# STRAINLY



## jungle666 (May 13, 2019)

Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


----------



## ChocoKush (May 13, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


Yeah bought a pack of seeds once, i would only buy from people with good reviews imo


----------



## Bodyne (May 13, 2019)

read the reviews, talk to the person a lil bit to double check, have had good luck on there, even hear good things per the clone deal.


----------



## corners (May 14, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


Yeah, its a good go.
Having a lot of feedback makes a big difference on strainly. You need to do your homework. Clones might not be the real deal, same as the seeds. Some people might rip you off all together. Most people wont do these things. Be careful spending 100's on seeds/or clone without some sort of verification from the seller.
Try not to pay with friends and family options, no recourse if you are ripped off. BUT some only accept this form of payment, this is where a lot of feedback helps.

I think its the best way for people that don't live in legal states or California to get genetics or special breeders cuts they could never have gotten otherwise.


----------



## jungle666 (May 14, 2019)

corners said:


> Yeah, its a good go.
> Having a lot of feedback makes a big difference on strainly. You need to do your homework. Clones might not be the real deal, same as the seeds. Some people might rip you off all together. Most people wont do these things. Be careful spending 100's on seeds/or clone without some sort of verification from the seller.
> Try not to pay with friends and family options, no recourse if you are ripped off. BUT some only accept this form of payment, this is where a lot of feedback helps.
> 
> I think its the best way for people that don't live in legal states or California to get genetics or special breeders cuts they could never have gotten otherwise.


Thinking about buying seeds, can you recommend any seller


----------



## corners (May 14, 2019)

BOG seeds would be 1 i can think of. Hes legit and wont rip you off. And has steep discounts if you buy multiple packs

I like Sannies seeds, but hes not on strainly.But his seeds and other breeders are affordable and he ships world guaranteed.

JBC is a seed company located in the united states

But if you don't like bog and still want to do strainly id just start looking through people and their feedback, if any.


----------



## Gemtree (May 14, 2019)

Is stoner girl good?


----------



## GranolaCornhola (May 14, 2019)

Don't know about her, but momma funk is legit.

Alot of sellers are on there for a month or 2 then disappear, even those with stellar reviews.

Most reviews are based on whether or not someone received their seeds, not if the genetics were legit.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (May 14, 2019)

I wouldn't purchase anything from new 420 guy though, used pics from others and claims they are of his strains.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 14, 2019)

Yup I’ve used them and it worked for me cuz the dude was local. Dude is legit


----------



## jungle666 (May 15, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Yup I’ve used them and it worked for me cuz the dude was local. Dude is legit


Who’s this else’s


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2019)

There are a few folks from here over on Strainly that are legit. Genuity , Collectors edition seeds , Pretty sure Shoreline is selling legit clones over on strainly as well. 
Cheers and goodluck


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> There are a few folks from here over on Strainly that are legit. Genuity , Collectors edition seeds , Pretty sure Shoreline is selling legit clones over on strainly as well.
> Cheers and goodluck


Shoreline is there and ive worked with him as well he’s legit !


----------



## jungle666 (May 15, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> There are a few folks from here over on Strainly that are legit. Genuity , Collectors edition seeds , Pretty sure Shoreline is selling legit clones over on strainly as well.
> Cheers and goodluck


To me it seems like a great site , problem is it only takes a couple of bandits to spoil it


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Who’s this else’s


Where are you


jungle666 said:


> To me it seems like a great site , problem is it only takes a couple of bandits to spoil it


its just like everything else their will always be someone trying to screw you and ruin a good thing just always do ur research and try to stick with locals from ur area on the site


----------



## jungle666 (May 15, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Where are you
> Australia
> its just like everything else their will always be someone trying to screw you and ruin a good thing just always do ur research and try to stick with locals from ur area on the site


That’s a problem for me , but like you said # research


----------



## zoomboom (May 15, 2019)

Burninbarz and Stoner_Girl genetics both use photographs that aren't theirs of phenotypes they don't have. 

Aroma Therapeutic, DeeplyRooted, and MamaFunk are legit.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> That’s a problem for me , but like you said # research


Yea man dig in talk to the reps I’m sure you weed out the sketchy ones! Good luck


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> To me it seems like a great site , problem is it only takes a couple of bandits to spoil it


There are absolutely "bandits" on that site. That is why I just gave 3 examples of ones I 100% know are not bandits. 
Are you looking for good genetics or just bitching about the obvious potential of life happening with that site? 

Cheers


----------



## K&A kid (May 15, 2019)

Mainly's clones are healthy, disease and pest free. His clones ship fully rooted in solo cups of organic soil, they're pretty big but somewhat expensive at 200 to 250 each. Aroma is a solid vendor, verified clean genetics rooted in rockwool. Offers discounts on multiple purchases, most selections are 43 each shipping included. Also heard good things about mamafunk and deeply rooted but dont have first hand experience with either. Also fair warning to anyone considering Burninbarz Genetics, these are by far the filthiest clones I've ever seen. If he decides to send your order, you'll wish he just pocketed your money. His clones are guaranteed to have pm, mites, and root aphids. I kept what he sent for about a week then chopped n trashed them. I saw a lot of positive reviews on his page that convinced me to order.


----------



## althor (May 15, 2019)

Any of you get clones shipped to illegal states?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

althor said:


> Any of you get clones shipped to illegal states?


Yea but risk them getting confiscated also ur addy getting flagged roll the dice


----------



## shorelineOG (May 15, 2019)

I ship clones to every state and never had a problem. 


althor said:


> Any of you get clones shipped to illegal states?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I ship clones to every state and never had a problem.


Good to know


----------



## Bodyne (May 15, 2019)

lot of people rolling the dice and they've upped the game with clone shippers, its not near as scary as it used to be, jmho


----------



## shorelineOG (May 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lot of people rolling the dice and they've upped the game with clone shippers, its not near as scary as it used to be, jmho


Clones don't have thc, so they're legal in all 50 states under the farm bill.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Clones don't have thc, so they're legal in all 50 states under the farm bill.


Shoreline with the facts!!


----------



## althor (May 15, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Clones don't have thc, so they're legal in all 50 states under the farm bill.


This is game changing for me. I have only had seed options. Thanks for the information.

Any suggestions on what could be my first clone ever?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

althor said:


> This is game changing for me. I have only had seed options. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Any suggestions on what could be my first clone ever?


Bro I’ve tried shorelines sour D, glue , candy man and candy shop all solid !! I been meaning to hit him up to grab his roadkill and few of his new strains they have all worked for me really well


----------



## jungle666 (May 15, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Bro I’ve tried shorelines sour D, glue , candy man and candy shop all solid !! I been meaning to hit him up to grab his roadkill and few of his new strains they have all worked for me really well


I wonder if theyed survive a trip to Australia


----------



## southernguy99 (May 16, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Burninbarz and Stoner_Girl genetics both use photographs that aren't theirs of phenotypes they don't have.
> 
> Aroma Therapeutic, DeeplyRooted, and MamaFunk are legit.


Funny you mention stoner girl, A guy I know placed an order with Her, it got sent that day with tracking # , that was 2 days ago , the day after it was sent her account was closed lol can't wait to see what he gets. 

I think Strainly is going to be nothing more then a buyer be ware site full of scam artistes. There may be (legit) people on there but in the end anyone can say anything and send you gods know what.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> I wonder if theyed survive a trip to Australia


Seeds yes, clones no. There would be a slim to none chance they've live that long. USPS will take at least 5 days to ship out of the country and then it'll sit in customs upon arrival then finally on to the mail for more days. So I would assume 14 days is just too long but anything is possible.


----------



## zoomboom (May 16, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> Funny you mention stoner girl, A guy I know placed an order with Her, it got sent that day with tracking # , that was 2 days ago , the day after it was sent her account was closed lol can't wait to see what he gets.
> 
> I think Strainly is going to be nothing more then a buyer be ware site full of scam artistes. There may be (legit) people on there but in the end anyone can say anything and send you gods know what.


I don't know if either of them were scammers, but a simple image search on showed their pics were take from instagram growers. Some ofS SG's were of different strains entirely.

Burninbarz has some good feedback, I'm sure he has the strains he's selling, but not the phenotypes he posts pics of.

There's levels to this. lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2019)

Like every other market, theres gonna be people there willing to share what they got, and people looking to take advantage of that. I personally see no reason to stray from more trusted markets, but now knowing that clones can be shipped to all 50, I may reconsider this now. Would be really nice to find some male clones.


----------



## Stiickygreen (May 17, 2019)

It is NOT legal to use the USPS for shipping clones. Cannabis is illegal on a Federal level...and the USPS follows Federal law. Whether you will be charged for the shipment is another story. It is likely you would recieve a postcard/letter that says (paraphrase) "We are holding a package you sent that we believe contains illegal contraband... if you want to retrieve this package you have 30 days to do so...after that...it will be destroyed". I got one of these notifications on the last shipment of buds i made to a friend. He received one as well. I don't do that shit no mo'.... Was a bit scary to say the least.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 17, 2019)

althor said:


> This is game changing for me. I have only had seed options. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Any suggestions on what could be my first clone ever?


Sour Diesel.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Clones don't have thc, so they're legal in all 50 states under the farm bill.


hey whats your profile on there? I'm looking to pick up a few clones since you ship. I couldnt find your page on there, thanks for any help.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2019)

nvm I found it


----------



## The Pipe (May 20, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Sour Diesel.


Any chance you will ship rooted clones


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

strainly is a great site....ive bought lemon tree,tropiccana cookies and white og off the site and all are incredible....the lemon tree is pure lemon and the trop cookies is pure orange,purple nugs....


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> strainly is a great site....ive bought lemon tree,tropiccana cookies and white og off the site and all are incredible....the lemon tree is pure lemon and the trop cookies is pure orange,purple nugs....


How is this post even remotely helpful to this thread? 
Who did you buy them from? 
How do you know that you did indeed get what you ordered?
This is what the op was wanting to know. 

Cheers


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

like previous posters said...you have to do your homework,every seller is reviewed so it makes things easier

im not posting personal info on who i bought from,i dont think its right,ill ask the guy and if he has no problem ill reveal his name,but im not going to without permission
the cuts i got are the real deal.believe me,dont believe me.i really dont care either way

im just posting the fact that ive had 4 positive transactions from nstrainly,the guys i dealt with are stand up guys,great communication

if you are ripping people off you wouldnt last one tranaction on strainly....period


----------



## zoomboom (May 20, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> strainly is a great site....ive bought lemon tree,tropiccana cookies and white og off the site and all are incredible....the lemon tree is pure lemon and the trop cookies is pure orange,purple nugs....


Where'd you see the tropicanna cookies?


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

its not listed anymore


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

i must ad the clones were not cheap,i payed $900 cad for the geneticsome will say itsnot worth it,and i understand that.....until you smoke the bud....then its all worth it...ive never tasted anything close to the lemon tree and trop cookies....seriously on another level


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> i must ad the clones were not cheap,i payed $900 cad for the geneticsome will say itsnot worth it,and i understand that.....until you smoke the bud....then its all worth it...ive never tasted anything close to the lemon tree and trop cookies....seriously on another level


LOL cool story bro

Cheers


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

to each their own....just adding my 3 cents


----------



## zoomboom (May 20, 2019)

Yeah, there's a few guys there who charge an arm and a leg. A lot of those cuts are being passed around in my circles, I'm more interested in phenotypes hunted by regular folk, cuts that haven't been proliferated and ones secured "off the beaten path". 

I'm a strain whore.

Gotta try 'em all.


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Yeah, there's a few guys there who charge an arm and a leg. A lot of those cuts are being passed around in my circles, I'm more interested in phenotypes hunted by regular folk, cuts that haven't been proliferated and ones secured "off the beaten path".
> 
> I'm a strain whore.
> 
> Gotta try 'em all.


i love pheno hunting!
ive got 40 chem 91 skva bx4 plants in early veg and just sprouted 55 og chems...the chm 91 reek in early veg...3 are extremely roadkill/chemmy stank!


----------



## bottletoke (May 20, 2019)

I was ripped off by a seller on strainly. seller’s feedback means nothing since a seller can post a fake ad, make up new user accounts to “buy” the fake ad then leave positive feedback.
I bought a pack of donkey punch seeds for $100 plus shipping. did everything through the site then nothing, seller stopped replying and the beans never showed.
contacted strainly and they said they would do everything they could to get my money back. 2 months and nothing, strainly said they can’t contact the seller but they suspended his account. they did offer me a couple months of premium seller status but it’s not something I’d use. pretty much they said sorry now F off.
seller is errl or stephanie swenson from house of terps in Colorado...affiliated with the burn out bakery. they’re scum that is going to get more then they deserve. I’ll spend thousands to get back $1 from a scam. I’m stupid like that, anger issues....getting help but it’s not working.


----------



## LoStDots25 (May 20, 2019)

@shorelineOG 

Really appreciate the service you provide man. Few quick questions. When you say "legal under the farm bill", is that insinuating these cutting are legal to ship because they are hemp due to the low THC levels? Where did you get this info? Have you ever had any of your shipments seized and if so what were the repercussions?

I'm not trying to drill you but would love to order some of your cuttings. Living where I do having access to some of your genetics would be a dream, though I have to take every precaution. Just trying to stay safe!


----------



## dubekoms (May 20, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> @shorelineOG
> 
> Really appreciate the service you provide man. Few quick questions. When you say "legal under the farm bill", is that insinuating these cutting are legal to ship because they are hemp due to the low THC levels? Where did you get this info? Have you ever had any of your shipments seized and if so what were the repercussions?
> 
> I'm not trying to drill you but would love to order some of your cuttings. Living where I do having access to some of your genetics would be a dream, though I have to take every precaution. Just trying to stay safe!


If they find something illegal in your mail they will either just throw it away or try and get you fucked by having you admit that you ordered it. All you have to do is act like you never ordered anything and they can't do shit. There is no way they can prove you intended on receiving that item unless you say so.They might try and call you or send a letter saying you need to come and pick up the package or even send an officer to your house to get you talking. Just don't admit shit and you're good to go. If you are really nervous about it just buy some seeds of something dank and clone them.


----------



## corners (May 20, 2019)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Don't know about her, but momma funk is legit.
> 
> Alot of sellers are on there for a month or 2 then disappear, even those with stellar reviews.
> 
> Most reviews are based on whether or not someone received their seeds, not if the genetics were legit.


ive ordered from Momma funk twice, shes legit and has the best prices on strainly.


----------



## southernguy99 (May 22, 2019)

My buddy contact Strainly after getting ripped, from what strainly told him , is to bad. they don't offer buyers' protection , they don't really police the site, any tom dick or harry without any really looking into can sell, they don't care, you can do all the homework you want on someone selling on there, but as is the site is setup for scammers to scam people and then leave.


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

not a setup for scammers, but not a place for idiots either, lol. You do your homework, you ask questions, etc, ask for references, etc, you'll be just fine at this place. Yes, they just offer the platform, they expect folks to have a lil brains in the process, but you only get bit if you don't do your homework, jmho and jme.


----------



## southernguy99 (May 22, 2019)

I have no dog in this fight so I could careless I know the one guy that got ripped did his home work, So until there is accountability people is going to get bit, but in saying that there are legit people on there.


----------



## gassex444 (May 23, 2019)

what seller ripped your buddy off southernguy99?


----------



## gassex444 (May 23, 2019)

we should be posting these names so people can avoid them


----------



## jungle666 (May 23, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> what seller ripped your buddy off southernguy99?





gassex444 said:


> we should be posting these names so people can avoid them


Great idea, NAME AND SHAME THE DOG WHO RIPPED YOU OFF ON STRAINLY


----------



## southernguy99 (May 23, 2019)

I agree there should be a list of them , but it wasn't me and its not my place , I asked the guy if I could post it, he said no let it go , but I will say I think the name has already been mentioned and they have been removed from strainly


----------



## Peace ✌ Pipe (May 23, 2019)

It's like eBay without the auction - and you don't have buyers protection or any guarantee unless you find the legit sellers who have positive ratings and preferably those that have a known online presence elsewhere within the forums, or social media unless they have a real sense of credibility like with BOG.

Joker Genetics is a prime example of the fraudulent sellers who have been banned by the administrator for selling counterfeit goods..So do know that it is regulated and assclowns like that Joker get caught sooner or later..


----------



## jungle666 (May 23, 2019)

The problem is these dogs rip off so many people before they’re dealt with , we need to name and shame them


----------



## corners (May 25, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Clones don't have thc, so they're legal in all 50 states under the farm bill.


That's good to know.Just call all clones Hemp,post office couldn't possibly test all the clones they get.But would be forced to if people called them on it.


----------



## corners (May 25, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> I was ripped off by a seller on strainly. seller’s feedback means nothing since a seller can post a fake ad, make up new user accounts to “buy” the fake ad then leave positive feedback.


Yup, and they don't even have to allow the feedback to happen. Its seller approved i believe, meaning you can't leave feedback unless they agree to it. At least this is how it seems to me so far,maybe i'm doing something wrong? I'm surprised feedback isn't automatic like ebay.

Ive gone through mommafunk, twice now. Ill chime back in 12 weeks if its labeled correctly.


----------



## Werp (May 26, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> like previous posters said...you have to do your homework,every seller is reviewed so it makes things easier
> 
> im not posting personal info on who i bought from,i dont think its right,ill ask the guy and if he has no problem ill reveal his name,but im not going to without permission
> the cuts i got are the real deal.believe me,dont believe me.i really dont care either way
> ...


This is good to know. I believe strainly is a real threat to breeders. Why purchase some seeds when you can get a verified cut of exactly what your looking for. Watch for breeders trying to scare people away from using strainly, I guarantee they view it as a major threat. In fact the doubting thomas guys posting in here could be breeders.


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

i was going to buy clones from mainely,but i pmd a couple customers asking about their experience with mainly and 2 days later he pmd me freaking out saying i was harassing his customers!!i told him i dont buy clones without looking into the seller...he finally apologized,but i didnt trust him after that...why would he freak out from me just asking experiences with mainely
sent up huge red flags


----------



## Werp (May 26, 2019)

People with credibility here sharing positive experiences with those they bought from on strainly would be a good start.


----------



## Werp (May 26, 2019)

I could see where someone could view it as harassing. I wouldn't necessarily view it as a red flag. At the same time he has to understand that the only way someone is going to have credibility is through their past transactions with previous customers so for someone to contact them is understandable.


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

its not harassing when im spending $900!
ANYWAYS,THE GUYS A CUNT AND ILL NEVER DEAL WITH HIM


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> its not harassing when im spending $900!
> ANYWAYS,THE GUYS A CUNT AND ILL NEVER DEAL WITH HIM


if u are selling cuts for $300 you should be prepared for people to contact past customers!
i think the guy has multiple accounts and didnt like me prying...i mean who would complain to him because i asked a simple question about how the transaction went with mainely,and he stated that more than 1 member complained....it just doesnt make sense.....something stunk


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

I didn't like the feeling I got frome budzilla or budzillicious or what ever dude is in canada with the million high dollar older bean packs. So I didn't use him. Not got clones on there, heard a recent bad report on deeply rooted, so the only other I have spoken with, and has an IG presense is aromatic therapuetics or something like that. Had other decent luck with bean buys on there.


----------



## Werp (May 26, 2019)

Yeah, If your spending 900 bucks, they guy should expect some prying.


----------



## althor (May 26, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> if u are selling cuts for $300 you should be prepared for people to contact past customers!
> i think the guy has multiple accounts and didnt like me prying...i mean who would complain to him because i asked a simple question about how the transaction went with mainely,and he stated that more than 1 member complained....it just doesnt make sense.....something stunk


Yeah because we all want some stranger sending us messages asking us about our recent marijuana purchases... I wouldn't answer you either. People get robbed in this game without much recourse. People live in illegal states where they can go to jail over it.

And don't get me wrong, I understand why you would want to research. You just need to understand why some people would not like you contacting them asking about marijuana purchases.


----------



## althor (May 26, 2019)

Werp said:


> Yeah, If your spending 900 bucks, they guy should expect some prying.


 What does how much he is spending have to do with anyone other than the seller? If he is paying the people he is asking information from, then he has a point.


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

all i know is i do my homework,if anyone doesnt like it,well i dont give a rats ass.its my money!$900 is a mortgage payment for me.
and to not do some research on a seller you dont know is just stupid...thats not my opinion,thats a fact.

all i did was contact 3 members asking "im considering purchasing clones from mainely cup winning clones,would you recommend buying from them?"

if thats asking too much im jesus christ!


----------



## gassex444 (May 26, 2019)

People get robbed in this game without much recourse. People live in illegal states where they can go to jail over it.

yeah,im gonna travel from ontario,canada to rob a dude in maine....get real dude


----------



## NugHeuser (May 26, 2019)

So I take it mainly cup winning clones is legit?


----------



## SMT69 (May 26, 2019)

Thought I'd post my positive strainly experience.

I ordered from "aroma theraputic" on there because he has good reviews and someone here said he was legit.

I messaged him inquiring, fast response, and very nice to deal with, even all my absurd questions were kindly and promptly answered.

Anyways long story short, payment was easy, messages were answered within minutes, clones were shipped the next day and arrived beautifully all the way to Hawaii in 3 days (just got them yesterday). I can't believe they made it thru agricultural inspections coming to hawaii but they arrived!

Packaging is quite impressive, clones are rooted in rockwool and healthy.

My only worry with clones, is getting spidermites or them fking broadmites. So I'm hoping for the best.

We'll see if the genetics are legit in 9weeks


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 27, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Thought I'd post my positive strainly experience.
> 
> I ordered from "aroma theraputic" on there because he has good reviews and someone here said he was legit.
> 
> ...


You get enough clones and mites will be your last worry, Super strain PM will cripple your ass. Its airborne and will never go away. Will spread to outdoors and your fucked. That shit runs rampant with them clone collectors and dealers. 
Best to ask around , if they got a "list" run. 9 out of 10 there mostly fake and name dropping. Also Google image search there pics. If there pics aren't original and just downloaded off IG run. 
Alot of em really are giving out fakes. Some are legit though but you will get 2 out 3 fakes to the real or close but not it. 

Someone mentioned breeders not wanting people with real cuts. I would think they would want places like strainly in business so the fakes can dilute the clone pool and make the real ones harder to find. So many gmo fakes out there now its comical. Shit is so lost Google cant even find the real. So the legit guys let the noobs do all the trading on places like strainly and they continue to trade real clones in tight circles cause they know what there getting.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## NugHeuser (May 27, 2019)

Heisen


----------



## Werp (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You get enough clones and mites will be your last worry, Super strain PM will cripple your ass. Its airborne and will never go away. Will spread to outdoors and your fucked. That shit runs rampant with them clone collectors and dealers.
> Best to ask around , if they got a "list" run. 9 out of 10 there mostly fake and name dropping. Also Google image search there pics. If there pics aren't original and just downloaded off IG run.
> Alot of em really are giving out fakes. Some are legit though but you will get 2 out 3 fakes to the real or close but not it.
> 
> ...


The above is a perfect example of fear mongering. Whoever this guy is, you can bet your bottom dollar he has a stake in selling you seeds...


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Heisen


It's just sad.....


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 27, 2019)

Werp said:


> The above is a perfect example of fear mongering. Whoever this guy is, you can bet your bottom dollar he has a stake in selling you seeds...


So someone ask a question here and when the opinion doesnt fit the narrative of yourself than automatically it becomes "fear mongering" . Can i ask how many clones you've gotten from strainly? Heres my list
purple punch first one = FAKE paid 200 dollars
slurricane = had russet mites threw in trash ( got it on a trade
troppicanna cookies animal cookies ( got snagged in the mail because the dude didnt package right and the mail workers could smell it , the dude put my phone number on the shipment so the mail people called me and i hung up, They flagged my safe address and than called my safe address land owner for investigation. she called me becaue she happened to be my sister in law that was renting the house. SO YEAH it was a complete shit show.

second purple punch 
sundae driver 
tropicanna cookies
slurricane

from PIMP Clones = He put a green bow on the package and it was snagged at the sending post office. 

paid 200 dollars for NOTHING

Paid him half price to resend
Got them and they was all smashed up and had no clue what was what

he resent and everything was good. 
purple punch = fake ( he admitted it on his IG) with pics and a caption that it was not the real deal)
tropicanna super fake
slurricane never lived cause roots were terrible when i got em
sundae driver was real and did good

traded mac1 to deeply rooted for a sunset sherbert

got it and it was loaded with a weird fungus, Had no idea it was super strain PM
tried to treat it but was to late. powdery mildew battle that lasted 3 months. had to move stuff out and start over 100 percent with 1 cut off a few moms i had. other people were complaining about it and it is verified and documented deeply sent out powdery mildew to a few people.

So yeah im here fear mongering. Like seriously why people cant just be honest and accept other peoples answers without calling them out for nothing is beyond silly., I AM NOT HEISEN, yes i know him and i have worked with him but i am not him.

So yeah 90 percent of the clones i got came from people i know and met that have the real deal. All i was saying its better to deal with people you know and try and build a network of friends you can trade with instead of dealing with people on strainly that are not held to any kind of standard. There is a reason strainly is deleting accounts over there every day, How many people got ripped off before they was reported and there account deleted? Its ashame someone cant even post an honest experience without being accused of fear mongering others when this has been MY EXPERIENCE


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So someone ask a question here and when the opinion doesnt fit the narrative of yourself than automatically it becomes "fear mongering" . Can i ask how many clones you've gotten from strainly? Heres my list
> purple punch first one = FAKE paid 200 dollars
> slurricane = had russet mites threw in trash ( got it on a trade
> troppicanna cookies animal cookies ( got snagged in the mail because the dude didnt package right and the mail workers could smell it , the dude put my phone number on the shipment so the mail people called me and i hung up, They flagged my safe address and than called my safe address land owner for investigation. she called me becaue she happened to be my sister in law that was renting the house. SO YEAH it was a complete shit show.
> ...


If you're not heisendouche do you guys share the same brain or bugle boy jeans? Why in gods green earth would you keep spending your dough on mailed clones? Pop some beans & find your own gems
Found these jus in the last yr   
& what question did you ask?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 27, 2019)

It was a battle but I got the dam wedding cake !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> *Its ashame someone cant even post an honest experience without being accused of fear mongering. . .*



You kinda shit all over your cred with this one. Anyone playing along knows.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 27, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4340565
> You kinda shit all over your cred with this one. Anyone playing along knows.


I flip everything from seed and I got the first seeds before anyone. Do you guys sit around and just try and dis credit anyone on these forums you dislike or dont agree with? I have never seen so much hate towards a person and I'm trying to figure out what the dude did to piss so many people off.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 27, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> It was a battle but I got the dam wedding cake !


Battle you say? Oh please explain so others can see your lovely experience.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Battle you say? Oh please explain so others can see your lovely experience.


Wrong thread lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I flip everything from seed and I got the first seeds before anyone. Do you guys sit around and just try and dis credit anyone on these forums you dislike or dont agree with? I have never seen so much hate towards a person and I'm trying to figure out what the dude did to piss so many people off.


The amount of time it would take to go over what he may of done is a lifetime. 
Anyone around any of the forums that fakeass outlaw has been on is more then aware of what a heisendouch bag he is. That is why nobody who has witnessed it was surprised that he was in "business" with Greenpoint seeds. Snakes always lay together.
One thing I do know is this is all Absolutely hilarious!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I flip everything from seed and I got the first seeds before anyone. Do you guys sit around and just try and dis credit anyone on these forums you dislike or dont agree with? I have never seen so much hate towards a person and I'm trying to figure out what the dude did to piss so many people off.


No I dont sit around waiting to dis credit or disagree with peeps
But do think iam stupid or something?
Been growin kill for awhile now
Why didn't you get clones off heisendouche? You know him & worked with him you said but still go to strainly-no way in hell that pic is 12/12 from seed dude


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I flip everything from seed and I got the first seeds before anyone. Do you guys sit around and just try and dis credit anyone on these forums you dislike or dont agree with? I have never seen so much hate towards a person and I'm trying to figure out what the dude did to piss so many people off.


You lied about where you got the beans, not me. Why? Who knows cause it's a nice pic of what I'm sure will be some good smoke.

For the record, I don't hate anyone I've never met. I've actually had good experience with heisen in pm and his cp site is turning out nicely. He's probably ok in person, but he shoots himself in the foot on the forums. 

Just fyi, I consider myself more of a jokester than a troll.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 27, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> No I dont sit around waiting to dis credit or disagree with peeps
> But do think iam stupid or something?
> Been growin kill for awhile now
> Why didn't you get clones off heisendouche? You know him & worked with him you said but still go to strainly-no way in hell that pic is 12/12 from seed dude


Them pics you posted looked nice. Little on the skinny side but not bad at all. You have a link to the genetics?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Them pics you posted looked nice. Little on the skinny side but not bad at all. You have a link to the genetics?


Thanks-not bad for 1 600w hps-I dont have a warehouse like you bub-
Links? There ok but I like patties better


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 27, 2019)

The one thing all these douchebags selling seeds fail to understand is nowadays there is no reason to give your money to complete goofs with questionable genetics.
There are plenty of decent people giving and selling better then they have. They only thing they have on the decent folks is marketing. In the short term. Longterm word of mouth about the quality of a good product will always end up on top and is worth more then any marketing scheme can generate.
People who give there trust too soon and buy into their made up BS is what they prey upon. Flavor of the day seekers.
Complete scum to the point I couldn't care less about what "fire" these types of Bros have. 

Cheers


----------



## DrGreenthumbVT (May 28, 2019)

Hey everyone...looking for a MAC1 clone by Cap. Anyone got the real deal cut?


----------



## SMT69 (May 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The one thing all these douchebags selling seeds fail to understand is nowadays there is no reason to give your money to complete goofs with questionable genetics.
> There are plenty of decent people giving and selling better then they have. They only thing they have on the decent folks is marketing. In the short term. Longterm word of mouth about the quality of a good product will always end up on top and is worth more then any marketing scheme can generate.
> People who give there trust too soon and buy into their made up BS is what they prey upon. Flavor of the day seekers.
> Complete scum to the point I couldn't care less about what "fire" these types of Bros have.
> ...


so true

Don't buy seeds from heisenbeans that guy is crazy


----------



## icetech (May 28, 2019)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I wouldn't purchase anything from new 420 guy though, used pics from others and claims they are of his strains.


I buy from him.. not too worried bout the pics on his page (which is horrible) His seeds have all been what he said and all have popped perfectly. and cheap.. which for me is enough 

P.S. i assume you meant new420seedsguy


----------



## SMT69 (May 28, 2019)

icetech said:


> His seeds have all been what he said and all have popped perfectly. and cheap.. which for me is enough
> 
> P.S. i assume you meant new420seedsguy


Not true, and he's talking about HB


----------



## icetech (May 28, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Not true, and he's talking about HB


 Ah.. very sorry.. too many guys with names that are kinda the same anymore


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 28, 2019)

DrGreenthumbVT said:


> Hey everyone...looking for a MAC1 clone by Cap. Anyone got the real deal cut?


Strainly.com ask for heisen or greenthumbs


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 19, 2019)

The Sundae Driver I got from Mama Funk has some form of dud.

Dark green stems, small leaves, hasn't grown an inch in 4 weeks.

I gave her some aspirin and put her in a soil/worm casting mix and placed her outside, hoping she grows out of it.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 20, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> The Sundae Driver I got from Mama Funk has some form of dud.
> 
> Dark green stems, small leaves, hasn't grown an inch in 4 weeks.
> 
> I gave her some aspirin and put her in a soil/worm casting mix and placed her outside, hoping she grows out of it.


Sorry to hear that. I imagine the other ones from her are taking off? How happy are you with her overall quality of shipping, discreetness etc.. ?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 20, 2019)

Skinny little clones weren’t happy to be in there that’s for sure. Hopefully they perk up, it’s been 5-6 hours and still droopy. Got hooked up though but it’s the skinniest clone I’ve ever grown.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 21, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Sorry to hear that. I imagine the other ones from her are taking off? How happy are you with her overall quality of shipping, discreetness etc.. ?


I got Banana Punch (because it appears to be Banana OG dominant), Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, and 2 Motorbreath.

Only the Motorbreath is taking off. Banana Punch actually just went outside yesterday with the Sundae Driver. Something wrong with those two.

Wedding Cake is super slow, but not sickly. To be fair, I haven't seen many healthy Wedding Cake cuts since JB passed it out a couple years back when he first bred it on another one of my boards. That circle also fell victim to some sickness and the WC was mostly dropped, hence why I got one from mamafunk.

Everything else about the transaction was professional. Good shipping and communication.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 21, 2019)

^ those brown roots


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 21, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> I got Banana Punch (because it appears to be Banana OG dominant), Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, and 2 Motorbreath.
> 
> Only the Motorbreath is taking off. Banana Punch actually just went outside yesterday with the Sundae Driver. Something wrong with those two.
> 
> ...


There was a cake cut that went around supposedly that had fersarium in it. My cut is flawless as I got one of the very first ones before everyone else got it. I've seen them ones that look sick.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 21, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> ^ those brown roots


With some spider mite and PM in there incubating. Haha. Them clone cases come with a free pack of russet eggs. Just add water and a little warmth and good to go.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 21, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Skinny little clones weren’t happy to be in there that’s for sure. Hopefully they perk up, it’s been 5-6 hours and still droopy. Got hooked up though but it’s the skinniest clone I’ve ever grown.]


That's too much moisture in the packaging, IMHO.

In my locale, the summer heat would have turned that pack into a sauna and I'd have opened a clone shipper filled with green mush.



Dats my bike punk said:


> There was a cake cut that went around supposedly that had fersarium in it. My cut is flawless as I got one of the very first ones before everyone else got it. I've seen them ones that look sick.


The buds from the sick one are fluffy and clearly not on the level. Of course, I need to flower this one out, if it's crappy, I might take cuttings of mine and throw one outside to harden, along with the BP and SD.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2019)

Stop shopping second rate clones,go first-class for your flying experience


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 21, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Skinny little clones weren’t happy to be in there that’s for sure. Hopefully they perk up, it’s been 5-6 hours and still droopy. Got hooked up though but it’s the skinniest clone I’ve ever grown. View attachment 4353033


who on strainly did you get the clones from bro?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 21, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> who on strainly did you get the clones from bro?


Deeply Rooted.


kaka420 said:


> ^ those brown roots


Definitely not white thick roots. It looks like it’s from whatever nutes he added..possibly hygrozyme.


----------



## buddahbottlez (Jun 21, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> I got Banana Punch (because it appears to be Banana OG dominant), Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, and 2 Motorbreath.
> 
> Only the Motorbreath is taking off. Banana Punch actually just went outside yesterday with the Sundae Driver. Something wrong with those two.
> 
> ...


I’ve used both mamafunk and deeply rooted for clones. The gorilla piss from deeply rooted didn’t do well but the grape dosi and gsw replacement is growing fine. As for mamafunk everthing that I have gotten from her has been growing great. No slowed growth or pest issues. I have the banana punch, wedding cake, tropic truffle, gelato, and a grapefruit zkittlez freebie.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 21, 2019)

buddahbottlez said:


> I’ve used both mamafunk and deeply rooted for clones. The gorilla piss from deeply rooted didn’t do well but the grape dosi and gsw replacement is growing fine. As for mamafunk everthing that I have gotten from her has been growing great. No slowed growth or pest issues. I have the banana punch, wedding cake, tropic truffle, gelato, and a grapefruit zkittlez freebie.


Im not sure my banana punch is as bad as the Sundae Driver. The Sundae Driver has literally not grown, and the banana punch got bent over and hit with a small dose of ammonium nitrogen + phosphorus to spark some root growth and didn't appear to appreciate that like the rest of my garden, lol.

I have a pretty intense regimen and not every plant responds well, but the ones that do grow incredibly fast.

The BP is just not on par with what I need in my current round--I get a lot of keepers from seed hunts by large rec grows and my breeder friends kick me their hot phenos to show off on Instagram, so I get stuff that's super vigorous.

I bet some veg time outside + fresh clones will better acclimate to my garden in future rounds.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 21, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Deeply Rooted.
> 
> 
> Definitely not white thick roots. It looks like it’s from whatever nutes he added..possibly hygrozyme.


Make sure you'll keep an eye for PM from him. I know he gave a few people Powdery Mildew and they pretty pissed off about it. Was a big shit show a few weeks back and accounts got deleted.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 21, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Make sure you'll keep an eye for PM from him. I know he gave a few people Powdery Mildew and they pretty pissed off about it. Was a big shit show a few weeks back and accounts got deleted.


Thanks for the heads up! Yea I read stuff like that too about Deeply Rooted having PM issues but these didn’t have any. I’ve dealt with PM my whole life outside in my yard and a few times with my weed plants indoor. But the clones are the skinniest weakest clones I’ve ever bought. I just wanted the XJ-13 because I have a male Lavender Jack from bodhi


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 21, 2019)

Some shippers dip the clones prior to sending, I'd be on the lookout anywhere from one to three weeks for pm. It doesn't always show right away.


----------



## smokadepep (Jun 22, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Im not sure my banana punch is as bad as the Sundae Driver. The Sundae Driver has literally not grown, and the banana punch got bent over and hit with a small dose of ammonium nitrogen + phosphorus to spark some root growth and didn't appear to appreciate that like the rest of my garden, lol.
> 
> I have a pretty intense regimen and not every plant responds well, but the ones that do grow incredibly fast.
> 
> ...


I ordered some cuttings just the other week from Mamafunk. Three day shipping, was packaged well. They were a little droopy but they perked up within a day after a misting of some water. The Wedding Cake clone I have is not stretching as much as the others but has very tight internode spacing. The Sundae driver is taking off and looking good. All look very healthy. On top of the Driver and the Wedding Cake I also picked up a Strawberry Cough, Blue Zkittles, Tiger Champagne, Gelato, and Lemon Royale. 

On top of the healthy clones, their customer service was solid. Great people to deal with.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 23, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I ordered some cuttings just the other week from Mamafunk. Three day shipping, was packaged well. They were a little droopy but they perked up within a day after a misting of some water. The Wedding Cake clone I have is not stretching as much as the others but has very tight internode spacing. The Sundae driver is taking off and looking good. All look very healthy. On top of the Driver and the Wedding Cake I also picked up a Strawberry Cough, Blue Zkittles, Tiger Champagne, Gelato, and Lemon Royale.
> 
> On top of the healthy clones, their customer service was solid. Great people to deal with.


Mine were droopy, too, due to excess moisture.

Maybe my Sundae Driver just never recovered. It did have shriveled leaves after she perked back up...

I think it's safe to say that close to 90% of the wedding cake (TkAm3) clones have decreased vigor compared to when she first made the rounds.


----------



## smokadepep (Jun 23, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Mine were droopy, too, due to excess moisture.
> 
> Maybe my Sundae Driver just never recovered. It did have shriveled leaves after she perked back up...
> 
> I think it's safe to say that close to 90% of the wedding cake (TkAm3) clones have decreased vigor compared to when she first made the rounds.


I noticed the moisture in the clone cruiser as well. I just misted my plants and didn't turn any fans on for a day or two to help let them get acclimated. Similar to what you would do after taking off a dome.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Stop shopping second rate clones,go first-class for your flying experience


I would like to know of a good place to buy GOOD CLONES FROM if you can tell where to get good ones from please pm me where to buy from,thank you for reading.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

just got lemon tree and trop cookies(which i already have,,,lol,sent as freebie)from mainley clones,he sent unrooted,in rockwool cause im in canada and no broken laws that way.
packaged very very well,7 days from maine and clones look great!no roots yet,but soon,zero signs of distress,they look awesome.he even packaged with a little led light in it..

thanks mainley!!!!!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

i got the peat pots ready cause i thought he was just sending plain unrooted cuts,not in rockwool...pleasant surprise!!!very happy boy today!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

and never order from redrum clones!!!!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

im sure some will say that its not the real lemon tree,time will tell,but i believe it is,mainley did everything he said he would and i also know of very happy customers..so that makes me confident its real as he swears to its authenticity


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 25, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> im sure some will say that its not the real lemon tree,time will tell,but i believe it is,mainley did everything he said he would and i also know of very happy customers..so that makes me confident its real as he swears to its authenticity



What makes you say that?

Lemon Tree is everywhere.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

where?


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

i know tons of cuts are being sold as lemon tree


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

aw,dont hate bro


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 25, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> where?


I can't think of a state that doesn't have it. I'm on the West coast, apparently it's as far away as Maine, lol.



chadfly111 said:


> aw,dont hate bro


Hate on what?

YOU said people would try to say it's not real.

I was wondering why.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

because the real cut is hard to come by,its very closely guarded


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

ive been looking for it for a year,could only find it from 3 people,2 of whom got it from the first guy.
im from canada btw......its impossible to find it here


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

i know there are a lot of fake cuts being passed off as lemon tree


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

mind you im not seriously connected in the clone world


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 25, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> because the real cut is hard to come by,its very closely guarded





chadfly111 said:


> ive been looking for it for a year,could only find it from 3 people,2 of whom got it from the first guy.
> im from canada btw......its impossible to find it here





chadfly111 said:


> i know there are a lot of fake cuts being passed off as lemon tree





chadfly111 said:


> mind you im not seriously connected in the clone world



I'm definitely not shitting on the cut, if you can't find it in your scene and have a source online with a price you're willing to pay, then it's probably worth it.

I didn't know people were passing off fake Lemon Tree cuts.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 25, 2019)

mine could be fake to be honest,but the guy i got it from is a very stand up guy so i believe him,i know others that have bought cuts from him and they were all legit....mines extremely lemony from a stem rub....


----------



## LoStDots25 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone have pics or completed grows that were produced from the clones off strainly? I keep looking over different vendors reviews but all the positive feedback is just for receiving healthy viable clones. I'm looking for reviews of the genetics, specifically mamafunk's. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 26, 2019)

90 percent of them strainly people buy clones off each other and than repost what they got to sell it. Like seriously who does mainly know in the business that will supply a clone seller with hard to find elites. Do you think my dude is gonna give me a prized hard to find cut to sell on strainly. Um no. They are buying clones from each other on there and just reselling the fakes and the goods. If I sold my cuts on strainly my homies would disown me.


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 26, 2019)

^heisen beans trolling, review his posts

If you want guaranteed fire, you have to run elite cut clones, not S1 seeds. Seed sellers dont want you to buy clones.

As for strainly clones,
-deeply rooted is legit as well as aroma therapeutic and shoreline og


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 26, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> ^heisen beans trolling, review his posts
> 
> As for strainly clones,
> -deeply rooted is legit as well as aroma therapeutic


No one is trolling and I already said this is not Heisen , not even sure why you say that. What because I like the dude? It is a fact that deeply sent out powdery mildew to people. You call that legit?


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No one is trolling and I already said this is not Heisen , not even sure why you say that. What because I like the dude? It is a fact that deeply sent out powdery mildew to people. You call that legit?


Legit from first hand purchasing yes, PM is not a problem, mine have all been perfectly clean


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 26, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Legit from first hand purchasing yes, PM is not a problem, mine have all been perfectly clean


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 26, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> ^heisen beans trolling, review his posts
> 
> If you want guaranteed fire, you have to run elite cut clones, not S1 seeds. Seed sellers dont want you to buy clones.
> 
> ...


Great for people willing to risk the chance at russet mites or PM . You take enough clones in you will be graced with the pleasure to destroy your entire garden. And what about the people in other countries or dont want to run the risk of having a rooted plant mailed to there doorstep. It becomes a felony once it has a root on it. It get snagged in the post expect a call or letter from the post master. Or they just package it back up and send someone special out to deliver it. Once you have been on the recieving end of looking at a tracking number that says seized by law enforcement than you can come talk to.me. 
Having a recieving address to have them open up every package that goes to that flagged address. 

You make it sound so easy but there are so many variables to consider. International shipping takes 10 days. Cuts wont survive a 10 day trip. 
I'm glad to see luck is on your side. In the meantime I will only deal with people I know instead of them yahoos on strainly sending joker packages.


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 26, 2019)

agree, theres alot of risk sending clones OR seeds in the mail

starting from seed is a crap shoot you know that, i see thousands of grows on here that buy expensive packs of premium seeds and don't find even one good keeper.

If your lucky enough to get one of the elite clones out there , somehow, you've cut all the work out someone else did finding that elite plant.

Your odds are the best going with clones if you want to grow the best shit around in your area, if you're able to get them.

Strainly is a potential source for those not in the loop to get clones locally. Go with reviews and feedback, just like seeds , do your research.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Great for people willing to risk the chance at russet mites or PM . You take enough clones in you will be graced with the pleasure to destroy your entire garden. And what about the people in other countries or dont want to run the risk of having a rooted plant mailed to there doorstep. It becomes a felony once it has a root on it. It get snagged in the post expect a call or letter from the post master. Or they just package it back up and send someone special out to deliver it. Once you have been on the recieving end of looking at a tracking number that says seized by law enforcement than you can come talk to.me.
> Having a recieving address to have them open up every package that goes to that flagged address.
> 
> You make it sound so easy but there are so many variables to consider. International shipping takes 10 days. Cuts wont survive a 10 day trip.
> I'm glad to see luck is on your side. In the meantime I will only deal with people I know instead of them yahoos on strainly sending joker packages.


Got pics of your garden?


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 26, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> 90 percent of them strainly people buy clones off each other and than repost what they got to sell it. Like seriously who does mainly know in the business that will supply a clone seller with hard to find elites. Do you think my dude is gonna give me a prized hard to find cut to sell on strainly. Um no. They are buying clones from each other on there and just reselling the fakes and the goods. If I sold my cuts on strainly my homies would disown me.


A lot of cuts that Mainley has have already been proliferated.

Many have been on the circuit for years.

I don't think they are as exclusive as you think, people who hoard everything get left holding the bag eventually.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2019)

now they have to ok your listing before its listed? ok. I see many freebies on there for 50 a pack, no names. Isn't Hazeman's new freebie ChemD x Pure Kush? lol I got a previously ok'd listing rejected, so I have no idea anymore, lol. Still look around, bout got everything I need, Ima thinkin


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2019)

Heisen less work derailing the strainly thread, more work on your seeds. You're hypocritical. 
One of the last memories I have of your old profile was bad mouthing Greenpoint, laughing about the thought of buying seeds and talking about your connects and how clones are the only way to go. 
You're not fooling anybody, you try so hard.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 27, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> agree, theres alot of risk sending clones OR seeds in the mail
> 
> starting from seed is a crap shoot you know that, i see thousands of grows on here that buy expensive packs of premium seeds and don't find even one good keeper.
> 
> ...


JMO but I prefer starting from seed. Popping a couple packs and seeing who is YOUR favorite. Elite cuts are great and all but everyone is different I prefer finding what I think is the best vs other peoples choices. 

And as per clones, if your in the US, why would you not just deal with Phinest? They have a HUGE catalogue of so much fire to get, Tissue culture clones are where it's at, no PM, No Bugs.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> And as per clones, if your in the US, why would you not just deal with Phinest? They have a HUGE catalogue of so much fire to get, Tissue culture clones are where it's at, no PM, No Bugs.


Care to elaborate?

Do they ship?


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> JMO but I prefer starting from seed. Popping a couple packs and seeing who is YOUR favorite. Elite cuts are great and all but everyone is different I prefer finding what I think is the best vs other peoples choices.
> 
> And as per clones, if your in the US, why would you not just deal with Phinest? They have a HUGE catalogue of so much fire to get, Tissue culture clones are where it's at, no PM, No Bugs.



cuz Phinest is a real fucking BIG business pushing out millions of clones... and no they don't ship clones lol.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 27, 2019)

and lol at the noobs in this thread....

cuz every clone comes with pm and bugs, and is mislabeled.
noob central up in here.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 27, 2019)

and lol at the noobs in this thread....

cuz every clone comes with pm and bugs, and is mislabeled.
noob central up in here.
Im glad half the posters in this thread aren't my customers!!!!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 27, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> and lol at the noobs in this thread....
> 
> cuz every clone comes with pm and bugs, and is mislabeled.
> noob central up in here.


Lol like everyone who orders a clone orders from you. It's not the 100s of clones that are clean is the concern when all it takes is one to fuck someone's garden up or get snagged by the feds to burn your safe address and hope the people that own the address dont talk when they look up the owner of the home in a database and start making calls.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol like everyone who orders a clone orders from you. It's not the 100s of clones that are clean is the concern when all it takes is one to fuck someone's garden up or get snagged by the feds to burn your safe address and hope the people that own the address dont talk when they look up the owner of the home in a database and start making calls.


There is absolutely no difference when it comes to buying seeds. You’re probably safer with the random guy selling clones on strainly. When talking about feds, they would surely be less under the radar then a seed bank or known breeder selling direct. Most of us little guys growing a few plants have to worry about the locals...the feds ain’t got time for us. Now if you’re a breeder with a large plant count, and you are selling a bunch of seeds and or flower under the radar, I can see how you would be worried about the feds. The feds are gonna snag the guy selling the clones or seeds, the buyer(ordering 3 clones)is not worth their time.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> JMO but I prefer starting from seed. Popping a couple packs and seeing who is YOUR favorite. Elite cuts are great and all but everyone is different I prefer finding what I think is the best vs other peoples choices.
> 
> And as per clones, if your in the US, why would you not just deal with Phinest? They have a HUGE catalogue of so much fire to get, Tissue culture clones are where it's at, no PM, No Bugs.


phinest could you post a link to there web site for me..thank you


----------



## smokadepep (Jun 27, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol like everyone who orders a clone orders from you. It's not the 100s of clones that are clean is the concern when all it takes is one to fuck someone's garden up or get snagged by the feds to burn your safe address and hope the people that own the address dont talk when they look up the owner of the home in a database and start making calls.


You are kind of all over the place with your arguments which makes it seem like you may be a little bias. We all are growers and for the most part have been around long enough to remember when it was a much bigger deal. That being said, like kaka420 put it, we take chances. Inspect your clones, keep them quarantined for a couple of weeks, deal with good vendors. Way easier than popping 20 or so seeds just to find the same or similar keeper.


----------



## smokadepep (Jun 27, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> phinest could you post a link to there web site for me..thank you


phinestfarms.com


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> phinestfarms.com


thank you.


----------



## Werp (Jun 27, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> thank you.


Stickygreen posted on the other website that he had a bad experience buying seeds from them, and their customer service was piss poor, never got back to him.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 28, 2019)

Werp said:


> Stickygreen posted on the other website that he had a bad experience buying seeds from them, and their customer service was piss poor, never got back to him.


yep, like only one seed cracked out of a whole pack. If you goin to use phinest I'd say get a tissue culture clone, cause right now you don't hear nothing good about their beans. I can't figure out how KY gets many many beans sent to him, and yet, keeps asking for more, lmfao. Are they gettin sold, traded or grown, is what i want to know? Cause the females he throws in trades is not females, lol. No biggie, just sayin. lmfao


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone with experience with the vendor Clonify?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 1, 2019)

LOL, @Bodyne. The guy sure makes a lotta noise and tosses out serious noise/claims/etc....then disappears. Non fems in fem trades? Not holdin my breath on this trade...cus i think it's sour grapes...and nothin more...but they will have to be sealed packs after hearing this from you. 

"Phinest" did end up SAYING they'd replace the DUD pack of seeds....but i had to shit on them in public on IG.....and then had to nix all my comments on their feed to get them to play fairly. It wasn't a voluntary thing, for sure. Without blastin them for their lameness on IG....they woulda let it all slide...no fuckin problem whatsoever. They also started out with questions about my skills....

You wanna know about what I learned in this hobby BEFORE you were born...or what Chuckie? Fuckin kids. It's all handed to em on a platter....but they are cuttin edge...yup...

We'll see if they send the replacement......but yeah......stick to clones guys....cus anybody can make clones from other people's strains......


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 2, 2019)

How quickly things can change.......

Hit IG this AM to see the sad news that "Jai"...the guy who I was writing/dealing with at Phinest.....has passed away. WOW. >>>>>Perspective<<<<.

Couldn't find any further details. I'm sure things will reveal as time passes. Sad stuff..... very sad stuff.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yep, like only one seed cracked out of a whole pack. If you goin to use phinest I'd say get a tissue culture clone, cause right now you don't hear nothing good about their beans. I can't figure out how KY gets many many beans sent to him, and yet, keeps asking for more, lmfao. Are they gettin sold, traded or grown, is what i want to know? Cause the females he throws in trades is not females, lol. No biggie, just sayin. lmfao


What the fuck is it to you what I do or don't do,seeds are made to grow did that help you out.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yep, like only one seed cracked out of a whole pack. If you goin to use phinest I'd say get a tissue culture clone, cause right now you don't hear nothing good about their beans. I can't figure out how KY gets many many beans sent to him, and yet, keeps asking for more, lmfao. Are they gettin sold, traded or grown, is what i want to know? Cause the females he throws in trades is not females, lol. No biggie, just sayin. lmfao


when did I ask you for beans???


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL, @Bodyne. The guy sure makes a lotta noise and tosses out serious noise/claims/etc....then disappears. Non fems in fem trades? Not holdin my breath on this trade...cus i think it's sour grapes...and nothin more...but they will have to be sealed packs after hearing this from you.
> 
> "Phinest" did end up SAYING they'd replace the DUD pack of seeds....but i had to shit on them in public on IG.....and then had to nix all my comments on their feed to get them to play fairly. It wasn't a voluntary thing, for sure. Without blastin them for their lameness on IG....they woulda let it all slide...no fuckin problem whatsoever. They also started out with questions about my skills....
> 
> ...


You don't got to worie for after I read your post you will never get a bean from me.You also have never got beans from me and never will after reading your post..


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

I have never sold a seed in my life but I have give thousands away.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 2, 2019)

It is what it is. Just trying to save quality genetics from the redundant among us.

Have a good one.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yep, like only one seed cracked out of a whole pack. If you goin to use phinest I'd say get a tissue culture clone, cause right now you don't hear nothing good about their beans. I can't figure out how KY gets many many beans sent to him, and yet, keeps asking for more, lmfao. Are they gettin sold, traded or grown, is what i want to know? Cause the females he throws in trades is not females, lol. No biggie, just sayin. lmfao


Did I ask you for seeds?????????????


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> It is what it is. Just trying to save quality genetics from the redundant among us.
> 
> Have a good one.


My name is not billy cant you read.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 2, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> You don't got to worie for after I read your post you will never get a bean from me.You also have never got beans from me and never will after reading your post..


yes we did, KY, me and another got some of your fem affie beans, that threw males, not herms, but straight males. We discussed it on here, Im not gonna mention his name but Andy Griffith might, lol. IM not the only one. It makes no difference to me, 3 packs of GPS seeds for one pack of fems that weren't fems. And that was just what I sent ya. No tellin what everyone else sent ya. I just made an observation, lol, but it is funny. Asking for beans since 2016, yet grow thousands and gift millions. lmfao. Who would want to trade or have beans that have been misrepresented just to get better genetics in the trade? lol Good luck maing, on that growin thing.


----------



## medviper (Jul 2, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> My name is not billy cant you read.


man...you're comical...


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yes we did, KY, me and another got some of your fem affie beans, that threw males, not herms, but straight males. We discussed it on here, Im not gonna mention his name but Andy Griffith might, lol. IM not the only one. It makes no difference to me, 3 packs of GPS seeds for one pack of fems that weren't fems. And that was just what I sent ya. No tellin what everyone else sent ya. I just made an observation, lol, but it is funny. Asking for beans since 2016, yet grow thousands and gift millions. lmfao. Who would want to trade or have beans that have been misrepresented just to get better genetics in the trade? lol Good luck maing, on that growin thing.


I never sent you NO AFFIE BEANS for I have never had one to send you or no one.ALSO YOU PRICK YOU NEVER SENT ME NO 3 PACKS OF GPS.get your lies strait.if any one ever clames I had affie beans is a dam lier also.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 3, 2019)

ask opie. lol. Its no biggie bro, people can see what you are doin. If I didn't have the beans to throw your way, I wouldn't have thrown em. So no, nobody is lying, you are a seed mooch. For someone growed 40 yrs, kinda sad. But I wish you the best. Turns out those one sent are some pretty good ones. Good luck in your endeavors. I know I got that addy around here somewhere, lol.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> ask opie. lol. Its no biggie bro, people can see what you are doin. If I didn't have the beans to throw your way, I wouldn't have thrown em. So no, nobody is lying, you are a seed mooch. For someone growed 40 yrs, kinda sad. But I wish you the best. Turns out those one sent are some pretty good ones. Good luck in your endeavors. I know I got that addy around here somewhere, lol.


you post my friends addy on here and I GARNTE you will regreat it.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> ask opie. lol. Its no biggie bro, people can see what you are doin. If I didn't have the beans to throw your way, I wouldn't have thrown em. So no, nobody is lying, you are a seed mooch. For someone growed 40 yrs, kinda sad. But I wish you the best. Turns out those one sent are some pretty good ones. Good luck in your endeavors. I know I got that addy around here somewhere, lol.


you told me you was giving ALL YOUR GPS away and was no longer keeping any of there beans and thats why you gave them to me in the first place so yes i did send you some beans for that reason only,you make it sound like it was some kind of trad when it was not but thats ok.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 4, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I never sent you NO AFFIE BEANS for I have never had one to send you or no one.ALSO YOU PRICK YOU NEVER SENT ME NO 3 PACKS OF GPS.get your lies strait.if any one ever clames I had affie beans is a dam lier also.





ky farmer said:


> you told me you was giving ALL YOUR GPS away and was no longer keeping any of there beans and thats why you gave them to me in the first place so yes i did send you some beans for that reason only,you make it sound like it was some kind of trad when it was not but thats ok.


2 stories in less than 10 hours


----------



## nc208 (Jul 4, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> you post my friends addy on here and I GARNTE you will regreat it.


Dont worry, Bodyne isnt a dumb ass like you obviously. I GARNTE you are the one lying seeing as your wrote he never sent you anything, now all of a sudden he has an address associated with you. Hmmm... his story hasnt changed but yours has.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 4, 2019)

said I was liquidating all my gps gear, and you got some of the cream. It's no biggie, KY, only thing was a friend's garden almost got pollenated by those beans is all. But it was caught in time. It wasn't whether it was a trade or not, lmfao, it was the fact I was told they was fem affie seeds and they wasn't. But I was trying to help you out when I seen your requesting beans from everyone and their dog. Why I offered and sent what I sent. Truth was, there are good reports on California Cannon, Texas Butter, and the Copper Chem. I was hoping for the best for ya. And I'd never do that with an addy, but it joggled your memory, didn't it? C'mon man, I had/have no reason to lie. I don't care that you seem to ask every breeder you can on the side to hook you up, yet never any pics, and you get so many beans and still complain? lol Let it go, man. I just had to mention the seemingly neverending quest for beans, when its obvious folks try to help you very much. And it seems to not do anything for ya, over and over and over, but again, just an observation. And rest assured, I don't nor will I regret anything, lmfao. Goofy fucker, lol.


----------



## medviper (Jul 4, 2019)

most of the growers here are of ethical character and have stand up morals and are truly very generous.
i can attest to that fact as I've been exchanging and gifted and reciprocated with many here for years.
you have to expect a rotten apple here & there once in awhile.
it can happen anywhere.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 4, 2019)

Realistically, assuming the sender packages correctly.. how dangerous is it to mail mature clones?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 4, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Clones are completely legal under federal law and classified as hemp under the farm bill. Marijuana cases are being dismissed in Texas because without a thc test on every case, the state can be sued for wrongful arrest.


Would rather not let it get to that point in the first place.


----------



## pthobson (Jul 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> said I was liquidating all my gps gear, and you got some of the cream. It's no biggie, KY, only thing was a friend's garden almost got pollenated by those beans is all. But it was caught in time. It wasn't whether it was a trade or not, lmfao, it was the fact I was told they was fem affie seeds and they wasn't. But I was trying to help you out when I seen your requesting beans from everyone and their dog. Why I offered and sent what I sent. Truth was, there are good reports on California Cannon, Texas Butter, and the Copper Chem. I was hoping for the best for ya. And I'd never do that with an addy, but it joggled your memory, didn't it? C'mon man, I had/have no reason to lie. I don't care that you seem to ask every breeder you can on the side to hook you up, yet never any pics, and you get so many beans and still complain? lol Let it go, man. I just had to mention the seemingly neverending quest for beans, when its obvious folks try to help you very much. And it seems to not do anything for ya, over and over and over, but again, just an observation. And rest assured, I don't nor will I regret anything, lmfao. Goofy fucker, lol.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 4, 2019)

you can belive what ever you like its your storie not mine.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> said I was liquidating all my gps gear, and you got some of the cream. It's no biggie, KY, only thing was a friend's garden almost got pollenated by those beans is all. But it was caught in time. It wasn't whether it was a trade or not, lmfao, it was the fact I was told they was fem affie seeds and they wasn't. But I was trying to help you out when I seen your requesting beans from everyone and their dog. Why I offered and sent what I sent. Truth was, there are good reports on California Cannon, Texas Butter, and the Copper Chem. I was hoping for the best for ya. And I'd never do that with an addy, but it joggled your memory, didn't it? C'mon man, I had/have no reason to lie. I don't care that you seem to ask every breeder you can on the side to hook you up, yet never any pics, and you get so many beans and still complain? lol Let it go, man. I just had to mention the seemingly neverending quest for beans, when its obvious folks try to help you very much. And it seems to not do anything for ya, over and over and over, but again, just an observation. And rest assured, I don't nor will I regret anything, lmfao. Goofy fucker, lol.


what was I complaining about??and whats it to you if I do get seed there made to plant and if them beans was reg, they must have been a mix up.by the way I don't sell beans I give them away.I CAN ALSO MAIL THEM BEANS BACK TO YOU FOR THERE NO WAY TO TELL WHAT THEY ARE ANY WAY,Just send me a safe address and I will be sure to send them back to you for my friend never did plant them but he did plant 2 beans and that's it for I just got off the phone with him.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 4, 2019)

no thanks, that's ok. its over and done with. They were sent in their breeder packs with instructions on what was what. lol Time to move on. Try to have a Happy 4th of July. If your friend is who I think it is that contacts me via pm, ask him not to anymore, that'd be great, thanks. lol


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> no thanks, that's ok. its over and done with. They were sent in their breeder packs with instructions on what was what. lol Time to move on. Try to have a Happy 4th of July. If your friend is who I think it is that contacts me via pm, ask him not to anymore, that'd be great, thanks. lol


I HAVE MANY FRIENDS,I also do not give a shit who contacts you that's NUN OF MY BUSNESS.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 4, 2019)

breeder packs,lol lol still lol


----------



## nc208 (Jul 5, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I HAVE MANY FRIENDS,I also do not give a shit who contacts you that's NUN OF MY BUSNESS.


Seriously you need to slow down. 
1st all your posts are full of spelling mistakes and make you look very bad.
2, what's with posting multiple posts within 2 mins of each other constantly? 
There is an edit button ya know.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 5, 2019)

Its not like every pc and phone has spell check by default that would require an individual to go out of their way to fit so much mangled English into every post...It's clearly a intentional act.


----------



## LoStDots25 (Jul 5, 2019)

I promise most people from Kentucky can spell. Please do not take kyfarmer's shtick seriously.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks like aromatic therapeutics is in the clone and bean biz now on strainly, interesting?!


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Looks like aromatic therapeutics is in the clone and bean biz now on strainly, interesting?!


What did they do before?

Never heard of them aside from on strainly.


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 5, 2019)

I reckon these will be fun.
Waiting on boxes then posts will begin on strainly.


----------



## SMT69 (Jul 5, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I reckon these will be fun.
> Waiting on boxes then posts will begin on strainly.
> 
> 
> ...


Those containers are what my clones were shipped in, arrived healthy all the way to Hawaii from California, in the summer nonetheless, aroma therapeutic and deeply rooted are using those, or very similar ones


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 5, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> What did they do before?
> 
> Never heard of them aside from on strainly.


at first just clones, but on IG they have a heck of a strain list now, and looks like they releasing them on strainly lil at a time. Clone shipper has a lil bit different design, but I hear that way makes it also in shipping.


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> at first just clones, but on IG they have a heck of a strain list now, and looks like they releasing them on strainly lil at a time. Clone shipper has a lil bit different design, but I hear that way makes it also in shipping.


Yeah, I noticed a lot more strains on IG.

The guy is pretty cool, too. Easy to contact. That's a huge issue for me. Way too many douchebags I won't bother with even if it means copping a cut I've been wanting to run.

I have 'friends' locally that have damn near everything...but I'm taking a personal break from 'em...lol...


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 5, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> I promise most people from Kentucky can spell. Please do not take kyfarmer's shtick seriously.


lol


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 5, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Seriously you need to slow down.
> 1st all your posts are full of spelling mistakes and make you look very bad.
> 2, what's with posting multiple posts within 2 mins of each other constantly?
> There is an edit button ya know.


yes i can not spell for shit i quite school to grow pot and this makes my 44th year growing but i got comen cents and thats moor then some has on hear even.i thought we was hear to learn and teach about growing pot and not school.my post mite make you look bad but it sure as hell dont make me look bad by posting.and why should i slow down theres plenty of time to reast when we die.HEAR IS A TRUE FACT FOR YOU NO ONE IS MAKING YOU READ MY POST SO YOU CAN JUST SCROLL ON BY MY POST IF YOU DONT WOUNT TO READ THEM.LOL


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 5, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> I promise most people from Kentucky can spell. Please do not take kyfarmer's shtick seriously.


Why should no one take my post seriouse O you said so are you there dad and i mised it.lol..have a good day


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 5, 2019)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I wouldn't purchase anything from new 420 guy though, used pics from others and claims they are of his strains.


I almost bought from him , so glad I put him off & then decided to buy from proven breeders


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 5, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> Funny you mention stoner girl, A guy I know placed an order with Her, it got sent that day with tracking # , that was 2 days ago , the day after it was sent her account was closed lol can't wait to see what he gets.
> 
> I think Strainly is going to be nothing more then a buyer be ware site full of scam artistes. There may be (legit) people on there but in the end anyone can say anything and send you gods know what.


that happened to me , bought F2s off a guy w/ plenty of good reviews aka I received the seeds lol , got my seeds , a few days later he's gone. so glad I'm finally done w/ collecting seeds 4/20 was my final purchases. Time to start making seeds now :0) I would suggest buying only unopened packs of seeds if you fear getting ripped off. I got a pack of Bodhi - Blue Lotus & in a trade I got a pack of LaPlata Labs - Flubbler & Alien Bubba Pez from strainly.io :0)


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 5, 2019)

Strainly clones. My friend has had great luck with Mamafunk and Jesse James. Clean plants. Very nice. Jesse James's stuff was reeealy nice nice. Lava Cake and Pie Hoe....hoe man!!!!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 5, 2019)

bottletoke said:


> I was ripped off by a seller on strainly. seller’s feedback means nothing since a seller can post a fake ad, make up new user accounts to “buy” the fake ad then leave positive feedback.
> I bought a pack of donkey punch seeds for $100 plus shipping. did everything through the site then nothing, seller stopped replying and the beans never showed.
> contacted strainly and they said they would do everything they could to get my money back. 2 months and nothing, strainly said they can’t contact the seller but they suspended his account. they did offer me a couple months of premium seller status but it’s not something I’d use. pretty much they said sorry now F off.
> seller is errl or stephanie swenson from house of terps in Colorado...affiliated with the burn out bakery. they’re scum that is going to get more then they deserve. I’ll spend thousands to get back $1 from a scam. I’m stupid like that, anger issues....getting help but it’s not working.


1st mistake buying from a woman LMFAO the only woman I'd buy from on strainly.io is Melvanetics. I contacted her from strainly.io & she hooked me up w/ a good deal but she's been in the game a while & sold on top seedbanks so I wasn't worried at all about being ripped off from her :0)


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

don't buy from strainhunters


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 6, 2019)

i cant even understand what ky types


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2019)

Just ordered 5 clones from Mama Funk. I will let ya'll know how it goes!


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> 1st mistake buying from a woman LMFAO the only woman I'd buy from on strainly.io is Melvanetics. I contacted her from strainly.io & she hooked me up w/ a good deal but she's been in the game a while & sold on top seedbanks so I wasn't worried at all about being ripped off from her :0)


Dumb comment. Whatever gender they are I assume human nature is what makes them grimmy. That being said, I have only purchased off Strainly from Mamafunk and she has a legit solid business. You can say all you want about gender barriers but she is running shit.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 6, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Just ordered 5 clones from Mama Funk. I will let ya'll know how it goes!


Solid service definitely. I don't know what was up with that other guys sundae driver or wedding cake cuts but mine are completely fine. Been going about 3+ weeks now. No signs of mites or pm at all or any ailments.


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 6, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Solid service definitely. I don't know what was up with that other guys sundae driver or wedding cake cuts but mine are completely fine. Been going about 3+ weeks now. No signs of mites or pm at all or any ailments.


My sundae driver is dudded.

It's over a month old, I put it out in the sun and she's still about 8" tall. Bendy, weak dark green stems. Letting them veg outside for a while is supposed to turn them around. Hoping so.

Everything else seems fine though.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> 1st mistake buying from a woman LMFAO the only woman I'd buy from on strainly.io is Melvanetics. I contacted her from strainly.io & she hooked me up w/ a good deal but she's been in the game a while & sold on top seedbanks so I wasn't worried at all about being ripped off from her :0)


what she got, like 3 strains, lmfao? I know her from the old days, not sure why she give up the NL project, she wouldn't answer IG requests for her edibles, her beans are prices a lil too high for something you hear nobody talk about other than color, buckeye purple. jmho. I guess if you like grape ape or grandaddy purple she be ok, I personally think her NL was better. Didn't know she sold clones on strainly.


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 6, 2019)

Here it is.

5 weeks from transplant, 4 in the sun.

Probably grew an inch or two in the past few days, so she's probably 10" tall now.

Might be snapping out of it.

Every other plant I have that I transplanted at the same time is literally a bush.

edit: can you see the pic? i haven't used the feature on this site before.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> 1st mistake buying from a woman LMFAO the only woman I'd buy from on strainly.io is Melvanetics. I contacted her from strainly.io & she hooked me up w/ a good deal but she's been in the game a while & sold on top seedbanks so I wasn't worried at all about being ripped off from her :0)


A little sexist maybe? Are you one of those who think women can't grow? LOL


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 5 weeks from transplant, 4 in the sun.
> 
> ...


I'll post pics of mine when they get here. It does look like it's coming out of it. Nice new growth.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 6, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 5 weeks from transplant, 4 in the sun.
> 
> ...


Looking good. Let her grow out. May have been a little stunted but that is not genetics. She will turn back around. Take a clone of her when healthy. Check her roots and make sure there is no issues.


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 6, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Looking good. Let her grow out. May have been a little stunted but that is not genetics. She will turn back around. Take a clone of her when healthy. Check her roots and make sure there is no issues.



Oh I know. This is like my...millionth rodeo, lol.


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 6, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 5 weeks from transplant, 4 in the sun.
> 
> ...



time for a bigger pot, and slap her with your favorite organic food and microbes


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 6, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> time for a bigger pot, and slap her with your favorite organic food and microbes


The root growth is pretty slow, I'll keep her in the 2 gal for a couple more days. edit: apparently its a 6 quart pot. first i've heard of it.

She's in a myco coco mix with perlite and 33% worm castings.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Why should no one take my post seriouse O you said so are you there dad and i mised it.lol..have a good day


Ky, I think he was saying you are not as much of a hick as your spelling and grammar would make folks think.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2019)

cindysid said:


> No wonder you're terrified of women...you believe in that biblical crap. Bet ur a Trump voter! Wrestling fan?


Or maybe he anticipated your reaction and enjoys pushing your...you know....whatever politically correct term is for buttons. Just a thought.

I'd like to urge fellow posters to not continue the political, religious, and especially the wrestling path. Not one opinion or mind will be changed, I guarantee.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or maybe he anticipated your reaction and enjoys pushing your...you know....whatever politically correct term is for buttons. Just a thought.
> 
> I'd like to urge fellow posters to not continue the political, religious, and especially the wrestling path. Not one opinion or mind will be changed, I guarantee.


Pointing out ignorance is not the same as letting ignorance overcome you and becoming irrational. He wants to try and have fun at other peoples behalf by being ignorant and cliche, no reason he doesn't deserve everything he gets. Maybe it will even be enlightening to some.


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 6, 2019)

women are smarter
thats right


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 6, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i cant even understand what ky types


don't try to read it that's easy to solve that.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or maybe he anticipated your reaction and enjoys pushing your...you know....whatever politically correct term is for buttons. Just a thought.
> 
> I'd like to urge fellow posters to not continue the political, religious, and especially the wrestling path. Not one opinion or mind will be changed, I guarantee.


WHAT?? No wrestling talk....Rojo Libre OUT!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or maybe he anticipated your reaction and enjoys pushing your...you know....whatever politically correct term is for buttons. Just a thought.
> 
> I'd like to urge fellow posters to not continue the political, religious, and especially the wrestling path. Not one opinion or mind will be changed, I guarantee.


You're right, sorry. I must have been high...lol So the insulting of gender is still appropriate?


----------



## Houstini (Jul 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WHAT?? No wrestling talk....Rojo Libre OUT!
> View attachment 4361071


Viva Rojo Libre!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2019)

cindysid said:


> You're right, sorry. I must have been high...lol So the insulting of gender is still appropriate?


I never said that. I was suggesting that you were likely being trolled hoping to get the response he got. I doubt that @SAMMYB913 believes any of what he aimed your way. Call it masculine intuition.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I never said that. I was suggesting that you were likely being trolled hoping to get the response he got. I doubt that @SAMMYB913 believes any of what he aimed your way. Call it masculine intuition.


He did seem to be acting out of fear, poor guy. Must have been rejected by his mother or something.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> women are smarter
> thats right


Maybe that's why a growing number of men are changing sides?


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2019)

I just don't understand why some men hate women. I could never hate men. I had a father that I adored, brothers and sons that I love, and a husband that I tolerate. I could never lump them together as assholes....maybe just the hubby...lol


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WHAT?? No wrestling talk....Rojo Libre OUT!
> View attachment 4361071


thats what should be on your on seed packs!
collector's edition lol
i loved watching wwf in the 80s & went to a live show when i was a kid, i thought it was real.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WHAT?? No wrestling talk....Rojo Libre OUT!
> View attachment 4361071


Looks like no match for The Daring Dragoon.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 8, 2019)

Anybody have any experience with branksdank cannabis farm. He is claiming to have GG4 the official Jose Whales cut and much more....


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jul 8, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Anybody have any experience with branksdank cannabis farm. He is claiming to have GG4 the official Jose Whales cut and much more....


He's legit. Ive worked with him before. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 8, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> He's legit. Ive worked with him before. Would definitely recommend.


He seems pretty thorough, but how were the genetics? What cut(s) did you get? And how comfortable were you with his packaging?


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 8, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Anybody have any experience with branksdank cannabis farm. He is claiming to have GG4 the official Jose Whales cut and much more....


All cuts of GG4 are the official Josey Wales cut.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jul 8, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> He seems pretty thorough, but how were the genetics? What cut(s) did you get? And how comfortable were you with his packaging?


I got the gg4. Its still in veg but it has the classic leaf twist that the gg4 is known for. He used to post on the forums a few years back. Has been collecting cuts for some time. I received all healthy clones. He took extra measures to prevent PM while in transport. The way he packaged them could have been a little better i suppose but it worked just fine.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 8, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> All cuts of GG4 are the official Josey Wales cut.


Very true... assuming it is indeed GG4 and not a recreation


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 8, 2019)

Clones arrived today from Mamafunk. I have to say, they were packaged pretty careless this time as compared to the prior. Two clones had slipped out of their inserts during shipping I am guessing, the led light in the carrying case was never screwed in to turn on, and the last time they had put the clone case in a plastic bag and this time there was nothing (seemed to allow the clones to dry out quicker Needless to say one of the clones arrived but completely defoliated from sliding around and the others look pretty shot with crinkled leaves, so very iffy on their survival. Now I get to see how their customer service is because really this should not be acceptable by them after the first shipment they sent out. Will keep everyone up to date.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 9, 2019)

wont use those guys ever


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> wont use those guys ever


I wouldn't judge them completely on this order. The first shipment was for 7 clones and everyone arrived solid and healthy. This is not comparable to the first shipment so I am going to say maybe it was a bad day or something. The key here is to see what their customer support is like.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

this is the first bad review ive read from mama funk

i would kindly message them and let them know


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 9, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> this is the first bad review ive read from mama funk
> 
> i would kindly message them and let them know


I am in that process right now. They have been great with communication. Not trying to bash them at all. I know this happens in the process sometimes and lets be honest, none of us are perfect. The key is what do we do to correct our mistakes. Have to take complaints with a grain of salt too because everyone is always out looking for a freebie. I totally get the process. I am hoping they stand by their quality and make it right in some instance. Just shows a sense of accountability for their solid business practices.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 9, 2019)

just a thought, but gettin clones in the dead heat of summer may not be the best idea either, I think i'd wait a couple of months, but just me.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

im pretty sure they will work with you to make you happy,,,,just be respectful is all...i see lots of people get angry when this happens,but like you said,it happens some times...let us know how it goes


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I am in that process right now. They have been great with communication. Not trying to bash them at all. I know this happens in the process sometimes and lets be honest, none of us are perfect. The key is what do we do to correct our mistakes. Have to take complaints with a grain of salt too because everyone is always out looking for a freebie. I totally get the process. I am hoping they stand by their quality and make it right in some instance. Just shows a sense of accountability for their solid business practices.


true,those clones do look like they have been overheated


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 9, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> true,those clones do look like they have been overheated


Might be the cause of some of the crinkled leaves but I think that was due to lack of moisture more so. Hard to tell.The first time they sent me clones, the case was wrapped in a black bag that held in a little more moisture.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

im sure they will make it good


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 9, 2019)

Just to clarify to anyone not reading through the thread. We are here posting our experiences. I am not on here bashing. It would be almost bi polar to do so. I have ordered from Mamafunk previously and had outstanding success. Beautiful clones, packaged professionally and always professional customer service. This experience the clones did not come as well packaged as well as environmental conditions. But this is a part of any business and one that most of us consumers fear the most. We would love some assurance by the vendor of their standards. Would make us more comfortable and likely to purchase from them. I am hoping that this experience is beneficial for them. I know it sounds selfish since it sounds like I just want free clones or something, but I truly do not want to bash them. I have had an awesome experience with them so far and I want them to have a lot of success. I hope this does turn out well and can help assure others as well to this business. I know we can be skeptical a lot of the time.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Just to clarify to anyone not reading through the thread. We are here posting our experiences. I am not on here bashing. It would be almost bi polar to do so. I have ordered from Mamafunk previously and had outstanding success. Beautiful clones, packaged professionally and always professional customer service. This experience the clones did not come as well packaged as well as environmental conditions. But this is a part of any business and one that most of us consumers fear the most. We would love some assurance by the vendor of their standards. Would make us more comfortable and likely to purchase from them. I am hoping that this experience is beneficial for them. I know it sounds selfish since it sounds like I just want free clones or something, but I truly do not want to bash them. I have had an awesome experience with them so far and I want them to have a lot of success. I hope this does turn out well and can help assure others as well to this business. I know we can be skeptical a lot of the time.


you are not bashing,you have every right to air your concerns


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 9, 2019)

The heat makes shipping in the summer difficult.

The most success I've had was making sure there wasn't excess moisture, at all, and have the container sealed.

Too much moisture and the sauna effect occurs and tissues start going necrotic.

Issue persists with both rooted and unrooted cuts, although unrooted has a much higher success rate in the heat, for me.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> The heat makes shipping in the summer difficult.
> 
> The most success I've had was making sure there wasn't excess moisture, at all, and have the container sealed.
> 
> ...



perfect storm for rot i guess...
heat plus humidity plus stagnant air equals problems


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

the only solution is expensive 1-2 day shipping,and in extreme heat thats not even a guarantee


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

why cant it just be internationally legal?lol
cooled trucks in the summer,clones are all happy


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 9, 2019)

Definitely had some necrosis on some of the leaves. I sprayed with some sm-90 to hopefully eliminate any fungal infections. I trimmed off some of the foliage as well. There are still some shoots that are green and I am sure I can get them to grow. Hopefully its nothing systemic and I can take a clone off of these and start fresh.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Definitely had some necrosis on some of the leaves. I sprayed with some sm-90 to hopefully eliminate any fungal infections. I trimmed off some of the foliage as well. There are still some shoots that are green and I am sure I can get them to grow. Hopefully its nothing systemic and I can take a clone off of these and start fresh.


good luck bro,i hope it bounces back


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 9, 2019)

I'd wait for Sept if you wanted clones shipped. Just works way better and if you really have to have something now, pay for overnight shipping.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 10, 2019)

Just received my order from Mama Funk All 5 clones arrived in perfect shape, not even any wilting...which surprised me due to the heat today, and the mailman left the box sitting in the sun! Glad I went out and checked when I did! Absolutely no complaints here. Couldn't have asked for better.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> just a thought, but gettin clones in the dead heat of summer may not be the best idea either, I think i'd wait a couple of months, but just me.


I was very lucky. I'm in South Florida and it is a sauna here!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 10, 2019)

same in midwest


----------



## cindysid (Jul 10, 2019)

I beginning to understand the allure of clones! When I think of all the time and trouble that goes into popping seeds, sexing, pheno hunting.... This way, for $20.00 ea you can cut to the chase! Don't worry, I won't be giving up my seed collection anytime soon; in fact I plan on using these for some breeding projects. So far, I really feel like I got my money's worth.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 11, 2019)

From Mamafunk in regards to my last clone shipment. 
"
Hi, I'm so sorry for the delay! Somehow I managed to overlook your message and am just now seeing it. I'm sorry to hear you experienced some loss in your recent order. In the time that has past have you had any more of them die? Please recap for me what you need replacements of and I will get those out for you on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Thanks!
Alyssa"

And this is the type of service that myself as a consumer and as a person appreciates.


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 12, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I beginning to understand the allure of clones! When I think of all the time and trouble that goes into popping seeds, sexing, pheno hunting.... This way, for $20.00 ea you can cut to the chase! Don't worry, I won't be giving up my seed collection anytime soon; in fact I plan on using these for some breeding projects. So far, I really feel like I got my money's worth.


Everything looks good.

Keep me updated on your Sundae Driver.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2019)

Im a little late to the party but anyone flower the clones from mama funk yet ? Im super interested in grabbing some i prefer to do my own selection but i can see uses where i would want a clone or two


----------



## cindysid (Jul 13, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Everything looks good.
> 
> Keep me updated on your Sundae Driver.


I will post their progress here. So far they seem to be doing really well.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> WHAT?? No wrestling talk....Rojo Libre OUT!
> View attachment 4361071



LMAO!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 14, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Im a little late to the party but anyone flower the clones from mama funk yet ? Im super interested in grabbing some i prefer to do my own selection but i can see uses where i would want a clone or two


Have not flowered any yet. The clones I received are all being turned into mothers and I took clones of them to throw into flower for a sample. So far its been a week in coco, and the Strawberry Cough has already rooted.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 15, 2019)

The 5 clones I got from Mama Funk are doing great. I put them in Solos on the 10th when they arrived and by Saturday the 13th, Banana Punch and Sundae Driver already had roots shooting thru the bottom holes. I transferred them to one gallons today. The other three, Wedding Cake, Grape Ape, and Lemon Royale, have roots showing and they will probably be repotted into gallons tomorrow. I will post pics then.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Have not flowered any yet. The clones I received are all being turned into mothers and I took clones of them to throw into flower for a sample. So far its been a week in coco, and the Strawberry Cough has already rooted.


Have you heard anything about replacements for the damaged ones you received? I think she should replace them all. You shouldn't have to try to nurse them back to health.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 15, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Have you heard anything about replacements for the damaged ones you received? I think she should replace them all. You shouldn't have to try to nurse them back to health.


They are sending me all replacements this week. Should be shipping either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2019)

can't recommend aromatic therapuetics anymore, I asked a simple question on IG and since he's went to making seeds, looks like some of his cuts are just his pheno hunts of his seeds. What it looks like anyway. And he has some fuckbois running interference for him, pretty mouthy, I know he's got a good rep and uses the good containers, but not gonna be talked to like that, lol. Told to kick rocks cause I won the two stoned ninja packs and some urb for arguing about it on another forum, yet was asking stupid questions. Deleted my shit, and that's my experience with him. He's great on strainly talkin to ya, his buds with him on IG is a whole different story, JME. I won't even try him now. Bout ready to do my own fucking clones. lol. But thats that.


----------



## greywind (Jul 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> can't recommend aromatic therapuetics anymore, I asked a simple question on IG and since he's went to making seeds, looks like some of his cuts are just his pheno hunts of his seeds. What it looks like anyway. And he has some fuckbois running interference for him, pretty mouthy, I know he's got a good rep and uses the good containers, but not gonna be talked to like that, lol. Told to kick rocks cause I won the two stoned ninja packs and some urb for arguing about it on another forum, yet was asking stupid questions. Deleted my shit, and that's my experience with him. He's great on strainly talkin to ya, his buds with him on IG is a whole different story, JME. I won't even try him now. Bout ready to do my own fucking clones. lol. But thats that.


I'm glad to see that you were able to link up with Urb and StonedNinja. Cheers growmie!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2019)

greywind said:


> I'm glad to see that you were able to link up with Urb and StonedNinja. Cheers growmie!


Thanks man, I think thats what made dude mad, I just get a new phone so I can post to IG, been on a laptop a long time. He mouths, I just came on IG from a forum, win the URB and bean packs, somthin ain't right, he ok'd me to follow him, private account, and then mouths about how Im in his news feed so much after just coming from a forum and winning the deal. LMFAO. Tole me to kick rocks. Wrong, lol. So he's got a message at strainly and he and his cohort are blocked on IG. But thanks for the headsup and the two others here that also let me know. I needed the URB and only have a bewitched cross as far as the beans go, so stoked on that also.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> They are sending me all replacements this week. Should be shipping either tomorrow or Wednesday.


Clones have been shipped and tracking says they will be here by Wednesday.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 16, 2019)

Theres some other clones on there i wanna get but dont wanna be a guinea pig for a 150$ clone .. im torn.. im deff gonna get some momma funk ones for sure tho


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Theres some other clones on there i wanna get but dont wanna be a guinea pig for a 150$ clone .. im torn.. im deff gonna get some momma funk ones for sure tho


I hear you on that. But Mamafunk has her prices right at 18-20 a pop. So far I have ordered 11 of her strains counting this one coming in tomorrow. Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, Strawberry Cough, Tiger Champagne, Gelato 41, Blue Zkittles, Lemon Royale, Banana Punch, Grape Ape, Rainbow Zkittles, and Strawberry Fruity Peebles. 

I am still trying to grab more lol. Tropic Truffle, Purple Punch, Skywalker og, Animal Cookies x Kush Mints, Mimosa, Sunshine OG Grandpas Breath.... The list goes on and on. It is like how it is with seeds, but for clones lol


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

I can't wait until we flower these! Can't beat the price if they are good cuts. I'm slightly tempted to try the more expensive ones. Even at $200.00, one plant is going to produce more than that, and with the ability to replicate it indefinitely, the cost becomes less of a factor as time goes by. I recently went thru a 5 month process with the fake Wedding Cake seeds from Greenpoint. I invested all that time and effort and ended up with nothing to show for it. I paid over $100 for the seeds. The useless plants took up valuable space in my grow room. Sure, he replaced the seeds, but not with Wedding Cake, just one of his Stardawg crosses. If I had instead paid $200 for a clone, I would have produced a big crop by now and still have the genetics. If the $20.00 cuts are as advertised they are practically free!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

I just want to thank you all for being the guinea pigs on this. 
Please do share flowering pictures here. So we can see if they are indeed the strains they are suppose to be.

Cheers


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I can't wait until we flower these! Can't beat the price if they are good cuts. I'm slightly tempted to try the more expensive ones. Even at $200.00, one plant is going to produce more than that, and with the ability to replicate it indefinitely, the cost becomes less of a factor as time goes by. I recently went thru a 5 month process with the fake Wedding Cake seeds from Greenpoint. I invested all that time and effort and ended up with nothing to show for it. I paid over $100 for the seeds. The useless plants took up valuable space in my grow room. Sure, he replaced the seeds, but not with Wedding Cake, just one of his Stardawg crosses. If I had instead paid $200 for a clone, I would have produced a big crop by now and still have the genetics. If the $20.00 cuts are as advertised they are practically free!


100% agree. Perfect answer for anyone who wants to scoff at a person selling 200$ cuts. Sure, in a legal state and saturated market it’s ridiculous, but to the rest of the world its on par. Popping seeds and spending all that money and time just to come out with average smoke is super lame


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 16, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I just want to thank you all for being the guinea pigs on this.
> Please do share flowering pictures here. So we can see if they are indeed the strains they are suppose to be.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Green can we get clones shipped up here off strainly?


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I just want to thank you all for being the guinea pigs on this.
> Please do share flowering pictures here. So we can see if they are indeed the strains they are suppose to be.
> 
> Cheers


If you check her instagram she has some of the cuts flowered out. You can also see she has a relationship amongst growers. I saw one message from Kyle Kushman stating she had the Strawberry Cough cut. Kind of gives you more assurance. Plus she gives you more of a back story on how she obtained some of the cuts. I asked one guy on strainly how he came about a certain rare cut he was selling and all he said was "The homie gave it to me" That was verbatim. I find more assurance in her operation. She not only seems solid ethic in business but also as a human. She is out in the movement giving lectures and helping others become better growers. I would say she is pretty legit and trust worthy just based off of this. May be a little careless but I can live with that careless. If I am going to give someone the benefit of the doubt it might as well be someone like her.


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I can't wait until we flower these! Can't beat the price if they are good cuts. I'm slightly tempted to try the more expensive ones. Even at $200.00, one plant is going to produce more than that, and with the ability to replicate it indefinitely, the cost becomes less of a factor as time goes by. I recently went thru a 5 month process with the fake Wedding Cake seeds from Greenpoint. I invested all that time and effort and ended up with nothing to show for it. I paid over $100 for the seeds. The useless plants took up valuable space in my grow room. Sure, he replaced the seeds, but not with Wedding Cake, just one of his Stardawg crosses. If I had instead paid $200 for a clone, I would have produced a big crop by now and still have the genetics. If the $20.00 cuts are as advertised they are practically free!


In the same breath, the clones you receive may have been poor selections also. If you are buying elites, rad. If you are buying someone's selection from seedlines... you are hoping they did a good job, was their selection pulled from a 10 pack? If so, hardly a definitive cut of that line. Also don't discount the amount of bugs and disease that can travel on a clone. That can easily cost you 5 months of time. Just a counter point. Also, you should be able to use #mamafunk to find their work on instagram. Every one of my cultivars is heavily documented by many growers on IG.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 16, 2019)

that's what aromatic is starting to do, make seeds, then you see what seeds he's got, he's got cuts of that for sale. Not all, but his selection has dwindled from elites, to polyhybrids, looks like he's makin himself. I figure take a chance, be ready to dip clones when you recieve them if healthy enough, for bugs or pm, etc. I read where deeply rooted sent a cut out that had pm or some such disease. Bout fucked a guys expensive garden up. After they had had good reviews. Its all a pig in a poke, risk vs reward.


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 16, 2019)

Yup clone vendor ethics can be shit.
For example the "legendary" youtuber Sub LBC.
That cunt has given several of my friends in Michigan pm 
and freely admits it.
I've seen so much dirty unethical shit as a clone vendor the last few years.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> In the same breath, the clones you receive may have been poor selections also. If you are buying elites, rad. If you are buying someone's selection from seedlines... you are hoping they did a good job, was their selection pulled from a 10 pack? If so, hardly a definitive cut of that line. Also don't discount the amount of bugs and disease that can travel on a clone. That can easily cost you 5 months of time. Just a counter point. Also, you should be able to use #mamafunk to find their work on instagram. Every one of my cultivars is heavily documented by many growers on IG.



mama funk clones are not from plants they grew from seed,they are legit cuts...i have heard this from many people,they are extremely highly rated

mainley has many legit cuts as well


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> In the same breath, the clones you receive may have been poor selections also. If you are buying elites, rad. If you are buying someone's selection from seedlines... you are hoping they did a good job, was their selection pulled from a 10 pack? If so, hardly a definitive cut of that line. Also don't discount the amount of bugs and disease that can travel on a clone. That can easily cost you 5 months of time. Just a counter point. Also, you should be able to use #mamafunk to find their work on instagram. Every one of my cultivars is heavily documented by many growers on IG.


I unpack and dip everything in a separate building from my grow. I may be flirting with disaster, but we'll see how it goes. Thanks for your input!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hey Green can we get clones shipped up here off strainly?


No idea , but I don't see why not. Would have to ask the seller . 
If they are the real deal cuts I feel they are worth the hassle of a proper quarantine. 

Cheers


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> mama funk clones are not from plants they grew from seed,they are legit cuts...i have heard this from many people,they are extremely highly rated
> 
> mainley has many legit cuts as well



"Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, Strawberry Cough, Tiger Champagne, Gelato 41, Blue Zkittles, Lemon Royale, Banana Punch, Grape Ape, Rainbow Zkittles, and Strawberry Fruity Peebles. "

Gelato 41, grape ape are two long time established clones. But who did the hunt on these other varieties? Someone popped them from seeds, were they found from 10 packs? 100 packs?


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> "Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, Strawberry Cough, Tiger Champagne, Gelato 41, Blue Zkittles, Lemon Royale, Banana Punch, Grape Ape, Rainbow Zkittles, and Strawberry Fruity Peebles. "
> 
> Gelato 41, grape ape are two long time established clones. But who did the hunt on these other varieties? Someone popped them from seeds, were they found from 10 packs? 100 packs?


The Strawberry Cough is the Kushman cut, the wedding cake is the Jbzee cut, the sundae driver is #19 jungle boys cut. The others I am guessing from seed searches or from other's cuts. They have some samples up on Instagram and the tiger champagne looks freaking delicious


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 16, 2019)

see people should be labeling these things as such.
wedding cake jbzee cut.
s.d. #19 jungle boys.
people who did the work deserve the credit.
also adds a huge level of credibility to the process.


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I can't wait until we flower these! Can't beat the price if they are good cuts. I'm slightly tempted to try the more expensive ones. Even at $200.00, one plant is going to produce more than that, and with the ability to replicate it indefinitely, the cost becomes less of a factor as time goes by. I recently went thru a 5 month process with the fake Wedding Cake seeds from Greenpoint. I invested all that time and effort and ended up with nothing to show for it. I paid over $100 for the seeds. The useless plants took up valuable space in my grow room. Sure, he replaced the seeds, but not with Wedding Cake, just one of his Stardawg crosses. If I had instead paid $200 for a clone, I would have produced a big crop by now and still have the genetics. If the $20.00 cuts are as advertised they are practically free!


My mantra is if you're willing to pay it then it's probably worth it. 

I prefer them to be on the cheaper side so I can go through a lot. I have a very small garden with limited slots that I could fill up with OGs and cookie hybrids but I want the most variety possible. One OG at a time, lol, right now its LHB and I'm even questioning that. I cram all the new arrivals on one table and flower out my regulars on the other. I don't sell anything and there is no market locally for any of the cuts that mamafunk has, and plenty of Mainely's cuts are hitting the lower tiered shelves, too.

I also don't mind if they're 10 pack keepers, as long as they have pictures of the plants the clones came from. (which is why I think vendors like Burninbarz need to be chased from the scene. NONE of those pics are his). A lot of Mamafunk's are obviously keepers from seed stock--Oh, and a 10 pack keeper better be cheap.

In short--I'm cheap. Unabashedly so.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> see people should be labeling these things as such.
> wedding cake jbzee cut.
> s.d. #19 jungle boys.
> people who did the work deserve the credit.
> also adds a huge level of credibility to the process.


They are labeled on their website. I am just a lazy fudger


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

We'll all know in about 3-4 months how good the deal is. I know that I'm happy with the health and vigor of the clones. The results will speak for themselves.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> mama funk clones are not from plants they grew from seed,they are legit cuts...i have heard this from many people,they are extremely highly rated
> 
> mainley has many legit cuts as well


Where do I find mainley?


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

everybody has to be so cynical..


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Where do I find mainley?


hes on strainley,just search for mainley...he has some killer cuts,including verified lemon tree and tropicanna cookies


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

he is expensive and a few others have some of his cuts for much cheaper including mama funk,but he has a few cuts that are very hard to come by


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> mama funk clones are not from plants they grew from seed,they are legit cuts...i have heard this from many people,they are extremely highly rated
> 
> mainley has many legit cuts as well


Some of her gear is from other people who grew it from seed.

Tiger Champagne, Lemon Royale, the Strawberry Fruity Pebbles, and a few others are not well known elites like her Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver 19, Motorbreath15, etc.

I suppose it takes a good deal of industry knowledge to keep up on it all.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Some of her gear is from other people who grew it from seed.
> 
> Tiger Champagne, Lemon Royale, the Strawberry Fruity Pebbles, and a few others are not well known elites like her Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver 19, Motorbreath15, etc.
> 
> I suppose it takes a good deal of industry knowledge to keep up on it all.


it doesnt hurt to email the sellers and ask what the clone is from|?seed or select breeder cut


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

i like this thread,its nice to see what sellers are trustworthy and which are not


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i like this thread,its nice to see what sellers are trustworthy and which are not


When we start posting our results in flower, it will probably become a very popular thread!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> When we start posting our results in flower, it will probably become a very popular thread!


lol,of course!then the haters will find something else to hate on


----------



## althor (Jul 16, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Some of her gear is from other people who grew it from seed.
> 
> Tiger Champagne, Lemon Royale, the Strawberry Fruity Pebbles, and a few others are not well known elites like her Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver 19, Motorbreath15, etc.
> 
> I suppose it takes a good deal of industry knowledge to keep up on it all.


 Just out of curiosity, doesn't all clones come from a seed at some point?


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

althor said:


> Just out of curiosity, doesn't all clones come from a seed at some point?


yes,of course,but the breeder cuts tend to be chosen from 100s of seed plants


----------



## zoomboom (Jul 16, 2019)

althor said:


> Just out of curiosity, doesn't all clones come from a seed at some point?


Yes, and as chadfly111 said about breeder cuts holds true.

But as far as elites go, it doesn't have to be from a massive selection of phenotypes, it just has to be high enough quality to span multiple markets and remain competent among the other big names.

Wedding cake was the 3rd phenotype from the Triangle Kush x Animal mints cross. So if he only popped those first 3 seeds he would have found it...anecdotal but still a valid perspective.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 16, 2019)

Funk is out till next month which is cool that gives me time 

Im gonna spray all my clones in a separate tent b4 they even get near my plants.. i read some shit on how some bugs travel on other bugs smh pm etc im gonna take extra precautions 

Im really just looking for certain clones 
Wedding cake .. gmo .. sundae driver ..gelato 33 and 41 purple punch


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

The only bad experience I've had with shipped clones was from some guy here on RIU that was selling clones that he was picking up from Dark Heart Nursery. I bought 3 from him and all of them had brown roots and died within days. Then I bought more and received an empty box. He was supposed to make it good but never did. Expensive lesson. I've received many since from others with no problem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> The only bad experience I've had with shipped clones was from some guy here on RIU that was selling clones that he was picking up from Dark Heart Nursery. I bought 3 from him and all of them had brown roots and died within days. Then I bought more and received an empty box. He was supposed to make it good but never did. Expensive lesson. I've received many since from others with no problem.


Is that guy still around?


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that guy still around?


Yes, he is. I will not expose him on the forum, but I will send you his name if you'd like,


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Yes, he is. I will not expose him on the forum, but I will send you his name if you'd like,


You midas well pm it to everyone in this thread because we all now wanna know lol

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 16, 2019)

Aromatic theurapuetics reached out with apologies today, so, I guess I can't write them off yet. I do know when I was checking few months ago, he uses the good shipping and it wasn't quite as high as others. That and his rep was why I was considering the deal. But at least he reached out. Appreciated. It also occurs to me that maybe the seed thing is because of the weather, i.e. summer. etc. Not bad plannin, I reckon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Yes, he is. I will not expose him on the forum, but I will send you his name if you'd like,


Well, yeah. If he's a thief, then everyone should know about it, but I understand the discretion.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm over it, but if anyone contacts you offering Dark Heart clones, tell him to stuff it!


----------



## althor (Jul 16, 2019)

I am on board as someone wanting to know as well. If he were long gone then I wouldn't but if he is still an active member who can possibly screw others (including myself), it seems like pertinent information.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

It isn't a name I even recall seeing anywhere in my year and a half here. But it is certainly always good to know who the scammers are.

Cheers


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I'm over it, but if anyone contacts you offering Dark Heart clones, tell him to stuff it!


I sure hope they are long gone...from here.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 16, 2019)

Not sure if he's still on there or changed his name but continuum farms is a thief and I would also avoid uncle urkle.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> hes on strainley,just search for mainley...he has some killer cuts,including verified lemon tree and tropicanna cookies





chadfly111 said:


> he is expensive and a few others have some of his cuts for much cheaper including mama funk,but he has a few cuts that are very hard to come by


Mainley must be out right now because I couldn't find him either?

Have you or anyone you know had stuff sent up by Mama Funk ?


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> Mainley must be out right now because I couldn't find him either?
> 
> Have you or anyone you know had stuff sent up by Mama Funk ?


Look at previous posts.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

on strainly,go to clones,then scroll down to peanutbutter breath,its like the 9th listing.then click on mainley and it will show his listings


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 16, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> Mainley must be out right now because I couldn't find him either?
> 
> Have you or anyone you know had stuff sent up by Mama Funk ?





cindysid said:


> Look at previous posts.


Thanks, I did read those posts. I was asking Chadfly111 because I believe he is in the same country as me.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

mama funk doesnt ship to canada


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> mama funk doesnt ship to canada


Thanks appreciate that. I had emailed them but was waiting for an answer .....now there is no suspense.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> Thanks, I did read those posts. I was asking Chadfly111 because I believe he is in the same country as me.


Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> mama funk doesnt ship to canada





QUAD BREATH said:


> Thanks appreciate that. I had emailed them but was waiting for an answer .....now there is no suspense.


Same. Crazy how there was a time if us Canadians felt like that there would of been A LOT less good weed in the ol US of A. There would of been A LOT less Canadians making a mint off Americans also lol 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

I would also like to say I just recieved confirmation from mama. That she does NOT ship to Canada. 
SOB I hate racist MOFOS!!! 

Cheers


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I would also like to say I just recieved confirmation from mama. That she does NOT ship to Canada.
> SOB I hate racist MOFOS!!!
> 
> Cheers


We don't like your kind with your maple syrup and your axes. There is more style than just plaid (although I wear a lot myself) and why do you guys have to be so much better at hockey than us. OOOOOOO and you guys just won the NBA Championships. You guys have way cleaner emissions than us, the better half of Niagra Falls, William Shatner, Keanu Reeves, and half of Michael J Fox and Jim Carrey.
Blame Canada!!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> We don't like your kind with your maple syrup and your axes. There is more style than just plaid (although I wear a lot myself) and why do you guys have to be so much better at hockey than us. OOOOOOO and you guys just won the NBA Championships. You guys have way cleaner emissions than us, he better half of Niagra Falls, William Shatner, Keanu Reeves, and half of Michael J Fox and Jim Carrey.
> Blame Canada!!!!


There is no place in 2019 for your blatant hate, stereotypes , and naming of shitty actors. Well Carrey was good on In living color. But still the hate must stop. 
I also just want to say for the record I own no plaid and Toronto is not part of Canada. Oh and fuck Drake lol

Cheers


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

around here plaid is proper formal dinner attire!bahaha
i laugh cause its true


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> We don't like your kind with your maple syrup and your axes. There is more style than just plaid (although I wear a lot myself) and why do you guys have to be so much better at hockey than us. OOOOOOO and you guys just won the NBA Championships. You guys have way cleaner emissions than us, the better half of Niagra Falls, William Shatner, Keanu Reeves, and half of Michael J Fox and Jim Carrey.
> Blame Canada!!!!


you forgot our igloos!!lol


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> you forgot our igloos!!lol


I thought that was only Alaska, ehhhhhh


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)

many misinformed americans believe we canadians reside in igloos,trump voters i assume...lol


----------



## cindysid (Jul 16, 2019)

Canada be warned. Illegal immigrant clones may soon be headed your way!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Canada be warned. Illegal immigrant clones may soon be headed your way!


So awesomely well put


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 16, 2019)

Took the liberty to create a thread to post any of your mamafunk clone/flower shots. I figured it would keep this thread from being overrun and allows more people to post their experiences on Strainly. Feel free to join me. I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 17, 2019)

Clones arrived today and they are look awesome. Has been an all around great experience. 

.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> There is no place in 2019 for your blatant hate, stereotypes , and naming of shitty actors. Well Carrey was good on In living color. But still the hate must stop.
> I also just want to say for the record I own no plaid and Toronto is not part of Canada. Oh and fuck Drake lol
> 
> Cheers


You had me at "fuck Drake"

Such a shitty ass rapper.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2019)

Shoreline gear great deal at strainly, buy one get one till end of month. Was chattin with diff clone and bean guys this morning there, asking some genetic questions. Learned bout it. After growing Candyman, can most def recommend his gear, jmho.


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So someone ask a question here and when the opinion doesnt fit the narrative of yourself than automatically it becomes "fear mongering" . Can i ask how many clones you've gotten from strainly? Heres my list
> purple punch first one = FAKE paid 200 dollars
> slurricane = had russet mites threw in trash ( got it on a trade
> troppicanna cookies animal cookies ( got snagged in the mail because the dude didnt package right and the mail workers could smell it , the dude put my phone number on the shipment so the mail people called me and i hung up, They flagged my safe address and than called my safe address land owner for investigation. she called me becaue she happened to be my sister in law that was renting the house. SO YEAH it was a complete shit show.
> ...


So you say you know and have worked with Heisen before, and then in another thread you make a comment seeming like you might be his wife. How connected are you two??


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 23, 2019)

i will say againDO NOT BY FROM REDRUM GENETICS!!!!!

the guy will screw you!!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 24, 2019)

i have been dealing with this ohanababy for 2 months now,first he said his paypal account was frozen,then he said he went to jail,now the 3rd attempt,ive asked for his paypal info like 3 times in the last couple days,he manages to change the subject and not answer me...im feeling like hes playing a game or something....ill keep you guys posted on this....


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 24, 2019)

"From Dankest Africa" Got some sick pure landrace crosses. Hes from Africa and it took month and half to get to the USA, but the prices and freebie are well worth the wait!
Like 80 some seeds for 20$ 

Easy to work with and helped answer alot of question!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 28, 2019)

so i believe ohanababy is a guy of his word....i would now recommend him

but redrum genetics is a liar and a thief!and when i messaged him to tell him i was going to post my experience with him on here he contacted admin to say i threatened him!what a douchebag!!so he rips me off for about $500,then tries to get me banned from strainly...what the hell is wrong people!so im on a mission now,to black ball this slimey mofo!so i recommend you do not deal with this piece of shit,you are warned

and on top of that someone ripped off my tropicanna cookies clone,my og chem clone and my lemon tree clone right off my deck the other day...some weeks are good,some are bad,,,lol


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 28, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> so i believe ohanababy is a guy of his word....i would now recommend him
> 
> but redrum genetics is a liar and a thief!and when i messaged him to tell him i was going to post my experience with him on here he contacted admin to say i threatened him!what a douchebag!!so he rips me off for about $500,then tries to get me banned from strainly...what the hell is wrong people!so im on a mission now,to black ball this slimey mofo!so i recommend you do not deal with this piece of shit,you are warned
> 
> and on top of that someone ripped off my tropicanna cookies clone,my og chem clone and my lemon tree clone right off my deck the other day...some weeks are good,some are bad,,,lol



Damn.....


----------



## althor (Jul 28, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> so i believe ohanababy is a guy of his word....i would now recommend him
> 
> but redrum genetics is a liar and a thief!and when i messaged him to tell him i was going to post my experience with him on here he contacted admin to say i threatened him!what a douchebag!!so he rips me off for about $500,then tries to get me banned from strainly...what the hell is wrong people!so im on a mission now,to black ball this slimey mofo!so i recommend you do not deal with this piece of shit,you are warned
> 
> and on top of that someone ripped off my tropicanna cookies clone,my og chem clone and my lemon tree clone right off my deck the other day...some weeks are good,some are bad,,,lol


Wow that sucks. Just a little advice. First time I placed an order with someone it would be for 1. If things went well, then I would bump up my order but no chance I am sending 500 bucks to JoeBlow who may or may not be who he says he is.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 28, 2019)

live and learn!lol


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2019)

Just a warning to anybody that is planning on buying any clones from Deeply Rooted I would think twice about it...better yet I would not buy or trade anything with him. He sold me a clone with pm on it and I heard of several other people getting pm from his cuts. So buyers beware It really screwed me over. I’m still fighting it but I got some good advice from a friend that should take care of it but at a heavy cost. I’m going to loose all my mother plants




. I’m so upset you don’t even understand
That Powdery mildew that he has is super potent and it spreads like wildfire and so hard to get rid of and from what I understand he new he had it and still sold his cuts with it being on them




























. That’s so fucked up @DeeplyRooted


I’ve never called anybody out before or Complained but I just think people should know so they don’t have to go through what I’m going through


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> Just a warning to anybody that is planning on buying any clones from Deeply Rooted I would think twice about it...better yet I would not buy or trade anything with him. He sold me a clone with pm on it and I heard of several other people getting pm from his cuts. So buyers beware It really screwed me over. I’m still fighting it but I got some good advice from a friend that should take care of it but at a heavy cost. I’m going to loose all my mother plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats messed up man. Hoping you can bounce back sooner than later. I feel ya on losing mommas. I lost some that I had for almost 5 yrs due to a cut from a "great grower" that gave me russets -knowing he had em. Had to go nuclear on my room and toss prized mommas. This was over 5 yrs ago and Im still salty lol


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 29, 2019)

this is such a great thread!expose the assholes,promote the good guys!!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 29, 2019)

my new clone bucket!it was really easy to make and cost about $55 all in and i still have 38 net pots and collars so i just need a pump and bucket to make another,,gonna put in some clones tomorrow.i need to make some sort of `transparent lid


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> Just a warning to anybody that is planning on buying any clones from Deeply Rooted I would think twice about it...better yet I would not buy or trade anything with him. He sold me a clone with pm on it and I heard of several other people getting pm from his cuts. So buyers beware It really screwed me over. I’m still fighting it but I got some good advice from a friend that should take care of it but at a heavy cost. I’m going to loose all my mother plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hate it for you, amigo. It's bad enough to get infected w/ no outside assistance, but thrice worse when you paid for it. If you need beans to get going again, I have plenty besides BBBs and they're on me.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> Just a warning to anybody that is planning on buying any clones from Deeply Rooted I would think twice about it...better yet I would not buy or trade anything with him. He sold me a clone with pm on it and I heard of several other people getting pm from his cuts. So buyers beware It really screwed me over. I’m still fighting it but I got some good advice from a friend that should take care of it but at a heavy cost. I’m going to loose all my mother plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about your experience,make sure you tell of your experience on his strainly page!


----------



## buddahbottlez (Jul 29, 2019)

[That really sucks mate, sorry to hear that. I have clones from deeply rooted but no pm. He did however, sell me 3 Shitty clones of “gorilla piss” that didn’t make it. His gsc and grape dosi is good so far and almost finished flowering but I won’t be running them again. What strains did you buy?


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2019)

buddahbottlez said:


> [That really sucks mate, sorry to hear that. I have clones from deeply rooted but no pm. He did however, sell me 3 Shitty clones of “gorilla piss” that didn’t make it. His gsc and grape dosi is good so far and almost finished flowering but I won’t be running them again. What strains did you buy?


I got his Flintstones and Tropicana cookies which is one that I got the pm from 
The Flintstones was fine


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> I got his Flintstones and Tropicana cookies which is one that I got the pm from
> The Flintstones was fine


how much was the tropicanna cookies?id be asking for my money back


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 29, 2019)

ahem,i mean demand my money back


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I really hate it for you, amigo. It's bad enough to get infected w/ no outside assistance, but thrice worse when you paid for it. If you need beans to get going again, I have plenty besides BBBs and they're on me.


Thank you .. I really appreciate it. I’ve got your Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies in flower now with no signs of pm but I have been treating it with green cure. Hopefully she won’t get it.. fingers crossed


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> ahem,i mean demand my money back


I hear you. I’m just done with it. I’ll never get clones from him again. If I remember right I traded him a pack of Jelly Pie for that cut ,, smh


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> I hear you. I’m just done with it. I’ll never get clones from him again. If I remember right I traded him a pack of Jelly Pie for that cut ,, smh


i almost bought from him a while back...


----------



## smokadepep (Jul 29, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> this is such a great thread!expose the assholes,promote the good guys!!


Th


main cola said:


> Just a warning to anybody that is planning on buying any clones from Deeply Rooted I would think twice about it...better yet I would not buy or trade anything with him. He sold me a clone with pm on it and I heard of several other people getting pm from his cuts. So buyers beware It really screwed me over. I’m still fighting it but I got some good advice from a friend that should take care of it but at a heavy cost. I’m going to loose all my mother plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to re-establish some genetics, go with Mamafunk. Great customer service, awesome strains and prices are solid.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 29, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thats messed up man. Hoping you can bounce back sooner than later. I feel ya on losing mommas. I lost some that I had for almost 5 yrs due to a cut from a "great grower" that gave me russets -knowing he had em. Had to go nuclear on my room and toss prized mommas. This was over 5 yrs ago and Im still salty lol


Russets ain’t no joke, lost an entire outdoor crop to them. Lesson learned, buy a scope and nuke em with sulfur in veg


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 29, 2019)

Powdery Mildew? 
I hear great things from people about Regalia and Grandevo.
I would definitely go that route before tossing moms.


----------



## main cola (Jul 30, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> Powdery Mildew?
> I hear great things from people about Regalia and Grandevo.
> I would definitely go that route before tossing moms.


Have you personally used those products successfully? This strain is really hard to stop but I’m willing to try anything to save my girls so any info is much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 30, 2019)

I always had the best luck with peroxide and water for dealing with pm. One cup of peroxide to a gallon of water and spray thoroughly. By the next day any place with pm will show a visible spot where the peroxide "burned" the pm out. Just something else to try before giving up.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 30, 2019)

@main cola 
Green cure is fantastic foliar for getting rid of PM already present, but if you are working with moms and doing whatever you can to salvage them, you may look into a systemic approach. Considering they are vegging moms and you could reach the "half life" long before you could in a flowering plant I'd give one a shot.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 30, 2019)

i would clone the moms,and toss the moms...so much easier to deal with pm on small plants


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 30, 2019)

main cola said:


> Have you personally used those products successfully? This strain is really hard to stop but I’m willing to try anything to save my girls so any info is much appreciated
> Thanks


I haven't because I don't have pm, but I know many real growers who have... not small time guys.. Definitely go with regalia before you use poisons.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 30, 2019)

Actinovate works great for pm and it’s cheap and organic


----------



## main cola (Jul 30, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I haven't because I don't have pm, but I know many real growers who have... not small time guys.. Definitely go with regalia before you use poisons.


I’ve been using Green cure and it works for about a week then the pm comes back 

I’ve already tore down the whole grow operation and disinfected twice and I’m still getting the pm
I have a friend that suggested using Eagle 20 and spray the room with bleach and try to raise the temps to 120 with a space heater and then the spores shouldn’t be able to survive after that. Fingers crossed 


Thanks for the help everyone I really do appreciate it


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 30, 2019)

main cola said:


> I’ve been using Green cure and it works for about a week then the pm comes back
> 
> I’ve already tore down the whole grow operation and disinfected twice and I’m still getting the pm
> I have a friend that suggested using Eagle 20 and spray the room with bleach and try to raise the temps to 120 with a space heater and then the spores shouldn’t be able to survive after that. Fingers crossed
> ...


Organic and other things great for control. Eagle 20 and high temps to eradicate. You need systemic to get rid of it.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 30, 2019)

main cola said:


> I’ve been using Green cure and it works for about a week then the pm comes back
> 
> I’ve already tore down the whole grow operation and disinfected twice and I’m still getting the pm
> I have a friend that suggested using Eagle 20 and spray the room with bleach and try to raise the temps to 120 with a space heater and then the spores shouldn’t be able to survive after that. Fingers crossed
> ...


Including items like your carbon filter??


----------



## main cola (Jul 30, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Including items like your carbon filter??


I replaced the carbon filter


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 30, 2019)

do not use eagle 20.. that stuff is super dangerous


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 30, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> do not use eagle 20.. that stuff is super dangerous


Nothing wrong with it if used as directed and not put on flowering plants u intend to smoke. It's the only thing that's gonna work if he wants to keep his moms


----------



## nc208 (Jul 30, 2019)

What about milk? I've done a lactic acid spray by combining 1 gallon milk to 4 gallons of water. Got this tip from another grower at my work. Tried it on my outdoor plant and worked great. Cleared it right up.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 30, 2019)

Spend 20$ on a 2 oz package of actinovate. Use double recommended dose once and you’ll never see pm again


----------



## kaka420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Nothing wrong with it if used as directed and not put on flowering plants u intend to smoke. It's the only thing that's gonna work if he wants to keep his moms


I disagree, it is incredibly dangerous to even spray. This shit is no joke.
Way better organic methodology what wont leave years worth of residuals in your moms.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 30, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I disagree, it is incredibly dangerous to even spray. This shit is no joke.
> Way better organic methodology what wont leave years worth of residuals in your moms.


In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire... The A-Team.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 30, 2019)

Marrone Bioinnovations has Regalia, Venerate, Grandevo, etc. All biologically active and organic for molds, mildews and mites. On the approved list for Oregon I believe. I'm about to apply for a job there since it is on the other side of town. The (safe) stuff that works typically costs a lot. The harmful stuff that works is cheap, like Eagle 20. 

When clones or plants come here I nuke them. Seriously nuke them. I'll take clones from clones for a while to allow half lives to pass but a strong IPM regimen keeps my place clean. I rotate Flying Skull, Pyganic, Neem/Karanja @50/50, and essential oils. My neighbor said "your garden doesn't smell as good as it did last year," referring to clove, cinnamon, rosemary,etc.

Ironically I just had a friend who normally passes PM to me tell me he thinks I gave him mites and PM. He said they are all over clones out of a domed tray. Even though he is in a new spot he cannot shake pm and hasn't been able to for years. Now it's my fault and I never have PM


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 30, 2019)

All this pm talk has convinced me to pass on clones for now I’ll stick to seeds


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2019)

Ive also heard of the peroxide spray or dip immediately on all clones received not your own. I'd try it, hit em again in a week with a pyrethin immediate kill then a week later with the spinosad a systemic. just an idea, lol I ain't skeered.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> All this pm talk has convinced me to pass on clones for now I’ll stick to seeds for now


That's overdoing it a bit to to each their own. Seeds have their own problems too. Just have a plan for quarantine. Dip and go.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 31, 2019)

eagle 20 is carcinogenic ,stay the hell away


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I disagree, it is incredibly dangerous to even spray. This shit is no joke.
> Way better organic methodology what wont leave years worth of residuals in your moms.


After reading this article I see it’s some potent stuff not to take lightly 

http://www.coloradogreenlab.com/blog/eagle-20-and-myclobutanil-in-the-context-of-cannabis-cultivation-and-consumption#comments


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2019)

I think I might go this route


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2019)

I know everyone is always saying weed is just a plant. In many ways it is. But in many other ways it is not. One of the main ways it is not is the fact that it is a well known " Hyperaccumulator " . Don't know what that is? Google it and read some shit. But the basics is weed likes to take up some very harmful shit and store it in its tissue. 

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I know everyone is always saying weed is just a plant. In many ways it is. But in many other ways it is not. One of the main ways it is not is the fact that it is a well known " Hyperaccumulator " . Don't know what that is? Google it and read some shit. But the basics is weed likes to take up some very harmful shit and store it in its tissue.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4372595


I expect nothing less . Ignorance sure is funny...

Cheers


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 31, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I know everyone is always saying weed is just a plant. In many ways it is. But in many other ways it is not. One of the main ways it is not is the fact that it is a well known " Hyperaccumulator " . Don't know what that is? Google it and read some shit. But the basics is weed likes to take up some very harmful shit and store it in its tissue.
> 
> Cheers


this is why i prefer to grow organically


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I expect nothing less . Ignorance sure is funny...
> 
> Cheers


Guess what happened to all your older relatives that are no longer alive? Yet look how many weed smokers are surviving the "Hyperaccumulator ".

Exactly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2019)

If you grow your weed in a toxic waste dump or ground contaminated by heavy metals then that hyperaccumulating is an issue. Or at least the TV show "House" made an episode about the what ifs, lol.

But honestly I think all the shit they spray our fruits and veggies and hormones/anti bacs given to livestock are a more serious threat to our well being as a community.


----------



## Serverchris (Jul 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Guess what happened to all your older relatives that are no longer alive? Yet look how many weed smokers are surviving the "Hyperaccumulator ".
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> View attachment 4372650


Well cancer rates are at an all time high so...


----------



## mauiwang (Jul 31, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


Got ripped off! Not recommended


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 1, 2019)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4235884/
This journal discussed weed being hyperaccumulators, which is true, but the storage and also specific metals being stored is important. Most of the metals are located and stored in the leaves and shoots. So don't smoke leaves and stems and you'll be good to go. Plus, with the metals location as well as the mechanism the plant uses to uptake said metals, I dont think a bic lighter (like a 4k combustion temp AT BEST) is going to be able to combust those metals...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Well cancer rates are at an all time high so...


And so is the average lifespan. On the surface, that would seem to be contradictory data, but people who live longer have better odds of acquiring any disease you'd like to name, simply by living longer.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 1, 2019)

mauiwang said:


> Got ripped off! Not recommended


Anymore to your experience? We have some good and bad experiences on here and adding more detail will help weed out the bad vendors


----------



## mauiwang (Aug 1, 2019)

Never got my order after paying, here was strainly reply.


We banned Maddy2018 very shortly after they signed up due to suspicious behaviour.
We're sorry to read about your experience.
Try following up with this email address
[email protected]
Best of luck!





The Strainly team


site: strainly.io 
email: [email protected]


----------



## main cola (Aug 1, 2019)

mauiwang said:


> Never got my order after paying, here was strainly reply.
> 
> 
> We banned Maddy2018 very shortly after they signed up due to suspicious behaviour.
> ...


That’s some bullshit right there
That sucks sorry that you got ripped off unfortunately There’s a lot of people out there that do this but there’s also a Lotta good people as well.. you just have to do your research
If you’re buying seeds I would suggest this site https://dcseedexchange.com/ or greenpoint seeds
Good luck


----------



## Serverchris (Aug 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> And so is the average lifespan. On the surface, that would seem to be contradictory data, but people who live longer have better odds of acquiring any disease you'd like to name, simply by living longer.


While living longer would give your more of a chance to get sick I believe all this GMO stuff and pesticides that are sprayed on all our foods is a big reason for the cancer spike. It's just odd our medical expertise is at an all time high but yet cancer rates have still grown.


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 2, 2019)

mauiwang said:


> Never got my order after paying, here was strainly reply.
> 
> 
> We banned Maddy2018 very shortly after they signed up due to suspicious behaviour.


curious what form of payment was used?
no way to reverse a charge?


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2019)

I just want my beef flavored fries back..... damn Mericans... healthy this & healthy that.
Shortest rant ever... over and out.


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 2, 2019)

I just listed gmo and motorbreath #15. We'll see when Strainly lists them.
Also have forum cut cookies, candyland, nic the bruiser, mendo purple that I'll be listing soon.
Got a lot of winners people been growing forever... no pm, no mites.
serious production cultivars.]
dig it.
word up.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 2, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I just listed gmo and motorbreath #15. We'll see when Strainly lists them.
> Also have forum cut cookies, candyland, nic the bruiser, mendo purple that I'll be listing soon.
> Got a lot of winners people been growing forever... no pm, no mites.
> serious production cultivars.]
> ...


Sounds freaking awesome man. Definitely will keep an eye out.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I always had the best luck with peroxide and water for dealing with pm. One cup of peroxide to a gallon of water and spray thoroughly. By the next day any place with pm will show a visible spot where the peroxide "burned" the pm out. Just something else to try before giving up.


Is this okay to use on plants a few weeks into flower?


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 2, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Is this okay to use on plants a few weeks into flower?


Due to its nature, it's gone pretty quickly, I have used it outdoors right up to harvest. They only side effect I have seen is white pistils changing color.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> They only side effect I have seen is white pistils changing color.


Yeah I've seen that with green cure and nuke em as well, which I've used both. Got some PM now, not related to buying clones, and its puting up a good fight, neither of those 2 treatments seeming to effect it. 
I've had PM very briefly a couple times in the past and green cure wiped it out asap. But I got caught between a broken down central air system leading to high humidity in the house plus summertime highs and resulted in what looks just like pm or some sort of fuzz on the leaf but does not wipe off like any PM I've come across and has very slowly popped up more and more in the canopy, despite spraying and dropping humidity and big temp swings. Seems to be fairly under control, not widespread and crop threatening, but is there and slowly popping up on more leafs. I just keep spraying and plucking leaves. One thing I've noticed is it seems to start with "fuzzy" looking leaf tips, as if it was tip burn, but with fuzz instead of yellow, before the grey looking powder even shows up on the leaf


----------



## main cola (Aug 3, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I just listed gmo and motorbreath #15. We'll see when Strainly lists them.
> Also have forum cut cookies, candyland, nic the bruiser, mendo purple that I'll be listing soon.
> Got a lot of winners people been growing forever... no pm, no mites.
> serious production cultivars.]
> ...


What’s your name on Strainly? Same as here?
Thanks


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> What’s your name on Strainly? Same as here?
> Thanks


yeah, they just listed my mb15 listing but rejected my gmo cookies.
Ive asked why.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire... The A-Team.


You just lost any credibility you might have had. 
Eagle 20 is toxic and should not be used on cannabis -- EVER.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You just lost any credibility you might have had.
> Eagle 20 is toxic and should not be used on cannabis -- EVER.


I sure am glad your here to be the credibility expert.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I sure am glad your here to be the credibility expert.


Insulting me doesn't change the fact that you are 100% wrong about Eagle 20. 
It is poison.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Insulting me doesn't change the fact that you are 100% wrong about Eagle 20.
> It is poison.


Sure if you spray it on a flowering plants. I said the first time it's to eradicate PM and save your mom plants. It's not to be used as a treatment process to include in a gardening schedule for people that dont wanna take the time to eradicate it.


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 4, 2019)

Saving your moms with poison isn't saving your moms.
its poisoning them.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> Saving your moms with poison isn't saving your moms.
> its poisoning them.


I suppose losing them is better....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sure if you spray it on a flowering plants. I said the first time it's to eradicate PM and save your mom plants. It's not to be used as a treatment process to include in a gardening schedule for people that dont wanna take the time to eradicate it.


OMG do some research! 
Eagle 20 should never be used on cannabis. 

You aren't very smart.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I suppose losing them is better....


eagle20 is also carcinogenic,

stop arguing,you are completely wrong


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sure if you spray it on a flowering plants. I said the first time it's to eradicate PM and save your mom plants. It's not to be used as a treatment process to include in a gardening schedule for people that dont wanna take the time to eradicate it.


Have you ever tried actinovate?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Have you ever tried actinovate?


No because eagle 20 worked the first time. There is no trying a bunch of shit. Spray the plants in veg and clean everything out. Take new cuts and throw the moms away. Problem solved. This stuff doesnt stay with the plants that long and this subject has been beat to death time and time again.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No because eagle 20 worked the first time. There is no trying a bunch of shit. Spray the plants in veg and clean everything out. Take new cuts and throw the moms away. Problem solved. This stuff doesnt stay with the plants that long and this subject has been beat to death time and time again.


ya cant fix stupid


----------



## WwonKa (Aug 4, 2019)

Just got seeds from 7 East genetics I ordered 2 of each and they sent 3. Pretty straight forward quick service.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 4, 2019)

I alternate between foliar sprays of 30% milk and 1/4 tsp silica to 1 qt water. Works great and you can use it anytime.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 4, 2019)

I also dip all clones in milk when I get them just because. They seem to love it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> ya cant fix stupid


Your ignorant. Eagle 20 is not toxic to humans. They spray this shit on crops and grapes and other shit. You could drink 20 grams a day with no I'll effects. It's only when it is burned it becomes toxic. So let me break this down to you.
You spray your veg moms to prevent the spores from multiplying. You take new cuts off those moms which take roughly 3 weeks and another 10 days to root. Now another 4 week veg with your new cuts and 8 week flower you are WELL past the life of this chemical being in your little clone. 
I seriously dont have time to argue with you bro science. Anyone can look it up and see it's only toxic when burned and this is not what I'm instructing anyone to do. This shit is fine to use on moms you plan to toss just to save your garden. You can do whatever you want with your garden I dont give a shit. For me i dont have a problem.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I alternate between foliar sprays of 30% milk and 1/4 tsp silica to 1 qt water. Works great and you can use it anytime.


Alternate? This sounds like an ongoing problem. Fuck that. No way I would live with a fungus or bug like.some of these guys. I'll eradicate that shit and get on with life.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Your ignorant. Eagle 20 is not toxic to humans. They spray this shit on crops and grapes and other shit. You could drink 20 grams a day with no I'll effects. It's only when it is burned it becomes toxic. So let me break this down to you.
> You spray your veg moms to prevent the spores from multiplying. You take new cuts off those moms which take roughly 3 weeks and another 10 days to root. Now another 4 week veg with your new cuts and 8 week flower you are WELL past the life of this chemical being in your little clone.
> I seriously dont have time to argue with you bro science. Anyone can look it up and see it's only toxic when burned and this is not what I'm instructing anyone to do. This shit is fine to use on moms you plan to toss just to save your garden. You can do whatever you want with your garden I dont give a shit. For me i dont have a problem.


i only owned a hdroponics shop for over 10 years,but what would i know


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Alternate? This sounds like an ongoing problem. Fuck that. No way I would live with a fungus or bug like.some of these guys. I'll eradicate that shit and get on with life.


i think she is talking prevention


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> _*Your*_ ignorant.


LOL


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

I use SM-90 foliar once a week on my mother plants as a preventative for PM as well as most bugs. I also water with it every other watering to keep my roots nice and clean. Great stuff


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i only owned a hdroponics shop for over 10 years,but what would i know


Yeah because we all know how smart them guys are haha. The real story here is the fact I was crucified earlier in this thread and as it turns out people are battling all kinds of issues using strainly.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah because we all know how smart them guys are haha. The real story here is the fact I was crucified earlier in this thread and as it turns out people are battling all kinds of issues using strainly.


Seems like a lot of these people are battling PM from prior to strainly. In all honesty,I wanted to know your relationship to some of the critics of clone sellers and those that may have some what of a bias due to a business incentive. Fair enough question.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Seems like a lot of these people are battling PM from prior to strainly. In all honesty,I wanted to know your relationship to some of the critics of clone sellers and those that may have some what of a bias due to a business incentive. Fair enough question.


I have no relationship with any critics.


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> No because eagle 20 worked the first time. There is no trying a bunch of shit. Spray the plants in veg and clean everything out. Take new cuts and throw the moms away. Problem solved. This stuff doesnt stay with the plants that long and this subject has been beat to death time and time again.


Actinovate worked the first time for me. After one spray I never saw pm again until years later when I took another dirty clone in. Both treatments cost a total of 20$


----------



## cindysid (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Alternate? This sounds like an ongoing problem. Fuck that. No way I would live with a fungus or bug like.some of these guys. I'll eradicate that shit and get on with life.


It takes a few days, but works for me, and it's safe. Nothing is instant


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

if I remember correct the label on eagle 20 describes all its uses for golf courses lol


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I have no relationship with any critics.


I only say so because I saw you post this on his Heisen's thread

"How do you know I'm not heisens wife dummy? Also how do you k now I'm not the one that banned you? Does The Governor riing any bells?"


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I only say so because I saw you post this on his Heisen's thread
> 
> "How do you know I'm not heisens wife dummy? Also how do you k now I'm not the one that banned you? Does The Governor riing any bells?"


It's my job to stay informed.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> It's my job to stay informed.


ooooo....man of mystery..LOL


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> It's my job to stay informed.


I don't know who you "work" for to be "informed" but you still are beating around the bush as to whether you are connected to say seed vendors who might not be too keen on people selling clones. So all I am doing is investigating your bias. You seem to be dancing around it trying to act like people are chastising you. People keep connecting you to Heisen and you keep denying it, but the quote above from you say else wise. 

I'll take your words with a grain of salt if that.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I don't know who you "work" for to be "informed" but you still are beating around the bush as to whether you are connected to say seed vendors who might not be too keen on people selling clones. So all I am doing is investigating your bias. You seem to be dancing around it trying to act like people are chastising you. People keep connecting you to Heisen and you keep denying it, but the quote above from you say else wise.
> 
> I'll take your words with a grain of salt if that.


I dont care what you take, as I dont answer to you and you surely dont sign my paycheck. Have a great day


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I dont care what you take, as I dont answer to you and you surely dont sign my paycheck. Have a great day


You can keep diverting and playing emotionally unstable all you want. You came on this thread talking all about your negative experiences on strainly, which sounded a little far fetched, extreme and pretty unrealistic for any reasonably intelligent person who would be more so cautious after the first time. Seems like you are using fear mongering to manipulate people for your own personal gain and people like that disgust me so I have no problem bringing it to light. 

You can avoid "answering" my simple question. It just proves my point more so.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> You can keep diverting and playing emotionally unstable all you want. You came on this thread talking all about your negative experiences on strainly, which sounded a little far fetched, extreme and pretty unrealistic for any reasonably intelligent person who would be more so cautious after the first time. Seems like you are using fear mongering to manipulate people for your own personal gain and people like that disgust me so I have no problem bringing it to light.
> 
> You can avoid "answering" my simple question. It just proves my point more so.


Why are you not putting into the question the other people that had issues with strainly? Maybe you sell clones on strainly. Pretty plausible at this point.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Why are you not putting into the question the other people that had issues with strainly? Maybe you sell clones on strainly. Pretty plausible at this point.


because although I have had some good experiences, not everyone is going to. But they are calling out individuals and not the market. They also do not seem to work for someone who would be bias to clone sales. They also tell much more realistic and believable experiences as opposed to your over the top big number dropping ones. 

As far as me selling clones on Strainly, I don't and I don't have any connection to anyone who does so there is no bias there. I have had some pretty awesome experiences and grabbed gear for solid prices that would have cost me 5x at least just to find the same thing from seed. I think it is an awesome outlet for a lot of people not in those circles. So I give honest feedback to give credit where credit is due. You can check my user name on there. It is the same on here. You will see how empty my profile is


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> because although I have had some good experiences, not everyone is going to. But they are calling out individuals and not the market. They also do not seem to work for someone who would be bias to clone sales. They also tell much more realistic and believable experiences as opposed to your over the top big number dropping ones.
> 
> As far as me selling clones on Strainly, I don't and I don't have any connection to anyone who does so there is no bias there. I have had some pretty awesome experiences and grabbed gear for solid prices that would have cost me 5x at least just to find the same thing from seed. I think it is an awesome outlet for a lot of people not in those circles. So I give honest feedback to give credit where credit is due. You can check my user name on there. It is the same on here. You will see how empty my profile is


So you figured out a way to advertise mama funk without paying to be a vendor. Its more than obvious who you are. Congrats on your venture. I was wondering why someone would get so bent out of shape about someone else sharing there experience unless they had a hand in the business. And here you was accusing me of it. Give me a break.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So you figured out a way to advertise mama funk without paying to be a vendor. Its more than obvious who you are. Congrats on your venture. I was wondering why someone would get so bent out of shape about someone else sharing there experience unless they had a hand in the business. And here you was accusing me of it. Give me a break.


I follow them sure, but I would not say I advertise. Like I said, I post my honest experiences. They have been awesome in regards to that. Awesome people in general to deal with. Actually out to help the community. I just had to look at their webpage to see that. I am not the only one posting this about them. I have no "hand" in the business. I have no connection to them whatsoever other than as a customer. 

Good job though trying to divert again


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So you figured out a way to advertise mama funk without paying to be a vendor.


Why not just make a thread for free advertising? 

You know... something like "*Heisenbeans*" or "*Greenpoint seeds*".


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I follow them sure, but I would not say I advertise. Like I said, I post my honest experiences. They have been awesome in regards to that. Awesome people in general to deal with. Actually out to help the community. I just had to look at their webpage to see that. I am not the only one posting this about them. I have no "hand" in the business. I have no connection to them whatsoever other than as a customer.
> 
> Good job though trying to divert again


I have no reason to make up a random story about experiences. I'm not gonna tell lies for the fuk of it. That is not who I am and NOT what I do. Everything I said was the truth. People have been burned buying clones from strainly and I said it already Those few random people buying there clones does not effect me whatsoever in any way shape or form.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not just make a thread for free advertising?
> 
> You know... something like "*Heisenbeans*" or "*Greenpoint seeds*".


Wow you really should learn to stay on topic. Heisen living all up in your head rent free for months. Obsessed over that guy haha.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I have no reason to make up a random story about experiences. I'm not gonna tell lies for the fuk of it. That is not who I am and NOT what I do. Everything I said was the truth. People have been burned buying clones from strainly and I said it already Those few random people buying there clones does not effect me whatsoever in any way shape or form.


Sure you do, especially if you are connected with seed vendors who will be affected by the market. They will no longer be the only go to. You will now have to divide up the market. Simple motive


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wow you really should learn to stay on topic. Heisen living all up in your head rent free for months. Obsessed over that guy haha.


Yep, I have nothing better to do than obsess about unprofessional people. 
LOL 

If your RIU wanna-be site was so awesome, you wouldn't be trolling here.  

#SAD


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Sure you do, especially if you are connected with seed vendors who will be affected by the market. They will no longer be the only go to. You will now have to divide up the market. Simple motive


Do you really think people want live rooted clones mailed to there doorsteps? How about out of the country customers? Seeds are fun and alot of people will always want to grow them. I mean there are several people on this thread that have used strainly or know about them including chunky and he still crys over auction prices and still buys seeds. Your argument is mute. Everyone prefers what they prefer. Alot of guys are wanting to find the next thing. Alot of growers dont even clone or run cuts. Your argument truly is off if you really think I give a shit who uses strainly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Do you really think people want live rooted clones mailed to there doorsteps? How about out of the country customers? Seeds are fun and alot of people will always want to grow them. I mean there are several people on this thread that have used strainly or know about them including chunky and he still crys over auction prices and still buys seeds. Your argument is mute. Everyone prefers what they prefer. Alot of guys are wanting to find the next thing. Alot of growers dont even clone or run cuts. Your argument truly is off if you really think I give a shit who uses strainly.


LOL
I've bought plenty of seeds -- but not from Heisenbeans or Greenpoint. 

In fact, I've never bought a pack of heisenbeans but I've tossed a few in the trash. No complaints about the price. They were free, which is exactly what they were worth. 

And I deleted my greenpoint account in April. 

Put the crack pipe down...


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Do you really think people want live rooted clones mailed to there doorsteps? How about out of the country customers? Seeds are fun and alot of people will always want to grow them. I mean there are several people on this thread that have used strainly or know about them including chunky and he still crys over auction prices and still buys seeds. Your argument is mute. Everyone prefers what they prefer. Alot of guys are wanting to find the next thing. Alot of growers dont even clone or run cuts. Your argument truly is off if you really think I give a shit who uses strainly.


You have made it pretty clear that you "give a shit". You are very readable. Yes, people will still buy seeds, but the market is going to be hurt. It is simple economics. All of a sudden you have a substitute and a better substitute at that for most people. There will be plenty of people jumping off the seed bandwagon to grab established cuts. And yes, people will want live rooted clones at their doorsteps. I for one am one of them. So the argument is solid.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I've bought plenty of seeds -- but not from Heisenbeans or Greenpoint.
> 
> In fact, I've never bought a pack of heisenbeans but I've tossed a few in the trash. No complaints about the price. They were free, which is exactly what they were worth.
> ...


That why you always slumming in the greenpoint thread complaining about the website. You lie so much to stretch your narrative you cant even remember what your lying about.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That why you always slumming in the greenpoint thread complaining about the website. You lie so much to stretch your narrative you cant even remember what your lying about.


Ask GU you imbecile. 
I deleted my account in April -- he even sent a PM about it. 

Why do you assume I'm buying anything when I check the greenpoint site for bugs? 
I reported a few of them years ago and it makes me laugh. 

Just like you.

Have you looked at the heisenbeans web site lately??? 
LOL


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 4, 2019)

Run a new thread with a poll and ask the question and I'm sure you will be surprised. People enjoy popping seeds. A lot of people dont want the risk of bringing live plants into there grows. Alot of people will run a cut and get bored with it to move on to something new. You like clones and that's great but your not everyone.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 5, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Run a new thread with a poll and ask the question and I'm sure you will be surprised. People enjoy popping seeds. A lot of people dont want the risk of bringing live plants into there grows. Alot of people will run a cut and get bored with it to move on to something new. You like clones and that's great but your not everyone.


Yeah, its just common business. You can say run this and run that, but it is seriously that simple and logical. I picked up 7 solid cuts for less than you guys sell a 10 pack of seeds for in which I would have to weed out the males first and then go searching for something good and hope there is. If you order from reputable dealers, quarantine for a week or two from the ones you are not 100% about then you shouldn't have any issues as far as PM or bugs. 

I sure am not everyone but I can tell you just from understanding markets that a large part will divert. They may still buy seeds, but not as many and you will lose business.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ask GU you imbecile.
> I deleted my account in April -- he even sent a PM about it.
> 
> Why do you assume I'm buying anything when I check the greenpoint site for bugs?
> ...


Website looks great on my end. I for surely would not waste anyone's time mentioning your name even in the slightest of conversation. Let me ask my asshole what it thinks about chunky, wait sorry it was just a fart.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 5, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Yeah, its just common business. You can say run this and run that, but it is seriously that simple and logical. I picked up 7 solid cuts for less than you guys sell a 10 pack of seeds for in which I would have to weed out the males first and then go searching for something good and hope there is. If you order from reputable dealers, quarantine for a week or two from the ones you are not 100% about then you shouldn't have any issues as far as PM or bugs.
> 
> I sure am not everyone but I can tell you just from understanding markets that a large part will divert. They may still buy seeds, but not as many and you will lose business.


Your wrong, even some of the most notable growers in the business like jungle boys, and a few others are still running seeds. Not everyone wants yesterday's hype clones. You dont even know how them clones you got was selected and how many they were selected from. They could have came from 1 pack of seeds lol. I promise you strainly wont even put a slight dent in the business.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 5, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Your wrong, even some of the most notable growers in the business like jungle boys, and a few others are still running seeds. Not everyone wants yesterday's hype clones. You dont even know how them clones you got was selected and how many they were selected from. They could have came from 1 pack of seeds lol. I promise you strainly wont even put a slight dent in the business.


I was just establishing your bias. Its clear you have some connection with Heisen and seed vending and that right there puts you in competition with the clone market. Thats it. You can argue how much you don't care but you do. It is business


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 5, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I was just establishing your bias. Its clear you have some connection with Heisen and seed vending and that right there puts you in competition with the clone market. Thats it. You can argue how much you don't care but you do. It is business


Your quite a ways off.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 5, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Your quite a ways off.


with what to be exact??


----------



## SMT69 (Aug 5, 2019)

you all just feeding the heisenbean troll....really getting old


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 5, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> with what to be exact??


Not feeding just discrediting.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So you figured out a way to advertise mama funk without paying to be a vendor. Its more than obvious who you are. Congrats on your venture. I was wondering why someone would get so bent out of shape about someone else sharing there experience unless they had a hand in the business. And here you was accusing me of it. Give me a break.


you are wacked bro!!!its quite apparent that mama funk needs no advertising!they have good business practice in a business of mostly shady people!i have never bought from them,but i do support them because of countless stellar reviews

if you are just going to talk shit then go away troll,all you do is argue.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 5, 2019)

Your argument truly is off if you really think I give a shit who uses strainly.

then why post here?this is a thread about experiences of strainly,you contribute nothing,just piss people off,,,hmmmm,isnt that the definition of troll?


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 5, 2019)

im just going to ignore,life is way too short to put up with jackasses


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2019)

Knocking people for buying yesterday clones & in the same stank breath selling yesterday's clone chucks.....

Crazy as fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Knocking people for buying yesterday clones & in the same stank breath selling yesterday's clone chucks.....
> 
> Crazy as fuuuuuuuuuuck


Crazy or hypocritical? 

Either way it's shady...


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 5, 2019)

not really related to strainly,but heres a lil vid of my garden


----------



## cindysid (Aug 5, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> not really related to strainly,but heres a lil vid of my garden


What a gorgeous garden! I'm so jealous! Wish I could do that here!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Knocking people for buying yesterday clones & in the same stank breath selling yesterday's clone chucks.....
> 
> Crazy as fuuuuuuuuuuck


This is where you are wrong and how easily words can be twisted. I never knocked anyone. I just said some people would rather hunt out genetics than buy clones. I also never discouraged anyone from buying clones ot taking clones. I just there seems to be alot of issues buying them from certain people on Strainly. Dont make shit up to try and spin what I'm saying into something else.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 5, 2019)

its pretty private where i am,i love it,plus im a 7 iron from lake simcoe!


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 5, 2019)

cindysid said:


> What a gorgeous garden! I'm so jealous! Wish I could do that here!


well if trump gets re elected come on up to canada!!!!lol


----------



## cindysid (Aug 5, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> well if trump gets re elected come on up to canada!!!!lol


I may very well! Glad I have friends there!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Website looks great on my end.


Will you pay $20 for each legitimate bug? (cash only, no seeds)

We can let someone neutral judge whether or not the bugs are legit. @genuity? 

They don't have to be high priority; I saw a few usability bugs right out of the gate when I looked a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Will you pay $20 for each legitimate bug? (cash only, no seeds)
> 
> We can let someone neutral judge whether or not the bugs are legit. @genuity?
> 
> They don't have to be high priority; I saw a few usability bugs right out of the gate when I looked a couple of weeks ago...


You the same guy that's always talking bout bugs on greenpoint site right?? Holy fuck man. You really need a new hobby. Maybe you should actually grow some plants, or did you throw all of em out? If I sat in threads and followed people around whose genetics I'd SWORN never to grow. I feel hopeful a close friend or family member would direct me to the nearest head examination station. Go outside. It might do you some good.


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 6, 2019)

re: pm...... pump enough quality organic through your plants and you wont be seeing pm.
high brix all day ... nectar of the gods is the titties for mother health.

seeds vs clones... both are rad and every elite clone started as a seed. devoting time and space to do proper seed hunts isn't for everyone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> You the same guy that's always talking bout bugs on greenpoint site right?? Holy fuck man. You really need a new hobby. Maybe you should actually grow some plants, or did you throw all of em out? If I sat in threads and followed people around whose genetics I'd SWORN never to grow. I feel hopeful a close friend or family member would direct me to the nearest head examination station. Go outside. It might do you some good.


Now I've never grown any plants?
LOL

You should pay closer attention, junior.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 6, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> re: pm...... pump enough quality organic through your plants and you wont be seeing pm.
> high brix all day ... nectar of the gods is the titties for mother health.
> 
> seeds vs clones... both are rad and every elite clone started as a seed. devoting time and space to do proper seed hunts isn't for everyone.


very well said!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 6, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> very well said!


This is a lost cause . coming from a dude that bashes another country for wanting to enforce immigration reform , inviting someone into his country that already has the toughest immigration laws in the world. Cant make this shit up. Oh and giving his opinion on Strainly but doesn't even use it. I can assure you if you get some of Colorados finest bugs or Powdery Mildew in your back yard flower garden you wont be putting up videos anymore. You'll be moving to a new house.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now I've never grown any plants?
> LOL
> 
> You should pay closer attention, junior.


Did not say you NEVER have. Son. Just saying maybe your time would be better spent and more rewarding in the garden.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Did not say you NEVER have. Son. Just saying maybe your time would be better spent and more rewarding in the garden.


Thanks for your unsolicited advice. 

junior

Just curious... how many decades have you worked in the software business?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 6, 2019)

Laugh out loud (not really). Seems threads these days turn into a shitfest at a moments notice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Laugh out loud (not really). Seems threads these days turn into a shitfest at a moments notice.


And exactly what did you contribute with your post? 

#shitpost 
#hypocrite


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And exactly what did you contribute with your post?
> 
> #shitpost
> #hypocrite


Chunky,everytime I mention "shit" I am not referring to you specifically. This isn't the first time. Do you even smoke the weed you grow? Rhetorical.

I was here trying to glean info on strainly.Which when it first came to RIU advertising, sketched me thee fuck out. Seems things are better now.I'm still sketched about it though.
Take your shit back to the GPS thread or eat a snickers. We get it you despise Heisen and Gu.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Chunky,everytime I mention "shit" I am not referring to you specifically. This isn't the first time. Do you even smoke the weed you grow? Rhetorical.
> 
> I was here trying to glean info on strainly.Which when it first came to RIU advertising, sketched me thee fuck out. Seems things are better now.I'm still sketched about it though.
> Take your shit back to the GPS thread or eat a snickers. We get it you despise Heisen and Gu.


LOL
Thanks for your unsolicited advice. 

You aren't very smart... 
-- edit --
I don't hate anyone, but I do feel sorry for some people. 

But not you. 

You are an idiot by choice. 

That's different...


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 6, 2019)

2 weeks today... Look ok? New at this


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> 2 weeks today... Look ok? New at this


Looks like its getting too much water. What are you growing it in? Soil or coco? 

I'd say let it dry out real good before you water it again. Cheers and hope it comes along nicely for you.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks like its getting too much water. What are you growing it in? Soil or coco?
> 
> I'd say let it dry out real good before you water it again. Cheers and hope it comes along nicely for you.




Its in soil. Magic dirt with blood meal. I don't know much about watering tbh


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 6, 2019)

Cognitive reading nor reading comprehension isn't your forte' eh? Hate wasn't in my post. But yea...

Woe is me,the Chunkster doesn't feel sorry for me.Thanks. All those years..eh, decades of staring at the screen "coding" has given you tunnel vision and a shitty disposition.
I urge you to grow some dank and smoke it,for once.....OR, just keep windmilling on everyone. It's somewhat entertaining.

Watch how easy it is to dispose of you. I won't ignore you. As stated previously you are somewhat entertaining while scratching people's eyes out. Keep it up.

Edited for posterity.


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Chunky,everytime I mention "shit" I am not referring to you specifically. This isn't the first time. Do you even smoke the weed you grow? Rhetorical.
> 
> I was here trying to glean info on strainly.Which when it first came to RIU advertising, sketched me thee fuck out. Seems things are better now.I'm still sketched about it though.
> Take your shit back to the GPS thread or eat a snickers. We get it you despise Heisen and Gu.



Hey dude.

What plant is that in your profile pic?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 6, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Hey dude.
> 
> What plant is that in your profile pic?


Bagseed. 
* My apologies, I'm not being curt. I really have no idea. Had the beans saved in an old Phillies blunt tube.Dank from back when Phillies were popular. Came from mexibrick or "schwag".


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Its in soil. Magic dirt with blood meal. I don't know much about watering tbh


Alrighty then, Id just suggest letting the soil dry up a bit, until the cup is much lighter than it is now. If the soil dries too much the plant will wilt but thats ok. As soon as you water it will perk back up. With soil you want it a little drier than wet. Not bone dry. It will take a little getting used to when to water but you'll get the hang of it soon enough.

Once the plant starts taking off in growth it'll be easier to know when to water. Cheers and good luck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Cognitive reading nor reading comprehension isn't your forte' eh? Hate wasn't in my post. But yea...
> 
> Woe is me,the Chunkster doesn't feel sorry for me.Thanks. All those years..eh, decades of staring at the screen "coding" has given you tunnel vision and a shitty disposition.
> I urge you to grow some dank and smoke it,for once.....OR, just keep windmilling on everyone. It's somewhat entertaining.
> ...


Again, thanks for your unsolicited advice. 
You really aren't very smart, but I can keep waving shiny objects until you're satisfied...


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Alrighty then, Id just suggest letting the soil dry up a bit, until the cup is much lighter than it is now. If the soil dries too much the plant will wilt but thats ok. As soon as you water it will perk back up. With soil you want it a little drier than wet. Not bone dry. It will take a little getting used to when to water but you'll get the hang of it soon enough.
> 
> Once the plant starts taking off in growth it'll be easier to know when to water. Cheers and good luck





Ty kind sir. Just going to relax on the watering til I see first sign of wilt


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Cognitive reading nor reading comprehension isn't your forte' eh? Hate wasn't in my post. But yea...
> 
> Woe is me,the Chunkster doesn't feel sorry for me.Thanks. All those years..eh, decades of staring at the screen "coding" has given you tunnel vision and a shitty disposition.
> I urge you to grow some dank and smoke it,for once.....OR, just keep windmilling on everyone. It's somewhat entertaining.
> ...


I never really felt sorry for him till I went back and looked at all his post. Now I do. The dude grows house flowers and talks about em in the third sense. Posted a pic of amphetamine posite UA on the forum. Yeah he has deeper issues I'm not qualified to diagnose.
And his plant pics and growing abilities. I wont even comment on that. Best to let this dog lie where it lays


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I never really felt sorry for him till I went back and looked at all his post. Now I do. The dude grows house flowers and talks about em in the third sense. Posted a pic of amphetamine posite UA on the forum. Yeah he has deeper issues I'm not qualified to diagnose.


LOL
"House Flowers"?
That was jibber jabber. 
Have you been drinking again? 

Right now I'm growing gorilla wreck by cannaventure and C99 by @Opie1971. 
Would you like to see some pics?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yeah he has deeper issues I'm not qualified to diagnose.
> And his plant pics and growing abilities. I wont even comment on that. Best to let this dog lie where it lays


That is odd you mention that. I considered dude may have other "issues" while typing my last reply to him. In any case,I stand by my decision to not engage with him any longer.( I guess he "won"? Not sure how it works)

Whether I pity him or not. He's lost it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> That is odd you mention that. I considered dude may have other "issues" while typing my last reply to him. In any case,I stand by my decision to not engage with him any longer.( I guess he "won"? Not sure how it works)
> 
> Whether I pity him or not. He's lost it.


I accept your surrender.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I never really felt sorry for him till I went back and looked at all his post. Now I do. The dude grows house flowers and talks about em in the third sense. Posted a pic of amphetamine posite UA on the forum. Yeah he has deeper issues I'm not qualified to diagnose.
> And his plant pics and growing abilities. I wont even comment on that. Best to let this dog lie where it lays


Many people have said that you (H) have only been growing a couple of years. 
Based on your pics and growing abilities, I believe it.

Thank God I tossed those heisenbeans in the trash. 

Hell even GU has discontinued them. 
And based on past performance, he will sell anything so that says a lot...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Chunky,everytime I mention "shit" I am not referring to you specifically. Do you even smoke the weed you grow?


I'm guessing yes.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 6, 2019)

Quick question. How do you leave a review on Strainly? I have never really ordered through there. Can I still leave a review?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2019)

"*Hell even GU has discontinued them." *

Are you sure about that? Conjecture is can be a dangerous thing, lol.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Many people have said that you (H) have only been growing a couple of years.
> Based on your pics and growing abilities, I believe it.
> 
> Thank God I tossed those heisenbeans in the trash.
> ...


That says alot for someone with a seed store that's ranked in the top 5 of google and the guy turns his whole operation over to a noob. Wow man where can I meet this heisen guy. He has to be doing something right. I see he lives in your head and dreams 24 7 rent free. I've seen the dudes grows and YouTube and he crushes it. Over 2000 followers on youtube. How many IG or youtube followers you got? So if what you say is true and H has only been around for a couple years I would say that's pretty fukin impressive.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> "*Hell even GU has discontinued them." *
> 
> Are you sure about that? Conjecture is can be a dangerous thing, lol.


Dude lives on a different planet than most people.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That says alot for someone with a seed store that's ranked in the top 5 of google and the guy turns his whole operation over to a noob. Wow man where can I meet this heisen guy. He has to be doing something right. I see he lives in your head and dreams 24 7 rent free. I've seen the dudes grows and YouTube and he crushes it. Over 2000 followers on youtube. How many IG or youtube followers you got? So if what you say is true and H has only been around for a couple years I would say that's pretty fukin impressive.


This is the second time you've used the old "live in your head" line. 
Please come up with something new -- and try to project less. 

Just like your hero trump, you are projecting without even realizing it. 
Physician, heal thyself. 
LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> "*Hell even GU has discontinued them." *
> 
> Are you sure about that? Conjecture is can be a dangerous thing, lol.


Yep.
Gu said so himself.
-- edit --
But he did rename "punch buggy", so maybe it's just more smoke & mirrors. (scarcity marketing)


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 6, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> it would be good if the stupid as fuck off topic discussion could bounce the fuck out of this thread.
> yall making everyone stupid reading this wankfest.


Definitely agree. I apologize for kind of getting this started. The only purpose was to bring attention potential bias in regards to experiences on Strainly. It has veered off the topic of strainly though now so I think we should try to bring it back around.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 6, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Quick question. How do you leave a review on Strainly? I have never really ordered through there. Can I still leave a review?


When the seller marks the transaction as completed, you can leave a review. Hope this thread gets back on topic soon.....Sheesh!


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 6, 2019)

cindysid said:


> When the seller marks the transaction as completed, you can leave a review. Hope this thread gets back on topic soon.....Sheesh!


ahhhh that makes sense. I never really pressed the request button to message. Just kind of sent a general message so I never had a transaction go through Strainly.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 6, 2019)

Is there a seed bank that will ship to,New York????


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for your unsolicited advice.


Repeating "unsolicited advice" or "you aren't very smart" does nothing. You are finally sputtering out. I honestly. In my heart hope the best for you. You call me junior and repeat it. I know repetition is the mother of retention. Beautiful. You hate heisen. You hate gu. We know now homie. To be honest you actually tapped into the feeling I had when i put my dog to sleep.


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 6, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Bagseed.
> * My apologies, I'm not being curt. I really have no idea. Had the beans saved in an old Phillies blunt tube.Dank from back when Phillies were popular. Came from mexibrick or "schwag".


No worries.

Are there pics elsewhere of this plant? Grow journal or something?


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Is there a seed bank that will ship to,New York????


Almost all will ship to/within the US. New York being one of those states.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Is there a seed bank that will ship to,New York????


no dumb guy just needs to read and do research. I dont think I know of any seedbanks that WONT ship to new york.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> no dumb guy just needs to read and do research. I dont think I know of any seedbanks that WONT ship to new york.



And they are??????????????


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> And they are??????????????


Seedbank review section will get you all the info you want...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> And they are??????????????


DC Seed Exchange. Great peeps, great service.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 7, 2019)

Cool ty guys. Just dont k ow much about seed banks. Looking for fast easy service.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 7, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> No worries.
> 
> Are there pics elsewhere of this plant? Grow journal or something?


Sorry, no journal. State of IllegalLand's fault. I may still have pics on my old phone.
Your interest in her is cool as fuck. Thanks! I have to ask now, does she look familiar to something you've run? I no longer have that particular plant hence her enshrinement. I ran it for a lil over 2 years.


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sorry, no journal. State of IllegalLand's fault. I may still have pics on my old phone.
> Your interest in her is cool as fuck. Thanks! I have to ask now, does she look familiar to something you've run? I no longer have that particular plant hence her enshrinement. I ran it for a lil over 2 years.


She doesn't look like anything I've seen.

She caught my eye and once something does--I'll stop at nothing to identify her, or at least get a good backstory.

I'm a legit stalker and voyeur...have been since the late 90s. Which is why I'm in this thread, a place like strainly where people show off their own findings for sale/trade is a candy store to me.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 7, 2019)

if ohanababy doesnt ship my clone this week i give up....
im done with strainly at this point,only 2 sellers i will ever use their anymore,its really pathetic!!!wtf is wrong with people?ive lost over $700 from getting scammed now,if ohanababy doesnt ship this cut im going to fucking lose it,i swear to fucking god!!!!

all i do is try to help people,what do i get?dry fucked right in the asshole!!!!i dont even know what to say anymore


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 7, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> if ohanababy doesnt ship my clone this week i give up....
> im done with strainly at this point,only 2 sellers i will ever use their anymore,its really pathetic!!!wtf is wrong with people?ive lost over $700 from getting scammed now,if ohanababy doesnt ship this cut im going to fucking lose it,i swear to fucking god!!!!
> 
> all i do is try to help people,what do i get?dry fucked right in the asshole!!!!i dont even know what to say anymore


What clones did you order total that you got ripped off on?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 7, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> if ohanababy doesnt ship my clone this week i give up....
> im done with strainly at this point,only 2 sellers i will ever use their anymore,its really pathetic!!!wtf is wrong with people?ive lost over $700 from getting scammed now,if ohanababy doesnt ship this cut im going to fucking lose it,i swear to fucking god!!!!
> 
> all i do is try to help people,what do i get?dry fucked right in the asshole!!!!i dont even know what to say anymore


Why didnt you just go with mamafunk? Seems like shes most talked about and reputable and cheap too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Repeating "unsolicited advice" or "you aren't very smart" does nothing. You are finally sputtering out. I honestly. In my heart hope the best for you. You call me junior and repeat it. I know repetition is the mother of retention. Beautiful. You hate heisen. You hate gu. We know now homie. To be honest you actually tapped into the feeling I had when i put my dog to sleep.


LOL
Now who is repeating themselves???

At least you're consistent.

Sorry to hear about your dog...


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 7, 2019)

you guys are nuts
go outside
go count to potato or something


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Why didnt you just go with mamafunk? Seems like shes most talked about and reputable and cheap too


they dont ship to canada


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 8, 2019)

Im asking a guy for some info on the Mars OG clones he has for sale.... he doesnt know shit.... and I asked him for pics,, he said he has tons but cant find them because they are mislabeled... SCAM

He's like hurry if you want these cuts lol MamaFunk stole all those genetics from ALL Star CLones ..


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 8, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> MamaFunk stole all those genetics from ALL Star CLones ..


Care to elaborate?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Im asking a guy for some info on the Mars OG clones he has for sale.... he doesnt know shit.... and I asked him for pics,, he said he has tons but cant find them because they are mislabeled... SCAM
> 
> He's like hurry if you want these cuts lol MamaFunk stole all those genetics from ALL Star CLones ..


How do you steal a cut? Did she break in and take them or something like that?


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

i want to buy some of these,they came with cuts from a trade,but i can no longer contact the person who i got them from

what are these called and where can i purchase them?


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 8, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i want to buy some of these,they came with cuts from a trade,but i can no longer contact the person who i got them from
> 
> what are these called and where can i purchase them?


how many are you looking for?
I got a case from overseas, 250 pieces
If you only want a few, ebay... clone shipper.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

i looked everywhere,i cant find the exact shipper which measures 5.25"x8.25"x1.5"


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> how many are you looking for?
> I got a case from overseas, 250 pieces
> If you only want a few, ebay... clone shipper.


i tried ebay,but the ones i want arent there


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 8, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i tried ebay,but the ones i want arent there


vogues


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

Like $200 with shipping to US for 500 packs
https://www.vogespackaging.com/mailorderpacks/p31334.html


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

i found exactly what i was looking for if anyone is interested...thanks cindy!!

https://clonecruiser.com/shop?olsPag...Fclone-cruiser

i need this exact size so it fits in a specific size shipping box from usps,it fits perfectly


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i found exactly what i was looking for if anyone is interested...thanks cindy!!
> 
> https://clonecruiser.com/shop?olsPag...Fclone-cruiser
> 
> i need this exact size so it fits in a specific size shipping box from usps,it fits perfectly


Those packs are $180 del for 300 = .60 each from voges

keep 100 sell 200 on ebay in like 10 packs for $25 free ship thats $500 minus like $7 for each ship means you get back like $350 and have 100 packs


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

i cant find any links for the voges you speak of


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

https://www.vogespackaging.com/pm4603cp.html

They have many more..3 or 5 packs and all fit mail order boxes. Just look under mail order packs


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 8, 2019)

thanks,but in uk


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> thanks,but in uk


yep but they ship worldwide, thats where the cost to us lies


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 8, 2019)

comes out to about $1 per green thing to the u.s. delivered in bulk.
I had my case in like 3 days.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone know anything about Reggie Alston on strainly? His Sour patch kid DH cut caught my eye, also like how he has Lemon diesel listed instead of calling it lemon tree like every1 else. Makes me think he is legit.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Anyone know anything about Reggie Alston on strainly? His Sour patch kid DH cut caught my eye, also like how he has Lemon diesel listed instead of calling it lemon tree like every1 else. Makes me think he is legit.


that wasn't his name when he first started, he just went by the strain hunter thing. I got a free pack o beans for giving a review, they were dosidos f2's. I have no idea if legit, he didn't have much info on them. I gifted them away. He's also on IG i see, so he very well may be legit. Give her a try, bro! But he just been on there a couple of months I think


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that wasn't his name when he first started, he just went by the strain hunter thing. I got a free pack o beans for giving a review, they were dosidos f2's. I have no idea if legit, he didn't have much info on them. I gifted them away. He's also on IG i see, so he very well may be legit. Give her a try, bro! But he just been on there a couple of months I think


I'm not 1 to pay for clones as I can get most cuts from my growmies but I saw a grow of DH sour p kid and it looked killa. IDK something about ECSD x Candyland interest me..I see Aroma has it as well for $13 more.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

maybe its just because of my experience shopping in grey/dark markets, but you guys are just flushing your money down the toilet. Why would people sell you elite cuts for next to nothing? Why would you just blindly buy a clone off a plant you've never personally seen/touched? How do you know the reviews arent padded? How do you know these people even know what they have, despite what they say? All these legit seed banks out there, with legit products and people are still too lazy to pop seeds and look for their own shit. y'all have WAY too much faith in the goodness of people. 

Fuck, I bet by the end of the day I can have a vendor page up selling "elite cuts" from all over just based on some images I pull from google. If i advertised "peyote space gorilla #44" and photoshopped it to look pink at 2 weeks flower, I'd sell out by the end of the day asking for 20 a clone. totally a fake scam page and people will eat it up. 

stay safe, do your research. if it seems too good to be true....


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe its just because of my experience shopping in grey/dark markets, but you guys are just flushing your money down the toilet. Why would people sell you elite cuts for next to nothing? Why would you just blindly buy a clone off a plant you've never personally seen/touched? How do you know the reviews arent padded? How do you know these people even know what they have, despite what they say? All these legit seed banks out there, with legit products and people are still too lazy to pop seeds and look for their own shit. y'all have WAY too much faith in the goodness of people.
> 
> Fuck, I bet by the end of the day I can have a vendor page up selling "elite cuts" from all over just based on some images I pull from google. If i advertised "peyote space gorilla #44" and photoshopped it to look pink at 2 weeks flower, I'd sell out by the end of the day asking for 20 a clone. totally a fake scam page and people will eat it up.
> 
> stay safe, do your research. if it seems too good to be true....


First point. Sometimes you have to have some guts and faith in things. Can't live under your blanket all your life

Second point, because business can be done in many ways. Clones are really low overhead so I don't see the need for having such high prices. If you are a competitive business model and have quality service you will get more customers. Its just common Michael Porter cost leadership business strategy. 

Last point, another one of these dumb seed vs clone arguments. If I want to be adventurous and find some new next strain or pheno I will get seeds. If I want to grow some good weed I will skip all that bs and money wasting on males and duds and just stick with clones.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe its just because of my experience shopping in grey/dark markets, but you guys are just flushing your money down the toilet. Why would people sell you elite cuts for next to nothing? Why would you just blindly buy a clone off a plant you've never personally seen/touched? How do you know the reviews arent padded? How do you know these people even know what they have, despite what they say? All these legit seed banks out there, with legit products and people are still too lazy to pop seeds and look for their own shit. y'all have WAY too much faith in the goodness of people.
> 
> Fuck, I bet by the end of the day I can have a vendor page up selling "elite cuts" from all over just based on some images I pull from google. If i advertised "peyote space gorilla #44" and photoshopped it to look pink at 2 weeks flower, I'd sell out by the end of the day asking for 20 a clone. totally a fake scam page and people will eat it up.
> 
> stay safe, do your research. if it seems too good to be true....


Always thought it sounded like a scammers paradise and avoided it accordingly. I am sure there are legit people selling, but it seemed too much like Russian Roulette to me.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Always thought it sounded like a scammers paradise and avoided it accordingly. I am sure there are legit people selling, but it seemed too much like Russian Roulette to me.


kinda like meetin people or gifting or getting gifts on a public weed forum? lol


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe its just because of my experience shopping in grey/dark markets, but you guys are just flushing your money down the toilet. Why would people sell you elite cuts for next to nothing? Why would you just blindly buy a clone off a plant you've never personally seen/touched? How do you know the reviews arent padded? How do you know these people even know what they have, despite what they say? All these legit seed banks out there, with legit products and people are still too lazy to pop seeds and look for their own shit. y'all have WAY too much faith in the goodness of people.
> 
> Fuck, I bet by the end of the day I can have a vendor page up selling "elite cuts" from all over just based on some images I pull from google. If i advertised "peyote space gorilla #44" and photoshopped it to look pink at 2 weeks flower, I'd sell out by the end of the day asking for 20 a clone. totally a fake scam page and people will eat it up.
> 
> stay safe, do your research. if it seems too good to be true....


why are you so concerned what people spend their money on?
what a total lulz post.
Im sure you could have a vendor page up in a day but everyone would see thru your dumb shit in about one minute.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe its just because of my experience shopping in grey/dark markets, but you guys are just flushing your money down the toilet. Why would people sell you elite cuts for next to nothing? Why would you just blindly buy a clone off a plant you've never personally seen/touched? How do you know the reviews arent padded? How do you know these people even know what they have, despite what they say? All these legit seed banks out there, with legit products and people are still too lazy to pop seeds and look for their own shit. y'all have WAY too much faith in the goodness of people.
> 
> Fuck, I bet by the end of the day I can have a vendor page up selling "elite cuts" from all over just based on some images I pull from google. If i advertised "peyote space gorilla #44" and photoshopped it to look pink at 2 weeks flower, I'd sell out by the end of the day asking for 20 a clone. totally a fake scam page and people will eat it up.
> 
> stay safe, do your research. if it seems too good to be true....


Your question should be why are some people charging more then $20 to $30 a clone. I throw prob 1000 clones away every 2 or 3 weeks just trimming moms back in veg. If I sold them for $20 each how much would I make a month?

Why any1 would pay some1 $150, $200, $250 is borderline crazy to me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Your question should be why are some people charging more then $20 to $30 a clone. I throw prob 1000 clones away every 2 or 3 weeks just trimming moms back in veg. If I sold them for $20 each how much would I make a month?
> 
> Why any1 would pay some1 $150, $200, $250 is borderline crazy to me.


Same with seeds.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Your question should be why are some people charging more then $20 to $30 a clone. I throw prob 1000 clones away every 2 or 3 weeks just trimming moms back in veg. If I sold them for $20 each how much would I make a month?
> 
> Why any1 would pay some1 $150, $200, $250 is borderline crazy to me.


I have paid them prices for cuts & have never had to deal with any of the things in this thread....

Also have paid 40 & same as abovementioned..

Did the free/trade thing & as mentioned above...

FOMO is a real thing for some & in this game more than not it leads to less than desired results.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Same with seeds.


True but you know as well as I that making seeds is a lot of work. Stress testing males and fem. Then having to isolate plants and then having to shuck seeds.

Clones are 100x easier, simply snip dip plug throw under shoplight boom 10 days roots.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> I have paid them prices for cuts & have never had to deal with any of the things in this thread....
> 
> Also have paid 40 & same as abovementioned..
> 
> ...


I have it easy. If I want any cut I just swing by my old friends. Help trim up the never ending room of mom's and keep whatever I want.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe its just because of my experience shopping in grey/dark markets, but you guys are just flushing your money down the toilet. Why would people sell you elite cuts for next to nothing? Why would you just blindly buy a clone off a plant you've never personally seen/touched? How do you know the reviews arent padded? How do you know these people even know what they have, despite what they say? All these legit seed banks out there, with legit products and people are still too lazy to pop seeds and look for their own shit. y'all have WAY too much faith in the goodness of people.
> 
> Fuck, I bet by the end of the day I can have a vendor page up selling "elite cuts" from all over just based on some images I pull from google. If i advertised "peyote space gorilla #44" and photoshopped it to look pink at 2 weeks flower, I'd sell out by the end of the day asking for 20 a clone. totally a fake scam page and people will eat it up.
> 
> stay safe, do your research. if it seems too good to be true....



I agree with you 100%. But that is exactly what this thread is for. A place where people can give their feedback on vendors. 
It also isn't about being too lazy to pop ones own shit. It is the fact of how much space, time, and plants one has to go through to find these cut only gems. 
It is absolutely a prime website for scammers. But I have no doubt a few are legit as well.In fact I know a few are. Only time will tell about others, thanks to those kind enough to share their flowering experience with us here.

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have it easy. If I want any cut I just swing by my old friends. Help trim up the never ending room of mom's and keep whatever I want.


Not saying this to be bitter, cause i'm not, but some of us gotta keep our operation completely under wraps. not a single other person I know other than my wife knows I grow, and I gotta keep it that way. I'd like to be able to talk openly about it one day, and meet others and trade, but for now thats not a possibility.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 9, 2019)

Man I gotta say that I have been on the“boards” (as we used to call them in the early 00’s) since 03’. I used to spend so much time and energy arguing with people about shit that doesn’t effect myself or my family . I was real big into powerlifting/strongman shit in my early 20’s and participated, and modded, in some of the most (now) well known lifting/AAS (anabolic steroids) forums, hell I remember when bodybuilding dot com used to have a whole section for steroid use! If any of you were in the same circles and I gave out my name I bet you would know me. The point I am trying to make is: this board is almost as bad as a bunch of juiced up muscle heads.... stop worrying about what someone else does, if it doesn’t effect yourself or your family.. let a motherucker be a motherfucker... its not worth it....For fucks sake


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Not saying this to be bitter, cause i'm not, but some of us gotta keep our operation completely under wraps. not a single other person I know other than my wife knows I grow, and I gotta keep it that way. I'd like to be able to talk openly about it one day, and meet others and trade, but for now thats not a possibility.


Well I started in 86 wasn't legal here until 2 years ago, we have been throwing underground get togethers since 07 handing out free clones. In fact I know of at least 2 big breeders that got their start because they left nugs n jugs with a tray of our clones.

But I feel you, the only person that doesn't know I still grow is my wife..almost the same


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

Now back to Strainly can some1 please tell me how this Budzarelicious guy isn't taken down. He list things like reg seeds of Gorilla Glue, and other clone only crosses like GG x sunset, gelato 41, green crack etc.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Now back to Strainly can some1 please tell me how this Budzarelicious guy isn't taken down. He list things like reg seeds of Gorilla Glue, and other clone only crosses like GG x sunset, gelato 41, green crack etc.


There are number on there that are obviously fake as hell. No idea what their removal process is .

Cheers


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2019)

The truth as I see it,with the price of most seeds ($150-$250) a pack(10 seeds +)
It is becoming increasingly easier to just let the clone guy buy the packs,find the females..
& buy cuts from them for $20-$40.(as long as you "trust" them)
Now if they run them for a few runs,"weedout" the bad,then the price go's up..

Just how I see things going. It's not a bad thing really.

Strainly.io definitely needs to get better at weeding out the bad..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> True but you know as well as I that making seeds is a lot of work.


All true. And you left out packaging.  But one good seed harvest provides a ridiculous amount of beans. I don't deny the work, and especially the time, not to mention the work. Even so, it's a cool hobby, and the occasional gained ten dollar bill keeps my coffee cup filled and hot at Waffle House. 



genuity said:


> The truth as I see it,with the price of most seeds ($150-$250) a pack(10 seeds +)
> It is becoming increasingly easier to just let the clone guy buy the packs,find the females..
> & buy cuts from them for $20-$40.(as long as you "trust" them)
> Now if they run them for a few runs,"weedout" the bad,then the price go's up..
> ...


An overpay to some is a smart play to others.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well I started in 86 wasn't legal here until 2 years ago, we have been throwing underground get togethers since 07 handing out free clones. In fact I know of at least 2 big breeders that got their start because they left nugs n jugs with a tray of our clones.
> 
> But I feel you, the only person that doesn't know I still grow is my wife..almost the same


still not legal here and i've only been doing it for about 5 years now. crazy how the time flies by, i still remember the stress from my first grow, trying to get everything as right as I could, haha. I'd actually be okay with something like that, because people would only know my face, not my name or identity. 

I have some seeds I made in a chuck that I think turned out pretty darn well, I'd like to get them out to some people to grow and enjoy and breed with in the area, I know everybody loves the bud that has come off of it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2019)

oh yeah, one thing about strainly that pissed me off...I saw somebody just flipping packs. They had bought some bodhi pack, and when it was unavaliable at the seedbed they listed them all for double the price. 

i mean i guess thats savvy business, but it just feels a little slimy to be making your money being a shitty middleman that is totally unecessary.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh yeah, one thing about strainly that pissed me off...I saw somebody just flipping packs. They had bought some bodhi pack, and when it was unavaliable at the seedbed they listed them all for double the price.
> 
> i mean i guess thats savvy business, but it just feels a little slimy to be making your money being a shitty middleman that is totally unecessary.


That sounds more like a production problem than an ethical issue. If production kept up, that dudes investment would be flat. If the seeds are whack, maybe even in the negative. That's the gamble.
That being said, I am for the people who are actually trying to help the community, not make some excessive profit off of it. Which is why I am a big fan of Mamafunk and also @kaka420 because they are out here selling cuts for reasonable and accessible prices. The cuts are just as good if not better. We are talking about GMO, Sundae driver 19, Motorbreath 15, etc...... They have them on there for 20-40 dollars not 200-250 like some other vendors do. And they are legit cuts and solid people. Big ups to both of them.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh yeah, one thing about strainly that pissed me off...I saw somebody just flipping packs. They had bought some bodhi pack, and when it was unavaliable at the seedbed they listed them all for double the price.
> 
> i mean i guess thats savvy business, but it just feels a little slimy to be making your money being a shitty middleman that is totally unecessary.


Isnt that kinda the same as when someone sells a pack outta their vault they just aren't going to get to? Chances are it wont be sold for the same price it was bought as they are no longer available. And the more well known the higher the price will be. I havent seen alot of recent drops sell out and then appear on strainly for 2x the price personally so I doubt it will be a thing like concert tickets.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Isnt that kinda the same as when someone sells a pack outta their vault they just aren't going to get to? Chances are it wont be sold for the same price it was bought as they are no longer available. And the more well known the higher the price will be. I havent seen alot of recent drops sell out and then appear on strainly for 2x the price personally so I doubt it will be a thing like concert tickets.


thats a good point. I guess I just dont ever buy shit I dont plan to grow. i'm not a bean hoarder so I dont think like one. I dont think I've ever had a pack sit more than a week before its beans get popped.


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh yeah, one thing about strainly that pissed me off...I saw somebody just flipping packs. They had bought some bodhi pack, and when it was unavaliable at the seedbed they listed them all for double the price.
> 
> i mean i guess thats savvy business, but it just feels a little slimy to be making your money being a shitty middleman that is totally unecessary.


because bohdi moves on from his males pretty regularly.
makes somethings no longer available. giving them increased value to many.
why do you give any fucks what other people do?
you really need to get the fuck out of your house more...
I bet you count to potato good though.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> thats a good point. I guess I just dont ever buy shit I dont plan to grow. i'm not a bean hoarder so I dont think like one. I dont think I've ever had a pack sit more than a week before its beans get popped.


just sitting here at work looking at the seeds I have in my locker


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> because bohdi moves on from his males pretty regularly.
> makes somethings no longer available. giving them increased value to many.
> why do you give any fucks what other people do?
> you really need to get the fuck out of your house more...
> I bet you count to potato good though.


lol okay lil man.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> just sitting here at work looking at the seeds I have in my locker


damn thats a big pile of garbage. greenpoint lol. good call on not popping any of those, i wouldnt either.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 10, 2019)

The "count to potatoe" slugs get me everytime.


Takes me back to a youngin'.....one potato two potato three potato four.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn thats a big pile of garbage. greenpoint lol. good call on not popping any of those, i wouldnt either.


I have popped quite a few GP seeds, I would put his Cowboy cookies (GMO/Stardawg) up against just about any seeds out there. In fact I bet $1000 I could have shared 4 of the 6 fems called it GMO and every person who smoked/smelled it would have said it was absolutely gmo.


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> The "count to potatoe" slugs get me everytime.
> 
> 
> Takes me back to a youngin'.....one potato two potato three potato four.


I was thinking more the count to potato meme


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 11, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have popped quite a few GP seeds, I would put his Cowboy cookies (GMO/Stardawg) up against just about any seeds out there. In fact I bet $1000 I could have shared 4 of the 6 fems called it GMO and every person who smoked/smelled it would have said it was absolutely gmo.


awesome, you're good at deceit, what a great trait to possess.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> awesome, you're good at deceit, what a great trait to possess.


Have you grown any gp? Or just going by what some others have claimed? I may not agree with everything gu and gps does business wise but there is some great gear to be had. I really liked raindance and gunslinger. Loud asf

And to keep it thread related, I'm so paranoid about pm/mold/bugs, I'm very hesitant about taking anything in I dont start myself. But to each their own on buying cuts. If someone wants a strain bad enough, I guess that's the risk you have to be willing to take.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh yeah, one thing about strainly that pissed me off...I saw somebody just flipping packs. They had bought some bodhi pack, and when it was unavaliable at the seedbed they listed them all for double the price.
> 
> i mean i guess thats savvy business, but it just feels a little slimy to be making your money being a shitty middleman that is totally unecessary.


The topper for me are the folks hockin the 'radogear FREEBIES they got >>generously<< GIVEN to them @ purchase. Buy an *$80 pack of fems*....get a FREE pack of AJ x Pacifier seeds on 'rado....

*then list the FREE seeds you got @ STRAINLY for $100 a pack*.... cus..you know...they are "rare"......


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> The topper for me are the folks hockin the 'radogear FREEBIES they got >>generously<< GIVEN to them @ purchase. Buy an *$80 pack of fems*....get a FREE pack of AJ x Pacifier seeds on 'rado....
> 
> *then list the FREE seeds you got @ STRAINLY for $100 a pack*.... cus..you know...they are "rare"......


wonder how many suckers bite on that deal that don't do their homework, lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> awesome, you're good at deceit, what a great trait to possess.


damn bro, you must be smokin some edgy sativa buds, lol. You got mad in the other thread, then backed up a step, and now gettin edgy in here, lol. Easy bro, hang in there.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Aug 11, 2019)

Honestly if you can get the cuts, theres no justifying running seeds imo.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 11, 2019)

Another upvote for mama funk clones. Unfortunately she won't be shipping clones over state lines anymore after September 15th. She's become state legalized with cali and doesn't want to risk her new license. Props to her, and I wish her the best. Won't know if this wedding cake is legit until it flowers through, but the clones arrived quickly enough and she was communicative.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2019)

Mamafunk ftw


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 11, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I was thinking more the count to potato meme


Ya I saw it, but when You first said it.I burst out laughing and started counting from my kid days.
Then you mentioned it again...lol I had to comment. Is your handle the same on Strainly?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 11, 2019)

Dookie Farms


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 14, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> The topper for me are the folks hockin the 'radogear FREEBIES they got >>generously<< GIVEN to them @ purchase. Buy an *$80 pack of fems*....get a FREE pack of AJ x Pacifier seeds on 'rado....
> 
> *then list the FREE seeds you got @ STRAINLY for $100 a pack*.... cus..you know...they are "rare"......


On top of that we blew it by not stocking up on Fatso and reselling it for 500.
And then hock the freebies...
Couple packs, couple stacks...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 15, 2019)

Whaaaa? I thought the Fatso's commanded $800 a pack? Crazy how much some guys >think< these seeds are worth. 

Even so...between the lines..if you watch....there are occasional slip ups where someone who actually isn't a scammer drops a pack on the site that is worthy and priced right.


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ya I saw it, but when You first said it.I burst out laughing and started counting from my kid days.
> Then you mentioned it again...lol I had to comment. Is your handle the same on Strainly?



Hey CoB, since I noticed you grew out Shoreline's sour D, I was wondering if you found any phenotypes that even remotely looked like the Sour D clone only he's selling on Strainly.

I can't really find anything that resembles the cut in his seed offerings.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 15, 2019)

WOW Runts flash sale only 1000 I think I will buy 5.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Hey CoB, since I noticed you grew out Shoreline's sour D, I was wondering if you found any phenotypes that even remotely looked like the Sour D clone only he's selling on Strainly.
> 
> I can't really find anything that resembles the cut in his seed offerings.


That’s F1s for you, how many have you popped? If you ran 30 females and had zero winners I would be very very surprised. Otherwise it is normal genetic statistics by normal means, honestly.

Buy the cut, baller! It has been highly recommended to me, and mailing cuts across the contiguous US is pretty easy and fairly safe for buyers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> WOW Runts flash sale only 1000 I think I will buy 5.


A grand for Runtz? I must be seeing all the shitty pics of it on IG because I ain't seen a nice runtz bud on ig. I see it mentioned a bit though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 15, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Hey CoB, since I noticed you grew out Shoreline's sour D, I was wondering if you found any phenotypes that even remotely looked like the Sour D clone only he's selling on Strainly.
> 
> I can't really find anything that resembles the cut in his seed offerings.


Hello zoomboom. I only grew out one of the ECSD beans. Well I had 1 female to get to flower. Can't recall how many I popped atm.
Unfortunately,I didn't get to see a great representation of phenotypic expression ,due to my veg light schedule mishap. She had some funky reveg growth and triploid(?)branching. The smoke was/is superb tho. Stank, rank,potent dank.

The ECSD beans are crossed to his Shoreline bx. So ya might have to do some hunting.
I don't remember my Strainly login info,I haven't been on in months. I was almost tempted to dig for the info or make a new account after lurking this thread.
Sorry, I couldn't be of more help. I've never had the real Sour D nor seen it in cultivated in person.

I just germ'd some of his crippy and fish scale.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hello zoomboom. I only grew out one of the ECSD beans. Well I had 1 female to get to flower. Can't recall how many I popped atm.
> Unfortunately,I didn't get to see a great representation of phenotypic expression ,due to my veg light schedule mishap. She had some funky reveg growth and triploid(?)branching. The smoke was/is superb tho. Stank, rank,potent dank.
> 
> The ECSD beans are crossed to his Shoreline bx. So ya might have to do some hunting.
> ...


Overall I really like the Shoreline gear I have harvested. I can’t wait for my Candy Shop #2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 15, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Overall I really like the Shoreline gear I have harvested. I can’t wait for my Candy Shop #2


Agreed. Dude certainly has some nice cuts and knows what to do with them.
My Candyshops were excellent smoke. Sticky potent ganja. The 1 ECSD is in a class all it's own. Lordy. I HAVE to hunt the rest of the pack. Also, I have to start taking cuts.Shit is ridiculous how many fire plants never got a to be a keeper mom or run a second time,for me recently.

Candyshop#2? Is that your #2 plant or is he dropping a second version?


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hello zoomboom. I only grew out one of the ECSD beans. Well I had 1 female to get to flower. Can't recall how many I popped atm.
> Unfortunately,I didn't get to see a great representation of phenotypic expression ,due to my veg light schedule mishap. She had some funky reveg growth and triploid(?)branching. The smoke was/is superb tho. Stank, rank,potent dank.
> 
> The ECSD beans are crossed to his Shoreline bx. So ya might have to do some hunting.
> ...




I should have been clearer. 

I have the cut.

I'm just looking for seed phenotypes that resemble the cut...for reasons...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 15, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> I should have been clearer.
> 
> I have the cut.
> 
> I'm just looking for seed phenotypes that resemble the cut...for reasons...


Heh. Alrighty then. Lol I could've saved you the trouble of reading my ramblings. I'm still quite the strain noob. If I do find a Sour D phenotype in my pack I wouldn't know it. Outside of pictures.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed. Dude certainly has some nice cuts and knows what to do with them.
> My Candyshops were excellent smoke. Sticky potent ganja. The 1 ECSD is in a class all it's own. Lordy. I HAVE to hunt the rest of the pack. Also, I have to start taking cuts.Shit is ridiculous how many fire plants never got a to be a keeper mom or run a second time,for me recently.
> 
> Candyshop#2? Is that your #2 plant or is he dropping a second version?


It is my second female.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 15, 2019)

Shoreline just dropped a batch of the Candyman (PCK x Sour grapes) at GLG. I thought those were gone so Ive been holding my last pack like a hoarder for damn near 2 yrs. One of my all time favorites from him!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Shoreline just dropped a batch of the Candyman (PCK x Sour grapes) at GLG. I thought those were gone so Ive been holding my last pack like a hoarder for damn near 2 yrs. One of my all time favorites from him!


I think I saw the previous drop on sale at OES for $40 a pack, which is one of the better seed deals I know of.

Sorry, I meant Candy Shop. I have a few Candyman seeds, maybe I will collect some pollen and do a backcross to Candy Shop.

I think ran a few Candyman testers but ended up without a girl or something, now I actually want a male for this super tight kushy Candy Shop female I am raising. The smoke from the first girl was incredible.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Heh. Alrighty then. Lol I could've saved you the trouble of reading my ramblings. I'm still quite the strain noob. If I do find a Sour D phenotype in my pack I wouldn't know it. Outside of pictures.


I like the original Sour Diesel cut, great weed, but it was all I could buy that wasn’t brown brick weed for so many years... I want to say it was n the late 90s and early 2000s but I am not a historian of it. I just have a hard time going back to it on purpose. It is still a pretty common commercial crop in my area.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 18, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that wasn't his name when he first started, he just went by the strain hunter thing. I got a free pack o beans for giving a review, they were dosidos f2's. I have no idea if legit, he didn't have much info on them. I gifted them away. He's also on IG i see, so he very well may be legit. Give her a try, bro! But he just been on there a couple of months I think


You got a free pack of beans for giving a review? Was this after a purchase or did he just offer you the beans for a review?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2019)

offered the beans for the review. Ive already gifted the beans away, he couldn't tell me anything bout them other than he traded or was gifted them himself.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 19, 2019)

so he wanted you to give a review on beans he was gifted or traded for?that makes no sense


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2019)

he wanted a positive review period. The beans were a gift for the positive review. LMFAO how stupid are people these days? I didn't ask why he wanted the review, Im pretty sure that's obvious. He was setting up shop, wanted some positive reviews to show off to sway new customers. If he had more info about the beans, I might've thought he legit. As it is, I do not now, although he has a large IG presence. He may be legit. It's JME and JMHO.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2019)

gotta love the ignore feature.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2019)

I love the "you wouldn't say it to my face" response from people. Every single dude is bad ass and would whoop every other dude's ass...

Why even bother with the tough guy remarks? Its the internet and you will almost assuringly never met your online rival in real life. All it does is make people roll their eyes.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I love the "you wouldn't say it to my face" response from people. Every single dude is bad ass and would whoop every other dude's ass...
> 
> Why even bother with the tough guy remarks? Its the internet and you will almost assuringly never met your online rival in real life. All it does is make people roll their eyes.


 cause i was mad...lol
in the end i just hit ignore


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I love the "you wouldn't say it to my face" response from people. Every single dude is bad ass and would whoop every other dude's ass...
> 
> Why even bother with the tough guy remarks? Its the internet and you will almost assuringly never met your online rival in real life. All it does is make people roll their eyes.


why are you focusing on me?hes the one who has been trolling this thread and pissing everyone off!you just gave him more fuel


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey I know....have some tokes and a few chuckles. [ also, democratic candidate Marianne Williamson is proposing a Department of Peace, fwiw]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> why are you focusing on me?hes the one who has been trolling this thread and pissing everyone off!you just gave him more fuel


When did I single you out? I always say that same thing every time someone posts "you wouldn't say that to my face..." or some other attempt to assert dominance in an online argument. Sorry if you feel singled out but I'm personally just burnt out on all the chest puffing here, IG, other forums, in cars and everywhere else. Too many folks watching too much UFC and shit.

Again, I'm definitely not trying to single you out and I honestly didn't even read your guy's post and I have no idea what you're arguing over than someone being called stupid. I just seen the say to my face and laughed a little so I commented. No sides taken


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 19, 2019)

I think the whole argument is just over a misunderstanding. Unless he was giving false reviews on Strainly in exchange for beans...


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2019)

nope, wasn't a false review, stated a great introductory offer, which is how I took it, lmfao, free seeds for a review in which no lie was stated, I just didn't want unverified beans, I had a choice of one or two, I picked one, he was vague per info, I asked again and said send em, he did and that was that. But I was approached out of the blue. That's what happened, I don't know why it so hard to understand. He may be legit, but he has multiple reviews by the same folks, if that matters and 98 listings now, lol. 21 reviews all positive.


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 19, 2019)

Does anyone here know of swgenetx seeds or know if he is legit, I have no reason to believe otherwise just wondering if anyone has experience with him . thanks


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 20, 2019)

at this point im pretty much done with strainly.ive been ripped off too many times.this world is completely fucked!!!!


----------



## kaka420 (Aug 20, 2019)

why would anyone buy seeds on strainly from unknown hacks? 
its 2019, we have major U.S. seedbanks now.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 20, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> why would anyone buy seeds on strainly from unknown hacks?
> its 2019, we have major U.S. seedbanks now.


Plus we have this here thread that has named a number of very reputable sellers on Strainly. 

Cheers


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 20, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> why would anyone buy seeds on strainly from unknown hacks?
> its 2019, we have major U.S. seedbanks now.


While I agree-I also happened to luck out and snag quite a few packs/beans for peanuts compared to what it would have cost otherwise.

It’s the same risk for clones with unknown sellers. Just have to do some investigating and get lucky if you’re going to take a big leap of faith...


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 20, 2019)

Thread stealing.... Does a plant mature based on size...or age


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 21, 2019)

so i deleted my strainly account...what a waste that was,,,ill recommend mainely AND MAMA FUNK,nobody else

ohanababy fucked me after 4 months of shit talk,i caught the guy in so many lies...he has cancer,he got busted,his sister is sick...hmmm,what else..and then the dumb fuck says he just shipped a tc cut to toronto,an hour away from me..this world is turning to shit ill tell ya

SO REDRUM GENETICS AND OHANABABY...STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM THESE DOUCHEBAGS


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 21, 2019)

i guess ill have to stick to the shitty cuts i have...its not fair


----------



## grayeyes (Aug 21, 2019)

Amos, that clip for your icon is awesome!

Often you may find by talking to people you can obtain strains you would never know existed.

Not everything is a commercial enterprise.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Aug 21, 2019)

True north seed bank


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 21, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> so i deleted my strainly account...what a waste that was,,,ill recommend mainely AND MAMA FUNK,nobody else
> 
> ohanababy fucked me after 4 months of shit talk,i caught the guy in so many lies...he has cancer,he got busted,his sister is sick...hmmm,what else..and then the dumb fuck says he just shipped a tc cut to toronto,an hour away from me..this world is turning to shit ill tell ya
> 
> SO REDRUM GENETICS AND OHANABABY...STAY THE FUCK AW





chadfly111 said:


> so i deleted my strainly account...what a waste that was,,,ill recommend mainely AND MAMA FUNK,nobody else
> 
> ohanababy fucked me after 4 months of shit talk,i caught the guy in so many lies...he has cancer,he got busted,his sister is sick...hmmm,what else..and then the dumb fuck says he just shipped a tc cut to toronto,an hour away from me..this world is turning to shit ill tell ya
> 
> SO REDRUM GENETICS AND OHANABABY...STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM THESE DOUCHEBAGS


. Sorry to hear about that bro. I've talked to ohana a few times, but never made a purchase. My experience was that they seemed knowledgeable, but were slow to respond to questions. Seemed a little distracted, maybe busy idk so I decided not to order anything.
Gotta remember that your order has to pass through customs, not everybody will be comfortable shipping clones to Canada for that reason. Not making an excuse for anyone that stole your money though.

Redrum/ burninbarz genetics are both located in Portland, separate ads on strainly with a rotation of same strains between the two companies. Burninbarz hasn't listed anything in a while though, he did send me most of my order, but clones were pitiful and dirty asf. Not worth it Imo


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 21, 2019)

it wasnt shipped to canada,it was supposed to go to florida


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 21, 2019)

Recent strainly experience : 

Keepin it positive, Dookie Farms was a pleasure to deal with. Managed to snag motorbreath 15, nic the bruiser, and candyland. Shipping was quick, everything was packed professionally and clones were clean, green and healthy. Thanks Kaka 

Echelon Gardens: nice people with good selection of older elites. I Got the deathstar, sfv, and ghost og. Shipping was fast and clones arrived well rooted in organic soil. Have had these for about two wks and so far no pests or pm.


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 21, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> it wasnt shipped to canada,it was supposed to go to florida


My bad, thought you were in canada.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 21, 2019)

i am,but i was having it shipped to the states


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2019)

K&A kid said:


> Recent strainly experience :
> 
> Keepin it positive, Dookie Farms was a pleasure to deal with. Managed to snag motorbreath 15, nic the bruiser, and candyland. Shipping was quick, everything was packed professionally and clones were clean, green and healthy. Thanks Kaka
> 
> Echelon Gardens: nice people with good selection of older elites. I Got the deathstar, sfv, and ghost og. Shipping was fast and clones arrived well rooted in organic soil. Have had these for about two wks and so far no pests or pm.


Might have to check out the sfv og.


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Might have to check out the sfv og.


The sfv were unrooted, but were xl cuts and he sends three for the price. Those are already rooted and look great. Can't verify authenticity yet, but pretty good growth rate so far. Planning on getting his chem d soon.


----------



## chadfly111 (Aug 21, 2019)

its nice to see a positive experience,good for you man,thanks for sharing


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 21, 2019)

K&A kid said:


> Recent strainly experience :
> 
> Keepin it positive, Dookie Farms was a pleasure to deal with. Managed to snag motorbreath 15, nic the bruiser, and candyland. Shipping was quick, everything was packed professionally and clones were clean, green and healthy. Thanks Kaka


I am going to echo this review. I had the same great experience with Dookie Farms. Excellent communication, packaging, shipping and the clones all look great. Very professional outfit.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 21, 2019)

I think this thread can be really really helpful if it’s organized right

I think there should be a sticky and a chart with best to worst on strainly saves a lot of headache
For example

Momma funk- 5 stars 
Dookie farms- 5 stars 
Echelon gardens- 5 stars and so on someone might send clones but they were terrible maybe 2 stars for actually sending 

Red rum- 2 stars 
Ohanabay-0 stars etc (just an example) 

The reviews on strainly are stupid bc it asks for a review if u agree to something even if U don’t purchase it after a week it automatically asks to leave a review ..


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 22, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> why would anyone buy seeds on strainly from unknown hacks?
> its 2019, we have major U.S. seedbanks now.


I wouldn't buy a cross that someone random person made using a male. In that case, I'm right there with you.

I would, however, buy an elite x elite feminized cross though. If I wanted the particular offspring and couldn't do it myself. (lacked genetics or space to do a seed run)

Lots of elites were derived from simple fem crosses that really don't require breeding knowledge or selection.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I think this thread can be really really helpful if it’s organized right
> 
> I think there should be a sticky and a chart with best to worst on strainly saves a lot of headache
> For example
> ...


I was thinking the same. It would be nice to keep a list in this thread, of at least known good vendors. I also have to admit I am far too lazy to do it lol 

Cheers


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m glad dookie farms was good bc I wanna get something from him also 

Momma funk had a limited number of clones but I was able to snag a few yesterday only one I didn’t get was the purple punch it was out 

The Reggie Alston dude has a lot of stuff and clones seems decent but I haven’t made a purchase yet 

Shoreline I’m getting the ecsd clone and he has gotten good reviews from you guys


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Might have to check out the sfv og.


Mama funk had a SFV OG cut at one point, not sure if they will drop it again. I know DarkHeartNursery in Cali also have it so if you can get someone over there to ship it out you could save a good amount of cash.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m glad dookie farms was good bc I wanna get something from him also
> 
> Momma funk had a limited number of clones but I was able to snag a few yesterday only one I didn’t get was the purple punch it was out
> 
> ...


Not sure about that Reggie Alston dude. He has over 100 listings. Not easy to keep or even keep track of that many genetics. No experience with him though.

Shoreline's gear I have read are definitely official and he is on here. Great communication


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Not sure about that Reggie Alston dude. He has over 100 listings. Not easy to keep or even keep track of that many genetics. No experience with him though.
> 
> Shoreline's gear I have read are definitely official and he is on here. Great communication


Yea and he’s using other people’s pics for some listings idk price is low tho and some of those listings are weird random shit some are old packs of seeds idk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Mama funk had a SFV OG cut at one point, not sure if they will drop it again. I know DarkHeartNursery in Cali also have it so if you can get someone over there to ship it out you could save a good amount of cash.


Yeah I didn't realize that echelon gardens is charging like $200 a cut, lol. Pass. Like you said I got family in cali and I live in Oregon so no way I'm paying $200 for such a common cut. Hell, I bet one of my buddies here or on other forums might be holding the sfv, I'll just patiently wait till I source one elsewhere. Not that I wouldn't pay $200+ for a cut I really want but I ain't paying some random folks off strainly that kind of dough.


----------



## zoomboom (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Yea _*and he’s using other people’s pics*_ for some listings idk price is low tho and some of those listings are weird random shit some are old packs of seeds idk


Huge red flag.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 22, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Huge red flag.


I tried to tell em earlier in the thread, they'll figure it out like Limu. If a guy is gonna bribe for a review, lol, I'd say he's a front for someone else or just slingin packs he's gettin at expos, etc. jmho


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m glad dookie farms was good bc I wanna get something from him also
> 
> Momma funk had a limited number of clones but I was able to snag a few yesterday only one I didn’t get was the purple punch it was out
> 
> ...


What did Mama have?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2019)

Sundae Driver
Chem Scout OG
Strawberry Cough
Wedding Cake
Lemon Royale
Banana Punch
Motorbreath
Grandpas Breath
Osmium76

@ChronicWonders. 

I went with SD - WC - LR - BP - MB


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Sundae Driver
> Chem Scout OG
> Strawberry Cough
> Wedding Cake
> ...


Thanks. She was gonna get back to me when they had more in stock so was jw. My Grandpas Breath, Osmium and Strawberry Cough didn’t make it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2019)

Find a polite way to remind her .. there not ready yet tbh like a week she said


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Find a polite way to remind her .. there not ready yet tbh like a week she said


I’m not rushing her. It was just recently before they did the restock of vendors. If you had rattled off 20 strains, I might have contacted her for another order though.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m glad dookie farms was good bc I wanna get something from him also
> 
> Momma funk had a limited number of clones but I was able to snag a few yesterday only one I didn’t get was the purple punch it was out
> 
> ...


How were you able to order from
Mamafunk cant find her on strainly. As for shoreline solid dude. Just picked up the escd cut and his bubba kush cut. They are rooting as i type. Happy hunting.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 23, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> How were you able to order from
> Mamafunk cant find her on strainly. As for shoreline solid dude. Just picked up the escd cut and his bubba kush cut. They are rooting as i type. Happy hunting.


Strainly has major bugs and needs some fixing to find people I type in part of a name or I just scroll thru clones and click the name of the person selling then hit all listings 

For momma funk just go to the home page scroll down to clones and look for her name ..if she has no listings then I’m not sure how to find her .. maybe I can get a link for u 

* links to match the rating system would be great but idk how it would work they don’t pay ad fees


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 23, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> How were you able to order from
> Mamafunk cant find her on strainly. As for shoreline solid dude. Just picked up the escd cut and his bubba kush cut. They are rooting as i type. Happy hunting.


Right now mama funk doesn't have any listings up on strainly. Below is a link to their page on there though so just click on there and you should be able to contact Brooke or Alyssa from there. 

https://www.strainly.io/en/mamafunk


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 23, 2019)

You dont need to use strainly to access this company, mamafunkclones.com is the website. What's available will be listed onsite.


----------



## smokadepep (Aug 25, 2019)

K&A kid said:


> You dont need to use strainly to access this company, mamafunkclones.com is the website. What's available will be listed onsite.


They don't always list their inventory so it is always best to shoot them a message.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 25, 2019)

They’re currently busy filling their partners veg spaces, but they do have a small limited inventory available.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 3, 2019)

Any experience with the Reggie Alston.. has lots of cuts and seeds. Appears to have allot of reviews too. Looking at his cookie glue


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Any experience with the Reggie Alston.. has lots of cuts and seeds. Appears to have allot of reviews too. Looking at his cookie glue


Ive been looking at his cuts too. If you order post back how it went.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2019)

Shoreline Genetics came through with healthy lush green cuts. Got the ECSD and BUBBA KUSH The girls just rooted


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 8, 2019)

Anyone with experience with the guy “dookie farms”


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 8, 2019)

Dookie is good earlier in this thread someone said he was great he’s on here also I think it’s kaka420 or something


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 9, 2019)

I just got some from Organa Clones. Really nice shape. Highly recommend.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 10, 2019)

Redrum genetics came through for me with some Archive cuts. Rudeboi og cut and archives sour diesel cut. Clones came healthy. Not a fan of the growing medium the cuts came in but i guess that’s personal choice.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 11, 2019)

Been messaging Reggie Alston back and fourth with some questions, and apparently he can't give any more info about the peanut sundae strain other than what's on his page, which is just the strain name, it's lineage, and flower time. He says his brother is the one providing that particular mom, but when I asked him if he could text/call his brother to see some basic info (how's she smell?), he just repeated that the only info available is what's on the page. Not diggin that. No hate towards the guy, but seems off to me tbh.


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 11, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Dookie is good earlier in this thread someone said he was great he’s on here also I think it’s kaka420 or something


Dookie is A++. Helen Back babies looking good!


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 11, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Dookie is A++. Helen Back babies looking good!


Been thinking of grabbing it up just to add a solid Sativa to the garden. Need to save up some mullah. He also has that Candyland and Nic the Bruiser cut.


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 12, 2019)

He said he don't like puffing the Helen. Turbo brain cleaner


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 17, 2019)

Got to love how you have a $30 dollar GG4 cut next to $300 GG4 cut.

Oooooooo Strainly


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 17, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Got to love how you have a $30 dollar GG4 cut next to $300 GG4 cut.
> 
> Oooooooo Strainly


The $300 cut is 10x better


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 17, 2019)

Organa might have came thru I’ll update tomorrow I’m hoping there official bc it’s the harder to get cuts


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Organa might have came thru I’ll update tomorrow I’m hoping there official bc it’s the harder to get cuts


So Organa came thru nice hardened cuts that’s another +1 so far it’s been

Momma funk A+ ( well before she stopped)
Dookie farms A+ ( aka kaka420 on here)
Echelon gardens A+ (Pricey tho)
Organa clones A+
Shoreline A+ (aka shoreline og on here)

Red rum C (One poster is saying he didn’t get anything and raged and someone else said they did receive the cuts but we’re pitiful and another says they were great) 

Personally I don’t expect my cuts to look like beauty queens .. I can get them there myself .. I just need them to be pest and pm free .. u can just feed and water a hungry clone .. but pest and pm can shut u down 


There’s a few bad ones in this thread but I’ll save it for the guys who had the problems to speak on it 

I wanna try the big boys now grabbing cuts for the low is like Xmas for me but I’m super tempted to say f it and order one if those more expensive cuts .. after these flower


----------



## nc208 (Sep 18, 2019)

I found these guys through some hunting. I have never bought from them but they got some serious heat. Anyone ever heard of them?
www.mvpclones.com


----------



## greywind (Sep 18, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I found these guys through some hunting. I have never bought from them but they got some serious heat. Anyone ever heard of them?
> www.mvpclones.com


Those prices.... HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 18, 2019)

greywind said:


> Those prices.... HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ikr. for those prices, might as well just drive to cali and buy dispensary cuts for $20.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 18, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> ikr. for those prices, might as well just drive to cali and buy dispensary cuts for $20.


Lol 

I texted him said the biscotti cut was like 10k ..maybe he’s tryna re coup and make profits 

The runtz is a weird one bc it was found in a pack that was made fairly recent .. i get hype and why the price is so high but we’re in a era where social media has a stronger influence so this trend with the prices and boutique stays strains is gonna rise a lot 

I remember when a 300 pack of seeds was outrageous.. shits fairly the norm now for “boutique shit” so expect to see high prices for these clones ..


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 18, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I found these guys through some hunting. I have never bought from them but they got some serious heat. Anyone ever heard of them?
> www.mvpclones.com


Way to over priced for such a shotty website too. You want a Sundae Driver 19 clone I will get you one for $20 not $500 lol


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> So Organa came thru nice hardened cuts that’s another +1 so far it’s been
> 
> Momma funk A+ ( well before she stopped)
> Dookie farms A+ ( aka kaka420 on here)
> ...


Still can grab cuts from Mamafunk for a few more weeks hopefully. Had a small delay in their plans and still going to be shipping out of state from what I was told


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 19, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Got to love how you have a $30 dollar GG4 cut next to $300 GG4 cut.
> 
> Oooooooo Strainly


Ill say this my cut of GG4 was gifted to me so id feel like a creep if i turned around and started charging $300 for cuts of her. Dude gave to me and said to share. So i have and i will but at a price that covers my time and shipping.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 19, 2019)

Shoreline genetics ECSD SHORELINE BUBBA KUSH


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2019)

@Crippykeeper that’s righteous brother!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks @colocowboy. 

Here is GG4 just made a new mom flowering out my original momma.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 20, 2019)

I had read some bad reviews about redrum genetics but I wanted a cut he had so gave him a shot. So far so good healthy cuts hopefully the smoke they produce is legit. 

Archive sour diesel 
 Archive rudeboi OG


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 20, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> I had read some bad reviews about redrum genetics but I wanted a cut he had so gave him a shot. So far so good healthy cuts hopefully the smoke they produce is legit.
> 
> Archive sour diesel
> View attachment 4397144 Archive rudeboi OGView attachment 4397145


They look good!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2019)

@main cola Didnt you say deeply rooted sent you pm? They have ghost og and larry og that would be cool if theyre legit cuts and not s1 phenos. But if they did you dirty Ill pass.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 23, 2019)

I can’t wait for my fpog and legend to get bigger if there real deal .. the legend is throwing 3 blade and 5 blade so that’s a good sign

My momma funk clones finally rooted in the pot there taking off now .. the banana punch made roots quick in rock wool but is taking forever to root in soil and the wedding cake there the slower two I think my soil is too wet

My mutant ecsd bx is looking exactly like the clone .. I’ll have it from shoreline soon to compare but I’ll post pics eventually .. same woody stems that look purple.. same 3 and 5 blade leafs and the smell is crazy in veg and same yellowing along the sides of the leaves .. on lower leaves on clones


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @main cola Didnt you say deeply rooted sent you pm? They have ghost og and larry og that would be cool if theyre legit cuts and not s1 phenos. But if they did you dirty Ill pass.


I picked up a super silver haze clone from deeply rooted she wasnt the prettiest clone but quarantined for a week sprayed captain jacks bug juice I haven’t noticed any PM


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> I picked up a super silver haze clone from deeply rooted she wasnt the prettiest clone but quarantined for a week sprayed captain jacks bug juice I haven’t noticed any PM


Thank you, let us know how that ssh does for you.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 25, 2019)

This is that ecsd mutant bx seed i was talking about

Now that the motor breath is bigger i can say they smell alike but my ecsd stem rub being 3x stronger

Let me add some info for those on the seeds in like 2010 or 2012 around there Chaco made ecsd x nevs haze which produce some big hazey plants .. He sent me those i grew the haze it was nevs with a sour mix mostly haze .. He took a male from that cross and hit it back to the ecsd i grew two of them till about 2 3 weeks flower and had to kill them bc the smell mid summer was bad lol .. Like houses away bad .. after having germ issues only 3 came up ( most cracked open tho) the mutant was in a solo cup for months .. she throws a weird ass leaf crinkle if she isn't happy had the crinkle from birth


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 26, 2019)

I know we have mentioned Mainely winning cup before, Whats everyones thought on the Oni tropicana cookies and what he says is the breeding cut directly from Franco for super lemon haze?


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 27, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I know we have mentioned Mainely winning cup before, Whats everyones thought on the Oni tropicana cookies and what he says is the breeding cut directly from Franco for super lemon haze?


He has a good rep for quality of clones received. Everyone always says they come in solid. As far as authenticity of cuts, I have not heard much. Try asking him how he obtained the cut or established the relationship to get the cut. One time I did the same with One love elite clones asking about how he got his Mac 1 Caps cut and all he said was "the homie gave it to me." Needless to say that was the last I cared to hear from him.


----------



## Serverchris (Sep 28, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> He has a good rep for quality of clones received. Everyone always says they come in solid. As far as authenticity of cuts, I have not heard much. Try asking him how he obtained the cut or established the relationship to get the cut. One time I did the same with One love elite clones asking about how he got his Mac 1 Caps cut and all he said was "the homie gave it to me." Needless to say that was the last I cared to hear from him.


It's hard to say about the Tropicana cookies cause you can buy a pack of the Tropicana cookies f2 and find your own cut that looks exactly like the breeder cut, whether it's as good or not, who knows.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 28, 2019)

I haven't been around for a bit but I logged in for some updates. 

All the cuts I got grew wonderfully.

I will say that Im not 100% sure mamafunks Wedding Cake is the actual tkam#3 clone only. It may very likely be the original, but she simply doesn't perform like she did years ago when jb sent her out.

Also, the ecsd from Shoreline is gorilla glue. The smell, taste, high, crystal coverage, branching, growth are all dead giveaways. I got the gg4 cut when joesy's camp first sent them out years ago and Ive grown her ever since, I passed her to a lot of large med growers and breeders...I know her like the back of my hand. 

The only thing that isn't 100% in line with the gg4 cut MIGHT be bud structure (which could also just be epigenetics). Shorelines "ecsd" seems to pique at a certain bud size then start foxtailing, leaving open the possibility that its a glue bx or s1. 

However, Ill conclude that it is either gg4, gg4 s1, or a gg4 bx and likely nothing else.

Im not trying to cast a shadow on the guy, he seems to be well liked around these parts and it could be a simple mislabeling in his garden. The buds he posted pics of on strainly and the plants grown by mr magoo all scream glue to me. 

Tis a fine strain, but sure tis no diesel, English.


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 28, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> I will say that Im not 100% sure mamafunks Wedding Cake is the actual tkam#3 clone only. It may very likely be the original, but she simply doesn't perform like she did years ago when jb sent her out.
> .


My wedding cake is taking off in flower right now and the mother plant is throwing off some thick stemmed clones.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 28, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> My wedding cake is taking off in flower right now and the mother plant is throwing off some thick stemmed clones.


Mine does too, she just didn't stack like the cut from years before.


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 28, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Mine does too, she just didn't stack like the cut from years before.


I will tell you in a few weeks. Can't always blame the cut


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 28, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I will tell you in a few weeks. Can't always blame the cut



True. 

But most people I know who acquired the cut later on let her go for the same reasons.

She just seems super susceptible to the various maladies that have stricken the clone trade.


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 28, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> True.
> 
> But most people I know who acquired the cut later on let her go for the same reasons.
> 
> She just seems super susceptible to the various maladies that have stricken the clone trade.


Like what??


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 28, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> I haven't been around for a bit but I logged in for some updates.
> 
> All the cuts I got grew wonderfully.
> 
> ...





zoomboom said:


> I haven't been around for a bit but I logged in for some updates.
> 
> All the cuts I got grew wonderfully.
> 
> ...


Ecsd looks close to gg4. The pics mister Magoo and I have posted are 100% ecsd.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 28, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Like what??


Well, there's a few fungal pathogens that affect cannabis, with only a couple that have been identified. Possibly hemp latent viroid being one. Also possibly caused by stem nematoads or other vectors. Phenomenon known as 'dudding'.

Symptoms include but aren't limited to: slower vigor, low smell airy low-crystal buds, smaller buds, overall decreases in yield appearance, and potency.

There's a huge thread on ic about this. Many people who passed clones there and at a few more sites spread it pretty hard.


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 28, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> Well, there's a few fungal pathogens that affect cannabis, with only a couple that have been identified. Possibly hemp latent viroid being one. Also possibly caused by stem nematoads or other vectors. Phenomenon known as 'dudding'.
> 
> Symptoms include but aren't limited to: slower vigor, low smell airy low-crystal buds, smaller buds, overall decreases in yield appearance, and potency.
> 
> There's a huge thread on ic about this. Many people who passed clones there and at a few more sites spread it pretty hard.


Not seeing any symptoms at all in my plant. Doesn't seem stunted or yellowing. Seems actually to be one of the healthier ones.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 28, 2019)

Mama Junk got Duds in her inventory bro.. All Star Clones had lots of Duds also... pop those seeds and avoid plaguing your entire library stock of genetics .. not worth it


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 28, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Mama Junk got Duds in her inventory bro.. All Star Clones had lots of Duds also... pop those seeds and avoid plaguing your entire library stock of genetics .. not worth it


Being that I am growing it and it seems pretty vigorous I would say its not dudded. You go pop your seeds and have fun.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 28, 2019)

5 clones from her and all look good except my banana punch but I think it’s my fault I planted a rock wool cube too deep and my soil is cold from the ac 

I even replanted the Sunday driver and wedding cake bc my soil was old and kinda hard they are doing good if the cake is big enough to take a small cut I’m gonna do it tonight and put the cake in flower


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 28, 2019)

I haven’t taken any to flower, but for the price I was willing to take a risk with Mama Funk. They were healthy and pest free. They have been in limbo for 2 months waiting for me. Gave them new shoes, moved them away from the window and threw em under 24/0.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Sep 28, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> True.
> 
> But most people I know who acquired the cut later on let her go for the same reasons.
> 
> She just seems super susceptible to the various maladies that have stricken the clone trade.


You're absolutely right about her being susceptible to various issues. She can also be quite finicky throughout her flower cycle. I honestly don't love her all that much in comparison to the other stuff I'm working with. I keep her around though because a handful of long time clients consistently want her for their commercial gardens. ‍
Cannabis Business Times just did a pretty great article about "dudding". Not sure if it's been mentioned here. I first started noticing it effecting me in a big way about 3 years ago when I was flowering 90 lights and buying clones from nurseries to fill them. Half of every tray I got would be dudded. It was a f*%ing nightmare. Ruined my whole life for nearly 3 cycles. It's honestly 50% of the reason I started doing my own clones.

I'm sorry to hear you weren't pumped on how the cake turned out for you. Shoot me an email and I'll make sure you get some credit for next time.

Also thank you oodles to all the people on this forum showing us so much love. None of what I do is possible without you guys. I'm forever indebted to this community and I hope my gratitude can speak through the clones I provide.

Email is always the best way to reach us.
If you have detailed questions or concerns about our company or the cultivars we carry please email me directly at [email protected] com


----------



## smokadepep (Sep 29, 2019)

mamafunkclones said:


> You're absolutely right about her being susceptible to various issues. She can also be quite finicky throughout her flower cycle. I honestly don't love her all that much in comparison to the other stuff I'm working with. I keep her around though because a handful of long time clients consistently want her for their commercial gardens. ‍
> Cannabis Business Times just did a pretty great article about "dudding". Not sure if it's been mentioned here. I first started noticing it effecting me in a big way about 3 years ago when I was flowering 90 lights and buying clones from nurseries to fill them. Half of every tray I got would be dudded. It was a f*%ing nightmare. Ruined my whole life for nearly 3 cycles. It's honestly 50% of the reason I started doing my own clones.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you weren't pumped on how the cake turned out for you. Shoot me an email and I'll make sure you get some credit for next time.
> ...


Welcome to RIU


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 2, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on mainely and he didnt disappoint. Super fast shipping, packaged safely with LED. Cuts were huge and fully rooted in solo cups. Communication was great and he was helpful on giving growing advice. Cant wait to flower these girls out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Pulled the trigger on mainely and he didnt disappoint. Super fast shipping, packaged safely with LED. Cuts were huge and fully rooted in solo cups. Communication was great and he was helpful on giving growing advice. Cant wait to flower these girls out


Whatcha get from them?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 3, 2019)

I’ll update later but I have some things from deeply rooted on the way
Corey
Larry
Ghost


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Whatcha get from them?


My apologies.... I requested his tropicana cookies, he threw in a divine gelato #3 for free. I will say right off the bat the gelato clone already has funk on her.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Oct 3, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Thought I'd post my positive strainly experience.
> 
> I ordered from "aroma theraputic" on there because he has good reviews and someone here said he was legit.
> 
> ...


Dealt with him multiple times. Solid cat who gives great discounts on returning buyers.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Oct 3, 2019)

Yohandanko on Strainly is great as well. He has MAC crosses for the lowest I've seen. Grabbed a few, LEGIT homie! That Stutter cross is *amazingggg*. People are sleeping on his crosses


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 4, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Pulled the trigger on mainely and he didnt disappoint. Super fast shipping, packaged safely with LED. Cuts were huge and fully rooted in solo cups. Communication was great and he was helpful on giving growing advice. Cant wait to flower these girls out


I just don't get how he can still be pushing his Sundae Driver clone for $250. I am not a big fan of this hoarding genetics and then charging ridiculous prices making it hard for others to be able to grow that strain. He wants to act like he is helping the community when that is just sweet talk for people to help his pockets more. This is why I have so much respect for Mamafunk. She offers a lot of help to the community and does not over charge to feed her pockets. We have everyone over here fearing big corp will take over the industry when its people in general who just seem greedy. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I just don't get how he can still be pushing his Sundae Driver clone for $250. I am not a big fan of this hoarding genetics and then charging ridiculous prices making it hard for others to be able to grow that strain. He wants to act like he is helping the community when that is just sweet talk for people to help his pockets more. This is why I have so much respect for Mamafunk. She offers a lot of help to the community and does not over charge to feed her pockets. We have everyone over here fearing big corp will take over the industry when its people in general who just seem greedy.
> Just my two cents.


Supply and demand my dude, mama is damn cheap on her prices, however I call them “get aquainted prices” very soon she will not ship outside her state due to legal restrictions. She building a name and reputation with her quality and prices. However it will not be sustained in the long run. A cut in socal area may only go for 50$. Take that same cut to a non legal state and boom, 250$... Am I happy with it? No, but do I understand. You do get what you pay for, packaged arrived within 96 hours of payment, his packaging, communication and cooperation is not typical in the grey market. Judging by the long line of reviews its seem my experience with him is normal. I would rather buy with piece of mind knowing that everything is being handled professionally. And just to clarify, I am NOT saying mama is not professional as I have never used her: I al referring to all the other guys out there with hit and miss reviews


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 4, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Supply and demand my dude, mama is damn cheap on her prices, however I call them “get aquainted prices” very soon she will not ship outside her state due to legal restrictions. She building a name and reputation with her quality and prices. However it will not be sustained in the long run. A cut in socal area may only go for 50$. Take that same cut to a non legal state and boom, 250$... Am I happy with it? No, but do I understand. You do get what you pay for, packaged arrived within 96 hours of payment, his packaging, communication and cooperation is not typical in the grey market. Judging by the long line of reviews its seem my experience with him is normal. I would rather buy with piece of mind knowing that everything is being handled professionally.


Sure, if you are looking to take advantage and capitalize on other individuals. A clone has very little to almost no overhead for most of us growers. The cost is basically zero. He just seems like a whole lot of marketing and gimmicks to me. I would rather deal with people like I said who are trying to help the community and not just capitalize on it.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Oct 4, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Supply and demand my dude, mama is damn cheap on her prices, however I call them “get aquainted prices” very soon she will not ship outside her state due to legal restrictions. She building a name and reputation with her quality and prices. However it will not be sustained in the long run. A cut in socal area may only go for 50$. Take that same cut to a non legal state and boom, 250$... Am I happy with it? No, but do I understand. You do get what you pay for, packaged arrived within 96 hours of payment, his packaging, communication and cooperation is not typical in the grey market. Judging by the long line of reviews its seem my experience with him is normal. I would rather buy with piece of mind knowing that everything is being handled professionally. And just to clarify, I am NOT saying mama is not professional as I have never used her: I al referring to all the other guys out there with hit and miss reviews


Although I've never ordered with Mainley, I've talked with him a few times. He's definitely good people with good intentions. When you pay a lot for a cut as a nursery your prices need to reflect that. It also has a lot to do with how many clones a nursery is selling. Less clones = higher price point per clone. Average local price in SoCal for a clone is 12-14 regular priced or 8-10 wholesale. I've been selling in state at those price points for a couple years. Since I've made good connections with other nurseries and breeders I haven't had to spend $1000s on a clone so I haven't needed to charge $100s for a clone. Again I can't speak to his quality but I did want to give Mainley some love as the conversations I've had with him have always been mutually beneficial and kind. He's definitely in it for the right reasons and not just lining his pockets.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Oct 4, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Sure, if you are looking to take advantage and capitalize on other individuals. A clone has very little to almost no overhead for most of us growers. The cost is basically zero. He just seems like a whole lot of marketing and gimmicks to me. I would rather deal with people like I said who are trying to help the community and not just capitalize on it.


He's good people my man. I promise a high quality clone has more overhead than you'd expect. While I don't agree with doing large quantities at hundreds of dollars I fully get needing to do low quantities that way. Like bare minimum you gotta factor in those extra 6-8 hrs of power used every day lol


----------



## dannyboy6 (Oct 5, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> He has a good rep for quality of clones received. Everyone always says they come in solid. As far as authenticity of cuts, I have not heard much. Try asking him how he obtained the cut or established the relationship to get the cut. One time I did the same with One love elite clones asking about how he got his Mac 1 Caps cut and all he said was "the homie gave it to me." Needless to say that was the last I cared to hear from him.


I just last week got a Super Lemon Haze from him. Very nice clone and healthy. I can’t speak to the authenticity of the cut but I’m going to go on a little faith. He has a lot of good reviews and it wouldn’t make sense to squander all the work building it by have a phony cut substitution.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 5, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’ll update later but I have some things from deeply rooted on the way
> Corey
> Larry
> Ghost


So after having shit weather my clones landed 3 days late but alive the only one that didn’t really miss a beat was the stardawg

He even threw me a extra ghost cut so I can flower that one and mom the other that was cool

It’s crazy this changed everything and how I buy seeds now .. having all the popular cuts is cool ..now I pop seeds for males in mind


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 5, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> So after having shit weather my clones landed 3 days late but alive the only one that didn’t really miss a beat was the stardawg
> 
> He even threw me a extra ghost cut so I can flower that one and mom the other that was cool
> 
> It’s crazy this changed everything and how I buy seeds now .. having all the popular cuts is cool ..now I pop seeds for males in mind


Be interested in what those look like in flower, cheers and be watching.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 6, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Sure, if you are looking to take advantage and capitalize on other individuals. A clone has very little to almost no overhead for most of us growers. The cost is basically zero. He just seems like a whole lot of marketing and gimmicks to me. I would rather deal with people like I said who are trying to help the community and not just capitalize on it.





mamafunkclones said:


> He's good people my man. I promise a high quality clone has more overhead than you'd expect. While I don't agree with doing large quantities at hundreds of dollars I fully get needing to do low quantities that way. Like bare minimum you gotta factor in those extra 6-8 hrs of power used every day lol


I agree there's a lot to providing clones for people, especially a good quality clone.

There's a big difference between making a few cuts at home and running a business to provide clones.

Sure, to make a few cuts at home will only cost you a few bucks, if that. But consider how much would extra would it cost you to start a business, file for a cannabis license, create a marketing program, build a facility, test your gear, pay employees, pay rent, etc.

If you want cheap clones, go make them yourself or by some from a guy in a van. It will be a crap shoot whether or not you get a good product. For me, I'd rather pay $100 for fire genetics than $5 for hemp. It takes 2-4 months to grow out a plant. That's a lot of time wasted if it's a crappy plant. Especially when you consider plant limits.

In my opinion, genetics is the most important thing. You can be the best grower in the world but if you have crappy genetics, you'll still get crappy flower.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I agree there's a lot to providing clones for people, especially a good quality clone.
> 
> There's a big difference between making a few cuts at home and running a business to provide clones.
> 
> ...


Sure, if you want to go pay $250 for a clone I paid $20 for that's on you. I understand the business behind it, I just don't agree with the principle. To each is own.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 10, 2019)

+1 for funk again update later

Man at this point I’m gonna flower everything and see what I wanna keep ..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone flower out any of these clones? Just wondering what finished product looks like.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone flower out any of these clones? Just wondering what finished product looks like.


@dstroy has her Sundae Driver I’m pretty sure and is about to give Grape Ape a go...

I may be wrong, you’d have to ask him. But he could maybe provide some help. I have no flower pics besides what clones flipped on me as they waited.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> @dstroy has her Sundae Driver I’m pretty sure and is about to give Grape Ape a go...
> 
> I may be wrong, you’d have to ask him. But he could maybe provide some help. I have no flower pics besides what clones flipped on me as they waited.


Ok, I've seen D's current sundae driver. I'll ask him what he thinks of it so far. Cheers and thanks


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok, I've seen D's current sundae driver. I'll ask him what he thinks of it so far. Cheers and thanks


Yep, I just put up pics of the sundae driver in TnT, daily nugg.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 10, 2019)

So i gotta ask how bad are these clones stinking in the mail? i live in a red state still so not trying to get popped over some clones.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> So i gotta ask how bad are these clones stinking in the mail? i live in a red state still so not trying to get popped over some clones.


I cut fresh cuts and ship them like that inside of a few ziplock baggies inside a priority box from the post office and you can't smell them, usually 4-12 cuts at a time. 

Now sending a fully rooted cut? Not sure about that but I would assume certain strains will be worse than others.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 12, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> So i gotta ask how bad are these clones stinking in the mail? i live in a red state still so not trying to get popped over some clones.


Never had any issue with smell. One of the first shipments from mamafunk came in a little black bag and it smelled like mint. That was prior to the summer. They had to dump the black back or the summer because it made it into a humidity nightmare. But even without it I have never noticed any smell from the package. Not sure about dogs but humans would have no clue


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2019)

Anyone grow out any of Mainely's Cup winning clones looks like to me he's buying some of them from Derrick and then cutting the price to 1/4 of what he's getting wonder if he knows about that i'm sure he does but you would figure these guys would come up with some kind of a contract so you couldn't.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 14, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone grow out any of Mainely's Cup winning clones looks like to me he's buying some of them from Derrick and then cutting the price to 1/4 of what he's getting wonder if he knows about that i'm sure he does but you would figure these guys would come up with some kind of a contract so you couldn't.


Who is Derrick??


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2019)

look it up not hard to find who's selling those exact cuts


smokadepep said:


> Who is Derrick??


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 14, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> look it up not hard to find who's selling those exact cuts


Look it up where?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2019)

Here https://westcoastconnoisseurs.com/


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 14, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Here https://westcoastconnoisseurs.com/


I was supposed to find that by searching Derrick?? They only have one clone up there as well and its not up on Mainely's menu. Ridiculously expensive too.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I was supposed to find that by searching Derrick?? They only have one clone up there as well and its not up on Mainely's menu. Ridiculously expensive too.


Well they had most not all of the cuts for sale at one time or another . And it's Derrick Green Dragon


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Well they had most not all of the cuts for sale at one time or another . And it's Derrick Green Dragon


Found Derrick Greendragon on instagram. Didn't see any of Mainely's cuts on there. Didn't see any connection between him and West Coast Connoisseurs. Are you making stuff up again??


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 15, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Ecsd looks close to gg4. The pics mister Magoo and I have posted are 100% ecsd.


There is no ECSD that looks, smells, tastes, and smokes like gorilla glue. 

Period.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 15, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> There is no ECSD that looks, smells, tastes, and smokes like gorilla glue.
> 
> Period.


I just vegged two of shoreline ECSD clones gonna put them to flower in a week or two so I guess find out if they are sour diesel or not.

if you dont mind me asking what makes you believe they are GG4 ? Did you grow one of his ECSD cuts ?


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 15, 2019)

zoomboom said:


> There is no ECSD that looks, smells, tastes, and smokes like gorilla glue.
> 
> Period.


Glue has diesel in the lineage. I can tell the difference but they're related. If you think it's not ecsd then please show me what you think ecsd is supposed to look like. They also smell different, chocolate diesel vs a sour fuel.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 15, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> I just vegged two of shoreline ECSD clones gonna put them to flower in a week or two so I guess find out if they are sour diesel or not.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what makes you believe they are GG4 ? Did you grow one of his ECSD cuts ?


They are different if you grow them side by side. Ecsd is superior to gg4 in every way. Ecsd has bigger colas, yield and more frost. Different smell and taste for sure.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Found Derrick Greendragon on instagram. Didn't see any of Mainely's cuts on there. Didn't see any connection between him and West Coast Connoisseurs. Are you making stuff up again??


He is right, not so long ago westcoastconn had the breeders cut of Divine gelato #3 up for sale for $900. Still doesn’t change anything IMO. So what, he bought a breeders cut and vegged her out and sold her for 250$. Expensive? Sure. But that’s business if you don’t like it, dont buy it


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 15, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> They are different if you grow them side by side. Ecsd is superior to gg4 in every way. Ecsd has bigger colas, yield and more frost. Different smell and taste for sure.
> 
> 
> In no way am I saying sour diesel and
> ...


----------



## nc208 (Oct 15, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> He is right, not so long ago westcoastconn had the breeders cut of Divine gelato #3 up for sale for $900. Still doesn’t change anything IMO. So what, he bought a breeders cut and vegged her out and sold her for 250$. Expensive? Sure. But that’s business if you don’t like it, dont buy it


Seems like just yesterday ppl were complaining about no access to Clone only elites. Now you have people creating access and ppl still bitching.


----------



## kgp (Oct 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Seems like just yesterday ppl were complaining about no access to Clone only elites. Now you have people creating access and ppl still bitching.


I believe that is just a attribution to human nature. You will never make everyone happy. My wife bitches when i don't clean the house. So I clean the house and she bitches because I didn't do a good enough of a job. Some people, I tell you... Hard to please.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 15, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> He is right, not so long ago westcoastconn had the breeders cut of Divine gelato #3 up for sale for $900. Still doesn’t change anything IMO. So what, he bought a breeders cut and vegged her out and sold her for 250$. Expensive? Sure. But that’s business if you don’t like it, dont buy it


I don't buy it nor support it. Offer my opinion for free as well


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> He is right, not so long ago westcoastconn had the breeders cut of Divine gelato #3 up for sale for $900. Still doesn’t change anything IMO. So what, he bought a breeders cut and vegged her out and sold her for 250$. Expensive? Sure. But that’s business if you don’t like it, dont buy it


Don't remember bitching about him doing it was just asking if anyone ever bought a cut of him because some of his cuts did look like the that they were selling for big loot and wanted to know if they are legit was just saying dude might get pissy and refuse to sell him cuts.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I don't buy it nor support it. Offer my opinion for free as well


And for some one who's so well connected you know an awful lot about a little or is it because you been hanging of Mama Funks tit so long you forget ?


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> And for some one who's so well connected you know an awful lot about a little or is it because you been hanging of Mama Funks tit so long you forget ?


Forgive me for having respect for someone who is actually giving back to a community and helping others and not just trying to line their pockets. I am sure you are just the coolest person you know


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Forgive me for having respect for someone who is actually giving back to a community and helping others and not just trying to line their pockets. I am sure you are just the coolest person you know


Pretty Much .


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Pretty Much .


Tells me all I need to know about you


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Forgive me for having respect for someone who is actually giving back to a community and helping others and not just trying to line their pockets. I am sure you are just the coolest person you know


Oh giving back she donates $$ to charity or for medical research on a % of clone sales ?


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh giving back she donates $$ to charity or for medical research on a % of clone sales ?


She does a whole lot more than you and I so I have a lot of respect for her. I don't know what she does financially which is none of my business but she doesn't charge absurd prices on clones which allows patients all over to get hands on these genetics and Alyssa herself does seminars and classes to help others learn how to grow. Pretty sure they are free of charge as well. There are a lot more ways to give back to this community as it emerges from the underground.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Tells me all I need to know about you


Tells me all i need to know about you your a hater been hating ever since the day i was misinformed someone telling me she wasn't selling clones out of state anymore i was unaware she still was for a couple more weeks or another month so sue me you the one that's been riding my dick with every post.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 15, 2019)

As a matter of fact i show no ill will towards Mama Funk she has never wronged me so i'll keep her name out my mouth but you on the other hand are a different story Rider !


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 15, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Tells me all i need to know about you your a hater been hating ever since the day i was misinformed someone telling me she wasn't selling clones out of state anymore i was unaware she still was for a couple more weeks or another month so sue me you the one that's been riding my dick with every post.


Think whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 17, 2019)

Mama Funk came through with some beautiful healthy clones. Very happy pot head over here


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 17, 2019)

I can’t sleep so who wants some pics ?

some of my plants look like shit bc of this new soil mix I tried .. I never used coco and it’s 50% coco and soil the coco part is killing me

but I’m trying to keep these ones happy that haven’t been going crazy

First up is legend og I’m almost sure it’s real deal the look 3 and 5 finger blades and the growth it grows like a old clone ..stretches like og hard to clone or rather slow I should say but it’s the best looking plant rn


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 17, 2019)

Next up is tiger champagne from mama funk
The legend was put in flower kinda big but still stretched a lot the tiger was topped and put in flower


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

Next up is fpog (fruity pebbles og) she’s happy so far but idk if I should make her a bit greener she grows like a og but not as leathery as the originals but I can see the influence.. I’ve been hitting these plants with horse tranquilizer worth of Nutes and they don’t show any signs of burn .. these gavita flex bulbs are making the plants use a lot of iron I think


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

This one isn’t a clone I purchased but one that means a lot to me .. I swore up and down this was a sour d bx but now I can say for sure it’s not I’m not exactly sure what it is but it’s looking like a winner right now 

ok so I used to get some kill Tahoe og from my boy back In like 2012-13 real deal Tahoe so I found 5 seeds I planted all of them at the same time I had 2 seeds from ojd of the gsc x ssdh I had all the seeds in one paper towel ( I kno ) but at the time I had no hope for em .. well 3 cracked ..1 survived it was a mutant for months I just left to see what would happen .. that was my best move all year bc it’s my fav plant .. smells in veg more than the motor breath and the flower smells from just the white hairs is rank .. I’m having a cal mag issue I read is a regular thing with coco so bare with me .. she was just as dark green as the legend but the cal mag is making her look funky


she can be Tahoe also with those 3 finger and 5 finger blades so idk 
She looks kinda frosty so I’m leaning for it to be gsc x ssdh a gsc leaner heavy gsc ..


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Next up is fpog (fruity pebbles og) she’s happy so far but idk if I should make her a bit greener she grows like a og but not as leathery as the originals but I can see the influence.. I’ve been hitting these plants with horse tranquilizer worth of Nutes and they don’t show any signs of burn .. these gavita flex bulbs are making the plants use a lot of iron I think View attachment 4409603View attachment 4409604View attachment 4409605


Dude all your plants are looking healthy. Im not a coco fan i just use it to start then off in.
Looking forward to seeing that Legend Og flower. Happy growing


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> I believe that is just a attribution to human nature. You will never make everyone happy. My wife bitches when i don't clean the house. So I clean the house and she bitches because I didn't do a good enough of a job. Some people, I tell you... Hard to please.


You know what they say:
"Women. A nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there."
"Women. Can't live with them; can't live with them."


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Dude all your plants are looking healthy. Im not a coco fan i just use it to start then off in.
> Looking forward to seeing that Legend Og flower. Happy growing


thanks bro but those are the babies the older ones look like shit .. well not complete but still compared to my ocean forest run I never had so many problems at once .. I feel defeated lol .. but I’m gonna practice in that soil until I Master it it starts off great just the upkeep is more than I’m used to


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> thanks bro but those are the babies the older ones look like shit .. well not complete but still compared to my ocean forest run I never had so many problems at once .. I feel defeated lol .. but I’m gonna practice in that soil until I Master it it starts off great just the upkeep is more than I’m used to


Yeah i did a fully run with coco and the buds looked fine but the taste was not there. So never used it again went back to soilless potting mix. I do like the cocos texture and the way it drains.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> thanks bro but those are the babies the older ones look like shit .. well not complete but still compared to my ocean forest run I never had so many problems at once .. I feel defeated lol .. but I’m gonna practice in that soil until I Master it it starts off great just the upkeep is more than I’m used to


Is it coco loco? I been using it for a while now and I love it.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 18, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> So i gotta ask how bad are these clones stinking in the mail? i live in a red state still so not trying to get popped over some clones.


I live in a red state and I've had 48 different clones sent to me with only one hickup. I had some make it to my local post office and from there they got sent back to sender, tracking said "foward expired" I was like WTF? When I figured out what that meant i originally thought i had got ripped off but later found out the sender had nothing to do with it and made it right. The return address was fake and i got a letter from the US postal inspection service that said some shit about hazardous, restricted or perishable mail blah blah blah, but yeah I was on pins and needles for a while. That's been about a yr ago and I've got plenty more clones since. Most of the clones I get ain't air tight which use to worry me but it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Is it coco loco? I been using it for a while now and I love it.


strawberry fields.. and I mixed it with ocean forest it’s beautiful in the first 3 weeks but the fall off is serious and it doesn’t correct like soil .. if I fed my plants what I do In just ocean forest they woulda fried lol .. I didn’t do a exact mix ratio just by the eye so I think the cal mag issue caused lockout

the legend had the spotting and so did a few others but seeing how the others did upped the Nutes and cal mag before hand so the fall off should happen later when I want it too


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> strawberry fields.. and I mixed it with ocean forest it’s beautiful in the first 3 weeks but the fall off is serious and it doesn’t correct like soil .. if I fed my plants what I do In just ocean forest they woulda fried lol .. I didn’t do a exact mix ratio just by the eye so I think the cal mag issue caused lockout
> 
> the legend had the spotting and so did a few others but seeing how the others did upped the Nutes and cal mag before hand so the fall off should happen later when I want it too


Coco loco maybe close to what you mixed, its sorta like a coco soil mixture. I really do like it especially in smart pots because you can irrigate it quick without running over and down the side. Also it dont seem to shrink up like the OF when it gets a little dry. Fox Farms is the only thing I can get in my area without having it shipped in. At 18 bucks for the big bag beats shipping cost on most anything else.
Peace


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 20, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Next up is tiger champagne from mama funk
> The legend was put in flower kinda big but still stretched a lot the tiger was topped and put in flower


Awesome looking plants. I have the tiger champagne in flower at about 4 weeks. It is really starting to stack and the leaves are coated in trichomes. Looks like the trim is going to be very useful. I will get some pics up later if I can take them before lights come on.


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 22, 2019)

they change the rules or what?

why the fuk would anybody want to trade/buy from me when they can't even see my pics or listings?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> they change the rules or what?
> 
> why the fuk would anybody want to trade/buy from me when they can't even see my pics or listings?


I asked what's up with verification and told me I had to buy or trade and get 3 positive reviews. A bit much in my opinion


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I asked what's up with verification and told me I had to buy or trade and get 3 positive reviews. A bit much in my opinion


wack.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 22, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> they change the rules or what?
> 
> why the fuk would anybody want to trade/buy from me when they can't even see my pics or listings?


You have to make 3 purchases and get good feed back from vendor then they verify you.


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2019)

People wanted a more secure site, now it's to secure...
Should have just joined from the start,built your "rep" up & at the same time give them input on ways to make it better.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2019)

spot on.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 23, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> You have to make 3 purchases and get good feed back from vendor then they verify you.


Could just do like Reggie did and send people free beans for fake reviews. ( Sarcasm - the use of irony to mock or convey contempt )


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 23, 2019)

Anybody ever check out the equipment section? Lately been thinking about trying the ionized silver or reversal sprays etc. that they advertise on there. Have some fem seeds I would like to keep around/make more of.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anybody ever check out the equipment section? Lately been thinking about trying the ionized silver or reversal sprays etc. that they advertise on there. Have some fem seeds I would like to keep around/make more of.


Looks better than that T stuff on eBay or Amazon. 
The stuff I got from the hydro shop had that tea tent to it(worked very well)

I buy that stuff to try it out.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anybody ever check out the equipment section? Lately been thinking about trying the ionized silver or reversal sprays etc. that they advertise on there. Have some fem seeds I would like to keep around/make more of.


I made my own and it was so cheap and easy to do so. How much are they charging for a bottle, and what size?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I made my own and it was so cheap and easy to do so. How much are they charging for a bottle, and what size?


Varies...$10-25 and I don’t remember the quantity. But the price was reasonable enough for me justify it rather than trying to find all the ingredients etc. and make it myself. I just need it for 1-2 plants.

I have 2-3 beans left of Cannarados Orange Cheddar and I would like to continue it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Varies...$10-25 and I don’t remember the quantity. But the price was reasonable enough for me justify it rather than trying to find all the ingredients etc. and make it myself. I just need it for 1-2 plants.
> 
> I have 2-3 beans left of Cannarados Orange Cheddar and I would like to continue it.


just make sure you get enough to do the whole cycle. I'm going through it way quicker than I expected, but I'm also spraying twice a day and making sure I get full coverage so it will work. Thats about what I spent on all the materials I didnt already have to do this (silver wires, a cheap aquarium pump) and I can definetly make a few more batches with the materials I have. I think I made 8oz this last time. This is for colloidial silver, not STS. I also want to try making that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> just make sure you get enough to do the whole cycle. I'm going through it way quicker than I expected, but I'm also spraying twice a day and making sure I get full coverage so it will work. Thats about what I spent on all the materials I didnt already have to do this (silver wires, a cheap aquarium pump) and I can definetly make a few more batches with the materials I have. I think I made 8oz this last time. This is for colloidial silver, not STS. I also want to try making that.


With cs you can make a lot of batches with minimal silver. An ounce coin would make 100s of batches.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 25, 2019)

If anyone would like legit Gorilla Glue#4 i just posted GG4 cuts up on strainly.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2019)

I hit you up!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 26, 2019)

Other than picking her up from the northwest, how is this cut any different from all the other real GG4. Serious question


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 26, 2019)

I meant to update again so far my experience has been 100% on there since my first purchase like 3 months ago I’ve had nothing but positive vibes

I also have some rare cuts I’m flowering them right now to see what’s what
Sfv
Larry
Ghost
Legend - looks super fire
Corey
Motorbreath
Fpog
Fire 

I have others but that’s just the ogs


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I meant to update again so far my experience has been 100% on there since my first purchase like 3 months ago I’ve had nothing but positive vibes
> 
> I also have some rare cuts I’m flowering them right now to see what’s what
> Sfv
> ...


That's a nice line up..


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 26, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I hit you up!


I will log into strainly now.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 26, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Other than picking her up from the northwest, how is this cut any different from all the other real GG4. Serious question


It shouldn’t be any difference if they have gg4 they got it. If im not mistaken when this cut first came on to the scene she was freely passed along from friend to friend. There is only one cut gg4. I say shes legit because of the source i got it from.


----------



## Digger47 (Oct 26, 2019)

Crippy what state do you ship from?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2019)

gotta give credit where its due. thanks to this thread I found mama funk and got some wonderful clones. Not through strainly, lol.


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 27, 2019)

After Mamafunk discontinues shipping out of Cali, I will be offering up clones. I do not have all of her strains but I do have a decent list of genetics that I purchased from her that I hopefully can help provide others. Prices will be the exact same w/ a minimum of five per order. Shipping prices may vary from her price. Just need to make sure the costs are the same. Not sure whether I will root in Rockwool or Rapid Rooter plugs. I have had a lot more success and have grown accustomed to the rapid rooter plugs. I don't think I will be able to dedicate as much time as Alyssa and Brooke did but I will definitely be there to help as much as I can. Here is a list of the following strains I will have:

Blue Zkittlez
Chemscout OG
Garanimals
Gelato 41
Grandpas Breath
La Plantina
Lemon Royale
Motor Breath 15
Osmium 76
Rainbow Zkittlez
Skywalker OG
Strawberry Cough
Strawberry fruity peebles
Sundae Driver 19
Tiger Champagne
Watermelon Zkittlez
Wedding cake


----------



## booms111 (Oct 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> After Mamafunk discontinues shipping out of Cali, I will be offering up clones. I do not have all of her strains but I do have a decent list of genetics that I purchased from her that I hopefully can help provide others. Prices will be the exact same w/ a minimum of five per order. Shipping prices may vary from her price. Just need to make sure the costs are the same. Not sure whether I will root in Rockwool or Rapid Rooter plugs. I have had a lot more success and have grown accustomed to the rapid rooter plugs. I don't think I will be able to dedicate as much time as Alyssa and Brooke did but I will definitely be there to help as much as I can. Here is a list of the following strains I will have:
> 
> Blue Zkittlez
> Chemscout OG
> ...


I got my 5 picked out just let me know when ready


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 27, 2019)

did funk have more than one gelato cut ? I’m guessing mine is 41 also 

I wanted to the watermelon skittles but they didn’t have any more at the time I did get the banana punch tho

the sleeper in the group I think was the chemistry I did some research and if it’s the same chemistry (mb15x headbanger) then it’s gas and it’s going crazy on the east coast ig .. dude who made it is Boston roots seeds co ..he had some gear for sale using the same headbanger male but I guess cats out the bag bc its all sold out now .. I did get 3 packs bc in foresight


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> After Mamafunk discontinues shipping out of Cali, I will be offering up clones. I do not have all of her strains but I do have a decent list of genetics that I purchased from her that I hopefully can help provide others. Prices will be the exact same w/ a minimum of five per order. Shipping prices may vary from her price. Just need to make sure the costs are the same. Not sure whether I will root in Rockwool or Rapid Rooter plugs. I have had a lot more success and have grown accustomed to the rapid rooter plugs. I don't think I will be able to dedicate as much time as Alyssa and Brooke did but I will definitely be there to help as much as I can. Here is a list of the following strains I will have:
> 
> Blue Zkittlez
> Chemscout OG
> ...


Hallelujah i will be hitting you up for for sure. Thank you


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 27, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> did funk have more than one gelato cut ? I’m guessing mine is 41 also
> 
> I wanted to the watermelon skittles but they didn’t have any more at the time I did get the banana punch tho
> 
> the sleeper in the group I think was the chemistry I did some research and if it’s the same chemistry (mb15x headbanger) then it’s gas and it’s going crazy on the east coast ig .. dude who made it is Boston roots seeds co ..he had some gear for sale using the same headbanger male but I guess cats out the bag bc its all sold out now .. I did get 3 packs bc in foresight


The Chemistry is one of Mamafunks in house finds. They are doing another pheno search right now. It is So Cal White Lightning X Cherry Chem.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Oct 27, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> did funk have more than one gelato cut ? I’m guessing mine is 41 also
> 
> I wanted to the watermelon skittles but they didn’t have any more at the time I did get the banana punch tho
> 
> the sleeper in the group I think was the chemistry I did some research and if it’s the same chemistry (mb15x headbanger) then it’s gas and it’s going crazy on the east coast ig .. dude who made it is Boston roots seeds co ..he had some gear for sale using the same headbanger male but I guess cats out the bag bc its all sold out now .. I did get 3 packs bc in foresight


I used to carry the 33 at the beginning of the year but I swapped it for the 41 because I found it to be more resistant to pm and bud rot. The 41 doesn't yield quite as nice as the 33 but it's not far off and the quality is all around nicer in my personal opinion. I have some people helping me with some side by sides of the 41 I carry with a Mochi Gelato cut I just inherited. We'll know in a few more months with gelato reigns supreme. 
I've never heard of the Chemistry you mentioned. Ours is SoCal White Lightning (Chemd#4 x the white) x Cherry Chem (cherry pie x chemdawg). It was gifted to us in seed form by a local SoCal hobbiest. He let us name it back in late 2017 when we found what we considered a winner. At the time when I did my research I didn't find any one using that name. That's not to say they weren't. I just hadn't found that info. I hope you're not disappointed! There's a detailed description of the strain on our site mamafunkclones.com/chemistry.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 27, 2019)

mamafunkclones said:


> I used to carry the 33 at the beginning of the year but I swapped it for the 41 because I found it to be more resistant to pm and bud rot. The 41 doesn't yield quite as nice as the 33 but it's not far off and the quality is all around nicer in my personal opinion. I have some people helping me with some side by sides of the 41 I carry with a Mochi Gelato cut I just inherited. We'll know in a few more months with gelato reigns supreme.
> I've never heard of the Chemistry you mentioned. Ours is SoCal White Lightning (Chemd#4 x the white) x Cherry Chem (cherry pie x chemdawg). It was gifted to us in seed form by a local SoCal hobbiest. He let us name it back in late 2017 when we found what we considered a winner. At the time when I did my research I didn't find any one using that name. That's not to say they weren't. I just hadn't found that info. I hope you're not disappointed! There's a detailed description of the strain on our site mamafunkclones.com/chemistry.


Nah but thanks for clearing that up I seen the same strain used again so I thought it was the same.. I’m kinda excited now

u actually helped me solve a mystery .. for a week now I was getting something called white lightning when I first got it I didn’t think much it had some purple in it but the smell was like sweet but funky .. at the time we thought the guy didn’t kno the name he said white lighting written on the bag but who knows .. so I just said the lightning stuff 

boy oh boy it’s some fire shit .. it reminds me of purple punch but a more overall thicker smoother smoke and the high is stronger ..

When u google white lightning u don’t get much info but your description sounds spot on to what I had


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 28, 2019)

White Lightning is from SoCal Seeds.. he used Elite Genetics ChemD Male from some seeds Elite made.. there is no Chem4 in there.. 

Greenpoint seeds also used this same male in a shit ton of his work ....


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 28, 2019)

Anyone know of any reputable sellers that ship to Canada? More specifically, BC~ Just found this wondrous thing called Strainly, but it looks like a lot of navigating to find what you're looking for~

D~


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 28, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> White Lightning is from SoCal Seeds.. he used Elite Genetics ChemD Male from some seeds Elite made.. there is no Chem4 in there..
> 
> Greenpoint seeds also used this same male in a shit ton of his work ....


I bought the chemd Seeds he released but none popped .. they were like 8 yrs old tho at least ..


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 28, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> White Lightning is from SoCal Seeds.. he used Elite Genetics ChemD Male from some seeds Elite made.. there is no Chem4 in there..
> 
> Greenpoint seeds also used this same male in a shit ton of his work ....


Which GPS strains used a Chem D Male? I am familiar with the Stardawg crosses, and the older Polarbear OG and Monster Cookie crosses but I don't think I have ever seen any Chem D male crosses. Thanks for the info.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 28, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Which GPS strains used a Chem D Male? I am familiar with the Stardawg crosses, and the older Polarbear OG and Monster Cookie crosses but I don't think I have ever seen any Chem D male crosses. Thanks for the info.


Copper Chem


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 28, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Copper Chem


Copper Chem is a Stardawg cross, Chem 4 x Stardawg


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 28, 2019)

No it isnt... GPS is a total hack sorry


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 28, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> No it isnt... GPS is a total hack sorry


While GPS is indeed a total hack. Copper chem is indeed Chem 4 x Stardawg.

Cheers


----------



## boybelue (Oct 29, 2019)

The only time I've ever seen mention of chem D on the greenpoint site was used by the dude that made the grandaddy purple stuff, he was credited as the breeder of Nea Chem and a few others I cant remember.


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 29, 2019)

Has anyone ordered from Burninbarz? Says 31/31 happy custy's. Doesnt seem like a ton, but more than others I have been able to find that ship up to CAN~


----------



## boybelue (Oct 29, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Has anyone ordered from Burninbarz? Says 31/31 happy custy's. Doesnt seem like a ton, but more than others I have been able to find that ship up to CAN~


I have, he gets a lot of stuff from Archive, but yeah he's a good dude.


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 30, 2019)

Sent them a message asking why anybody would engage in trading or buying what they cant see, or even how to get rep without an available listing, and just got a cookie cutter bullshit reply. 

okey dokey


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 30, 2019)

Anyone order from "Mainley Cup winning clones"? Couple lookers for sure, "Jungle cake", "Runtz"~ Not sure how legit they all are, especially at up to $700/ each ~ Tried to msg Burninbarz with a few q's, didnt hear back~ 

Lovin this tho, as long as youre getting what you pay for... Id hate to send $400 and get a nl clone or something ~


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 31, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Anyone order from "Mainley Cup winning clones"? Couple lookers for sure, "Jungle cake", "Runtz"~ Not sure how legit they all are, especially at up to $700/ each ~ Tried to msg Burninbarz with a few q's, didnt hear back~
> 
> Lovin this tho, as long as youre getting what you pay for... Id hate to send $400 and get a nl clone or something ~


He has a good rep for shipping good healthy clones. Haven't heard any stories of people taking them to flower. I would hope at those prices you are getting the genetics you pay for but you never know.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2019)

picked up two cuts from redrum genetics
Archives sour diesel And Archive Rudeboi OG
Heres a pick of the sour diesel 28 days in bloom


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2019)

Here is some more shots of the GG4
28 days in bloom


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 2, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Here is some more shots of the GG4
> 28 days in bloom View attachment 4415548View attachment 4415549


Looking frosty.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone use Cupwinnerclones.com before? They seem to have a similar list to what Mainley is carrying. Their website is very shotty though and not much to it. The number to call is a San Francisco based number. Wondering if this is where he is sourcing some of his genetics from and whether they are legit.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Anyone know of any reputable sellers that ship to Canada? More specifically, BC~ Just found this wondrous thing called Strainly, but it looks like a lot of navigating to find what you're looking for~
> 
> D~


7 east genetics has some great stuff and hes in Canada. I've bought off some UK sellers and US sellers, a lot will ship to Canada.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2019)

@Crippykeeper sends nice clones. I trust that they are what he said they are, strong smelling clones B) looking forward to those flowers there!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> @Crippykeeper sends nice clones. I trust that they are what he said they are, strong smelling clones B) looking forward to those flowers there!


Come March you will be huffing on the glue.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2019)

Here the archive cut of rudeboi og #1 from redrum. Has a fruit loop smell at the moment hope the og comes out


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 8, 2019)

K&A kid said:


> Mainly's clones are healthy, disease and pest free. His clones ship fully rooted in solo cups of organic soil, they're pretty big but somewhat expensive at 200 to 250 each. Aroma is a solid vendor, verified clean genetics rooted in rockwool. Offers discounts on multiple purchases, most selections are 43 each shipping included. Also heard good things about mamafunk and deeply rooted but dont have first hand experience with either. Also fair warning to anyone considering Burninbarz Genetics, these are by far the filthiest clones I've ever seen. If he decides to send your order, you'll wish he just pocketed your money. His clones are guaranteed to have pm, mites, and root aphids. I kept what he sent for about a week then chopped n trashed them. I saw a lot of positive reviews on his page that convinced me to order.


My order from Mainelys clones arrived safe, FAST and he is a MOST generous soul. Cuts arrived LITERALLY the next day to Canada (28 hours, from drop off to my door, through customs to from the East coast US to Vancouver Island BC. 

All cuts were of pristine quality, absolutely no bugs, pm etc, andI have the utmost confidence they are what they are advertised to be. But I am going to be starting a grow log with the three strains I received once they are rooted and are off to the races. 

For each strain, he sends either one fully rooted and ready for veg clone, or 5 healthy un-rooted cuts. I opted for the un-rooted option, simply due to the package having to go through customs, the expected weather at this time of year the package would have to endure during shipping and I am most satisfied with my choices. And fwiw, I paid for two varieties, but he included THREE with the order. I did not ask him to do this, nor would I if I were you, but needless to say I am MOST grateful. Sometimes being a good polite, respectful soul has its upsides. I subscribe to the same mentality. I most certainly give my fair share to people, simply to attempt to inject some good things to good people in this life with no expectations for restitution. It's called good Karma, and it's really a THING . 

I will agree that to some, the money he charges might be a lot. But if you think about what you are getting for the price, I'd say it's quite reasonable. ESPECIALLY for people like myself who live in Canada and don't have the ease of access to fire strains, medical clubs, coops and dispensaries that those of you in the States enjoy. In fact, I was so impressed with my overall experience, his timely and informative responses to questions, his shipping time and quality of genetics, I have no need to look to anyone else to be honest. If you are on the fence, I'd say always do your research, but more importantly, use your intuition, and FEEL things out. And this just felt right. 

As I said I will be posting a log of the three strains when they have rooted, the strains are Tropicana Cookies (Oni's Selected cutting), Divine Gelato3 (In-house Genetics Breeder selected cut, which looks SO [email protected] BADASS), and his reccomended Black Banana Cookies #9...

Anyways, hopefully this has helped someone out there that was maybe hesitant to order. Albeit, I haven't grown them out. I'm not worried, in the least. 

Regards,
Hto~


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 8, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> My order from Mainelys clones arrived safe, FAST and he is a MOST generous soul. Cuts arrived LITERALLY the next day to Canada (28 hours, from drop off to my door, through customs to from the East coast US to Vancouver Island BC.
> 
> All cuts were of pristine quality, absolutely no bugs, pm etc, andI have the utmost confidence they are what they are advertised to be. But I am going to be starting a grow log with the three strains I received once they are rooted and are off to the races.
> 
> ...


Oh ya, here's a shitty photo of the cuts rooting, just tearing apart the veg room atm for some much needed cleaning, but you get the idea ... 

Regards,
~


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 8, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Oh ya, here's a shitty photo of the cuts rooting, just tearing apart the veg room atm for some much needed cleaning, but you get the idea ...
> 
> Regards,
> ~



A couple of the cuts after about three days in ze dome...


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 8, 2019)

The mark ups on some of these strains are nuts. Almost 2000%. Saw a Slurricaine clone up there for $300 when you can purchase the same clone for $16-$20 at Harborside from PCG stock.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

That's the way of the world pple are going to be sick once everything drops to 10$ a clone


----------



## kgp (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> That's the way of the world pple are going to be sick once everything drops to 10$ a clone


No they wont... They will just invent the next fad and sell it for more because no one has it yet. Been working for years.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> That's the way of the world pple are going to be sick once everything drops to 10$ a clone


It will never be like that, it's just business with regular supply and demand. If everything were that cheap many breeders wouldn't put the time and effort into finding a prized cut just to know it'll be 10 bucks in a few months. After a while of it being around and lots of people have supply it will drop in price. Just like diamonds, if they flooded the market then they would be worthless but keeping supply super limited or building hype will keep prices high for a while.

I see strainly more as a place to buy and sell sold out gear and pay higher prices for clones. For alot this is great though cuz they probably dont have access to mamafunk and other cheap places and live in illegal states or countries or just have zero connections. If you got access to cheap good stuff then that's awesome, but not everyone does so 300-500 for a clone only elite is actually cheap if you were buying weed or kept finding duds in packs of seeds, After 1 run it'll have paid for itself.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

So who are the top 3 reliable Cline shippers on strainly.


----------



## kgp (Nov 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It will never be like that, it's just business with regular supply and demand. If everything were that cheap many breeders wouldn't put the time and effort into finding a prized cut just to know it'll be 10 bucks in a few months. After a while of it being around and lots of people have supply it will drop in price. Just like diamonds, if they flooded the market then they would be worthless but keeping supply super limited or building hype will keep prices high for a while.
> 
> I see strainly more as a place to buy and sell sold out gear and pay higher prices for clones. For alot this is great though cuz they probably dont have access to mamafunk and other cheap places and live in illegal states or countries or just have zero connections. If you got access to cheap good stuff then that's awesome, but not everyone does so 300-500 for a clone only elite is actually cheap if you were buying weed or kept finding duds in packs of seeds, After 1 run it'll have paid for itself.


i totally agree. I would rather shell out a 3-5 hundred dollars for a cut that was chosen out of many plants and hunted for specific traits or terp profiles. You could spend a couple hundred on a pack or two of seeds and never find anything remotely as good. I have much respect for the people that dedicate their time to find that 1 out of 100+ that are clearly and literally a cut above the rest.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> The mark ups on some of these strains are nuts. Almost 2000%. Saw a Slurricaine clone up there for $300 when you can purchase the same clone for $16-$20 at Harborside from PCG stock.


 yes there is a markup. But for someone like me that would have to jump on a plane to go shopping for clones. Paying the markup kinda is cheaper. Now am i happy to be getting tourists taxed no but im getting what i want and usually that cost me $$$. Plus its a one time expenses and you have the cut years to come. But yeah paying $500-1000 for a cut it would have to be the first og i ever smoked. Id pay what they asked for that cut.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> So who are the top 3 reliable Cline shippers on strainly.


What strain you looking for ?


----------



## BrewerT (Nov 8, 2019)

I am posting some fresh packs of Cannardo Genetics, Subcool Genetics, BOG Seeds and a dozen packs of Bodhi's gear to help benefit a dear grower and fellow Veteran friend of mine who was recently manhandled by the fuzz and stripped of all his grow equipment and thrown in the clink for 31 days. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. Packs will be heavily discounted to help raise enough funds to get him at least get a basic tent and outfit to get his thumbs to work again! Thanks kind kindred!


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 8, 2019)

Got ripped off by someone and zero way to report or mark their profile. 

thanks strainly!


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 8, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> I am posting some fresh packs of Cannardo Genetics, Subcool Genetics, BOG Seeds and a dozen packs of Bodhi's gear to help benefit a dear grower and fellow Veteran friend of mine who was recently manhandled by the fuzz and stripped of all his grow equipment and thrown in the clink for 31 days. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. Packs will be heavily discounted to help raise enough funds to get him at least get a basic tent and outfit to get his thumbs to work again! Thanks kind kindred!


link meh!


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> What strain you looking for ?


Sours chems no cookies just put in order worth sl so we'll see how it goes also looking to spend with honest never been a frost chaser but some of his gear looks wild


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> Got ripped off by someone and zero way to report or mark their profile.
> 
> thanks strainly!
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 8, 2019)

kgp said:


> i totally agree. I would rather shell out a 3-5 hundred dollars for a cut


Hey Man U need some clones ?lol

I remember back in the day when people were spending thousands for a cut or at least that’s what I heard.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> Hey Man U need some clones ?lol
> 
> I remember back in the day when people were spending thousands for a cut or at least that’s what I heard.


Yeah ive read post where people paid couple thousand dollars for a cut. I know eventually the cut will pay for itself but damn it better be the fire.


----------



## kgp (Nov 8, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> Hey Man U need some clones ?lol
> 
> I remember back in the day when people were spending thousands for a cut or at least that’s what I heard.


I'm always looking for something special, whatcha got?

I just bought a 2500.00 membership to a cut club called black sheep farmz. https://blacksheepfarms420.com/

They deal with hand selected fire and its proven. 

I've paid out the ass for the original triangle kush, SFV, Ghost, Cookies, AJ's sour D, OGKB, blissful wizard, and many other legends. I dumped most of them because they weren't all they were cracked up to be. Maybe good at one time and probably still good to this day but with today's market, they have to yield too. My SFV OG was probably my favorite smoke ever but I cant make money off of it. 

I have gotten free cuts that were great GG4 is a great example of that. The price doesn't mean anything. Just because its expensive, doesnt mean its good. I will pay for good genetics though if I have the opportunity to profit from my investment.


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah, and up in Canada, there is even less access, UNLESS you know someone, that knows someone kind of thing~ Ive paid $250 for a pack of seeds before~ and granted you can get them all to root, 5 clones for $200-300, AINT that far off in my books~

Im VERY happy with the experience with Mainely tho, and I'm NOT always the easiest to please, especially if and when thing go awry and the other party is slacking, arrogant, too much ego etc. This was NOT the case, c'set la vie. 

Your mileage may vary, but when I'm bagging up that Tropicana Cookies, Divine Gelato #3 and them Black Banana Cookies #3. The LAST thing on my mind is going to be the money I spent to have the genetics indefinitely ~ ::)


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 8, 2019)

"mark williams"









Profile of Mark - Strainly


Learn more about Mark on Strainly




www.strainly.io







hit me up for a trade, i sent him stuff first, then he just went quiet. lol .


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 8, 2019)

I remember the first time I got the Louie xlv cut it was the best og I had ever grown . I was so obsessed with it , was my favorite strain and pretty much got the clone for free. At the time it had been whored out and I had a reputable nursery that I had made friends with . The guy who Was the proprietor of the Louie told me it was just a cut he paid 5gs for. At the time nobody had it so guess it was worth that . Pre og era .... this was back in 2011


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> "mark williams"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Thats sad that people would scam over some bullshit. 
I hope the strainly admin guys address issue of being able to post bad reviews as well as good reviews. 

Ps Buss totally up to you but id edit the address out of your post. Dude maybe a scammer but im sure you don’t want to get him cased up. Just my opinion.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> I remember the first time I got the Louie xlv cut it was the best og I had ever grown . I was so obsessed with it , was my favorite strain and pretty much got the clone for free. At the time it had been whored out and I had a reputable nursery that I had made friends with . The guy who Was the proprietor of the Louie told me it was just a cut he paid 5gs for. At the time nobody had it so guess it was worth that . Pre og era .... this was back in 2011


 back in those days he would make the money back from cut in no time shit
@$3600 lb good old days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2019)

It's more fun to find a special pheno when popping seeds vs flowering a cut for the first time. Sure I've grown some nice elite cuts but I've also found just as good phenos in nirvana strains as cuts I've bought out in Cali. And my cut of lvtk will hang with any strain for potency/resin production.

Now that said I've tossed 1000s of plants and out of those maybe found 10 that could hang with anything else, most notably my old 2002 blueberry and the lvtk.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

kgp said:


> I'm always looking for something special, whatcha got?
> 
> I just bought a 2500.00 membership to a cut club called black sheep farmz. https://blacksheepfarms420.com/
> 
> ...




About this club. If i was to
Join as yearly member must i attend the meets to get my cuts or do they have delivery system as well ?


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Thats sad that people would scam over some bullshit.
> I hope the strainly admin guys address issue of being able to post bad reviews as well as good reviews.
> 
> Ps Buss totally up to you but id edit the address out of your post. Dude maybe a scammer but im sure you don’t want to get him cased up. Just my opinion.


he can get fucked

everyone send him dildos


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> he can get fucked
> 
> everyone send him dildos


Lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

On a happier note heres the GG4 about a month from her due date


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's more fun to find a special pheno when popping seeds vs flowering a cut for the first time. Sure I've grown some nice elite cuts but I've also found just as good phenos in nirvana strains as cuts I've bought out in Cali. And my cut of lvtk will hang with any strain for potency/resin production.
> 
> Now that said I've tossed 1000s of plants and out of those maybe found 10 that could hang with anything else, most notably my old 2002 blueberry and the lvtk.


It is fun popping seeds and hunting but after reading and hearing about certain strains its a beautiful thing to be able to purchase them and try them out for ones self.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> he can get fucked
> 
> everyone send him dildos


What genetics were you trading?


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

Honest reviews on honest genetics gear?


----------



## BrewerT (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry folks. Despite being licensed and insured to grow and breed Strainly insists I first buy something :/ At any rate, if anyone is still interested I am also on THCfarmer or Instagram and/or DM me.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Honest reviews on honest genetics gear?


I dont think ive seen any members post a finished grow of anything they got off strainly. 

I currently have a rudeboi og and a sour diesel I purchased from redrum genetics in flower the rudeboi smells just like the vendors listening. As for his sour diesel its to early for me to say it’s legit.


----------



## kgp (Nov 8, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> About this club. If i was to
> Join as yearly member must i attend the meets to get my cuts or do they have delivery system as well ?


No, you dont have to commit to anything, he will commit to gifting you 50 cuts via mail, usually 10 at a time, the menu is constantly changing i think they have over 200 quality cuts


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2019)

kgp said:


> No, you dont have to commit to anything, he will commit to gifting you 50 cuts via mail, usually 10 at a time, the menu is constantly changing i think they have over 200 quality cuts


God bless America. Ill definitely give it some thought the cost of membership is well worth the 50 cuts sweet man. Thanks for sharing the knowledge


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 8, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> I remember the first time I got the Louie xlv cut it was the best og I had ever grown . I was so obsessed with it , was my favorite strain and pretty much got the clone for free. At the time it had been whored out and I had a reputable nursery that I had made friends with . The guy who Was the proprietor of the Louie told me it was just a cut he paid 5gs for. At the time nobody had it so guess it was worth that . Pre og era .... this was back in 2011


i used to get ogs from the dispensary under the table in like 07-09 2010 ish .. it was 36 and 4200 a plate but I could get 15 for a qutie all day so it was worth it

I had the Louie a few times it’s fire for sure but low yield and tight nugs kill it .. it’s a smokers strain not seller

if your were just getting ogs in 2011 u missed some kill shit .. they had ogs for at least 10 yrs at that point in 2007 .. u can still find ogs like this but with the gold rush of 2010 a lot of bullshit flooded and the prices fell ..and all the dispensarys popped up people realized hoarding the fire works out better


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 8, 2019)

Where are thr OGz with thick leather leaves thatb have 3 leafed trident look... str8 insane.. blows the doors off 99% whats available and popular


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Where are thr OGz with thick leather leaves thatb have 3 leafed trident look... str8 insane.. blows the doors off 99% whats available and popular


Thats what im looking for. Not high yielding pinesol og funk


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 9, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> i used to get ogs from the dispensary under the table in like 07-09 2010 ish .. it was 36 and 4200 a plate but I could get 15 for a qutie all day so it was worth it
> 
> I had the Louie a few times it’s fire for sure but low yield and tight nugs kill it .. it’s a smokers strain not seller
> 
> if your were just getting ogs in 2011 u missed some kill shit .. they had ogs for at least 10 yrs at that point in 2007 .. u can still find ogs like this but with the gold rush of 2010 a lot of bullshit flooded and the prices fell ..and all the dispensarys popped up people realized hoarding the fire works out better


I moved to la when I was 18 in 1999. I remember chronic being the thing , those little plastic gram bags for 20.. as far as ogs didn’t really see them till later. I still remember the first kush I got 75$ aneight ( straight purple and gold master kush) totally blew me away ... og came by a bit later , did t reallly get called og until bubba and other kushes got names and hype. Your dead on tho 2010 was when the 300 shops opened up and the cuts were let out to the general potheads. The reason I loved Louie so much at the time was the closest thing I could get to the ogs I bought for 60 to 65$. Backin 03’from east la. I was just saying started growing og cuts around 2010 and the Louie a year later . I failed twice trying to grow the high octane og that I jbeeezy gave me which was up here with the true ogs like Louie and Tahoe. I guess it’s hard to get good kush like that now since all the masters that grew back then stop growing and all the warehouse commercial grows messed it all up. That’s why I started growing my personal again.
Sorry for the rant


----------



## kgp (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thats what im looking for. Not high yielding pinesol og funk


Im wondering how this one will come out. SFV OG x sunset sherbert. Hand selected out of a big seed run. Cannarado genetics, i believe. It looks identical to the OGs i used to run. Viney with a bunch of three bladed leaves. They don't select specifically for yeild, its more about the terp profile. Not too much info out on her. She looks very og dominant. Im curious to what the sunset will do to her.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 9, 2019)

Just had to cancel my last order with Mamafunk due to low funds. It sucks but somethings came up. Shout out to her for being awesome and hooking this community up. They are going to do big things in their future.

Side note, my brother is going to send me three clones out as an early Christmas present.

Grabbing Double Dream, Capstone and Scoops from Purple City Genetics. Told him to keep an eye out for their Zookies, Slurricaine and Gushers cuts. Hopefully I can grab those before it gets too cold.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2019)

kgp said:


> Im wondering how this one will come out. SFV OG x sunset sherbert. Hand selected out of a big seed run. Cannarado genetics, i believe. It looks identical to the OGs i used to run. Viney with a bunch of three bladed leaves. They don't select specifically for yeild, its more about the terp profile. Not too much info out on her. She looks very og dominant. Im curious to what the sunset will do to her.
> 
> View attachment 4418721


Looks similar to the sfv I got going.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 9, 2019)

kgp said:


> . My SFV OG was probably my favorite smoke ever but I cant make money off of it.


Why? Isn't og shelf life like 6 seconds right now?


----------



## kgp (Nov 9, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Why? Isn't og shelf life like 6 seconds right now?


Yeah, but 1600 to 2000 a lb in today's market, its not profitable. Here in Michigan, people want cheap.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's more fun to find a special pheno when popping seeds vs flowering a cut for the first time. Sure I've grown some nice elite cuts but I've also found just as good phenos in nirvana strains as cuts I've bought out in Cali. And my cut of lvtk will hang with any strain for potency/resin production.
> 
> Now that said I've tossed 1000s of plants and out of those maybe found 10 that could hang with anything else, most notably my old 2002 blueberry and the lvtk.


I have several elites NOT for sale. I love to watch the fakes sprouting up everywhere and people posting shots of a leafy GG4 lol. Anyway I thought yesterday some of the seeds I tested a while back were damn near as good if not better than some of the moms I have floating around. Find the right breeder using the right genetics and finding plants as good is not that difficult. Out of almost 40 clone only strains I have and the others I've tossed out I can count on 1 hand the ones I couldnt live without. Than you have that 1 or 2 power strain that puts out nothing but fire offspring no matter what you cross it to. I look over that shit on strainly about once a week and about 90 percent of that crap I would pass over. 
I have yet to see ONE epic flowering plant in this entire thread or the mama funk thread. Lots of name drops but nothing even close to what I would consider breath taking.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I have several elites NOT for sale. I love to watch the fakes sprouting up everywhere and people posting shots of a leafy GG4 lol. Anyway I thought yesterday some of the seeds I tested a while back were damn near as good if not better than some of the moms I have floating around. Find the right breeder using the right genetics and finding plants as good is not that difficult. Out of almost 40 clone only strains I have and the others I've tossed out I can count on 1 hand the ones I couldnt live without. Than you have that 1 or 2 power strain that puts out nothing but fire offspring no matter what you cross it to. I look over that shit on strainly about once a week and about 90 percent of that crap I would pass over.
> I have yet to see ONE epic flowering plant in this entire thread or the mama funk thread. Lots of name drops but nothing even close to what I would consider breath taking.


What do you have? How long has your oldest og been around? People around here have og's dating back 2010.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> What do you have? How long has your oldest og been around? People around here have og's dating back 2010.


I have the OG Topanga that will knock your dick off. I have several OGs and have tossed out shit that most people would love to have.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Topanga is the greenest, one of the strongest I've ever had the pleasure to run. It is an instant high. You feel it in a half second after you inhale.
It's so green it's almost white.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

kgp said:


> Im wondering how this one will come out. SFV OG x sunset sherbert. Hand selected out of a big seed run. Cannarado genetics, i believe. It looks identical to the OGs i used to run. Viney with a bunch of three bladed leaves. They don't select specifically for yeild, its more about the terp profile. Not too much info out on her. She looks very og dominant. Im curious to what the sunset will do to her.
> 
> View attachment 4418721


I see a lot of the duck feet going on abd thats something I always attribute to OG. Two winners strains should provide some fire


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> I moved to la when I was 18 in 1999. I remember chronic being the thing , those little plastic gram bags for 20.. as far as ogs didn’t really see them till later. I still remember the first kush I got 75$ aneight ( straight purple and gold master kush) totally blew me away ... og came by a bit later , did t reallly get called og until bubba and other kushes got names and hype. Your dead on tho 2010 was when the 300 shops opened up and the cuts were let out to the general potheads. The reason I loved Louie so much at the time was the closest thing I could get to the ogs I bought for 60 to 65$. Backin 03’from east la. I was just saying started growing og cuts around 2010 and the Louie a year later . I failed twice trying to grow the high octane og that I jbeeezy gave me which was up here with the true ogs like Louie and Tahoe. I guess it’s hard to get good kush like that now since all the masters that grew back then stop growing and all the warehouse commercial grows messed it all up. That’s why I started growing my personal again.
> Sorry for the rant


 if you want something done right you gonna have to do it yourself. Im a OG lover was gifted the most amazing cut of her in 2006/2007 but lost her Back in 2012/13 the person that was keeping the mother was very elderly and unfortunately shit got mixed up. But this og grew gulf size nugs had the theee leaf thing going. The taste and smell were the same. Citrus pinsol earth OG funk. She was done in 8 weeks and till today id say that is the best smelling and tasting weed ive had the pleasure of smoking. Shit the reason I joined this site was doing research trying to find out what tree that was soni may ho buy it again. The reserva privada OG 18 is close in smell but thats it. 

That why i so glad strainly if an option now i can shop og cuts. Hopefully one of them is her.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Her is some shots of the sour diesel from archive Portland 
from redrum genetics


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Her is some shots of the sour diesel from archive Portland
> from redrum geneticsView attachment 4418761View attachment 4418762View attachment 4418763


Lol have you ever looked at archives IG?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol have you ever looked at archives IG?


I have. What is your point


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Lol have you ever looked at archives IG?


Do you believe that the cuts the dispensary is selling you is the breeders cut.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Do you believe that the cuts the dispensary is selling you is the breeders cut.


I never got a cut from dispensary in my life. But redrum hosed you. He popped a pack of archive and sent you the best one he found cause that ain't and never would be in 1000 years a cut archive would keep or breed with. It doesnt even have trichs on the sugar leaves. 90 percent of them clone sellers are popping packs and sending you guys the best of what they find. No one that hoards cuts would EVER give or sell there genetics to a clone seller. That GG4 you rocking prob came from a pack of my seeds lol.it has the look but is def not the GLUE


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Does anyone on this thread have a clone only they got off strainly that has a good flowering pic? I'm seriously curious to see some heat.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Topanga is the greenest, one of the strongest I've ever had the pleasure to run. It is an instant high. You feel it in a half second after you inhale.
> It's so green it's almost white.
> 
> View attachment 4418748


If this is your idea of fire bud then your opinion means shit to me. Please post some pictures of your grows and of all the mothers you have.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I never got a cut from dispensary in my life. But redrum hosed you. He popped a pack of archive and sent you the best one he found cause that ain't and never would be in 1000 years a cut archive would keep or breed with. It doesnt even have trichs on the sugar leaves. 90 percent of them clone sellers are popping packs and sending you guys the best of what they find. No one that hoards cuts would EVER give or sell there genetics to a clone seller. That GG4 you rocking prob came from a pack of my seeds lol.it has the look but is def not the GLUE


Why wouldn't he just buy the cut that they sell and mom it up and then mark up the cut? It is not that hard. No reason to even waste time popping a pack of seeds.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Ive seen you on these threads stirring shit up but the one time you post a picture with marijuana in it. It’s garbage.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Does anyone on this thread have a clone only they got off strainly that has a good flowering pic? I'm seriously curious to see some heat.


My Sundae Driver 19 is looking frosty and smells of straight grape kool aide. My Strawberry Cough just by smell is Strawberry Cough. The wedding cake is getting very frosty and stacking hard with a slight vanilla smell.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> My Sundae Driver 19 is looking frosty and smells of straight grape kool aide. My Strawberry Cough just by smell is Strawberry Cough. The wedding cake is getting very frosty and stacking hard with a slight vanilla smell.


Pics?


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 9, 2019)

Been rough fighting all that super duper pm and amazonian bugs you were talking about earlier.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Pics?


When I get around to it. Not much of a garden photographer.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I never got a cut from dispensary in my life. But redrum hosed you. He popped a pack of archive and sent you the best one he found cause that ain't and never would be in 1000 years a cut archive would keep or breed with. It doesnt even have trichs on the sugar leaves. 90 percent of them clone sellers are popping packs and sending you guys the best of what they find. No one that hoards cuts would EVER give or sell there genetics to a clone seller. That GG4 you rocking prob came from a pack of my seeds lol.it has the look but is def not the GLUE


Where is you gg4 at let me see


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Ive seen you on these threads stirring shit up but the one time you post a picture with marijuana in it. It’s garbage.


Topanga is not a looker but its definitely frostier than that cabbage weed you posted. Trust me my dude you dont want me to start posting pics unless you want your feelings hurt. I'm just making a point that your clone only DID not come from archives hands.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Why wouldn't he just buy the cut that they sell and mom it up and then mark up the cut? It is not that hard. No reason to even waste time popping a pack of seeds.


Thats what id be doing if i lived within driving distance to a dispensary. Its more work buying packs growing them out pheno hunt then make mothers and sell cuts. Path of least resistance. Buy from dispensary veg and cut and ship.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thats what id be doing if i lived within driving distance to a dispensary. Its more work buying packs growing them out pheno hunt then make mothers and sell cuts. Path of least resistance. Buy from dispensary veg and cut and ship.


More fake shit for the masses lol. Fake glues,cakes and macs for everyone...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

No i do want you to post you pictures that is what this website is about. Not shit talking from a distance. Keyboard gangsters.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> No i do want you to post you pictures that is what this website is about. Not shit talking from a distance. Keyboard gangsters.


Cut game 101.
Buy whatever clones whoever is selling, veg clone and take cuts to sell to whoever. If I was in the business of hosing people I could make a fortune without ever having to source or trade 1 legitimate clone only mom.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Topanga is not a looker but its definitely frostier than that cabbage weed you posted. Trust me my dude you dont want me to start posting pics unless you want your feelings hurt. I'm just making a point that your clone only DID not come from archives hands.


No you went and talk shit about a cut I personally got from a friend. As for the sour diesel i just posted. If youd take the time to read back i to have said that the possibility still stands that what i bought off strainly still maybe bunk cause I haven’t finished flowering any. You just like stirring shit up. 

I dont know you. I didn't seek out you validation. But if you got it like that show your work.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> No you went and talk shit about a cut I personally got from a friend. As for the sour diesel i just posted. If youd take the time to read back i to have said that the possibility still stands that what i bought off strainly still maybe bunk cause I haven’t finished flowering any. You just like stirring shit up.
> 
> I dont know you. I didn't seek out you validation. But if you got it like that show your work.


I'm just calling it like I see it. You posted a pic of something you said came from archive and it obviously has never been in an archive garden. If you cant handle the truth put me on ignore and move on. I'm not here to kiss asses and stroke egos.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

And trust me I could sell trays of cuts If I wanted but than anyone that knew me would never send me shit again. That's kind of how it works. No one that has anything worth having is gonna hand it over to people they know is gonna sell there shit to the highest bidders. It wont take you long before you finally land something worth having in your garden to start throwing shit out.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 9, 2019)

Don't sweat it man. Thats Heisenwhatevers wife or something. I don't know but they have some love connection with dissuading people to not buy clones because obviously they are in the seed selling business and that is competition. I would take whatever opinion they have with a grain of salt due to their bias. It has been prevalent throughout this thread.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I'm just calling it like I see it. You posted a pic of something you said came from archive and it obviously has never been in an archive garden. If you cant handle the truth put me on ignore and move on. I'm not here to kiss asses and stroke egos.


Where are the pictures of your weed. Not that babit airy shit you posted a whole half eight of. 
Show us all those elites you have.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Don't sweat it man. Thats Heisenwhatevers wife or something. I don't know but they have some love connection with dissuading people to not buy clones because obviously they are in the seed selling business and that is competition. I would take whatever opinion they have with a grain of salt due to their bias. It has been prevalent throughout this thread.


Actually it's him,doing exactly what you speak of..


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Don't sweat it man. Thats Heisenwhatevers wife or something. I don't know but they have some love connection with dissuading people to not buy clones because obviously they are in the seed selling business and that is competition. I would take whatever opinion they have with a grain of salt due to their bias. It has been prevalent throughout this thread.


I can promise you 100 percent that people buying clones wont effect .00001 percent of the seed business. You would be surprised how many people buy seeds in dispensaries that have clones for sale sitting right there on the shelf. The clone business is NOT for everyone. For every clone mamafunk has to package and sell I prob sell 100 packs of seeds. Business actually gets better when people get burnt with spider mites,fakes,powdery mildew and all that other bullshit that comes with taking in cuts from the outside. The clone business seems to be getting worse as the years go by and more and more people are trying to cash in. I've seen about 20 dif versions of wed cake and mac1 haha


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Don't sweat it man. Thats Heisenwhatevers wife or something. I don't know but they have some love connection with dissuading people to not buy clones because obviously they are in the seed selling business and that is competition. I would take whatever opinion they have with a grain of salt due to their bias. It has been prevalent throughout this thread.


Im still wanting to see his weed. The good one. Ive seen this fool talking shit to people for the last few months. And always wondered why this debo alter-ego wanna be was so jelly that he couldn’t help but talk shit to good people for no reason. Must be have microdick problem in real world so comes here to be a megadick. 

Ill be the first person to say/post that what i have purchased off strainly i can not personally verify as legit because I haven’t flowered any out. So talk all the shit you want about that and all i can say is you maybe right perhaps the guy selling me shit was hosseing me (not familiar with that term but im guess it means scammed )

Now dude went and talked shit about something i know him to be wrong about. My GG4. It’s legit if anyone has the means to dna test it ill send them a cut. The person I received it from is beyond doubt. 

All in all i come to this site to chill learn and talk to like minded people.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Im still wanting to see his weed. The good one. Ive seen this fool talking shit to people for the last few months. And always wondered why this debo alter-ego wanna be was so jelly that he couldn’t help but talk shit to good people for no reason. Must be have microdick problem in real world so comes here to be a megadick.
> 
> Ill be the first person to say/post that what i have purchased off strainly i can not personally verify as legit because I haven’t flowered any out. So talk all the shit you want about that and all i can say is you maybe right perhaps the guy selling me shit was hosseing me (not familiar with that term but im guess it means scammed )
> 
> ...


So your admitting to what I was saying was true but yet your gonna shoot the messenger and call me an asshole for calling out the obvious. Lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So your admitting to what I was saying was true but yet your gonna shoot the messenger and call me an asshole for calling out the obvious. Lol


On my original post of the archive sour diesel cut i bought off strainly from redrum genetics i say it in the post. I can not say its legit yet. 

I don’t believe that the cuts archive Portland is selling to public is Archives aka the doctors breeder cuts. 


I do believe the cut I purchased from strainly came from archive Portland dispensary. I am hoping that the cuts the dispensary is selling are true representation of the breeders strain. 
Ill buy that with no problem. Im being saved the expense of round trip airfare hotel and rental car. 

Now if im wrong and archive Portland is actually putting out the doctors old cuts then its even better for me. 

Seeds are great phono hunting is fun but time wise clones cant be beat. In the time it takes to sprout veg sex then grow and pick out winner i could do two clone runs.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So your admitting to what I was saying was true but yet your gonna shoot the messenger and call me an asshole for calling out the obvious. Lol




Here it is the post i did of this cut I clearly state i hope it’s legit. 

I hope she is legit so i could share her.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 4418773
> 
> Here it is the post i did of this cut I clearly state i hope it’s legit.
> 
> I hope she is legit so i could share her.


It's all good. I'm not mad at ya. I just dont understand why people get so bent out of shape. @main cola is dealing with a terrible powdery mildew infestation right now from some bullshit strainly. I'm not making stories up because I'm afraid seed sales will plummet. Haha If I wanted to I could sell clones all day the same as any of them. I know how to put a root on a stem.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> It's all good. I'm not mad at ya. I just dont understand why people get so bent out of shape. @main cola is dealing with a terrible powdery mildew infestation right now from some bullshit strainly. I'm not making stories up because I'm afraid seed sales will plummet. Haha If I wanted to I could sell clones all day the same as any of them. I know how to put a root on a stem. View attachment 4418774


I will post my honest opinion of the stuff im buying from strainly if its not legit ill toss and post my opinion that its bunk. Then look for another vendor hopefully ill find the right one. 

People get bent out of shape cause you talking about their babies. 

Them some healthy looking cuts. Id buy some 
If you ever decide to post some on strainly.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 9, 2019)

Wedding cake j breezy cut (mamafunk)

Grape pie (mamafunk)

Stardawg (Corey haime from gt)

I finally got mac1. I gave up on finding it. It’s funny how cap said the universe will give you Mac. I was on the GML show and I asked a mod on there if he could send me a cut and he did. I can have him verify I got it as a gift on IG.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 9, 2019)

I agree on redrum. Dude is shadey. I asked questions about the gg4s specific traits and he didn’t even know about any of them. He didn’t even know who josey Wales is when I asked him.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Wedding cake j breezy cut (mamafunk)
> View attachment 4418777
> Grape pie (mamafunk)
> View attachment 4418779
> ...


Dollars to donuts that Corey came from me. That's the last cut I ever gave out and after I started seeing it circulating I said I would never send out another cut.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> I agree on redrum. Dude is shadey. I asked questions about the gg4s specific traits and he didn’t even know about any of them. He didn’t even know who josey Wales is when I asked him.


I ended up buying two cuts from him the rudeboi og#1 and the sour diesel from archive Portland. The diesel still dont smell like what I remember as sour diesel but his rudeboi og does smell like his description on strainly. So i have high hopes that the sour d will come. 
The cuts i got from him were healthy and bug free. 

What redrum does is buy from dispensary puts a tax on it and ships. Which is fine by me. 
But id recommend him he got my girls to
Me and so far so good


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Wedding cake j breezy cut (mamafunk)
> View attachment 4418777
> Grape pie (mamafunk)
> View attachment 4418779
> ...


Those are looking lovely specially that stardawg sexy.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Those are looking lovely specially that stardawg sexy.


Yep


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Alien OG that will never leave my spot


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Black banana cookies will.never leave either


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Purple punch breeders cut, someone would have to shoot me to get this cut


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

#15 purple cake that was never given to anyone but me by my homie. One of the best purple punch cake crosses I've ever seen


----------



## nc208 (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Black banana cookies will.never leave either
> 
> View attachment 4418821


Yo Fam, would u give a sample cut for a shoutout on IG? I got lots of followers???



Lol I'm just playing. The bbc s1s I git from you are nuts. The one pheno I found has a serious grape kush flavor to it that I just love, pretty sure that's not the Terps it's supposed to be but damn everyone wants a cut of it around me. The wedding cake x sunday driver is also a beautiful, I compared it to the reg wedding cake and its alot more vanilla to it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Yo Fam, would u give a sample cut for a shoutout on IG? I got lots of followers???
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'm just playing. The bbc s1s I git from you are nuts. The one pheno I found has a serious grape kush flavor to it that I just love, pretty sure that's not the Terps it's supposed to be but damn everyone wants a cut of it around me. The wedding cake x sunday driver is also a beautiful, I compared it to the reg wedding cake and its alot more vanilla to it.


People think the process of the banana cookies is what caused the mutants but that is definitely not the case. It's just a strange plant and puts out mutant offspring like the ogkb but there are some serious keepers to be found in those.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Purple punch breeders cut, someone would have to shoot me to get this cut
> 
> View attachment 4418822


Beautiful plants man. They are selling supernova cut on strainly of purple punch. I was thinking of grabbing it.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> #15 purple cake that was never given to anyone but me by my homie. One of the best purple punch cake crosses I've ever seen
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418825


Thats a beast


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful plants man. They are selling supernova cut on strainly of purple punch. I was thinking of grabbing it.


If it's legit. One thing to ask for when getting cuts off strainly is for a unique photo. One that you cant download on the net. If they dont have there own photo of it in flower than walk away. Also know exactly what it looks like from doing your own research. Go to IG and look at the breeders photos of the plant in flower and make sure it's the same. 
Otherwise your pissing away your money.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thats a beast


Came from 6 packs of seeds I sent homie and he ran them all. Flowered from seed and than he revegged. Here she is revegged out and ready to rock n roll.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Came from 6 packs of seeds I sent homie and he ran them all. Flowered from seed and than he revegged. Here she is revegged out and ready to rock n roll.
> 
> View attachment 4418870


Its super frosty and looks like killer smoke. I dont think ive smoke any of the cakes yet. Is like cookies ? Or are they adding the cake to the names cause they look frosted with crystals


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 9, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Those are looking lovely specially that stardawg sexy.


Dm me if interested.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Dm me if interested.


Will do


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 9, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> I moved to la when I was 18 in 1999. I remember chronic being the thing , those little plastic gram bags for 20.. as far as ogs didn’t really see them till later. I still remember the first kush I got 75$ aneight ( straight purple and gold master kush) totally blew me away ... og came by a bit later , did t reallly get called og until bubba and other kushes got names and hype. Your dead on tho 2010 was when the 300 shops opened up and the cuts were let out to the general potheads. The reason I loved Louie so much at the time was the closest thing I could get to the ogs I bought for 60 to 65$. Backin 03’from east la. I was just saying started growing og cuts around 2010 and the Louie a year later . I failed twice trying to grow the high octane og that I jbeeezy gave me which was up here with the true ogs like Louie and Tahoe. I guess it’s hard to get good kush like that now since all the masters that grew back then stop growing and all the warehouse commercial grows messed it all up. That’s why I started growing my personal again.
> Sorry for the rant


I’m like 2 weeks away from this miracle plant I have to smoke it to say for sure but I have a Tahoe bag seed that’s throwing 3 blade leather leaves and exactly as u described .. golfball nugs lime green no pinesol just skunky and citrus crazy frost the kicker is I think it’s done in 9 weeks .. I’m at week 6 and a half and at this rate she will be done in 8 and a half max

I have the legend like 2 weeks behind her and the legend is frostier with more bag appeal but I like my bag seed find more ..so far .. also the legend has a lot of bag appeal I went looking for pics on the gram to see if mines was real and it seems like it pics look like the jungle boys crazy frost on the tips and the stacking looks similar

I don’t wanna move all my plants around there in there kinda tight but if I get the energy I’ll post the legend pics and my bag seed


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 9, 2019)

Bag seed find Tahoe


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 9, 2019)

Next up is legend og


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 9, 2019)

The plants that were in that bad soil look a little funky the Tahoe bag seed ( I need a name ) looks like a leopard bc of the cal mag I corrected it so it stopped spotting but the seed mom and my other clone look way better .. now I’m gonna pray this re veg works on the seed mom bc I think I have a winner 

I’m gonna have some blind test when it’s done to see where she stands against the others .. numbers won’t lie it will be up to the people

there’s no pinesol or lemon at all it’s all kush and funk ..the grease smells like old Skool kush ..if u ever had really good master kush u kno that sweet kush smell


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Bag seed find Tahoe View attachment 4419015View attachment 4419016View attachment 4419024View attachment 4419025


Sexy ladies there


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2019)

@Dats my bike punk, I feel like you always show up trying to start a dick contest. Of course only you have anything good and no one but you can have good stuff because hoarding makes you cool or something. I had never heard of heisenbeans, got treated poorly for asking, and have not been impressed since. I don’t care if you have the freaking most amazing fire on the planet your attitude sucks so bad I would only pay to watch you get fucked. 
Free the weed, fuck weed elitists, good luck with that karma!


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I would only pay to watch you get fucked.


Yea but for one of those cuts would you let him slide it in? I mean I'm on the fence with that. For that purple punch pheno?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2019)

lol


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but for one of those cuts would you let him slide it in? I mean I'm on the fence with that. For that purple punch pheno?


I have been seeing that supernova cut all over. Nothing special. Mamafunkclones had it for twenty a piece.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I have been seeing that supernova cut all over. Nothing special. Mamafunkclones had it for twenty a piece.


Ok thanks. Good lookin and thanks for not letting me get pounded by dude!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 10, 2019)

Does anyone have some flowered pics of any mama funk cuts?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Does anyone have some flowered pics of any mama funk cuts?


That's been my question. Mamafunk has the purp punch clone but I have yet to see a flowering pic of shit that even remotely looks close. I also have the original clone only ATF .... yeah see how that works. 
Can say we got whatever we want but a pic is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Sexy ladies there


Look at what you can find from a few cheap ass packs of seeds. You would be surprised. I popped around 100 tester seeds and found over 12 phenos I personally thought was as good if not better than the parents used in the crosses. 




None of those pics are mine and not any of the clone only moms I keep.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Not hard to find good shit with the right genetics.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Does anyone have some flowered pics of any mama funk cuts?


Plenty on Instagram. I posted some mid flower pics somewhere.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Does anyone have some flowered pics of any mama funk cuts?


@Thegermling just posted some.. 2 or 3 pages back


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That's been my question. Mamafunk has the purp punch clone but I have yet to see a flowering pic of shit that even remotely looks close. I also have the original clone only ATF .... yeah see how that works.
> Can say we got whatever we want but a pic is worth a 1000 words.


some people are skeptics and some are just haters. Which one do you think you fall under? 
I don't need to waste time and money on a hundred seeds when I can find plenty of special cuts. I grow this stuff. Not looking to find new genetics. Perfectly fine with genetics already hunted. You can't stand that you are no longer special and clones are easily available.


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 10, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Wedding cake j breezy cut (mamafunk)
> View attachment 4418777
> Grape pie (mamafunk)
> View attachment 4418779
> ...


These currently in your garden or they done already? Interested in that wedding cake, anymore pics that you wouldn’t mind sharing?


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> some people are skeptics and some are just haters. Which one do you think you fall under?
> I don't need to waste time and money on a hundred seeds when I can find plenty of special cuts. I grow this stuff. Not looking to find new genetics. Perfectly fine with genetics already hunted. You can't stand that you are no longer special and clones are easily available.


I got 2 main clone guys...
1 has all the good "hype" elite cuts with some of his own crosses..

2 has cuts from seed drops(helps me not spend time & money) I really like these.
If I like what he finds,then I buy a pack from the breeders.

About to add mamafunk to the list I think.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 10, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> These currently in your garden or they done already? Interested in that wedding cake, anymore pics that you wouldn’t mind sharing?


They have long been harvested. I’ll look for bud pics. I’m sure I took some.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 10, 2019)

98% of these genetica are bunk... even shit purple punch lol IG weed that impresses sheep...

Havent seen 1 pic of real OG .. Sour D... Headband..all these new pollen chuckd hermi prone IG genetics are not worth more than $10 a cut


Most of all of the genetics yall are bragging about a
Are complete schwag.. black bannana cookies lollll bannana OG ruins anything it touches... zero potency.. ask Orgnkd himself.. u guys are killing me lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Havent seen 1 pic of real OG


You haven't?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> 98% of these genetica are bunk... even shit purple punch lol IG weed that impresses sheep...
> 
> Havent seen 1 pic of real OG .. Sour D... Headband..all these new pollen chuckd hermi prone IG genetics are not worth more than $10 a cut
> 
> ...


Awww shit we got a bad ass. I guarantee I got people that have smoked most of the "shit" your talking about that will call you retarded. If smoking weed with 0 turps that puts you in a coma is your thing than just get you a sack of heroin and call it a day tough guy.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 10, 2019)

Terps that coat your mouth and nostrils ... also make your forehead sweat... the real deal.. You just reaffirmed what I said... You have no clue what the real deal is .. BANANA lol 

Heroin and Zero Terps? Sound like Hermi seeds from a Wanna Be Pollen Chucker .. BTW nobody under 50 knows who the fuck that is in your avatar .. ZEUS


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Terps that coat your mouth and nostrils ... also make your forehead sweat... the real deal.. You just reaffirmed what I said... You have no clue what the real deal is .. BANANA lol
> 
> Heroin and Zero Terps? Sound like Hermi seeds from a Wanna Be Pollen Chucker .. BTW nobody under 50 knows who the fuck that is in your avatar .. ZEUS


Calm down man, you spent to many days hanging around the methadone clinic. Nobody wants that weed that makes you all paranoid and shit besides you and your cook buddy's. Not a damn thing wrong with the stuff in my stable. Most people are completely happy with good tasting bud with mellow highs, and besides that I have plenty of stuff that will knock your dick off.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 10, 2019)

Damn this got lit fast lol

a little thread drama always gets things rolling .. I’m not gonna go back and fourth just let the plants speak

This is my first real run in a while besides the soil setback I’m getting in rhythm as far as all the clone drama it will never change I’ve seen these arguments from I made my first account on the other site in 07 ..

I get it people wanna be exclusive and make a name and a brand and $ .. cool it’s business.. but if what you have is that good no hype is needed no need to down others just let the plants speak .. And If your using staple strains to make your crosses it’s not really fair to get all the credit

gsc x whatever is usually fire bc gsc is that fire ..but I haven’t seen one cross yet that is better than good grown indoor gsc .. it’s the same for gg4 and like 90% of the ogs ... Some might have more bag appeal or smell but overall on a score board they don’t match up .. but most wouldn’t if the never had the real deal .. and if I’m lying all those popular cuts sfv .. Tahoe ..etc wouldn’t still be in rotation till this day

I have a few momma funk cuts those are all going in next round .. I actually have tiger champagne in there Now I’ll get some pics soon

edit: now that I think about it all the fire cuts are like bagseeds or accidents ..some are hermies (gg4 sour ) besides the old bred strains like ssh which is old asf u don’t get much these days just hybrids of hybrids


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I have been seeing that supernova cut all over. Nothing special. Mamafunkclones had it for twenty a piece.


I would bet you my left testicle that cut I posted of punch mamawhoever does not have 100percent fact. 
I had the nova and tossed it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

Man I'm glad someone said it but that rudeboi and sour from redrum are lacking trichs. I couldn't see anyone keeping that bs around.

I got a sfv cut from dark heart but I'm not holding my breath. It should be the real cut since it has been floating around cali forever. But I do know it came with some dead mites on it, lol. Fucking clones man.

Typically I will only take cuts from people I know or can trust but wanted to see if it's legit or not.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

Also it's awesome when people talk shit about those hype ig phenos and then post zero pics of their superior non hype strains. 

Words without pics are worthless on a forum, imo.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I'm glad someone said it but that rudeboi and sour from redrum are lacking trichs. I couldn't see anyone keeping that bs around.
> 
> I got a sfv cut from dark heart but I'm not holding my breath. It should be the real cut since it has been floating around cali forever. But I do know it came with some dead mites on it, lol. Fucking clones man.
> 
> Typically I will only take cuts from people I know or can trust but wanted to see if it's legit or not.


The biggest point these fools are missing is mailing a rooted cut is a federal offense. It's big time and they will flag your address over it or send out an undercover to deliver it. They find a pack of seeds they dont give a shit but rooted cuts are a whole different ball game. I imagine that what shut mamafunk down is a package or two got snagged and they flagged there return address. 
I always get super stressed when I'm waiting on a cut or mailing one. Alot of folks in red states dont want to risk burning an address over clones.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I'm glad someone said it but that rudeboi and sour from redrum are lacking trichs. I couldn't see anyone keeping that bs around.
> 
> I got a sfv cut from dark heart but I'm not holding my breath. It should be the real cut since it has been floating around cali forever. But I do know it came with some dead mites on it, lol. Fucking clones man.
> 
> Typically I will only take cuts from people I know or can trust but wanted to see if it's legit or not.


It could be me perhaps Im not showing them the love they are used to. I have 5 different strains going in same tent all getting the same feed. I will say that they are oily/greasy. And at time i took picture they were about 4/5 weeks left to chop. There is still time for development


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also it's awesome when people talk shit about those hype ig phenos and then post zero pics of their superior non hype strains.
> 
> Words without pics are worthless on a forum, imo.


Dude.... people buy indica 80 percent over sativa. Hardly anyone ask for that crack weed. The biggest question I always get is what's your highest yielding strain followed by best taste.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The biggest point these fools are missing is mailing a rooted cut is a federal offense. It's big time and they will flag your address over it or send out an undercover to deliver it. They find a pack of seeds they dont give a shit but rooted cuts are a whole different ball game. I imagine that what shut mamafunk down is a package or two got snagged and they flagged there return address.
> I always get super stressed when I'm waiting on a cut or mailing one. Alot of folks in red states dont want to risk burning an address over clones.


Yeah, no way I would order cuts back in illinois. Fuck that, lol. Even now I prefer uprooted cuts just in case.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Mail unrooted cuts. It isn’t a tree if it dont have roots. Plus at that stage in life no thc in them so its still cbd/hemp till grown and thc develops


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> It could be me perhaps Im not showing them the love they are used to. I have 5 different strains going in same tent all getting the same feed. I will say that they are oily/greasy. And at time i took picture they were about 4/5 weeks left to chop. There is still time for development


It's cool man. You get a B+ for effort. Participating trophies are a real thing. If you really wanna score some elite clones do it the old school way. Make friends with a few breeders and become trustworthy. Get something that they want and make a trade. No way in hell I would even entertain trades with someone that sold shit on strainly unless I knew them and knew they kept the best shit under wraps.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> It could be me perhaps Im not showing them the love they are used to. I have 5 different strains going in same tent all getting the same feed. I will say that they are oily/greasy. And at time i took picture they were about 4/5 weeks left to chop. There is still time for development


High temps in flowering can decrease resin production big time so if it's hot in your flower room try to get those temps down and you'll be golden.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> It could be me perhaps Im not showing them the love they are used to. I have 5 different strains going in same tent all getting the same feed. I will say that they are oily/greasy. And at time i took picture they were about 4/5 weeks left to chop. There is still time for development


Oily/greasy is what sour puts out.. looks on point to me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Oily/greasy is what sour puts out.. looks on point to me.


The sour diesel I ran for years was dripping in resin. Greasy sticky resin.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Mail unrooted cuts. It isn’t a tree if it dont have roots. Plus at that stage in life no thc in them so its still cbd/hemp till grown and thc develops


Tell that to johnny law when they kick your door down and pull up your veg plants and put them on a scale to slap you with a trafficking and weight charge after they find fed ex boxes with your address on em. This shit is real.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The sour diesel I ran for years was dripping in resin. Greasy sticky resin.


Was it frosty or greasy?
It's a difference for sure..

The sour I ran was as old school as can be & looked it.not even close to today's "frosty"


----------



## boybelue (Nov 10, 2019)

Most chems and sours ain't the prettiest plants when it comes to trichs but that dont mean that dont have what it takes. That supernova cut is beautiful, all frosted out and shit but packs no punch whatsoever. On the other hand I have a ugly ass chem as soon as you inhale it hits you right behind the eyes. Looks and trichs ain't no game stopper, it's all about taste and effect imo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Was it frosty or greasy?
> It's a difference for sure..
> 
> The sour I ran was as old school as can be & looked it.not even close to today's "frosty"


They can be both, or at least thats my experience. 

My lvtk is frosted white but greasy and sticky. Even her crosses are greasy and sticky. Gwheels just grew out a welchie (lvtk x sato) and he described it as greasy. 

The sour diesel wasn't as frosty as my lvtk but still 10x as frosty as that redum cut.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> It's cool man. You get a B+ for effort. Participating trophies are a real thing. If you really wanna score some elite clones do it the old school way. Make friends with a few breeders and become trustworthy. Get something that they want and make a trade. No way in hell I would even entertain trades with someone that sold shit on strainly unless I knew them and knew they kept the best shit under wraps.


Thanks for the validation im gonna go buy some of your beans so i can be a really boy one day.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 10, 2019)

I got that legend from strainly and it’s looking pretty legit if it’s not it’s a damn good copy super good 

Here’s what they don’t want .. someone like me (hobbyists) getting “elites” u can’t pay me to buy a fem legend cross right now .. why ? I have the legend 

goes for every cut that I bought seeds of in the past unless it’s a reg and I can bx it I have no interest.. even then maybe the male they used isn’t my taste or bringing bad qualities so a bx from that standpoint is moot .. waste of time

I said this in the chuckers thread my interests changed unless it’s on sale or coming with a bunch of free shit idc .. why pay big money for something I can do myself

there’s always gonna be people who needs seeds and seeds are how elites are found .. but I don’t think your finding elite by crossing 2 fire ass strains .. you’ll find flavor of the month but elite needs a dose of luck ..like wining a championship

I


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Oily/greasy is what sour puts out.. looks on point to me.


Im not sweating it smells good looks good ill know if It is a keeper in a few weeks.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> High temps in flowering can decrease resin production big time so if it's hot in your flower room try to get those temps down and you'll be golden.


You hit it on the head my temps run high. 
i live in the heat average temps outside 90s with ton of humidity. Unfortunately the coldest my room can get while lights on is 74/75 at lights off its cold af but i know if i could get things colder things would look nicer.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Was it frosty or greasy?
> It's a difference for sure..
> 
> The sour I ran was as old school as can be & looked it.not even close to today's "frosty"


Frost is great for IG and likes. Ya it is sometimes an indicator of killer herb, but just as often it just looks pretty. 
Only someone who is a complete amateur to weed would believe that if it doesn't look frosted AF it must not be any good.

Cheers


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Tell that to johnny law when they kick your door down and pull up your veg plants and put them on a scale to slap you with a trafficking and weight charge after they find fed ex boxes with your address on em. This shit is real.


I hope to god anybody shipping things they shouldn’t would not be putting their real address and info on the packages.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Frost is great for IG and likes. Ya it is sometimes an indicator of killer herb, but just as often it just looks pretty.
> Only someone who is a complete amateur to weed would believe that if it doesn't look frosted AF it must not be any good.
> 
> Cheers


Or someone that has grown weed for 20 years, lol. 

All I know is very rarely do plants with minimal resin production get me high. If you get high off buds with no trich production then cool for you but I focus on weed that gets me high, regardless of looks. 

Just in personal experience, no visible trichs no buzz.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Frost is great for IG and likes. Ya it is sometimes an indicator of killer herb, but just as often it just looks pretty.
> Only someone who is a complete amateur to weed would believe that if it doesn't look frosted AF it must not be any good.
> 
> Cheers


The oily/greasy bud dries frosty and holds her weight.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Or someone that has grown weed for 20 years, lol.
> 
> All I know is very rarely do plants with minimal resin production get me high. If you get high off buds with no trich production then cool for you but I focus on weed that gets me high, regardless of looks.
> 
> Just in personal experience, no visible trichs no buzz.


 Someone that has grown weed for twenty years wouldn't be making those kind of ridiculous statements. Unless of course they were growing a very limited variety for 20 years.
I was referring to frosted AF. And there is indeed a difference between frosty and greasy. I have seen plenty of strains with minimal frost but tons of greasiness that were killer. 
Anyway Ill just keep smokin my bunk and wishing I was a cool kid on IG I guess 

Cheers


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 10, 2019)

Blackberry Kush ... The White... Purple Punch... 3 examples of iced out fools gold


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> The oily/greasy bud dries frosty and holds her weight.


No it doesn't. It dries sticky. Not frosty.

Cheers


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The biggest point these fools are missing is mailing a rooted cut is a federal offense. It's big time and they will flag your address over it or send out an undercover to deliver it. They find a pack of seeds they dont give a shit but rooted cuts are a whole different ball game. I imagine that what shut mamafunk down is a package or two got snagged and they flagged there return address.
> I always get super stressed when I'm waiting on a cut or mailing one. Alot of folks in red states dont want to risk burning an address over clones.


Seems like my undercover agent is really playing the undercover role to a T. He has been delivering mail for the past 5 years now.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I would bet you my left testicle that cut I posted of punch mamawhoever does not have 100percent fact.
> I had the nova and tossed it.


Another one of those "I am special" moments for you


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Another one of those "I am special" moments for you


Peanut butter and jelly


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The biggest point these fools are missing is mailing a rooted cut is a federal offense. It's big time and they will flag your address over it or send out an undercover to deliver it. They find a pack of seeds they dont give a shit but rooted cuts are a whole different ball game. I imagine that what shut mamafunk down is a package or two got snagged and they flagged there return address.
> I always get super stressed when I'm waiting on a cut or mailing one. Alot of folks in red states dont want to risk burning an address over clones.


And what "shut" mamafunk down was they went legit which means they have to follow more rules of compliance. Stop being so drastic


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 10, 2019)

If your shipping things as soon as u get them TAKE THE LABELS OFF AND burn em flush rip em up etc .. b4 I do anything that label comes off the box .. 

And vice versa if your traveling with the box wait until your gonna send to fill it out in a non legal climate .. a random box is just that .. one with info is now a package


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> And what "shut" mamafunk down was they went legit which means they have to follow more rules of compliance. Stop being so drastic


Sure man. I'm not even 100 percent sure why I stooped this low to come argue with common folk. Time to get back to work and make shit happen.


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> If your shipping things as soon as u get them TAKE THE LABELS OFF AND burn em flush rip em up etc .. b4 I do anything that label comes off the box ..
> 
> And vice versa if your traveling with the box wait until your gonna send to fill it out in a non legal climate .. a random box is just that .. one with info is now a package


Or don't use FedEx...or ups
Them are golden rules.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sure man. I'm not even 100 percent sure why I stooped this low to come argue with common folk. Time to get back to work and make shit happen.


Running away so quickly. Exactly what I would expect from someone as immature as yourself who thinks he is special. Go make "shit" happen. Ok cupcake


----------



## boybelue (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just in personal experience, no visible trichs no buzz.


 I'd say this is the case about 98% of the time but I have had some lacking in trichs that would ring your bell. More often I've had plants covered in trichs that just give you a headache. Seems in today's scene folks are looking for plants that fall into the "hash plant" category, with resin rails and petioles covered, even fans. When a lot of old school strains just had the actual bud covered in trichs, just the calyxes and what not and those were just as potent imo.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk is frosted white but greasy and sticky.


 Rusty hit a homerun with this cross, if you want something in seed form with elite status you cant go wrong with that cross imo.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sure man. I'm not even 100 percent sure why I stooped this low to come argue with common folk. Time to get back to work and make shit happen.


Iam guessing your split personalities are day drinkin again


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Iam guessing your split personalities are day drinkin again


Ahhhhhh my biggest hater on the scene. Still envious I see. Same shit different day


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh my biggest hater on the scene. Still envious I see. Same shit different day


You think people are hating on you?? lol 
What is the color of the sky in that world you live in?
You have not been right yet so not sure why you think you can talk so bold. Arrogant people like yourself who get all emotional and run away when confronted or even better, laugh at it, as if we can't see how it is hiding your underlying insecurities. I am no Freud but I can read you like a book.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubbys haha


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

You should change your avatar from Debo to Cartman. Seems a lot more fitting


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> No it doesn't. It dries sticky. Not frosty.
> 
> Cheers


This is a nug of dried og18 she is greasy/greasy while growing 

And this is a nug of white animal


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> You think people are hating on you?? lol
> What is the color of the sky in that world you live in?
> You have not been right yet so not sure why you think you can talk so bold. Arrogant people like yourself who get all emotional and run away when confronted or even better, laugh at it, as if we can't see how it is hiding your underlying insecurities. I am no Freud but I can read you like a book.


So far you haven't said nothing. NOTHING AT ALL. Not one thing that is relevant. Just blasting your opinions. This is a strainly thread and it's no secret I despise strainly so quite naturally I'm gonna accumulate some haters. The other ones just hate my guts and always have. They give 0 shits about any of this but would never miss a chance to poke fun or talk down to me. You , I dont even know who you are haha.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> And what "shut" mamafunk down was they went legit which means they have to follow more rules of compliance. Stop being so drastic


Yup she made it. Good for her wish her the best.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> This is a strainly thread and it's no secret I despise strainly so quite naturally I'm gonna accumulate some haters.


You just said that you basically hate on strainly. Yet we are the haters?? Someone must have spilled their milk today. That right there is more to the table than you have brought coming in here talking all drastic.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> If your shipping things as soon as u get them TAKE THE LABELS OFF AND burn em flush rip em up etc .. b4 I do anything that label comes off the box ..
> 
> And vice versa if your traveling with the box wait until your gonna send to fill it out in a non legal climate .. a random box is just that .. one with info is now a package


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So far you haven't said nothing. NOTHING AT ALL. Not one thing that is relevant. Just blasting your opinions. This is a strainly thread and it's no secret I despise strainly so quite naturally I'm gonna accumulate some haters. The other ones just hate my guts and always have. They give 0 shits about any of this but would never miss a chance to poke fun or talk down to me. You , I dont even know who you are haha.


Hahahaha, All of a sudden you are the victim. Like I said man, you are an open book of immaturity and insecurity. .Hopefully someone gives you a hug because you sound like you need one.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Or don't use FedEx...or ups
> Them are golden rules.


Thanks for the heads up Cool u s p s flat rate boxs merica


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Ahhhhhh my biggest hater on the scene. Still envious I see. Same shit different day


You got me cybill-me so jelly 
Unlike mr/mrs heisendouche these are not on my ig or face page & I grew them all then smoked the hell outta them
I guess us "common folk " can get it done fuckboi


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Hahahaha, All of a sudden you are the victim. Like I said man, you are an open book of immaturity and insecurity. .Hopefully someone gives you a hug because you sound like you need one.


Your clueless man. I truly give a shit what u think. Like that dude dogging my genetics but yet here is 324 people that actually liked what I posted. You are nothing to me dude. 




I have entire youtube tutorials with 1000s of followers and a forum with over 700 members to look after. Do you honestly think you mean anything to me. I just stated a point about clones from strainly and you find every way to try and counter anything I have to say. Fuck This place. Always the same ol turds showing up in threads calling people out for doing the exact thing they are accusing people of.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> You got me cybill-me so jelly View attachment 4419432View attachment 4419434View attachment 4419436
> Unlike mr/mrs heisendouche these are not on my ig or face page & I grew them all then smoked the hell outta them


Yawwwwnnnnnn... get back in the lab and keep trying. Show me some flowers with some actual calyxs I can smoke.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Your clueless man. I truly give a shit what u think. Like that dude dogging my genetics but yet here is 324 people that actually liked what I posted. You are nothing to me dude.
> 
> View attachment 4419435
> 
> ...


----------



## boybelue (Nov 10, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Here’s what they don’t want .. someone like me (hobbyists) getting “elites” u can’t pay me to buy a fem legend cross right now .. why ? I have the legend
> 
> goes for every cut that I bought seeds of in the past unless it’s a reg and I can bx it I have no interest.. even then maybe the male they used isn’t my taste or bringing bad qualities so a bx from that standpoint is moot .. waste of time
> 
> .. why pay big money for something I can do myself


 I feel ye on this part, a lot of times I see a certain cross or seeds I think I want, then I realize I have the parents, the clone only, it really changes your perception to buying beans.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Your clueless man. I truly give a shit what u think. Like that dude dogging my genetics but yet here is 324 people that actually liked what I posted. You are nothing to me dude.
> 
> View attachment 4419435
> 
> ...


Again with trying to play the victim. Stop hating on Strainly


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thanks for the heads up Cool u s p s flat rate boxs merica


Also letting folks know to much,or having drama in yo life..are golden rules with anything
Things that get most busted..


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> You got me cybill-me so jelly View attachment 4419432View attachment 4419434View attachment 4419436
> Unlike mr/mrs heisendouche these are not on my ig or face page & I grew them all then smoked the hell outta them
> I guess us "common folk " can get it done fuckboi


Beautiful girls man.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Also letting folks know to much,or having drama in yo life..are golden rules with anything
> Things that get most busted..


The reason i love this site/community its the only place i can talk about and share my passion for this plant. Rule number one from person that taught me to fish is tell nobody not you cousin brother mother. Its lonely and it keeps me out of growing circles here but it also keeps me out the cage.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful girls man.


Bet it was a hoot to trim. 

$34.09 on sale at target


----------



## boybelue (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Also letting folks know to much,or having drama in yo life..are golden rules with anything
> Things that get most busted..


True. Relationships and your best friends can sometimes be your worst enemy. Be wise, avoid conflicts, what you'd least expect could be your downfall.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Yawwwwnnnnnn... get back in the lab and keep trying. Show me some flowers with some actual calyxs I can smoke.


I'll be your huckleberry 
Nobody cares how many followers on ig you have dork


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful girls man.


Thanks bud-forget that goofball-clones or beans grow that shit then smoke that shit


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I'll be your huckleberry View attachment 4419441View attachment 4419456View attachment 4419457
> Nobody cares how many followers on ig you have dork


About time you posted something decent. Had to reach back in the archives down in the lab amd.pull em off that floppy drive. Not bad homie.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> About time you posted something decent. Had to reach back in the archives down in the lab amd.pull em off that floppy drive. Not bad homie.


And you come in here calling other people haters.......


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> About time you posted something decent. Had to reach back in the archives down in the lab amd.pull em off that floppy drive. Not bad homie.


Better stay in your lane bean boi-right between gu's sack & taint-you cant hold my jock "homie"


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Better stay in your lane bean boi-right between gu's sack & taint-you cant hold my jock "homie"


Wait a second my asshole might know who u are. ...let me ask it one sec. Nope just a fart. Keep on keeping on bubby haha


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wait a second my asshole might know who u are. ...let me ask it one sec. Nope just a fart. Keep on keeping on bubby haha


You’re such a duche.......


----------



## Johnboyfarmboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> What strain you looking for ?


I too want to know ?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 10, 2019)

lol funny when ppl get heated over strangers on the interwebz. Main reason I don't want to be in the "biz" too many whiners.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> lol funny when ppl get heated over strangers on the interwebz. Main reason I don't want to be in the "biz" too many whiners.


Dude.... go look at some of the comments on my YouTube channel. I get 30 notifications a day.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 10, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Main reason I don't want to be in the "biz" too many whiners.


Dude you got to get in. Find an og and just run with it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got a sfv cut from dark heart but I'm not holding my breath. It should be the real cut since it has been floating around cali forever.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I’ve grown out most of Dark Hearts clones, and their SFV OG is not the real deal. They do/did carry many legit clone only varieties but that wasn’t one of them. I still have my Grape Ape and Sherbet cuts from DH. Their Fire OG cut is real if OG is what your after.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 10, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Dude you got to get in. Find an og and just run with it.


I got a killer headbanger mom and 6 seeds from the original release left so I'll find a male to cross with everything and be rich! haha


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Or don't use FedEx...or ups
> Them are golden rules.


Or dhl or any private carrier, it's in their fine print to notify authorities if they have suspicious pkg. USPS has to get warrant to open first class mail unless they think it's a bomb i.e. Patriot act. Or unless the clones are leaking on their feet. Lol


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Or dhl or any private carrier, it's in their fine print to notify authorities if they have suspicious pkg. USPS has to get warrant to open first class mail unless they think it's a bomb i.e. Patriot act. Or unless the clones are leaking on their feet. Lol


Naw that's bullshit. I had a package get opened up in alabama and the idiot put my phone number on the ticket when he sent it. They called me and I didnt answer. Left a message and permanently flagged my safe address. I had another package on the way and they snagged it in the local post office. 
My sister in law owned the house. They actually looked up the owner of the house and called her to let her know illegal packages were being sent to the tenant. 
I was sweating my balls that my pick up dude would flip but he never did when they questioned him
You'll think usps dont give a fuck they have people standing there with dogs watching packages and they will open a suspicious or package that smells funny in a heart beat with probable cause. 
I know for a fact a seed vendor from this forum was detained for 12 hrs.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Naw that's bullshit. I had a package get opened up in alabama and the idiot put my phone number on the ticket when he sent it. They called me and I didnt answer. Left a message and permanently flagged my safe address. I had another package on the way and they snagged it in the local post office.
> My sister in law owned the house. They actually looked up the owner of the house and called her to let her know illegal packages were being sent to the tenant.
> I was sweating my balls that my pick up dude would flip but he never did when they questioned him
> You'll think usps dont give a fuck they have people standing there with dogs watching packages and they will open a suspicious or package that smells funny in a heart beat with probable cause.
> I know for a fact a seed vendor from this forum was detained for 12 hrs.


In todays world of cannabis legalization there must be so much residual marijuana on totally innocent packages. Those dogs must be busy.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 10, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> In todays world of cannabis legalization there must be so much residual marijuana on totally innocent packages. Those dogs must be busy.


Dude I'm sure in them legal states everything is great but you wont have to many of them.packages going through them deep south bible belt states. 
They just gave a dude 25 years in alabama for taking packages in the mail. He worked for the post office. Nailed his ass to the wall


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Unlike mr/mrs heisendouche these are not on my ig or face page & I grew them all then smoked the hell outta them
> I guess us "common folk " can get it done fuckboi





Dats my bike punk said:


> Yawwwwnnnnnn... get back in the lab and keep trying. Show me some flowers with some actual calyxs I can smoke.


Feeling like a fool. Loving you both is braking all the rules.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Dude I'm sure in them legal states everything is great but you wont have to many of them.packages going through them deep south bible belt states.
> They just gave a dude 25 years in alabama for taking packages in the mail. He worked for the post office. Nailed his ass to the wall


Fuck thats hard core but Alabama is a state you don’t wanna get fucked up in. Angola


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Feeling like a fool. Loving you both is braking all the rules.


Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I’ve grown out most of Dark Hearts clones, and their SFV OG is not the real deal. They do/did carry many legit clone only varieties but that wasn’t one of them. I still have my Grape Ape and Sherbet cuts from DH. Their Fire OG cut is real if OG is what your after.


Damn, is it decent or naw? I've grown dark heart cuts in the past, and were decent but always skeptical.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, is it decent or naw? I've grown dark heart cuts in the past, and were decent but always skeptical.


An okay high but the taste and smell were lacking.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> An okay high but the taste and smell were lacking.


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 11, 2019)

I meant to ask who has had real sfv a lot of what I had lately is that sfv og kush .. the one from Cali conn with afghani in it .. it’s ok but real deal sfv reminds me of sour a lot .. I kno the fake sfv from that piney ass smell and Taste 

The sfv on dh website looks like the fake .. the real deal is lime green and it doesn’t swell like the other one and I don’t remember it being so frosty just super loud with orange hairs


----------



## kgp (Nov 11, 2019)

Ive had the sfv cut for years and recently ditched it. If its not slapping you in the face with og funk, its not real. She is loud and the taste is exactly as she smells. Grows lkke a vine, mostly 3 blade leaves. Pinesol lemon cleaner funk.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> Ive had the sfv cut for years and recently ditched it. If its not slapping you in the face with og funk, its not real. She is loud and the taste is exactly as she smells. Grows lkke a vine, mostly 3 blade leaves. Pinesol lemon cleaner funk.
> View attachment 4419686View attachment 4419687View attachment 4419688


Damn lmk where you tossed it ill go pick it out the ditch. That shit looks delicious. 

Why did you let her go ??
Do you recommend anywhere anyone selling a cut of that ??


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> Ive had the sfv cut for years and recently ditched it. If its not slapping you in the face with og funk, its not real. She is loud and the taste is exactly as she smells. Grows lkke a vine, mostly 3 blade leaves. Pinesol lemon cleaner funk.
> View attachment 4419686View attachment 4419687View attachment 4419688


Yea kg this is her !
That smell is so rank and the taste .. that fake sfv has nothing on this .. viney popcorn nugs and she’s frosty but not as frosty as the afghani fakes


----------



## kgp (Nov 11, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn lmk where you tossed it ill go pick it out the ditch. That shit looks delicious.
> 
> Why did you let her go ??
> Do you recommend anywhere anyone selling a cut of that ??


I got her on a trade years ago. I had something and dude from cali hooked it up. He was really weird about it though. I promised him to keep it to myself and not let it get out. I honored my end of the bargain. 

If you grow her big, its all flops. If you top her too much it, its all flop. I had to flower her at about 12" tall, and still needed support. 

Bottom line.. It does not yeild. I dont sell seeds and can enjoy top notch but i'm in it for the money. People don't pay 3k a lb for quality OG anymore when they can get decent for 1600 to 2k anywhere and everywhere. If she had a bit more structure, I could probably do better, same with TK. They are very very close. I personally like the sfv better but the tk had more yield, still very poor though.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> I got her on a trade years ago. I had something and dude from cali hooked it up. He was really weird about it though. I promised him to keep it to myself and not let it get out. I honored my end of the bargain.
> 
> If you grow her big, its all flops. If you top her too much it, its all flop. I had to flower her at about 12" tall, and still needed support.
> 
> Bottom line.. It does not yeild. I dont sell seeds and can enjoy top notch but i'm in it for the money. People don't pay 3k a lb for quality OG anymore when they can get decent for 1600 to 2k anywhere and everywhere. If she had a bit more structure, I could probably do better, same with TK. They are very very close. I personally like the sfv better but the tk had more yield, still very poor though.


What about that old cut of crippy you had? Still got? Was it just your basic OG, similar to tk,ghost,sfv?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> I got her on a trade years ago. I had something and dude from cali hooked it up. He was really weird about it though. I promised him to keep it to myself and not let it get out. I honored my end of the bargain.
> 
> If you grow her big, its all flops. If you top her too much it, its all flop. I had to flower her at about 12" tall, and still needed support.
> 
> Bottom line.. It does not yeild. I dont sell seeds and can enjoy top notch but i'm in it for the money. People don't pay 3k a lb for quality OG anymore when they can get decent for 1600 to 2k anywhere and everywhere. If she had a bit more structure, I could probably do better, same with TK. They are very very close. I personally like the sfv better but the tk had more yield, still very poor though.


Yeah real og is floppy and low yielding but what an amazing smell and flavor she has. 

Im trying to find the og cut we lost. Got it back in 2004/2006 no name just OG 
Floppy Gulf ball size buds. She would finish fast too. 56days it’s color is same as one you posted. Dark green leaves 3 blades. 
I hope to find it again but im worried its been lost in the mix.


----------



## kgp (Nov 11, 2019)

boybelue said:


> What about that old cut of crippy you had? Still got? Was it just your basic OG, similar to tk,ghost,sfv?


The crippy was a little different. It lacked smell and taste compared to the others. Very strong indica like buzz with super hard, dense nugs. I got rid of that too. I have a whole new list coming soon of new modern crosses that are "supposed" to crush the old school legends. We will see if that's true. Many of the cuts I received on an honor system. I am a man of my word and if I tell you I wont hand it out, I don't. Sometimes I wish I would have kept some "in the circle" but even the circle has fucked me over a few times. I had AJ's sour D cut and gave it to a friend who gave it to a friend who gave sold it for 10 bucks a clone. It just took the rareness out of it and it was everywhere and grown by people who ruined it. You know how it goes. Quality is one thing but the elite factor is there too. You want the goods, but exclusiveness also. I've been doing this a while and legalization has changed the game. I'm trying to keep exclusiveness, quality, and maintain a price point that makes it worth it for me, and my customers. Its easier said than done lol.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> The crippy was a little different. It lacked smell and taste compared to the others. Very strong indica like buzz with super hard, dense nugs. I got rid of that too. I have a whole new list coming soon of new modern crosses that are "supposed" to crush the old school legends. We will see if that's true. Many of the cuts I received on an honor system. I am a man of my word and if I tell you I wont hand it out, I don't. Sometimes I wish I would have kept some "in the circle" but even the circle has fucked me over a few times. I had AJ's sour D cut and gave it to a friend who gave it to a friend who gave sold it for 10 bucks a clone. It just took the rareness out of it and it was everywhere and grown by people who ruined it. You know how it goes. Quality is one thing but the elite factor is there too. You want the goods, but exclusiveness also. I've been doing this a while and legalization has changed the game. I'm trying to keep exclusiveness, quality, and maintain a price point that makes it worth it for me, and my customers. Its easier said than done lol.


Yeah I totally understand and agree if a friend gives you one of his babies and ask you not to share her you got to honor that. But man its so difficult for me to toss plants even ones im not fond of out of sentimental memories attached to the person that gifted it or scored it with.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 11, 2019)

Tahoe OG from Progressive Options 2013.... this cut was a 10 and didnt stretch like all OG'z do today.... Frost 10... flavor 10... Potency 10.... 8-9 weeks done... yield was solid ...


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## oswizzle (Nov 11, 2019)

grown under different lights and nutes back 2013.. I could trim a lbs dried in a few hours alone


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 11, 2019)

I miss this cut more than anything ever.... I have landrace Iranians that nobody on this side of the world has and I still miss the cut the most.. I think Swerve destroyed the market with his Afghan Male SFV crosses.... flooded the game with fakes and now the real deals are just to precious for the masses .. the nose and flavor would burn your nostrils in the most pleasant way


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 11, 2019)

Lol I had the Tahoe cut from po was fire.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> grown under different lights and nutes back 2013.. I could trim a lbs dried in a few hours alone
> 
> View attachment 4419879


Beautiful


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> I miss this cut more than anything ever.... I have landrace Iranians that nobody on this side of the world has and I still miss the cut the most.. I think Swerve destroyed the market with his Afghan Male SFV crosses.... flooded the game with fakes and now the real deals are just to precious for the masses .. the nose and flavor would burn your nostrils in the most pleasant way


Shame you dont have her anymore


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 11, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Shame you dont have her anymore


I have it. Tahoe OG


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I have it. Tahoe OG


If you ever decide you wanna let one go. Lmk.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> legalization has changed the game.


 True, I've never wanted and NOT wanted something so much. I didnt really give it a lot of thought in the beginning, had I, I would have realized the inevitable. The pros and cons dont even seem to balance out anymore, which I'm in the east so things are not so bad yet, but it's coming and theres no way to have it like i want it, not for the growers anyway. Most of the folks around here are just consumers so they only see it from one angle. But I'll ride this train till I run out of track.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 11, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> #15 purple cake that was never given to anyone but me by my homie. One of the best purple punch cake crosses I've ever seen
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418825


This is as bedazzled as your jeans, pal. Nice work! 

Gotta be honest when I first saw tuffjesus's pics of these, I almost thought about buying a heisenbean.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone with tips on shipping clones in the winter time? Thinking of wrapping a hoodie or sweater around the clone cruiser to insulate it.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2019)

P


smokadepep said:


> Anyone with tips on shipping clones in the winter time? Thinking of wrapping a hoodie or sweater around the clone cruiser to insulate it.


Led mini light and heater combo


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> P
> 
> Led mini light and heater combo


The cruiser has the light. Not sure where to get a mini heater. Was thinking of hand warmers but those would raise the temp too much. I just want to create an insulation.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 11, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone with tips on shipping clones in the winter time? Thinking of wrapping a hoodie or sweater around the clone cruiser to insulate it.


Beneficial bacteria is your best bet. Helps keep bad pathogens in the rootzone and in the foliage from developing. I use og biowar foliar pack.
Edit beneficials help a plant in stress from harsh environments.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 11, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Beneficial bacteria is your best bet. Helps keep bad pathogens in the rootzone and in the foliage from developing. I use og biowar foliar pack.
> Edit beneficials help a plant in stress from harsh environments.


More concerned with the cold weather.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 11, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> More concerned with the cold weather.


If the temperature is around the freezing level at all, and they’re rooted, they’re basically doomed. That’s one of the benefits of sending unrooted cuts, they are far more durable against excessive temperatures.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 11, 2019)

I recieved some and I didnt realize they came a day early, so they sat over night on the porch and the rockwool cubes had froze a little. Not solid just one side of the cube was frozen stiff a little, but they made it just fine. They can handle more than you think they can. Of course some strains can handle more than others.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 11, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I recieved some and I didnt realize they came a day early, so they sat over night on the porch and the rockwool cubes had froze a little. Not solid just one side of the cube was frozen stiff a little, but they made it just fine. They can handle more than you think they can. Of course some strains can handle more than others.


I’ve never lost an unrooted or rooted plant. I’ve shipped cuts for awhile now. Shipped some rooted in the dead of winter and they made it fine.


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 12, 2019)

@Thegermling sup bro you manage to find any wc pics from mama funk?


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 13, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> @Thegermling sup bro you manage to find any wc pics from mama funk?


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 13, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> View attachment 4420706


Nice thanks man would you say overall it was pretty good, or no you wouldn’t grow it again?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 13, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> View attachment 4420706


Frosty


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 13, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Nice thanks man would you say overall it was pretty good, or no you wouldn’t grow it again?


It smells just like vanilla frosting. That was my first grow with it and it was rough. I ran 6.3-6.4 in coco for the first time and I locked out manganese. She yields really well. Stretch is like 2x. I’m probably going to run her soon. Along with kushmints


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 13, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> It smells just like vanilla frosting. That was my first grow with it and it was rough. I ran 6.3-6.4 in coco for the first time and I locked out manganese. She yields really well. Stretch is like 2x. I’m probably going to run her soon. Along with kushmints


Where did you get the kush mints clone? Saw a cut at harborside from Purple City Genetics. Heard it was really nice plant all around


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 13, 2019)

I see Mainely has the black banana cookies #9 breeeder cut for $250, one of his cheaper clones. You would think that one would go for more.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 13, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> It smells just like vanilla frosting. That was my first grow with it and it was rough. I ran 6.3-6.4 in coco for the first time and I locked out manganese. She yields really well. Stretch is like 2x. I’m probably going to run her soon. Along with kushmints


what ph do u normally run in coco ?
I felt like I had the same issue my ph was 6.2 .. I think my saving grace was I mixed it with soil ( bad soil didn’t kno) so it had time to adjust 

my two soil plants grew differently than the coco ones ..same plant tho .. the soil one is frostier the coco ones have a greasy look .. I like the coco ones


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 14, 2019)

I run 6.4-6.5 in cool,if only soil 6-6.5 is the answer, usually i take most growers experience, think no big difference, my last harvest from auto plants was just soso . i will do more try later, just got the 3*3 tent mars, will set it up soon. lol do you guys will shopping more grow kits during black friday ?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 14, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> The cruiser has the light. Not sure where to get a mini heater. Was thinking of hand warmers but those would raise the temp too much. I just want to create an insulation.


Lol I was being facetious. Clone boys on IG or some are taking the month off, no sense in sending or replacing popcicles. Lol


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 14, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Where did you get the kush mints clone? Saw a cut at harborside from Purple City Genetics. Heard it was really nice plant all around


I got them from Red Ribbon Nursery. Im about to run a mono crop soon.


silverhazefiend said:


> what ph do u normally run in coco ?
> I felt like I had the same issue my ph was 6.2 .. I think my saving grace was I mixed it with soil ( bad soil didn’t kno) so it had time to adjust
> 
> my two soil plants grew differently than the coco ones ..same plant tho .. the soil one is frostier the coco ones have a greasy look .. I like the coco ones


Yeah ive heard 6.3-6.5 is ok in coco but some plants are picky. I grow in pure coco so I’m going back to what always worked for me 5.8. Tried higher to experiment but I didn’t like it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 18, 2019)

FPOG


----------



## RocketBoy (Nov 18, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Frosty


Hey how's that crippy smoke/effect compared to chem, og or even sour?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks so good the picture, i am curious what the final yield from the strains will get, my newer harvest from the sp250 will also be coming soon, i wish i could get 1.8g/watt by dry . lol


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 24, 2019)

So has anyone grown out any of Mainely's gear??? Any grow/smoke reports??


----------



## boybelue (Nov 24, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> So has anyone grown out any of Mainely's gear??? Any grow/smoke reports??


Got a buddy just finishing up the bbc9, so no smoke reports but the flower looks great.


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 24, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Got a buddy just finishing up the bbc9, so no smoke reports but the flower looks great.


Hey man you think you could bother your buddy for some pics?? I just bought mainleys bbc9 as well


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 24, 2019)

Got a few things finishing this week so I can give an assessment 

1.Fpog easy grow beautiful plant and the smell is like sweet kush and cereal .. this ones staying 

2.legend og moderate grower longer flower 10-11 weeks big nugs .. get real finicky after week 6 .. depends on the taste we’ll see if I’m gonna keep her around ..

3.Lemon royale easy grow big nugs that stack has a real exotic look to it .. depends on flavor I’m keeping this one around


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 24, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Got a few things finishing this week so I can give an assessment
> 
> 1.Fpog easy grow beautiful plant and the smell is like sweet kush and cereal .. this ones staying
> 
> ...


I have a lemon royale I am pulling this week as well. Thing stretches like a beast. Stacks well with huge bud sites. Smell is gassy onion and has a deep dark purple hue to it. Easy to trim plant as weel. Fan leaves are awesome, always pointing upwards at the tops.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 24, 2019)

Also finishing a Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver, Blue Zkittlez, Strawberry Cough, and Tiger Champagne as well. The Sundae Driver looks just beautiful. Not a huge stacker but the smell and look are 110%. The Tiger Champagne also didn't stack as well as I was hoping but it had a P lockout due to low humidity middle flower so I want to try it again. The Wedding cake is stacked and frosty with that sweet vanilla smell. The Strawberry Cough is straight sativa structure looking like a weed with colas popping out of every which way smelling so sweet. Can't wait to smoke this one and the Sundae Driver.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 24, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I have a lemon royale I am pulling this week as well. Thing stretches like a beast. Stacks well with huge bud sites. Smell is gassy onion and has a deep dark purple hue to it. Easy to trim plant as weel. Fan leaves are awesome, always pointing upwards at the tops.


I think my de made them not stretch too much but everything else is spot on .. pointing up leaves ..purple leaves .. my buds are green with purple spots with huge stacks .. I think she will be good to make crosses with


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 24, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I think my de made them not stretch too much but everything else is spot on .. pointing up leaves ..purple leaves .. my buds are green with purple spots with huge stacks .. I think she will be good to make crosses with


Mine definitely outstretched all the other strains in my garden except for the Strawberry cough. And it grows crazy fast as well.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 24, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Hey man you think you could bother your buddy for some pics?? I just bought mainleys bbc9 as well


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 24, 2019)

boybelue said:


> View attachment 4426248View attachment 4426258


Nice thanks. How’s yeild look and is flower time anywhere near the 56 days he claims?


----------



## arcalion (Nov 24, 2019)

damn those BBC pics are nice, but they dont look like main cola, must be side buds right? he told me its one of his best yielding for the time


----------



## boybelue (Nov 24, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Nice thanks. How’s yeild look and is flower time anywhere near the 56 days he claims?


He took it to 62, he said it had good sized buds and dense


arcalion said:


> damn those BBC pics are nice, but they dont look like main cola, must be side buds right? he told me its one of his best yielding for the time


Yea its screened


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 25, 2019)

Bigger and denser buds that growers love most, WE DO LOVE IT.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 25, 2019)

boybelue said:


> He took it to 62, he said it had good sized buds and dense


So he finished it already? I thought you said he was just finishing it up. Any smoke reports?


----------



## boybelue (Nov 25, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> So he finished it already? I thought you said he was just finishing it up. Any smoke reports?


Yea he just chopped it, its drying now I guess and still pretty wet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I have a lemon royale I am pulling this week ..... Smell is gassy onion...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2019)

This isn’t the political thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> This isn’t the political thread.


Everyone farts, Fred.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4426620


Are you just asking politely for pics??


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 25, 2019)

It all had to do with the gassy onion comment...must I explain?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2019)

Ya but it’s always ok if it’s you guys, but then you always call foul and I’m calling you out ass wipes supporting a dictator wanna be take that shit somewhere else.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 25, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It all had to do with the gassy onion comment...must I explain?


Hahahaha!! Thanks for the clarification. It wasn't me it was the plant I swear.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Ya but it’s always ok if it’s you guys, but then you always call foul and I’m calling you out ass wipes supporting a dictator wanna be take that shit somewhere else.


Dont think it was meant as political. It was a post of Mr Swalwell-who made news when a mic picked up a fart noise during an interview...in response to the gassy onion profile...

...or maybe I missed the message/meaning.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> foul........ ass..... shit.


Indeed.


----------



## machamillion (Nov 25, 2019)

Mr FArtwell! lmao


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 25, 2019)

The legend stinks .. smells like an og reminds me of the Tahoe bag seed but the legend has more skunk 

I was shopping around and seen they have dead legend now ? A seed from the legend og ? I’m not sure the story but things are moving fast nowadays


----------



## kona gold (Nov 26, 2019)

Any of you have a deal with a member and pay them, then they reject your offer after.
Any you guys experience this before??


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Any of you have a deal with a member and pay them, then they reject your offer after.
> Any you guys experience this before??


Never had any experience with this on Strainly but it sounds like a breach of contract. Should be weary dealing with that person and maybe just get your money returned. Report them to Strainly and definitely blast them on here if there are any issues going forward. Don't let anyone else fall for their BS traps


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Any of you have a deal with a member and pay them, then they reject your offer after.
> Any you guys experience this before??


Did they give you a reason?


----------



## kona gold (Nov 26, 2019)

So just to update.
Everything is all good.
Apparently it was a mistake in communication. 
Really good people there.
So thanks for all your concerns!!


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So just to update.
> Everything is all good.
> Apparently it was a mistake in communication.
> Really good people there.
> So thanks for all your concerns!!


The "not this time" message is automatic after 7 days. It makes it look like the seller sent the message so it confuses people.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2019)

That’s really good to know


----------



## kona gold (Nov 26, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> The "not this time" message is automatic after 7 days. It makes it look like the seller sent the message so it confuses people.


Yep, that's the message.
That is definitely confusion, but I am glad that's what it was.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> The "not this time" message is automatic after 7 days. It makes it look like the seller sent the message so it confuses people.


Yep that's good to know


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 26, 2019)

Fpog about to hit 10 weeks end of this week the top keeps swelling so I’m gonna let her go some more 

lemon royale is stinking a lot now taking over the tent ..smells like onions or something with typical funk

legend is losing most of her leaves now she’s not pretty but she’s stacking heavy ..


----------



## arcalion (Nov 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Fpog about to hit 10 weeks end of this week the top keeps swelling so I’m gonna let her go some more
> 
> lemon royale is stinking a lot now taking over the tent ..smells like onions or something with typical funk
> 
> legend is losing most of her leaves now she’s not pretty but she’s stacking heavy ..


Are those pics of the FPOG?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4427315View attachment 4427314View attachment 4427317View attachment 4427316


Beautiful


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 26, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> I see Mainely has the black banana cookies #9 breeeder cut for $250, one of his cheaper clones. You would think that one would go for more.


The Black Banana Cook'es one that Mainley's recco'd to me so I went for it~ Glad I did now that Im hearing that a lot of peeps love and covet it~ I ALWAYS ask the seller what they recommend, and NOT just because they have a mother ready to chop chop or rooted cuts ready to head out the door. Ones that THEY like, covet, enjoy and hold onto~ I got In house's Divine Gelato 3, The black banana cookies and Oni seeds Tropicanna cookies from Mainely's~ I just also placed another order, and found another absolute CHAMP of a guy tbh~ RedruM is a SOLID human, whom I would absolutely recommend to anyone~ Hit him up, and he will tell you his pricing break down, but Im telling you it is MORE than fair, best I've found to be honest and stems from noting but his good intentions, and wanting to not just sell cuts, but share with people the chance to grow awesome, kick ass breeder selected cuts~ I grabbed his Archive Rudeboi OG, Archive Duct tape (really excited for this one), Dog Walker and Jbeezeys Wedding Cake~ He just shipped today, with tracking, and notified me he THREW IN the Gushers cut, on the house, after giving me an already AMAZING deal~

I see so many people dogging sellers, screaming SCAMMER (which I know is a real thing) right off the hop, and going into these transactions with the mindset that they are going to be cheated or ripped off from the get go, but does nothing but hinder any potential good that could come out for both participants of the transaction~ It's SIMPLE business, doing YOUR due diligence, research and actually feeling people out before going in hot and flipping out should the responsibility of every consumer and does nothing but benefits BOTH parties. Honestly, if most people would take just a minute to talk to the sellers as if they are just that, PEOPLE, things can only go up from there. The people shipping these cuts out Im sure ARE making money, but they are people too, and just as anyone knows, the spectrum of people in this world goes from good ones, all the way to fucking pieces of garbage~ Mainleys and Redrum are BOTH SOLID individuals, who come through in SPADES, and I have absolutely zero doubt that what they shipped is what they say it is~

HTO~


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2019)

Preach!


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 26, 2019)

Madscientistgenetics looks pretty legit. Has some nice looking cuts. Was just scoping their instagram page. That Girlscout Candy, Candy cake and the Cheese cake all look sweet. May give them a try when I get up some mullah.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 26, 2019)

arcalion said:


> Are those pics of the FPOG?


yea


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 27, 2019)

Even though the Strawberry Cough will probably be the highest yielder because it grew like crazy all over, the wedding cake cut from mamafunk is definitely the densest and fattest colas. Rock hard nugs. Huge commercial potential. I can see why a lot of the commercial growers still want it around.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 27, 2019)

Did Mainely delete their strainly account? Could be for the winter season I would imagine. Do you have to pay a fee to Strainly monthly? Haven't read in to it much.


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 27, 2019)

Just got black banana cookies from mainly, in rough shape but excited to run it. 
@smokadepep last I spoke to him he said he will be closing up shop on the first. I thought maybe for a little bit he said he is almost done with the clone business, his page now says local pick up only so maybe he’s trying to go fully legit


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 27, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Just got black banana cookies from mainly, in rough shape but excited to run it.
> @smokadepep last I spoke to him he said he will be closing up shop on the first. I thought maybe for a little bit he said he is almost done with the clone business, his page now says local pick up only so maybe he’s trying to go fully legit


Do you have a link to his Strainly page or does he have another page?


----------



## Mikenike (Nov 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Do you have a link to his Strainly page or does he have another page?


His strainly page is currently empty and just says local pick up only. You could try contacting him and asking if he still has any cuts left for sale








Profile of Mainely Cup Winning Clones - Strainly


Learn more about Mainely Cup Winning Clones on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 27, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> His strainly page is currently empty and just says local pick up only. You could try contacting him and asking if he still has any cuts left for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks man. I was just interested in if he had another page other than Strainly.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 27, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> The Black Banana Cook'es one that Mainley's recco'd to me so I went for it~ Glad I did now that Im hearing that a lot of peeps love and covet it~ I ALWAYS ask the seller what they recommend, and NOT just because they have a mother ready to chop chop or rooted cuts ready to head out the door. Ones that THEY like, covet, enjoy and hold onto~ I got In house's Divine Gelato 3, The black banana cookies and Oni seeds Tropicanna cookies from Mainely's~ I just also placed another order, and found another absolute CHAMP of a guy tbh~ RedruM is a SOLID human, whom I would absolutely recommend to anyone~ Hit him up, and he will tell you his pricing break down, but Im telling you it is MORE than fair, best I've found to be honest and stems from noting but his good intentions, and wanting to not just sell cuts, but share with people the chance to grow awesome, kick ass breeder selected cuts~ I grabbed his Archive Rudeboi OG, Archive Duct tape (really excited for this one), Dog Walker and Jbeezeys Wedding Cake~ He just shipped today, with tracking, and notified me he THREW IN the Gushers cut, on the house, after giving me an already AMAZING deal~
> 
> I see so many people dogging sellers, screaming SCAMMER (which I know is a real thing) right off the hop, and going into these transactions with the mindset that they are going to be cheated or ripped off from the get go, but does nothing but hinder any potential good that could come out for both participants of the transaction~ It's SIMPLE business, doing YOUR due diligence, research and actually feeling people out before going in hot and flipping out should the responsibility of every consumer and does nothing but benefits BOTH parties. Honestly, if most people would take just a minute to talk to the sellers as if they are just that, PEOPLE, things can only go up from there. The people shipping these cuts out Im sure ARE making money, but they are people too, and just as anyone knows, the spectrum of people in this world goes from good ones, all the way to fucking pieces of garbage~ Mainleys and Redrum are BOTH SOLID individuals, who come through in SPADES, and I have absolutely zero doubt that what they shipped is what they say it is~
> 
> HTO~


Redrum solid dude in my book. Gonna grab one of them dogwalkers. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Madscientistgenetics looks pretty legit. Has some nice looking cuts. Was just scoping their instagram page. That Girlscout Candy, Candy cake and the Cheese cake all look sweet. May give them a try when I get up some mullah.


Yes they do. Some tasty crosses at 
mad scientist once i get space im grabbing crippy and fish scale from shoreline and something from the scientists. Do you recommend any of his gear specifically


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Awesome, thanks man. I was just interested in if he had another page other than Strainly.


I spoke with him just as my order was getting finalized, and said he was taking a "sabbatical", for the holidays, and would be back up and running in March 2020...


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 27, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Yes they do. Some tasty crosses at
> mad scientist once i get space im grabbing crippy and fish scale from shoreline and something from the scientists. Do you recommend any of his gear specifically


No clue on the gear although I was checking out his IG and their strains look pretty good. Also selling clones at 60 a pop which is not bad. Funny to see all the different prices on there for the same clone. Wedding cake I have seen priced from anywhere around 20 to 200.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Even though the Strawberry Cough will probably be the highest yielder because it grew like crazy all over, the wedding cake cut from mamafunk is definitely the densest and fattest colas. Rock hard nugs. Huge commercial potential. I can see why a lot of the commercial growers still want it around.


Isn't Cake an 11-weeker though?


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Isn't Cake an 11-weeker though?


Mine looks good to go right now at 67. The tent is going to go into all dark after tonight's flower cycle till Saturday morning when I plan on trimming.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Isn't Cake an 11-weeker though?


Normally it’s 9-11. With leds with 660nm and 730nm ( Emerson and after lights out) you can harvest around the 9 week mark.


----------



## HTOYO (Nov 28, 2019)

Well, another one bites the dust. In the best of ways that is... Redrum came through in SPADES with another Strainly order and experience in general. It was the first time I have ordered from him, but most certainly NOT the last.

His communication is awesome. He answered EVER single question, inquiry, even brain fart from time to time that I had, never with quick or hurried banter, but with thoughtful, honest and well intentioned replies. I'll let you ask him about the deal he has, but what I WILL tell you, is that if you pick up multiple varieties, it is VERY much worth while ... Like FOR REAL deal...

Shipping to my neck of the woods, from his neck of the woods, over a certain imaginary line, took 48 hours FLAT. Cuts were strong, healthy, devoid of visible bugs, pm, blemishes and are going to be a very welcome addition to the garden. I hear people scoff when I tell them I paid real cash dollars, for un-rooted cuts. But if you have your game on point, it's THE ONLY way to fly. Not to mention getting them to me un-rooted is a lot more certain given my geographical location, and tbh, probably more preferable to the seller as well. I've literally kept un-rooted cuts, in the same manner which they were shipped to me, in the fridge for damn near a month with zero diminished return on rooting percentages... In fact I have heard from some peeps who have done side by side comparisons, that putting the cuts in "stasis", as you would, actually increases the speed and vigor of the rooting process. A lot of the old Vancouver Vietnamese guys (responsible for the infamous "beasters", lol) would cut, then refrigerate all of their cuttings for this reason~ I can't personally verify whether any of that is factual, but what I do know, is that it is an excellent way to hold cuttings if time or space pressures are present.

Also, on top of my originally ordered, paid for, and quite frankly EXCELLENT selection of cuts, he threw in another variety (Gushers) just because. I'd solidly reccomended Redrum to anyone of my associates, friends, whomever without a hint of hesitation if you aren't able to access clone only or quality cuts in your area. In total I received 5 un-rooted cuts each of the Archive Rude Boi OG, Archive Duct Tape, Dog Walker, Wedding Cake AND Gushers, and couldn't be happier. He has a few other cuts I'm very interested in. Archive Overflow OG White Tahoe cookies, Chem D, to name a few~

Anyway, just remember, be smart, KIND, treat people with respect, and you'll be amazed what the universe has to offer you in return...

~


----------



## boybelue (Nov 29, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Well, another one bites the dust. In the best of ways that is... Redrum came through in SPADES with another Strainly order and experience in general. It was the first time I have ordered from him, but most certainly NOT the last.
> 
> His communication is awesome. He answered EVER single question, inquiry, even brain fart from time to time that I had, never with quick or hurried banter, but with thoughtful, honest and well intentioned replies. I'll let you ask him about the deal he has, but what I WILL tell you, is that if you pick up multiple varieties, it is VERY much worth while ... Like FOR REAL deal...
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right about keeping clones in the fridge, in your veggy drawer if possible and keeping them in stasis does indeed help them root better imo. Ive got a buddy on the OG forum that turned me onto this a long time ago and theres a lot of info on that forum about this. Some of the guys had cuts root after 6 months keeping them in green Tupperware type containers, they recommended opening for fresh air every so often, and to cut long clones where you can cut back an inch or two before rooting. This is really helpful when pheno hunting and to keep backups for preservation.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone grown out of Reggie Alston's gear? Clones are priced right and he seems to have a good rep of getting them to people healthy. Has some Runtz clones for $30. Interested to hear how he got a cut.


----------



## Mikenike (Dec 1, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone grown out of Reggie Alston's gear? Clones are priced right and he seems to have a good rep of getting them to people healthy. Has some Runtz clones for $30. Interested to hear how he got a cut.


I’ve never bought from him but the first pic doesn’t look very good and the second pic he has listed for runtz is from someone else’s website who made some runtz S1’s. FWIW


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone grown out of Reggie Alston's gear? Clones are priced right and he seems to have a good rep of getting them to people healthy. Has some Runtz clones for $30. Interested to hear how he got a cut.


I've wondered if those were verified cuts myself. Has anyone picked up the crippy, TK, or Gainsville Green from the SunshineStateSeedCo ?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 1, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone grown out of Reggie Alston's gear? Clones are priced right and he seems to have a good rep of getting them to people healthy. Has some Runtz clones for $30. Interested to hear how he got a cut.


I did a seed trade with him. Dude is good people. Im thinking of picking up his 
keylime pie cut.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 1, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I've wondered if those were verified cuts myself. Has anyone picked up the crippy, TK, or Gainsville Green from the SunshineStateSeedCo ?


The sunshine state people are working with Rick Naya the guy that originally made the GG 
Gainsville Green. There is an article about is in the miami new times 








Video: Rick Naya, Gainesville Green Creator, Explains Why He's the Great-Grandfather of Hybrid Cannabis


Fifteen-year-old Rick Naya was camping with a friend in South Florida’s J.W. Corbett Wildlife Management Area when he spotted a cargo plane flying above, dumping dozens of marijuana bales into the woods below. It was like a gift from the ganja gods. The year was 1975, and Florida was becoming...




www.miaminewtimes.com




So hopefully they putting out legit shit. 
I to want to grab a cut of the GG.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 1, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> The sunshine state people are working with Rick Naya the guy that originally made the GG
> Gainsville Green. There is an article about is in the miami new times
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but the pods they were releasing as GG wasn't GG.Admitted by them and Naya.It was just a close resemblance.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2019)

I guess we can assume sunshine cannabis is the Sunshine State Seed Co and the carts are made from the non-original Gainesville Green strain and this is what they have listed on strainly? Bummer!!! I wish we had a little more to go on. I guess it is possible that the GG the SSSC has might be the one that put it on the map and not Naya's because any killer in Gainesville at that time received the moniker. To much left unknown, did he continue growing or was the 10lbs all he grew(not likely) or did somebody continue the strain through bagseed. This dude needs a real interview.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 1, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I guess we can assume sunshine cannabis is the Sunshine State Seed Co and the carts are made from the non-original Gainesville Green strain and this is what they have listed on strainly? Bummer!!! I wish we had a little more to go on. I guess it is possible that the GG the SSSC has might be the one that put it on the map and not Naya's because any killer in Gainesville at that time received the moniker. To much left unknown, did he continue growing or was the 10lbs all he grew(not likely) or did somebody continue the strain through bagseed. This dude needs a real interview.


I remember reading something about SSSC having a fake Crippy cut, I can't remember where exactly but it was someone in the know that put them on blast, So I wouldn't be so quick with their GG.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> I remember reading something about SSSC having a fake Crippy cut, I can't remember where exactly but it was someone in the know that put them on blast, So I wouldn't be so quick with their GG.


I hear ye and thanks for the heads up. Only question I have is what's the real crippy and who actually knows, kinda the same deal with the GG, so much good smoke at that time recieved the moniker, which one would the trophy go to? Ye know what I mean, who's to say


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 1, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I hear ye and thanks for the heads up. Only question I have is what's the real crippy and who actually knows, kinda the same deal with the GG, so much good smoke at that time recieved the moniker, which one would the trophy go to? Ye know what I mean, who's to say


This is the only picture online that looks like the legit Crippy,


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 1, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I hear ye and thanks for the heads up. Only question I have is what's the real crippy and who actually knows, kinda the same deal with the GG, so much good smoke at that time recieved the moniker, which one would the trophy go to? Ye know what I mean, who's to say


Crippy was any indoor grown weed down south. You either had regs or crippy.
It was never attributed to just one strain. It was just the name for fire indoor weed. Hydro,chronic,dro,and crippy all just names for fire bud


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## kona gold (Dec 2, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Yeah but the pods they were releasing as GG wasn't GG.Admitted by them and Naya.It was just a close resemblance.


This guy, Rick Naya sounds like a total idiot.
And his claim to be the whatever.....
I don't believe this guys story or that he is even knowledgeable about breeding or much of anything!!


----------



## kgp (Dec 2, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> I remember reading something about SSSC having a fake Crippy cut, I can't remember where exactly but it was someone in the know that put them on blast, So I wouldn't be so quick with their GG.


It could have been me. i bought a few of there cuts several years ago. Everything was garbage except the animal cookies. He's a young kid with a big mouth and talks the talk to anyone who will listen. He pretends like he is in the know but his stories and all made up. You never know till you try it so I bit and was highly disappointed.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 2, 2019)

kgp said:


> It could have been me. i bought a few of there cuts several years ago. Everything was garbage except the animal cookies. He's a young kid with a big mouth and talks the talk to anyone who will listen. He pretends like he is in the know but his stories and all made up. You never know till you try it so I bit and was highly disappointed.


So what did, or supposed to get from him?
Bummer you had that experience!!
And how long ago was that??


----------



## kgp (Dec 2, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So what did, or supposed to get from him?
> Bummer you had that experience!!
> And how long ago was that??


Probably 2012 or 13. I got his triangle kush = fake, crippy = fake, southern florida og = fake. gainsville green = fake, Animal cookies = spot on but he got that from someone else in trade if i remember correctly.

Not a bummer at all. If they were real, I would have been one lucky son of a bitch. I kinda knew they were fake but you have to pay to play. Sometimes a dog gets lucky. Part of the game...

He is on insta and all his shit is lanky shwag except for the pics he screenshots and reposts. I should have known better. Even came with a certificate of authenticity LMAO. SIgned by the legend "Andrew Cannabea" The creator of the legendary cut cannabea cookies. LOL

I cant knock him too much, he took my money and he is taking in a lot from many other suckers, its kind of humorous.

He talked all this shit about being from florida and the original breeder of TK and south flo OG. How he has never let these cuts out of his garden before giving them to me... He knows this guy and that guy, it was all a bunch of bull. Come to find out he a young kid that was probably shitting in diapers when these strains were created. And lives in Alpena michigan. He has a whole crew of jock-riders that are basically hype men who brag about him constantly. I'm not mad, I think I spent 500 bucks but it is what it is. I'm not going to internet fight or retaliate but I will give my honest opinion.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 2, 2019)

kgp said:


> Probably 2012 or 13. I got his triangle kush = fake, crippy = fake, southern florida og = fake. gainsville green = fake, Animal cookies = spot on but he got that from someone else in trade if i remember correctly.
> 
> Not a bummer at all. If they were real, I would have been one lucky son of a bitch. I kinda knew they were fake but you have to pay to play. Sometimes a dog gets lucky. Part of the game...
> 
> ...


Wow!!
That was like 6 years ago.
And he is still offering the same wares.
What was the Gainesville green that you got like??
Did it have any of those terps??


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 2, 2019)

kona gold said:


> This guy, Rick Naya sounds like a total idiot.
> And his claim to be the whatever.....
> I don't believe this guys story or that he is even knowledgeable about breeding or much of anything!!


I've seen some interviews of this guy and he doesn't even dive into GG or anything about his background.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> This is the only picture online that looks like the legit Crippy,
> View attachment 4430171


This picture looks really good there . cheers and wish happy yield then.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2019)

kgp said:


> Probably 2012 or 13. I got his triangle kush = fake, crippy = fake, southern florida og = fake. gainsville green = fake, Animal cookies = spot on but he got that from someone else in trade if i remember correctly.
> 
> Not a bummer at all. If they were real, I would have been one lucky son of a bitch. I kinda knew they were fake but you have to pay to play. Sometimes a dog gets lucky. Part of the game...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up I was about to jump on the TK. I also just picked up a TK from clonify anybody know about its authenticity?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Thanks for the heads up I was about to jump on the TK. I also just picked up a TK from clonify anybody know about its authenticity?


I don't but keep us posted as it is a cut I've been trying to hunt down.


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Wow!!
> That was like 6 years ago.
> And he is still offering the same wares.
> What was the Gainesville green that you got like??
> Did it have any of those terps??


It was schwaggy garbage. Little to no taste at all.


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Thanks for the heads up I was about to jump on the TK. I also just picked up a TK from clonify anybody know about its authenticity?


Yeah, do a hard pass. I have grown many old OG cuts, and had the real TK. Let me tell you it is really loud funk. His TK did not grow like an OG, and had no taste at all. I had ghost at the time and it was night and day. You could smell the OG from across the room and i couldn't smell his TK with it 2 inches from my sniffer.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2019)

His TK pic looks good, guess it's borrowed
Again thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> His TK pic looks good, guess it's borrowed
> Again thanks for the heads up


Yeah, I'll second what @kpg said. I picked up a few cuts from Clonify. The TK was garbage and so was the GG4. I grew out a few from Clonify and put them up against some cuts I'd gotten on the forums and from Mainly and MF. So far the only 2 I've found to be authentic were Wedding Cake and the Chem 4.
I cant review them on Strainly so I might as well throw my opinion up here.
They have good CS, shipping is fast and the cuts were somewhat "healthy" but they need to work on vetting their genetics.
I'd skip em, belue.

Edited to add that one of the issues with the GG4 could've been dudding.
I took some pics as these were growing last summer. I'll try to load them when I'm back home later on today.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 3, 2019)

kgp said:


> It was schwaggy garbage. Little to no taste at all.


That sucks bro!!
They are still around somehow.
Do you think they have improved in 6 years?
Also did you do that outside or inside??
Mahalo


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> This is the only picture online that looks like the legit Crippy,
> View attachment 4430171


What is the genetic makeup of crippy Or is it some florida landrace? Whats the smell and flavor profile ? Is there a picture of the finished product?


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> What is the genetic makeup of crippy Or is it some florida landrace? Whats the smell and flavor profile ? Is there a picture of the finished product?


It's the crippy man...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 3, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> It's the crippy man...


Lol fuck it just smoke it.


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2019)

kona gold said:


> That sucks bro!!
> They are still around somehow.
> Do you think they have improved in 6 years?
> Also did you do that outside or inside??
> Mahalo


Same guy, same stains, talking the same shit. I honestly don't know but can only assume. I still follow him on insta just because. Lots of newbies or beginners will flock to people like him that brag and boast about this and that. I remember a cali connection seed run I did at the same time as I ran his cuts and the cali con blew everything out of the water in taste and potency. And to me that says a lot.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I'll second what @kpg said. I picked up a few cuts from Clonify. The TK was garbage and so was the GG4. I grew out a few from Clonify and put them up against some cuts I'd gotten on the forums and from Mainly and MF. So far the only 2 I've found to be authentic were Wedding Cake and the Chem 4.
> I cant review them on Strainly so I might as well throw my opinion up here.
> They have good CS, shipping is fast and the cuts were somewhat "healthy" but they need to work on vetting their genetics.
> I'd skip em, belue.
> ...


So clonify's tk is garbage? I've already got it and their Animal Cookies. Bummer on the tk i guess I'll give it one round and chunk it then. I've got some S1s to run with it, hope it's not a complete waste.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 3, 2019)

kgp said:


> Same guy, same stains, talking the same shit. I honestly don't know but can only assume. I still follow him on insta just because. Lots of newbies or beginners will flock to people like him that brag and boast about this and that. I remember a cali connection seed run I did at the same time as I ran his cuts and the cali con blew everything out of the water in taste and potency. And to me that says a lot.


Well thank you very much for your honesty!!


----------



## kgp (Dec 3, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Well thank you very much for your honesty!!


Welcome.. I am not one to bash other people but it is my honest opinion.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> So clonify's tk is garbage? I've already got it and their Animal Cookies. Bummer on the tk i guess I'll give it one round and chunk it then. I've got some S1s to run with it, hope it's not a complete waste.


Yeah. It was a let down but part of the game I guess. I tried to put a review up on the Clonifys site but got rejected, lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> What is the genetic makeup of crippy Or is it some florida landrace? Whats the smell and flavor profile ? Is there a picture of the finished product?


The genetic makeup of crippy is any good light green weed from the 90’s with no seeds in it. Also known as kind bud, also known as dro, etc, etc., basically anything not Mexican brick weed. Looking for crippy is the same as looking for the “kind bud strain”. Crippy is just a generic term for good weed.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 3, 2019)

Aka Chronic


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Florida landerace? LMAO.
> Smell? I don't remember. Its around but not like it was before, now everyone wants the new flavor crap,
> Flavor profile? Soapy, others say leather.
> Genetics? lol don't think you can get that info that easy, do some of your own research. Here I'll give you a start: TSB


Florida landerace? LMAO exactly.
So what is it? Its whatever fire indoor anyone had at the moment. Its not a specific strain.
Leather and soap dont sound like fire indoor ive smoked in my 28 years smoking.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 3, 2019)

_It's of my opinion the closest one is going to get to Gainesville Green is going to be Micanopy Madness and Micanpy Moonbeam.There's someone on insta that has done a project with the Micanopy Madness,whether he has them up for sale i'm unsure as i haven't been on insta in a minute.As far as the Micanopy Moonbeam there was also someone on insta selling cuts but noticed the last time i was on there he hadn't been active for a bit._


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Florida landerace? LMAO exactly.
> So what is it? Its whatever fire indoor anyone had at the moment. Its not a specific strain.
> Leather and soap dont sound like fire indoor ive smoked in my 28 years smoking.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Clearly you don't understand what Im telling you.
> Yes Crippy is considered fire bud but anyone that knew anything about the miami weed scene (which clearly You don't) knew there was a few straints that dominate the commercial market under that UMBRELLA (You following along? or do you need me to hold your hand some more?). If you never smoked something that was leather/Soapy/floral then you never smoked the one everybody is after (a Haze hybrid  ) . Understand when people talk about "Crippy" they are talking about a specific commercial strain that was better then the rest of the homegrown crap someone grew in their garage.


So again, all you are basically saying is that it is an umbrella term like Dro was back in the day.... Exactly what Crippy is saying. Maybe you just want to hold his hand.....


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Fuck the name, I'm not disputing the name Crippy. When the majority of people talk about Crippy, they are talking about a specific commercial cut, I'm talking about the cut that made south Florida famous apart from the Cuban Haze.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, I can hold your hand too.


You just like to hold everyone's hand while you ramble on with your baseless explanations... You sound like a pedophile catholic priest lol

If you are in the know, then what strain is Crippy actually. You said it has a leathery taste/smell, others have described it completely different. So boy genius enlighten us with actual facts.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Pedo? lmao you sound dumb.
> Enlighten? fuck, you idiot's can't dig on you're own? are you to damn retarded to comprehend? I gave you assholes some hints.
> HAZE HYBRID FROM THE SEED BANK
> as for the Soapy taste, I will put it as woody, floral, leather, faint pine.


Well someone sounds like an angry pedophile catholic priest.....
If you have facts, lets hear them. Why would anyone want to waste time looking in to this after your overly emotional outlay.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

Just took down some of @shorelineOG Crippy.
Soapy floral funk.Potent.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Well someone sounds like an angry pedophile catholic priest.....
> If you have facts, lets hear them. Why would anyone want to waste time looking in to this after your overly emotional outlay.


"angry pedophile catholic priest"
looks like some had a few too many visits to the confession booth LMAO. You can't smoke your molestations away bud.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> "angry pedophile catholic priest"
> looks like some had a few too many visits to the confession booth LMAO. You can't smoke your molestations away bud.


Still waiting on those facts... Don't think you have them so I will let you go this time


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Just took down some of @shorelineOG Crippy.
> Soapy floral funk.Potent.


Haven't seen @shorelineOG pure Crippy cut, only his Crippy x ECSD(?).


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Haven't seen @shorelineOG pure Crippy cut, only his Crippy x ECSD(?).


Yes,that's it.My bad.
I also have his Crippy cut.Havent flowered it yet.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Still waiting on those facts... Don't think you have them so I will let you go this time


Facts? if you never smoked or even possessed that specific cut then what is their to say, you don't have an idea of what Im talking about.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Facts? if you never smoked or even possessed that specific cut then what is their to say, you don't have an idea of what Im talking about.


Yet you told everyone to google it...... very confusing. How do people know if they grew it or smoked it if they don't even know what it is. Even people from florida who have smoked the "crippy" describe it differently and admit to it being a general term. So where is your basis???


----------



## boybelue (Dec 3, 2019)

Im not from Florida, just north, but I remember the crippy from spring break trips, and while it was a moniker for killer weed that was going around the moniker stuck to a few strains in the late 90s imo.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 3, 2019)

I lived in Broward county fall 96 into spring 97 and i was under the impression crippy or crip we called it, was a strain. I've seen other members on riu refer any greenbud, outdoor or indoor from that area as crip which doesnt sit well. I wouldve been some disappointed getting someone's outdoor mids thinking I was getting crip, only because it fell under the seedless umbrella.We always got it from the same gal, floral, light green and kind of small buds if i remember correctly. Really tight and compressed (in a good way) tho. Coming from New England I'd never heard Crip before other than in Fla. I think we called seedless greenbud. Or if we got it from Canada, beasters lol. Crip was the first $50 eights I had ever seen and the best smoke I'd ever had. Just my .02


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

Damn. Tried to like a post... it's gone. My device sux.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

Damn this thread went from Strainly to Crippy to Pedo catholic priest Lmao.
"Crippy" (at least the one I know) is a good Zombie type weed but The best mind fuck smoke I had was a Jamaican import, It looked like shitty regs with no seeds but damn that shit mind fuckes you.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Damn this thread went from Strainly to Crippy to Pedo catholic priest Lmao.
> "Crippy" (at least the one I know) is a good Zombie type weed but The best mind fuck smoke I had was a Jamaican import, It looked like shitty regs with no seeds but damn that shit mind fuckes you.


Just remember, you were the one talking about holding people's hands...


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Yet you told everyone to google it...... very confusing. How do people know if they grew it or smoked it if they don't even know what it is. Even people from florida who have smoked the "crippy" describe it differently and admit to it being a general term. So where is your basis???


I've talked to other people that had the cut from back in the days, some say it's 80's Nevil's Haze cross with catnip.


smokadepep said:


> Just remember, you were the one talking about holding people's hands...


Oh I remember, I was talking about holding hands to guide them. Now you on the other hand brought up the molestation mubo jumbo.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> I've talked to other people that had the cut from back in the days, some say it's 80's Nevil's Haze,
> 
> Oh I remember, I was talking about holding hands to guide them. Now you on the other hand brought up the molestation mubo jumbo.


Where would we be without your guidance oh arrogant one....


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 3, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Where would we be without your guidance oh arrogant one....


I know, thank god for me.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 3, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Fuck the name, I'm not disputing the name Crippy. When the majority of people talk about Crippy, they are talking about a specific commercial cut, I'm talking about the cut that made south Florida famous apart from the Cuban Haze.
> 
> This is somewhat the same when people said no real og kush existed and how kush was just a name for weed grown in the hindu kush region. Everyone had "crippy" but just like og, their is a cut that made the name big.
> 
> It's ok, I can hold your hand too.


What part of miami do live in ? Born and raises in the county is f Dade. Dont hold my hand come hold my dick.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Fuck the name, I'm not disputing the name Crippy. When the majority of people talk about Crippy, they are talking about a specific commercial cut, I'm talking about the cut that made south Florida famous apart from the Cuban Haze.
> 
> This is somewhat the same when people said no real og kush existed and how kush was just a name for weed grown in the hindu kush region. Everyone had "crippy" but just like og, their is a cut that made the name big.
> 
> It's ok, I can hold your hand too.


Dude you are soooo wrong. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> The genetic makeup of crippy is any good light green weed from the 90’s with no seeds in it. Also known as kind bud, also known as dro, etc, etc., basically anything not Mexican brick weed. Looking for crippy is the same as looking for the “kind bud strain”. Crippy is just a generic term for good weed.


Exactly


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Fuck the name, I'm not disputing the name Crippy. When the majority of people talk about Crippy, they are talking about a specific commercial cut, I'm talking about the cut that made south Florida famous apart from the Cuban Haze.
> 
> This is somewhat the same when people said no real og kush existed and how kush was just a name for weed grown in the hindu kush region. Everyone had "crippy" but just like og, their is a cut that made the name big.
> 
> It's ok, I can hold your hand too.


There was fire hydroponic weed aka crippy around before the haze or as you like to call it cuban haze. We never called it that. We had the black haze and the silver haze back then. If i recall correctly its been about 17 years since then the haze had a humid earth smell and licorice thing going.
Not here to call you names or argue with you. But when your wrong you are wrong.
I dont know any other weed scene but the 90s onwards Miami weed scene.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 4, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> Dude you are soooo wrong. Stop embarrassing yourself.





Crippykeeper said:


> Exactly





Crippykeeper said:


> Dude you are soooo wrong. Stop embarrassing yourself.


bro wtf are you going on about? You're from dade yet you don't know shit about the marijuana scene in dade, you can't even tell what kind of "Crippy" you was smoking, Dude probably had zero connect with any real grower in dade or any dealer that knew his shit, GTFOH. Where I'm from? I'll put it like this, if you even know some mj history of Miami, Im from the part of dade where these strains found a safe heaven once the city's got hot, SW.


----------



## christopher jordan (Dec 4, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> There was fire hydroponic weed aka crippy around before the haze or as you like to call it cuban haze. We never called it that. We had the black haze and the silver haze back then. If i recall correctly its been about 17 years since then the haze had a humid earth smell and licorice thing going.
> Not here to call you names or argue with you. But when your wrong you are wrong.
> I dont know any other weed scene but the 90s onwards Miami weed scene.


OG kush is actually mostly sativa, it just grows like a kush.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Facts? if you never smoked or even possessed that specific cut then what is their to say, you don't have an idea of what Im talking about.


It never existed. Now if someone decided to call a specific cut crippy that’s a different story and perfectly fine.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> bro wtf are you going on about? You're from dade yet you don't know shit about the marijuana scene in dade, you can't even tell what kind of "Crippy" you was smoking, Dude probably had zero connect with any real grower in dade or any dealer that knew his shit, GTFOH. Where I'm from? I'll put it like this, if you even know some mj history of Miami, Im from the part of dade where these strains found a safe heaven once the city's got hot, SW.


Homestead


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> bro wtf are you going on about? You're from dade yet you don't know shit about the marijuana scene in dade, you can't even tell what kind of "Crippy" you was smoking, Dude probably had zero connect with any real grower in dade or any dealer that knew his shit, GTFOH. Where I'm from? I'll put it like this, if you even know some mj history of Miami, Im from the part of dade where these strains found a safe heaven once the city's got hot, SW.


What do you mean what kind of crippy i thought you were saying there is just one.
Before you were smoking there was something called brick weed then crippy. hydro. chronic. Hit the scene it was low supply and very expensive. $20 a gram $300 OZ or you were buying regs $5 grams $60 oz $600 lb thats it. Not till later did people start distinguishing between crippy. There was haze norther lights ak47 white widow white rhino. Then sour diesel and ogs came along early 2000. If crippy is a specific strain what is it.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> bro wtf are you going on about? You're from dade yet you don't know shit about the marijuana scene in dade, you can't even tell what kind of "Crippy" you was smoking, Dude probably had zero connect with any real grower in dade or any dealer that knew his shit, GTFOH. Where I'm from? I'll put it like this, if you even know some mj history of Miami, Im from the part of dade where these strains found a safe heaven once the city's got hot, SW.


If your where you say you are spark me up to a joint of that crippy. We’re neighbors


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 4, 2019)

West Kendall, thru the Redlands, down to Homestead.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 4, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> If your where you say you are spark me up to a joint of that crippy. We’re neighbors


Sorry bro but you know people down here don't get along like that. You know we all get our bud from a friend of a friend of a friend who is married to another friend of a friend who grows it.


----------



## RocketBoy (Dec 4, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> What do you mean what kind of crippy i thought you were saying there is just one.
> Before you were smoking there was something called brick weed then crippy. hydro. chronic. Hit the scene it was low supply and very expensive. $20 a gram $300 OZ or you were buying regs $5 grams $60 oz $600 lb thats it. Not till later did people start distinguishing between crippy. There was haze norther lights ak47 white widow white rhino. Then sour diesel and ogs came along early 2000. If crippy is a specific strain what is it.


Nl5haze, SPhaze, Northern lights, Hashplants came before the Ak47's, white widow and white rhino (which was Florida city's "Kryp" for some time). I do agree how og and sour strated in the early 2000, chem came in later on.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Sorry bro but you know people down here don't get along like that. You know we all get our bud from a friend of a friend of a friend who is married to another friend of a friend who grows it.


I know. It’s lonely down here. No love lost. I wish you nothing but success in your endeavors happy growing and remember to vote.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 5, 2019)

FPOG 

she’s done but I’m being lazy she will come down in the morning

smells like kush I can see why they call it the cereal cut ..hoping for the best I plan on never letting this one go .. easy easy grow no fuss heavy yield bag appeal off the charts .. I’m hoping I can reveg the legend ..


----------



## kona gold (Dec 5, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> FPOG
> 
> she’s done but I’m being lazy she will come down in the morning
> 
> ...


Yea.
That pretty much looks like my favorite one I had from seed.
3 pheno. That was the best pheno and what I would have figured the original to be.
Kushy but better branches and weight.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Dec 6, 2019)

Mainely sundae driver at the start of the 3rd week. Just plucked 2 nanners. I don’t think it’s me as the plant hasn’t lost a single leaf and the others are fine. I have 2 more in hydro and will edit this if they are okay


----------



## kgp (Dec 6, 2019)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Mainely sundae driver at the start of the 3rd week. Just plucked 2 nanners. I don’t think it’s me as the plant hasn’t lost a single leaf and the others are fine. I have 2 more in hydro and will edit this if they are okay


This looks much different than the black sheep cut. Mine is much more stretchy.


----------



## Mikenike (Dec 6, 2019)

kgp said:


> This looks much different than the black sheep cut. Mine is much more stretchy.


Yours from mainely as well?


----------



## kgp (Dec 6, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Yours from mainely as well?


No, black sheep farms

Here she is. 7 gallon pot for size reference. I flowered her at about 2 foot tall and she is over 5 foot now.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 6, 2019)

Ordered wedding cake from madscientistgenetics on Wednesday. Shipped same day and arrived here today. The clones appear to be in good condition despite the cold and he also sent me a cheesecake clone as a freebie. Good service, good prices, and fast shipping. Definitely will order again once I can verify the wedding cake is legit(I'm sure it is)


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 7, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Ordered wedding cake from madscientistgenetics on Wednesday. Shipped same day and arrived here today. The clones appear to be in good condition despite the cold and he also sent me a cheesecake clone as a freebie. Good service, good prices, and fast shipping. Definitely will order again once I can verify the wedding cake is legit(I'm sure it is)


Just finished a Wedding Cake from Mamafunk. Gorgeous rock hard nugs. Curing right now. The cut is getting tossed around a lot for cheap now in Cali, no reason for it to be fake. Madscientist seems like a good dude and their operation is legit. Follow them on ig to see what I am talking about. 

Loving the sundae driver right now as well. Smell is just grapey goodness. People want more. Going to get a tent going of just her soon. The Lemon Royale is reeking and gorgeous dark nugs covered in trichs. The smell though so nasty and good at the same time. The winner in the yield category was definitely the Strawberry Cough which was about 4.5oz. All of the plants were in 2 gal felt pots in coco. 9 plants per 1kw in 4x4. The Cough just grew crazy all over the place. Had colas coming in angles that made no sense. Not the best bag appeal but the smell hits you right away with its pungentness.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 7, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Just finished a Wedding Cake from Mamafunk. Gorgeous rock hard nugs. Curing right now. The cut is getting tossed around a lot for cheap now in Cali, no reason for it to be fake. Madscientist seems like a good dude and their operation is legit. Follow them on ig to see what I am talking about.
> 
> Loving the sundae driver right now as well. Smell is just grapey goodness. People want more. Going to get a tent going of just her soon. The Lemon Royale is reeking and gorgeous dark nugs covered in trichs. The smell though so nasty and good at the same time. The winner in the yield category was definitely the Strawberry Cough which was about 4.5oz. All of the plants were in 2 gal felt pots in coco. 9 plants per 1kw in 4x4. The Cough just grew crazy all over the place. Had colas coming in angles that made no sense. Not the best bag appeal but the smell hits you right away with its pungentness.


Yeah I see no reason why it would be a fake. I was interested in sundae driver and lava cake for grape terps but I got a pack of csi sweet pink stink (bubblegum xpurple urkle) I'll be popping soon which should satisfy my needs.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Dec 10, 2019)

kgp said:


> This looks much different than the black sheep cut. Mine is much more stretchy.


I did flower it pretty small so it did at least double during stretch. I haven’t found anymore so hopefully the hydro plants will be okay. They are still a couple weeks out though


----------



## nc208 (Dec 10, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah I see no reason why it would be a fake. I was interested in sundae driver and lava cake for grape terps but I got a pack of csi sweet pink stink (bubblegum xpurple urkle) I'll be popping soon which should satisfy my needs.


Is the wedding cake being sold by Mamafunk the Jbeazy cut? 
There's tons of people who have made f2's, s1's, and so fourth that will be close but wont be as good as the original, so is the cut being sold for 20$ the highly sought after Jbeazy cut or is it someone's own find from a pack they got?


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is the wedding cake being sold by Mamafunk the Jbeazy cut?
> There's tons of people who have made f2's, s1's, and so fourth that will be close but wont be as good as the original, so is the cut being sold for 20$ the highly sought after Jbeazy cut or is it someone's own find from a pack they got?


The cut i got came from madscientistgenetics. It was $60 and sold as the jungle boys cut. I sure hope it's not a s1 or f2 but we'll see when I flower it out.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is the wedding cake being sold by Mamafunk the Jbeazy cut?
> There's tons of people who have made f2's, s1's, and so fourth that will be close but wont be as good as the original, so is the cut being sold for 20$ the highly sought after Jbeazy cut or is it someone's own find from a pack they got?


It's the jbezzy cut. She had details to how she got it when she first posted it on strainly. Beautiful freaking plant


----------



## HTOYO (Dec 10, 2019)

The un-rooted cuts I recently ordered from Redrum have again started life in their new home. I always find it mind boggling how life can to continue on with just the littlest bit of assistance . These cuts made it to me on a what can only be described as a fantastic journey. They left their point of origin, were transported in several jets, trucks and a boat, sat in I'm sure less than ideal temp/conditions, crossed an imaginary line, then sat in my refrigerator for two or three days, and despite all of these trials and tribulations, have rooted or are bumped out and on the cusp of throwing roots. 

Strains are Dog Walker, Archive seeds Duct tape, Archive Seeds Rude Boi, Gushers and Jbeezies Triangle Mints #3 (aka Wedding cake)... All cuts initially arrived in excellent health, bug and pm free... Not to mention that Redrum is a pretty awesome guy on top of everything else. 

All in all, I'd say I would unequivocally recommend both Redrum + Mainely's if you are looking for cuts, even in Canada, which despite being SO close, can seem a million miles away when you're dealing with customs... 

Also, I was pretty blown away that one of the 16 cuts sent from Mainely's and put into the cloner on Nov.8th, a Tropicana Cookies cut that didn't root from my last batch of clones has finally rooted. I pulled it out of the cloner, after all of the others had rooted, threw it in a glass of water, then into the fridge for a little less than a week while I tore everything down and sanitized, including the cloner. When the Redrum cuts arrived, I put them all back into the cloner at the same time. Pretty crazy to think that the Tropcookies cut has been through weeks in the cloner, into the fridge, then BACK into the cloner, and has rooted.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 11, 2019)

Saw Kaka was back up shipping unrooted ladies. He has some solid strains.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 12, 2019)

Lemon royale 
Smells like intense lemons almost tangie esque but lemon + some funk


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 12, 2019)

Fpog


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 13, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Lemon royale
> Smells like intense lemons almost tangie esque but lemon + some funk View attachment 4435819View attachment 4435820View attachment 4435821View attachment 4435822View attachment 4435823View attachment 4435824View attachment 4435825


My Lemon Royale came out similar looking on the bottom nugs with less spear point on the tops. The smell to me is definitely stronger of a GMO with a slight hint of lemon. I was at a show the other day and it was awesome watching everyone's face when they opened the jar. All went back for second and third smells. One of the bikers was able to taste the lemon a little but for the most part everyone was like why is it called lemon royale, lol

None the less, such a banging strain. So savory to counter with the sweet from most weeds but not overly spicy like some LA Confidential. One of my top 3 favorites from Mamafunk up there with the Wedding Cake and Sundae Driver.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2019)

My buddy visited his friend in Florida in early 2000s and came back with the word crip/crippy for kind bud. Not a strain but street slang. Also the term "cables" was used. 

Other than that I know nothing.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy visited his friend in Florida in early 2000s and came back with the word crip/crippy for kind bud. Not a strain but street slang. Also the term "cables" was used.
> 
> Other than that I know nothing.


Kottonmouth Kings called dank bud crip/crippy since the late 90s early 2000s that's how us michiganders learned the term way up here.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy visited his friend in Florida in early 2000s and came back with the word crip/crippy for kind bud. Not a strain but street slang. Also the term "cables" was used.
> 
> Other than that I know nothing.





Gemtree said:


> Kottonmouth Kings called dank bud crip/crippy since the late 90s early 2000s that's how us michiganders learned the term way up here.


My old college roommate used to go back home to Miami during breaks and always brought back an ounce or two of crippy ($480/ounce). I'm not sure it was a strain either, as he said his options were "regs" for schwagg and "crippy" for kb (kind bud) or higher quality flower. However, his connect always gave him the same strain for "crippy" as is was always the same taste and effect. I always wondered if the connect was the grower or knew the grower. 

I can still picture the bud. It was tight nickel to quarter sized width of the buds 1-3 inches long that were tight, bright green mixed with bluish/dark green hues, and had a clean "bounce" like laundry detergent smell to the flower. The high was a strong mostly sativa high most similar to a Jack Herer high but not as hazey and with no edge/paranoia to it. The high would last 3 almost 4 hours sometimes from a bowl of it. It was some of the best bud I've ever had and it was always consistent. 

Would love to get that strain to grow and hopefully the crippy sold here is the same. If I ever get some reports like this I'll grab some.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 15, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> However, his connect always gave him the same strain for "crippy" as is was always the same taste and effect.
> 
> I can still picture the bud. It was tight nickel to quarter sized width of the buds 1-3 inches long that were tight, bright green mixed with bluish/dark green hues, and had a clean "bounce" like laundry detergent smell to the flower.
> 
> Would love to get that strain to grow and hopefully the crippy sold here is the same. If I ever get some reports like this I'll grab some.


Spot on. This is exactly what I remember of the crippy we got, smell and taste and it did seem to always be the same strain. It was great bud. I was in the Ft. Lauderdale area just north of Miami, 96/97. Do you recall what year it was your roommate was getting it?


----------



## ace777 (Dec 15, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> The un-rooted cuts I recently ordered from Redrum have again started life in their new home. I always find it mind boggling how life can to continue on with just the littlest bit of assistance . These cuts made it to me on a what can only be described as a fantastic journey. They left their point of origin, were transported in several jets, trucks and a boat, sat in I'm sure less than ideal temp/conditions, crossed an imaginary line, then sat in my refrigerator for two or three days, and despite all of these trials and tribulations, have rooted or are bumped out and on the cusp of throwing roots.
> 
> Strains are Dog Walker, Archive seeds Duct tape, Archive Seeds Rude Boi, Gushers and Jbeezies Triangle Mints #3 (aka Wedding cake)... All cuts initially arrived in excellent health, bug and pm free... Not to mention that Redrum is a pretty awesome guy on top of everything else.
> 
> ...


everyone I’ve asked won’t send anything up across that imaginary line . Would love some these genetics , triangle kush or jebezzy wedding cake be awesome but no luck


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 15, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Spot on. This is exactly what I remember of the crippy we got, smell and taste and it did seem to always be the same strain. It was great bud. I was in the Ft. Lauderdale area just north of Miami, 96/97. Do you recall what year it was your roommate was getting it?


Yeah, he got it in '97 fall semester to '98 in May basically. So yeah, same time. Wonder if it was the same connect.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 15, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Yeah, he got it in '97 fall semester to '98 in May basically. So yeah, same time. Wonder if they had the same connect.


I think the bud you and I had were the same strain. Im not great with smell profiles but your description was what I remember and the bud size too. I remember thinking how small an 1/8 looked because I was so used to getting flat ass brick weed lol. 
So, I think that may be where some of the confusion starts. We had consistent tasting/looking bud that was called crip/crippy making us believe it was a specific strain, but it sounds like that Miami/Ft Lauderdale crippy(the strain we were smoking) was possibly done in a large grow op? I always figured it was the first hydro I had come across.
I think crippy is a blanket term for kind bud/seedless, too bad that Miami grown crippy we got didnt let their strain be known. I'd like to try to run that for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 15, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I think the bud you and I had were the same strain. Im not great with smell profiles but your description was what I remember and the bud size too. I remember thinking how small an 1/8 looked because I was so used to getting flat ass brick weed lol.
> So, I think that may be where some of the confusion starts. We had consistent tasting/looking bud that was called crip/crippy making us believe it was a specific strain, but it sounds like that Miami/Ft Lauderdale crippy was done in a large grow op? I always figured it was the first hydro I had come across.
> I think crippy is a blanket term for kind bud/seedless, too bad that Miami grown crippy we got didnt let their strain be known. I'd like to try to run that for nostalgia's sake.


I might try one day but I'm just a little hesitant still to drop 400 on a clone online. If it was real, it would be worth it. The pics of the plant/clone on strainly right now seem like they might be the one. The seed offering by shoreline sounds like it could be it too. Not sure if it's an outcross though.

I actually looked around for crippy genetics online a few years back circa 2012 and couldn't find anything on crippy. now all of a sudden it's jumping up again. I'm wondering it's bc of all the fame triangle kush is now getting, but crippy is nothing at all like triangle kush. TK is mentioned on the strainly ad. Admittedly, I've never had the real triangle kush clone, but I have grown out 3 of the Bodhi crosses now and have a feel for the og. Not similar at all imo.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Dec 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Just finished a Wedding Cake from Mamafunk. Gorgeous rock hard nugs. Curing right now. The cut is getting tossed around a lot for cheap now in Cali, no reason for it to be fake. Madscientist seems like a good dude and their operation is legit. Follow them on ig to see what I am talking about.
> 
> Loving the sundae driver right now as well. Smell is just grapey goodness. People want more. Going to get a tent going of just her soon. The Lemon Royale is reeking and gorgeous dark nugs covered in trichs. The smell though so nasty and good at the same time. The winner in the yield category was definitely the Strawberry Cough which was about 4.5oz. All of the plants were in 2 gal felt pots in coco. 9 plants per 1kw in 4x4. The Cough just grew crazy all over the place. Had colas coming in angles that made no sense. Not the best bag appeal but the smell hits you right away with its pungentness.


Do ya happen to have any pics of the strawberry cough


----------



## Waka Genetics (Dec 16, 2019)

I've purchased the MAC1 from One Love Elite Clones and it went smooth. Clone was shipped in a clone shipper and arrived healthy. I'm putting it into flower now and will post a picture once complete. I also purchased the TK from sunshine state seed co. Sad to see someone say he's not legit but I already coughed up the money so might as well flower it out. I also purchased the Chem 91 Skunk VA cut from One love but he was having trouble getting it to root so he refunded me and also gave me a free pack of Caps GAS seeds for the trouble. He also said he would send me a free cut of the 91 once it rooted. Solid guy to deal with from my experience.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 17, 2019)

My buddy met up with Tree House Cartel and picked up GMO clone and got a free Slurricane.. supposedly his slurricane is a huge yielder.. and my same buddy received beans from Back Door Gas Company.. he got a pack of Pure Michigan..


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 17, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> The cut i got came from madscientistgenetics. It was $60 and sold as the jungle boys cut. I sure hope it's not a s1 or f2 but we'll see when I flower it out.


Definitely bet its real. He uses it in his breeding line. Has some sweet strains and great prices. I am about to pull the trigger on a Mac1 cut, Lava Cake (BSF cut), Sundae Driver(BSF cut) and a Trop Cookies (Oni cut). He has some solid genetics in his library and some fire crosses of his own. That Platinum Wedding Cake and Cheesecake look gorgeous.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 17, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> My buddy met up with Tree House Cartel and picked up GMO clone and got a free Slurricane.. supposedly his slurricane is a huge yielder.. and my same buddy received beans from Back Door Gas Company.. he got a pack of Pure Michigan..


I am waiting for PCG to drop that GMO Skunkmaster flex cut and the Slurricane cowboy cut at Harborside, along with their Capstone, Gushers, Kush Mints and Zookies cuts..


----------



## HTOYO (Dec 17, 2019)

If anyone from up in Canada is interested I will be offering up a few things that I have on hand~ Hit me up if interested~


----------



## arcalion (Dec 17, 2019)

Has anyone on here ordered from Tree House Cartel and received there cuts?


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 17, 2019)

My buddy just got his GMO from them... they both live in OC so he met up in person... my buddy said he was a nice guy


----------



## arcalion (Dec 17, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> My buddy just got his GMO from them... they both live in OC so he met up in person... my buddy said he was a nice guy


ordered some stuff yesterday but havent heard back after sending, thats why im asking haha.
was told ill have tracking today


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 17, 2019)

arcalion said:


> So far im going with Tree House Cartel is a scammer, not a way to treat someone buying off you and ghosting them the next day you promised to get shipping and not even responding back to your customer. lost alot of $$.


I would give it more time. They could be back logged or just so busy they weren't able to get it out today. Don't know much about them. They overprice their cuts too much for me. I also like to find vendors who have other websites/Instagrams. Adds a little more validity.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 18, 2019)

arcalion said:


> yeah you're right, i mean if i do get a response and actually shipped, ill definitely edit my posts so its not a big deal, but for right now im iffy and just don't like how there isnt any customer support persay lol.


If he charging those prices and isn't even Smart enough to send you at least fake cuts then he sucked at scamming in the 1st place . 

Also did you not at least look into if his , her , it farm /grow op was legit or if he was working with them or for them before you sent out $300 to $400 for a cut ?


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 18, 2019)

Any updates on tree house cartel ripping u off or not?


----------



## arcalion (Dec 18, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Any updates on tree house cartel ripping u off or not?


He shipped it out so far; meant to get here at dec24th, anyone experience any problems shipping clones during cold weather lol?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 18, 2019)

arcalion said:


> He shipped it out so far; meant to get here at dec24th, anyone experience any problems shipping clones during cold weather lol?


No, but it’s also the reason I won’t order between Nov-April. Not worth the risk of them freezing etc.


----------



## arcalion (Dec 18, 2019)

I feel like it would be fine, it's got roots and even if it didnt should prop back


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 19, 2019)

I ordered from Redrum, and everything went smoothly. I'd recommend him anytime..

OP


----------



## booms111 (Dec 19, 2019)

What are you guys doing to keep bugs and PM away when receiving clones from these vendors? I have a Gusher clone on the way and its my first from strainly and not handed from a friend. I plan on chopping the clone off and rerooting it to get rid of the grow medium its sent in but id like to dunk the entire clone in something safe before sticking in aerocloner. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 19, 2019)

booms111 said:


> What are you guys doing to keep bugs and PM away when receiving clones from these vendors? I have a Gusher clone on the way and its my first from strainly and not handed from a friend. I plan on chopping the clone off and rerooting it to get rid of the grow medium its sent in but id like to dunk the entire clone in something safe before sticking in aerocloner. What do you guys recommend?


First, I would not recommend not cutting the roots off. If you are super concerned about quarantine then cover the roots and dip it in a dilute solution of H202, bleach, and ISO with a drip of soap in it to break the surface tension of water. That should cover anything on the outside of the plant. For the roots you could probably soak and rinse the cube in dilute H202/ISO and RINSE several times. Use a scope to make sure there is nothing on any visible roots.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> First, I would not recommend not cutting the roots off. If you are super concerned about quarantine then cover the roots and dip it in a dilute solution of H202, bleach, and ISO with a drip of soap in it to break the surface tension of water. That should cover anything on the outside of the plant. For the roots you could probably soak and rinse the cube in dilute H202/ISO and RINSE several times. Use a scope to make sure there is nothing on any visible roots.


Thanks man. I think I'll just setup a light in separate area far away from main area to let her grow until I can take clones off her. I'll also do what you said with mix of bleach, iso, and h202.


----------



## TurboSR20smokin (Dec 24, 2019)

Has anybody ever dealt with sunshinestateseedco he has a couple cuts I'd love to get in my arsenal


----------



## kona gold (Dec 25, 2019)

booms111 said:


> Thanks man. I think I'll just setup a light in separate area far away from main area to let her grow until I can take clones off her. I'll also do what you said with mix of bleach, iso, and h202.


Good idea.
I received some clone from several sources on there.
No problems with bugs or anything. Very healthy clones.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 25, 2019)

TurboSR20smokin said:


> Has anybody ever dealt with sunshinestateseedco he has a couple cuts I'd love to get in my arsenal


Yes I have a clone of Gainesville Green. But then told they were not actual genetics. 
But I spent the money anyway.
As far as dealing with them. Great service! Guy was really good information and super friendly! 
Clone was fastest to get here, and healthiest! !
Strain looks beautiful and the rub is very stinky! But i cannot guarantee the genetics yet, as I heard some bad things about them from a very reputable member here!
But all I can say, is they will send something out and it will be healthy.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 25, 2019)

So my friend got seeds from Back Door Gas Company 100 Pineapple Chunk and Pure Michigan from 
Jeffrey aka @Beyond.Top.Shelf ... and the GMO from Treehouse Cartel....

I personally wouldnt have gotten any of the seeds and cuts he got... but to each is his own... these sources came thru.. I'll give an update later on how legit they turn out to be


----------



## TurboSR20smokin (Dec 25, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Yes I have a clone of Gainesville Green. But then told they were not actual genetics.
> But I spent the money anyway.
> As far as dealing with them. Great service! Guy was really good information and super friendly!
> Clone was fastest to get here, and healthiest! !
> ...


I'm looking at the tampa crippy that sucks to hear about the genetic part


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 25, 2019)

TurboSR20smokin said:


> I'm looking at the tampa crippy that sucks to hear about the genetic part



If you'd like to learn any thing more on the tampa crippy there will be a guest on the adam dunn show this friday speaking on it.


----------



## TurboSR20smokin (Dec 25, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> If you'd like to learn any thing more on the tampa crippy there will be a guest on the adam dunn show this friday speaking on it.


yes miami mango and sombody else. ill deff be tuned in....


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 25, 2019)

TurboSR20smokin said:


> yes miami mango and sombody else. ill deff be tuned in....



Osceola Hierlooms.


----------



## TurboSR20smokin (Dec 25, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Osceola Hierlooms.


i just want a legit cut lol....always nice to have somthing local


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 27, 2019)

I did a google search a while back and this forum came up and this thread in particular.after reading positive reviews on mainly I ordered divine gelato,lemon tree rooted clones and 5 in rooted tropicanna cookies.all clones arrived in 2 days in nice shape.very well packaged

Now i put 5 Tc cuttings on my clone machine November 14th.after 5 weeks 2 died.one got a half inch root then died.another put out some roots and I just put it in soil yesterday.she isnt looking too great,but I think she will pull through..the last one just put out a 1/4inch root but shes lookin bad.

So 42 days in the clone machine.....that's a first for me!!!lol


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 27, 2019)

Here's the girl I just put in soil


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 27, 2019)

And the gelato and lemon tree


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 27, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I did a google search a while back and this forum came up and this thread in particular.after reading positive reviews on mainly I ordered divine gelato,lemon tree rooted clones and 5 in rooted tropicanna cookies.all clones arrived in 2 days in nice shape.very well packaged
> 
> Now i put 5 Tc cuttings on my clone machine November 14th.after 5 weeks 2 died.one got a half inch root then died.another put out some roots and I just put it in soil yesterday.she isnt looking too great,but I think she will pull through..the last one just put out a 1/4inch root but shes lookin bad.
> 
> So 42 days in the clone machine.....that's a first for me!!!lol


Forgive my ignorance, but why would you buy 5 of the same strains. Why not buy one, grow it out and make her the mother plant? Afterall that is the end goal. Mainely would most certainly either refund or replace any cutting you may have an issue with. ...speaking from experience


----------



## boybelue (Dec 27, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why would you buy 5 of the same strains. Why not buy one, grow it out and make her the mother plant? Afterall that is the end goal. Mainely would most certainly either refund or replace any cutting you may have an issue with. ...speaking from experience


I like mainlys take on that, you pay for exclusivity, if you lose it, you've done pd so he will replace it. Idk how many times but im sure he will work with you. I don't know anybody else that will do that.


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 27, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why would you buy 5 of the same strains. Why not buy one, grow it out and make her the mother plant? Afterall that is the end goal. Mainely would most certainly either refund or replace any cutting you may have an issue with. ...speaking from experience


The 5 were unrooted cuttings.not rooted clones


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 27, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I like mainlys take on that, you pay for exclusivity, if you lose it, you've done pd so he will replace it. Idk how many times but im sure he will work with you. I don't know anybody else that will do that.


Mamafunk and Madscientist are two I know will.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 27, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Mamafunk and Madscientist are two I know will.


I lost the mimosa from mama funk, need to see what they'll do.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 27, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I lost the mimosa from mama funk, need to see what they'll do.


lost it how?? lol


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 27, 2019)

Going to be jumping on Strainly soon and getting some gear going. If you want to follow on instagram @Auntiejanesnursery. 

Garanimals, Blue Zkittlez, Grandpas breath, Sundae Driver 19, Strawberry Cough, Wedding Cake, Lemon Royale and more. Check the instagram for a better list.


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 27, 2019)

I dont think that this cut is going to make it.now mainly says he will not ship another even though he said he would 2 weeks ago.a bit disappointing but whatevs
Does anyone know a seller on strainly with tropicanna cookies?I really want it badly


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 27, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I dont think that this cut is going to make it.now mainly says he will not ship another even though he said he would 2 weeks ago.a bit disappointing but whatevs
> Does anyone know a seller on strainly with tropicanna cookies?I really want it badly


Try the mad scientist...

OP


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 27, 2019)

I just saw his listing.i have contacted him
Thank you for the heads up


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 28, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Going to be jumping on Strainly soon and getting some gear going. If you want to follow on instagram @Auntiejanesnursery.
> 
> Garanimals, Blue Zkittlez, Grandpas breath, Sundae Driver 19, Strawberry Cough, Wedding Cake, Lemon Royale and more. Check the instagram for a better list.


Whats the source of the blue dream


----------



## boybelue (Dec 28, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> lost it how?? lol


My fault, took clones about two weeks into flower, one rooted but a little to late. Foilage died before it could re-veg. Really with the prices Mama funk charge your basically just paying shipping anyway. Now with these other vendors charging up into the hundreds I like the idea of offering replacements because your really just paying for access anyway. Probably just one time, no way I'd even ask if I lost it twice.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 28, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Whats the source of the blue dream


Hunted by my from a 10 pack from HSO. There are some pics tagged of it I believe.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 28, 2019)

boybelue said:


> My fault, took clones about two weeks into flower, one rooted but a little to late. Foilage died before it could re-veg. Really with the prices Mama funk charge your basically just paying shipping anyway. Now with these other vendors charging up into the hundreds I like the idea of offering replacements because your really just paying for access anyway. Probably just one time, no way I'd even ask if I lost it twice.


You said you believe At their prices you are just paying shipping. you are acknowledging that you should just order and pay for another one, but you are still going to ask if they will send you one for free? You are going to ask mama funk to become accountable for you not running your grow properly? What if something goes wrong with the flower cycle and you lose your harvest? I guess mama funk will be on the hook to send you their harvest?


----------



## boybelue (Dec 28, 2019)

I believe if you re evaluate my post I said I should see what they would do, then came back in another post and said " really with the prices Mama funk charges your basically just paying shipping anyway" insinuating there's no reason to ask for a replacement because there basically giving them away at shipping prices. You really should put 2 and 2 together before trying to insult somebody. And we was talking about vendors offering replacements if for some reason( including not doing something properly, which is usually the case if you lose something) you lose something you paid a lot of money for, because your basically just paying for the access. I understand not all vendors feel this way, and vendors that sell cheap don't even fall into this category.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I got a Chem91 skva cut 3 months ago, and just took 12 cuts from it. Its the real deal, and if you've ever seen the leaves on the original, they are unmistakable. REEKS
It was One Love Elite Clones. Great to deal with, and the clone was huge, and very very healthy.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 28, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I dont think that this cut is going to make it.now mainly says he will not ship another even though he said he would 2 weeks ago.a bit disappointing but whatevs
> Does anyone know a seller on strainly with tropicanna cookies?I really want it badly


Do you have it under a dome?


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

No.i use a clone machine, no dome.i get 99 percent in there.i have rooted dozens of cuts while these were in the machine


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 29, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got a Chem91 skva cut 3 months ago, and just took 12 cuts from it. Its the real deal, and if you've ever seen the leaves on the original, they are unmistakable. REEKS
> It was One Love Elite Clones. Great to deal with, and the clone was huge, and very very healthy.


How does the clone compare to some of the seed offerings you've grown out? Like the sis skunk, granny skunk, or '91 Chem crosses you've run? After seeing both, the big question is: is it worth the hefty price for the original cut?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2019)

honestly i was trying to come up with the $500 for that cut! I feel like that’s a lot but, she is the best!


----------



## boybelue (Dec 29, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> No.i use a clone machine, no dome.i get 99 percent in there.i have rooted dozens of cuts while these were in the machine


It might pull through if you throw it under a dome and keep the soil lightly moistened, imo. 100% humidity, weak fluorescent light and the right moisture level in your soil will promote root growth. I never had as much success if my soil was overly wet. Good luck man, maybe it will pull through. I hate the anxiety of that waiting game. Lol


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> It might pull through if you throw it under a dome and keep the soil lightly moistened, imo. 100% humidity, weak fluorescent light and the right moisture level in your soil will promote root growth. I never had as much success if my soil was overly wet. Good luck man, maybe it will pull through. I hate the anxiety of that waiting game. Lol


I appreciate the tips but I've been doing this a very long time....I'm 67


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't think it's going to make it at this point it's pretty f***** up


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

Oh well no sense crying over spilt milk I guess I'll have to order more cuts


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

I must admit I am a little disappointed with mainly because he gave me his word if they didn't route he would reship them and he never mentioned anything about these Cuts being hard to Route until after I mentioned it to him after they're in the machine for a couple weeks then he said the cat has lost its vitality and it's really hard to root I wish you would have mentioned that right from the start or when he couldn't root the cut might himself and said he didn't want to keep me waiting any longer and he just wanted to ship unrooted cuts but no biggie he did send me a free Divine gelato cut so that makes up for it I just don't like it when people give their word and don't stand behind it


----------



## boybelue (Dec 29, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I must admit I am a little disappointed with mainly because he gave me his word if they didn't route he would reship them and he never mentioned anything about these Cuts being hard to Route until after I mentioned it to him after they're in the machine for a couple weeks then he said the cat has lost its vitality and it's really hard to root I wish you would have mentioned that right from the start or when he couldn't root the cut might himself and said he didn't want to keep me waiting any longer and he just wanted to ship unrooted cuts but no biggie he did send me a free Divine gelato cut so that makes up for it I just don't like it when people give their word and don't stand behind it


Oooh that's why you got cuts, he was having a hard time popping roots. Don't like hearing that he want re-send, that was one thing that was appealing and made the price of his cuts seem more justified. I'd still give the dome a shot, ye never know!


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 29, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I must admit I am a little disappointed with mainly because he gave me his word if they didn't route he would reship them and he never mentioned anything about these Cuts being hard to Route until after I mentioned it to him after they're in the machine for a couple weeks then he said the cat has lost its vitality and it's really hard to root I wish you would have mentioned that right from the start or when he couldn't root the cut might himself and said he didn't want to keep me waiting any longer and he just wanted to ship unrooted cuts but no biggie he did send me a free Divine gelato cut so that makes up for it I just don't like it when people give their word and don't stand behind it


In the states?? DM me. I will hook you up with something.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 29, 2019)

I know everyone is skeptical of sending cuts in the winter but I am grabbing these unipacks that maintain a 70 degree temp in a mailer for up to 72 hours. Figured that should be good enough heat and time to get them where they are going. Still want to do a little more research to make sure they don't show up in scans or anything that would make USPS want to open the package.


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 29, 2019)

Gromiez Homiez said:


> how do you verify that the strain is real? theres no way to do this. it impossible. u just have to go with a reputable dealer that has good feedback and has had growers grow his gear and review it as good and whatnot, i would think.


You hit the nail on the head with saying go with good dealers. Ones that have credibility. Mamafunk is doing her thing out in Cali on a professional level for large farms. Madscientist is a breeder who has some fire strains of his own. Definitely check out his IG. Even AromaTheraputic put up some instagram work so others could follow. Even Shoreline is on here handling business and marketing gear legitly.


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> In the states?? DM me. I will hook you up with something.


I cant dm yet.....


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm still not really angry with mainly he actually sent the first time but I gave him a box number and FedEx doesn't send a box number so they sent it back to him so we resent it again for free which was very nice of him I guess he figured you wasn't making too much money off me after the resend and decided to not deal with me anymore LOL he also says he's not shipping to Canada anymore


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

I still got two nice Cuts though and that's what I paid for two cuts the only crappy thing is is that I really wanted the tropicanna cookies over everything but sometimes you win sometimes you lose


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

I am making tropicanna cookies F3 seeds as well as lemon tree cross the tropicanna cookies which I believe will be an incredible hybrid and I'll have clones of a few strings come spring but I'm only shipping within Canada just because you can get most of these in the states and a lot of guys don't ship to Canada so I want to make sure some fellow canucks get hooked up


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you a seller on strainly smokadepep?


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

The reason they routed at nothing to do with the way they were shipped they were ships really really well and it came to me in 2 days and the rooted clones came and clone shippers but the unrooted ones the stems were wrapped in wet paper towel and then in a baggie pretty much the way I've seen it always done


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

And yes the Clone shippers had LEDs in them


----------



## boybelue (Dec 29, 2019)

Gromiez Homiez said:


> how do you verify that the strain is real? theres no way to do this. it impossible. u just have to go with a reputable dealer that has good feedback and has had growers grow his gear and review it as good and whatnot, i would think.


You can send samples in to phylos.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 29, 2019)

arcalion said:


> He shipped it out so far; meant to get here at dec24th, anyone experience any problems shipping clones during cold weather lol?


Everything good from Tree House? Im thinking about grabbing something from him


----------



## nc208 (Dec 29, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I still got two nice Cuts though and that's what I paid for two cuts the only crappy thing is is that I really wanted the tropicanna cookies over everything but sometimes you win sometimes you lose


@HTOYO might be able to help you out.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 29, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I still got two nice Cuts though and that's what I paid for two cuts the only crappy thing is is that I really wanted the tropicanna cookies over everything but sometimes you win sometimes you lose


I get it, he sent the trop cookies unrooted. Yea adter received my cut from him (which was super healthy and huge) I grew her out and took 12 cuttings and I was only able to root 2. Definitely not a pro at cloning but she does seem to be very reluctant to root.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 29, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I know everyone is skeptical of sending cuts in the winter but I am grabbing these unipacks that maintain a 70 degree temp in a mailer for up to 72 hours. Figured that should be good enough heat and time to get them where they are going. Still want to do a little more research to make sure they don't show up in scans or anything that would make USPS want to open the package.


I'd rather receive cuts in the winter time but not necessarily rooted clones. I'm thinking the only time they would be exposed to outdoor temps would be upon delivery. Idk for sure, just opinion here but I think priority is pretty much on the move the whole time, being in a PO or in a moving vehicle shouldn't be exposed to very much cold. I guess a plane, box truck or big rig that's separated from the cab could get chilly. I wouldnt think no mail would be left in a parked vehicle overnight due to security reasons. Also there's the fact they ship a lot of liquids and stuff they don't want to freeze. Maybe somebody with some experience with shipping can chime in here.


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 29, 2019)

Is htoyo mad scientist?


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 29, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> Is htoyo mad scientist?


I think htoyo is from Canada and MadScientist is from the states


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 29, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> How does the clone compare to some of the seed offerings you've grown out? Like the sis skunk, granny skunk, or '91 Chem crosses you've run? After seeing both, the big question is: is it worth the hefty price for the original cut?


The Chem91skva cut is more Sativa structure vs Local, Dominion Skunk, Granny. Chem91 cut is also faster growing, skinnier branches, and wider internode spacing. Dark green leaves.
Smell wise it is more similar to the Dominion Skunk. Chem91 does smell like skunk spray at this point, and remember its only vegging. It is not RKS. Also smells of gas/fuel hash. Has a very high end smell.

I also bought a Local Skunk cut from Echelon Genetics 6 months ago, as when I saw the photos of the buds, I had to have the cut considering a few were available. We also have one of our own, but his was outstanding.

But the Dominion gear is more Indica structured plants, and do not grow nearly as fast as the original Chem91 cut. The Chem91 cut will also stretch a good deal more vs the Dominion gear. Some of it stretches almost Zero.

Ive seen many reports of people getting 2.6-2.8oz sq/ft on the original Chem91 cut.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 30, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Chem91skva cut is more Sativa structure vs Local, Dominion Skunk, Granny. Chem91 cut is also faster growing, skinnier branches, and wider internode spacing. Dark green leaves.
> Smell wise it is more similar to the Dominion Skunk. Chem91 does smell like skunk spray at this point, and remember its only vegging. It is not RKS. Also smells of gas/fuel hash. Has a very high end smell.
> 
> I also bought a Local Skunk cut from Echelon Genetics 6 months ago, as when I saw the photos of the buds, I had to have the cut considering a few were available. We also have one of our own, but his was outstanding.
> ...


Thanks for all the detail. Pretty awesome. Looking forward to hearing what you think of the final product.


----------



## arcalion (Dec 30, 2019)

booms111 said:


> Everything good from Tree House? Im thinking about grabbing something from him


Yeah tree house is cool; currently got fucked by holidays shipments in my area just still not being delivered looool. But I brought back Dried up plants before so I think I should be fine as long as it was packaged good


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Chem91skva cut is more Sativa structure vs Local, Dominion Skunk, Granny. Chem91 cut is also faster growing, skinnier branches, and wider internode spacing. Dark green leaves.
> Smell wise it is more similar to the Dominion Skunk. Chem91 does smell like skunk spray at this point, and remember its only vegging. It is not RKS. Also smells of gas/fuel hash. Has a very high end smell.
> 
> I also bought a Local Skunk cut from Echelon Genetics 6 months ago, as when I saw the photos of the buds, I had to have the cut considering a few were available. We also have one of our own, but his was outstanding.
> ...


Skunk spray smell and that Dark green leaves tells me you are correct on your cut!!


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 31, 2019)

I've contacted mad scientist genetics three times over the last four days and no response


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2019)

@Rodngun 
With all due respect, It is the holidays! Imagine if you were trying to spend time with family and when you do get back to work it’s an inbox of ”why aren’t you sitting at your email“?!?!?
It lives to serve....


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> @Rodngun
> With all due respect, It is the holidays! Imagine if you were trying to spend time with family and when you do get back to work it’s an inbox of ”why aren’t you sitting at your email“?!?!?
> It lives to serve....


Yes you are right hun...


----------



## booms111 (Dec 31, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> I've contacted mad scientist genetics three times over the last four days and no response


I haven't heard back from him either but im not worried. Dudes got some great strains. That gmo would be nice. My avatar is chem d x gsc from connesiour but not the gmo cut.


----------



## Rodngun (Dec 31, 2019)

His cheesecake strain looks very nice as well


----------



## booms111 (Dec 31, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> His cheesecake strain looks very nice as well


I hate real cheesecake but my wife loves it. I'm also after his Tropicana cookies cut. I really don't like getting unknown crosses like his cheesecake that I could just grow from seed myself much more prefer known clone only elites if I'm buying clones.


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 31, 2019)

When you guys purchase these expensive clones off of strainly, do you use them to mother, or are you guys actually flowering them out?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2019)

Rodngun said:


> Yes you are right hun...


Your attitude says it all, babe....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2019)

booms111 said:


> I hate real cheesecake but my wife loves it. I'm also after his Tropicana cookies cut. I really don't like getting unknown crosses like his cheesecake that I could just grow from seed myself much more prefer known clone only elites if I'm buying clones.


You are literally one of the only people I've heard utters those dirty words, "I hate real cheesecake" lmao

Takes all kinds, takes all kinds.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 31, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You are literally one of the only people I've heard utters those dirty words, "I hate real cheesecake" lmao
> 
> Takes all kinds, takes all kinds.


I always hear that, how dare i not like cheesecake, lol. Dont get me wrong i love a homemade pie but never been a cheesecake fan. Im also always watching my diet, my other interest in life is bodybuilding/powerlifting. 

To stay on topic I just got a chem d clone from strainly


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2019)

Get ready to hose it down with neem. Sturdy cuts that are well rooted but there’s some funk on his cuts, some stuff I haven’t seen before like rust and sooty mold. Neem handled it though.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Get ready to hose it down with neem. Sturdy cuts that are well rooted but there’s some funk on his cuts, some stuff I haven’t seen before like rust and sooty mold. Neem handled it though.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2019)

The chem d. You got it from oneoftheluckyones?


----------



## booms111 (Dec 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> The chem d. You got it from oneoftheluckyones?


yep but unrooted. i got neem so I'll dose them good. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 31, 2019)

SourDeezz said:


> When you guys purchase these expensive clones off of strainly, do you use them to mother, or are you guys actually flowering them out?


Use it/them as a Mother.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 1, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I hate real cheesecake but my wife loves it. I'm also after his Tropicana cookies cut. I really don't like getting unknown crosses like his cheesecake that I could just grow from seed myself much more prefer known clone only elites if I'm buying clones.


His cheese cake is definitely an elite and would abolish most of those other strains.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 1, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> His cheese cake is definitely an elite and would abolish most of those other strains.


I think I'm going to get the cheesecake


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 2, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> When you guys purchase these expensive clones off of strainly, do you use them to mother, or are you guys actually flowering them out?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I certainly wouldn't just flower them out with the money I paid.definately make mothers


----------



## kona gold (Jan 2, 2020)

Just got an email from mad scientist.
He has been sick and on vacation till the 12th. 
So no worries all!


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 2, 2020)

I also got a message from him


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Horrible pic but this is small bowl of Wedding Cake is from 2 different sources. One from the forum and one from MF. Both identical so I have no doubt MF is legit. I have pics of both in bloom somewhere on my phone.

I grabbed these awhile ago too. I'm down to just the Glue and have only kept that one because the terps are pretty magnificent.


Edited to address a couple of questions/responses about flowering out clones and/or neem spray. -
I quarantine and dunk everything in Regalia followed by either Bontanigard and/or EWC tea. And I'm not opposed to using insecticidal soaps. Milk dunks are often underrated too. Milk is one the best things you can use to block viral vectoring. (breaks the telomeres)
But, I also dont flower out the original clones. I veg until I can grab cuttings. Once rooted, I ditch the original.
Some may think I'm paranoid but there's no way for me to know what the clones were treated with prior to shipment. I've seen enough posts from dummies using E-20 and Imid to last me a lifetime. I'm patient. I can wait


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4448368
> Horrible pic but this is small bowl of Wedding Cake is from 2 different sources. One from the forum and one from MF. Both identical so I have no doubt MF is legit. I have pics of both in bloom somewhere on my phone.
> 
> I grabbed these awhile ago too. I'm down to just the Glue and have only kept that one because the terps are pretty magnificent.
> ...


I’m the same way, once I have a clone rooted and established, the original meets the compost.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4448368
> Horrible pic but this is small bowl of Wedding Cake is from 2 different sources. One from the forum and one from MF. Both identical so I have no doubt MF is legit. I have pics of both in bloom somewhere on my phone.
> 
> I grabbed these awhile ago too. I'm down to just the Glue and have only kept that one because the terps are pretty magnificent.
> ...


Do you like the regalia? I've been thinking of trying it out but it sure is a little pricy for me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Do you like the regalia? I've been thinking of trying it out but it sure is a little pricy for me.


I like it and the plants love it. Another gromie of mine bought a gallon of Venerate and I bought a gallon of Regalia. We split them and saved ourselves some dough. They're both effective for IPM but if I had to go with just one, it would be the Regalia. They are kinda pricey but not as pricey as a PM outbreak. 
You might be able to find small quantities from sellers online? I havent looked but I've purchased Gnatrol this way.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I like it and the plants love it. Another gromie of mine bought a gallon of Venerate and I bought a gallon of Regalia. We split them and saved ourselves some dough. They're both effective for IPM but if I had to go with just one, it would be the Regalia. They are kinda pricey but not as pricey as a PM outbreak.
> You might be able to find small quantities from sellers online? I havent looked but I've purchased Gnatrol this way.


Yeah everywhere I look online it's either $100 plus for a gallon or $40 for a quart. The main ingredient i think is giant knotweed and the main ingredient in that is resveratrol so I might try making my own for cheaper. I'm getting this weird mold issue even with my rh under 40 and temps above 70 so I'm looking for something that might help.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah everywhere I look online it's either $100 plus for a gallon or $40 for a quart. The main ingredient i think is giant knotweed and the main ingredient in that is resveratrol so I might try making my own for cheaper. I'm getting this weird mold issue even with my rh under 40 and temps above 70 so I'm looking for something that might help.


If you can whip up a batch I don't see why it would work any differently. Maybe alternate with something like silica, aloe and ewc tea to help compete with the spores.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 6, 2020)

Does anyone know if the sundae driver from madscientist is an elite cut or chosen from seed from him?


----------



## RocketBoy (Jan 6, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Does anyone know if the sundae driver from madscientist is an elite cut or chosen from seed from him?


where do you think elite cuts come from? Do they just magically appear out of thin air without going thru the seedling stage? smdh


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 6, 2020)

It says feminized on the listing. Aren’t the “elites” of sundae driver numbered? They’re all selections, and the mad scientist is a reputable breeder I trust his selections are good.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 6, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Does anyone know if the sundae driver from madscientist is an elite cut or chosen from seed from him?


His cut is the black sheep farms cut. Definitely an elite. Cup winner as well.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 6, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> His cut is the black sheep farms cut. Definitely an elite. Cup winner as well.


Thank you


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 10, 2020)

Solfires breeder cut of Black banana cookies #9 from Mainleys @18 days of flower... Frosted out fan leaves already... Needless to say, this one so far is an absolute CHAMP, and I've got this one pegged for 90% of my real estate next cycle. Super easy grower, taking almost everything you can throw her way and delivers. I'll be test flowering out the Archive Seeds selection of Rude Boi OG, Duct tape, the Dog Walker OG and Jbeezys wedding cake next as well... Got the Divinegelatos and Trop Cookies at day 18 as well... But man, the BBC is starting to steal the show.

Lots of Black Banana and Divinegelato little ones ready to go in a couple weeks as well if any Canucks are looking~ Mainleys reccomended this one over a lot of other cuts he had to offer, and I see why... Pretty sure this one is going to stay around for a LONG time. 

Ht~


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Solfires breeder cut of Black banana cookies #9 from Mainleys @18 days of flower... Frosted out fan leaves already... Needless to say, this one so far is an absolute CHAMP, and I've got this one pegged for 90% of my real estate next cycle. Super easy grower, taking almost everything you can throw her way and delivers. I'll be test flowering out the Archive Seeds selection of Rude Boi OG, Duct tape, the Dog Walker OG and Jbeezys wedding cake next as well... Got the Divinegelatos and Trop Cookies at day 18 as well... But man, the BBC is starting to steal the show.
> 
> Lots of Black Banana and Divinegelato little ones ready to go in a couple weeks as well if any Canucks are looking~ Mainleys reccomended this one over a lot of other cuts he had to offer, and I see why... Pretty sure this one is going to stay around for a LONG time.
> 
> Ht~


Who did you get your Rudeboi Og from??


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 10, 2020)

Curious about your Duct Tape flower pics so post them up. I picked up Archive's Hazmat OG, Dosidos #55, Casper OG, and Duct Tape directly from Archive in Portland. 

I have been thinking about slinging a few of the clones on Strainly.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

My son and I just ordered agent orange,mandarin cookies,orangina,creamsicle and peanut butter breath from strainly.will be here next week


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 10, 2020)

Mainleys profile says he has stepped away from the cloning business. Now I regret not getting the super lemon haze


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

I think redrum might have it


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

I just checked and he does $200
ITS the gas breed cut


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

Sorry ghs breeder cut


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 10, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Who did you get your Rudeboi Og from??


RudeBoi OG is from Archive seeds~


cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Mainleys profile says he has stepped away from the cloning business. Now I regret not getting the super lemon haze


Yes, he did unfortunately. He was a good guy, and it's too bad really. He said he was too busy, and having a lot of issues with people on Strainly. He told me that literally 8/10 people who wanted to "order" from him were either trolls or people who would just spin their wheels, and he said the workload was getting too much. Ive already seen, first hand, how people are "100%" in, until the day before, then POOF, lol.. That's just what he said to me, but I could believe it... Also, if you happen to be in the Maine area he still does local sales through his actual nursery.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

Redrum messaged me as well and said he's not shipping to Canada anymore either


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

These guys should ask for 40% deposits...
That would weed out the trolls


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

Send a deposit,clone goes on the machine...when it is ready to ship buyer pays the balance.then seller ships


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah, this the truth. Redrum never really shipped across the "imaginary" line, but made an exception for me. I do have a few Ducttape, RudeboiOg Dogwalkerog, Gushers and Wedding cake little ones ready to go, but they won't be available again from me for a while. There are a few peeps online here that grabbed them from me already fyi~


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 10, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> These guys should ask for 40% deposits...
> That would weed out the trolls


Yeah, it's a sad, but seemingly necessary step and just adds time and complication to EVERYONE because of a few bad apples.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 10, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Who did you get your Rudeboi Og from??


It's archives cut of the Rudeboi OG...


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 10, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Redrum messaged me as well and said he's not shipping to Canada anymore either


I have been sending out TONS of free seeds, including to Canada and Australia. It gets expensive and customs paperwork just flat out sucks. $10.50 for first-class to Canada and $23.50 to Australia. I do not blame ANYONE for not wanting to mail to a non-domestic location.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> It's archives cut of the Rudeboi OG...


Yes. I understand that. Did you get that from Redrum?

Nevermind .
I see you did.
I got that one also.
I am very curiously excited to see if that flavor is what he and others have said.
Plant is beautiful!!!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Send a deposit,clone goes on the machine...when it is ready to ship buyer pays the balance.then seller ships


Some do that already.
7 Trees is one.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

I have some nice cuts and have a bunch more coming
I'm now verified on strainly and will be selling only within canada in the next 6 weeks


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

Give canadians a chance to grow these elite strains


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 10, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Mainleys profile says he has stepped away from the cloning business. Now I regret not getting the super lemon haze


Can grab a Franco cut from Harborside out in Cali for $16


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 10, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> RudeBoi OG is from Archive seeds~
> 
> Yes, he did unfortunately. He was a good guy, and it's too bad really. He said he was too busy, and having a lot of issues with people on Strainly. He told me that literally 8/10 people who wanted to "order" from him were either trolls or people who would just spin their wheels, and he said the workload was getting too much. Ive already seen, first hand, how people are "100%" in, until the day before, then POOF, lol.. That's just what he said to me, but I could believe it... Also, if you happen to be in the Maine area he still does local sales through his actual nursery.


If he was complaining about the effort he had to put in to charge those dumb prices then he isn't meant for the game. I saw nothing special with his lineup.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Can grab a Franco cut from Harborside out in Cali for $16


Mainly was charging $250 for the same cut


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Can grab a Franco cut from Harborside out in Cali for $16


Their cuts are hit or miss. They sell sfv but it's actually not sfv but cali con's sfv x afghani that shitty swerve still called sfv.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Their cuts are hit or miss. They sell sfv but it's actually not sfv but cali con's sfv x afghani that shitty swerve still called sfv.


Their SLH cut is coming straight from Purple City Genetics. Can guarantee that shit is legit


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Their cuts are hit or miss. They sell sfv but it's actually not sfv but cali con's sfv x afghani that shitty swerve still called sfv.


You are thinking of Darkheart nurseries cut I presume which goes for just about every SFV OG. No one has that real SFV around now a days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Their SLH cut is coming straight from Purple City Genetics. Can guarantee that shit is legit


Sweet, next time my bro goes up there I might have him grab a cut. Cheers man


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> You are thinking of Darkheart nurseries cut I presume which goes for just about every SFV OG. No one has that real SFV around now a days.


You are correct. Harborside is the store and dark the nursery, my bad got a little confused.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 10, 2020)

You really know what going on dont ya hun?!




QUOTE="smokadepep, post: 15247488, member: 138200"]
You are thinking of Darkheart nurseries cut I presume which goes for just about every SFV OG. No one has that real SFV around now a days.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Cant imagine who would troll these clone guys 

Mainlys a good dude and with the vast availability of genetics nowadays, someone else will step in and fill the demand.
Some of these cool cats from RIU are selling clones now and I think its awesome. 
Free the weed!


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cant imagine who would troll these clone guys
> 
> Mainlys a good dude and with the vast availability of genetics nowadays, someone else will step in and fill the demand.
> Some of these cool cats from RIU are selling clones now and I think its awesome.
> Free the weed!


I highly doubt anyone trolled the dude. But you can overestimate the guy all you want


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 10, 2020)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I wouldn't purchase anything from new 420 guy though, used pics from others and claims they are of his strains.


Reverse imaged searched too and demonic genetics doing the same thing from growdiary pic and didn't let the owner know, wasnt even the right strain only the mother used. 
It would take like 15 mins to take some real pics and be honest or their genetics are shit.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I highly doubt anyone trolled the dude. But you can overestimate the guy all you want


People have started seed making companies off his clones. He definitely has trolls, and most are probably his customers who want something no one else has. At his prices he probably only Has a fraction of the sales of other clone sellers. It wouldn’t be too hard to waste a frustrate him.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 10, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> People have started seed making companies off his clones. He definitely has trolls, and most are probably his customers who want something no one else has. At his prices he probably only Has a fraction of the sales of other clone sellers. It wouldn’t be too hard to waste a frustrate him.


I don't get what your trying to get at here. Here is a question. How would someone troll him??


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I don't get what your trying to get at here. Here is a question. How would someone troll him??


pretend to be a buyer, and never send the money. Send a pile of messages and never follow through. Maybe it’s just his prices and he is being bombarded with questions. It seems like any breeder that sells seeds at $150 and up has trolls. Higher the price, the more trolls are attracted. I would imagine clones are worse at those types of prices.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 10, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I highly doubt anyone trolled the dude. But you can overestimate the guy all you want


Seriously? The first half a of this thread tell a different story and you were one of many to call out the clone sellers "competition".

And can you explain how stating "Mainly's a good dude" is overestimating the guy? An overestimation of what?


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Seriously? The first half a of this thread tell a different story and you were one of many to call out the clone sellers "competition".
> 
> And can you explain how stating "Mainly's a good dude" is overestimating the guy? An overestimation of what?


So me pointing out the ridiculous mark ups and thinking it is completely bs and hypocritical that most of these people are talking about the greed of big corporate yet they are selling cutting with basically 0 overhead and cost at ridiculous prices?? Thats trolling??? Then I guess this whole thread is for trolling. In real life, to mature individuals it is called consumerism. Now earlier on in this thread there was a whole bunch of fear mongering from heisenbeans trolls and I squashed that quick. But if you want to call me trolling for calling these people out for taking advantage, go ahead. I can live with that because again, like I said, any mature person calls that consumerism. And you calling mainly a good dude is just you and your little bromance with the guy. I can care less. I just know I am not one of the people that overpaid with him so I am definitely not going to try and hype him up for my own self conscience.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> So me pointing out the ridiculous mark ups and thinking it is completely bs and hypocritical that most of these people are talking about the greed of big corporate yet they are selling cutting with basically 0 overhead and cost at ridiculous prices?? Thats trolling??? Then I guess this whole thread is for trolling. In real life, to mature individuals it is called consumerism. Now earlier on in this thread there was a whole bunch of fear mongering from heisenbeans trolls and I squashed that quick. But if you want to call me trolling for calling these people out for taking advantage, go ahead. I can live with that because again, like I said, any mature person calls that consumerism. And you calling mainly a good dude is just you and your little bromance with the guy. I can care less. I just know I am not one of the people that overpaid with him so I am definitely not going to try and hype him up for my own self conscience.


No one said you were a troll. You've taken my comment completely out of context...again.

BTW, there's no "bromance". I had one transaction with the guy and it in was in person many month ago before this thread even started. My spouse yacked it up with him for a bit. Thats all. I never even spoke of that transaction, the cuts I bought, the price, nadda (on this thread). What you're implying with regard to my comment is beyond over the top.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> People have started seed making companies off his clones. He definitely has trolls, and most are probably his customers who want something no one else has. At his prices he probably only Has a fraction of the sales of other clone sellers. It wouldn’t be too hard to waste a frustrate him.


Wasnt mainely just buying them from west side connections and selling them for a fraction of what he paid? 

@Tangerine_ its sellers trolling buyers too. Nothing more annoying than people selling 200$ cuts who haven't even flowered them out or can provide a pic.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 11, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> So me pointing out the ridiculous mark ups and thinking it is completely bs and hypocritical that most of these people are talking about the greed of big corporate yet they are selling cutting with basically 0 overhead and cost at ridiculous prices?? Thats trolling??? Then I guess this whole thread is for trolling. In real life, to mature individuals it is called consumerism. Now earlier on in this thread there was a whole bunch of fear mongering from heisenbeans trolls and I squashed that quick. But if you want to call me trolling for calling these people out for taking advantage, go ahead. I can live with that because again, like I said, any mature person calls that consumerism. And you calling mainly a good dude is just you and your little bromance with the guy. I can care less. I just know I am not one of the people that overpaid with him so I am definitely not going to try and hype him up for my own self conscience.


Although I get where your coming from...I dont see it as being taken advantage of...
If I bought 2 packs of say tropicanna cookies...$400..notes,lights,time....it gets to be a huge investment....or just buy the mountain cut for $150-$200...that is beyond worth it to me.im from canada though...its real hard to get good cuts here unless you are clicked up with someone


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2020)

Free the plant! Let it out! Think of it this way it’s a monumental time in history following a terrible time where the plant was suppressed and inhibited from being what we want. We have an opportunity really gain if people will just get out of the way for selfish reasons.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Wasnt mainely just buying them from west side connections and selling them for a fraction of what he paid?
> 
> @Tangerine_ its sellers trolling buyers too. Nothing more annoying than people selling 200$ cuts who haven't even flowered them out or can provide a pic.


Agree. No way would I purchase from someone that didn't have their own pics. But I feel the same about a lot of new seed banks hyping up crosses they haven't tested and charging 80-300 a pack. At least tell us they're untested.

And just for clarity, my trolling comment was in regard to the fearmongering by seed makers that are threatened by the emerging clone game. You may remember last year when there was talk of Wedding Cake and its availability in the GP thread. I commented about a clone seller that had them available here in Maine.
Within days the guys IG was shut down. Since then I've kept my clone sources in PMs only. Well, until this thread any way.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 14, 2020)

Here are a few clones I got from strainly.
Left Rudeboi Og, center is blueberry, and on the right is Gainesville Green.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 15, 2020)

I have a question for u all...
I ordered clones from enojigarden and he said he shipped 1-3DAY SHIPPING yesterday
However the tracking says a label has been created but not in system...he said he physically dropped it off to the usps po office himself
I called usps today and they said he couldnt have dropped it off cause it would have been scanned and it's not scanned

Do U think I got ripped off?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 15, 2020)

Lol
All is well...he wrote the tracking number wrong
I'm still disappointed cause I paid for 1-3 day shipping and it says won't be here till next Tuesday...going to -15 this week
I dont think they will make the trip


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Lol
> All is well...he wrote the tracking number wrong
> I'm still disappointed cause I paid for 1-3 day shipping and it says won't be here till next Tuesday...going to -15 this week
> I dont think they will make the trip


I have tossed lots of seeds into three feet of snow and January and they all popped in the spring ...cold is something all types of seeds survive through


----------



## kgp (Jan 15, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> So me pointing out the ridiculous mark ups and thinking it is completely bs and hypocritical that most of these people are talking about the greed of big corporate yet they are selling cutting with basically 0 overhead and cost at ridiculous prices?? Thats trolling??? Then I guess this whole thread is for trolling. In real life, to mature individuals it is called consumerism. Now earlier on in this thread there was a whole bunch of fear mongering from heisenbeans trolls and I squashed that quick. But if you want to call me trolling for calling these people out for taking advantage, go ahead. I can live with that because again, like I said, any mature person calls that consumerism. And you calling mainly a good dude is just you and your little bromance with the guy. I can care less. I just know I am not one of the people that overpaid with him so I am definitely not going to try and hype him up for my own self conscience.


The way I see it is that someone can charge whatever they want for whatever they are trying to sell. If its outrageous, chances are it wont sell. If people are paying the prices, then why go lower? Thats business, right? 

Cuts are for growers, flowers are for consumers. In the time where everyone is trying to grow the best, you have to have something exclusive that will set you apart from the average joe.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 15, 2020)

So he did send 1-3 day shipping....so hes done everything he said he would


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 15, 2020)

I just put an ad up offering divine gelato clones


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 15, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I have tossed lots of seeds into three feet of snow and January and they all popped in the spring ...cold is something all types of seeds survive through


Clones. 
Seeds actually germ faster and stay more viable from my fridge.


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 15, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I have a question for u all...
> I ordered clones from enojigarden and he said he shipped 1-3DAY SHIPPING yesterday
> However the tracking says a label has been created but not in system...he said he physically dropped it off to the usps po office himself
> I called usps today and they said he couldnt have dropped it off cause it would have been scanned and it's not scanned
> ...


I want to order tomorrow his Etho's cut, please let me know before i spend 400 euros in a scam


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 15, 2020)

Hes legit as far as shipping goes
Whether it's the real cut....time will tell
He has given me zero reason to doubt him


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 15, 2020)

He just mistyped the tracking number...its all good hun


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 15, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Hes legit as far as shipping goes
> Whether it's the real cut....time will tell
> He has given me zero reason to doubt him


I have had the same feeling about him


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 16, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I just put an ad up offering divine gelato clones


What flowering time have you found to be ideal for her?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

So I got my cuts from enjoigarden today.....
What a complete joke!!!
First off he said he was going to send 5 each of unrooted cuts of 4 strains...he sent 1 each...second,he cut them too short and too close to the node...3rd,he just threw them in a thermos and in a box....
And when I sent him pics of the cuts he said they looked good...what the hell hun????
Do these look good to you??


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

He actually said I'm willing to reship but those Clones look very viable to me and I responded well if you think those Clones look good then maybe you should reconsider selling clones online


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

So at this point I cannot recommend enjoy Gardens he just seems like an amateur to me I mean he didn't do this on purpose he just obviously lacks some experience and sending clones


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> He actually said I'm willing to reship but those Clones look very viable to me and I responded well if you think those Clones look good then maybe you should reconsider selling clones online


Yeah them looks like shit..
Why are people making it seem so hard to ship clones?
This stuff should be standard practice by now.

Healthy mom's, healthy mom's


----------



## booms111 (Jan 17, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> So I got my cuts from enjoigarden today.....
> What a complete joke!!!
> First off he said he was going to send 5 each of unrooted cuts of 4 strains...he sent 1 each...second,he cut them too short and too close to the node...3rd,he just threw them in a thermos and in a box....
> And when I sent him pics of the cuts he said they looked good...what the hell hun????
> Do these look good to you??View attachment 4458595View attachment 4458596View attachment 4458597View attachment 4458598


Looks like cuts I got from oneoftheluckyones. Complete joke! Mold IN the stems and hard wood stems that are completely purple


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah this upsets me if you're going to sell on strainlyio u should be responsible enough to at least know what u are doing...take some pride for gods sske


----------



## kgp (Jan 17, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Looks like cuts I got from oneoftheluckyones. Complete joke! Mold IN the stems and hard wood stems that are completely purple


Sounds like you are oneoftheunluckyones..

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

At the end of the day he is an honest guy....
He is offering to reship fully rooted clones instead.so hes working with me

I feel it's my job as a senior to help this man and teach him how to send clones successfully so others won't be put in my position...
He is very apologetic...
I will keep u all updated...


----------



## booms111 (Jan 17, 2020)

kgp said:


> Sounds like you are oneoftheunluckyones..
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


it's all good! I was warned by colocowboy before I received them luckily so they have been under strict quarantine. If they make it ill probably have to go 3 or so clone generations till I'm comfortable enough to introduce into main area.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

So I was planning on ordering unrooted cuts from mad scientist...I was actually going to send him payment tonight.. 
On a whim I asked how many unrooted clippings of each strain he was going to send and he said one each!!wow that's ridiculous
Every person I've talked to or worked a deal with for unrooted cuts on strainly they would send at least 5 of each

Am I wrong here for thinking this???


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm certainly not spending $370 cad for 1 unrooted clipping of each strain


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 17, 2020)

No, your right my friend, usually its 1 rooted clone or 3 unrooted...


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

I told him I wanted at least four on rooted cuts of each strain or I'm not interested


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> At the end of the day he is an honest guy....
> He is offering to reship fully rooted clones instead.so hes working with me
> 
> I feel it's my job as a senior to help this man and teach him how to send clones successfully so others won't be put in my position...
> ...


There is no excuse for sending cuts that shitty. Those plants are barely limping by. I mean you could probably get them to root but it'll take weeks!


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't really like mad scientists attitude


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 17, 2020)

He's got that aura like he's doing me a favour or something


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 17, 2020)

Whoever's doing business the wrong way.. put them on blast.. hopefully they'll get the message somehow and step up their game


----------



## kona gold (Jan 17, 2020)

What I don't understand is?
Why are none of these guys using clone shippers?
They are not that expensive. And if over $100 should be part of price!!!

I have gotten all kinds of packaging.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 17, 2020)

Is there a version of this that Canadians use? I can’t seem to find anyone listed in Canada or only a couple.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 17, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with “only premier clones” interested in his skywalker OG


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm canadian...I have lemon tree and divine gelato as up there

You can try nugswap but it's only trades and not many elites






Hust17 said:


> Is there a version of this that Canadians use? I can’t seem to find anyone listed in Canada or only a couple.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 18, 2020)

Does anyone know where to get clone shippers in canada?


----------



## boybelue (Jan 18, 2020)

booms111 said:


> it's all good! I was warned by colocowboy before I received them luckily so they have been under strict quarantine. If they make it ill probably have to go 3 or so clone generations till I'm comfortable enough to introduce into main area.


I wasn't going to say anything about the chem D cut I got but a few of you guys have already mentioned it. Mine wasn't really in bad shape at first glance but closer inspection with bare eyes and she had a lot of mites. She had that dusty look on the top of her leaves but they wasn't speckled or freckled much like the normal telltale signs. Mine was in a solo cup with decent looking soil but it started going downhill so I carefully removed from the cup and gently washed the soil off. I guess he roots in areo because mine had only rooted on one side of the stem about a half inch up from the cut and was a decent diameter sized root but I would have left mine in the cloner longer in hopes of the roots sprouting around the stem more. I reset mine in FF coco loco and it's looking much better. Idk if the original soil was bad or just oversaturated. Would I do it all over again? Yes if this is the original chem D yes I would.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 18, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Does anyone know where to get clone shippers in canada?


I ordered mine from e3ay.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 18, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Does anyone know where to get clone shippers in canada?


20 bucks each, dunno if that's expensive. But it's good insurance vs a pop bottle that you can it stick inside.
https://growdaddycanada.com/products/clone-and-cutting-shipping-container?variant=13780348698733&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQiA9orxBRD0ARIsAK9JDxQED3MOiqsGmt2F5x4MZo6-9ZRTLBK_gy21Pltp_Gfz7gLOxItZGbwaAqnJEALw_wcB


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I'm canadian...I have lemon tree and divine gelato as up there
> 
> You can try nugswap but it's only trades and not many elites


If I were brave enough to skip across the pond to NB with plants, I'd send ya some cuts just to spread the love around to my Canadian neighbors but every damn time I cross, customs pulls me in for a "random" search. And on the way home I get it again from US customs. The only time they leave me alone is when I'm in one our business trucks or in my kids truck (he has veteran and fire dept. plates)
Bastards, lol.

Oh and thank you posting about your experience with enojigardens, I've looked over their listings a few times but wanted to wait it out until some of the members here could lend some credibilty to this seller. 
I'll be following along to see how this shakes out for ya.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm trying to find a tropicanna cookies cut but no luck
Redrum went ship...mad scientist will only ship 1 unrooted cut..yeah right

My son had a deal with a member here but now he wontcrespond to him

We will get it one way or another


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I'm trying to find a tropicanna cookies cut but no luck
> Redrum went ship...mad scientist will only ship 1 unrooted cut..yeah right
> 
> My son had a deal with a member here but now he wontcrespond to him
> ...


In another month or two the clone game will be back in full swing. It might take a little longer but you'll find your TC cut.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 18, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I'm trying to find a tropicanna cookies cut but no luck
> Redrum went ship...mad scientist will only ship 1 unrooted cut..yeah right
> 
> My son had a deal with a member here but now he wontcrespond to him
> ...


Whats the deal with Redrum? No return? Had intentions to grab a few from him. A lot of reliable and proven vendors are bailing out.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can't recommend Triple Ott Organics enough. Grabbed 20 sundae driver x mimosa. Asked for jet fuel gelato freebie. Got them and Orange cookie (fems), watermelon og x 9lb hammer and a vial of mystery seeds. Very happy . Will order again in future for sure..


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow...That sucks...Thanks for posting this..

OP


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

So madscientist said and I quote "I’m not gonna do 5 cuts for $60 each . Not with the hassled for $12 a cut . 

I'm certainly not purchasing off a man who cant be bothered...typical breeder mentality...I find the man to be an arrant rude person only in it for the money so I've boycotted him....he is what gives breeders a bad name


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

Like it's a hassle to clip 5 vmcuts from a plant...its much easier than cloning a plant...cheaper too


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> So madscientist said and I quote "I’m not gonna do 5 cuts for $60 each . Not with the hassled for $12 a cut .
> 
> I'm certainly not purchasing off a man who cant be bothered...typical breeder mentality...I find the man to be an arrant rude person only in it for the money so I've boycotted him....he is what gives breeders a bad name


why are you not buying a rooted cut for $60 from him? he has rooted TC cuts now. I'm wondering if there was a miscommunication because he sells rooted cuts for $60


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> So madscientist said and I quote "I’m not gonna do 5 cuts for $60 each . Not with the hassled for $12 a cut .
> 
> I'm certainly not purchasing off a man who cant be bothered...typical breeder mentality...I find the man to be an arrant rude person only in it for the money so I've boycotted him....he is what gives breeders a bad name


Can't argue with someones policy. It may seem cost saving but at the same time its not like he is paying much extra keeping them in there to root with the others. Not everyone is going to work out with each others indifference's. I have spoken to Madscientist and he seemed like a really cool dude along side the solid genetics he has and has created. I couldn't say anything bad about him. I am still waiting to get together some money so I can eventually put in this order I keep telling him I am going to put through.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 19, 2020)

Still trying to get verified on there so I can start posting some genetics. Not sure why the process is taking so long. I sent before the new years so I figure it just got lost in the holidays.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

You have to have three good reviews from transactions you made to be verified on strainlyio


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Can't argue with someones policy. It may seem cost saving but at the same time its not like he is paying much extra keeping them in there to root with the others. Not everyone is going to work out with each others indifference's. I have spoken to Madscientist and he seemed like a really cool dude along side the solid genetics he has and has created. I couldn't say anything bad about him. I am still waiting to get together some money so I can eventually put in this order I keep telling him I am going to put through.


I get what you're saying but I'm the type of person that looks for people that enjoy what they do and selling other people he just doesn't seem to enjoy it he seems crusty to me and I just want to purchase off a person like that that's just the way I am


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

He obviously doesn't need the money I mean I'm the type of person if someone asked me to do something like that I would do without even thinking about it but I like to help


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I get what you're saying but I'm the type of person that looks for people that enjoy what they do and selling other people he just doesn't seem to enjoy it he seems crusty to me and I just want to purchase off a person like that that's just the way I am


imagine this....100 different peoples emails a day asking for cuts. 1 person buys the other 99 are tire kickers. day in day out 7 days a week. would that not get old and make you alittle more cold after awhile. It would feel like a real job so he treats it like a business that has rules. Then you come along asking for 5x what he normally does after asking for weeks and he tells you his way of doing things and you dont like it so you get bent out of shape and hes the asshole?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

That's part of the business if you don't want to deal with that then you shouldn't be selling clones on there.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I get 20 people add a messaging me asking for something and I never hear back from them you don't see me getting all crusty and itchy about it

Life and business is all about attitude


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

All I'm saying is not everyone thinks like you and his attitude will and has cost him business and that's just the way it is


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I get 20 people add a messaging me asking for something and I never hear back from them you don't see me getting all crusty and itchy about it
> 
> Life and business is all about attitude


ummm thats exactly how your acting. he didnt do what you wanted so you got upset and talked bad about him. is that not crusty and itchy on your part?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

booms111 said:


> imagine this....100 different peoples emails a day asking for cuts. 1 person buys the other 99 are tire kickers. day in day out 7 days a week. would that not get old and make you alittle more cold after awhile. It would feel like a real job so he treats it like a business that has rules. Then you come along asking for 5x what he normally does after asking for weeks and he tells you his way of doing things and you dont like it so you get bent out of shape and hes the asshole?


5 on rooted Cuts is the norm on strain Lee.

And I'm not going to argue about this anymore


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

No he was short and rude and took forever to answer my questions and then at the end of the day he wanted $350 for three unrooted cuts which is absolutely ridiculous that's why I'm not buying off him I'm 68 years old son I'm not a child


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

And I ignore booms because he's acting silly


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm not mad I'm just disappointed and I'm relating my experience on this strainly thread which is what people do
Some people get it and some dont

Back to life


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> No he was short and rude and took forever to answer my questions and then at the end of the day he wanted $350 for three unrooted cuts which is absolutely ridiculous that's why I'm not buying off him I'm 68 years old son I'm not a child


ok granny whatever. your a newbie to me. ive been at this alot longer then you and so has mad scientist. I see right through you and your old vanity act.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

Whatever you say hun


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I bet u make your mother super proud!!!


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

And how pray tell would you know that you've been long doing this longer than I have?
You must be a witch!!lol


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

Okay I'm not arguing anymore I refuse to at this point it solves nothing it does nothing positive for this red whatsoever I was stating my experience and if people don't like it while that's tough titty


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Okay I'm not arguing anymore I refuse to at this point it solves nothing it does nothing positive for this red whatsoever I was stating my experience and if people don't like it while that's tough titty


oh now your going to PM me calling me names. Is that how 68 year old women act?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I did not call you a name... would you like me to share my p.m. to you with everybody so they can see that I did not call you any names


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

booms111 said:


> oh now your going to PM me calling me names. Is that how 68 year old women act?


Who is the child here hun... you are the one calling me granny and old lady that's extremely disrespectful and like I said that's how a punk would act young little punk not a grown man


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I did not call you a name... would you like me to share my p.m. to you with everybody so they can see that I did not call you any names


yes please do and dont forget to add my responce and then your responces


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

You are obviously a very very Angry Young Man... I must say I'm flattered that you seem to want to talk about me so much


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

How about we agree that I'm an old granny and you're a little punk and just move on


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

This is about strainly not our own Petty disagreements that's why I sent you a p.m.

So let's get this straight back on track everyone knows my position on that side is everyone knows blum's position on mad scientist so let's just move on


----------



## booms111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> This is about strainly not our own Petty disagreements that's why I sent you a p.m.
> 
> So let's get this straight back on track everyone knows my position on that side is everyone knows blum's position on mad scientist so let's just move on


i agree this is about strainly and will move on from a disagreement i never wanted in first place. my first reply post to you i was trying to help you but things got messy oh well.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

The thing is I was not upset at all...just explaining my disappointment...I guess I have high standards,which is a bonus for people who buy from me..I'm sorry if you feel that way it wasn't my intention to offend you at all it just got blown out of proportion so let's just move on I agree


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

But when someone calls me granny the Claws come out!!! Lmao


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I absolutely love the strain least site I make new connections every day and most of the people there are so nice so many genetics to share on that site


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 19, 2020)

This thread is nosediving quick


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

We're good. back on topic, we made up


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 19, 2020)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


Have you looked into useful seeds they have a forum here and have great genetics if not i recomend seedsman


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm getting a lot of people messaging me for trades and such but with no reviews or anyting and I'm afraid to deal with them so I'm making it up Priority to only deal with people with at least two positive reviews


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

I've heard really good things about useful seeds


----------



## TevinJonson (Jan 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I've heard really good things about useful seeds


Yeah you should check them out nothing but good from them i think hes going to do a weekly giveaway


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 19, 2020)

I grabbed multiple packs from Demonic Genetics. Had 100% germination rate on whole pack of his texas butter (banana og x stardawg) x Joe Fix It (lemon catpiss x bruce banner 3) cross he made. Still sitting on Joe Fix it f2's, joe fix it bx and pebble pusher (fpog x stardawg) x JFI. Would recommend.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 19, 2020)

@Rodngun stop spamming this thread like a meth head.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 19, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> @Rodngun stop spamming this thread like a meth head.


Will do hun


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 20, 2020)

This just makes me so excited to be getting in to the clone game!!!! hahahaha no for real though, business is business. Consumerism is a thing and everyone always feels the customer is always right. Problem is shady people make that saying a little more uneasy for any business but there is something for everyone to benefit from so why argue. The first shipment I received from Mamafunk was 7 pristine clones in clone shippers. The second shipment it looked like World War Z in there of plant zombies. Took a pic right away and sent her an update. You can see the progression from there back in this thread. They were very professional and understanding and accommodating right off the bat. That sent my comfort level of purchasing clones from them right through the roof. I realized she had the right business model for the game. This has been in the dark for a while and people are unsure of how things will go. The assurance she gave them at the price she set made the clone game a much more comfortable and inviting experience for most and you can see she has the market. That is the same perspective I hope to approach this with. Some may not like our policies like a minimum order of five but that is just our model in order to keep the price of clones a piece down. We are just going to be straight forward and reassuring with our business. We are looking forward to helping out the community and other growers while supporting our garden in the process. 

Still waiting on Strainly to verify us but you can catch us on Instagram at Auntiejanesnursery


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 20, 2020)

Done some good trades on Strainly. Would not buy clones from anyone.


----------



## IsseyPhresh (Jan 20, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Does anyone know where to get clone shippers in canada?


Tropicana Cookie cut here in Michigan


----------



## IsseyPhresh (Jan 20, 2020)

This is an interesting forum. Hmmmm, I may be able to contribute some here. We'll see.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 20, 2020)

gassex444 said:


> i was going to buy clones from mainely,but i pmd a couple customers asking about their experience with mainly and 2 days later he pmd me freaking out saying i was harassing his customers!!i told him i dont buy clones without looking into the seller...he finally apologized,but i didnt trust him after that...why would he freak out from me just asking experiences with mainely
> sent up huge red flags


QUESTION IS HOW DID HE KNOW U CONTACTED THEM?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 20, 2020)

Werp said:


> I could see where someone could view it as harassing. I wouldn't necessarily view it as a red flag. At the same time he has to understand that the only way someone is going to have credibility is through their past transactions with previous customers so for someone to contact them is understandable.


you're seeing what happens when we decide to skew the meaning of words or maybe your stoned blind lol. ijs vetting is in zero way harassing period. it's not a gray area imho.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> you're seeing what happens when we decide to skew the meaning of words or maybe your stoned blind lol. ijs vetting is in zero way harassing period. it's not a gray area imho.


If some random hits me up asking about my dealings with someone else, I'd take it as weird. (Then I'd contact mainly,like why is people contacting me about you?)


Now if is was someone that I know,or have chatted with in the past..well that's different.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> QUESTION IS HOW DID HE KNOW U CONTACTED THEM? U COULD EASILY HAVE BEEN ASKING friends or himself so that's how he found out.


i have spoken to strainly admin recently about the feedback. i suggested making a clear feedback for grows of gear. which is different from a ton of feedback that says. " great seller i got beans ... easy to talk too ... but we don't see jack shit when it comes to evidence of what's grown from their gear. 

now, that should sound familiar because the feedback here so often is composed of the same shit. yet, folks spend anyway and then come back to whine about getting burnt. grow feedback and seller contact/reception feedback are hugely different. ijs 

at any rate the admin said they were working on that as well as he got back to me on shady clone sellers too. So, use common sense and dude above does what i often do. search those pics to see if they are from another source other than the seller. in the future weed seeds/clones will have paypal protection lol.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i have spoken to strainly admin recently about the feedback. i suggested making a clear feedback for grows of gear. which is different from a ton of feedback that says. " great seller i got beans ... easy to talk too ... but we don't see jack shit when it comes to evidence of what's grown from their gear.
> 
> now, that should sound familiar because the feedback here so often is composed of the same shit. yet, folks spend anyway and then come back to whine about getting burnt. grow feedback and seller contact/reception feedback are hugely different. ijs
> 
> at any rate the admin said they were working on that as well as he got back to me on shady clone sellers too. So, use common sense and dude above does what i often do. search those pics to see if they are from another source other than the seller. in the future weed seeds/clones will have paypal protection lol.


Because that would require someone coming back 3 months later to review and most likely by then you have lost their attention so feedback would be minimal at best. At least this gives some credibility in receiving the clones and in what shape. Genetics is the gamble. Buy from reputable people with solid backgrounds and that can give you some credible back story on how they acquired the genetics...


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 20, 2020)

Ok, so now I need to get positive reviews from others on strainly before I can send anything out. Are they supposed to review my personality or something?? 
How do you go about getting reviews?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Ok, so now I need to get positive reviews from others on strainly before I can send anything out. Are they supposed to review my personality or something??
> How do you go about getting reviews?


Buy something and exchange feedback


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Buy something and exchange feedback


No room for much more right now. Would be pointless other than to get a review and the price people charge for clones on here can be a little ridiculous lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2020)

There are single seeds @smokadepep


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 21, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> No room for much more right now. Would be pointless other than to get a review and the price people charge for clones on here can be a little ridiculous lol


Trade also works well to get review !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 21, 2020)

Well if he's that worried about getting his Super Duper Elite clones out their for a rock bottom price then he should have no problem spending a few bucks on strainly just by a few packs of cheap seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Too much irony lately. We need some pics. Come y'all. Get em up. 
Wedding Cake

WC (from two different sources) with some GG4 mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Glue


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 21, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Well if he's that worried about getting his Super Duper Elite clones out their for a rock bottom price then he should have no problem spending a few bucks on strainly just by a few packs of cheap seeds.


Awww and here I thought you forgot about me... Thanks for the kind words. Still out there acting tough and giving bad advice I see


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 21, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Solfires breeder cut of Black banana cookies #9 from Mainleys @18 days of flower... Frosted out fan leaves already... Needless to say, this one so far is an absolute CHAMP, and I've got this one pegged for 90% of my real estate next cycle. Super easy grower, taking almost everything you can throw her way and delivers. I'll be test flowering out the Archive Seeds selection of Rude Boi OG, Duct tape, the Dog Walker OG and Jbeezys wedding cake next as well... Got the Divinegelatos and Trop Cookies at day 18 as well... But man, the BBC is starting to steal the show.
> 
> Lots of Black Banana and Divinegelato little ones ready to go in a couple weeks as well if any Canucks are looking~ Mainleys reccomended this one over a lot of other cuts he had to offer, and I see why... Pretty sure this one is going to stay around for a LONG time.
> 
> Ht~


Week 4 with the Black banana cookies from Mainely's, and I'm telling you, this one is amazing... I'd highly recommend this one to anyone. The gassy, sweet terps are


HTOYO said:


> Solfires breeder cut of Black banana cookies #9 from Mainleys @18 days of flower... Frosted out fan leaves already... Needless to say, this one so far is an absolute CHAMP, and I've got this one pegged for 90% of my real estate next cycle. Super easy grower, taking almost everything you can throw her way and delivers. I'll be test flowering out the Archive Seeds selection of Rude Boi OG, Duct tape, the Dog Walker OG and Jbeezys wedding cake next as well... Got the Divinegelatos and Trop Cookies at day 18 as well... But man, the BBC is starting to steal the show.
> 
> Lots of Black Banana and Divinegelato little ones ready to go in a couple weeks as well if any Canucks are looking~ Mainleys reccomended this one over a lot of other cuts he had to offer, and I see why... Pretty sure this one is going to stay around for a LONG time.
> 
> Ht~


Black banana cookies #9 rounding week 4. Day temps are between 81-85, night time temps have gone no lower than 70 and it's already turning purple. The sweet, incense like terp profile is already intoxicating, and I'm sure will only intensify, the stack is on point and she is going to swell like a champ. I'm doing a whole room of the BBC#9 following that I'll be running a room of the Divinegelato, which is currently in flower and already smelling DIVINE, and then Redrums Rudeboi OG and following that, the ever picky, yet delightful Tropicana cookies.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 21, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> How does the clone compare to some of the seed offerings you've grown out? Like the sis skunk, granny skunk, or '91 Chem crosses you've run? After seeing both, the big question is: is it worth the hefty price for the original cut?



Sorry for the late reply.

The clone is totally different. Clone grows much faster, skinnier leaves, and is a much taller plant.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Glue
> View attachment 4461423


Looks Tasty !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 22, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Awww and here I thought you forgot about me... Thanks for the kind words. Still out there acting tough and giving bad advice I see


No i would never forget about you bud & yes i did because against my better judgement i just couldn't sit here and watch you fumble around like a newborn pup trying to find his mother tit.

All i'm saying is you need to buy, trade something on Strainly to be able to sell from Strainly . I like assume and many others are so so patiently waiting for you to drop your one of a kind Super Duper Fire Game changing Gas clones to the public.

Also remember your the one who started the Verbal sparring match i'll just be the one to finish it . Good day Sir !


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> No i would never forget about you bud & yes i did because against my better judgement i just couldn't sit here and watch you fumble around like a newborn pup trying to find his mother tit.
> 
> All i'm saying is you need to buy, trade something on Strainly to be able to sell from Strainly . I like assume and many others are so so patiently waiting for you to drop your one of a kind Super Duper Fire Game changing Gas clones to the public.
> 
> Also remember your the one who started the Verbal sparring match i'll just be the one to finish it . Good day Sir !


Acting all self righteous now??? Wouldn't expect anything different from a cliche troll like yourself. The sarcasm is cute though. A little repetitive. Lacks wit but I don't think I can expect much from you. You just hit me up if you need any of my super duper genetics. As far as your help, you give about as good as advice as the wrong advice I called you out on that made you have this little grudge of yours. Again, I wouldn't expect less from a cliche troll. You can act like you "finished" it. Whatever that means but I know deep down inside you will be back. You got that Star Wars dark side type hating to ya. And please for god sacks figure out the correct form of "You're". I am always here for you sunshine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Looks Tasty !


It is a tasty strain. I'm going to freeze some on the next round for extracts.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

...................


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

.................


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

................


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm assuming this is *enjoigardens https://www.strainly.io/en/greendent* you're referring to? Well yes, he does have glowing reviews. *Yours is one of them!*

You posted pics of the sick cuttings and also said he didn't send what you paid for so why you chose to lend credibility to that clown is a mystery and a real disservice to the community

This is why the entire review system on Strainly needs an overhaul. People leaving premature reviews because the communications was good or because they got free seeds is disingenuous.

And @Rodngun, I understand your frustration and the verbal attacks from that dude say a lot more about his character than anything, but you should try to get all of your thoughts into one posts. Otherwise, it comes off as neurotic spam. 

Oh and enjoigardens if you are in fact monitoring this thread, get your goddamn shit together and send healthy cuts. We all saw those sad looking grody cuts you sent. There's no excuse for that shit. If you cant keep a healthy mom, dont sell clones. 

Edited because OPs have been deleted. Point still stands though. Dont leave a review until your cuts are rooted, healthy, and out of quarantine.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 23, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm assuming this is *enjoigardens* you're referring to? Well yes, he does have glowing reviews. *Yours is one of them!*
> 
> You posted pics of the sick cuttings and also said he didn't send what you paid for so why you chose to lend credibility to that clown is a mystery and a real disservice to the community
> 
> ...


They are pretty flipping sad looking things cant even call those cuts lol . I wonder about people sometimes paying $120 for those things i would be pissed !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> They are pretty flipping sad looking things cant even call those cuts lol . I wonder about people sometimes paying $120 for those things i would be pissed !


No kidding!
I guess I prefer trading now. At least this way, we're equally expected to put some thought and care into the trade.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2020)

If you’re trying to get your first three reviews are you really going to leave a negative review either. There are issues with the system but how do you inspire a more appropriate system based on community participation? How can you KNOW that who you are dealing with will be 100%, personally I think that leaving open a follow up review for the second part of the transaction, the result, would do a lot to mitigate this issue.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2020)

I think folks should have got onboard in the beginning, weathered the storm,gave input on ways to improve the site.they do have a shitty forum,that don't really help any.

This thread is the best we got for now & any clone buyers really need to do they research, buy seeds if you can of the clone you are trying to get,so you can have better information/understanding of the strain,im saying how the hell you know what you are growing/smoking,if you have never had it befor?

And if it's something that is no longer available in seed form,then be ready to try a few cuts/clones from multiple sources, until you find the right vendor.

With all that said,just pop some damn seeds..

I say never walk/stumble upon a goose/geese nest,they have wings like baseball bats.
@genuity


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> I think folks should have got onboard in the beginning, weathered the storm,gave input on ways to improve the site.they do have a shitty forum,that don't really help any.
> 
> This thread is the best we got for now & any clone buyers really need to do they research, buy seeds if you can of the clone you are trying to get,so you can have better information/understanding of the strain,im saying how the hell you know what you are growing/smoking,if you have never had it befor?
> 
> ...


I mean it is possible because you don't have to leave a review right off the bat. Has a very similar format many online consumer. Is there an ability to edit reviews??? If so then this is another source.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

In retrospect I should have waited till delivery....he was so honest up to the point where he gave me the tracking number that I didnt expect to get cuts in bad shape....


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

And yes...you should be able to edit reviews...


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I mean it is possible because you don't have to leave a review right off the bat. Has a very similar format many online consumer. Is there an ability to edit reviews??? If so then this is another source.


They could definitely use a "follow up review " button.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> They could definitely use a "follow up review " button.


That works too. Similar to how people on Amazon will edit their reviews a few months later. I never really went through Strainly when I was grabbing stuff. Always wound up on email and then from there just was through email. Never did the whole request thing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2020)

Both of those options should be implemented on Strainly asap. 

I don't view the review section any different than a seedbank that offers "rewards" in exchange for reviews. Its defeats the purpose. 
That's why we need threads like this, with real growers posting their experience.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

Well if all the members here that are members of strain Lee contact admin and recommend this maybe they'll change


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 23, 2020)

Doesn't hurt to try


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 23, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Week 4 with the Black banana cookies from Mainely's, and I'm telling you, this one is amazing... I'd highly recommend this one to anyone. The gassy, sweet terps are
> 
> Black banana cookies #9 rounding week 4. Day temps are between 81-85, night time temps have gone no lower than 70 and it's already turning purple. The sweet, incense like terp profile is already intoxicating, and I'm sure will only intensify, the stack is on point and she is going to swell like a champ. I'm doing a whole room of the BBC#9 following that I'll be running a room of the Divinegelato, which is currently in flower and already smelling DIVINE, and then Redrums Rudeboi OG and following that, the ever picky, yet delightful Tropicana cookies.


My Devine Gelato I received from Mainly as a freebie seems to be stealing the show from the tropicana cookies.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 24, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> My Devine Gelato I received from Mainly as a freebie seems to be stealing the show from the tropicana cookies.


Anyone else feel like the Trop Mtn cut is Old News just something pretty to look at ?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone else feel like the Trop Mtn cut is Old News just something pretty to look at ?


I don’t know about old news, her terps are crazy. It really and truly smells like fanta orange soda. Divine is just much more robust and packs on much more weight and is much frostier.


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi guys, what does it mean "old news" please ?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't know how anyone that smokes tropicanna cookies mountain cut could say that it's old news


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Anyone else feel like the Trop Mtn cut is Old News just something pretty to look at ?


My Oni Tropsantos were pure tasty ass fire. So I don't think old news.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 24, 2020)

All cookie cuts are old news... beautiful on the outside... tasty on the inside.... just never gets you High.. Tropicana Cookies potency is like 4/10 where real deal OG is like between 8-10 for potency and terps that blow any cookie/gelato cut out of the water...

Cookies=Krillen and OG= Goku


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 24, 2020)

So a Cookies strain can't do a Kamehameha


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 24, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> All cookie cuts are old news... beautiful on the outside... tasty on the inside.... just never gets you High.. Tropicana Cookies potency is like 4/10 where real deal OG is like between 8-10 for potency and terps that blow any cookie/gelato cut out of the water...
> 
> Cookies=Krillen and OG= Goku


Lower potency stuff is good for smoking during the day though. Whenever I try and smoke some hard hitting stuff in the morning I end up getting nothing done.


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 24, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Lower potency stuff is good for smoking during the day though. Whenever I try and smoke some hard hitting stuff in the morning I end up getting nothing done.


I agree, there is too many couch lock strain ! I love high cbd/mid thc strains for sunday morning or daytime use


----------



## booms111 (Jan 24, 2020)

All this talk of reviews I figure I'll leave reviews here of who I've used. Everyone I've dealt with has been easy to deal with and prompt responses.

Mad scientist- good strong rooted clones,fast shipping

Shoreline- good healthy unrooted cuts, fast shipping

Red ribbon nursery- healthy clones, sorta pricey

Oneoftheluckyones- unhealthy clones that I would never send somebody


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2020)

It's easy to say not saying it isn't tasty or look pretty in fact that's about all i can say for it i would much rather have Black Banana Cookies Sol Fire #4 cut or PB breath if i wanted a strain with Cookies in it.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 25, 2020)

Black banana #9, Tropicana cookies, and DivineGelato rounding week 5... Also, en-route is Derrickgreendragons Ogkb 2.1, Tropicana Cherry, and THE Runtz~


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 25, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> My Devine Gelato I received from Mainly as a freebie seems to be stealing the show from the tropicana cookies.


The trop cookies is definitely not something that I would recommend to a new grower, or someone who doesnt have their game, and or environmental control 100% on point~ Its most definitely not the most vigorous in veg, and hence if the your mother isnt 100% content in veg, the clones will be slow and on and on~ But the terps are definitely crazy, orange crush with a subtle baked good smell lingering in the background is how I would describe her~ She is by far NOT a huge yeilder, but I have heard that the Tropicana Cherry fixes all of those issues, has a much more vigor in general, but especially in veg, which translates into flower, clone vigor etc. Not to mention on top of the Trop cookies normal ques, has a sweet candied cherry aroma stacked on top of all of the other delicious goodness, looking forward to this one for sure~ 

The divine gelato definitely blows away the trop in the yeild department, thats not even a question, but they both have their place I suppose~ 

I forgot to mention Lumpy's Apple Fritter, so I should have the Derrick OGKB 2.1, Lumpys Apple fritter, Tropicana cherry and the Runtz ready in about a month~ Really looking forward to see what the OGKB 2.1 is about, all reports I have seen is that its an absolute champ~ But time will tell~!

Regards,
HT~


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 25, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> It's easy to say not saying it isn't tasty or look pretty in fact that's about all i can say for it i would much rather have Black Banana Cookies Sol Fire #4 cut or PB breath if i wanted a strain with Cookies in it.


 TBH the BBC#9 is an absolute CHAMP~ The people that have her know exactly what Im talking about, and it seems that those who dont, kind of over look it~ The vigor, the yield, the bud quality, the unique terp profile~ Its got it all~


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 25, 2020)

People that already have and know the OGKB 2.1 would tell you that its in their top three EVER in potency, and fixes every issue that any previous cookie cuts had and then some. Also, unlike the other cookie cuts the 2.1 progeny seem to have a much more positive affinity to reliably pass on potency to its offspring~ Do you think in-house would be selling out seedpacks of it in record time for $200-$300 if it was bu-bu-bunk~? Me thinks not~ But to each their own~ Its all about what each individual deems "worth it"~

HT~


----------



## kona gold (Jan 25, 2020)

Just wanted to clarify my experiences with this site.
1st I appreciate that there is a place to buy clones.
2nd. Every clone I have received from all, I basically had to bring back from near death.
As even the best packaged clones, were not packaged properly.
Sunshine State Seeds was the best so far. And Redrum. But pretty much all had brown mushy growning shoots. Some much worse than others. Almost all had very little roots for claimed rooted clones.

I mean seriously, what the hell is wrong with all these people. And each had different ways of packaging. Most times you have to be super delicate opening these packages.

Here's the thing. All you need to do is buy clone shippers with leds. And put in healthy cuts. Pack them tightly so they don't move around.
How f'ing hard is this!!!!!!!!

That doesn't mean that they people aren't cool. Because lots of cool folks. Just not great practices.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 25, 2020)

The Chem91skva clone I got from One Love Elite Clones was perfectly healthy, and has had no issues in 4 months. Just took 10 cuts to root.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 25, 2020)

I only have one experience with Strainly. I pulled the trigger on a cut of Crippy from Shoreline. He sent me three cuts. They all looked good. Even beautiful color of a deeper green. Shipping took a day longer than the tracking number showed for a total of 4 days. The first one rooted in 10 days. (Rockwool cubes). On top of it that was the first time I have rooted a clone. It was this thread and the feedback that helped make my decision.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 25, 2020)

Well I am glad others had different experiences.
But part of the reason is that they take usually 5 days to get here.
Even though I have asked and said would pay for 2 day shipping.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 25, 2020)

I have only had the one transaction. I did want some other clones. I think cost has a lot to do with it. I wasn’t ready to spend hundreds of dollars on a cut. I would spend that money for cuts I wanted if there was some type of guarantee.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 25, 2020)

Well this is what I deal with.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 26, 2020)

Holy shit. Mine didn’t look like that.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 26, 2020)

Everybody should post pictures, rooting times and methods. It will show who us taking the time and care to send out quality clones.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 26, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> The trop cookies is definitely not something that I would recommend to a new grower, or someone who doesnt have their game, and or environmental control 100% on point~ Its most definitely not the most vigorous in veg, and hence if the your mother isnt 100% content in veg, the clones will be slow and on and on~ But the terps are definitely crazy, orange crush with a subtle baked good smell lingering in the background is how I would describe her~ She is by far NOT a huge yeilder, but I have heard that the Tropicana Cherry fixes all of those issues, has a much more vigor in general, but especially in veg, which translates into flower, clone vigor etc. Not to mention on top of the Trop cookies normal ques, has a sweet candied cherry aroma stacked on top of all of the other delicious goodness, looking forward to this one for sure~
> 
> The divine gelato definitely blows away the trop in the yeild department, thats not even a question, but they both have their place I suppose~
> 
> ...


Appreciate your insight. I am running a complete organic biotab fertilizer grow with autopots and have experience 0 issues, almost never do with the biotab lineup. Everything you said is 100 spot on.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 26, 2020)

Pmp clones, fast shipping and cheap prices but limited communication. Poorly packed, heavily bruised. Clones were rooted but looked hungry and roots had brown spots. 3 of 4 survived and have brought with them root aphids. Joy! Cali root aphids pump iron btw. Fuuuuck...

Deeply rooted, fast shipping and good communication. I’ve heard some sketchy things on him so I wasn’t so sure and the clones came in looking hungry but rooted. Well packed, no bruising and a quick transition. He threw in extra for one looking hungry. Turns out they are super healthy clones with no issues and some of the best vigor I have seen.

Crippy keeper, fast shipping and is cool af. Unrooted cuts but will support the purchase in the event of issues, has been working toward best shipping practices. Good cuts! Bonus that he hangs out here like shoreline og. This dude has become my friend, I can’t say enough good things about him.

One of the lucky ones, fully rooted but sick looking. Solid shipping, non standard but well packed. Had aphids, powdery mildew, rust, scale, and was starving. Still easier to fight than Cali born root aphids. Nematodes FTW! On top of organacide, DE, neem cake, neem oil, sticky traps, and pyrithrine fogger. It’s supposed to be chem d, so far as it heals and gets more and more healthy I have no reason to doubt it. If so the trouble was worth it.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 26, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> TBH the BBC#9 is an absolute CHAMP~ The people that have her know exactly what Im talking about, and it seems that those who dont, kind of over look it~ The vigor, the yield, the bud quality, the unique terp profile~ Its got it all~


I absolutely regret not getting her from Mainly


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 26, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I absolutely regret not getting her from Mainly


Maybe some folks on here would be generous?!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Maybe some folks on here would be generous?!


I have a divine and trop cookie mtn cut to offer, plus a hella ton seeds


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 26, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Appreciate your insight. I am running a complete organic biotab fertilizer grow with autopots and have experience 0 issues, almost never do with the biotab lineup. Everything you said is 100 spot on.


I also use autopots with biotabs


----------



## booms111 (Jan 26, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Well this is what I deal with.View attachment 4464787View attachment 4464788


Damn man there rough!. I would stick a 1 gallon clear freezer bag over them for few days to create a small "humidity dome" for them till they perk up.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 26, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Well this is what I deal with.View attachment 4464787View attachment 4464788


Damn man do the ship rooted or unrooted?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Pmp clones, fast shipping and cheap prices but limited communication. Poorly packed, heavily bruised. Clones were rooted but looked hungry and roots had brown spots. 3 of 4 survived and have brought with them root aphids. Joy! Cali root aphids pump iron btw. Fuuuuck...
> 
> Deeply rooted, fast shipping and good communication. I’ve heard some sketchy things on him so I wasn’t so sure and the clones came in looking hungry but rooted. Well packed, no bruising and a quick transition. He threw in extra for one looking hungry. Turns out they are super healthy clones with no issues and some of the best vigor I have seen.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 26, 2020)

I just went to sign into my account and it says my account is suspended.
Wtf.I have open transaction tons with a few people on there this is unbelievable


----------



## kona gold (Jan 26, 2020)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn man do the ship rooted or unrooted?


Those were supposed to be rooted.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 26, 2020)

Holy shit!!! $750 for a cut of ogkb 2.1....that's crazy priced


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 26, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Holy shit!!! $750 for a cut of ogkb 2.1....that's crazy priced


$300 for the Super Lemon Haze Franco cut. Can get it at Harborside in Cali for $16. Same cut from purplecitygenetics so you know its quality.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 26, 2020)

I think madscientist had an OGKB 2.1 for $50


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes Mainely is back !


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 26, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I think madscientist had an OGKB 2.1 for $50


50usd from madscientisy, 750 from Mainely, 2000$ from westcoastconnoisseurs


----------



## booms111 (Jan 26, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Yes Mainely is back !


we're his prices always crazy high?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 26, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> $300 for the Super Lemon Haze Franco cut. Can get it at Harborside in Cali for $16. Same cut from purplecitygenetics so you know its quality.


And for those who dont live in CA???


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 26, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> And for those who dont live in CA???


$275 can sure pay for a ticket. The rest pays for the clone or clones to make the trip worth it.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 26, 2020)

Is the OGKB 2.0 the same cut from Westcoastconnoisseurs, Mainly and Mad Scientist?
If so did Mainly buy it for $2,000. and is selling 4 cuts. 
And did Mad Scientist do the same. 
I know the breeder is Derricks Green Dragon.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 26, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Those were supposed to be rooted.


If im not mistaken your on the islands lots of heat humidity. Did the package stay outside in the sun for few hours ? Or did they ship with leaves covered by plastic bag ?


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 27, 2020)

Mogro said:


> Is the OGKB 2.0 the same cut from Westcoastconnoisseurs, Mainly and Mad Scientist?


That's the point that we all want to know


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 27, 2020)

It finally happened. Got ripped by a seller. Straight up deleted account after sending in payment. If you see a seller with the address below stand by for con artist action.
S A 
9468 Chalk Stone crse 
Apt 5G
Brewerton, NY 13029
Son of a bitch is lucky I don't live anywhere near close.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2020)

Assuming a fake address?!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 27, 2020)

That was the address I sent the $$$ to.


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 27, 2020)

Look at backdoor gas company...account deleted too...he got my 150$...asshole !!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh man, I would rather have festering disease ridden cuts than an empty wallet and no cuts. Maybe, some pestilence can be overwhelming.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 27, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Look at backdoor gas company...account deleted too...he got my 150$...asshole !!


that was him.Got $50 from me


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 27, 2020)

Fuck those dudes. Just brings a bad karma feeling to consumers. This is where customer service is so important in this industry right now. Especially when you are reaching out to regular consumers. Not everyone selling clones is trying to sell genetics for commercial growers. They are out there providing the genetics to patients that want to grow their own. I have only dealt with Mamafunk on Strainly and they are just professional over there. The following is a list of the credible vendors I have seen from others experience as well.
Mamafunk
Dookie
Madscientist
Shoreline
Crippykeeper
Redrum
Aroma Therapy
Deeply Rooted
Mainely
Oneloveelite

Add any I may have missed. Or let me know if any of the ones I listed are not as good as the credit I am giving. Can also put together a list of the crappy clone traders as well. Understandable that clones can arrive in poor condition. I definitely got a shitty order once. Had awesome communication and replacements shipped right out. As clone vendors we have to hold ourselves to a higher standard. It is like Mamafunk says on her website.


> At Mama Funk Clones we believe quality, community and education should always come first. We know the key to a successful harvest begins with healthy, pest-free clones. There is nothing worse than starting off with problems and chasing your tail all season trying to fix what was broken before you received it. We’ve been there. We get it. Our goal is to help you start solid and finish solid every time.


quality, community and education.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 27, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Look at backdoor gas company...account deleted too...he got my 150$...asshole !!


Did you send money to a similar address??


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 27, 2020)

Fucking asshole ! Dont have his address it was by paypal...


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 27, 2020)

You can delete Reggie Alliston from your list...i have had a bad experience with him...same thing as madscientist, very bad package so clones comes smashed too me...i will post pics tomorrow, time to sleep here, have a nice evening my us friends...


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 27, 2020)

Crippy Keeper
Redrum
Aroma Therapeutic

All positive transactions with the people above. Excellent packaging, communication, and quality cuts. Will order from them again

OP


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 27, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> You can delete Reggie Alliston from your list...i have had a bad experience with him...same thing as madscientist, very bad package so clones comes smashed too me...i will post pics tomorrow, time to sleep here, have a nice evening my us friends...


If it is a packaging issue mad scientist should take care of it. I would hope so because that is what he called Reggie out on. Did you ever follow through?


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 27, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> It finally happened. Got ripped by a seller. Straight up deleted account after sending in payment. If you see a seller with the address below stand by for con artist action.
> S A
> 9468 Chalk Stone crse
> Apt 5G
> ...


Did you report him


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 27, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Look at backdoor gas company...account deleted too...he got my 150$...asshole !!


Are you from France by chance?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 27, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Did you report him


yes


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 27, 2020)

If you're inquiring about the OGKB 2.1, it is Derrick Green Dragon cut~ The same one from Mainley's, Westcoastconnoisseurs, etc... ~ 

And people are shit sometimes, I truly hate hearing stuff like this~ I run a legitimate business and I hear about this kind of stuff all the time, people getting taken for their hard earned money and receiving absolutely nil in return, or at the very least sub-par return on every level~ It does seem to be much more rampant in this sector though, and goes both ways, the sellers and the potential customers~ That's not to say there aren't awesome people out there on both sides of the coin, because there most certainly are, but it seems the accountability just isn't there a lot of times when its so easy to promise the world and then not deliver, all the while hiding behind the anonymity that the internet provides~ Karma is a bitch, so I ALWAYS do what I have to do to stay on her good side ~

It's like I've always said, do your homework, ask questions, suss out the situation and people you are wanting to do business with and then proceed with caution, but you cant live in a bubble your entire life, even after doing your due diligence there is always an element of risk with ANYTHING in life~ You just have to do everything you can to try and tip the scales in your favor, and when all is said and done, hopefully things work out for the best ~

HT~


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 27, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> It finally happened. Got ripped by a seller. Straight up deleted account after sending in payment. If you see a seller with the address below stand by for con artist action.
> S A
> 9468 Chalk Stone crse
> Apt 5G
> ...


If you paid via paypal, the account typically has to be tied to a legitimate bank account, or credit card~ If you have his name that is a definite place to start, unless he has gone through lengths to create a fake identity, get a bank account, etc, and all for in the grand scheme of things, not a HUGE amount of cash, I'd say its probably his real name~ Hit me up via pm and I may be able to take the sting away a little bit ~

HT~


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 27, 2020)

Say fellas if you want clones real deal clones that have insurance behind them you do better dealing with First class genetic, Fiya, and milky meds. All that strainly bs will have you wanting to really hurt someone. Stop cheating yourself and treat yourself. They might be pricey for some cuts but it’s worth it in the long run.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Say fellas if you want clones real deal clones that have insurance behind them you do better dealing with First class genetic, Fiya, and milky meds. All that strainly bs will have you wanting to really hurt someone. Stop cheating yourself and treat yourself. They might be pricey for some cuts but it’s worth it in the long run.


Only way to fly is First Class... 100%every time


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 27, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> If you're inquiring about the OGKB 2.1, it is Derrick Green Dragon cut~ The same one from Mainley's, Westcoastconnoisseurs, etc... ~
> 
> And people are shit sometimes, I truly hate hearing stuff like this~ I run a legitimate business and I hear about this kind of stuff all the time, people getting taken for their hard earned money and receiving absolutely nil in return, or at the very least sub-par return on every level~ It does seem to be much more rampant in this sector though, and goes both ways, the sellers and the potential customers~ That's not to say there aren't awesome people out there on both sides of the coin, because there most certainly are, but it seems the accountability just isn't there a lot of times when its so easy to promise the world and then not deliver, all the while hiding behind the anonymity that the internet provides~ Karma is a bitch, so I ALWAYS do what I have to do to stay on her good side ~
> 
> ...


Wait are you a vendor? I've not been turned into this thread for a while, and I can't tell if your post is implying that you've got the same cut as Mainley, Westcost, etc., or if that's a response you got from one of the other vendors people were wondering about, like MadScientist.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 27, 2020)

The OGKB 2.1 cut I will be offering is Mainleys OGKB 2.1, which he acquired via Westcoastconniosseurs, and was supplied to them via Derrick Green Dragon~ And yes, I do "vend" as you would, but I am not registered on Strainly as of yet~ 

hTo~


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 28, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Black banana #9, Tropicana cookies, and DivineGelato rounding week 5... Also, en-route is Derrickgreendragons Ogkb 2.1View attachment 4464534View attachment 4464535View attachment 4464536View attachment 4464537View attachment 4464538View attachment 4464539, Tropicana Cherry, and THE Runtz~


Wow the Man has a plan and that plan is to take over ! The Only Ogkb 2.1 that i have seen that looks better then Derricks is IHG keeper but Man that price tag bro i know it's fire but my god i wish i had that kinda scratch to play with !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Say fellas if you want clones real deal clones that have insurance behind them you do better dealing with First class genetic, Fiya, and milky meds. All that strainly bs will have you wanting to really hurt someone. Stop cheating yourself and treat yourself. They might be pricey for some cuts but it’s worth it in the long run.


Are these supposed to be Clone suppliers ? because i can't find any of them except First Class and they have only seeds ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Are these supposed to be Clone suppliers ? because i can't find any of them except First Class and they have only seeds ?


Try ig bro


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 28, 2020)

The one that inhouse genetics uses is the same cut, the DGD OGKB 2.1 ~


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

Anybody that pays more then $100 for that IHG OGKB is a fool. They have way better cookie cuts out there then that over priced cut. Gushers, apple fritter, runtz, cereal milk etc.


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Are you from France by chance?


Yes, its me my friend


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody that pays more then $100 for that IHG OGKB is a fool. They have way better cookie cuts out there then that over priced cut. Gushers, apple fritter, runtz, cereal milk etc.


Do you know if first class gen do international shipping ?


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody that pays more then $100 for that IHG OGKB is a fool. They have way better cookie cuts out there then that over priced cut. Gushers, apple fritter, runtz, cereal milk etc.


Still waiting for that Gushers to drop over at Harborside. I just picked up Oakland Purps, Lemon Sherbert, Do si do (nor cal cut) and Super lemon haze (franco cut). $80 on the clones, and another $15 for shipping. Got to love cali prices.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Do you know if first class gen do international shipping ?


Yes he does.

1.Gelato 33-250
2.Gelato 43(Gello)-200
3.Gelato 45-250
4.Gelato 49(Acai)-200 
5.Zpumoni (G33xSFVxZkittlez)-200
6.Dolato(Gelato41xDosidos)-200
7.SuperGlue(GG4xGelato45)[Phinest]-250
8.ChemD [Phinest]-250
9.Fatso[Phinest]-250
10.Cuvee Cookies[Phinest]-250
11.Wifi#43[Phinest]-250
12.Slurricane[Phinest]-250
13.SundaeDriver[Phinest]-250
14.Lava breath[Phinest]-200
15.GMO (SMF)250
16.Wedding Cake(Jbeezy)250
17.LegendOG (Crinkle) 300
18. 92 OG (HollywoodHills) 250
19. King Louie 250
21.Alien OG(Swerve)250
22.Motorbreath#15 -250
23.Jewsgold-250
24.PROGC (5o day)-200
25.SFV-250
26.JoshD 999(TahoexTKxBiker) -300$
27.Khalifa s1-200
28.BananaOG [PurpleCityGen]-250
29. Watermelon Z[PurpleCityGen]-250
30. AJ Sour [PurpleCityGen]-250
31.Str8 Lemonaide[PurpleCityGen]250
32. Zookies [Purple City Gen]250
33.GrapePie -250
34. Han solo burger -200
35.Zkittlez (GreenDragon)250
34. 5 Alive-200
35.Pre98Bubba (Swerve)250
36.OmritaxHashplantxGrapestomper
[1st Place Htcc 2016 CBD Cup cut]
37.Forbidden Cure (Acdc20:1CBD x Forbidden Fruit BX1)200
38.Triangle Larry-200
39.GmoxMac[Cap]250
40.Mac1 [NFS]
41.Euphoria skunk-250
42.JoshDxLocalSkunk-200
43.Durban Poison-200
44.Biscotti Sundae-250
45.ECSD-250
46.Durian (Gmo x ForbiddenFruitBx1)200
47. Wedding Crasher(GreenDragon)-250
48. BluZpu(BlueDreamxZpumoni)-200
49. Masterpiece OG [NFS]
50. Crown OG [NFS]
51. Cereal milk (Limited seed supply)-300
52. Kush Mints (RH)- 300
53. Bee Cookies -300
54. Ice Cream Cake 250
55. Hawaiian Dutch (Special cut)300
56. Grease monkey-250
57. Apple Fritter
58. Runts
59. Madman OG [NFS]
60. Hippy slayer (Dirty hippy x RKS)250
61. Gushers 300
62. Dog Walker 250
63. LavaDawg [Phinest] 200


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow so crazy list !!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Wow so crazy list !!


Yea he’s probably the most legit clone dealer around right now. Don’t believe me ask Gen. he have several of his cuts!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea he’s probably the most legit clone dealer around right now. Don’t believe me ask Gen. he have several of his cuts!!


And with all the cheap cuts out,I still only deal with him...
No reason for me to shop any other place.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> And with all the cheap cuts out,I still only deal with him...
> No reason for me to shop any other place.


People don’t understand that the cut pays for itself in one run. Just one fellas


----------



## taint (Jan 28, 2020)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any dumberer than consuming hemp..........lolz.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> People don’t understand that the cut pays for itself in one run. Just one fellas


Not everyone is out here trying to be commercial. Offering cuts at a more reasonable price will open the opportunity to regular homegrowers to get these genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Not everyone is out here trying to be commercial. Offering cuts at a more reasonable price will open the opportunity to regular homegrowers to get these genetics.


You’re right but everyone isn’t close to harborside or other clone shops. But you don’t have to be a commercial grower to make your money back on one run!!!


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> You’re right but everyone isn’t close to harborside or other clone shops. But you don’t have to be a commercial grower to make your money back on one run!!!


Doesn't mean it should be right to mark them up almost 2000%. That is just greed if you ask me. Trying to make the most you can off of someone. Just my philosophy.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 28, 2020)

Yup, pretty much what I'm offering my cuts for but in CANADIAN dollars, for Canadians. The last guy I shipped to paid for 3 different cuts @$500, and I threw in another one... That's a pretty f'n good deal imo compared to what I paid for them, lol... Not to mention express shipping over the border on top of those US prices adds another $120 CAD on the top. But to each their own~ I love growing the cuts im making available, and am trying to offer them at a somewhat cheaper than average rate. Like a premium pack of seeds kind of price. Dogwalker $250 Cad, Plushers Gushers $250, notice the Runtz and apple fritter prices aren't listed. Those are still very pricey cuts as the hype trains are still chugging along and they are very much in demand, but it's all down to how much it means to YOU. If nothing, greatz if it's something that will give you great pleasure aquiring and growing without having to devote time space and money to MAYBE select a quality female, then awesome too. I'm offering the same cuts, for Canadians, in Canadian dollars, without crazy shipping. It's not a pissing contest, if something isn't worth it TO YOU, that's fine~ I'm also very aware the market is WAAAY smaller up here, as well and have adjusted the prices accordingly, but mainly, just so people can have access... $300 USD is like $500 CAD with the absolutely abominable exchange rate, plus another hundo for shipping that's already getting up there. People can say what they will, but getting rooted cuttings shipped across the border from the US does happen, but it also doesn't too.

In essence, I bought these cuts for ME to grow and produce, not with the intent to distribute them for profit. I honestly figured there were lots of people whom could benefit from this, and tbh, is my main motivation, but it's a take it or leave it kind of thing. I just put the word out, I'm by no means "advertising", or "pushing anything, it's just is what it is. 

ht~


----------



## kona gold (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> You’re right but everyone isn’t close to harborside or other clone shops. But you don’t have to be a commercial grower to make your money back on one run!!!


Maybe they meant that not everyone who grows sells. Just personal use.
But you would save on purchasing.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 28, 2020)

Crippykeeper said:


> If im not mistaken your on the islands lots of heat humidity. Did the package stay outside in the sun for few hours ? Or did they ship with leaves covered by plastic bag ?


Package didn't sit out in sun on my end. Right into ac in my truck.
Can't say what happened while shipped?
They came; one had baggies wrapped around cubes and wet paper towel.
Other was just in wet paper towel.

If it's trouble to ship to Hawaii I get that. But that's why I ask those questions.
But you can't put a plant in dark for 4 or 5 days. Too much trauma to a new cut. Especially since these were only barely rooted. If you are going to take on responsibility to ship then get a clone shipper with led so they have a fighting chance.
I wasted 3 full days of my life trying to nurse those back. Spraying constantly with water to help stress. Then putting in some only for them to die.
That shit pisses me off!!!
I feel like getting into the game just to call out these weak ass mo fo's!!!!!
To put it nicely.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> And with all the cheap cuts out,I still only deal with him...
> No reason for me to shop any other place.


Which site are you referring to?


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Yup, pretty much what I'm offering my cuts for but in CANADIAN dollars, for Canadians. The last guy I shipped to paid for 3 different cuts @$500, and I threw in another one... That's a pretty f'n good deal imo compared to what I paid for them, lol... Not to mention express shipping over the border on top of those US prices adds another $120 CAD on the top. But to each their own~ I love growing the cuts im making available, and am trying to offer them at a somewhat cheaper than average rate. Like a premium pack of seeds kind of price. Dogwalker $250 Cad, Plushers Gushers $250, notice the Runtz and apple fritter prices aren't listed. Those are still very pricey cuts as the hype trains are still chugging along and they are very much in demand, but it's all down to how much it means to YOU. If nothing, greatz if it's something that will give you great pleasure aquiring and growing without having to devote time space and money to MAYBE select a quality female, then awesome too. I'm offering the same cuts, for Canadians, in Canadian dollars, without crazy shipping. It's not a pissing contest, if something isn't worth it TO YOU, that's fine~ I'm also very aware the market is WAAAY smaller up here, as well and have adjusted the prices accordingly, but mainly, just so people can have access... $300 USD is like $500 CAD with the absolutely abominable exchange rate, plus another hundo for shipping that's already getting up there. People can say what they will, but getting rooted cuttings shipped across the border from the US does happen, but it also doesn't too.
> 
> In essence, I bought these cuts for ME to grow and produce, not with the intent to distribute them for profit. I honestly figured there were lots of people whom could benefit from this, and tbh, is my main motivation, but it's a take it or leave it kind of thing. I just put the word out, I'm by no means "advertising", or "pushing anything, it's just is what it is.
> 
> ht~


If your philosophy is to not distribute for profit but to give everyone the access to your clones why sell them for anything more than 20-30 a piece?? There really is no overhead other than initial cost and you already said you bought them for yourself with no intent to distribute for profit. Looks more like you want to make a hefty profit off of people. I just call it how I see it. I am sure I would be overzealous of the clones I paid 250 a piece for. Not sure if it would be a little bias though trying to protect my sanity from the expense. Like people with wine. But hey, to each is own like you said.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> If your philosophy is to not distribute for profit but to give everyone the access to your clones why sell them for anything more than 20-30 a piece?? There really is no overhead other than initial cost and you already said you bought them for yourself with no intent to distribute for profit. Looks more like you want to make a hefty profit off of people. I just call it how I see it. I am sure I would be overzealous of the clones I paid 250 a piece for. Not sure if it would be a little bias though trying to protect my sanity from the expense. Like people with wine. But hey, to each is own like you said.


So 40+ mom's cost nothing to take care of?
Space
Food
Lights
Time
Rooting time(no unrooted cuts)
THe list go's on...


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> So 40+ mom's cost nothing to take care of?
> Space
> Food
> Lights
> ...


Not much when you look at the production amount and the prices. So no. I take care of 18 moms right now and I wouldn't even notice a dent in my costs compared to my flowering tents. I mean come on dude, this isn't even debatable when you look at other companies selling in the Cali region. This is just people taking advantage of others. Plain and simple. It is why the same clones go for $16 at a dispensary.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Maybe they meant that not everyone who grows sells. Just personal use.
> But you would save on purchasing.


Right but even if you’re growing for personal your lungs will thank you in the long run. All I’m saying to them is you’re paying for good genetics plus insurance. I done seen first class repay and even reshot clones.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Not much when you look at the production amount and the prices. So no. I take care of 18 moms right now and I wouldn't even notice a dent in my costs compared to my flowering tents. I mean come on dude, this isn't even debatable when you look at other companies selling in the Cali region. This is just people taking advantage of others. Plain and simple. It is why the same clones go for $16 at a dispensary.


Well check this out bro give me the harborside price on that Oakland purp and lemon sherb. I’ll even buy 5 of each


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Right but even if you’re growing for personal your lungs will thank you in the long run. All I’m saying to them is you’re paying for good genetics plus insurance. I done seen first class repay and even reshot clones.


Yeah, I think people are a little over zealous of these strains and there are better or equal strains out there for less price. Nice little sell on the lungs liking you and all. And as far as customer service goes, thats this game. I have seen mamafunk do the same at 18 a pop. I will do the same at $30 a pop. Its good business. These clones are produced for next to nothing.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Well check this out bro give me the harborside price on that Oakland purp and lemon sherb. I’ll even buy 5 of each


Will do. They will be getting here by the end of this week at latest and I will be momming them up and growing a tester cut. I don't live on the west coast myself.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> You'll get our prices which is $30 a piece. That is a 150% markup. Different when you see PCG genetics going for 300 which is a 1500% markup.


Arent the spendy ones basically unicorns?
Anyone can grow out a seed and sell clones. Its the known "proven clone" genetics that command a big price.
High thc, fast production, etc


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Arent the spendy ones basically unicorns?
> Anyone can grow out a seed and sell clones. Its the known "proven clone" genetics that command a big price.
> High thc, fast production, etc


Same cut, lower price. Call it whatever you want. It only helps people feel better about their cash spent. Sundae Driver 19 is Sundae Driver 19. PCG cuts are PCG cuts. Wedding Cake is probably the most distributed and varies so widely in prices its nuts. So again, if you think the price means anything then pay for the 250 dollar jbeezy cut wedding cake and not the 20 dollar jbeezy cut wedding cake.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Same cut, lower price. Call it whatever you want. It only helps people feel better about their cash spent. Sundae Driver 19 is Sundae Driver 19. PCG cuts are PCG cuts. Wedding Cake is probably the most distributed and varies so widely in prices its nuts. So again, if you think the price means anything then pay for the 250 dollar jbeezy cut wedding cake and not the 20 dollar jbeezy cut wedding cake.


I dont buy clones.
Just saying what i thought was the case.
If someone grows out a pile of plants and finds a diamond in the rough, they can charge what they please.
If you want to undercut them after buying their genetics thats your prerogative.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I dont buy clones.
> Just saying what i thought was the case.
> If someone grows out a pile of plants and finds a diamond in the rough, they can charge what they please.
> If you want to undercut them after buying their genetics thats you prerogative.


Exactly, prerogative. That is all I am going for here. Some people are out to help the community and others their own pockets. Prerogative. All I am calling out. Just using comparisons to do so.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> So 40+ mom's cost nothing to take care of?
> Space
> Food
> Lights
> ...





smokadepep said:


> If your philosophy is to not distribute for profit but to give everyone the access to your clones why sell them for anything more than 20-30 a piece?? There really is no overhead other than initial cost and you already said you bought them for yourself with no intent to distribute for profit. Looks more like you want to make a hefty profit off of people. I just call it how I see it. I am sure I would be overzealous of the clones I paid 250 a piece for. Not sure if it would be a little bias though trying to protect my sanity from the expense. Like people with wine. But hey, to each is own like you said.


$20-$30 a piece doesn't even cover my time to package up the cuts to be honest~ And as I have said time and time again, if you dont like it, that is 100% aok with me~ But just by reading your assumptive posts, when you know noting either of me, or clearly how much peoples time is worth, say a LOT about you~

If you have a business where you are cranking out hundreds or thousands of clones a week, or from a "dispensary" ass you seem to be ever quoting in relation to how prices should be set, and you have hundreds of cuts flowing in and out through your doors, then yeah, volume can be and is a thing if that is what motivates you~

You don't know me, who I am, what I do, and clearly not what I stand for in this life or you surely wouldn't be making these comments about me and my motives, and you especially wouldn't do it to my face knowing how many times I have stood in shelters on holidays cooking and handing out meals to those whom have had a rough go, as well as donating my time to other very worthy causes for which I ask nothing in return, not even a thank-you~ I run TWO legitimate businesses, and do quite well with them, so I don't need to scrape people online for cash, but I'm also NOT a full time philanthropist, or a greedy cash mongering business hippy, or whatever other shitty stroke you seem to be painting me with~ I don't need or want your approval for the things I do, the choices I make and the reasons why I make them~ And to be honest, if you think that paying $500 CAD, including shipping for four 12" tall elite plants is a lot, then you're living in a different stratosphere my man and clearly don't know how things operate in Canada. The whole world isn't California, EH?... And as I mentioned just now, I don't just crank out flats of cuts in rockwool cubes with a few roots poking out then fire them off into the mail for three days and call it a day~ The last shipment I sent out didn't even fit height wise into a 14" tall box, so maybe you should not seemingly "assume", "call it how you see it", or whatever term you choose to staple to the ignorant comments you made, because you have made it blatantly obvious that you have zero knowledge of whom you are criticizing and even less insight into what is actually going on around you in the real world...

To be honest, I have given this more time and attention than I should have. And to be honest, I don't blame people for wanting to sound like a hero behind a keyboard while blasting people online that they don't know from a hole in the wall like they do, I just choose to use my time for more important things~

Have a good one~!
HT


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> $20-$30 a piece doesn't even cover my time to package up the cuts to be honest~ And as I have said time and time again, if you dont like it,that is 100% aok with me~ But just by reading your assumptive posts, when you know noting either of me, or clearly how much peoples time is worth, say a LOT about you~
> 
> If you have a business where you are cranking out hundreds or thousands of clones a week, or from a "dispensary" ass you seem to be ever quoting in relation to how prices should be set, and you have hundreds of cuts flowing in and out through your doors, then yeah, volume can be and is a thing if that is what motivates you~
> 
> ...


Unless you have some different method than the norm I am pretty sure cloning is not a timely process. I mean is that really your argument? My time is so valuable..... You are just overcharging and trying to fatten your pockets. At least smile and admit it.


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Unless you have some different method than the norm I am pretty sure cloning is not a timely process. I mean is that really your argument? My time is so valuable..... You are just overcharging and trying to fatten your pockets. At least smile and admit it.


Duly noted~ lol~

HT~


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2020)

Just like seeds, clones are worth what people are willing to pay. If you find what you are looking for in a hunt with seeds or get a cut that is actually what it is suppose to be, a few hundred bucks is not a lot of money. The cost of a few ounces could give you the ability to produce endless ounces. 

I never understood looking at it differently. 
Just my stoned 2cents  

Cheers


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Exactly, prerogative. That is all I am going for here. Some people are out to help the community and others their own pockets. Prerogative. All I am calling out. Just using comparisons to do so.


Keep in mind. They spent a good sum of money and time finding and saving their cut.
You are simply buying one with no investment and again selling them to others for a profit. 
I have bought building plans, that gave me permission to build one for myself. Any others are up to the digression of the owner. He may or may not allow me to build more, or sell them to others. It is up to him though as the owner. 
No such rights pertain to pot, but you are essentially doing what you are complaining about.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Keep in mind. They spent a good sum of money and time finding and saving their cut.
> You are simply buying one with no investment and again selling them to others for a profit.
> I have bought building plans, that gave me permission to build one for myself. Any others are up to the digression of the owner. He may or may not allow me to build more, or sell them to others. It is up to him though as the owner.
> No such rights pertain to pot, but you are essentially doing what you are complaining about.


I totally understand I am making a profit. I am not saying I am not. I showed the difference in markups and technically after the first one is paid I am just covering maintenance which isn't much. So I am not complaining about the profit but the profit margins and the excess people charge because others don't have the opportunity to get the clones so now you mark them up, again 1500% and sell them. That is grimy if you ask me. The government puts price ceilings on shit like this to prevent others from hoarding resources and taking advantage of the markets.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I totally understand I am making a profit. I am not saying I am not. I showed the difference in markups and technically after the first one is paid I am just covering maintenance which isn't much. So I am not complaining about the profit but the profit margins and the excess people charge because others don't have the opportunity to get the clones so now you mark them up, again 1500% and sell them. That is grimy if you ask me. The government puts price ceilings on shit like this to prevent others from hoarding resources and taking advantage of the markets.


If it were cheap and easy, you would have your own. Your business plan is pretty poor, and shady.
Practices like this will make good cuts unavailable to the mainstream, and yourself. Nice work


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> If it were cheap and easy, you would have your own. Your business plan is pretty poor, and shady.
> Practices like this will make good cuts unavailable to the mainstream, and yourself. Nice work


I digress and I will prove it to you. In fact as far as michael porters model goes, low cost, high quality is the best value and will kill the rest of the markets. I am not out costing myself. Again, there is not much overhead and I pump out close to 80 clones a week with a solid IPM. I do have a business plan and will be up on strainly soon but right now I am pretty busy myself without strainly. Just imagine how much of an increase that will bring to business? I don't think you really understand business or are bias in judging my model. Explain how it is poor and shady again??


----------



## HTOYO (Jan 28, 2020)

I deal with NUMEROUS people on the daily and in the "real world", not sitting behind a keyboard, and its always the people who constantly lash out, criticize/put-down others, all the while making themselves out to be a hero, they are ALWAYS the ones who are lacking something meaningful in their lives. Putting down and criticizing others makes them not feel so "small". Giving others constructive criticism, or God forbid merrit, takes away from the little glimmer of light they have shining on their overinflated egos. Seen it a thousand times... I know this all too well, I used to be one of those guys in my younger years. The best thing I ever did was deconstruct the old me, and realize that the only true way to bring yourself up was to bring others up with you. Ever since that time in my life I have felt good and only good things have happened for me and the people whom I choose to have around me. Toxic people are just that, and selling "cheap" clones with a GREAT "business model", ain't gonna fix that hole in your soul my man...


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I digress and I will prove it to you. In fact as far as michael porters model goes, low cost, high quality is the best value and will kill the rest of the markets. I am not out costing myself. Again, there is not much overhead and I pump out close to 80 clones a week with a solid IPM. I do have a business plan and will be up on strainly soon but right now I am pretty busy myself without strainly. Just imagine how much of an increase that will bring to business? I don't think you really understand business or are bias in judging my model. Explain how it is poor and shady again??


Your plan is reselling and undercutting the original grower. 
Said grower may in the future withhold clones, and keep the strain to themselves.... driving up costs, and killing your so called "business". While also killing the availability of good clones to the home grower market. Kinda sux in my opinion


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> I deal with NUMEROUS people on the daily and in the "real world", not sitting behind a keyboard, and its always the people who constantly lash out, criticize/put-down others, all the while making themselves out to be a hero, they are ALWAYS the ones who are lacking something meaningful in their lives. Putting down and criticizing others makes them not feel so "small". Giving others constructive criticism, or God forbid merrit, takes away from the little glimmer of light they have shining on their overinflated egos. Seen it a thousand times... I know this all too well, I used to be one of those guys in my younger years. The best thing I ever did was deconstruct the old me, and realize that the only true way to bring yourself up was to bring others up with you. Ever since that time in my life I have felt good and only good things have happened for me and the people whom I choose to have around me. Toxic people are just that, and selling "cheap" clones inst going to fix a thing, lol~


Yeah, you are one of those self righteous ones who like to divert attention. I don't need to know much other than the price you are charging for clones to get a good idea about you. Call it baseless all you want but that right there is the basis. I think you can say you do all the charity you want. I find those are the people who do not. Similar to your argument about me. This is not an overinflated ego here. This is just plain and simple calling people out for their greed. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Your plan is reselling and undercutting the original grower.
> Said grower may in the future withhold clones, and keep the strain to themselves.... driving up costs, and killing your so called "business". While also killing the availability of good clones to the home grower market. Kinda sux in my opinion


I just told you I have a 150% mark up. Bought all my other genetics under $20 a piece. Can get continuous genetics shipped over from cali from Harborside at $20 a cut. I am not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

If anything, said growers will have to come down in price or lose market. I have no problem with either. I am not trying to be walmart here but I believe that this community should have a little more give to it as it comes out of the dark and not so much take as it used to be. Again, my philosophy that I live by as well.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

@Boatguy Laughter is just another symptom of diversion. Lets not point out the fact that you completely got my business plan wrong and your business acumen is not that great. That being said, what else can you do but laugh at someone with a positive philosophy. You are a special one


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Not everyone is out here trying to be commercial. Offering cuts at a more reasonable price will open the opportunity to regular homegrowers to get these genetics.


Old guys always have been learning me to share what i can share, not to get the more money that i can off a little daily smoker who grow with passion for his own profit


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea he’s probably the most legit clone dealer around right now. Don’t believe me ask Gen. he have several of his cuts!!


Thanks a lot for the tips my friend, i contact him on IG, it seems to be a very cool and professional guy, not a fucking scammer or no passionate grower thant can't explain you lineage or source of his clones !


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

But i live overseas, and my only way to get this crazy genetics to France is to find people that is re sell them, sometimes they are scammer, sometimes very nice people very please to talk with because they're passionate...


----------



## Binometrik (Jan 28, 2020)

Aside from the subject, and like you us guys says, i have no dogs in this race (i love so much this expression ^^), but HTOYO is a cool guy with a lot of good vibes


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 28, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> But i live overseas, and my only way to get this crazy genetics to France is to find people that is re sell them, sometimes they are scammer, sometimes very nice people very please to talk with because they're passionate...


Totally feel you, but you shouldn't have to pay huge markups just to make sure you get good business.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 28, 2020)

When I calculate what I've spent pheno hunting - resources, time, risk - I have no problem paying for a proven healthy cut.

I guess no one remember when breeder cuts sold for 5-10k and more often than not, involved a flight.


But I digress, some have been arguing since the beginning of this thread. Fire up a spliff of those super duper elites and chill FFS


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 28, 2020)

So people have different philosophies on how to handle their cloning businesses. Who cares. Economically speaking, they're both viable. Smokadepep is right when he talks about low price and high quality products being the goal of many markets. Businesses/individuals compete with one another for the consumers attention and money, and generally speaking, those with bad products lose out in the long run, and of the ones left with good products, the better priced one generally (not always) wins. This is just fine, so long as there's not a trail of morally ambiguous bread crumbs behind the business, like sweatshops in foreign countries or environmental malpractice, but we're cloning plants here guys, not making shoes.


HTOYO seems to look at it differently. Less volume, higher pricing, and more personal involvement (willing to ship internationally it seems, larger clones, etc). I'd call this the 'craft' business model, and it sells just as well. Some people are willing to pay higher prices for something they feel was cared for or 'done right', which makes good sense. It's in stark contrast to the lifeless factory feel of a Walmart business model, where you know damn well the table you just bought hasn't been looked at by another human for more than just a few seconds since the day it was chopped down in the amazon. This model is psychologically enticing, as it invokes trust and familiarity. This is why even in today's modern age of ultra-technologically efficient business models, smaller and medium sized businesses are still around, and thriving in some markets (craft beer, craft food joints, smaller local farms, honey, meat, local cafe vs starbucks, etc etc).


Forgive me if either of you feel misrepresented by this post, but I don't see the big deal. Go ahead and think of it differently! Diversity and differences are welcome in markets. It makes things constantly evolve and move forward. Why the tension here?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 29, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yes he does.
> 
> 1.Gelato 33-250
> 2.Gelato 43(Gello)-200
> ...


Thanks bud those prices are extremely fair prices for legit cut anything less then $200-$300 a rooted cut from someone that i don't know or is that is close too me or my circle automatically makes me think something is amiss with said cut.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 29, 2020)

I shall not sell my clones for top dollar !


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> So people have different philosophies on how to handle their cloning businesses. Who cares. Economically speaking, they're both viable. Smokadepep is right when he talks about low price and high quality products being the goal of many markets. Businesses/individuals compete with one another for the consumers attention and money, and generally speaking, those with bad products lose out in the long run, and of the ones left with good products, the better priced one generally (not always) wins. This is just fine, so long as there's not a trail of morally ambiguous bread crumbs behind the business, like sweatshops in foreign countries or environmental malpractice, but we're cloning plants here guys, not making shoes.
> 
> 
> HTOYO seems to look at it differently. Less volume, higher pricing, and more personal involvement (willing to ship internationally it seems, larger clones, etc). I'd call this the 'craft' business model, and it sells just as well. Some people are willing to pay higher prices for something they feel was cared for or 'done right', which makes good sense. It's in stark contrast to the lifeless factory feel of a Walmart business model, where you know damn well the table you just bought hasn't been looked at by another human for more than just a few seconds since the day it was chopped down in the amazon. This model is psychologically enticing, as it invokes trust and familiarity. This is why even in today's modern age of ultra-technologically efficient business models, smaller and medium sized businesses are still around, and thriving in some markets (craft beer, craft food joints, smaller local farms, honey, meat, local cafe vs starbucks, etc etc).
> ...


I would love to know what they do different to justify the costs. You say larger plants but we all know that there really isnt a $200 cost to get from roots to teen. Its mostly overhead we are already using. You say they were cared for. I have yet to hear anything about ipm. And I would love to see pics of these clones. Hell I give away teens from time to time because the garden is getting tight. It is no different than people just paying more for the same wine. If that is your psychology go ahead. Like I said, same cut for 20, 100 and 250. Shows those that are trying to help the community, those trying to support themselves and then there are those just trying to profit heavy off of others. There are at least some differences when it comes to most of those products like localized items. I see no difference here other than price. We have all seen the clones people on here are paying these high prices for and some are just sad. So I really don't get your justification other than the psychology people have from thinking they are getting a better deal because they are paying more. If that is their philosophy then they deserve each other. 
Another point, everyone on here is so afraid of losing genetics. That is the sad reality. They think if they aren't one of the exclusives on here with their Super duper clones as it seems to be put around here, that they wont be so special. They think they have fire because psychologically it would suck to have to admit that its not different but you paid more. I have yet to see anything that impresses me much. Yet it is hilarious to watch the excitement from those that spent 300 for the cut.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I shall not sell my clones for top dollar !


You don't do much except for try sarcasm and give bad advice. Not sure where you have a say in this convo. Ya'll are a bunch of hypocritical sell outs I bet. Probably in the background complaining about corporate greed yet coming on here and acting like a bunch of clowns. You of all people are just dumb and hilarious though. I am going to enjoy having some tool or a troll like you following me around. But you go pay your 200 dollars because you feel better doing so. I don't get the logic but again, wouldn't expect much less from you.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> When I calculate what I've spent pheno hunting - resources, time, risk - I have no problem paying for a proven healthy cut.
> 
> I guess no one remember when breeder cuts sold for 5-10k and more often than not, involved a flight.
> 
> ...


I remember, and it was also all about competition and market. That is why no one ever got piff clones. They held them close to corner that market. Again, if all you're interest are helping out commercial gardeners and yourself, by all means, charge more. But if you want to help get people growing, help people get involved more, help people start producing their own medicine, actually doing something of benefit to the community, you start approaching things from a much more altruistic standpoint. No difference in care of the plant, maybe even better care. But a huge difference in what you feel comfortable charging people.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> You don't do much except for try sarcasm and give bad advice. Not sure where you have a say in this convo. Ya'll are a bunch of hypocritical sell outs I bet. Probably in the background complaining about corporate greed yet coming on here and acting like a bunch of clowns. You of all people are just dumb and hilarious though. I am going to enjoy having some tool or a troll like you following me around. But you go pay your 200 dollars because you feel better doing so. I don't get the logic but again, wouldn't expect much less from you.


Dude just STFU. There was a time when this thread was actually useful with a list compiled of good and bad vendors on strainly. Now it is just pages and pages of you bitching about everyone else to everyone else. Is being a whining bitch part of your business plan? Or is your plan just to try to talk shit about what others are doing ? 

FYI nobody gives a fuck what you think about the prices they charge or pay. You do you and keep your nose out of other peoples business. 

Cheers


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dude just STFU. There was a time when this thread was actually useful with a list compiled of good and bad vendors on strainly. Now it is just pages and pages of you bitching about everyone else to everyone else. Is being a whining bitch part of your business plan? Or is your plan just to try to talk shit about what others are doing ?
> 
> FYI nobody gives a fuck what you think about the prices they charge or pay. You do you and keep your nose out of other peoples business.
> 
> Cheers


I am sorry I hurt your feelings. Maybe you should try reddit.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't get mad for people calling others out. I made a point, everything I have said was counter to others counter points. But I have yet to hear a justified argument for the higher prices other then trying to profit more off of people. I will stop and if anyone can justify that feel free to go right ahead.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I am sorry I hurt your feelings. Maybe you should try reddit.


I was just trying to point out the reality you seem to not be able to grasp. It is hard for me to fathom anyone proud of being a whining bitch, yet here you are, proud as can be. Yet we are all clowns....... 
Great job on the hurt feelings comment, it will sure impress the kids who can't clearly see or read. 

It would be great if you could stop spamming this thread with your bullshit. Especially the spam about your great business. The people who pay to have that pretty blue banner by their name do so for a reason. 

Cheers


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was just trying to point out the reality you seem to not be able to grasp. It is hard for me to fathom anyone proud of being a whining bitch, yet here you are, proud as can be. Yet we are all clowns.......
> Great job on the hurt feelings comment, it will sure impress the kids who can't clearly see or read.
> 
> It would be great if you could stop spamming this thread with your bullshit. Especially the spam about your great business. The people who pay to have that pretty blue banner by their name do so for a reason.
> ...


Is that why you are so sad? Because you thought I am spamming my business because I am using it as a comparison to show that the prices are bullshit. Yet homeboy earlier posted an actual list with prices....... I mean lets be honest here. And it isn't pride that is pushing me, its looking at the greed. I easily pointed out the 1500% markups. This isn't spam anymore than it is reviews of vendors. Some people on here don't do their research and realize they are paying those kinds of markups. Like I said, I am just calling it how I see it. And everything is a counter response, not just an on going rant. 

Feel better now??? ( I am going to keep adding these because the kids will love them  )


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2020)

Until you have something at strainly for sale,or start paying to continue to shill..
Stick to IG.



smokadepep said:


> Is that why you are so sad? Because you thought I am spamming my business because I am using it as a comparison to show that the prices are bullshit. Yet homeboy earlier posted an actual list with prices....... I mean lets be honest here. And it isn't pride that is pushing me, its looking at the greed. I easily pointed out the 1500% markups. This isn't spam anymore than it is reviews of vendors. Some people on here don't do their research and realize they are paying those kinds of markups. Like I said, I am just calling it how I see it. And everything is a counter response, not just an on going rant.
> 
> Feel better now??? ( I am going to keep adding these because the kids will love them  )


Now mark that up.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> Until you have something at strainly for sale,or start paying to continue to shill..
> Stick to IG.
> 
> 
> ...


Well being that I don't have something on Strainly I am just coming on here as a regular consumer and giving my critiquing on all the BS pricing. Ok cupcake. But then again you are one of the pay 300 for a clone club. I am sorry for hitting you with reality.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Well being that I don't have something on Strainly I am just coming on here as a regular consumer and giving my critiquing on all the BS pricing. Ok cupcake. But then again you are one of the pay 300 for a clone club. I am sorry for hitting you with reality.


Yup you need a week away from the interwebs, maybe try tik-tok? Something more kid friendly.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup you need a week away from the interwebs, maybe try tik-tok? Something more kid friendly.


Just don't forget. You were the one who couldn't participate in the conversation


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Well being that I don't have something on Strainly I am just coming on here as a regular consumer and giving my critiquing on all the BS pricing. Ok cupcake. But then again you are one of the pay 300 for a clone club. I am sorry for hitting you with reality.


You are sort of proving their business model is working. If you and others are not wiling to pay those prices for elite cuts then they remain elite. Given that one is getting the legit cut asked for. Im really surprised the cuts are not going for more like in the 1000.00 range. Im pretty sure the cost would be something like 2000.00 for like an real verified OG cut.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 29, 2020)

Reality is that it’s still controlled by supply and demand in the middle of pseudo legality. Therefore it’s ridiculous to call out folks making a buck in that space. Every stoner in history has had an altruistic impression of how things “should” be, but the market has been anything but. Always has been due to who was willing to operate in this space. If people want to and will pay, let them, I mean really your sounding like a shill at this point pep! Ever occurred to you that coming to someone’s space and insulting their decisions and space is offensive @smokadepep
Btw, there is no excuse for $1000 cuts unless you’re facing prison for it.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> You are sort of proving their business model is working. If you and others are not wiling to pay those prices for elite cuts then they remain elite. Given that one is getting the legit cut asked for. Im really surprised the cuts are not going for more like in the 1000.00 range. Im pretty sure the cost would be something like 2000.00 for like an real verified OG cut.


These are cuts that are going for $20 out the dispensary door in Cali.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> These are cuts that are going for $20 out the dispensary door in Cali.


I don't believe so. I live in California. Dark Heart cuts is all you are getting, nothing from someones mother plant collection over the years. 
Nothing i say is facts, I've never ordered from strainly.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Reality is that it’s still controlled by supply and demand in the middle of pseudo legality. Therefore it’s ridiculous to call out folks making a buck in that space. Every stoner in history has had an altruistic impression of how things “should” be, but the market has been anything but. Always has been due to who was willing to operate in this space. If people want to and will pay, let them, I mean really your sounding like a shill at this point pep! Ever occurred to you that coming to someone’s space and insulting their decisions and space is offensive @smokadepep
> Btw, there is no excuse for $1000 cuts unless you’re facing prison for it.


Supply is almost limitless to an extent with these though. I mean we are talking about a product that before people were selling them they were tossing them in the garbage due to excess. And my original point was that keeping the prices so high was limiting it to really only people in the commercial game because the everyday home grower or newbies who are skeptical about growing are not going to mom up a clone. Then it went on to justifying the mark ups and in my opinion 1500% is shady. Its business, but its shady in my opinion. People took offense so I defended my point. If people get offended that is their own personal issues. If someone wanted to justify the profit margin again I am all for it.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't believe so. I live in California. Dark Heart cuts is all you are getting, nothing from someones mother plant collection over the years.
> Nothing i say is facts, I've never ordered from strainly.


Go to harborside, go to elemental wellness. Plenty of places carrying Clone bar genetics and PCG


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't believe so. I live in California. Dark Heart cuts is all you are getting, nothing from someones mother plant collection over the years.
> Nothing i say is facts, I've never ordered from strainly.


You have it made out there man.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 29, 2020)

But that’s Cali. We don’t all live in California.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> But that’s Cali. We don’t all live in California.


But should that mean people outside of cali should be taxed so high?? They can be, sure. People love this plant. But at the end of the day it just is a little shady to me


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> You have it made out there man.


Why don't you move here? All one has to do here is Weed and work, its wonderful!!!!!


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Why don't you move here? All one has to do here is Weed and work, its wonderful!!!!!


My brother moved out there. Took him three weeks before he went full hipster and was talking about earthquakes like it was a common everyday thing. He always tries to get me to move out there but we are doing our thing over here. Always jealous of the weather though. Especially compared to my region. The one thing I don't envy are the bugs. They just have become like mutant super aids over there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2020)

This thread was created to review individual experiences with Strainly. THIS is what helps the growing community. Not standing on a soapbox waxing on melodramatically about a hypothetical business plan in a utopian cannabis world. 

If pricing is so important that you're willing to argue with every member posting, then please, for the love of all thats holy, START YOUR OWN THREAD


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> This thread was created to review individual experiences with Strainly. THIS is what helps the growing community. Not standing on a soapbox waxing on melodramatically about a hypothetical business plan in a utopian cannabis world.
> 
> If pricing is so important that you're willing to argue with every member posting, then please, for the love of all thats holy, START YOUR OWN THREAD
> View attachment 4467152


Pricing is just as much a part of consumerism. Again, just because you don't agree or want to team up with your little buddies does not make my point any less relevant. I brought up plenty of other points on this page as well and done my share of reviews. But to say this isn't a subject for a Strainly thread is just you cherry picking.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Pricing is just as much a part of consumerism. Again, just because you don't agree or want to team up with your little buddies does not make my point any less relevant. I brought up plenty of other points on this page as well and done my share of reviews. But to say this isn't a subject for a Strainly thread is just you cherry picking.


JFC, just stop dude. This thread is nothing but you arguing with everyone. Go start a pricing thread. I'm not sure how much clearer the members here can make it. You're ruining the one thread that actually helps consumers seeking reviews for Strainly.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> JFC, just stop dude. This thread is nothing but you arguing with everyone. Go start a pricing thread. I'm not sure how much clearer the members here can make it. You're ruining the one thread that actually helps consumers seeking reviews for Strainly.


again, just because you don't like it doesn't mean not relevant. Try shutting up yourself if you don't want to be part of it


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Long Response



My post wasn't a "justification", it was an observation. Perhaps I wasn't explaining myself well enough, but I meant that with the craft model, the feelings of trust, familiarity, personal touch, etc., are exactly as you say, psychological happenings. There can be truth to them, and I'm not here to argue whether or not there is in this case. How the hell would I know how you guys treat your plants, if you have pests, use harsh sprays, wipe your ass with the fan leaves? I'm not claiming that Hyoto cares for his plants and you don't, or that he massages them while you toss yours around. I'm saying that if his business model is based around the *perception *that he produces a smaller quantity of higher quality clones, and therefore charges good money, than so what? Everyone runs their businesses the way they choose, and you shouldn't be so uptight about someone running theirs differently.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> My post wasn't a "justification", it was an observation. Perhaps I wasn't explaining myself well enough, but I meant that with the craft model, the feelings of trust, familiarity, personal touch, etc., are exactly as you say, psychological happenings. There can be truth to them, and I'm not here to argue whether or not there is in this case. How the hell would I know how you guys treat your plants, if you have pests, use harsh sprays, wipe your ass with the fan leaves? I'm not claiming that Hyoto cares for his plants and you don't, or that he massages them while you toss yours around. I'm saying that if his business model is based around the *perception *that he produces a smaller quantity of higher quality clones, and therefore charges good money, than so what? Everyone runs their businesses the way they choose, and you shouldn't be so uptight about someone running theirs differently.


I completely get where you are coming from about business models. It works in many industries but at the same time it is also a way to take advantage of people who do not have a clue. You can call it uptight but I am just laying out the reality. If you guys want to charge/pay 1500% markups be my guest. I am not telling anyone how they should run their business, just pointing out the prerogative.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> I’ve bought from a dispensary in California and they turned out to be fake


Not the SFV cut?? Everyone is bsing that one. Regardless, some of these 300 dollar genetics were from your same 20 dispensary cut. So fake or not its all the same


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> again, just because you don't like it doesn't mean not relevant. Try shutting up yourself if you don't want to be part of it


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4467208


And here you are again. I am starting to think you like being in it


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 29, 2020)

It's called ignore...i can hear the crickets now


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> But that’s Cali. We don’t all live in California.


Take a road trip, Greyhound is cheap. You can get this cut from PCG at several dispensaries for under $20..


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> JFC, just stop dude. This thread is nothing but you arguing with everyone. Go start a pricing thread. I'm not sure how much clearer the members here can make it. You're ruining the one thread that actually helps consumers seeking reviews for Strainly.


100% agree. Bro its cool that you feel that the prices are too high. Everyone has been very polite in listening to you. Shut the fuck up about the prices.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> 100% agree. Bro its cool that you feel that the prices are too high. Everyone has been very polite in listening to you. Shut the fuck up about the prices.


Everyone has wanted to talk so I talk back. Seems like people like to respond without getting a response. A little hypocritical on the face. I see you are one of those special people with Tangerine up there. Don't want a response but lets see if you keep responding.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Take a road trip, Greyhound is cheap. You can get this cut from PCG at several dispensaries for under $20..
> 
> View attachment 4467246


Some people are hopefully going to get it. I can care less about these commercial cats who if they want to pay 300 for a cut yet they know its cheaper, oooo well. Best to them. Its more for the new comers who don't know this. Who for some reason people tax the hell out of because they live outside of cali. Main reason, because they can.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 29, 2020)

Demonic Genetics is completely legit. 100% germination on his Texas butter x Joe Fix it. Fast service. Would highly recommend.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 29, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> A lot of the dispensaries aren’t selling the real deal, I bought like 8 strains and all were fake, and of the 8 fake cuts 7 of them totally sucked balls.. point is I’m willing to pay 300 from someone with a good reputation.. if I’m not sure of the source then you can’t even pay me to take them..


Please let us know which ones you are referencing. This way there is more credibility to the claim, because what I see from PCG website is that harborside is one of their vendors and they are constantly doing drops on Twitter. I would love to hear your strains that were fake and from where. A lot more detail than just dropping numbers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> A lot of the dispensaries aren’t selling the real deal, I bought like 8 strains and all were fake, and of the 8 fake cuts 7 of them totally sucked balls.. point is I’m willing to pay 300 from someone with a good reputation.. if I’m not sure of the source then you can’t even pay me to take them..


Could not agree more. I want to see them grow, show and glow or I'm not interested.

Do any of these cats sell on Strainly, that you know of?


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 29, 2020)

Still a felony nationwide to mail cuts.. charge whatever you want... just deliver a proper product


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 29, 2020)

I dipped in the trash we’ll see what happens.
I’ve grown plenty of repeatable gear that cost hundreds of dollars a pack that still was whole packs of males and bullshit phenos, so it’s not always that fire comes out of every pack. I think sometimes you just get some bad luck too but I won’t believe for one second that there’s fire in every pack of a reputable breeders seeds. let alone one seed. I have had the misfortune of growing out nothing but trash for three fucking years so i don’t appreciate a lecture about where you get the good stuff I’ve been looking.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 29, 2020)

I swear, if I get lucky and fill my stable again I will never let them all go again.....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 29, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> What if it’s unrooted? Wouldn’t it just be considered a leaf? Lol


Nope, its a Federal Crime to send any kind of weed through the mail. Rooted, or not your using the mail for a felony.

I payed $500 for a Chem91skva cut, and was glad I got it. Would have paid a lot more.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ive NEVER found a Non Potent Plant in Dominion Seed company

Local Skunk
Dominion Skunk
Munson
Granny Skunk
Screaming Eagle

Every plant was so good from each strain it was hard to choose which one to keep as a mother. On a couple of occasions I had to keep at least 2 phenos. Yes, some were better/more potent vs another, but they were also very very close.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 29, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Some people are hopefully going to get it. I can care less about these commercial cats who if they want to pay 300 for a cut yet they know its cheaper, oooo well. Best to them. Its more for the new comers who don't know this. Who for some reason people tax the hell out of because they live outside of cali. Main reason, because they can.


I get where your coming from on the mark up but it’s not the care or overhead your paying for its the access. It cost just as much to care and clone some swag but your not going to charge the same as you would for some elite, it’s all about the access. And I’ll admit I’m greedy, somebody ask me how much I want for something I say as much as I can get but at the same time I’ll help somebody as much as I can too. I’ve bought cheap clones and I’ve bought expensive clones, but if I can spend a little more for the peace of mind of knowing I got the real deal I will. Folks selling clones are doing it for profit not charity and packing up elites and risking fines to ship across the country, they sure ain’t doing it for minimal gaines. Even those vendors charging 20 a cut have a minimum of 5 or more to make it worthwhile. Those nurseries in Cali ain’t shipping across the country and if they was those prices would be totally different than those over the counter prices.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I shall not sell my clones for top dollar !


Sell out ? why because i think your a dink for crying about how much real elite clones cost ? Not a clone from a pack of seeds i popped or just some dude popped but a breeders cut ? Granted i wish i had the ability to pop over 500 seeds of one breeders strain but i don't just like most people here i have limited time to waste on garbage genetics. 

Is this going to stop me from hunting my own packs that is a big big negative i love hunting genetics it's like playing the lottery it's exciting when you hit but sucks when you don't and some of these packs cost anywhere from $60 to $350 on average so to say $250 to $500 is to much for Elite Breeding stock is Asinine! Once others figure out your cutting their throats i will find it hard to believe they will keep supplying you with said genetics but good luck with that let us know how you make out i'm sure you will


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Sell out ? why because i think your a dink for crying about how much real elite clones cost ? Not a clone from a pack of seeds i popped or just some dude popped but a breeders cut ? Granted i wish i had the ability to pop over 500 seeds of one breeders strain but i don't just like most people here i have limited time to waste on garbage genetics.
> 
> Is this going to stop me from hunting my own packs that is a big big negative i love hunting genetics it's like playing the lottery it's exciting when you hit but sucks when you don't and some of these packs cost anywhere from $60 to $350 on average so to say $250 to $500 is to much for Elite Breeding stock is Asinine! Once others figure out your cutting their throats i will find it hard to believe they will keep supplying you with said genetics but good luck with that let us know how you make out i'm sure you will


Yeah, forgive my Kushman Strawberry Cough cut the guy joe from down the block searched out. And then there is that fake sundae driver 19 I paid 18 for. Oooooooo and that Wedding Cake Jbeeezaaaaayy Cut, Kind of like gucci with more than two C's I guess. Garanimals, another one of those bottom strains. The Oakland Purps and Lemon Sherbert Grandiflora breeders cuts I just paid $16 a piece for. And can't forget the fake Super Lemon Haze Franco cut PCG is selling through Harborside for $16. Nope, not elites.... But people will sell you a purple punch for $200 on strainly, Fire!!! So how many times do I have to disprove all your reasoning again???

I am sure Harborside is going to put me on hold because they are upset with me....


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 30, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Clonebros. WiFi, Jew gold, ghost og, Bruce banner, gelato.. couple others I can’t recall, the gelato turned out to be nice, really nice.. all the others I could find better gear in one seed from any decent breeder..


Never shopped from Clone bros. I would try PurpleCityGenetics any day. They have actual breeder cuts from working on Collabs. They have the actual fire cuts that everyone on Strainly would charge 300 for, Like Dosido norcal cut, Legend OG schmoe cut, Kush mints Rabid hippie cut, AJs Sour diesel, and a lot more...... Can follow them on instagram as well. Can't say the same for all these high price cuts these people on strainly yet people seem to have a lot more faith in the likes of them.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 30, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Do you have access to purchase from them? I live on the east coast.. I was only able to get gear from clone”hoes” because I had a friend out there..


I am an east coaster as well but I have family right near san jose in cali where Harborside is. I have them ship me clones from time to time if I see something. Just grabbed a few the other day and will be here saturday the latest. Once I get them I am going to mum them up and then they will be available to distribute.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 30, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I am an east coaster as well but I have family right near san jose in cali where Harborside is. I have them ship me clones from time to time if I see something. Just grabbed a few the other day and will be here saturday the latest. Once I get them I am going to mum them up and then they will be available to distribute.


I'd love to get the PCG cookies aka Cup Cookies. Any chance that's possible? I ran packs of Dank genetics sour cup cookies and the cookie phenos were the best cookie plants I've seen and I've ran a ton of cookie crosses.


----------



## smokadepep (Jan 30, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I'd love to get the PCG cookies aka Cup Cookies. Any chance that's possible? I ran packs of Dank genetics sour cup cookies and the cookie phenos were the best cookie plants I've seen and I've ran a ton of cookie crosses.


I can grab it next time maybe. I don't want to just start putting in random orders back and forth. I never really grabbed their cookies because it is a low yielder. It is a beautiful cut though.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 30, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I can grab it next time maybe. I don't want to just start putting in random orders back and forth. I never really grabbed their cookies because it is a low yielder. It is a beautiful cut though.


thanks man! the high on her phenos just hit me right where I needed it. I stupidly didn't keep the best one and have ran more since and didn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## Rodngun (Jan 30, 2020)

I can now add Michigan Breeders Association as a stand-up seller on strainlyio

Clones came today packaged well he did exactly what he was saying he was going to do.cant say the clones are what they are supposed to be,but he's never given me a reason for me to doubt him at this point and I would recommend him to anybody


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 30, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> if I’m not sure of the source then you can’t even pay me to take them..


With the amount of posts about pm, bugs etc from clones.... I see where you are coming from.
I have a nice little environment and would like to see it stay that way


----------



## boybelue (Jan 30, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I'd love to get the PCG cookies aka Cup Cookies. Any chance that's possible? I ran packs of Dank genetics sour cup cookies and the cookie phenos were the best cookie plants I've seen and I've ran a ton of cookie crosses.


What is the PCG cookies exactly? I always thought they were vending the forum cut.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

boybelue said:


> What is the PCG cookies exactly? I always thought they were vending the forum cut.


Purple City Genetics


----------



## boybelue (Jan 30, 2020)

Yea I know that , I meant what’s the lineage, I’ve had that cut from a vendor off strainly who said it was just the forum cut and it looked identical to the archive forum cut.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 30, 2020)

boybelue said:


> What is the PCG cookies exactly? I always thought they were vending the forum cut.


I have no idea which cut of cookies it is, I've never had the forum cut either. Do you have any pictures of your cut towards end of bloom?


----------



## boybelue (Jan 30, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I have no idea which cut of cookies it is, I've never had the forum cut either. Do you have any pictures of your cut towards end of bloom?


Nope sorry, I grew both of them outside this past summer and at the time I was thinking the pcg cut was the thinmint, even after harvest I had them labeled different and I remember talking to my buddies and telling them I could hardly tell them apart. I ended up losing the pcg and when I went to get it back I ask dude “that is the thin mint right” and then he let me know and it all made sense.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyone deal with EnjoiGarden? Has some interesting strains


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 31, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Yeah, forgive my Kushman Strawberry Cough cut the guy joe from down the block searched out. And then there is that fake sundae driver 19 I paid 18 for. Oooooooo and that Wedding Cake Jbeeezaaaaayy Cut, Kind of like gucci with more than two C's I guess. Garanimals, another one of those bottom strains. The Oakland Purps and Lemon Sherbert Grandiflora breeders cuts I just paid $16 a piece for. And can't forget the fake Super Lemon Haze Franco cut PCG is selling through Harborside for $16. Nope, not elites.... But people will sell you a purple punch for $200 on strainly, Fire!!! So how many times do I have to disprove all your reasoning again???
> 
> I am sure Harborside is going to put me on hold because they are upset with me....


Oh if they are real then those are elite cuts if they are real but the thing is they are also old made the rounds so to say every one has had those cuts for years your not buying the Newest elite cuts for that kinda of money i can guarantee that much and if so please do share your infinte wisdom with us nobody's where it is i can by them for $18 because it's not Harborside i can tell you that much Black Sheep Farms is around $50 a cut with a Membership and most of if not all their cuts are their In house version of said cuts.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jan 31, 2020)

Here's the MAC1 purchased from One Love Elite Clones. Starting Week 8 of flower. Very slow in veg but seems to be worth it based on the amount of trichs this thing puts out.


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> Here's the MAC1 purchased from One Love Elite Clones. Starting Week 8 of flower. Very slow in veg but seems to be worth it based on the amount of trichs this thing puts out.
> 
> View attachment 4468791


Looking good.
Was shipping good?


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jan 31, 2020)

genuity said:


> Looking good.
> Was shipping good?


It was perfect. Used a clone shipper that was partially vacuum sealed to conceal any smell.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 31, 2020)

I got my Chem91skva cut from One Love Elite Clones, and came the same way, and the cut was beautiful, and very healthy.

Cut Im looking for Ill probably never find, and when/if I do, they will probably want both nuts, a kidney, and maybe my right arm. Though, it may be worth it.

I want the Skelly Hashplant/Puck cut so bad, I cant stand it. Id pay $2000 for it.

Id also love to have the Original NL5 cut.

I thought $500 was cheap for the Chem91skva cut.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jan 31, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got my Chem91skva cut from One Love Elite Clones, and came the same way, and the cut was beautiful, and very healthy.
> 
> Cut Im looking for Ill probably never find, and when/if I do, they will probably want both nuts, a kidney, and maybe my right arm. Though, it may be worth it.
> 
> ...


I just missed getting that chem91 cut from him. Still kicking myself for that. I hope he comes back in the spring so I can pick it up.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 31, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got my Chem91skva cut from One Love Elite Clones, and came the same way, and the cut was beautiful, and very healthy.
> 
> Cut Im looking for Ill probably never find, and when/if I do, they will probably want both nuts, a kidney, and maybe my right arm. Though, it may be worth it.
> 
> ...


There's a guy on there selling a 89 NL cut. Not sure if it's #5 tho...

OP


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Who is the person/company selling the cut???


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 31, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Who is the person/company selling the cut???


Gilmores_Organics

OP


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 31, 2020)

It is the #5. Only $25 each.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 31, 2020)

Yea, his descriptions seems nice...

OP


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up!!!!!


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh if they are real then those are elite cuts if they are real but the thing is they are also old made the rounds so to say every one has had those cuts for years your not buying the Newest elite cuts for that kinda of money i can guarantee that much and if so please do share your infinte wisdom with us nobody's where it is i can by them for $18 because it's not Harborside i can tell you that much Black Sheep Farms is around $50 a cut with a Membership and most of if not all their cuts are their In house version of said cuts.


For the most part, all are from Mamafunk so very reliable source in the heart of the industry. The Cough cut itself is verified by Kushman on their IG page. Now as far as "newest" elite cuts. That seems to be a new criteria here. But to give an example, PCG is dropping their new Super Lemon Smac breeder cut from their collab with Capulator, which is definitely looking elite. They have a lot of breeders cuts of new strains from doing collabs that drop at Harborside and other dispensaries. They also have their seasonal cuts which are newer strains like the GMO Skunkmasterflex cut or the Plushers cut of Gushers. Some genetics are from their own seed pops and I wouldn't call them any less qualified than BSF, if anything I would say they are more qualified. May not be able to get all the cuts from them but can definitely keep a stacked library of elites.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 2, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> For the most part, all are from Mamafunk so very reliable source in the heart of the industry. The Cough cut itself is verified by Kushman on their IG page. Now as far as "newest" elite cuts. That seems to be a new criteria here. But to give an example, PCG is dropping their new Super Lemon Smac breeder cut from their collab with Capulator, which is definitely looking elite. They have a lot of breeders cuts of new strains from doing collabs that drop at Harborside and other dispensaries. They also have their seasonal cuts which are newer strains like the GMO Skunkmasterflex cut or the Plushers cut of Gushers. Some genetics are from their own seed pops and I wouldn't call them any less qualified than BSF, if anything I would say they are more qualified. May not be able to get all the cuts from them but can definitely keep a stacked library of elites.


Oh Harborside is in bed with PCG ? i was unaware of that i was just looking at the SL Smac and the Waiting Game #16 seems like they both could be Terp Monsters.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 2, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh Harborside is in bed with PCG ? i was unaware of that i was just looking at the SL Smac and the Waiting Game #16 seems like they both could be Terp Monsters.


Yeah, they are a distributor for them. Check out the Capstone, supposed to be super terpy. Also they have their Brrrberry strain dropping which looks frosty as hell. You can follow along their instagram to check out their strains, and follow along their Twitter to see when their drops are.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 3, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> And for those who dont live in CA???


Make friends with us that do.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 3, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Make friends with us that do.


You in Cali? and will you be my friend? Lol! Hehehe!


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 3, 2020)

Just found PM on one of the cuts from michigan breeders association


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 3, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Just found PM on one of the cuts from michigan breeders associationView attachment 4471299


Get it the fuck outta there!!! Hopefully you quarantine when you first get clones. That is just garbage though. Who was that from again?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2020)

I hate to see anyone battling pests or pathogens in their rooms but I'm gonna take a guess that this is from Michigan Breeders Ass that got a big thumbs up 2 pages back? 

*sigh*


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 4, 2020)

Are they on strainly?? I didn't see them up there


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dose anyone know if mamafunkclones ships clones? I think I read some where that she doesn't.


----------



## jtgreen (Feb 4, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Dose anyone know if mamafunkclones ships clones? I think I read some where that she doesn't.


I just ask them they don’t anymore


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 4, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I just ask them they don’t anymore


Dam that suck she has some good cuts n at good prices.


----------



## jtgreen (Feb 4, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Dam that suck she has some good cuts n at good prices.


I was disappointed also I would like to get sd#19 from them


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 4, 2020)

Well of course my post of the strains I had of hers was deleted. I am sure one of these lovely people looking out for my well being are so quick to snitch to Rollitup hating because they think I am marketing


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 4, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I was disappointed also I would like to get sd#19 from them


The fact that she went legit is so awesome. She did her due diligence giving back to the community. She wasn't greedy as some people in this game are and due to it she grew her company and now is a legit business. Nothing but the best to her.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Are they on strainly?? I didn't see them up there


yep


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Dose anyone know if mamafunkclones ships clones? I think I read some where that she doesn't.


She built her brand and moved on to greener pastures. Its just the way the industry evolves. Some do it legit like MF, by being genuine and working hard. Others do it by being shady and riding the coattails of others.
I miss her too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I was disappointed also I would like to get sd#19 from them


The clone game will be back in full swing as soon as the temps come up.
You'll find her


----------



## boybelue (Feb 4, 2020)

I wanted to grab that Skywalker OG they had listed, did anybody pick up that one?


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 4, 2020)

She was my inspiration for getting in to the clone game. She provided solid genetics for low prices to just regular growers wanting to grow, she did live lectures and lessons and a lot of outreach in the Cal community as well as through emails to all of us. She set the bar for the industry and I was hoping someone would step up like she did.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 4, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I wanted to grab that Skywalker OG they had listed, did anybody pick up that one?


Grabbed it but it never made it. Was replaced with a garanimals. The skywalker wasn't really around much


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 4, 2020)

boybelue said:


> You in Cali? and will you be my friend? Lol! Hehehe!


I am and I like trades. firemailers.com can join the friend party too.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 5, 2020)

Anyone on here grown out Darkheart clones before other than the fake svf og?? Thinking of grabbing the bling, Lemongrass, Venom OG and their romulan


----------



## 1shaggyDude (Feb 5, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone on here grown out Darkheart clones before other than the fake svf og?? Thinking of grabbing the bling, Lemongrass, Venom OG and their romulan


I just pulled one of their Fire OG clones last Saturday. It's still drying, so i can't comment on taste or how strong it is. The clone came healthy and well rooted and was a pretty easy grow. Here's a pic from around week 8, it was chopped at 11 weeks


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 5, 2020)

1shaggyDude said:


> I just pulled one of their Fire OG clones last Saturday. It's still drying, so i can't comment on taste or how strong it is. The clone came healthy and well rooted and was a pretty easy grow. Here's a pic from around week 8, it was chopped at 11 weeksView attachment 4472446


That looks tasty!! What is the nose on it?


----------



## 1shaggyDude (Feb 5, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> That looks tasty!! What is the nose on it?


I'm not the best at describing smells. I'd call it a mix of lemon cleaner with a little orange in there and a little cream smell. Stunk the place up the last few weeks fer sure.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 5, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone on here grown out Darkheart clones before other than the fake svf og?? Thinking of grabbing the bling, Lemongrass, Venom OG and their romulan


I just got trimming up some Vemom OG. The nose is very strong almost intoxicating, yield is very very good, turns purple even without high temps, taste is nothing like an OG. It tastes kinda blue dream/cookieish kinda hard to explain. All around it's a good plant. Stays squat and produces. She's a keeper Hope this helps 

OP


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 5, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I just got trimming up some Vemom OG. The nose is very strong almost intoxicating, yield is very very good, turns purple even with high temps, taste is nothing like an OG. It tastes kinda blue dream/cookieish kinda hard to explain. All around it's a good plant. Stays squat and produces. She's a keeper Hope this helps
> 
> OP


I saw the pics on their instagram and was liking the look to it. I ended up grabbing the bling, Venom OG, Lemongrass and Romulan. Looking forward to adding these to the cultivars. Also want to check out their Magic melon and their Vanilla Frosting. Those will be on the next order I think. I need to get bigger plug holders for my clone shippers. The ones I have are the clone cruisers which only hold 1.5 in rw cubes. I was limited to the heartlet stock. I wasn't able to grab the PCG clones yet because of it. Mailing out some of the firemailers with the 2 inch cube holders so I can grab the PCG cuts soon. Just waiting to see the next drop on those.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 6, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I saw the pics on their instagram and was liking the look to it. I ended up grabbing the bling, Venom OG, Lemongrass and Romulan. Looking forward to adding these to the cultivars. Also want to check out their Magic melon and their Vanilla Frosting. Those will be on the next order I think. I need to get bigger plug holders for my clone shippers. The ones I have are the clone cruisers which only hold 1.5 in rw cubes. I was limited to the heartlet stock. I wasn't able to grab the PCG clones yet because of it. Mailing out some of the firemailers with the 2 inch cube holders so I can grab the PCG cuts soon. Just waiting to see the next drop on those.


Yea, you're gonna like the venom. I've been wanting to grab the romulan. Heard it's some serious smoke with a good pine taste

OP


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 6, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Yea, you're gonna like the venom. I've been wanting to grab the romulan. Heard it's some serious smoke with a good pine taste
> 
> OP


Been reading a lot about the classic flavor and deep indica high of the romulan. Excited to be adding this to the cultivars. The older cats around here are going to really love the smoke.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 6, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Been reading a lot about the classic flavor and deep indica high of the romulan. Excited to be adding this to the cultivars. The older cats around here are going to really love the smoke.


I've been getting cuts from harborside for over 10 years. Gotta be careful about dhn cuts due to some of them "dudding"..Had a sour diesel that dudded real bad in veg, and a grape ape that dudded on me..Theres a big thread on ic mag about dhn. Yeah, I'm looking forward to the pine taste of the romulan..Havent had that in a long time...

OP


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 6, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I've been getting cuts from harborside for over 10 years. Gotta be careful about dhn cuts due to some of them "dudding"..Had a sour diesel that dudded real bad in veg, and a grape ape that dudded on me..Theres a big thread on ic mag about dhn. Yeah, I'm looking forward to the pine taste of the romulan..Havent had that in a long time...
> 
> OP


I know they had that issue in the past but it seems like they cleaned up their genetics line up and resolved it. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

That Fire OG looks great!

I'm thinking about picking Oreoz and/or Hardcore OG. 
I've got a few projects in mind 

If I do, I'll update this thread after everything's all said and done.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 7, 2020)

New cuts in from Dark Heart. Romulan, The Bling, Lemon Grass and Venom OG


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 7, 2020)

The Original Romulan genetics, from the original breeder are also available again, and would probably be great to breed with your selected clone.







Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 7, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Original Romulan genetics, from the original breeder are also available again, and would probably be great to breed with your selected clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is actually his cut. He donated it to DHN


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Killer!!!. So it would be extra nice to use a few males from his seed line for seeds!!!!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Feb 8, 2020)

Tomisten 501... he has some good varieties and even more reviews. What yall know??


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 8, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Tomisten 501... he has some good varieties and even more reviews. What yall know??


He is a really good dude.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 8, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Original Romulan genetics, from the original breeder are also available again, and would probably be great to breed with your selected clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the 1995 Romulan I have from the BCGA isn't the original?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 9, 2020)

They may have some of the Original genetics, I really cant say, but the person advertising the Romulan, IS the Original Breeder.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Feb 9, 2020)

Picked up OGKB2.1 and Tropicana Cherry from Mainley. Clones are in great condition. Great guy and everything was packaged nicely.


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 11, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> Aside from the subject, and like you us guys says, i have no dogs in this race (i love so much this expression ^^), but HTOYO is a cool guy with a lot of good vibes


 HTOYO is a good guy and great to deal with.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 11, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Original Romulan genetics, from the original breeder are also available again, and would probably be great to breed with your selected clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently a buddy spent a grip on some of these and was told no couchlock and no pepper to these Romulan


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 11, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Apparently a buddy spent a grip on some of these and was told no couchlock and no pepper to these Romulan


Did he grab the clone or some seeds??


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 11, 2020)

Fake Romulan... Jake the Snake just popped up out of nowhere.... Bunk


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Fake Romulan... Jake the Snake just popped up out of nowhere.... Bunk


Been on Instagram for almost 2 years. Had his Romulan featured in one of Ed Rosenthal's posts. Seems to have a legit back story. Is getting a lot of credit from the industry as well.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 11, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Been on Instagram for almost 2 years. Had his Romulan featured in one of Ed Rosenthal's posts. Seems to have a legit back story. Is getting a lot of credit from the industry as well.


I had Romulan in 2004 from Reeferman, all were grapey but they were from seed. I thought Romulan Joe from Vancouver was original guy with clone. Is this the same guy selling the clone everyone here is talking about?


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 11, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I had Romulan in 2004 from Reeferman, all were grapey but they were from seed. I thought Romulan Joe from Vancouver was original guy with clone. Is this the same guy selling the clone everyone here is talking about?


This isn't the same cut but the same genetics. The grape romulan from what I have read was from next generation seeds who hit it with something else. This is original seed stock and genetics. The Joe's cut is supposedly lost to time.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 11, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> This isn't the same cut but the same genetics. The grape romulan from what I have read was from next generation seeds who hit it with something else. This is original seed stock and genetics. The Joe's cut is supposedly lost to time.


I don't think next gen was around back then but I could be wrong. i would say that anything that's not the Romulan Joe cut is fake or at least not the real clone only.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 11, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I don't think next gen was around back then but I could be wrong. i would say that anything that's not the Romulan Joe cut is fake or at least not the real clone only.


It's from the same genetics. Not going to be the same cut. But will be very similar. It isn't crossed with anything new. The grape variation was not Joes cut. His cut is lost to time. The genetics are the same though. Nothing new crossed in and this dude has had them for a minute. They have been passed down through generation. No one has come out and contradicted his story whatsoever. It isn't Joe's cut but it is very similar and probably the most similar you are going to get. So the name given to it was Romulan.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is an excerpt from his thread. Has a pretty solid backstory. Not a big fan of the "our founder" thing going on here. Sounds kind of cultish.


> _*"*Our founder grew up in California in the late 70's and early 80's. His father was US Navy Veteran, and also a well connected drug dealer during the 1960-70's. He was, more importantly, also a grower of cannabis. And starting in the late 1960's, his father began a business relationship with a certain motorcycle club. Which soon flourished into him being a main supplier of cannabis, cocaine, and LSD to some of the larger chapters of this club in California. This was the beginning of a loose collection of growers and cannabis breeders, who were all also military veterans and connected to motorcycle clubs from California to British Columbia. They met during camping trips up and down the PNW, and traded seeds, stories, and did their business with their families in tow all while camping out in the woods.
> 
> This was eventually how Romulan came to be, but it was first known by a very different name: Port Alberni Pinebud. In California, it was called Pine Mtn. bud among a few other names. But it was all coming from the same source, that group of veterans who grew and met during camping trips together. They started meeting up, and eventually working together on the cannabis they were breeding. It started well before Jake's father got involved, with veterans returning home from the Korean war. They brought back seeds from an amazing strain they had sampled, called Thai. The Korean Thai seeds were grown back home in the BC area, and Norcal area but these veterans found it very difficult to grow in those regions. Eventually when Jake's father and other veterans got involved, they introduced a Mexican sativa into the mix. And later a Colombian landrace was added, most likely Colombian Red, in the late 1970's. Eventually an Afghani Indica was bred in, but they did not like the results entirely, so they back crossed it with the Colombian Red again before they found what they were looking for. This original set of F1 seed stock are what brought P. Alberni Pinebud, P.A. Purple, and other notable strains to come from that region at that time. It was also at around this time, that Federal Agencies began to crack down on this groups members and their activities. This forced them to no longer meet together, and pushed the resulting strains and growers into more remote areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 11, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Here is an excerpt from his thread. Has a pretty solid backstory. Not a big fan of the "our founder" thing going on here. Sounds kind of cultish.


Nature farmer had a Romulan outcross to Skunk called Telescope Skunk that I have some beans of. However, his Romulan is labeled "Mendo Joe" cut which would contradict the Socal part of that story.

I've smoked some killer Romulan I think I got at Peace In Medicine, my old favorite dispensary in Sonoma. Always thought it was real because it had a very spicey old school flavor and nice sativa high, similar to the original Jack Herer I had in Amsterdam is the closest thing I had to it high & taste wise.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Nature farmer had a Romulan outcross to Skunk called Telescope Skunk that I have some beans of. However, his Romulan is labeled "Mendo Joe" cut which would contradict the Socal part of that story.
> 
> I've smoked some killer Romulan I think I got at Peace In Medicine, my old favorite dispensary in Sonoma. Always thought it was real because it had a very spicey old school flavor and nice sativa high, similar to the original Jack Herer I had in Amsterdam is the closest thing I had to it high & taste wise.


I don't see it on his site anymore. None of his current crosses listed up there contain it.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 11, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I don't see it on his site anymore. None of his current crosses listed up there contain it.


Yeah, it won't even pop up using the old URL so he just deleted the page. Post #238 on the (NatureFarmer thread here) SC Jedi listed it and others at the time.

I'll run it soon and report on it. If you really want more info on it, you could email NatureFarmer and ask him or on IG maybe.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 11, 2020)

Holy shit!

I tried to post an ad for seeds of a few strains I have been working on for a while. My post was rejected claiming that I have to buy or trade three times before I can sell something.

Newsflash! Some of us have way more than we need. 1st world problems. I'm not wasting stuff just to get rid of other stuff. 

Best wishes, Strainly.

SCJ


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 12, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> They may have some of the Original genetics, I really cant say, but the person advertising the Romulan, IS the Original Breeder.


That's not exactly correct. He says he's the son of a guy who was in a circle with some of the original breeders. Here's what he says on icmag:


> So this is fortuitous that I found this! I can help clear a lot of this up, but you are one of the 1st people Ive heard of that was pretty close to the real story.
> 
> First and foremost, most people seem to confuse Federation Seeds or NGS version of Romulan for being Romulan. Not to mention how many people seemed to be misled in the past, getting sold or given cuts that were not Romulan to begin with. Federation Seeds, and later Next Generation Seeds, did not ever have a pure Romulan other than in a cut that was sold to them from Romulan Joe. They crossed that cut with a male White Russian, or similar "white" strain.. and then backed it to the cut numerous, numerous times. They are responsible for the fruity, grape flavored, Romulan.. and its not pure, but it is actually a cross. This is also the true genetics of the '79 Romulan, or Romulan 79.. which is actually Federations name for the cross, Romulan 7 of 9, since it was crossed with #7 of 9 males that had to choose from.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep youre 100% correct. I should have stated these are the original genetics that the popular clone came from way back when, and are from the son of the original breeder who passed a while back.
IMHO easily worth $150 a pack.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2020)

Don’t buy anything from “coupled cuttings”. The “tk” pos cut he sent died in a week, hit me up offering to replace the cut, IF I changed my review that talked about the shit quality cut he sent. I told him I would update it after I flowered put the replacement and verified it was legit tk..... needless to say, I haven’t heard from him.


----------



## SourDeezz (Feb 12, 2020)

Is there a list of people you guys have purchased from on Strainly and would recommend? Does mad scientist only sell from his website now?


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 13, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> whats his website?


https://madscientistgenetics.com/main.sc


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 13, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> whats his website?


Gotta email em for the current list...

OP


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 13, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Just found PM on one of the cuts from michigan breeders associationView attachment 4471299


So I told this guy that his clones were infected with PM....guess what his response was?!
I mean how damn stupid do you think I am?
He says there is no damn way he sent clones with PM....what a piece of work


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 13, 2020)

Then he had the nerve to say that I was trying to scam him. Lol. I swear to God this s*** people pull instead of just taking responsibility. That is what's wrong with this country which continent no one is willing to take responsibility for anything anymore. There's always someone else to blame


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 13, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> You can have PM and not know it and never see it so he probably doesn’t know that he has it, his ipm and environment probably keeps it at bay, this is if he’s telling the truth that is..


This is true. Good to do a test culture every now and then. I did one the other day. Took leaves from different plants and put them in a ziplock bag with a wet paper towel and left it in a drawer. Checked it a few days later and other that just a little yellowing of the leaves dying off, zero pm. Going to do another check soon.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Feb 14, 2020)

Just a heads up, anyone thinking about dealing with Danksleetak, he seems to be a hot head tough guy. Asked him one question about the flowering time of the divine gelato and then mentioned to keep an eye out for a strain that I have been looking for. His response said something about being old school and he doesn’t pretend to be a nice guy. Whatever the fuck that means


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 14, 2020)

Sounds like a meth head


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2020)

I still dont get all the love for mac1 cut. It grows slow and isn't really all that impressive to look at, and I heard flavor is meh.

But damn if people dont clammer to it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still dont get all the love for mac1 cut. It grows slow and isn't really all that impressive to look at, and I heard flavor is meh.
> 
> But damn if people dont clammer to it.


It’s on my list to try out. Bag appeal means nothing to me though, so it better have something behind it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It’s on my list to try out. Bag appeal means nothing to me though, so it better have something behind it.


A lot of folks seem to love it. 

It just doesn't peak my curiosity is all I guess. I actually was gonna buy a mac1 prerolled doobie the other day just to try it but doob was laced with rosin or something so I passed. 

Hope it does the trick for you when you run it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A lot of folks seem to love it.
> 
> It just doesn't peak my curiosity is all I guess. I actually was gonna buy a mac1 prerolled doobie the other day just to try it but doob was laced with rosin or something so I passed.
> 
> Hope it does the trick for you when you run it.




__
http://instagr.am/p/B8h__8OArUM/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8h__8OArUM/


I guess itd be better to put cap's cut of mac.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I guess itd be better to put cap's cut of mac.


Cap's cut is Mac1. Lotta rip off artists out there tho.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Cap's cut is Mac1. Lotta rip off artists out there tho.


Oh I got you. I was thinking that was an old strain by apothecary but they're just biting the name. You definitely gotta watch it out there.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 14, 2020)

I tried it up in Seattle, it’s pretty strong and the taste is unique. Kinda like Spicy apple pie, served with some Oaxacan highland incense herbs. really lights up the room.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still dont get all the love for mac1 cut. It grows slow and isn't really all that impressive to look at, and I heard flavor is meh.
> 
> But damn if people dont clammer to it.


It’s really not to bad, produces some nice flowers and that fuzzy coating of trichs is pretty crazy. It is hard to live up to the hype it’s generated and I didn’t feel like it measured up at first, but when you get over those expectations it’s pretty dang good. I absolutely hate the way it grows, can’t scrog it, might be ok in SOG. If it would stretch out and produce some lumber it would be a much better grower.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 15, 2020)

Mac is weak sauce... All the new Colorful Hype of the month have all been let downs.... Cookies...Gelatos...Cakes...Mintz...Breath ...etc all suck ass

OG Kush, Sour D, Bubba, Master , Purple Kush... all the real cuts... of these Genetics... Old as they are....still blow these watered down Instagram strains out of the water... but then again finding these old cuts can be a Mission in itself


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 15, 2020)

Crack kills sucka! Mac hits, if if you say no you don’t know!


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 16, 2020)

Here's divisions gelato at 4 weeks
Shes a big feeder,didnt anticipate 
that!lol
Putting on some serious frost and truly smells divine

ATTACH=full]4480822[/ATTACH]


----------



## taint (Feb 16, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Here's divisions gelato at 4 weeks
> Shes a big feeder,didnt anticipate
> that!lol
> Putting on some serious frost and truly smells divine
> ...


Damn...........you are floundering that plant,
are you a bad gardener who wrecks the plant them thinks you got a bad cut?
Then off you go bad mouthing the source for your failure.......kind of like your pm "issue".
I see that a lot with seeds also so this makes me wonder.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 16, 2020)

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 16, 2020)

LOL, it's my first time going her So I went light on the feeding and apparently she's a big feeder end of story.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 16, 2020)

When did I say i got a bad cut of Devine gelato. I never said that I got it from mainly I know it's legit.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Damn...........you are floundering that plant,
> are you a bad gardener who wrecks the plant them thinks you got a bad cut?
> Then off you go bad mouthing the source for your failure.......kind of like your pm "issue".
> I see that a lot with seeds also so this makes me wonder.


U really should read carefully before responding


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Feb 16, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Here's divisions gelato at 4 weeks
> Shes a big feeder,didnt anticipate
> that!lol
> Putting on some serious frost and truly smells divine
> ...


Sorry to see this. I ran her with the full
Biotabs line up and she was lush and flopping over at week 7.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 16, 2020)

To be honest, I'm running her at the back of my house. And the Temps at night are not where I want them to be there a little lower. But right now I can't afford to be running a little thousand watt heater cuz my bills are pretty high right now. So I got to deal with it my vag. Tandy's rate in the front part of my house where it gets good heat and everything like that. So it's perfect.

When this runs done, I'll do another run but I'll move the 10 to the front of my house and do it there. I'll get much better results. And also I'm using megacrop for the first time and I'm the only using two grams per gallon which is half of the recommended doses in which I usually do when I'm using a line for the first time.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 18, 2020)

@jimihendrix1. Did you ever buy or receive the nl#5 clone?


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 18, 2020)

I found this on strainly's forum : 


*Rodngun*


*Beware of burrsmonica!!*





Shes probaly cat fishing every one acts like shes a old lady ! Makes deals for your cuts has u send them first then tells u something wrong with your cut! Then never sends her promised cuts! Two weeks later she says i have pm and refuses to send me jer promised cut! O also sent two extra strains !! Im deserve for giving everyone the benefit of doubt!! Never again!!



*Scam Alert!!! burrsmonica*





This lady is a cheat and scammer!! I made arrangements to swap clones with her, She said she had been ripped off before so wanted me to send my trade first. I sent her clones also a couple extra cuts! She then goes i to big charade about pm , So i tell her to send me a pic , She semds me a close up of a leaf that wasnt even the strain i sent her. Im pretty sure she conned a lot other people out of their cuts!!


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 18, 2020)

The story gets deeper. 

Who was the strainly dealer again?


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice try Michigan now go peddle your p.m. Infested clone somewhere else. I have the pics of the Clones to prove it. I have pics of your clones of yours that I threw in the snow

I'm glad I saved the pics too
.




QUOTE="oswizzle, post: 15324585, member: 10515"]
I found this on strainly's forum : 


*Rodngun*


*Beware of burrsmonica!!*





Shes probaly cat fishing every one acts like shes a old lady ! Makes deals for your cuts has u send them first then tells u something wrong with your cut! Then never sends her promised cuts! Two weeks later she says i have pm and refuses to send me jer promised cut! O also sent two extra strains !! Im deserve for giving everyone the benefit of doubt!! 



*Scam Alert!!! burrsmonica*





This lady is a cheat and scammer!! I made arrangements to swap clones with her, She said she had been ripped off before so wanted me to send my trade first. I sent her clones also a couple extra cuts! She then goes i to big charade about pm , So i tell her to send me a pic , She semds me a close up of a leaf that wasnt even the strain i sent her. Im pretty sure she conned a lot other people out of their cuts!!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 19, 2020)

Two weeks later, huh? That's rich. I have all the PM's from you in me. I can actually I'm going to show them all here because you're f****** lying. It was three days later not two weeks.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 19, 2020)

You know the bad thing is is that you know, you f***** up and instead a f****** taking responsibility. You act like a f****** cunt


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 19, 2020)

You are such a f****** liar. I have pics of the whole plant. You sent me you idiot with the p.m. On them. I'm going to post them to. God your going to look like a fool.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 19, 2020)

Starts at bottom


and there's a big thread on rollitup that rates the sellers here. I have a good rating you. I just gave you the most terrible rating ever because first you lied to me and 2nd you sent me p.m. Infested clones. Goodbye.

Michigan Breeders Association 7 days ago

U sound like your scamming me!! U cant trust no one these days! I know for a fact that those cuts didnt have pm lady!! Karmas on u! If u dont want to keep your end of the bargain !!

burrsmonica 8 days ago

They all have PM!!!

You are so full of s***. And there is no possible way. You could not know that you have p.m. You knowingly sent me cuts that had p.m. On them and that's f****** terrible. You should be ashamed of yourself.

burrsmonica 11 days ago

Sent

Michigan Breeders Association 12 days ago

[email protected]

burrsmonica 14 days ago

I need an email

Michigan Breeders Association 15 days ago

U sure i have my mother here and some clones and i just checked them and they look fine. Could u send a pic?

burrsmonica 15 days ago

The sundae driver has it for sure!

You cant send people infected cuts!!

burrsmonica 15 days ago

At least one anyways

burrsmonica 15 days ago

Your plants have PM 100%

Michigan Breeders Association 17 days ago

U might of wiped of some leaf shine! I spray my clones with leaf shine and they never wilt on me amd i dont have to use humidity. Dome.

burrsmonica 17 days ago

Yes after a few major battles with powdery mildew I totally am about prevention now you put yourself in a position never to get it and you won't get it you leave things open like stagnant air and such and you are going to get it it's just that simple every 3 weeks I take everything out of my bedroom and I bleach all the walls in the floor as a prevention measure

burrsmonica 17 days ago

Thrips would be a close second

burrsmonica 17 days ago

I have had p.m. more than a few times and head of every possible thing you can get it was the hardest to get rid of for me

burrsmonica 17 days ago

I'm not saying that I have it from your plants I'm just saying I wiped at the something off it could have been residue I don't know what I quarantine them just in case sorry I didn't mean to offend you at all but I've got a lot invested in my grow room and I don't want to lose everything and I think you understand that

Michigan Breeders Association 17 days ago

No , but dureing summer i had a l two plants that had a little at bottom but i threw them out and bleached my room !! But not on any of those those, Strains i actually got those 4 strains after i had cleaned room! If your worried quarantine the plants for two weeks and spray them with neem oil. I know what your thinking that powdery mildew is systemic and u cant get rid of it after plants gets it! Thats a rumer someone started thats nas no science behind it . and someone just came up with a theory with no proof, and spreads it around then everyone believes the old wifes tail! I actually did research on it because me and my buddy disagreed on it , So i researched to find truth wirh evidence ! To be systemic the virus or mold cell would have to be able to reproduce in the plant! And powdery mildew doesnt reproduce inside of plants it goes inside but throws of spores to reproduce, i read several articles and talked to people with degrees in botanist! Ill look for a couple articles i read tonight and send them to u on the subject!! Ive been growing for 12 years now and u cant believe everything people tell u in the Marijuana world! I alqa4ys triple check every thing i hear. Just like they say if u take a clone from a clone every time u do that it suppose to weeken the genetics or morph the plant! So u should always take cuts from original mother grown by seed, thats also not true!! I have people come in to my store for rec weed and i ask them why they dont get their medical mmmp card to they can get flower cheaper on tax , and someone spread around that the state of mi will take your ccw away or not let u own a firearm! But thats another false rumer. Because your medical records are private and u have to sifn permission for anyone to look at them also i asked google and i have local customers that. Have cards and carry a ccw here!! But your safe with those cuts , but it is a good idea to quarantine all your outside clones that u bring into garden regardless, i do to every thing i get! I learned the hard way when i first started growing ans got broad mites about 7 yrs ago and had to toss all my genetics.

burrsmonica 18 days ago

I need to ask you a question and I need you to be honest with me do you have powdery mildew in your grow room??

Michigan Breeders Association 19 days ago

K , Thanks i appreciate it!!

burrsmonica 20 days ago

I am also going to give you a good review on the form rollitup on a thread called strainlyio brawl the sellers are rated so that'll give you some business to

burrsmonica 20 days ago

I received the cuts today they're in pretty good shape just put them in soil thanks a lot my friend appreciate it I'll message you as soon as I ship yours out it might be Monday but it might be next Monday just for the fact that I would like a little Bitterroot mess before I send but it might be good enough to send Monday I'm not a hundred percent sure but I will let you know when I do thanks again


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll post the pics up tomorrow.


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow.... read whole thread in 3 days...
We got debo (heisenclown) saying i dont know who heisenbeans is and 30 pages later he admits it. The guys talking shit to the other guy from FL then asks him to smoke a joint with him lol gets rejected.
Mr arguments... the guys who thinks hes better than everyone the feed the homeless guy the person that clames to be 68 years old that calls other guys Hun (100% cringe)... the guy trying to get rich of cuttings. The guy who thinks hes the best grower and has the best cuttings... the guy who sucks at everything and wants to blame everything bad that happens to him on everyone who stumbles in his path
The guy who thinks is going to build a buisness with the name (shit)[first thing comes to my mind is his products are what his company is called (shit) lol
And things went off topic like 5 times...
At a point i read over 3 pages back to back of arguments and arguments i felt misserable at times no kidding
I actually even pm'd people to make a relationship but after reading their shady posts and arguments just blocked them... my head hurt like 3 times. Its cray cray! Lol
Never the less a lot of good info very good info tbh. Now..... back to topic.
.
Been talking to [Cultured Cannabis Seeds] on strainly.io,
Claims to have the Archive breeders cut of Purple Punch.. i know @Binometrik left s good review on there (wating for him to vouch for this guy) trying to see if this guy is legit because will be spending over 1000$ on cuttings shipped over seas.. been on the forums for almost 12 years now ... allways quiet just reading information, im fairly new to the clone game trying to grow higher quality herb at a commercial level and figured if i want to learn more have to become more involved in the community.
Please stay on topic no one cares about ur life normally a memeber is on here to see if their money is safe with so and so on strainly.io and how legit his genetics are nothing more...
*SIGHTS* STOP FUCKIN ARGUING! THIS THREAD IS FOR STRAINLY.IO NOT YOUR I DID THIS I AM THIS BULLSHIT STORIES AND FUCK WHAT YA HEAR YA HEARD!
FACTS ARE FACTS BULLSHIT WALKS
STOP FUCKIN ARGUING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Starts at bottom
> 
> 
> and there's a big thread on rollitup that rates the sellers here. I have a good rating you. I just gave you the most terrible rating ever because first you lied to me and 2nd you sent me p.m. Infested clones. Goodbye.
> ...


Dang what a POS it must be some broke ass punk hustling growers for free cuttings


----------



## jumifera (Feb 19, 2020)

gremlinboy14 said:


> Wow.... read whole thread in 3 days...
> We got debo (heisenclown) saying i dont know who heisenbeans is and 30 pages later he admits it. The guys talking shit to the other guy from FL then asks him to smoke a joint with him lol gets rejected.
> Mr arguments... the guys who thinks hes better than everyone the feed the homeless guy the person that clames to be 68 years old that calls other guys Hun (100% cringe)... the guy trying to get rich of cuttings. The guy who thinks hes the best grower and has the best cuttings... the guy who sucks at everything and wants to blame everything bad that happens to him on everyone who stumbles in his path
> The guy who thinks is going to build a buisness with the name (shit)[first thing comes to my mind is his products are what his company is called (shit) lol
> ...


Props give this man a medal 
you have me craking up fr theres some real cringe and hate crimes going down up in here we got some str8 lunatics on riu pm me i have some good stuff i got you gremlin

j


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

gremlinboy14 said:


> Wow.... read whole thread in 3 days...
> We got debo (heisenclown) saying i dont know who heisenbeans is and 30 pages later he admits it. The guys talking shit to the other guy from FL then asks him to smoke a joint with him lol gets rejected.
> Mr arguments... the guys who thinks hes better than everyone the feed the homeless guy the person that clames to be 68 years old that calls other guys Hun (100% cringe)... the guy trying to get rich of cuttings. The guy who thinks hes the best grower and has the best cuttings... the guy who sucks at everything and wants to blame everything bad that happens to him on everyone who stumbles in his path
> The guy who thinks is going to build a buisness with the name (shit)[first thing comes to my mind is his products are what his company is called (shit) lol
> ...


Thanks mom....


----------



## taint (Feb 19, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I'll post the pics up tomorrow.


I see where he explains how pm works.
I see where you admit your space is infected.(every space is)
I see you do not understand the facts here and you are blaming some one else for you issue.
Perhaps a class in basic horticulture...........makes life easier for us all.
Now please do show some pics of your garden and how it grows.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

taint said:


> I see where he explains how pm works.
> I see where you admit your space is infected.(every space is)
> I see you do not understand the facts here and you are blaming some one else for you issue.
> Perhaps a class in basic horticulture...........makes life easier for us all.
> Now please do show some pics of your garden and how it grows.


Question is, has anyone else grabbed a clone from Mich Breeder Assoc and what was the condition of that one. If it had PM they may have a case, if there are no other cases or few in between then pretty sure it is not MBA.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

Are they on Strainly?? I can't locate the vendor at all.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

By the way, awesome to see Aromatherapeutic is back after he lost his mother stock this summer to shitty mechanical failures. Never copped anything off of him but from following around on strainly and on IG he is 100%. Solid dude with solid genetics. Finds a lot of gems, even in his own breeding programs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 19, 2020)

taint said:


> I see where he explains how pm works.
> I see where you admit your space is infected.(every space is)
> I see you do not understand the facts here and you are blaming some one else for you issue.
> Perhaps a class in basic horticulture...........makes life easier for us all.
> Now please do show some pics of your garden and how it grows.


She didnt even ask how pm works. She asked (politely) if he had PM.
His response is just one big circle of deflection. Anyone reading can see the red flags go up.


smokadepep said:


> Question is, has anyone else grabbed a clone from Mich Breeder Assoc and what was the condition of that one. If it had PM they may have a case, if there are no other cases or few in between then pretty sure it is not MBA.


On Stainly? Negative. Just the OP. If they post on the grow forums it must be under a different name.


smokadepep said:


> Are they on Strainly?? I can't locate the vendor at all.


Check the reviews the op left 

And FTR, I don't put a lot of stock in the reviews on Strainly unless its a grower I know or someone from the grow forums.
Michigan Breeders account has a single transaction on Strainly. Burs has a few, including one from Mainly. Just sayin.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Check the reviews the op left
> 
> And FTR, I don't put a lot of stock in the reviews on Strainly unless its a grower I know or someone from the grow forums.
> Michigan Breeders account has a single transaction on Strainly. Burs has a few, including one from Mainly. Just sayin.


Where are the reviews? If I saw those I wouldn't be asking the question lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 19, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Where are the reviews? If I saw those I wouldn't be asking the question lol


The info is already posted in this thread. Its not my account so if you still cant find it, pm the OP.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The info is already posted in this thread. Its not my account so if you still cant find it, pm the OP.


Thank for your help. Kind of sounds bitter but you do you. 

Anyone else with an answer, not a comment


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 19, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Thank for your help. Kind of sounds bitter but you do you.
> 
> Anyone else with an answer, not a comment


What sounds bitter?


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> What sounds bitter?


Let not re stir that can of worms


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 19, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Let not re stir that can of worms


I have no idea what you're talking about. 
And there's no need to imply angst where there is none.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> And there's no need to imply angst where there is none.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 19, 2020)

kona gold said:


> @jimihendrix1. Did you ever buy or receive the nl#5 clone?



No, unfortunately. I had to many other things I needed to buy.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Let not re stir that can of worms


if you're gonna come out and call one of the chillest people on here "bitter" and then just post emoji's instead of what makes you feel like they were bitter, then you'll just be treated like the child you are being.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

I absolutely did not admit. My space was infected because it's not. And I didn't even put his clothes with my other clones. I wouldn't do that. That's a stupid thing to do. I isolated them.




taint said:


> I see where he explains how pm works.
> I see where you admit your space is infected.(every space is)
> I see you do not understand the facts here and you are blaming some one else for you issue.
> Perhaps a class in basic horticulture...........makes life easier for us all.
> Now please do show some pics of your garden and how it grows.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

It's funny how when I politely asked if he had p.m. In his garden that he sent that big message on PM , isn't it? LOL
I also told him about this thread as well.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

If this was a courtroom, I would be walking out of the courtroom today. And Michigan would be getting charged with perjury.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 20, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> if you're gonna come out and call one of the chillest people on here "bitter" and then just post emoji's instead of what makes you feel like they were bitter, then you'll just be treated like the child you are being.


Lets just say the wink emoji on their half way answer that was not even an answer said it all.... Relax and stop being so naive and protective of your little friends. Tangerine and others are still mad that I argued a point that took about 50 posts for the morons to actually realize what I was saying was true. Go be self righteous somewhere else.


----------



## taint (Feb 20, 2020)

The delusion runs wild.........pandemonium in the common sense arena.............lolz.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Lets just say the wink emoji on their half way answer that was not even an answer said it all.... Relax and stop being so naive and protective of your little friends. Tangerine and others are still mad that I argued a point that took about 50 posts for the morons to actually realize what I was saying was true. Go be self righteous somewhere else.


Damn you take simple comments personally.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

taint said:


> The delusion runs wild.........pandemonium in the common sense arena.............lolz.


I don't know anhthing about that, but I do know that you need to learn to read before you comment


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

taint said:


> I see where he explains how pm works.
> I see where you admit your space is infected.(every space is)
> I see you do not understand the facts here and you are blaming some one else for you issue.
> Perhaps a class in basic horticulture...........makes life easier for us all.
> Now please do show some pics of your garden and how it grows.


Why don't you show me the post where I tell people my grow room is infected with p.m.


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

The truth is you have already figured out what you want to say before you even read a post.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 20, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn you take simple comments personally.


Let's just say I am really good at reading people


----------



## grayeyes (Feb 20, 2020)

I have done some decent trades. I don't buy much in the way of seeds. I trade.


----------



## taint (Feb 20, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> The truth is you have already figured out what you want to say before you even read a post.





smokadepep said:


> Let's just say I am really good at reading people


Lolz..........


----------



## taint (Feb 20, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I'll post the pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 20, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Let's just say I am really good at reading people


No. No you're not. 
The "wink" emoji was just a very simple social cue to get you *look* back thru thread because I wasn't comfortable posting a link to another members Strainly account.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No. No you're not.
> The "wink" emoji was just a very simple social cue to get you *look* back thru thread because I wasn't comfortable posting a link to another members Strainly account.


Okie dokie.. Thats just me being social not sarcastic


----------



## LoStDots25 (Feb 20, 2020)

Waiting for thread to become useful again....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 20, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> If this was a courtroom, I would be walking out of the courtroom today. And Michigan would be getting charged with perjury.


I understand your frustration and I also understand that social media forums can be a little difficult to navigate for seniors. Just a little unsolicited advice. Try to get your thoughts into one post. Remove emotion and just stick to the facts.


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 20, 2020)

LoStDots25 said:


> Waiting for thread to become useful again....


#metoo


----------



## Rodngun (Feb 20, 2020)

Here's a full cut pic...
One in the snow...
Um I'm still waiting for you to show me my post that says I have PM In my garden mr taint


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

gassex444 said:


> strainly is a great site....ive bought lemon tree,tropiccana cookies and white og off the site and all are incredible....the lemon tree is pure lemon and the trop cookies is pure orange,purple nugs....


do u have pictures of those plants to show. i pay attention to [pictures/grows more than talk about said strains. folks have such varied ideas/experience but the pictures tell the real deal you feel me. while so many get antsy and jump at the slightest provocation; i set back and try to do my research on strains i'm interested in. thx

i often come her to check on strains to see what i can to make a practical decision. yet most of what i see is talk aut x,y, z and nobody shows jack shit but want us to trust their word. i trust what i see


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

grayeyes said:


> I have done some decent trades. I don't buy much in the way of seeds. I trade.


u have either serious cash/guts or both dude. i can't trust a trade on strainly from total strangers. even though to be honest based on what i have i don't want to trade most of them. those days take me back to cannetics and the fun we used to have there.

i have bought seeds off strainly but only because the contact was made elsewhere or because when vetted i trusted my homework. hard for me to toss money at complete unknowns with no reputation/presence i can check on.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> if you're gonna come out and call one of the chillest people on here "bitter" and then just post emoji's instead of what makes you feel like they were bitter, then you'll just be treated like the child you are being.


i understanss why u posted as you did but please recognize this. we are adults and as such we do't need another adult to take up for us especially when the one you are taking up for handles his/her own business on the matter. 

i'm saying this because their is a trend on these sites that is getting worse not better. folks thinking they need to speakup/take up for a fellow member like they are their big brother.... then if quite a few folks join in it's a shit storm of "don't say as you please to my friend type bs" it causes more drama and you don't even actually help your buddy your defending at all really. ijs 

btw this is to all folks who do this type shit not just you. if someone offends me or attacks me i'll handle it myself and don't want others thinking i need their help because i am a grown man not a kid. ijs


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Just a heads up, anyone thinking about dealing with Danksleetak, he seems to be a hot head tough guy. Asked him one question about the flowering time of the divine gelato and then mentioned to keep an eye out for a strain that I have been looking for. His response said something about being old school and he doesn’t pretend to be a nice guy. Whatever the fuck that means


ok so you accuse this dude but you don't say what he did to deserve your accusation. that's straight bs and shouldn't be allowed anywhere. if you accuse then at least tell the whole damn story. especially sense we only have your very limited version and the accused can't defend themselves as you know. not a good thing and i'm calling this type of shit out for being impractical propaganda. ijs 

obviously i don't have a dog in the fight so i said what i did based on principle. now folks say whatever and often with a hidden agenda and then we are supposed to take your word for shit we can't verify and you can't prove at all. I'm saying this to you and all who carry it like you.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

boybelue said:


> It’s really not to bad, produces some nice flowers and that fuzzy coating of trichs is pretty crazy. It is hard to live up to the hype it’s generated and I didn’t feel like it measured up at first, but when you get over those expectations it’s pretty dang good. I absolutely hate the way it grows, can’t scrog it, might be ok in SOG. If it would stretch out and produce some lumber it would be a much better grower.


can u show your mac 1 pictures in various states for folks like me who haven't seen nothing but top bud pics. thx.


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh well i guess you cant have the lightning without the thunder 
(strainly info & arguments)


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> Is there a list of people you guys have purchased from on Strainly and would recommend? Does mad scientist only sell from his website now?


first i'm not ragging you personally. just used your question to highlight this silly phenom that is spreading. 

the first part is to receive seeds/cut. this seems to be a constant big deal here and acts as if that is all that matters. a review is of the genetics and what they do. this bs idea of i got seeds as the default reason for others to buy is stupid as fuck and it's cultivated on this site more than weed itself. 

i've spoken to the strainly folks about having real reviews based on grows. they are supposedly working on that idea.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Then he had the nerve to say that I was trying to scam him. Lol. I swear to God this s*** people pull instead of just taking responsibility. That is what's wrong with this country which continent no one is willing to take responsibility for anything anymore. There's always someone else to blame


what the fuck do u expect in a and where the very land itself was stolen by force. then they stole people to work for free. fast forward and we have trump. dude the whole idea of what you said reeks of a terrible/convenient memory lol. This is the norm from folks who's ancestors did the dirt though. ijs


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> can u show your mac 1 pictures in various states for folks like me who haven't seen nothing but top bud pics. thx.


This is something I need to see also..
Like 3 weeks after roots sets in New pots.
Veg leaf pics
Stem pics


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2020)

aloha folks,
so first i'd like to ask about certain sellers on strainly i have yet to find good background info on to assit me in buying from them.

if you have grown their gear or cuts please share some pictures and feedback on those cultivars. personal experience trumps all so hearing from yall who know these folks matters. thx.

1. Socal Seed Vault = also sells clones
2. Alpha Seed Bank = only on strainly and IG no other presence online i could find. can't find anyone that runs their gear i could find on here, icmag, thcfamer, opengrow... syas get s breeders seeds at discount etc etc. one reference on reddit only from a dude who said he was an icmag member for 12 yrs i think. but don't say more than to recommend them
3. Captainredbeardseeds
4. *Fleur du Mal Seeds*
5.*SWgenetX Seeds *
6.*Mort & Mort's Seed Co. = connected/partner of Black Bag Seeds *
there are others but they escape my fragile hardrive right now = mind/brain lol. blame it on this forum cookies i'm sampling. first forum cookies i have had. had some nice platinum cookies twice.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i understanss why u posted as you did but please recognize this. we are adults and as such we do't need another adult to take up for us especially when the one you are taking up for handles his/her own business on the matter.
> 
> i'm saying this because their is a trend on these sites that is getting worse not better. folks thinking they need to speakup/take up for a fellow member like they are their big brother.... then if quite a few folks join in it's a shit storm of "don't say as you please to my friend type bs" it causes more drama and you don't even actually help your buddy your defending at all really. ijs
> 
> btw this is to all folks who do this type shit not just you. if someone offends me or attacks me i'll handle it myself and don't want others thinking i need their help because i am a grown man not a kid. ijs


I dont give a rats rear about tangerines defense. my entire point was using emoji's as a response looks childish. Y'all are all just rando's on the internet I talk weed with when taking a shit at work. None of this gets given a single percent of my energy. 

matter of fact I dont even buy seeds online anymore so I dont know why I'm in this thread. Peace, y'all have yourselves a great evening.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> can u show your mac 1 pictures in various states for folks like me who haven't seen nothing but top bud pics. thx.





genuity said:


> This is something I need to see also..
> Like 3 weeks after roots sets in New pots.
> Veg leaf pics
> Stem pics


Mine are seriously embarrassing at the moment, really stressing from some major fuk up on my part, and they vegging so prolly can’t tell much.

Those first 3 are in a water farm and the heavy foliage necrotic looking one is in coco, it was vegged rampantly under a 315cmh then I swapped to a strip light and they freaked out bad, just now pulling out of the droop. Even though she can change her appearance pretty good in different environments, she still has a certain look and I’ve yet to see her pray. But yeah I’ve got a lot of work before I can do anything with these, then maybe I’ll feel better about throwing up some pics


----------



## boybelue (Feb 20, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> aloha folks,
> so first i'd like to ask about certain sellers on strainly i have yet to find good background info on to assit me in buying from them.
> 
> if you have grown their gear or cuts please share some pictures and feedback on those cultivars. personal experience trumps all so hearing from yall who know these folks matters. thx.
> ...


This probably want be much help, but I have a lot of stuff vaulted from Socal seed vault, nothing grown but he delivers and everything looks professional, even throws in a decent amount of freebies, nothing grown so it’s just opinion but they seem on point. Also his CC stuff is in breeders pks too, prolly not many peeps interested in it these days though.
Just ordered some NL5 seeds from SWgenetX , like yesterday so nothing yet on them.
If you’ve been on the forums long you probably know Fluer Du Mal as Baudelaire, got several of his vaulted. I don’t think you would have no worries there he’s known to work with good genetics. 

Edit: to say I just checked my box and the NL5 from SWgenetX was here, with nl5 x lambsbreath freebies. fwiw I like their breaking bad packaging.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 20, 2020)

Also wanted to mention, with concern to some folks wondering about clones in cold weather, I’ve just now been able to check the mail, it’s been snowing here today and these have been outside in the little priority box since mid day and it’s now after midnight and they’re fine. So they can take a good bit as long as they are in a container, box or the like. Mid twenties and up I think they’ll be ok for a while. 

That’s a tote lid laying on the porch with some frozen water an ice for reference.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 22, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i understanss why u posted as you did but please recognize this. we are adults and as such we do't need another adult to take up for us especially when the one you are taking up for handles his/her own business on the matter.
> 
> i'm saying this because their is a trend on these sites that is getting worse not better. folks thinking they need to speakup/take up for a fellow member like they are their big brother.... then if quite a few folks join in it's a shit storm of "don't say as you please to my friend type bs" it causes more drama and you don't even actually help your buddy your defending at all really. ijs
> 
> btw this is to all folks who do this type shit not just you. if someone offends me or attacks me i'll handle it myself and don't want others thinking i need their help because i am a grown man not a kid. ijs


I can appreciate both points, especially the "dog pile" trend that happens on these sites.. I think RBJF is just a straight shooter and calls shit the way he see's it. (as you have)
No reason for it to go any further than this. Like you said, we're all adults.


Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i often come her to check on strains to see what i can to make a practical decision. yet most of what i see is talk aut x,y, z and nobody shows jack shit but want us to trust their word. i trust what i see


This thread kinda went to shit early on. It started out ok and quickly devolved into fear mongering and then condescending complaints that had nothing to do with "quality" or actual transactions.
At this point, the few flowering plant pics are lost in a sea of pretentious nonsense.
I've dealt with a couple people that occasionally vend on Strainly. My transactions were not thru the site though. Feel free to shoot me a pm. I'll do what I can to answer any questions. For pics, I'm just going to continue to post them in other areas of the forum.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 22, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Also wanted to mention, with concern to some folks wondering about clones in cold weather, I’ve just now been able to check the mail, it’s been snowing here today and these have been outside in the little priority box since mid day and it’s now after midnight and they’re fine. So they can take a good bit as long as they are in a container, box or the like. Mid twenties and up I think they’ll be ok for a while.
> View attachment 4484790
> That’s a tote lid laying on the porch with some frozen water an ice for reference.


Nice!!
Is that rockwool wrapped in damp paper towels?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 22, 2020)

New topic. All opinions welcome.

Which do you prefer - Clone Shipper or Clone Cruiser? 

What is your preferred method for bare cuts? 

If SWIM used an aerocloner instead of rockwool, what is the preferred substrate to transfer the cutting into for shipping- coco or soil?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> New topic. All opinions welcome.
> 
> Which do you prefer - Clone Shipper or Clone Cruiser?
> 
> ...


I've only used clone shippers, so I don't know the difference.
I usually stick the rooted rockwool plug into
soilless mix in a cup.
As soon as I can, I take cuttings and begin to barter for other cuts.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I can appreciate both points, especially the "dog pile" trend that happens on these sites.. I think RBJF is just a straight shooter and calls shit the way he see's it. (as you have)
> No reason for it to go any further than this. Like you said, we're all adults.
> 
> This thread kinda went to shit early on. It started out ok and quickly devolved into fear mongering and then condescending complaints that had nothing to do with "quality" or actual transactions.
> ...


Respectfully I personally would ask that you update here as appropriate if the info is pertinent to a strainly purchase/interaction because that is the spirit of the thread despite any off topic ranting. Let’s just try to keep the thread on topic, we are adults here as you pointed out.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Feb 23, 2020)

Further genetics have loaded the site up with a huge list. Cant wait for some reviews


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Respectfully I personally would ask that you update here as appropriate if the info is pertinent to a strainly purchase/interaction because that is the spirit of the thread despite any off topic ranting. Let’s just try to keep the thread on topic, we are adults here as you pointed out.


Yeah, you're right. I was just starting to feel like this thread was a lost cause. And the trolling some of the more legit sellers face should be countered with genuine experiences. 


Bakersfield said:


> I've only used clone shippers, so I don't know the difference.
> I usually stick the rooted rockwool plug into
> soilless mix in a cup.
> As soon as I can, I take cuttings and begin to barter for other cuts.





nxsov180db said:


> Clone shippers are nice and obviously the most bulletproof way to send a clone, as long as it’s been fully rooted into the medium and the medium isn’t loose. Clone cruisers do just fine but they should be bigger, by the time I have a clone that I feel is well rooted it’s too big to go into a cruiser. I’ve recently sent out over 60 very well rooted clones and for those I put about 5-8 at a time into a large smell proof bag and then just packed them into a box, they barely fit into a 12x12x12 box, took 3 days to arrive and all survived. Unrooted cuttings should be cut extra long with a damp paper towel wrapped around the cut and then placed into a ziplock with all the air removed by sucking out the air, not with a vacuum sealer. I don’t have experience sending an aero rooted cut but what I would assume would be best would be to pack it tightly with coco into a clone shipper. Also whenever shipping rooted clones you should let whatever medium you rooted into get slightly on the dry side.


Very helpful. Big thank you to both you guys. 
I was having a serious brain cramp thinking I needed to start over with slabs of rockwool, lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2020)

Ive also noticed the real pros send at least priority instead of first class and five days later in the winter time mail system and the odds you get good cuts are diminished. Rooted cuts are best


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 23, 2020)

I think Rodngun is full of bs after reading the post that my opinion.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 24, 2020)

That whole transaction was train wreck and its near impossible to lend credibility. 
Opinions aside, this thread was created to better serve member here who want to use Strainly as an additional source for genetics.
If filthy clones are being passed, people should post about it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone here have experience with Sunshinestateseedco?
Their reviews sound great.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Anyone here have experience with Sunshinestateseedco?
> Their reviews sound great.


What are you looking at of theirs?


----------



## GrandpaJay (Feb 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Anyone here have experience with Sunshinestateseedco?
> Their reviews sound great.


I currently have their TK in flower and will be starting week 3 soon. I've never smoked or seen TK in person so I have no way to verify it. I'll throw up some pictures when it's later in flower.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> What are you looking at of theirs?


I placed an order for their Triangle Kush


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I currently have their TK in flower and will be starting week 3 soon. I've never smoked or seen TK in person so I have no way to verify it. I'll throw up some pictures when it's later in flower.


Any problems?
They seem to have an excellent reputation.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I placed an order for their Triangle Kush


You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## boybelue (Feb 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nice!!
> Is that rockwool wrapped in damp paper towels?


Those wrapped in paper towels were cuts. I ask him to send me some cuts about a month ago, some that he had moms of but wasn’t rooting any at the time, one(sour dub) out of five strains didn’t root so I ask him to send me some more. Those little mailers work good for cuts and rooted rockwool/rapid rooters. Most of the mailers I get are sealed in those big priority evnvelopes or plastic bags then boxed, which probably helps tremendously with humidity/moisture longevity. I’ve recieved a bunch in shippers but I recently got some from sleestack( I think, guy with cube cut) and I like the idea he had of trimming the solo cup to fit the shipper. It’s a lot easier to flip and tap out of a solo cup than those stiff shippers.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 25, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Those wrapped in paper towels were cuts. I ask him to send me some cuts about a month ago, some that he had moms of but wasn’t rooting any at the time, one(sour dub) out of five strains didn’t root so I ask him to send me some more. Those little mailers work good for cuts and rooted rockwool/rapid rooters. Most of the mailers I get are sealed in those big priority evnvelopes or plastic bags then boxed, which probably helps tremendously with humidity/moisture longevity. I’ve recieved a bunch in shippers but I recently got some from sleestack( I think, guy with cube cut) and I like the idea he had of trimming the solo cup to fit the shipper. It’s a lot easier to flip and tap out of a solo cup than those stiff shippers.
> View attachment 4488125


I received some bare rooted cuts in wrapped thick with damp papertowels and placed into a makeshift clone shipper. They didn't go thru the mail system but they did have to travel to reach me. So far so good.

The last bare rooted cuttings I received didn't do so well, and they were nice big meaty cuts too. So, this time around, I immediately put them in a bath of RO water and 40ppms of Clonex. (I'm sure you could mix up a similar solution with any three part nutes)
I left them to soak while I prepped everything. 
The very last ones to be cut rooted the fastest. Anecdotal l but I assume its because they were in the bath longer and had a chance to really rehydrate.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received some bare rooted cuts in wrapped thick with damp papertowels and placed into a makeshift clone shipper. They didn't go thru the mail system but they did have to travel to reach me. So far so good.
> 
> The last bare rooted cuttings I received didn't do so well, and they were nice big meaty cuts too. So, this time around, I immediately put them in a bath of RO water and 40ppms of Clonex. (I'm sure you could mix up a similar solution with any three part nutes)
> I left them to soak while I prepped everything.
> The very last ones to be cut rooted the fastest. Anecdotal l but I assume its because they were in the bath longer and had a chance to really rehydrate.


Yessir, that’s the medicine right there. I like some aloe in there too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received some bare rooted cuts in wrapped thick with damp papertowels and placed into a makeshift clone shipper. They didn't go thru the mail system but they did have to travel to reach me. So far so good.
> 
> The last bare rooted cuttings I received didn't do so well, and they were nice big meaty cuts too. So, this time around, I immediately put them in a bath of RO water and 40ppms of Clonex. (I'm sure you could mix up a similar solution with any three part nutes)
> I left them to soak while I prepped everything.
> The very last ones to be cut rooted the fastest. Anecdotal l but I assume its because they were in the bath longer and had a chance to really rehydrate.


Always soak snips for a least 24 hours to rehydrate they do much better that way.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 25, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Always soak snips for a least 24 hours to rehydrate they do much better that way.


James is that you?
Where you been?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2020)

kona gold said:


> James is that you?
> Where you been?


Yea bro it’s me man lol I been around lurking. Been posting a lil bit too. Was looking into this strainly deal thought about maybe offering some stuff I've acquired and hunted


----------



## kona gold (Feb 26, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro it’s me man lol I been around lurking. Been posting a lil bit too. Was looking into this strainly deal thought about maybe offering some stuff I've acquired and hunted


Glad to see you still around. Sometimes people just disappear and never heard from again.
Strainly could use some of your cuts for sure brother.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Glad to see you still around. Sometimes people just disappear and never heard from again.
> Strainly could use some of your cuts for sure brother.


Yea this will always be my home I might stray away sometime but this will always be my fav place to be at. I gotta get 3 positive reviews on there then I can do something. Anybody wanna help me with this? Can bless whoever with something for the review


----------



## GrandpaJay (Feb 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Any problems?
> They seem to have an excellent reputation.


None so far. Plant vegged quickly but won't know until the final chop. @kgp posted in this thread his opinion on the TK received from them. It was posted over 5 years ago though but maybe he can better answer your question.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea this will always be my home I might stray away sometime but this will always be my fav place to be at. I gotta get 3 positive reviews on there then I can do something. Anybody wanna help me with this? Can bless whoever with something for the review


Hit me up,I got ya..


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 28, 2020)

Ive been looking into getting some cuts feom strainly. Anyone obtain any Further Genetics labs?


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 28, 2020)

My buddy got the Gainesville Green cut from Sunshine State Seed Company.. is this supposed to be the original Green Crack? They wanted more for this cut than all their other genetics... Green Crack is kinda bunk on the grand scale of whats available..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 28, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> My buddy got the Gainesville Green cut from Sunshine State Seed Company.. is this supposed to be the original Green Crack? They wanted more for this cut than all their other genetics... Green Crack is kinda bunk on the grand scale of whats available..


No, Gainesville Green is a strain from Gainesville Florida grown in the 70's.









Gainesville Green | Shop FL Dispensaries


About Gainesville GreenEffectsTreats About Gainesville Green Gainesville Green is a cannabis sativa strain typically grown in Gainesville, Florida. It got




fldispensaries.app


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 28, 2020)

The description of how it grows and smells is identical to GC... my buddies have been vegging for over a month... bushy and stout like GC... i guess we shall see


----------



## kona gold (Feb 28, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> My buddy got the Gainesville Green cut from Sunshine State Seed Company.. is this supposed to be the original Green Crack? They wanted more for this cut than all their other genetics... Green Crack is kinda bunk on the grand scale of whats available..


Any pics?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2020)

kona gold said:


> You will not be disappointed!!


I recieved my cut today through almost 4000 miles of subzero temps.
These guys did everything is n their power to get it here alive.
She's a bit cold and wet, but she looks healthy to me.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I recieved my cut today through almost 4000 miles of subzero temps.
> These guys did everything is n their power to get it here alive.
> She's a bit cold and wet, but she looks healthy to me.


Out of all I have used on that site.
They sent the healthiest clone and best packaged in best shape.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 29, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Out of all I have used on that site.
> They sent the healthiest clone and best packaged in best shape.
> Good luck my friend.


Yours is looking great, what kgp had to say a little while ago had turned me away from a purchase, but seeing yours has totally changed my mind again.


Prolific-Canna Creations, got these two clean and healthy, maybe tad small but that’s fine and didn’t miss a beat, no droop, no stress, just a happy transition.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 29, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Out of all I have used on that site.
> They sent the healthiest clone and best packaged in best shape.
> Good luck my friend.


More care was taken than I ever expected.
Excellent communication throughout the whole experience.
Fully insulated clone shipper and an insulated lunch box.
17 hours after unwrapping her.
.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 29, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Any pics?


When I link up with my buddy next week... I'll take pics of what he's grabbed in total from Strainly


----------



## GrandpaJay (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm currently flowering out the Tropicana Cookies MTN cut I got from Mad Scientist Genetics and it started throwing balls midway through week 3. I grew out the F2's from Oni and they threw balls as well so it just might be the genetics. Has anyone grown out the MTN cut and see it throw balls? Not trying to throw shade at Mad Scientist Genetics. His communication and shipping was on point for me.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 29, 2020)

Damn.. hermies no bueno


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I'm currently flowering out the Tropicana Cookies MTN cut I got from Mad Scientist Genetics and it started throwing balls midway through week 3. I grew out the F2's from Oni and they threw balls as well so it just might be the genetics. Has anyone grown out the MTN cut and see it throw balls? Not trying to throw shade at Mad Scientist Genetics. His communication and shipping was on point for me.


Got the Mtn cut myself and I hear she’s a lil finicky to grow. We all know with cookies it’s possibility for herms but I see this cut grown daily on IG with no issues. Try to go back through your run and see if there’s anything you did that may have caused stress for it to herm. I’ll be flipping a tester here in a few weeks so I’ll be able to give you better assessment once I followed her


----------



## boybelue (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve got a bagseed cookie I’ve had for years that some runs it’ll throw a couple , just at the main nodes and I’ve tried to self pollinate with it several times and it’s obviously sterile because I’ve never got a seed. Might get lucky and those be sterile, I’ve heard others say their cookies threw sterile sac’s and nanners.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2020)

@HTOYO how are is the Trop Cherry coming along? Mine will come out of quarantine soon.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 3, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I'm currently flowering out the Tropicana Cookies MTN cut I got from Mad Scientist Genetics and it started throwing balls midway through week 3. I grew out the F2's from Oni and they threw balls as well so it just might be the genetics. Has anyone grown out the MTN cut and see it throw balls? Not trying to throw shade at Mad Scientist Genetics. His communication and shipping was on point for me.


when you rubb the stem, do you get a woody type of smell?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 3, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Got the Mtn cut myself and I hear she’s a lil finicky to grow. We all know with cookies it’s possibility for herms but I see this cut grown daily on IG with no issues. Try to go back through your run and see if there’s anything you did that may have caused stress for it to herm. I’ll be flipping a tester here in a few weeks so I’ll be able to give you better assessment once I followed her


I grew her out effortlessly using Biotabs and biotabs organic teas. Super sticky, purple, cheap orange soda (faygo orange) terps. Pulled mine at week 9 and 10


----------



## kona gold (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry about the doubles.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 4, 2020)

^^^what cut/breeder/vendor etc etc???


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2020)

Some Wedding Cake for the thread


----------



## kona gold (Mar 4, 2020)

**Rudeboi og #1
Archive cut
Yes some powdery, but I guarantee anyone on this side in this season had much more.
I can see why tha docta favors this pheno


----------



## kona gold (Mar 4, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> ^^^what cut/breeder/vendor etc etc???


I wish I could tell you.
I really do!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 4, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some Wedding Cake for the thread
> View attachment 4495628


Beautiful!!
Like that dark leathery leaf!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful!!
> Like that dark leathery leaf!


Thank you. Trims like a dream.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 4, 2020)

These are pics of genetics my buddy has got in Clone and seed form from Strainly... He does light deps down in SoCal by the Ocean....

Gainesville Green... it had spider mites and just got blasted with Forbid


GMO also just blasted with Forbid
OGKB pheno of the Pure Michigan seeds


Bunch of new cuts my buddy got and took his clones off of from Strainly


----------



## kona gold (Mar 4, 2020)

kona gold said:


> View attachment 4495413View attachment 4495414View attachment 4495413View attachment 4495414View attachment 4495415
> Sorry about the doubles.



This is Gainesville Green from Sunshine State Seeds @6 weeks


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 4, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some Wedding Cake for the thread
> View attachment 4495628



Which vender that one come from


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2020)

Copped some premixed and diluted sts from a listing on here to use on couple things. Got a plan to reverse a nice cut I hunted and hit some good stuff.


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tried to buy seeds offered by EnjoiGarden  . i accepted his offer and asked how to pay...
"
Yes still avail
.
Yes still avail...I got multiple offers overnight, one offering me 85. You were the first to offer, can you do 85? Shipping is $5
Sorry I wouldnt normally care but lost my job and trying to make rent."
I responded..."
enjoy that extra $5, hope it changes your life, lmao, people are fucking pathetic






David 7 days ago
fuck you, you offer then reneg? asshole
im retired, i dont blame others, if you lost your job because you are a douchebag i understand. asshole"
BBBAAAHHAHAHA, how the fuck would i trust anyone on this site after that greedy little turd? fuck it, people will sell fake seeds, this is just a conglomeration of victims...


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 6, 2020)

David 7 days ago
enjoy that extra $5, hope it changes your life, lmao, people are fucking pathetic





David 7 days ago
fuck you, you offer then reneg? asshole
im retired, i dont blame others, if you lost your job because you are a douchebag i understand. asshole





EnjoiGarden  7 days ago
Not this time.





EnjoiGarden  7 days ago
Yes still avail
.
Yes still avail...I got multiple offers overnight, one offering me 85. You were the first to offer, can you do 85? Shipping is $5
Sorry I wouldnt normally care but lost my job and trying to make rent.





David 7 days ago
these available this morning? i have paypal or possibly venmo..


----------



## GrandpaJay (Mar 6, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> when you rubb the stem, do you get a woody type of smell?


Kind of. Totally possible someone just called this "mtn" cut when it could be someones own find. I got Tropicana Cherry on deck so I'll just finish flowering this out and then be done with it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

whisperer57 said:


> Tried to buy seeds offered by EnjoiGarden  . i accepted his offer and asked how to pay...
> "
> Yes still avail
> .
> ...


After seeing the pics of his pitiful cuts and correspondence from that dude from another user in this thread, I don't know why anyone would do business with him anyway.
There's some solid genetics on Strainly and IG but you've gotta do your homework.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 6, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> Kind of. Totally possible someone just called this "mtn" cut when it could be someones own find. I got Tropicana Cherry on deck so I'll just finish flowering this out and then be done with it.


okay, the MTN cut definitely has your basic “woody” stem rub. Much the same as freshly cut wood. Once in flower, that has no bearing on the orange soda smell.


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> After seeing the pics of his pitiful cuts and correspondence from that dude from another user in this thread, I don't know why anyone would do business with him anyway.
> There's some solid genetics on Strainly and IG but you've gotta do your homework.


he was selling a pack of thug pug, i wanted it. has nothing to do with homework, has to do with a greedy fucker...reneging on his own offer. piece of shit in my world, just pointing that out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2020)

whisperer57 said:


> he was selling a pack of thug pug, i wanted it. has nothing to do with homework, has to do with a greedy fucker...reneging on his own offer. piece of shit in my world, just pointing that out.


Has everything to do with homework. No way would I deal with someone that communicates like that.
Just sayin, you're not the first to give him unfavorable "review" here.

Edited to add:
I see the posts have been deleted by the OP but my response is still up. 
Basically the cuts sent were grody and when questioned, he responded with the same vitriol you got. 
But, before the OP posted here, she left him a glowing review on Strainly. This is what I mean by "homework". 
I wont deal with anyone on Strainly that doesn't have reviews from growers here on the forums or unless I know them personally.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 7, 2020)

Got another PM from michigan genetics or whatever hes called
Just proved his guilt...

Lady regardless if u found powdery mildew or not on plants i sent u! U made a deal that u didnt hold up to ! I know your a newby grower and dont know Dick about growing, So i explaned all u have to do is spray some water mixed with baking soda and little dishsoap , problem solved!! But u want to makwe a big deal like its the end of the world! So u dont have to spend $50 dollars on shipping your probaly have a fake profile So u can Cat fish people easier! U should be ashamed of your self!!


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 7, 2020)

So after lying and saying he didn't have p.m. He's basically admitting he has p.m. Now and that I'm the idiot for not getting rid of it.

Joke


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 7, 2020)

So anyone know if fg is legit? Im dying for a caps cut. They have a website but other than that nm info on them review wise ,they are all new reviews.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 7, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea this will always be my home I might stray away sometime but this will always be my fav place to be at. I gotta get 3 positive reviews on there then I can do something. Anybody wanna help me with this? Can bless whoever with something for the review


Im down


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 7, 2020)

On a great note the lemon tree and gelato from mainely are close to harvest.. 2 more weeks
Looking and smelling fantastic!!!
The gelato to me smells like a banana sundae and the l tree has changed from a kind of rotting meat smell to pure lemon rind


----------



## nc208 (Mar 7, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> So after lying and saying he didn't have p.m. He's basically admitting he has p.m. Now and that I'm the idiot for not getting rid of it.
> 
> Joke


Huh? I didnt get that. You appear to be a crook if what's they are saying is true and you didnt send your half of the deal PM or not.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 7, 2020)

He didn't have any reviews. So the deal was he was to send first. He did. I'm not sending him Elite clones when he sending me p.m. Written clones if I cooked him I definitely wouldn't be putting it up here on rollitup . 
I have done nothing, but try to give honest reviews on transactions I've made and all I get here is people telling me a crook so you know what f*** it. I'm out.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 7, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> He didn't have any reviews. So the deal was he was to send first. He did. I'm not sending him Elite clones when he sending me p.m. Written clones if I cooked him I definitely wouldn't be putting it up here on rollitup .
> I have done nothing, but try to give honest reviews on transactions I've made and all I get here is people telling me a crook so you know what f*** it. I'm out.


Good. Pieces of shit like you put a bad mark on this community. PM, bugs, and other disease is the gamble of this hobby when trading cuts, that's why you quarantine. But to knowingly refuse to complete the deal just shows everyone how full of shit you've been this whole time. Get the fuck lost.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 7, 2020)

Kick rocks loser .. cheating ass thief


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2020)

I agree, the transaction should've been completed, but that guy is a fucking idiot.

Quarantine is a given, but don't tell me for one second you guys wouldn't be pissed if you got filthy clones. This sites littered with threads about dirty clones with people raging. Not once, have I ever read a post where the person sending infected clones gets a pass.


----------



## taint (Mar 7, 2020)

Never saw a actual infected cut.......did see a liar and thief though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2020)

taint said:


> Never saw a actual infected cut.......did see a liar and thief though.


She posted several pics

Are you the sender? Why would you defend this guy. His listing stated healthy cuts. Thats not what he sent. When questioned, he went off in every direction with a weird rant about medical cannabis and guns.

No need to be smug. Break it down for me if I've missed something here, quote by quote.


----------



## taint (Mar 7, 2020)

No I am not the sender,I am only 4\5's retarded so I don't meet strainlys criteria.
Are you?


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

taint said:


> No I am not the sender,I am only 4\5's retarded so I don't meet strainlys criteria.
> Are you?


No, this f****** piece of s*** reads one f****** post and thinks he knows everything little f****** child. I've been posting about this guy for f****** over a month probably closer to two months now, so go back in my post and f****** read before you look like a f****** moron.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't give a flying f*** with anybody says if you send me p.m. Infested clone. I am not sending you $400 worth of clones in return....


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

I have never once had p.m. Since I've lived in this house and that's over six years. So it's kind of funny how the day after I get clones from a guy. I see p.m. On one of them and yes, I did quarantine of you f****** idiot. It doesn't matter when you sell p.m. Infested clones. You're not being a responsible seller. .
And I'm the bad one for not sending healthy clones back.???that's hilarious!!!
If everyone thinks I'm a scammer here, why don't you all go to nugswap on Reddit? My name is Brophy Lake on there and I've made dozens of transactions with people and I'm very respected. Don't set a f****** calling me a thief and a scammer. Why don't you just go there and see what kind of person I am instead of just making judgments?
And also read through this whole thread and read all my posts before you f****** make comments here cuz you just look like an idiot.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

At the end of the day the guy sent me p.m. Infested clones, and he knew it 100%


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

Bunch of f****** trolls on here


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

Let me ask you all this if you received the Clones that had p.m. From a seller and then ask him about it and he denied it. Would you send him clones back?


----------



## taint (Mar 8, 2020)

That first hit of meth in the mornings a good one eh?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2020)

Being that it’s easily treated and you got your end, yes! I mean, you have every right to be upset about it but you still owe him the other end of the deal, like it or not. As the old saying goes, “two wrongs doesn’t make a right.” 
Three rights does make a left though.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow a lot Bat shit Crazies on here huh ?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2020)

I suppose that’s always a point of debate!


----------



## taint (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Wow a lot Bat shit Crazies on here huh ?


Does it show?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I don't give a flying f*** with anybody says if you send me p.m. Infested clone. I am not sending you $400 worth of clones in return....


Just finish your end of the deal. This is your first time in your history of marijuanas clones? You getting marijuanas clones from other people and are surprised they are dirty marijuanas clones? Many people are surprised you are surprised you would get clean cuts of marijuanas from folks you may not know. Some may think you intentionally scammed this girl.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

I will never ever ever send that c********** clones.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

EVER!!!!


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

At this point I really dont give a flying fuck what anyone's opinions are


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> Let me ask you all this if you received the Clones that had p.m. From a seller and then ask him about it and he denied it. Would you send him clones back?


I haven't read thoroughly through all of your posts, because they are hard for me to understand.
To prove your dissatisfaction with his clones,
If it was me, I would have told the seller that he could have his trashy cuts back and since he probably wouldn't want them back, I would make an ISIS style video showing their execution.

Otherwise, keeping the cuts and not upholding your end of the deal, would constitute high fuckery and put into question your allegations and motives.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd like to report back that the clone I received from 
Sunshine State Seed Co is 100% pest free.

I get paranoid about them pests you guys have down in America


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't read thoroughly through all of your posts, because they are hard for me to understand.
> To prove your dissatisfaction with his clones,
> If it was me, I would have told the seller that he could have his trashy cuts back and since he probably wouldn't want them back, I would make an ISIS style video showing their execution.
> 
> Otherwise, keeping the cuts and not upholding your end of the deal, would constitute high fuckery and put into question your allegations and motives.


I did destroy the clones and I have pics on this exact thread. Of the Clones destroyed in the snow and I also have pictures of the same plants before that with p.m.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

And if people would go through my posts instead of f****** posting assumptions, then they would know.


----------



## Rodngun (Mar 8, 2020)

I have pictures of our conversations of everything. I have documented every single thing.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> He didn't have any reviews. So the deal was he was to send first. He did. I'm not sending him Elite clones when he sending me p.m. Written clones if I cooked him I definitely wouldn't be putting it up here on rollitup .
> I have done nothing, but try to give honest reviews on transactions I've made and all I get here is people telling me a crook so you know what f*** it. I'm out.


If I'm reading this right,you made a trade for "reviews"? Or did he have rare cuts,that you actually wanted?
Was he your buddy on other forums? Or just some random listing that you found?

At the END of the day,you need to hold up on yo end


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> EVER!!!!


Can you at lest send her the 400 bucks she is owed from the elite's you promised her? Maybe with some interest?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

She dove into a transaction and had him send first. She got the cuts and left him a glowing review.

Then she came here and stated the clones had pm. Nc208 explained that he may not have known. Just quarantine em. (seems simple right) and complete her end the transaction.

Then she posted pics along with their correspondence, along with pics of her other plants.
@taint started antagonizing her and the meltdown ensued.


The whole thing was goddamn train wreck from the beginning. The only thing to come out of this - users know not to deal with Michigan Breeders Ass or Burrsmonica.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> And if people would go through my posts instead of f****** posting assumptions, then they would know.


Stop posting these batshit crazy rants. Some people live for this shit. I've tried to help you but you are just burying yourself with this shit.

It doesn't matter if you threw them in the snow. You still need to uphold your end of the transaction.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> and the meltdown ensued.


Whats a meltdown?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats a meltdown?


Check the last page


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 8, 2020)

For the record not that it matters, but where i live its a law to already assume that the cuts you are getting are infested with everything. California shops have been selling dirty cuts for decades.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Rodngun said:


> I can now add Michigan Breeders Association as a stand-up seller on strainlyio
> 
> Clones came today packaged well he did exactly what he was saying he was going to do.cant say the clones are what they are supposed to be,but he's never given me a reason for me to doubt him at this point and I would recommend him to anybody





Rodngun said:


> Just found PM on one of the cuts from michigan breeders associationView attachment 4471299





Tangerine_ said:


> I hate to see anyone battling pests or pathogens in their rooms but I'm gonna take a guess that this is from Michigan Breeders Ass that got a big thumbs up 2 pages back?





nxsov180db said:


> You can have PM and not know it and never see it so he probably doesn’t know that he has it, his ipm and environment probably keeps it at bay, this is if he’s telling the truth that is..


Then she posted pics of her plants. Which invited some unnecessary digs


Rodngun said:


> Here's divisions gelato at 4 weeks
> Shes a big feeder,didnt anticipate
> that!lol
> Putting on some serious frost and truly smells divine
> ...





taint said:


> Damn...........you are floundering that plant,
> are you a bad gardener who wrecks the plant them thinks you got a bad cut?
> Then off you go bad mouthing the source for your failure.......kind of like your pm "issue".
> I see that a lot with seeds also so this makes me wonder.





Rodngun said:


> burrsmonica (Rodngun) 18 days ago
> 
> I need to ask you a question and I need you to be honest with me do you have powdery mildew in your grow room??
> 
> ...


Just reading this dudes incoherent sling blade response is telling. Its nothing but deflection. The first and last sentence were all that needed to be said.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> For the record not that it matters, but where i live its a law to already assume that the cuts you are getting are infested with everything. California shops have been selling dirty cuts for decades.


Completely agree. I follow a strict IPM. My only point in all of this was simple. If there's a vendor stating they have healthy pest and pathogen free cuts and within days PM shows up on the cuts they send, people should post about it. That's the whole the point of this thread.

But, its RIU and even the slightest bit of drama is like dropping blood in a shark tank. Trolling, meldowns, all the other nonsense doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Then she posted pics of her plants. Which invited some unnecessary digs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Def systemic pathogen


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 8, 2020)

All cuts regardless of who gave them to you should be treated like they have Every problem under the Sun.... Nuke them over a couple weeks in isolation with every heavy duty Fungicide, Miticide , Pesticide, Nematicide , Insecticide.. and then after a couple weeks...take new cuts and toss the old ones.... 

I haven't seen 1 cut on Strainly yet that I feel is worth this IPM Routine .... Im not trying to go all out on risk my rooms getting Corona Virus for the hype of the month flavor ... Real OG .. only that cut is worth it to me ... the one that yields 2+ per light... minimal leaf... Huge golf balls of Diamond encrusted Lemon Fuel Terp Bombs and is done in 56 days aka 8 weeks Bruh


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2020)

My room was empty, the only reason I rode the lightning! I will question the idea till I got a jar filled with some gmo, gorilla glue, etc.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> All cuts regardless of who gave them to you should be treated like they have Every problem under the Sun.... Nuke them over a couple weeks in isolation with every heavy duty Fungicide, Miticide , Pesticide, Nematicide , Insecticide.. and then after a couple weeks...take new cuts and toss the old ones....
> 
> I haven't seen 1 cut on Strainly yet that I feel is worth this IPM Routine .... Im not trying to go all out on risk my rooms getting Corona Virus for the hype of the month flavor ... Real OG .. only that cut is worth it to me ... the one that yields 2+ per light... minimal leaf... Huge golf balls of Diamond encrusted Lemon Fuel Terp Bombs and is done in 56 days aka 8 weeks Bruh


What do you consider a real OG?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> All cuts regardless of who gave them to you should be treated like they have Every problem under the Sun.... Nuke them over a couple weeks in isolation with every heavy duty Fungicide, Miticide , Pesticide, Nematicide , Insecticide.. and then after a couple weeks...take new cuts and toss the old ones....
> 
> I haven't seen 1 cut on Strainly yet that I feel is worth this IPM Routine .... Im not trying to go all out on risk my rooms getting Corona Virus for the hype of the month flavor ... Real OG .. only that cut is worth it to me ... the one that yields 2+ per light... minimal leaf... Huge golf balls of Diamond encrusted Lemon Fuel Terp Bombs and is done in 56 days aka 8 weeks Bruh


Is Real Og the same as 92 Og? 
If it's lemon fuel terps she's got, she sounds like a newer Og, after lemon Thai was introduced or some such story I've heard over the years.
However, I wasn't there to try all the marvelous Og's before Swerve and others commercialized on them.

Shot in the dark, but 
I'd give plenty for a cut of the real HPK, not the Topanga, LA, etc, but the true Hollywood Pure Kush.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Is Real Og the same as 92 Og?
> If it's lemon fuel terps she's got, she sounds like a newer Og, after lemon Thai was introduced or some such story I've heard over the years.
> However, I wasn't there to try all the marvelous Og's before Swerve and others commercialized on them.
> 
> ...


That’s supposed to be the story 92 OG is the original OG aka Ghost OG. Lemon ain’t from Thai don’t think it’s in OG but a few of the OG cuts like SFV and Larry have a lil lemon terp but they are super dominate.

Just like OG the pure kushes have lots of stories attached to them too. Many say Topanga and Hollywood are the same others says they aren’t. Who truly knows with these old ass cuts but I’ll have Ghost1 Pure Kush and Topanga shortly. May offer them on strainly after I get them and grow them out to verify to be certain.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im down


Appreciate you brother. I’m already verified now here’s my profile with my partner. Got a few listings on there more to come @Quetzalcoatl.Cultivars


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Mar 8, 2020)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking about buying seeds, can you recommend any seller


Seedsman.com is legit and will have most anything you are looking for, or at least some version of


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

Welp. I can say MamaFunks clones came disease and pest free. All 8-10 or so. Kinda moot since she is no longer on Strainly...but yea.
After these few horror stories,I'm good on clones unless it's something I want that's offered by someone who's garden I respect.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Mar 9, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I'm currently flowering out the Tropicana Cookies MTN cut I got from Mad Scientist Genetics and it started throwing balls midway through week 3. I grew out the F2's from Oni and they threw balls as well so it just might be the genetics. Has anyone grown out the MTN cut and see it throw balls? Not trying to throw shade at Mad Scientist Genetics. His communication and shipping was on point for me.


Just wanted to post an update to this. Seems the very lower parts of the plant is throwing nanners but nothing higher up. I normally don't lollipop my plants but this strain might require it. I'll post a full update once it's done flowering.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> Just wanted to post an update to this. Seems the very lower parts of the plant is throwing nanners but nothing higher up. I normally don't lollipop my plants but this strain might require it. I'll post a full update once it's done flowering.


Lots of cookies need this. Seems the lower light levels can cause them to throw nanners. Next time try the lollipop see if it helps


----------



## GrandpaJay (Mar 9, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of cookies need this. Seems the lower light levels can cause them to throw nanners. Next time try the lollipop see if it helps


100% will. The MAC1 doesn't throw nanners thankfully and hopefully the Tropicana Cherry has that trait bred out of it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> 100% will. The MAC1 doesn't throw nanners thankfully and hopefully the Tropicana Cherry has that trait bred out of it.


Have you put your Trop Cherry into flower yet.
I was able to pull 5 clones from mine yesterday. Normally I discard the original but I trust the source and might flip mine as soon as it recovers a little. 

On that note, everything I've received from Mainly Clones has been super healthy with zero signs of pest or pathogens. 

The only time I've seen any signs of PM was on a single leaf of a Chem 4 cut from Clonify but, I knew going in that it was an older cut with weak resistance. I tossed the one that had visible PM, dunked the other in Regalia, followed up with wkly treatments, took cuts and brought them to harvest just fine.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Mar 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you put your Trop Cherry into flower yet.
> I was able to pull 5 clones from mine yesterday. Normally I discard the original but I trust the source and might flip mine as soon as it recovers a little.
> 
> On that note, everything I've received from Mainly Clones has been super healthy with zero signs of pest or pathogens.
> ...


Not yet. She's being vegged out and will be going into flower in 4-5 weeks. I grabbed three clones off her and just started to show some roots.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 10, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea this will always be my home I might stray away sometime but this will always be my fav place to be at. I gotta get 3 positive reviews on there then I can do something. Anybody wanna help me with this? Can bless whoever with something for the review


Whats your handle on strainly?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2020)

Crippykeeper said:


> Whats your handle on strainly?


Quetzalcoatl.Cultivars is my handle brother


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2020)

Can't day enough good things about Sunshine State Seeds. They send out the best clones by far!!
Big healthy cuts that have been hardened off properly!
Most think that rooted clones mean that as long as has roots it's all good.
But that's not the case. If they have not been hardened off then they will not survive the trip, especially to Hawaii.
Can't tell you how many clones have not made the trip.
But these guys are awesome!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Hardened off? Whacha mean by that?


To harden off a clone:
When your clone roots, they are not ready for straight light. So first, depending on rooting media, they are transplanted. Then they usually have to get used to light and roots have to start growing in new media.
If sent straight from chamber, then gonna not survive.
So say I get rooted cuts in rockwool say. The time in the box, and the temperature and pressure changes they go through, they won't survive. Even if I put them in chamber.
Because they are not ready to travel in that form.
The ones I get from Sunshine are already growing.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2020)

Really? an aloe bath and some nice soft flouros seem awful soothing under a dome! but that’s a heck of a trip for a cut!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 12, 2020)

Auntie Janes nursery.. new vendor, has mama funks clones. Mamafunk herself has vouched for them too


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2020)

I was wondering if that’s who she was. Thanks for the info!


----------



## booms111 (Mar 12, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Auntie Janes nursery.. new vendor, has mama funks clones. Mamafunk herself has vouched for them too


That's smokadepep's crew


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 13, 2020)

booms111 said:


> That's smokadepep's crew


Oh he Finally put up some of the those $ 500 elites for $10 i gotta see this !


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh he Finally put up some of the those $ 500 elites for $10 i gotta see this !


When the haters keep hating.....


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 13, 2020)

booms111 said:


> That's smokadepep's crew


Here to pay it forward brother


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 13, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Auntie Janes nursery.. new vendor, has mama funks clones. Mamafunk herself has vouched for them too


20% off first order for first shout out!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 13, 2020)

I’m not ready to order but I’ll shout out to you. Honestly I think some people just get bored so they talk shit on here, I mean what do you really expect from someone with a picture of Boss Hogg for their avatar. 
bye the way boss Hogg, why so vitriolic? Your momma never taught you that if you don’t have anything nice to say, say nothing at all?! I mean if you feel it’s necessary to tell smokedapep that he’s a jerk for trying to be nice I guess I should be telling you you’re an ass for being an ass!


----------



## joecanna17 (Mar 14, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Can't day enough good things about Sunshine State Seeds...


That's awesome to hear, regarding their condition! What are you thinking as far as provenance, if you have anything to compare against? (I don't imagine there's much for comparison on their Gainesville or Crippy,((other than Shoreline's, which could be an interesting comparison)) but what about their TK? ..if you got it and flowered it yet....


----------



## kona gold (Mar 15, 2020)

joecanna17 said:


> That's awesome to hear, regarding their condition! What are you thinking as far as provenance, if you have anything to compare against? (I don't imagine there's much for comparison on their Gainesville or Crippy,((other than Shoreline's, which could be an interesting comparison)) but what about their TK? ..if you got it and flowered it yet....


I have just run their Gainesville Green.
Beautiful strain. Different from other strains I have grown. Amazing resin, smell/flavor great.
Unique sativa type of high.
I have the others, but haven't flowered yet.
Triangle smell very strong kush!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 15, 2020)

What has happened to mainely? Was looking to snag more of his genetics shame


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m not ready to order but I’ll shout out to you. Honestly I think some people just get bored so they talk shit on here, I mean what do you really expect from someone with a picture of Boss Hogg for their avatar.
> bye the way boss Hogg, why so vitriolic? Your momma never taught you that if you don’t have anything nice to say, say nothing at all?! I mean if you feel it’s necessary to tell smokedapep that he’s a jerk for trying to be nice I guess I should be telling you you’re an ass for being an ass!


Oh wow how long have you had the words like Vitriolic in you everyday vocabulary did you someone buy you a thesaurus for Xmass ? you have been dying to use it huh ? It also seem's to me like you didn't listen to your Mother either sounding off on me will get you no where here bud !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> When the haters keep hating.....


Hate is a Strong word sir and for me to hate would men i was jealous or envious off you and i assure you that is far from the case ! 

Looks to me like Mama's regurgitated stock put up with a 30% mark up but hey what do i know. I was actually hoping you did have something nice on their . 

But never the less Congrats on your new Strainly endeavor hope everything works out for you and your little team.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

willyspurs11 said:


> Hey I supply everything you need...Top grade Hybrid,Indica,and Sativa try and see how it works +14054589358


Who the fuck is this guy GTF outta here !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

willyspurs11 said:


> WTF u talking about on here to let everyone know they can get easy supply from me


oh and who are you bud ?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 16, 2020)

^^^^Man I hope a moderator shuts this guy down ^^^^^


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Hate is a Strong word sir and for me to hate would men i was jealous or envious off you and i assure you that is far from the case !
> 
> Looks to me like Mama's regurgitated stock put up with a 30% mark up but hey what do i know. I was actually hoping you did have something nice on their .
> 
> But never the less Congrats on your new Strainly endeavor hope everything works out for you and your little team.


You can deny deny deny, but remember, you were the one that admitted you were wrong the last time and here you are again. Sounds a lotlike jealousy and hating and whatever you want to say. And then you describe what we do as "regurgitated stock" of mamamfunk. You seem to be the only one who thinks that. Must be the hate inside ya that gives you that impression. Deny all you want. It only makes you look guiltier of hating more. At least we are doing something over here. You can sit back and watch


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

And honestly, we are here trying to regurgitate mamafunks style, because she was exceptional and set the bar high. She stopped distributing throughout the country and the options for that exceptional service at that affordable price went out the door. We just wanted to come back in and pay it forward. Call it regurgitating, call it respect. People have been appreciative so far and that is all that matters to us.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh wow how long have you had the words like Vitriolic in you everyday vocabulary did you someone buy you a thesaurus for Xmass ? you have been dying to use it huh ? It also seem's to me like you didn't listen to your Mother either sounding off on me will get you no where here bud !


Just because you lack vernacular you shouldn't accuse others of the same. And you are correct, sounding off on a hater in denial will get you no where. Why don't you go join a crochet club or something. Anything to take your mind off this....


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Just because you lack vernacular you shouldn't accuse others of the same. And you are correct, sounding off on a hater in denial will get you no where. Why don't you go join a crochet club or something. Anything to take your mind off this....


Sounds like he dislikes scam artists and those who prey on the..........naive.
I used naive to be nice instead of the words idiots,morons or numbnuts.
"Elite cuts"is dumberer than shit.
I have run a lot and none stayed more than a single cycle.
You really want to improve your genetics make some seeds yourself.
This whole"genetics industry"is robbing you blind.
I understand buying beans once........after that the rest is up to you.
I say that as someone whose genetics are for sale via quite a few todays"breeders".


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2020)

@BigSco508 right, talk your big shit mr boss Hogg on the other end of your keyboard. Just because you have to look up words that I say because your an uneducated moron and have to be put on blast for being a prick. If you want to have a battle of witts better get some first, you come on and even say a little pretend niceties before talking more shit!? What I really want to know is, what’s it like having an ass hole fore a face shit talker?
We’re those words you understand?


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Sounds like he dislikes scam artists and those who prey on the..........naive.
> I used naive to be nice instead of the words idiots,morons or numbnuts.
> "Elite cuts"is dumberer than shit.
> I have run a lot and none stayed more than a single cycle.
> ...


I am lost in what your saying here. Elite cuts is just an industry term. I don't think I have used the term myself. Regardless they are some of the best strains out there and sorry they didn't meet your high expectations but many people out there would love a chance to grow and smoke them. They also don't want to go hunting through seeds. They improve their genetics right away through clone. I don't get why you say the industry is robbing you blind? Not everyone wants to be a breeder and start from seed every time. Makes very good sense.

What genetics of yours are for sale?


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I am lost in what your saying here. Elite cuts is just an industry term. I don't think I have used the term myself. Regardless they are some of the best strains out there and sorry they didn't meet your high expectations but many people out there would love a chance to grow and smoke them. They also don't want to go hunting through seeds. They improve their genetics right away through clone. I don't get why you say the industry is robbing you blind? Not everyone wants to be a breeder and start from seed every time. Makes very good sense.
> 
> What genetics of yours are for sale?


I do not sell seeds anymore.
However hazeman,mota,bohdi and a few others all use of used my gear as a base.
Quite a few others also and let's not exclude the trickle down from heaven's stairway Used to make beans for rich also but that was decades ago.
You are a newcomer to the scene homeboy.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Sounds like he dislikes scam artists and those who prey on the..........naive.
> I used naive to be nice instead of the words idiots,morons or numbnuts.
> "Elite cuts"is dumberer than shit.
> I have run a lot and none stayed more than a single cycle.
> ...


if you are implying that the sale of clones is robbing people blind, let me set a different perspective. Let me first say, I am not discounting the business and practice of breeding and selling seeds. I believe its an important and vital aspect of the community. But if you are a personal grower for personal meds and you only have the ability to run 3-4 plants at most a YEAR!! (Which BTW, is the reality of most closet growers). You cannot expect to have a harvest thats worth a fuck from starting from seed. I can personally attest to this. A closet growers who starts from seed can only pop a handful, out those pick 3-4 to flower out then dry n cure. Now we are at about 16-18 weeks. Come to find out none of those phenos are worth a fuck. Now we are out of 18 weeks of the money and time. So we start over. We pop another pack and repeat the process. I literally went three years and still failed to harvest something that even remotely smelled like weed!!! I thought it was my growing, I thought it was my drying and curing method. I blamed everything except the genetics. So I decided to buy a 300$ “elite clone”. Grew her out the same as I always did, dried her like I always did. I shared some of that herb with some friends (who had no idea I grew it) and they all (individually) told me that it was some of the best smoke of their life.. hmmm, weird huh??
In sum, I literally wasted a couple thousand dollars popping seeds and growing them out.
I spent 300$ and now I have genetics that will suit my needs for several years. So you tell me who is fucking who???


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> I do not sell seeds anymore.
> However hazeman,mota,bohdi and a few others all use of used my gear as a base.
> Quite a few others also and let's not exclude the trickle down from heaven's stairway Used to make beans for rich also but that was decades ago.
> You are a newcomer to the scene homeboy.


What genetics? In what crosses? I have been around here since 2009 or so and been growing for quite some time before that.


----------



## Matti (Mar 16, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> @Rodngun stop spamming this thread like a meth head.


shes banned on strainly and should be banned here
known scammer that makes death threats


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Strainly/comments/f3anf1


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> What genetics? In what crosses? I have been around here since 2009 or so and been growing for quite some time before that.


Dude............seriously.
You are scamming the living shit out of people and you didn't even dig for the cuts your selling.
You are literally taking others efforts and profiting from them.
How about you make a few beans yourself then dig through and find a keeper or two.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Dude............seriously.
> You are scamming the living shit out of people and you didn't even dig for the cuts your selling.
> You are literally taking others efforts and profiting from them.
> How about you make a few beans yourself then dig through and find a keeper or two.


Well that went south pretty fast. Just wanted to verify a little of what you said about throwing gear toward those names you have dropped. I am not on here scamming anyone as far as I know. The genetics are the genetics and thats all I am selling so not sure where there is a scam there. The person I got the clones from has giving me their blessing to turn around and sell them. They actually encouraged it since they were getting overwhelmed with so many requests for out of state. I have said time and time again I am not a breeder nor do I care to take the time to breed. I will leave that up to the ones that actually do. I am sure if I asked them to verify some strains they wouldn't get as bent out of shape, if you get my drift


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Dude............seriously.
> You are scamming the living shit out of people and you didn't even dig for the cuts your selling.
> You are literally taking others efforts and profiting from them.
> How about you make a few beans yourself then dig through and find a keeper or two.


Want to name drop some of your gear??


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Define strain..........lolz.
88g13 hashplant from f1 in 06 to f11 today.
I got the last ten seeds of that from ndn.
79 Xmas bud/Gainesville green I got that out of a bale off a mothership in port Charlotte in 79.
Quite a bit of the goldbud and Jamaican on the market also.
Sent ndn thousands of seeds over the years.
Surprised I did not get caught up in Tom clarks bullshit and gypsy still owes me money though I am glad to see he beat the charges.
Strains are a industry sales term and essentially meaningless.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Honestly isn’t the reference to a strain really a reference to a keeper cut?! I mean, that’s where the convention of naming came from.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Define strain..........lolz.
> 88g13 hashplant from f1 in 06 to f11 today.
> I got the last ten seeds of that from ndn.
> 79 Xmas bud/Gainesville green I got that out of a bale off a mothership in port Charlotte in 79.
> ...


So you back crossed NDNguys work and want to come around here and talk about stealing??


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

The issue with that is cannabis very rarely breeds consistent.
Example would be take said cut pollinate it and the progeny will have radical variation.
The odds of finding a plant out of those seeds that replicates the original cut are very small.
I myself have seen closely similar but not same.
I will say the seed plants are better if you pick a semi decent male.


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> So you back crossed NDNguys work and want to come around here and talk about stealing??


Nope...........I never claim any plants as mine.
I do claim to have put in the work.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Nope...........I never claim any plants as mine.
> I do claim to have put in the work.


Ok fair enough. Did I claim any plant was mine??? I put in enough work maintaining the mothers and cloning to justify the price. So you took a pack of ten and used 70% of it in an open pollination. Read your story. That does not seem like too much work to me. Just wasted space for my purposes which is to grow cannabis not seeds. Luckily we found asexual reproduction in cloning.


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Lucky for the plant I will still be doing it correctly and you and yours will keep bottle necking shit till it tanks.
You asked where my shit was being sold I told you........then you said I was name dropping.
You asked what I was growing and I told you.........you whined about taking cuts and claim selfing as a step forward.
Then throw shade like taking the time and space to produce is some how negative.










OMG..........is that an elite cut?


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Lucky for the plant I will still be doing it correctly and you and yours will keep bottle necking shit till it tanks.
> You asked where my shit was being sold I told you........then you said I was name dropping.
> You asked what I was growing and I told you.........you whined about taking cuts and claim selfing as a step forward.
> Then throw shade like taking the time and space to produce is some how negative.
> ...





taint said:


> Lucky for the plant I will still be doing it correctly and you and yours will keep bottle necking shit till it tanks.
> You asked where my shit was being sold I told you........then you said I was name dropping.
> You asked what I was growing and I told you.........you whined about taking cuts and claim selfing as a step forward.
> Then throw shade like taking the time and space to produce is some how negative.
> ...


Again, like it or not, your base is just back crossing someone else's genetics. Not much of an addition. You took a stabilized line and just kept running with it. I am not downplaying it, just saying what it is. Just because you gave seeds back to ndn and he may have popped them to give out to Hazeman and mota doesn't making it any less relevant. I laugh how you think it gives you authority or any clout for that matter and then come on here and try to use that clout to call everyone scam artists. You seem very arrogant and emotional. And I picked up on that before you said "OMG". No one seems to be whining over here other than you man....


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Sure homie...........let's see your elites.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Sure homie...........let's see your elites.


Back to this elite term again. You contradict yourself back and forth way too often


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry elite is a word I like to mock.
Now may we see some pics of these super special cuts that are so labor intensive?


----------



## Matti (Mar 16, 2020)

cant you both just stfu
so childish.


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Matti said:


> cant you both just stfu
> so childish.


UR


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Sorry elite is a word I like to mock.
> Now may we see some pics of these super special cuts that are so labor intensive?


For what reason? A lot of them are already well known. Like Wedding Cake, Sundae Driver 19. Even some of the lesser of the well knowns such as lemon royale and Strawberry Fruity peebles. I mean I could post some pics but it is all just some plant photo shoot that really doesn't mean much. To be honest the pic you posted above looks exactly like the nor cal do si do cut.


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

You are hilarious dude.
Everybody starts with a seed from some where else for the record.
Nobody created cannabis but somebody took the time to get it where it is today.
Several people in Montana running that cut(purple pounder)but I popped the original seed.
I also made the parents on both sides going back multiple generations........does that make it mine?
A pic is worth a thousand words........lolz.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> You are hilarious dude.
> Everybody starts with a seed from some where else for the record.
> Nobody created cannabis but somebody took the time to get it where it is today.
> Several people in Montana running that cut(purple pounder)but I popped the original seed.
> ...


As famous as you think you are, I have never heard anyone mention your name...... I again, do not understand your argument. I am offering solid genetics to regular home gardeners who weren't able to get cuts like this before. I have taken no credit other than the reaching out and trying to get these genetics into other peoples hands. Again the genetics are from stock people have seen pics of. It is a clone of a plant. No sense in reinventing the wheel every time. Your whole "nobody created cannabis" argument is well beyond the realm of any point here. I think you just reached the emotional deep end my friend. Have a smoke and relax


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

You don't know my name.
You have yet to address anything and your lack of pics is............odd.
You keep referring to emotional outbursts that aren't there as an attempt to deflect?


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> You don't know my name.
> You have yet to address anything and your lack of pics is............odd.
> You keep referring to emotional outbursts that aren't there as an attempt to deflect?


What is there to address again? 

I only refer to the emotional outburst because you seem to have them off and on. Like the tangent on no one created cannabis. Not sure where that came from.

And as far as posting pics. For what reason?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2020)

Because but porn is awesome!


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Because but porn is awesome!


They are all on the tablet at home if any. I will post some time to time to the IG account. I will get some up on here later on today.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 16, 2020)

Why is everyone being such whiny bitches? This is a weed forum, right? Roll up a fatty and chill out. It’s a free market. A void was created and then filled again. Buy it or don’t. Even at double the price of Mama Funk, the cuts are still 25% of what other people are charging for the same damn cut. Keep in mind that the east coast is decades behind the west coast when it comes to clones. Most people can’t run huge numbers so paying 1/3 or 1/2 price of a pack for guaranteed heat...sign me the fuck up lol. The only way you’re going to find something unique is by creating your own


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 16, 2020)

Texans traded D. Hopkins for Cardinals David Johnson lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 16, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Texans traded D. Hopkins for Cardinals David Johnson lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Thee most stupid move ever for the TEXANS IMO. COVID-19 must've infiltrated upper managements thought process. Yes, I am a fan of the club.

Hopkins and The coach had issues for a while,Hopkins kept it professional and never bitched. Tyler Murray should be a happy mofo.


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 16, 2020)

Go Titans. 
Love the trade. 
Keep sinking the Texans Bill. 
Almost as Dumb as 30 mil for Tannahill.


----------



## jtgreen (Mar 16, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thee most stupid move ever for the TEXANS IMO. COVID-19 must've infiltrated upper managements thought process. Yes, I am a fan of the club.
> 
> Hopkins and The coach had issues for a while,Hopkins kept it professional and never bitched. Tyler Murray should be a happy mofo.


they seriously need a good gm


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 16, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> they seriously need a good gm


Never had one since their inception into the league IMO.I'm an old oilers fan so... I wont even mention that other team that starts with a T thats supposed to be the old oilers.


----------



## jtgreen (Mar 16, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Never had one since their inception into the league IMO.I'm an old oilers fan so... I wont even mention that other team that starts with a T thats supposed to be the old oilers.


earl campbell was a machine


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Just because you lack vernacular you shouldn't accuse others of the same. And you are correct, sounding off on a hater in denial will get you no where. Why don't you go join a crochet club or something. Anything to take your mind off this....


Oh Smokey Smokey Smokey you can say what you want to make yourself feel Important in life you can talk about how your Carrying on Mama Funks wishes but lets be honest here your in it to go Look at me Guys ! Look what i'm doing !!

Oh and lets not forget the Knob Hoppers like Mr. Rogers "oops" i mean ColoCowGirl will throw you a few peanuts for a clone . When you and i both know you some dude sitting in his mothers basement growing Mama Funks and Dark hearts Stock in a 4X4 tent.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh Smokey Smokey Smokey you can say what you want to make yourself feel Important in life you can talk about how your Carrying on Mama Funks wishes but lets be honest here your in it to go Look at me Guys ! Look what i'm doing !!
> 
> Oh and lets not forget the Knob Hoppers like Mr. Rogers "oops" i mean ColoCowGirl will throw you a few peanuts for a clone . When you and i both know you some dude sitting in his mothers basement growing Mama Funks and Dark hearts Stock in a 4X4 tent.


Haters gonna hate


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

My camera on my phone is horrible and so is the lighting but I try to be a garden photographer from time to time. Here are some shots.
Blue Zkittlez


Tiger Champagne

Lemon Royale

Strawberry Fpog

Wedding Cake


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 16, 2020)

Here is some sundae driver 19 flower


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Oh Smokey Smokey Smokey you can say what you want to make yourself feel Important in life you can talk about how your Carrying on Mama Funks wishes but lets be honest here your in it to go Look at me Guys ! Look what i'm doing !!
> 
> Oh and lets not forget the Knob Hoppers like Mr. Rogers "oops" i mean ColoCowGirl will throw you a few peanuts for a clone . When you and i both know you some dude sitting in his mothers basement growing Mama Funks and Dark hearts Stock in a 4X4 tent.


I have no doubt your a fat piece of shit sitting in your moms basement, project much? As usual, your just slinging shit. I just took in a clone for the first time and it was none of this. You’re just stupid as you sound, I’m not taking your dumb ass insults. I’ll square up. You just like to try and sound important, like bragging how you sent gromer an email. Fucking nut rider! The trying to take a shot at me for calling you out for being a dick, you only prove my point. So go fuck your self, you thirteen year old virgin that stole your grandmas computer. You talk all shit and fake experiences, no pics ever! Goddam fake ass catfish grower!


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> My camera on my phone is horrible and so is the lighting but I try to be a garden photographer from time to time. Here are some shots.
> Blue Zkittlez
> View attachment 4506325
> 
> ...


Can we see some whole plant pics please?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have no doubt your a fat piece of shit sitting in your moms basement, project much? As usual, your just slinging shit. I just took in a clone for the first time and it was none of this. You’re just stupid as you sound, I’m not taking your dumb ass insults. I’ll square up. You just like to try and sound important, like bragging how you sent gromer an email. Fucking nut rider! The trying to take a shot at me for calling you out for being a dick, you only prove my point. So go fuck your self, you thirteen year old virgin that stole your grandmas computer. You talk all shit and fake experiences, no pics ever! Goddam fake ass catfish grower!


Whoa


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 16, 2020)

You really got to take the old saying, "if it's too good to be true, it probably is" to heart. 

I know folks want everything for bottom dollar but I'd happily pay $100+ a cut for something I really want from a reputable source. Sure beats all the drama to save 80 bucks etc...


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You really got to take the old saying, "if it's too good to be true, it probably is" to heart.
> 
> I know folks want everything for bottom dollar but I'd happily pay $100+ a cut for something I really want from a reputable source. Sure beats all the drama to save 80 bucks etc...


Why not just pop some seeds then.........or even better make some seeds?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 16, 2020)

taint said:


> Why not just pop some seeds then.........or even better make some seeds?


Umm yeah. Kind of already do


----------



## taint (Mar 16, 2020)

Then why would you buy a cut then?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 16, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> earl campbell was a machine


Indeed.The Texas Rose.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 16, 2020)

Damn futile yet genuine attempt to derail the thread with football didn't work.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 17, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> if you are implying that the sale of clones is robbing people blind, let me set a different perspective. Let me first say, I am not discounting the business and practice of breeding and selling seeds. I believe its an important and vital aspect of the community. But if you are a personal grower for personal meds and you only have the ability to run 3-4 plants at most a YEAR!! (Which BTW, is the reality of most closet growers). You cannot expect to have a harvest thats worth a fuck from starting from seed. I can personally attest to this. A closet growers who starts from seed can only pop a handful, out those pick 3-4 to flower out then dry n cure. Now we are at about 16-18 weeks. Come to find out none of those phenos are worth a fuck. Now we are out of 18 weeks of the money and time. So we start over. We pop another pack and repeat the process. I literally went three years and still failed to harvest something that even remotely smelled like weed!!! I thought it was my growing, I thought it was my drying and curing method. I blamed everything except the genetics. So I decided to buy a 300$ “elite clone”. Grew her out the same as I always did, dried her like I always did. I shared some of that herb with some friends (who had no idea I grew it) and they all (individually) told me that it was some of the best smoke of their life.. hmmm, weird huh??
> In sum, I literally wasted a couple thousand dollars popping seeds and growing them out.
> I spent 300$ and now I have genetics that will suit my needs for several years. So you tell me who is fucking who???


Right about reputable clones, wrong about seeds. 
Read about F1s.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 17, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> Right about reputable clones, wrong about seeds.
> Read about F1s.


Negative. My experience is real. I ran a huge variety of brands and seeds. The point of the post is, statistically for someone with my lack of real estate, its much cheaper and efficient to run with clones than seeds. You can’t say my experience is wrong, it definitely happened....


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 17, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Negative. My experience is real. I ran a huge variety of brands and seeds. The point of the post is, statistically for someone with my lack of real estate, its much cheaper and efficient to run with clones than seeds. You can’t say my experience is wrong, it definitely happened....


What seeds? Ive done some gps stuff that grows n looks like other reviewers pics. Female seeds critical sour ran 2 both very similar brown flower stocky plant. 
F1s from stable parents can be very similar. Im running orange blossom special one smells like oranges and one smells like orange soda. 
But i just grow for fun so if u need a terp report and a clone i get that for sure. 
I wait for reviews n growdiaries though.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Can we see some whole plant pics please?


Of course you are not satisfied yet.That would be too easy for someone sooo arrogant......  

Didn't post them for you though. They went up for Colocowboy who asked nicely


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Why not just pop some seeds then.........or even better make some seeds?


Because you know what you are getting with clones. You don't have to weed through phenos. How is this a hard concept for you to understand??? It really is that simple


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> What’s your best yielder?


The strawberry cough by far. Thing is a monster with 12-16 inch spear colas all over the place


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 17, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> What seeds? Ive done some gps stuff that grows n looks like other reviewers pics. Female seeds critical sour ran 2 both very similar brown flower stocky plant.
> F1s from stable parents can be very similar. Im running orange blossom special one smells like oranges and one smells like orange soda.
> But i just grow for fun so if u need a terp report and a clone i get that for sure.
> I wait for reviews n growdiaries though.


I have ran a handful of each.
GPS
Cali connect
Irie genetic
JOTI ( Their northern lights was OK) if their god bud didnt hermie, that would have been my big break through
HSO
CSI
CannaVenture (raspberry kush smelled ok, no potency whatso ever)
Brothers grimm
DVG
Sin city seeds


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Of course you are not satisfied yet.That would be too easy for someone sooo arrogant......
> 
> Didn't post them for you though. They went up for Colocowboy who asked nicely


Because the plants are obviously poorly grown.........lolz.
Your pics showed me everything homeboy and really make me chuckle.
Hint number one.........keeping the plant healthy till the end is what creates yield.
You fellas have a great day.


----------



## Matti (Mar 17, 2020)

Screenshot as the post he made was deleted


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2020)

That is...........hilarious.
Listen just keep digging,poking and most importantly ask for pics.
The person starts becoming unstable or unwilling to show pics then shows very tightly cropped pics of bad plants.......warning signs homies.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Because the plants are obviously poorly grown.........lolz.
> Your pics showed me everything homeboy and really make me chuckle.
> Hint number one.........keeping the plant healthy till the end is what creates yield.
> You fellas have a great day.


Well lets get down to the real issue here. You are another arrogant hater like the other. There wouldn't be anything to satisfy you because you would just keep digging for something. First it was my gear, now its my grow skill. Hate hate hate hate hate


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> That is...........hilarious.
> Listen just keep digging,poking and most importantly ask for pics.
> The person starts becoming unstable or unwilling to show pics then shows very tightly cropped pics of bad plants.......warning signs homies.


Not sure when I became unstable, I can show you the point you did though  

So what warning signs are these though?? I can tell you the ones you are giving off again if you would like.....


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Because the plants are obviously poorly grown.........lolz.
> Your pics showed me everything homeboy and really make me chuckle.
> Hint number one.........keeping the plant healthy till the end is what creates yield.
> You fellas have a great day.


This one is for you specially


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2020)

Still no plant pics.........lolz.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Still no plant pics.........lolz.


Still wouldn't help for your insanity


----------



## nc208 (Mar 17, 2020)

Matti said:


> Screenshot as the post he made was deleted


Very interesting how fast this scammer has dropped the grandmother act.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Very interesting how fast this scammer has dropped the grandmother act.


Could you picture her old crazy ass coming out in some 1950s couch looking dress and white hair and those grandma glasses with a knife in the air like she is norman bates mother.......


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn futile yet genuine attempt to derail the thread with football didn't work.


Go Cowboys.....
That should work


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 17, 2020)

Tom Brady is retiring


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 17, 2020)

Cam Newton is open to be traded...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 17, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Could you picture her old crazy ass coming out in some 1950s couch looking dress and white hair and those grandma glasses with a knife in the air like she is norman bates mother.......


----------



## Matti (Mar 17, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> Could you picture her old crazy ass coming out in some 1950s couch looking dress and white hair and those grandma glasses with a knife in the air like she is norman bates mother.......


he/she is still going bonkers on reddit tho 

very entertaining


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 17, 2020)

Matti said:


> he/she is still going bonkers on reddit tho
> 
> very entertaining


I don't think she's pretending to be a senior, but I do think she needs to learn some proper trading etiquette.
People get way too emotional over this shit.

In the words of my wise grandma "don't fret, its just gardening, dear".


----------



## booms111 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## mordynyc (Mar 17, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I have ran a handful of each.
> GPS
> Cali connect
> Irie genetic
> ...


Cannaventure LVTK was the shit would knock out my uncle on his ass.
Im doing summer start grow outdoors it gets too hot indoors to maintain a big photoplant with ac set 80 for the house.
I run autos now but they are even less stable in general especially heights, but breeders have made leaps on that ground to date.

What strains u run?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 17, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> Cannaventure LVTK was the shit would knock out my uncle on his ass.
> Im doing summer start grow outdoors it gets too hot indoors to maintain a big photoplant with ac set 80 for the house.
> I run autos now but they are even less stable in general especially heights, but breeders have made leaps on that ground to date.
> 
> What strains u run?


Man, too many to list.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 17, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Man, too many to list.


That is unfortunate. 
When I run F1 photos again ill let you know.
These GPS OBS were put 1st. outside 2nd. south dacing 2nd fl window (30k lux i have a screen). 
Both smell like oranges.
This has one of the best reviews for a gps regular photo strain though on their site and great remarks here.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 17, 2020)

Came in a little late to the ass grabbing it seems, what happened?


----------



## jtgreen (Mar 17, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> View attachment 4506434


Changed his name to ej and dropped fake clone


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope y'all that think my plants are horribly grown and liked that comment don't hit me up for clones, you should go to the professionals.....  

For those that are not judgmental, nit picky growers, we are here for you..... 

I always love when people assume that growing takes skill. Been doing this long enough to know that is not true. Does take time and being tedious but skill is just what people like to say they have to feel better about themselves.... just some 2 cents for all you master growers out there


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 17, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I hope y'all that think my plants are horribly grown and liked that comment don't hit me up for clones, you should go to the professionals.....
> 
> For those that are not judgmental, nit picky growers, we are here for you.....
> 
> I always love when people assume that growing takes skill. Been doing this long enough to know that is not true. Does take time and being tedious but skill is just what people like to say they have to feel better about themselves.... just some 2 cents for all you master growers out there


Is knowing how to research, and use scientific theory and tools a skill?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2020)

Anything in life takes skill to get good at, period. 

What an absurd notion. 

And if you're trying to sell cuts then the health of your plants matter, a lot! Imo


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> Is knowing how to research, and use scientific theory and tools a skill?


Sure, as much as a 6th grader trying to learn fractions and a calculator. What skill is there really?

I am a very simple grower now a days, I admit. Use the kiss method pretty much all the way through. Know my water pretty well and don't even ph most of the time because I know where it falls after adding everything. Drain to waste coco. I am not sure where someone would see something wrong with my grows but apparently people are judgmental. One thing I can't stand is a judgmental grower. Just another level of arrogance to me. Irks me. Should be trying to help others in the community not turning it into some measuring tournament over here. 

You want to know where we really put in effort, its IPM. We do one every other week green cure foliars as well as a wettable sulfur foliar the same. We alternate weeks. We use sm-90 and silica with every watering and sns 209 every 2 weeks for a drench. On top of that we use a uvc bulb with ozone and sanitize our mother and clone tents once every 2 weeks with the plants removed, we do our flower tents between harvests. Not a bug or a spec of PM anywhere.


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2020)

Damn..........I spray absolutely nothing and use Peters 20-20-20 at 1/2 tsp. Per gallon every watering.
Sunshine mix#4 and that is all.
Why you do all that stuffs?


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anything in life takes skill to get good at, period.
> 
> What an absurd notion.
> 
> And if you're trying to sell cuts then the health of your plants matter, a lot! Imo


Apparently people think my plants don't look healthy enough for their high yields or something...

I mean I am all for the positive criticism if people want to point out why they don't look healthy. Be my guest. 

I went over our IPM and the clones look very healthy with plenty of roots. Even would back them 100%.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> Damn..........I spray absolutely nothing and use Peters 20-20-20 at 1/2 tsp. Per gallon every watering.
> Sunshine mix#4 and that is all.
> Why you do all that stuffs?


Of course you do sunshine, in your head you walk on water.

We use all that stuff to make sure we do not pass anything like pm or bugs or any that matter on to anyone through clone. Hopefully that is simple enough for you to understand


----------



## taint (Mar 17, 2020)

You are adorable yourself,you are welcome for the tips by the way.
Really translates into profits when you can provide quality,safe products.
Have fun with it I believe my point about you had been made.


----------



## smokadepep (Mar 17, 2020)

taint said:


> You are adorable yourself,you are welcome for the tips by the way.
> Really translates into profits when you can provide quality,safe products.
> Have fun with it I believe my point about you had been made.


Only you would think you gave "tips" 
I am sure your point wont phase me much. I am not too worried what some self righteous arrogant hater wants to think


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 18, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Never had one since their inception into the league IMO.I'm an old oilers fan so... I wont even mention that other team that starts with a T thats supposed to be the old oilers.


I still have my Earl Campbell shirt. Luv ya blu.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 18, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> The strawberry cough by far. Thing is a monster with 12-16 inch spear colas all over the place


Agreed. I have some monster colas on mine.
My Wedding cake has those same burnt looking/light stressed(?) leaves in different places on the plant. Guess it's genetics.

Tangies WC looks like mine,yours also...with the leaves. I know she's healthy tho. Any suggestions as to what it is? I run Megacrop @ 4gs per gallon all the way thru.

Strawberry Cough coming down in aT the end of the week. Sunday Driver & Wedding Cake behind that. 
How long did you take your WC & SD?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 18, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Can I see what your strawberry cough looks like?


I have some pics of it and the creepy foxtails in the MamaFunk thread. I'll get updated ones when I check da spot again or at chop.

Actually, here's a few. About 10 days to weeks ago.
The main was suppercropped a few times.


Lower Lower nugs. At least 4' away from the canopy + 24" away from the cobs.Foxy foxtails there also.

Creepy finger foxtails.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 18, 2020)

Cob Didnt your Diesel from shoreline grow similar fox tails? Do you use any Kelp/Seaweed products


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have some pics of it and the creepy foxtails in the MamaFunk thread. I'll get updated ones when I check da spot again or at chop.
> 
> Actually, here's a few. About 10 days to weeks ago.
> The main was suppercropped a few times.
> ...


 Might wanna dim your cob's if you can the last 2 weeks of flower it sometimes helps with Fox tailing bud.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed. I have some monster colas on mine.
> My Wedding cake has those same burnt looking/light stressed(?) leaves in different places on the plant. Guess it's genetics.
> 
> Tangies WC looks like mine,yours also...with the leaves. I know she's healthy tho. Any suggestions as to what it is? I run Megacrop @ 4gs per gallon all the way thru.
> ...


Wedding cake has been a finicky bitch since I got it. I threw it outdoors for a couple days when it was nice out and it perked right up, I'm thinking it doesn't like my led lights. I'm starting to feed it more and give it more calcium which seems to be helping.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2020)

good luck


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> good luck


Yikes. Where did you get them and what cuts?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Cob Didnt your Diesel from shoreline grow similar fox tails? Do you use any Kelp/Seaweed products


Yessir it did foxtail,those were dense bulbous foxtails. These strawberry arent really dense nor are they light & fluffy. The creepy finger foxtails at the tips were my concern.
Nah,no Kelp/Seaweed products. Just 4gs of Megacrop per gal,alternating recharge & Athena biosis for bennies,homemade sweet-takennfrom a recipe on the forum and Floralicious plus sometimes.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Might wanna dim your cob's if you can the last 2 weeks of flower it sometimes helps with Fox tailing bud.


Thanks Sco,I'm not trippin'. They don't bother me.As long as it's potent ganja with character,I'm straight. I'll continue to run her and see if her morphology changes as she adjusts to my environment and systems. I won't let 1 cultivar dictate the whole space,either get with the program or kick ricks.
Who's know what kind of environmental parameters she was mom'd in as well as flowered in MamaFunks OP. I'm pretty sure they vary quite differently than mine.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> good luck


Bodyne, who was the sender? That sucks.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Bodyne, who was the sender? That sucks.


It was me. He wanted them replaced with an upgrade and he got it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Wedding cake has been a finicky bitch since I got it. I threw it outdoors for a couple days when it was nice out and it perked right up, I'm thinking it doesn't like my led lights. I'm starting to feed it more and give it more calcium which seems to be helping.


This is my first run of any of my MF cuts. They all eat from the same plate. My sundae driver righrt next to the WC shows no signs of needing anything nor the light intensity is too much. Which leads me to the assumption that it's genetics and light intensity.

I've had a thought about this for a while. I think it matters what type of lighting (outside of environment) The cuts these moms are being propagated under. 
As stated previously I'm not sure what lighting MF was using to keep her moms but I KNOW for a fact it isn't the same as my veg rig. All 3 of my current MF clones are under Cree3590s. The Grape Ape and Skywalker OG,were flowered under cobs.

They'll all get a few rounds to see how they shake out. The Strawberry Cough,Wedding Cake,Sundae Driver and Grape Ape will continue to be run regardless...lol. Well at least until I find better in my bean runs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was me. He wanted them replaced with an upgrade and he got it.


Ahh ok,doesn't look like they faired well on the trip. They might perk up. An aerocloner would stand 'em up quick fast.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> This is my first run of any of my MF cuts. They all eat from the same plate. My sundae driver righrt next to the WC shows no signs of needing anything nor the light intensity is too much. Which leads me to the assumption that it's genetics and light intensity.
> 
> I've had a thought about this for a while. I think it matters what type of lighting (outside of environment) The cuts these moms are being propagated under.
> As stated previously I'm not sure what lighting MF was using to keep her moms but I KNOW for a fact it isn't the same as my veg rig. All 3 of my current MF clones are under Cree3590s. The Grape Ape and Skywalker OG,were flowered under cobs.
> ...


This is definitely a real thing...lighting, medium, nutes, etc. if you grow organic, using a salt based cut will take a couple runs to ‘normalize’. Same with lighting imo


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was me. He wanted them replaced with an upgrade and he got it.


All is well. Will never understand why you shipped like you did, but it's all good. Chronic wonders ended up in a dope house, lol, I got 15 wedding cake s1 invitations all in one pack, so win win win, lol. Peace and karma, bro. But I'd have left them in the priority box, and not put in first class bag to save 2 dollars yet added 2 days of shipping in dead of winter. But thanks for making it right, greatly appreciated.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yessir it did foxtail,those were dense bulbous foxtails. These strawberry arent really dense nor are they light & fluffy. The creepy finger foxtails at the tips were my concern.
> Nah,no Kelp/Seaweed products. Just 4gs of Megacrop per gal,alternating recharge & Athena biosis for bennies,homemade sweet-takennfrom a recipe on the forum and Floralicious plus sometimes.


Floralicious plus.. Id bet thats our potential culprit.. if u use it too far into flowering you'll have flowers throwing up Gang signs at you


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 19, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Floralicious plus.. Id bet thats our potential culprit.. if u use it too far into flowering you'll have flowers throwing up Gang signs at you


Word? Hmmmm...that would be the only ingredient that has those products in it. So,it'll affect certain cultivars in this manner? It isn't used regularly. 10 drops to a 5 gal bucket-2 drops per gal. Now you've got me thinking about the Floralicious Plus. How far is "far in flower" in this instance? Might have to run a couple solo cup clones one with and one without,to see what's poppin'.
Hahaha..gang signs.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 19, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was me. He wanted them replaced with an upgrade and he got it.


Hey shore, I posted up a question on the shoreline genetics thread but I believe you missed it. I apologize if this has been clearly explained but what are the origins of your shoreline, is it a bonafide original cut or????? And I remember a while back you were talking about working a skunk and getting ready to releasing it, whatever happened to that?


----------



## goMM (Mar 19, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Say fellas if you want clones real deal clones that have insurance behind them you do better dealing with First class genetic, Fiya, and milky meds. All that strainly bs will have you wanting to really hurt someone. Stop cheating yourself and treat yourself. They might be pricey for some cuts but it’s worth it in the long run.


They fucking wit the East coast


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 19, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Floralicious plus.. Id bet thats our potential culprit.. if u use it too far into flowering you'll have flowers throwing up Gang signs at you


It has seaweed juice.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 19, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Hey shore, I posted up a question on the shoreline genetics thread but I believe you missed it. I apologize if this has been clearly explained but what are the origins of your shoreline, is it a bonafide original cut or????? And I remember a while back you were talking about working a skunk and getting ready to releasing it, whatever happened to that?


The one on Strainly is a bx2 of the original.
With the skunks, I hunted through Afghan and Super Skunk from different breeders including old Sensi Seeds and Nirvana. It wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 19, 2020)

goMM said:


> They fucking wit the East coast


They do well Milk do idk about Fiya never messed with him but Milk Dog for sure .


----------



## goMM (Mar 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> They do well Milk do idk about Fiya never messed with him but Milk Dog for sure .


Good looking out bro I’m a check they nuts


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> I hope y'all that think my plants are horribly grown and liked that comment don't hit me up for clones, you should go to the professionals.....
> 
> For those that are not judgmental, nit picky growers, we are here for you.....
> 
> I always love when people assume that growing takes skill. Been doing this long enough to know that is not true. Does take time and being tedious but skill is just what people like to say they have to feel better about themselves.... just some 2 cents for all you master growers out there


You obviously don't wish to aquire the "skill" to grow well and discount those that can as being uh, just persistent?
I would never buy your clones with a comment like that. Lot's of fish in the sea and you don't really carry what I want, your more flavor of the day, like a Purple Punch peddler. 
Which I get, it's where the money is.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You obviously don't wish to aquire the "skill" to grow well and discount those that can as being uh, just persistent?
> I would never buy your clones with a comment like that. Lot's of fish in the sea and you don't really carry what I want, your more flavor of the day, like a Purple Punch peddler.
> Which I get, it's where the money is.


Would you guys fucking stop already! Are you really so bored that you just have to fill this thread with your crap!?!?! You have said your two cents and since all this dog piling is just stating opinion with basis on nothing and purpose of nothing beyond trashing another person, please start a trash thread and go there. Pep, you’re no exception! You said your piece, let it go. 
For the record there are plenty of half assed grows to talk shit about here, but that’s pretty dick to have nothing but shit in your mouth! try helping a fucker instead of pushing them down, holy shit fellas! Where the good mutherfuckers at?


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 22, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> It was me. He wanted them replaced with an upgrade and he got it.


Done multiple deals with Shoreline, he is a man of integrity.


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 22, 2020)

This thread needs more Shorelines and Bodynes .


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Would you guys fucking stop already! Are you really so bored that you just have to fill this thread with your crap!?!?! You have said your two cents and since all this dog piling is just stating opinion with basis on nothing and purpose of nothing beyond trashing another person, please start a trash thread and go there. Pep, you’re no exception! You said your piece, let it go.
> For the record there are plenty of half assed grows to talk shit about here, but that’s pretty dick to have nothing but shit in your mouth! try helping a fucker instead of pushing them down, holy shit fellas! Where the good mutherfuckers at?


Just calling out ignorance when I see it. 
Especially coming from someone trying to peddle his wares. 
It's not like he was on hear looking for advise on growing.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 22, 2020)

It’s not like anything constructive is being said at all! I’m not against some tough love but let it lie, please.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s not like anything constructive is being said at all! I’m not against some tough love but let it lie, please.


I said what I needed to say. 
There's no jealousy, hate or dick riding in my opinion on the matter.

On a better note, I've noticed a dramatic uptick in the amount of clones available on Strainly lately.
Unfortunately, at this point, I'm not spending any more money on anything, but the basics.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 22, 2020)

Alright, who are your top 5 Clone shippers from strainly?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 22, 2020)

Shoreline...only person I’ve received clones from


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Word? Hmmmm...that would be the only ingredient that has those products in it. So,it'll affect certain cultivars in this manner? It isn't used regularly. 10 drops to a 5 gal bucket-2 drops per gal. Now you've got me thinking about the Floralicious Plus. How far is "far in flower" in this instance? Might have to run a couple solo cup clones one with and one without,to see what's poppin'.
> Hahaha..gang signs.


My experience with Flora+ was the same. I learned real quick to back that shit off at wk 5. Same with Aptus Fas, or similar monosilicics (Mills Vitalize/Power Si). Both can have adverse effects on yeild/finishing times.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Wedding cake has been a finicky bitch since I got it. I threw it outdoors for a couple days when it was nice out and it perked right up, I'm thinking it doesn't like my led lights. I'm starting to feed it more and give it more calcium which seems to be helping.


It took a me a little bit to dial that one in too. Throughout veg and early flower I've not only upped the CalMag to full strength but also added a little extra mag with MagAmp. This seems to cure the purpling as well as keeping the pH steady around 6.1 (in an amended coco/peat substrate)

The Biscotti appears to have similar needs. Really loves calcium and magnesium. So much so, that I've contemplated running these two with some Nectar For the Gods. Its calcium driven and one of the best lines I've found for strengthening plants that have a floppy or weak frame. (I'm looking at you GG4)

These are around wk 3-4 I guess. They tolerated the low RH well too (it was down in the teens in this pic)


----------



## macsnax (Mar 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My experience with Flora+ was the same. I learned real quick to back that shit off at wk 5. Same with Aptus Fas, or similar monosilicics (Mills Vitalize/Power Si). Both can have adverse effects on yeild/finishing times.


I feel like you're one of the better growers around here and don't get much credit for it. You got your shit down miss


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I feel like you're one of the better growers around here and don't get much credit for it. You got your shit down miss


Awww, that's so nice to hear. You grow some pretty amazing plants yourself.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

So I flipped my questionable Triangle Kush Clone, that I bought from Sunshinestateseedco about 2 weeks ago, after taking cuts.
She is a shorty so far, but I didn't want to waste time vegging her if she is at least not a good fake. If she doesn't quite live up to a legit cut of TK, but woops ass anyway I'll keep her around.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So I flipped my questionable Triangle Kush Clone, that I bought from Sunshinestateseedco about 2 weeks ago, after taking cuts.
> She is a shorty so far, but I didn't want to waste time vegging her if she is at least not a good fake. If she doesn't quite live up to a legit cut of TK, but woops ass anyway I'll keep her around.
> View attachment 4515090


The stem rub on mine is very kush plus something crazy.
How about yours?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

kona gold said:


> The stem rub on mine is very kush plus something crazy.
> How about yours?


I haven't really given her a good sniff yet.
Taking clones though, I noticed a refreshing smell, like the way citrus leaves smell when bruised, not the way the fruit itself smells.
I will try to remember to give her a good rub tonight and give you my impression.


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Mar 29, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Alien OG that will never leave my spot
> 
> View attachment 4418820


Been looking for something potent to grow out and this was recommended for just that and yield. What do you like about it?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 30, 2020)

Jonny Jetson said:


> Been looking for something potent to grow out and this was recommended for just that and yield. What do you like about it?


If it's legit it is who has it ? I know or should i say it's highly unlikely the one who posted that picture is selling that cut so who has this cut for sale ?


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Apr 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> If it's legit it is who has it ? I know or should i say it's highly unlikely the one who posted that picture is selling that cut so who has this cut for sale ?


A guy that's selling clones out in California.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 1, 2020)

Heisenbean on strainly now trying to sell cuts lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Hiesenbean is on strainly now trying to sell cuts lol


Good luck to the person buying those cuts.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2020)

He listed his gucciberry


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He listed his gucciberry


I think you misspelled wedding crasher


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I think you misspelled wedding crasher


I think you think your a wise guy!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think you think your a wise guy!
> View attachment 4520419


I think you don't follow the weed seen so well. Symbiotic made WC x PP way before that clown copied their strain.. And Clearwater made it before them. So yea that's wedding crasher.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2020)

lol I’m just reading black and white and you’re inferring a bunch of “weed scene” drama. You’re right about one thing, that guy is an ass and I don’t follow his stuff at all.
Also It’s fair to say I’m getting caught up to some things that went down in a certain range of years where I wasn’t in the scene at all.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

Jonny Jetson said:


> A guy that's selling clones out in California.


The deal is, is you gotta know where your cuts are coming from and trust who's giving it to you. Don't care, there's too many fakes out there. And if you want a real scare look at what's happened with hop/hemp latent viroid. Be safe it's your garden.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 1, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Heisenbean on strainly now trying to sell cuts lol


Well tell him to DM me if his snips ever happen to wander to a side branch of Gu's Stardawg Male


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So I flipped my questionable Triangle Kush Clone, that I bought from Sunshinestateseedco about 2 weeks ago, after taking cuts.
> She is a shorty so far, but I didn't want to waste time vegging her if she is at least not a good fake. If she doesn't quite live up to a legit cut of TK, but woops ass anyway I'll keep her around.
> View attachment 4515090


I am not seeing any three finger leaves man and there def should be.....Doesn't look anywhere viney enough either. Just being upfront I would say 100% not it. Even the S1's have the three finger leaves in all pheno.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> What’s happening now??


Just trust where you get stuff, all I'm saying


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Apr 2, 2020)

macsnax said:


> The deal is, is you gotta know where your cuts are coming from and trust who's giving it to you. Don't care, there's too many fakes out there. And if you want a real scare look at what's happened with hop/hemp latent viroid. Be safe it's your garden.


So you know every plant that's been in your gardens history. Parents, who bred it, who got the cut and was given it after, etc? And for the growers who have to lay low because they aren't in a legal grow state the chances of that happening are slim. I've never met a fellow grower (never tried either) in my state and wouldn't want to.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am not seeing any three finger leaves man and there def should be.....Doesn't look anywhere viney enough either. Just being upfront I would say 100% not it. Even the S1's have the three finger leaves in all pheno.


The one I got from them is like a 3/5 leaf right now.
Excuse all the mess. Had just transplanted some yellowing dying clones I neglected.
Triangle bottom. Crippie top.
Just sprayed with plant therapy. So that's not mites.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am not seeing any three finger leaves man and there def should be.....Doesn't look anywhere viney enough either. Just being upfront I would say 100% not it. Even the S1's have the three finger leaves in all pheno.


The csi tk s1 that I grew all had 5 leaves no 3 fingers phenos


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

Jonny Jetson said:


> So you know every plant that's been in your gardens history. Parents, who bred it, who got the cut and was given it after, etc? And for the growers who have to lay low because they aren't in a legal grow state the chances of that happening are slim. I've never met a fellow grower (never tried either) in my state and wouldn't want to.


No what I mean is I've been watching this thread and I know how many people are out there doing bad stuff. Not gonna name drop, but I know people that I'm close to. This new clone thing is not really helping cannabis. It's not a good deal to be sending each other a virus that makes people have to start over. Been there done that. It's even worse, someone that doesn't see it and keeps passing it around....... Just remember, it's your garden and you care about it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 2, 2020)

kona gold said:


> The one I got from them is like a 3/5 leaf right now.
> Excuse all the mess. Had just transplanted some yellowing dying clones I neglected.
> Triangle bottom. Crippie top.
> Just sprayed with plant therapy. So that's not mites.
> View attachment 4520868View attachment 4520867


The bottom two leaves in this pic is exactly what you want to see. This one does look like it is OGK. Those 3 leafs are the biggest clue for those of you looking for legit OGK stuff. The floppier the stems when pheno hunting tends to be the best phenos. And when I mean flop it's like a fuckin grape vine not supported.



jtgreen said:


> The csi tk s1 that I grew all had 5 leaves no 3 fingers phenos


Very strange because the 30 I grew all had extremely obvious 3 leaf and nodes were not very close at all on vast majority of phenos. His beans are definitely legit.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

The insane OG phenos have those Trident leaves .. real OG kush still king of the Hill bro


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

My buddy who got the GMO cut from Tree House Cartel... got some Root Aphids with it .. what a joke.. my friend is a novice grower and didnt notice them till the Flyer stage aka Full Evolution


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> My buddy who got the GMO cut from Tree House Cartel... got some Root Aphids with it .. what a joke.. my friend is a novice grower and didnt notice them till the Flyer stage aka Full Evolution


Are those the ones that crawl up the stems


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 3, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Are those the ones that crawl up the stems


Yeah bro once they become a problem they will emerge from the root zone and evolve to flying .. its creepy


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The bottom two leaves in this pic is exactly what you want to see. This one does look like it is OGK. Those 3 leafs are the biggest clue for those of you looking for legit OGK stuff. The floppier the stems when pheno hunting tends to be the best phenos. And when I mean flop it's like a fuckin grape vine not supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange because the 30 I grew all had extremely obvious 3 leaf and nodes were not very close at all on vast majority of phenos. His beans are definitely legit.


CSI is legit. I like how you read plants, kinda like me


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am not seeing any three finger leaves man and there def should be.....Doesn't look anywhere viney enough either. Just being upfront I would say 100% not it. Even the S1's have the three finger leaves in all pheno.


You're probably right.
As far as stretch is concerned, she doesn't seem to be any more stretchy than the average plant under HPS and heavy feed.
She's only tripled in size in the last 3 weeks.

As far as 3 bladed leaves are concerned, there are like 2 or 3 on the plant. A few 4 blades and mostly 5 blade.

I do wonder if environment can play a role in the 3 blade phenotype that most Og's are known for?
I've been scanning through photos from around the net and considering many people may also have fakes, there seems to be many people with 3 bladed TK leaves moderately dispersed around the plant, but also with many examples of 4 and 5 leaves dominating!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

> You're probably right.
> As far as stretch is concerned, she doesn't seem to be any more stretchy than the average plant under HPS and heavy feed.
> She's only tripled in size in the last 3 weeks.


As far as stretch goes. 
This Tk Larry clone I picked up from First Class has stretched by 5 times and is lanky as they come under the HPS and heavy feed.
I had to torture the tops, she was getting too tall.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You're probably right.
> As far as stretch is concerned, she doesn't seem to be any more stretchy than the average plant under HPS and heavy feed.
> She's only tripled in size in the last 3 weeks.
> View attachment 4522172
> ...


Smaller plants will put out them 3's(on OG) 
From what I have seen..

& first class is the best for true cuts & findings from his own work..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You're probably right.
> As far as stretch is concerned, she doesn't seem to be any more stretchy than the average plant under HPS and heavy feed.
> She's only tripled in size in the last 3 weeks.
> View attachment 4522172
> ...


That first picture looks a lot like the sfv cut I got from dark heart. She didnt stretch much either. Dont know how she would have finished because I tossed it at week 4 of flower.

Not bad but my lvtk blew it away at same point so i tossed it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That first picture looks a lot like the sfv cut I got from dark heart. She didnt stretch much either. Dont know how she would have finished because I tossed it at week 4 of flower.
> 
> Not bad but my lvtk blew it away at same point so i tossed it.


Next time you get an elite like SFV and don't want it, I'll take her off your hands, lol.
Speaking of which, looks like my plans have changed with this pandemic and I need to start them seeds you sent me.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You're probably right.
> As far as stretch is concerned, she doesn't seem to be any more stretchy than the average plant under HPS and heavy feed.
> She's only tripled in size in the last 3 weeks.
> View attachment 4522172
> ...


That pic from space bound looks 100% spot on. See how super thin those stems are? Imagine even half way through flower...This is a good pic for everyone to use to give everyone an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah bro once they become a problem they will emerge from the root zone and evolve to flying .. its creepy


 my dude....... Lol that was quote to bakers... don't know why it's quoting you


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Next time you get an elite like SFV and don't want it, I'll take her off your hands, lol.
> Speaking of which, looks like my plans have changed with this pandemic and I need to start them seeds you sent me.


It wasnt real sfv og or else I would have finished running it. According to dark heart their cut is sfv og x afghani aka swerve's sfv og. I found that out after I already had her in flower. 

I'm stilling waiting to find the real sfv.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It wasnt real sfv og or else I would have finished running it. According to dark heart their cut is sfv og x afghani aka swerve's sfv og. I found that out after I already had her in flower.
> 
> I'm stilling waiting to find the real sfv.


Yeah, I've seen Swerve's cut available from a few places.
I didn't know he tampered with it, but I had heard it wasn't a pure Og Kush and the addition of Lemon terps to the Og gene pool started with the creation of SFV.
I'm just reciting what I've heard and believe very little of what I've read in cannalore


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It wasnt real sfv og or else I would have finished running it. According to dark heart their cut is sfv og x afghani aka swerve's sfv og. I found that out after I already had her in flower.
> 
> I'm stilling waiting to find the real sfv.


Gotcha bud pm


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> My buddy who got the GMO cut from Tree House Cartel... got some Root Aphids with it .. what a joke.. my friend is a novice grower and didnt notice them till the Flyer stage aka Full Evolution



Their description of GMO looks like it was taken from the Greenpoint Seeds playbook.

Petrol, where are these guys from, England?
Since when does Its Chemdawg ancestry provide a petrol smell layered with coffee and fruit, especially Chem D?
Sounds like it was copied and pasted off of some British seed banks description. Someone without any clue of what GMO smells like.
I wouldn't touch it on this alone.
Must be some shady characters.


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 4, 2020)

I know most of the communications here are dealing with clones, which I've never bought from strainly, but I have purchased seeds from black sheep genetics, as well as one love, and both were legit.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Yeah, I've seen Swerve's cut available from a few places.
> I didn't know he tampered with it, but I had heard it wasn't a pure Og Kush and the addition of Lemon terps to the Og gene pool started with the creation of SFV.
> I'm just reciting what I've heard and believe very little of what I've read in cannalore


Some of the og's will send you shit, cause they hate what's going on. The people that did this when it was risky. They all can't stand the state of mj.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> I know most of the communications here are dealing with clones, which I've never bought from strainly, but I have purchased seeds from black sheep genetics, as well as one love, and both were legit.


Black sheep is good


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4522483
> Their description of GMO looks like it was taken from the Greenpoint Seeds playbook.
> 
> Petrol, where are these guys from, England?
> ...


Honestly there isnt 1 cut on strainly worth risking anything over... my friend is a rookie grower.. if I wanted some whack cut like GMO.. I would have paid $18 and got from PCG via Buds and Roses


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 4, 2020)

Man I really wanted to get some clones off Strainly cuz I don't know where to get clones anywhere else(I'm in TX).... Seems like alot of people have negative things to say about that site.... I could just get seeds but I'm doing a small 3x3 closet grow and I don't want to have to hunt down certain Phenos. I wanted to work with something legit top shelf right off the bat. Blaaahhhh I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 5, 2020)

Marla 420 said:


> Man I really wanted to get some clones off Strainly cuz I don't know where to get clones anywhere else(I'm in TX).... Seems like alot of people have negative things to say about that site.... I could just get seeds but I'm doing a small 3x3 closet grow and I don't want to have to hunt down certain Phenos. I wanted to work with something legit top shelf right off the bat. Blaaahhhh I guess I'll keep looking.
> [/QUOTE / PM @akhiymjames
> 
> Report


----------



## Jonny Jetson (Apr 5, 2020)

macsnax said:


> No what I mean is I've been watching this thread and I know how many people are out there doing bad stuff. Not gonna name drop, but I know people that I'm close to. This new clone thing is not really helping cannabis. It's not a good deal to be sending each other a virus that makes people have to start over. Been there done that. It's even worse, someone that doesn't see it and keeps passing it around....... Just remember, it's your garden and you care about it.


I feel you. I have seen the horror stories on the forums and on instagram. I've never bought any clones from anyone. Everything is through packs of seeds although I would like to find a reliable person with legit clones to save time and money. I'll keep popping packs until I pi e in a state that sells clones legally one day.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 5, 2020)

You cannot be spared the possibility of infection by a local clone, for the record. 
im going to say it again so please take heed, don’t come here and belittle people for trying to get clones, that’s not what this thread is for and you will catch an elbow!
There is a place for risk, personally I had a situation where I had to give up my library. Now, having spent years pheno hunting with very limited success for whatever reason, I really just need to have some descent smoke in my jars. Buying dispensary grass is more an affront to my growing heritage than trying to get a cut, trust! 
I have healed thousands of plants over the years and fought nearly every form of pestilence, maybe that path is shorter. My line in the sand has been broad mite infection (if I see these it’s game over, begin again), I have been scouring these clones with microscope and keeping a very close eye. most of them I just got stable and took clones then ejected the cut I purchased, that helped to ensure if anything was lingering out of sight in root cubes that it wouldn’t get a foot hold in my space. religious IPM and not trying to rush anything has me 4 months in and I am about to make a flower run finally. If you have no established plants to loose it may be worth the risk! 
Even for a cut like GMO, which I am happy to have and looking forward to. First run will be all cuts from strainly, GMO, lemon Larry, ecsd, and Bruce banner
or purple punch. Those last two had a poor response to a ph drift recently from not paying attention while building my new grow shed so we’ll see which looks most healthy to roll!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2020)

I def got clean legit clones on strainly Quetzalcoatl.Cultivars. GMO right here


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2020)

What all is people looking for? Got access to a lot of stuff so if you needing something particular let me know


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You cannot be spared the possibility of infection by a local clone, for the record.
> im going to say it again so please take heed, don’t come here and belittle people for trying to get clones, that’s not what this thread is for and you will catch an elbow!
> There is a place for risk, personally I had a situation where I had to give up my library. Now, having spent years pheno hunting with very limited success for whatever reason, I really just need to have some descent smoke in my jars. Buying dispensary grass is more an affront to my growing heritage than trying to get a cut, trust!
> I have healed thousands of plants over the years and fought nearly every form of pestilence, maybe that path is shorter. My line in the sand has been broad mite infection (if I see these it’s game over, begin again), I have been scouring these clones with microscope and keeping a very close eye. most of them I just got stable and took clones then ejected the cut I purchased, that helped to ensure if anything was lingering out of sight in root cubes that it wouldn’t get a foot hold in my space. religious IPM and not trying to rush anything has me 4 months in and I am about to make a flower run finally. If you have no established plants to loose it may be worth the risk!
> ...


Not what I'm doing. Take a lil advice though. Been thinking about saying something for a minute up in here. I'm not the bad guy buddy. Don't mean to mess with people's head that are wanting those cuts. Just feel like I should warn with what I know. It's not like that.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2020)

@akhiymjames Good on you, I used to be particular to offer.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You cannot be spared the possibility of infection by a local clone, for the record.
> im going to say it again so please take heed, don’t come here and belittle people for trying to get clones, that’s not what this thread is for and you will catch an elbow!
> There is a place for risk, personally I had a situation where I had to give up my library. Now, having spent years pheno hunting with very limited success for whatever reason, I really just need to have some descent smoke in my jars. Buying dispensary grass is more an affront to my growing heritage than trying to get a cut, trust!
> I have healed thousands of plants over the years and fought nearly every form of pestilence, maybe that path is shorter. My line in the sand has been broad mite infection (if I see these it’s game over, begin again), I have been scouring these clones with microscope and keeping a very close eye. most of them I just got stable and took clones then ejected the cut I purchased, that helped to ensure if anything was lingering out of sight in root cubes that it wouldn’t get a foot hold in my space. religious IPM and not trying to rush anything has me 4 months in and I am about to make a flower run finally. If you have no established plants to loose it may be worth the risk!
> ...


Re read ya. You one of the growmies and you know it. You're smart buddy, you got it figured out. Don't know why, but I got the mite thing down. I can get rid of them like no one's biz lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> What all is people looking for? Got access to a lot of stuff so if you needing something particular let me know


Tk, gods gift, SoCal master, afgoo..?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 5, 2020)

I never meant to offend you Mac, you a growmie for life too. Y’all know me, I’m not hacking. I just hate to think people won’t post in here for fear of being trolled.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I never meant to offend you Mac, you a growmie for life too. Y’all know me, I’m not hacking. I just hate to think people won’t post in here for fear of being trolled.


Yes no that's bs too. I'm here trying to help and there's things I can't say. But I love this community and actually care about you pot heads lol. All of of stay safe out there


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 6, 2020)

The short list for anyone wondering and again these are just the cats i myself would personal mess with not the only ones selling legit clones on strainly i would guess just the only ones i would trust since after all it's a dirty game.

akhiymjames = Quetzalcoat.Cultivars on Strainly , Shoreline & then if he still is their Mainly other then that nope just some advice do your research people if you are being offered legit cuts most of the time your looking at a price tag of between $100 to $2000 anyone telling you different is a friend of a friend or lives in Cali but for even them it's around that price for the New New.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> What all is people looking for? Got access to a lot of stuff so if you needing something particular let me know


HPK, Master Kush, Abusive Og, Uw strain - the green not the Purple, G13, NL #5, and Purple Urkle off the top of my head.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

@BigSco508 thank you for being helpful here.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> The short list for anyone wondering and again these are just the cats i myself would personal mess with not the only ones selling legit clones on strainly i would guess just the only ones i would trust since after all it's a dirty game.
> 
> akhiymjames = Quetzalcoat.Cultivars on Strainly , Shoreline & then if he still is their Mainly other then that nope just some advice do your research people if you are being offered legit cuts most of the time your looking at a price tag of between $100 to $2000 anyone telling you different is a friend of a friend or lives in Cali but for even them it's around that price for the New New.


That's what i was saying too. If ya know peeps it is right there. If ya don't you just might be playing with fire. But you guys go find this cuts you want. They are out there, just be safe. The virus I mentioned is scary for our plant. We are just figuring out how to fix that nasty stuff. Still not even 100% what it looks like lol


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope you don’t think I dispute this?!


----------



## booms111 (Apr 6, 2020)

The gushers clone I recieved was a dud. All the clones were duds I got to root off her also. Luckily was in quarantine entire time. No bugs anywhere. Let her go about 5 weeks into bloom and had zero trichomes, no smell, leafs that would die for no apparent reason and was just weak all around with lots of horizontal branching. Clones did exact same thing. First dud I ever had or seen in person but knew what it was from Icmag threads I followed years ago. Red Ribbon Nursery was source...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I hope you don’t think I dispute this?!


Not at all we growmies bud


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2020)

booms111 said:


> The gushers clone I recieved was a dud. All the clones were duds I got to root off her also. Luckily was in quarantine entire time. No bugs anywhere. Let her go about 5 weeks into bloom and had zero trichomes, no smell, leafs that would die for no apparent reason and was just weak all around with lots of horizontal branching. Clones did exact same thing. First dud I ever had or seen in person but knew what it was from Icmag threads I followed years ago. Red Ribbon Nursery was source...


Duds are the first sign of it. Hop latent virus, read up. Not a lot of info out there yet. Could be someone sent you crap too lol. And the whole hype surrounding some of these cuts is rediculos


----------



## booms111 (Apr 6, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Duds are the first sign of it. Hop latent virus, read up. Not a lot of info out there yet. Could be someone sent you crap too lol. And the whole hype surrounding some of these cuts is rediculos


yeah i seen you post about it and knew about the dudding so figured id post about seeing it first hand recently. $150 for a dud sucks but ill take it as a learning experience.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 6, 2020)

Been talking about DUDs since 2012 on icmag... its the exact reason I dont want clones from anyone... I lost my best library to it and after saving those genetics from the prior pandemic Broad Mites... Gotta luv it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2020)

booms111 said:


> yeah i seen you post about it and knew about the dudding so figured id post about seeing it first hand recently. $150 for a dud sucks but ill take it as a learning experience.


You shouldn’t run into that a whole lot. Don’t see it as much as I did back when it was on ICmag heavy. Sucks that you had to go through that I would hate all that wasted time. Thankful I haven’t ran into it but I’d rather take that then deal with russets. Very very selective on who I get cuts from now


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 6, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> What all is people looking for? Got access to a lot of stuff so if you needing something particular let me know



You have any kind if list of what you currently have available, or otherwise have access to?

Thx


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been growing for 24 of the last 27 years and all I've had to deal with were spider mites, bud rot, human varmints and a plague of scale insects that were introduced to my garden from a Madagascar palm that I threw under the grow light one winter.

The scale
I fought those little buggers for a couple of years. They'd cover the stems of my plants and it took me shutting down and restarting to get rid of them.

I've ordered and recieved clones over the years and have never contracted anything, but spider mites.
Knock on wood.


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've been growing for 24 of the last 27 years and all I've had to deal with were spider mites, bud rot, human varmints and a plague of scale insects that were introduced to my garden from a Madagascar palm that I threw under the grow light one winter.
> 
> The scale
> I fought those little buggers for a couple of years. They'd cover the stems of my plants and it took me shutting down and restarting to get rid of them.
> ...



"Only spidermites" LMAO! I've had some that were nearly freaking indestructible.

Although, I once got a plant contaminated with fusarium, and it actually is amazing at just how quickly that fungus can destroy a plant.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> "Only spidermites" LMAO! I've had some that were nearly freaking indestructible.


The last time I had spider Mites, I nuked them and every house plant with Forbid 4f.
2 applications within a few days of each other and I've been spider mite free for 4 years and hope to keep it that way by practicing Safe Sex - I mean gardening. 



> Although, I once got a plant contaminated with fusarium, and it actually is amazing at just how quickly that fungus can destroy a plant.


I forgot. 
I did a homemade recirculating deep water culture back in 94 from some book I read.
I couldn't find a mag pump so I used a regular submersible that heated the water badly.
I made it til about week 6 of flower in the 90 degree rez temps until bam they all died in about 2 days.
Even with all the bad ass tech for deep water culture, I've been to leary to try it again.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2020)

booms111 said:


> yeah i seen you post about it and knew about the dudding so figured id post about seeing it first hand recently. $150 for a dud sucks but ill take it as a learning experience.





oswizzle said:


> Been talking about DUDs since 2012 on icmag... its the exact reason I dont want clones from anyone... I lost my best library to it and after saving those genetics from the prior pandemic Broad Mites... Gotta luv it





akhiymjames said:


> You shouldn’t run into that a whole lot. Don’t see it as much as I did back when it was on ICmag heavy. Sucks that you had to go through that I would hate all that wasted time. Thankful I haven’t ran into it but I’d rather take that then deal with russets. Very very selective on who I get cuts from now


All powerful comments. Sorry you guys had to go through that stuff. It's not cool to be giving each other this stuff. The mite thing is tough too, but they're beatable. I got mites down, it's all about switching the product you use. Hit em with something new every 3 days.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've been growing for 24 of the last 27 years and all I've had to deal with were spider mites, bud rot, human varmints and a plague of scale insects that were introduced to my garden from a Madagascar palm that I threw under the grow light one winter.
> 
> The scale
> I fought those little buggers for a couple of years. They'd cover the stems of my plants and it took me shutting down and restarting to get rid of them.
> ...


I don't know the plague in Madagascar lol. Thanks doesn't sound fun


----------



## booms111 (Apr 7, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Been talking about DUDs since 2012 on icmag... its the exact reason I dont want clones from anyone... I lost my best library to it and after saving those genetics from the prior pandemic Broad Mites... Gotta luv it


how did the dudding spread from original plant you recieved with the virus to other plants? was it through scissors/razor blade or from just being in same area? luckily i have 6 tents besides my main area and kept each clone i received 3 floors away from actual main area but id like to understand how it spread for you? 

I tryed contact the guy i got it from but hes not on Strainly anymore at moment and im sure he would deny it. From what i can remember from our conversation he got it one step away from cookie fam but he could have just been bullshitting.


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 7, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Burninbarz and Stoner_Girl genetics both use photographs that aren't theirs of phenotypes they don't have.
> 
> Aroma Therapeutic, DeeplyRooted, and MamaFunk are legit.


Tried to find Aroma Theraputic on the web and cant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2020)

The only duds I've come across were GG4 and possibly TK. 
Its kinda easy to spot if you know what to look for. I'll see if I can dig up my pics from last summer for reference.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2020)

booms111 said:


> how did the dudding spread from original plant you recieved with the virus to other plants? was it through scissors/razor blade or from just being in same area? luckily i have 6 tents besides my main area and kept each clone i received 3 floors away from actual main area but id like to understand how it spread for you?
> 
> I tryed contact the guy i got it from but hes not on Strainly anymore at moment and im sure he would deny it. From what i can remember from our conversation he got it one step away from cookie fam but he could have just been bullshitting.


It's the scissors that are spreading it. That contact, tool to tool, plant to plant. I use 91% iso religiously anymore lol


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The only duds I've come across were GG4 and possibly TK.
> Its kinda easy to spot if you know what to look for. I'll see if I can dig up my pics from last summer for reference.


I don't have pics, but it's hard to see in person for sure. Like what's wrong here lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I don't have pics, but it's hard to see in person for sure. Like what's wrong here lol


I took some close up pics of the ones I put in the ground. I was hoping mother nature might revive them. It didn't work, lol.
The stems get a really weird woody appearance and if you clone those branches they take forever to callous (if at all). The ones I threw outside looked like hemp. Saddest damn plants I've seen. I went back and checked the old IC mag dudding threads from 2013-14is and there was no doubt I had some duds.

Hope this makes sense. I'm still on my first cup of java.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> It's the scissors that are spreading it. That contact, tool to tool, plant to plant. I use 91% iso religiously anymore lol


Thanks man thats what i read but just wanted to make sure. I keep all my scissors in iso also.



Tangerine_ said:


> I took some close up pics of the ones I put in the ground. I was hoping mother nature might revive them. It didn't work, lol.
> The stems get a really weird woody appearance and if you clone those branches they take forever to callous (if at all). The ones I threw outside looked like hemp. Saddest damn plants I've seen. I went back and checked the old IC mag dudding threads from 2013-14is and there was no doubt I had some duds.
> 
> Hope this makes sense. I'm still on my first cup of java.


Thats where i referenced for pics also. im just glad all that info was available and macsnax brought it up recently which made me go back and look at ICmag and put 2 and 2 together and ditch the gusher before i went any farther with it.

Sidenote- my ECSD from Shoreline is looking great. 6ft tall sativaish bush that streched very similar to my headbanger sour pheno, like identical almost. Started a gg4 at same time and glue is over a foot shorter and the glue has almost double size buds and trichomes developing faster but this ECSD has alot of great growing traits i prefer, cant wait see how she finishes!


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 8, 2020)

This is my first post here...I heard about both strainly and this thread from a friend on reddit
Please do not buy from blue spruce genetics...made an order,paid with PayPal,that was w weeks ago.he keeps saying hes waiting for shipping containers...yeah right.
It has been 3 weeks and every Monday it's the same excuse.he has w reviews I didnt see that say he took payment and ghosted..I think the good reviews might be made from multiple accounts


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> What all is people looking for? Got access to a lot of stuff so if you needing something particular let me know


I want some real, not the dutch passion, strawberry cough dang it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I want some real, not the dutch passion, strawberry cough dang it.


I assumed the Strawberry Cough that was being passed around was Kyle Kushmans cut, is this not the case?
Come to think of it, I would like to possess that cut, a classic.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I assumed the Strawberry Cough that was being passed around was Kyle Kushmans cut, is this not the case?
> Come to think of it, I would like to possess that cut, a classic.


I’m sure it is. But I’m saying on the east coast I never seen anyone passing out clones of it unfortunately lol


----------



## booms111 (Apr 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m sure it is. But I’m saying on the east coast I never seen anyone passing out clones of it unfortunately lol


Smokedepep crew on strainly has it. There name is Auntie Jane's Nursery on Strainly


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Smokedepep crew on strainly has it. There name is Auntie Jane's Nursery on Strainly


Dang gotta get three with is 120 plus 20 shipping. That sucks. I only need one :/


----------



## booms111 (Apr 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Dang gotta get three with is 120 plus 20 shipping. That sucks. I only need one :/


Where do you see need to order 3? Give smokedepep a PM here and see if he can work with you


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2020)

Strawberry Cough I have access to so I’ll grab that one. Got several OGs coming, Ghost1 and Topanga Pure Kush. Trying to find Master Kush


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Strawberry Cough I have access to so I’ll grab that one. Got several OGs coming, Ghost1 and Topanga Pure Kush. Trying to find Master Kush


Put me down. 
I'll be interested in your TPK, Ghost and definitely the Master Kush.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I took some close up pics of the ones I put in the ground. I was hoping mother nature might revive them. It didn't work, lol.
> The stems get a really weird woody appearance and if you clone those branches they take forever to callous (if at all). The ones I threw outside looked like hemp. Saddest damn plants I've seen. I went back and checked the old IC mag dudding threads from 2013-14is and there was no doubt I had some duds.
> 
> Hope this makes sense. I'm still on my first cup of java.


That cup of joe was yesterday, sorry got busy lol. Woody stems, seen that too. I appreciate everyone hearing me out here, just looking out for the greater good. The plant is what matters, don't like seeing the bad stuff tossed around so freely.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Strawberry Cough I have access to so I’ll grab that one. Got several OGs coming, Ghost1 and Topanga Pure Kush. Trying to find Master Kush


Let me know. I’m assuming these have no scent in the mail and are shipped discreet? I don’t need to know the secrets just that I’ll be secure....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Where do you see need to order 3? Give smokedepep a PM here and see if he can work with you


The strainly page for it says minimum order of three. It’s not a special strain to any major gas hunters but I remember having a sack of Strawberry Cough one time on 4/20 and to this day it was the most flavorful amazing buzz bud I’ve ever had and would love to recreate it. I will look him up and holler. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Where do you see need to order 3? Give smokedepep a PM here and see if he can work with you


I’m not finding. A user with that name unfortunately on here


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not finding. A user with that name unfortunately on here


Use the @ and then type in his name, it should pop up. It did for me.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not finding. A user with that name unfortunately on here


Sorry it's spelled smokadepep


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 9, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Let me know. I’m assuming these have no scent in the mail and are shipped discreet? I don’t need to know the secrets just that I’ll be secure....


I can verify his shipping is discreet no worries there


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 9, 2020)

Now blue spruce farms isnt even answering my messages..what a thief!!

Stay away people!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> Now blue spruce farms isnt even answering my messages..what a thief!!
> 
> Stay away people!


Damn bro I hate to hear that for you. Sucks ass big time. What was you trying to get from him?


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you
What I dont get is why hes not banned yet....


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 9, 2020)

I wanted the lemon cookies and grape candy cuts


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone about a year ago buy from a guy simply named “nick” I bought many from him but fear the legitimacy. I bought strawberry cough beans from him and he said they were symbiotic but symbiotic doesn’t make that I don’t think. Then he ghosted.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone about a year ago buy from a guy simply named “nick” I bought many from him but fear the legitimacy. I bought strawberry cough beans from him and he said they were symbiotic but symbiotic doesn’t make that I don’t think. Then he ghosted.


I would be really surprised if there's such a thing as legit strawberry cough beans out there


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2020)

Budbreath said:


> Tried to find Aroma Theraputic on the web and cant.


He's on IG, he's a good dude


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> He's on IG, he's a good dude


Agreed, he answers strainly too.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2020)

I've look at Blue Spruce Farms a few times and 
thought they have some nice looking gear, but I've got to know what the (stinky Bigfoot cut) of GMO is?

GMO is a single pheno from a pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko Seeds that Skunk Master Flex picked, named and distributed.
So who the hell is stinky Bigfoot?


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 9, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've look at Blue Spruce Farms a few times and
> thought they have some nice looking gear, but I've got to know what the (stinky Bigfoot cut) of GMO is?
> 
> GMO is a single pheno from a pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko Seeds that Skunk Master Flex picked, named and distributed.
> ...


Hes now saying he has shipped,that was this morning.
He said his grandmother is dying of covid and he will get me the tracking # when he got home today.no messages since then

So far it's been nothing,but excuse after excuse,I paid this guy 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've look at Blue Spruce Farms a few times and
> thought they have some nice looking gear, but I've got to know what the (stinky Bigfoot cut) of GMO is?
> 
> GMO is a single pheno from a pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko Seeds that Skunk Master Flex picked, named and distributed.
> ...


Those buds dont look like gmo. The calyxes are tiny and gmo from what I've seen has big ass calyxes. Even the roasted garlic margy (gmo x frozen margy) had big ass calyxes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those buds dont look like gmo. The calyxes are tiny and gmo from what I've seen has big ass calyxes. Even the roasted garlic margy (gmo x frozen margy) had big ass calyxes.


I haven't grown the cut, but I think your right from all the pics I've seen.
I'm sure someone who has could chime in.

I have grown out a pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko and almost every pheno was super dank and the calyxes were huge. 
I still have a pack for future work or trade.

Chem Cookies phenos - Not GMO


----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 9, 2020)

I have ordered clones on Strainly twice from goodtimesteve. He has a pretty good selection of things not even listed. He will send personal picks of his grows. I have pics of what I’m currently flowering of what he sent me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Dookie Farms aka @kaka420 is another one on Strainly that has a couple nice listings.
That Motorbreath15 makes some of the best badder I've ever dabbed


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Dookie Farms aka @kaka420 is another one on Strainly that has a couple nice listings.
> That Motorbreath15 makes some of the best badder I've ever dabbed


I have wanted to take a risk on that cut


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have wanted to take a risk on that cut


Do it! Then share bud porn with us.


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone about a year ago buy from a guy simply named “nick” I bought many from him but fear the legitimacy. I bought strawberry cough beans from him and he said they were symbiotic but symbiotic doesn’t make that I don’t think. Then he ghosted.


That guy was a scam, I believe he had some Jamaican flag on the background of his avatar.

Sold my friend some Chernobyl seeds that were definately not chernobyl.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2020)

I have the real deal 100% Skunkmasterflex cut of GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 10, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I have the real deal 100% Skunkmasterflex cut of GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies.
> 
> View attachment 4529232View attachment 4529233View attachment 4529234View attachment 4529235


Wow. Any self seeds come off that ever?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Wow. Any self seeds come off that ever?


No I’ve ran her about 4 times now and I’ve never found any s1 off her. I’m sure bad stress or overflowering could produce them but I’ve had no issues with her. She’s a great plant my only gripe is the 13 weeks it takes but if you grow her right she rewards you with big stinky foul nugs that’s very potent. Very good stuff


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 10, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> No I’ve ran her about 4 times now and I’ve never found any s1 off her. I’m sure bad stress or overflowering could produce them but I’ve had no issues with her. She’s a great plant my only gripe is the 13 weeks it takes but if you grow her right she rewards you with big stinky foul nugs that’s very potent. Very good stuff


That’s some of the best homegrown I’ve ever seen. Nice work.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Don’t forget to mention she hates being close to the light


Yup she def don’t wanna be close or she does that major foxtailing. High intensity and heat is the things that’ll mess her up. Other than that she’s pretty easy just gotta flip her at the right time in your setup so she doesn’t stretch too close to the light and she will produce


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s some of the best homegrown I’ve ever seen. Nice work.


Before you read what I’m about to say realize this is directed at the sentiment of that statement and is not personal towards you.
Homegrown, when said like this is old school pejorative for people that can’t grow weed! Reality check, up until recently all grass was grown at someone’s home (for the most part), so to say some herb was ”good for homegrown” is really saying your grass isn’t bad considering your a rank amateur. I hate that statement so much! Especially when some fucker would say that about my stash but pay 500 an oz for it not knowing I was the grower.
Again, I bear you no ill will. I realize you meant no offense, my own brother even made a very similar statement to me once thinking he was paying me a compliment. To this day he doesn’t know the whole deal and how much I wanted to correct him for what to me was an insult!
Also, if you do what you do and people pay you for it, you are a professional. That man right there, @akhiymjames, is a professional, sir.
again, I’m not mad bro, it’s just a pet peeve


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Before you read what I’m about to say realize this is directed at the sentiment of that statement and is not personal towards you.
> Homegrown, when said like this is old school pejorative for people that can’t grow weed! Reality check, up until recently all grass was grown at someone’s home (for the most part), so to say some herb was ”good for homegrown” is really saying your grass isn’t bad considering your a rank amateur. I hate that statement so much! Especially when some fucker would say that about my stash but pay 500 an oz for it not knowing I was the grower.
> Again, I bear you no ill will. I realize you meant no offense, my own brother even made a very similar statement to me once thinking he was paying me a compliment. To this day he doesn’t know the whole deal and how much I wanted to correct him for what to me was an insult!
> Also, if you do what you do and people pay you for it, you are a professional. That man right there, @akhiymjames, is a professional, sir.
> again, I’m not mad bro, it’s just a pet peeve


I totally relate to what your saying. My grandpa was bragging on my bud once how it was too strong and my aunt was like well is it the stuff you grew and I’m like yeah and she was like dad well let’s try mine, it’s “meddddicallll” implying it better than mine and simply there’s no way. Someone who takes care of their plants by hand vs a warehouse on automatic system is going to have far superior buds IMO. Rock on man. Nice dank


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've look at Blue Spruce Farms a few times and
> thought they have some nice looking gear, but I've got to know what the (stinky Bigfoot cut) of GMO is?
> 
> GMO is a single pheno from a pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko Seeds that Skunk Master Flex picked, named and distributed.
> ...


I call bs on that one. Tell where the seeds came from to find that pheno lol. And ya, who is stinky bigfoot???


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't grown the cut, but I think your right from all the pics I've seen.
> I'm sure someone who has could chime in.
> 
> I have grown out a pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko and almost every pheno was super dank and the calyxes were huge.
> ...


Just chopped some GMO last week. That's not the GMO I know, the bigfoot one ^^


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I have the real deal 100% Skunkmasterflex cut of GMO aka Garlic Cookies aka Chem Cookies.
> 
> View attachment 4529232View attachment 4529233View attachment 4529234View attachment 4529235


That's more like it right there. I always laugh when I see someone with a "cookie cut" and the bud tips don't even look cookie lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Before you read what I’m about to say realize this is directed at the sentiment of that statement and is not personal towards you.
> Homegrown, when said like this is old school pejorative for people that can’t grow weed! Reality check, up until recently all grass was grown at someone’s home (for the most part), so to say some herb was ”good for homegrown” is really saying your grass isn’t bad considering your a rank amateur. I hate that statement so much! Especially when some fucker would say that about my stash but pay 500 an oz for it not knowing I was the grower.
> Again, I bear you no ill will. I realize you meant no offense, my own brother even made a very similar statement to me once thinking he was paying me a compliment. To this day he doesn’t know the whole deal and how much I wanted to correct him for what to me was an insult!
> Also, if you do what you do and people pay you for it, you are a professional. That man right there, @akhiymjames, is a professional, sir.
> again, I’m not mad bro, it’s just a pet peeve


Talking late 70's here
I remember it was more of a descriptive term to differentiate that it wasn't imported.
Could be a good thing - no paraquat or a 
bad thing - leaves and stems, because they took Mexican seeds and grew it in a closet lined with tin foil and grown with an incandescent grow bulb.
It usually meant the later, so it became a mark of being grown by an amateur vs the professional.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I totally relate to what your saying. My grandpa was bragging on my bud once how it was too strong and my aunt was like well is it the stuff you grew and I’m like yeah and she was like dad well let’s try mine, it’s “meddddicallll” implying it better than mine and simply there’s no way. Someone who takes care of their plants by hand vs a warehouse on automatic system is going to have far superior buds IMO. Rock on man. Nice dank


"but its medddicalll" is another one that irks me.
I offered to give all my larf and sugar leaf to a friend to process for edibles because I just cant find the time. She was more than happy to take on the task but her sister in-law went off on a big rant of how it wouldn't work for edibles because it wasnt "medical" and that "real" edibles need to be made with "medical" cannabis.

Her sister in-laws name...fucking Karen!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> "but its medddicalll" is another one that irks me.
> I offered to give all my larf and sugar leaf to a friend to process for edibles because I just cant find the time. She was more than happy to take on the task but her sister in-law went off on a big rant of how it wouldn't work for edibles because it wasnt "medical" and that "real" edibles need to be made with "medical" cannabis.
> 
> Her sister in-laws name...fucking Karen!


OMG people and their lack of what they think they know


----------



## Raqs (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello everyone! If anyone is interested I have some clones! 
*Nigerian Silver x Purple Punch *


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2020)

macsnax said:


> OMG people and their lack of what they think they know


No kidding.

And I know we all can get a little nerdy with genetics and grow talk but that's why I keep it to the forums and my few IRL growmies.

Just for contrast -I recently traded a tray of cuttings for some maple syrup and eggs with the farmer that lives near our camp. That tray had everything from my own selections to cuts I got from Mainly. I didn't see the point in going into depth about what they are or where or how I got them. This guy just wants to grow some good herb for himself and his wife. I didn't even label anything in that tray.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No kidding.
> 
> And I know we all can get a little nerdy with genetics and grow talk but that's why I keep it to the forums and my few IRL growmies.
> 
> Just for contrast -I recently traded a tray of cuttings for some maple syrup and eggs with the farmer that lives near our camp. That tray had everything from my own selections to cuts I got from Mainly. I didn't see the point in going into depth about what they are or where or how I got them. This guy just wants to grow some good herb for himself and his wife. I didn't even label anything in that tray.


Nice score on syrup and eggs....... Nothing like some surprise fire lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No kidding.
> 
> And I know we all can get a little nerdy with genetics and grow talk but that's why I keep it to the forums and my few IRL growmies.
> 
> Just for contrast -I recently traded a tray of cuttings for some maple syrup and eggs with the farmer that lives near our camp. That tray had everything from my own selections to cuts I got from Mainly. I didn't see the point in going into depth about what they are or where or how I got them. This guy just wants to grow some good herb for himself and his wife. I didn't even label anything in that tray.


My old great uncle grows outside and I’ve been wanting to take him some beans I likely won’t get around to using. He runs bagseed I think. Some cuts would be nice to gift. He grows outside, I have some fems started now, could I have clones ready in time for the outdoor season this year?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> "but its medddicalll" is another one that irks me.
> I offered to give all my larf and sugar leaf to a friend to process for edibles because I just cant find the time. She was more than happy to take on the task but her sister in-law went off on a big rant of how it wouldn't work for edibles because it wasnt "medical" and that "real" edibles need to be made with "medical" cannabis.
> 
> Her sister in-laws name...fucking Karen!


I find it disturbingly hilarious that this industry got started by home growers. Not some lab and testing proof crap!
Standard now a days thinking!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 10, 2020)

@Bakersfield. What's the progress of that triangle kush??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2020)

When I first moved out here to Oregon I had some orange tasting buds from my own cross grown in coco with pbp. Passed the bowl to a local Oregonian who worked with my buddy's wife. Dude hit the bowl and was literally smacking his lips and said "holy shit what's that, what shop did you get it." I wouldn't mind buying some.

I just laughed told him it's my indoor. Then dude goes off a out he only gets organic grown from his buddy who is some great grower.

So I'm like cool let's see this bud that had you smacking your lips on my flavor. The weed dude had was shitty outdoor that tasted like schwagg straight from Mexico.

People are a trip. They'd rather be smoking "organic" dirt than weed they literally get off on?!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> My old great uncle grows outside and I’ve been wanting to take him some beans I likely won’t get around to using. He runs bagseed I think. Some cuts would be nice to gift. He grows outside, I have some fems started now, could I have clones ready in time for the outdoor season this year?


Yes. That would work out well actually because you'll want to wait till May to start planting. Start getting enough daylight hours in may.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

kona gold said:


> @Bakersfield. What's the progress of that triangle kush??


She's humming along, still early, but has stopped stretching. Too early for resin production so no noticeable smells yet.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I first moved out here to Oregon I had some orange tasting buds from my own cross grown in coco with pbp. Passed the bowl to a local Oregonian who worked with my buddy's wife. Dude hit the bowl and was literally smacking his lips and said "holy shit what's that, what shop did you get it." I wouldn't mind buying some.
> 
> I just laughed told him it's my indoor. Then dude goes off a out he only gets organic grown from his buddy who is some great grower.
> 
> ...


Ya tired of hearing that too. Organic can be superior if done right with the right hands. But I'll put my coco buds against a lot of them lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Nice score on syrup and eggs....... Nothing like some surprise fire lol


I guess it all comes down to how we value things. That pure maple syrup is amazing and it takes a lot work and skill to make the really good stuff. Seriously, its turned me into a syrup snob. I wont touch that Log Cabin crap now, lol.
The eggs were just a bonus.



Moabfighter said:


> My old great uncle grows outside and I’ve been wanting to take him some beans I likely won’t get around to using. He runs bagseed I think. Some cuts would be nice to gift. He grows outside, I have some fems started now, could I have clones ready in time for the outdoor season this year?


I don't see why not. I'm in northeast and I don't plan on putting anything outside until the first of June


thenotsoesoteric said:


> People are a trip. They'd rather be smoking "organic" dirt than weed they literally get off on?!


crazy, isn't it.


----------



## boybelue (Apr 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> The deal is, is you gotta know where your cuts are coming from and trust who's giving it to you. Don't care, there's too many fakes out there. And if you want a real scare look at what's happened with hop/hemp latent viroid. Be safe it's your garden.


I seen one of the youtube guys talking about the HpLVd and showing plants he felt had it. Other than growing really shitty, they would have woody lower branches that instead of growing out vertically they would almost droop down and turn back up. He would just barely touch the branch, just lightly pushing down and it would just fall off.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 11, 2020)

Check out medicropper on yt and his latest grow had some hlv


----------



## macsnax (Apr 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I guess it all comes down to how we value things. That pure maple syrup is amazing and it takes a lot work and skill to make the really good stuff. Seriously, its turned me into a syrup snob. I wont touch that Log Cabin crap now, lol.
> The eggs were just a bonus.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya we don't have the real deal out here too. Always thought it was cool how they tap the tree.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 11, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I seen one of the youtube guys talking about the HpLVd and showing plants he felt had it. Other than growing really shitty, they would have woody lower branches that instead of growing out vertically they would almost droop down and turn back up. He would just barely touch the branch, just lightly pushing down and it would just fall off.


Ya I didn't see it that bad. I seen some strange blotching in leaves and plants that would not get they're shit together no matter what I tried.


----------



## grayeyes (Apr 11, 2020)

Hybridxhybridxhybrid. That is what you are getting..Why? Because that is what you deserve.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 11, 2020)

grayeyes said:


> Hybridxhybridxhybrid. That is what you are getting..Why? Because that is what you deserve.


Pretty much. Poly upon poly


----------



## macsnax (Apr 11, 2020)

Keeps tripping me out to think about this latent viroid tearing up our plant while covid is tearing up our people. Strange times lol. Everything will be reset soon hopefully


----------



## macsnax (Apr 11, 2020)

grayeyes said:


> Hybridxhybridxhybrid. That is what you are getting..Why? Because that is what you deserve.


I've thought about the poly x poly breeding a bit. I think there can be good, but not much. We are getting to far away from the original plants. But at the same time we've created some amazing plants like never before. What do you do lol


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 11, 2020)

Can someone recommend a reliable seller on strainly that ships to canada?
I would like some solid genetics,but I dont want to lose any more mula


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I've thought about the poly x poly breeding a bit. I think there can be good, but not much. We are getting to far away from the original plants. But at the same time we've created some amazing plants like never before. What do you do lol


This is what humans do though. 

Without humans corn goes extinct, labordoodles gone, thc heavy pot gone, bananas gone. Shit the list is too long to put down all the natural shit we've ruined through genetic manipulation. 

Sure its benefited us for a few thousand years but it will be our down fall. We'll create our own demise.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2020)

grayeyes said:


> Hybridxhybridxhybrid. That is what you are getting..Why? Because that is what you deserve.


What does this even mean?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is what humans do though.
> 
> Without humans corn goes extinct, labordoodles gone, thc heavy pot gone, bananas gone. Shit the list is too long to put down all the natural shit we've ruined through genetic manipulation.
> 
> Sure its benefited us for a few thousand years but it will be our down fall. We'll create our own demise.


Pretty much man. We keep it going, but keep it changing. Been like that forever. I think if we're smart about it good things will come. Can't deny some of today's fire


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 11, 2020)

I actually agree with you.i will wait till the summer or fall maybe.i will be busy with my outdoor anyway


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Apr 11, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> Can someone recommend a reliable seller on strainly that ships to canada?
> I would like some solid genetics,but I dont want to lose any more mula


why do I get the impression this is Rodndun or whatever the person who “threw the dirty clones in the snow”


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Pretty much man. We keep it going, but keep it changing. Been like that forever. I think if we're smart about it good things will come. Can't deny some of today's fire


A lot of it is very much the same in taste/smell though. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## boybelue (Apr 12, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Check out medicropper on yt and his latest grow had some hlv


Yea I think that’s the one I’m thinking of, he had just come back to straighten up a grow op he had invested in, after he had moved to a country that anything marijuana related was seriously illegal.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> A lot of it is very much the same in taste/smell though. Just my 2 cents.


Yup, a lot of same same. That's why I like to play with flavors. Found a really heavy on the candy apple side male a while back. That whole line is gonna be flavors. Mixing flavors with today's new new is where I'm at lately. But I've been a flavor junkie for a long time lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2020)

Some Sundae Driver almost 6 weeks in. This cultivar is unique with terps it def has a chocolate sundae type smell with other smells hard to describe. Not the usual cookie nose but kinda like it but different. This is a nice cut for sure


----------



## HuF87 (Apr 17, 2020)

Did some one try *Endless Genetics? *(https://www.strainly.io/en/jamesbomb)

legit or not? Looking for some jbeezy, lava cake and gelato 41... thanks a lot for sharing your experience!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 17, 2020)

HuF87 said:


> Did some one try *Endless Genetics? *(https://www.strainly.io/en/jamesbomb)
> 
> legit or not? Looking for some jbeezy, lava cake and gelato 41... thanks a lot for sharing your experience!!


I've been wondering the same.
He's got something that I want.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m pheno hunting f1 Triangle Mints and Animal Face from Seed Junky gotta few nice phenos will offer them up soon.


----------



## HuF87 (Apr 17, 2020)

_« I have some of the best weed in the emerald triangle and judging from what ive seen around the world the best in the world. U will have a huge shortcut to the best genetic company by far if you play your cards right. I seen DJ Short and many other international breeders like DNA here paying up to 60k for the best california clones because nobody wants therr outdated genetics now that california is in the seed game. Lots of breeders want my gear ad i have good relationships with many of them thru the seed bank i started. » _
sound like BS to me specially about the 60k blabla on table, he stated to start a seed bank but can’t share any info related nor website/forum/pics/ref etc. Sound really weird! Few price announced just mad « Runtz 200, ICC 225, gelato 41 300, gelato 33 150, gelato 45 225, Biscotti 300 » for some phinest 25-50$ cuts!!!?? Don’t get it! Guy is nice, had some chat until he disappeared for a while after asked a bit more about his seed bank & few details... Seems shady now but maybe some will chime in with good reviews??

*Bakersfield, thanks for interest and please share your views & welcome anyone to give your feedback! 

Nice akhiymjames, have some orange push pop x weeding cake f3 waiting...*


----------



## ZayDaChef69 (Apr 25, 2020)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I wouldn't purchase anything from new 420 guy though, used pics from others and claims they are of his strains.


I got some seeds from new420seedguy plants look good but someone else told me he bulk purchases other ppl seeds and pass them off as his owns isn't first time I heard this


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 25, 2020)

Watch for herms from newguy


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone know Who sells a legit MAC Clone on strainly?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Anyone know Who sells a legit MAC Clone on strainly?


Rule of the Mac says the clone must be given to you.
Anyone selling it is not legit even though the clone might be.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Profile of Heisenbeans - Strainly


Learn more about Heisenbeans on Strainly




www.strainly.io





quest

Clone-Only Cap direct sourced

*Request Mac 1 Clones by fG*


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Rule of the Mac says the clone must be given to you.
> Anyone selling it is not legit even though the clone might be.


Never heard of this



jimihendrix1 said:


> Profile of Heisenbeans - Strainly
> 
> 
> Learn more about Heisenbeans on Strainly
> ...


So everyone selling the cut is not legit?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 27, 2020)

FG cut is straight from the breeder.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Never heard of this
> 
> 
> So everyone selling the cut is not legit?


Have you heard of Capulator?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you heard of Capulator?
> View attachment 4548031


While I respect the giving the cut vs selling it, I'm not a fan of the "only people who put in time... before it was legal..."

If someone is cool enough for me to offer them a clone then that's the benchmark, imo. 

Honestly I avoid clones with stipulations but I 100% will respect anyone's wishes if they offer a cut I cant refuse.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> While I respect the giving the cut vs selling it, I'm not a fan of the "only people who put in time... before it was legal..."
> 
> If someone is cool enough for me to offer them a clone then that's the benchmark, imo.
> 
> Honestly I avoid clones with stipulations but I 100% will respect anyone's wishes if they offer a cut I cant refuse.


I agree 100%

I think the rule is someone you respect and those were Caps examples of who's cool to him.
But to each their own.

I know of one clone seller that might throw in a cut of the Mac1 (gift) if you buy cuts from him.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 28, 2020)

QUOTE="jimihendrix1, post: 15488759, member: 945005"]
FG cut is straight from the breeder.
[/QUOTE]
When I looked at his stuff he was double price on strainly compared to his website prices seemed sneaky to me


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Plainly states $200 minimum order though. Ive seen all kinds of businesses do this other than weed.

Mac clone is $200 anyway. Im not vouching for the person as Ive not used them. Just saw him on Strainly, and gave it as a source of information.

Heisenbeans here on the forum also sells one. Hes got mixed reviews from what Ive seen. May be great, might not be.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 28, 2020)

QUOTE="jimihendrix1, post: 15488914, member: 945005"]
Plainly states $200 minimum order though. Ive seen all kinds of businesses do this other than weed.

Mac clone is $200 anyway. Im not vouching for the person as Ive not used them. Just saw him on Strainly, and gave it as a source of information.

Heisenbeans here on the forum also sells one. Hes got mixed reviews from what Ive seen. May be great, might not be.
[/QUOTE]
What does having a minimum order amount have to do with charging double for all his clones?


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Rule of the Mac says the clone must be given to you.
> Anyone selling it is not legit even though the clone might be.


Lol like this would really happen. He should have knew better then to expect this to really happen


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Plainly states $200 minimum order though. Ive seen all kinds of businesses do this other than weed.
> 
> Mac clone is $200 anyway. Im not vouching for the person as Ive not used them. Just saw him on Strainly, and gave it as a source of information.
> 
> Heisenbeans here on the forum also sells one. Hes got mixed reviews from what Ive seen. May be great, might not be.


That dude is a walking talking contradiction.



Dats my bike punk said:


> 90 percent of them strainly people buy clones off each other and than repost what they got to sell it. Like seriously who does mainly know in the business that will supply a clone seller with hard to find elites. Do you think my dude is gonna give me a prized hard to find cut to sell on strainly. Um no. They are buying clones from each other on there and just reselling the fakes and the goods.* If I sold my cuts on strainly my homies would disown me.*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Finally have a full round of rooted cuttings from my birthday haul. I'm really loving rockwool over my aero cloner too. The root mass seems healthier when using Azos instead of Clonex. I'm probably going to stick with this method for a while.


And I've got some colorful pics of Trop Cherry to upload. Its about 4 wks in flower and turning out very pretty.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Strawberry Cough I have access to so I’ll grab that one. Got several OGs coming, Ghost1 and Topanga Pure Kush. Trying to find Master Kush


That tpk


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2020)

I fucking hate seeing this shit. 200 for a cut of a plant that can just....grow more? Bullshit, I say. I have some MAC F3's growing right now, and if I find a worthy female, I'd like to give them out for the cost of shipping. They were gifted to me, and I'd like to continue gifting them forwards. I take a little joy in undercutting people price gouging by giving the same thing away for free.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Finally have a full round of rooted cuttings from my birthday haul. I'm really loving rockwool over my aero cloner too. The root mass seems healthier when using Azos instead of Clonex. I'm probably going to stick with this method for a while.
> View attachment 4549166
> 
> And I've got some colorful pics of Trop Cherry to upload. Its about 4 wks in flower and turning out very pretty.


have you been finding that you want your cubes to be almost dry? I think my issue is I am trying to clone with them waaaaay too wet and its not working out great for me. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2020)

@reallybigjesusfreak I don’t use those anymore but when I did I just used to mist the cubes because they do tend to saturate. Plus I quit running hydro, whole point of the cubes was so I could take them easily into expanded clay. The other thing, be careful not to pinch them in too tightly so they can still breathe.
*not that you were asking me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you been finding that you want your cubes to be almost dry? I think my issue is I am trying to clone with them waaaaay too wet and its not working out great for me. Thanks for any insight!


It took me a couple rounds to get used to these but now I love them. The air/water ratio is better than rapid rooters so they root much faster. I've taken about 300 cuttings in the last month. Some were in Rapid Rooters, some in rockwool, plus my cloner. The rockwool rooted as fast as the cloner and had a healthier mass.
This is the method I'm using for now.
I take a gallon of 5.8 ph'd water and mix 4 tbls of Azo and throw the rockwool cubes in to soak for awhile, usually overnight. When I pull them out of the solution I give em a gentle shake and set the cutting in place. And as @colocowboy said, don't squeeze em. You want the integrity of the cube to stay in tact for o2 exchange.
Then I just throw them in the tray on top of heat meat, spray the dome down and cover. About 5 days later I'll check the cubes and if they're too dry I re-wet them a little. From what I've observed, by the time they dry out, the wounds have healed and have started to forum calluses. Once the roots start poking out, they seem to dry out much quicker. Then usually within 7-14 days their ready for beer cups.
The only down side I've found to this - the Azos leaves a little residue on the leaves which can be startling if you're paranoid of PM...and I am.
So far I've bartered a shit ton of clones out with my local growmies. I even got a two-axle trailer from one trade, lol.
The rest I've gifted to spread the love around. (still have a couple to ship)

edited for clarity - still on my first cup of coffee


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2020)

ECSD


Crippy 
@shorelineOG


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 29, 2020)

Rockwool cloning with no domes FTW


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Rockwool cloning with no domes FTW


I wish I could do mine with no dome like I can with the aerocloner. Ordering the extra domes I needed was a pain in the ass. 
My RH rarely gets above 30% this time of year.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Finally have a full round of rooted cuttings from my birthday haul. I'm really loving rockwool over my aero cloner too. The root mass seems healthier when using Azos instead of Clonex. I'm probably going to stick with this method for a while.
> View attachment 4549166
> 
> And I've got some colorful pics of Trop Cherry to upload. Its about 4 wks in flower and turning out very pretty.


I've tried rockwool with clones a few times over the years, but have never had good results.
Not sure why? Probably kept the cubes too wet.

I have a power cloner that works great if you can get the temps dialed in, because the pump ads about 5 degrees of heat to the reservoir.
I've had roots appear in 3 days, but 1 week seems to be average.
When the temps are too high, I've lost them all to rot.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

So an update on my Triangle Kush from Sunshinestateseedco.

I've never grown TK, but I've grown a variety of crosses to her and I've seen a ton of pics and descriptions of her.
This is not the TK I was looking for.
These guys claim it's "original" TK or whatever, and I thought it might be worth a shot to try.
She has more in common with Bubba Kush than an Og. I'll post pics soon.
Small Kush flowers covered in trichs and the least loud plant in the garden.
I'm going to finish it and sample it, but it better be impressive to keep around.

I had a conversation with origins_tk_og about these guys and this was his reply.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So an update on my Triangle Kush from Sunshinestateseedco.
> 
> I've never grown TK, but I've grown a variety of crosses to her and I've seen a ton of pics and descriptions of her.
> This is not the TK I was looking for.
> ...


TK should be loud! Again I know my lvtk is just an s1 of a tk cross but it stinks to high heaven.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Finally have a full round of rooted cuttings from my birthday haul. I'm really loving rockwool over my aero cloner too. The root mass seems healthier when using Azos instead of Clonex. I'm probably going to stick with this method for a while.
> View attachment 4549166
> 
> And I've got some colorful pics of Trop Cherry to upload. Its about 4 wks in flower and turning out very pretty.


I went to rock wool a while back. Simplicity at its finest. I usually dont use a dome and I rarely have any cut wilt on me. I usually just cut and place in a cup of water asap, thg hen into cubes. I think a dome would help speed things up though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've tried rockwool with clones a few times over the years, but have never had good results.
> Not sure why? Probably kept the cubes too wet.
> 
> I have a power cloner that works great if you can get the temps dialed in, because the pump ads about 5 degrees of heat to the reservoir.
> ...


I usually pack the cloner away in the summer for that very reason. I tried throwing in a frozen water bottle and it works IF I remember to swap it out daily. I found with rockwool, humidity is the key. That and using good quality rigid 1.5inch cubes. The cheaper ones I bought ended up waterlogged because they were too soft and squishy.
This tray had half Grodan RW and half cheapies. The soft cubes either didn't root or took so long the cuttings suffered. (if that makes sense).


On the plus side, my LVTK and Blueberry Sundae moms have given up so many cuts for the local outdoor growers they now look like big bushy hedges. I'm going to throw those moms outside this year in 50 gal fabric pots and see if I can grow some trees for extracts  





Bakersfield said:


> So an update on my Triangle Kush from Sunshinestateseedco.
> 
> I've never grown TK, but I've grown a variety of crosses to her and I've seen a ton of pics and descriptions of her.
> This is not the TK I was looking for.
> ...


Well that sucks. Finding and supporting a good "clone guy" is just as important as finding the good breeders/seed makers. 

Damn hacks and shills are the reason we cant have nice things, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I usually pack the cloner away in the summer for that very reason. I tried throwing in a frozen water bottle and it works IF I remember to swap it out daily. I found with rockwool, humidity is the key. That and using good quality rigid 1.5inch cubes. The cheaper ones I bought ended up waterlogged because they were too soft and squishy.
> This tray had half Grodan RW and half cheapies. The soft cubes either didn't root or took so long the cuttings suffered. (if that makes sense).
> View attachment 4549579
> 
> ...


Lvtk phenos can make great rosin! My cut isn't great for structure but that rosin.


That blueberry sundae sounds excellent too. That's super cool you're supplying cuts for folks. Those two strains will reward those folks nicely.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> You are sort of proving their business model is working. If you and others are not wiling to pay those prices for elite cuts then they remain elite. Given that one is getting the legit cut asked for. Im really surprised the cuts are not going for more like in the 1000.00 range. Im pretty sure the cost would be something like 2000.00 for like an real verified OG cut.


Cuts are going way more than that.. 9-10x. Ill post.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I usually pack the cloner away in the summer for that very reason. I tried throwing in a frozen water bottle and it works IF I remember to swap it out daily. I found with rockwool, humidity is the key. That and using good quality rigid 1.5inch cubes. The cheaper ones I bought ended up waterlogged because they were too soft and squishy.
> This tray had half Grodan RW and half cheapies. The soft cubes either didn't root or took so long the cuttings suffered. (if that makes sense).
> View attachment 4549579
> 
> ...


Well, there is light at the end of the tunnel.
origins_tk_og pointed me in the right direction.

So, I will possess her soon enough - sorry if that sounds creepy.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So an update on my Triangle Kush from Sunshinestateseedco.
> 
> I've never grown TK, but I've grown a variety of crosses to her and I've seen a ton of pics and descriptions of her.
> This is not the TK I was looking for.
> ...


 I am also unimpressed it would be nice if we could give follow up reviews (After u get it to flower)on strainly


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 29, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cuts are going way more than that.. 9-10x. Ill post.


Do you have a wedding cake clone?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I am also unimpressed it would be nice if we could give follow up reviews (After u get it to flower)on strainly


How far into flower are you?
I think I'm on week 6, but I quit keeping track.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> How far into flower are you?
> I think I'm on week 6, but I quit keeping track.


I am in week 5


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> I am also unimpressed it would be nice if we could give follow up reviews (After u get it to flower)on strainly


If you give bad reviews on Strainly, other sellers will stop selling to you....wonder what that says about the legitimacy of most of these guys...lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lvtk phenos can make great rosin! My cut isn't great for structure but that rosin.
> View attachment 4549587
> 
> That blueberry sundae sounds excellent too. That's super cool you're supplying cuts for folks. Those two strains will reward those folks nicely.


Oh. My. GAWD! That looks amazing Eso. Did you squish that?
And yes, LVTK produces some of the best extracts.

I made this slab last year with LVTK


Last spring I gave out about 40 or so clones. Word spread between mutual friends and I got a lot of request this yr. (Covid probably has a lot to do with it too) Plus, most have food crops and they'll stock me up well with lots of goodies 

Oh, and just for posterity, because I've mistyped that Blueberry so many times and dont want to edit my posts again, its actually Blueberry Shortcake from Rado. I have the Grape Sundae from Rado going too and I keep misquoting the BBS

I think I've exceeded my normal post count today, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> If you give bad reviews on Strainly, other sellers will stop selling to you....wonder what that says about the legitimacy of most of these guys...lol


Thats exactly the type to avoid


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh. My. GAWD! That looks amazing Eso. Did you squish that?
> And yes, LVTK produces some of the best extracts.
> 
> I made this slab last year with LVTK
> ...


Yeah I squished that at 190f through a 120 bag. 

That big pool of sauce looks killer! Good stuff


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That dude is a walking talking contradiction.
> 
> View attachment 4549159


Dam dude must be real lonely right now then .


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 29, 2020)

They've identified 12 new viruses in Hemp ... ..heard this on a Adam Dunn podcast.. all these former fields that were growing normal crops now have huge Hemps farms and they are catching all kinds of new viruses ... trading cuts is gonna creep on risky as fuck territory soon.. outside of Dudding ... Ive seen the Beet Curly Top Virus.. that scared the shit out of me... I had to toss everything in the room at the time... also Witches Broom Virus... Aphids and other Cannabis pest pass this shit around all day/night long...


----------



## Jarod027 (Apr 29, 2020)

Authentic gg4 clone sources? I've messaged a couple on strainly with no answer


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Rockwool cloning with no domes FTW


Exactly what I been doing since I went back to cubes. If you soak them for couple days they dont need a dome. Got a tray of some things rooting now with no dome


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jarod027 said:


> Authentic gg4 clone sources? I've messaged a couple on strainly with no answer


That’s a pretty easy cut to find depending on where you’re at. If you’re in a legal state you’re probably more likely to find the legit cut from a dispo than on Strainly and it’ll cost $10-20 instead of $200 because that cuts has been circulating forever at this point and no one ever held it close like Real ogs and Chems.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you have a wedding cake clone?


I got wedding cake from mama funk. she's gonna stick around for a lil while. Hit her with some Grandpa's breath, and another one with Chocolate Fire Cookies too (both reversed fems)


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Ooh, dang!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Jarod027 said:


> Authentic gg4 clone sources? I've messaged a couple on strainly with no answer











Profile of Dookie Farms - Strainly


Learn more about Dookie Farms on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 29, 2020)

Beginning of week seven from a few strains I picked up on strainly. Wedding Cake, Colorado Chem, Dosido, planet of the grapes, Memberberry. I also just picked up Mac 1, Ice cream cake two different cuts, Sundae Driver and Slurricane from the same guy he sent me pics of how they turned out for him I will try and upload them.Memberberry, Wedding Cake, Colorado Chem


----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dosido and wedding cake


----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sundae Driver, MAC 1


----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 29, 2020)

This is the Sundae driver and Mac1 I just received from him.


----------



## Akhilk9 (Apr 29, 2020)

Ice cream cake slurricane


----------



## HTOYO (Apr 30, 2020)

Im still offering cuts to peeps in Canada if anyone is interested~ Not doing the strainly thing anymore, just doing local, friends, and acquaintances, etc. 
Appx. $65 CAD express shipping anywhere in the country~

Archive Rudeboi OG~
Archive Duct Tape~
PNW Dogwalker OG~
Plushers Gushers~
MTN Tropicana cookies~
In-house's Divine Gelato~
Solfire's Black Banana Cookies~
Jbeezey's Triangle Mints #3~

Soon to be arriving: 
-Relentless's/westcoastconnoisseurs Tropicana Cherry, Caked up cherries
-Breeder Steve's/SOL Seeds Sweet Skunk
-BC Red Congolese

HT~


----------



## HTOYO (Apr 30, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> have you been finding that you want your cubes to be almost dry? I think my issue is I am trying to clone with them waaaaay too wet and its not working out great for me. Thanks for any insight!


I use an aerocloner 99% of the time, but if you're in the US, and using rapid rooters or rockwool cubes try either Hormex, or Dynagro K-L-N~ If you mix either of those products @3ml/gal, take your cuttings and immediately soak them in a cup of that solution for 24-48 hrs, keeping them under the light you would otherwise keep your clones under, then insert into rockwool plugs or RR's~ I also add a descaler/sanitizer to that mix if I'm cloning in rockwool, either poolshock, clear rez, uc-roots, that helps to kill any bacterial, it also prevents any stem rot, or wilt~ I also add the same sanitizing agent to the light bloom solution I soak my cubes in, and I almost never loose a single cut~ Letting the cuts soak in the kln/descaler solution before inserting into the cubes allows the hormone solution to be absorbed by the cuttings, and also greatly reduces, or even eliminates the typical wilting after the cuts are inserted into the cubes as they are already readily up-taking water~ 

As with using any hormone product, using too much, or allowing too much contact with the cuttings tissue will cause massive calyses to form, but will actually inhibit root formation~ Hence why they are only allowed to soak in the solution for 24-48 hours, then it is removed from use~ Same thing when using hormones in an aero cloner regiment. I use it for four to five days in my cloner rez, then it is totally removed, keeping only the light bloom fert's and descaler/poolshock solution~

If youre having trouble cloning, or loosing lots of cuts to wilt/stemrot, this will help greatly ~

HTH,
HT~


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cuts are going way more than that.. 9-10x. Ill post.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 30, 2020)

In regards to the post above some people want to drive



Others want too


In short, get the VaLue you put on a clone the end / depending on whom is acquiring from you lots can be made.


----------



## HTOYO (Apr 30, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Which of these would you say yield the best?


The wedding cake is a pretty solid yielder when she is in go mode and 100% dialed in. Same with the Divine Gelato. 

The Rudeboi OG yields pretty good for an OG, probably the best yielding og type plant I have personally grown, but not what I would call a heavy yielder compared to other varieties. 

The Duct tape yields a little bit less than the GG4, but not much, and imo, the flowers are much better in all aspects, taste, aroma, appearance, effect, and are even more caked in resin than both the glue and dosi, both of which are pretty notoriously resinous flowers. The Duct tape is such a vigorous plant, and absolutely hauls @ss in veg, which cuts back on veg time in a big way. 

The dog walker can grow some pretty impressive spears. Seen them as big as a good sized guys arm... Gassy swords as you would ... 

And the black banana cookies is hands down the best yielding cookie style plant I have personally grown. Looks like GSC on steroids, and it goes full on purple without a temp drop... 

The trop cookies CAN yield ok, but it takes a bit of shaping and pruning, and really needs a lot less intense light to be 100% content. Pretty much like most cookie based lines. The BBC is an exception to that however. She loves light, food and cranks out chunky, almost zero trim, AAAA nugs, and is very forgiving for newer growers...

Ht~


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> In regards to the post above some people want to drive
> View attachment 4551159
> 
> View attachment 4551160
> ...


I got 1 I will do for 75 if that helps.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 30, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> The wedding cake is a pretty solid yielder when she is in go mode and 100% dialed in. Same with the Divine Gelato.
> 
> The Rudeboi OG yields pretty good for an OG, probably the best yielding og type plant I have personally grown, but not what I would call a heavy yielder compared to other varieties.
> 
> ...


Is your black banana cookies the #9 cut from solfire?


----------



## HTOYO (Apr 30, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Is your black banana cookies the #9 cut from solfire?


Yes, it is the #9 from Solfire~ Its my go to smoke atm. Super happy upbeat buzz, no burnout, checks all my boxes~

HT~


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 30, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Yes, it is the #9 from Solfire~ Its my go to smoke atm. Super happy upbeat buzz, no burnout, checks all my boxes~
> 
> HT~


Does this one stretch a lot in flower...like more than normal 2x.
I've broke the necks on mine a couple times in veg already and it looks as though they need it again.


----------



## HTOYO (May 1, 2020)

The BBC does stretch, I'd say 2.5x ish. It's a pretty vigorous plant in general, but mine went ballistic in 4" rockwool cubes. They were taking everything I could throw at them and loving every minute of it ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I got wedding cake from mama funk. she's gonna stick around for a lil while. Hit her with some Grandpa's breath, and another one with Chocolate Fire Cookies too (both reversed fems)


The one question I ask is how does one varify these newer clones. Do you have any original seedpacks of Grandpa breath? 

Who is mama funk,?


----------



## joecanna17 (May 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Well, there is light at the end of the tunnel.
> origins_tk_og pointed me in the right direction.


Man, sorry to hear about the fake.... But awesome that Origins is helping set you straight! Good luck on getting her in your stable ASAP. If you find a reputable source, and are available to share who they are, please do!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> The BBC does stretch, I'd say 2.5x ish. It's a pretty vigorous plant in general, but mine went ballistic in 4" rockwool cubes. They were taking everything I could throw at them and loving every minute of it ...


That's very helpful. Thank you. 
They seem to respond well to super cropping.


----------



## HTOYO (May 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's very helpful. Thank you.
> They seem to respond well to super cropping.


I'm not sure if you were made aware, but the BBC flowers FAST~ She looks done at less than 8 weeks, so if youre needing to, start the flush accordingly ~ She's such a champ ~

Regards,
HT~


----------



## HTOYO (May 2, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> They’ll take longer to root in a wetter cube. I ihort plugs which are peat based just like rapid rooters and I soak them in the clonex solution and then squeeze them in my hand to get the water out of them, I have near 100% success and I start seeing roots as soon as 5-7 days. The picture I attached was exactly 7 days.


I would say the number one issue associated with slow/non-rooting cuttings is the health of the mother plants the cuttings were taken from. Aside from genetics and proper environmental conditions the health of the donor plant is often overlooked. 

Just my 2c anyways ... 

Regards,
Ht~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The bottom two leaves in this pic is exactly what you want to see. This one does look like it is OGK. Those 3 leafs are the biggest clue for those of you looking for legit OGK stuff. The floppier the stems when pheno hunting tends to be the best phenos. And when I mean flop it's like a fuckin grape vine not supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Very strange because the 30 I grew all had extremely obvious 3 leaf and nodes were not very close at all on vast majority of phenos. His beans are definitely legit.


Three leaf like these?

Then the long ass nodes.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 2, 2020)

Yup that is the look.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yup that is the look.


I've got a fire og cut too and that bitch is just ass stretchy on the nodes.

I love the smoke off the lvtk (pic above) and I'm sure the fire will be nice too but these plants are a pain in the ass to veg out, lol. Easily takes up the place if two plants once they start wilding out.


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2020)

ECSD 4 days


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've got a fire og cut too and that bitch is just ass stretchy on the nodes.
> 
> I love the smoke off the lvtk (pic above) and I'm sure the fire will be nice too but these plants are a pain in the ass to veg out, lol. Easily takes up the place if two plants once they start wilding out.


The most unruly, long node, floppy to the extreme og's are the best. They got the fuel and or lemon or both. They are the lemon thai leaners imo. You will second guess throwing them out due to care but fuck they will amaze all senses.

PS to all OG heads out there is a an ironic old school thread on icmag about someone growing out a defunct old school companies lemon thai that the had the, "most amazing fuel, pine, and lemon smell". They swore it was the missing og link. Long before phylos put lemon thai on the OGK gene map. Look up most thais. Tall lanky mother fuckers...

I would pay real close attention to Ace's thai work over the next few years if you are into thai stuff (blueberry anyone?). They don't have a lemon profile but I am guessing from few descriptions it will have some nice temple incense spice qualities. We will see how it develops though who knows, all I know is it has the old school thai look with complex high.

-FLA


----------



## HTOYO (May 2, 2020)

The gushers cut I have does that as well. Its a pretty widely known trait carried over from the TK~ My polecat selection will do it to a certain extent after the mom has been cut back, but the Gushers does it for quite a while and rarely puts out leaves with more than 5 fingers, even when grown into a larger sized plant~


----------



## GrandpaJay (May 3, 2020)

I finished the TK from sunshinestateseedco a month ago and it's 100% not TK. It yielded nicely and average frost coverage but the smell and high were not impressive. Only have room in the garden for the best so it got composted.

I'm just starting week 3 flower of OGKB2.1 "Green Dragon Cut" and Tropicana Cherry #8 (Relentless Genetics Cut). The OGKB2.1 has been impressing me in veg so far. Stacks nodes, grows quickly, and likes being topped.

The Tropicana Cherry veg's slower compared to the tropicana cookies but the node spacing is way tighter and is also showing purples way quicker than the tropicana cookies.

I'll post photos of both once they're in the later stages of flower.


----------



## HTOYO (May 3, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I finished the TK from sunshinestateseedco a month ago and it's 100% not TK. It yielded nicely and average frost coverage but the smell and high were not impressive. Only have room in the garden for the best so it got composted.
> 
> I'm just starting week 3 flower of OGKB2.1 "Green Dragon Cut" and Tropicana Cherry #8 (Relentless Genetics Cut). The OGKB2.1 has been impressing me in veg so far. Stacks nodes, grows quickly, and likes being topped.
> 
> ...


You find that the Trop Cherry veg's slower than the MTN Tropicana Cookies? I heard that was one of the advantages of the Trop Cherry over the reg MTN Trop cut, that it veg's much quicker, isn't as afraid of the light, and is a bit more vigorous in general? You find this to not be true in your case? 

Ht~


----------



## GrandpaJay (May 3, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> You find that the Trop Cherry veg's slower than the MTN Tropicana Cookies? I heard that was one of the advantages of the Trop Cherry over the reg MTN Trop cut, that it veg's much quicker, isn't as afraid of the light, and is a bit more vigorous in general? You find this to not be true in your case?
> 
> Ht~


I'm seeing the opposite. Tropicana Cookies vegged way quicker. I know the tropicana cherry's buds are supposed to be larger compared to the tropicana cookies. Don't get me wrong the tropicana cherry still veg's plenty fine for me and if it turns out to be fire I'll be keeping it regardless of vegging speed.


----------



## HTOYO (May 3, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I'm seeing the opposite. Tropicana Cookies vegged way quicker. I know the tropicana cherry's buds are supposed to be larger compared to the tropicana cookies. Don't get me wrong the tropicana cherry still veg's plenty fine for me and if it turns out to be fire I'll be keeping it regardless of vegging speed.


Even before I had the MTN Trop, I heard that she COULD be a little bit finicky. Tbh, that was hard to believe while I was seeing pic after pic of the swoll, purple, pink, alien looking crystal coated nugs. 

After getting the MTN Trop cut, and running it for a bit now, there were a few things that rang absolutely true that I had read from numerous people who had a lot of experience with it.

She absolutely CAN be a tad slow in veg, but that can be negated by keeping the medium/rootzone considerably on the drier side of the equation, going subsequently lighter on the feed strength and keeping the light intensity airing on the side of being almost not enough, lol. 

If you keep her chugging right along within those parameters, she will keep up with most other varieties. I've also read from several sources that she can be difficult to clone, and lacks vigor until the cuts have a well established root mass. But I think a lot of those comments were made by people who were not keeping their mother plants in previously said parameters, and reaping the effects of the mother plant not being in her happy place. 

The main thing that I have heard first-hand from people who have grown the trop cherry, is that the density of the finished flowers is on another level compared to the original MTN Trop. A bit larger as well, as you mentioned.

I whole heartily agree that the MTN Trop terps are so very special, and the flowers have insane bag appeal. But conversely, it can be a little bit disappointing when you put a beautifully grown and cured flower on the scale only to see what it weighs. I know that is most certainly not the genetics strong point, and I will definitely be keeping her around for a long time to come, but if there was one thing I could change, it would be to give the finished product a bit more density. 

I grew out a tray of the Trop not too long ago, 9 cuts per 4x4, and with a bit of pruning, shaping and defoliating I pulled 24 zips/kw. That was only my second run with it, and I was actually anticipating a bit more stretch, so there was most certainly room for improvement. Imo, to get the trop to yield, you have to either pack them in pretty tight, or veg and train larger plants to have a LOT of dense, laterally trained branching before flip. As well, like most other cookie and cookie hybrids, the MTN Trop is an absolute poster child as far as strains that exponentially benefit from a heavy defoliation in early flowering.

Ht~


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I finished the TK from sunshinestateseedco a month ago and it's 100% not TK. It yielded nicely and average frost coverage but the smell and high were not impressive. Only have room in the garden for the best so it got composted.
> 
> I'm just starting week 3 flower of OGKB2.1 "Green Dragon Cut" and Tropicana Cherry #8 (Relentless Genetics Cut). The OGKB2.1 has been impressing me in veg so far. Stacks nodes, grows quickly, and likes being topped.
> 
> ...


My Tk from SSSC is just about done.
She's short n squat small buds that remind me of an Og crossed to an Afghani.
Mine appear to be super frosty, but after a good nug squeeze they only give off a fraction of the Og smell, but it is present.
Unless I wake up naked with a half cooked pizza in the oven and no recollection of where I've been. 
She will be gifted away to anyone that will take her.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Three leaf like these?
> View attachment 4552926
> Then the long ass nodes.


I've grown at least a dozen strains that put out a few 3 finger and some single finger leaves, especially after cloning, but the internode length and leaf combo, I've only seen on Og's and crosses of and the Chems can come very close.

My cut of Tk Larry is easily the tallest lankiest plant in my garden except for my Sativa crosses that laugh at such concepts as Og stretch.


----------



## BigSco508 (May 4, 2020)

HTOYO said:


> Im still offering cuts to peeps in Canada if anyone is interested~ Not doing the strainly thing anymore, just doing local, friends, and acquaintances, etc.
> Appx. $65 CAD express shipping anywhere in the country~
> 
> Archive Rudeboi OG~
> ...


Appx. 65 CAD a piece for all of cuts you have posted ? Fuck i may drive to Canada and send back to myself in the states !


----------



## kona gold (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My Tk from SSSC is just about done.
> She's short n squat small buds that remind me of an Og crossed to an Afghani.
> Mine appear to be super frosty, but after a good nug squeeze they only give off a fraction of the Og smell, but it is present.
> Unless I wake up naked with a half cooked pizza in the oven and no recollection of where I've been.
> She will be gifted away to anyone that will take her.


Yep.
Seems on par with mine.
I'm not getting much kush smell yet. Just a sweet kind of floral smell.
But I'm only in 4weeks.
How far along are you? And does the smell increase?
The crippie had a very unique smell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 4, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The one question I ask is how does one varify these newer clones. Do you have any original seedpacks of Grandpa breath?
> 
> Who is mama funk,?


Mama funk is a clone vendor who used to ship everywhere, but went legit and only to california now. 

I never had any original seedpacks, I just had a clone of Grandpas Breath I reversed and made feminized seeds with.


----------



## oswizzle (May 4, 2020)

Just for kicks... Lemon Larry OG Kush x Watermelon Gelato


----------



## HTOYO (May 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Appx. 65 CAD a piece for all of cuts you have posted ? Fuck i may drive to Canada and send back to myself in the states !


$65 for shipping, yes. PLUS the price of the cuts, lol~ Guess it could be mistaken as $65 ALL IN~ lol~ The price of the cuts varies depending on multiples ordered~ You buy 4 its $125 CAD each~ Plus $65 CAD shipping, lol...

Regards,
HT~


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Yep.
> Seems on par with mine
> I'm not getting much kush smell yet. Just a sweet kind of floral smell.
> But I'm only in 4weeks.
> ...


Day 53 flower and I think she is about done.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 4, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Just for kicks... Lemon Larry OG Kush x Watermelon Gelato


Did you make these? 

I have(Lemon Gelato) x Watermelon Zkittles 
[Lemon Tree x Gelato 33]


----------



## kona gold (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 53 flower and I think she is about done.
> View attachment 4555016View attachment 4555018View attachment 4555019View attachment 4555020View attachment 4555022


Looks pretty good.
But looks like it could go longer.
Has the smell increased??


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 53 flower and I think she is about done.
> View attachment 4555016View attachment 4555018View attachment 4555019View attachment 4555020View attachment 4555022


She looks beautiful Baker. Maybe after a little curing the terps will be more pronounced? 
I got a dud TK last summer too and it lacked any kind of nose. I finally just gave up looking for her. I figured if I was meant to have it, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 53 flower and I think she is about done.
> View attachment 4555016View attachment 4555018View attachment 4555019View attachment 4555020View attachment 4555022





kona gold said:


> Looks pretty good.
> But looks like it could go longer.
> Has the smell increased??


I will give her at least another week and see if those calyxes swell to beads. Maybe she'll get louder, but she's just not that strong smelling.

Instead of Tk, I would think she could pass as "The White". Just a casual observation on my part.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown at least a dozen strains that put out a few 3 finger and some single finger leaves, especially after cloning, but the internode length and leaf combo, I've only seen on Og's and crosses of and the Chems can come very close.
> 
> My cut of Tk Larry is easily the tallest lankiest plant in my garden except for my Sativa crosses that laugh at such concepts as Og stretch.


Oh yeah, the 3 fingers leads are common after reveg or cuttings starting to root etc. The grape bubba has tons of the 3 blade leaves too but not lanky like the lvtk and fire.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Instead of Tk, I would think she could pass as "The White". Just a casual observation on my part


That would certainly explain the lack of nose too. Most growers/tokers report The White to have a very bland cardboard smell and taste.


----------



## oswizzle (May 4, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Did you make these?
> 
> I have(Lemon Gelato) x Watermelon Zkittles
> [Lemon Tree x Gelato 33]


I got these from Elite Genetics back in Sept/Oct 2019 ... B4 He scammed a shit ton of people on IG with live auctions ... He took peoples money and gave them nada..

Him and I were cool.... he always did me right...but I still dont want to do business or associate with people who get down this way....he had fire beans and not enough people buying them ... so he burnt his name out for a couple thousand bucks... Not the brightest move


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 4, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> I got these from Elite Genetics back in Sept/Oct 2019 ... B4 He scammed a shit ton of people on IG with live auctions ... He took peoples money and gave them nada..
> 
> Him and I were cool.... he always did me right...but I still dont want to do business or associate with people who get down this way....he had fire beans and not enough people buying them ... so he burnt his name out for a couple thousand bucks... Not the brightest move


I was talking to him daily on ig. I wish a seedbank would have linked him before the fallout.


----------



## kona gold (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I will give her at least another week and see if those calyxes swell to beads. Maybe she'll get louder, but she's just not that strong smelling.
> 
> Instead of Tk, I would think she could pass as "The White". Just a casual observation on my part.


It just kind of trips me out. The Gainesville green is very nice and seems legit. The crippie has a crazy wacky smell. So that might be something worthwhile.
But the triangle doesn't.
I have a sour diesel that doesn't get loud till about week 7 or 8. Then it gets crazy!
Resin seems to be pumping out now. Maybe in another week it will get better.
Mine just had like a standard sweet spice.
And very little stretch.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

kona gold said:


> It just kind of trips me out. The Gainesville green is very nice and seems legit. The crippie has a crazy wacky smell. So that might be something worthwhile.
> But the triangle doesn't.
> I have a sour diesel that doesn't get loud till about week 7 or 8. Then it gets crazy!
> Resin seems to be pumping out now. Maybe in another week it will get better.
> ...


Yeah very short pheno that is even similar to 
Bubba Kush. 
I'll be lucky to get an ounce off her.

Could just be another pheno grown out by him and his crew in Florida.
It doesn't appear to be as good a pheno as the one that we all want.
He does claim she's a 30%'er.


----------



## boybelue (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> She looks beautiful Baker. Maybe after a little curing the terps will be more pronounced?
> I got a dud TK last summer too and it lacked any kind of nose. I finally just gave up looking for her. I figured if I was meant to have it, it'll happen eventually.


Was that TK you got from them real lanky like most OGs? I still have mine stuck in a corner, just lost interest after hearing the way yours turned out. It’s got the look in veg, set the ghost beside it can’t hardly tell no difference, viney lanky pitiful OG look.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Was that TK you got from them real lanky like most OGs? I still have mine stuck in a corner, just lost interest after hearing the way yours turned out. It’s got the look in veg, set the ghost beside it can’t hardly tell no difference, viney lanky pitiful OG look.


It was definitely lanky but seemed to respond to supercropping (to a point)
I've been sorting thru pics the last couple of days. I might have one but I threw the remaining clones outside so it might be an outdoor pic.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

Some of the sellers on Strainly must be shipping their cuts out on a magic carpet.

Feedback left for rare cuts on a listing created 24hrs ago. *SMH*

Edited to add
Sorry to put a downer on the thread but it needs to noted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Real deal 1000% TK and SFV OG in the house. Will be available soon as I can offer it


Right ON!!
Gonna be a lot of RIU'er happy as hell to have a legit source.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Right ON!!
> Gonna be a lot of RIU'er happy as hell to have a legit source.


I agree, once the mail isn’t fucked in Michigan and I don’t have to worry about it dying in the mail. Can’t wait to get some legit cuts. How long can they last in the mail?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I agree, once the mail isn’t fucked in Michigan and I don’t have to worry about it dying in the mail. Can’t wait to get some legit cuts. How long can they last in the mail?


If they're packaged with care - probably a week. They might need to be nursed if it took longer than that.

I'd chance it for what James is offering though, but thats just me.
Not only is he one of the few legit sellers but those are some tough cuts to come by.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> If they're packaged with care - probably a week. They might need to be nursed if it took longer than that.
> 
> I'd chance it for what James is offering though, but thats just me.
> Not only is he one of the few legit sellers but those are some tough cuts to come by.


Yea once I can trust the mail around here he definitely will get my business. If anything gets sent to Detroit these days it sits for at least 5-10 days. I’m not in Detroit but any package that routes there sits. Don't want to chance them dying in the mail cuz of covid.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea once I can trust the mail around here he definitely will get my business. If anything gets sent to Detroit these days it sits for at least 5-10 days. I’m not in Detroit but any package that routes there sits. Don't want to chance them dying in the mail cuz of covid.


I think I read that on another thread. The dudes package did loops around Michigan and than just sat in Detroit.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I read that on another thread. The dudes package did loops around Michigan and than just sat in Detroit.


Yea we have 45,000 cases so I’m lucky to get any mail. Much respect to those guys at the post office tho still working in all this crazy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

This pics a little bit better.
Trop Cherry around wk 4-5 I guess. I forgot to check the tag for the flip date.




I'm gonna snag hubs cell tomorrow and try to get some macro shots of Biscotti and some GG4s that are approaching day 70.
I do love those macro shots. Its like living art


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> These clone guys should be shipping express, you can send a padded envelope stuffed with anything that fits for $26 overnight to pretty much anywhere in the us, some places out in the boonies might take 2 days..


agree. I wont chance first class or priority right now. Not after seeing the loopty loos peoples packages are taking while in transit. But even express can take up to three days where I'm at.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> agree. I wont chance first class or priority right now. Not after seeing the loopty loos peoples packages are taking while in transit. But even express can take up to three days where I'm at.


Yea it’s been a real hassle with regular priority. Have some making it in 2-3 days and some taking much longer. Prolly will just do overnight for now till things get better


----------



## GrandpaJay (May 8, 2020)

I was finally able to get the Chem 91 skunk va cut. Anyone that's looking for it check out JointBreath420 on Instagram. He got it straight from pbud.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> I was finally able to get the Chem 91 skunk va cut. Anyone that's looking for it check out JointBreath420 on Instagram. He got it straight from pbud.


That dudes got some heavy drama surrounding him.
His enemies are saying he's got fake cuts.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 9, 2020)

What’s up guys been a minute

I’ve been crazy busy and had to shut down and clean up then covid hit I got distracted .. I hope everyone is doing good in this crazy time

I lost / killed all of my clones .. mostly to start fresh .. I could have cloned and cleaned but I like to do things completely fresh .. one of the many clones I purchased had mite eggs .. bringing my biggest fear to life .. I should have did prevention b4 mixing them in you live and learn

I have a new setup so everything is sterile and clean I wanna get a quick run in while I pop some seeds so I went back on strainly and things have changed

First the prices are up and people like momma funk only do local now so the cheaper cuts aren’t available..

I just wanna grab some real deal cuts but the prices are crazy .. at this point it’s more profit to sell clones than buds .. I just seen someone post guava gelato at $2500 smh


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 9, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Yeah some of the prices can be high.. I recently spend close to 3000 for some legit stuff, have some other stuff coming too on a trade. I might start selling on strainly, I would have a set price on clones, probably something like $100 a clone with a $200 minimum. Clone cruisers hold 5 or 6 (I forget) clones and they fit inside of a express envelope the mails anywhere in the US overnight in most cases for $26 flat rate. No one selling clones is offering that kind of service right now..


All of my cuts came in cruisers and I think it’s smaller cruisers like 4 cuts .. I’ve had some do exactly as you say and received them in no time padded and all .. 

Organa was who I got the fpog from and he’s gone now .. there’s only a handful of cuts I want back tbh 

wedding cake
Fruity pebbles og cereal cut 
Stardawg 
Legend og 
Gelato ( any one) guava preferable 

I want like 3x of each but I’m not paying no where near what they’re asking


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Say fellas if you want clones real deal clones that have insurance behind them you do better dealing with First class genetic, Fiya, and milky meds. All that strainly bs will have you wanting to really hurt someone. Stop cheating yourself and treat yourself. They might be pricey for some cuts but it’s worth it in the long run.


I have dealt with first class before and that’s exactly what he is. FIRSTCLASS!! How do I find these other guys? Curious to what’s on there menu.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 9, 2020)

The guy duped Pbud into giving him a cut so no point in crying about it now I guess.

I'm really happy for growers to have it, but Bakers correct...that jointbreath dude has a lot of drama around him. He started here on RIU before moving to IG where he could control content. (funny how that happens). He claimed to have real "dogbud" seeds from a Grateful Dead show, lol.
And he purposely antagonizes the guys that are well known in the cannabis scene so he can selectively screenshot the drama and use it lend credibility to his "brand".

Unfortunately, a lot of the shady sellers trying to make a name have done this - claim so and so got pissed because they "let cuts out or made seeds". And they've all been growing "twenty years"  

(whatever happened to just growing and sharing and building cred the old fashion way?)



He most likely does have the legit cut (and I dont throw shade lightly) but its a proceed-with-caution-buyer-beware type of a deal.
edit- just read the thread when he showed up here. Funny stuff but I wish I hadnt responded to him


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 9, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> Yeah some of the prices can be high.. I recently spend close to 3000 for some legit stuff, have some other stuff coming too on a trade. I might start selling on strainly, I would have a set price on clones, probably something like $100 a clone with a $200 minimum. Clone cruisers hold 5 or 6 (I forget) clones and they fit inside of a express envelope the mails anywhere in the US overnight in most cases for $26 flat rate. No one selling clones is offering that kind of service right now..


Please do! 

And those kind of prices are more than fair, especially when you get the added security of dealing with someone that's been around awhile.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 10, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Funny you mention stoner girl, A guy I know placed an order with Her, it got sent that day with tracking # , that was 2 days ago , the day after it was sent her account was closed lol can't wait to see what he gets.
> 
> I think Strainly is going to be nothing more then a buyer be ware site full of scam artistes. There may be (legit) people on there but in the end anyone can say anything and send you gods know what.


Did your friend get what he paid for?


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 10, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Did your friend get what he paid for?


Stoner_Girl is now on there under R.A Perfect Union. She said stoner girl account got deleted because she shipped to Georgia. I don’t know how true that is but what makes me suspicious is she’s selling Apple fritter(lumpys cut) for 60$. She has over 100 good reviews and 2 bad. I don’t know but for that prices it’s worth a try.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Stoner_Girl is now on there under R.A Perfect Union. She said stoner girl account got deleted because she shipped to Georgia. I don’t know how true that is but what makes me suspicious is she’s selling Apple fritter(lumpys cut) for 60$. She has over 100 good reviews and 2 bad. I don’t know but for that prices it’s worth a try.


Most of the reviews are for seeds and the only review for AF was posted less than 24hrs after the listing went up.

Unless a well-known member from here can vouch her, its buyer beware indeed.


----------



## predd (May 10, 2020)

And the fritter was listed right after another fritter cut was listed for 1500 kinda funny really......was 45 the 1st day also


----------



## predd (May 10, 2020)

I've made 3 orders so far from _*Aroma Therapeutic Genetics,Auntie Jane's Nursery and Madscientistgenetics *_so we shall see..2 have arrived in good shape already


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 10, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the GMO cut from Aroma Therapeutic? Or any of their other cuts? I have GMO, Durban Poison and their Hazmat OG going now... will report back in a couple of weeks, they are about 30 days in flowering now.


----------



## predd (May 10, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Has anyone grown out the GMO cut from Aroma Therapeutic? Or any of their other cuts? I have GMO, Durban Poison and their Hazmat OG going now... will report back in a couple of weeks, they are about 30 days in flowering now.


how are they looking? I have his wedding crasher and gmo in veg, does the gmo strech a lot? I'm eyeballing that pebbles punch damn!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 10, 2020)

predd said:


> how are they looking? I have his wedding crasher and gmo in veg, does the gmo strech a lot? I'm eyeballing that pebbles punch damn!









So far they are looking pretty good. The GMO does stretch quite a bit, I'd say 2.5 to 3 times it's size from when I flipped. The buds are stacking nice so far, but thought they would have more stanky terps by now.. but again it's only day 30 and I've heard it goes for 11-12 weeks. Good luck with your Wedding Crasher!


----------



## predd (May 10, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> So far they are looking pretty good. The GMO does stretch quite a bit, I'd say 2.5 to 3 times it's size from when I flipped. The buds are stacking nice so far, but thought they would have more stanky terps by now.. but again it's only day 30 and I've heard it goes for 11-12 weeks. Good luck with your Wedding Crasher!


yeah I hear the gmo can take 11+....cool tks for the info good luck my friend! and yeah she's stacking nicely, looks good


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 10, 2020)

I think the Auntie Jane chick is someone that was in this same thread

if I remember there was girl in here saying she had received a lot of the momma funk strains and we were saying if momma funk stops she could take her spot .. 95% of her clones are funks so it can be her

For the price I can get wedding cake and driver back for the low that’s the only 2 I really want from her


----------



## predd (May 10, 2020)

_*Auntie Jane's Nursery *_is where I am getting my momma funks gear


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 10, 2020)

@smokadepep is Aunties Jane’s Nursery carrying many of Mama Funks cuts and operating with their blessing....


----------



## boybelue (May 10, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Stoner_Girl is now on there under R.A Perfect Union. She said stoner girl account got deleted because she shipped to Georgia. I don’t know how true that is but what makes me suspicious is she’s selling Apple fritter(lumpys cut) for 60$. She has over 100 good reviews and 2 bad. I don’t know but for that prices it’s worth a try.


I thought R. A. Perfect union was Reggie? I forget what he or she was going by before but if he/she was indeed Stoner Girl before, then that’s the 3rd name change. I got his Runts cut which I have doughts about. 
Aroma has some good cuts, I’ve got several from him and everything was on point.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 10, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Has anyone grown out the GMO cut from Aroma Therapeutic? Or any of their other cuts? I have GMO, Durban Poison and their Hazmat OG going now... will report back in a couple of weeks, they are about 30 days in flowering now.


Please let us know. I want that gmo myself


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 10, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I thought R. A. Perfect union was Reggie? I forget what he or she was going by before but if he/she was indeed Stoner Girl before, then that’s the 3rd name change. I got his Runts cut which I have doughts about.
> Aroma has some good cuts, I’ve got several from him and everything was on point.


Reggie Alston right. I sent payment to the same PayPal that’s how I know there the same for sure. Why do you have doubts about the runtz cut? I got Aroma IceCream Cake. Almost ready for me to get cuts from it so I can put it into production.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 10, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Burninbarz and Stoner_Girl genetics both use photographs that aren't theirs of phenotypes they don't have.
> 
> Aroma Therapeutic, DeeplyRooted, and MamaFunk are legit.


Your sure Stoner girl is a scam?


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 10, 2020)

Deeply rooted I can vouch for also I also used R.A for some cuts too before the name change 

What I wanna say is regardless of how clean they say they are spray them clones down before you mix em in .. prior to this I’ve never had anything other than a gnat And that was barely .. I’ve always used seed so no issues 

One of the og cuts had some super tiny white dots when I look back I tossed it ..just figured it was a sick clone bc the roots were kinda brown .. everything else looked great .. now everything gets spayed periodically


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (May 10, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Stoner_Girl is now on there under R.A Perfect Union. She said stoner girl account got deleted because she shipped to Georgia. I don’t know how true that is but what makes me suspicious is she’s selling Apple fritter(lumpys cut) for 60$. She has over 100 good reviews and 2 bad. I don’t know but for that prices it’s worth a try.


Yea, it was 45 but she bumped it up to 60..Funny cuz theirs a guy selling the same cut for 1500 lol....

OP


----------



## southernguy99 (May 10, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> nope he got scammed, don't buy from him or whoever the hell they are, I don't know all the details but he contacted then via email and the guy was a complete fucking idiot , good luck to anyone that wants to waste money


----------



## Devils34 (May 10, 2020)

I have an order coming in the mail:

Lemon Skunk
Bubba kush
La confidential 
Blue god
Afghani #1
Purple kush

Got packs of 10 seeds of all of them.

The best part, the guy charges $1 per seed...cost me $60....and I don't pay him until the seeds arrive! 

Best seed buying experience of my life so far.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 11, 2020)

Ok I won’t be experimenting and wasting my money. I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> I have an order coming in the mail:
> 
> Lemon Skunk
> Bubba kush
> ...


Lol sorry that just sounds like a scam list to me. I'd have a hard time believing thats whats gonna show up. What did he have to say about the Bubba Kush?


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Deeply rooted I can vouch for also I also used R.A for some cuts too before the name change
> 
> What I wanna say is regardless of how clean they say they are spray them clones down before you mix em in .. prior to this I’ve never had anything other than a gnat And that was barely .. I’ve always used seed so no issues
> 
> One of the og cuts had some super tiny white dots when I look back I tossed it ..just figured it was a sick clone bc the roots were kinda brown .. everything else looked great .. now everything gets spayed periodically


What do you spray with out of curiosity? Neem? Insecticidal soap, spinosad? Azamax? DIY?

And you just do sprays? I've heard some folks make a solution to dunk the entire clone in, have you ever tried this?


----------



## Devils34 (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol sorry that just sounds like a scam list to me. I'd have a hard time believing thats whats gonna show up. What did he have to say about the Bubba Kush?


You can think it's a scam, but what type of scam doesn't ask for the money up front?

Basically the guy used to buy Canadian and European seeds, but was sick of being ripped off and wanted to give people a cheaper, better option...

Then again, I can't verify anything until I actually grow them.

Reviews on him are good though, and 60 seeds for $60 isn't going to break my wallet if it doesn't work out

So to me, it's a win/win even if it doesn't end up being official.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> You can think it's a scam, but what type of scam doesn't ask for the money up front?
> 
> Basically the guy used to buy Canadian and European seeds, but was sick of being ripped off and wanted to give people a cheaper, better option...
> 
> ...


Okay enjoy your Wish.com hemp seeds, lol.


----------



## Devils34 (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Okay enjoy your Wish.com hemp seeds, lol.


Lol ok buddy.

I forgot if you don't pay $200 a pack, it can't be good lol.

Seriously, it's a source you've never used, so how can you automatically claim it to be trash? Just because it's cheaper than you pay? This hater ass mentality is exactly why people don't come around these boards as much as they used to.

Just like the guy who bought from Barney's was getting hated on....but in reality, not everyone has had a shitty experience with Barney's seeds, granted most have, but there are cases where they end up with a keeper.

Sorry I didn't use some big name guy to get my seeds from, instead I used an old-school grower that has acquired genetics over time and for the love of the plant and craft of growing it, happens to sell seeds for cheap, that doesn't mean they aren't good seeds/genetics.

Then again, like I said, you don't know until you grow them out. Maybe they will be shit, but maybe they'll be fire. For $1 a seed, I'm willing to take the chance that I may get fire. I'm also not gonna be upset if I don't. 

I'd rather do that than pay $100+ for 10 seeds to have 0 keepers.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Lol ok buddy.
> 
> I forgot if you don't pay $200 a pack, it can't be good lol.
> 
> ...


Damn you apologize a lot. 
So who is this no name guy who seems to have all cheap seeds of what is mostly clone only cuts? 
And I give my seeds out for free. And they are not shit. Proof right there you can get good genetics for free. It had nothing to do with the price, the entire transaction sounds dishonest.


----------



## Devils34 (May 11, 2020)

Profile of Mark - Strainly


Learn more about Mark on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What do you spray with out of curiosity? Neem? Insecticidal soap, spinosad? Azamax? DIY?
> 
> And you just do sprays? I've heard some folks make a solution to dunk the entire clone in, have you ever tried this?


It’s a off the shelf it works I’ll get the exact name but its not to be diluted it has a milk like color but the plants luv it and it kills everything ..might take a round or two but there gone ... but I’m gonna switch to the stuff I seen On momma funks page I thinks it’s sns and another one

edit : the stuff is called MIGHTY .. npk industries .. I think it was called mighty wash b4 .. it has pyrethrin supposedly idk I kno I used it and my plants showed no ill effects but I wanted them gone


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2020)

First off no one shit on dude about barney's farm. People just mentioned barney's farm is widely known for shitty ass product. Can you get lucky yep, will he no.

Same with these 60 dollar 60 seeds deal. Could you get lucky and it is what it is supposed to be, yep, but will it be legit, probably not.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Lol ok buddy.
> 
> I forgot if you don't pay $200 a pack, it can't be good lol.
> 
> ...



I am that guy *thenotsoesoteric* is hating on and you can tell by his reply that there is real hate for me and every grow I do from his merry band of bullies.

These are grown men tag teaming between many to have a go. Grown men and internet bullies...imagine that? Some may have kids even yet their father is an internet bully with some of his other internet bully mates.

How seriously fucked up that. Fucking shameful and totally unacceptable. Just report the fuckers like I do then they will be wary about getting banned for their bullying and if they are not here their life will end.

What you have said makes perfect sense but the backpatters still spout the shit simply because they pay more for shit because they are as gullaible as fuck.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> First off no one shit on dude about barney's farm. People just mentioned barney's farm is widely known for shitty ass product. Can you get lucky yep, will he no.
> 
> Same with these 60 dollar 60 seeds deal. Could you get lucky and it is what it is supposed to be, yep, but will it be legit, probably not.


I don't need to get lucky.

I grow great weed so you are wrong again hater bully.

Proof is in the pudding boy.


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I am that guy *thenotsoesoteric* is hating on and you can tell by his reply that there is real hate for me and every grow I do from his merry band of bullies.
> 
> These are grown men tag teaming between many to have a go. Grown men and internet bullies...imagine that? Some may have kids even yet their father is an internet bully with some of his other internet bully mates.
> 
> ...


Yes but there's a difference between popping a pack or two and finding a keeper with a couple runners up in there to boot and wasting time and electricity for mids. I could name seed packs from multiple breeders that you would more than likely find a winner in and it's not barney's farm


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Yes but there's a difference between popping a pack or two and finding a keeper with a couple runners up in there to boot and wasting time and electricity for mids. I could name seed packs from multiple breeders that you would more than likely find a winner in and it's not barney's farm


Not interested in keepers, clones, etc etc.

Fem seeds always and I just grow knockout weed.

Works every time without fail for decades and no need to change anything. I get stoned as fuck and jars are forever full.

Let them pay over the odds and filter out males and fuck around. Not for me, just a happy content stoner sorry to say.

After all, very few of the seedbanks they fuck about with hardly ever win any awards or if they do its local state at best. Says a lot considering there is a fucking lot of weed smokers worldwide. Most have to rely on social media to even sell their freaky weird name inflated price shit to the gullible. It works though because there are many takers but yet no awards.

Oh well


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Not interested in keepers, clones, etc etc.
> 
> Fem seeds always and I just grow knockout weed.
> 
> ...


You know all the strains you purchased are US genetics eh? Slurricane that's american, BlackBerry Moonrocks is an American strain and Pink kush? Yet another american strain. 

Or you like contests so much, check out spannabis winners for 2019. Both Indica and Sativa category are all US strains, crazy I know right?


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You know all the strains you purchased are US genetics eh? Slurricane that's american, BlackBerry Moonrocks is an American strain and Pink kush? Yet another american strain.
> 
> Or you like contests so much, check out spannabis winners for 2019. Both Indica and Sativa category are all US strains, crazy I know right?



You back again bully boy.

I know what I have bought and I know where they come from but they are realistically priced not overly priced like you swear by. Same American shit but cheaper and great weed.

See win/win and you are still a gobby bully.

Please keep up to speed regarding awards, double check what I said and what you have replied with. Total nonsense and try again bully boy.


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Not interested in keepers, clones, etc etc.
> 
> Fem seeds always and I just grow knockout weed.
> 
> ...


Why would you not be interested in keepers? Why would you settle for mixed results every run? Never mind, grow however it makes you happy man.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 11, 2020)

How are yall paying for stuff on strainly? Feel free to dm if you dont want to answer publicly. I'm considering listing some seed packs.


----------



## KK26 (May 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Why would you not be interested in keepers? Why would you settle for mixed results every run? Never mind, grow however it makes you happy man.


No mixed results here. Not at all even that I can remember without doing shit purposefully to see how things work out.

Each to their own and as I said, too much fucking about keepers and clones. 

No need because I am very happy and consistent with my grows touch wood or is that experience. If I had mixed results every run I would have give up decades ago!

I'm very happy


----------



## Herbrewisralight (May 11, 2020)

So R.A Perfect Union turned out to be a ass hole and a scammer. It’s actually quite funny to me though. I asked him for my money back after talking to you guys about him sending people males and having mites. He told me he was going to send me my money back. After being me for hours he finally admitted he wasn’t sending anything. It’s sad that scammers like him have to go to extents of stealing to make a dollar. I can definitely confirm one thing and that he is a terrible business man. DONT EVER DO BUSINESS WITH THIS ASSHOLE. I’m out of 200 which isn’t that big of a deal. From talking to him it seems like he can use it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Wait a sec? I didn't read every post, but I guess I don't get how anyone could hate on someone practically giving their work away?

If they charge and arm and leg, they're hated on and called a scammer. If they give they're work away, they're a scammer.

Things have changed, and not really for the better. Gone are the days when growing was about supporting each other, trading/gifting genetics, and sharing knowledge...ya know, back before people became so elitist.

I'm all for calling out scammers that look to take advantage of the unknowing by overcharging but this? Come on! Save the angst for the ones that truly deserve it.

And most importantly, not everyone has the same goals in mind when growing. I have growmies that will only grow from seed. Keepers and production runs of breeder cuts isnt for everyone.


----------



## Devils34 (May 11, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> How are yall paying for stuff on strainly? Feel free to dm if you dont want to answer publicly. I'm considering listing some seed packs.


Some guys take veemo or cashapp or very few PayPal....others get paid by money order/cash...

This has been my first purchase, which is why 2 things stuck out to me...

1. The guy sends the seeds before he gets payment (he includes a return envelope to send cash in)

2. He only charged $1 per seed

Those 2 factors made me buy from him...before I work up the courage to send cash to a few others I looked into...

Depending on the seller, payment options vary.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Some guys take veemo or cashapp or very few PayPal....others get paid by money order/cash...
> 
> This has been my first purchase, which is why 2 things stuck out to me...
> 
> ...


They used to have a give away section too. Not sure if they still do but it might worth searching.


----------



## Devils34 (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wait a sec? I didn't read every post, but I guess I don't get how anyone could hate on someone practically giving their work away?
> 
> If they charge and arm and leg, they're hated on and called a scammer. If they give they're work away, they're a scammer.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm saying man!

The guy seems legit to me, has all positive reviews and has been a pleasure to do business with.

I can't speak on his genetics until I grow them, I understand bubba kush is considered clone only, however, many reputable seed companies have either their own version or a bx or even s1 of the strain....his description seems on point with the legit heritage of it though, so I'm thinking he either made an s1 or bx of the original, I didn't ask the guy, maybe I should have.

However, his other strains are not normally cut only, so outside of the bubba kush, it seems legit to me.

Again, if it's not legit, it's not a huge loss, so no big deal...but if he is legit, then I scored big time and will continue to order from him.

I didn't want to spend much on genetics this go around and he fit the bill...I had $60 to spend and even though getting Shoreline's east coast sour diesel would have been awesome, I would have been left with 10 seeds of just that strain....using this guy, spending the same amount, I'm getting 60 seeds and 6 strains....sounds like a no brainer to me.

However I still do plan on purchasing from shoreline next time.


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2020)

KK26 said:


> No mixed results here. Not at all even that I can remember without doing shit purposefully to see how things work out.
> 
> Each to their own and as I said, too much fucking about keepers and clones.
> 
> ...


Honestly it really is whatever method makes you happy man, that's your shit enjoy it


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> That's what I'm saying man!
> 
> The guy seems legit to me, has all positive reviews and has been a pleasure to do business with.
> 
> ...


If you're happy, that's all that matters. His other customers seem more than happy too.


----------



## gremlinboy14 (May 12, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Fpog View attachment 4435827


im looking to order some FPOG (radical roots seeds) 10 reg pack
did u grow this strain out btw?


----------



## gremlinboy14 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## silverhazefiend (May 12, 2020)

gremlinboy14 said:


> im looking to order some FPOG (radical roots seeds) 10 reg pack
> did u grow this strain out btw?


that’s a clone I grew I bought from strainly


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

First time post in here, just found out about strainly. $800 clones? WTF! I should have kept every elite cut I came across in the last twelve years, I wouldn't have to work that's for sure. Lol. Like I'm good enough to keep plants alive for ten years, that's funny! Longest I've ever kept a strain for was probably 2-3 years. Anyway, how much should I expect to pay on average? Could you guys point me in the direction of 3 reputable places to work with? Sucks that I used to get clones for $10-20 bucks anywhere in Colorado, now there's only a few dispensaries that carry them and I don't trust them with that much traffic going in and out. Did find out about a couple ones in Denver that look promising, much appreciated @disco pilgrim . Thanks in advance for any recommendations. Peace, Boo.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 16, 2020)

There’s only like 3 people selling on there with ok prices .. they go up every month with the flavor of the month 

The greed is crazy nowadays I get it u have something that is hot ticket right now so u reflect that in the price like a runtz or gushers clone 

but what I don’t get is how places like DHN can sell verified cuts for cheap and people mark them up crazy ..j beezy wedding cake I’m sure can be had in Cali for 20 bucks and sundae driver 19 .. over here it’s like if the cut is too cheap it’s fake so we will always have these problems of high prices

for some reason we equate real with high prices so sellers will use that to market a product ..we need some balance

p.s 75% of the clone sellers can’t grow .. they steal pics or have some shitty burple pics tryna charge 200$ a clone that’s disrespectful to me personally


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 16, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> I got these from Elite Genetics back in Sept/Oct 2019 ... B4 He scammed a shit ton of people on IG with live auctions ... He took peoples money and gave them nada..
> 
> Him and I were cool.... he always did me right...but I still dont want to do business or associate with people who get down this way....he had fire beans and not enough people buying them ... so he burnt his name out for a couple thousand bucks... Not the brightest move


I didn't know he did that. That's fucked up. I started to hit up those auctions but figured, knowing dude, he'd wind up getting his ass locked back up before getting around to shipping anything. Not saying that's what happened but I wouldn't be surprised. He hasn't been able to stay out of jail for more than a quick minute here and there for like a dozen years or more.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2020)

Dark heart and PCG are clone nurseries. Most people selling clones on strainly are not therefore they won’t have hundreds of cuts rooted for you to buy at 20-30 a pop. I wish I could offer at that price but just not feasible. Will get hooked up tho for sure at decent rate


----------



## Tito#1 (May 16, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Dark heart and PCG are clone nurseries. Most people selling clones on strainly are not therefore they won’t have hundreds of cuts rooted for you to buy at 20-30 a pop. I wish I could offer at that price but just not feasible. Will get hooked up tho for sure at decent rate


What's the going rate?


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 16, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Dark heart and PCG are clone nurseries. Most people selling clones on strainly are not therefore they won’t have hundreds of cuts rooted for you to buy at 20-30 a pop. I wish I could offer at that price but just not feasible. Will get hooked up tho for sure at decent rate


I understand economics still u gotta ask are u trying to get rich or really help .. As much as people say there trying to help there cashing in ..im 100% for people making money but it’s a thin line with greed

I bought the same cuts 6 months ago for like 30-50 bucks a pop why are they 100+ now ?

edit : if everybody has the clone the price falls and the knockoffs come so u can’t have everything for cheap it’s a business.. I’m gonna say I’m grateful to be even able to buy em tho times changed for the better


----------



## Devils34 (May 16, 2020)

I feel the cuts are priced high because it's only a matter of time before someone offers it in seed form, therefore, lowering the price of the cut automatically.

Look at Kyle kushmans strawberry cough...that cut used to be rare...now it's all over and has been backcrossed and made into hybrid form all over the place

I'm not experienced or anything and don't own any clones, but from what I see and hear, that clone is dirt cheap now and I think it's because of being available in seed form and in hybrids as well as the cut circulating quickly.

Look at MAC also, that cut has been in a million hybrids and has been f2'd and s1'd...now it's everywhere and the price is dropping.

The more supply, the lower the price - when a clone is held tightly (see sour diesel, chemdog 91) it allows the price to remain high.


----------



## Akhilk9 (May 16, 2020)

Here is a update of the grow I’m currently flowering from the cuts I picked up on strainlymember berrycolorado ChemMember berryDosidowedding cake
Dosidowedding cakeMember Berry


----------



## Akhilk9 (May 16, 2020)

A few more pics


----------



## gremlinboy14 (May 16, 2020)

nice plants friend


Akhilk9 said:


> A few more pics


did u save clones for mothers?
those strains look nice


----------



## Akhilk9 (May 16, 2020)

gremlinboy14 said:


> nice plants friend
> 
> did u save clones for mothers?
> those strains look nice


Yes. I have other strains also that I picked up from the same person that I’m also about to grow out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2020)

Keeping multiple mother plants around big enough to steady supply clones cost money. And is a lot more work than most give credit. 

Smaller suppliers always have to charge a higher mark up. Ever bought bread or milk at a gas station vs a huge grocery store? At least a 2 dollar difference easy. 

If you want cheaper clones hop in a car and drive.


----------



## Devils34 (May 16, 2020)

Got my first seed order from strainly today!

Can't wait to finalize my grow area setup.

I got purple kush, bubba kush, blue god, lemon skunk, Afghani #1, la confidential....and a freebie pack of blue cookies! I'm stoked to get growing!


----------



## SourDeezz (May 16, 2020)

Akhilk9 said:


> A few more pics


Looking great, what kind of lights are you using if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Akhilk9 (May 17, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> Looking great, what kind of lights are you using if you dont mind me asking


I have six 600 watt led’s over 12 plants in 4x8 living soil fabric beds


----------



## HTOYO (May 17, 2020)

It's not what I would call a crazy fast rooter, but it's not overly slow. Depends on a variety of factors, medium, environment etc. Some cookie hybrids can take a bit longer. Oddly, the MTN trop is one of the faster ones I personally have grown... 

Ht~


----------



## kona gold (May 20, 2020)

@Bakersfield what's the word on that triangle kush?
They seem to be producing triangle shaped buds. Wonder if that's where name comes from?
Getting kind of heavy. And putting on some solid resin.
Have you harvested and tried any?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

nxsov180db said:


> How does the BBC root for you? Slower than average?


Not that you asked me but the rooting time on mine seem about average. Once they bite in they veg fast for a cookie. Lots of stretch and respond well to supercropping so it would probably do very well in a scrog.

That Oreoz though - that is a frustrating cut to root. (and I prep moms for a wk to ensure good health)
Its got kind of a wonky frame with lots of side shoots that somewhat resemble "witch broom" growth. This could attribute to the poor rooting times. Its hard to get a good meaty cut unless you take them from the top and even then, they're not that thick. 


If anyone has additional info or personal experience with Oreoz I'd love to hear/see it.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2020)

kona gold said:


> @Bakersfield what's the word on that triangle kush?
> They seem to be producing triangle shaped buds. Wonder if that's where name comes from?
> Getting kind of heavy. And putting on some solid resin.
> Have you harvested and tried any?


I chopped her down a few days ago @ 9 weeks
She is still drying. Last pics I took were at day 58 ish.

I would describe the smell, at harvest, as Og like, not super loud, but definately there.
She is extremely frosty, but her buds don't seem to be as tight and hard as an Og, more like a Bubba Kush.
My general impression, is she is more compact with stronger stems than any Og type plant.
Could be worth keeping around if she is a knock out.


----------



## HTOYO (May 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not that you asked me but the rooting time on mine seem about average. Once they bite in they veg fast for a cookie. Lots of stretch and respond well to supercropping so it would probably do very well in a scrog.
> 
> That Oreoz though - that is a frustrating cut to root. (and I prep moms for a wk to ensure good health)
> Its got kind of a wonky frame with lots of side shoots that somewhat resemble "witch broom" growth. This could attribute to the poor rooting times. Its hard to get a good meaty cut unless you take them from the top and even then, they're not that thick.
> ...


% Truth. Don't over veg the BBC, that's for sure. She grows like bat out of hell when flowering is initiated. A great candidate for lst, but imo does best when packed in appropriately, with 6-8 leads, lollipopped very aggressively then defol'd etc. Cookie strains do great, and can yield great in that kind of scenario just given their natural shape and growth habits etc. Conversely, the first time I grew the MTN trop, I actually over estimated the amount of stretch I would get from it. 

Ht~


----------



## oswizzle (May 20, 2020)

Slow growth and witches broom ... toss that shit... those are str8 up duds ... infected


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Slow growth and witches broom ... toss that shit... those are str8 up duds ... infected


No duds. Slow to root =/= slow growth. They're super healthy. Its just a very branchy frame which makes it difficult to get thick cuts.

Mostly Oreoz


Oreoz

BBC9


Edited to add - this is after heavily pruning.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

Trop Cherry getting close. Biscotti is getting fat too but I cant reach it for pics.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Trop Cherry getting close. Biscotti is getting fat too but I cant reach it for pics.
> 
> View attachment 4571663
> 
> View attachment 4571664


That's amazing!


----------



## HTOYO (May 20, 2020)

Yup, my BBC cuts throw roots 100% with proper practices in my aero cloner. Infected? Lol, well give me those "infected" cuts all day ... 

The BBC is an amazing plant, granted it doesn't have the most "ideal" natural shape in veg, but it's not horrible, not to mention there are these magical practices called pruning and shaping? Maybe you have heard of them?  

I guess I'll toss out all my "crappy" OG based cuts, they also can be a little lanky in veg. Not to mention that if you base your opinion of a genetic based solely on the natural growth characteristics in the vegatative state, you've basically eliminated seriously large proportion of the fire cuts out there. 

Maybe cookie based strains aren't ideal for some applications, like huge outdoor tree grows, but that's like comparing apples to oranges. If you call a dank, terpy, potent, purple, frosty, great yielding cut that is one and done in 8 weeks a "dud", clearly you have a different opinion as to what a "dud" is... 

Ht~


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I chopped her down a few days ago @ 9 weeks
> She is still drying. Last pics I took were at day 58 ish.
> View attachment 4571306View attachment 4571307View attachment 4571308
> I would describe the smell, at harvest, as Og like, not super loud, but definately there.
> ...


I know you say its not super loud but she sure is pretty. I'll bet that's gonna be some primo smoke.


----------



## oswizzle (May 20, 2020)

those look healthy as can be... saying the word Witches Broom in this thread is like saying Bomb on airplane


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> those look healthy as can be... saying the word Witches Broom in this thread is like saying Bomb on airplane


Yeah, prob not the best wording but I don't know how else to describe it.

I should've shut down the lights. Its still hard to see in these pics but it might give a general idea


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's amazing!


Thanks! Its the first time I've flowered it and really stands out in the bloom room. I cant wait to sample some.


----------



## booms111 (May 21, 2020)

Longshot but here we go....i got 2 clones from Mad Scientist few months ago. One is wedding cake and is right. The other clone was suppose to be GMO but its not. The entire plant is dark purple leafed with round flat top golf ball shaped buds with thick orange hairs and sweet smelling that has a bushy shorter structure. I asked him what it is but go figure no responce. Does anybody know his genetics well enough to take a guess at what strain it could be? I dont have camera to take picture at moment unfortunately.

Honestly im over Strainly. Fake cuts, duds, bug infested, mold in stems, barely rooted clones that need nursed for weeks just all around bullshit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 21, 2020)

booms111 said:


> Longshot but here we go....i got 2 clones from Mad Scientist few months ago. One is wedding cake and is right. The other clone was suppose to be GMO but its not. The entire plant is dark purple leafed with round flat top golf ball shaped buds with thick orange hairs and sweet smelling that has a bushy shorter structure. I asked him what it is but go figure no responce. Does anybody know his genetics well enough to take a guess at what strain it could be? I dont have camera to take picture at moment unfortunately.
> 
> Honestly im over Strainly. Fake cuts, duds, bug infested, mold in stems, barely rooted clones that need nursed for weeks just all around bullshit.


I dont know about Mad Scientist, but there's couple of well known forum members with GMO listed. Seems like a very easy cut to acquire.
And without pics its hard to say what you received. Even with pics it would it'd still be a guessing game.

That's a lot of serious issues too. It would serve the growing community to share the names of sellers who've sold you fakes, duds, and dirty cuts.


----------



## Pothead Man (May 22, 2020)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking about buying seeds, can you recommend any seller


Mark a couple of his strains are Super Fruit & Blue Cookies


----------



## Pothead Man (May 22, 2020)

I stay away from clones , my friend bought some where he lives & they were full of spider mites smh


----------



## Devils34 (May 22, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> Mark a couple of his strains are Super Fruit & Blue Cookies


Mark is great to deal with, I made one purchase and for $50 ended up with over 70 seeds and 7 strains.

However, when I posted about it on here, everyone who has never even tried his genetics or spoke with him - automatically started saying I got fake genetics and that what I bought was bullshit.

I haven't popped them yet, but over 70 seeds for $50 is unbelievable whether the genetics are real or not - from talking with him I'd say they are legit though


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Mark is great to deal with, I made one purchase and for $50 ended up with over 70 seeds and 7 strains.
> 
> However, when I posted about it on here, everyone who has never even tried his genetics or spoke with him - automatically started saying I got fake genetics and that what I bought was bullshit.
> 
> I haven't popped them yet, but over 70 seeds for $50 is unbelievable whether the genetics are real or not - from talking with him I'd say they are legit though


I think it falls into the category of “if it’s to good to be true it probably is.” And if you don’t care if the genetics are fake or not then who cares what anyone says?


----------



## Devils34 (May 22, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I think it falls into the category of “if it’s to good to be true it probably is.” And if you don’t care if the genetics are fake or not then who cares what anyone says?


I hear ya, but it bothers me when people trash something they haven't even tried


----------



## colocowboy (May 22, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> I hear ya, but it bothers me when people trash something they haven't even tried


Welcome to the internet!
Right now it seems you have Schroedinger’s seeds! They could be anything!


----------



## Pothead Man (May 22, 2020)

Makes me wanna pop some just to see but I bought em so I could sell seeds myself which you need 3 positive feedback to do so but if they happen to be real then it was a hell of a deal if not I’ve spent twice that amount on dates that were also a waste of money so I’d rather take the chance on the seeds


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2020)

Ok. I forgot who. But someone got clones from "oneoftheluckyones".
Who was that and what problems did you have? If any?


----------



## GoodGear (May 24, 2020)

We have a our listings on strainly. Joined over a year ago and tried a few transactions before we started offering our gear.
ordered some supposed landrace beans from loas. They made the journey but never germed the company is still on there but I won’t use them again. Are some scammers like everywhere else but there are some real nice offerings. It takes some time to get established there for sure.
I def like the format and dealing with customers one on one instead of through a middleman. Hopefully it will take off. Feel your way around it’s a pretty cool format 









Profile of Good Gear - Strainly


Learn more about Good Gear on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## colocowboy (May 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Ok. I forgot who. But someone got clones from "oneoftheluckyones".
> Who was that and what problems did you have? If any?


The first clone I got had a variety of neglect issues, i eventually lost the cut and he replaced it at half price. Not the best person to get cuts from but is a reasonable dude. The new cut was very healthy and is kicking ass! It’s big enough now to say I’m confident that it’s a real cut, I’ll be flowering it in my next round also! That’s her in the back.


----------



## kona gold (May 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The first clone I got had a variety of neglect issues, i eventually lost the cut and he replaced it at half price. Not the best person to get cuts from but is a reasonable dude. The new cut was very healthy and is kicking ass! It’s big enough now to say I’m confident that it’s a real cut, I’ll be flowering it in my next round also! That’s her in the back.
> View attachment 4575066


Right on.
Appreciate the honest review.
What strain is that??


----------



## kona gold (May 24, 2020)

GoodGear said:


> We have a our listings on strainly. Joined over a year ago and tried a few transactions before we started offering our gear.
> ordered some supposed landrace beans from loas. They made the journey but never germed the company is still on there but I won’t use them again. Are some scammers like everywhere else but there are some real nice offerings. It takes some time to get established there for sure.
> I def like the format and dealing with customers one on one instead of through a middleman. Hopefully it will take off. Feel your way around it’s a pretty cool format
> 
> ...


Aloha.
I have seen you on there with Moloka'i frost.
Could you describe more about high and flavors? Also where did you get them?
Mahalo


----------



## booms111 (May 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Ok. I forgot who. But someone got clones from "oneoftheluckyones".
> Who was that and what problems did you have? If any?


I got 2 of his chem d cuts. They were unrooted, very sick with blue mold in the stems, unhealthy all around leaf and stem color wise. His plants must be very unhealthy. I had to really work the clones to root and took over a month for 1 to root and it was in soil where as the one i put in aerocloner never shot a root after more then a month where other strains were shooting roots in 7 days. I had to clone the clone that rooted to get a healthy cut. Took me months to get to actually have a plant worth growing. 

With that said i just harvested the chem d. It stunk just like chem d and it also has the weird splotchy leaf thing chem d is known for so i do believe it is the real cut at least.


----------



## kona gold (May 24, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I got 2 of his chem d cuts. They were unrooted, very sick with blue mold in the stems, unhealthy all around leaf and stem color wise. His plants must be very unhealthy. I had to really work the clones to root and took over a month for 1 to root and it was in soil where as the one i put in aerocloner never shot a root after more then a month where other strains were shooting roots in 7 days. I had to clone the clone that rooted to get a healthy cut. Took me months to get to actually have a plant worth growing.
> 
> With that said i just harvested the chem d. It stunk just like chem d and it also has the weird splotchy leaf thing chem d is known for so i do believe it is the real cut at least.


A lot of the ones I have received from different vendors have had problems. Leaf mush is most common that I have experienced.
But as long as you got one to survive, and it's what you expected. Then not so bad.


----------



## booms111 (May 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> A lot of the ones I have received from different vendors have had problems. Leaf mush is most common that I have experienced.
> But as long as you got one to survive, and it's what you expected. Then not so bad.


I wouldnt buy another clone from him no matter what strain it is. In decades of growing was the hardest plant to ever get to root from how unhealthy they were but i really wanted her in my stable so i kept going with her and almost gave up numerous times. When i cut the stems and seen blue mold in the stems that was a first for me. But yeah im glad in the end with all the time i put into her she ended up being legit unlike couple other clones i got from Strainly. Few days and ill get to sample her and im pretty excited about that, shes a stinky bitch with some bad breath gas going on. If you order a clone from him id recommend getting a rooted clone and get pictures of her first to make sure you dont get a unhealthy purple woody stem with dried out starved light green leafs. 

Bloom wise she grows into a bouquet shaped shorter plant that doesnt stretch much. I took her 65 days.


----------



## colocowboy (May 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Right on.
> Appreciate the honest review.
> What strain is that??


Chemdog d


----------



## GoodGear (May 24, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Aloha.
> I have seen you on there with Moloka'i frost.
> Could you describe more about high and flavors? Also where did you get them?
> Mahalo


We first got them bout 20 years ago from TheFlyinHawyn. He was the first to get them from uncles nephew way back. the molokai frost isn’t sweet at all. kind of musky creamy every female has the same type of terp profile. Really an exceptional cultivar from the islands my fav phenos are the viney ones.. The high is powerful mood elevating medicine, happy herb just like the good folks that live there. Makes ya smiley for sure. Last I was there the FlyinHawyn Came out for a bbq brought his instruments and a friend, wife did some hula. Was a great time. Smoked me under the table though. Joint after joint of the killers. He gave us full permission to release them Commercially. Dirtyboy is my partner and he did the repro in puna. Multiple females to multiple males. All seed mixed. Are the real deal Molokai frost for sure! We also have puna black cherry that is soon to be released. Started as “golden voice” many years ago..


----------



## ace420 (May 26, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> So R.A Perfect Union turned out to be a ass hole and a scammer. It’s actually quite funny to me though. I asked him for my money back after talking to you guys about him sending people males and having mites. He told me he was going to send me my money back. After being me for hours he finally admitted he wasn’t sending anything. It’s sad that scammers like him have to go to extents of stealing to make a dollar. I can definitely confirm one thing and that he is a terrible business man. DONT EVER DO BUSINESS WITH THIS ASSHOLE. I’m out of 200 which isn’t that big of a deal. From talking to him it seems like he can use it.



I have been burned by him on blown deliveries. sometimes its a gift in disguise. I wouldn't want to pay 200.00 for a mite/disease problem. NEVER DO BUSINESS WITH SOMEONE THAT HATES THEIR CUSTOMERS....
His attitude will tell you it's all about the money until he gets his hands on it. Would not do business with him if he was the ONLY listing


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (May 27, 2020)

Mac1 cap cut available?


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2020)

Got those Apple Fritters from R.A..
Some very nice healthy cuts. Took off in a couple of days after transplant.
Had to buy 5 cuts as minimum order.
But he'll that other guy wants$1,500 for same cut.
Got some Runtz and Wedding Crasher. Bonus.
If they are all legit. I will be stoked!!
No bugs or molds


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2020)

@Bakersfield. I tried my triangle kush. Mine was a little early due to bad weather.
But it's very hard to know what I think about this one?
I didn't get much kush flavor. But flavor wasn't bad. But not fully developed.
Stone was very strong. But not much direction.
I am wondering about yours because it went longer.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2020)

kona gold said:


> @Bakersfield. I tried my triangle kush. Mine was a little early due to bad weather.
> But it's very hard to know what I think about this one?
> I didn't get much kush flavor. But flavor wasn't bad. But not fully developed.
> Stone was very strong. But not much direction.
> I am wondering about yours because it went longer.


I sampled my Sunshinestateseedco TK yesterday and along with my Chem D and Triangle Larry, they are all three similar in potency and effect. Which is very good.
It smells kush like and has a kush flavor, but does not really stand out against anything else.
Reminds me of paint thinner mineral spirits soaked rags.
It really looks like Bubba Kush type nugs to me and grows similar, but this TK does not even have a hint of the deep roasted coffee terps that I get with Bubba.
Here's some trimmed nugs of 
Sunshinestateseedco Triangle Kush


In comparison 
My keeper pheno of Banana Mac has more flavor, has a better high and is more potent than anything else in my garden so far.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 30, 2020)

I got some lbs of mac 1 last week and I can say for sure that Mac 1 might be top 3 most potent strains I’ve ever smoked .. the sweet smell would not let u believe it’s so strong 

I’m so torn I have Space for a few more plants so idk if I wanna grab some clones or pop more beans .. get Mac 1 clone or buy Mac 1 cross beans ? everyday I struggle with these decisions


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I sampled my Sunshinestateseedco TK yesterday and along with my Chem D and Triangle Larry, they are all three similar in potency and effect. Which is very good.
> It smells kush like and has a kush flavor, but does not really stand out against anything else.
> Reminds me of paint thinner mineral spirits soaked rags.
> It really looks like Bubba Kush type nugs to me and grows similar, but this TK does not even have a hint of the deep roasted coffee terps that I get with Bubba.
> ...


Thanks bro.
I might run her one more time.
Yours looks nice.
Mine has all these orange hairs.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Thanks bro.
> I might run her one more time.
> Yours looks nice.
> Mine has all these orange hairs.


She must turn out a bit wild under natural light conditions?


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> She must turn out a bit wild under natural light conditions?


Just stayed this little bush.
But my greenhouse broke on night of heavy rain and doused her with 100 gallons of rain water. So that might have been what turned those hairs?


----------



## Pothead Man (Jun 4, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Mark is great to deal with, I made one purchase and for $50 ended up with over 70 seeds and 7 strains.
> 
> However, when I posted about it on here, everyone who has never even tried his genetics or spoke with him - automatically started saying I got fake genetics and that what I bought was bullshit.
> 
> I haven't popped them yet, but over 70 seeds for $50 is unbelievable whether the genetics are real or not - from talking with him I'd say they are legit though


I believe most likely Mark bought a bunch of strains from BC Bud Depot & grew them out & crossed a few cause they have Blueberry, God Bud, GSC, Purple Afghani


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 4, 2020)

Finished bud shots from the growDosido


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wedding cake


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 4, 2020)

Member berry


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 4, 2020)

Colorado Chem


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2020)

Fantastic job @Akhilk9!


----------



## Green Puddin (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone doin Clones in canada?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone have a papaya cake?


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 13, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Anyone have a papaya cake?


I know someone who has it.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 13, 2020)

Akhilk9 said:


> I know someone who has it.


Link it up


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 13, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Link it up





Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Link it up


Contact Goodtimetrees on strainly. He has a lot of cuts not listed. Some times you have to wait month before he can take cuts.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 13, 2020)

Just sent a message


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 13, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Just sent a message


Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 13, 2020)

Akhilk9 said:


> Let me know how it turns out.


Will do thank you


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jun 13, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Just sent a message


He has a cherry pheno of wedding cake that he just sent me that is supposed to be nice also.


----------



## shane2208 (Jun 15, 2020)

Does anyone have Red Congolese seeds or clones?

@HTOYO, it looks like you have some coming soon. Do you by chance ship to the US? I thought I saw that you don't but thought I'd check. Having trouble finding these and would love to add it to my collection. No worries if not! Just exhausting my options.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Relentless Trop Cherry #8 finished nug shots


----------



## kona gold (Jun 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Relentless Trop Cherry #8 finished nug shots
> View attachment 4599763
> 
> View attachment 4599765


Beautiful Tangerine!!
Anything you would like to share about her finished qualities?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks like Mainly is back.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Looks like Mainly is back.


Technically he never left just stopped shipping and advertising, and he’s back to advertising but he still doesn’t ship any more.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Technically he never left just stopped shipping and advertising, and he’s back to advertising but he still doesn’t ship any more.


Yeah his profile is advertising shipping to only people in Maine, did he have that there before?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2020)

He switched it to that right before he quit advertising for a while but he said to hit him up if you were in Maine. I’m suspect that not many people have been hitting him up and he’s not allergic to money. lol Maine’s scene is pretty cool, there is ALOT of good herb! They have reciprocity so it’s chill, and lots of dispensaries.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's some cuts from Aroma Therapeutic finishing up..

GMO - Smells like trash, in a good way.. no way to verify if real cut or not, but seems to be.




















Hazmat OG - Good stank and great producer!





Durban Poison - Looks like some old school buds. Not huge trich development, but interesting Anise kinda terps.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 30, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Here's some cuts from Aroma Therapeutic finishing up..
> 
> GMO - Smells like trash, in a good way.. no way to verify if real cut or not, but seems to be.
> 
> ...


How far is that gmo?


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jun 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> How far is that gmo?


Day 76 in the photos.. gonna let her go for 85 days.. definitely lives up to the long flowering time.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 30, 2020)

Agreed, you are farther than me. I didn’t catch up to her at first so it could run faster for me but I’m at 77 days thinking I got a week or two!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jun 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Agreed, you are farther than me. I didn’t catch up to her at first so it could run faster for me but I’m at 77 days thinking I got a week or two!


Yeah, she seems to take her time! What kinda smells are you getting from yours? I'm flowering under 3500k Vero LEDs, I thought it may speed her up, but still pushing pistils. Dimming the light and lowered nutrient levels seems to have slowed her down. Hope she is worth the wait!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful Tangerine!!
> Anything you would like to share about her finished qualities?


I really like this one. The structure, yield, finishing time - all solid. And its no slouch in the potency department. The only thing I found a little off-putting were the terps mid flower. It smelled of sage and roasted turkey but with just a short 2wk cure it developed into what I can only describe as a freshly opened box of fruity cereal, like Froot Loops or Fruity Pebbles. 
Right now I'm reaching for the Biscotti and GG4 the most but all my friends and fam adore the Trop Cherry so I threw six of them into flower about month ago. Figured that would give me enough to share and spread around for all the harvest parties and festivals come late summer.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 30, 2020)

Akhilk9 said:


> Wedding cake


How many weeks did you take her? Some people tell me she's ready in 9, others say 10.


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> How many weeks did you take her? Some people tell me she's ready in 9, others say 10.


Mine was ready in 9 weeks


----------



## kona gold (Jul 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I really like this one. The structure, yield, finishing time - all solid. And its no slouch in the potency department. The only thing I found a little off-putting were the terps mid flower. It smelled of sage and roasted turkey but with just a short 2wk cure it developed into what I can only describe as a freshly opened box of fruity cereal, like Froot Loops or Fruity Pebbles.
> Right now I'm reaching for the Biscotti and GG4 the most but all my friends and fam adore the Trop Cherry so I threw six of them into flower about month ago. Figured that would give me enough to share and spread around for all the harvest parties and festivals come late summer.


Thanks. Sounds pretty good to me.
I think that mid tep comes from the Tangie.
I have that similar tep on my sour dawg tangie.
Smells like steak and onions. Or something like that.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Yeah, she seems to take her time! What kinda smells are you getting from yours? I'm flowering under 3500k Vero LEDs, I thought it may speed her up, but still pushing pistils. Dimming the light and lowered nutrient levels seems to have slowed her down. Hope she is worth the wait!


Mine waited till about 10, 10 1/2 weeks to start smelling like much. Now if you bump her you get some deep dank weed type smell with my exhaust wafting the neighborhood with some chemmy skunky odors.


----------



## Gingeroot (Jul 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Mine waited till about 10, 10 1/2 weeks to start smelling like much. Now if you bump her you get some deep dank weed type smell with my exhaust wafting the neighborhood with some chemmy skunky odors.


I loved all the GMO concentrates I've tried and am stalking all of you gmoozy (shmoozy would be a cool cross eh lol) The flavors are so garlicky & funky yet delish you'll just have to experience for yourself if you haven't. I think I'm gonna get a MAC cut from someone due to the complex/citrus terps/effects. Nothankhill seems reputable for that?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m finally getting some garlic, the nose really fills in at the end.


----------



## predd (Jul 2, 2020)

I have the ATG cut of of gmo on day 49 of flower...no smell. The wedding crasher is a fast finisher from him though!


----------



## predd (Jul 2, 2020)

Getting some nice citrus terps on the mac1 from mad scientist


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jul 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m finally getting some garlic, the nose really fills in at the end.


Yeah for sure, mine is reeking on day 82.. only thing left in the tent this run and that's probably a good thing!


----------



## Jarod027 (Jul 2, 2020)

predd said:


> Getting some nice citrus terps on the mac1 from mad scientist


Any pics? Just grabbed a Mac from mad scientist


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

Jarod027 said:


> Any pics? Just grabbed a Mac from mad scientist


Damn it's all the way in the back right.......I can let u know how it grows


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

mad scientist wedding cake


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

ATG wedding crasher day 48 12/12


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

ATG gmo day 48 12/12


----------



## Jarod027 (Jul 3, 2020)

predd said:


> Damn it's all the way in the back right.......I can let u know how it grows


Would you say his stuff is the real deal so far?


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

Jarod027 said:


> Would you say his stuff is the real deal so far?


I'm no expert as this is my 1st time running cut/clones from other people, but both are acting right imo. The mac1 is musky and citrus(more orange leaning) and the wedding cake had a nice vanilla nose on it. I've run wedding cake from seed and the structure looks right also. From what I understand these are both easy cuts to aquire ,so I would hope they are legit. So fingers crossed buddy


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

A lot of atg stuff comes from phinest. He will tell you his sources, he’s legit. You can trust his gear and his shipping is on point. That said he’s not really liking sending in the heat. Also, the long list he has posted is a main menu, not all that is rooted and ready at any given time.


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> A lot of atg stuff comes from phinest. He will tell you his sources, he’s legit. You can trust his gear and his shipping is on point. That said he’s not really liking sending in the heat. Also, the long list he has posted is a main menu, not all that is rooted and ready at any given time.


Yeah I went on his IG page and got a good vibe, I seen he was friends with quite a few breeders. I trust this dude, I'm just getting into micro cloning and building a library of genetics, so I might do his vip club one day...maybe


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

I thought about it too but I would feel obligated to take full advantage and that would be bad for my position lol. I’m getting his meat madness and Durban ready for a run. Should be good, if I’m not mistaken I have had a sample from the Durban which was great. His comment on the mm was it’s a wide plant with fantastic yields. It has hints of menthol and funk.


----------



## booms111 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jarod027 said:


> Would you say his stuff is the real deal so far?


If your talking about mad scientist then no or at very least hes not good at labeling. The GMO i got from him is NOT GMO! Its some purple cookie shit, i hate purple buds. He never responded back to me when i told him there was a mistake which sucks because i got along with him in conversation. The wedding cake i got from him is real though.


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

booms111 said:


> If your talking about mad scientist then no or at very least hes not good at labeling. The GMO i got from him is NOT GMO! Its some purple cookie shit, i hate purple buds. He never responded back to me when i told him there was a mistake which sucks because i got along with him in conversation. The wedding cake i got from him is real though.


I've seen the ATG cut of gmo turn purple also....


----------



## booms111 (Jul 3, 2020)

predd said:


> I've seen the ATG cut of gmo turn purple also....


this was not GMO. Its sweet smelling and low potency. i trashed it once i realized it wasnt GMO and he sold it to me as Skunkmaster Flex cut of GMO. No resemblance what so ever to any GMO. The entire buds were dark purple. I do think he has the real deal but his labeling sucks and so does his customer service if he messes up.

My avatar is Chem D x forum cookies which is GMO genetics. I was a tester for CSG on ICmag. I also have Chem D cut and many cookie strains over the years. What he sold me was shitty purple low potency sweet garbage to be straight up with you. On the other hand the Wedding Cake i got from him is awesome. A simple mislabeling mistake i understand but zero responce from him was basicly like telling me to fuck off...


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

I know people were giving him shit a while back and he sort of got a bad attitude. He’s one of a few dudes passing around the same cuts anyway, find another with better customer service.

My gmo, 75 days. Underfed but loved, she’s really filling in at the end. I was worried for ahalf second.


----------



## booms111 (Jul 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I know people were giving him shit a while back and he sort of got a bad attitude. He’s one of a few dudes passing around the same cuts anyway, find another with better customer service.


Thats the thing he is cool to talk to. I got along with him. We even chatted about the older lady on here talking bad about him. I was surprised and disappointed he didnt respond to me about the mislabel or whatever happen. Oh well live and learn. I dont buy clones anymore from Stainly to many fakes, shitty cloning practices, bugs, mildew, and just all around headaches in my opinion.

Your GMO looks nothing like the GMO i got from him. Id say it looked like Sherb strain more then anything but fully purple buds. I ran it to 80 days or so since real GMO takes 12 weeks.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

He has a sherb breath or something I’m sure you’re right. Mine was from deeply rooted.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone have a reliable source for MAC1 Caps Cut?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Aroma therapeutic has it, pink box has it too. I trust those two. Heisen has it, he’s a dick but you can trust him too.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Aroma therapeutic has it, pink box has it too. I trust those two. Heisen has it, he’s a dick but you can trust him too.


Just ordered ice cream cake and trop cherry from pink box. They come off very professional. Hoping the cuts survive the heat.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you! Reached out to Pink Box and they were fast to respond. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 12, 2020)

They are good, it’s very hot but supposed be cooling down a little this week. I had one not make it last week.


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They are good, it’s very hot but supposed be cooling down a little this week. I had one not make it last week.


I went for the one day shipping to try and increase the success rate.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 12, 2020)

Me too, with the delays it still took 4 days.


----------



## predd (Jul 14, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Just ordered ice cream cake and trop cherry from pink box. They come off very professional. Hoping the cuts survive the heat.


Good stuff...could u let us know how things go, as they have a few cuts I would like to get(trop cherry being 1)..tks


----------



## nc208 (Jul 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Aroma therapeutic has it, pink box has it too. I trust those two. Heisen has it, he’s a dick but you can trust him too.


Thanks for the heads up about pink box. Good prices and ships to the great white north. Going to try them out.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 14, 2020)

I had a deal lined up with them and backed off bc of the heat good to kno there legit


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 14, 2020)

Think I just got ripped off by tomisteins 501s on Strainly. Just figured out that you can't leave a review unless the seller completes a transaction. What the fuck is that??? So basically a seller can just take fees and never have a bad review. What a bunch a scamming pieces of shit. $130 down the drain. I coulda swore I saw his name in here for a good seller. Looks like a scam artist.


----------



## predd (Jul 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Think I just got ripped off by tomisteins 501s on Strainly. Just figured out that you can't leave a review unless the seller completes a transaction. What the fuck is that??? So basically a seller can just take fees and never have a bad review. What a bunch a scamming pieces of shit. $130 down the drain. I coulda swore I saw his name in here for a good seller. Looks like a scam artist.


how long has it been? and yeah the review process is sketchy.....I'm actually surprised as I had seen he had done quite a few transactions with other vendors


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 14, 2020)

predd said:


> how long has it been? and yeah the review process is sketchy.....I'm actually surprised as I had seen he had done quite a few transactions with other vendors


Well I just fixed the prob with good ole spamming. I sent messages to 30 people in his review section asking if they had any probs. Finally got someone to "text" him for me and he responded with some bullshit excuse about being on the farm. I really honestly think its the same guy with multiple accts. He tried to sell me on a $700 sale in the messages and i just laughed. Absolutely fucking ridiculous over there. I just asked for my money back and he finally sent it. Whew!!! I'm fuckin takin my money and RUNNING away!! I will never fuck with Strainly again. Learnt my lesson. Stick to seed banks that wont rip me off.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 14, 2020)

I would advise anyone looking for stuff to stay away from Strainly. Its pretty much bullshit. Especially tomisteins 501s. He will respond super fast till he gets money. I had another person tell me his clones weren't that great to begin with. Mentioned Pinkbox but I said I'm never comin back. Deleted the bookmark and I'm done. You only need to burn me once and you're dead to me. Goes with people and businesses. Have no time for liars and bullshit. Book closed.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 14, 2020)

Ive been groing out a bunch of seeds from Northren Gardens. every thing seems pretty solid so far. everything arived in a reasonable time about a week from order to delivery. and good germination rates on every thing 80 plus % germination rate. Ill keep you all posted on how every thing turns out.


----------



## predd (Jul 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Well I just fixed the prob with good ole spamming. I sent messages to 30 people in his review section asking if they had any probs. Finally got someone to "text" him for me and he responded with some bullshit excuse about being on the farm. I really honestly think its the same guy with multiple accts. He tried to sell me on a $700 sale in the messages and i just laughed. Absolutely fucking ridiculous over there. I just asked for my money back and he finally sent it. Whew!!! I'm fuckin takin my money and RUNNING away!! I will never fuck with Strainly again. Learnt my lesson. Stick to seed banks that wont rip me off.


Im glad u got your money back buddy


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 14, 2020)

I can’t say enough about deeply and aroma also. Very professional all! Hell even oneoftheluckyones turned out to be a good dude. 
Strainly is a website like eBay, kind of hard to blame them. Tomstein501st on the on the other hand is needing to check that. It does happen that things get by, a little patience goes a long way.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I can’t say enough about deeply and aroma also. Very professional all! Hell even oneoftheluckyones turned out to be a good dude.
> Strainly is a website like eBay, kind of hard to blame them. Tomstein501st on the on the other hand is needing to check that. It does happen that things get by, a little patience goes a long way.


I'm sure there's some good ones out there. I thot I was getting one of those but its pretty crazy timing that my 1st purchase from a vendor and they have something "come up". Classic bait n switch tactics like answering every question you have no matter how petty. Keep contact until funds are sent then ghost you. That's exactly what he did for 5 days. Its's definitely not my first rodeo sending money out and I've heard all the excuses so the empathy doesn't apply for me. This is business. If you have a prob then tell me. Don't make me wait 5 days and come lookin for you instead. That's not ok. He knew what he did was wrong but he did it anyway.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I would advise anyone looking for stuff to stay away from Strainly. Its pretty much bullshit. Especially tomisteins 501s. He will respond super fast till he gets money. I had another person tell me his clones weren't that great to begin with. Mentioned Pinkbox but I said I'm never comin back. Deleted the bookmark and I'm done. You only need to burn me once and you're dead to me. Goes with people and businesses. Have no time for liars and bullshit. Book closed.


Have you contacted the admins? I would and see what they have to say. If they do nothing about scammers then just send them a link to this thread. Companies like that Hate bad publicity so if they're called out in public maybe they'll do something.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Have you contacted the admins? I would and see what they have to say. If they do nothing about scammers then just send them a link to this thread. Companies like that Hate bad publicity so if they're called out in public maybe they'll do something.


Yeah I contacted them as well but it was already handled by that time. I don't like to be fucked around. He told me 6 days ago the pack would go out the next day. No tracking number or anything. I messaged him yesterday and nothing. Then today I said fuck it cause it sure as hell looks like a scam. He could have contacted me but he chose to let me sit n wait. Then after I get someone else to contact him cause my messages aren't good enuf, he responds. Tells me he was at the farm and will ship out tmrw. Sorry but if you been in this game long enuf you know that's the beginning to stringing you along. I told him to refund my money and don't send me anything. I lost all trust in him by then. I got my money and it was done. Feel lucky tho.
Pretty funny crowd there too. prob about 4 people asked me if I wanted to buy their shit instead.....hello asshole I JUST got ripped off. I wasn't born 20 fuckin mins ago.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah I contacted them as well but it was already handled by that time. I don't like to be fucked around. He told me 6 days ago the pack would go out the next day. No tracking number or anything. I messaged him yesterday and nothing. Then today I said fuck it cause it sure as hell looks like a scam. He could have contacted me but he chose to let me sit n wait. Then after I get someone else to contact him cause my messages aren't good enuf, he responds. Tells me he was at the farm and will ship out tmrw. Sorry but if you been in this game long enuf you know that's the beginning to stringing you along. I told him to refund my money and don't send me anything. I lost all trust in him by then. I got my money and it was done. Feel lucky tho.
> Pretty funny crowd there too. prob about 4 people asked me if I wanted to buy their shit instead.....hello asshole I JUST got ripped off. I wasn't born 20 fuckin mins ago.


I noticed there’s a butt ton of seed sales on there, guys like aroma are amateur breeders also and send freebie seed with clones. I had always heard good about that guy Tomisteins it’s a shame, I’m sorry dude!


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I noticed there’s a butt ton of seed sales on there, guys like aroma are amateur breeders also and send freebie seed with clones. I had always heard good about that guy Tomisteins it’s a shame, I’m sorry dude!


Thanks man. It sucks cause I pride myself on being a great customer. If I have a CIM then I will send it out that day or the next if theres no time. I would never make a person even go 24 hrs w\o a heads up, especially if I have told them its going out. I heard good things too I thot. It seems I was the first person that had bad service. I don't know how hard it is for these people to send a message tho. Have some cuth.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2020)

I have thought about doing some business on there but I know I’ll piss people off. I’m just too cavalier about things, but I know that lol
I hit someone up about something on there a couple weeks ago and dude just quit responding as I was trying to get his cash tag. Two weeks later he’s just like “sorry I was in the middle of harvest”. Not everyone should be in sales. lol


----------



## GrandpaJay (Jul 15, 2020)

This is a follow up on my purchase from Pink Box Clones. I received the MAC1 in great health. I scoped it at 200x and didn't see any signs of bugs. Was shipped professionally and even came with a receipt on how to care for the clones. They also gave me a Tropicana Cookies MTN clone for free. I'll pass that along to a friend since I already grew that strain out. I'll be buying from them again in the future for sure. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## predd (Jul 15, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> This is a follow up on my purchase from Pink Box Clones. I received the MAC1 in great health. I scoped it at 200x and didn't see any signs of bugs. Was shipped professionally and even came with a receipt on how to care for the clones. They also gave me a Tropicana Cookies MTN clone for free. I'll pass that along to a friend since I already grew that strain out. I'll be buying from them again in the future for sure. Thanks for the recommendation!


Great to hear, I'll have to check em out.....hope u grow some fire! and tks for the follow up as I really like their menu!


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 15, 2020)

Cuts came in today from pink box in good health. Also got a freebie trop cookies. Last couple days have been pretty cool and rainy in the northeast so I got lucky on that. I definitely plan on ordering from them again in the future.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 15, 2020)

Fock it ima get some pink box rn


----------



## predd (Jul 15, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Fock it ima get some pink box rn


Do it!


----------



## Iamtg1 (Jul 15, 2020)

I was looking for new cuts I was thinking about joining atg VIP membership for $1000. Do you think his cuts are legit and pests free?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2020)

Iamtg1 said:


> I was looking for new cuts I was thinking about joining atg VIP membership for $1000. Do you think his cuts are legit and pests free?


Yep, he will make it worth your while to join his service. I have thought about it but I don’t run enough to make it worth it.


----------



## Iamtg1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yea I contacted him I'm going to press play on the vip membership. I will let you know how it goes and if I believe if it was worth it in the long and short run.


----------



## Eleedee (Jul 16, 2020)

Iamtg1 said:


> Yea I contacted him I'm going to press play on the vip membership. I will let you know how it goes and if I believe if it was worth it in the long and short run.


What do you get for vip membership?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Iamtg1 said:


> Yea I contacted him I'm going to press play on the vip membership. I will let you know how it goes and if I believe if it was worth it in the long and short run.


You going for that Apple fritter?


Eleedee said:


> What do you get for vip membership?


Access to certain cuts, monthly freebies, deep discounts, etc.


----------



## Iamtg1 (Jul 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You going for that Apple fritter?
> 
> Access to certain cuts, monthly freebies, deep discounts, etc.


The apple fritter, biscotti, banana hi chew, is what I'm looking at most.


----------



## Iamtg1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Its been 2 days since I contacted him I'm waiting for him to hit me back with payment and shipping details. Do anyone know another way to contact atg other then through strainly?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Iamtg1 said:


> Its been 2 days since I contacted him I'm waiting for him to hit me back with payment and shipping details. Do anyone know another way to contact atg other then through strainly?


Oh shit, I should have said that. Dm him on IG, he said his email is screwing up that’s connected to Strainly.


----------



## Iamtg1 (Jul 17, 2020)

What is his IG? Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Eleedee (Jul 17, 2020)

Iamtg1 said:


> What is his IG? Thanks for the heads up
> [/QUOaromatherapeuticgeneticsTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Iamtg1 said:


> What is his IG? Thanks for the heads up


Aromatherapeuticgenetics


----------



## Railage (Jul 18, 2020)

Just set up an order through Hybrid Layne Farms, I’ll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 18, 2020)

I ordered Oregon Blueberry from Burninbarz almost a year back. Took him a couple weeks to send but in the end he did. I've grown it out several times and it's the legit cut.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 18, 2020)

Curious though how most of you are paying? I'm always a little sketched out about anonymity using payment apps and such.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 19, 2020)

Two things to contribute to this thread. First, watch out for hop latent viroid (HpLVd). I had only ever run seeds before using strainly. Had never run a single clone besides my own keeper phenos. I got clones from mamafunk a while back when she was still shipping to the public, and noticed some of the strains were lanky, easily snapped, and grew in a funny way. I had something like 8 of her strains. Got freaked out after learning about HpLVd and killed all her genetics besides wedding cake (they were all still in veg at this point). Got most of my genetics tested soon after for HpLVd from Dark Heart Nursery's testing process, and one of the strains I had grown from seed was flagged as positive. This strain was bunched up close to some of mamafunk's genes in a veg tray.

No hate towards mamafunk. It's a small chance, but it could have simply had the viroid since birth, since the viroid has been shown to be transmitted at a very low % rate through seeds. Even if I did get it from her, I don't think she knew she had it and was shipping them out anyway. It can be hard to spot, especially so in veg, and most big clone producers like her only ever have vegged plants around. Not many flowering rooms.

To anyone buying new genetics though the form of clones, I recommend you put the new plants in quarantine while you send off leaf samples to dark heart and test them for HpLVd. It's cheap and relatively quick. Just find the info on their site and email them, etc. Or don't use them, use some other lab. Google around and you can find multiple labs offering this. This isn't an ad for dark heart. It's just my personal experience.

Second thing I wanna add is just a small shoutout. 'Allegiance Farmz' was pleasant and easy to work with. Got my seeds in good shape in original packaging with tracking, and they were kind and responsive. 

Good luck and much love to you all! Keep reporting your experiences and let us all know who to trust and who to stay away from.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Two things to contribute to this thread. First, watch out for hop latent viroid (HpLVd). I had only ever run seeds before using strainly. Had never run a single clone besides my own keeper phenos. I got clones from mamafunk a while back when she was still shipping to the public, and noticed some of the strains were lanky, easily snapped, and grew in a funny way. I had something like 8 of her strains. Got freaked out after learning about HpLVd and killed all her genetics besides wedding cake (they were all still in veg at this point). Got most of my genetics tested soon after for HpLVd from Dark Heart Nursery's testing process, and one of the strains I had grown from seed was flagged as positive. This strain was bunched up close to some of mamafunk's genes in a veg tray.
> 
> No hate towards mamafunk. It's a small chance, but it could have simply had the viroid since birth, since the viroid has been shown to be transmitted at a very low % rate through seeds. Even if I did get it from her, I don't think she knew she had it and was shipping them out anyway. It can be hard to spot, especially so in veg, and most big clone producers like her only ever have vegged plants around. Not many flowering rooms.
> 
> ...


It's from dirty or non sterile mechanics in clone room, could be receiving or sending, and it also occurs 8 percent of the time in seeds. Been around for a long time, odd it's the newest excuse to come along lol.
The best way to control the spread of HLVd is to get rid of infected plants as soon as HLVd is detected. If this is not an option (because you want to save the stock plant, for example) viruses and viroids can generally be eliminated through heat and cold treatments of meristem via tissue culture.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 19, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> To anyone buying new genetics though the form of clones, I recommend you put the new plants in quarantine while you send off leaf samples to dark heart and test them for HpLVd.


Is that what this is? I pulled image off google.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> It's from dirty or non sterile mechanics in clone room, could be receiving or sending, and it also occurs 8 percent of the time in seeds. Been around for a long time, odd it's the newest excuse to come along lol.
> The best way to control the spread of HLVd is to get rid of infected plants as soon as HLVd is detected. If this is not an option (because you want to save the stock plant, for example) viruses and viroids can generally be eliminated through heat and cold treatments of meristem via tissue culture.



Haven't come across anyone using it as an excuse, not sure what you mean. But yeah, I read all about it and updated my general IPM procedures. Clippers for each mom, wash downs, disinfectants, etc. Pretty easy to beat. Just wanted to warn people who think that mites and powdery mildew are the only things to scope for with clones.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 19, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that what this is? I pulled image off google.


I don't think so. I've seen that plenty of times in non-infected plants. I've noticed that in plants with uncomfortable pH levels, but I've also noticed it in plants with no other symptoms or issues.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that what this is? I pulled image off google.


That looks more like tmv tobacco mosaic virus which is much less an issue than the hops latent virus.

But the tmv looks similar to just weird spotting you get from ph imbalances or what not.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2020)

I started buying from seed seller in the states. I hate waiting on European orders. Ive had excellent results so far


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 19, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I started buying from seed seller in the states. I hate waiting on European orders. Ive had excellent results so far


To bad they don’t give freebies like every other decent seed bank.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2020)

They have thrown me a few but you're right for the most part. I have some white widow fem and bruce banger fems if anyone wants to trade some autos


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks more like tmv tobacco mosaic virus which is much less an issue than the hops latent virus.
> 
> But the tmv looks similar to just weird spotting you get from ph imbalances or what not.


I have a clone or two that definitely looks like that on a few leaves. I had no idea what that was. My garden outside looks like the zuchs have it bad. I had no idea that smoke itself can cause this. Smoke drifting in the air will infect your plants?? Will it spread to other plants from the infected ones?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks more like tmv tobacco mosaic virus which is much less an issue than the hops latent virus.
> 
> But the tmv looks similar to just weird spotting you get from ph imbalances or what not.


Do you remember people on here saying no TMV in cannabis plants? I thought for years TMV, just people on here talked me out of it and i was back to square one to what it might be. My og has that bend leaf pattern with that same color as in the pic i pulled off google. There is just no way i can rid of her.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 19, 2020)

This is crazy just learning this about TMV. I went outside to other peoples veggie gardens on the property and its everywhere. Our smoking section is like 15 feet from the garden boxes. Everybody has it. No one knew what is was and I just walked out there and told three smokers that garden.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Do you remember people on here saying no TMV in cannabis plants? I thought for years TMV, just people on here talked me out of it and i was back to square one to what it might be. My og has that bend leaf pattern with that same color as in the pic i pulled off google. There is just no way i can rid of her.


I've had it in a few cuts but never had issues from it. It is very common. I wouldn't toss a favorite that has tmv.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks more like tmv tobacco mosaic virus which is much less an issue than the hops latent virus.
> 
> But the tmv looks similar to just weird spotting you get from ph imbalances or what not.


Chem d will do that genetically. It’s worth noting that colloidal silver inoculation has been found to work on plant aggressors that are fungal, pathogenic, viral, etc. are not known to be harmful to plants or beneficial organisms.


----------



## boybelue (Jul 21, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah I contacted them as well but it was already handled by that time. I don't like to be fucked around. He told me 6 days ago the pack would go out the next day. No tracking number or anything. I messaged him yesterday and nothing. Then today I said fuck it cause it sure as hell looks like a scam. He could have contacted me but he chose to let me sit n wait. Then after I get someone else to contact him cause my messages aren't good enuf, he responds. Tells me he was at the farm and will ship out tmrw. Sorry but if you been in this game long enuf you know that's the beginning to stringing you along. I told him to refund my money and don't send me anything. I lost all trust in him by then. I got my money and it was done. Feel lucky tho.
> Pretty funny crowd there too. prob about 4 people asked me if I wanted to buy their shit instead.....hello asshole I JUST got ripped off. I wasn't born 20 fuckin mins ago.


I’ve dealt with him a couple times, he’s legit, which it’s not like him to go that long without responding, don’t know what’s up with that but I think he would’ve came through for you. I’ve been dealing with strainly for a while and clones ain’t like seeds, it takes a little more patience, we’ve all rooted clones and we all know things don’t always go as planned. But yeah I’ve got 4 different cuts from him (two were rooted and two were fresh cuts) and they were all in good condition, clean, shipped nicely and the cuts rooted easily. Also the strains I got in cut form, he sent 3 cuts each. The Eddy Lepp OG had calluses when I got it, fastest rooting cut I’ve seen. I wouldn’t give up on strainly prematurely, most vendors are legit it just takes a little more patience than your average seed bank.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 21, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I’ve dealt with him a couple times, he’s legit, which it’s not like him to go that long without responding, don’t know what’s up with that but I think he would’ve came through for you. I’ve been dealing with strainly for a while and clones ain’t like seeds, it takes a little more patience, we’ve all rooted clones and we all know things don’t always go as planned. But yeah I’ve got 4 different cuts from him (two were rooted and two were fresh cuts) and they were all in good condition, clean, shipped nicely and the cuts rooted easily. Also the strains I got in cut form, he sent 3 cuts each. The Eddy Lepp OG had calluses when I got it, fastest rooting cut I’ve seen. I wouldn’t give up on strainly prematurely, most vendors are legit it just takes a little more patience than your average seed bank.


See that was the funny thing is that I bought unrooted clones so it wasn't supposed to take long at all. By the time I contacted him, I should have had my clones. After the no contact I was already out. I've done this way too long to go against my own rules now and start making exceptions for people. Once you do its a slippery slope of how far you let people take you down the windy road. I have looked at other sellers for seed packs and might give someone else a try. I don't think I will try getting any clones tho. I do see some original Bruce Banner seeds out there which I'm assuming is what they found #3, #5, and #9 in? I'm just starting a small collection of Rare Dankness and Dark Horse Genetics.


----------



## hamstring (Jul 21, 2020)

I just picked up a Josey Wales GG4 clone only cut on strainly. I traded a Cocoa OG for it from a brother named Jack. Of course I have no proof other than his word. 
I have only had a few transactions and I have been pleasantly pleased. I took my time and spoke to a few people before choosing someone to buy from. I have been around the block a few times and i know when its all about the money, it always is ! But some people are proud of their process and product. 

I'm excited to see if I have one of the real progenies . Its like opening a christmas present you never know what you have.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 22, 2020)

Finished a transaction with Pink box. Product arrived within 72 hours of payment. Good, super clean and surprisingly perky for the summer heat


----------



## Railage (Jul 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> Just set up an order through Hybrid Layne Farms, I’ll let everyone know how it goes.


I got my order in, Hybrid Layne Farms lets you know he only ships out on Mondays and Tuesdays, he sent me my tracking on Monday and I got my cuts in about lunch time on Wednesday.

I got the Phinest cut of Garanimals they came rooted out in little rapid rooters, I should’ve taken a pic of the roots but I put them in some soil real fast on my lunch break lol.

Quite a bit smaller than how I take my cuts but I ain’t disappointed can’t wait for them to grow out a bit and I can compare them to other people’s cut of it.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 26, 2020)

boybelue said:


> This probably want be much help, but I have a lot of stuff vaulted from Socal seed vault, nothing grown but he delivers and everything looks professional, even throws in a decent amount of freebies, nothing grown so it’s just opinion but they seem on point. Also his CC stuff is in breeders pks too, prolly not many peeps interested in it these days though.
> Just ordered some NL5 seeds from SWgenetX , like yesterday so nothing yet on them.
> If you’ve been on the forums long you probably know Fluer Du Mal as Baudelaire, got several of his vaulted. I don’t think you would have no worries there he’s known to work with good genetics.
> 
> ...


How did those Socal seed vault gear turn out? I've seen them on strainly with some good looking stuff for a good price.


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a legit cut of mac 1 and apple fritter if anybody wants to trade?


----------



## beercan (Jul 27, 2020)

GrandpaJay said:


> This is a follow up on my purchase from Pink Box Clones. I received the MAC1 in great health. I scoped it at 200x and didn't see any signs of bugs. Was shipped professionally and even came with a receipt on how to care for the clones. They also gave me a Tropicana Cookies MTN clone for free. I'll pass that along to a friend since I already grew that strain out. I'll be buying from them again in the future for sure. Thanks for the recommendation!


So it seems pink box os legit then??


----------



## beercan (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone used them?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

beercan said:


> Anyone used them?


The last several pages suggest he is. I made an order its stuck somewhere with USPS and he's going to send it again when mail seems to get back to normal. So in terms of service he's good so far in my books.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes, I thought you were commenting on the couple people that just posted good transaction results. They come through, will support, and are friendly to boot.


----------



## beercan (Jul 28, 2020)

Awsome thats what i wanted to hear! Preciate it


----------



## beercan (Jul 28, 2020)

Any suggestions from his inventory?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s whatever you like, he’s got a good selection. Sweet to funky, Sativas and Indicas but most leans indica I’d say. I got some motorbreath, meatbreath, and rudeboi og, but I wanted many!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 29, 2020)

That rudeboi og tho i sent them a message asking about their Meat Breath if it was hunted bye them or someone else's cut and it is from BSF which isn't a bad thing or anything just not what i wanted to hear .


----------



## boybelue (Jul 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> How did those Socal seed vault gear turn out? I've seen them on strainly with some good looking stuff for a good price.


I’ve got most of those outside right now in a guerilla grow, looking good so far. I really like SSV, good prices and plenty of freebies and great communication, solid dude.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> That rudeboi og tho i sent them a message asking about their Meat Breath if it was hunted bye them or someone else's cut and it is from BSF which isn't a bad thing or anything just not what i wanted to hear .


I haven’t much experience with BSF selections, but compared to the available packs of meat breath it’s a reasonable trial. I’m biding my time either way, the sample of meat breath I got a while ago came from a dispo that shares their cuts so it’s just a matter of time but this could be a descent cut, time will tell. Sure beats the cut I had before, which was none.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I haven’t much experience with BSF selections, but compared to the available packs of meat breath it’s a reasonable trial. I’m biding my time either way, the sample of meat breath I got a while ago came from a dispo that shares their cuts so it’s just a matter of time but this could be a descent cut, time will tell. Sure beats the cut I had before, which was none.


Oh i didn't know you even bought it boss i was just hoping for a cut that wasn't as circulated is all was hoping but alas not to be was in no way trying to talk bad about Pinkbox they got back to me within 48 hr's so overall i cant say anything bad about them.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2020)

I know you’re looking for that one in 1 million cut, and probably have to as that’s the way the game plays. I’m just trying to have full jars of fine medicine and entertain a chuck or two. Thanks for the courtesy though brother!


----------



## mordynyc (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyone please have a reference to decent fem sativa seeds under 50bux from breeder in strainly thanks. 
Im not sure if anyone has experience for clones to NV


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I know you’re looking for that one in 1 million cut, and probably have to as that’s the way the game plays. I’m just trying to have full jars of fine medicine and entertain a chuck or two. Thanks for the courtesy though brother!


All good bro and i highly doubted it was a one & 1 million for $50 usd but hey idk you never know could of been one they hunted and it could be just as good as the ones i paid $600 to $1500 for you never know it's why i inquired about it . 

I mean Pink Box has some very good prices boss on some cuts i know for fact others charge much much more for so as long as they are legit and can be verified IE you can tell me whom you received said cuts from then it's all gravy if they can't then it's my policy to not buy or trade with them . 

Most People seem to forget the whole reason why we started Naming cuts to begin with is so the cut could be verified like i got it from said person ie the source or this person who is cool with this cat who traded with this cat who got it from the source. A lot of old school cats never even wanted their cut sold or to be in certain peoples hand's just ask Cap


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Exclusivities are for the black market. As we push to legality we would have our hands on the very finest cannabis ever known if we could put away this sort of thinking for a while at least. I just wish there was more discipline in selecting. It’s a self deprecating process because the pressure to have the most exclusive cut outweighs true breeding building blocks.

In the day we actually avoided naming anything because it was a way to track it back.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 31, 2020)

I am still waiting on my order from ATG going on four months now keeps making excuses. He did offer some freebies but still recieved nothin


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2020)

That really sucks to hear! He seems pretty nonchalant about things though and he does a lot of volume. There’s a couple cuts I have asked for and he keeps tapping around it but I haven’t paid him anything for those yet. I’d be bumming if he ripped me though. I’m sorry man!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That really sucks to hear! He seems pretty nonchalant about things though and he does a lot of volume. There’s a couple cuts I have asked for and he keeps tapping around it but I haven’t paid him anything for those yet. I’d be bumming if he ripped me though. I’m sorry man!


I agree and that's why I gave him some time because I know things happen and trying to fill orders can be a hassle not to mention countless other things I probably couldnt imagine but at the same time 4 months of waiting?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hs has been responsive that I appreciate but as I said has not sent anything


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m curious what cuts, I have been trying to pin him down for loompas and aj’s


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jul 31, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I am still waiting on my order from ATG going on four months now keeps making excuses. He did offer some freebies but still recieved nothin



I've ordered from ATG. He has great service, but he lags, and makes excuses. Had to wait for over 3 months to get an order completed that he messed up initially. He made it right with a few freebies, and what not. I'm sure he's just a really busy person. Seems like a good guy..

DS


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 31, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I've ordered from ATG. He has great service, but he lags, and makes excuses. Had to wait for over 3 months to get an order completed that he messed up initially. He made it right with a few freebies, and what not. I'm sure he's just a really busy person. Seems like a good guy..
> 
> DS


I agree he does seem like a good honest guy he has stayed in contact throught out the whole time and as I stated I understand things can't happen and he can get behind or even running a big operation like he does can get be difficult and get behind he has mentioned some really rare cuts as freebies but 3-4 months really puts me and my garden behind this is 2nd go now of me running other strains then what I had wanted and I could have put in a second order by now lol


----------



## jbgrower (Jul 31, 2020)

Pink box. Fast response, order in and clones in hand 2 days later across the country. Healthy, clean clones. I'm sure I will order again in the future, just need to see the quality in flower.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 6, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I agree he does seem like a good honest guy he has stayed in contact throught out the whole time and as I stated I understand things can't happen and he can get behind or even running a big operation like he does can get be difficult and get behind he has mentioned some really rare cuts as freebies but 3-4 months really puts me and my garden behind this is 2nd go now of me running other strains then what I had wanted and I could have put in a second order by now lol


The thing is people only buying 2 to 3 clones seem to get thrown on the back burner when cats are buying full trays and they take the cuts you paid for to fill another cat's order . 
Either that or he could be trying to get rid of pest's Spider Mites etc etc he's also on the cheaper side with his cuts and i have been told by those i trust his cuts are legit that right their is half the battle. 

Hope he comes threw for you soon sucks to wait on cuts believe you me i know all to well.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2020)

Personally I think he tends to oversell. I'm getting a little pissed for you, that’s a long time to him and haw. I hope he makes good also! At this point he better make a little better than good.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Exclusivities are for the black market. As we push to legality we would have our hands on the very finest cannabis ever known if we could put away this sort of thinking for a while at least. I just wish there was more discipline in selecting. It’s a self deprecating process because the pressure to have the most exclusive cut outweighs true breeding building blocks.
> 
> In the day we actually avoided naming anything because it was a way to track it back.


I agree with the philosophy, but I think it's optimistic. Legalization means entry into the public marketplace. Most services and goods in the marketplace are in competition with other providers. Exclusivity is a natural outgrowth of competition. Brands want exclusive products, services, styles, technologies, etc., all the time in almost every market, even if the 'exclusivity' is just the lowest price or the prettiest logo/building. Consumers have to be incentivized to choose you over the competition, and most consumers do want to feel like they're getting something hot, unique, or for the best price. There are consumers out there (like myself) who are incentivized enough by simply supporting a moral and hardworking company, but this is the minority for sure. It's ok to want exclusive genes imo, so long as it doesn't mean lying, cheating, stealing, etc.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2020)

No doubt I’m being a bit Pollyanna-ish, but without some sort of altruistic approach to what we have in our hands all the neat expressions we would like to see will be bottlenecked forever.

of course craft will be niche, the very nature of it prevents total exclusivity. It’s sort of lame that everyone wants to try to subjugate the plant. Personally, and it may be a philosophy, but all plant remedies have a spirit about them and that attitude doesn’t fundamentally jive with the spirit of cannabis.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 6, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> I agree with the philosophy, but I think it's optimistic. Legalization means entry into the public marketplace. Most services and goods in the marketplace are in competition with other providers. Exclusivity is a natural outgrowth of competition. Brands want exclusive products, services, styles, technologies, etc., all the time in almost every market, even if the 'exclusivity' is just the lowest price or the prettiest logo/building. Consumers have to be incentivized to choose you over the competition, and most consumers do want to feel like they're getting something hot, unique, or for the best price. There are consumers out there (like myself) who are incentivized enough by simply supporting a moral and hardworking company, but this is the minority for sure. It's ok to want exclusive genes imo, so long as it doesn't mean lying, cheating, stealing, etc.


Very well said, couldn’t agree more!


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> No doubt I’m being a bit Pollyanna-ish, but without some sort of altruistic approach to what we have in our hands all the neat expressions we would like to see will be bottlenecked forever.
> 
> of course craft will be niche, the very nature of it prevents total exclusivity. It’s sort of lame that everyone wants to try to subjugate the plant. Personally, and it may be a philosophy, but all plant remedies have a spirit about them and that attitude doesn’t fundamentally jive with the spirit of cannabis.


Agreed i think a lot of them over sell their cuts idk why they don't just make a couple extra mom's of the Hot sellers but hey i'm not them idk what their grow space is like.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> No doubt I’m being a bit Pollyanna-ish, but without some sort of altruistic approach to what we have in our hands all the neat expressions we would like to see will be bottlenecked forever.
> 
> of course craft will be niche, the very nature of it prevents total exclusivity. It’s sort of lame that everyone wants to try to subjugate the plant. Personally, and it may be a philosophy, but all plant remedies have a spirit about them and that attitude doesn’t fundamentally jive with the spirit of cannabis.



Just gotta hunt and create the neat expressions yourself. Manifest what you want to see in the world. I think alot of the industry homogenization that we growers fear isn't as encompassing or universal as people think. This plant has an incredibly diverse gene pool, and I don't see that changing unless this gov tries to legally categorize this as it does with tobacco, making it largely illegal to grow/distribute unless you're in their pockets. But we can and will fight that. Just stay positive and keep active.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2020)

I figure you can’t influence if you don’t make a claim. 
Working on what I like for sure!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 7, 2020)

I might take a gamble and try a few cuts out from pink box. Seems like a lot of sellers on strainly all have very similar menus and pink box has some of the best prices. 

Is there any other recommended sellers that people here have flowered out and are legit? I want to find a good OG and maybe norcal dosi. I saw Dookie Farms had some SFV cuts but most other sellers have newer OG hybrids.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2020)

I know pb has NorCal dosi, you don’t seem like your liking his og selections? I got rude boi og from him, I’ve always heard it slaps.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I know pb has NorCal dosi, you don’t seem like your liking his og selections? I got rude boi og from him, I’ve always heard it slaps.


I'm interested in the rudeboi but I was more looking for one of the classics like the SFV, Legend, Pure Kush, Fire, valley, etc.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 7, 2020)

SFV is my favorite OG cut and Holy Grail Kush is even better but it's very low yielding with a skunky smell.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2020)

Actually there’s a dude on there that can probably source it for you if he doesn’t have it, if you’re patient.
My favorite is Tahoe or face off.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2020)

I love some sfv though, I had a Cali connection of each that were fire.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dookie Farms has the SFV. Is this the same Dookie from Norcal that found the Zkittles? Did he move to Michigan?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I love some sfv though, I had a Cali connection of each that were fire.


I don't have the history on Holy Grail Kush, I've heard it's from seed by DNA Genetics. That proves that popping seeds has the potential to find something original and better than the cuts everyone has. I pheno hunted some Seed Junky and found some of the best strains I've grown.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 7, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> I don't have the history on Holy Grail Kush, I've heard it's from seed by DNA Genetics. That proves that popping seeds has the potential to find something original and better than the cuts everyone has. I pheno hunted some Seed Junky and found some of the best strains I've grown.


I found a very nice OG dom Headbanger a few years back but lost it earlier this year. 
I have a dank cut of SJG's Wifi#3 x Animal Mints I've kept for a while, it was from the same seed drop that birthed the wedding cake cut, same male just different mom.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2020)

Recently is my first foray into clones, I used to have a nice little library of selected mothers. Growing from seed is best imho. I let my ladies go to move across a federal checkpoint/inspection station. For me it was more necessity at this point as I spent a couple years dropping seed with bad luck. It happens, but with plant counts now I just don’t have the capacity for pheno hunting until I can put something reasonable in my jars. I’m actually going back to my own breeding projects pretty soon. I have a male I’m about to test, he’s an og chem from connoisseur genetics. I have tested a few males from this line looking for something specific, there are a couple phenos in this that are, for me, stand out. I have grown out 4 packs at this point. I haven’t been able to locate either of the phenos that I was looking for on the females either I have two that are quite promising right now though they’re about to go pretty soon. Plus I’m working with a real chem d now instead of the Rez bx.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 7, 2020)

Interestingly enough, right after I made these posts I got a message from a friend I havent seen in several months asking if I wanted some unrooted OG Kush, and Puna White Widow cuts. Tried to ask what OG cut it was but he just said "idk, the original OG kush" so we will see whats up with that. The Widow is super dank though. Been passed around since I was in High School and makes some of the best bubble hash ever.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2020)

Cosmic vibes mango!


----------



## booms111 (Aug 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Recently is my first foray into clones, I used to have a nice little library of selected mothers. Growing from seed is best imho. I let my ladies go to move across a federal checkpoint/inspection station. For me it was more necessity at this point as I spent a couple years dropping seed with bad luck. It happens, but with plant counts now I just don’t have the capacity for pheno hunting until I can put something reasonable in my jars. I’m actually going back to my own breeding projects pretty soon. I have a male I’m about to test, he’s an og chem from connoisseur genetics. I have tested a few males from this line looking for something specific, there are a couple phenos in this that are, for me, stand out. I have grown out 4 packs at this point. I haven’t been able to locate either of the phenos that I was looking for on the females either I have two that are quite promising right now though they’re about to go pretty soon. Plus I’m working with a real chem d now instead of the Rez bx.


If its oneoftheluckyones chem d i have it to and its on the chopping block. I ran her 63 and 70 and doesnt hold up to anything else in my stable. Shes got a good rank smell but potency wise shes a day smoke with out a real punch to her compared to other's. Im a tester for CSG and one of his new project hes using his original diesel x chem d bx male that makes some great plants. The fuel i use to have stomped chem d badly all around. Keep an eye out over at icmag for when he needs more testers i think you will find much better girls in there. Im going to test original diesel/chem x skittles even though i already have/had them both by themselves.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2020)

booms111 said:


> If its oneoftheluckyones chem d i have it to and its on the chopping block. I ran her 63 and 70 and doesnt hold up to anything else in my stable. Shes got a good rank smell but potency wise shes a day smoke with out a real punch to her compared to other's. Im a tester for CSG and one of his new project hes using his original diesel x chem d bx male that makes some great plants. The fuel i use to have stomped chem d badly all around. Keep an eye out over at icmag for when he needs more testers i think you will find much better girls in there. Im going to test original diesel/chem x skittles even though i already have/had them both by themselves.


Ya I been running ojd gear since he came out. I don’t have a desire to run testers but I’m quite happy with my results from him over the years. The og chem he has now is different than the original run.
I flipped the chem d back at about 5 weeks, I can say it’s the real cut. Terps are verified, my favorite. I know your stoked he is working some fuel again too if you like that. But if chem d didn’t put a good thump on you you probably didn’t run her long enough. She is daytime smoke at 8-9 weeks but 10-11 will give you that deep thump even 12 weeks will really fill in the bud weight too


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya I been running ojd gear since he came out. I don’t have a desire to run testers but I’m quite happy with my results from him over the years. The og chem he has now is different than the original run.
> I flipped the chem d back at about 5 weeks, I can say it’s the real cut. Terps are verified, my favorite. I know your stoked he is working some fuel again too if you like that. But if chem d didn’t put a good thump on you you probably didn’t run her long enough. She is daytime smoke at 8-9 weeks but 10-11 will give you that deep thump even 12 weeks will really fill in the bud weight too


I still have a pack of his original og chem. Wanting to f2 it sometime soon


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I still have a pack of his original og chem. Wanting to f2 it sometime soon


I pulled three keepers out of my first pack of OG Chem unfortunately I don’t have them anymore and there’s not a day that goes by I don’t think about them. One was spot on for a chemdog d, another was the most amazing sweet og so covered in trichs it just looked blurry, and another that took a complete skunks ass take on the chemdog itself. That’s the one I miss most, it was the loudest plant I have ever had.
Those older ones had a structure that reminded me of Rez chem d bx, really nice structure. I tried an f2 from a nice male back then and the kids always had intersex. Had to be the dad, moms were solid.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I pulled three keepers out of my first pack of OG Chem unfortunately I don’t have them anymore and there’s not a day that goes by I don’t think about them. One was spot on for a chemdog d, another was the most amazing sweet og so covered in trichs it just looked blurry, and another that took a complete skunks ass take on the chemdog itself. That’s the one I miss most, it was the loudest plant I have ever had.
> Those older ones had a structure that reminded me of Rez chem d bx, really nice structure. I tried an f2 from a nice male back then and the kids always had intersex. Had to be the dad, moms were solid.


Hell yeah I've been saving them cause I'm nervous trying to breed them cause oj said they weren't very stable. Wish I would have bought rez's chems when he was selling them on seedbay. Finally grabbed more headbanger right as I lost my crazy sour gas pheno this year. 2020 has been shit maybe I'll wait till next year to pop anything lol


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Hell yeah I've been saving them cause I'm nervous trying to breed them cause oj said they weren't very stable. Wish I would have bought rez's chems when he was selling them on seedbay. Finally grabbed more headbanger right as I lost my crazy sour gas pheno this year. 2020 has been shit maybe I'll wait till next year to pop anything lol


to be honest I think it was Rez’s bx that was the source of instability, unfortunately breeding around it is likely why they aren’t the same. I might try reversing motorbreath against chem d and see if those fems hit where I’m daydreaming!


----------



## booms111 (Aug 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya I been running ojd gear since he came out. I don’t have a desire to run testers but I’m quite happy with my results from him over the years. The og chem he has now is different than the original run.
> I flipped the chem d back at about 5 weeks, I can say it’s the real cut. Terps are verified, my favorite. I know your stoked he is working some fuel again too if you like that. But if chem d didn’t put a good thump on you you probably didn’t run her long enough. She is daytime smoke at 8-9 weeks but 10-11 will give you that deep thump even 12 weeks will really fill in the bud weight too


I dont know man i ran her 10 weeks/70 days and still doesnt compare to rest of my stable. I'll run her 11 weeks see what happens, i do like her terps but my people dont seem to care much for her unfortunately. All my other strains besides skittles are without a doubt stronger so hopefully a extra week gives her more punch. She is competing with glues, cakes, bangers, koshers, ect so shes got some tough competition.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Ya, and people these days they have their tastes right?! It’s a little different now. I’ll never forget the first time I smelled the dog burning off shakedown street in Telluride 1993 was an amazing year! I fell in love, lol


----------



## booms111 (Aug 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, and people these days they have their tastes right?! It’s a little different now. I’ll never forget the first time I smelled the dog burning off shakedown street in Telluride 1993 was an amazing year! I fell in love, lol


You talking about dogbud or chem 91? I dont think chem d was sprouted until 2000 or so if im thinking right? I wish i had chem 91 skunk va cut but just never really got a chance to grab her. I ran pack of bx of her but nothing worth keeping. 

Yeah for sure peoples tastes are different now with all these sweet strains. I personally like the skunky raunchy ones like my headbanger. I really only have a couple sweet ones like skittles, 24kt, and gorilla x purple punch. I try to stay away from all these gelato sherbert like strains.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Both of them have a very similar smelling cloud, to me the D just stronger/funkier and the nuances are in the flavor and high, lil bits of citrus and spice in the 91 imo. I know this sounds funny but to me chem d tastes like if you mixed up twizzlers and red vines but slightly savory, still they both have that dank skunky smell on the exhale that is remarkable and stands out. I don’t know about a garlic taste/smell that people describe, maybe a lil on the exhale smell I don’t get it in the taste. 
I never really tried any of the sweet ones till recently (last couple years), can’t say they’re terrible or anything but I definitely prefer the savory Skunky side of things. I really like the ogkb samples I have tried, sweet and gassy. I just tried forum cookies like a month ago lol
I have seen and heard great things about that headbanger! Every time I ever tried to get the strain it was sold out. I got it crossed to gogi as a freebie sitting in the stash, close as I have gotten.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 14, 2020)

So is phinest’s Chem D supposed to be the original cut or just a selection of there’s? I’ve yet to see any of the tmv thing it does at times.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 14, 2020)

It was tissue cultured, she will mottle when you push her nutes.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It was tissue cultured, she will mottle when you push her nutes.


Have they actually said it was the original cut used? I just assumed it was because it was tissue cultured and just labeled as chem D but hell that don’t mean nothing, they could TC an S1 or something and a lot of folks are not distinguishing whether the genetics they’re using are original or later generations or selfed. I’m not saying it’s not original just a few things had me wandering, which the TC may have cut out some of those TMV characteristics. Has your cut mottled?


----------



## skuba (Aug 14, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I dont know man i ran her 10 weeks/70 days and still doesnt compare to rest of my stable. I'll run her 11 weeks see what happens, i do like her terps but my people dont seem to care much for her unfortunately. All my other strains besides skittles are without a doubt stronger so hopefully a extra week gives her more punch. She is competing with glues, cakes, bangers, koshers, ect so shes got some tough competition.


That doesn’t sound like chem D. It’s not weak at all, definitely stronger than glue. Might not be the right cut


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 15, 2020)

My cut mottled! I agree that chem d will compete with any of those. My experience with her is she goes longer than preferred for potency, that being said I have noticed that people these days don’t gravitate to her by name. Even when I used to run her regularly, folks would only be hype if I didn’t tell them what it was. I’m just like, all weed should be like this lol
Personally I think it’s in the name, just doesn’t resonate with people.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 15, 2020)

Bro.... most Green herb is going on the endangered species list ... if its not colorful and have that gnarly soaring mind boggling 15 min high... nobody wants it ...

Dank ass TKO to the dome Doja is going outta style in favor for photogenic fools gold... Instagram plus youngsters that learned how to take the word "Sweet" and call it Cake batter double dipped truffle caramel apple sauce 

I like to get High as a Satellite ... not trying to smoke a whole 1/8th of hype in 20 min to be high for 25 min

Real Dank....keep smoking ...and you keep going up up up...no ceiling bruh... coffee should wear off in about 45 seconds.....


----------



## boybelue (Aug 15, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Bro.... most Green herb is going on the endangered species list ... if its not colorful and have that gnarly soaring mind boggling 15 min high... nobody wants it ...
> 
> Dank ass TKO to the dome Doja is going outta style in favor for photogenic fools gold... Instagram plus youngsters that learned how to take the word "Sweet" and call it Cake batter double dipped truffle caramel apple sauce
> 
> ...


I agree here and I blame Instagram and I guess the forums are a little to blame also. Folks are all hyped up over pretty pot and the effect is the last box they ck. It wasn’t like this before all the legalization, most of the old true head ringers were ugly in contrast to today’s standards. Purple pot has always been prettier and weaker, Purple Punch would probably have been discarded in the old days. Imo


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 15, 2020)

Big thumbs up for PBC they were super fast and healthy cuts


----------



## booms111 (Aug 16, 2020)

skuba said:


> That doesn’t sound like chem D. It’s not weak at all, definitely stronger than glue. Might not be the right cut


I got it from oneoftheluckyones off strainly. Maybe it just cant compete with my stable that ive collected together for many many years...its not that its weak its that its just not as good as some others i have and maybe i was expecting alittle more from her but that could be my error only running her 2x so far, once at 65 days and once at 70. Glue is better in my opinion so far but ive been running glue since 2014 so i got her dialed in. Im going to run chem 75 days this go see how she does. Im not giving up on her yet cause i like the terp profile. Once i feel i got her fully dialed in ill report back let you guys know what i think of her. If 75 days is better then 70 then ill run her 80 next go and so on until i find the day that fits her perfect, i do this with all my stable. One day difference on harvest can change them, i see it all the time.


----------



## booms111 (Aug 16, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Have they actually said it was the original cut used? I just assumed it was because it was tissue cultured and just labeled as chem D but hell that don’t mean nothing, they could TC an S1 or something and a lot of folks are not distinguishing whether the genetics they’re using are original or later generations or selfed. I’m not saying it’s not original just a few things had me wandering, which the TC may have cut out some of those TMV characteristics. Has your cut mottled?


My cut does the tmv tie dye leaf that chem d is known for


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Both of them have a very similar smelling cloud, to me the D just stronger/funkier and the nuances are in the flavor and high, lil bits of citrus and spice in the 91 imo. I know this sounds funny but to me chem d tastes like if you mixed up twizzlers and red vines but slightly savory, still they both have that dank skunky smell on the exhale that is remarkable and stands out. I don’t know about a garlic taste/smell that people describe, maybe a lil on the exhale smell I don’t get it in the taste.
> I never really tried any of the sweet ones till recently (last couple years), can’t say they’re terrible or anything but I definitely prefer the savory Skunky side of things. I really like the ogkb samples I have tried, sweet and gassy. I just tried forum cookies like a month ago lol
> I have seen and heard great things about that headbanger! Every time I ever tried to get the strain it was sold out. I got it crossed to gogi as a freebie sitting in the stash, close as I have gotten.


FYI,Headbanger has been in stock at Attitude and a few other euro banks for a few weeks.


----------



## skuba (Aug 16, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I got it from oneoftheluckyones off strainly. Maybe it just cant compete with my stable that ive collected together for many many years...its not that its weak its that its just not as good as some others i have and maybe i was expecting alittle more from her but that could be my error only running her 2x so far, once at 65 days and once at 70. Glue is better in my opinion so far but ive been running glue since 2014 so i got her dialed in. Im going to run chem 75 days this go see how she does. Im not giving up on her yet cause i like the terp profile. Once i feel i got her fully dialed in ill report back let you guys know what i think of her. If 75 days is better then 70 then ill run her 80 next go and so on until i find the day that fits her perfect, i do this with all my stable. One day difference on harvest can change them, i see it all the time.


What do the finished buds smell like?


----------



## booms111 (Aug 20, 2020)

skuba said:


> What do the finished buds smell like?


I dont have any finished buds around, Im perpetual tree style so 1 per week and always a different strain and poof there gone somehow, lol! Be about 3 weeks until 75 days on the next Chem D but id say growing smells wise right now shes got a bad breath greasy oil smell when you brush against her. Last time i had her hanging to dry i remember going in my lung room and thinking what hells that smell it stunk bad(in a good way). Ive grown many many chem d crosses, i think shes legit as others on here have the exact clone from same source.

How many days do you run yours usually Skuba? Id love to find her sweet spot.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 20, 2020)

On hps with fox farm trio I liked 81-83 days. I’m trying to figure out a new space and LED’s right now.


----------



## skuba (Aug 20, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I dont have any finished buds around, Im perpetual tree style so 1 per week and always a different strain and poof there gone somehow, lol! Be about 3 weeks until 75 days on the next Chem D but id say growing smells wise right now shes got a bad breath greasy oil smell when you brush against her. Last time i had her hanging to dry i remember going in my lung room and thinking what hells that smell it stunk bad(in a good way). Ive grown many many chem d crosses, i think shes legit as others on here have the exact clone from same source.
> 
> How many days do you run yours usually Skuba? Id love to find her sweet spot.


I’ve never grown it, only smoked it from IC Collective, a rec brand in CA that has the verified cut. The fact that it didn’t hit hard for you made me think it wasn’t the real thing, but maybe it is, and it’s just not your thing. If it is the real deal, you’re lucky!!


----------



## booms111 (Aug 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> On hps with fox farm trio I liked 81-83 days. I’m trying to figure out a new space and LED’s right now.


I moved her to 81 days. Should get a good idea what she's got to offer and what changes in her with the extra 11 days. thanks!


----------



## jbgrower (Aug 22, 2020)

anyone know of a reliable source on strainly for original blue dream or something crossed to it?


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Aug 22, 2020)

jbgrower said:


> anyone know of a reliable source on strainly for original blue dream or something crossed to it?


New420guyseeds.com.


----------



## jbgrower (Aug 22, 2020)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> New420guyseeds.com.


Never heard of them before, ill check it out. Any pics or grow reports from their seeds?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 22, 2020)

jbgrower said:


> Never heard of them before, ill check it out. Any pics or grow reports from their seeds?


waste of time hermie random shit stay far away

I think now he has a better looking site but before it was stolen pics etc .. I think he’s on strainly now too

if your a new grower or looking for something do your research and go from there .. recommendations aren’t research ..

Expensive doesn’t always mean good also .. if I was to look for blue dream I would find seeds that used the Santa Cruz blue dream or someone with real blue dream clone .. and made seeds ,. That way u can pick something and still meet ya criteria of blue dream


----------



## jbgrower (Aug 22, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> waste of time hermie random shit stay far away
> 
> I think now he has a better looking site but before it was stolen pics etc .. I think he’s on strainly now too
> 
> ...


I did do some research, which led me here to ask. didn't find much in the way of the clone only, found a couple of breeders who claim to use the original cut in their breeding. But i can claim to have aliens in my basement, it doesn't mean shit without some kind of proof. I'd love to hear from people who have grown something with blue dream and have pics or some kind of proof.. Thanks for the replies though, ill keep looking.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 22, 2020)

RIU member @smokadepep of Auntie Janes Nursery has a solid Blue Dream cut.


----------



## Erbski (Aug 24, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> So Organa came thru nice hardened cuts that’s another +1 so far it’s been
> 
> Momma funk A+ ( well before she stopped)
> Dookie farms A+ ( aka kaka420 on here)
> ...


Dont mean to bump an old thread but i cant message you directly.

Have bought clones from dookiefarms?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 25, 2020)

Erbski said:


> Dont mean to bump an old thread but i cant message you directly.
> 
> Have bought clones from dookiefarms?


I think he’s on here .. I’ve never used him but I believe he was real active on here


----------



## Erbski (Aug 25, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I think he’s on here .. I’ve never used him but I believe he was real active on here


Any complaints?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 25, 2020)

Erbski said:


> Any complaints?


Not that I remember he seemed real solid .. I used so many places at once I don’t remember them all .. he for sure said he was dookiefarms tho

out of all the people I used I like momma funk and organa .. both are off strainly now .. I think funk does only ca now ?

Biggest drawback is the bugs .. if your smart unlike me and quarantine the cuts and spray them with something to make sure any pest is dead .. I had some cuts I can’t find now I had to kill bc of one clone having mites

I sprayed my tent then Nuked it with the heat from the hps for a night .. let it sit for about a month empty .. never seen a bug again .. threw all clones out etc started from seed fresh


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 29, 2020)

@NeWcS here you go


----------



## NeWcS (Aug 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> @NeWcS here you go


@natureboygrower thx homie


----------



## NeWcS (Aug 29, 2020)

Railage said:


> I got my order in, Hybrid Layne Farms lets you know he only ships out on Mondays and Tuesdays, he sent me my tracking on Monday and I got my cuts in about lunch time on Wednesday.
> 
> I got the Phinest cut of Garanimals they came rooted out in little rapid rooters, I should’ve taken a pic of the roots but I put them in some soil real fast on my lunch break lol.
> 
> Quite a bit smaller than how I take my cuts but I ain’t disappointed can’t wait for them to grow out a bit and I can compare them to other people’s cut of it.


How did those turn out? I am thinking about grabbing a few cuts from this guy. Legit?


----------



## Palomar (Aug 29, 2020)

jbgrower said:


> Never heard of them before, ill check it out. Any pics or grow reports from their seeds?


I had real good luck with 420s Jack Herrer and Blue Monster. The Jack was a big winner in all regards.

respect,
pal


----------



## arcalion (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone know anyone shipping gorillaglue4 clones to Canada?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 2, 2020)

Has anyone flowered out any pink box clone strains


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 5, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Has anyone flowered out any pink box clone strains


Have their franco cut of SLH and its an absolute beauty. One of the best looking plants that I have grown.


----------



## Greenie0527 (Sep 5, 2020)

can anyone help me source purple city genetics clones? I’m in Ontario Canada I’m looking for the slurricane, wedding cake and Dosidos clones they provide


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2020)

Pink box is legit. He is shut down from the fires though.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks like Strainly is closing at the end of the month! :/


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 7, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Looks like Strainly is closing at the end of the month! :/


Maybe you could post a link or story backing this up? Kinda big news


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Hmm, must be tough to get advertisers.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 7, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Maybe you could post a link or story backing this up? Kinda big news


this is the email they sent me.

We are sorry to inform you that Strainly will have to go on a hiatus in the coming weeks.

The current circumstances, combined with the challenges faced by our industry (e.g. access to basic business services such as payment processing, social media, funding...) forced us to make this difficult decision. 

If you have active listings, we would please need you to close them within the next 10 days. 
You will have 3 weeks to complete pending transactions, provide tracking number and ensure delivery. If you still have pending transactions by 09-30, please reach out to us.

If you have a Pro or Premium plan, all your credits have been applied to your current listings. 

In case you are wondering, our servers and databases have remained secured since we launched Strainly 4 years ago. You have strictly nothing to worry about when it comes to your information. 

We are hopeful we'll come back stronger when the dust settles. 

Do not hesitate if you have questions.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 7, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> this is the email they sent me.
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that Strainly will have to go on a hiatus in the coming weeks.


Well thats a God damn shame. Thanks for posting that..


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 7, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Well thats a God damn shame. Thanks for posting that..


yeah it is.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 7, 2020)

Not sure what's against the rules here, but there's another popular canna-forums site that has a 'classifieds' section where you can buy/sell clones/seeds.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 7, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Not sure what's against the rules here, but there's another popular canna-forums site that has a 'classifieds' section where you can buy/sell clones/seeds.


I'll take a PM with that site.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Sep 7, 2020)

Damn, that sucks:/ I was just on there looking for teens...Hopefully they come back soon.


----------



## d3cryption (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## d3cryption (Sep 7, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Not sure what's against the rules here, but there's another popular canna-forums site that has a 'classifieds' section where you can buy/sell clones/seeds.


 PM?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 8, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Maybe you could post a link or story backing this up? Kinda big news


I was told the same thing by a diff clone guy. Just tonight.


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 8, 2020)

PM'd everyone who asked.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> PM'd everyone who asked.


PM please and thank you


----------



## gokartsrb (Sep 8, 2020)

I'd like a pm with the site too, please and thank you.


----------



## predd (Sep 8, 2020)

pm also plz


----------



## PaperEatom (Sep 8, 2020)

Pm please!


----------



## Silky T (Sep 8, 2020)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


I always liked Nirvana. Bought from a different breeder this year and seeds never came. He FINALLY sent me another round that did show up. Had intended to plant on 4/20, like always and wasn't able to plant until the end of June! Not too happy but out of 10 seeds, I do have 4 beautiful plants and it wasn't by accident. It took a lot of hard work. Nirvana has a great rep.!


----------



## jbgrower (Sep 8, 2020)

Id like to hop on the PM train as well please, if it's still going lol


----------



## Binometrik (Sep 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> PM'd everyone who asked.


Pm sir thanks! 

What a fucking bad news :/


----------



## arcalion (Sep 8, 2020)

The other classifieds for clones sucks; not worth the pm lol. Also I got a new email from strainly giving there weekly update. Not sure why some ppl got told its closing when they're still emailing


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 8, 2020)

arcalion said:


> The other classifieds for clones sucks; not worth the pm lol. Also I got a new email from strainly giving there weekly update. Not sure why some ppl got told its closing when they're still emailing


According to the email that people recieved about them closing, it stated that they had untill Sept 30th to finish all transactions. So my guess is that they are operating normal until they close which should be at the end of the month.


----------



## Pparker88 (Sep 8, 2020)

corners said:


> BOG seeds would be 1 i can think of. Hes legit and wont rip you off. And has steep discounts if you buy multiple packs
> 
> I like Sannies seeds, but hes not on strainly.But his seeds and other breeders are affordable and he ships world guaranteed.
> 
> ...


I got 6 feminized seeds from JBC(katsu Schromba) and they have me 3 free feminized seeds(Katsu Dracarys) and 3 more free regular seeds(Gloria strain). I have yet to pop any but they were delivered in less than a week.


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Sep 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> PM'd everyone who asked.


PM please


----------



## arcalion (Sep 8, 2020)

Boys its thc farmer/ classifieds


----------



## nc208 (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you all know Reddit has a pretty big Cannabis section and lots of clones and seed stuff there too.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you all know Reddit has a pretty big Cannabis section and lots of clones and seed stuff there too.


there is aLot of clone seller that are legit on IG too.


----------



## jungle666 (Sep 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> PM'd everyone who asked.


Would you mind sending me a pm to ,cheers jungle


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 8, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Boys its thc farmer/ classifieds


Yeah this is the site. Didn't know if it was against forum rules. Happy hunting boys.


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Not sure what's against the rules here, but there's another popular canna-forums site that has a 'classifieds' section where you can buy/sell clones/seeds.


Is it too late for a pm??


----------



## Aheadatime (Sep 8, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Is it too late for a pm??


It's been posted in this thread a few times. It's THC Farmer.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Sep 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you all know Reddit has a pretty big Cannabis section and lots of clones and seed stuff there too.


Ahhh, the old space bucket days.....


----------



## booms111 (Sep 8, 2020)

_Man whats wrong with all you guys asking for PM? Keep ordering from enough vendors and stick the babies right in with your main plants and before you know it you will have more to deal with then PM! _


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> PM'd everyone who asked.


PM plz


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 8, 2020)

It’s ok to say, maybe start a review?!


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 8, 2020)

Its THC farmer and its in NO WAY anything like Strainly.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 8, 2020)

I can corroborate the email sent out to sellers. I got it too. 

I also follow them on IG and it appears that they have been targeted by someone enforcing trademark enforcement and they cannot afford a fight. 

I'd love to find out who the toolbox is that messed up a good thing for everybody because they think they "own a plant"


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

You can bet it’s someone that already has a grip..... I bet it was Fletcher. His beer is always overflowing with tears about dosidos.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I can corroborate the email sent out to sellers. I got it too.
> 
> I also follow them on IG and it appears that they have been targeted by someone enforcing trademark enforcement and they cannot afford a fight.
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense from a legal stand point though. They are a paid advertising site, the breeders or seed cos can't do anything legally considering the status of the marijuana and they would have to go after each seller individually, they could also simply just delete the listings of any sellers violating certain trademarks.
IMO strainly has been pushing hard for funding through numerous campaign emails ive gotten in the past and this all sounds like a load of BS to me and they've run out of money I.e. there business model wasnt profitable and they're choosing to blame breeders as a scape goat.

Strainly is registered in Canada so it would be quite hard for any US breeder to threaten legal action against them.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 9, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I can corroborate the email sent out to sellers. I got it too.
> 
> I also follow them on IG and it appears that they have been targeted by someone enforcing trademark enforcement and they cannot afford a fight.
> 
> ...


It was Finola CBD Hemp. Lmfao


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

Sorry to Fletcher!


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Sorry to Fletcher!



Strainly IG said the only one who was public about it was Finola--so they were OK mentioning them by name, but that there were 2 others that wouldn't be named.

Don't apologize too quickly, now.


Also, Pink Box seem to be legit. Haven't grown out their clones but have talked with them for a bit about certain cuts. They do send pretty small clones, fwiw.

I'm growing them out to take clones from a stronger plant.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 9, 2020)

Kevin Jordy is also on this 'patenting' genetics thing too.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2020)

I wonder if they even understand how stupid they sound about patenting genetics of a plant the legal red tape i laughable all i will say is good luck with that and why not just give me some of that money your wasting on lawyers . Or are they talking about patenting the Name used and or associated with said of genetics ?


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 9, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I wonder if they even understand how stupid they sound about patenting genetics of a plant the legal red tape i laughable all i will say is good luck with that and why not just give me some of that money your wasting on lawyers . Or are they talking about patenting the Name used and or associated with said of genetics ?


Seems like a big waste of time and money and also makes you look like a prick. lol


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 9, 2020)

It is stupid but, you underestimate the future. Cultivars will become trademarked and licensed just like the rest of the plant world is. Granted things continue to go forward towards legalization. These types of things will increase dramatically. You want to propagate Knockout Roses you pay a licensing fee. In the future you want to propagate some cookies genetics your likely gonna be paying a licensing fee to do so. Just wait...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

The problem is that ultimately these guys will try to block progress to save their brand


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 10, 2020)

The thing is you sold the genetics already maybe you shouldn't of sold the seeds or gave away/ traded the clones now a citation like Lumpys where he had a cut /Cash Cow and a worker stole it ie leaked out the back door and it ended up in breeders hands and they breed with it to make money yeah god dam right i be pissed but that shit happens all the time to a lot people he just manged to hold it hostage longer then most. 

But you telling me if you find a bag seed of something which is most likely a lit leak or nute stressed Herm and you grow it out find a winner they think their going to get % of the profits ? I guess i should look into it more so i actually know what their bitch is because i'm unsure i understand what their whole law suite is about because them clowns got them genetic from some older cats and worked with their genetics and found a winner so what now they owe that dude or chick % ? 

And FYI someone owes God, Allah, Buddah, or whatever the fuck you so choose to call him, her or it some big back end ! You know the more and more i hear some of the dudes talk the more and more i think they are fucking clown's and Muppet's !


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 10, 2020)

Patenting a strain is a bit more involved than popping bagseed and filing paperwork.


----------



## alexcarter (Sep 10, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> PM'd everyone who asked.


PM too please and thanks.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You can bet it’s someone that already has a grip.....


You know what's really easy to do? To search for filed trademarks and/or patents at uspto.org, and find out if the person you're pointing the finger at even owns any trademarks or patents.... you know, something you should probably do before too much diarhea spews from your mouth.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This doesn't make sense from a legal stand point though. They are a paid advertising site, the breeders or seed cos can't do anything legally considering the status of the marijuana and they would have to go after each seller individually, they could also simply just delete the listings of any sellers violating certain trademarks.
> IMO strainly has been pushing hard for funding through numerous campaign emails ive gotten in the past and this all sounds like a load of BS to me and they've run out of money I.e. there business model wasnt profitable and they're choosing to blame breeders as a scape goat.
> 
> Strainly is registered in Canada so it would be quite hard for any US breeder to threaten legal action against them.


I would agree 100% with this statement. Did you go to law school? haha. We could use a few more rational minds in this group.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> You know what's really easy to do? To search for filed trademarks and/or patents at uspto.org, and find out if the person you're pointing the finger at even owns any trademarks or patents.... you know, something you should probably do before too much diarhea spews from your mouth.


Fletcher is that you?! lol
Man, you know I love you don’t be so hard!


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> uspto.org,


Kinda hard to find something on a site that doesn't work(on my end)


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 10, 2020)

uspto.gov... looking up trademarks and patents are quite useful. That's how the Clear distillate ended up on the market. Reverse engineer GW pharmacaeuticals patent. I was working with friends at Xtracted at the time.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 10, 2020)

Nope just another grower from WA state that's seen and met and supported a lot of WA and Oregon (well everywhere) guys up here for over a decade.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 10, 2020)

man why does everything good get fucked up by some kind of dickhead somewhere. this seems to be a reoccurring thing in this hobby/business. it sucks.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 10, 2020)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> man why does everything good get fucked up by some kind of dickhead somewhere. this seems to be a reoccurring thing in this hobby/business. it sucks.


$$$$


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 10, 2020)

cant argue with that answer..


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Patenting a strain is a bit more involved than popping bagseed and filing paperwork.


It shouldn’t be a thing, the premise of any sort of patenting of genetic material means that you subsume every arrangement of those genetics that lead to that point in time. Since the genus predates mankind the argument will never hold in court. It’s utterly ridiculous because litigation will wipe out any income you would gain and the time it takes to litigate will allow the opportunity window to close. The economics don’t actually support the greed in this case, it’s the branding that has value, cookies is a perfect example. It’s not worth trying to control the genetics, it’s the branding.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 10, 2020)

its quite pointless from the perspective that most strains are popular for short periods. gsc was the big thing then something else and so on. seems that by the time they have a legal hold on something, it wont be popular anymore.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2020)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> its quite pointless from the perspective that most strains are popular for short periods. gsc was the big thing then something else and so on. seems that by the time they have a legal hold on something, it wont be popular anymore.


Exactly, the market is fad based when left to its market pressures.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 10, 2020)

especially with instagram now.. its crazy how fast new amazing cuts are just popping up daily. its a golden age for strains atm. but yeah hbopefully they will realise that eventually..


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 10, 2020)

If they fade fast from popularity... they were just over hyped in the first place... we dont live in the golden era of genetics.. more like the worst era ever yet... market is flooding with pretty weed that doesn't get u very high... but its name is so cool and its the new new


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It shouldn’t be a thing, the premise of any sort of patenting of genetic material means that you subsume every arrangement of those genetics that lead to that point in time. Since the genus predates mankind the argument will never hold in court. It’s utterly ridiculous because litigation will wipe out any income you would gain and the time it takes to litigate will allow the opportunity window to close. The economics don’t actually support the greed in this case, it’s the branding that has value, cookies is a perfect example. It’s not worth trying to control the genetics, it’s the branding.


There's no way to patent a strain currently. You can trademark a strain name, but someone can call it something different and get around that. Until some kind of universal genetic markers are widely used and accepted i.e what phylos was doing. There isn't a way to stop others from using the same genetics.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 11, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> $$$$


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This doesn't make sense from a legal stand point though. They are a paid advertising site, the breeders or seed cos can't do anything legally considering the status of the marijuana and they would have to go after each seller individually, they could also simply just delete the listings of any sellers violating certain trademarks.
> IMO strainly has been pushing hard for funding through numerous campaign emails ive gotten in the past and this all sounds like a load of BS to me and they've run out of money I.e. there business model wasnt profitable and they're choosing to blame breeders as a scape goat.
> 
> Strainly is registered in Canada so it would be quite hard for any US breeder to threaten legal action against them.


I knew that whole blame the breeders was BS. Just got this email from strainly which confirms what I said about them being non profitable as the reason they are stopping.
_
Hi there,

For many families, businesses and communities, 2020 came with its lot of challenges.

We haven't been able to find a reliable payment processor after we were shut down -again- in May. This is a common issue in our industry, and crypto currencies create way too much friction and overheads to be a viable alternative as of 2020. Hence, while many of you are willing to pay to use Strainly and its premium features, there's technically no viable way to monetize Strainly at scale.

Ads network options are also very limited in our industry, while advertising is very regulated. Ad revenues are therefore quite limited.

In parallel, as our user base increased, our costs of operations did too, especially during the past year. Expenses grew faster than revenue.

Rather than going into a situation where there will be no chance to ever bounce back, it became wiser to take a break in order to keep a chance to restart when the dust settles. A difficult decision we resisted making for as long as we could.

A few people speculated about the reasons for this hiatus. In case you are wondering, our servers and databases have remained secured since we launched Strainly 4 years ago. You have strictly nothing to worry about when it comes to your information. It has never been shared, accessed nor requested by third-parties.

We are hopeful we'll come back stronger when the context improves.

Thank you for your continuous support over the years_!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2020)

This at least makes sense!


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> If they fade fast from popularity... they were just over hyped in the first place... we dont live in the golden era of genetics.. more like the worst era ever yet... market is flooding with pretty weed that doesn't get u very high... but its name is so cool and its the new new


its more about flavour and high in my area but each to their own.. and its not all weed that doesnt get you high. unless your growing or smoking the wrong ones.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I knew that whole blame the breeders was BS. Just got this email from strainly which confirms what I said about them being non profitable as the reason they are stopping.
> 
> _Hi there,
> 
> ...


You can't see past this? They are obviously trying to do the right thing and save face. Not pointing fingers. 

However, they already said it was cause of heat coming down on them from a breeder(s). This is just damage control. Albeit smart. 

Either way, Its a shame they are going away, even if its temporary.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> You can't see past this? They are obviously trying to do the right thing and save face. Not pointing fingers.
> 
> However, they already said it was cause of heat coming down on them from a breeder(s). This is just damage control. Albeit smart.
> 
> Either way, Its a shame they are going away, even if its temporary.


No, I saw right through their bs. They arent doing damage control, its called they saw us figuring it out and decided to say the truth to save face. In the email I posted they even address this.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> No, I saw right through their bs. They arent doing damage control, its called they saw us figuring it out and decided to say the truth to save face. In the email I posted they even address this.


Oh I see what you're saying. The damage control is to coverup the fact they said it was a breeder and maybe not a bad business model. Thats fair. peace


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Oh I see what you're saying. The damage control is to coverup the fact they said it was a breeder and maybe not a bad business model. Thats fair. peace


No, in the other message posted was saying breeders were trying to get them to enforce their trademarks i.e. others can't sell their strains. Strainly doesn't have the money for that. Then came their next email stating their business model sucks and dont have money to keep going. Im not sure where folks are getting the idea breeders are trying to take strainly down?


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> No, in the other message posted was saying breeders were trying to get them to enforce their trademarks i.e. others can't sell their strains. Strainly doesn't have the money for that. Then came their next email stating their business model sucks and dont have money to keep going. Im not sure where folks are getting the idea breeders are trying to take strainly down?


I believe people got the idea because Strainly said they got heat from some breeders right around the time they also said they were going on hiatus due to lack of funding. 

But right, They NEVER said the breeder thing was related to the business thing.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> No, in the other message posted was saying breeders were trying to get them to enforce their trademarks i.e. others can't sell their strains. Strainly doesn't have the money for that. Then came their next email stating their business model sucks and dont have money to keep going. Im not sure where folks are getting the idea breeders are trying to take strainly down?


They have to much overhead, this is a good format that I personally think should have a bigger slice of the cake, take some cues from e3ay or the other big A and get back on track. I myself love Strainly and can’t begin to explain how much the site has helped me. I’ll contribute


----------



## boybelue (Sep 11, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I can corroborate the email sent out to sellers. I got it too.
> 
> I also follow them on IG and it appears that they have been targeted by someone enforcing trademark enforcement and they cannot afford a fight.
> 
> ...


I think this may have gotten turned around a bit, it does say a few breeders and seed companies have contacted us to HELP enforce their trademarks, in which strainly basically replied I can’t help pay for your lawyer your gonna have to do that yourself.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 12, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I myself love Strainly and can’t begin to explain how much the site has helped me. I’ll contribute


While I just started using the site, I feel its a shame to see it go, if only for a short time. 

I would gladly pay a few $ a month just to have the opportunity to browse and buy. 

Aside form Strainly I really have no way of getting cuts. Everyone says IG but there is no way to know who is sending things out and whos not. I can't PM every person I see who grows assuming they also sell. 

Anyone have a list or directory of places/people who ship clones/cuts?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> While I just started using the site, I feel its a shame to see it go, if only for a short time.
> 
> I would gladly pay a few $ a month just to have the opportunity to browse and buy.
> 
> ...


Did you do that with strainly?
You could have shown your support and ponied up the measly 59/month plus tax or the 99/month plus tax.








Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.




www.strainly.io


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 12, 2020)

@nc208 I said a few bucks. Not $60 or $100. I know to you that's measly money. But we're not all as fortunate as you.
And why TF would I pay a sellers fee as a buyer?

You seem smart enough to know the diff between a few $ and $60 or $100. You seem like you just wanna argue over the matter. Which is fine.


----------



## randallb (Sep 12, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I can corroborate the email sent out to sellers. I got it too.
> 
> I also follow them on IG and it appears that they have been targeted by someone enforcing trademark enforcement and they cannot afford a fight.
> 
> ...


 enforcing trademarks...or maybe liking the business model enough to throw some shit at them and see how well financed they are. Which we now know. Big fish eats little fish.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

Enforcing trademarks on interstate cut trading would be like putting your dick in a guillotine and hoping you can snatch it back before you loose big, or small depending lol
Doing this at all is walking the tightrope. Trademarks on cannabis are technically not yet enforceable as it is still federally not yet recognized. You might be able to get something to stick within your own state but no way interstate commerce is touching that. Sounds like a good way to get federal charges brought against yourself. 
Finally a huge point that keeps getting left out, because there is no precedent the law is not established. However if you sell a plant or seed to someone/anyone then try to argue exclusivities, you don’t understand how the law works at all. Unless it was expressed and defined by contract that exclusivities exist prior to and will persist through purchase there is ZERO LEGAL BINDING!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 13, 2020)

It's a given for sellers to pay big fees but buyers aren't paying jack shit, hell even e3ay charges taxes now, I think it's time to pay to play. We're paying big money for clones so don't you guys think it's worth paying a little in mandatory membership fees for all to continue having this ability?


----------



## predd (Sep 13, 2020)

I have contacted a few of the vendors I was willing to do business with. They are still shipping out after strainly closes!


----------



## nc208 (Sep 13, 2020)

predd said:


> I have contacted a few of the vendors I was willing to do business with. They are still shipping out after strainly closes!


Its surprisingly how a few here haven't thought of this already and are just complaining and asking others to do all the work for them.

I've got all my contacts from strainlys emails so its not like there closing down shop once strainly is gone.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 13, 2020)

predd said:


> I have contacted a few of the vendors I was willing to do business with. They are still shipping out after strainly closes!


I did the same thing. There are some pretty cool people on there.
This is what I have take down thus far. : https://pastebin.com/raw/aJiW548i


----------



## Railage (Sep 13, 2020)

I just set up an order for a rooted Now N Later cut from Pink Box Clones, I found their Instagram and emailed them through it instead of dealing with Strainly. I did ask them through Strainly though to make sure the email was legit.

It’s on @NeWcS list he just provided, lol I didn’t see that until just now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2020)

Strainly should have charged a $1-3 surcharge on all purchases and then a separate fee to sellers. Or just made it a membership type of deal.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Strainly should have charged a $1-3 surcharge on all purchases and then a separate fee to sellers. Or just made it a membership type of deal.


That would have made some sense, instead of their bogus marketing structure. Plus they should have done the sale themselves so they could of took a cut. They missed the mark here with not providing a payment system in the site itself.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

But then all of a sudden there’s no deniability, that’s still a reality unfortunately.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Its surprisingly how a few here haven't thought of this already and are just complaining and asking others to do all the work for them.
> 
> I've got all my contacts from strainlys emails so its not like there closing down shop once strainly is gone.


I think everybody is hustling to swap contact information , but with new vendors and rare cuts poping up all the time, plus the vast seed selection the site will be much missed. I wonder with all the payment problems within the industry maybe membership fees wouldnt pose the same headaches, if not I think that would be the way to go and let the sellers continue to handle the transactions, if they start handling the transactions themselves they may run into the same dead ends all the other seedbanks and whatnot have had to deal with. 
Or hey, we can all pile up at the farm! Haha, NO!


----------



## Railage (Sep 14, 2020)

Railage said:


> I just set up an order for a rooted Now N Later cut from Pink Box Clones, I found their Instagram and emailed them through it instead of dealing with Strainly. I did ask them through Strainly though to make sure the email was legit.
> 
> It’s on @NeWcS list he just provided, lol I didn’t see that until just now.


Pink Box Clones is also sending my a freebie cut of Melon Cake from Lit Farms I don’t know which cut it is though.

The Now N Later cut is from Connected California


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 15, 2020)

Railage said:


> I just set up an order for a rooted Now N Later cut from Pink Box Clones, I found their Instagram and emailed them through it instead of dealing with Strainly. I did ask them through Strainly though to make sure the email was legit.
> 
> It’s on @NeWcS list he just provided, lol I didn’t see that until just now.


Be careful! This guys a fucking scam: exoticGrower & clonebank.usa on IG. I tired to edit my post but I can't. Here is an update: https://pastebin.com/raw/9xB52trH


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2020)

He is not a scam, I have used him before. He even stands behind the shipping. Good dude in my opinion, but I can’t speak for others experience.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He is not a scam, I have used him before. He even stands behind the shipping. Good dude in my opinion, but I can’t speak for others experience.


Who you talking about? You ordered clones from this guy and got them? exoticGrower & clonebank.usa on IG???


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 15, 2020)

Order from pinkbox says day after tomorrow shipping hope it'll be ok


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Order from pinkbox says day after tomorrow shipping hope it'll be ok


I’ve been happy with their communication and will be placing an order Sunday.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 15, 2020)

I so far have gotten cuts from this guy twice. Totally legit and great guy to talk to.
Hybrid Layne farms
IG @559_hybrid_farms 








Profile of Hybrid Layne farms - Strainly


Learn more about Hybrid Layne farms on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Order from pinkbox says day after tomorrow shipping hope it'll be ok


What did you go with? They have a good selection. Did you do cuts or clones?


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 16, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> What did you go with? They have a good selection. Did you do cuts or clones?


Just got one clone of gmo for now to try them out. Wanted that cut forever so I'm excited


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Just got one clone of gmo for now to try them out. Wanted that cut forever so I'm excited


I ordered from Pink Box on Sunday and it Shipped yesterday, it should be here today.

They also threw in a freebie of Melon Cake


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

I know for sure that pink box is located in Cali and that's not his IG.


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I know for sure that pink box is located in Cali and that's not his IG.


I don’t think he was talking about Pink Box


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 16, 2020)

Railage said:


> I ordered from Pink Box on Sunday and it Shipped yesterday, it should be here today.
> 
> They also threw in a freebie of Melon Cake


Shipped yesterday and says here by tomorrow Im in MI :/


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Railage said:


> I don’t think he was talking about Pink Box


Ya he was, I talked to him in pm. When you type pink box into ig the right one doesn’t show up right away, you have to include keyword clones to get the correct account to show. Pink.box.clones actually.


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya he was, I talked to him in pm. When you type pink box into ig the right one doesn’t show up right away, you have to include keyword clones to get the correct account to show. Pink.box.clones actually.


oh I thought he was just talking about exoticGrower & clonebank.usa

I definitely went to the right pink box though and confirmed the email on it through strainly messages.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

I was confused at first too.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 16, 2020)

Oneoftheluckyones530 seems legit so far. Medium sized, woody, an extra. Let ya know bout genetics in couple months, lol


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 16, 2020)

Railage said:


> oh I thought he was just talking about exoticGrower & clonebank.usa
> 
> I definitely went to the right pink box though and confirmed the email on it through strainly messages.


I wasn't talking about pink box. I'm talking about clonebank.usa and exoticgrower on ig.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 16, 2020)

Railage said:


> I don’t think he was talking about Pink Box


That's right


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

My brain is mashed potatoes lol
I misunderstood because you quoted a post about pink box, then you told me you looked up “his” address on ig. I made the mistake of thinking you looked up the wrong address.


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

My Pink Box clones came in, my wife got them out of the mail box I’ll take a pic when I get home in like an hour and a half.


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

They’re not bad Hybrid Layne Farms where rooted out more though. These are bigger however.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice! Thats from Pinkbox?


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 16, 2020)

And just to be CLEAR. I was bashing @clonebank.usa and #exoticgrower on IG ONLY! 

NO ONE ELSE!!!


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Nice! Thats from Pinkbox?


yes, also on the shot of them from the bottom I cracked it open. It was completely closed when they came in.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice!!! Looks like they shipped in a case for one of those cheap pH meters.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

He uses some container store containers, they fit perfectly in a flat rate small and are pretty thick plastic. It’s a great method.


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He uses some container store containers, they fit perfectly in a flat rate small and are pretty thick plastic. It’s a great method.


it’s a tight fit for two of them, I wonder what he uses for more cuts?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

The one he sent me fits three.


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Sep 16, 2020)

Has anyone tried anything from heisenbeans? his gucciberry 15 looks phenomenal.


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Sep 16, 2020)

Been looking at shoreline to


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 16, 2020)

I wish these were easier to source in small numbers. https://www.vogespackaging.com/mailorderpacks.html


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

That’s what aroma therapeutics uses and hot glues little tosser leds in the top.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Has anyone tried anything from heisenbeans? his gucciberry 15 looks phenomenal.





Chemdog1989 said:


> Been looking at shoreline to


Heisen’s a prick! He hangs around here he may show up and chew me out now, but he is. I have been told that gucciberry is wedding crasher, renamed. 
@shoreline is a good dude on the other hand and also hangs out around here. I would highly recommend talking to that gentleman!


----------



## jbgrower (Sep 16, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Has anyone tried anything from heisenbeans? his gucciberry 15 looks phenomenal.


I got Wedding Cake (jbeezy cut) and Black Banana Cookies(solfire) from him. Only have a couple of wedding cake going in flower right now. I beat them to shit but they still look like the real cuts/good genetics. I'm not sure he's selling his cuts anymore, but worth a shot to message him.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m pretty sure he is, and his cuts are legit!


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Heisen’s a prick! He hangs around here he may show up and chew me out now, but he is. I have been told that gucciberry is wedding crasher, renamed.
> @shoreline is a good dude on the other hand and also hangs out around here. I would highly recommend talking to that gentleman!


I liked the fact that heisen took cash. Just seemed easier, since i don’t have a cash app.


----------



## jbgrower (Sep 16, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> I liked the fact that heisen took cash. Just seemed easier, since i don’t have a cash app.


He stands behind his shit too. He resent and was ready to send a third time when shipping was taking forever the 2nd time. Good dude


----------



## nc208 (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Heisen’s a prick! He hangs around here he may show up and chew me out now, but he is. I have been told that gucciberry is wedding crasher, renamed.
> @shoreline is a good dude on the other hand and also hangs out around here. I would highly recommend talking to that gentleman!


Gucciberry was a pheno of his wedding cake x gg4.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 17, 2020)

A bit off topic but; Sometimes I find myself needing to take only a couple clones. The damn clone domes takeup too much space sometimes for just a couple hold over clones. Since _we've_ been talking about clones and shipping clones It got me looking into the packaging Layne Farms uses to ship. Some cool plant shippers. 
So long story short, I am going to use the shipper as a 'clone dome' and see if this isn't a good way to do small batches. They could even be stacked and laid horizontal. 
I wish all those plant shippers were more available...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Gucciberry was a pheno of his wedding cake x gg4.


Yeah man you know how I feel about all that shit! I walked into discussions with his name in it without my elbows up before, not again!


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Gucciberry was a pheno of his wedding cake x gg4.


Wedding cake x purple punch I believe


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 17, 2020)

Got mine today look good for the extra day trip to MI. Got melon cake as a freebie also should be an interesting one.


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 17, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Got mine today look good for the extra day trip to MI. Got melon cake as a freebie also should be an interesting one.


Nice bro! I got a package today too. https://www.rollitup.org/t/buying-clones-on-strainly.1029458/post-15806159


----------



## predd (Sep 18, 2020)

I picked up the trop cherry from Pink box, they were fast to respond and professional. Package arrived in 2 days in great shape and they threw in a wedding pie as a freebie! Silky smooth transaction


----------



## Rolling_one (Sep 18, 2020)

Akhilk9 said:


> View attachment 4550147Ice cream cake View attachment 4550148slurricane


Maybe you already posted this info but I didnt see it.

Where did you get this Ice cream cake and how is she turning ?


----------



## Rolling_one (Sep 18, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Just ordered ice cream cake and trop cherry from pink box. They come off very professional. Hoping the cuts survive the heat.



Info in the Ice Cream Cake, I want to do a mono crop of this!


----------



## predd (Sep 18, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Has anyone tried anything from heisenbeans? his gucciberry 15 looks phenomenal.


This guy may have legit cuts, but he is full of bad karma


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

Just ordered off pink box; 10 gg4 and 5runtz


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

This is what I got from Pink Box as "Now N Later".

I know the pics suck, but you can tell straight away it isn't Now N Later. This is a sativa dominant, thin leaf, super stretchy plant. I compared this to the Now N Later pics from earthwindfire genetics IG page, and it's a total imposter. (LOL...can't believe I used the word imposter).

I was going through their inventory list, and this doesn't look like any of the strains they have available. I would like to know exactly what this is...but it might be a lost cause.

Thoughts?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> This is what I got from Pink Box as "Now N Later".
> 
> I know the pics suck, but you can tell straight away it isn't Now N Later. This is a sativa dominant, thin leaf, super stretchy plant. I compared this to the Now N Later pics from earthwindfire genetics IG page, and it's a total imposter. (LOL...can't believe I used the word imposter).
> 
> ...


Whats your lighting on that?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

Damn now that makes me uneasy; maybe its a different breeder cut? ..... I just ordered too..


----------



## Railage (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> This is what I got from Pink Box as "Now N Later".
> 
> I know the pics suck, but you can tell straight away it isn't Now N Later. This is a sativa dominant, thin leaf, super stretchy plant. I compared this to the Now N Later pics from earthwindfire genetics IG page, and it's a total imposter. (LOL...can't believe I used the word imposter).
> 
> ...


damn that sucks, my Now N Later from them came in the other day. Didn’t survive long after I transplanted it, the Melon Cake freebie is going hard though. Well it might pull through we’ll see.

I don’t know what the Franco cut of Super Lemon Haze look like but maybe?


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

Railage said:


> damn that sucks, my Now N Later from them came in the other day. Didn’t survive long after I transplanted it, the Melon Cake freebie is going hard though. Well it might pull through we’ll see.
> 
> I don’t know what the Franco cut of Super Lemon Haze look like but maybe?


A few cuts I got from them needed special care. I got small cuts with really thin roots and they wilted as soon as I pulled them out of the box--so I put them in a cloning dome w/a little warmth + humidity and slowly opened the vents until they were standing on their own a few days later.

I was thinking SLH, honestly, what else could it be? I'll have to crawl back into the corner to catch a whiff, she's in with a lot of stinkers.

The lighting is HPS.


----------



## morugawelder (Sep 20, 2020)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


stay away from BSF , he was to send me a rooted clone ( $ 150 ) and was just a cut , of course wasn't worth a crap when I got it , 
He said he'd replace it with a rooted one , I confronted him , been 5 mos. never heard from him .


----------



## Railage (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> A few cuts I got from them needed special care. I got small cuts with really thin roots and they wilted as soon as I pulled them out of the box--so I put them in a cloning dome w/a little warmth + humidity and slowly opened the vents until they were standing on their own a few days later.
> 
> I was thinking SLH, honestly, what else could it be? I'll have to crawl back into the corner to catch a whiff, she's in with a lot of stinkers.
> 
> The lighting is HPS.


Did you shoot them an email with those pics?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

I just shot them a email asking for an explanation lol; hopefully he gets one too


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 20, 2020)

Don't think its trop cookies that tangie leaning?


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

Railage said:


> Did you shoot them an email with those pics?



Yeah, a couple hours ago. No reply.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Yeah, a couple hours ago. No reply.


Update us when you do!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Yeah, a couple hours ago. No reply.


Make sure to update the thread!


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Update us when you do!





colocowboy said:


> Make sure to update the thread!


Of course. I always see things through.




ktmracer51 said:


> Don't think its trop cookies that tangie leaning?


Can't be trop cookies, it's a nuggy purpling strain. Whatever it is I have is going to dry pretty light, not much density. Loompa's Headband, WiFi Mints from jungle boys, and SFV are nugging up next to her hard, so it's not the light.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Of course. I always see things through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the only strain you got from him? -- still possible it might nug up harder in a few weeks, it doesn't necessarily look bad honestly


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Is that the only strain you got from him? -- still possible it might nug up harder in a few weeks, it doesn't necessarily look bad honestly


Sure, it might nug up in the next 3 weeks, but I've been trading clones since the mid 2000s and have never seen a plant _stop_ growing the way it has for 6 weeks and _start_ growing like a different strain for the final 3.

I don't think they tried to rip me off, that's why I began the conversation by trying to figure what in their stable this particular plant could be. I figured it was just a mix up. You got GG4, which is pretty easy to find. I'm sure that clone will be real, no point in faking a cut that's all over the market.

I have multiple strains from them, this is the only one I'm flowering.

The size of the other clones I got was poor, and the roots were very small and barely poking through, so I'm vegging the other ones outdoors to hopefully get some big, strong stems to pull vigorous clones from.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

I heard pink box got a lot of his cuts from BSF who is a scammer


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

Aroma theraputic is the only one I trust on strainly atm


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

BLack sheep farms aren’t a scam!? That’s not true.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Aroma is good, so is deeply rooted.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 20, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I heard pink box got a lot of his cuts from BSF who is a scammer


What are you talking about Black Sheep Farms being a scammer?
Also is the Now N Later thats in question the clone only, or one of his own finds from seed?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Aroma is good, so is deeply rooted.


Wasn't deeply rooted the one with the super bad PM he was sending to folks?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

Boys; I think no matter what you gotta accept that you're going to get mites or powdery mildew when you in the clone game lol, there's fixes for that thankfully and should always have them on hand for new clones in quarantine, its like covid for clones lolol


----------



## Railage (Sep 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What are you talking about Black Sheep Farms being a scammer?
> Also is the Now N Later thats in question the clone only, or one of his own finds from seed?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4689829


Which photo is it? So many photos on connected cali lol


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Which photo is it? So many photos on connected cali lol


Look at earthfiregenetics IG page.

Lots of pics there.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Wasn't deeply rooted the one with the super bad PM he was sending to folks?


I have lots of cuts from deeply, never had an issue, so I’m not sure! 
I talk with him frequently, on a personal level. I will say that he and I have a lot in common, and have a similar philosophy, I would even go as far as calling him a friend at this point really.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have lots of cuts from deeply, never had an issue, so I’m not sure!


You have sour dub/a-dub?

I got some PM from deeply rooted, but some Microthiol Dispurss in quarantine took care of it in one application. Never came back.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I have a-dub, he’s sending me a sour dubb pretty soon. It’s in the dome right now actually.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What are you talking about Black Sheep Farms being a scammer?
> Also is the Now N Later thats in question the clone only, or one of his own finds from seed?


No blue spruce farms,,,they were blue spruce farms but changed it to just BSF genetics


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

I think strainly froze bsf's account due to complaints

I'd sure like to get that archive cut of Hazmat og from AT


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

P.m. is pretty uncommon where I live but I have seen it before just not on anything from him. I know how to handle that though also. As stated before there are some things that you have to kind of expect, as long as you understand how to deal with problems and pests a little quarantine and toolbox application will set things straight.



Rdickenson said:


> No blue spruce farms,,,they were blue spruce farms but changed it to just BSF genetics


Pink has nothing to do with that guy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> A few cuts I got from them needed special care. I got small cuts with really thin roots and they wilted as soon as I pulled them out of the box--so I put them in a cloning dome w/a little warmth + humidity and slowly opened the vents until they were standing on their own a few days later.
> 
> I was thinking SLH, honestly, what else could it be? I'll have to crawl back into the corner to catch a whiff, she's in with a lot of stinkers.
> 
> The lighting is HPS.


That does look like the Franco cut I just ran from purple city genetics. That has the skinny blue dream leaves but it would smell like berries.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

Pink box has
Runtz
PBB
Papaya Cake
Sundae Driver
Space RUntz
Wedding Pie 6
Jungle Cookies
Sun Cakes From BSF
I know this because he told me

There is another post on this thread where somebody states pink box has BSF cuts,thats why I asked him


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That does look like the Franco cut I just ran from purple city genetics. That has the skinny blue dream leaves but it would smell like berries.


You got the cut from Purple City Genetics, not Pink Box?

I was under the distinct impression that the Franco cut of SLH smelled a lot like lemons.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> You got the cut from Purple City Genetics, not Pink Box?
> 
> I was under the distinct impression that the Franco cut of SLH smelled a lot like lemons.


My bad, I meant it would smell like berries if it was blue dream because of the skinny leaves.

The franco cut smells more like citronella to me than lemons. Nice big sativa buds but I didnt like the flavor. Too much haze. Solid buzz though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep, from purple city genetics


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

Lol well now I'm nervous, I paid for a order with pink box yesterday and he confirmed it, messaged him about the Now n Later and also asking if I get a tracking email tomorrow morning and tells me this 
Also sent him the confirmations on PayPal and all, I hate ordering off new people


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Lol well now I'm nervous, I paid for a order with pink box yesterday and he confirmed it, messaged him about the Now n Later and also asking if I get a tracking email tomorrow morning and tells me this
> Also sent him the confirmations on PayPal and all, I hate ordering off new people


Now hes saying you have not paid yet?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> Now hes saying you have not paid yet?


Yeah... 
I responded showing him pics of how I did and sent address no response yet, worse comes to works ill have to go to bank and request a charge back if it goes through with my bank


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

Well at least if he screws you everyone here will know and he will be fucked


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

3 things you need to run a successful business

A quality product or products,exceptional customer service and hard work
It's rare these days


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

I agree, I dont know how its so hard lol, I need to get some more strains in my tent and just start selling cuttings myself, I have a couple great ones thankfully, so I'm not too concerned..

But hopefully its some kind of misunderstanding, possibly messages plenty of people I don't know.

Edit : yeah he said he got caught up reading other messages, I think its because I sent a email responding to our first one lol


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

I think he's just annoyed. He's been pretty short with me before for absolutely no reason.

I just chock it up to him not being a people person, very common in this industry.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

Extremely common in this industry!!!lol


----------



## arcalion (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I think he's just annoyed. He's been pretty short with me before for absolutely no reason.
> 
> I just chock it up to him not being a people person, very common in this industry.


Yeah thats just unfortunate man, I feel like customer service is number 1 in anything, but also sometimes dealing with buyers could be a headache but definitely need to have the personality for it


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 20, 2020)

Speaking about business decorum, is there a reliable way to get hold of Aroma?

My last order was completed but truly an awful experience. Possibly the worst communication I've ever experienced at strainly. I've ordered from him several times but the communication has really gone downhill. 

Also, no word back from Pink Box. Email sent at 830am _ish._


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

Try instagram


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I would suggest being patient personally, I’ve ordered from pink, even had an issue and he covered it. A little patience goes a long way.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Speaking about business decorum, is there a reliable way to get hold of Aroma?
> 
> My last order was completed but truly an awful experience. Possibly the worst communication I've ever experienced at strainly. I've ordered from him several times but the communication has really gone downhill.
> 
> Also, no word back from Pink Box. Email sent at 830am _ish._


Aroma can be hard to get ahold of. I suggest the email he has posted on ig but still expect slow response times.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> You have sour dub/a-dub?
> 
> I got some PM from deeply rooted, but some Microthiol Dispurss in quarantine took care of it in one application. Never came back.


Micronized sulphur is seriously the best and cheapest fungicide i have used for vegging plants. I had some pm infested plants i sprayed a couple months ago and I haven't seen it since. This was after using both regalia and procidic2 which didn't seem to do much to help it.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Regalia is great for keeping it from showing up in the first place but not much for treatment, I couldn’t agree with you more about the sulfur though that is an old-school remedy that works for a lot of different stuff I used to burn sulfur regularly I just got tired of everything smelling like fart!


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Yeah thats just unfortunate man, I feel like customer service is number 1 in anything, but also sometimes dealing with buyers could be a headache but definitely need to have the personality for it


What the sellers need to unders


dubekoms said:


> Micronized sulphur is seriously the best and cheapest fungicide i have used for vegging plants. I had some pm infested plants i sprayed a couple months ago and I haven't seen it since. This was after using both regalia and procidic2 which didn't seem to do much to help it.


Do you just dust the plants or dilute in water and spray?


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

What is aromas handle on Instagram?


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Regalia is great for keeping it from showing up in the first place but not much for treatment, I couldn’t agree with you more about the sulfur though that is an old-school remedy that works for a lot of different stuff I used to burn sulfur regularly I just got tired of everything smelling like fart!


I think the sulpher creates an acidic film on the plant and mold hates high acidity...


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 20, 2020)

My gmo and melon cake from pink are doing fine. Haven't grown at all but figure they're growing roots still. Misted them with plain water today incase some anti wilt or anything is clogging pores. Had a couple cut 2 liters for domes for a couple days but are fine without them.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Regalia is great for keeping it from showing up in the first place but not much for treatment, I couldn’t agree with you more about the sulfur though that is an old-school remedy that works for a lot of different stuff I used to burn sulfur regularly I just got tired of everything smelling like fart!


Maybe that's why the regalia didn't do so hot. Honestly even if it works good i don't think I'll be buying more, too pricy for me especially if i used it on my outdoor plants. I would need at least 2-3 gallons for the season. I've been thinking about burning sulphur but my grow tents are in a carpeted spare bedroom. I'm afraid the smell will stick in the carpet and linger forever. Spraying it smells bad enough but the smell dies down after a week or so.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> What the sellers need to unders
> 
> Do you just dust the plants or dilute in water and spray?


I mix it with water and spray. Dusting would work good for outdoor but would make a huge mess if you do it indoors.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 20, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Maybe that's why the regalia didn't do so hot. Honestly even if it works good i don't think I'll be buying more, too pricy for me especially if i used it on my outdoor plants. I would need at least 2-3 gallons for the season. I've been thinking about burning sulphur but my grow tents are in a carpeted spare bedroom. I'm afraid the smell will stick in the carpet and linger forever. Spraying it smells bad enough but the smell dies down after a week or so.


I just ran an ozone generator from amazon in mine so we'll see how that goes. Had pm bad the last couple rounds


----------



## morugawelder (Sep 20, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I heard pink box got a lot of his cuts from BSF who is a scammer


That he is ( BSF ) But I did get beans from Demonic Genetics and he was a straight up guy , sent me some really great freebies .
I will do business with him again anytime .


----------



## morugawelder (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> BLack sheep farms aren’t a scam!? That’s not true.


Blue Spruce Farms


----------



## nc208 (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Regalia is great for keeping it from showing up in the first place but not much for treatment, I couldn’t agree with you more about the sulfur though that is an old-school remedy that works for a lot of different stuff I used to burn sulfur regularly I just got tired of everything smelling like fart!


I have found the opposite experience, I've used in a large grow, 10,000+ plants and Regalia works as a treatment. We ran Sulphur at night and PM showed up, Regalia Maxx was the most effective spray we found.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I just ran an ozone generator from amazon in mine so we'll see how that goes. Had pm bad the last couple rounds


ozone will hurt your plants too! Be careful with that! If in veg I would wash it off and hit them with copper fungicide and a couple colloidal silver root inoculations. 



morugawelder said:


> Blue Spruce Farms





nc208 said:


> I have found the opposite experience, I've used in a large grow, 10,000+ plants and Regalia works as a treatment. We ran Sulphur at night and PM showed up, Regalia Maxx was the most effective spray we found.


Marrone recommendation is as ipm rather than treatment, I feel like their products lack knock down power and they agree. I do like and use them however.



morugawelder said:


> Blue Spruce Farms


The claim was pink got stock from that guy, the discussion we were having before it was @BigSco508 who mentioned that pink got stock from BSF, but we were referring to black sheep because that’s who selected the meat breath cut we were talking about.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> ozone will hurt your plants too! Be careful with that! If in veg I would wash it off and hit them with copper fungicide and a couple colloidal silver root inoculations.


There wasn't any plants in the room I tore everything down and cleaned/ozoned after.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 20, 2020)

I have done 3 orders through strainly. Mainly 100% satisfaction and suggest him to anyone that is interested in his menu he was super fast and had zero issues. PBC was fast had to take a pause due to the fire but once I asked about it he responded fast and said it would come this week. So as for now I would recommend them to someone. ATG I ordered took about 4 months to get my order and then of the 4 rooted cuts I ordered I only got 1 that I had actually ordered. 1 was lost during transportation and the other were so rough they didn't bounce back. Mentioned it to him still waiting for him to make it right. Those are my 3 experiences and as right now I would recommend mainly and pbc


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 20, 2020)

Anyone run pink box's mac1? Really want it but not if they're fake


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 20, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> What is aromas handle on Instagram?


Aroma Therapeutic Genetics:
IG @aromatherapeuticgenetics
[email protected]
www.atgenetix.com








Profile of Aroma Therapeutic Genetics - Strainly


Learn more about Aroma Therapeutic Genetics on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> You got the cut from Purple City Genetics, not Pink Box?
> 
> I was under the distinct impression that the Franco cut of SLH smelled a lot like lemons.


has he responded to you about it yet?


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Aroma Therapeutic Genetics:
> IG @aromatherapeuticgenetics
> [email protected]
> www.atgenetix.com
> ...


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

Has anyone ran atg's hashmat og?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I have done 3 orders through strainly. Mainly 100% satisfaction and suggest him to anyone that is interested in his menu he was super fast and had zero issues. PBC was fast had to take a pause due to the fire but once I asked about it he responded fast and said it would come this week. So as for now I would recommend them to someone. ATG I ordered took about 4 months to get my order and then of the 4 rooted cuts I ordered I only got 1 that I had actually ordered. 1 was lost during transportation and the other were so rough they didn't bounce back. Mentioned it to him still waiting for him to make it right. Those are my 3 experiences and as right now I would recommend mainly and pbc


Mainly doesn’t ship anymore.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 21, 2020)

It was more of a past experience review. I think he does in state only and maybe that may help someone seeing it as a good review from a past experience


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

Any reviews on burninbarz genetics?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> It was more of a past experience review. I think he does in state only and maybe that may help someone seeing it as a good review from a past experience


Mainly is legit, he has breeder cuts!



Rdickenson said:


> Any reviews on burninbarz genetics?


My buddy has done some deals with him, he said there may have been a question as to the stated origin of the cuts he was claiming. Couldn’t verify the claim, is that a deal breaker? I don’t know! I always try to talk to these guys and do some follow up on their claims. The bullshit meter tends to start flickering pretty fast.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> has he responded to you about it yet?


Pink box?

Nope.

I probably should have brought it up when I got it, as the clone had sativa-ish leaves and didn't look like the leaves of NnL I saw from pics.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Pink box?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I probably should have brought it up when I got it, as the clone had sativa-ish leaves and didn't look like the leaves of NnL I saw from pics.


Well than, I am skeptical of his other strains.. let's see these gg4 and runtz, got a buddy who has both so well compare


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Well than, I am skeptical of his other strains.. let's see these gg4 and runtz, got a buddy who has both so well compare


I asked Pink Box what strain from their catalog those pics could have been of, since it's obviously not Now N Later.

Somehow I doubt they grow themselves, probably have no idea what the plants look like when flowered out, and have no way to respond. That, and since strainly is shutting down soon, they think everything will just work its way out, which is probably true.

Since someone said all their clones come from BSF (not the strainly BSF) I went through ALL of Black Sheep Farmerz instagram photos and the only clone from them it could have been was "Peach Juice". Its the only clone they show that had all the telltale sativa signs...


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Mainly is legit, he has breeder cuts!
> 
> 
> My buddy has done some deals with him, he said there may have been a question as to the stated origin of the cuts he was claiming. Couldn’t verify the claim, is that a deal breaker? I don’t know! I always try to talk to these guys and do some follow up on their claims. The bullshit meter tends to start flickering pretty fast.


He has 39 out of 39 positive reviews,,,


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I asked Pink Box what strain from their catalog those pics could have been of, since it's obviously not Now N Later.
> 
> Somehow I doubt they grow themselves, probably have no idea what the plants look like when flowered out, and have no way to respond. That, and since strainly is shutting down soon, they think everything will just work its way out, which is probably true.
> 
> Since someone said all their clones come from BSF (not the strainly BSF) I went through ALL of Black Sheep Farmerz instagram photos and the only clone from them it could have been was "Peach Juice". Its the only clone they show that had all the telltale sativa signs...


No it's blue spruce farms that he got cuts from,not black sheep farms


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I asked Pink Box what strain from their catalog those pics could have been of, since it's obviously not Now N Later.
> 
> Somehow I doubt they grow themselves, probably have no idea what the plants look like when flowered out, and have no way to respond. That, and since strainly is shutting down soon, they think everything will just work its way out, which is probably true.
> 
> Since someone said all their clones come from BSF (not the strainly BSF) I went through ALL of Black Sheep Farmerz instagram photos and the only clone from them it could have been was "Peach Juice". Its the only clone they show that had all the telltale sativa signs...


Whats there insta link? I wanna check it


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

Black sheep farms have the sundae driver 13 cut don't they?


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 21, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> No it's blue spruce farms that he got cuts from,not black sheep farms



Pink Box's inventory lines up with @BlackSheepFarmerz inventory. That, and I discussed their catalog with them and they mentioned a few of their cuts came from @BlackSheepFarmerz. I still have the messages.

Pink Box and Blue Spruce (BSF on Strainly) have almost no overlap aside from the Mac. Blue Spruce got removed from Strainly but their listings stil remain. 

Not trying to argue with you.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Pink Box's inventory lines up with @BlackSheepFarmerz inventory. That, and I discussed their catalog with them and they mentioned a few of their cuts came from @BlackSheepFarmerz. I still have the messages.
> 
> Pink Box and Blue Spruce (BSF on Strainly) have almost no overlap aside from the Mac. Blue Spruce got removed from Strainly but their listings stil remain.
> 
> Not trying to argue with you.


Man I hope your right I snagged 10 strains from pbc and was going to snag afew more..


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Pink Box's inventory lines up with @BlackSheepFarmerz inventory. That, and I discussed their catalog with them and they mentioned a few of their cuts came from @BlackSheepFarmerz. I still have the messages.
> 
> Pink Box and Blue Spruce (BSF on Strainly) have almost no overlap aside from the Mac. Blue Spruce got removed from Strainly but their listings stil remain.
> 
> Not trying to argue with you.


Well I will ask
Maybe I made a mistake,,I will find out and let u know


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

So I was wrong,I apologize,but it was an honest mistake,who knew there were 2 BSF genetics..
I'm sure blue spruce changed from blue spruce farms to BSF so people would think they are black sheep
Great call zoomboom!!!!


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

I contacted pink box as well to apologize for the mistake


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 21, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Man I hope your right I snagged 10 strains from pbc and was going to snag afew more..


I have no affiliation with PBC and the only strain I grew out of theirs is most likely fake.

I can only relay info that I already have.

They probably are legit, they haven't helped me because they know they can probably afford to let a few customers walk away jilted and not have to worry.




Rdickenson said:


> So I was wrong,I apologize,but it was an honest mistake,who knew there were 2 BSF genetics..
> I'm sure blue spruce changed from blue spruce farms to BSF so people would think they are black sheep
> Great call zoomboom!!!!


No need to apologize, no harm done from where I'm sitting. 

Seeing as how dude has sort of a short fuse, I'd try to contact them as infrequently as possible.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

I contacted pink box to explain and he was cool


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I have no affiliation with PBC and the only strain I grew out of theirs is most likely fake.
> 
> I can only relay info that I already have.
> 
> ...


i don’t know, what have you told him about the situation? How did he respond? When I had a problem he was pretty amicable.
**I'm just curious, I’d like to help the situation if I can.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 21, 2020)

I sent him an email letting him know that my NnL was a mislabel, then sent him another email with the pics.

Then today sent him a 3rd just reiterating that I was hoping he could identify what it is I actually have (same ? from the first email), and that I don't want to get my strainly handle involved due to his occasional lapses in congeniality and me not knowing him. (Never piss someone off who has your personal info! lol)

No responses, I'm sure he just wants me to go away.

I probably won't deal with the guy again, he has a nice selection, but the clones I got from him were all real small and not rooted well. Took some care to get them healthy. The cuts I get from deeply, aroma, and hybrid lane were all stronger. (hybrid lane were huge and unrooted, which I prefer 100% over rooted).


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

Well I'm meant to get shipping tracker from him today; let's gooooo
nice got tracking lets hope it takes 1-2days to get to canada Sheit


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

He’s not always a fast response. I don’t know if I’d write him off just yet. I mean, don’t get me wrong, if you were generally dissatisfied I wouldn’t do business with him either but hopefully he pulls up clutch.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm seriously considering ordering Hazmat og and duct tape from burninbarz,he has the archive cut of hazmat
Can't go wrong with chem91 skva x face off og!!¡!!!
$150 is a fair price


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 21, 2020)

I'll take the chance based on his reviews


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey guys; I have been collecting a list of people who are known to ship clones.

Hope this helps: https://pastebin.com/raw/N33D6aNx


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> Hey guys; I have been collecting a list of people who are known to ship clones.
> 
> Hope this helps: https://pastebin.com/raw/N33D6aNx


lol you put down Pink box clones as a scammer, yet all he did so far was only give a strain that wasnt the right one, we don't know if his whole line up is actually all bunk..


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 21, 2020)

I think its just showing scammer around the one and not all those others


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> lol you put down Pink box clones as a scammer, yet all he did so far was only give a strain that wasnt the right one, we don't know if his whole line up is actually all bunk..


Why does this confuse people? lol

Here I fixed it: https://pastebin.com/raw/GAk4xua2


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<SCAMMER FUCK-BOY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
clonebank.usa
IG @clonebank.usa
IG @ExoticGrower?
[email protected]
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<SCAMMER FUCK-BOY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> I think its just showing scammer around the one and not all those others


ohhh i had to look at it again, yeah thats definitely confusing af lol


----------



## NeWcS (Sep 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> ohhh i had to look at it again, yeah thats definitely confusing af lol


hahaha, Sorry for the mixup..


----------



## boybelue (Sep 21, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I'm seriously considering ordering Hazmat og and duct tape from burninbarz,he has the archive cut of hazmat
> Can't go wrong with chem91 skva x face off og!!¡!!!
> $150 is a fair price


He's legit, I went rounds with this dude because I thought he ripped me, order got to my local post office, then instead of "out for delivery" it was "return to sender" , reason: forward expired, and I had the address forever never forwarded. Called him out, went Heisen on his ass. He said it ain't coming back here I used a fake address. Then got the letter, hazardous, restricted and perishable mail! Good dude to resend after the way I treated him. Sent me a bad ass Jew Gold/Kosher cut I wasn't expecting. Also a pk of Josh D seeds. It was a rollercoaster ride but I'm stoked I ordered from him.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 21, 2020)

damn definitely not worth working with pinkbox if you're out of country, the first email he gives me says "
Hello,
Thanks for reaching out. We ship to Canada using USPS GXG 1-3 days, or USPS Express international 3-4 days.
We do have both cuttings and clones of GG4.
Let us know what we can do for you.
Thanks 
"

Look at my Tracking and it specifically says "*Postal Product: *Priority Mail Express International™ 
which is 3-5 days, they'res such a greater chance for the cuttings to not make it til next week and much worse time of them making it alive...
might be nitpicking but jesus christ man, thats not worth the hassle and since i confronted him ill probably get same sorta email has zoom, with no resolution.

just want people to know that, i think thats pretty important when dealing with someone...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 22, 2020)

Certainly think you’re nitpicking. He gave you their shipping options to Canada and was courteous. Maybe you’re just better off sourcing them from your friend since he has those cuts anyways.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 22, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Certainly think you’re nitpicking. He gave you their shipping options to Canada and was courteous. Maybe you’re just better off sourcing them from your friend since he has those cuts anyways.


i asked him for the fastest possible earlier on in the conversation to make sure, asked him how much the fastest shipping is, said it was 95$ and i agreed, so i don't entirely think im nitpicking because it seems pretty logical we'd be going with GXG or the fastest, even asked for other options like fedex since i know its 1-2days shipping from fedex
but yeah for now on ill probably end up grabbing a flight to someone whos got a wide variety and bringing them back with me in a suit case, seems alot better overall for sure, just gotta wait a couple months, worth the vacayyyyyboy


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 22, 2020)

arcalion said:


> damn definitely not worth working with pinkbox if you're out of country, the first email he gives me says "
> Hello,
> Thanks for reaching out. We ship to Canada using USPS GXG 1-3 days, or USPS Express international 3-4 days.
> We do have both cuttings and clones of GG4.
> ...


So you paid 95 dollars for someone to ship you 50 dollar cut ? Everyone has that cut guy you should of been able to find that up their in Canada ehh !
but then again if you where plugged in then you wouldn't looking on strainly in the first place.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 22, 2020)

How recently has anyone grabbed something from Thenew420guy.. is he just the same 420guy that I heard some shit reviews about?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> So you paid 95 dollars for someone to ship you 50 dollar cut ? Everyone has that cut guy you should of been able to find that up their in Canada ehh !
> but then again if you where plugged in then you wouldn't looking on strainly in the first place.


tbh don't mind me im not really that upset over it, i just realize im projecting the fact that i lost two good plants on a table that were my hugest, so my energy is probably to do with that more than anything, but its all good. im sure the clones will get here friday
carryonz


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 22, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> How recently has anyone grabbed something from Thenew420guy.. is he just the same 420guy that I heard some shit reviews about?


Last week. What I got and how I got it wasn't the fanciest method, but solid, legit, and made it. I'd use him again


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> So you paid 95 dollars for someone to ship you 50 dollar cut ? Everyone has that cut guy you should of been able to find that up their in Canada ehh !
> but then again* if you where plugged in then you wouldn't looking on strainly in the first place.*


Not entirely true.

Strainly is great for finding 10 pack keepers of crosses you've wanted to try, and former "elites" that almost every breeder has dropped by now, like Runtz, Purple Punch, and Mac1.

Or semi elites like phinest cuts and other cali cloneries that a lot of commercial and non-cali growers don't use.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 23, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> Strainly is great for finding 10 pack keepers of crosses you've wanted to try, and former "elites" that almost every breeder has dropped by now, like Runtz, Purple Punch, and Mac1.
> 
> Or semi elites like phinest cuts and other cali cloneries that a lot of commercial and non-cali growers don't use.


See this is why i love RIU you comment about one thing just busting some ones chops about how and this is fact now "Just about Everybody and their mother has GG4 real or fake" it's a 15 dollar cut 50 to 100 at most and that is if you can't just have it given to you period.
Yes strainly is a good place to look . Like i said if your not already plugged in he wouldn't have paid that much to begin with . To pay 95 dollars to have someone send you a 50 cut is insane i don't pay that for 2000 cuts but then again it's 65 and overnighted at that price point.

All in all i was just trying to tell the kid , guy, girl, it, if he did a little more homework he should have been able to find it in good ol Canada ehh !


----------



## arcalion (Sep 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> See this is why i love RIU you comment about one thing just busting some ones chops about how and this is fact now "Just about Everybody and their mother has GG4 real or fake" it's a 15 dollar cut 50 to 100 at most and that is if you can't just have it given to you period.
> Yes strainly is a good place to look . Like i said if your not already plugged in he wouldn't have paid that much to begin with . To pay 95 dollars to have someone send you a 50 cut is insane i don't pay that for 2000 cuts but then again it's 65 and overnighted at that price point.
> 
> All in all i was just trying to tell the kid , guy, girl, it, if he did a little more homework he should have been able to find it in good ol Canada ehh !


I can't find in Canada currently, how long are cuttings capable of staying alive when shipped? I know 14days I've had rooted clones die. Or 9 days, I still don't think its possible it'll hit by Friday and maybe Monday... sucks cuz its 400$ I really did think he was shipping gxg 1-3day like he first mentioned, I'd always select fastest if I dealt with anyone I was selling too


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 23, 2020)

arcalion said:


> I can't find in Canada currently, how long are cuttings capable of staying alive when shipped? I know 14days I've had rooted clones die. Or 9 days, I still don't think its possible it'll hit by Friday and maybe Monday... sucks cuz its 400$ I really did think he was shipping gxg 1-3day like he first mentioned, I'd always select fastest if I dealt with anyone I was selling too


I'm not sure i have had snips die in as little as 3 days but they where either stressed or because of the summer heat . I would say anything after 7 days they are going to be headed to the trash can but hey you could get lucky.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Every time I have asked and paid for overnight I still got flat rate from them. On that note, every time I ship the post office tells me the overnight will arrive same day as flat rate.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

I should clarify, every clone shipper pulls that trick!


----------



## arcalion (Sep 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I should clarify, every clone shipper pulls that trick!


Thats a lie lol, how could you say all of them do? Maybe if it was usa to usa; but this is international; this thing only just got to sanfransisco its already been 3 days, if its flying to Canada now maybe it'll make it today and deliver by thur/fri but Jesus.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Thats a lie lol, how could you say all of them do? Maybe if it was usa to usa; but this is international; this thing only just got to sanfransisco its already been 3 days, if its flying to Canada now maybe it'll make it today and deliver by thur/fri but Jesus.


I’m generalizing of course! I mean who takes superlatives seriously?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 23, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Thats a lie lol, how could you say all of them do? Maybe if it was usa to usa; but this is international; this thing only just got to sanfransisco its already been 3 days, if its flying to Canada now maybe it'll make it today and deliver by thur/fri but Jesus.


Seriously though, are you blind to whats going on in the world right now? Mail service is fucked everywhere, especially in the US, how could you even think it would be delivered in under 3 days to Canada? My last order from Pink Box took 11 days to Canada with the postal 1-3 day guarantee. Mine sat for 7 days at US customs before moving.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Seriously though, are you blind to whats going on in the world right now? Mail service is fucked everywhere, especially in the US, how could you even think it would be delivered in under 3 days to Canada? My last order from Pink Box took 11 days to Canada with the postal 1-3 day guarantee. Mine sat for 7 days at US customs before moving.


Did they survive?


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> See this is why i love RIU you comment about one thing just busting some ones chops about how and this is fact now "Just about Everybody and their mother has GG4 real or fake" it's a 15 dollar cut 50 to 100 at most and that is if you can't just have it given to you period.
> Yes strainly is a good place to look . Like i said if your not already plugged in he wouldn't have paid that much to begin with . To pay 95 dollars to have someone send you a 50 cut is insane i don't pay that for 2000 cuts but then again it's 65 and overnighted at that price point.
> 
> All in all i was just trying to tell the kid , guy, girl, it, if he did a little more homework he should have been able to find it in good ol Canada ehh !



Just giving my input. Didn't mean to offend.


No word still from PBC, I'll just let it die at this point. Not worth pushing the issue if it means having to use multiple points of contact, I don't want to be "found out".


----------



## arcalion (Sep 23, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Just giving my input. Didn't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> No word still from PBC, I'll just let it die at this point. Not worth pushing the issue if it means having to use multiple points of contact, I don't want to be "found out".


Yeah he just ghosts if you have a problem with him, he's already gotten your money, he doesn't intend to fix anything lol, there's no sense for him to do it, even if it means a repeat customer, not sure he's just not wired that way. Most likely I see his Instagram account being terminated and him starting this whole thing over again


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2020)

My pink clones showing new growth finally. The roots were pretty small and think the 2 days of dark stressed em a bit but they're bouncing back.Gmo on left and melon cake on right.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 23, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Just giving my input. Didn't mean to offend.
> 
> 
> No word still from PBC, I'll just let it die at this point. Not worth pushing the issue if it means having to use multiple points of contact, I don't want to be "found out".


None really taken i'm just and Ass-hole hell ask around people will tell yah


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> My pink clones showing new growth finally. The roots were pretty small and think the 2 days of dark stressed em a bit but they're bouncing back.Gmo on left and melon cake on right.
> View attachment 4692855


I have some that are pretty nice size already


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> None really taken i'm just and Ass-hole hell ask around people will tell yah


He’s not lying lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He’s not lying lol


 lol was going to say ask colocowboy he will tell yah


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 26, 2020)

arcalion said:


> damn definitely not worth working with pinkbox if you're out of country, the first email he gives me says "
> Hello,
> Thanks for reaching out. We ship to Canada using USPS GXG 1-3 days, or USPS Express international 3-4 days.
> We do have both cuttings and clones of GG4.
> ...


actual i had the exact same experience .. and lets get this straight, im no noob to swapping cuts all over the world by post and buying some of them. PINK BOX pretty much had me for what I paid for, I paid $98 for express international and they never arrived. 
and blaming post? come on guys, my friend in fl sent me two packs - the week before and the same week as PINK BOX. Both of his arrived. personally i think he packed them incorrectly.. you need to box them and tape them good for international delivery. and you need to use a good carrier like dhl. but not usps. usps used to be way better a few years back. mine from fl took 2 days to the uk

but worst part is, i contacted him nicely, told him id pay for a resend, i told him he could send the resend to my bro in fl. i even told him id pay him extra for his troubles and extra packing. and he doesnt respond at all. shame because id have put plenty of cash through him in the future. and i think ive been more than kind considering nothing arrived. i mean hes doing this as a business, my friends send them to me and they dont sell clones at all. he needs to up his game and customer service is poor.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 26, 2020)

im calling scammer on this one.. did everyone see the noe n later someone posted from him a few pages back? looks like some kind of haze


----------



## arcalion (Sep 26, 2020)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> im calling scammer on this one.. did everyone see the noe n later someone posted from him a few pages back? looks like some kind of haze


lol i agree, hes definitely not worth doing business with, no clue if his cuts are real, i don't think they are from the way he handles people. the fact that he goes MIA after getting money, even when you as the customer put in that much effort to get a reshipment, it would make sense hes doing a exit scam meaning the fact that people need to flower these out over 2 months, they wont know for awhile til its harvested. his instagram will end up going down and he will definitely restart the process, i really hope people aren't going to him and he doesn't have alot of people trying to buy off of him. i feel like sending him 1000000s of subscriber emails that way people get sick of how non response he is, make the situation worst so it really deteriates people from choosing him lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2020)

arcalion said:


> lol i agree, hes definitely not worth doing business with, no clue if his cuts are real, i don't think they are from the way he handles people. the fact that he goes MIA after getting money, even when you as the customer put in that much effort to get a reshipment, it would make sense hes doing a exit scam meaning the fact that people need to flower these out over 2 months, they wont know for awhile til its harvested. his instagram will end up going down and he will definitely restart the process, i really hope people aren't going to him and he doesn't have alot of people trying to buy off of him. i feel like sending him 1000000s of subscriber emails that way people get sick of how non response he is, make the situation worst so it really deteriates people from choosing him lol.


I had a problem and he was kind and gracious, replaced the cut no questions asked. Of course I was kind and gracious as polite people should be! 

Both of you have shown that your demeanor is less than desirable, if he quit responding that’s probably why.

All of my cuts are real. What evidence do you even have, “the other guy”

You said your piece. We got your point.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I had a problem and he was kind and gracious, replaced the cut no questions asked. Of course I was kind and gracious as polite people should be!
> 
> Both of you have shown that your demeanor is less than desirable, if he quit responding that’s probably why.
> 
> ...


lol man if this was a game of Among us, you're super sus, i get imposter vibes off of you, you rep this guy hardcore, i usually am not the one to ever trash talk anyone, im more about positivity, and i could say that he was not positive with the whole ordeal, even when i was asking him questions through out emails it didn't quite feel like i was talking to another human being, like bro to bro. but i've also dealt with other seed growers like that but were super busy usually, but this guy.. iunno, i don't get any good vibes from him. i wouldn't say my demeanor is less than desirable, i really do wish people dont get scammed off of people, losing money really sucks. i don't see how im being painted with a "less than desirable demeanor" colocowboy are you pinkbox?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 26, 2020)

not only that when you're emailing someone, you definitely want to be conveying to that person you're in no way shape or form trying to scam them. and that you're looking to give a great customer service and experience when you're shopping with them that it makes the person Want to come back to buy more clones, lets be honest anyone here would want someone to go above and beyond with services,


but the fact sunsetdaydreamer asked for a second batch to be resent and that he would cover the shipping for it and everything, and him just ghosting him like that, i dont know lol. i just hope you guys don't mind losing money with this guy, its all im saying. i lost mine, it is what it is, don't wish that on anyone.

not only that, i left a review on his photos on instagram having people becareful, he blocked me and deleted my comments on the photos most definitely, i left valid concerns, no hate, so once again do be careful.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 26, 2020)

I got the franco cut SLH from pinkbox about two months ago. Havent flowered her yet but I will say she is one of the best looking girls I have seen. Stem rub smells like rotting meat. Also, I received my cut in around 96 hours of payment. I guess experiences vary


----------



## arcalion (Sep 26, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I got the franco cut SLH from pinkbox about two months ago. Havent flowered her yet but I will say she is one of the best looking girls I have seen. Stem rub smells like rotting meat. Also, I received my cut in around 96 hours of payment. I guess experiences vary


Nice; probably a different story if you're in america; but as someone outside of america, it hasn't been worth it
But dope happy you're happy with it..
I just wish he would have sent it with gxg like he said he would, cuts would have arrived within 3 days, but its ok. Also someone worth doing business with is @HTOYO. He was amazing to deal with, I believe i got spiders from his but I cleared them up after finding them with forbid4 he atleast ships from within Canada, just i dont know if he still ships or is around. Dope dude though


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 27, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I got the franco cut SLH from pinkbox about two months ago. Havent flowered her yet but I will say she is one of the best looking girls I have seen. Stem rub smells like rotting meat. Also, I received my cut in around 96 hours of payment. I guess experiences vary


Dude i hope his SLH which i assume is supposed to be the Franco cut do not smell like rotting meat at all . Now idk if his cuts are real or fake i wouldn't think they are just because he do not sell any Newer true elites . But SLH should smell like Citron boss.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 27, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Nice; probably a different story if you're in america; but as someone outside of america, it hasn't been worth it
> But dope happy you're happy with it..
> I just wish he would have sent it with gxg like he said he would, cuts would have arrived within 3 days, but its ok. Also someone worth doing business with is @HTOYO. He was amazing to deal with, I believe i got spiders from his but I cleared them up after finding them with forbid4 he atleast ships from within Canada, just i dont know if he still ships or is around. Dope dude though


He was few months ago.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

arcalion said:


> lol man if this was a game of Among us, you're super sus, i get imposter vibes off of you, you rep this guy hardcore, i usually am not the one to ever trash talk anyone, im more about positivity, and i could say that he was not positive with the whole ordeal, even when i was asking him questions through out emails it didn't quite feel like i was talking to another human being, like bro to bro. but i've also dealt with other seed growers like that but were super busy usually, but this guy.. iunno, i don't get any good vibes from him. i wouldn't say my demeanor is less than desirable, i really do wish people dont get scammed off of people, losing money really sucks. i don't see how im being painted with a "less than desirable demeanor" colocowboy are you pinkbox?


You like to throw around a lot of accusations, I have been here long before you or pink so I’ll kindly ask you to fuck right off! 

Every one else is working through their stuff. Unless you have something to contribute that’s not screaming about others experience then shut up! Simple as that! Screaming on the internet is low class demeanor, simple fact!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

For those of you that took my recommendation on pink, I was very cautious about whom I have endorsed here because I know that my word carries a little weight. I also told pink that I would endorse him because of his candor, that said if anyone does have issue I realize my name is on it and I will help advocate. I can’t guarantee anything as I’m not associated but I feel like there really isn’t anything to worry about but my name is on it. Not like I would expect anyone to hold back but please keep us all updated as cuts get flowered!

My endorsement was from my own experience, we all would like a reliable and reasonable source! I think?!


----------



## predd (Sep 27, 2020)

I had a very nice experience with pink box so far. I am going to flower out trop cherry and wedding pie and let you guys know what I think of the finished product.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

predd said:


> I had a very nice experience with pink box so far. I am going to flower out trop cherry and wedding pie and let you guys know what I think of the finished product.


Thank you!


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 27, 2020)

Clone game seems fun! I’ll stick to finding my own plants from seed lol. I know this adds no value, but after reading like 30 pages of this stuff over a few months almost seems better to just buy good genetics grow your own. Seems for every 1 person that gets a legit clone 10-20 are getting fakes. I’d rather find my own plants but that’s just me. Don’t mind me


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 27, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Clone game seems fun! I’ll stick to finding my own plants from seed lol. I know this adds no value, but after reading like 30 pages of this stuff over a few months almost seems better to just buy good genetics grow your own. Seems for every 1 person that gets a legit clone 10-20 are getting fakes. I’d rather find my own plants but that’s just me. Don’t mind me


Yea but what about the hype strains? The rapper weed. The cakes the cookies the glues the blues the whites the runtz the blunts the urlkels the purples the zookies the nookies?


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 27, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but what about the hype strains? The rapper weed. The cakes the cookies the glues the blues the whites the runtz the blunts the urlkels the purples the zookies the nookies?


That was a pretty good flow right there lolol.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 27, 2020)

You


MInewgrow said:


> Clone game seems fun! I’ll stick to finding my own plants from seed lol. I know this adds no value, but after reading like 30 pages of this stuff over a few months almost seems better to just buy good genetics grow your own. Seems for every 1 person that gets a legit clone 10-20 are getting fakes. I’d rather find my own plants but that’s just me. Don’t mind me


Isn't it sad?
It sucks that we live in a society where out of 20 people,more than half would rip you off...funny,but sad


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Honestly, it’s a problem but not at a 50% level. I think if we all take a step back in most situations common ground is available but people are apprehensive and react with knee jerk response which quickly devolves a situation. Once it’s unrecoverable people get mad, defensive, and start lashing out. It’s counter productive. 

Clones are a pain in the ass but also have a place in my opinion. This is my first foray and while I have had mixed experiences it was well worth it. I have those “pimp rapper” cuts I always wanted to try and made some good contacts along the way! 

Everyone’s entitled to their opinion and has their own experience and I do feel bad for anybody that didn’t have a good one, I didn’t have all good experiences but I think the good outweighed the bad.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Clone game seems fun! I’ll stick to finding my own plants from seed lol. I know this adds no value, but after reading like 30 pages of this stuff over a few months almost seems better to just buy good genetics grow your own. Seems for every 1 person that gets a legit clone 10-20 are getting fakes. I’d rather find my own plants but that’s just me. Don’t mind me


For what it’s worth, I had a bad run of like three or four packs in a row throwing either busters or all males. So that was over a year wasted, I had moved and quit growing for a couple years so I had nothing to start but seed. So bad luck can happen in many forms, and I made the conscious choice to skip some of the process so I could get myself a harvest of some thing worth smoking.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Honestly, it’s a problem but not at a 50% level. I think if we all take a step back in most situations common ground is available but people are apprehensive and react with knee jerk response which quickly devolves a situation. Once it’s unrecoverable people get mad, defensive, and start lashing out. It’s counter productive.
> 
> Clones are a pain in the ass but also have a place in my opinion. This is my first foray and while I have had mixed experiences it was well worth it. I have those “pimp rapper” cuts I always wanted to try and made some good contacts along the way!
> 
> Everyone’s entitled to their opinion and has their own experience and I do feel bad for anybody that didn’t have a good one, I didn’t have all good experiences but I think the good outweighed the bad.


Yeah I don’t have stats my number are inflated I just think A lot of people get screwed over and it is shitty.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yeah I don’t have stats my number are inflated I just think A lot of people get screwed over and it is shitty.


I fully agree! You see what I mean though. Cool heads prevail! Also that’s what these kind of threads are for, to try and help people find good and distinguish from bad.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For what it’s worth, I had a bad run of like three or four packs in a row throwing either busters or all males. So that was over a year wasted, I had moved and quit growing for a couple years so I had nothing to start but seed. So bad luck can happen in many forms, and I made the conscious choice to skip some of the process so I could get myself a harvest of some thing worth smoking.


I agree that bad luck does happen. For me I just feel the clone game is a lot easier for people to get scammed then finding your own keeper but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For what it’s worth, I had a bad run of like three or four packs in a row throwing either busters or all males. So that was over a year wasted, I had moved and quit growing for a couple years so I had nothing to start but seed. So bad luck can happen in many forms, and I made the conscious choice to skip some of the process so I could get myself a harvest of some thing worth smoking.


Don’t mess with fem seeds?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks like they might try the tier membership thing to keep goin, according to email received today


----------



## arcalion (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Thank you!


Lol; I dont trust you one bit. But you do you, stay cautionious boys


----------



## arcalion (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For those of you that took my recommendation on pink, I was very cautious about whom I have endorsed here because I know that my word carries a little weight. I also told pink that I would endorse him because of his candor, that said if anyone does have issue I realize my name is on it and I will help advocate. I can’t guarantee anything as I’m not associated but I feel like there really isn’t anything to worry about but my name is on it. Not like I would expect anyone to hold back but please keep us all updated as cuts get flowered!
> 
> My endorsement was from my own experience, we all would like a reliable and reasonable source! I think?!


Not screaming, simply stating how I felt by ordering from him, you're the one telling me to fuck off, I haven't been rude once, so thats very suspicious how defensive you're getting over it; and how much you keep on endorsing him even though 3 of us on here have had problems with him. Extremely suspicious lol.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I fully agree! You see what I mean though. Cool heads prevail! Also that’s what these kind of threads are for, to try and help people find good and distinguish from bad.


Cool head yes, but one of your comments toward me was cool? Hmmm


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Cool head yes, but one of your comments toward me was cool? Hmmm


Yeah obviously you and I have a different opinion of what cool is! I care a lot if you trust me! lol 

I know that some took my word and that does mean something to me. 

You are just crying and since you obviously don’t know how to communicate friendliness in word form and probably got blackballed.... I’d do the honor of helping follow up as many voices are better than one and he knew I was connected to forums, but your being a dick so I’ll follow that last unfriendly statement with a final kiss my hairy ass! Grow up son, learn to be a nice person instead of raping the thread.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Yeah obviously you and I have a different opinion of what cool is! I care a lot if you trust me! lol
> 
> I know that some took my word and that does mean something to me.
> 
> You are just crying and since you obviously don’t know how to communicate friendliness in word form and probably got blackballed.... I’d do the honor of helping follow up as many voices are better than one and he knew I was connected to forums, but your being a dick so I’ll follow that last unfriendly statement with a final kiss my hairy ass! Grow up son, learn to be a nice person instead of raping the thread.


I'm crying? I lost 400$ so yeah thats to be expected sort of.. if you're not a little upset about giving it away to pink box someone who if you ask him about the Now or Later clone pictures he goes "what of it?", choosing to ship the slower speed rather than the fastest on international orders even though he stats he ships the quickest speed, I leave a review on his Instagram page, something that he could easily just respond to and deal with in the public light to show his trust worthy factor ten fold, but no he decides to block and delete the comments, so its still funny to me you endorse him so hard-core. Especially since I see you as a well known member whove I've actually seen for quite some time. I only ordered from pink box mainly with how much good you were talking about him. But boy was I wrong to order... 

I'm quite sure there's plenty of other clone guys out there that are way more credible than pink box

If my statements of the event don't convey friendliness man than I dont know what friendliness is to you honestly. Have a good day man.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

You’re validated for being angry about losing 400 bucks, I would be too! I got my clones and I don’t go around trash talking to people on the Internet who might be able to help me!

Have good day!


----------



## arcalion (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You’re validated for being angry about losing 400 bucks, I would be too! I got my clones and I don’t go around trash talking to people on the Internet who might be able to help me!
> 
> Have good day!


how could you have helped the situation? will you help it for sunsetdaydreamer, he tried to message him to get clones reshipped and he said he would cover the expenses of shipping faster, but hasnt been responded too, also could you help out zoomboom? would be great man


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

I already committed to helping, you just saw fit to put me on blast.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh man,boys and their fragile egos....lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Dude i hope his SLH which i assume is supposed to be the Franco cut do not smell like rotting meat at all . Now idk if his cuts are real or fake i wouldn't think they are just because he do not sell any Newer true elites . But SLH should smell like Citron boss.


Yep, I just flowered it out from purple city genetics verified cut and no rotting meat. Citronella for sure, or lemon haze mix.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone have chemberrly or vanilla gorilla in there gardens?


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 27, 2020)

Wish I could find a face off og cut


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 27, 2020)

I guess when I go to flower her out we will see what terepenes come out. As of now, it could be called anything and it wouldn’t bother me. She is incredibly productive and a beautiful plant that I paid under a 100$ for. I am thankful that I received something that looks promising


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 27, 2020)

Has anyone ever run grape ape from mama funk?
I have always wanted to grow it


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> Wish I could find a face off og cut


The Faceoff bx2 and I believe he has an IX from Archive Seeds should do you justice. I haven't grown the IX as he just dropped them but the bx2 is very good and very true to the dad. I picked up some Casper OG recently and it smelled just like my Faceoff Bx2 seeds it has a very distinct smell to other OG's in my opinion. Faceoff is the father in that cross.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 27, 2020)

Casper of is sold out everywhere as well


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I had a problem and he was kind and gracious, replaced the cut no questions asked. Of course I was kind and gracious as polite people should be!
> 
> Both of you have shown that your demeanor is less than desirable, if he quit responding that’s probably why.
> 
> ...


hello my friend.. please indicate at which point my demeanour was less than desirable? ...


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For those of you that took my recommendation on pink, I was very cautious about whom I have endorsed here because I know that my word carries a little weight. I also told pink that I would endorse him because of his candor, that said if anyone does have issue I realize my name is on it and I will help advocate. I can’t guarantee anything as I’m not associated but I feel like there really isn’t anything to worry about but my name is on it. Not like I would expect anyone to hold back but please keep us all updated as cuts get flowered!
> 
> My endorsement was from my own experience, we all would like a reliable and reasonable source! I think?!


so you openly endorse pink box? yet members are coming back and posting pictures of flowering plants that dont look like the real clone only?
and members are not receiving packs and the seller ghosts them..
this is not how a genuine seller of any product operates if they care about their customers.. anyone who would defend the name of another who isnt a stand up guy is pretty much as bad as them.

ive been around the block a few times.. thankfully know plenty of people from both side of the pond and i'll warn them off pink box. by the way.. i would recommend.. burningbarz, mainely cup winning clones ( one of the best), aunty janes, smokehouse seeds. 

I only posted so that if someone was pulling the trigger, they can chose a more reliable vendor moving forward.. good luck peeps


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 27, 2020)

+1 Aunty Janes is an honest operation


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 28, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> +1 Aunty Janes is an honest operation


Hahahahahaahaahhahaha ahhhhhh i'm just going to leave that one alone for now .


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 28, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but what about the hype strains? The rapper weed. The cakes the cookies the glues the blues the whites the runtz the blunts the urlkels the purples the zookies the nookies?







I immediately thought of this video.. I kinda read it to the beat


----------



## arcalion (Sep 28, 2020)

https://www.zomato.com/saskatoon-sk/auntie-janes-restaurant-lakewood/menu



looks dope, do they do back room cuttings?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 28, 2020)

arcalion said:


> https://www.zomato.com/saskatoon-sk/auntie-janes-restaurant-lakewood/menu
> 
> 
> 
> looks dope, do they do back room cuttings?


Classic !!


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Sep 28, 2020)

I vouch for Auntie Janes... A+++

OP


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 28, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I immediately thought of this video.. I kinda read it to the beat


What is that at 0:39? Cheeks?!?!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2020)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> so you openly endorse pink box? yet members are coming back and posting pictures of flowering plants that dont look like the real clone only?
> and members are not receiving packs and the seller ghosts them..
> this is not how a genuine seller of any product operates if they care about their customers.. anyone who would defend the name of another who isnt a stand up guy is pretty much as bad as them.
> 
> ...


So you are doing the opposite of endorsement, your quoting others experience to lay a negative comment, that’s how.... friend! Why not let the people who have purchased grow them out rather than piss on their garden and someone you have no experience with? You didn’t have a problem, you just have shit in your mouth! You sit there claiming all this experience but from where I stand your “new member” with no experience!

I see two issues that are up, one guy may have got a mislabeled cut and one guy looks like he got snapped by customs. I don’t see cause for outrage, but please go ahead and shit yourselves! Maybe acting like a dumb ass to a bunch of strangers that have nothing to do with your problem will fix it for you, or you grow up and quit acting like a child! 

Either way, I’m trying to be the adult in the room. You and your buddy are acting like unruly children that didn’t get their way. If those two stories are enough to dissuade you by all means be dissuaded. 

There two of you trying to make it seem like everyone is ripped off, one case of mislabeling (possibly), and it’s not even the dude that has that issue! Think about that!


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 28, 2020)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> yet members are coming back and posting pictures of flowering plants that dont look like the real clone only?



As far as I know, I'm the only one who got a mislabel. I consider it anomalous.

At the prices they charge, I'm not too crestfallen over the whole thing. Sure, I wish they'd return my emails, maybe not get too irritated doing their daily grind, and send slightly more established clones...but otherwise I don't think they're scammers.

I have other clones from them that look good. I'd actually like to start doing some clone sharing, to cut the costs even lower and increase the amount of phenos I get to try--and I'd be willing to run other Pink Box cuts...if that tells you anything...

Starting up a strainly account just to scam people on decently priced clones, while offering _most people_ at least passable customer service and a verifiable provenance from where your cuts were acquired is just too ill conceived for me to believe.

edit: I don't live in another country, so I'm not commenting on the shipping.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> As far as I know, I'm the only one who got a mislabel. I consider it anomalous.
> 
> At the prices they charge, I'm not too crestfallen over the whole thing. Sure, I wish they'd return my emails, maybe not get too irritated doing their daily grind, and send slightly more established clones...but otherwise I don't think they're scammers.
> 
> ...


See that’s what I’m talking about! Honestly it makes me sad that he didn’t get back to you either because you seem like a pretty cool dude to me! 

You’re getting close to being done with that, whatever it is, too, should be able to ID the thing before too much longer. 

I don’t know how I want to go about saying something but I want to say something to him. I know he just got some new shit too, obviously I am a repeat customer lol opportunity will be upcoming. Obviously if I practice what I preach I won’t be coming at him sideways about it but I will make an inquiry. Pretty sure he said he got lumpy’s cut too. Just saying


----------



## arcalion (Sep 28, 2020)

Pink is legit, I just wish his customer service was better and was communicated better, my only vice was he was meant to ship with gxg, I got the shipment today and the clones are alive so its not a big deal, sucks he ghosts instead of just rectifying or giving a better understanding


----------



## nc208 (Sep 28, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Pink is legit, I just wish his customer service was better and was communicated better, my only vice was he was meant to ship with gxg, I got the shipment today and the clones are alive so its not a big deal, sucks he ghosts instead of just rectifying or giving a better understanding


You are not legit. Fucking youngins who don't know how the game works. You blasted Pink Box for two weeks before you even had your order. Your statements scream all the credibility about you. Attacking @colocowboy because he's had good transactions. Next time wait for the transaction to finish before making 100 posts about it.
My order didn't make it to Canada. Took 11 days and they were dead. He's got no problem reshipping to me, it works wonders when your not a asshole trying to work out a bad situation.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You are not legit. Fucking youngins who don't know how the game works. You blasted Pink Box for two weeks before you even had your order. Your statements scream all the credibility about you. Attacking @colocowboy because he's had good transactions. Next time wait for the transaction to finish before making 100 posts about it.
> My order didn't make it to Canada. Took 11 days and they were dead. He's got no problem reshipping to me, it works wonders when your not a asshole trying to work out a bad situation.


all good man


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You are not legit. Fucking youngins who don't know how the game works. You blasted Pink Box for two weeks before you even had your order. Your statements scream all the credibility about you. Attacking @colocowboy because he's had good transactions. Next time wait for the transaction to finish before making 100 posts about it.
> My order didn't make it to Canada. Took 11 days and they were dead. He's got no problem reshipping to me, it works wonders when your not a asshole trying to work out a bad situation.


I would have to agree here I had placed an order of 10 half were sent in one batch then due to the fires the other was on hold. I waited a little over a month and once I seen he was shipping again I asked politely and within 24hrs I had tracking number not problems at all so I stand behind pbc but then again I am a nobody


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 28, 2020)

As far as ATG I don't recommend him at all waited 4 months before I had received my order and that was only because I made a bad review here. Once I received the order only 1 made it through and wasnt what I had ordered only 1 cut of 4 was right and that's if he really sent what he says it was it wasnt labeled and one of the other cuts had 2 labels on it. I quickly notified him and he responded he was sick due to covid so I gave him time recently asked him about my order like I did pbc and he tried to recharge me for the cut I don't mind paying for overnight shipping but to recharge me for the cut you never sent I will pass and not recommend him


----------



## biggs67 (Sep 28, 2020)

Anyone worked with Pnwstrainhunter? Has a few cut I'm interested in.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2020)

biggs67 said:


> Anyone worked with Pnwstrainhunter? Has a few cut I'm interested in.


He seems to be holding some interesting stuff.


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 28, 2020)

Anybody know if pink box’s Runtz is official?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 28, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> Anybody know if pink box’s Runtz is official?


I hope so, won't know until 4 months lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 29, 2020)

arcalion said:


> I hope so, won't know until 4 months lol


The thing is if your selling clones it shouldn't be are they real or not or are they just hunted or are they breeder selected if the person selling them can't answer these questions then it's fair to say they suck poney up the xtra $$ and get them from a legit source . If it's a legit source they will list it as such ie hunted threw them or the breeders selected .


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Sep 29, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> Anybody know if pink box’s Runtz is official?


I asked PBC if their runtz was official, and he said he received it from firstclassgenetics..

DS


----------



## arcalion (Sep 29, 2020)

curious if anyone has firstclassgenetics menu and if he lists whos the strains by etc, website is just seed packs or some shit, they look like cereal

oh ya i emailed him through rayrich asking for his menu and if he shipped to canada, i didnt get a response just checked so who knowz

this is apparently the Runtz

__
http://instagr.am/p/B93UPQHBtXF/


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 29, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I asked PBC if their runtz was official, and he said he received it from firstclassgenetics..
> 
> DS


thanks for the reply I may have to try my luck.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 29, 2020)

arcalion said:


> curious if anyone has firstclassgenetics menu and if he lists whos the strains by etc, website is just seed packs or some shit, they look like cereal
> 
> oh ya i emailed him through rayrich asking for his menu and if he shipped to canada, i didnt get a response just checked so who knowz
> 
> ...


At least I'll definitely be able to tell if my gmo is legit. Let you know in like 4 months too lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Motorbreath has the leaf mottle passed by chem d. It’s present.


----------



## Railage (Sep 29, 2020)

I got the Garanimals (Phinest) cut from Hybrid Layne, day 11 of flower, she’s pretty packed in there but I’ll try to get some good pics when she starts to do something cool.


----------



## Railage (Sep 29, 2020)

arcalion said:


> curious if anyone has firstclassgenetics menu and if he lists whos the strains by etc, website is just seed packs or some shit, they look like cereal
> 
> oh ya i emailed him through rayrich asking for his menu and if he shipped to canada, i didnt get a response just checked so who knowz
> 
> ...


These are from May but it’s close to what he has now I think, it looks the same as his story from the other day.


----------



## beercan (Sep 29, 2020)

Anyone got contact info for burninbarz?


----------



## arcalion (Sep 29, 2020)

Lol Jesus christ that's a large fkn clone list


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 29, 2020)

beercan said:


> Anyone got contact info for burninbarz?


[email protected]


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 29, 2020)

arcalion said:


> Lol Jesus christ that's a large fkn clone list


250 for a Thc Bomb cut lol.


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> 250 for a Thc Bomb cut lol.


I thought that was a bit funny too


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Sep 29, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I thought that was a bit funny too


Damn, someone just gave me like 6 or thc bomb last weekend lol....They're like a week in flower. Gotta see how this turns out 

OP


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 29, 2020)

I grew it,fairly potent,but boring smoke and bland taste imo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2020)

Railage said:


> These are from May but it’s close to what he has now I think, it looks the same as his story from the other day.
> 
> View attachment 4698609View attachment 4698610View attachment 4698611


Dude is selling cuts from purple city genetics for 200+ a cut? Lol, they're fudging $20 in Cali. And I'd be pissed if I paid 250 for that sfv.


----------



## arcalion (Sep 29, 2020)

I mean.. yeah people probably think its fire if its expensive lol, clone game is cool, we still in the beginning, this is nice basic online arbitrage


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 29, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I grew it,fairly potent,but boring smoke and bland taste imo


I didn't even know it was still around it was all the rage back in like 2012. Simpler times lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 29, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I asked PBC if their runtz was official, and he said he received it from firstclassgenetics..
> 
> DS


Then it's legit . PERIOD!


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 29, 2020)

It's legit when first-class says he gave the cut to the aforementioned guy


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 29, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> It's legit when first-class says he gave the cut to the aforementioned guy


Very true but what’s the odds of that happening


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 29, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> Very true but what’s the odds of that happening


I know,I was just stating a fact


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 29, 2020)

I was gonna put in an exploratory order with PNWStrainhunter but he doesn't take venmo, only cashapp.

He didn't respond when I asked him if he'd take venmo. Maybe if more people inquired...


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 29, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I was gonna put in an exploratory order with PNWStrainhunter but he doesn't take venmo, only cashapp.
> 
> He didn't respond when I asked him if he'd take venmo. Maybe if more people inquired...


what do you think about that apple fritter he has?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I was gonna put in an exploratory order with PNWStrainhunter but he doesn't take venmo, only cashapp.
> 
> He didn't respond when I asked him if he'd take venmo. Maybe if more people inquired...


This is one of the ways you can upset someone, I don’t like being forced to do anything I don’t want to. No one does. He was sending you a message about what he thinks by not responding. He said, I already told you what the payment options are. 

I’m not trying to be rude, just showing you how others might perceive that.


----------



## zoomboom (Sep 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> This is one of the ways you can upset someone, I don’t like being forced to do anything I don’t want to. No one does. He was sending you a message about what he thinks by not responding. He said, I already told you what the payment options are.
> 
> I’m not trying to be rude, just showing you how others might perceive that.



Yeah, I left it at that. We're still talking, but about other things, so I doubt he was upset.

It never hurts to ask, but I never push anything, as people are fickle and moody.

Once enough people ask them for alternative payments, it'll change I'm sure. Like Hybrid Layne. He expanded his payments once he realized he was losing a lot of business. I'm also looking to expand how I pay, but I'm not sure I can transfer money from Venmo to Cashapp without a bank account. I'm kind of in a bind.




sd1779 said:


> what do you think about that apple fritter he has?


Honestly, I have no clue about the guy. He seems to have a lot of genetics. If you do an instagram search using his name as a hashtag, a single post comes up, and he apparently drove 30 hours to pick up a cut of Ft. Collins Cough. No idea the renown of the person stating it. There's only maybe 3 cuts I'd have driven that far for, and Ft Collins Cough is not on the list, lol. THAT is dedication.

Since Apple Fritter has been on the public circuit for quite a while, it's quite possible he has it. I'm not personally interested in it at the moment.

That is all I can surmise from here.



edit: FTR, my interest is another cut, that appears to be from the area and time frame (early 90s) that I'm searching for, with the profile I'd expect. So far he's said all the right stuff.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Sep 30, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Burninbarz and Stoner_Girl genetics both use photographs that aren't theirs of phenotypes they don't have.
> 
> Aroma Therapeutic, DeeplyRooted, and MamaFunk are legit.


Stoner -Girl = i asked about her legitimacy in a respectful way and she couldn't say shit that was worth trusting and then she went ghost for awhile there. eventually her bs self came back. smdh


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 30, 2020)

@Rdickenson I seen that you’re running tropicana cookies I think that’s what I’m gonna grab. Do you mind if I ask where you picked it up at? I see Aromatherapy has it for $50


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

I grew from seed,
No cut,it was hard to pick a keeper
I have 5 phenos,all go purple,2 extremely purple.the 2 very purple phenos are very tangerine smelling as well..intoxicating
I even kept a male,and I made a shit ton of f3s


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 30, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I grew from seed,
> No cut,it was hard to pick a keeper
> I have 5 phenos,all go purple,2 extremely purple.the 2 very purple phenos are very tangerine smelling as well..intoxicating
> I even kept a male,and I made a shit ton of f3s


 Yeah I want to get my hands on that bad I heard the taste is out of control


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> I grew from seed,
> No cut,it was hard to pick a keeper
> I have 5 phenos,all go purple,2 extremely purple.the 2 very purple phenos are very tangerine smelling as well..intoxicating
> I even kept a male,and I made a shit ton of f3s


Is there non citrus phenos? I've wanted it but have so many orangey strains right now


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

It's an impressive strain.
I got 6 females and 2 males,I lost one fem and tossed one male
Out of 5 phenos all show purple,with 2 being extreme dark purple all also have citrus smell,but the 2 dark purple phenos reek of tangerine,such an incredible smell.ive never smelled orange on a strain like this before
So I would recommend it if u like citrus..I've grown dozens of strains that claim to be citrus or lemon or what have you and been disappointed many times but this one I was pretty impressed with the consistency of the citrus smells I haven't tasted any yet because I haven't grown anything in flower just what I've done outside.
Not a big yielder,but zero mold,very pretty bud,open structure..the buds are not too thick either,but quite dense
I have a dabpress 6 tonne rosin press coming Monday and I am extremely anxious to squish some of this..I actually took a branch off each plant 2 days ago so I can make rosin as soon as I get my press
I also have about a thousand f3 seeds that will be ready in 2 weeks as well as peanut butter breath x Tropicana male
Here are a couple pics...they really don't do it justice


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

The bottom pic is another pheno,not as purple


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

Sorry for the 2 posts...I thought I deleted the first one by accident


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

I can also smell cinnamon in the less purple phenos


----------



## sd1779 (Sep 30, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> It's an impressive strain.
> I got 6 females and 2 males,I lost one fem and tossed one male
> Out of 5 phenos all show purple,with 2 being extreme dark purple all also have citrus smell,but the 2 dark purple phenos reek of tangerine,such an incredible smell.ive never smelled orange on a strain like this before
> So I would recommend it if u like citrus..I've grown dozens of strains that claim to be citrus or lemon or what have you and been disappointed many times but this one I was pretty impressed with the consistency of the citrus smells I haven't tasted any yet because I haven't grown anything in flower just what I've done outside.
> ...


 That’s a gorgeous lady


----------



## beercan (Sep 30, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> That’s a gorgeous lady


Its sure is


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

It's more of a sweet orange like sunny d,not zesty.

Thanks everyone,she is nice


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

I also have a purple punch cross that smells like grape koolaid


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 30, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> It's legit when first-class says he gave the cut to the aforementioned guy


true i wanna see reseats ! or a post something !


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone use a dabpress?
I bought it cause the reviews are very good






Amazon.com: 6 Ton Bottle Jack Heat Press Machine with Dual 3x5 Inch Heated Plates: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Shop Dabpress at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Veedubdav3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> Anyone use a dabpress?
> I bought it cause the reviews are very good
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same one, you’ll love it. I’ve only pressed flower so far, but should be trying some hash with it soon


----------



## Rdickenson (Sep 30, 2020)

U can press hash?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 30, 2020)

Anybody know what happened to Quetzalcoatl.cultivars or member @akhiymjames here? I know he had someone close pass away not long ago but I heard from him after that and he said he was up and running, but for the last month or more I haven’t been able to reach him.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 30, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Anybody know what happened to Quetzalcoatl.cultivars or member @akhiymjames here? I know he had someone close pass away not long ago but I heard from him after that and he said he was up and running, but for the last month or more I haven’t been able to reach him.


Quetzalcaotl is active on ig. As far as James says he hasn't been on since june


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Sep 30, 2020)

gassex444 said:


> we should be posting these names so people can avoid them


and yet you are not going to post ur plug even though he openly vends on the site. smdh if this is not fuzzy logic i don't know what is. i never trust peoples word who have the balls to say this type of shit. smdh buffoonery imho


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Anybody know what happened to Quetzalcoatl.cultivars or member @akhiymjames here? I know he had someone close pass away not long ago but I heard from him after that and he said he was up and running, but for the last month or more I haven’t been able to reach him.


He was telling me he had a lot of family under his roof for some time now so it’s a bit chaotic for him but he is running. Been waiting to hear back on a sour cut.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He was telling me he had a lot of family under his roof for some time now so it’s a bit chaotic for him but he is running. Been waiting to hear back on a sour cut.


I pd for a thin mint cut a long time ago and he was getting TK and SFV ready so I told him just hold off and send them all together. I didn’t want to be annoying so I would ck in every 3 or 4 wks or so, but now it’s going on 2 months I haven’t heard from him, I don’t feel like he’s ghosting me I just figure something is wrong, maybe COVID related or something along those lines. Maybe he want mind me mentioning it here but he said his grandma passed away a little while back and he looked after her so I know that was hard on him.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2020)

@colocowboy which sour cut are you looking for? I’m wanting to acquire the Chaco cut of ecsd, anybody know a source?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2020)

I’m looking for heirloom sour diesel


----------



## arcalion (Oct 1, 2020)

Strainly still up, rejoice yall got punkd


----------



## sd1779 (Oct 1, 2020)

What’s everybody’s routine when you bring a cutting in? Besides quarantine. What products are y’all using


----------



## arcalion (Oct 1, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> What’s everybody’s routine when you bring a cutting in? Besides quarantine. What products are y’all using


Eagle 20, forbid 4f, saviors


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m looking for heirloom sour diesel


The cut Archive has is supposed to be pretty old, other than that idk much about it


arcalion said:


> Strainly still up, rejoice yall got punkd


They sent emails out about trying to keep it open with membership fees I heard, if so we all need to chip in and keep this thing going.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> What’s everybody’s routine when you bring a cutting in? Besides quarantine. What products are y’all using


Spinosad and colloidal silver.


----------



## sd1779 (Oct 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Spinosad and colloidal silver.


you reverse them?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2020)

sd1779 said:


> you reverse them?


Ya, that’s it lol


----------



## sd1779 (Oct 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, that’s it lol


Ok lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Redirect Notice


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 2, 2020)

Nuclear Options.... Kontos/Forbid 4F/ Pylon and Trifloxystrobin ... that would be minimal treatment...and thats the main reason I dont bring in clones anymore... I hate using these products ... but these are the only true winners to defeat the most evil


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Most things have a counter without resorting to “the hard stuff!” Keeping an ipm is a best practice and if maintained your environment can be hospitable to your plants and hostile to everything insurgent.

On the scale of a clone it’s very easy to apply strong biological knock down very thoroughly.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 2, 2020)

I agree bro....but when you bring in strays...this is the only option for me... Nuke everything....let it grow it out...take clones....nuke em again.... take clones....then u can cruise control with normal IPM .... your odds these days of getting DUDs aka HpLVd are sky rocketing ...once you get it.... it can be a nightmare like you've never dealt with to get rid of it... to me its not worth it....every hype cut of the month gets put on the back burner 2-3 months after the name drop and its on to the next one... playing with strays and bringing in the new new is risky biz...considering there are 10+ new Cannabis/Hemp Viruses that have transferred from other fruits/vegetables for example beets curly top virus etc... new cuts are not worth it unless they are straight 10's...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2020)

He said strays lol 
Believe it or not most of those viroids and infectious diseases can be handled by colloidal silver, people just forget that that’s out there.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m looking for heirloom sour diesel


IDK if it's heirloom but Derrick has old cut of sour d i don't even know if he knows where it came from but i know it's not AJ's


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Most things have a counter without resorting to “the hard stuff!” Keeping an ipm is a best practice and if maintained your environment can be hospitable to your plants and hostile to everything insurgent.
> 
> On the scale of a clone it’s very easy to apply strong biological knock down very thoroughly.


Yep, the way I see it, it’s just a little bitty clone you can count the leaves on one hand. If I can’t tackle anything that comes with it with the arsenal of products out these days I don’t need to be growing in the first place.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2020)

Can't afford their new tier pricing membership prices, adios Strainly


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 4, 2020)

Ordered from PNWStrainhunter on Fri.

Should have something arriving in the coming week, unless he waits a week.

Will report back.

edit: how do y'all get freebies?? i've ordered like 15 times from strainly vendors and never got a freebie. do you have to request them or something?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 4, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Can't afford their new tier pricing membership prices, adios Strainly


Membership?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 4, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Ordered from PNWStrainhunter on Fri.
> 
> Should have something arriving in the coming week, unless he waits a week.
> 
> ...


Idk I was wondering the same thing Haha only time I got freebies was off ig


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2020)

I get freebies from almost every vendor I have used! Never asked for one though.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I get freebies from almost every vendor I have used! Never asked for one though.


I just must not be liked lol


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 4, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I just must not be liked lol


It's not who you know


I kid !


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Membership?


Pro. 300
Premiere 600
Advertiser 1500
6 month fees.Give or take. I didn't look at the yearly prices. Maybe not charging customers? Couldn't tell from email.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 4, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Pro. 300
> Premiere 600
> Advertiser 1500
> 6 month fees.Give or take. I didn't look at the yearly prices. Maybe not charging customers? Couldn't tell from email.


When did this start? I checked earlier and was about to browse and what not


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 4, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> It's not who you know
> 
> 
> I kid !


That says it all I am a nobody and I don't know anyone


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Pro. 300
> Premiere 600
> Advertiser 1500
> 6 month fees.Give or take. I didn't look at the yearly prices. Maybe not charging customers? Couldn't tell from email.


Must just be vendors, my way of thinking would be membership fees for all so they could get that wayyyy down.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> It's not who you know
> 
> 
> I kid !


It’s not that far from the truth! It is a bit of who you know. You can look at as negative to be kind to people I suppose, but really, how’s that working out?! 
I had to learn to be too cool by half and be a better person too! Funny enough it’s good motherfuckers on this forum that helped me see that!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Must just be vendors, my way of thinking would be membership fees for all so they could get that wayyyy down.


But if your buying clones, more than a transaction fee would be a deterrent to sales. Unless they are ready to start holding sellers accountable. If I’m paying for access I want protection from bad deals. There are some issues with their business model for sure.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2020)

*With thousands of varietals listed on Strainly, many of you asked how they could make their listings stand out. We decided to develop 2 features to boost your exposure, and we packaged them in different plans for everyone’s needs…*
A few weeks ago, we introduced two new features allowing you to promote your listings.
Many of you have warmly welcomed these features and would like to use them more frequently. As usual, we listened to your feedback and found an answer to your needs!
Effective now, we introduce 3 Strainly plans:

*Premium plan *($59/month)
Premium members enjoy:

x15 “Move to top of homepage” on your active listing(s) each month ($4.95 value per listing Moved to top of homepage)

*Pro plan *($99/month)
Pro members enjoy:

x15 “Move to top of homepage” on your active listing(s) each month ($4.95 value per listing Moved to top of homepage)
x4 “Show in the next newsletter” on your active listings each month ($19.95 value per listing featured in our newsletter)

*Advertiser plan *($299/month)
Our Advertising campaign includes all the benefits of the Pro plan + your advertising banner at the top of all posts and various strategic spots on Strainly, to drive even more traffic to your Strainly profile!
Wanna give it a try? There’s no minimum duration commitment, and you can opt out at any time*.
As usual… any question? Contact us anytime!
*Registration period is for a minimum of 1 month and can be terminated at the end of any month, with no prior notice. 5% off on 6-month subscriptions. 10% off on 1-year subscriptions


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s not that far from the truth! It is a bit of who you know. You can look at as negative to be kind to people I suppose, but really, how’s that working out?!
> I had to learn to be too cool by half and be a better person too! Funny enough it’s good motherfuckers on this forum that helped me see that!


I give what I get.. but it was just a lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

All I have to say is if you think I’m coming after you these days you’re super happy that I’ve grown up and become a more gentle human. For what it’s worth, if I said something offensive to you it wasn’t intended to wound you and I’m sorry.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> But if your buying clones, more than a transaction fee would be a deterrent to sales. Unless they are ready to start holding sellers accountable. If I’m paying for access I want protection from bad deals. There are some issues with their business model for sure.


If they did transaction fees that would bring in more money, probably lots more vs membership fees but it would mean they would have to handle transactions themselves and that would open up a whole new can of worms, and I don’t see that happening until some kind of safe banking act is in place. Definitely issues but this is a difficult business model with all the walls up, but I think they’re doing a pretty good job considering what they have to work with.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Spinosad and colloidal silver.


How do you apply colloidal silver?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> How do you apply colloidal silver?


I’ve used just as a spray, not sure about a soil drench. Your not gonna spray enough as a pest/fungus management to worry about reversal of your girls unless you just go plum crazy with it.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 5, 2020)

I thought strainly was done after September? So is it just business as usual?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

As stated you’re not gonna turn a plant using a 20 ppm solution every day or two for a week. To turn a plant using colloidal silver you will have to spray it about 3 to 5 times a day every day until it turns at a concentration of about 100-150 ppm. But that is for surface infections, it can be taken systemically as a root drench. This is a twofold effect because you’re also treating the soil and killing any nasties in the soil as well as treating the roots and internal plant systems. Research shows that there’s an inverse relationship of concentration meaning that a plant will only take what it needs. Personally I found great results treating 2 to 3 times with concentration of about 20 to 50 ppm maybe 1 to 4ounces per dose. I like to do the treatments early in a plants life while the pot size is small so that I don’t have to use a lot to treat the whole soil volume, but ultimately the goal is basically a shot at the base a couple times will do.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 7, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I sent him an email letting him know that my NnL was a mislabel, then sent him another email with the pics.
> 
> Then today sent him a 3rd just reiterating that I was hoping he could identify what it is I actually have (same ? from the first email), and that I don't want to get my strainly handle involved due to his occasional lapses in congeniality and me not knowing him. (Never piss someone off who has your personal info! lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> So you paid 95 dollars for someone to ship you 50 dollar cut ? Everyone has that cut guy you should of been able to find that up their in Canada ehh !
> but then again if you where plugged in then you wouldn't looking on strainly in the first place.





arcalion said:


> Nice; probably a different story if you're in america; but as someone outside of america, it hasn't been worth it
> But dope happy you're happy with it..
> I just wish he would have sent it with gxg like he said he would, cuts would have arrived within 3 days, but its ok. Also someone worth doing business with is @HTOYO. He was amazing to deal with, I believe i got spiders from his but I cleared them up after finding them with forbid4 he atleast ships from within Canada, just i dont know if he still ships or is around. Dope dude though
> 
> ...


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Pink box is a scam stay away, he’ll have fast response time but after take your money if there is any problems he’ll ignore you.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Pink box is a scam stay away, he’ll have fast response time but after take your money if there is any problems he’ll ignore you.


This is from my personal experience


----------



## arcalion (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> This is from my personal experience


i got my cuts from him, just yeah that part was dodgy when i was dealing with him, just going MIA.. but not entirely a scam nah


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 8, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I would have to agree here I had placed an order of 10 half were sent in one batch then due to the fires the other was on hold. I waited a little over a month and once I seen he was shipping again I asked politely and within 24hrs I had tracking number not problems at all so I stand behind pbc but then again I am a nobody


If no one has told you... 
You ARE somebody!


----------



## troyboyington (Oct 8, 2020)

Heisenbeans is a scammer. The guy legit stole my money and I have all of the chat logs to prove it. He's been banned from Strainly. Stay away from this clown


----------



## troyboyington (Oct 8, 2020)

Pink Box is legit from my own personal experience


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 8, 2020)

troyboyington said:


> Pink Box is legit from my own personal experience


I haven't used them yet but I know a few people who have with good results. I may try them out, they have a couple Thug Pug cuttings that intrigue me since I don't want to pay $300 for the beans... 

Also I'd never buy anything from Heisen, dudes rep is awful.

Just ordered a cutting from Down East Side... first ever Strainly purchase...dude was very responsive, got my clone out right away... if it's legit I'll be a very happy customer


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 8, 2020)

If it's true, it's pretty funny that greenpoint's breeder managed to get himself banned from Strainly. I don't personally use the site, as it appeared to be a scammers paradise, so I can't verify if it's true. But it was good for a laugh.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Just received Pink BoX clones from the mail this is what I see, 2 of them don’t have any roots, and the other 2 have very small amount of roots, this is after 9 days in the mail, it look like he just take cuts put and rockwool then send them right out, all 4 of the clone is dead, I see a few accounts here do advertise for pink, I don’t know how many of those account is pink him, but please stop ignoring my emails and fix this problem, pink I know you and your accounts is seeing this.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Just received Pink BoX clones from the mail this is what I see, 2 of them don’t have any roots, and the other 2 have very small amount of roots, this is after 9 days in the mail, it look like he just take cuts put and rockwool then send them right out, all 4 of the clone is dead, I see a few accounts here do advertise for pink, I don’t know how many of those account is pink him, but please stop ignoring my emails and fix this problem, pink I know you and your accounts is seeing this.


I don't see any dead clones or any you can't save
Give them some love


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I don't see any dead clones or any you can't save
> Give them some love


You think they can Still be save? Most of the leaf and roots is rotten. I’ll upload few more photo.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> You think they can Still be save? Most of the leaf and roots is rotten. I’ll upload few more photo.


Mist them with some plain water and put them in a limited light area and see how they respond


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mist them with some plain water and put them in a limited light area and see how they respond


That’s the first thing I did, I think all the cells on the leafs die, they looks better when I first open the box because the box is humid but after 30min when all the moisture evaporated from the leaf, this is what you see. I mite able to save one of them but is too early to tell.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> That’s the first thing I did, I think all the cells on the leafs die, they looks better when I first open the box because the box is humid but after 30min when all the moisture evaporated from the leaf, this is what you see. I mite able to save one of them but is too early to tell.


Yes you have to keep them humid till they root and they look hungry


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 8, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yes you have to keep them humid till they root and they look hungry


Took'em out of 100% humidity and didn't harden them off.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 8, 2020)

You might have to put them in a cloning dome.

I've found if they ship with too much moisture or are hemmed up too long, they end up acting like unrooted clones and need to be treated as such.

edit: oooooh...not sure about those. the immediate curling is often indicative of necrotic tissue.


----------



## troyboyington (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> That’s the first thing I did, I think all the cells on the leafs die, they looks better when I first open the box because the box is humid but after 30min when all the moisture evaporated from the leaf, this is what you see. I mite able to save one of them but is too early to tell.


when did you get them?


----------



## troyboyington (Oct 8, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> If it's true, it's pretty funny that greenpoint's breeder managed to get himself banned from Strainly. I don't personally use the site, as it appeared to be a scammers paradise, so I can't verify if it's true. But it was good for a laugh.


I can show you the e-mail from Strainly support saying he is permabanned. the guy just doesn't give a shit. plus all of his listings and account is gone from Strainly.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

I think the Runtz is the only one that maybe could survive but even so I don’t know if i would trust his clones to be legit at this point, Can anyone here confirm that his rare clone are the real deal Or are they just all GG4?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I think the Runtz is the only one that maybe could survive but even so I don’t know if i would trust his clones to be legit at this point, Can anyone here confirm that his rare clone are the real deal Or are they just all GG4?


What exactly did they do to harm you?
Long wait due to postal service?
Not training you to revive clones?
You seem dead set on badmouthing them as if that will ingratiate you to someone?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> You think they can Still be save? Most of the leaf and roots is rotten. I’ll upload few more photo.


You done messed up now, those should have been put under humidity domes immediately after you opened the package and you could have probably saved all of them easily. I always place mine under a dome and periodically open the vents to harden them off the high humidity.


----------



## Aheadatime (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Just received Pink BoX clones


I mean yes, they were salvagable for sure, but you guys are being too lenient on Pink I feel. Some of those roots are pitiful. He's not the most expensive vendor, but he's not the cheapest either. For the price, roots should be looking better than that imo. The amount of foilage above is fine, it's just the weak root systems that I'm not digging.


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 8, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> What exactly did they do to harm you?
> Long wait due to postal service?
> Not training you to revive clones?
> You seem dead set on badmouthing them as if that will ingratiate you to someone?


Bruh, that's a lot of people. Victims mentality.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Bruh, that's a lot of people. Victims mentality.





Herb & Suds said:


> What exactly did they do to harm you?
> Long wait due to postal service?
> Not training you to revive clones?
> You seem dead set on badmouthing them as if that will ingratiate you to someone?


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

What did pink do? i paid 430 dollar for the clone, Send by the less expensive shipping method, ignores me when i ask him why didn’t send by the GXG shipping that I paid for, and yes he also ignores all the email and messages, I even ask him how i should train and care for the clone when I receive them, that information only pinkbox Should know, Funny that you ask.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

What did pink do? i paid 430 dollar for the clone, Send by the less expensive shipping method, ignores me when i ask him why didn’t send by the GXG shipping that I paid for, and yes he also ignores all the email and messages, I even ask him how i should train and care for the clone when I receive them, that information only pinkbox Should know, Funny that you ask.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

I don’t like spending my time badmouthing people, I have better stuff to do, I just don’t Want other people to get scam like i did, and yes I see some people here did receive ok clone from pink but it shouldn’t be a hit or miss when ordering. And if you do decide to order from him only order from him if you could paid by the normal payment method on PayPal not by the friends and family that he ask for, and make sure he accepts your offer on Strainly so you can leave feedbacks, i paid by the Firends And Family that he ask for and He never accept offer on strainly when he ask me to paid him, i can’t even leave him a feedback on strainly now.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> I mean yes, they were salvagable for sure, but you guys are being too lenient on Pink I feel. Some of those roots are pitiful. He's not the most expensive vendor, but he's not the cheapest either. For the price, roots should be looking better than that imo. The amount of foilage above is fine, it's just the weak root systems that I'm not digging.


Imagine how the clones look when he was Sending them, they spend 9 day in the mail the clones roots during the 9 days in the mail too.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

boybelue said:


> You done messed up now, those should have been put under humidity domes immediately after you opened the package and you could have probably saved all of them easily. I always place mine under a dome and periodically open the vents to harden them off the high humidity.


3 of clone looks more green on the photo it doesn’t show the rotten leaf and stem I’ll be surprise if Put under a dome could revive them


----------



## nc208 (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> What did pink do? i paid 430 dollar for the clone, Send by the less expensive shipping method, ignores me when i ask him why didn’t send by the GXG shipping that I paid for, and yes he also ignores all the email and messages, I even ask him how i should train and care for the clone when I receive them, that information only pinkbox Should know, Funny that you ask.


Did he not put in an instruction card that suggested those exact things? On my order there was a note and special care instructions.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Did he not put in an instruction card that suggested those exact things? On my order there was a note and special care instructions.


I did what the note said Transplant into growing media upon arrival, expose to indirect , humidity 50-75%. Let us know what you order from him, are they the real deal after you flower them please. Seeing here how he do the same thing, stealing other buyers GXG shipping too, this is kinda shady.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I did what the note said Transplant into growing media upon arrival, expose to indirect , humidity 50-75%. Let us know what you order from him, are they the real deal after you flower them please. Seeing here how he do the same thing, stealing other buyers GXG shipping too, this is kinda shady.


When does a legit seller need to seal money off from the shipping cost and ignore u after?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 8, 2020)

My pink order be here tomorrow. I'll let you know. Thenewguy530 or whatever is legit, got the snips yesterday in mail, immediately into cloner, misted a lil today, and they perked up, pretty sure I can keep em alive


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> When does a legit seller need to seal money off from the shipping cost and ignore u after?


Well if you respond to him like you did here where I’m pretty sure he doesn’t have an account then there’s no surprise why you got ghosted. I don’t think anybody likes to get blown up.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I did what the note said Transplant into growing media upon arrival, expose to indirect , humidity 50-75%. Let us know what you order from him, are they the real deal after you flower them please. Seeing here how he do the same thing, stealing other buyers GXG shipping too, this is kinda shady.



Hmmm...if the clones are arriving already on the brink of death, transplanting them might not be the right move.

I'm sure those instructions are based on the clones arriving in a timely manner and not having been exposed to sauna-like conditions.

Looks like Pink Box are finally switching to Dip n Grow over the powders they've been using. I think that'll help produce more substantial roots for future clones.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Well if you respond to him like you did here where I’m pretty sure he doesn’t have an account then there’s no surprise why you got ghosted. I don’t think anybody likes to get blown up.


I only respond here like this when I know I got scam and there’s no way of getting my money back I don’t want other to be scam by him, He do this to other people here too not just me, i first response to him nice asking why he didn’t send by the GXG that’s when he ghost me.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Hmmm...if the clones are arriving already on the brink of death, transplanting them might not be the right move.
> 
> I'm sure those instructions are based on the clones arriving in a timely manner and not having been exposed to sauna-like conditions.
> 
> Looks like Pink Box are finally switching to Dip n Grow over the powders they've been using. I think that'll help produce more substantial roots for future clones.


One of them is like this, those look like it roots during the 9 days in the mail not before sending.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> What did pink do? i paid 430 dollar for the clone, Send by the less expensive shipping method, ignores me when i ask him why didn’t send by the GXG shipping that I paid for, and yes he also ignores all the email and messages, I even ask him how i should train and care for the clone when I receive them, that information only pinkbox Should know, Funny that you ask.


So you don't feel you got it fast enough?
As far as telling you how to care for a clone ...that thing your typing on has an awesome database=google it
Somehow I feel your impatience may have played a slight role 
Sorry to hear your disdain but i'm not going to avoid someone willing to provide genetics at reasonable prices because a googan says so
Hope ya find what you are looking for too


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> So you don't feel you got it fast enough?
> As far as telling you how to care for a clone ...that thing your typing on has an awesome database=google it
> Somehow I feel your impatience may have played a slight role
> Sorry to hear your disdain but i'm not going to avoid someone willing to provide genetics at reasonable prices because a googan says so
> Hope ya find what you are looking for too


No one here can confirm what pink selling is even real, i read some where back on this forum he was selling fake now N later. If you want to just buy some clone and grow them out so you can have something to smoke yeah sure, but if you looking for real genetics i won’t buy from a shady character like him. Let’s see how patience you gets when u gets scam. And How do you know I was impatience? Are you pinkbox, if you are then you need to stop your scam bro, this is not cool.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

You have no proof they’re not! I see genetic markers on the stuff I got. Rude boi not so much but I have reason to think otherwise. Here is the meat breath so far. The first is today and the second about 3 weeks after I got it. I know it should be the other way but I’m too lazy to fix it lol.
Already stinks nicely too!


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> No one here can confirm what pink selling is even real, i read some where back on this forum he was selling fake now N later. If you want to just buy some clone and grow them out so you can have something to smoke yeah sure, but if you looking for real genetics i won’t buy from a shady character like him. Let’s see how patience you gets when u gets scam. And How do you know I was impatience? Are you pinkbox, if you are then you need to stop your scam bro, this is not cool.





RicOgreen said:


> No one here can confirm what pink selling is even real, i read some where back on this forum he was selling fake now N later. If you want to just buy some clone and grow them out so you can have something to smoke yeah sure, but if you looking for real genetics i won’t buy from a shady character like him. Let’s see how patience you gets when u gets scam. And How do you know I was impatience? Are you pinkbox, if you are then you need to stop your scam bro, this is not cool.





RicOgreen said:


> No one here can confirm what pink selling is even real, i read some where back on this forum he was selling fake now N later. If you want to just buy some clone and grow them out so you can have something to smoke yeah sure, but if you looking for real genetics i won’t buy from a shady character like him. Let’s see how patience you gets when u gets scam. And How do you know I was impatience? Are you pinkbox, if you are then you need to stop your scam bro, this is not cool.


got it fast enough? if you send it by the GXG that I paid for maybe I could of save them because I could of got it a few extra days earlier.


RicOgreen said:


> No one here can confirm what pink selling is even real, i read some where back on this forum he was selling fake now N later. If you want to just buy some clone and grow them out so you can have something to smoke yeah sure, but if you looking for real genetics i won’t buy from a shady character like him. Let’s see how patience you gets when u gets scam. And How do you know I was impatience? Are you pinkbox, if you are then you need to stop your scam bro, this is not cool.





RicOgreen said:


> No one here can confirm what pink selling is even real, i read some where back on this forum he was selling fake now N later. If you want to just buy some clone and grow them out so you can have something to smoke yeah sure, but if you looking for real genetics i won’t buy from a shady character like him. Let’s see how patience you gets when u gets scam. And How do you know I was impatience? Are you pinkbox, if you are then you need to stop your scam bro, this is not cool.


got it fast enough? if you send it by the GXG that I paid for maybe I could of save them because I could of got it a few extra days earlier. There is no way of saving the 3 smaller clone


colocowboy said:


> You have no proof they’re not! I see genetic markers on the stuff I got. Rude boi not so much but I have reason to think otherwise. Here is the meat breath so far. The first is today and the second about 3 weeks after I got it. I know it should be the other way but I’m too lazy to fix it lol.View attachment 4708286View attachment 4708287
> Already stinks nicely too!


we do I proof that his now N later is fake, a buyer call him out and pink just ignore him. What’s the chance that was the only one that is fake? I’m willing to bet we are going to see more people calling him out soon.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 8, 2020)

So you made a new account to bash pink box and expect everyone to believe you when you cant even confront the issue in your real account... sure everyone will just take your word account that is less the 24hrs old


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

Kamikaze?....... Chad?


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So you made a new account to bash pink box and expect everyone to believe you when you cant even confront the issue in your real account... sure everyone will just take your word account that is less the 24hrs old


I


Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So you made a new account to bash pink box and expect everyone to believe you when you cant even confront the issue in your real account... sure everyone will just take your word account that is less the 24hrs old


why are you defending pinkbox when he is out to scam people, are you one of pinkbox account? The reason my account is new is i just open the account, this is my first time ordering from strainly and got scam at my first try, He ask me to paid him with friend and family on PayPal didn’t even accept offer on strainly, if i was here long I would do my research first before buy from him, only reason i make an account Is after reading this forum that he does this to other people as well. He scam people with fake clones and even make few extra dollar on top of the scam by sending Regular Express when people paid for GXG, i have all the email and message to back this up, why are you defending him?


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I
> 
> why are you defending pinkbox when he is out to scam people, are you one of pinkbox account? The reason my account is new is i just open the account, this is my first time ordering from strainly and got scam at my first try, He ask me to paid him with friend and family on PayPal didn’t even accept offer on strainly, if i was here long I would do my research first before buy from him, only reason i make an account Is after reading this forum that he does this to other people as well. He scam people with fake clones and even make few extra dollar on top of the scam by sending Regular Express when people paid for GXG, i have all the email and message to back this up, why are you defending him?


This account email is the same email as my strainly email that I send pinkbox with, and same email on my PayPal that I paid him with


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 8, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> we do I proof that his now N later is fake, a buyer call him out and pink just ignore him. What’s the chance that was the only one that is fake? I’m willing to bet we are going to see more people calling him out soon.



Hey man, I'm sorry you lost $$$ on this deal.

Also sorry you got heckled a little by some of the members here, it's kind of par for the course sadly.

Maybe spamming messages here isn't the way to go, there's a lot of people that either want to OR have ordered from them and had a perfectly fine experience. Sometimes people get left holding the bag--this isn't a Ma n Pa shop after all. It walks a fine line of criminality and there's always some risk.

The best thing to do would be to leave them negative feedback at Strainly and explain the situation. It sounds like a lot went wrong in regards to the shipping, clone health, and the instructions that were included. Any one of those is understandable to me, but all together, I wouldn't be happy either.

In the future, I'd recommend making smaller orders to see how well a vendor's shipping performs en route to your location. Perhaps next time try ordering from someone who will resend or sends unrooted cuttings which can have a better chance at survival and are often cheaper. You can even try contacting some members from your area who have ordered and see if they want to trade. Be a little proactive and you might be able to absorb the loss to some degree.

And yeah, I did get sent a mislabel. It's not Now n Later, but I think it's a trop cookies cross. I'll have dry shots soon and maybe the community can help me identify wtf it actually is, lol. Sure, it sucks, but if they aren't going to respond there's not a whole lot more than I can do.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 8, 2020)

Flowering out some cuts I've gotten off strainly over the past year or so.
Day 18ish flower

Ice cream cake left, trop cookie right, Pink box clones

wedding cake from mad scientist genetics

Gg4 from heisenbeans... I know he's a bit of a cunt lol but I knew he had real gg and I really wanted it.

They're all on the same feed so some are a little over/underfeed but overall everything is chugging along nicely. I'd say right now I'm liking the gg4 and ice cream cake the most. Trop cookies is a little finicky and the wedding cake looks a little slow in flower development.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 8, 2020)

I have had no problems with Pink box. Just got some tropicana cherry sent in along with a freebie GG4. The trop cherry is a little fucked up on account of sitting in a cold mailbox for 24 hours but it will pull through fine.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Hey man, I'm sorry you lost $$$ on this deal.
> 
> Also sorry you got heckled a little by some of the members here, it's kind of par for the course sadly.
> 
> ...


 if he just send by the gxg maybe It would have arrived a few extra day early, the clone would be in a way better situation but this just $$$, i would have been piss after spending 2 months growing them out and find out that they were all fake. One thing i don’t like from this experience is pink was acting so nice and shit, answering all my questions with supper fast response, I thought he was a very cool dude, But it all change after He take the money, this is what I don’t like. Zoom thx for the advice.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 8, 2020)

Off topic question, have anyone here try using nursery bag for there Clone transplant? im thinking about using these bags for all my clone transplants.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> if he just send by the gxg maybe It would have arrived a few extra day early, the clone would be in a way better situation but this just $$$, i would have been piss after spending 2 months growing them out and find out that they were all fake. One thing i don’t like from this experience is pink was acting so nice and shit, answering all my questions with supper fast response, I thought he was a very cool dude, But it all change after He take the money, this is what I don’t like. Zoom thx for the advice.


Thing is you came in doubled up fist clenched to people that are working the ground. @zoomboom is dropping some great knowledge, I mean seriously though. If ifs and buts we’re candies and nuts!


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Thing is you came in doubled up fist clenched to people that are working the ground. @zoomboom is dropping some great knowledge, I mean seriously though. If ifs and buts we’re candies and nuts!


Maybe i should of handle this situation a little better, But what did I do to people here working the ground? All I did was warn people not to get scam by pink even tho people do receive clone from him, but is a hit or miss, if you have any problems on what he Send out, he will ghost on you and you are not going to get your money back. Coolcow you seem to defending pink here on this forum every chance you get.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Maybe i should of handle this situation a little better, But what did I do to people here working the ground? All I did was warn people not to get scam by pink even tho people do receive clone from him, but is a hit or miss, if you have any problems on what he Send out, he will ghost on you and you are not going to get your money back. Coolcow you seem to defending pink here on this forum every chance you get.


And your point is? I got good clones and service, my motorbreath was doa and he not only made it right, he made it really right. If he didn’t earn my good words what did he do? 
Seems like you’re about to accuse me of being pink box like that other guy that only joined the forums, like you, to put a blast up. From where I stand you are the insurgent, I havebeen hanging around here for about a decade. If I wanted to do sales it would be to my advantage to use my reputation, just saying. I’m just a happy customer. 
My take away is if you live in Canada, might not be a good idea to order from pink box!
.02


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 9, 2020)

Rico...... Suave....... stop acting like Gerado bro


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 9, 2020)

The risks we take to get the cuts/meds we want...

I will say I had 2 clones from PB not make it. One flat out wilted and died, the other‘s apical rotted away...

Yeah it’s a bummer some didn’t make it, but the ones that did will EASILY save me $$$ down the road...I’ll still come out ahead.

The only thing that’d stop me from ordering in the future would be if these flowered out to boof.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> And your point is? I got good clones and service, my motorbreath was doa and he not only made it right, he made it really right. If he didn’t earn my good words what did he do?
> Seems like you’re about to accuse me of being pink box like that other guy that only joined the forums, like you, to put a blast up. From where I stand you are the insurgent, I havebeen hanging around here for about a decade. If I wanted to do sales it would be to my advantage to use my reputation, just saying. I’m just a happy customer.
> My take away is if you live in Canada, might not be a good idea to order from pink box!
> .02


This last part hit the nail on the head. Don't go online complaining about how it works when someone is NICE enough to mail you cuts from another country. There aren't alot that do it because its Hella risky. Customs is a huge problem and sender has to be creative to not get caught.
This isn't ordering from Amazon or a legit seedbank. IMO if you lost out, Thems The breaks and you shut up and take it. Don't go online badmouthing sellers who are risking a lot to take a chance.

Its like you ordered 3 or 4 bad packs or 1 seed junky pack and didn't find a keeper. Your out your money and nothing you can do, its the risk we take when we grow. So buying clones internationally isn't something any of you should be so open to exposing their game and bad mouthing cuz it didn't work out. 
But JM2C.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This last part hit the nail on the head. Don't go online complaining about how it works when someone is NICE enough to mail you cuts from another country. There aren't alot that do it because its Hella risky. Customs is a huge problem and sender has to be creative to not get caught.
> This isn't ordering from Amazon or a legit seedbank. IMO if you lost out, Thems The breaks and you shut up and take it. Don't go online badmouthing sellers who are risking a lot to take a chance.
> 
> Its like you ordered 3 or 4 bad packs or 1 seed junky pack and didn't find a keeper. Your out your money and nothing you can do, its the risk we take when we grow. So buying clones internationally isn't something any of you should be so open to exposing their game and bad mouthing cuz it didn't work out.
> But JM2C.


So are you saying if he is sending to Canada then is ok to send me clones that’s not even rooted, takes my gxg shipping cost and sent with less expensive one? Ignore me when i ask why, If he send the clones all properly rooted than I don’t mind if they show Up delay or dead I’ll just take the lose. It don’t matter where he sends to when he is getting $$$ for them.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Oct 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This last part hit the nail on the head. Don't go online complaining about how it works when someone is NICE enough to mail you cuts from another country. There aren't alot that do it because its Hella risky. Customs is a huge problem and sender has to be creative to not get caught.
> This isn't ordering from Amazon or a legit seedbank. IMO if you lost out, Thems The breaks and you shut up and take it. Don't go online badmouthing sellers who are risking a lot to take a chance.
> 
> Its like you ordered 3 or 4 bad packs or 1 seed junky pack and didn't find a keeper. Your out your money and nothing you can do, its the risk we take when we grow. So buying clones internationally isn't something any of you should be so open to exposing their game and bad mouthing cuz it didn't work out.
> But JM2C.


Business is business rather it be online, storefront, or the streets. Integrity goes a long way in this community. Just because he's in another country doesnt mean he should get a shitty product. I appreciate him giving a heads up to the community. I turned a friend of mine on to PB due to all the positive reviews on strainly. The clones were wilted and barely had any roots on the others. Took him 2 weeks to send it. He sent freebies, but the ones he asked for looked like shit. Not saying PB is a scammer or anything, but he might be overwhelmed or something you know..

DS


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

And you do guys know legal


Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Business is business rather it be online, storefront, or the streets. Integrity goes a long way in this community. Just because he's in another country doesnt mean he should get a shitty product. I appreciate him giving a heads up to the community. I turned a friend of mine on to PB due to all the positive reviews on strainly. The clones were wilted and barely had any roots on the others. Took him 2 weeks to send it. He sent freebies, but the ones he asked for looked like shit. Not saying PB is a scammer or anything, but he might be overwhelmed or something you know..
> 
> DS


Integrity is so hard to come by these days, I blame this on COVID, marking the economy tank, people are losing money People with less integrity are supper hungry for money. Dam COVID.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2020)

Got mine from pink box today, nice tight pkging, can't tell if roots or not in the rockwool, but they got planted quick. No wilt, medium sized, woody, I bet they come up, but will post good or bad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This isn't ordering from Amazon or a legit seedbank. IMO if you lost out, Thems The breaks and you shut up and take it.


This has always been my take away.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Got mine from pink box today, nice tight pkging, can't tell if roots or not in the rockwool, but they got planted quick. No wilt, medium sized, woody, I bet they come up, but will post good or bad.


On mine is looks like is just dip in clone gel and send right out, I think yours might be the same as in the photo, they rooted during the time on the mail.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> So are you saying if he is sending to Canada then is ok to send me clones that’s not even rooted, takes my gxg shipping cost and sent with less expensive one? Ignore me when i ask why, If he send the clones all properly rooted than I don’t mind if they show Up delay or dead I’ll just take the lose. It don’t matter where he sends to when he is getting $$$ for them.


You can ask sure. To take it online like a crybaby and repeatedly say the same stuff is what is lame. I saw roots on what you posted so to say they were unrooted is BS.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> On mine is looks like is just dip in clone gel and send right out, I think yours might be the same as in the photo, they rooted during the time on the mail.


Oh I forgot to say 
Welcome to RIU noob


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You can ask sure. To take it online like a crybaby and repeatedly say the same stuff is what is lame. I saw roots on what you posted so to say they were unrooted is BS.


If that’s what you Call rooted and you are all fine with that, than you must be pinkbox himself for one of his friends, no legit seller with integrity In this right mind would do what he did and send out shit like that, I’m just telling people here what he did, and I have people saying I’m badmouthing him, i know Pink has few accounts here who do advertising for him, so I should just shout up now and stop ruining this game.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> If that’s what you Call rooted and you are all fine with that, than you must be pinkbox himself for one of his friends, no legit seller with integrity In this right mind would do what he did and send out shit like that, I’m just telling people here what he did, and I have people saying I’m badmouthing him, i know Pink has few accounts here who do advertising for him, so I should just shout up now and stop ruining this game.


Please sir just settle down a little. You are steaming super bad. Just scan your venmo to the photos and we'll see if we could get you paid out. They couldn't owe you more than 5 grand could they?


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> If that’s what you Call rooted and you are all fine with that, than you must be pinkbox himself for one of his friends, no legit seller with integrity In this right mind would do what he did and send out shit like that, I’m just telling people here what he did, and I have people saying I’m badmouthing him, i know Pink has few accounts here who do advertising for him, so I should just shout up now and stop ruining this game.


Rooted is if there's roots showing. There was. Ive tried to be nice but fuck it. How fucking dumb are you? Seriously? Your just some new grower who doesn't know whats up or whats going on. Maybe don't get into ordering clones online internationally if you can't handle being out a few dollars. 

There's no fucking advertisers here cuz no one is that fucking pathetic, just other folks who have dealt with the guy and not had such horrible service, but judging from your posts there's always two sides to each story so I'm assuming you sent him 10000 emails during the shipping which is why he won't answer you now.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Please sir just settle down a little. You are steaming super bad. Just scan your venmo to the photos and we'll see if we could get you paid out. They couldn't owe you more than 5 grand could they?





nc208 said:


> Rooted is if there's roots showing. There was. Ive tried to be nice but fuck it. How fucking dumb are you? Seriously? Your just some new grower who doesn't know whats up or whats going on. Maybe don't get into ordering clones online internationally if you can't handle being out a few dollars.
> 
> There's no fucking advertisers here cuz no one is that fucking pathetic, just other folks who have dealt with the guy and not had such horrible service, but judging from your posts there's always two sides to each story so I'm assuming you sent him 10000 emails during the shipping which is why he won't answer you now.


i send


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> i send


I send him total of 3 email and 2 message in strainly only when he didn’t reply back I thought he might be busy. You should send him a message and see what the story is would love to know his side. Sorry on some of the comments here it might have gone overboard.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 9, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I send him total of 3 email and 2 message in strainly only when he didn’t reply back I thought he might be busy. You should send him a message and see what the story is would love to know his side. Sorry on some of the comments here it might have gone overboard.





a mongo frog said:


> Please sir just settle down a little. You are steaming super bad. Just scan your venmo to the photos and we'll see if we could get you paid out. They couldn't owe you more than 5 grand could they?


Yes thx, I think I’m going overboard on this sorry guys. It was paid by friends and family on PayPal


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2020)

To be quite honest it doesn’t look good when people create an account here only to badmouth others. One thing you will notice common to all of us long time members responses is that there is no good cause to raise a ruckus with us here. We’re evaluating clone sellers and we are currently checking him out. This community doesn’t run around with our hair on fire, well we try not to, and we’re trying to sort these issues rationally. Your welcome to join us but, as stated, you just need to chill a bit bud!


----------



## crosseyedloser (Oct 9, 2020)

So I ordered from 2 guys on strainly. Shorelineog. And pink box based on this forum.

What rico is saying is the truth.

I spent over 500 w pink.
He sent me 1 unrooted clone. I sent him pics of it. His response was we always make sure clones are rooted before sending out. Bull shit. So he says if it doesnt make it he hell send me out a new one w next weeks shipments. Never did. It's been almost 2 months. Kept messaging and emailing him. No reply. Kinda blows because a man is only good as his word.

O well u live u learn.

Shorelineog is legit. Only negative is clones come unrooted. I've flowered both his wedding punch+ wedding crasherxkushmint and both were A1+.


----------



## crosseyedloser (Oct 9, 2020)

I just flowered the flavors I got from pink. So we shall c if they are legit


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2020)

I personally liked thenewguy530 for snips and price and selection. Very responsive on IG, strainly. Pink was quick too, usually my OCD kicks in, I normally would have spent an hour looking em over, lol they were planted with big shoes and a spritzer in 5;mins. Lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 9, 2020)

I got a mac1 cut from spacefarm fast shipping clone rooted in a wk. Anyone know if hes legit. Jw but i doubt anyone would know


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 9, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got a mac1 cut from spacefarm fast shipping clone rooted in a wk. Anyone know if hes legit. Jw but i doubt anyone would know


Yeah hes legit and a good guy. I’ve done transactions with him before.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 9, 2020)

My pinks are still chugging along. Nothing exciting just bushing them out for clones.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 10, 2020)

When one or two guys complain about something I usually take it with a grain of salt but there’s a lot of complaints coming in about pinkbox and when there’s that much talk there’s usually something behind it. Seems like opinions are split down the middle and at this point I wouldn’t order from him unless he had something I really wanted and I would be prepared to nurse that cut when I got it. @RicOgreen if you pd for a faster shipping method and he chose to use a slower method I think I would have a problem with that, especially if the clones almost made it because in that case a day or two could be the difference between life or death. I personally would expect him to resend with the shipping method you pd for and if they still don’t make it then I would keep my mouth shut. Also if it’s been over 5 days in the post be prepared to nurse them because they’re probably gonna need it, have a dome/lights other life saving accessories ready when you open that package.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Yes thx, I think I’m going overboard on this sorry guys. It was paid by friends and family on PayPal


Quick question, how do you know it wasn't sent GXG? Mine was and took 11 days.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Quick question, how do you know it wasn't sent GXG? Mine was and took 11 days.


I was wondering the same thing right now nothing is gxg. I purchased off Amazon prime and it still took 2 days for what was supposed to be over night


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hybrid farms is amazing aswell sent the payment within 24hrs had the tracking number sent an extra cut aswell and they bot harrived with stellar roots man


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Hybrid farms is amazing aswell sent the payment within 24hrs had the tracking number sent an extra cut aswell and they bot harrived with stellar roots man


Hybrid layne?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes hybrid Layne. Name is hybrid farms on ig


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yes hybrid Layne. Name is hybrid farms on ig


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I have had no problems with Pink box. Just got some tropicana cherry sent in along with a freebie GG4. The trop cherry is a little fucked up on account of sitting in a cold mailbox for 24 hours but it will pull through fine.View attachment 4708529


That cut on the right looks like a seed plant


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This last part hit the nail on the head. Don't go online complaining about how it works when someone is NICE enough to mail you cuts from another country. There aren't alot that do it because its Hella risky. Customs is a huge problem and sender has to be creative to not get caught.
> This isn't ordering from Amazon or a legit seedbank. IMO if you lost out, Thems The breaks and you shut up and take it. Don't go online badmouthing sellers who are risking a lot to take a chance.
> 
> Its like you ordered 3 or 4 bad packs or 1 seed junky pack and didn't find a keeper. Your out your money and nothing you can do, its the risk we take when we grow. So buying clones internationally isn't something any of you should be so open to exposing their game and bad mouthing cuz it didn't work out.
> But JM2C.


Get a fucking life!!!
How the fuck can you defend someone who obviously only wants your money,I see more complaints about him than praises!!!what a fucking joke!!!!
I just received a package from burninbarz and the cut was green,healthy with zero signs of stress or rot.this guy takes pride in what he does he doesn't just throw clones not properly rooted and packed in a box and sent regular mail
Some people just don't get it...period!!!!

U want to buy of dirty box go ahead,but how dare u make someone feel like shit cause they got fucked by the guy

At this point I believe u are pink box or a spammer for him


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Rooted is if there's roots showing. There was. Ive tried to be nice but fuck it. How fucking dumb are you? Seriously? Your just some new grower who doesn't know whats up or whats going on. Maybe don't get into ordering clones online internationally if you can't handle being out a few dollars.
> 
> There's no fucking advertisers here cuz no one is that fucking pathetic, just other folks who have dealt with the guy and not had such horrible service, but judging from your posts there's always two sides to each story so I'm assuming you sent him 10000 emails during the shipping which is why he won't answer you now.


No,rooted is fully rooted,,not some fucking nubs showing!!!
Get a grip


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Oct 10, 2020)

Buying clones is a huge crap shoot, you don’t know what it really is. I think shoreline is probably the only one I would trust at this point because he has the reputation to back him up


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> Get a fucking life!!!
> How the fuck can you defend someone who obviously only wants your money,I see more complaints about him than praises!!!what a fucking joke!!!!
> I just received a package from burninbarz and the cut was green,healthy with zero signs of stress or rot.this guy takes pride in what he does he doesn't just throw clones not properly rooted and packed in a box and sent regular mail
> Some people just don't get it...period!!!!
> ...


Welcome newb. Spend a minute a and notice ive been in this thread since before you joined the forum. I'm not pink box nor is any of the other posters who crybabies are accusing. I want the cuts more than he wants the money believe me.

I've been ordering clones for a couple years now and know how the operation goes. You fucking losers are not understanding of shit and spout off at the mouth because something didn't go as planned. You are all going off 1 person's word it wasn't shipped express. WAKE THE FUCK UP and look at the US postal system, its fucked and all guarantees have been suspended. Go to Pink Boxs IG and looks at the dozens of orders going out each week and were all supposed to believe 3 new members who are crying over late shipping times which is out of peoples controls. 
Now fuck off Dick, sorry meant rdickenson.


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

Ya,lol...
It's the postal system...your an idiot


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

The shipping times have nothing to do with cuts,
Oh yeah,I forgot,the longer the clone is in transit the more the roots recede....
Your ignorance knows no bounds


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

After all the bad reviews if u buy from pinkbox at this point all you are doing is supporting a bad vendor.no grey area,just a fact

U should wipe pink box's jizz off your chin before you type


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 10, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> That cut on the right looks like a seed plant


The nodes are alternating on it


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 10, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> The nodes are alternating on it


Hope I didn't offend,I wasn't insinuating it is a seed plant,it just stacks totally vertical like a seed plant


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> The shipping times have nothing to do with cuts,
> Oh yeah,I forgot,the longer the clone is in transit the more the roots recede....
> Your ignorance knows no bounds


Why do you keep changing the subject? Dumbass you were talking about the guy stealing money and sending a different method. But okay now your switching it up talking about roots. OK newb.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Why do you keep changing the subject? Dumbass you were talking about the guy stealing money and sending a different method. But okay now your switching it up talking about roots. OK newb.


Shit..i don’t wants to talk about pink anymore but since you keep on defending him, how he steal money? He did by asking me if a wanted to ship by GxG because is faster, and you keep saying about people’s new account, were your account new too that some point? Is not the new accounts that are keep on piping up complaining, is the new accounts that gets scam the most, because we don’t know our shit. I’m a newb who just want to let all the newb know.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Quick question, how do you know it wasn't sent GXG? Mine was and took 11 days.





Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I was wondering the same thing right now nothing is gxg. I purchased off Amazon prime and it still took 2 days for what was supposed to be over night


That information is on your tracking.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> That information is on your tracking.


If you go product information you can check.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

That’s the same dude posting under two names!
Who’s the scammer?!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> If you go product information you can check.


I know how to tell how the shipping is done. I am referring to the length right now for any shipping in the US is kind of a crapshoot. Since this whole Corona bs I haven't received anything overnight or next day delivery


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

He doesn’t care, his whole sole purpose of coming here was to flame pink box, not to have any kind of discussion about it, inform the community, or be helpful. He came here to shit on the floor!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s the same dude posting under two names!
> Who’s the scammer?!


I had been wondering the same thing if they were the same accounts. Same person trying make more of scene? Idk maybe wants refunded on the shipping price? As far as how he ships them I imagine he has better ratio of survival that way then sending another way? Pbc does offer unrooted cuts at a cheaper price maybe that would work for future reference when looking at ordering from someone and how the postal system is atm. Maybe it could be he is sending so many orders out? I recieved cuts from ATG that were rooted and had dried out and died before I received them due to so long in the postal system. They weren't the right cuts and was never refunded let's talk about scam lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve been ghosted waving money at ATG. When I got clones from him he gave me free seed and extra clones. He’s flaky for sure.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve been ghosted waving money at ATG. When I got clones from him he gave me free seed and extra clones. He’s flaky for sure.


He put me behind like crazy it's not even funny. It took him 4 months and me blasting him on here some pages back before he even sent my order out. I had received 1 cut that I had ordered 1 cut with 2 labels on it and 1 no label. Hey he sent me some free testers tho guess that makes up for it in his eyes I assume


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

His cut of meat madness is fire! It could be a frostier cut but the terps are great and it’s a yielder. To be fair I think I can run it better so I’ll reserve judgement overall on the cut, for a bit.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

O and I had only received 1 of the 4 cuts I ordered or even agreed upon for replacement. The only one that lived was the no label so even then idk if it's what he says it is due to the 2 labels on the one and already how he presents his self


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> His cut of meat madness is fire! It could be a frostier cut but the terps are great and it’s a yielder. To be fair I think I can run it better so I’ll reserve judgement overall on the cut, for a bit.


He has a nice list I was actually going to order more but after the trial order I will give a strong pass. Yea I usually get better results the second go on a strain


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Ya I’m not ready to order from him again. There is much better!


----------



## mauiwang (Oct 10, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Just received Pink BoX clones from the mail this is what I see, 2 of them don’t have any roots, and the other 2 have very small amount of roots, this is after 9 days in the mail, it look like he just take cuts put and rockwool then send them right out, all 4 of the clone is dead, I see a few accounts here do advertise for pink, I don’t know how many of those account is pink him, but please stop ignoring my emails and fix this problem, pink I know you and your accounts is seeing this.


Stay away from. Pink box clones dead on arrival


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

The rude boi I got from pink has fat petioles covered in trichs even in veg. So fat I had to squeeze one just to see if it was seeded or something. Smell is on point, delicious! Can’t wait.


----------



## predd (Oct 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve been ghosted waving money at ATG. When I got clones from him he gave me free seed and extra clones. He’s flaky for sure.


Have you tried his site he has linked to his IG?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Ya, he’s cool. I have his email too.


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Oct 10, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Ordered from PNWStrainhunter on Fri.
> 
> Should have something arriving in the coming week, unless he waits a week.
> 
> ...


You ever get your shipment from PNWStrainhunter?


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 10, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> You ever get your shipment from PNWStrainhunter?


Yes and no.

He shipped on time, but sent the wrong cut on accident.

He's shipping again this monday.

Good communication the whole way, I'm not sweating anything.

Hey, Colocowboy, I think this counts as my first freebie!!! lmao...


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> He shipped on time, but sent the wrong cut on accident.
> 
> ...


I just received my first freebie from hybrid layne sent a second cut when I ordered just 1


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Oct 10, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> He shipped on time, but sent the wrong cut on accident.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the input! I put in a order with him the other day and his communication is good throughout the process. I’m also gonna try PinBox to see what all this commotion is about and see for myself.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m going to stop talking about Hisnow, not worth my time, I know I had maybe heated up a little on my comments


nc208 said:


> Welcome newb. Spend a minute a and notice ive been in this thread since before you joined the forum. I'm not pink box nor is any of the other posters who crybabies are accusing. I want the cuts more than he wants the money believe me.
> 
> I've been ordering clones for a couple years now and know how the operation goes. You fucking losers are not understanding of shit and spout off at the mouth because something didn't go as planned. You are all going off 1 person's word it wasn't shipped express. WAKE THE FUCK UP and look at the US postal system, its fucked and all guarantees have been suspended. Go to Pink Boxs IG and looks at the dozens of orders going out each week and were all supposed to believe 3 new members who are crying over late shipping times which is out of peoples controls.
> Now fuck off Dick, sorry meant rdickenson.


This is getting so funny, there are some one who try’s to defend pink every time some one mention bad things about him, like they would lose something if he’s reputation is ruined, There is many other sellers who get call out too of being a scam with no defender, I’m sure those scammer send out a few nice clones too. Is always the same few accounts that’s defending Pink, I know people say they had received good clone from pink, ok that’s find, just leave a comment and say you receive from him with no problem, don’t need to make the people that got ripped off by him felt like shit, calling them names and stuff, marking Them felt like Shit and is their own fault that they gets shit product.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 10, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> Appreciate the input! I put in a order with him the other day and his communication is good throughout the process. I’m also gonna try PinBox to see what all this commotion is about and see for myself.



Make sure you treat the Pink Box clones as unrooted when you get them.

Put 'em in a dome w/a little warmth and moisture.

Do that and you _should_ have a good time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2020)

Are you guys legit buying clones from folks who only post a pic of a clone? I'd have to see clone seller's flower pics before I'd feel good about buying from them. I guess word of mouth is good if its from reliable sources.

Personally though I just browsed through strainly and it certainly doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve been ghosted waving money at ATG. When I got clones from him he gave me free seed and extra clones. He’s flaky for sure.


He hasn't been the same since he lost his mother stock over the air cond thingie. He went to making seeds, then phenohunting thru some of them, at that point I figured you might get "atg" cut, not necessarily the main cut circulating. I let him fall off radar. Fwiw, pinks showed a whole room full of rooted clones on IG, just sayin lol


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you guys legit buying clones from folks who only post a pic of a clone? I'd have to see clone seller's flower pics before I'd feel good about buying from them. I guess word of mouth is good if its from reliable sources.
> 
> Personally though I just browsed through strainly and it certainly doesn't inspire confidence.


Gets to the point you want the real deal, if even possible, lol anymore. Seed trades are same, how you really know what they sent ya, lol. Especially those jack offs trading single seeds. If I couldn't gift or trade a whole pack, I wouldn't waste your time, but just me. I personally ask many questions and feel the guy out, but again, just me


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> He hasn't been the same since he lost his mother stock over the air cond thingie. He went to making seeds, then phenohunting thru some of them, at that point I figured you might get "atg" cut, not necessarily the main cut circulating. I let him fall off radar. Fwiw, pinks showed a whole room full of rooted clones on IG, just sayin lol


When you say "atg cut" your referring to he may have S1 it?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2020)

Just found his own pheno of stuff from seeds, and sells it. I would have thought he could replenish his old stock, then he did the seed thing, so now who knows what it is. Seen a cat selling cuts of muddog, csi freebie stuck the number 11 on it and voile, hundred bucks a cut, lol. Gotta be on your toes at Strainly, but I've had good luck


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 10, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I’m going to stop talking about Hisnow, not worth my time, I know I had maybe heated up a little on my comments
> 
> This is getting so funny, there are some one who try’s to defend pink every time some one mention bad things about him, like they would lose something if he’s reputation is ruined, There is many other sellers who get call out too of being a scam with no defender, I’m sure those scammer send out a few nice clones too. Is always the same few accounts that’s defending Pink, I know people say they had received good clone from pink, ok that’s find, just leave a comment and say you receive from him with no problem, don’t need to make the people that got ripped off by him felt like shit, calling them names and stuff, marking Them felt like Shit and is their own fault that they gets shit product.


Well clearly the issue is a lot of people have had good experiences with him... and for whatever reason people are incapable of just saying hey, "guess you had a different experience than me"... yourself included... 

I'm glad we're moving on though since this is the Strainly thread and NOT a Pink Box thread and 47 comments complaining about a guy clutters the place up... In the future, try dropping one comment explaining your experience then walk away from the keyboard... you've done your duty, you shared what happened, stop caring if other people accept your advice or not, this is RIU, someone will always disagree

Moving on now! 

Got my Hippy Slayer 33 cutting from Down East Side... excellent seller, pictures of all stages of the plant, great communication, fast shipping... plant arrived in great shape...first ever clone and Strainly purchase... was nervous about it the whole time but it went well... assuming the plant pans out will definitely use him again!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 10, 2020)

Also, is it just me or are there exponentially more cuttings on Strainly today than there were a week ago? Was wondering if I just wasn't seeing stuff before... went from seeing like 10 cuttings for sale to dozens


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Oct 10, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I just received my first freebie from hybrid layne sent a second cut when I ordered just 1


I got in contact with Hybrid Lane the other day on IG but I think was a little too late. He told me he was back ordered and took his listings down on Strainly. I’m gonna follow his page hopefully next time I can get a clone.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> I got in contact with Hybrid Lane the other day on IG but I think was a little too late. He told me he was back ordered and took his listings down on Strainly. I’m gonna follow his page hopefully next time I can get a clone.


I recommend it I mean I am a nobody but he was super fast responding and with sending and the cuts came with stellar roots


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> That cut on the right looks like a seed plant


No it does not nodes are alternating bru


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> No it does not nodes are alternating bru


Think he was just reaching to make a stir


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rdickenson said:


> No,rooted is fully rooted,,not some fucking nubs showing!!!
> Get a grip





nc208 said:


> Why do you keep changing the subject? Dumbass you were talking about the guy stealing money and sending a different method. But okay now your switching it up talking about roots. OK newb.


I just looked at this thread, this dude is a cartoon


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 10, 2020)

Mine barely had any roots and were fine. 2 days from cali to michigan**


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Mine barely had any roots and were fine. 2 days from cali to michiganView attachment 4710223*View attachment 4710233*


Not everyone knows how to handle clones


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Every time someone? He means every time he logs and pretends to be someone else?


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> Appreciate the input! I put in a order with him the other day and his communication is good throughout the process. I’m also gonna try PinBox to see what all this commotion is about and see for myself.


Can you report back how it goes, also see if he accepted offer on strainly when he ask you to paid him.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you guys legit buying clones from folks who only post a pic of a clone? I'd have to see clone seller's flower pics before I'd feel good about buying from them. I guess word of mouth is good if its from reliable sources.
> 
> Personally though I just browsed through strainly and it certainly doesn't inspire confidence.


Agreed, I think we should see different stage of growth up to flowering’s before we buy anything, if they are legit they should have that information. For me it was my first time buying clones online from a seller, i Didn’t know this when I was buying and had a bad experience. How legit a sellers clone is, is measure by seller integrity.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I know how to tell how the shipping is done. I am referring to the length right now for any shipping in the US is kind of a crapshoot. Since this whole Corona bs I haven't received anything overnight or next day delivery


No one can get overnight shipping any more GXG is just the more direct route, with less route taken before arriving, this is good if you receive from far away, less stop=less delay, you’ll still get delay with GXG but you’ll have it few days earlyer than express for sure.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 10, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> No one can get overnight shipping any more GXG is just the more direct route, with less route taken before arriving, this is good if you receive from far away, less stop=less delay, you’ll still get delay with GXG but you’ll have it few days earlyer than express for sure.


I think amazon is the only one that I know is doing overnight shipping here in Canada, free overnight shipping Super fast delivery.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> My pink order be here tomorrow. I'll let you know. Thenewguy530 or whatever is legit, got the snips yesterday in mail, immediately into cloner, misted a lil today, and they perked up, pretty sure I can keep em alive


Sky Jarro or Sky Cuddler Kush boss ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 11, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> So are you saying if he is sending to Canada then is ok to send me clones that’s not even rooted, takes my gxg shipping cost and sent with less expensive one? Ignore me when i ask why, If he send the clones all properly rooted than I don’t mind if they show Up delay or dead I’ll just take the lose. It don’t matter where he sends to when he is getting $$$ for them.


Dam that's a rooted cut lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2020)

We dont talk like this here to other people , all of you need to just step back and revisit the rules


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Sky Jarro or Sky Cuddler Kush boss ?


Thinking Skywalker OG


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Sky Jarro or Sky Cuddler Kush boss ?


Corey, chem d, skywalker. Got a half pack of his ghola seeds up. Basically a suped up chem.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Mine barely had any roots and were fine. 2 days from cali to michiganView attachment 4710223*View attachment 4710233*


2 days in the mail is easy to handle, anything over a week can be tricky with those kind of roots.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> 2 days in the mail is easy to handle, anything over a week can be tricky with those kind of roots.


What are you talking about ?
I have had unrooted cuts sent across country and it took 5 days in winter
They rooted in my cloner in two weeks 
If you know what you are doing or invest the effort to learn how nearly all can be saved


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 12, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> What are you talking about ?
> I have had unrooted cuts sent across country and it took 5 days in winter
> They rooted in my cloner in two weeks
> If you know what you are doing or invest the effort to learn how nearly all can be saved


Winter is totally different if you lived in a cooler climate the cold during the winter can keep your cut or clone alive for a way longer time, i keep cut in the refrigerator for up to a month they can still be ok, but during hot temperature months they get rotten very easily, all the cell structure start to die they’ll have a very low chance to revive after.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 12, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> Winter is totally different if you lived in a cooler climate the cold during the winter can keep your cut or clone alive for a way longer time, i keep cut in the refrigerator for up to a month they can still be ok, but during hot temperature months they get rotten very easily, all the cell structure start to die they’ll have a very low chance to revive after.


When the stem gets rot, it’s not going to revive no matter how much love you put into it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> When the stem gets rot, it’s not going to revive no matter how much love you put into it.


Here is my criteria for a good cut/clone

NO PEST / NO INFECTION / WHAT IT IS PURPORTED TO BE...THE END !


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> When the stem gets rot, it’s not going to revive no matter how much love you put into it.


This is true, I’ve cut above infected area with no luck, I’ve chased it all the way to the top, recutting several times, nice green foliage up top but it don’t matter once that stem is infected it don’t matter how far up above the infected area you cut once it has been infected it spreads throughout quickly, even though it may look good, some kind of bad bacteria or pathogen has took over. Imo


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 13, 2020)

You see the problem i have is their are so many people that buy out the bargain bin or shop at the dollar store for cuts then get mad when they ain't right makes me almost piss myself every time i read about it and i'm a grown man it's not a good look !

If you don't live in Cali or know someone who is plugged in ie willing to spend the $$$ to get the Real cuts then your spending anywhere $100 to $2000 . Hell $100 cut wouldn't even be worth the time and effort to me . Time is $$ and my time cost $$ buy a pack of seeds depending on who their from should only cost you $50 to $500 and hunt your own shit .


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2020)

boybelue said:


> This is true, I’ve cut above infected area with no luck, I’ve chased it all the way to the top, recutting several times, nice green foliage up top but it don’t matter once that stem is infected it don’t matter how far up above the infected area you cut once it has been infected it spreads throughout quickly, even though it may look good, some kind of bad bacteria or pathogen has took over. Imo


Try a little colloidal silver.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Try a little colloidal silver.


I may have, I’m not sure it’s been some time ago. But now if a cut has stem rot or the epidermis is soft/mush I discard it, no use risking the infection of other cuts. Maybe if it was super special I might isolate it and go through the rounds and try to save it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2020)

s


BigSco508 said:


> You see the problem i have is their are so many people that buy out the bargain bin or shop at the dollar store for cuts then get mad when they ain't right makes me almost piss myself every time i read about it and i'm a grown man it's not a good look !
> 
> If you don't live in Cali or know someone who is plugged in ie willing to spend the $$$ to get the Real cuts then your spending anywhere $100 to $2000 . Hell $100 cut wouldn't even be worth the time and effort to me . Time is $$ and my time cost $$ buy a pack of seeds depending on who their from should only cost you $50 to $500 and hunt your own shit .


People do the cheap skate crap in every walk of life here in the states. Why buy a solid American made tool when you can buy a cheap harbor freight piece of shit for 1/3 the cost. So the HF tool breaks right away, it was $5... lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2020)

May some of the old cuts just circulate to the point that you can get them at a bargain rate. Just like anything it has its uses.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 13, 2020)

. 


colocowboy said:


> May some of the old cuts just circulate to the point that you can get them at a bargain rate. Just like anything it has its uses.


Yeah plenty but the thing is who is holding on to them is all hell gg4 /gelato 33,45, um SD , cherry pie those are all toss in cuts to me which means you buy something of value and i would toss those in for free but yeah they shouldn't cost you more then 100 if they are less then 100 i question shit but that's just me i don't have a 200 plant operation so moving anything for less then 100 i wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> .
> 
> Yeah plenty but the thing is who is holding on to them is all hell gg4 /gelato 33,45, um SD , cherry pie those are all toss in cuts to me which means you buy something of value and i would toss those in for free but yeah they shouldn't cost you more then 100 if they are less then 100 i question shit but that's just me i don't have a 200 plant operation so moving anything for less then 100 i wouldn't waste my time.


Why is it cost related though?
The dudes that I’ve hooked up with in Cali are like collectives dudes making some extra scratch on overruns. They pay like $20.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 13, 2020)

Mamafunk clones were $20 a pop, a lot of her cuts were really good, too.

There _are _rays of sunshine out there.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 13, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Mamafunk clones were $20 a pop, a lot of her cuts were really good, too.
> 
> There _are _rays of sunshine out there.


DeeplyRooted sold quite a few good $20 cuts and without a minimum order either.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 13, 2020)

NO PEST / NO INFECTION / WHAT IT IS PURPORTED TO BE...THE END !
[/QUOTE]
Criteria for good clone is it need to survive, and they are 100% real, no pest and no infection don’t mean shit if Don’t have the 2 criteria. It would consider lucky If Fake shit die in the mail, this way you don’t have to waste your time only money. Pest Is Easy to get rid off but in a huge grow opp it can be very hard to control, you shouldn’t Be taking cutting from a mother plant if is infected.


colocowboy said:


> Why is it cost related though?
> The dudes that I’ve hooked up with in Cali are like collectives dudes making some extra scratch on overruns. They pay like $20.


Yes price have nothing to do with legitimacy of the clones, The more hungry the seller is the More $$$$ you’ll have to paid, Selling for 1000-2000 dollar a clone is just been greedy when they’re not even the ones that created the strain.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2020)

Your missing the point boss and i also said if Unless you live in Cali or are Plugged in expect to pay anywhere from 100-2000 not one of you outside of Cali is getting it for less un less you have some one who lives their and is willing to ship them . 

Never said $$ has anything to do with legitimacy it just makes me pause or wonder if it's legit. I guess if everyone else is selling the cut for 500 and you sell it for 200 guess what happens the sellers that set the market the ones that are truly plugged in IE with Breeders they ain't ever selling you shit again or trading it's just how this game works. 

And wtf does creating a strain have to do with anything ? The fucking BMW, Lambo, Ferrari dealer didn't make or design the car but they still put the price tag on it . As far as miss labeled clones disease bugg ridden cuts go that is what happens when go to the Bargain bin for cuts .

And how is charging 2000 dollars for a clone being greedy those price tags are for Breeder selected cuts of their work or in some cases something got out that wasn't supposed too if you don't wanna pay that kinda tag wait about a year it should be down to around 300 by then maybe 100 then you can save your lunch money for a couple months and throw in with your buddies and buy it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Mamafunk clones were $20 a pop, a lot of her cuts were really good, too.
> 
> There _are _rays of sunshine out there.


Yeah i also remember their was someone on here that was going to sell all her gear and elites for cheap how's that working out for him.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Your missing the point boss and i also said if Unless you live in Cali or are Plugged in expect to pay anywhere from 100-2000 not one of you outside of Cali is getting it for less un less you have some one who lives their and is willing to ship them .
> 
> Never said $$ has anything to do with legitimacy it just makes me pause or wonder if it's legit. I guess if everyone else is selling the cut for 500 and you sell it for 200 guess what happens the sellers that set the market the ones that are truly plugged in IE with Breeders they ain't ever selling you shit again or trading it's just how this game works.
> 
> ...


Fire Breeder cuts is only traded in a small circle of grower,


BigSco508 said:


> Your missing the point boss and i also said if Unless you live in Cali or are Plugged in expect to pay anywhere from 100-2000 not one of you outside of Cali is getting it for less un less you have some one who lives their and is willing to ship them .
> 
> Never said $$ has anything to do with legitimacy it just makes me pause or wonder if it's legit. I guess if everyone else is selling the cut for 500 and you sell it for 200 guess what happens the sellers that set the market the ones that are truly plugged in IE with Breeders they ain't ever selling you shit again or trading it's just how this game works.
> 
> ...


you know those 2000$ cuts is just the same as big name brands all advertisement, I’m sure we can all find Some 50$ Cut that’s better than the 2000$ cuts, but we all wanted the newest, wants what everyone don’t have or can’t get, me included.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Your missing the point boss and i also said if Unless you live in Cali or are Plugged in expect to pay anywhere from 100-2000 not one of you outside of Cali is getting it for less un less you have some one who lives their and is willing to ship them .
> 
> Never said $$ has anything to do with legitimacy it just makes me pause or wonder if it's legit. I guess if everyone else is selling the cut for 500 and you sell it for 200 guess what happens the sellers that set the market the ones that are truly plugged in IE with Breeders they ain't ever selling you shit again or trading it's just how this game works.
> 
> ...


Might as well accept the fact that all this is fixing to be a way of the past, it’s slowly changing before our eyes with legalization spreading, social networking, it’s already vastly different than just 5 yrs ago. I’m in the southeast and the trends have been constantly changing, clones of certain strains are popping up before the actual finished product and while Cali will always be the Mecca the gap between Cali and the rest of the country is steadily getting tighter. Something to think about If legalization ever sweeps the nation, indoor production may eventually flip sides of the country to the southeast because of hydroelectricity in the Tennessee Valley. Cali will always be king of outdoor because of that environment.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah i also remember their was someone on here that was going to sell all her gear and elites for cheap how's that working out for him.



What's this all about?

I'm not in the know.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2020)

He’s here, also to be fair nice enough person if I do say so. I see cuts up there from auntie janes still. @smokadepep, how’s business?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 14, 2020)

Auntie jane is still pluggin away, recived an order not too long ago. Good to go


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Your missing the point boss and i also said if Unless you live in Cali or are Plugged in expect to pay anywhere from 100-2000 not one of you outside of Cali is getting it for less un less you have some one who lives their and is willing to ship them .
> 
> Never said $$ has anything to do with legitimacy it just makes me pause or wonder if it's legit. I guess if everyone else is selling the cut for 500 and you sell it for 200 guess what happens the sellers that set the market the ones that are truly plugged in IE with Breeders they ain't ever selling you shit again or trading it's just how this game works.
> 
> ...


We were getting gg4 clones here in MI for cheap when they gave out a bunch at Cannabis Cup. That was our claim to fame for a minute


----------



## predd (Oct 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He’s here, also to be fair nice enough person if I do say so. I see cuts up there from auntie janes still. @smokadepep, how’s business?


The Osmium cut he has is nice.....great bag appeal and density! Tons of silver with real nice orange flecks...I ran a few others like straw cough and was a little dissapointed though tbh


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

I was interested in wedding cake and chem scout.


----------



## predd (Oct 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was interested in wedding cake and chem scout.


I'm not sure about his cut of wedding cake, I have the one from mad scientist and it's probably my best cut right now!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 15, 2020)

That strawberry cough is pretty bunk IMO. I still have it around because I know I can do better, but not worth it if looking for strawberry terps.

Wedding cake was good.

All were MF cuts.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

predd said:


> I'm not sure about his cut of wedding cake, I have the one from mad scientist and it's probably my best cut right now!





ChronicWonders. said:


> That strawberry cough is pretty bunk IMO. I still have it around because I know I can do better, but not worth it if looking for strawberry terps.
> 
> Wedding cake was good.
> 
> All were MF cuts.


As stated these were mama funk clones which were verified!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> As stated these were mama funk clones which were verified!


Im aware, the WC was well worth 20 bones.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

What you have to ask yourself is why does strawberry cough suck balls if it’s a verified cut?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

There’s two producers in my state that both have the breeder cut of wedding cake, and I can tell you definitively it even tastes different if it’s not grown right. Both of those are verified, mama funk and mad scientist.
By extension auntie Jane, he got bagged on for statements before so I don’t blame him for not chiming in.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> What you have to ask yourself is why does strawberry cough suck balls if it’s a verified cut?


The fact that it’s a verified cut by KK means nothing to me. As stated I know I can do a better job with it, but most of the pictures look similar to my run. Just didn’t live up to the name/hype...I was looking for more strawberry terps I guess. I’ve found more strawberry in Bruce Banner phenos. Ill run it one more time before I likely ditch it.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

I’ve never ran it but I was always curious! Let us know how that second run goes!
I have never tried the strawberry cough, just crosses with it.


----------



## Indo00420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey Strainly Crew - I just picked up some really nice cuts from Heisenbeans. Excellent customer service, product and express shipping to Canada! Great link. Thanks again Heisen. Pic of cuts unpacked, recut, planted.. Received in Canada ~40hrs shipping time.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have a buddy whose dog needs an operation. He's a fellow grower but it's not a business and he barely gets by working minimum wage. The vet bill is way out of his price range and so he set up a GoFundMe. I'm doing everything I can to help and have decided to make some of my elite clone collection available to anyone who donates to the fund. 1 clone for each $100 donated. Here's what's available:

-Chem D
-Chem Sister
-Giesel
-Mass Super Skunk
-Wedding Cake
-Mac 1
-Runtz
-OGKB 2.0
-09 Animal Cookies
-Santa Cruz Blue Dream

I realize I'm relatively unknown here but I'm quite well known on another forum and can verify privately to anyone's satisfaction who I am and that this is a legit offer and these are verified cuts. Once the money goal is raised they will no longer be available. I'm just trying to help out this little dog that has shown me lots of love any time I've seen her, and I can't stand the thought of her being in pain. Send me a message if interested.

Here is a link to the GoFundMe:









Please Help Dog needs an opperation, organized by Gary Grass


Hi ,I'm Gary and the picture is of my best friend Munchkin...shes a 7 yr old Terrier r… Gary Grass needs your support for Please Help Dog needs an opperation



www.gofundme.com


----------



## joecanna17 (Oct 16, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a buddy whose dog needs an operation. He's a fellow grower but it's not a business and he barely gets by working minimum wage. The vet bill is way out of his price range and so he set up a GoFundMe. I'm doing everything I can


That's very cool of you, and some killer genetics! Wish I had an extra grand or two- good luck to you and the pup!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 16, 2020)

joecanna17 said:


> That's very cool of you, and some killer genetics! Wish I had an extra grand or two- good luck to you and the pup!


Thanks for the positive vibes! Was a little worried how my post would be received. Munchkin will get her surgery one way or another. I won't stop until she's taken care of.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 17, 2020)

Watch out for* team baked dr. greenthumb214 *on Strainly. He is selling a ton of _*Copycat genetics*_. Copycat genetics was a scam run by some losers that got it over on a few seedbanks. Someone listing that much bunk seeds makes me wander if they were the original scammer. I hope no on ehas wasted their cash on this fool.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was interested in wedding cake and chem scout.


 I pop some seed junky Wedding cake 2 Week ago, this is my first time popping seed what’s my chance of finding a nice keeper from 10 plant?


----------



## dannyboy6 (Oct 17, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Flowering out some cuts I've gotten off strainly over the past year or so.
> Day 18ish flower
> 
> Ice cream cake left, trop cookie right, Pink box clonesView attachment 4708528
> ...


Do you find the Ice Cream Cake to be the real deal ? I got one from them as well and It’s on my list to run next in a few months. I got a sample of flowers from someone and it’s such a fantastic indica but I can’t be sure if it’s the same cut as the flowers I got. Trying to get ahold of the source of the flowers and try for a cut but for now the Pink Box is what I have as a bonsai mom for next time.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 17, 2020)

dannyboy6 said:


> Do you find the Ice Cream Cake to be the real deal ? I got one from them as well and It’s on my list to run next in a few months. I got a sample of flowers from someone and it’s such a fantastic indica but I can’t be sure if it’s the same cut as the flowers I got. Trying to get ahold of the source of the flowers and try for a cut but for now the Pink Box is what I have as a bonsai mom for next time.


I would only run any Pink Box’s stuff, If I have extra Space and time, because his fucking shady. One question did he accept offer on strainly when he ask you to paid him?


----------



## dannyboy6 (Oct 17, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> I would only run any Pink Box’s stuff, If I have extra Space and time, because his fucking shady. One question did he accept offer on strainly when he ask you to paid him?


Nope. I did it via PM. Did wonder about that part. BUT I got another cut of ICC from another small vendor if ICC and they are absolutely the same. I suppose they were both sourced at the same place which I really dont care about. Im just looking for a good cut and I admit I dont know much about the strain but just had a sample of flower and was trying to source a cut of that same pheno. Still trying to get a cut from the source of the flower.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 18, 2020)

dannyboy6 said:


> Nope. I did it via PM. Did wonder about that part.


i ask 2 other person, 2 off them say he never accepts offers on strainly too, so strange, maybe he knows soon or later People going to find out Is all bullshit and He don’t wants to show bad reviews. I had to make sure, so I made an new account on strainly to test him out, he reply back said he have the clone ready to be ship out he gave me the payment info, but went dead after i ask him if he could accept the offer before I paid.


----------



## dannyboy6 (Oct 18, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> i ask 2 other person, 2 off them say he never accepts offers on strainly too, so strange, maybe he knows soon or later People going to find out Is all bullshit and He don’t wants to show bad reviews. I had to make sure, so I made an new account on strainly to test him out, he reply back said he have the clone ready to be ship out he gave me the payment info, but went dead after i ask him if he could accept the offer before I paid.


At this point without having grown out Im not going to say anything but good. I ordered a few things and got them all in the pencil box type containers super fast. The ICC I got I also ordered a second ICC from a small fringe vendor that looks exactly the same. I had one bite the bullet from Pink Box maybe due to a little strong dose of Azamax I sprayed with. He sent me a replacement right away no charge but I insisted on paying shipping. As far as being legit cuts I have no way to tell but I have no complaints with the way he treated me and considering Im a small grower and only ordered a few to try and put a few strains in my small mom box in case they do shut down Im not complaining. For those of us in the midwest desert of illegal status the ability to buy clones or cuts of strains is heaven sent.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 18, 2020)

dannyboy6 said:


> At this point without having grown out Im not going to say anything but good. I ordered a few things and got them all in the pencil box type containers super fast. The ICC I got I also ordered a second ICC from a small fringe vendor that looks exactly the same. I had one bite the bullet from Pink Box maybe due to a little strong dose of Azamax I sprayed with. He sent me a replacement right away no charge but I insisted on paying shipping. As far as being legit cuts I have no way to tell but I have no complaints with the way he treated me and considering Im a small grower and only ordered a few to try and put a few strains in my small mom box in case they do shut down Im not complaining. For those of us in the midwest desert of illegal status the ability to buy clones or cuts of strains is heaven sent.





dannyboy6 said:


> At this point without having grown out Im not going to say anything but good. I ordered a few things and got them all in the pencil box type containers super fast. The ICC I got I also ordered a second ICC from a small fringe vendor that looks exactly the same. I had one bite the bullet from Pink Box maybe due to a little strong dose of Azamax I sprayed with. He sent me a replacement right away no charge but I insisted on paying shipping. As far as being legit cuts I have no way to tell but I have no complaints with the way he treated me and considering Im a small grower and only ordered a few to try and put a few strains in my small mom box in case they do shut down Im not complaining. For those of us in the midwest desert of illegal status the ability to buy clones or cuts of strains is heaven sent.


Nice that you got 2 from different seller, this way you can compare later. Did he accept offer when he sent you payment info?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2020)

He’s trying to avoid paying fees, you make it out to be a conspiracy. I think you have too much time on your hands kid!


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 18, 2020)

dannyboy6 said:


> Do you find the Ice Cream Cake to be the real deal ? I got one from them as well and It’s on my list to run next in a few months. I got a sample of flowers from someone and it’s such a fantastic indica but I can’t be sure if it’s the same cut as the flowers I got. Trying to get ahold of the source of the flowers and try for a cut but for now the Pink Box is what I have as a bonsai mom for next time.


2 different cuts of ICC floating around well well known cuts their are more i would guess but 2 sought after so 1 from Phinest and the other from Jungle boys i believe.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2020)

Ice Cream Cake S1


Ice Cream Cake S1 Seeds - (Wedding Cake x Gelato #33) x Ice Cream Cake Cannabis Seeds - Buy Marijuana Seeds Online - Seed Bank Colorado USA




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 18, 2020)

dannyboy6 said:


> Do you find the Ice Cream Cake to be the real deal ? I got one from them as well and It’s on my list to run next in a few months. I got a sample of flowers from someone and it’s such a fantastic indica but I can’t be sure if it’s the same cut as the flowers I got. Trying to get ahold of the source of the flowers and try for a cut but for now the Pink Box is what I have as a bonsai mom for next time.


I have no idea if it's legit or not. Never grown or smoked icc before. I'll post up picks when it's done and maybe someone more knowledgeable will be able to tell.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He’s trying to avoid paying fees, you make it out to be a conspiracy. I think you have too much time on your hands kid!


What fees are you taking about?


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 18, 2020)

didn’t know there was fees to accept people offer on strainly.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m guessing there’s a fee associated per transaction.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m guessing there’s a fee associated per transaction.


 you guessing? Lol There is no fee for accepting offer, know your shit before trying to defend something please. Even if there is fee he shouldn’t try to scam strainly of out their fee when they are providing a service.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 18, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a buddy whose dog needs an operation. He's a fellow grower but it's not a business and he barely gets by working minimum wage. The vet bill is way out of his price range and so he set up a GoFundMe. I'm doing everything I can to help and have decided to make some of my elite clone collection available to anyone who donates to the fund. 1 clone for each $100 donated. Here's what's available:
> 
> -Chem D
> -Chem Sister
> ...


You got pics of your mass skunk?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2020)

I forgot about the ignore button!


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I forgot about the ignore button!


Yes click the ignore button when you felt like defending pink next time, you just making yourself look bad. Know your facts.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 18, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> You got pics of your mass skunk?


Yeah that's the one everyone seems to be interested in. There are some important things to know about this cut but I don't want to clutter up this thread so I'll leave a pic up here and have started a new thread to discuss it in more detail. She deserves a thread of her own anyways. 





__





Mass Super Skunk - The 'Analog' Cut


Due to the recent controversy surrounding this cut, I thought she could use her own thread. This cut was found by Analog.selections who received her as 'Super Skunk' from Western Massachusetts. By the time I received her, it was being called Mass Super Skunk with the caveat that it still...



rollitup.org





Here she is... Mass Super Skunk AKA the 'Analog' cut.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 18, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> 2 different cuts of ICC floating around well well known cuts their are more i would guess but 2 sought after so 1 from Phinest and the other from Jungle boys i believe.


Yup phinest cut is somewhat pricey. Icc is somewhat an older strain for the hype chasers. I'm seeing icc in so many seed pack crosses these days. My buddy did a run years back of a bunch of seed junky gear. The icc and wedding cake came out top notch I must say.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 19, 2020)

Ok so i have been very reluctant to post a backed by Sco508 clone supplier list but the excessive stupidity on here has forced my hand i tried to teach people how to fish but that just hasn't worked so here is the Fish it self list ! 

So without further adieu.
1. Hybrid Layne / 559_hybrid_farms IG

2.Quetzalcoatl.gentics

3.Shoreline Og / Shoreline Genetics

4. FCG 

Anyone else good luck with that if your unwilling to pay the price tag good luck with that as well.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2020)

Fcg?
Quetzalcoatl.gentics Is @akhiymjames, he’s a member here.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi mates, i'm new by here, greets for everyone. 

Has anyone tried to run some Apple Fritter cut? It shocks me the prices on vendors, 400 to 1000... That's a huge difference between them.

Worth it the price or is it just a fashion strain?

Vibes


----------



## nc208 (Oct 19, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> you guessing? Lol There is no fee for accepting offer, know your shit before trying to defend something please. Even if there is fee he shouldn’t try to scam strainly of out their fee when they are providing a service.


Settle down youngling. He made a guess, just cuz someone shit in your cereal makes no sense to spew your hatred constantly. 
Strainly doesn't do ANY transactions. Its only for reviews, which can be deleted. So there's no sense in even making an offer so a seller has a bs page of nothing but 100% approval.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Settle down youngling. He made a guess, just cuz someone shit in your cereal makes no sense to spew your hatred constantly.
> Strainly doesn't do ANY transactions. Its only for reviews, which can be deleted. So there's no sense in even making an offer so a seller has a bs page of nothing but 100% approval.


I’m not hating, I’m just letting him know he look stupid when he try to make a point but don’t know the facts, same like you are doing now, saying shit that’s making you look real stupid.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Fcg?
> Quetzalcoatl.gentics Is @akhiymjames, he’s a member here.


 Not supposed to say because he is on the down low but those are his initials and i'm sure someone on here has mentioned him by name.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2020)

Muad' Dib said:


> Hi mates, i'm new by here, greets for everyone.
> 
> Has anyone tried to run some Apple Fritter cut? It shocks me the prices on vendors, 400 to 1000... That's a huge difference between them.
> 
> ...


I don't think most cuts are worth $1000k. You can find fire popping some pack from good breeders, absolute fire.
I will say this-that if I really wanted to pay $1k for a strain it wouldn't be a problem or set me back in the least considering how much I harvest. I guess it all depends on how bad you want the strain. Usually the stuff that goes for 1k is the most hyped strain at the moment. Just remember that hype fades fast. This is the peanut butter breath cut that I picked up in Maine. I paid $10 for each cut.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 19, 2020)

Id pay top dollar for any cut if you could guarantee me no Hop Latent _Viroid_ (_HpLVd_) <<<< This Viroid will never justify bringing in any new material not from seed at this point.... just not worth losing your mind and all you other genetics to try something new.... some people get it and dont realize for quite sometime ... you have no idea how many people over the years have hit me up and been like WTF is this DUDDING shit going on with my other plants that werent even near the infected plants.... 

Popping seeds and realizing 98% were a waste of a time isnt too much fun either....but theres something quite rewarding when you find that "ONE"


----------



## Muad' Dib (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah true, i agree. I've seen it many times, the new turns old so fast in this world. I was thinking that when the furor passes by and many vendors have it for sale, price will be more affordable to get it.


----------



## RicOgreen (Oct 19, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Id pay top dollar for any cut if you could guarantee me no Hop Latent _Viroid_ (_HpLVd_) <<<< This Viroid will never justify bringing in any new material not from seed at this point.... just not worth losing your mind and all you other genetics to try something new.... some people get it and dont realize for quite sometime ... you have no idea how many people over the years have hit me up and been like WTF is this DUDDING shit going on with my other plants that werent even near the infected plants....
> 
> Popping seeds and realizing 98% were a waste of a time isnt too much fun either....but theres something quite rewarding when you find that "ONE"


You need to buy a cannabis tissue culture kits and do your own tissue culture clones at home it’ll ensures your clones with no viruses


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2020)

Muad' Dib said:


> Yeah true, i agree. I've seen it many times, the new turns old so fast in this world. I was thinking that when the furor passes by and many vendors have it for sale, price will be more affordable to get it.


Yes for sure...I've seen reputable trustworthy vendors the have the elite hyped strains at the moment> Lumpys Apple fritter and the real deal runtz for $1k each. Most go for $200- 350 of elites but like I said it all who you know. That pbb above I picked up for $10 along with top of the line dolato, dosi, garlic breath and I would put those cuts up against the $250 cuts all day. Great genetics will only get you so far, you got to have your shit dialed in to bring out their full potential.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Id pay top dollar for any cut if you could guarantee me no Hop Latent _Viroid_ (_HpLVd_) <<<< This Viroid will never justify bringing in any new material not from seed at this point.... just not worth losing your mind and all you other genetics to try something new.... some people get it and dont realize for quite sometime ... you have no idea how many people over the years have hit me up and been like WTF is this DUDDING shit going on with my other plants that werent even near the infected plants....
> 
> Popping seeds and realizing 98% were a waste of a time isnt too much fun either....but theres something quite rewarding when you find that "ONE"


Ya now that there's lots of cuts being sold/traded by unknown homegrowers, you'll see alot more diseases popping up in grow rooms more regularly. I only get cuts from trusted sources. Its highly risky bringing cuts into you environment, I always isolate new cuts coming in for a month or 2. I have killed off some cuts that have showed even the smallest sign of pm.


----------



## SupraSPL (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes if you see even the smallest sign of pm you have to assume it has already infected any other plants in the same room at the least. Keep the clones quarantined for 2-3 weeks or just hit them with myclobutanil preemptively if necessary. Myclobutanil is a systemic fungicide which will truly cure PM in a clone, but it is so easily abused by cash croppers and that is why it is hated.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Fcg?
> Quetzalcoatl.gentics Is @akhiymjames, he’s a member here.


I hate to say this but it looks like he has dipped out on me. I’m sure or at least I’m sure hoping there’s a legitimate reason. Wish I knew


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya now that there's lots of cuts being sold/traded by unknown homegrowers, you'll see alot more diseases popping up in grow rooms more regularly. I only get cuts from trusted sources. Its highly risky bringing cuts into you environment, I always isolate new cuts coming in for a month or 2. I have killed off some cuts that have showed even the smallest sign of pm.


I hit mine with serenade, potassium bicarbonate, green cleaner, captain jacks, regalia and micronized sulfur lol a little paranoid after the last 2 runs


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 20, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I hate to say this but it looks like he has dipped out on me. I’m sure or at least I’m sure hoping there’s a legitimate reason. Wish I knew


Quentz did ?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I hate to say this but it looks like he has dipped out on me. I’m sure or at least I’m sure hoping there’s a legitimate reason. Wish I knew


Still haven’t heard from him? I hope he’s ok, I haven’t heard back from him either now that you mention it. It’s not like him!


----------



## Eleedee (Oct 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Still haven’t heard from him? I hope he’s ok, I haven’t heard back from him either now that you mention it. It’s not like him!


He's active on IG


----------



## boybelue (Oct 21, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Quentz did ?


Yea I’ve messaged him several times, not on IG though as I don’t frequent it much, but Strainly n here with no reply. If he’s active on Instagram that kinda makes me wonder, if he was MIA altogether then I would think there’s a legitimate reason but frequenting one site and dogging another idk. It’s only 100 bucks but hell it’s the principle of it. And it’s been a while, like back when he first listed his cuts, but I was wanting the TK and SFV he said he was getting so I told him just wait and send them altogether. I didn’t want to be a nag so I would message him ever few wks or maybe closer to a month. I thought it was odd it was taking so long but you never know what people are going through/what’s going on so I didn’t push it. But now it’s going on 2 months with no word. I think at this point I’ll just let it go, he always seemed like a good dude and he may be going through a hard time. Never jump to conclusions till you hear the other side.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2020)

I don’t think you would be out of line shooting him a message on ig.


----------



## Rdickenson (Oct 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Still haven’t heard from him? I hope he’s ok, I haven’t heard back from him either now that you mention it. It’s not like him!


Lol
From what I hear it's exactly like him!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Every time I have ever talked to him he was directly in response. Irrespective of “what you hear”.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Man, y’all are savages! In this business how can you expect people do business like a superstore, this isn’t Walmart lol.


----------



## joecanna17 (Oct 21, 2020)

Damn shame, a lot of folks slept on Mikey's offer.... But, at least Munchkin will get her operation, and some lucky gardeners will get some killer cuts!


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 22, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Yea I’ve messaged him several times, not on IG though as I don’t frequent it much, but Strainly n here with no reply. If he’s active on Instagram that kinda makes me wonder, if he was MIA altogether then I would think there’s a legitimate reason but frequenting one site and dogging another idk. It’s only 100 bucks but hell it’s the principle of it. And it’s been a while, like back when he first listed his cuts, but I was wanting the TK and SFV he said he was getting so I told him just wait and send them altogether. I didn’t want to be a nag so I would message him ever few wks or maybe closer to a month. I thought it was odd it was taking so long but you never know what people are going through/what’s going on so I didn’t push it. But now it’s going on 2 months with no word. I think at this point I’ll just let it go, he always seemed like a good dude and he may be going through a hard time. Never jump to conclusions till you hear the other side.


hmmm hit him on the dm i just talked to him like a week ago . He has never been super active on any site just post's when he has something to part with i believe but hell idk dude like i talk to him everyday either so who knows maybe you just got lost in the shuffle at least i hope that is the case i have never heard anything bad about the guy this is the first time.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> hmmm hit him on the dm i just talked to him like a week ago . He has never been super active on any site just post's when he has something to part with i believe but hell idk dude like i talk to him everyday either so who knows maybe you just got lost in the shuffle at least i hope that is the case i have never heard anything bad about the guy this is the first time.


I’ll let it go, I’m not one to push things plus now that it’s posted here I’m sure word will get back to him, if not it’s just 100 bucks, if it was 4 or 500 I would pursue it more. I kinda regret posting it now cause I don’t feel like it was intentional on his part and I don’t like to put anybody in a bad light unless they truly deserve it and the fact I haven’t heard his side I can’t say there’s not a legitimate reason. In all our messages there has not be one crossed word so it could just be that he simply forgot and may be very apologetic.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2020)

joecanna17 said:


> Damn shame, a lot of folks slept on Mikey's offer.... But, at least Munchkin will get her operation, and some lucky gardeners will get some killer cuts!


I think he stripped his moms pretty good so I bet quite a few people jumped on the deal. Probably could have took care of Munchkins vet bill if it had been 3 or 4 times as much. Imo


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 22, 2020)

Here's a couple pics of the buds I got from the cut pink box sold me as "now n later". It has no smell or flavor, and only had a VERY light og type bouquet going on at her peak ripeness. No purple whatsoever. She started throwing male flowers at the very top of the foxtails in her final days.

She's really strong and frosty, but that's all she has going on. Lots of long, snaky buds. All the other strains I grew this round reek and have lots of flavor, so it's not environmental. (Not to mention I have temps/humidity automated).

I guess I can send them these pics and ask what it is, but I doubt they'll respond.

She has similar structure as trop cookies, so it may be a trop cookies cross. Lack of purple is suspect, though.

edit: went ahead and sent them the pics anyways, maybe they'll have time to chime in. 

edit2: do you guys think this is Duct Tape? It def has the frost of the GG...and the nanners at the end is a commonality among dosi/cookie crosses...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Here's a couple pics of the buds I got from the cut pink box sold me as "now n later". It has no smell or flavor, and only had a VERY light og type bouquet going on at her peak ripeness. No purple whatsoever. She started throwing male flowers at the very top of the foxtails in her final days.
> 
> She's really strong and frosty, but that's all she has going on. Lots of long, snaky buds. All the other strains I grew this round reek and have lots of flavor, so it's not environmental. (Not to mention I have temps/humidity automated).
> 
> ...


How long has she been down? A long dry couple with a long cure will really bring out the terps. A lot of strains I don’t get much out of after the dry period but after a few weeks curing they come to life.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 22, 2020)

boybelue said:


> How long has she been down? A long dry couple with a long cure will really bring out the terps. A lot of strains I don’t get much out of after the dry period but after a few weeks curing they come to life.


I left the house for a bit with a nug in my pocket and it had an easily noticeable smell. Couldn't really put my finger on it but I'm sure I'll be able to pin it down eventually.

I think I've just been trimming and processing so much my sense of smell has been obliterated. I have a lot of serious stinkers in the lot, too. Can't smell anything over some of these strains.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2020)

I’m interested to see what comes of this. 
I know what you mean about the smells, sometimes there’s real overload around many strains at once.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m interested to see what comes of this.
> I know what you mean about the smells, sometimes there’s real overload around many strains at once.



I hooked a friend up with a zip of Original Diesel once, he stuck his whole face in the bag and said "This smells like hay". I was a little confused, maybe insulted, but he takes off without any further fuss.

He heads to work (construction), takes it out of his jacket pocket and puts it in his glove box.

Thirty minutes later he gets sent home to change because he was stinking up the work site...from a bag of weed that he wasn't carrying in a jacket he wasn't wearing any longer.

Our sense of smell is a misleading tool.


----------



## Florere (Oct 24, 2020)

Are there some sellers who send to Europe (the Netherlands to be precise) ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 25, 2020)

Florere said:


> Are there some sellers who send to Europe (the Netherlands to be precise) ?


Yep but it only a very few and them customs forms are a bitch then you going to hope it dosn't just sit around in customs for like a week and all that being said the cuts may die so it's really not in their best interest to do it.
If you know what i mean and i wouldn't want to pay for something that in my eyes has about a 30% chance of making it all the way threw the whole process . All tho this is just my 2 cents but i know their are a few cats willing to do so.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 25, 2020)

Ordered some Pebble pusher f2's (fpog x stardawg) and banana pebbles (banana og/stardawg x pebble pusher) from Demonic genetics. 100% germ rate on the first 3 packs I have run already. Made a few crosses using Demonic's Butta Joe- Greenpoint's Texas butter (banana og x stardawg) x Darkhorse's Joe fix it (lemon catpiss x Bruce banner 2.0). Highly recommend running their gear, at ridiculously low pricing.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2020)

Clone led light still on, amazing!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 27, 2020)

anyone in touch with @shorelineOG, wondering if all is well his way.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2020)

He will poke in here if all is well I’m sure, since you @‘d him.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 27, 2020)

led2076 said:


> anyone in touch with @shorelineOG, wondering if all is well his way.


Just bought a pack of his Wedding Crasher x kushmints f2's and chatted a bit.


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 28, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has purchased from Destiny Exotic Genetics? I'm interested in some of their fem seeds. I'm just very apprehensive since I've heard of a lot of scamming on strainly. They seem to also call themselves North Coast Seeds and have an instagram, facebook and very sparse website, along with about 17 positive reviews on Strainly. I mean, I'm not seeing anything that makes me think they're legit.... so just wondering if anyone knows about them? If not, could somebody recommend me a legit source for fem seeds? Thanks in advance


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 28, 2020)

Had a guy message me back today after 4 months later. Of course he's sorry it didn't work out for me there with my last transaction but since he's sooooo down to Earth and a great guy with good vibes, I can buy seeds from him for only $200. Gotta hurry tho cause stock is low!! 

I know you guys have had good experiences there too but the amount of times that exact same scenario happened was sickening. Didn't that site say it was closing down? What happened to that? When I saw that email it just screamed for the scammers to come out. What's the punishment? Getting banned from a soon to be shut down site?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks again to everyone who helped. Munchkin had a successful surgery this week and is recovering. Couldn't have done this without all the support. There's an update on the gofundme page. If you donated, check it out and enjoy the warm fuzzies you get!









Please Help Dog needs an opperation, organized by Gary Grass


Hi ,I'm Gary and the picture is of my best friend Munchkin...shes a 7 yr old Terrier r… Gary Grass needs your support for Please Help Dog needs an opperation



www.gofundme.com


----------



## Binometrik (Nov 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yep but it only a very few and them customs forms are a bitch then you going to hope it dosn't just sit around in customs for like a week and all that being said the cuts may die so it's really not in their best interest to do it.
> If you know what i mean and i wouldn't want to pay for something that in my eyes has about a 30% chance of making it all the way threw the whole process . All tho this is just my 2 cents but i know their are a few cats willing to do so.


It's a fucking lottery for overseas customers, I already got some clones that I received in 5 days and I was not able to root them, and on the other hand I got roots with GG4 clones that I received in 3 weeks from USA to Paris....


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 1, 2020)

They show up in good condition boss the ones from 5 days or ?


----------



## Binometrik (Nov 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> They show up in good condition boss the ones from 5 days or ?


The ones from 5 days showed up in pretty good condition, humid towel papel around each cuts, green leaves, nice packaging...but no roots...the others was fucking ugly and comes in bad condition but they give me some roots


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 1, 2020)

Binometrik said:


> The ones from 5 days showed up in pretty good condition, humid towel papel around each cuts, green leaves, nice packaging...but no roots...the others was fucking ugly and comes in bad condition but they give me some roots


Method of Rooting you use Aero cloner, Humidity Dome or something else ?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Gorilla glue roots pretty easy. It’s a vigorous plant.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2020)

Got both pinks up and goin, lol, practicing cloning, no clones yet but got two bushes, one pink and one newguy530. The Corey is a bush, and motorbreath, the papaya cake is coming along, I'm just gonna flower em out. Wished I had looked at pinks to see if roots in rockwool, lol , so excited, I just got em planted and they took. Hard not to like the risk vs reward if clones are what they say they are down road. I have faith


----------



## joecanna17 (Nov 2, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Thanks again to everyone who helped. Munchkin had a successful surgery this week and is recovering. Couldn't have done this without all the support. There's an update on the gofundme page. If you donated, check it out and enjoy the warm fuzzies you get!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear, and thanks so much for the generous effort to help her!


----------



## XtraGood (Nov 6, 2020)

After a bit of trimming yesterday, I am wondering what some of the easiest to trim cuttings are?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> After a bit of trimming yesterday, I am wondering what some of the easiest to trim cuttings are?


Og cuts tend to be fairly forgiving. Most strains with longer internode gap tend to be a little bit easier.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Nov 7, 2020)

Defoliation with a lot of strains make it easier to trim too...

OP


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2020)

I would only caution that if you don’t “know” the strain, defoliation takes away from the buffer for making mistakes.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 7, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> After a bit of trimming yesterday, I am wondering what some of the easiest to trim cuttings are?


Cookies and most cookie hybrids like wedding cake, mac1, etc. On average these type of strains will cut your trim time by 1/2 if not 3/4. OG's will also get you a fairly short stay in trim jail.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 7, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Cookies and most cookie hybrids like wedding cake, mac1, etc. On average these type of strains will cut your trim time by 1/2 if not 3/4. OG's will also get you a fairly short stay in trim jail.


Is your offer still good of cuts, since the dog got its surgery? let me know here or in message. thanks for your time.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi everyone not new to roll it up but had to step away from growing for awhile 
Now that I am back I figured I would get some clones and I found this form 
I got 1 clone from pink box of the kush mints rabid hippie cut and I am getting a free random clone with that order
He told me he will ship tomorrow and paid $20 for express shipping 
Will keep you guys updated!


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 8, 2020)

Does anyone have the legit Paris og cut


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone try out Pink Box clones or have a good clone provider they'd recommend?


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 10, 2020)

Strainly reviews are fake. Deeply Rooted? Lol he sells fake cuts. Yea he gave you a weed plant but it wasn’t what he said it was. Fake ass XJ13 cuts straight garbage weed. I figured since he was from LA or acted like he was he’d have the real deal. 



zoomboom said:


> Burninbarz and Stoner_Girl genetics both use photographs that aren't theirs of phenotypes they don't have.
> 
> Aroma Therapeutic, DeeplyRooted, and MamaFunk are legit.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Deeply isn’t from LA, he’s from San Diego.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Nov 10, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Strainly reviews are fake. Deeply Rooted? Lol he sells fake cuts. Yea he gave you a weed plant but it wasn’t what he said it was. Fake ass XJ13 cuts straight garbage weed. I figured since he was from LA or acted like he was he’d have the real deal.


I've grown our a few of deeply rooted clones, and they were all legit..

OP


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 10, 2020)

How is he legit? He sold you a plant so he’s legit? Lol Grow his shit all you want he sold me fake XJ13 and I don’t even see him on strainly anymore so..and who cares If he’s from LA or SD. Same area. Southern cali. I’m in Northern California. Where are you?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> How is he legit? He sold you a plant so he’s legit? Lol Grow his shit all you want he sold me fake XJ13 and I don’t even see him on strainly anymore so..and who cares If he’s from LA or SD. Same area. Southern cali. I’m in Northern California. Where are you?


Just shows you don’t know anything. I’ve grown out a lot of his cuts, even stuff that’s just his selection or ones circulated in his circles. No problems what so ever.

i’m from well-known member where are you from?


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Nov 10, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> How is he legit? He sold you a plant so he’s legit? Lol Grow his shit all you want he sold me fake XJ13 and I don’t even see him on strainly anymore so..and who cares If he’s from LA or SD. Same area. Southern cali. I’m in Northern California. Where are you?


Uhhh, he's legit because he gave me verified genetics...Hellllllur....I don't what happened to your XJ13's, but what he gave me was nice. No pm, bugs, etc...

OP


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 10, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> How is he legit? He sold you a plant so he’s legit? Lol Grow his shit all you want he sold me fake XJ13 and I don’t even see him on strainly anymore so..and who cares If he’s from LA or SD. Same area. Southern cali. I’m in Northern California. Where are you?


I got A-dub from him and it was 100% legit. He was the first one I bought anything from and it was only $20.

And it was a great cut, been trying to get that and sour dubb back from him.

Honestly, I've seen a few of his plants look kind of dudded/sick. I think it might have been wifi43 that seemed like it had something terribly wrong with it, but don't quote me on that--I'm going off memory here.

I've had bad experiences with 2-3 vendors the members here really like, so I'd have no reason give a fake review on Deeply Rooted.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2020)

everyone has different experiences, thats the nature of business, move along folksno reason to get into a heated pissing match


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Ok, I was messing with him, sorry Sunni! It just occurred to me that it looked the same as the last guy, and for some dumb reason it cracked me up so I poked. Me a culpa!
Sorry broheim, I am actually sorry for your experience! 
I had clones die too and he replaces them, just saying. I don’t know about two years ago.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> I got A-dub from him and it was 100% legit. He was the first one I bought anything from and it was only $20.
> 
> And it was a great cut, been trying to get that and sour dubb back from him.
> 
> ...


Hey how is that other situation going bro!


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Hey how is that other situation going bro!


With ol' pinky or the nwstrainhunter dude?


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 10, 2020)

So who has legit clones these days on strainly guys?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

both! lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So who has legit clones these days on strainly guys?


I hate to recommend anyone, it always proves to cause problems. Plus I know you a bit! Homie above had a hiccup with pink box but generally he gets ok reviews also deeply rooted, shoreline og, and burninbarz have treated me well.


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> both! lol


Nothing new from pbc, lost cause IMO. I have some feelings about that but will let it go.

PNWStrainhunter is a decent enough dude, I got a cut of...London Pound Cake from him on accident...wasn't interested so I tossed it. He did send the requested cut immediately and I got them rooted and about to flip.

I'll spill all the beans once I find out if what I got is legit or not. There is, as they say, more to the story.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I hate to recommend anyone, it always proves to cause problems. Plus I know you a bit! Homie above had a hiccup with pink box but generally he gets ok reviews also deeply rooted, shoreline og, and burninbarz have treated me well.


I appreciate ya looking out! It seems like the only tried and true that no one had complaints from was mamafunk... At this point, I'm debating if I should just start coming through packs and break my addiction of hoarding them, or going with a tried and true clone and save the hunt for when I have space and time to properly do it...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

After getting skunked on several seed packs I was like man I got to be growing some thing worth smoking too.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 10, 2020)

PNWStrainhunter has a killer list. Would be nice to see some pics of his gear flowered and verified. 



zoomboom said:


> Nothing new from pbc, lost cause IMO. I have some feelings about that but will let it go.
> 
> PNWStrainhunter is a decent enough dude, I got a cut of...London Pound Cake from him on accident...wasn't interested so I tossed it. He did send the requested cut immediately and I got them rooted and about to flip.
> 
> I'll spill all the beans once I find out if what I got is legit or not. There is, as they say, more to the story.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 10, 2020)

This dude has done be good a couple times. He's on IG. He came from Strainly, thats where I _met_ him.. https://www.instagram.com/559_hybrid_farms/
Hope this helps


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 10, 2020)

'09 Animal Cookies. Taken yesterday at harvest, day 63.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

NeWcS said:


> This dude has done be good a couple times. He's on IG. He came from Strainly, thats where I _met_ him.. https://www.instagram.com/559_hybrid_farms/
> Hope this helps


I have heard others speak well about that cat!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> '09 Animal Cookies. Taken yesterday at harvest, day 63.View attachment 4739461





mikeyboy2121 said:


> View attachment 4739473


Well done!!


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Nov 11, 2020)

Ice cream cake clone is starting to develop some type of mold. Anybody can help me or have suggestions to treat it?


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 11, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> Ice cream cake clone is starting to develop some type of mold. Anybody can help me or have suggestions to treat it?


Spray it with neem oil.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Neem, wettable sulfur, copper suspension, etc.


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 11, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> Ice cream cake clone is starting to develop some type of mold. Anybody can help me or have suggestions to treat it?



Looks like a nice PM infection.

If you can get micronized sulfur, I'd treat the clone AND the space it was occupying with that.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 12, 2020)

Got my order from pinkbox today, it shipped out on Monday and got to me today
Communication was fast and straight forward
I ordered from pinkbox because of the freebie promo on his Instagram but unfortunately I got super lemon haze as the freebie, not complaining just didn't want to grow something that is very sativa, might just give it to a friend 
My only complaint would be that they are not very rooted, the freebie was more rooted than the one I paid for (kush mints)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

Omarfolks said:


> Got my order from pinkbox today, it shipped out on Monday and got to me today
> Communication was fast and straight forward
> I ordered from pinkbox because of the freebie promo on his Instagram but unfortunately I got super lemon haze as the freebie, not complaining just didn't want to grow something that is very sativa, might just give it to a friend
> My only complaint would be that they are not very rooted, the freebie was more rooted than the one I paid for (kush mints)
> View attachment 4740931View attachment 4740932View attachment 4740933


The slh is fast flowering for a sativa and grows stout. Really good high on it too. Better than I was expecting tbh.


----------



## NeWcS (Nov 12, 2020)

Omarfolks said:


> Got my order from pinkbox today, it shipped out on Monday and got to me today
> Communication was fast and straight forward
> I ordered from pinkbox because of the freebie promo on his Instagram but unfortunately I got super lemon haze as the freebie, not complaining just didn't want to grow something that is very sativa, might just give it to a friend
> My only complaint would be that they are not very rooted, the freebie was more rooted than the one I paid for (kush mints)


Nice man! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The slh is fast flowering for a sativa and grows stout. Really good high on it too. Better than I was expecting tbh.


Did you grow the pinkbox cut or did you hunt it yourself? 
I'm debating if I should keep it or not due to limited space


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

Omarfolks said:


> Did you grow the pinkbox cut or did you hunt it yourself?
> I'm debating if I should keep it or not due to limited space


I grew the franco cut from purple city genetics which is very common so I'd assume that's what pink box has as well. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 12, 2020)

Has anyone fully grown pinkbox clones and have later flower/harvest pics?
Only other clone shipper I have used was first-class genetics and he has some fire cuts but they are not cheap compared others


----------



## Southerner (Nov 12, 2020)

Random opinion, but id say the rooting on those clones above is pretty good for a mailed clone. You wouldn't want to ship something that is going to dry out from being super rooted.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Nov 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The slh is fast flowering for a sativa and grows stout. Really good high on it too. Better than I was expecting tbh.


 how many days did you take her once flipped?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Nov 13, 2020)

Omarfolks said:


> Has anyone fully grown pinkbox clones and have later flower/harvest pics?
> Only other clone shipper I have used was first-class genetics and he has some fire cuts but they are not cheap compared others


I have his SLH flipped now, will let everyone know in 10 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> how many days did you take her once flipped?


I chopped a little early at like 60ish day but I think she only needed 70 to be nice and ripe.


----------



## arcalion (Nov 13, 2020)

Currently got runtz and gg4 in flower from pink box; so well see in 60days now, anyone else flower them out?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

I have his rude boi a week into flower, it’s the archive cut I believe.


----------



## arcalion (Nov 13, 2020)

Man, its been months since I ordered off pink box, atleast 3months or so, I'm quite sure more people have ordered from him and prior and no one has posted any flower pictures besides zoom which was not even the strain he ordered, but I'm going to guess people are getting the real deal and are quite happy with there purchase, but I guess we'll see in another 3 months lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

This one has huge calyx at each node all through veg, covered in trichs. It’s smell off that resin is on point! I’m drooling, can’t wait!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So who has legit clones these days on strainly guys?


Shoreline has clones that are legit.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Shoreline has clones that are legit.


He has cuts and seeds, been impressed all the way with him!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm debating getting that motor breath from pink box


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I'm debating getting that motor breath from pink box


I’ll be flowering that in my next round probably.


----------



## Southerner (Nov 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have his rude boi a week into flower, it’s the archive cut I believe.


Looks legit to me, I have done a lot of work with both the archive rudeboi cuts.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 16, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Strainly reviews are fake. Deeply Rooted? Lol he sells fake cuts. Yea he gave you a weed plant but it wasn’t what he said it was. Fake ass XJ13 cuts straight garbage weed. I figured since he was from LA or acted like he was he’d have the real deal.


I’ve went through just about every cut he’s had over the last two yrs or so and I can honestly say that xj13 is the only cut I’ve got from him that didn’t have no kick to it. It looked good and was a heavy yielder but was definitely weak. Dudes only human and you can’t expect every cut he has to be legit, I assume he has to shuffle through the fakes just like everybody else and I can definitely allow him one out of all the other fire cuts he’s had. Just irks me to see somebody down somebody I’ve dealt with and respect and somebody that has proven their worth on strainly over one weak apple. Most of us probably have one cut in our stable that ain’t all that great.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I’ve went through just about every cut he’s had over the last two yrs or so and I can honestly say that xj13 is the only cut I’ve got from him that didn’t have no kick to it. It looked good and was a heavy yielder but was definitely weak. Dudes only human and you can’t expect every cut he has to be legit, I assume he has to shuffle through the fakes just like everybody else and I can definitely allow him one out of all the other fire cuts he’s had. Just irks me to see somebody down somebody I’ve dealt with and respect and somebody that has proven their worth on strainly over one weak apple. Most of us probably have one cut in our stable that ain’t all that great.


Besides the good business he’s done for me, he’s a really nice guy! I genuinely just visit with him sometimes, I call him a friend! So ya, I feel the irk on this one too. I mean, nobody wants to get bunked but deeply is far from a thief.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 16, 2020)

Cool!! Well the time I bought off of Deeplyrooted he sold me 2- xj13 clones and one died when it arrived and the other was a fake xj13. Obviously if it was the real deal it would be fine and I wouldn’t be saying this. End of story


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2020)

Well, I just ordered the Motorbreath 15 and Norcal Dosi from pinkbox. Hoping they still throw in a freebie for the IG deal.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Cool!! Well the time I bought off of Deeplyrooted he sold me 2- xj13 clones and one died when it arrived and the other was a fake xj13. Obviously if it was the real deal it would be fine and I wouldn’t be saying this. End of story


I’m not denying your experience, I’m not saying anything other than it hurts because he’s a friend. Additionally the business we’ve had has been excellent. Having been growing for about 30 years now I can tell you that sometimes you’ll take clones and one will not fulfill its potential, that may have happened to you! I am sorry, I would say though that if this happens to you you should mention it to the person, as far as deeply goes he would’ve made it right.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 16, 2020)

Yea no offense to you..I’ve only heard good things and he seemed cool when I was messaging him I even said what up with a freebie clone so he sent me a buy one get one free..but like I said it was weak and died a day after it got to me. I was just pissed because I don’t need to order clones I only ordered it because I haven’t seen an xj13 clone for a long time in the Bay Area. And I’m old school so I’m a xj13, jack herer, trainwreck type of dude. 

Been growing since 2004 and I’ve never had clones die on me and it was one of the weakest buds I’ve had to be honest. It got the same treatment as my other plants and last year I had some of the best quality outdoor I’ve ever had from anyone. I never hit him up after that because I need genetics I can trust and I just can’t trust it after that. And I can’t lie I’m not impressed with his Instagram. He could use a few growing tips 



colocowboy said:


> I’m not denying your experience, I’m not saying anything other than it hurts because he’s a friend. Additionally the business we’ve had has been excellent. Having been growing for about 30 years now I can tell you that sometimes you’ll take clones and one will not fulfill its potential, that may have happened to you! I am sorry, I would say though that if this happens to you you should mention it to the person, as far as deeply goes he would’ve made it right.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Actually that’s what we talked about when I first met him. Growing style and methods, practices, etc. he’s mostly organic. Uses earth juice dry organic, bokashi, and tribus if I remember correctly. 

But most of his pics are from customers, it’s kind of a courtesy to post some of them, you know what I mean. I told him I would get him some pics from now on when I grow his cuts so you might see some better pics B)
lol


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice! I grow with Bokashi, down to earth amendments, composts, banana peels, banana water, homemade EM1, all that good shit!! I’m not even mad and never was I still smoked it and sold it lol I was just speaking about my experience with the genetics. If I met him we’d be like the same person I bet lol 

I’m pretty good with detecting strains. I’m almost positive it was a mimosa type of cut. But a bad cut so I don’t know. Maybe I’m tripping. But it got the same treatment as all my other strains and turned out weak.
A lot of people like Tropicana cookies but the f2’s I have from Oni are weak to me. Only grew one outdoors so maybe it needs to be grown indoors I dunno. To each their own


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 16, 2020)

Grabbing my granola !


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> A lot of people like Tropicana cookies but the f2’s I have from Oni are weak to me. Only grew one outdoors so maybe it needs to be grown indoors I dunno. To each their own


I'm flowering 2 different tropicanna cookie f2's right now, the only complaints I've heard are mostly related to its potency, but most people say the flavor is awesome. I picked up a pack after smoking some of a friends selection which was super tasty. I'm only in day 16 flower but got one super purple plant and one that is greener with hints of purple. I might get the mtn trop cut in the future.


----------



## Railage (Nov 16, 2020)

Garanimals Phinest cut I got from Hybrid Layne Farms day 60

I’m not getting any grape smell, but if I pop a nug off and suck on it I get a grape smarties taste.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Nice! I grow with Bokashi, down to earth amendments, composts, banana peels, banana water, homemade EM1, all that good shit!! I’m not even mad and never was I still smoked it and sold it lol I was just speaking about my experience with the genetics. If I met him we’d be like the same person I bet lol
> 
> I’m pretty good with detecting strains. I’m almost positive it was a mimosa type of cut. But a bad cut so I don’t know. Maybe I’m tripping. But it got the same treatment as all my other strains and turned out weak.
> A lot of people like Tropicana cookies but the f2’s I have from Oni are weak to me. Only grew one outdoors so maybe it needs to be grown indoors I dunno. To each their own


Like I was telling you, sometimes a clone is a dud clone. For instance, I took cones of my xmas bud to flower. Of the three that I sent one of the failed to produce and was like a different pheno or something. I have had that before too.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 16, 2020)

Wedding Cake from Auntie Jane's.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2020)

I ordered 3 clones from pnw strain hunter and shipping was great he sent 3 of each and all rooted no problem. Cant wait to get some space to grow em out. Also got 2 cuts from the space farm no issues rooting those either great shipper as well. So far im loving strainly. I m going to treat them with green cleaner once thier bigger. Just to make sure thiers no mites.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 17, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Nice! I grow with Bokashi, down to earth amendments, composts, banana peels, banana water, homemade EM1, all that good shit!! I’m not even mad and never was I still smoked it and sold it lol I was just speaking about my experience with the genetics. If I met him we’d be like the same person I bet lol
> 
> I’m pretty good with detecting strains. I’m almost positive it was a mimosa type of cut. But a bad cut so I don’t know. Maybe I’m tripping. But it got the same treatment as all my other strains and turned out weak.
> A lot of people like Tropicana cookies but the f2’s I have from Oni are weak to me. Only grew one outdoors so maybe it needs to be grown indoors I dunno. To each their own


Same here with the xj13 only grew one outdoors and I’ve hung onto to it with the intention of an indoor run hoping maybe it’ll turn out more potent. I ran it outside 2019 and it was a beautiful plant, nice structure with big solid colas and decent frost. I didn’t expect it to be weak and the big yield low potency aspect did cross my mind but it looked like it would’ve had some kick to it. Just another fine example that looks don’t mean anything, all these beautiful specimens we see on Instagram and everywhere could be weak as shit to and a lot of the ugly ones are potent as hell, which kinda worries me a lot of those may get lost in this day of beauty pageant pot. But yeah man don’t give up on deeply you just grabbed the only bad cultivar he’s got imo, try his Adub cut one of my favorites and you want be disappointed.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Same here with the xj13 only grew one outdoors and I’ve hung onto to it with the intention of an indoor run hoping maybe it’ll turn out more potent. I ran it outside 2019 and it was a beautiful plant, nice structure with big solid colas and decent frost. I didn’t expect it to be weak and the big yield low potency aspect did cross my mind but it looked like it would’ve had some kick to it. Just another fine example that looks don’t mean anything, all these beautiful specimens we see on Instagram and everywhere could be weak as shit to and a lot of the ugly ones are potent as hell, which kinda worries me a lot of those may get lost in this day of beauty pageant pot. But yeah man don’t give up on deeply you just grabbed the only bad cultivar he’s got imo, try his Adub cut one of my favorites and you want be disappointed.


Ya a-dub is going next round. It even smells dank in veg. I guess I’m glad I didn’t get the xj lol.


----------



## Railage (Nov 19, 2020)

Does anyone have a source on the DeathStar Ohio cut?

I know selected nursery had it for a bit and I’ve emailed them a few times with no reply I’m just still lookin


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 19, 2020)

Blue Zskittlez ( Blue Diamond x Zskittlez ) clone from Strainly.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Nov 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> Does anyone have a source on the DeathStar Ohio cut?
> 
> I know selected nursery had it for a bit and I’ve emailed them a few times with no reply I’m just still lookin


Echelon Gardens on strainly had it for awhile. Might wanna shoot him a msg...Hope this helps

OP


----------



## Railage (Nov 19, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Echelon Gardens on strainly had it for awhile. Might wanna shoot him a msg...Hope this helps
> 
> OP


Messaged on Strainly and IG... They’re not available anymore sad face..


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 20, 2020)

Railage said:


> Messaged on Strainly and IG... They’re not available anymore sad face..


I have been on the hunt for this for some time seeing its origins is just an hour away. I have yet to come across the legit ohio cut afew S1s but nothing like the original


----------



## RicOgreen (Nov 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I hate to recommend anyone, it always proves to cause problems. Plus I know you a bit! Homie above had a hiccup with pink box but generally he gets ok reviews also deeply rooted, shoreline og, and burninbarz have treated me well.


. Just don’t trust the recommendation this guy is gave you and don’t buy from pink and you’ll be fine.


----------



## RicOgreen (Nov 21, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> After a bit of trimming yesterday, I am wondering what some of the easiest to trim cuttings are?


All you need is a cannabis trimming brush, try it out you’ll love it.


----------



## arcalion (Nov 21, 2020)

I wouldn't say Pinkbox is bad; the support wasn't the greatest, and no one on this thread has his stuff flowered out yet so hard to say, he still delivers though


----------



## arcalion (Nov 21, 2020)

@RicOgreen i understand your frustration with Pinkbox and the way he treats his customers and the little support; I been there, but even than his prices are quite cheap, so we could have easily just bought 50/100$ worth as testers to see how things arrive.. we're still to blame if we go balls deep and spend a fortune and have plants die in process of getting to our door

But honestly there's just no need to put other people down in this thread.. 

This is all just a learning experience my man, we don't have to make the same misteps the next time ordering of off someone random on the internet


----------



## RicOgreen (Nov 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> @RicOgreen i understand your frustration with Pinkbox and the way he treats his customers and the little support; I been there, but even than his prices are quite cheap, so we could have easily just bought 50/100$ worth as testers to see how things arrive.. we're still to blame if we go balls deep and spend a fortune and have plants die in process of getting to our door
> 
> But honestly there's just no need to put other people down in this thread..
> 
> This is all just a learning experience my man, we don't have to make the same misteps the next time ordering of off someone random on the internet


 his price are cheap is by design to trap people in, that dude is a scammer we’ll know in 3 month if I’m right, I’ll personally apologize to him if I’m wrong. We have enough people here testing now including myself, I just don’t like seeing the same dude keep on recommending him here to other people, when himself don’t even know it is legit or not is dangerous, thats how people gets scam, we should only recommend a seller if we know it is 100% legit, not recommending when you only receive a clone from that person and not knowing anything about the final product.


----------



## Railage (Nov 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> I wouldn't say Pinkbox is bad; the support wasn't the greatest, and no one on this thread has his stuff flowered out yet so hard to say, he still delivers though


Im gonna flower the Melon Cake freebie I got from them, it’s rinky dink so we’ll see how it turns out. (The Cut I actually paid for was the Now N Later but it died right after I got it)


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 21, 2020)

I will be tossing their Lava Cake in to the tent this week


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 21, 2020)

RicOgreen said:


> his price are cheap is by design to trap people in, that dude is a scammer we’ll know in 3 month if I’m right, I’ll personally apologize to him if I’m wrong. We have enough people here testing now including myself, I just don’t like seeing the same dude keep on recommending him here to other people, when himself don’t even know it is legit or not is dangerous, thats how people gets scam, we should only recommend a seller if we know it is 100% legit, not recommending when you only receive a clone from that person and not knowing anything about the final product.


I am thinking either one you took the risk to get the clones and you couldn't afford the loss. Or your another vendor that is trying to bash them. I say this from my perspective due to there has been other growers that have been scammed or burned by other vendors and only you continue to constantly come back and bash PBC. I understand you had a bad experience with them but say what you have to say and move along. Others will post up what they have when they flower I am sure and then we all can have a better idea rather then constantly complaining about your bad experience.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Here’s some bud porn to break up the bad vibes, it’s gg#4 I got from a homie on strainly. She’s about 7 weeks here.


----------



## arcalion (Nov 21, 2020)

Man; I would have known about the runtz/gg4 from pink but apparently my plants do not like jacks 3/2/1, had to change my ratio breakdown for the newer clones I took to 2.5/2/.2 end up not having imbalances and purple slow growth haha

Matter of fact almost none of my plants like it; but could be because full strength flood and drain might be sky rocketing the e.cs in the cube


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 21, 2020)

That's not the real GG4.. looks like an S1


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 21, 2020)

Pink box has been communicative with me but didn’t ship this week after I sent him the cheddar. Said a bunch of people’s orders got messed up from the cold. I only made a small order so I won’t be out too much if he doesn’t come thru.
Also, I just got Runtz and Giesel cuts rooted from Mikeys dog fundraiser Earlier in this thread. Got Chem D too but it’s taking forever to root. Like 3 weeks in the dome, still looking green and perky, just no roots.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2020)

The “Chad“ stories in this thread are really entertaining. If you have never been beat in the weed game, you were never in the weed game. If you can’t take getting beat by the game, you dont belong in the game. if you don’t have the money to lose, maybe consider acting like an adult, and don’t risk it in the first place.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm flowering out the papaya cake and mb15. The pc is staying small, but I cut some clones off the mb15, and it exploded on me, so everything went to the flower tent. Been a couple weeks, I'll wait a lil longer before pics. They also made a post per no resends in cold weather yesterday I think, but his pics look right


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm more nervous per newguy530 Corey, lol, not much on stemrub for smell, but a vigorous plant


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I'm flowering out the papaya cake and mb15. The pc is staying small, but I cut some clones off the mb15, and it exploded on me, so everything went to the flower tent. Been a couple weeks, I'll wait a lil longer before pics. They also made a post per no resends in cold weather yesterday I think, but his pics look right


I have been eye balling their pc and just put an order in for it


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 21, 2020)

Anyone know if there's a vendor at Strainly that has the Romulan from Dark Heart?

I'm looking to snag on it without having to buy other strains (eg minimum order).

Thanks!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Not from pink


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Anyone know if there's a vendor at Strainly that has the Romulan from Dark Heart?
> 
> I'm looking to snag on it without having to buy other strains (eg minimum order).
> 
> Thanks!


I know pnw has a romulan cut, not sure of the source.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> That's not the real GG4.. looks like an S1


Thanks, I noticed that the one on ggstrains doesn’t have the purpling and seems to stack differently. When I look at that one it makes me wonder if I have ever had real glue!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2020)

So anyone know who has the real glue? This was crippy keepers cut.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So anyone know who has the real glue? This was crippy keepers cut.


Idk if heisen is still selling cuts on there but he definitely has the real glue. Almost done flowering along with pinkboxes ice cream cake. I'll take some pics on Monday when I chop them


----------



## arcalion (Nov 21, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Idk if heisen is still selling cuts on there but he definitely has the real glue. Almost done flowering along with pinkboxes ice cream cake. I'll take some pics on Monday when I chop them


How you liking the ice cream cake coming along?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 21, 2020)

I scooped a pack of tk x iraqi from devil's gulch. Paid for on Monday and in my mailbox on Thursday.

I've also been curious to try the "fresh cut" option some people offer. I put in an order for some unrooted tiger champagne from pink box just to see how it goes.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 21, 2020)

arcalion said:


> How you liking the ice cream cake coming along?


Grows quick, nice and bushy, easy to train. Pretty average looking yield, this grow wasn't so great so it could definitely have yielded better. Can't really smell it because the glue is overpowering everything but the buds are nice and frosty and look good.


----------



## booms111 (Nov 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So anyone know who has the real glue? This was crippy keepers cut.


I do....


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 24, 2020)

Gg4 from heisen

Wedding cake from mad scientist

Ice cream cake from pink box


----------



## crosseyedloser (Nov 25, 2020)

Ice cream cake from pink boxView attachment 4751353
[/QUOTE]

How many week flower is this pic? I got icc from pink and I'm at full 7 weeks. Looks like it still has a 2 3 weeks to go


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 25, 2020)

crosseyedloser said:


> Ice cream cake from pink boxView attachment 4751353


How many week flower is this pic? I got icc from pink and I'm at full 7 weeks. Looks like it still has a 2 3 weeks to go
[/QUOTE]
67 days. I would've chopped them a few days later but I'll be away from the house for awhile.


----------



## crosseyedloser (Nov 25, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> How many week flower is this pic? I got icc from pink and I'm at full 7 weeks. Looks like it still has a 2 3 weeks to go


67 days. I would've chopped them a few days later but I'll be away from the house for awhile.
[/QUOTE]
Jeebus
Ok thx


----------



## predd (Nov 25, 2020)

Good to see some pink box flowered out...it looks nice!


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 25, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Gg4 from heisenView attachment 4751349View attachment 4751350
> 
> Wedding cake from mad scientistView attachment 4751352
> 
> Ice cream cake from pink boxView attachment 4751353


Thank you for sharing looks fire


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 26, 2020)

Motorbreath and NorCal dosido from pink just landed on my doorstep today.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 26, 2020)

I placed another order on Friday received it yesterday


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

I want that NorCal too


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 26, 2020)

I've got tiger champagne and lava cake arriving from pink box tomorrow. I was hoping they'd make it before Thanksgiving; guess we'll see if fresh cuts will last 6 or so days.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2020)

Motorbreath


waterproof808 said:


> Motorbreath and NorCal dosido from pink just landed on my doorstep today.


Motorbreath from pink is legit, or I think so from stem rub. The papaya cake is goin, but I runted her from get go, so not expecting much there. The Corey from newguy530 I have doubts about, but we'll see


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 27, 2020)

They still had moisture after being boxed up 5-6 days, and they weren't exposed for too long, so I'm pretty sure they'll pull through.

Didn't realize my humidity dome had gone MIA until I needed it; so I grabbed some jars. Ill probably throw some plastic wrap around the bottoms of the jars tomorrow to get a little better seal but they are holding humidity alright as it is.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 28, 2020)

Tossed a meatbreath and lava cake from pbc into flower today.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 28, 2020)

Got gmo and melon cake from pink starting flower finally next week. Roots got too cold and got woody stems so had to bush them out longer to get cuts.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 29, 2020)

You guys ever have any pests on these clones you're getting ? Tempted to try one..but I haven't had any pests in a few years.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 29, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> You guys ever have any pests on these clones you're getting ? Tempted to try one..but I haven't had any pests in a few years.


Should always treat your clones no matter what boss it's a Golden Rule of the Fresh Snip's / Clone game i don't care if your momma sent it to you !


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Especially since you will never have an easier treatment than a clone plant or seedling. A couple pumps of lost coast plant therapy and your golden.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Should always treat your clones no matter what boss it's a Golden Rule of the Fresh Snip's / Clone game i don't care if your momma sent it to you !


I agree always treat anything new no matter what.



colocowboy said:


> Especially since you will never have an easier treatment than a clone plant or seedling. A couple pumps of lost coast plant therapy and your golden.


I like plant therapy and have been having success alternating between doc zymes


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Especially since you will never have an easier treatment than a clone plant or seedling. A couple pumps of lost coast plant therapy and your golden.


Yup I just dump a little lost coast or green cleaner in a cup of water and dunk em all.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 29, 2020)

I normally just quarantine my clones....keep them away from my main room for a good week or 2 before going into the bigger rooms.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 29, 2020)

Not sure if I posted this yet.....anyways, Wedding Cake (jbeezy cut ) from Mama Funk.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 29, 2020)

That WC looks like its kind of Dudded .. ICC should be iced out with tons of frost


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 29, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> That WC looks like its kind of Dudded .. ICC should be iced out with tons of frost


I mentioned earlier in the thread that mamafunks cut looks like it's been rehabilitated--brought back from some disease, and she more or less agreed. It was passed so much that it's hard to find that huge-stacking healthy version.

Mine, from her, had smaller buds but was still frosty and strong.

Red-eyed's might be grow conditions or have some damage, but doesn't look like the real-real dud, imo. There'd be almost no crystals.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> That WC looks like its kind of Dudded .. ICC should be iced out with tons of frost


You know how to call it.

This cut of Fatso that I recieved from 
First Class Genetics on IG was dudded and you called it.
I flowered it 3 times before burning it. The dudding progressed fairly rapidly and spread to my plants that I aerocloned together with her.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You know how to call it.
> View attachment 4755208
> This cut of Fatso that I recieved from
> First Class Genetics on IG was dudded and you called it.
> I flowered it 3 times before burning it. The dudding progressed fairly rapidly and spread to my plants that I aerocloned together with her.


Did you address it to first class? So is first class genetics not first class? Did you lose all your stock?


----------



## zoomboom (Nov 29, 2020)

Yo, Bakersfield, how strong were the stems on that baby, how did she look in veg/beginning flower?

I have a fatso, not from 1st class, and looks very, VERY strong in veg right now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Did you address it to first class? So is first class genetics not first class? Did you lose all your stock?


No, I did not address it too him nor did I have the time to wage war.
I cut my losses and dropped my plants that were cloned together with her.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

zoomboom said:


> Yo, Bakersfield, how strong were the stems on that baby, how did she look in veg/beginning flower?
> 
> I have a fatso, not from 1st class, and looks very, VERY strong in veg right now.


The main stem was very strong, but brushing up against the plant and the lateral branches would break off at the stem.
Looked normal in veg to me.
First run had no terpenes
Second run was much less trichomes
Third run was severely runted out.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2020)

I had a duded GG4 a few years back and the branches were very brittle in veg. They would just snap right off completely instead of bending or splitting. The petioles were real brittle too and the main fan leaves were small.


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 29, 2020)

One of my patients is begging for some GG4 and I'd like to try ordering a clone instead of seeds for the first time. I'm looking at PNWStrainHunter, Heisenbeans, and Pink Box. Which of these three would you recommend?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2020)

iamcolin said:


> One of my patients is begging for some GG4 and I'd like to try ordering a clone instead of seeds for the first time. I'm looking at PNWStrainHunter, Heisenbeans, and Pink Box. Which of these three would you recommend?


Heisen definitely has the real gg4. Not sure if he still selling clones but if he has it it is legit.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> That WC looks like its kind of Dudded .. ICC should be iced out with tons of frost


Looks like he may of had his lights to close at first in flower wonder if he is using Leds ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2020)

Well stupid me accidentally knocked my Dosido from pink box off a table and it severed in half completely. While I was inspecting the damage I noticed the stem was pretty brittle, which made me suspect it could be dudded. The motorbreath doesnt do the same thing, the stem and petioles are still rubbery. I'm trying to re-root the dosido but in a separate tray and will have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

If you quickly graft it back on with a piece of masking tape it will be fine. I have guillotined a plant before, more times than I prefer.
Brittle stems doesn’t automatically mean dudded, could be phosphorus deficient or micronutrient deficient. FWIW all plants react differently.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2020)

yeah, i tried taping it back together but a few hours later it was all wilted and sad, so I ended up putting it in a cup of water to rejuvenate and then into a fresh cube. Luckily, There was still enough usable stem and a node to try and re-root it.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> yeah, i tried taping it back together but a few hours later it was all wilted and sad, so I ended up putting it in a cup of water to rejuvenate and then into a fresh cube. Luckily, There was still enough usable stem and a node to try and re-root it.


Did you cut it on a 45 to refresh the mating surface?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Did you cut it on a 45 to refresh the mating surface?


i didnt think to do that. It was a pretty clean break and fit back together nicely, so i just taped it up.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> i didnt think to do that. It was a pretty clean break and fit back together nicely, so i just taped it up.


The tissue can be damaged and the angled mating surface provides a greater surface area to transfer moisture and reconnect the severed tissue. It’s worth going through, just in case it helps in the future or others reading this. Like I said, unfortunately I have done this many times over the years. I don’t know about you but I don’t worry as much about plant nutrition in veg as much as flower, unfortunately it usually leaves them pretty hungry for phosphorus. Not usually enough to show deficiency, but it makes for brittle stems and apical connections. My .02 lol and just because I know that doesn’t mean I always address it lol it’s easier to slow the roll of my library if they stay hungry till ready to clone or flower. Dangerous games to play! 
**oh ya, mist and a dome help just like a fresh cut.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2020)

It makes sense to cut the damaged area, ill keep that in mind for the future. I also thought about the stems being brittle just because they made a long journey and arent the healthiest to begin with. Still gonna keep it segregated for now cuz I dont want anything infecting my runtz and giesel cuts I just got rooted.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

I heard that!


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 30, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Heisen definitely has the real gg4. Not sure if he still selling clones but if he has it it is legit.


Thanks I am going with Heisen, he has it available on Strainly for $100 which seems reasonable


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 2, 2020)

booms111 said:


> I'd love to get the PCG cookies aka Cup Cookies. Any chance that's possible? I ran packs of Dank genetics sour cup cookies and the cookie phenos were the best cookie plants I've seen and I've ran a ton of cookie crosses.


They still have it at March of ash in mission valley, 18bucks a pop I'm running the cookies, bubba diagonal, and Dosido right now theyre only 3 weeks into veg right now


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Pretty sure deeply just picked up pcg cookies. Obviously it will be a bit before it’s available.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 2, 2020)

Is it "just my luck" or what?

My first order of clones from a recommended source went like this...Got a letter that no one wants to get "just my luck", then got 5 packs of seeds, and then finally got the 3 snips of a strain that all died "just my luck" and 1 snip "should have been 3 snips only received 1" that is trying to make it.

So, I try a second recommended source and decided to make a larger order with the hope of at least getting something worth while out of it. Only to get an e mail this a.m. that my order will be put off until next week. I paid $50.00 extra for overnight shipping "just my luck". That source has an excuse though "girls water broke", I have no reason not to believe that. Maybe I will get something extra special for waiting til next week? Time will tell.

Is it "just my luck" or what?

With that being typed. I hope everyone else's transactions go a lot better than mine have gone. I have read this thread and 2 others covering strainly and most seem to have a lot better out come than I have. The Year 2020 Sucks a Big One.

Edit, I forgot to mention a third try. That time I was asked to pay with an Amazon gift card transaction, the end result was Amazon thinking my account was hacked. So, Amazon locked my account and that took a few days to straighten out. "Just my luck"


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 2, 2020)

I have had arrangements fall thru with a few of these guys because I cant get any of the trendy pay apps.

Its embarrassing. Im missing out on everything.

That said, Im crazy about the gift card idea. 
 smooth. Ez. & The vendor is AAA. Great Vibes! I cant say enough good things.
Respect.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

led2076 said:


> Is it "just my luck" or what?
> 
> My first order of clones from a recommended source went like this...Got a letter that no one wants to get "just my luck", then got 5 packs of seeds, and then finally got the 3 snips of a strain that all died "just my luck" and 1 snip "should have been 3 snips only received 1" that is trying to make it.
> 
> ...


Deeply is in the hospital right now! ** it’s a girl!
Your luck is like mine!


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 2, 2020)

how do you get verified on strainly without having to make 5 transactions for things I dont need?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2020)

These are cuttings? Or rooted clones?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

You don’t have to, but you can buy single seeds if you want!


----------



## Aheadatime (Dec 2, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> That WC looks like its kind of Dudded .. ICC should be iced out with tons of frost


Tried to warn yall. My post from July;



Aheadatime said:


> Two things to contribute to this thread. First, watch out for hop latent viroid (HpLVd). I had only ever run seeds before using strainly. Had never run a single clone besides my own keeper phenos. I got clones from mamafunk a while back when she was still shipping to the public, and noticed some of the strains were lanky, easily snapped, and grew in a funny way. I had something like 8 of her strains. Got freaked out after learning about HpLVd and killed all her genetics besides wedding cake (they were all still in veg at this point). Got most of my genetics tested soon after for HpLVd from Dark Heart Nursery's testing process, and one of the strains I had grown from seed was flagged as positive. This strain was bunched up close to some of mamafunk's genes in a veg tray.
> 
> No hate towards mamafunk. It's a small chance, but it could have simply had the viroid since birth, since the viroid has been shown to be transmitted at a very low % rate through seeds. Even if I did get it from her, I don't think she knew she had it and was shipping them out anyway. It can be hard to spot, especially so in veg, and most big clone producers like her only ever have vegged plants around. Not many flowering rooms.
> 
> ...



It's an annoying little bugger to deal with, because if you don't know you have it, you may accidently infect all of your mothers. Just trimming/lollipopping with the same trimmers will pass it around the garden. Also spreads via roots/irrigation, so if you having multiple clones sharing a res, or don't wash your pots out thoroughly, or reuse mediums, etc. Dark Heart tests for relatively cheap. From now on, I quarantine every clone I get, and send leaves to DH immediately for a viroid test. Many have come back positive. It's not hard to beat it after you kill your garden, it's just who wants to kill their whole garden lol.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Dec 2, 2020)

How much does it cost to test samples in DHN or in other labs out there?
I have recently sent some samples to a lab by here and it cost me 72€. Waiting for results.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 2, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Tried to warn yall. My post from July;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I noticed the Dosido from purplecity genetics was growing super lengthy and kind of weird, any other symptoms besides that?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 2, 2020)

My Joe Fix bx starting to purple up 24 days from flip. I grabbed these from Demonic Genetics and at the price he asks, like stealing. I have grown out his Pebble Pusher f2's and his Banana Joe - Texas butter (banana og/stardawg) x Joe Fix it (lemon catpiss/bruce banner 2.0). I even took a stanky ass lemon scented male and knocked up a few different girls. I am anxiously awaiting his Purple Punch crosses to play with. Solid breeder with great pricing.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 2, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> Damn I noticed the Dosido from purplecity genetics was growing super lengthy and kind of weird, any other symptoms besides that?


Brittle branches and petioles that snap completely off instead of splitting or remaining partially attached to the plant. The dudded GG4 I had, I could easily snap 1/2 inch pieces off like I was breaking the dry parts off asparagus. You'll notice less trichomes and alot more pistils in flower...smaller fan leaves and weird branching.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 2, 2020)

I snapped a little branch of by accident today it's sounding kind of grim I guess I can only hope for the best.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^ That does not look like a dudded plant.



waterproof808 said:


> how do you get verified on strainly without having to make 5 transactions for things I dont need?


It's 3 transactions to get verified. My 3rd is en route right now. There's no way to avoid it. I chose to spend a little and get stuff I'd at least be interested to grow.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> View attachment 4758327


Try giving her a bump in phosphorus, like a couple teaspoons of high p guano. Stems will sturdy up!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 4, 2020)

led2076 said:


> Is it "just my luck" or what?
> 
> My first order of clones from a recommended source went like this...Got a letter that no one wants to get "just my luck"


Myself and others would appreciate to know what vendor got flagged


----------



## led2076 (Dec 5, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Myself and others would appreciate to know what vendor got flagged


shoreline


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

Wonder if dad in the gps thread is kinfolk, lol?


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 5, 2020)

Myself and others would appreciate to know what vendor got flagged
[/QUOTE]
I replaced the order. On top of replacing the order, I gave him $600 worth of seeds.
He spent $200 and received $800 worth of seeds and cuts.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 5, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Myself and others would appreciate to know what vendor got flagged


I replaced the order. On top of replacing the order, I gave him $600 worth of seeds.
He spent $200 and received $800 worth of seeds and cuts.
[/QUOTE yes that is correct and i appreciate it.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 5, 2020)

i do not know where this is going please explain


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 5, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Myself and others would appreciate to know what vendor got flagged


I replaced the order. On top of replacing the order, I gave him $600 worth of seeds.
He spent $200 and received $800 worth of seeds and cuts.
[/QUOTE]
Everyone knows you are a straight shooter. Why you think the package got snagged?


----------



## led2076 (Dec 5, 2020)

led2076 said:


> I replaced the order. On top of replacing the order, I gave him $600 worth of seeds.
> He spent $200 and received $800 worth of seeds and cuts.
> [/QUOTE yes that is correct and i appreciate it.


2 packs candy man
2 packs chem 91
1 pack of sour diesel
equals 600???


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 5, 2020)

led2076 said:


> i do not know where this is going please explain


Your post may have been confusing so I clarified that your order was replaced and then some.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 5, 2020)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I replaced the order. On top of replacing the order, I gave him $600 worth of seeds.
> He spent $200 and received $800 worth of seeds and cuts.


Everyone knows you are a straight shooter. Why you think the package got snagged?
[/QUOTE]

i do not know why it got snagged. wes said that maybe the package got wet or tore open or something.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 5, 2020)

led2076 said:


> 2 packs candy man
> 2 packs chem 91
> 1 pack of sour diesel
> equals 600??? at best 360


I forgot what free packs I sent you. It was actually $360 worth of free seeds.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 5, 2020)

O.


shorelineOG said:


> Your post may have been confusing so I clarified that your order was replaced and then some.


O.K. I am done here. Wish everyone the best


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 5, 2020)

Can someone point me in the direction of some fire beans at good deals. that Are easily bought over the net.. i have. Place now but looking around. Looking for the toatal package.. Thanks


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 5, 2020)

Have a Meatbreath and Lavacake#11 from pink box almost a week old will update later


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 5, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Have a Meatbreath and Lavacake#11 from pink box almost a week old will update later


I’m crossing my fingers my Lava Cake makes it...the cold grips of winter got to her unfortunately.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 5, 2020)

Also a week in i have a cut from aromatherapeutic genetics he said it was Slurricane IX (atg cut). Idk for sure since it came with no label and another cut had two different name labels on it.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 5, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m crossing my fingers my Lava Cake makes it...the cold grips of winter got to her unfortunately.


Hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Rolling_one (Dec 5, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Idk if heisen is still selling cuts on there but he definitely has the real glue. Almost done flowering along with pinkboxes ice cream cake. I'll take some pics on Monday when I chop them



Following... Bought it and died on my


----------



## Omarfolks (Dec 5, 2020)

Just wanted to post updated pics of my clones from pinkbox. The first two pics is the kush mints RH cut and the last pic is super lemon haze (freebie)


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2020)

I just got a cut in from Pink Box.
Super easy transaction, great ptice and appears to be healthy, as she sits in quarantine.


Has anyone had any bug issues from them?
Someone on Strainly gave them a bad review about russets I believe, but now the review is gone.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I just got a cut in from Pink Box.
> Super easy transaction, great ptice and appears to be healthy, as she sits in quarantine.
> 
> 
> ...


Only have a few cuts, but no bug issues as of yet. Haven’t flowered anything out yet of theirs though either.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 6, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Only have a few cuts, but no bug issues as of yet. Haven’t flowered anything out yet of theirs though either.


I have about 10 strains from pink box. And have had 0 issues what so ever. But then again I quarantine and treat them as if they are immediately.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

I


Bakersfield said:


> I just got a cut in from Pink Box.
> Super easy transaction, great ptice and appears to be healthy, as she sits in quarantine.
> 
> 
> ...


No. Quarantine for 10 days. Hit em once or twice with my bromide. I stunted the papaya cake on my own, small, but the mb15 took off like a rocket. I tried clones, no luck so I just flowererin em out. No sign of bugs or diseases. Id use em again. Even the Corey from newguy530 I believe is legit now.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 6, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I
> 
> No. Quarantine for 10 days. Hit em once or twice with my bromide. I stunted the papaya cake on my own, small, but the mb15 took off like a rocket. I tried clones, no luck so I just flowererin em out. No sign of bugs or diseases. Id use em again. Even the Corey from newguy530 I believe is legit now.


bromide really ?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2020)

Lol my bad


BigSco508 said:


> bromide really ?


LMFAO my bad, bonide pyrethrin garden spray


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

I had to go out of town a couple weeks ago and the emitter for my motorbreath got airlock or something. I lost that one. Rude boi is moving normally though.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 6, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Lol my bad
> 
> LMFAO my bad, bonide pyrethrin garden spray


Ahh i see lol i'm like wtf is this guy's plants depressed or something


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 6, 2020)

Them harvest time blues


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm going to give Strainly a try at selling off some of my seed collection.
10 hours and no hits, I better put the phone down, and take a breath, lol.


----------



## Chief2020 (Dec 6, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> I have had arrangements fall thru with a few of these guys because I cant get any of the trendy pay apps.
> 
> Its embarrassing. Im missing out on everything.
> 
> ...


I just tried Mark on Strainly. !00 percent legit.
Hope the seeds are fire. Straight shooter, treats you like you should treat others. Honest and fair.
You dont pay until you get them too.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 6, 2020)

Usps took a clone to a few extra states before throwing it at my front door. When it got to me, the cube still had moisture in it; but it looks like the cold may have got to the roots. Everything above the cube looks healthy, as nothing is browning or dried out.

Whats the best way to go about bringing out some healthy roots in this situation? Should I chop the block and restart the cloning process or can roots come back from some frost damage?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4761686
> 
> Usps took a clone to a few extra states before throwing it at my front door. When it got to me, the cube still had moisture in it; but it looks like the cold may have got to the roots. Everything above the cube looks healthy, as nothing is browning or dried out.
> 
> Whats the best way to go about bringing out some healthy roots in this situation? Should I chop the block and restart the cloning process or can roots come back from some frost damage?


just throw it in the dome, maybe give it some mycos and a mild feed.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 7, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4761686
> 
> Usps took a clone to a few extra states before throwing it at my front door. When it got to me, the cube still had moisture in it; but it looks like the cold may have got to the roots. Everything above the cube looks healthy, as nothing is browning or dried out.
> 
> Whats the best way to go about bringing out some healthy roots in this situation? Should I chop the block and restart the cloning process or can roots come back from some frost damage?


There should hopefully be some good roots inside the cube. I would put it in a small pot with soil or coco and stick it in a warm humidity dome.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> There should hopefully be some good roots inside the cube. I would put it in a small pot with soil or coco and stick it in a warm humidity dome.


Only problem is if there isn’t it will take twice as long to reinitiate roots.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Only problem is if there isn’t it will take twice as long to reinitiate roots.


For sure. It's crazy how resilient they can be though. Last winter the rockwool from the cuts I received was partly frozen and icy and they still survived. It can take awhile to nurse them back to health but it's better than giving up in them.


----------



## k0rn4444 (Dec 8, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I personally liked thenewguy530 for snips and price and selection. Very responsive on IG, strainly. Pink was quick too, usually my OCD kicks in, I normally would have spent an hour looking em over, lol they were planted with big shoes and a spritzer in 5;mins. Lol


Can't find thenewguy530, is it under a different name on ig?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 8, 2020)

k0rn4444 said:


> Can't find thenewguy530, is it under a different name on ig?


Oneoftheluckyones530 lol, sorry my bad. But I have to say I wouldn't use again. Just a gut feeling, nice guy, but I'm not sure what I got is exactly as advertised. I suspect lot of em like atg just start pheno hunting packs and instead of saying atg cut, it's left open-ended for you to assume it's THE cut you heard bout. My pink box, though seem to be spot on. IMHO


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 8, 2020)

Ugh.....everywhere I go, for Pinkbox reviews are usually good or really really bad. They have such a wicked ass list of cuts but dont wanna pull the trigger seeing so many people bitch about them.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 8, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Oneoftheluckyones530 lol, sorry my bad. But I have to say I wouldn't use again. Just a gut feeling, nice guy, but I'm not sure what I got is exactly as advertised. I suspect lot of em like atg just start pheno hunting packs and instead of saying atg cut, it's left open-ended for you to assume it's THE cut you heard bout. My pink box, though seem to be spot on. IMHO


I kept thinking you was talking about newguy420 which I had thought he just did seeds, but your actually talking about the guy that always had the chem D listed right? I think the Chem D is right but it really needed quarantined.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I kept thinking you was talking about newguy420 which I had thought he just did seeds, but your actually talking about the guy that always had the chem D listed right? I think the Chem D is right but it really needed quarantined.


3rd’d


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 8, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I kept thinking you was talking about newguy420 which I had thought he just did seeds, but your actually talking about the guy that always had the chem D listed right? I think the Chem D is right but it really needed quarantined.


Chem d is prolly from his ghola seeds, he made a super chem mashup what he calls it. I ordered Corey, and I either got the phinest chem d from cut from pack o seeds or the ghola from cut. But it's not Corey. It is dirty danky chem d and strong. But it's not Corey. The skywalker didn't make it. They were cheap enough to try, though


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 8, 2020)

Bummer...I think Skywalker would be something you’d enjoy. I just lost my cut I had from MF this summer or I’d send you it.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 8, 2020)

I could be wrong, though, lol. He just posted bout reversing a Corey cut, lol. I wanted the skywalker to make it also, but to no avail. Man that mb15 smells like you accidentally stuck your nose too close to the two cycle gallon jug. In a good way. Can't wait. The papaya cake is a midget, but I'm flowering her out anyhow. The maybe Corey and mb frosty, even with me messing with em.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 8, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Bummer...I think Skywalker would be something you’d enjoy. I just lost my cut I had from MF this summer or I’d send you it.


I wish we could find somebody holding that cut, it’s one I really wanted. Anybody????


Bodyne said:


> I could be wrong, though, lol. He just posted bout reversing a Corey cut, lol. I wanted the skywalker to make it also, but to no avail. Man that mb15 smells like you accidentally stuck your nose too close to the two cycle gallon jug. In a good way. Can't wait. The papaya cake is a midget, but I'm flowering her out anyhow. The maybe Corey and mb frosty, even with me messing with em.


Did he divulge who he scored the Corey from?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 8, 2020)

No


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 9, 2020)

One of my two Joe Fix it bx w/bruce banner 2.0 getting her flower on. Ordered Demonic Genetics Purple Punch x mandarine cookie cross and some of his wedding cake fems. Well worth a look at incredibly stupid cheap prices.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone got a mendo breath cut or cherry pie that would barter?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 13, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I wish we could find somebody holding that cut, it’s one I really wanted. Anybody????
> 
> Did he divulge who he scored the Corey from?


Later on, yes. "B", on strainly, lol. On his page,it has chem scout listed with his Corey, so I may have gotten that.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I wish we could find somebody holding that cut, it’s one I really wanted. Anybody????
> 
> Did he divulge who he scored the Corey from?


Round table selections on IG had the sky walker f cut. He was asking 1k for it a few years back.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> don't buy from strainhunters


I've been using this threads search function 
Are you referring to PNWStrainhunter?
He/she has some nice elite clones.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 13, 2020)

PNWStrainhunter has a lot of strains and a deal right now, I’m thinking about grabbing 12 cuts.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 13, 2020)

Anyone ever grow 7 East genetics Nebulis Kush , headstrong or raspberry beret?


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 13, 2020)

CottonBrainz said:


> PNWStrainhunter has a lot of strains and a deal right now, I’m thinking about grabbing 12 cuts.


I was thinking about using him, but a lot the mother plants look unhealthy in his pics...:/

OP


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 13, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I was thinking about using him, but a lot the mother plants look unhealthy in the pics...:/
> 
> OP


Hes the man great. Service


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hes the man great. Service


Yea I saw that he has good service, but how is the quality/health of his clones? Thx

OP


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 13, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I was thinking about using him, but a lot the mother plants look unhealthy in his pics...:/
> 
> OP





Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Yea I saw that he has good service, but how is the quality/health of his clones? Thx
> 
> OP


Russets.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 13, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Russets.


Is this just speculation or from experience?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone got a mendo breath cut or cherry pie that would barter?


I know of a cherry pie. If you find the mendo I would be interested.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 13, 2020)

CottonBrainz said:


> Is this just speculation or from experience?


Scoped and confirmed. 

Not that russets are a big deal if you know you have them at such an early stage. All you need is a sulfur dip every 3 days for 9 days.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 13, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Scoped and confirmed.
> 
> Not that russets are a big deal if you know you have them at such an early stage. All you need is a sulfur dip every 3 days for 9 days.


Thanks, I think I’d rather not deal with that.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 13, 2020)

Just a suggestion for anyone new to the clone game, whether trading or buying.... Do yourself a favor and buy a usb scope. I paid like $30 for mine off Amazon and it's saved my ass multiple times, and just did so again. Fist thing I do when new genetics come in is scope them. I learned my lesson the hard way. 

Russets are a simple fix if you ID them right away. Without a scope, they can easily get past a month long quarantine without showing any symptoms. Once they're in your garden, dealing with them becomes much more difficult. By the time your plant starts showing the characteristic curled/twisted leaves, you are already completely infested. At that point, they can be a nightmare. 

So, like I said.... Do yourself a HUGE favor and get a scope. The nasties are out there. Be safe folks!


----------



## Akhilk9 (Dec 14, 2020)

Gucciberry 15Space Runtzwedding pieBlack Banana Cookies  Space Runtz Lava CakeSundae driverpie face. All the new strains I’m running from Strainly.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 15, 2020)

Which of all those strains smells the best....they look bomb bro


----------



## Akhilk9 (Dec 15, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Which of all those strains smells the best....they look bomb bro


It would be a toss up between the Pie Face, Lava Cake, Wedding Pie and the Gucciberry 15. In the drying room I can smell the Lava Cake as soon as I enter over everything else.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 15, 2020)

Who did you recieve them cuts from?


----------



## Akhilk9 (Dec 15, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Who did you recieve them cuts from?


Goodtimetrees


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 15, 2020)

what product do you guys use to sterilize your clones with when they come?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

A lot of things work and you don’t have to spend tons of money, the very best thing that kills everything and I mean everything is wetted sulfur dip. It’s super cheap, often overlooked and completely effective.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

I am thinking of using brike'z bean bag and eastcoastestablished. Anyone use either of them?


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> A lot of things work and you don’t have to spend tons of money, the very best thing that kills everything and I mean everything is wetted sulfur dip. It’s super cheap, often overlooked and completely effective.



Hmm, cant seem to find Sulfur dip on amazon. I do already have Nuke Em from flying skull. I just wasn't sure if there was a specific product thats the standard for clones around here.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

Looking for a slurricane cut if someone can help point in the direction would be much appreciated


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Hmm, cant seem to find Sulfur dip on amazon. I do already have Nuke Em from flying skull. I just wasn't sure if there was a specific product thats the standard for clones around here.


Nah, it’s just wettable sulfur and you mix it with water, then dip!


----------



## Akhilk9 (Dec 15, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> Looking for a slurricane cut if someone can help point in the direction would be much appreciated


Check out Goodtimetrees on Strainly he has it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 15, 2020)

wettable sulfur or sulfur dust. Cost you around $10 and very effective. I swear by it in veg.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nah, it’s just wettable sulfur and you mix it with water, then dip!





waterproof808 said:


> wettable sulfur or sulfur dust. Cost you around $10 and very effective. I swear by it in veg.


I found it at a local garden center near me. Do i dip the whole clone + root cube in there or just the plant? How many times should i dip them before I introduce them to my room?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2020)

Atg unloaded on someone last night . Apparently the noobs getting cuts don't realize if cuts been dipped in og biowar, they have beneficial bacteria growin, they think it's pm and throwing the cuts away, AND wanting their money back. Uh, no. No substitute for experience growin. I also noticed someone mentioned masonic getting some of his cuts with atg. Didn't know that. Have watched atg start his own pheno hunting, finding his own cuts as opposed to just keeping passed cuts. Isn't that what we all do?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> I found it at a local garden center near me. Do i dip the whole clone + root cube in there or just the plant? How many times should i dip them before I introduce them to my room?


You can dip the whole damn thing if you want it won’t cause any problems, although it will cause pH to drop if you get it on the cube. It’s not extreme PH swings but it will slowly drop it overtime. I would probably dip it 2 times 3 days apart. It will leave a protective barrier so you’re pretty well set once you’ve done that.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Yeah ATG gets all kinds of sideways sometimes. He must’ve been pretty pissed off this time because he’s off showing off his guns!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

So my gorilla glue taste test says it hits like glue but the taste is a faint comparison. I smells like the glue, stanky, it’s not translated to the hit though. Sadness, someone has offered to help me into a real cut, now I can just hope. For what it’s worth this fat ass jar of one off glue is still better than the dispo.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So my gorilla glue taste test says it hits like glue but the taste is a faint comparison. I smells like the glue, stanky, it’s not translated to the hit though. Sadness, someone has offered to help me into a real cut, now I can just hope. For what it’s worth this fat ass jar of one off glue is still better than the dispo.


S1?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Seems like it!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Yeah ATG gets all kinds of sideways sometimes. He must’ve been pretty pissed off this time because he’s off showing off his guns!


He had done it once before in the summer if I remember correct it was right after I made my purchase. *facepalm


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 16, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> He had done it once before in the summer if I remember correct it was right after I made my purchase. *facepalm


His cuts had been clean. The facepalm is due to the whole exp. I do like how he takes his time out to show newer growers how to do dips which I think is mandatory upon receiving anything new.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 16, 2020)

who is ATG?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 16, 2020)

Aroma Therapeutic Genetics


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 16, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> Looking for a slurricane cut if someone can help point in the direction would be much appreciated


are you in canada?


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 16, 2020)

I almost got The Gucciberry. ...


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 16, 2020)

Angus Hung said:


> are you in canada?


No sorry usa


----------



## beercan (Dec 16, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> O and I had only received 1 of the 4 cuts I ordered or even agreed upon for replacement. The only one that lived was the no label so even then idk if it's what he says it is due to the 2 labels on the one and already how he presents his self


Its probably not what he says it is, cuts i got were supposed to be runtz and ice cream cake, neither are remotely close, probably will not order from them again


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 16, 2020)

beercan said:


> Its probably not what he says it is, cuts i got were supposed to be runtz and ice cream cake, neither are remotely close, probably will not order from them again


Do you have any pictures and did you flower then out?

That's what I was under the impression after waiting 4 month to even get something I didnt really much expect it to be what he had said just glad I didnt put a big order in. And agree I definitely will not be a return customer


----------



## beercan (Dec 16, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Do you have any pictures and did you flower then out?
> 
> That's what I was under the impression after waiting 4 month to even get something I didnt really much expect it to be what he had said just glad I didnt put a big order in. And agree I definitely will not be a return customer


I sure dont, but i can tell ya they were not what they were supposed to be, he told me it would be a couple of weeks on the runtz before he could send it out, once he received payment they went out within a day, called him out on it and he told me he had some cancellations, the icc was good but smelled like thin mint cookies, very good stuff but non the less was not icc, runts was like the shittest weed you ever smoked


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 16, 2020)

beercan said:


> I sure dont, but i can tell ya they were not what they were supposed to be, he told me it would be a couple of weeks on the runtz before he could send it out, once he received payment they went out within a day, called him out on it and he told me he had some cancellations, the icc was good but smelled like thin mint cookies, very good stuff but non the less was not icc, runts was like the shittest weed you ever smoked


Man so he just does bad business all around. When you received the cuts you were kind of skeptical to begin with? Sorry to hear you wasted the time on growing and flowering them out.


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey fellas how long is too long for clones to be in the mail lol? I'm sweating bullets .I know there's no set time frame , but when would you start worrying kind of thing?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

depends, rooted vs. fresh, temperature outside between locations, etc. but a week is about it. Rooted healthy cuts may last 10 or more. If it’s too hot or cold it’s not good.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 17, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Hmm, cant seem to find Sulfur dip on amazon. I do already have Nuke Em from flying skull. I just wasn't sure if there was a specific product thats the standard for clones around here.


Wettable sulfur it’s like 50 bux for a 40 lb bag. Should last years unless you have a warehouse


----------



## Muad' Dib (Dec 18, 2020)

Indiana Bubble Gum, Chem 91 Skunk Va and Forbidden Fruit ... Waiting them from PNW. Hope they're legit and healthy

Btw, sulfur dip will works also with those russets?... Any other treatment by there?


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> depends, rooted vs. fresh, temperature outside between locations, etc. but a week is about it. Rooted healthy cuts may last 10 or more. If it’s too hot or cold it’s not good.


thanks man!!!


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 18, 2020)

Muad' Dib said:


> Indiana Bubble Gum, Chem 91 Skunk Va and Forbidden Fruit ... Waiting them from PNW. Hope they're legit and healthy
> 
> Btw, sulfur dip will works also with those russets?... Any other treatment by there?


ATG uses suffoil-x 3ml per gallon with a couple drops of wetting agent.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> ATG uses suffoil-x 3ml per gallon with a couple drops of wetting agent.


He said PNWsrtrainhunters I believe. 
@Muad' Dib, yes the sulfur will get russets too! Sulfur dip and sulfur burn are old school greenhouse tools. People tend to shy away from it in their home grows because it’s messy, and it smells like sulfur! If you do burns, you will not have pest problems, but you smell like a fart all the time! lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He said PNWsrtrainhunters I believe.
> @Muad' Dib, yes the sulfur will get russets too! Sulfur dip and sulfur burn are old school greenhouse tools. People tend to shy away from it in their home grows because it’s messy, and it smells like sulfur! If you do burns, you will not have pest problems, but you smell like a fart all the time! lol


Sure the ladies dig that.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

Muad' Dib said:


> Indiana Bubble Gum, Chem 91 Skunk Va and Forbidden Fruit ... Waiting them from PNW. Hope they're legit and healthy
> 
> Btw, sulfur dip will works also with those russets?... Any other treatment by there?


I was able to trade a pack of seeds for a cut of Bacio and Apple Fritter.
Said he's not shipping till after the new year.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

The cold is definitely a factor we have hit winter!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2020)

One of my Joe Fix It bx/bruce banner 2.0 doing her thing. All three of these are pretty much identical. Demonic Genetics killed it with this cross. Just dropped a whole pack of his Pebble pusher f2's the other day. Soil for them on Sunday.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 18, 2020)

Bowl of some wedding cake
From mad scientist genetics


----------



## Circuit Bender (Dec 23, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Bowl of some wedding cakeView attachment 4772115
> From mad scientist genetics


Looks great, how she taste?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 24, 2020)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I know of a cherry pie. If you find the mendo I would be interested.


U wanna trade do u have a cp


----------



## alexcarter (Dec 24, 2020)

Angus Hung said:


> are you in canada?


I’m in Canada and would love to source it.


----------



## alexcarter (Dec 24, 2020)

I have Mac #1 cuts that I would trade for other cultivars if anyone is interested.


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 24, 2020)

id be down in the new year for some trades.
have you grown out your cut of MAC?


----------



## alexcarter (Dec 25, 2020)

Angus Hung said:


> id be down in the new year for some trades.
> have you grown out your cut of MAC?


I have run it about 5 times.It is supposed to be Caps cut and I don’t know for sure but am inclined to think it is.Has a great terp profile,and super bag appeal .Not the best producer but what fire is.Just trimmed some up a few days ago.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Dec 26, 2020)

Just think yer over reacting


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2020)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Just think yer over reacting


Jesus Christ is he ever 

@ak47dude I have closed your thread
Get over it 
Your opinion is still there but it’s closed
Now stop spamming my forum you’re not doing anything productive here you’re not helping anyone having a meltdown over this


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone ever dealt with Auntie Janes Nursery
I have been messaging her but little response 
I feel I need to be in the know with someone to get her to trust me
Any ideas?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 26, 2020)

Probably out for the holidays. He hangs out here, somewhere.


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 26, 2020)

Is there anyone here wants to go in on the PNW deal with me? even multiple guys?
Can work out the particulars in PMs but I'm willing to be the one to go out on a limb if need be , and I am also willing to not get anything until down the road after some veg time is put in kinda thing ,if you know what I mean .........

It's a great opportunity I believe and I'm very easy to get along with lol let me know , please don't be shy to message me and just chat about it and possibly figure out a great deal 

Thanks


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 26, 2020)

Circuit Bender said:


> Looks great, how she taste?


Bad at describing taste but it tastes great. Very rich and smooth.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone flower out pinkbox's ice cream cake? I just put mine in for a first run a couple days ago and the way she's growing has my spidey senses going off. Getting that dud vibe. Considering just tossing it.


----------



## arcalion (Dec 26, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Anyone flower out pinkbox's ice cream cake? I just put mine in for a first run a couple days ago and the way she's growing has my spidey senses going off. Getting that dud vibe. Considering just tossing it.


whats dud about it? you could have also improperly grown it maybe had too many problems prior to throwing into flower etc


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 26, 2020)

Duds grow a particular way. If you've ever had one before you know the look.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 26, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Duds grow a particular way. If you've ever had one before you know the look.


Damn man that sucks. I've had duds once from dhn genetics. Yea, get it outta there before it infects everything else. 

OP


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 26, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Gg4 from heisenView attachment 4751349View attachment 4751350
> 
> Wedding cake from mad scientistView attachment 4751352
> 
> Ice cream cake from pink boxView attachment 4751353


Seeing this pic of it is not inspiring confidence for me. Frost looks a couple steps down from the wedding cake above it. How was the smoke?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 26, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> How many week flower is this pic? I got icc from pink and I'm at full 7 weeks. Looks like it still has a 2 3 weeks to go


How did it turn out?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 26, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Damn man that sucks. I've had duds once from dhn genetics. Yea, get it outta there before it infects everything else.
> 
> OP


I'm not ready to confirm it one way or the other yet. Just a feeling I've got. New plants get zero contact with other plants or tools, so I'm not worried about contamination at this point.


----------



## DGCloud (Dec 27, 2020)

So where can I get some real legit clones?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 27, 2020)

Pink box mb15 is the one to get, my o my. Newguy530 stuff may not all be legit, he's trading with other cut guys on there, I did not get a Corey from him, more like a chemd cross or chem scout. But pink box is the shit. Didn't get any diseases, etc from their stuff, it all grew out, and man that frosty motorbreath is nice


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Pink box mb15 is the one to get, my o my. Newguy530 stuff may not all be legit, he's trading with other cut guys on there, I did not get a Corey from him, more like a chemd cross or chem scout. But pink box is the shit. Didn't get any diseases, etc from their stuff, it all grew out, and man that frosty motorbreath is nice


You guys! lol
Tres dog (Corey) = chemdog d x Afghan #1 (bx 2)

Man, my motorbreath died! My fault, went out of town and the emitter had a bubble lock. So sad, it should be finishing right now!


----------



## boybelue (Dec 27, 2020)

Stardawg is chem 4 x tres dawg


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

I misread this


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Point is that it’s a chem d cross


----------



## boybelue (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Point is that it’s a chem d cross


It’s in there, I usually don’t call it that way unless it’s in pure form. But now that I’ve actually thought about it, tres dawg is just a chem D bx2 which is getting back pretty close to pure so I’m inclined to partially agree, lol, I got both legs on your side of the fence anyway! Haha


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m a Chem fan, as such I liked this strain when I tried it. I like them all really.
One plant.... forever!


----------



## boybelue (Dec 27, 2020)

Anything chem related, gas, diesel, sour funk, kerosene, yep!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Agreed!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 27, 2020)

I bought a verified by Phylos Chem91skva cut over a year ago. $500 Killer shit. Would buy again..... Small production is its only problem. REEKS of chemicals, and gas.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

If you can, try it outdoor! She will produce in the sun!


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 27, 2020)

alexcarter said:


> I have run it about 5 times.It is supposed to be Caps cut and I don’t know for sure but am inclined to think it is.Has a great terp profile,and super bag appeal .Not the best producer but what fire is.Just trimmed some up a few days ago.


Kind of looks like Gushers not Caps cut of Mac1 but that is just my personal opinion .


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Point is that it’s a chem d cross


Absolutely
I can always smell the Chem D in the Stardawg
Stardawg high is much zippier to me.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Point is that it’s a chem d cross


Point is, I can tell the diff from Corey, chem d and chem 4, lol. And 91. What I got was not Corey and the guy he got it from on strainly, on his listing has chem scout listed as the cultivar for his Corey. You do the math.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Point is, I can tell the diff from Corey, chem d and chem 4, lol. And 91. What I got was not Corey and the guy he got it from on strainly, on his listing has chem scout listed as the cultivar for his Corey. You do the math.


B4l has the Corey cut or so he claims
I tried trading my Phinest D for it. He acted interested, but the deal fell through


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Dec 27, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Anyone ever dealt with Auntie Janes Nursery
> I have been messaging her but little response
> I feel I need to be in the know with someone to get her to trust me
> Any ideas?


I bought 5 cuts from AJN and received one of them on Christmas Eve. She wanted to get it shipped out before the holiday because the cut was rooted and pretty big. She said 4 other cuts that should be shipped on 1/4. Probably on a holiday vacation.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> B4l has the Corey cut or so he claims
> I tried trading my Phinest D for it. He acted interested, but the deal fell through


Yes, that's who supposedly sourced it to newguy530. What I got is not Corey, I've grown out some s1s before, and it's nothing like that, or chemdbx3, didn't even see much 4 in it, and it purpled up alot. I think it's a cut of his chem d, poss phinest cut or a seed cross. But it's not Corey. Lol. I prolly stick with pink box from now on


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Point is, I can tell the diff from Corey, chem d and chem 4, lol. And 91. What I got was not Corey and the guy he got it from on strainly, on his listing has chem scout listed as the cultivar for his Corey. You do the math.


That’s not math, lol but that sounds stupid to me! Sorry you get the shaft bro!


----------



## Circuit Bender (Dec 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Bad at describing taste but it tastes great. Very rich and smooth.


That’s all good man, thanks. It is hard to articulate flavors sometimes I agree. Enjoy those tasty flowers. Great bag appeal on those too I might add.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Yes, that's who supposedly sourced it to newguy530. What I got is not Corey, I've grown out some s1s before, and it's nothing like that, or chemdbx3, didn't even see much 4 in it, and it purpled up alot. I think it's a cut of his chem d, poss phinest cut or a seed cross. But it's not Corey. Lol. I prolly stick with pink box from now on


Super good to know that he's passing off the wrong cut.
One way to tell if it's the phinest cut of D is the leaf variegation on the Phinest cut is usually only found along one edge of the leaf which also mutates as if one side of the leaf stops growing.
I only found a couple leaves per plant like this.

Not my pic, but this is what I mean.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Super good to know that he's passing off the wrong cut.
> One way to tell if it's the phinest cut of D is the leaf variegation on the Phinest cut is usually only found along one edge of the leaf which also mutates as if one side of the leaf stops growing.
> I only found a couple leaves per plant like this.
> 
> ...


She does that when she’s hungry.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> She does that when she’s hungry.


Makes sense I only found a few towards the base.
It is a recognized trait of the Phinest D 
I've personally never seen it on another strain.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> She does that when she’s hungry.


Actually it's just a trait of the chem lines. Well the D and 4...When I 1st got the cuts in 07, I was told that it was "tmv", and I could never get rid of it...You can have em dialed in and it will never go away..

OP


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

I have had it grow out, it does show in their lines to different degrees as well. I had an og chem that would do that with a complete mottle ( like tie dye) of half the leaf after growing out half yellow until the hook straightened out. Once fully grown all signs would have turned completely green. It did that on every fan. It’s clones didn’t do that.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Actually it's just a trait of the chem lines. Well the D and 4...When I 1st got the cuts in 07, I was told that it was "tmv", and I could never get rid of it...You can have em dialed in and it will never go away..
> 
> OP


I'm talking about the leaf curl thing in the Phinest D
The actual Chem D is known for variegation and lots of it.
I've had many strains with this trait, usually Chem crosses.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm talking about the leaf curl thing in the Phinest D
> The actual Chem D is known for variegation and lots of it.
> I've had many strains with this trait, usually Chem crosses.


Same


----------



## friendlygrower (Dec 28, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Anyone ever dealt with Auntie Janes Nursery
> I have been messaging her but little response
> I feel I need to be in the know with someone to get her to trust me
> Any ideas?


I got one of the Apple Fritter Lumpy's cuts from them they had for donating to toys for tots on their Instagram. Came rooted in a solo cup and coco. Very healthy clone. They also offered to send me 4 cuts free from their upcoming drop for donating. Have had good luck with them so far.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2020)

friendlygrower said:


> I got one of the Apple Fritter Lumpy's cuts from them they had for donating to toys for tots on their Instagram. Came rooted in a solo cup and coco. Very healthy clone. They also offered to send me 4 cuts free from their upcoming drop for donating. Have had good luck with them so far.


Somehow I must have got off on the wrong foot 
I get no replies 
All good 
Something will pop up


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 28, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Somehow I must have got off on the wrong foot
> I get no replies
> All good
> Something will pop up


Well if you hit her up again, tell her "Large Marge sent ya". Kinda like a code word lol..

Nah seriously, shes a very good vendor/nice person but I think she gets busy sometimes. I've sent her messages and she replies days later at times. I've had my best experience on Strainly with AJ...

OP


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Well if you hit her up again, tell her "Large Marge sent ya". Kinda like a code word lol..
> 
> Nah seriously, shes a very good vendor/nice person but I think she gets busy sometimes. I've sent her messages and she replies days later at times. I've had my best experience on Strainly with AJ...
> 
> OP


Hahaha I actually did that and got an immediate reply
Thanks


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 28, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Well if you hit her up again, tell her "Large Marge sent ya". Kinda like a code word lol..
> 
> Nah seriously, shes a very good vendor/nice person but I think she gets busy sometimes. I've sent her messages and she replies days later at times. I've had my best experience on Strainly with AJ...
> 
> OP


 Lol this is all most to good to pass up on but i will Merry Xmas !


----------



## Legal begal (Dec 28, 2020)

Anyone ever bought clones from fireside?


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Dec 29, 2020)

Day 20 in the pot and soil. But the plant on the left is taller than all my other plants, the few others similar height to the plant on the right. I was gonna try to train them using a scrog for the first time and see if there is a vast difference. But now I’m not sure I don’t wanna damage the stem. Anybody have advice?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Bigbirdd44 said:


> Day 20 in the pot and soil. But the plant on the left is taller than all my other plants, the few others similar height to the plant on the right. I was gonna try to train them using a scrog for the first time and see if there is a vast difference. But now I’m not sure I don’t wanna damage the stem. Anybody have advice?


Just soften the stem where you want it to bend by massaging it between your fingers. Apply your net and start filling the space!


----------



## Bigbirdd44 (Dec 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Just soften the stem where you want it to bend by massaging it between your fingers. Apply your net and start filling the space!


Appreciate the advice, you’re very helpful in the thread


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks, I try!


----------



## jbgrower (Dec 30, 2020)

Trop Cookies from PBC, about 58 days from flip. Plant is doing well even through me fucking up my nutes.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 1, 2021)

I know it’s been brought up here before, but has anybody flowered out Pink Box’s GG4 and figured out if it’s the real deal cut. I have two,two weeks into flower. I didn’t see the leaf twist in veg like I had hoped to see.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 2, 2021)

Mogro said:


> I know it’s been brought up here before, but has anybody flowered out Pink Box’s GG4 and figured out if it’s the real deal cut. I have two,two weeks into flower. I didn’t see the leaf twist in veg like I had hoped to see.


i just put it into flower as well, let me know in 4 weeks how it goes, i got the twist on some plants but i think that all depends lol, need to see flowered out


----------



## Mogro (Jan 2, 2021)

I flipped the lights on 12/15. I’ll post more pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## Railage (Jan 3, 2021)

Day 40 Melon Cake (Lit Farms) freebie rooted cut from Pinkbox, the Now N Later that I bought died after I transplanted it.

does anyone know who’s Melon Cake cut this is? I know that’s usually a stupid question but this one is pretty unique lookin


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 6, 2021)

Ordered zookies and ice cream cake. Got duct tape and trop cherry for freebies. Ice cold, but white healthy roots, was gonna let em sit in frig overnight, said fuck it and planted em all in new tent with a lil light, fresh fed. Hope for the best. But given how good the mb15 turned out, I'm stoked. The papaya cake stayed stunted throughout, but I done that, was rough on her when should have babied, but new tent solves that prob from now on


----------



## Circuit Bender (Jan 6, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Ordered zookies and ice cream cake. Got duct tape and trop cherry for freebies. Ice cold, but white healthy roots, was gonna let em sit in frig overnight, said fuck it and planted em all in new tent with a lil light, fresh fed. Hope for the best. But given how good the mb15 turned out, I'm stoked. The papaya cake stayed stunted throughout, but I done that, was rough on her when should have babied, but new tent solves that prob from now on


Keeping them in a dome for a few days when you first get them really helps them adapt to new environment.


----------



## Legal begal (Jan 6, 2021)

I just got papaya cake,ogkb 2.0,terple 17 from pink box clones.he also threw me a free Tropicana cookies,all nice clones.took two days to get here.just put them in a solo cup with fox farm an alittle water.they are already perked up.


----------



## Circuit Bender (Jan 6, 2021)

Legal begal said:


> I just got papaya cake,ogkb 2.0,terple 17 from pink box clones.he also threw me a free Tropicana cookies,all nice clones.took two days to get here.just put them in a solo cup with fox farm an alittle water.they are already perked up.


Nice one man. That Papaya Cake is really an enjoyable indica hybrid. I’m not the biggest fan of the cakes and cookies but that Papaya is fire and really taaaaasty. Good luck with them girls.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 6, 2021)

Circuit Bender said:


> Nice one man. That Papaya Cake is really an enjoyable indica hybrid. I’m not the biggest fan of the cakes and cookies but that Papaya is fire and really taaaaasty. Good luck with them girls.


Awesome to hear I have one in veg


----------



## SkullyC (Jan 7, 2021)

Has anyone dealt with a user named clubterp in Colorado on strainly? Also owns a site https://clubterp.com/

Rating was 125/125, was quick to respond up until payment, then replies slowed, created a tracking label but tomorrow being five days later not picked up or changing.

Hoping I was not ripped.....


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 7, 2021)

Can we get an updated list of the good and bad? Im ready to oull the trigger on some clones


----------



## SourDeezz (Jan 7, 2021)

Received my apple fitter cut from PNWStrainhunter in pretty good condition.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 7, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> Received my apple fitter cut from PNWStrainhunter in pretty good condition.


Scope your cut. Mine came with russets.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Can we get an updated list of the good and bad? Im ready to oull the trigger on some clones


Just flowering my pink box gmo accidentally revegged them leaving them out of the tent but no bugs. Will update if it's legit


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyone order to a cold state lately? Think I should wait till spring


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Scope your cut. Mine came with russets.


Was that from PNW? Just curious.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone order to a cold state lately? Think I should wait till spring


I haven't had any problems. I use a Po box. So the mail here stays indoors.


----------



## Legal begal (Jan 8, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone order to a cold state lately? Think I should wait till spring


I’m in Illinois .we have snow.just got some from pink box clones(5 bucks extra for heater)an tuesday I get some from Danny dank


----------



## SourDeezz (Jan 8, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Scope your cut. Mine came with russets.


Damn, good lookin out, i'll check it out.


----------



## Circuit Bender (Jan 8, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone order to a cold state lately? Think I should wait till spring


You probably wanna wait until its at least over about 40-45. If you get into the 30’s it’s iffy if they sit around. Try and time it so it comes on a milder day if you trust the forecast.


----------



## alexcarter (Jan 8, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I ordered 3 clones from pnw strain hunter and shipping was great he sent 3 of each and all rooted no problem. Cant wait to get some space to grow em out. Also got 2 cuts from the space farm no issues rooting those either great shipper as well. So far im loving strainly. I m going to treat them with green cleaner once thier bigger. Just to make sure thiers no mites.


Did you have any mites come with the clones from PNW strain hunter?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 8, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Did you have any mites come with the clones from PNW strain hunter?


No, i used green cleaner once they rooted but nah i didnt see any but i didnt scope them. I trust him but thats not to say its not possible. Green cleaner kills russetts no problem so im not worried.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 8, 2021)

SkullyC said:


> Has anyone dealt with a user named clubterp in Colorado on strainly? Also owns a site https://clubterp.com/
> 
> Rating was 125/125, was quick to respond up until payment, then replies slowed, created a tracking label but tomorrow being five days later not picked up or changing.
> 
> Hoping I was not ripped.....


Post office was slowed and fed ex i think to deliver vaccines


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

I have a couple from pnw, I was worried after seeing talk of russets. I hit mine with lost coast before quarantine and I saw no signs under a scope.


----------



## alexcarter (Jan 8, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> No, i used green cleaner once they rooted but nah i didnt see any but i didnt scope them. I trust him but thats not to say its not possible. Green cleaner kills russetts no problem so im not worried.


Thank you.I don’t have access to green cleaner in Canada but I plan on giving them a dunk in Botanigard and Forbid when they arrive.


----------



## alexcarter (Jan 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have a couple from pnw, I was worried after seeing talk of russets. I hit mine with lost coast before quarantine and I saw no signs under a scope.


Thank you.I’m not familiar with lost coast.I plan on giving them a dunk in Botanigard and Forbid when they arrive.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Forbid is some nasty stuff, nothing should live through that. Botaniguard is pretty great stuff! Even a wetted sulfur dip will do just fine!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Thank you.I’m not familiar with lost coast.I plan on giving them a dunk in Botanigard and Forbid when they arrive.


I keep a bottle of Forbid 4f on hand as a last ditch effort to eliminate a mite infestation.
I've only had to use it once "2 applications", back in 16 and haven't seen a mite since.
I don't feel comfortable using it as a preventative and would very much like to try the sulfur dip that @colocowboy described in an earlier post.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 8, 2021)

Forbid 4F is the ONLY OVICIDE for Micro Mites and some.... without it can be a uphill losing battle... Nuclear Option on all cuts period...


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Was that from PNW? Just curious.


Yes. Back in November.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 8, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Thank you.I’m not familiar with lost coast.I plan on giving them a dunk in Botanigard and Forbid when they arrive.


First time I got russets, I hit them with forbid. Didn't do much. A week later I still had them. 

Sulfur dips are the #1 best treatment for them. 3 days apart for a total of 3 treatments is the standard protocol. Very easy.


----------



## alexcarter (Jan 8, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> First time I got russets, I hit them with forbid. Didn't do much. A week later I still had them.
> 
> Sulfur dips are the #1 best treatment for them. 3 days apart for a total of 3 treatments is the standard protocol. Very easy.


Is this a similar type of sulphur to what you used?


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 8, 2021)

any body have a good line for clones in Canada??


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 8, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Is this a similar type of sulphur to what you used?


I have Hi-Yield brand. Pretty sure it's all the same stuff. 

For small clones or snips, just mix a heaping teaspoon in a 16oz beer cup and dip. I like to swish the foliage around in there for 20 seconds or so. 

I also like to do one additional step. It's not necessary but less messy: Mix into beer cup, let sit for a couple min, stirring a couple times, let contents settle. Then pour into a 2nd beer cup, and dip. The stuff that settles is just a carrier and not needed. If you don't separate it, it ends up as a dust all over your leaves. This helps minimize it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2021)

I've used just neem oil and dawn soap to kill off spider mites a couple times throughout the years. It works fine but you gotta spray and dip every 3 days for several weeks. 

That is in veg, once in full flower you're boned.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Is this a similar type of sulphur to what you used?


You want one that says wettable, it’s bonded to clay so that it will disperse in the water without clumping, that will work but you might need a wetting agent like dish soap.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Forbid 4F is the ONLY OVICIDE for Micro Mites and some.... without it can be a uphill losing battle... Nuclear Option on all cuts period...


You know I just realized something that was so obvious I never thought about it.
Every clone only cutting that we share with one another has probably been sprayed with toxic chemicals numerous times over it's existence and passed on to the next stewart. 

I used Forbid 4f 5 years ago and I felt slightly evil doing so. It's not like I'm a hippy and avoid synthetics and other modern marvels, but I'm not so detached from nature that I want to use pesticides on my plants either.
I felt a bit of relief when the last Forbid treated plant was replaced for other genetics, getting rid of the residue.

Just a thought, haha.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 9, 2021)

Bro its why I stopped taking in clones a couple years ago and just popped 10x more seeds .... I've taken some serious L's on brining in cuts and later on its never worth it... Ive found some next level phenos in seed hunting.. u just have to be honest with yourself and toss like 99% of the seeds u pop

Im done with duds and mites... u dont even need an IPM outside of BTI for Fungus Gnats when u stop bringing in new cuts...


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 9, 2021)

Gelato 25 x SFV OG from seed recently


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here is the meat breath I obtained from Pink Box around day 42 of flower. I have been having a battle with gnats and starting to get rid of them so next round I feel I can really dial her in and get a better run with her.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 9, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Here is the meat breath I obtained from Pink Box around day 42 of flower. I have been having a battle with gnats and starting to get rid of them so next round I feel I can really dial her in and get a better run with her.


That bud looks dialed in to me.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 9, 2021)

GG4 from Pink Box, 25 days from flip.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 9, 2021)

Mogro said:


> That bud looks dialed in to me.


I feel once I eliminate the gnats with out that stress she may be more happier? Idk


----------



## boybelue (Jan 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Yes, that's who supposedly sourced it to newguy530. What I got is not Corey, I've grown out some s1s before, and it's nothing like that, or chemdbx3, didn't even see much 4 in it, and it purpled up alot. I think it's a cut of his chem d, poss phinest cut or a seed cross. But it's not Corey. Lol. I prolly stick with pink box from now on


 I think Green passed that cut to B4l, if so it’s the cut I received from H.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Here is the meat breath I obtained from Pink Box around day 42 of flower. I have been having a battle with gnats and starting to get rid of them so next round I feel I can really dial her in and get a better run with her.


Get pot poppers they are nemaatodes,off amazon watter them everyday so and toads can move. Give them 2 wks and u will have no gnats guarantee. S felitai or something. Cheap to 13 $ for 50 gals of media. They will get a tad worse because of the daily watering but you must or they wont work. Drying pots out does nothing imo


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> First time I got russets, I hit them with forbid. Didn't do much. A week later I still had them.
> 
> Sulfur dips are the #1 best treatment for them. 3 days apart for a total of 3 treatments is the standard protocol. Very easy.


Pyganic is a great contact insect control as well. Check it out


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You know I just realized something that was so obvious I never thought about it.
> Every clone only cutting that we share with one another has probably been sprayed with toxic chemicals numerous times over it's existence and passed on to the next stewart.
> 
> I used Forbid 4f 5 years ago and I felt slightly evil doing so. It's not like I'm a hippy and avoid synthetics and other modern marvels, but I'm not so detached from nature that I want to use pesticides on my plants either.
> ...


Most insect contol for mites is not systemic like eagle 20 which is a systemic fungicide And even if eagle was used its. Only in. The plant. For a. Couple months, no pesticide these days lasts that long.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2021)

boybelue said:


> I think Green passed that cut to B4l, if so it’s the cut I received from H.


I grew out one pack of his Corey's, I never got one that purpled up and had sweet aftertaste. Lol. I was gifted another pack, so I'll double check. But I won't use that clone guy again, I'm happy with pink box right now


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2021)

Demonic genetics Joe Fix It x Bruce banner bx 68 days from flip. Incredible plant to work with 100% germ rates, healthy vigorous growth, beautiful colors and frosty.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 12, 2021)

Heads up to everyone this is a stolen photo from my flower pics on a listing.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 12, 2021)

Who has it up for listing?


----------



## arcalion (Jan 13, 2021)

Mogro said:


> GG4 from Pink Box, 25 days from flip.


nice lets see in a month


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 13, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Heads up to everyone this is a stolen photo from my flower pics on a listing.
> View attachment 4794541


People steal Flower Pics all the time . Seed Banks are Famous for it they come on hear to steal pics also from IG don't mean the cuts Fake tho all tho it also depends on who's selling it and it's also a Scumbag move not to give credit to the grower or ask permission to use the pics.


----------



## 2klude (Jan 13, 2021)

Mogro said:


> GG4 from Pink Box, 25 days from flip.


Does Pink Box have the clone only gg4?


----------



## Mogro (Jan 13, 2021)

2klude said:


> Does Pink Box have the clone only gg4?





2klude said:


> Does Pink Box have the clone only gg4?


I’d like to know if the cut I have is the real deal. I’ll post pictures as these flower out. Hopefully somebody on here can recognize it.


----------



## Gunit23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So if reading correctly the reliable vendors on strainly are pinkbox,pnw strain hunter and auntie Jane's nursery?
Am I correct that these are the consensus most reliable vendors on strainly?
Or do you guys have any vendors to add to that list ?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2021)

Gunit23 said:


> So if reading correctly the reliable vendors on strainly are pinkbox,pnw strain hunter and auntie Jane's nursery?
> Am I correct that these are the consensus most reliable vendors on strainly?
> Or do you have any vendors to add to that list ?



Sounds like spacefarm is reliable as well. .. Im keeping a list in my mind, as soon as the weather warms up a bit Im gonna place a couple orders. Those are the three so far with overwhelmingly positive reviews here.


----------



## KK26 (Jan 14, 2021)

eminiplayer said:


> Just wondering if anyone has purchased from Destiny Exotic Genetics? I'm interested in some of their fem seeds. I'm just very apprehensive since I've heard of a lot of scamming on strainly. They seem to also call themselves North Coast Seeds and have an instagram, facebook and very sparse website, along with about 17 positive reviews on Strainly. I mean, I'm not seeing anything that makes me think they're legit.... so just wondering if anyone knows about them? If not, could somebody recommend me a legit source for fem seeds? Thanks in advance


I have some Destiny Exotic Genetics strains. 

USA to UK in 9 days and it was a pleasure to deal with the seller. Excellent in fact. 

I have Glueberry Muffin, Brain Dead, Yeti & O-Face.


----------



## Gunit23 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks for chiming in but i was asking about clone vendors.
As clones are more difficult to obtain


----------



## KK26 (Jan 14, 2021)

Gunit23 said:


> Thanks for chiming in but i was asking about clone vendors.
> As clones are more difficult to obtain


 I think you have misunderstanding, I was replying to @eminiplayer in response to his specific question as seen in my post.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2021)

You gonna run those outdoors in the UK?


----------



## KK26 (Jan 14, 2021)

No, indoors in UK. 

A couple more weeks then I'll get them germed. 




Corso312 said:


> You gonna run those outdoors in the UK?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 14, 2021)

That glueberry looks like it would do good outside


----------



## Akhilk9 (Jan 14, 2021)

Gunit23 said:


> So if reading correctly the reliable vendors on strainly are pinkbox,pnw strain hunter and auntie Jane's nursery?
> Am I correct that these are the consensus most reliable vendors on strainly?
> Or do you guys have any vendors to add to that list ?


 Goodtimetrees he only has one thing advertised but he has other strains available just ask.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 14, 2021)

Gunit23 said:


> So if reading correctly the reliable vendors on strainly are pinkbox,pnw strain hunter and auntie Jane's nursery?
> Am I correct that these are the consensus most reliable vendors on strainly?
> Or do you guys have any vendors to add to that list ?


I can vouch for Auntiejaynes as to delivering


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 14, 2021)

GG4 love this stuff


----------



## Mogro (Jan 14, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> GG4 love this stuffView attachment 4796539View attachment 4796541View attachment 4796543


Who’s cut is it? Is it the real deal?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 14, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Who’s cut is it? Is it the real deal?


It's from heisen and yeah it's legit. I got a cut of pink boxes GG4 about to go in flower but I'm gonna wait until it's done before I judge if it's legit or not. I got it as freebie with my tropicanna cherry.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 14, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> It's from heisen and yeah it's legit. I got a cut of pink boxes GG4 about to go in flower but I'm gonna wait until it's done before I judge if it's legit or not. I got it as freebie with my tropicanna cherry.


I’ve heard he has the real thing. I messaged him on strainly and haven’t heard back from him. 
I have pink boxes cut. 30 days from flip. I don’t know if it’s the real cut or not.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 14, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> It's from heisen and yeah it's legit. I got a cut of pink boxes GG4 about to go in flower but I'm gonna wait until it's done before I judge if it's legit or not. I got it as freebie with my tropicanna cherry.


Just curious, why buy another cut when you already have the real deal? Doesnt make much sense considering everything that can go wrong.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 14, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Just curious, why buy another cut when you already have the real deal? Doesnt make much sense considering everything that can go wrong.


Ha, I have three cuts of Sundae Driver. Phinest, Black Sheep Farms, and from a forum member. Why not have a variety?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Just curious, why buy another cut when you already have the real deal? Doesnt make much sense considering everything that can go wrong.


He said the 2nd one came as a freebie when they bought the trop. It is in the post you quoted.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He said the 2nd one came as a freebie when they bought the trop. It is in the post you quoted.


Missed that part, silly question to ask obviously. So much silly shit In this thread with clones, it must be going to my head Lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 14, 2021)

Mogro said:


> I’ve heard he has the real thing. I messaged him on strainly and haven’t heard back from him.
> I have pink boxes cut. 30 days from flip. I don’t know if it’s the real cut or not.


From what I'm seeing it looks legit so far. If you notice it fading earlier than usual that's a good sign because it really likes it's nitrogen well into flower. I'm no expert on the glue so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 14, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Just curious, why buy another cut when you already have the real deal? Doesnt make much sense considering everything that can go wrong.
> [/





dubekoms said:


> From what I'm seeing it looks legit so far. If you notice it fading earlier than usual that's a good sign because it really likes it's nitrogen well into flower. I'm no expert on the glue so take this with a grain of salt.


If you have the real deal I’ll consider you as “qualified”. I’ll post pictures All the way through flower. 
You would think with how this cut is supposed to be all over Colorado, it shouldn’t be this hard to get your hands on it.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 14, 2021)

Mogro said:


> If you have the real deal I’ll consider you as “qualified”. I’ll post pictures All the way through flower.
> You would think with how this cut is supposed to be all over Colorado, it shouldn’t be this hard to get your hands on it.


Ya lots of fakes out there. Totally worth it though when you find it.


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 14, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> From what I'm seeing it looks legit so far. If you notice it fading earlier than usual that's a good sign because it really likes it's nitrogen well into flower. I'm no expert on the glue so take this with a grain of salt.


Is there any other characteristics in the pink box cut that you have found to be similar to your cut from hiesen ? I believe there is quite a few members here holding there breath to find out for sure if Pinks is real ......I'm one of them lol


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mogro said:


> I’ve heard he has the real thing. I messaged him on strainly and haven’t heard back from him.
> I have pink boxes cut. 30 days from flip. I don’t know if it’s the real cut or not.


Looks way too leafy imo. The real GG4 has a very low calyx to leaf ratio. Almost no trimming required. Here's a thread with tons of pics of the real thing. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=265926


----------



## Omarfolks (Jan 14, 2021)

Kush mints from pinkbox. Flipped to 12/12 on 12/30/19, they are growing in a small space so I kept it small and unfortunately they are not under the best lighting (blurple knock off brand LED lights) but figured I would keep updating anyway


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 14, 2021)

Easy give away to the GG4 are the purple stems. Got some on veg mode. I'll try to snap some pics tomorrow when I go the the honeycomb hideout..

OP


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 14, 2021)

Would you say cuts are better than clones in colder weather


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 15, 2021)

Omarfolks said:


> Kush mints from pinkbox. Flipped to 12/12 on 12/30/19, they are growing in a small space so I kept it small and unfortunately they are not under the best lighting (blurple knock off brand LED lights) but figured I would keep updating anyway
> View attachment 4796795View attachment 4796795View attachment 4796796View attachment 4796797


That poor thing needs a hug


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 15, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Would you say cuts are better than clones in colder weather


If you pay for overnight shipping it will not matter if it snips or rooted just saying i'm from the NE and won't ship anything from Nov-March that is not overnight but that is just me.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 15, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> If you pay for overnight shipping it will not matter if it snips or rooted just saying i'm from the NE and won't ship anything from Nov-March that is not overnight but that is just me.


I think it might be better to just wait till march or april its not to long to wait


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 15, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I think it might be better to just wait till march or april its not to long to wait


Got 4 goin from pink, no wilt yet after 8 days, planted immediately after receiving. Sometimes you just do it and don't waste time overthinking it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Honestly overnight isn’t overnight, it’s just 4 times the cost to land on the same day as priority.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 15, 2021)

I overnighted was there in less then 24


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Honestly overnight isn’t overnight, it’s just 4 times the cost to land on the same day as priority.


3 days or so, right at freezing. I'm convinced the cold might be a tad easier on than that hot summer heat. Just a thought


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

The last overnight I got took 5 days.
The guy at the post office told me that’s a scam, he said 9/10 they get there same day as priority.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 15, 2021)

Used it last week was across the country in less then 24rs. Used it this week just 6hrs away took 2 days..


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

At least it’s consistent lol


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> The last overnight I got took 5 days.
> The guy at the post office told me that’s a scam, he said 9/10 they get there same day as priority.


Express shipping is guaranteed next day by 3pm.
It's first class and priority that arrive at the same time.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 15, 2021)

Update on pinks SLH.... I had to leave town for a bit, she became deficient something fierce and it was impossible to catch back up. However, she still stacked very well and had an extremely sharp lemon pine sol bite. Definitely will be running her again. 

aunt janes venom OG: took her to just at 10 weeks. She has super weak branches and super heavy nugs. You get a mix of fuel and sweet classic OG on the nose. I pulled a sample nug at week 8 and dryed/cured for 2 weeks and the smoke was light on taste, smooth and the high was perfectly balanced... super super happy with how she came out.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Express shipping is guaranteed next day by 3pm.
> It's first class and priority that arrive at the same time.


Man I swear to God I’ve never received a 24 hour package in 24 hours.
Except with fed ex!


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> aunt janes venom OG: took her to just at 10 weeks. She has super weak branches and super heavy nugs.




Aunt Janes is the sister company to Mama Funk, they're associated IRL and share genetics, could even be the exact same people under two names (notice the similar business names). Mama Funk has sent me genetics in the past with Hops Latent Viroid (hplvd), commonly referred to as dudding. One of the symptoms is excessively weak branches. If it concerns you, you should get your mothers tested.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Aunt Janes is the sister company to Mama Funk, they're associated IRL and share genetics, could even be the exact same people under two names (notice the similar business names). Mama Funk has sent me genetics in the past with Hops Latent Viroid (hplvd), commonly referred to as dudding. One of the symptoms is excessively weak branches. If it concerns you, you should get your mothers tested.


She was very hearty and strong in Veg. And when I say weak branching, compared to a skunk or haze variety its weak. Nugs stacked on like a champ and quality was second to none. I just wanted to give my full opinion and include the not so great aspects as I am trying to be unbiased and give the community an informed review. I will definitely keep that issue in mind thou, thanks


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 15, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Express shipping is guaranteed next day by 3pm.
> It's first class and priority that arrive at the same time.


Both were Express shipping so not sure what happened.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 15, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Both were Express shipping so not sure what happened.


My express took two days usps sucks right now


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2021)

Express is just as slow as priority
2020 continues


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My express took two days usps sucks right now





Herb & Suds said:


> Express is just as slow as priority
> 2020 continues


I agree with the both of you..


----------



## kona gold (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone dealt with clones from PNW??


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 15, 2021)

kona gold said:


> Anyone dealt with clones from PNW??


I traded with him before. His clones are solid, and he's very generous..I was hesitant at 1st due to the pics of mothers looking unhealthy.

OP


----------



## kona gold (Jan 15, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I traded with him before. His clones are solid, and very generous..I was hesitant at 1st due to his pics looking unhealthy.
> 
> OP


Mahalo for the review.
What did you get from him?


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 15, 2021)

kona gold said:


> Mahalo for the review.
> What did you get from him?


Afgooey and London pound cake...Mahalo??

OP


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Aunt Janes is the sister company to Mama Funk, they're associated IRL and share genetics, could even be the exact same people under two names (notice the similar business names). Mama Funk has sent me genetics in the past with Hops Latent Viroid (hplvd), commonly referred to as dudding. One of the symptoms is excessively weak branches. If it concerns you, you should get your mothers tested.


Had to sign up a new account to correct the misinformation here. One, we are friendly with Mamafunk but are not their sister company or affiliated. And two, I remember your post about HPLvd and how you didn't test your mamafunk gear but stuff around it and assumed it came from Mamafunk. Now the weak branches is one small aspect of the HPLvd and usually accompanied by a lot more. And by weak branching it means they are more likely to snap and break. We have never had any issues with dudding on any of our cuts in house or sent out. Your dudding issue could have just been likely caused by pests or some other cut. 

And last but not least. We have not personally but have had other people get our clones tested for HPLvd and other issues as well because of their gardens and all have come back negative. 

Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Had to sign up a new account to correct the misinformation here. One, we are friendly with Mamafunk but are not their sister company or affiliated. And two, I remember your post about HPLvd and how you didn't test your mamafunk gear but stuff around it and assumed it came from Mamafunk. Now the weak branches is one small aspect of the HPLvd and usually accompanied by a lot more. And by weak branching it means they are more likely to snap and break. We have never had any issues with dudding on any of our cuts in house or sent out. Your dudding issue could have just been likely caused by pests or some other cut.
> 
> And last but not least. We have not personally but have had other people get our clones tested for HPLvd and other issues as well because of their gardens and all have come back negative.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that.


I appreciate the response. When mamafunk was going offline and keeping everything in-state, we were in touch via email and she recommended you personally, saying you had all of (or at least a number of) her cuts. And your names and pricing are very similar. I didn't mean to imply that you were legally the same entity, but that you were close, ie, know each other well enough to share cuts.

The hplvd most definitely came from Mama. Before receiving clones from her, I've only ever run seeds. She was literally the first clone-provider I've done business with, and it was after receiving 6 different strains from her, bunching them together in my veg trays, and having an extended veg period that the hpvld became apparent throughout the garden. This isn't misinformation, nor slander. It's just the facts. It doesn't mean all of your cuts, or a specific amount of your cuts will have hplvd. It means that this happened, and that buyers should know this. This forum is for exactly that, sharing info. I've never made any unfair or harsh claims against MamaFunk (nor you), just advised people to get their clones tested based on my experience.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 15, 2021)

Mogro said:


> I’ve heard he has the real thing. I messaged him on strainly and haven’t heard back from him.
> I have pink boxes cut. 30 days from flip. I don’t know if it’s the real cut or not.


Looking at the ic thread; this gg4 is 37 days in 

Fuk pink box gg4 is probably the seed varient so not the real deal x.x, sucks because I made more clones of it to put on my table for next month. Now I don't think the runtz I got from him is legit either


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 15, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Looking at the ic thread; this gg4 is 37 days in
> 
> Fuk pink box gg4 is probably the seed varient so not the real deal x.x, sucks because I made more clones of it to put on my table for next month. Now I don't think the runtz I got from him is legit either


Yours looks just like my gg4 x chocolate diesel I ran from seed. Might be killer still but that sucks


----------



## arcalion (Jan 15, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yours looks just like my gg4 x chocolate diesel I ran from seed. Might be killer still but that sucks


That isn't mine its icmag gg4 thread its the real deal; I quoted mogro because the one we comparing to is his that's in flower 30days in, isn't close to that


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 15, 2021)

arcalion said:


> That isn't mine its icmag gg4 thread its the real deal; I quoted mogro because the one we comparing to is his that's in flower 30days in, isn't close to that


Oh yeah I was talking about whoever posted the pink gg4 pic thought it was you


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I appreciate the response. When mamafunk was going offline and keeping everything in-state, we were in touch via email and she recommended you personally, saying you had all of (or at least a number of) her cuts. And your names and pricing are very similar. I didn't mean to imply that you were legally the same entity, but that you were close, ie, know each other well enough to share cuts.
> 
> The hplvd most definitely came from Mama. Before receiving clones from her, I've only ever run seeds. She was literally the first clone-provider I've done business with, and it was after receiving 6 different strains from her, bunching them together in my veg trays, and having an extended veg period that the hpvld became apparent throughout the garden. This isn't misinformation, nor slander. It's just the facts. It doesn't mean all of your cuts, or a specific amount of your cuts will have hplvd. It means that this happened, and that buyers should know this. This forum is for exactly that, sharing info. I've never made any unfair or harsh claims against MamaFunk (nor you), just advised people to get their clones tested based on my experience.


Did you ever test your mamafunk cuts??


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Did you ever test your mamafunk cuts??




Or your seed?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Two things to contribute to this thread. First, watch out for hop latent viroid (HpLVd). I had only ever run seeds before using strainly. Had never run a single clone besides my own keeper phenos. I got clones from mamafunk a while back when she was still shipping to the public, and noticed some of the strains were lanky, easily snapped, and grew in a funny way. I had something like 8 of her strains. Got freaked out after learning about HpLVd and killed all her genetics besides wedding cake (they were all still in veg at this point). Got most of my genetics tested soon after for HpLVd from Dark Heart Nursery's testing process, and one of the strains I had grown from seed was flagged as positive. This strain was bunched up close to some of mamafunk's genes in a veg tray.
> 
> No hate towards mamafunk. It's a small chance, but it could have simply had the viroid since birth, since the viroid has been shown to be transmitted at a very low % rate through seeds. Even if I did get it from her, I don't think she knew she had it and was shipping them out anyway. It can be hard to spot, especially so in veg, and most big clone producers like her only ever have vegged plants around. Not many flowering rooms.
> 
> To anyone buying new genetics though the form of clones, I recommend you put the new plants in quarantine while you send off leaf samples to dark heart and test them for HpLVd. It's cheap and relatively quick. Just find the info on their site and email them, etc. Or don't use them, use some other lab. Google around and you can find multiple labs offering this. This isn't an ad for dark heart. It's just my personal experience.


Nevermind. Found my answer here.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Nevermind. Found my answer here.



You're really coming off bad in this exchange. I was very polite in that quote, and gave MamaFunk alot of benefit of the doubt. The timeline is consistent though. I've only gotten cuts from her, ever in my short growing career. After I got her cuts and placed them in the veg room with the others, hplvd symptoms became relatively widespread. I culled all of the symptomic plants without testing, would've been far too expensive to test that many plants. Tested the survivors, and one still had hplvd. This is most obviously due to the MamaFunk's clones. You don't need to be emotional or upset or offended that I've had this experience. I've been very polite about it, and just want to share my experience and information with my fellow growers.



SCJedi said:


> Or your seed?


No, I've never tested my seed plants for hplvd. I've never had hplvd symptoms from seeds, and I've grown over 200 individual plants from seed. I'm not sure it's even a possibility for it to be spread via seed, although I believe the science isn't out on that atm. The symptoms arrived after Mama's weak-stemmed and awkwardly-growing clones were thrown in the mix. I topped and trimmed them, and didn't have a habit at that time of cleaning my scissors in between strains, or rows, or days, or for any reason at all. I wasn't informed of hplvd yet.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> You're really coming off bad in this exchange. I was very polite in that quote, and gave MamaFunk alot of benefit of the doubt. The timeline is consistent though. I've only gotten cuts from her, ever in my short growing career. After I got her cuts and placed them in the veg room with the others, hplvd symptoms became relatively widespread. I culled all of the symptomic plants without testing, would've been far too expensive to test that many plants. Tested the survivors, and one still had hplvd. This is most obviously due to the MamaFunk's clones. You don't need to be emotional or upset or offended that I've had this experience. I've been very polite about it, and just want to share my experience and information with my fellow growers.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've never tested my seed plants for hplvd. I've never had hplvd symptoms from seeds, and I've grown over 200 individual plants from seed. I'm not sure it's even a possibility for it to be spread via seed, although I believe the science isn't out on that atm. The symptoms arrived after Mama's weak-stemmed and awkwardly-growing clones were thrown in the mix. I topped and trimmed them, and didn't have a habit at that time of cleaning my scissors in between strains, or rows, or days, or for any reason at all. I wasn't informed of hplvd yet.


Coming off bad??? For clarifying the facts??
Lets just go over this one more time.
1. We are not a sister company or related to mamafunk in any other way than friends in an industry.
2. You assume you acquired HPLvD from Mamafunk's gear. You never tested her gear. You did test yours and that came back positive so you say.
3. Weak stems that bend in flower because of heavy top nugs are not a sign of HPLvD. Weak stems that grow witch broom like and break when bent do.

Just want to make sure that your doom and gloom theories are clarified a little here. Can't have people going around spreading assumptions as facts.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 15, 2021)

Hell with it. I’m hopping in the truck for a road trip. Anybody know where I can score a real cut of gg4. or some other fire strains in Colorado.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 15, 2021)

What are the key things to look for in the orginal glue?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Coming off bad??? For clarifying the facts??
> Lets just go over this one more time.
> 1. We are not a sister company or related to mamafunk in any other way than friends in an industry.
> 2. You assume you acquired HPLvD from Mamafunk's gear. You never tested her gear. You did test yours and that came back positive so you say.
> ...


1. That's great. I responded to that already when I said;



> When mamafunk was going offline and keeping everything in-state, we were in touch via email and she recommended you personally, saying you had all of (or at least a number of) her cuts. And your names and pricing are very similar. I didn't mean to imply that you were legally the same entity, but that you were close, ie, know each other well enough to share cuts.


The point in me making the connection was not to do anything other than bring attention to the Fact that your genetics are (or at least were) shared, and thus, issues like Hplvd could be shared as well.

2. "So you say"? That's why I said you're coming off bad. I'm being polite and honest, trying to help the community, and you come in here with more emotional output than is needed, with a passive aggressive tone. How dare you question my honesty. What reason would I possibly have to lie? I don't sell clones. I don't even live in your state. I'll attach the little pdf attachment I received from Dark Heart's email back then. I saved it. I'll also attach pictures of my seed runs previous to coming into contact with MamaFunks genetics, which are patently and obviously not infected by the viroid.

3. I know this very well, due to getting the viroid from MamaFunk. The branches grew abnormally laterally, broke off the trunk with ease, had smaller leaves than usual, and slower growth.

I never claimed your genetics are tainted and that buyers should avoid you. I highlighted your connection to tainted genetics, and advised buyers to test their genes. Notice the tone and the nuance. I'm here to help the community, not needlessly bash a vendor. Good luck with your business.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> 1. That's great. I responded to that already when I said;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, I just wanted to clarify those three points. You can get rid of the words "so you say" and still all I am doing is clarifying that you are basing all this off assumptions. When in reality thousands of other people go to that woman with hat in hand for the same cuts you claim are diseased. Seems a little silly if you ask me.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Once again, I just wanted to clarify those three points. You can get rid of the words "so you say" and still all I am doing is clarifying that you are basing all this off assumptions. When in reality thousands of other people go to that woman with hat in hand for the same cuts you claim are diseased. Seems a little silly if you ask me.


Using the word 'assumption' is misleading. It's inferences. Reasonable inferences that don't have any contrary pieces of evidence. She was the only vendor I dealt with, so it couldn't have been anyone else. Previous runs were seed, and those plants had no symptoms. The incident happened directly after coming into contact with Mama's genes. Knowing all of this, one makes an inference based on the evidence. Assumptions tend to be more baseless, or more speculative in nature. I don't think it seems silly, I think it seems obvious. 

Regarding the thousands others, that's great news then, and I mean that honestly. It would suck for people to pay money for duds. My incident with her was well over a year ago, and maybe by now she (and you) test mother blocks routinely and have sussed out any issues. I hope the members of this forum remain observant regarding Hplvd, and test their incoming clones for it, especially from vendors with reported issues.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 15, 2021)

All that I know is this Venom OG from janes is some of the best meds I have grown to date.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Using the word 'assumption' is misleading. It's inferences. Reasonable inferences that don't have any contrary pieces of evidence. She was the only vendor I dealt with, so it couldn't have been anyone else. Previous runs were seed, and those plants had no symptoms. The incident happened directly after coming into contact with Mama's genes. Knowing all of this, one makes an inference based on the evidence. Assumptions tend to be more baseless, or more speculative in nature. I don't think it seems silly, I think it seems obvious.
> 
> Regarding the thousands others, that's great news then, and I mean that honestly. It would suck for people to pay money for duds. My incident with her was well over a year ago, and maybe by now she (and you) test mother blocks routinely and have sussed out any issues. I hope the members of this forum remain observant regarding Hplvd, and test their incoming clones for it, especially from vendors with reported issues.


Unless you tested mamafunks gear you again are assuming it was from her. You can not like the word all you want but it is the truth.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 15, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> All that I know is this Venom OG from janes is some of the best meds I have grown to date.


do they ship to canada?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> All that I know is this Venom OG from janes is some of the best meds I have grown to date.


Definitely a beautiful flower!!! You did an amazing job with it.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Unless you tested mamafunks gear you again are assuming it was from her. You can not like the word all you want but it is the truth.


You're being biased to the point of avoiding reason. Hplvd doesn't just pop up. It gets transferred. Her lanky plants were the vector. But it's fine that you have the perspective you have. You're obviously defending MamaFunks' and your own reputation, and if that takes you the point of being unreasonable, then we're done. Like I said, good luck with the business.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Unless you tested mamafunks gear you again are assuming it was from her. You can not like the word all you want but it is the truth.


Test your Blue Zkittlez cut.



cantbuymeloveuh said:


> All that I know is this Venom OG from janes is some of the best meds I have grown to date.


Can I see a picture?

What cuts did you grab from MF @Aheadatime


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> You're being biased to the point of avoiding reason. Hplvd doesn't just pop up. It gets transferred. Her lanky plants were the vector. But it's fine that you have the perspective you have. You're obviously defending MamaFunks' and your own reputation, and if that takes you the point of being unreasonable, then we're done. Like I said, good luck with the business.


I deal based off of factual evidence and statistics. One out of thousands seems like an outlier to me. Sorry but that is just my reasoning here. If you had a test that is one thing. But you are comparing your observation with that of 1000s of other professional growers.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What cuts did you grab from MF @Aheadatime


The ones I remember are Wedding Cake (which she admitted "is prone to issues" here on this very thread), Tiger Champagne, Lemon Royale, and Sundae Driver. And it was something like 8 wedding cakes, 2 sundae drivers, and 1 of the others each. There were another one or two that I grabbed a single cut each, but I can't remember.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Test your Blue Zkittlez cut.


I honestly think our blue zkittlez cut was one of the ones tested. Not 100% sure but it was around the same time I believe. We do not have the plant anymore because we have been moving in and out of mothers but it was actually a personal favorite of mine. Also never showed any signs of dudding and had strong vigor, above average yield, floral terps and a good high to it.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I deal based off of factual evidence and statistics. One out of thousands seems like an outlier to me. Sorry but that is just my reasoning here. If you had a test that is one thing. But you are comparing your observation with that of 1000s of other professional growers.


Here's another one right here in this thread. You're also being willfully ignorant to a wider perspective. Most people don't know what hplvd is, and would just think it was a 'bad cut'. And MamaFunk didn't seem knowledgable about it in this thread when she claimed that it's just "prone to issues". The reality could be that you don't notice (or didn't notice at the time I dealt with MamaF) that you have this issue, and at least some of the people you pass this to don't recognize what it is, and commonly blame themselves or their environment. The fact is I had a healthy mother block that became noticably unhealthy and was subsequently tested positive for Hplvd after coming into contact with MamaF's genetics. I don't know anything about how often this happens, but I'm certain it's not just happened to me.



Red Eyed said:


> Not sure if I posted this yet.....anyways, Wedding Cake (jbeezy cut ) from Mama Funk.
> View attachment 4755100


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Here's another one right here in this thread. You're also being willfully ignorant to a wider perspective. Most people don't know what hplvd is, and would just think it was a 'bad cut'. And MamaFunk didn't seem knowledgable about it in this thread when she claimed that it's just "prone to issues". The reality could be that you don't notice (or didn't notice at the time I dealt with MamaF) that you have this issue, and at least some of the people you pass this to don't recognize what it is, and commonly blame themselves or their environment. The fact is I had a healthy mother block that became noticably unhealthy and was subsequently tested positive for Hplvd after coming into contact with MamaF's genetics. I don't know anything about how often this happens, but I'm certain it's not just happened to me.


What looks dudded about that plant again???


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> What looks dudded about that plant again???



Wedding Cake is much, much more frosty than that. Hplvd effects the amount of frost on a large percentage of the varietals it infects. Not all, but most. The very next response to that post was;




oswizzle said:


> That WC looks like its kind of Dudded .. ICC should be iced out with tons of frost


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> What looks dudded about that plant again???


Without trashing the grower, that’s a piss poor representation of WC. Unhealthy plant and the flower looks nothing like WC.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

My condolences @Aheadatime for your loss no matter who you caught it from.

I brought this girl on the left into my garden, but didnt realize anything was wrong until I flowered her out and she ended up looking like this, with no terps and low potency. 
The problem soon spread to all cultivars in the same room. 
I had to put them all to the torch.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Wedding Cake is much, much more frosty than that. Hplvd effects the amount of frost on a large percentage of the varietals it infects. Not all, but most. The very next response to that post was;


One, you are differing between grower and environment. Two, and this point most people don't realize. There are many cuts of wedding cake around. It is no longer just the jbeezy cut. Madscientist cut was seedhunted by him for his breeding projects. So was the PCG cut. Those ones are much frostier cuts than the original JBeezy. Other variable like I said could be lights, nutrients, etc.... There look like no lack in vigor, nothing about a lack in terps and if you asked him I bet they would say the high was just right. Again, assumptions from you.....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2021)

Id love to get the cuts I have tested. I have my concerns about a few and many of the cuts you grabbed @Aheadatime are no longer around in my garden I’m guessing due to hard stems/difficulty cloning.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My condolences @Aheadatime for your loss no matter who you caught it from.
> 
> I brought this girl on the left into my garden, but didnt realize anything was wrong until I flowered her out and she ended up looking like this, with no terps and low potency.
> The problem soon spread to all cultivars in the same room.
> I had to put them all to the torch.


No worries, that was a while ago and I've cleaned up and retested my mother stock. My condolences to you man!! Fatso is very, very hard to get ahold of, and having that strain go south must've sucked. Sorry brother. Hope you got yourself a nice new mother stock by now. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> One, you are differing between grower and environment. Two, and this point most people don't realize. There are many cuts of wedding cake around. It is no longer just the jbeezy cut. Madscientist cut was seedhunted by him for his breeding projects. So was the PCG cut. Those ones are much frostier cuts than the original JBeezy. Other variable like I said could be lights, nutrients, etc.... There look like no lack in vigor, nothing about a lack in terps and if you asked him I bet they would say the high was just right. Again, assumptions from you.....


What lol?? I'm making assumptions? And based on a zoomed in picture that doesn't show the stems or the main stalk at all, you claim the plant had "no lack in vigor, nothing about a lack in terps", and you'd assume the high was good? And assumptions from me!? LOL! Look you've become unreasonable, and this is starting to feel like a waste of both of our time, and a stain on this thread. I just want people to have healthy, happy gardens, not destroy their mother rooms, and get their money's worth from clone vendors. Don't take it so personal. You've become too emotional and invested in creating a narrative that doesn't make any sense in order to defend yours and MamaFunk's reputation. Keep your reputation. I'm not here to get you pulled off the market. I'm here to help my fellow growers.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Id love to get the cuts I have tested. I have my concerns about a few and many of the cuts you grabbed @Aheadatime are no longer around in my garden I’m guessing due to hard stems/difficulty cloning.


Check out Dark Heart Nursery. Pretty cheap and easy to test!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Check out Dark Heart Nursery. Pretty cheap and easy to test!


Do you have to bring them the sample?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you have to bring them the sample?


Nope, you just gotta mail it in. This would be the best time of year to do it too, since you're advised to keep the samples cold in shipping. Send them an email, they'll get you sorted.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Nope, you just gotta mail it in. This would be the best time of year to do it too, since you're advised to keep the samples cold in shipping. Send them an email, they'll get you sorted.


I'm going to do this just to settle my mind.
Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> What lol?? I'm making assumptions? And based on a zoomed in picture that doesn't show the stems or the main stalk at all, you claim the plant had "no lack in vigor, nothing about a lack in terps", and you'd assume the high was good? And assumptions from me!? LOL! Look you've become unreasonable, and this is starting to feel like a waste of both of our time, and a stain on this thread. I just want people to have healthy, happy gardens, not destroy their mother rooms, and get their money's worth from clone vendors. Don't take it so personal. You've become too emotional and invested in creating a narrative that doesn't make any sense in order to defend yours and MamaFunk's reputation. Keep your reputation. I'm not here to get you pulled off the market. I'm here to help my fellow growers.


Again, just pointing out that these assumptions are based off your limited expertise in the matter and your visual observations. If I am wrong, please correct me.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 15, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Test your Blue Zkittlez cut.
> 
> 
> Can I see a picture?
> ...


Venom OG from Janes, if this is dudded then I would love to see the healthier version


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Again, just pointing out that these assumptions are based off your limited expertise in the matter and your visual observations. If I am wrong, please correct me.


You're trying to control the narrative in a real petty and snakey way. I give this forum's intelligence more respect than that, so I'll just leave the evidence out here and let them make up their own narrative and their own minds. 

I only ever worked with seeds, never had any Hop Latent Viroid (Hplvd) symptoms or issues, was a happy camper. Got clones from MamaFunk, bunched them with my genes in veg, and then a large portion of the garden started displaying Hplvd symptoms. Killed the symptomatic, tested the rest, found a positive Hplvd result. MamaFunk has said in this thread that Wedding Cake is "prone to issues", and a user posted a picture of a dudded Wedding Cake from MamaFunk. Wedding Cake was one of the strains I received from her, and it displayed lanky stems and easily breakable stems and lateral growth, all symptoms of Hplvd. See my previous posts for pictures and a PDF with the Hplvd results.

You share genetics with MamaFunk, and Hplvd is very, very transmissible. Therefore, I advise this forum to be on the lookout for Hplvd when dealing with you. Best of luck to you and your clone business. Much love to the gromies. Careful out there guys.

If anyone is concerned with Hplvd, Dark Heart does Hplvd testing. There are other companies who do too, though, so check around for pricing comparisons etc.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> You're trying to control the narrative in a real petty and snakey way. I give this forum's intelligence more respect than that, so I'll just leave the evidence out here and let them make up their own narrative and their own minds.
> 
> I only ever worked with seeds, never had any Hop Latent Viroid (Hplvd) symptoms or issues, was a happy camper. Got clones from MamaFunk, bunched them with my genes in veg, and then a large portion of the garden started displaying Hplvd symptoms. Killed the symptomatic, tested the rest, found a positive Hplvd result. MamaFunk has said in this thread that Wedding Cake is "prone to issues", and a user posted a picture of a dudded Wedding Cake from MamaFunk. Wedding Cake was one of the strains I received from her, and it displayed lanky stems and easily breakable stems and lateral growth, all symptoms of Hplvd. See my previous posts for pictures and a PDF with the Hplvd results.
> 
> ...


Once again, just clarifying your points. Call it snakey if you want. Not sure how me reiterating the facts is snakey but ok. Also, you never tested any of your mamafunk cuts so your tests are kind of irrelevant. There is a lot of assumptions in this. Just saying.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 15, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Once again, just clarifying your points. Call it snakey if you want. Not sure how me reiterating the facts is snakey but ok. Also, you never tested any of your mamafunk cuts so your tests are kind of irrelevant. There is a lot of assumptions in this. Just saying.


You're not reiterating the fact*s*. You're selecting a single fact (I didn't test mamafunk's cuts because I killed them after displaying hplvd), separating it from the other facts (introducing her cuts into a garden of pure seed-run genes made other mothers start displaying symptoms too/was later confirmed through testing that they caught hplvd), and trying to deceive the audience (in this case, your potentially paying customer base) into thinking that the rest of the story (the facts you omitted) is irrelevant. You're a snake, and beneath me. Sorry you're the way you are. I've been there before, and I can tell you, life is alot more enjoyable when you face things head on, with honesty and integrity and an open mind. No more responses from me. To the rest of the forum, sorry for being a part of this dragging on.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 15, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> You're not reiterating the fact*s*. You're selecting a single fact (I didn't test mamafunk's cuts because I killed them after displaying hplvd), separating it from the other facts (introducing her cuts into a garden of pure seed-run genes made other mothers start displaying symptoms too/was later confirmed through testing that they caught hplvd), and trying to deceive the audience (in this case, your potentially paying customer base) into thinking that the rest of the story (the facts you omitted) is irrelevant. You're a snake, and beneath me. Sorry you're the way you are. I've been there before, and I can tell you, life is alot more enjoyable when you face things head on, with honesty and integrity and an open mind. No more responses from me. To the rest of the forum, sorry for being a part of this dragging on.


I can assure you that my life is very enjoyable as is my integrity high


----------



## FullTimeNewb (Jan 16, 2021)

Did anyone flower a cut of mac1 from sunrise0420, pink box or spacefam and can confirm that its legit capscut? Thanks


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 16, 2021)

Here is an update on the no name plant (said it was slurricane ix)I had received from Aromatherapeuticgenetics its day 49 in flower


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm going to do this just to settle my mind.
> Thank you for the tip.





Aheadatime said:


> Check out Dark Heart Nursery. Pretty cheap and easy to test!


This. Use Dark Heart. It's cheap, relatively quick, and you mail them leaves from three different parts of the plants. They'll test for a panel of viroids and do additional tests as add-ons


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 17, 2021)

FullTimeNewb said:


> Did anyone flower a cut of mac1 from sunrise0420, pink box or spacefam and can confirm that its legit capscut? Thanks


No but i did get it from space farm, he gave me black cherry punch for free. Id. Go with him he seems legit and the clonne does look like mac, or at least thats what i tell myself. He said its def caps cut. His sfv looks great to.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2021)

A-Dub @ 4 weeks, deeply rooted (AlienDog (ether cut) x Sour Double)


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 17, 2021)

I've been curious about the Adubb...Nice work...

OP


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2021)

Is that heisens cut from deeply rooted? I've got a pack of the s1s set back. Think they do some swapping


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My condolences @Aheadatime for your loss no matter who you caught it from.
> 
> I brought this girl on the left into my garden, but didnt realize anything was wrong until I flowered her out and she ended up looking like this, with no terps and low potency.
> The problem soon spread to all cultivars in the same room.
> ...


was it the Fatso cut ? or the TK and FSG know of this boss ?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Is that heisens cut from deeply rooted? I've got a pack of the s1s set back. Think they do some swapping


I didn’t ask him who he got the cut from. He is more from the San Diego collective scene, I can’t imagine he has much contact with heisen.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> was it the Fatso cut ? or the TK and FSG know of this boss ?


That was the Fatso cut


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I only ever worked with seeds, never had any Hop Latent Viroid (Hplvd) symptoms or issues, was a happy camper. Got clones from MamaFunk, bunched them with my genes in veg, and then a large portion of the garden started displaying Hplvd symptoms. Killed the symptomatic, tested the rest, found a positive Hplvd result.


I have a couple questions. You said you got clones from mama funk. Put them in with your other veg stock, bunched them up, and then the rest of the plants got the viroid. Can you explain how your other plants got infected?
I am interested because I want to order from the Auntie when it warms up and get my mitts on that apple fritter.

My second question is why would you kill the mama funk clones and not get the offending ones from outside tested? The outside clones would be your control sample.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 17, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I have a couple questions. You said you got clones from mama funk. Put them in with your other veg stock, bunched them up, and then the rest of the plants got the viroid. Can you explain how your other plants got infected?
> I am interested because I want to order from the Auntie when it warms up and get my mitts on that apple fritter.
> 
> My second question is why would you kill the mama funk clones and not get the offending ones from outside tested? The outside clones would be your control sample.



The other plants got infected because I regularly top and deleaf my vegging girls. This is the most common vector for hplvd - trimmers/scissors. So not only were they touching/bunched together, but they were sharing trim scissors, without cleaning them in between use.

The second question, I didn't know about hplvd when I dealt with MamaFunk. After seeing the symptoms in my garden, I searched around, and once I learned what hplvd was, I was a bit.. panicked. How contagious was it exactly? If I brushed up against an infected plant with my arm, and brushed another, could that spread it? Does it spread through the roots? Through runoff? Will a dead leaf from an infected plant still contain the viroid? How long does it survive without a living host? Will dried and cured flower pass it through trimmers/clothing/shoes? What a headache. 

My solution was to immediately cull all of the symptomatic girls, deep clean the room, and buy new pots and trimmers. I kept the healthiest cut of only a handful of strains. To be certain my plan worked, I got these cuts tested. Even then, one of the girls ended up having it.

The question is framed in such a way that assumes I was interested in verifying MamaFunk's fault. I was not. I knew what happened. I wasn't interested in ruining her business, publicly shaming her, or getting a refund. My priority was to fix the problem I was dealing with by the time my flower room was ready to cycle. I still ended up two weeks behind schedule, but given the misfortune, everything worked out alright, and I gained experience and knowledge. I was cool with the whole thing. That's why I didn't advise people to avoid her, I just tell people to get their stuff tested.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 17, 2021)

DHN clones spreaded that virus everywhere. A lot of people don't even know they have it. A few dispensaries in cali stop carrying their cuts because of it..Small leaves, slow growth, etc...Gotta sour diesel from them a year or so ago. It had all the signs I just described..I tossed it asap. Had another strain from them that was just fine...Told myself I'm going back to seeds, but I'm a clone whore so it's hard(no pun intended)...

OP


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 17, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> DHN clones spreaded that virus everywhere. A lot of people don't even know they have it. A few dispensaries in cali stop carrying their cuts because of it..Small leaves, slow growth, etc...Gotta sour diesel from them a year or so ago. It had all the signs I just described..I tossed it asap. Had another strain from them that was just fine...Told myself I'm going back to seeds, but I'm a clone whore so it's hard(no pun intended)...
> 
> OP


Yeah it's tricky because some strains can be infected with it and not show symptoms. That's why it's called hops *latent *viroid. Rough stuff. Testing is awesome though, makes it so that you can make sure you have a clean mother room. Harder to do when you're juggling 20+ strains, I'd imagine. I'm a small fry, so testing for me is cheap and easy.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I didn’t ask him who he got the cut from. He is more from the San Diego collective scene, I can’t imagine he has much contact with heisen.


Heisens cuts been traded and circulated on there for a minute or two, just sayin. My supposed Corey cut went thru three cats, I believe and was supposedly his originally. Strainly has let em network much more than just geographically


----------



## quiescent (Jan 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> 3 days or so, right at freezing. I'm convinced the cold might be a tad easier on than that hot summer heat. Just a thought


Cold is perfectly fine, if not preferable. 

I've kept unrooted clones in plastic bags in the fridge for entire flower cycles. Just seal em up with a breath, wait a week, repeat. If there's not any condensation in the bag I add a spritz of water with a splash of h2o2 in the spray bottle, usually every other week. 

Cheaper and more space efficient way to pheno hunt numbers. 

I saw the grape dog you posted a while ago, looked like the D for sure. Any grape terms on the backend? I had a plant from the fems that looked like yours. Was insane.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2021)

It was almost all grape, but with some kick


----------



## fartsalot (Jan 18, 2021)

Has anybody purchased beans from Budsarelicious at all? Fast response to inquiries but as soon as I sent payment I haven’t heard anything back from him at all.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 19, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I've kept unrooted clones in plastic bags in the fridge for entire flower cycles. Just seal em up with a breath, wait a week, repeat. If there's not any condensation in the bag I add a spritz of water with a splash of h2o2 in the spray bottle, usually every other week.


I've heard of this. What's the success rate? I might try it with my next run to save space in the veg room, but I'm scared of losing a keeper pheno.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks like 3/4 gonna make it and I'm not sure the fourth won't. Look rough, got em after 3 days sub freezing temps, put in frig for two hrs, ocd got me, planted new pot fresh mix, been under a blurple after first week under cfl. Two weeks to the day today. Ice cream cake, zookies, trop cherry all got new growth, the duct tape is still standing, but looking iffy to me. Only bought two, got two freebies from pink box


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I've heard of this. What's the success rate? I might try it with my next run to save space in the veg room, but I'm scared of losing a keeper pheno.


I'd say 90%+. I haven't done this regularly so maybe I've been lucky in the past. I think the key is a clean fridge that's not set close to freezing in spots, clean snips, clean water and an attentive caretaker. This is something that is commonly done outside of weed.

I usually get 100% rates from fresh cuts but have lost a couple here and there using the fridge. That's more on me than the method, had some get mushed out by being frozen against the back wall. I'd say 37-40 are ideal temps.

Try it out on a few plants, I think if you're on your game it's solid.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Looks like 3/4 gonna make it and I'm not sure the fourth won't. Look rough, got em after 3 days sub freezing temps, put in frig for two hrs, ocd got me, planted new pot fresh mix, been under a blurple after first week under cfl. Two weeks to the day today. Ice cream cake, zookies, trop cherry all got new growth, the duct tape is still standing, but looking iffy to me. Only bought two, got two freebies from pink box


If leaves are standing on their own they'll come around. When leaves are always droopy and sad its usually all she wrote.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 20, 2021)

Pink Box Clones. GG 4
36 days from flip.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I usually get 100% rates from fresh cuts but have lost a couple here and there using the fridge. That's more on me than the method, had some get mushed out by being frozen against the back wall. I'd say 37-40 are ideal temps.
> 
> Try it out on a few plants, I think if you're on your game it's solid.


]

Agreed but people putting hand warmers in shipments of clones are their own worst enemy ..give me cold clippings


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 20, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Pink Box Clones. GG 4
> 36 days from flip.


have you come to a conclusion yet @Mogro whether it's real or not? Or have a feeling i should say?


----------



## Mogro (Jan 20, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> have you come to a conclusion yet @Mogro whether it's real or not? Or have a feeling i should say?


I wish I could. The only trait I know to go by is a leaf twist that was shown here on roll it up. I didn’t have that in veg. I’m hoping by the time I let them finish up somebody here will know. If not I’ll wait for it to cure and see how potent it is.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 20, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> have you come to a conclusion yet @Mogro whether it's real or not? Or have a feeling i should say?


If not him I image someone in here could point it out the real deal.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mogro said:


> I wish I could. The only trait I know to go by is a leaf twist that was shown here on roll it up. I didn’t have that in veg. I’m hoping by the time I let them finish up somebody here will know. If not I’ll wait for it to cure and see how potent it is.


Just the leaf twist? I got one in veg that does that.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 21, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Just the leaf twist? I got one in veg that does that.


Post a couple of pictures. Veg and flower if you have them. I’m sure somebody on here will know if it’s the original cut.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 21, 2021)

Hahahaha, after reading this, hard pass on clones lol. Omg what a headache. As if worrying about pests was bad enough, now there's some latent ninja virus that ruins all your genetics!? Hard pass lol. 

I guess if you have access to testing and can isolate but what a headache imo. 

Strainly is interesting though.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Hahahaha, after reading this, hard pass on clones lol. Omg what a headache. As if worrying about pests was bad enough, now there's some latent ninja virus that ruins all your genetics!? Hard pass lol.
> 
> I guess if you have access to testing and can isolate but what a headache imo.
> 
> Strainly is interesting though.


Clones are great. Just be smart. Isolate it, sulfur dip, then send a leaf tissue to get tested. A 25$ test and a little bit of precaution is a great tradeoff for a healthy mom of a good strain.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 21, 2021)

New article on HpLVd. Excellent info in there.









An elusive pathogen is damaging cannabis crops - here's how to fight it


Joseph Ramahi, chief science officer for Cultivaris Hemp, explains best practices for cannabis cultivators to combat hop latent viroid.




mjbizdaily.com


----------



## boybelue (Jan 22, 2021)

fartsalot said:


> Has anybody purchased beans from Budsarelicious at all? Fast response to inquiries but as soon as I sent payment I haven’t heard anything back from him at all.


He’s a really good dude or has been to me anyway, I chat with him on WhatsApp a lot, I’ve placed orders at midweeksong for discontinued stock and couldn’t get the payment to them and I sent the money to Jason through PayPal and he wired it to them from his bank. On more than one occasion and several hundred dollars, so yea really good dude in my book.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I didn’t ask him who he got the cut from. He is more from the San Diego collective scene, I can’t imagine he has much contact with heisen.


They’ve actually traded quite a bit, I believe they’ve since had a falling out, another story but a lot of Heisens genetics came from DRN, the Adub and I believe the coveted GG4 cut, which everybody reserves as the legit cut. DRN is the Hub


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

boybelue said:


> They’ve actually traded quite a bit, I believe they’ve since had a falling out, another story but a lot of Heisens genetics came from DRN, the Adub and I believe the coveted GG4 cut, which everybody reserves as the legit cut. DRN is the Hub


Why it’s silly to assume right?!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 22, 2021)

My meat breath from pink box around 8 weeks might give her a couple more days before she gets the chop


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2021)

I don’t suppose anyone is sitting on grateful breath?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t suppose anyone is sitting on grateful breath?


I do.
I am grateful to take a breath everyday


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2021)

That’s actually what I want it for, if you have smoked it, it actually dilates your breath passages and help breathing!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 23, 2021)

No other then the peanut butter breath I grew I have not had the chance to try any other thug pug yet.


----------



## Railage (Jan 23, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> No other then the peanut butter breath I grew I have not had the chance to try any other thug pug yet.


That was a Gage Green Group strain.

Cherry Pie Kush x Joseph OG

Also Cherry Pie Kush x Mendo Montage is Mendo Breath and the F2 of it is what Gromer used in his crosses, I think Gromer made his own Mendo Breath F4 for his newer crosses, actually yeah I’m pretty sure cause Studly is the grandpa of the F4

@colocowboy

Breath aka Cherry Pie Kush BX2 is coming out on 1/28 if that helps you at all, prob be $500 for a 21 pack.

I have the Prominence aka Cherry Pie Kush BX1, I ran 4 seeds and got all males.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Ya that does help, do you know if the cherry pie kush carries that bronchial trait?


----------



## Railage (Jan 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Ya that does help, do you know if the cherry pie kush carries that bronchial trait?


I’ll ask around, I follow a few people on IG who finished out the Bx1 and I know that RussianAssasinBoyz on IG held the original Cherry Pie Kush that GGG got back to make the new CPK crosses I can ask them as well.

I’ll try to get that info before the BX2 drops on the 28th


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Railage said:


> I’ll ask around, I follow a few people on IG who finished out the Bx1 and I know that RussianAssasinBoyz on IG held the original Cherry Pie Kush that GGG got back to make the new CPK crosses I can ask them as well.
> 
> I’ll try to get that info before the BX2 drops on the 28th


Wow, thank you!


----------



## Railage (Jan 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Wow, thank you!


Your welcome, it’s just typing out a few messages, I’m already done


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 23, 2021)

Mac1 around 3ish weeks. I had obtained this cut somewhat locally


----------



## Railage (Jan 23, 2021)

@colocowboy 



Now that might just be GGG hyping but I don’t think they need anymore hype to sell out, I’ll post it up if any of the people I DMed message back.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 24, 2021)

Skywalker OG
SFV OG kush 
Cherry Dosidos 
Gush Mintz

OP


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 24, 2021)

I would only swap out cherry dosidos for dosilato.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 24, 2021)

I have most of those and I'm not sure why Sergio and Co. switched from Dosilato #7 to #8, but #8 totally lacks vigor. Glazed Apricot is very vigorous and the Cherry Dosidos is straight fire.

Just a heads up that CLTVTD is on the cusp of dropping the SFV as well so maybe pick something that won't be flooding the market.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 24, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Skywalker OG
> SFV OG kush
> Cherry Dosidos
> Gush Mintz
> ...


Ended up going with Gush Mintz, Cherry Dosidos, Glazed Apricot Gelato, SFV OG and Black Diamond. I wanted to grab that Black Diamond after reading about its medicinal value.

I feel like the Skywalker OG will be making its rounds again for the outdoor season and Darkheart usually keeps stock up around so I will have another chance to grab her.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 24, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> I have most of those and I'm not sure why Sergio and Co. switched from Dosilato #7 to #8, but #8 totally lacks vigor. Glazed Apricot is very vigorous and the Cherry Dosidos is straight fire.
> 
> Just a heads up that CLTVTD is on the cusp of dropping the SFV as well so maybe pick something that won't be flooding the market.


Thanks for the heads up on that. I have an eye on a few of their other strains. That Ice Cream Man looks fire.


----------



## Railage (Jan 24, 2021)

Melon Cake day 60 freebie from Pink Box


----------



## Railage (Jan 24, 2021)

The cut I got was actually kinda crappy, I had to veg it for a long ass time to get any cuts, and the cuts I got weren’t great but they rooted out and got a little vigor.

the now n later died



The above pic is old, the flowered out plant and this heavily topped mother are one of the three from the above pic.



and two cuts of it rooted and transplanted going through a 21 day veg (after rooting out) before flower.


----------



## boybelue (Jan 24, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> I have most of those and I'm not sure why Sergio and Co. switched from Dosilato #7 to #8, but #8 totally lacks vigor. Glazed Apricot is very vigorous and the Cherry Dosidos is straight fire.
> 
> Just a heads up that CLTVTD is on the cusp of dropping the SFV as well so maybe pick something that won't be flooding the market.


Did you try the sour gelato 13?


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 24, 2021)

boybelue said:


> Did you try the sour gelato 13?


I kept missing out on the Sour Gelato 13. The last drop near me was Lake Tahoe which is a scenic drive but we were in the middle of a move and that drive is 90-150 minutes each way depending on what is happening. I hope that I can snatch one up before they are not dropping it anymore.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 25, 2021)

gmo cut i got passed. end of week 10 or about


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> gmo cut i got passed. end of week 10 or aboutView attachment 4806509


Another one! You are killin it bro between this and the. Top lem ur killin it


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2021)

Dookie farms, Out of Lansing Michigan. Anybody dealt with them? 

About to order their GMO clone, Allegedly a huge yielder and tests out in the 30's.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 25, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Dookie farms, Out of Lansing Michigan. Anybody dealt with them?
> 
> About to order their GMO clone, Allegedly a huge yielder and tests out in the 30's.


I've never dealt with Dookie, but that GMO cut is alllll over michigan, so it would make sense if he has the cut. It's a huge yielder and does test high, but it takes 12 weeks I've heard.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2021)

All 4 pink box are alive and kicking. 19 days from frozen mailbox and planted same day. Coming out of rough stage and eating now.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I've never dealt with Dookie, but that GMO cut is alllll over michigan, so it would make sense if he has the cut. It's a huge yielder and does test high, but it takes 12 weeks I've heard.


Honestly it’s not great till 13!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Dookie farms, Out of Lansing Michigan. Anybody dealt with them?
> 
> About to order their GMO clone, Allegedly a huge yielder and tests out in the 30's.


Dookie farms was/is a member here. Goes by kaka on other forums. He is as legit as they come. i Have followed him for over a year and seen where he has struggled to keep things going, but never sells out. He only offers what he knows is legit, and it seems he grows them first to prove it. Half the people on strainly are just clipping plants they bought a month ago and cashing in. Dookie seems to at least have a code of ethics.....also one of the few that will not sell Mac1, only gift it with decent size orders.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Dookie farms was/is a member here. Goes by kaka on other forums. He is as legit as they come. i Have followed him for over a year and seen where he has struggled to keep things going, but never sells out. He only offers what he knows is legit, and it seems he grows them first to prove it. Half the people on strainly are just clipping plants they bought a month ago and cashing in. Dookie seems to at least have a code of ethics.....also one of the few that will not sell Mac1, only gift it with decent size orders.


Seeing atg is pulling his own cuts now. I want established cuts, not someone phenohunting the same as I do per pack. Lol. Lot o ig clones guys joined ranks together, the Kult!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Seeing atg is pulling his own cuts now. I want established cuts, not someone phenohunting the same as I do per pack. Lol. Lot o ig clones guys joined ranks together, the Kult!


What cuts of his are gettin pulled?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 25, 2021)

He’s been selling his own selections for a while, those were most of things I got from him actually. His selection of meat madness is fire, his Durban is meh.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Seeing atg is pulling his own cuts now. I want established cuts, not someone phenohunting the same as I do per pack. Lol. Lot o ig clones guys joined ranks together, the Kult!


I don’t even know who atg is. Dookie farms is the only one I ever considered when it comes to clones. He is the only one who has been around for a while and expands his offerings slowly. Alwsys heard about clean cuts, and never anything bad. I’m in the flower business, so cuts don’t really appeal to me. I just keep popping seeds to find the new new that no one else has.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> I don’t even know who atg is. Dookie farms is the only one I ever considered when it comes to clones. He is the only one who has been around for a while and expands his offerings slowly. Alwsys heard about clean cuts, and never anything bad. I’m in the flower business, so cuts don’t really appeal to me. I just keep popping seeds to find the new new that no one else has.


I tried to hit him up once, he never got back.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I tried to hit him up once, he never got back.


Never dealt with him myself. Clone trading was cool behind the scenes when it was the only way for people to get other genetics. Now that everything is going legal it seems like a shortcut for newbs. No disrespect to anyone getting started, but it kinda like drug companies trading around different cures for cancer.....greed just doesn’t allow that to happen. I’m sure some slip through the cracks, but not like we are seeing now, scamming is at an All time high right now with every aspect of the industry.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> He’s been selling his own selections for a while, those were most of things I got from him actually. His selection of meat madness is fire, his Durban is meh.


I had thought he meant like tossing the pheno away lol. I am not to pleased with his slurricane ix


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I've never dealt with Dookie, but that GMO cut is alllll over michigan, so it would make sense if he has the cut. It's a huge yielder and does test high, but it takes 12 weeks I've heard.



He says it runs great outdoors in Michigan, can't be the same cut. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had thought he meant like tossing the pheno away lol. I am not to pleased with his slurricane ix


He is pretty proud of that one. They cull ones that don’t sell well from time to time. No doubt there’s a large group that are sort of in together.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> He is pretty proud of that one. They cull ones that don’t sell well from time to time. No doubt there’s a large group that are sort of in together.


Yea idek if I have that cut to be honest. Will give her another go and decide next round if she stays.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 26, 2021)

Pink Box gg4. 42 days from the flip. 
Starting to fill out a bit.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 26, 2021)

See now that looks like the gg strains pictures!


----------



## Mogro (Jan 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> See now that looks like the gg strains pictures!


I will be so happy if this is the real cut. 
It stretched a bit after the flip. Wanted more N in flower than my other strains. Looks like it is going to be a heavy yielder.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 27, 2021)

That's GG strains, not josey whales cut.
These are the pictures of runtz from pinkbox
They're probably my favorite looking plant currently
Along with my Duct tape.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

arcalion said:


> That's GG strains, not josey whales cut.
> These are the pictures of runtz from pinkbox
> They're probably my favorite looking plant currently
> Along with my Duct tape.


I’m confused. I thought Josef Wales started gg strains. The gg4 they have as the original isn’t the Josef Wales cut. If so who’s cut won the cup.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 27, 2021)

Mogro said:


> I’m confused. I thought Josef Wales started gg strains. The gg4 they have as the original isn’t the Josef Wales cut. If so who’s cut won the cup.
> Thanks for the info.


Gg strains I'm sure was beans that were back crossed or something, but I'm telling you your pictures don't look like all the josey wale cuts I've seen; I mean it's still a gorilla glue, just not that individual cut, I can't believe no one has commented a picture of there authentic cut yet


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 27, 2021)

Just a heads up. The Canna Clones vendor account that has the $40 listed Oreoz is not Canna Clones. Spoke with the actual rep of Canna Clones via their number listed on their twitter and they informed me it was a fake account.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Gg strains I'm sure was beans that were back crossed or something, but I'm telling you your pictures don't look like all the josey wale cuts I've seen; I mean it's still a gorilla glue, just not that individual cut, I can't believe no one has commented a picture of there authentic cut yet


It all adds up. GG strains doesn’t clarify that on their website. I have seen a picture on a thread here of the Josey’s cut in veg. It has a distinct twist to a few leaves. The cut I have doesn’t express that trait. I’m sure or hope it is potent. I’ll know in a few more weeks. I’ll keep on the hunt for it.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 27, 2021)

Hats off to Strainly for already banning that dude. I am all for people doing their own business but use your own name. Canna Clones has worked hard to get where they are. They don't need your lack of accountability getting confused in their business and then having issues they have no control over.


----------



## arcalion (Jan 27, 2021)

Mogro said:


> It all adds up. GG strains doesn’t clarify that on their website. I have seen a picture on a thread here of the Josey’s cut in veg. It has a distinct twist to a few leaves. The cut I have doesn’t express that trait. I’m sure or hope it is potent. I’ll know in a few more weeks. I’ll keep on the hunt for it.


Yeah we both in same boat, I have that same exact strain and currently trying to get my hands on the real deal cut


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Yeah we both in same boat, I have that same exact strain and currently trying to get my hands on the real deal cut


Everybody thinks they have it. The ones that do aren’t wanting to share.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 27, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Everybody thinks they have it. The ones that do aren’t wanting to share.


Anyone ever grown out the DHN cut of it?? Someone I saw claimed it was verified by Josey Whales. I know they have cleaned it up now since all the dudding issues.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Anyone ever grown out the DHN cut of it?? Someone I saw claimed it was verified by Josey Whales. I know they have cleaned it up now since all the dudding issues.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

I’d try a run with their’s if I could. I need somebody in California to get a cut and throw it on strainly. 
“hint,hint”


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Gg strains I'm sure was beans that were back crossed or something, but I'm telling you your pictures don't look like all the josey wale cuts I've seen; I mean it's still a gorilla glue, just not that individual cut, I can't believe no one has commented a picture of there authentic cut yet


Gg strains is/was Josey Wales company. Their gg4 clone is “the gorilla glue #4”, I’m surprised you don’t think it looks right. It looks just like some of the pics on their site! MINE looks wrong!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2021)

arcalion said:


> That's GG strains, not josey whales cut.
> These are the pictures of runtz from pinkbox
> They're probably my favorite looking plant currently
> Along with my Duct tape.


My runtz f2s are beautiful . But on topic, that duct tape was calling my name too, she's coming along


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Gg strains is/was Josey Wales company. Their gg4 clone is “the gorilla glue #4”, I’m surprised you don’t think it looks right. It looks just like some of the pics on their site! MINE looks wrong!


I have no first hand knowledge of the strain. I’ve never seen it in person or had the pleasure to smoke it. I’m going by feedback on this thread. I’ve been excited about this cut all week since the buds started swelling. I would like the genuine cut.
Arcallion stated he thought they were s1’s. That would be different than Josey’s cut. 
I’ll keep posting pictures all the way through harvest and let you know how it smokes. If this isn’t an actual cut of the cup winning plant it has to be the next best thing.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Gg strains is the cut they sell as the “certified genetics” look it up!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 27, 2021)

This is what I have in veg for glue.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

This is what I have been hunting. It was posted on real gg4 thread by Hydro red. It was verified by akhiymjames. It has a distinct pinwheel shape.
I have been looking for a gg4 cut that has this leaf in veg. I don’t know if I’m chasing the right plant or not. 

https://rollitup.org/attachments/20160311_015647-jpg.3628898/


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 27, 2021)

If she ain't real not much of a loss got her for $10


----------



## Mogro (Jan 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> View attachment 4809301
> 
> If she ain't real not much of a loss got her for $10


Have you flowered her out yet.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 28, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Have you flowered her out yet.


I have 1 in flower only been there going on 2 weeks.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 28, 2021)

IMO people need to realize that 90% of the iconic strains that are out there are indeed recreations of the original. Up until the Cookie craze, the older genetics weren’t passed around like they are today. So its just a game of trying someone else’s interpretation of the original and see if it fits your needs.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2021)

All goin, ready to practice cloning skills. Obviously patience is key when messing with cuts and clones. 22 days from ice cold journey and destination. My 4 from pink box. Ice cream cake, zookies, duct tape, and trop cherries. Daily growth. Stoked. Sorry bout pic quality


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on the Dookie farms GMO cookie clones. Will report back, should be overnighted via fed ex( 60$) should have it by tomorrow or Sunday..Im thinking.

200$ and he ships 2 clones ( only during winter) another 60 bucks for shipping. Small price to pay if it goes as advertised. 

Massive yielder
Tests out at 30 plus
Finishes fine in Mid michigan outdoors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Dookie farms GMO cookie clones. Will report back, should be overnighted via fed ex( 60$) should have it by tomorrow or Sunday..Im thinking.
> 
> 200$ and he ships 2 clones ( only during winter) another 60 bucks for shipping. Small price to pay if it goes as advertised.
> 
> ...


Having grown outdoors in Illinois for many years I just don't see gmo being able to finish by 1st week of October. Not sure if Michigan gets a little more time than that but Northern Illinois we'd usually get rain and snow at that point.

Not saying it won't finish in time but im curious to hear if it does. I've heard folks running gmo 12 week, but most 10-11 for sure.

Either way indoor it'll be worth it for sure. Its great smoke.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 29, 2021)

gmo is magic at 13


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Having grown outdoors in Illinois for many years I just don't see gmo being able to finish by 1st week of October. Not sure if Michigan gets a little more time than that but Northern Illinois we'd usually get rain and snow at that point.
> 
> Not saying it won't finish in time but im curious to hear if it does. I've heard folks running gmo 12 week, but most 10-11 for sure.
> 
> Either way indoor it'll be worth it for sure. Its great smoke.



I have run outties til November 6-7 before in a good fall..but usually I gotta yank by Mid october. Ive done some research and this Dookie farms guy had a good rep.. If he says it finishes good 3 hours north of me..I gotta lean to believe him.. But well see.. Im hearing these GMO are a 80 - 90 day strain.. Maybe this guy hit the bean lottery and it finishes in 9 weeks.


Your Dynoberry is lookin fat and squatty, Lookin real nice n healthy.. No food yet, lite feeder. Im assuming very small stretch?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I have run outties til November 6-7 before in a good fall..but usually I gotta yank by Mid october. Ive done some research and this Dookie farms guy had a good rep.. If he says it finishes good 3 hours north of me..I gotta lean to believe him.. But well see.. Im hearing these GMO are a 80 - 90 day strain.. Maybe this guy hit the bean lottery and it finishes in 9 weeks.
> 
> 
> Your Dynoberry is lookin fat and squatty, Lookin real nice n healthy.. No food yet, lite feeder. Im assuming very small stretch?


Damn all the way till November! Thats a good season for sure. Dookie is solid I'm just surprised it has time to finish.

Typically the dynoberry stay reasonable. The lankier ones will show themselves in veg so shouldn't be too stretch if she's a squat girl.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 31, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Gg strains I'm sure was beans that were back crossed or something, but I'm telling you your pictures don't look like all the josey wale cuts I've seen; I mean it's still a gorilla glue, just not that individual cut, I can't believe no one has commented a picture of there authentic cut yet


Its not knobby like gg4


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2021)

How does this look? Was told she is the real deal GG4. Supposedly sourced from
Josey back in the day. 
First time flowering the cut.
Sure stacked at the end. Could have went a little higher on the nutes earlier on. Getting close to chop. On about the 3 day of flush with some molasses.

Oh and while we are at it. How do the rest look?
Wedding Cake. Jbeesy cut triangle mints.
Has a cherry smell. Small buds but lots of frost. Could have went higher on nutes hear to.

Dosido.
Same, lots of smaller buds. Quite striking orange hairs. She is starting to purple up I’m guessing because of the flush and cool night temps.

And GMO this pick is from a couple weeks ago. She slowly stacking. Long colas. Still white pistols. Taking water and 500ppm megacrop III. Starting to get amber trics. on outer leaves. I hear she goes longer like 12weeks. This was back on the 12th of Jan.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 31, 2021)

Turpman said:


> How does this look? Was told she is the real deal GG4. Supposedly sourced from
> Josey back in the day.
> First time flowering the cut.
> Sure stacked at the end. Could have went a little higher on the nutes earlier on. Getting close to chop. On about the 3 day of flush with some molasses.
> ...


Thanks for the pic of gg. It does look different than mine from Pink Box. I know type of light and other factors change bud structure. How long did it take for her to finish. Mine seems to be finish a little sooner than most strains. She’s not done yet so I will have to see.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Thanks for the pic of gg. It does look different than mine from Pink Box. I know type of light and other factors change bud structure. How long did it take for her to finish. Mine seems to be finish a little sooner than most strains. She’s not done yet so I will have to see.


58 days. Under bridgelux 3500k I cant say I’m 100% sure, just was told it is.


----------



## Mogro (Jan 31, 2021)

Turpman said:


> 58 days. Under bridgelux 3500k I cant say I’m 100% sure, just was told it is.


I’m at 48 from the flip. A few are turning amber.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 1, 2021)

Who’s some reputable places for good priced clones on strainly


----------



## Mogro (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Who’s some reputable places for good priced clones on strainly


I’ve had good luck with Shoreline Genetics and Pink Box Clones. I only use cash and didn’t have any problems.


----------



## Matti (Feb 1, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Yea I saw that he has good service, but how is the quality/health of his clones? Thx
> 
> OP





Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I was thinking about using him, but a lot the mother plants look unhealthy in his pics...:/
> 
> OP


They don't even sell clones


----------



## boybelue (Feb 1, 2021)

Turpman said:


> 58 days. Under bridgelux 3500k I cant say I’m 100% sure, just was told it is.


Strips?


----------



## Turpman (Feb 1, 2021)

boybelue said:


> Strips?


Ya


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Matti said:


> They don't even sell clones


WTF!
PNWStrainHunter absolutely sells clones.

This is just A to G


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 3, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Looking at the ic thread; this gg4 is 37 days in
> 
> Fuk pink box gg4 is probably the seed varient so not the real deal x.x, sucks because I made more clones of it to put on my table for next month. Now I don't think the runtz I got from him is legit either


What's up with stock photo with the copyright watermark?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 3, 2021)

Guys, it’s totally possible to have identical genetics which aren’t identical. Genetic mutations are real and happen all the time. Why do you think that identical twins look slightly different? It has more to do with genetic mutations than it does environment. Of course environment is also a factor. Fox tailed buds can be the result of environment, genetics, or both.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 3, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Anyone ever grown out the DHN cut of it?? Someone I saw claimed it was verified by Josey Whales. I know they have cleaned it up now since all the dudding issues.


I grew it years ago. It was solid.. until it dudded.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Who’s some reputable places for good priced clones on strainly



Just received my first strainly clone, Dookie farms.. Gmo cut. 

Packaging was first class, the post office took 48 hours to get it to me instead of the overnight.. Clones look outstanding, heat packs were still warm and nice healthy roots in the root riot cubes. Dookie tossed in an extra clone too. 

Will no doubt order from this guy again, answered email quickly and professionaly.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 3, 2021)

My gmo from pink barely stretched at all and my platinum garlic is way more stretchy so idk. Trichs barely smell but not fruity at all only week 3 so we'll see. Don't have high hopes it's legit


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My gmo from pink barely stretched at all and my platinum garlic is way more stretchy so idk. Trichs barely smell but not fruity at all only week 3 so we'll see. Don't have high hopes it's legit



Interesting


----------



## Mogro (Feb 3, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> What's up with stock photo with the copyright watermark?


I don’t think pink box was dishonest. Does anybody know if GG strains original glue is an s1 of the Josey Wales cut. Or is it an actual cut of Josey Wales gg4 that won the cups. That is the real question.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 3, 2021)

Pink Box Clones gg4 at 50 days from the flip. I'm going to be clipping a bud off of this tonight and let it dry. I can’t stand it no more and just half to test it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Pink Box Clones gg4 at 50 days from the flip. I'm going to be clipping a bud off of this tonight and let it dry. I can’t stand it no more and just half to test it.


I personally haven't grown the gg4 cut but that pic of yours doesn't look like the cut from what I remember. Could still be a legit gg4 cut but with genetic drift or "tiring" of the cut ie a cut from a cut from a cut from a cut etc... 

Hopefully it hits good and taste great for you


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Pink Box Clones gg4 at 50 days from the flip. I'm going to be clipping a bud off of this tonight and let it dry. I can’t stand it no more and just half to test it.


Yeah, unfortunately I don't think that's gg4. It could be a s1 or like @thenotsoesoteric said growing different from genetic drift. Here is mine at around day 50


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Pink Box Clones gg4 at 50 days from the flip. I'm going to be clipping a bud off of this tonight and let it dry. I can’t stand it no more and just half to test it.


Are you growing in soil? GG4 in soil often looks different than hydro,


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 3, 2021)

Check out icmag for all the different expressions of authentic GG4. Lots of posts by Josey (Grizz) himself about how to best grow the cut over there.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Are you growing in soil? GG4 in soil often looks different than hydro,


Yes, organic soil. Subs mix. They are flowering under (2) 315 cmh in a 4’x 4’ tent.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Yes, organic soil. Subs mix. They are flowering under (2) 315 cmh in a 4’x 4’ tent.


And aerated teas from about the third week of flower on.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 3, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I don't think that's gg4. It could be a s1 or like @thenotsoesoteric said growing different from genetic drift. Here is mine at around day 50
> View attachment 4815571


Do you think or know your cut is the real deal.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Do you think or know your cut is the real deal.


Yeah it's real for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Does either of your guys GG4, have the leaf wave or twist, I've heard about?


----------



## Mogro (Feb 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Does either of your guys GG4, have the leaf wave or twist, I've heard about?





dubekoms said:


> Yeah it's real for sure.


Does it look like this in veg at any point.


https://rollitup.org/attachments/20160311_015647-jpg.3628898/


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Does it look like this in veg at any point.
> 
> 
> https://rollitup.org/attachments/20160311_015647-jpg.3628898/


My gg4 x chocolate diesel had that


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Does either of your guys GG4, have the leaf wave or twist, I've heard about?





Mogro said:


> Does it look like this in veg at any point.
> 
> 
> https://rollitup.org/attachments/20160311_015647-jpg.3628898/


Yeah it's got the leaf twist. Grows out of it when you put it into flower.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Does it look like this in veg at any point.
> 
> 
> https://rollitup.org/attachments/20160311_015647-jpg.3628898/


@antonioverde could possibly verify.
I've only grown crosses of her.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 4, 2021)

GG#4 straight from Josey in 2014. Pics are also from 2014 at 45 days bloom and 20 days bloom. Run her 70 days for her best terpines and strength. I dont have any new pics of her but i can say different temps and different soils make her look slightly different but her calyx structure always stays similar and easy to spot but that also makes her offspring hard to tell if its the original or not. Ive ran plenty of her S1s and crosses and the only one that ever came close to her is GG4 x Wedding cake that i call Gorilla Cake. Ill have to take some newer pics of the OG gg4 and my Gorilla Cake someday when i got a chance.


----------



## arcalion (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah that's the real gg#4


----------



## Mogro (Feb 4, 2021)

booms111 said:


> GG#4 straight from Josey in 2014. Pics are also from 2014 at 45 days bloom and 20 days bloom. Run her 70 days for her best terpines and strength. I dont have any new pics of her but i can say different temps and different soils make her look slightly different but her calyx structure always stays similar and easy to spot but that also makes her offspring hard to tell if its the original or not. Ive ran plenty of her S1s and crosses and the only one that ever came close to her is GG4 x Wedding cake that i call Gorilla Cake. Ill have to take some newer pics of the OG gg4 and my Gorilla Cake someday when i got a chance.
> 
> View attachment 4816008View attachment 4816010


Thanks for the pics and info. Kinda settles it for me. I do not have the Josey cut. Probably an s1. I’ll post another pic before I harvest. Probably going to be another week or two. Hopefully it has some kick to it.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 6, 2021)

Got some Pollen from Strainly... Space Runtz... almost a week after using it......not a single hair has withered or changed colors... Thanks ROC !!!


----------



## Foulal (Feb 6, 2021)

Pink animal crackers bred by Mosca. Sourced from Triple Ott Organics
grown poorly by me but still turned out nice


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 9, 2021)

anyone have experience with the vendor "top shelf seeds" on strainly? trying to get a legit or close to legit gellato or ice cream cake or the mac1 or gmo. i see top shelf seeds has the mac1 and ice cream cake phinest cut. 78/78 positive reviws but mostly sells seeds. should i consider these clones fairly legit or the source at least fairly legit. if not how about pnw strain hunters? the only other two sources i was considering i saw ppl mention here but didnt find much useful so any input on pink box or deeply rooted would help as well. im in a bind and need clones not seeds rn and i dont wanna waste time and money but i also kinda have no choice atm


----------



## bulletxs (Feb 9, 2021)

outliergenetix said:


> anyone have experience with the vendor "top shelf seeds" on strainly? trying to get a legit or close to legit gellato or ice cream cake or the mac1 or gmo. i see top shelf seeds has the mac1 and ice cream cake phinest cut. 78/78 positive reviws but mostly sells seeds. should i consider these clones fairly legit or the source at least fairly legit. if not how about pnw strain hunters? the only other two sources i was considering i saw ppl mention here but didnt find much useful so any input on pink box or deeply rooted would help as well. im in a bind and need clones not seeds rn and i dont wanna waste time and money but i also kinda have no choice atm


I got my Mac1 cut from pinkbox along with a few other clones from their menu a few weeks ago. They survived the below zero temps here during shipment without issue and were healthy and well rooted upon arrival. Cant speak to if all the cuts are real or not yet but the overall experience with pinkbox was a positive one for me.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 10, 2021)

Dude sold me Corn starch.... gotta love the low baller crooks...


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 10, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Dude sold me Corn starch.... gotta love the low baller crooks...


The one pushing the Space Runtz pollen??


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Dude sold me Corn starch.... gotta love the low baller crooks...


some folk mix it in corn flour before refrigerating


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> some folk mix it in corn flour before refrigerating


What's that do


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

jungle666 said:


> What's that do


i think it's due to the size of the pollen so kind of expands the product to make it go further, (or it could be minus the pollen)


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> some folk mix it in corn flour before refrigerating


Makes sense, to give it more surface space I am guessing and less wasted pollen. I just read a thread where a well regarded poster said he cuts his pollen at 1/4 tsp pollen to 3 tsp flour. That is a 1 to 12 ratio. That is crazy like crack!!!

The thread: 





pollen storage


hey friends, can anyone give me the proper way to store pollen,got a stud that i just dusted a great girl with,im planning on it given it a couple more days and going to cut all the sacks and off with his head.gotta a cross right now of bubble girl and white alien haze,should be some fire when...



www.rollitup.org




.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2021)

It acts as a desiccant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Makes sense, to give it more surface space I am guessing and less wasted pollen. I just read a thread where a well regarded poster said he cuts his pollen at 1/4 tsp pollen to 3 tsp flour. That is a 1 to 12 ratio. That is crazy like crack!!!
> 
> The thread:
> 
> ...


You can go higher even on the ratio 
Keeps it from getting moist


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 10, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You can go higher even on the ratio
> Keeps it from getting moist


You don't want to go too high and forget the pollen.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You don't want to go too high and forget the pollen.


make yourself a good thick sauce though


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 10, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> make yourself a good thick sauce though


So that's the trick for the edibles


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 10, 2021)

Honestly its the 2nd time I bought pollen from him... last time it was the Eastside OG Sherb Pollen....same exact problem ...not a single hair took the pollen at day 26 of flowering on 5 different plants... I just blamed myself and was like maybe I ordered old polllen...this was back in September... 

On this transaction on Strainly ROC didnt send me the conformation on the transaction ... I couldnt leave him a review ...the First time I got pollen from him ...we did it the normal way... strainly even emailed me and warned me not to do business on their site this way.... oh well... I've only used the site for Pollen from him...maybe he saw my low count of reviews and thought come up time....either way he's trash ...Id rather u steal my money str8 up than send me some pure bunkness ....


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You don't want to go *get* too high and forget the pollen.


Fixed that for you. LOL


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Honestly its the 2nd time I bought pollen from him... last time it was the Eastside OG Sherb Pollen....same exact problem ...not a single hair took the pollen at day 26 of flowering on 5 different plants... I just blamed myself and was like maybe I ordered old polllen...this was back in September...
> 
> On this transaction on Strainly ROC didnt send me the conformation on the transaction ... I couldnt leave him a review ...the First time I got pollen from him ...we did it the normal way... strainly even emailed me and warned me not to do business on their site this way.... oh well... I've only used the site for Pollen from him...maybe he saw my low count of reviews and thought come up time....either way he's trash ...Id rather u steal my money str8 up than send me some pure bunkness ....


Yeh but what are his other reviews saying?


----------



## FullTimeNewb (Feb 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got a mac1 cut from spacefarm fast shipping clone rooted in a wk. Anyone know if hes legit. Jw but i doubt anyone would know


Did you flower out that mac from spacefarm by now and can confirm thats it legit? Cheers


----------



## Omarfolks (Feb 12, 2021)

Kush mints from pinkbox update


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2021)

FullTimeNewb said:


> Did you flower out that mac from spacefarm by now and can confirm thats it legit? Cheers


It’s legit.


----------



## FullTimeNewb (Feb 12, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It’s legit.


Ok thanks. I will give him a try.. Ive been looking for a legit mac1 cut for 4 years now.. Do you know if he has IG? 

TheSpaceFarm recently changed his name to Dank Stank on strainly if anyone is looking for him.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2021)

FullTimeNewb said:


> Did you flower out that mac from spacefarm by now and can confirm thats it legit? Cheers


Nope im going to this round, it grows slow as hell so it must be.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 15, 2021)

gg4 from pink box clones. 61 days from flip.


----------



## arcalion (Feb 15, 2021)

Mogro said:


> gg4 from pink box clones. 61 days from flip.


least there looking frosty, i don't know if they look that great that im going to keep mine since ive got other good strains


----------



## Mogro (Feb 15, 2021)

Mogro said:


> gg4 from pink box clones. 61 days from flip.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 20, 2021)

Pink Box GG4. This may be an S1 and not Josey’s cut. But it’s worth running. This is some good smoke, it ain’t no slouch. I’m looking for a 10 on potency, this is a solid 8. It hits you in the head real fast and then transitions into a nice body high. Very enjoyable. I wouldn’t put to much weight on my pictures, as I am still an amateur as far as growing. I have been smoking for 30 plus years and know a good strain.
“Just my two cents”


----------



## arcalion (Feb 20, 2021)

Mogro said:


> Pink Box GG4. This may be an S1 and not Josey’s cut. But it’s worth running. This is some good smoke, it ain’t no slouch. I’m looking for a 10 on potency, this is a solid 8. It hits you in the head real fast and then transitions into a nice body high. Very enjoyable. I wouldn’t put to much weight on my pictures, as I am still an amateur as far as growing. I have been smoking for 30 plus years and know a good strain.
> “Just my two cents”


That's good to know; I'm going to end up keeping some to run an perfect, the runtz I got Is looking amazing and I think it stacks really nicely


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2021)

boybelue said:


> This probably want be much help, but I have a lot of stuff vaulted from Socal seed vault, nothing grown but he delivers and everything looks professional, even throws in a decent amount of freebies, nothing grown so it’s just opinion but they seem on point. Also his CC stuff is in breeders pks too, prolly not many peeps interested in it these days though.
> Just ordered some NL5 seeds from SWgenetX , like yesterday so nothing yet on them.
> If you’ve been on the forums long you probably know Fluer Du Mal as Baudelaire, got several of his vaulted. I don’t think you would have no worries there he’s known to work with good genetics.
> 
> ...


 thx. i do recall Baudelaire handle vaguely but it has been a long time since i heard that name. easily 7+ yrs.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 20, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> New topic. All opinions welcome.
> 
> Which do you prefer - Clone Shipper or Clone Cruiser?
> 
> ...


like that ? on coco or soil. now that postals times vary i'd say coco for the win but a good soil mix will work just as well as long as it's made for a trip that might be a bit longer than expected. imho


----------



## headees (Feb 20, 2021)

This has probably been addressed already but how is sunshinestateseedco? Hes got some interesting strains, but not sure if they are legit.

Glad to see people talking about pinkbox cause I was looking at their apple fritter and others.


----------



## arcalion (Feb 20, 2021)

More of the runtz, big yielder for sure, too bad it's a terrible cloner; it doesn't clone in the usual 14-17days, it's closer to 20+ and higher failure rate:/ yet I want to keep this in my garden


----------



## Osage420 (Feb 21, 2021)

FullTimeNewb said:


> Ok thanks. I will give him a try.. Ive been looking for a legit mac1 cut for 4 years now.. Do you know if he has IG?
> 
> TheSpaceFarm recently changed his name to Dank Stank on strainly if anyone is looking for him.


I bought a real deal Mac1 cut from Legend Farm off Strainly. Was kept up with progress of cut, how well it was rooting, tracking info, and asked for updates after I had taken possession. Unbelievable customer service and a quality cut. When asked about cuts he didn't have, he recommended Pink Box.


----------



## FullTimeNewb (Feb 21, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> I bought a real deal Mac1 cut from Legend Farm off Strainly. Was kept up with progress of cut, how well it was rooting, tracking info, and asked for updates after I had taken possession. Unbelievable customer service and a quality cut. When asked about cuts he didn't have, he recommended Pink Box.


Sorry. Forgot to mention that im from the Eu. I asked him if he ships international and he responded really quick. Unfortunately he doesn't. But thanks for the info.


----------



## MarkyD311 (Feb 22, 2021)

Anyone know if pnwstrainhunter is selling the real clone-only Sunset Sherb?


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 23, 2021)

FullTimeNewb said:


> Ok thanks. I will give him a try.. Ive been looking for a legit mac1 cut for 4 years now.. Do you know if he has IG?
> 
> TheSpaceFarm recently changed his name to Dank Stank on strainly if anyone is looking for him.


I ordered off Dank Stank about a month ago and the package got snagged by customs or so he said.I don’t know for sure because he didn’t give me a tracking number.He said he would resend by the 22nd at the latest and I haven’t heard from him since.I have messaged him multiple times with no response.It’s too bad because I have had good luck with several other vendors including PNW , Pink box and Mainely.I will follow up to this post if he does respond or they show up.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 23, 2021)

PNW has the UK Cheese as their most expensive cut.... Man if I knew that was the real deal Id be all over it... thats coming from someone who'd never take in clones in todays era... that being said... UK Cheese grown proper is danker weed than all the purple Hype with Gelato Terps remixed in 500 different ways


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 23, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had thought he meant like tossing the pheno away lol. I am not to pleased with his slurricane ix


I went back to this here and admit I prematurely made a statement the Slurricane IX (atg cut) actually showed out at the end I will run her again for sure. I still wouldn't reorder from aromatheraputic tho.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2021)

Any of you have had mom plants start flowering under vegetative lighting? I have 3 cuts that are starting to throw 3 finger leaves, pistils, and are frosting up. Growth looks kinda wacky. I have had them in 1 gal pots for 3-4 months. Super root bound but healthy. I've read that if they get root bound this can happen but I never believed it. I think I'll trim the roots and up pot to 2 gallons and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 23, 2021)

Nope, but I bet you're right.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Any of you have had mom plants start flowering under vegetative lighting? I have 3 cuts that are starting to throw 3 finger leaves, pistils, and are frosting up. Growth looks kinda wacky. I have had them in 1 gal pots for 3-4 months. Super root bound but healthy. I've read that if they get root bound this can happen but I never believed it. I think I'll trim the roots and up pot to 2 gallons and see if that fixes it.


Root bound can cause a plant to flower.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Nope, but I bet you're right.


This kinda sucks because I like keeping them in small pots. I'll put two in 2 gal pots and slice off about an inch of roots on every side on the third and stick it back in the 1 gal with fresh soil and see what happens.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Any of you have had mom plants start flowering under vegetative lighting? I have 3 cuts that are starting to throw 3 finger leaves, pistils, and are frosting up. Growth looks kinda wacky. I have had them in 1 gal pots for 3-4 months. Super root bound but healthy. I've read that if they get root bound this can happen but I never believed it. I think I'll trim the roots and up pot to 2 gallons and see if that fixes it.


My pink box clones did that especially the melon cake. Was in 2gal coco so figured wasn't rootbound but I had them vegging long too. Not sure what it was


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Any of you have had mom plants start flowering under vegetative lighting? I have 3 cuts that are starting to throw 3 finger leaves, pistils, and are frosting up. Growth looks kinda wacky. I have had them in 1 gal pots for 3-4 months. Super root bound but healthy. I've read that if they get root bound this can happen but I never believed it. I think I'll trim the roots and up pot to 2 gallons and see if that fixes it.


My Peanut Butter Breath from PB did that and shortly after a Grumpz cut of mine. I just took clones and threw into flower, but the cuts I took are not snapping out of funky growth yet so I don’t know.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 23, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My Peanut Butter Breath from PB did that and shortly after a Grumpz cut of mine. I just took cuts and threw into flower, but the cuts I took are not snapping out of funky growth yet so I don’t know.


Maybe they were revegged? Mine eventually grew out of it but ended up growing the clones and trashed the moms. Clones are fine the gmo is definitely gmo just not stretchy like I see the smf cut but could be my leds


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My Peanut Butter Breath from PB did that and shortly after a Grumpz cut of mine. I just took clones and threw into flower, but the cuts I took are not snapping out of funky growth yet so I don’t know.





Gemtree said:


> Maybe they were revegged? Mine eventually grew out of it but ended up growing the clones and trashed the moms. Clones are fine the gmo is definitely gmo just not stretchy like I see the smf cut but could be my leds


Glad it's not just me lol it's happening to 3 different strains from 3 sources. I'm growing them in promix under leds. Hopefully if/when they start growing normally I'll take new cuts and toss the moms. I've been giving them bloom nutrients from my reservoir I use to water the flowering tent, maybe the higher P and K is not helping? It certainly hasn't affected the health. I'll pick up a bottle of dyna grow foliage pro and see if that does anything, there's much higher nitrogen in that compared to what I've been giving them.


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I'm growing them in promix under leds


Are y'all letting those mothers cast shadows over part or all of some of the plants? LED's have poor penetration. And will cause them to flower, been there done that


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 23, 2021)

Trewalker said:


> Are y'all letting those mothers cast shadows over part or all of some of the plants? LED's have poor penetration. And will cause them to flower, been there done that


Yes, but that shouldn’t be the issue here for me with that. They’re either in 2x2 tents or on a vertical rack and leaves overlap a little, but the penetration from the LEDs should be plenty sufficient. They’re side by side and not on the tent floor etc. underneath plants. They’re under 65w, 100w, or a 85w bar light at about 24”.

I can’t figure it out.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 23, 2021)

Trewalker said:


> Are y'all letting those mothers cast shadows over part or all of some of the plants? LED's have poor penetration. And will cause them to flower, been there done that


Mine were directly under 24hr 315 cmh. Grew fine for weeks too that's what was weird about it then looked like flower/reveg for no reason.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 23, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Maybe they were revegged? Mine eventually grew out of it but ended up growing the clones and trashed the moms. Clones are fine the gmo is definitely gmo just not stretchy like I see the smf cut but could be my leds


This is the smf gmo gifted by my dude and definitely legit. Very leggy and takes 12 weeks at least in flower. Easiest bud ever to trim. Super dense nugs but not super fat nugs, yields very heavy. Very rank to me because I know the history, but everyone besides me who’s smelled it says it just smells amazing. And also that the high is strong AF.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 27, 2021)

I think the site has gone down?


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 27, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I think the site has gone down?


It's back


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> I ordered off Dank Stank about a month ago and the package got snagged by customs or so he said.I don’t know for sure because he didn’t give me a tracking number.He said he would resend by the 22nd at the latest and I haven’t heard from him since.I have messaged him multiple times with no response.It’s too bad because I have had good luck with several other vendors including PNW , Pink box and Mainely.I will follow up to this post if he does respond or they show up.


Ya he definitely has decided to ghost me altogether.Time to make a transfer for $2 to him via PayPal and put in a note saying drugs/cannabis.That will be the end of his PayPal acct.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Ya he definitely has decided to ghost me altogether.Time to make a transfer for $2 to him via PayPal and put in a note saying drugs/cannabis.That will be the end of his PayPal acct.


Not cool on both parties...


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Not cool on both parties...


Why not cool on my side? I paid fair dollar value for a service he promised to deliver .Well he didn’t deliver and is completely ghosting me.What would you do?Just accept the loss?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Why not cool on my side? I paid fair dollar value for a service he promised to deliver .Well he didn’t deliver and is completely ghosting me.What would you do?Just accept the loss?


You are dealing with an already shady business if you are not ready to eat the loss I strongly suggest not playing. And that there I do not condone on any circumstances. But then again I was raised in a totally different era.


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> What would you do?


If you ordered off of Strainly why not just give a negative review


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You are dealing with an already shady business if you are not ready to eat the loss I strongly suggest not playing. And that there I do not condone on any circumstances. But then again I was raised in a totally different era.


He could have easily refunded me my money minus shipping costs if he wanted too and I wouldn’t care.I get that shit happens but to say you are doing something and the man ghost someone is disrespectful.Something someone from your era should appreciate.Hell even a response from him saying too bad so sad would suffice for me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 27, 2021)

Putting someone on blast isn't going to make others want to help you out on a loss 

Me I would cut my losses and look for a more reliable supplier 
Plenty on this thread even


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Trewalker said:


> If you ordered off of Strainly why not just give a negative review


Because they have to complete the transaction on their end for you to leave feedback.


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Putting someone on blast isn't going to make others want to help you out on a loss
> 
> Me I would cut my losses and look for a more reliable supplier
> Plenty on this thread even


I’m not asking anyone for help.I thought others should know so they do t get ripped off too.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Putting someone on blast isn't going to make others want to help you out on a loss
> 
> Me I would cut my losses and look for a more reliable supplier
> Plenty on this thread even


I agree if you are trying to give others a heads up simply stated your experience but there is no need to make a scene.


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You were going to tell on someone over a cut I couldn't imagine what you would do with your freedom on the line.


Just for context you are defending someone who ripped off a guy who has severe MS and can’t afford to be ripped off.But hey why not.I have done my share of time for Cannabis kept my pie hole completely closed and suffered in the can.Getting a PayPal acct shutdown so he can’t rip anyone else off isn’t the same as being a rat and cheesing people off ?But if that’s how you want to portray the issue then so be it.I’m done chatting with ya .Just hope others read this and don’t get scammed.I shouldn’t have called you a keyboard cowboy that was unprofessional and I shouldn’t have gone to insults just because you did.I sincerely hope the rest of your day is drama free.And that isn’t sarcasm.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Just for context you are defending someone who ripped off a guy who has severe MS and can’t afford to be ripped off.But hey why not.I have done my share of time for Cannabis kept my pie hole completely closed and suffered in the can.Getting a PayPal acct shutdown so he can’t rip anyone else off isn’t the same as being a rat and cheesing people off ?But if that’s how you want to portray the issue then so be it.I’m done chatting with ya .Just hope others read this and don’t get scammed.I shouldn’t have called you a keyboard cowboy that was unprofessional and I shouldn’t have gone to insults just because you did.I sincerely hope the rest of your day is drama free.And that isn’t sarcasm.


As I stated in my first response not cool at all on BOTH parties. That means I do not condone shady business or ratting on anyone you think that all they would do is shut down his PayPal account? As I stated in another response if you wanted to give others a heads up you would have simply stated your experience and left it at that saying your going to tell on him just muddies your name.


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Getting a PayPal acct shutdown so he can’t rip anyone else off isn’t the same as being a rat and cheesing people off ?


Actually it is sir, cannabis is still very illegal by federal law, and PayPal is not beyond dropping a dime to LEO


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Trewalker said:


> Actually it is sir, cannabis is still very illegal by federal law, and PayPal is not beyond dropping a dime to LEO


Not in Canada it isn’t and I have had my PayPal shut down because someone said weed on the note.Cops didn’t kick down my door.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Screw you all I'm shutting down Strainly!!  HA!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2021)

When did being a narc become cool? So not cool...


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Ya he definitely has decided to ghost me altogether.Time to make a transfer for $2 to him via PayPal and put in a note saying drugs/cannabis.That will be the end of his PayPal acct.


That's kinda like dry snitching! Man up, and take your loss..

OP


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When did being a narc become cool?


Sadly I think it started in like 2019 with that crazy rapper guy 69. We all should pay homage to Bobby Smurda and do the shmunny dance. Kid did 7 years I think for not telling.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Sadly I think it started in like 2019 with that crazy rapper guy 69. We all should pay homage to Bobby Smurda and do the shmunny dance. Kid did 7 years I think for not telling.


It was accepted before by the newer generation but yes after takisha it definitely made it seem more a "cool" thing. Smurda definitely gets a salute.


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> That's kinda like dry snitching! Man up, and take your loss..
> 
> OP


I will take the loss.I was just venting as I could have really used the money to get new batteries or cushions for my chair .I wouldn’t actually kill his PayPal cause karma is a bitch but if I wasn’t fucked up I would like to give him a slap.Life can be hard and sometimes you say things out of anger that you would never do.At least I do.Anyway I will move on.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> To hell with heisenbeans.


Idk what ever happened to him but dont really care for him.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> To hell with heisenbeans.


Then none for you!! More for me


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> You know nothing about me or my life so kindly go duck yourself.


And I have bought from Heisien with no issues .He kept up his end of the bargain.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> You know nothing about me or my life so kindly go duck yourself.


OMG!! So naughty.................I like it


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> OMG!! So naughty.................I like it


That did make me


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Then none for you!! More for me
> 
> View attachment 4838938
> 
> View attachment 4838939


Dont really support him would be like supporting copy cat.


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> That did make me laugh
> Damn emojis not showing up


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> I will take the loss.I was just venting as I could have really used the money to get new batteries or cushions for my chair


How much you need?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Then none for you!! More for me
> 
> View attachment 4838938
> 
> View attachment 4838939


600 hps? Fucking nice garden!!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> He don't really need you. Would be like giving fire to a guy who doesn't know how to cook


Yea I dont cook the misses does I may use it for some heat.


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for asking mongo ,I will be good in a month or so to do some upgrades .I appreciate the kindness though.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> 600 hps? Fucking nice garden!!


How did you know it was a 600? You in my room bro?!?!? You in my room?!?! 

I'm lookin' in the closets bro!! Don't let me find you!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Thanks for asking mongo ,I will be good in a month or so to do some upgrades .I appreciate the kindness though.


What lights you work with?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What lights you work with?


I know you are asking alex but I often wonder what those same buds would look like under an HLG Scorpion Diablo


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I know you are asking alex but I often wonder what those same buds would look like under an HLG Scorpion Diablo


You should buy one they only like 9 grand or something!!!!!


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What lights you work with?


I had HPS in my garden before and was lucky enough to get offered LED’s to test if I shared the results.I have a mix of 1000w HID and Fluence LED.Facility I was working at (it’s to hard too work right now) use all Fluence and have a test room of Aelius.Both great lights.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> You should buy one they only like 9 grand or something!!!!!


It dont matter he has money not morals similar to the his buddy heisen


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m definitely not for snitching, but if you are in an illegal area, putting Yourself out there, and then fucking people over.....you are the snitch on your own self. There is a point where some idiots deserve what comes their way. I mean if you let someone know you grow, and then you beat them, what Do you think is going to happen?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> I’m definitely not for snitching, but if you are in an illegal area, putting Yourself out there, and then fucking people over.....you are the snitch on your own self. There is a point where some idiots deserve what comes their way. I mean if you let someone know you grow, and then you beat them, what Do you think is going to happen?


If some one rips you off and you know how to get at them I suggest doing it not calling the cops. You have to remember we all are doing something illegal to begin with so cant be pointing fingers because that makes you a snitch.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Two hard wrongs doesn’t make a right! Three rights does make a left though!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2021)

Not a huge deal too catch an L chasing clones. Happened to me twice. Fucking same guy too. Fucking craigslist clone guys back in the day. Never harm someone over a clone or clones.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 28, 2021)

When I was 8 my old man took a dollar out of my piggy bank. So I called the police and told them i saw him fingering Freddie. I grew up without a dad but the fat fuk never stole another dollar from me so I think we agree what I did was justifiable.

All joking aside the frustrating from getting got is understandable and I doubt buddy was actually going to PayPal snitch. But if you were it isn't cool and I'm glad to see this forum is the type to point it out. NOBODY is saying what they did was ok but it is the internet equivalent of calling the cops because you gave someone money to get something for you and they never came back... And that's never been ok. Sounds like everyone should be able to agree on that, ya?


----------



## arcalion (Feb 28, 2021)

Yo the sayin' always goes... stitches get snitchies


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 28, 2021)

shout out to the Corn Starch Hustle ... strainly pollen gang gang


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 1, 2021)

anyone take advantage of PBC's 2/$100 dealers choice clones or the 6 for 275 deals? Curious what he is giving out. 
I'm about to flip a run outdoor of his Motorbreath and some Runtz and Giezel from Mikeyboy


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2021)

This GMO cut from Dookie is a vigerous MF'er .. I've topped all 3 clones to slow em down and she still outgrowing every other strain 2:1.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2021)

GMO is a stretchy ho


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> GMO is a stretchy ho


That's what I hear.. Also keep hearing she goes 11 or 12 weeks..but this guy says it finishes outdoors in central Michigan.. We shall see, I get same weather here as central Mich.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> That's what I hear.. Also keep hearing she goes 11 or 12 weeks..but this guy says it finishes outdoors in central Michigan.. We shall see, I get same weather here as central Mich.


She’s best at 13!


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 1, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> This GMO cut from Dookie is a vigerous MF'er .. I've topped all 3 clones to slow em down and she still outgrowing every other strain 2:1.


That one is pretty high on my wish list. From what I've seen, she does pretty good outdoor here in Hawaii and with our short days it might shave a week off the flower time.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> That one is pretty high on my wish list. From what I've seen, she does pretty good outdoor here in Hawaii and with our short days it might shave a week off the flower time.



Too bad Dookie can't post here, he got banned for some reason. Like to pick his brain. See he got apple fritter (lumpy cut) for 3 hundo.. Seen it other places for 1k..never as low as 300. 

Ive got my hands full at the moment, not looking to purchase any beans or cuts for atleast a year.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 2, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> I will take the loss.I was just venting as I could have really used the money to get new batteries or cushions for my chair .I wouldn’t actually kill his PayPal cause karma is a bitch but if I wasn’t fucked up I would like to give him a slap.Life can be hard and sometimes you say things out of anger that you would never do.At least I do.Anyway I will move on.


My wife has progressive MS, the worst variety. I feel for you. Ripping off, ghosting med users is low as hell.

Friend of mine has Parkinsons and had strokes. He got stopped by the police for slightly erratic driving & the cop asked him if he was OK. He replied, "No, I'm all fucked up." He explained & the cop laughed & let him go.

Q - Favorite strain? High CBD strains good for you?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2021)

arcalion said:


> Yo the sayin' always goes... stitches get snitchies


Heard this for years, never did see it bear fruit, although I lived by it. The meth heads changed all that they be snitching on so many, true or not, lol, cops be like, I'm not typing all that horseshit, lol. Now shit back with vengeance, 65 an eighth is weed prices, lol, everyone in my area losing scrap metal, and catalytic converters like it's gold. But this younger bunch can snitch, get in no trouble at all and roll on. Why you can't hardly trust anyone anymore. Imo


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Too bad Dookie can't post here, he got banned for some reason. Like to pick his brain. See he got apple fritter (lumpy cut) for 3 hundo.. Seen it other places for 1k..never as low as 300.
> 
> Ive got my hands full at the moment, not looking to purchase any beans or cuts for atleast a year.


Apple Fritter is all over atm so prices definitely have gone down. The new new is the White Truffle that was originally going for $5k


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 2, 2021)

Pink was selling fritter cuts for $100 last week


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 2, 2021)

All the Colorful Hype strains have a nice run then drop hard and the next fancy name that makes no sense takes over...meanwhile potency isnt even discussed or used as a gold standard for quality ... my buddy just harvest a 20+ units of Gushers.... looks nice...smokes like shit....meh meh flavor and 15 min head change....

Make getting High the numero uno standard .... white truffle lol that shit sounds like 1.5 month peak and crash


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 2, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> All the Colorful Hype strains have a nice run then drop hard and the next fancy name that makes no sense takes over...meanwhile potency isnt even discussed or used as a gold standard for quality ... my buddy just harvest a 20+ units of Gushers.... looks nice...smokes like shit....meh meh flavor and 15 min head change....
> 
> Make getting High the numero uno standard .... white truffle lol that shit sounds like 1.5 month peak and crash


Second that. Good 'ol White Widow looks better to me all the time.

I want a good, long steady relationship with about 4 girls.


----------



## Ganjihad (Mar 2, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> Just for context you are defending someone who ripped off a guy who has severe MS and can’t afford to be ripped off.But hey why not.I have done my share of time for Cannabis kept my pie hole completely closed and suffered in the can.Getting a PayPal acct shutdown so he can’t rip anyone else off isn’t the same as being a rat and cheesing people off ?But if that’s how you want to portray the issue then so be it.I’m done chatting with ya .Just hope others read this and don’t get scammed.I shouldn’t have called you a keyboard cowboy that was unprofessional and I shouldn’t have gone to insults just because you did.I sincerely hope the rest of your day is drama free.And that isn’t sarcasm.


I agree with you 100%. Apparently we are dealing with a different mindset. Where I'm from, you fuck someone over, you will pay. People usually don't because someone will get physically beaten for intentionally ripping someone off.

No one says expect to take a loss and keep your mouth shut when purchasing product, that's ridiculous.


----------



## arcalion (Mar 2, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> All the Colorful Hype strains have a nice run then drop hard and the next fancy name that makes no sense takes over...meanwhile potency isnt even discussed or used as a gold standard for quality ... my buddy just harvest a 20+ units of Gushers.... looks nice...smokes like shit....meh meh flavor and 15 min head change....
> 
> Make getting High the numero uno standard .... white truffle lol that shit sounds like 1.5 month peak and crash


ive been hearing that apple fritter is good smoke for the price, theyres always gonna be new strains, everything is basically just getting recycled and some new hype comes along lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2021)

lets move on its been days of the same random chatter, no politics in grow sections thanks


----------



## LGND (Mar 2, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> I bought a real deal Mac1 cut from Legend Farm off Strainly. Was kept up with progress of cut, how well it was rooting, tracking info, and asked for updates after I had taken possession. Unbelievable customer service and a quality cut. When asked about cuts he didn't have, he recommended Pink Box.


Thank you for the accolade Osage and glad you were satisfied. I hope to be up and running again in a few weeks after a prolonged break. Will hopefully be able to offer some of my Lambsbread crosses in the future to the community.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 3, 2021)

I purchased what I hope is tahoe. 2 for $75 , arrived in 2 days. Seller is Gaspackjim.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 3, 2021)

I dig those clone shippers they are sweet but those roots are sexy


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 3, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I dig those clone shippers they are sweet but those roots are sexy


I'm stoked ! Fuckers have a little stink on them .


----------



## Trewalker (Mar 3, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> 2 for $75 , arrived in 2 days


That's a very fair price, those clone shippers ain't exactly cheap


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 3, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> All the Colorful Hype strains have a nice run then drop hard and the next fancy name that makes no sense takes over...meanwhile potency isnt even discussed or used as a gold standard for quality ... my buddy just harvest a 20+ units of Gushers.... looks nice...smokes like shit....meh meh flavor and 15 min head change....
> 
> Make getting High the numero uno standard .... white truffle lol that shit sounds like 1.5 month peak and crash


Must be a terrible grower. The couple gusher crosses I've grown has been great bag appeal with a serious stone. Gushers is bacio x TK so coming out with shit smoke should land square on the growers shoulders. Unless they got a fake pack and lord knows there are plenty of those around


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 3, 2021)

LGND said:


> Thank you for the accolade Osage and glad you were satisfied. I hope to be up and running again in a few weeks after a prolonged break. Will hopefully be able to offer some of my Lambsbread crosses in the future to the community.


Lambsbread, how I miss her.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Must be a terrible grower. The couple gusher crosses I've grown has been great bag appeal with a serious stone. Gushers is bacio x TK so coming out with shit smoke should land square on the growers shoulders. Unless they got a fake pack and lord knows there are plenty of those around


All the folks I know ran gushers said it had great flavor and hits hard. 

Maybe dude got fake genetics or harvested early?


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 3, 2021)

Trewalker said:


> That's a very fair price, those clone shippers ain't exactly cheap


The shipper was $10


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 3, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> I will take the loss.I was just venting as I could have really used the money to get new batteries or cushions for my chair .I wouldn’t actually kill his PayPal cause karma is a bitch but if I wasn’t fucked up I would like to give him a slap.Life can be hard and sometimes you say things out of anger that you would never do.At least I do.Anyway I will move on.


Hate to bring up a sore topic but I realized this is the same guy I almost ordered from but didn't because he didn't reply to a question. So he recently changed names, doesn't communicate nor defend himself on the forum, has many desired cuts and cuts that aren't passing a smell test.

I've seen telemarketing operators behave like this.


----------



## MrGlass (Mar 4, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> So my gorilla glue taste test says it hits like glue but the taste is a faint comparison. I smells like the glue, stanky, it’s not translated to the hit though. Sadness, someone has offered to help me into a real cut, now I can just hope. For what it’s worth this fat ass jar of one off glue is still better than the dispo.


who did you source this cut from?


----------



## Omarfolks (Mar 4, 2021)

Another update on pinkbox kish mintz


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 5, 2021)

MrGlass said:


> who did you source this cut from?


Crippykeeper


----------



## Mganj (Mar 5, 2021)

Anybody run PNWstrainhunters triangle? Or any of his stuff and can confirm it’s legit


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 8, 2021)

Hopefully this is gmo.. lot's of miscommunication ..


----------



## zoomboom (Mar 11, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Hopefully this is gmo.. lot's of miscommunication ..



Def looks leggy enough to be her!

In other news, I had my Fatso cut quarantined for several months because people were saying she was dudding and wouldn't you know...she started displaying VERY weak, 3 leaved, and slow growth a little over a week ago. Glad I kept that away.

I got it from Hybrid Layne, who's a good dude. I'd blame the clonery he grabbed it from. 

Some people haven't had any problems, though.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2021)

zoomboom said:


> Def looks leggy enough to be her!
> 
> In other news, I had my Fatso cut quarantined for several months because people were saying she was dudding and wouldn't you know...she started displaying VERY weak, 3 leaved, and slow growth a little over a week ago. Glad I kept that away.
> 
> ...


Do you still have it?


----------



## zoomboom (Mar 11, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Do you still have it?



Ya.

Gonna dump it, tho.

Wouldn't wish this upon my worst enemy. Ok, that's a lie. I could easily give this to my worst enemy.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2021)

zoomboom said:


> Ya.
> 
> Gonna dump it, tho.
> 
> Wouldn't wish this upon my worst enemy. Ok, that's a lie. I could easily give this to my worst enemy.


Try doing a colloidal silver treatment, I’d be willing to bet you can heal it.


----------



## LGND (Mar 12, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Lambsbread, how I miss her.


Just finishing up a new cross of her. I call her "Golden Hour" and it's Lambsbread x Headbanger. Here's one pheno for you.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 12, 2021)

LGND said:


> Just finishing up a new cross of her. I call her "Golden Hour" and it's Lambsbread x Headbanger. Here's one pheno for you.


Now this sounds like a great cross


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 12, 2021)

LGND said:


> Just finishing up a new cross of her. I call her "Golden Hour" and it's Lambsbread x Headbanger. Here's one pheno for you.


Might need to add her to our stable


----------



## Sleepypanda (Mar 16, 2021)

Available now on strainly 

Secret service


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sundae driver from pink box


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 18, 2021)

Very muddy waters on both sides of the equation. Many scammers, many mislabeled cuts, and many growers that don't know how to grow. It's hard to properly ID a plant that is locked out @ day 20. People labeling strains "defining features" as a deficiency. Not all awful-looking plants can be blamed on HpLVd, which is also transmissible through seeds. I would hate to be a seller or a buyer in this market.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 18, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Very muddy waters on both sides of the equation. Many scammers, many mislabeled cuts, and many growers that don't know how to grow. It's hard to properly ID a plant that is locked out @ day 20. People labeling strains "defining features" as a deficiency. Not all awful-looking plants can be blamed on HpLVd, which is also transmissible through seeds. I would hate to be a seller or a buyer in this market.


I'm convinced opportunists bought random ass clones, reversed them and started slanging sick seeds. I agree with your sentiment. I miss the days when connections were REQUIRED to be a "breeder"


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 18, 2021)

OK I registered on Strainly as Pheno Phactory, no listings yet. I hope they increase their web advertising, as I had never heard of them until a fellow grower here told me.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 18, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I'm convinced opportunists bought random ass clones, reversed them and started slanging sick seeds. I agree with your sentiment. I miss the days when connections were REQUIRED to be a "breeder"


When was that?


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 20, 2021)

I saw that a “Canna Clones“ joined and selling clones without any feedback. You can do that now? anyone know of they are the legit Canna Clone? They only list their IG ( _Canna_Clones_) but thats the one social media I don’t do


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

I just told a friend about Strainly. He's more plugged into the scene than me and had never heard of it either. I know I'm being redundant, but do they advertise at all?


Mulder420 said:


> I saw that a “Canna Clones“ joined and selling clones without any feedback. You can do that now? anyone know of they are the legit Canna Clone? They only list their IG ( _Canna_Clones_) but thats the one social media I don’t do


I contacted admins the other day and they still require 3 feedback ratings to be verified, just as you had said. So I don't know what's up with that Canna Clones listing. A lot of people just put the clone menu on their profile page info instead of listing them in ads.


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just told a friend about Strainly. He's more plugged into the scene than me and had never heard of it either. I know I'm being redundant, but do they advertise at all?
> 
> I contacted admins the other day and they still require 3 feedback ratings to be verified, just as you had said. So I don't know what's up with that Canna Clones listing. A lot of people just put the clone menu on their profile page info instead of listing them in ads.


Harder to get feedback when the sellers don’t list everything plus wouldnt they get more sales if they listed all their strains? I know PWN does that with PinkBox and SharkBite Genetics (They have White Truffle and Sprinklez not listed) I guess we shall see.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Harder to get feedback when the sellers don’t list everything plus wouldnt they get more sales if they listed all their strains? I know PWN does that with PinkBox and SharkBite Genetics (They have White Truffle and Sprinklez not listed) I guess we shall see.


I thought maybe people do that because they don't have a license, but I've seen clones listed without a license like you said. Maybe they just don't want to create a listing for every strain they've got.

If people don't know the names of your strains, they'll never find them in a search. So unless it says gelato or cookies, etc... you'd better put up some listings if you want to sell anything.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 20, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You are dealing with an already shady business if you are not ready to eat the loss I strongly suggest not playing. And that there I do not condone on any circumstances. But then again I was raised in a totally different era.


That cuts both ways. You fuck expect to be fucked back....I personally wouldn’t do it, but I absolutely wouldn’t hold it against someone who exacts revenge for being screwed over. No cops are going after this guy...but he is going to lose his cash.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 20, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Hopefully this is gmo.. lot's of miscommunication ..View attachment 4848152View attachment 4848153


Happy now .. seller is shinobi_cuts


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 21, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Happy now .. seller is shinobi_cuts View attachment 4858910


I used the same seller. Legit GMO and good price.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 21, 2021)

The site seems unneccesarily difficult to navigate and search unless you already have a link to the seller. I haven't read through the whole thread. Is there a list of verified legit clone sellers? Does anyone know anything about Deeply Rooted? They have some really cheap cuts on there, at least compared to the other sellers I've seen.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 21, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> The site seems unneccesarily difficult to navigate and search unless you already have a link to the seller. I haven't read through the whole thread. Is there a list of verified legit clone sellers? Does anyone know anything about Deeply Rooted? They have some really cheap cuts on there.


Deeply rooted is legit .you wont be disappointed


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 21, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> The site seems unneccesarily difficult to navigate and search unless you already have a link to the seller. I haven't read through the whole thread. Is there a list of verified legit clone sellers? Does anyone know anything about Deeply Rooted? They have some really cheap cuts on there, at least compared to the other sellers I've seen.


The best way I've found to navigate the site is to search for strains, click on seller profiles, and click on the people they follow.

There's also a seed bank called Deeply Rooted, I would assume it's the same people. Some of their listings say San Bernardino, some say Riverside, and some say San Diego. I hope they don't have anything to do with the Strainbank.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 21, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I used the same seller. Legit GMO and good price.


Been having good luck on that site .. great price ! .. stinky stem rub like a mofo


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 21, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> The site seems unneccesarily difficult to navigate and search unless you already have a link to the seller. I haven't read through the whole thread. Is there a list of verified legit clone sellers? Does anyone know anything about Deeply Rooted? They have some really cheap cuts on there, at least compared to the other sellers I've seen.


Roll the dice bro.. that's what everyone is doing. Or read and digest the entire thread


----------



## quiescent (Mar 22, 2021)

I'd get everything you want from pink box and piece the rest of what you want together from elsewhere. 

There's definitely some guys that I contacted thinking I'd be able to bang out a transaction in a couple days, flaky af... 

For instance I ask about someone's blue dream. They just said it's not the Santa Cruz, found it in hso stock but they think it's better than the Santa Cruz. Ask for pictures and a description, no response a week later. This is someone who is part of this community, don't confuse familiarity with reliability. It's cool, I'm glad it happened now than later.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I'd get everything you want from pink box and piece the rest of what you want together from elsewhere.
> 
> There's definitely some guys that I contacted thinking I'd be able to bang out a transaction in a couple days, flaky af...
> 
> For instance I ask about someone's blue dream. They just said it's not the Santa Cruz, found it in hso stock but they think it's better than the Santa Cruz. Ask for pictures and a description, no response a week later. This is someone who is part of this community, don't confuse familiarity with reliability. It's cool, I'm glad it happened now than later.


Pink box rocks. ATG does his own pheno hunting and now seed selling, so don't confuse what he found out of a pack as an established cut, you could do the same thing and have seeds left over. Disappointed in him but a bunch of the cut guys all joined forces on IG, but pink didn't, lol.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Pink box rocks. ATG does his own pheno hunting and now seed selling, so don't confuse what he found out of a pack as an established cut, you could do the same thing and have seeds left over. Disappointed in him but a bunch of the cut guys all joined forces on IG, but pink didn't, lol.


Thanks for the warning. ATG is asking 1000 for SoCal Masterkush, that one must be clone only.

I guess @Hawg Wild is right about the navigation being awful. Unless I'm missing something, there is no alphabetical listing of members and you can't search for them. That is ridiculous. You have to go to Google and type in "pink box strainly", for example.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Deeply rooted nursery is not affiliated with deeply rooted seed bank.

Named cuts are a typical price.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Pink box rocks. ATG does his own pheno hunting and now seed selling, so don't confuse what he found out of a pack as an established cut, you could do the same thing and have seeds left over. Disappointed in him but a bunch of the cut guys all joined forces on IG, but pink didn't, lol.


Yea ATG sent me his pheno hunt rather then the cowboy cut I ordered. I second pink.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Pink box rocks. ATG does his own pheno hunting and now seed selling, so don't confuse what he found out of a pack as an established cut, you could do the same thing and have seeds left over. Disappointed in him but a bunch of the cut guys all joined forces on IG, but pink didn't, lol.


They formed a collective of sorts? ATG is a major part of it? I saw his site a while ago.

I don't think that collaboration is a bad thing. There's gonna be fuckery if everyone isn't on the same page, which is rare in business in general, but especially so in this thing of ours. There will be growing pains and fuck ups, its how those are handled.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just told a friend about Strainly. He's more plugged into the scene than me and had never heard of it either. I know I'm being redundant, but do they advertise at all?
> 
> I contacted admins the other day and they still require 3 feedback ratings to be verified, just as you had said. So I don't know what's up with that Canna Clones listing. A lot of people just put the clone menu on their profile page info instead of listing them in ads.


or you could advertise with us?


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 22, 2021)

Been trying to get ahold of ATG for some cuts but he never gets back with me. Annoying


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with PNWstrainhunter in terms of cut accuracy? I bought a few of their cuts I've owned in the past. I will report back if it's the real deal. It's 50/50 if you're going to get a response back from some of these cats. Shinobi_cuts, Pinkbox, PNWstrainhunter (in terms of communication) have been on point.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone use Shoreline Genetics? They have a ten pack deal for $300 on there. Been wanting to pull the trigger on that for a min but keep buying other shit. $30 a pack is a steal. They have a lot of stuff that sounds good too. I've seen a person here that goes by Shoreline OG so i figured it was the same company.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 22, 2021)

Also Socal Seed Vault looks nice. I think I've read in here that someone bought their seeds but haven't seen anything yet. Really good prices as well.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 22, 2021)

quiescent said:


> For instance I ask about someone's blue dream. They just said it's not the Santa Cruz, found it in hso stock but they think it's better than the Santa Cruz. Ask for pictures and a description, no response a week later. This is someone who is part of this community, don't confuse familiarity with reliability. It's cool, I'm glad it happened now than later.


I know who you're referencing. They have been slow to respond but at least their cuts are labeled appropriately. Doesn't seem to be any deception taking place with the Blue Dream. The cut is not trying to be something it is not, which is better than a lot of the listings. We have the collective power of the purse using a thread like this to point each other in the right direction. I know if a cut is proper or not. The person with the "real deal" santa cruz cut isn't responding.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 22, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I know who you're referencing. They have been slow to respond but at least their cuts are labeled appropriately. Doesn't seem to be any deception taking place with the Blue Dream. The cut is not trying to be something it is not, which is better than a lot of the listings. We have the collective power of the purse using a thread like this to point each other in the right direction. I know if a cut is proper or not. The person with the "real deal" santa cruz cut isn't responding.


No deception implied at all, dude was honest. If replying to messages is this timely I just can't do business with ya - weed or widgets it don't matter.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 22, 2021)

quiescent said:


> No deception implied at all, dude was honest. If replying to messages is this timely I just can't do business with ya - weed or widgets it don't matter.


I can understand your POV. I am in the middle of a deal with who I think is the same person and it's up in the air.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)

strainly should bin the people with bad reviews and ban their ip


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone have exp with Pinkbox's GG4 cut? This one is labeled GG Strains instead of josey whales cut. I understand the connection but no specification isn't encouraging. The one posted earlier in this thread is hard to ID as frankly, the plant isn't healthy in those photos.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 22, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Does anyone have exp with Pinkbox's GG4 cut? This one is labeled GG Strains instead of josey whales cut. I understand the connection but no specification isn't encouraging. The one posted earlier in this thread is hard to ID as frankly, the plant isn't healthy in those photos.


I don’t think it’s the JW cut. Not one I’ve grown from them, but from what I’ve seen and how it’s labeled I’d say no. They’re fast to respond, ask them.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 22, 2021)

Just bought my first pack on Strainly, a delicious sounding Octane Mint Sorbet cross. One question, should I wait until I receive the pack to mark the transaction complete? Yeah I think I will.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Just bought my first pack on Strainly, a delicious sounding Octane Mint Sorbet cross. One question, should I wait until I receive the pack to mark the transaction complete? Yeah I think I will.


What's fucked is if you get ripped off or the transaction never completed, you can't leave a review. Its a real fucked loophole that needs to be removed somehow to leave the customers with failed transactions an ability to voice their experiences with that vendor.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Just bought my first pack on Strainly, a delicious sounding Octane Mint Sorbet cross. One question, should I wait until I receive the pack to mark the transaction complete? Yeah I think I will.


Wait until you get the clone.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 22, 2021)

I keep clicking on completed transaction , then I get the payment details. I'm doing it wrong ? But it's working


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Does anyone use Shoreline Genetics? They have a ten pack deal for $300 on there. Been wanting to pull the trigger on that for a min but keep buying other shit. $30 a pack is a steal. They have a lot of stuff that sounds good too. I've seen a person here that goes by Shoreline OG so i figured it was the same company.


Same dude, good dude and interesting work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Does anyone use Shoreline Genetics? They have a ten pack deal for $300 on there. Been wanting to pull the trigger on that for a min but keep buying other shit. $30 a pack is a steal. They have a lot of stuff that sounds good too. I've seen a person here that goes by Shoreline OG so i figured it was the same company.


Shoreline is legit. You should be all good there.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shoreline is legit. You should be all good there.


Seconded. Been working with him for years now.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 22, 2021)

I got trop cherry from pink box about done flowering and honestly I'm disappointed. He sells it as the relentless breeders cut, but it looks nothing like the breeders cut. I even emailed him and after he asked to send pictures, which I did, he stopped replying. I just realized the picture he is using on that listing isn't even his.

This is what the breeders cut looks like

This is what pink sent me
If this cut smokes good I'll probably keep it, it's got the trop cookie terps with a much better yield but I'm still pissed it's not what it was advertised to be.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

Super Lemon SMAC - Pink Box


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I got trop cherry from pink box about done flowering and honestly I'm disappointed. He sells it as the relentless breeders cut, but it looks nothing like the breeders cut. I even emailed him and after he asked to send pictures, which I did, he stopped replying. I just realized the picture he is using on that listing isn't even his.
> 
> This is what the breeders cut looks likeView attachment 4860540View attachment 4860541View attachment 4860542
> 
> ...


Is the first set what pink was initially using for photos? The camera settings are altered on some of the "breeder's cut" pictures, look at the plants in the background. I've tried to find photos of the "breeder's cut" and I've only found pictures of larger setups running the same plant that you received. Maybe they are running the 'wrong' cut via pink. Yours looks like a better-grown and fully colored up example of the first picture. Those over-exposed pictures are useless and the plants aren't grown well. It could be the same plant in my opinion.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 23, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Is the first set what pink was initially using for photos? The camera settings are altered on some of the "breeder's cut" pictures, look at the plants in the background. I've tried to find photos of the "breeder's cut" and I've only found pictures of larger setups running the same plant that you received. Maybe they are running the 'wrong' cut via pink. Yours looks like a better-grown and fully colored up example of the first picture. Those over-exposed pictures are useless and the plants aren't grown well. It could be the same plant in my opinion.


I hope mine turns out like that, good looking plants. Got mine as a freebie, tried to clone from it, she bushed up pretty good. Zookies and ice cream cake look good, duct tape coming on.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Is the first set what pink was initially using for photos? The camera settings are altered on some of the "breeder's cut" pictures, look at the plants in the background. I've tried to find photos of the "breeder's cut" and I've only found pictures of larger setups running the same plant that you received. Maybe they are running the 'wrong' cut via pink. Yours looks like a better-grown and fully colored up example of the first picture. Those over-exposed pictures are useless and the plants aren't grown well. It could be the same plant in my opinion.


I was thinking the same


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Is the first set what pink was initially using for photos? The camera settings are altered on some of the "breeder's cut" pictures, look at the plants in the background. I've tried to find photos of the "breeder's cut" and I've only found pictures of larger setups running the same plant that you received. Maybe they are running the 'wrong' cut via pink. Yours looks like a better-grown and fully colored up example of the first picture. Those over-exposed pictures are useless and the plants aren't grown well. It could be the same plant in my opinion.


I'm basing it's off of the bud structure. The cut pink sent me looks way more sativa ish and airy with more leaves. All the pics of the breeders cut I'm seeing are showing more dense, spaced out, rounded buds with less leafiness. They look completely different imo. Here's a couple more picks of the breeders cut I found.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 23, 2021)

That's a tough one. The differences could be due to the environment and other factors. I am watching a video in regular lighting from that grower's instagram and your plant is more spear-shaped but yours is still putting out white pistils and his plant is swollen and ready to get chopped in the video I am watching (with normal lightening). I'd say to message relentless directly on instagram but checking it out, it seems he's a bit bigger than I remember on icm. It would help us in determining if pink box should be avoided. Particularly, your claim that he stopped responding to messages isn't a source of comfort. Handing out deceptive cuts and not correcting should be the downfall of someone's business in this game.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> That's a tough one. The differences could be due to the environment and other factors. I am watching a video in regular lighting from that grower's instagram and your plant is more spear-shaped but yours is still putting out white pistils and his plant is swollen and ready to get chopped in the video I am watching (with normal lightening). Do you have an instagram? Is it possible to send a message to relentless and get his opinion on the matter? It would help us in determining if pink box should be avoided. Particularly, your claim that he stopped responding to messages isn't a source of comfort.


Yeah I'll try messaging relentless, we'll see if he responds. I started flowering around the 1st of February so it's only about 7 weeks into flower which explains the white pistils, I don't expect it to bulk up much anymore. When I messaged pink I was very calm and respectful, I didn't freak out on him or anything weird like that so I don't see why i couldn't get a response from him.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

I can't speak of this cut but my lvtk looks totally different depending on what light I flower it out under.

Under the cmh it has more spear shaped buds, more airy sativa-ish looking but when I flowered a cut under my quantum boards it looked more compacted indica style buds.

Plus under cmh it was always lime green, no color. Under the boards it had purple hues show up. 

Too bad phylos sucks because it would be awesome to compare genetics of the cuts/plants we grow.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I can't speak of this cut but my lvtk looks totally different depending on what light I flower it out under.
> 
> Under the cmh it has more spear shaped buds, more airy sativa-ish looking but when I flowered a cut under my quantum boards it looked more compacted indica style buds.
> 
> ...


I got it under hlg quantum boards. I've seen a couple pics of it grown under led and it looks pretty similar to the hps grown. I don't think it has anything to do with environment or lighting because I got other strains in the same tent that are super chunky and dense.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah I'll try messaging relentless, we'll see if he responds. I started flowering around the 1st of February so it's only about 7 weeks into flower which explains the white pistils, I don't expect it to bulk up much anymore. When I messaged pink I was very calm and respectful, I didn't freak out on him or anything weird like that so I don't see why i couldn't get a response from him.


I see on his instagram it says no dms but this should be of interest to him. If indeed that isn't a proper cut it should be fixed, considering the seller is one of the more prolific in this community. Reputation is everything.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I got it under hlg quantum boards. I've seen a couple pics of it grown under led and it looks pretty similar to the hps grown. I don't think it has anything to do with environment or lighting because I got other strains in the same tent that are super chunky and dense.


Cool cool. It does look way different than the breeder pics for sure.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2021)

Well there it is, straight from the breeder


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Well there it is, straight from the breederView attachment 4861201


Well thats definitive


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 23, 2021)

They look similar. Maybe a seed run of the strain and not the appropriate cut. When you bought it, was it labeled breeder's cut? Right now it says "Relentless Genetics", not a specific cut. It's not good. I had a fairly large order ready for pink box and I am backing out. It's the lack of communication with you after the fact I take issue with.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 23, 2021)

I am not doing further business with pinkbox. I sent a civil email merely asking for clarification on 2 cuts and this was his response. No clarification on the cuts, simply:

"Cool, we’re not too concerned with the forums. Thanks though!"

Translation: We aren't too concerned with ripping people off. Embarrassing way to conduct a business.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> They look similar. Maybe a seed run of the strain and not the appropriate cut. When you bought it, was it labeled breeder's cut? Right now it says "Relentless Genetics", not a specific cut. It's not good. I had a fairly large order ready for pink box and I am backing out. It's the lack of communication with you after the fact I take issue with.


Yeah it was labeled breeders cut, his listing on strainly says breeders cut as well. If I knew it was a random pheno he found I wouldn't have bought it from him. After he stopped responding I figured something was up. After this little debacle I won't be ordering from him again. It's to be expected to get burned when ordering cuts from random people so I'll move on. I got plenty of seeds and a few good cuts I'm happy to grow.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 23, 2021)

None of the stuff on strainly is really what is supposed to be lol prove me wrong. I know it's good weed but they aren't breeder cuts lol


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 23, 2021)

This clone game is dirty. Too easy to lie and the temptation for a quick buck rages on.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 23, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> None of the stuff on strainly is really what is supposed to be lol prove me wrong. I know it's good weed but they aren't breeder cuts lol


I've ordered cuts that I know are legitimate. However, it's a shady place for sure.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 23, 2021)

My pinkbox gmo isn't smf cut but still turned out dank. It stayed short and squat even my platinum garlic looks more gmo. Smells raunchy though


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My pinkbox gmo isn't smf cut but still turned out dank. It stayed short and squat even my platinum garlic looks more gmo. Smells raunchy thoughView attachment 4861351View attachment 4861352


Damn and he's selling it as the smf cut. Looks good but the guy really needs to stop putting misleading names on his cuts.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 23, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Damn and he's selling it as the smf cut. Looks good but the guy really needs to stop putting misleading names on his cuts.


I wasn't really sure because it was only in one gallon coco and just started led so getting used to it but it barely stretched like my plat garlic did. It's definitely some kind of chem


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 24, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Well there it is, straight from the





Applesauceisgood said:


> I am not doing further business with pinkbox. I sent a civil email merely asking for clarification on 2 cuts and this was his response. No clarification on the cuts, simply:
> 
> "Cool, we’re not too concerned with the forums. Thanks though!"
> 
> Translation: We aren't too concerned with ripping people off. Embarrassing way to conduct a business.


Man did he ever screw the pooch with that fhckin comment!!! I womder if he realizes how much money he just cost himself ? The eveidence has been slowly stacking towards him not having what he says , but he still had the benefit of the doubt from me that maybe one or two cuts might have been not what he advertised them as , and that it may be an honest mistake . 

But im so sick of getting ripped off dealing with clones , from exactly that type of guy.doesnt care if hes lyimg or not and doesnt want to know either way, long as hes makimg his money it doesnt matter how as lomg as its coming in.

And it is these type of guys that rip people off in this game . If he isnt comcerened about buisness from forums then who is he concerneed about ? THE NEWBS ,AND POEPLE WHO DONT KNOW ANY DIFFERENT AND CAN BE FOOLED EASILY INTO EMPTYING THERE POCKETS, THE MANY PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE THE RESOURCE WHICH IS THIS SMALL BUT INVALUBALE. GROUP OF KNOWLEDGABLE LIKE MINDED GUYS WHO SHARE INFO AND WATCH EACH OTHERS BACKS AGAINST THIS EXACT THING , i wouldnt give this group the time of day either if i was on the scam trying to pull the wool over unknowimg peoples eyes and keep pumping out my fake cuts , if i were him i woukd actually pee my pants a little with the thought of having to try and pass my bullshit off here with you guys ,if i knew what i know about you all now lol


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 24, 2021)

I am still trying to defend the seller. The GG4 posted here was having issues early in development. The Trop Cherry looks rather similar to the breeder's cut, maybe environmental. When looking at that GMO.. it looks like GMO in terms of that long internodal spacing and other features. You say it didn't stretch. Was it under any stress during the first few weeks? Why sell a fake GMO? That plant is all over the place. The real one is being sold by other people on strainly for sure.

If they aren't real cuts, all of these have something in common. They look like they could be S1s or cuts found in seed stock of the original crosses. The worst part of this is a lot of sellers sourced some of their cuts from pink box. Did he get burned on some trades unknowingly but other stock is good? Their selling point is 100% authentic selections. Their attitude towards what they call "drama" is suspect at best. People trying to verify a product via the original breeder is not drama. 

"Absolutely, feel free to buy your cuts elsewhere. People talk regardless, we dont care or have time for drama. "


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 24, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I am still trying to defend the seller. The GG4 posted here was having issues early in development. The Trop Cherry looks rather similar to the breeder's cut, maybe environmental. When looking at that GMO.. it looks like GMO in terms of that long internodal spacing and other features. You say it didn't stretch. Was it under any stress during the first few weeks? Why sell a fake GMO? That plant is all over the place. The real one is being sold by other people on strainly for sure.
> 
> If they aren't real cuts, all of these have something in common. They look like they could be S1s or cuts found in seed stock of the original crosses. The worst part of this is a lot of sellers sourced some of their cuts from pink box. Did he get burned on some trades unknowingly but other stock is good? Their selling point is 100% authentic selections. Their attitude towards what they call "drama" is suspect at best. People trying to verify a product via the original breeder is not drama.
> 
> "Absolutely, feel free to buy your cuts elsewhere. People talk regardless, we dont care or have time for drama. "


No it wasn't stressed. Here's my plat garlic that grew right next to it and stretched twice as much. I think it's gmo or gsc x chem d at least but not smf cut. I'm gonna see if a bigger pot and auto water make a difference next time


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 24, 2021)

This is GMO via cannavore from icm:


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2021)

I did warn him that scrutiny was coming, he was confident! lol 
For what it’s worth he has a descent reputation among folks that I know and trust. It’s possible he got taken as well but it’s his responsibility to do some due diligence. I feel that this community is strong and will judge correctly given time. 
It is quite possible that that was just a seed selection, pretty positive that’s what rude boi was that he sold me! I’m very happy with the meat breath cut I got though. 
That’s definitely not SMF’s GMO cut, it stretches like crazy even in veg. Still, that looks fire! Honestly it has a better structure! Platinum garlic looks killer too, good job @Gemtree!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 24, 2021)

Hate to burst a bubble, but pink is right? . The business from strainly and IG is more than enough to cover any forum business. Why most of those guys don't do boards anymore or have their own. They don't have to deal with noobs or haters. Keep rolling even if some think they aren't perfect.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Mar 24, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Hate to burst a bubble, but pink is right? . The business from strainly and IG is more than enough to cover any forum business. Why most of those guys don't do boards anymore or have their own. They don't have to deal with noobs or haters. Keep rolling even if some think they aren't perfect.


True, but these boards can cost you a lot of money in the long run. I've made decisions on strainly members based strictly off RIU...Sometimes its not about the money you make, it's about the money you lose..

OP


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 24, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> True, but these boards can cost you a lot of money in the long run. I've made decisions on strainly members based strictly off RIU...Sometimes its not about the money you make, it's about the money you lose..
> 
> OP


True, but you are only one on a forum most old timers remember as being well, not a very good reputation. If it was icmag or overgrow, meh, might be different.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Mar 24, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> True, but you are only one on a forum most old timers remember as being well, not a very good reputation. If it was icmag or overgrow, meh, might be different.


Overgrow...Man, I miss those days...Back when we traded clones and sent em out for free....Met some good people, and aquired some bad ass strains...

OP


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 24, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> True, but these boards can cost you a lot of money in the long run. I've made decisions on strainly members based strictly off RIU...Sometimes its not about the money you make, it's about the money you lose..
> 
> OP


Yup, my order was over $1,000 with pink box and I backed out because of this thread. With only a few of the orders he is going to lose out on because of this, the real clones could have been sourced by them multiple times over and this wouldn't be a problem going forward. Really poor business decisions, you can catch a glimpse of who isn't going to survive in this market. Right now it's fine, you can get away with slinging shit to people.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

I


Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Overgrow...Man, I miss those days...Back when we traded clones and sent em out for free....Met some good people, and aquired some bad ass strains...
> 
> OP


I wonder if he's referring to the new Overgrow, which I enjoy, but has probably a fraction of the traffic that RIU has.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 24, 2021)

Not near as many repetitive threads from noobs asking the same questions over and over, and knowledgeable growers laying it down. Yes, there's a lot of traffic differences and content differences for sure. That's why riu has to work a lil to beat off that rep they used to have. It's a lil better .


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll just state that I've not had a problem with PinkBox. I recieved what I bought.
This forum isn't perfect and Troll It Up definately applies to a few sections.
RIU has also been around for a long ass time and has layers like sediment of the same old questions.
But I like it here, it's the most lively forum I'm on.

A negative post here will influence many newbs and Seasoned Growers alike.
Look at all the paid advertisers here.
It's Pink Boxes arrogance (akin to burying his head in the sand) to avoid these public complaints by not worrying about what forums have to say.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Mar 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I
> 
> I wonder if he's referring to the new Overgrow, which I enjoy, but has probably a fraction of the traffic that RIU has.


Yea, I think he is lol...The overgrow im talking about was around like 20 years ago. The site of all sites...RIP Overgrow

OP


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 25, 2021)

I haven't dealt with them at all, but I don't know if I see anything definitive from the pics to say Pink Box doesn't have legit clones. Honestly, I've taken cuts from my friend's HPS hydro grow myself and they come out looking A LOT different in my LED living soil SIP grow. And those were all cuts that no one touched but me. They veg differently, stretch less, have shorter node spacing in flower, and usually come out denser, but they smoke the same at the end of the day.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2021)

Simple point was IG has a huge audience, riu has a big audience. Ever look at uk420 or icmag on a given day? Hence why I suspect most breeders aren't really worried bout one customer on one forum .


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Simple point was IG has a huge audience, riu has a big audience. Ever look at uk420 or icmag on a given day? Hence why I suspect most breeders aren't really worried bout one customer on one forum .


Plus people have short attention span and will forget and move on


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

Honestly, it’s a blessing as it gives more credence to people doing good things the right way!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I haven't dealt with them at all, but I don't know if I see anything definitive from the pics to say Pink Box doesn't have legit clones. Honestly, I've taken cuts from my friend's HPS hydro grow myself and they come out looking A LOT different in my LED living soil SIP grow. And those were all cuts that no one touched but me. They veg differently, stretch less, have shorter node spacing in flower, and usually come out denser, but they smoke the same at the end of the day.


The cut pink sent me is 100% not the breeders cut. The buds are more airy, stretched out AND I'm growing under led so they should be shorter and denser like you said. It smells more like trop cookies than anything else, I'm barely getting any cherry. The actual breeder of the cut is saying it's not his. Pink quit responding to me after I sent him pics. I don't know how you could need any more evidence that it's fake.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 25, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> The cut pink sent me is 100% not the breeders cut. The buds are more airy, stretched out AND I'm growing under led so they should be shorter and denser like you said. It smells more like trop cookies than anything else, I'm barely getting any cherry. The actual breeder of the cut is saying it's not his. Pink quit responding to me after I sent him pics. I don't know how you could need any more evidence that it's fake.


The breeder is only going to know what it does in his grow. I don't know anything about the cut and, like I said, I haven't dealt with them at all. I was speaking only on my experience with clones looking and growing very differently in different setups. I don't have a dog in the fight, so don't come at me like I'm calling you a liar or trying to defend the reputation of someone I don't even know. All I'm saying is that I wouldn't just start trashing the guy based on anything I've seen here.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> The breeder is only going to know what it does in his grow. I don't know anything about the cut and, like I said, I haven't dealt with them at all. I was speaking only on my experience with clones looking and growing very differently in different setups. I don't have a dog in the fight, so don't come at me like I'm calling you a liar or trying to defend the reputation of someone I don't even know. All I'm saying is that I wouldn't just start trashing the guy based on anything I've seen here.


I'm not "trashing" the guy and I'm not "coming at you" lol I've linked many pics from several different people growing this cut and you can see the similarities between each and every grow. Yes, some strains look significantly different between different grows and environments but that doesn't appear to be the case with this cut. The breeder himself as shared multiple pictures from different growers growing this cut so I'd like to think he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 25, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> It smells more like trop cookies than anything else


Have you grown Tropicana cookies? wonder if it could have been mislabeled being it has the same first name.. He used to sell the cookies not sure if he still does.., this is the Tropicana Cookies I bought from him day 50.

edit: not insinuating that you could have mislabeled cuttings, I was suggesting that maybe pink box did since he sells or at least used to sell Tropicana cookies..


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 25, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Have you grown Tropicana cookies? wonder if it could have been mislabeled being it has the same first name.. He used to sell the cookies not sure if he still does.., this is the Tropicana Cookies I bought from him day 50.
> View attachment 4862735
> edit: not insinuating that you could have mislabeled cuttings, I was suggesting that maybe pink box did since he sells or at least used to sell Tropicana cookies..


Yeah I've grown it once but tossed it. I was wondering if it was mislabeled as well and even asked him that but he started ignoring me.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Cuts will change over time due to genetic mutations. I've seen it happen in my own garden with one super lemony cut turning into super purfume over time until I finally tossed it.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Cuts will change over time due to genetic mutations. I've seen it happen in my own garden with one super lemony cut turning into super purfume over time until I finally tossed it.


How long did that take? The trop cherry cut is maybe 2 years old, I figure something like that would take longer than 2 years.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> How long did that take? The trop cherry cut is maybe 2 years old, I figure something like that would take longer than 2 years.


It actually happened quite quickly. I did 3 runs of it and got the super lemon terps. Then the 4th run was weird and super perfumey. I thought I fucked up somehow although the buds looked good. I tried another run with the same cut and got super perfume again and tossed it. So basically it happened within a year's time. Honestly I think this happens a lot which is why there are multiple early og phenos 

There have been recent scientific studies which indicate that the main reason there are differences in identical twins is due to genetic mutations after the cells split, bit environment like previously believed.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It actually happened quite quickly. I did 3 runs of it and got the super lemon terps. Then the 4th run was weird and super perfumey. I thought I fucked up somehow although the buds looked good. I tried another run with the same cut and got super perfume again and tossed it. So basically it happened within a year's time. Honestly I think this happens a lot which is why there are multiple early og phenos
> 
> There have been recent scientific studies which indicate that the main reason there are differences in identical twins is due to genetic mutations after the cells split, bit environment like previously believed.


I guess it depends on the cut. I've grown my gg4 and wedding cake a couple times now and both haven't changed at all. I see recent pics of the trop cherry on insta and it looks the same as the pics posted in 2019.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I guess it depends on the cut. I've grown my gg4 and wedding cake a couple times now and both haven't changed at all. I see recent pics of the trop cherry on insta and it looks the same as the pics posted in 2019.


Yeah, I've grown GG4 and other cuts over and over before without issues too, this was the first cut that changed so rapidly for me, aside from when I got a cut with latent hop viroid. This was different than hplvd tho, because the weed still looked great, it was just the smell/taste that changed. My wife couldn't stand the change in smell tho, which is the main reason I finally tossed it. I tried to slip in i joints a few times without telling her, and she'd always take a hit and look at me sideways saying "this is that perfumey stuff isn't is?".

I should also mention tho that the cut was likely at least a year old by time I got the cut too, then another year after that before it mutated.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh, and here's the study I was referring to about genetic mutations in twins: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-020-00755-1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh, and here's the study I was referring to about genetic mutations in twins: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-020-00755-1


Yep, back in college biology we had a chapter on genetic drift caused by stress/trauma in mammals. 

It can happen slow or fast depending on several variables. Its a roll of the dice as to how/what/when it will or won't happen. But my limited knowledge on the subject is equal to hearsay. 

That hops latent virus on the other hand is just horrible all around and quite predictable once a plant gets it.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm going to say slim chance that is 'genetic drift'. You have cultivars going on hundreds of years old that remain extremely uniform and in commercial production. Phenol difference brought on by environmental factors is the reason you see plants that can look vastly different from one grow to the next, one grower to the next. Did you expose your plants to excessive background radiation? Even vigor loss in old clones can be explained away by the accumulation of pathogens before genetic drift. Let alone a plant completely changing the way it looks in a year due to genetic mutation. .000001% mutated cells are not getting pink box off the hook. This is cloning and not sexual reproduction. For what it's worth, I still think both the GMO and Trop Cherry could be legitimate cuts. The GMO is a stretchy plant but also seems to dislike excessive N. The plant pictured above looks over-ferted which could cause a height stunting effect whereas the other strain that went verticle had no issue with feed stress.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

I have grown gmo it stretches even in veg. SMF does anyway.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I'm going to say slim chance that is 'genetic drift'. You have cultivars going on hundreds of years old that remain extremely uniform and in commercial production. Phenol difference brought on by environmental factors is the reason you see plants that can look vastly different from one grow to the next, one grower to the next. What's more likely? For what it's worth, I still think both the GMO and Trop Cherry could be legitimate cuts. The GMO is a stretchy plant but also seems to dislike excess N. The plant pictured above looks over-ferted which could cause a height stunting effect whereas the other strain that went verticle had no issue with feed stress.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, back in college biology we had a chapter on genetic drift caused by stress/trauma in mammals.
> 
> It can happen slow or fast depending on several variables. Its a roll of the dice as to how/what/when it will or won't happen. But my limited knowledge on the subject is equal to hearsay.
> 
> That hops latent virus on the other hand is just horrible all around and quite predictable once a plant gets it.


Yeah, I've seen a couple of cuts in my garden get hit with hlvpd, and there's nothing to do except exterminate them quick and sanitize the place fast.

Technically these genetic mutations are different than genetic drift, because drift happens over generations, while genetic mutations occur within the one individual only, although it may seem like generations because of the way we keep mothers.

I guess my point is that some of these clone vendors may not be lying (I'm not saying they aren't tho). They may have the real cut, but it just changed over time based on both genetic mutations, and also environmental factors (which can possibly lead to mutations?). Many people think SFV OG and Tahoe OG are the same cut, and this hypothesis would support the differences between those two cuts.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I'm going to say slim chance that is 'genetic drift'. You have cultivars going on hundreds of years old that remain extremely uniform and in commercial production. Phenol difference brought on by environmental factors is the reason you see plants that can look vastly different from one grow to the next, one grower to the next.


I used to think the same thing, but modern science is changing that perspective. Here's another good article on the same phenomenon in humans, and they do mention environment vs genetics: https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/general-science/identical-twins-are-not-identical


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have grown gmo it stretches even in veg. SMF does anyway.


I've grown GMO too and unless I am growing something tropical it's always the tallest plant in all phases. However, I could 100% fuck it up and stunt its verticle growth the first few weeks of flower if I tried.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I've grown GMO too and unless I am growing something tropical it's always the tallest plant in all phases. However, I could 100% fuck it up and stunt its verticle growth the first few weeks of flower if I tried.


I would argue it would still be lanky because of its grow cycle. Also wrong bud structure.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I used to think the same thing, but modern science is changing that perspective. Here's another good article on the same phenomenon in humans, and they do mention environment vs genetics: https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/general-science/identical-twins-are-not-identical


I'm not buying it. You're talking human twins who don't have identical DNA to begin with and we're talking a cloned plant, with the assumption 'genetic drift' occurred in a year which altered the way the plant looks and the terpenes it produces. How often do people grow 5 legs spontaneously because of mutated cells? Can you find any research paper observing cannabis (or any plant) doing this?


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I would argue it would still be lanky because of its grow cycle. Also wrong bud structure.


Fair enough - the plant looks like GMO in terms of long internodal spacing and other features but apparently, it's squat. It could be an S1, a seed run of original parents, or environmental in my opinion. I am tempted to buy his GMO, GG4 and a few other cuts and document the grow. What other cuts were people skeptical of from their shop? GMO, GG4, Trop Cherry ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I've seen a couple of cuts in my garden get hit with hlvpd, and there's nothing to do except exterminate them quick and sanitize the place fast.
> 
> Technically these genetic mutations are different than genetic drift, because drift happens over generations, while genetic mutations occur within the one individual only, although it may seem like generations because of the way we keep mothers.
> 
> I guess my point is that some of these clone vendors may not be lying (I'm not saying they aren't tho). They may have the real cut, but it just changed over time based on both genetic mutations, and also environmental factors (which can possibly lead to mutations?). Many people think SFV OG and Tahoe OG are the same cut, and this hypothesis would support the differences between those two cuts.


My bad I didn't mean to put drift, totally different as you mentioned. I did mean mutations.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

The AJ cut of sour diesel is thought to be a drift as well and I see your point.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I'm not buying it. You're talking human twins who don't have identical DNA to begin with and we're talking a cloned plant, with the assumption 'genetic drift' occurred in a year which altered the way the plant looks and the terpenes it produces. How often do people grow 5 legs spontaneously because of mutated cells? Can you find any research paper observing cannabis (or any plant) doing this?


It's not genetic drift. As I mentioned, genetic drift happens over generations. With a clone (or twins), it's all in the same individual. No I don't have any studies like this for cannabis, but the science is still young on this.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I'm not buying it. You're talking human twins who don't have identical DNA to begin with and we're talking a cloned plant, with the assumption 'genetic drift' occurred in a year which altered the way the plant looks and the terpenes it produces. How often do people grow 5 legs spontaneously because of mutated cells? Can you find any research paper observing cannabis (or any plant) doing this?


Identical twins absolutely do have identical dna to begin with. They start as a fertilized egg, which then splits into two genetically identical organisms. Ever wonder why you can tell identical twins apart? Genetic mutations, and the individual's environment/experiences.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Identical twins absolutely do have identical dna to begin with. They start as a fertilized egg, which then splits into two genetically identical organisms. Ever wonder why you can tell identical twins apart? Genetic mutations, and the individual's environment/experiences.


I didn't mean "to begin with" in the way you're interpreting it. "Monozygotic twins do not have 100% identical DNA". Read the study related to your article when they hypothesize when the differences can occur, including one-half of the zygote snagging clumps of cells favoring one parent. I won't be convinced genetic drift/genetic mutation is altering cannabis clones in major ways, especially from one grow to the next. It doesn't make sense and it's at the bottom of the list of why a cloned plant presents differently for different growers, in my opinion. I do not believe your cut changed terp profiles from your 3rd to 4th grow because of a genetic mutation occurring. It's like you observing aliens and me refusing to believe you. My opinion means nothing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 25, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I didn't mean "to begin with" in the way you're interpreting it. "Monozygotic twins do not have 100% identical DNA". Read the study related to your article when they hypothesize when the differences can occur, including one-half of the zygote snagging clumps of cells favoring one parent. I won't be convinced genetic drift/genetic mutation is altering cannabis clones in major ways, especially from one grow to the next. It doesn't make sense and it's at the bottom of the list of why a cloned plant presents differently for different growers, in my opinion. I do not believe your cut changed terp profiles from your 3rd to 4th grow because of a genetic mutation occurring. It's like you observing aliens and me refusing to believe you. My opinion means nothing.


Nothing is yet proven here, and I'm open to opinions. That said, how would you explain the change in the "super lemony" cut I had which seemingly changed it's attributes for no apparent reason, and with virtually no other noticeable changes? 

To me based on what some of these studies I've posted suggested, it's completely plausible that the likely cause is a genetic mutation, specifically changing the amount of the terpene limonene which the flower produces, thereby changing a "lemoney" strain to "perfumey".


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 25, 2021)

I've mostly always grown from seed or kept a cut for just 2 or 3 runs. We've only ever kept two cuts for any considerable length of time, both around 7-8 years. One was a White S1 from OGRaskal and the other a homemade fem cross of Blue Cheese X Critical Kush. The White cut was potent as all hell and usually really hashy and pretty flavorless with a heavy narcotic stone, but every few grows it would throw some nice citrus/orange peel terps (maybe orange creamsicle? but more bitter) and have a more balanced high while otherwise looking pretty much the same. In two different gardens, we experienced the same thing without ever being able to ID what caused it. But the terpy ones were always the crowd favorite. The BCxCK cut always seemed to alternate every other grow between having the Blue Cheese terps out front and dominant with just a hint of OG and being more OG dominant with just a hint of Blueberry and very light Cheese funk only tasted on the exhale. I don't know what caused it, but they were for sure always the same clone because only one selection from each was kept. We did S1 the BCxCC cut once on a really nice Blue Cheese-dominant run and the few seeds of that that have been popped have all had Blueberry Cheese as the predominant flavors just like the run it was seeded on. I don't know if that adds anything to this discussion or not but thought it might be worth noting.


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 25, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I've mostly always grown from seed or kept a cut for just 2 or 3 runs. We've only ever kept two cuts for any considerable length of time, both around 7-8 years. One was a White S1 from OGRaskal and the other a homemade fem cross of Blue Cheese X Critical Kush. The White cut was potent as all hell and usually really hashy and pretty flavorless with a heavy narcotic stone, but every few grows it would throw some nice citrus/orange peel terps and have a more balanced high while otherwise looking pretty much the same. In two different gardens, we experienced the same thing without ever being able to ID what caused it. But the terpy ones were always the crowd favorite. The BCxCK cut always seemed to alternate every other grow between having the Blue Cheese terps out front and dominant with just a hint of OG and being more OG dominant with just a hint of Blueberry and very light Cheese funk only tasted on the exhale. I don't know what caused it, but they were for sure always the same clone because only one selection from each was kept. We did S1 the BCxCC cut once on a really nice Blue Cheese-dominant run and the few seeds of that that have been popped have all had Blueberry Cheese as the predominant flavors just like the run it was seeded on. I don't know if that adds anything to this discussion or not but thought it might be worth noting.


Not sure if it adds anything to that conversation either but i definately appreciate you sharing it!! I like having as many different peoples experiences on certain situations locked away in my vaukt upsatirs as i can ,so i can wiegh them agaisnt each other wnhen it comes time that a question arises about the subject they pertain too , and i can be a little more imformed . I think thats why i can read spend so many hours on this site just reading about nothimg in particular.And i hate reading lol


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 25, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Not sure if it adds anything to that conversation either but i definately appreciate you sharing it!! I like having as many different peoples experiences on certain situations locked away in my vaukt upsatirs as i can ,so i can wiegh them agaisnt each other wnhen it comes time that a question arises about the subject they pertain too , and i can be a little more imformed . I think thats why i can read spend so many hours on this site just reading about nothimg in particular.And i hate reading lol


Yeah I don't know. I've been growing a long time and have made a few random pollen chucks over the years and read a lot of books and articles that turned out to be about 75% useless bro science and 25% useful knowledge, but I'm no expert when it comes to the real scientific aspects of it. Everything I have done with the plants has just been through trial and error and for personal taste.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm not sure waiting until receiving the seeds before leaving a review was a good strategy for getting feedback. Maybe the seller is busy and will do it tomorrow, but maybe he won't, or worse, was insulted that I didn't leave a review the day he sent me a tracking number.

Then there's this guy. I've found a number of dead profiles like this and I wonder why. Nice username.


----------



## Delta9Fit (Mar 26, 2021)

Just dropping in to tell my experience. Aroma therapeutic is garbage. Dude sent me a rooted clone in rockwool with the entire rootball mega wrapped in plastic wrap. I could smell the rot before i took the plastic off. I tried to re cut it but it was such a thin woody cut it had no chance by the time i mad the decision. I also thought they usually pack a mini led light. Mine had no light. So my clone had no light and the roots had no oxygen for 2 days. He also said he was sending me 4 fresh snips and only sent me 3. Im done with strainly. I'm just going to stick to cracking seeds


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 26, 2021)

Delta9Fit said:


> Just dropping in to tell my experience. Aroma therapeutic is garbage. Dude sent me a rooted clone in rockwool with the entire rootball mega wrapped in plastic wrap. I could smell the rot before i took the plastic off. I tried to re cut it but it was such a thin woody cut it had no chance by the time i mad the decision. I also thought they usually pack a mini led light. Mine had no light. So my clone had no light and the roots had no oxygen for 2 days. He also said he was sending me 4 fresh snips and only sent me 3. Im done with strainly. I'm just going to stick to cracking seeds


A clone shipper unit with the LED light costs $14. I haven't seen any Strainly sellers using them yet. I use them, they're great. You just have to make sure the root cube isn't too wet, or the weight can cause them to break off.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 26, 2021)

Delta9Fit said:


> Just dropping in to tell my experience. Aroma therapeutic is garbage. Dude sent me a rooted clone in rockwool with the entire rootball mega wrapped in plastic wrap. I could smell the rot before i took the plastic off. I tried to re cut it but it was such a thin woody cut it had no chance by the time i mad the decision. I also thought they usually pack a mini led light. Mine had no light. So my clone had no light and the roots had no oxygen for 2 days. He also said he was sending me 4 fresh snips and only sent me 3. Im done with strainly. I'm just going to stick to cracking seeds


3 fresh snips is the standard amount of snips with even Noob skills and a aero cloner you should be able to get at the very least 1 rooted .


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> A clone shipper unit with the LED light costs $14. I haven't seen any Strainly sellers using them yet. I use them, they're great. You just have to make sure the root cube isn't too wet, or the weight can cause them to break off.


I have seen mainly do it.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Not sure if it adds anything to that conversation either but i definately appreciate you sharing it!! I like having as many different peoples experiences on certain situations locked away in my vaukt upsatirs as i can ,so i can wiegh them agaisnt each other wnhen it comes time that a question arises about the subject they pertain too , and i can be a little more imformed . I think thats why i can read spend so many hours on this site just reading about nothimg in particular.And i hate reading lol


Or do you?


ATG usually uses the led carriers and doesn’t wrap the root lol, I wonder if he drained a liter of tequila prior to filling the order?! lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Or do you?
> 
> 
> ATG usually uses the led carriers and doesn’t wrap the root lol, I wonder if he drained a liter of tequila prior to filling the order?! lol


He's been pretty full of himself lately, ole bill green. I will say the market has increased, seeing more high dollar rooted clones, seeing more breeders involved with em, tapping into the market.


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 26, 2021)

Delta9Fit said:


> Just dropping in to tell my experience. Aroma therapeutic is garbage. Dude sent me a rooted clone in rockwool with the entire rootball mega wrapped in plastic wrap. I could smell the rot before i took the plastic off. I tried to re cut it but it was such a thin woody cut it had no chance by the time i mad the decision. I also thought they usually pack a mini led light. Mine had no light. So my clone had no light and the roots had no oxygen for 2 days. He also said he was sending me 4 fresh snips and only sent me 3. Im done with strainly. I'm just going to stick to cracking seeds


it must of been wrapped SUPER tight and was SUPER soaked to get rot in two days. That’s how we mail clones with great success.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Or do you?
> 
> 
> ATG usually uses the led carriers and doesn’t wrap the root lol, I wonder if he drained a liter of tequila prior to filling the order?! lol


Didnt use led carriers with my order.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2021)

Those are expensive maybe he just got tired of the extra cost.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2021)

Cost me $10 extra ..on strainly


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Those are expensive maybe he just got tired of the extra cost.


Possibly but I have also just seen a regular cheap plastic cup that they cut in bottom and taped a small led light.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Cost me $10 extra ..on strainly


That seller is either eating $4 or buying a lot of Clone Shippers to get them at a discount.

One possible reason not to use them is they're kinda bulky, so require a bigger box for multiple clone orders.

I received some clones in January and all the plastic wrapped around the roots did not prevent shock, they took an extra week to start growing. If shipping in cold weather I recommend a 40-hour heat pack, the same ones used when shipping reptiles.

I sent a message and my seller left me a positive review. This was Magic G3n3tics, solid guy, nice crosses, gear about to drop on Neptune.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> That seller is either eating $4 or buying a lot of Clone Shippers to get them at a discount.
> 
> One possible reason not to use them is they're kinda bulky, so require a bigger box for multiple clone orders.
> 
> ...


Or maybe added it to my shipping cost


----------



## Delta9Fit (Mar 27, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> 3 fresh snips is the standard amount of snips with even Noob skills and a aero cloner you should be able to get at the very least 1 rooted .


I only need 1 but who buys 1 snip? Its the fact he told me he was shipping me 4. It was my second choice that he didn't have any ready and offered me 4 fresh instead. I said sure. Afterwards when i said something, he said that his mom only had 3 tops. If he would've told me then it would've been fine. Its the fact he said one thing and did another and didn't say anything. Thats bad business as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2021)

Delta9Fit said:


> I only need 1 but who buys 1 snip? Its the fact he told me he was shipping me 4. It was my second choice that he didn't have any ready and offered me 4 fresh instead. I said sure. Afterwards when i said something, he said that his mom only had 3 tops. If he would've told me then it would've been fine. Its the fact he said one thing and did another and didn't say anything. Thats bad business as far as I'm concerned.


Did you ask him to resend, since it was rotten?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 27, 2021)

It's pretty easy to send rooted clones in the mail just packed in tupperware carefully. Be sure to include a icepack and led flashlight in the pack.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 27, 2021)

Alpha seed bank.. picked up today.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 27, 2021)

Auntie Jane MIA? I have $$ that needs to be spent!


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 27, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have grown gmo it stretches even in veg. SMF does anyway.


Gmo mom in veg. No stretch


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 27, 2021)

Supposed gmo ..in veg ?


----------



## iamcolin (Mar 28, 2021)

I just ordered some GMO and MAC1 from Dookie Farms. Really excited to finally grow GMO

I paid $200 for 3 gmo and it came with a free mac1. Seemed like a good deal.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 28, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Supposed gmo ..in veg ?View attachment 4864583


Spot on the GMO I am familiar with.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 28, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Spot on the GMO I am familiar with.


Stem rub is smelly. I'm not sure that means anything.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 28, 2021)

GMO has a very distinctive look to its structure. The GMO I got from "the in-crowd", away from strainly, looks identical to your plant. It can be a bit finicky before dialing in.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 28, 2021)

Lol.. yeah , I ramped the nutes up and it let me know.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> I just ordered some GMO and MAC1 from Dookie Farms. Really excited to finally grow GMO
> 
> I paid $200 for 3 gmo and it came with a free mac1. Seemed like a good deal.



Great deal.. I ordered the gmo from dookie too.. Got 3 clones of gmo but no mac cut for that same price.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I am not doing further business with pinkbox. I sent a civil email merely asking for clarification on 2 cuts and this was his response. No clarification on the cuts, simply:
> 
> "Cool, we’re not too concerned with the forums. Thanks though!"
> 
> Translation: We aren't too concerned with ripping people off. Embarrassing way to conduct a business.


That PNW Strainhunter is a freakin scam. Just scammed a lady i got clones for who has Parkinson's. 

Stay away from this guy! Clones dead in 3 days!?! Lol. Shes seasoned too. Not a noob!


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Yup, my order was over $1,000 with pink box and I backed out because of this thread. With only a few of the orders he is going to lose out on because of this, the real clones could have been sourced by them multiple times over and this wouldn't be a problem going forward. Really poor business decisions, you can catch a glimpse of who isn't going to survive in this market. Right now it's fine, you can get away with slinging shit to people.


Pink is a joke too...arrogant dont waste your time

She did get a succesful clone from another source.....forget the name id have to ask her


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Great deal.. I ordered the gmo from dookie too.. Got 3 clones of gmo but no mac cut for that same price.


Dookie seems legit with an attitude. Ive heard he csn come off arrogant after doing business with him. Dont tell him you resold them. He might get a bit pissy


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Im on strainly. Ive communicated with a dozen or so folks. Onle one has an upload file button under the comment bar.

Why can i upload a file to just this one person and not everyone else


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> True, but you are only one on a forum most old timers remember as being well, not a very good reputation. If it was icmag or overgrow, meh, might be different.


i know im late on this 
but as a small business owner myself its good to invest in multiple areas of advertising, 
forums are still very very popular


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Simple point was IG has a huge audience, riu has a big audience. Ever look at uk420 or icmag on a given day? Hence why I suspect most breeders aren't really worried bout one customer on one forum .


they are though
we get emails daily from breeders etc asking for post removals of negative posts specifically on our website.
they do care.

And we are popular IG has a huge audience because its social media, not everything cares about marijuana on ig ,alot of followers are spam.

Where as forums are specific to the target audience you want. we are centralized to the market.

if you google, one of the forums are likely to pop up every time and that matters in business, IG wont likely popup too much maybe a page here and there.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> they are though
> we get emails daily from breeders etc asking for post removals of negative posts specifically on our website.
> they do care.
> 
> ...


Lol...and you actually remove them?


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Lol...and you actually remove them?


did i say that?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 29, 2021)

Pretty funny, breeders pretending they don't care, but truth is, their 400lb ass is in their mom's basement googling the company name everyday to find a negative comment on the forums.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Pretty funny, breeders pretending they don't care, but truth is, their 400lb ass is in their mom's basement googling the company name everyday to find a negative comment on the forums.


exactly, even i look for negative reviews of my own small business, how i found out ali express stole my photos and tried to replicate my work and sell it for mear pennies

if you own a small business you give a shit, or it costs you


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> did i say that?


Theres ? At the end of my comment. No i didnt think you said that...just asking....lol


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Dookie seems legit with an attitude. Ive heard he csn come off arrogant after doing business with him. Dont tell him you resold them. He might get a bit pissy



I don't know the guy, only done one transaction with him. I would never resell anything, if it is killer then I don't want anyone else in the neighborhood having it..if it ain't killer I wouldn't clone it and pass it on.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I don't know the guy, only done one transaction with him. I would never resell anything, if it is killer then I don't want anyone else in the neighborhood having it..if it ain't killer I wouldn't clone it and pass it on.


You'll be happy with it!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> exactly, even i look for negative reviews of my own small business, how i found out ali express stole my photos and tried to replicate my work and sell it for mear pennies
> 
> if you own a small business you give a shit, or it costs you


Wow that ali express thing sounds crazy.

If I get a business going, I'm sure I'll care what people are saying on the forums too. I won't let it consume me, though. If I spend more time on that than working hard I'll never be successful.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> That PNW Strainhunter is a freakin scam. Just scammed a lady i got clones for who has Parkinson's.
> 
> Stay away from this guy! Clones dead in 3 days!?! Lol. Shes seasoned too. Not a noob!


I'm always skeptical of new accounts that immediately start slagging vendors and the like. Clones are fragile and shit happens... did your friend message PNW? Cause I know several people who have dealt with him and have had nothing but good things to say about the quality and cleanliness of his cuts.


----------



## Mganj (Mar 29, 2021)

That one comment from a while back “they’re gonna talk regardless” or something like that from pinkbox...like no dude if you have legit shit people on the forums won’t be trashing you lol


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 29, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm always skeptical of new accounts that immediately start slagging vendors and the like. Clones are fragile and shit happens... did your friend message PNW? Cause I know several people who have dealt with him and have had nothing but good things to say about the quality and cleanliness of his cuts.


Ya he was good to me to I fucked up and sent him the wrong address and he reshiped


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Mganj said:


> That one comment from a while back “they’re gonna talk regardless” or something like that from pinkbox...like no dude if you have legit shit people on the forums won’t be trashing you lol


Hell nah they wont. They will talk for the most part. Tell eveyone about their positive exp.

Negative exp should be posted up...tru that!

Edit: This post wasnt meant in a bad way. Just facts! You're right too


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Ya he was good to me to I fucked up and sent him the wrong address and he reshiped


Lol....you forgot the address. Was it a friend a relative that you had it sent to?


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 29, 2021)

It's not a scam if you received the cuts you paid for but you were not capable of keeping them alive.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

She bout 3 from aroma therapeutic genetics no issues what so ever...dookie no issues!

PNWStrainhunter can't be trusted. Idc what the nasayers say...peace happy grows


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Wow that ali express thing sounds crazy.
> 
> If I get a business going, I'm sure I'll care what people are saying on the forums too. I won't let it consume me, though. If I spend more time on that than working hard I'll never be successful.


it is very shitty and nothing much ican do about it , poor experience is all i can say , and a small lesson learned of course but sad to see actual art being ripped off


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Seasoned grower she is....stop trolling! There is rules for that right
> 
> Edit: if you cant prove what you are saying hen keep your mouth shut please....i can prove she got ripped off. She got limp clones douchebag


this is where we would start deleting posts not because youre upset witha product but now youre fighting our members., people are skeptical with good reason for those who come here as a brand new member and start shit slinging. and than start getting upset at our user base.

We heard you youre upset about a product, move on, if youre entire only thought on this website is to just drag this horse down and beat it over and over again we arent interested. 
you said your piece, and now its time to move on and do something else on the forum and become aproductive member, if that isnt whatyou wanna be here for ,no one is going to want to listen to someone scream and cry over and over again,.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> this is where we would start deleting posts not because youre upset witha product but now youre fighting our members., people are skeptical with good reason for those who come here as a brand new member and start shit slinging. and than start getting upset at our user base.
> 
> We heard you youre upset about a product, move on, if youre entire only thought on this website is to just drag this horse down and beat it over and over again we arent interested.
> you said your piece, and now its time to move on and do something else on the forum and become aproductive member, if that isnt whatyou wanna be here for ,no one is going to want to listen to someone scream and cry over and over again,.


If the folks post im going to repsond....or one thing im not as upset as she is. He know he was selling a clone to a med patient dude......crying? Really? Bitching is more like it.

What are the trolling rules on this site?


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> If the folks post im going to repsond....or one thing im not as upset as she is. He know he was selling a clone to a med patient dude......crying? Really? Bitching is more like it.
> 
> What are the trolling rules on this site


We dont allow users to name call here, so if you wanna start calling people names youre time here is going to be short lived. no one trolled you, you just dont like what they have to say, they are skeptical within reason,

Im telling you to move on now, if you dont want to respect our website, than youre not welcome here


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Lol....no! Im no scammer! Toss that idea in the trash can.....yes the clones were unhealthy when they arrived....he did offer to fix the situation. But who wants more issues? She doesnt. Why would she? If you have bugs you shouldnt be selling clones or atleast say something about them.....if the clone fucking dies in 3 days and you got proof of it pic wise give the god damn money back! I would....he knows his clones he jnows what they looked like when they left. He knows what hes sending to everyone. Gtfo....i coukd send 20 peeps clones and look at every one of them and tell you with prety damn good accuracy which went to who...lol dude.


I'm just saying when there are dozens of community members who get a vendors cuts without bugs or issues and one new account claiming a friend had a bad experience without evidence is questionable. Maybe engage with the community first? 

Also, if he offered to replace the snips well, that seems like he tried to rectify the situation. Why assume they will be bad again? I own a small business too and it's not always as easy to refund a customer as people think. This isn't Target where they have billions in capital to float bank charges and shit while money goes back and forth. It's often quicker and cheaper to just send new product, and it's often better for the customer too because they don't risk the funds getting held up by their bank or credit card for who knows how long


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> We dont allow users to name call here, so if you wanna start calling people names youre time here is going to be short lived. no one trolled you, you just dont like what they have to say, they are skeptical within reason,
> 
> Im telling you to move on now, if you dont want to respect our website, than youre not welcome here


and don't let the door slam your ass on the way out!! 

Was that too much? I gave the stoned smiley instead of finger smiley


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Keyboard warrior! Should be your avatar?


But my avatar is full of tits. They are so cute


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Keyboard warrior! Should be your avatar?


I'm not sure who your talking too...


----------



## Knobcheese (Mar 29, 2021)

I recently got unrooted snips from PNW of 3 different strains. They are all now rooted and happy in my TurboKlone. Once flowered I'll share what they all look like. It'll be awhile have 8-9 weeks till Flower area will be available. I can say he was very quick with responses and they were shipped the day he promised.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> You'll be happy with it!



Sounds like it is a 10-11 week cut.. Yet he says it finishes outdoors in central Michigan.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Sounds like it is a 10-11 week cut.. Yet he says it finishes outdoors in central Michigan.


Sounds a lil suspicious. Maybe he meant in a greenhouse. Lol....you can pick it at anywhere from 70+ days to 100+ days....so in actuality maybe it can be grown in central mi. Run it outdoors and post up is all i can say.

I read on a site a guy wnet 114 days. Edit


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2021)

Mganj said:


> Is there like a code of conduct? Deleting posts because “we aren’t interested”?
> 
> Seems like you just pick and choose what to enforce. And grammar ain’t one of them.


Man, I love this shit.

What he actually said was he isn't interested in someone beating an argument to death when it doesn't immediately get traction, and would delete posts that fall into that category, which is totally fair in my book.

But that aside, yes, he does just pick and choose what to enforce! This is a privately owned site. He can do whatever the hell he damn well pleases! He can delete your posts cause he doesn't like your username! Or your avatar! Or your opinions! Your a nobody and no one cares about your opinion. I don't mean that to be harsh, I too am a nobody in these parts. If I piss the mods off, I assume I'll get my posts deleted, and likely banned to boot.... and if I don't like it, I'll move on to another forum. Or get off the interwebs entirely and spend more time in my garden.

Also, why are you even involved now? Have you had a bad experience with PNW and got your post deleted? Where did your comment come from? Is @Onceuponatime2309 your sock? The people deserve answers goddamnit... 

PS. This is the internet. Proper grammar died here many years ago.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Man, I love this shit.
> 
> What he actually said was he isn't interested in someone beating an argument to death when it doesn't immediately get traction, and would delete posts that fall into that category, which is totally fair in my book.
> 
> ...


she.

but yes thats what i said seems like hes more interested in picking at grammar than reading


----------



## Mganj (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> she.
> 
> but yes thats what i said seems like hes more interested in picking at grammar than reading


Do you get paid to do this? Like I can’t believe it lol the dogshit way you handle problems is laughable. You don’t want this community to be any better, and your work shows it


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2021)

sunni said:


> she.
> 
> but yes thats what i said seems like hes more interested in picking at grammar than reading


My apologies. She. You know what they say about assumptions...


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 29, 2021)

PNW has been great to me in terms of communication. The cuts they sent were well-rooted. Shinobi_cuts sends out real deal GMO that is practically a teenage plant instead of a clone. The healthiest "cut" I've received. Both followed up with me in terms of plant health. I will refrain from further gushing on PNW until I flower and confirm all of what I purchased is legit but so far, so good.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> PNW has been great to me in terms of communication. The cuts they sent were well-rooted. Shinobi_cuts sends out real deal GMO that is practically a teenage plant instead of a clone. The healthiest "cut" I've received. Both followed up with me in terms of plant health. I will refrain from further gushing on PNW until I flower and confirm all of what I purchased is legit but so far, so good.


Lol. Im not saying he rips everyone off. I said he dicked around this lady i know...get over yourselves. Idc about everyone elses positive or neg experiences. All i did was make a few posts shitting on his shit clones he sent her....seems like others just keep going with this....

FUNNY thing is she a woman and a med patient. Lmfao!

Not many people on here care about med patients? Lots of these folks on here and other sites talk/brag about helping med patients.....lol


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Lol. Im not saying he rips everyone off. I said he dicked around this lady i know...get over yourselves. Idc about everyone elses positive or neg experiences. All i did was make a few posts shitting on his shit clones he sent her....seems like others just keep going with this....
> 
> FUNNY thing is she a woman and a med patient. Lmfao!
> 
> Not many people on here care about med patients? Lots of these folks on here and other sites talk/brag about helping med patients.....lol


I am posting my own experience with that clone dealer. I didn't imply you said he rips everyone off, nor did I dispute that he sent your friend a bad clone and ripped them off. Maybe he rips off 99.9% of his customers. I said he didn't do that to me. Learn to conduct yourself in a social setting. This is weird behavior. People can read through and see the positive and negative interactions with each seller and make their own risk assessment.


----------



## Headyblunts (Mar 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Cuts will change over time due to genetic mutations. I've seen it happen in my own garden with one super lemony cut turning into super purfume over time until I finally tossed it.


Idk, I've had some of the same cuts for 23yrs or so now, they haven't changed. Sour Dubb went dud but that's a known issue.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2021)

Mganj said:


> Do you get paid to do this? Like I can’t believe it lol the dogshit way you handle problems is laughable. You don’t want this community to be any better, and your work shows it


im so glad you have so much information and data to back up all the fucking work i do on this website for the 20 seconds you interacted with me

bye


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Sounds a lil suspicious. Maybe he meant in a greenhouse. Lol....you can pick it at anywhere from 70+ days to 100+ days....so in actuality maybe it can be grown in central mi. Run it outdoors and post up is all i can say.
> 
> I read on a site a guy wnet 114 days. Edit



Im in Chicago but the weather can't be too much different from central Michigan, She will be tried outdoors here..no greenhouse unfortunately, I got a patch on the south east side that I will toss a few in and nobody will bother em.. and Ive got another patch 40 minutes south of the city but there are hunters out there on November 1st looking for deer..those can't stay that long in the ground out there, Gotta chop everything out there before Halloween.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Im in Chicago but the weather can't be too much different from central Michigan, She will be tried outdoors here..no greenhouse unfortunately, I got a patch on the south east side that I will toss a few in and nobody will bother em.. and Ive got another patch 40 minutes south of the city but there are hunters out there on November 1st looking for deer..those can't stay that long in the ground out there, Gotta chop everything out there before Halloween.


Holloween would be roughly 6 weeks. I think the 12 n 12 starts around middle of sept. 

Outdoors do plants have a lot of flower mass before middle of sept?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Holloween would be roughly 6 weeks. I think the 12 n 12 starts around middle of sept.
> 
> Outdoors do plants have a lot of flower mass before middle of sept?



Outdoors dont follow 12-12.. The soltice is first week of August when plants get the signal to bloom.. Usually shooting pistils by mid August.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Outdoors dont follow 12-12.. The soltice is first week of August when plants get the signal to bloom.. Usually shooting pistils by mid August.


Yep, thats what I've always experienced about 90 miles northwest of Chicago area.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 29, 2021)

My GMO has no shot at a proper finish in MA. It triggered late outdoors and inside I let it go 80-85 days. However, it's terp city, garlic, and funky. Yields well but the stretch is going to be an issue for some.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, thats what I've always experienced about 90 miles northwest of Chicago area.


I hear you guys are experiencing a weed shortage in ill.?

What are your state laws for getting a license to grow and supply dispensaries? How much would a filthy unit get?


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 29, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Or do you?


No i dont lol


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 29, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah I don't know. I've been growing a long time and have made a few random pollen chucks over the years and read a lot of books and articles that turned out to be about 75% useless bro science and 25% useful knowledge, but I'm no expert when it comes to the real scientific aspects of it. Everything I have done with the plants has just been through trial and error and for personal taste.


Trial and Error is a relgion for me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> I hear you guys are experiencing a weed shortage in ill.?
> 
> What are your state laws for getting a license to grow and supply dispensaries? How much would a filthy unit get?


I literally just moved back after living out west for 6 years but I heard its dry as funk.

Illinois has a joke of a legal weed market. I heard its next to impossible to get a growers license.


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I literally just moved back after living out west for 6 years but I heard its dry as funk.
> 
> Illinois has a joke of a legal weed market. I heard its next to impossible to get a growers license.


5k non refundable fee for craft growers license...lol....if your lucky to win. Its only 30k for the license...which is cheaper than most states. Still a joke though!

Most states if not all its going to be for the folks with money....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> 5k non refundable fee for craft growers license...lol....if your lucky to win. Its only 30k for the license...which is cheaper than most states. Still a joke though!
> 
> Most states if not all its going to be for the folks with money....


Thats the thing is they won't give you a license. They'll take you money and be like "sorry."


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats the thing is they won't give you a license. They'll take you money and be like "sorry."


Its all about points scored. They can control your size of operation whenever they want yoo. You could have 14,000sqft of flowering plants. They can cut you down by 50 70 %....or more if they wanted too.

? Is if you were kickin ass and taking names killing it for the taxpayer if they wanted to the gov could cut you down....that doesnt make sense. Lets say some of your comp got together and they had the right connections they could chop you up....

Would the latter happen? Most likely not. Im sounding like a conspiracy nutt!


get a seriously flooded market and you could lose your ass off in illinois.

60 lic excepted every yr(roughly) state dept of ag is running the show. Wtf do they know?
Demand and building a supply that drove 1/8's of weed to 80$ its 80 an 1/8 in that state. Unless you buy lows or mids. Hell the mids are 45 55 60 after taxes arent they?

Sounds like a complete and utter failure until they get more farms..lol


----------



## iamcolin (Mar 29, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Lol. Im not saying he rips everyone off. I said he dicked around this lady i know...get over yourselves. Idc about everyone elses positive or neg experiences. All i did was make a few posts shitting on his shit clones he sent her....seems like others just keep going with this....
> 
> FUNNY thing is she a woman and a med patient. Lmfao!
> 
> Not many people on here care about med patients? Lots of these folks on here and other sites talk/brag about helping med patients.....lol


*PNWStrainHunter


159 received reviews (99% positive, 158/159)*

This look like a scammer to you?


----------



## iamcolin (Mar 30, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Iamcolin. 10 posts before this one...PNW send ya in here to clean up? Maybe your him? Lol


I bought an apple fritter from him and had no issues. If the clone arrived dead I would have sent him a pic and asked him to send another. It's happened to me with another seller and I got a replacement no problem, it's how most of these guys operate if you don't come at them like a lunatic. I'm assuming your friend acted like you instead of just asking for a replacement. Good luck in the future buddy


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 30, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> *PNWStrainHunter
> 
> 
> 159 received reviews (99% positive, 158/159)*
> ...


Some misinformation here. Strainly doesnt let you review sellers. The seller has to send the review link to you. So any seller can vet neg respones easily by not sending them a link to review....

So seller in comments can see how customer reacted to him/her then send review link accordingly...so 158 of 159 positive reviews can be very misleading.

I would call your post misinfo....cya!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 30, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Some misinformation here. Strainly doesnt let you review sellers. The seller has to send the review link to you. So any seller can vet neg respones easily by not sending them a link to review....
> 
> So seller in comments can see how customer reacted to him/her then send review link accordingly...so 158 of 159 positive reviews can be very misleading.
> 
> I would call your post misinfo....cya!


You are wrong all they have to do is accept your order after it is marked complete you leave a review if you do your business through there messenger it is on you


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 30, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> You are wrong all they have to do is accept your order after it is marked complete you leave a review if you do your business through there messenger it is on you


Lol...then she would have been able to post a review dude!

Lol....i did shit the same way aroma therapeutic sent her a review link! Lol. She did business the same way with both. I did it for her. Shes not an idiot either...lol


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 30, 2021)

That's atg, ain't it? .


----------



## Onceuponatime2309 (Mar 30, 2021)

So i just looked at her messages between atg and herself. She sends addy he sends thank you. Then tracking. Then he sends her review link. This whole transaction done in messenger...lol more misinfo

Review link came seperately


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 30, 2021)

Now which sock is this I got riled, . Just too easy.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, thats what I've always experienced about 90 miles northwest of Chicago area.




Had no idea you were so close, Your dynoberry is looking fantastic..only popped one and she looking like a keeper. She will be run outdoors this summer.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 30, 2021)

Onceuponatime2309 said:


> Lol...then she would have been able to post a review dude!
> 
> Lol....i did shit the same way aroma therapeutic sent her a review link! Lol. She did business the same way with both. I did it for her. Shes not an idiot either...lol


Ya your full of shit if you make an official order you leave a review after you mark it complete if you come to an agreement with out putting an offer on one of there listing theres no review i have done orders both ways never once have they sent me a link to leave a review lmao


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2021)

He’s gone lasted a whole days asked him several times to stop name calling


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Ya your full of shit if you make an official order you leave a review after you mark it complete if you come to an agreement with out putting an offer on one of there listing theres no review i have done orders both ways never once have they sent me a link to leave a review lmao


That's exactly how Strainly has worked on my end.

Ive bought and sold both ways through the official offer sent/offer accepted method and directly through messaging, because the seller had used up his free number of transactions for that month and did not want to pay to become a premium member.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 30, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That's exactly how Strainly has worked on my end.
> 
> Ive bought and sold both ways through the official offer sent/offer accepted method and directly through messaging, because the seller had used up his free number of transactions for that month and did not want to pay to become a premium member.


Yes I am pretty sure it says to only use an official offer when you sign up. I have done it both ways it is not a big deal,just know the risks . That guy was flat out lying,im not sure why. Just trying to trash a vendor for a bad experience I guess, it happens there are much better ways to handle it though.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 30, 2021)

that Corn Starch though......


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 31, 2021)

Trop cookie from pink box.


----------



## The Happy Seed (Mar 31, 2021)

This Guy.... https://www.strainly.io/en/bigbudzzzz


----------



## quiescent (Mar 31, 2021)

The Happy Seed said:


> This Guy.... https://www.strainly.io/en/bigbudzzzz
> 
> View attachment 4867418View attachment 4867419View attachment 4867420View attachment 4867421


How was the poon tang pie?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 31, 2021)

quiescent said:


> How was the poon tang pie?


"You smell what The Rock is cooking?"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Trop cookie from pink box.
> View attachment 4867411


Nice looking plant but doesn't look like any trop cookies I've seen from oni or on ig.

This is what I picture when I think trop cookies 

Does it smell orangey?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 31, 2021)

She has a orangeish citrusy smell is what I want to say. This plant stretched a lot she was tiny when I threw her into flower and she definitely stretched more compared to another trop cookie that was bigger that didnt stretch as much.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 31, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Supposed gmo ..in veg ?View attachment 4864583


Can say with near certainty this is the legit cut


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 31, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice looking plant but doesn't look like any trop cookies I've seen from oni or on ig.
> 
> This is what I picture when I think trop cookies
> View attachment 4867594
> Does it smell orangey?


I can see some similarities. Not too leafy, frost and location of frost is similar, size/shape of bud. But it's hard to compare with just the pic of one branch. And those black background pics r like the Dave chappelle show motion skit for those old enough to have enjoyed.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 1, 2021)

The fan leaf frost looks similar just minus the color, she will likely change a bit in the last few weeks. I ran a couple Trop F2's from seed over the winter and found one really nice standout that i took to f3. They were all very colorful and I rarely get purple plants here in the tropics.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 1, 2021)

I've got the Motorbreath from pink in flower right now, starting to smell like how it was named. 
I'm also fairly impressed by how the Giesel cut I got from Mikeyboy is stacking. She stretched a good amount but seems to be filling in nicely.


----------



## DrGreenthumbVT (Apr 1, 2021)

I just ordered from Pink Box myself, ordered Ice Cream Cake, Apple Fritter , Runtz, and they threw in a Duct Tape for free. Paid for the order, got tracking and a few days later, my ladies showed up healthy and with roots. I've also heard the rumors that some people may think these cuts aren't legit. While I can't really comment one way or another on if these are the "real deal" just yet if I had the size operation that PinkBox had, why wouldn't I carry only the real deal cuts? Who cares if they have to pay $2K for a cut and sell it for less, by lowering their price they corner the market and make that $2K back much faster. I'm tempted to order the MAC1 Caps cut from them and compare it to my verified cut just to see how it measures up.


----------



## DrGreenthumbVT (Apr 1, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> This GMO cut from Dookie is a vigerous MF'er .. I've topped all 3 clones to slow em down and she still outgrowing every other strain 2:1.


Yeah both GMO and MAC1 always outgrow everything in my garden 2:1. Royal pain in the ass to keep variety in the rotation.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 1, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> View attachment 4803848
> 
> My meat breath from pink box around 8 weeks might give her a couple more days before she gets the chop


 how is the smoke?
thinking on grabbin a cut


----------



## iamcolin (Apr 1, 2021)

DrGreenthumbVT said:


> Yeah both GMO and MAC1 always outgrow everything in my garden 2:1. Royal pain in the ass to keep variety in the rotation.


So glad to hear that haha. I just got 3 GMOs and a MAC1 from Dookie today.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 2, 2021)

DrGreenthumbVT said:


> Yeah both GMO and MAC1 always outgrow everything in my garden 2:1. Royal pain in the ass to keep variety in the rotation.


Everyone I know that has grown mac1 including myself it grows and yields small. But yours is quite vigorous?


----------



## DrGreenthumbVT (Apr 2, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Everyone I know that has grown mac1 including myself it grows and yields small. But yours is quite vigorous?


Oh it definitely grows slow in veg but its structure is overall tall and lanky. Doesn't bush out like many others. Stems are super thick which is nice but it's just a pain to grow. And yes, if not grown properly, the yield is low but it makes up for it in quality.


----------



## The Happy Seed (Apr 2, 2021)

quiescent said:


> How was the poon tang pie?


Awesome, but I actually let it go and now I'm regretting it!


----------



## boybelue (Apr 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I can't speak of this cut but my lvtk looks totally different depending on what light I flower it out under.
> 
> Under the cmh it has more spear shaped buds, more airy sativa-ish looking but when I flowered a cut under my quantum boards it looked more compacted indica style buds.
> 
> ...


Guys put to much emphasis on the way a plant looks in a certain picture/environment. I grow outside and a couple different places inside and I use a lot of different types of lighting. Plants can change there appearance dramatically with just the slightest change in environment, be it light, temps humidity whatever. I find it kinda funny when I see somebody say “aw that’s not the real cut” or “man you got ripped off that’s not the same cut” just by looking at a picture of a plant grown in a different environment. I just about threw grape pie away because it kept turning out leafy as hell and just didn’t impress, around that time I had a buddy wanting to learn to grow and I gave him all my old LED panels and some cuts and his grape pie turned out killer, same cut and his first grow ever, just something different about his environment or the spectrum of all those different LED panels. I sent another buddy some unrooted cuts and he swore up and down I got them mixed up because two of the same strain looked totally different and I explained they were grown in different areas and after he vegged them in the same environment a while they started looking alike. Plants just don’t look identical even when you have all the parameters dialed in the same, same medium, nutes, lights, temps humidity, water source, something will change just enough and you will have a different outcome most of the time if your growing in different areas. IMO


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 2, 2021)

boybelue said:


> Guys put to much emphasis on the way a plant looks in a certain picture/environment. I grow outside and a couple different places inside and I use a lot of different types of lighting. Plants can change there appearance dramatically with just the slightest change in environment, be it light, temps humidity whatever. I find it kinda funny when I see somebody say “aw that’s not the real cut” or “man you got ripped off that’s not the same cut” just by looking at a picture of a plant grown in a different environment. I just about threw grape pie away because it kept turning out leafy as hell and just didn’t impress, around that time I had a buddy wanting to learn to grow and I gave him all my old LED panels and some cuts and his grape pie turned out killer, same cut and his first grow ever, just something different about his environment or the spectrum of all those different LED panels. I sent another buddy some unrooted cuts and he swore up and down I got them mixed up because two of the same strain looked totally different and I explained they were grown in different areas and after he vegged them in the same environment a while they started looking alike. Plants just don’t look identical even when you have all the parameters dialed in the same, same medium, nutes, lights, temps humidity, water source, something will change just enough and you will have a different outcome most of the time if your growing in different areas. IMO


This is pretty accurate. My and a friend grow the same cut of gg4 and ours grow quite differently.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 2, 2021)

boybelue said:


> Guys put to much emphasis on the way a plant looks in a certain picture/environment. I grow outside and a couple different places inside and I use a lot of different types of lighting. Plants can change there appearance dramatically with just the slightest change in environment, be it light, temps humidity whatever. I find it kinda funny when I see somebody say “aw that’s not the real cut” or “man you got ripped off that’s not the same cut” just by looking at a picture of a plant grown in a different environment. I just about threw grape pie away because it kept turning out leafy as hell and just didn’t impress, around that time I had a buddy wanting to learn to grow and I gave him all my old LED panels and some cuts and his grape pie turned out killer, same cut and his first grow ever, just something different about his environment or the spectrum of all those different LED panels. I sent another buddy some unrooted cuts and he swore up and down I got them mixed up because two of the same strain looked totally different and I explained they were grown in different areas and after he vegged them in the same environment a while they started looking alike. Plants just don’t look identical even when you have all the parameters dialed in the same, same medium, nutes, lights, temps humidity, water source, something will change just enough and you will have a different outcome most of the time if your growing in different areas. IMO


Gmo is pretty easy to tell. Mine looks and smells nothing like the hundreds of pics and descriptions or gmo I've had. That's half the reason I picked it because it's easy to judge.


----------



## boybelue (Apr 2, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Gmo is pretty easy to tell. Mine looks and smells nothing like the hundreds of pics and descriptions or gmo I've had. That's half the reason I picked it because it's easy to judge.


To me gmo can look a little different in different veg environments whereas a lot of strains can be hard to differentiate in veg, one thing that stands out to me is the small 3 bladed fan leaves from the cookie side that sorta overlap, then in flower it has a specific look only unique to the smf cut. One thing I really like about her is she is an absolute dream to manicure, don’t even need no fiskars.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 3, 2021)

boybelue said:


> Guys put to much emphasis on the way a plant looks in a certain picture/environment. I grow outside and a couple different places inside and I use a lot of different types of lighting. Plants can change there appearance dramatically with just the slightest change in environment, be it light, temps humidity whatever. I find it kinda funny when I see somebody say “aw that’s not the real cut” or “man you got ripped off that’s not the same cut” just by looking at a picture of a plant grown in a different environment. I just about threw grape pie away because it kept turning out leafy as hell and just didn’t impress, around that time I had a buddy wanting to learn to grow and I gave him all my old LED panels and some cuts and his grape pie turned out killer, same cut and his first grow ever, just something different about his environment or the spectrum of all those different LED panels. I sent another buddy some unrooted cuts and he swore up and down I got them mixed up because two of the same strain looked totally different and I explained they were grown in different areas and after he vegged them in the same environment a while they started looking alike. Plants just don’t look identical even when you have all the parameters dialed in the same, same medium, nutes, lights, temps humidity, water source, something will change just enough and you will have a different outcome most of the time if your growing in different areas. IMO


It depends on the cut too. Some cuts will grow with distinct traits that you can pick out in almost any environment and some will look completely different grown in dissimilar environments.


----------



## deuce39 (Apr 3, 2021)

what is pinkbox website


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Apr 3, 2021)

Google pinkbox strainly or instagram


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2021)

I swear half the people trying to buy on Strainly are retarded. 
Speaking of all the window shoppers that initiate the buying process and then back out last minute.

I'm sorry to have to leave a negative review for wasting my time.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I swear half the people trying to buy on Strainly are retarded.
> Speaking of all the window shoppers that initiate the buying process and then back out last minute.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to leave a negative review for wasting my time.


. I see where pink has taken the contact button off, only buying and selling listings, email only for info. No dms on IG. I'd say they got tired of the forum questions or debates.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 4, 2021)

Ordered gmo from shinobi hopefully I get a real one this time


----------



## quiescent (Apr 4, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Ordered gmo from shinobi hopefully I get a real one this time


It definitely is, putting out a node a day.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 4, 2021)

quiescent said:


> It definitely is, putting out a node a day.


I just saw your review on there lol. Grabbed a ice cream cake beleaf cut too from him


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Ordered gmo from shinobi hopefully I get a real one this time


Mofos biting my names, lol. Well kinda. On a couple other forums I went by obiwanshinobi, I think thcfarmer and grasscity. That was like 2012 or so. Then a couple years ago I seen someone on ig with that same name so I called him out and he blocked me.

But to be fair millions of people grew up playing shinobi and billions grew up with star wars. 

But as far as cuts, I hope you got the real real. Cheers


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mofos biting my names, lol. Well kinda. On a couple other forums I went by obiwanshinobi, I think thcfarmer and grasscity. That was like 2012 or so. Then a couple years ago I seen someone on ig with that same name so I called him out and he blocked me.
> 
> But to be fair millions of people grew up playing shinobi and billions grew up with star wars.
> 
> But as far as cuts, I hope you got the real real. Cheers


Yeah it reminded me of you lol theres a ton of shinobi weed names on ig. I was TinTizzy on gc. I was on there in 2012 too it was real fun back in the day


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 4, 2021)

RosinLock said:


> kids at the moms house this weekend its a terrible time for everybody.


Wait, do you mean you kid is at your ex's house so he/she is most likely having a terrible time because of how much of a bitch she is?


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Apr 4, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> . I see where pink has taken the contact button off, only buying and selling listings, email only for info. No dms on IG. I'd say they got tired of the forum questions or debates.


I still have the contact button for Pinkbox.


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone purchase clones from fireside?


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 5, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I still have the contact button for Pinkbox.


Doesn't show on my phone, will check laptop later. Just shows following button


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I got trop cherry from pink box about done flowering and honestly I'm disappointed. He sells it as the relentless breeders cut, but it looks nothing like the breeders cut. I even emailed him and after he asked to send pictures, which I did, he stopped replying. I just realized the picture he is using on that listing isn't even his.
> 
> This is what the breeders cut looks likeView attachment 4860540View attachment 4860541View attachment 4860542
> 
> ...


Kinda looks like the breeder cut to me. I’ve seen it come out 2 different ways when grown under LED and the HPS.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> None of the stuff on strainly is really what is supposed to be lol prove me wrong. I know it's good weed but they aren't breeder cuts lol


MainelyAwardwinningClones has legit cuts on there. Only problem is he isn’t on there all the time


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> The cut pink sent me is 100% not the breeders cut. The buds are more airy, stretched out AND I'm growing under led so they should be shorter and denser like you said. It smells more like trop cookies than anything else, I'm barely getting any cherry. The actual breeder of the cut is saying it's not his. Pink quit responding to me after I sent him pics. I don't know how you could need any more evidence that it's fake.


The guy I got my cut from bought it from west coast connoisseurs and it does smell like Trop cookies, just slightly different


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> did i say that?


Come on as the owner that's a pretty dismissive answer to a very legitimate question. You didn't exactly say that you did or didn't remove posts. You know exactly what he was asking and you tried to get offended by it and make it about him. Nice deflection tactic. You just stated that the breeders do in fact ask for the comments to be removed. So lets just clear that up so no one is confused. 

Do you at any point remove peoples comments regarding negative information about breeders they have experience with? I'm not talking about just brand new member bashing either.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 5, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Kinda looks like the breeder cut to me. I’ve seen it come out 2 different ways when grown under LED and the HPS.


I don't see anywhere that's it's a breeder cup on their page, just says relentless. Like it's a pkeno they found. Same with the one from bloom seed co, doesn't say breeder cut, just says original breeder.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Anyone purchase clones from fireside?


Same question here


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Come on as the owner that's a pretty dismissive answer to a very legitimate question. You didn't exactly say that you did or didn't remove posts. You know exactly what he was asking and you tried to get offended by it and make it about him. Nice deflection tactic. You just stated that the breeders do in fact ask for the comments to be removed. So lets just clear that up so no one is confused.
> 
> Do you at any point remove peoples comments regarding negative information about breeders they have experience with? I'm not talking about just brand new member bashing either.


the problem was his question wasn't legitimate, you know his question was worded in a way that was rude and condescending, 
he was a seriously problematic user who i has to ask several times to stop his name calling within the the entire week he was here.
he would call anyone who responded to him a fucking asshole douchebag you name it.


I work here all the time and if someone asks a real question genuinely i provide support at all times, you can simply look back at all my posts history to prove that, 

No we dont remove negative reviews because someone askes or tries to pay us ,negative reviews can get removed for various reasons usually because the user is being problematic, like the person in question


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> the problem was his question wasn't legitimate, you know his question was worded in a way that was rude and condescending,
> he was a seriously problematic user who i has to ask several times to stop his name calling within the the entire week he was here.
> he would call anyone who responded to him a fucking asshole douchebag you name it.
> 
> ...


Fair enuf I respect that. I wasn't aware of the users history. I thank you for directly answering the question here tho.

This brings up another relatively alarming worry tho and a bunch of other questions. What kind of posts would a breeder offer to pay for deletion of? Assuming we not talking about the run of the mill new member bashing. Are those breeders people we know? Are they members of this board? How common is that specific example being asked for?

Also I was wondering about something else and maybe you could clarify that as well. What was the reason for the recent deletion of the SGG/Sagamatha Blueberry thread? Would you say it was because of how JD Short was acting/spamming or the way the forum members were responding? To me it would have been important to see how JD responded to people with honest feedback of his gear. To allow others to see this is how he treats his customers with viable feedback. To me it didn't seem inflammatory with verbal abuse or threats. I could have also missed something before it got deleted, Idk.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 5, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Kinda looks like the breeder cut to me. I’ve seen it come out 2 different ways when grown under LED and the HPS.


Can you share any pics? I've seen pics of it grown under both led and hps and they both look similar.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 5, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I don't see anywhere that's it's a breeder cup on their page, just says relentless. Like it's a pkeno they found. Same with the one from bloom seed co, doesn't say breeder cut, just says original breeder.


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 5, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> MainelyAwardwinningClones has legit cuts on there. Only problem is he isn’t on there all the time


I was going to order from him, but he quit vending on strainly and stated something like he will only ship to customers in Maine, or sell to those with a valid card that make a trip to Maine.

Thought he mentioned sometbing about making seeds though.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 5, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> MainelyAwardwinningClones has legit cuts on there. Only problem is he isn’t on there all the time


Mainely is definitely legit... so is All Star Clones, Shoreline, FDM, Dookie Farms, PNW.. to name a few..


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 5, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> View attachment 4871694


Was looking at menu, not listing, my bad. Mine don't look too bad, I get no cherry either and since I tried cloning off the clones, I now have marble size buds packed on a bush, . Won't do that again. FWIW, I think the zookies and ice cream cake seem legit, and duct tape is still goin. My trop cherry was a freebie, lol, wished I had gifted her out


----------



## timmah1979 (Apr 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Mainely is definitely legit... so is All Star Clones, Shoreline, FDM, Dookie Farms, PNW.. to name a few..


Pink cut? Seems you can read pros/cons of some of these. But I suppose one person complaining is louder than a hundred cheering so to speak


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Apr 5, 2021)

I used All Star Clones for cuts in person before I knew what strainly was circa 2014-15 ie Blueberry Cookies, Mendo Breath F2, etc.. I was hyped to see recently that they were on strainly when I searched for them this many years later after I moved away from being within a drive to LA


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 5, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Pink cut? Seems you can read pros/cons of some of these. But I suppose one person complaining is louder than a hundred cheering so to speak


Are you talking about Pink Box? They definitely have a load of good reviews. I haven't looked into them or had any personal experience with them yet.


----------



## timmah1979 (Apr 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Are you talking about Pink Box? They definitely have a load of good reviews. I haven't looked into them or had any personal experience with them yet.


Lol. Yeah sorry. Guess I was thinking about something else. Thanks for pointing out who is trustworthy lots floating around out there.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 5, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Pink cut? Seems you can read pros/cons of some of these. But I suppose one person complaining is louder than a hundred cheering so to speak


Usually the ones that are wanting to complain aren’t satisfied with giving their experience, it’s a personal vendetta that they need the world to turn on a vendor and somehow this is the launching point.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Mainely is definitely legit... so is All Star Clones, Shoreline, FDM, Dookie Farms, PNW.. to name a few..


Dookie recently had some bad reviews for thrips I think it was. I have gotten GMO cuts from him before though and they were fine


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Can you share any pics? I've seen pics of it grown under both led and hps and they both look similar.





dubekoms said:


> Can you share any pics? I've seen pics of it grown under both led and hps and they both look similar.


This is under LED. I had to dig that out, didn’t realize how many useles pics I have sitting in my phone. The HPS gtown was much darker


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> This is under LED. I had to dig that out, didn’t realize how many useles pics I have sitting in my phone. The HPS gtown was much darker


The darker ones looked like what he has. I think the environment was a factor too. I could be wrong


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> View attachment 4871694


It’s does say breeder cut right there at he top. Either way I dont know for sure about pink box. I personally avoided them. Do we know the same person growing it? Lol


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 5, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> I was going to order from him, but he quit vending on strainly and stated something like he will only ship to customers in Maine, or sell to those with a valid card that make a trip to Maine.
> 
> Thought he mentioned sometbing about making seeds though.


Yeah I’m luckily only like a 2 hour drive from Portland so I got to meet him


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 5, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> This is under LED. I had to dig that out, didn’t realize how many useles pics I have sitting in my phone. The HPS gtown was much darker


Yeah that looks legit. That looks chunky, not too leafy, and the nugs look more spaced out. Mine grew spear shaped colas, like a sativa, with more airy, leafy looking nugs.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 5, 2021)

This guy just made an acct here. Look at these fuckin prices. Is this s a joke?









Profile of Dark Void Collectibles - Strainly


Learn more about Dark Void Collectibles on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Usually the ones that are wanting to complain aren’t satisfied with giving their experience, it’s a personal vendetta that they need the world to turn on a vendor and somehow this is the launching point.


I don't know. I've had a couple people tell me they were really disappointed with the cuts they cut from him, quality of final product. 

I wouldn't send him my money but thats just me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> This guy just made an acct here. Look at these fuckin prices. Is this s a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With prices like that you only got to sell a cut a month to make ends meet, lol. 5k lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 5, 2021)

RosinLock said:


> Kids at the moms house. While i was in town she broke up with me while she was at home. She said it was terrible for her each time and it would happen again if she did not end it.


Welcome to RIU suspect "new member" 
Welcome if it is your first time


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU suspect "new member"
> Welcome if it is your first time


Ahhh ok now I get the reunion talk. Soooooo which banned member is this?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> With prices like that you only got to sell a cut a month to make ends meet, lol. 5k lmao


I've seen on some other vendors lists, that that's the going rate for the Gary Payton, but come on, right?
Too rich for this guy.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Apr 6, 2021)

You're telling me $5k for Candyland is a bad deal? Maybe not. Topshelfseeds also seems to be legitimate. Not sure if they were mentioned in this thread.

@Bakersfield - earlier in this thread you spoke of sunshinestate seed co and your purchase. What happened? Their Tampa Crippy and TK - someone was chased off icmag years ago conjuring a story about crippy. I get vibes similar vibes from someone in this thread speaking on sunshinestate seed co. The TK is relatively easy to spot a fake. Multiple people saying their TK is not legitimate. The problem is a few other well known sellers on strainly pushing TK + 'tampa crippy' and I wouldn't be shocked if they traded with sunshinestateseedco. Has anyone purchased TK from PNWstrainhunter? Unfortunately, they also pushing 'tampa crippy'.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> You're telling me $5k for Candyland is a bad deal? Maybe not. Topshelfseeds also seems to be legitimate. Not sure if they were mentioned in this thread.
> 
> @Bakersfield - earlier in this thread you spoke of sunshinestate seed co and your purchase. What happened? Their Tampa Crippy and TK - someone was chased off icmag years ago conjuring a story about crippy. I get vibes similar vibes from someone in this thread speaking on sunshinestate seed co. The TK is relatively easy to spot a fake. Multiple people saying their TK is not legitimate. The problem is a few other well known sellers on strainly pushing TK + 'tampa crippy' and I wouldn't be shocked if they traded with sunshinestateseedco. Has anyone purchased TK from PNWstrainhunter? Unfortunately, they also pushing 'tampa crippy'.


I know SSSC had that TK “cut” since ‘15 but I probably wouldn’t run any of his stuff. have had clients not very happy dealing with the dude. Meh


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't know. I've had a couple people tell me they were really disappointed with the cuts they cut from him, quality of final product.
> 
> I wouldn't send him my money but thats just me.


I’m generalizing in that statement, just saying it would be nice if people that had a negative comment just did that. It would be a more complete picture.


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Fair enuf I respect that. I wasn't aware of the users history. I thank you for directly answering the question here tho.
> 
> This brings up another relatively alarming worry tho and a bunch of other questions. What kind of posts would a breeder offer to pay for deletion of? Assuming we not talking about the run of the mill new member bashing. Are those breeders people we know? Are they members of this board? How common is that specific example being asked for?
> 
> Also I was wondering about something else and maybe you could clarify that as well. What was the reason for the recent deletion of the SGG/Sagamatha Blueberry thread? Would you say it was because of how JD Short was acting/spamming or the way the forum members were responding? To me it would have been important to see how JD responded to people with honest feedback of his gear. To allow others to see this is how he treats his customers with viable feedback. To me it didn't seem inflammatory with verbal abuse or threats. I could have also missed something before it got deleted, Idk.


I get a lot of emails for removal, each situation is a little bit different, it can be common the majority of business people who are members here, will often respond back in a business like manner and theres usually no issue, 
when you have a site like this or google reivews, etsy, etc business people ask for post removals its just apart of small business living .



in response to the short thing 
It was a few things his responses , which were something like fuck you all i dont care i wont ever pay for advertising etc ,people who pay are chumps blah blah and arguing with other people , and than members started retorting back (obviously) so it just became a shit fest 

in addition his intent is spamming advertising for free ( which is against riu) and screaming at people swearing at them ( against riu) 

Hes breaking several rules, 


I get that theres a want for people to have the knowledge to know what a business person is doing or treating people but if it breaks the rule set of rollitup its going to have to be deleted, i cant keep it up for that ideology alone, i have to remove it.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 6, 2021)

sunni said:


> I get a lot of emails for removal, each situation is a little bit different, it can be common the majority of business people who are members here, will often respond back in a business like manner and theres usually no issue,
> when you have a site like this or google reivews, etsy, etc business people ask for post removals its just apart of small business living .
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the days when people posted pictures of pistols and they got an address to bring it to from the other guy.

This is far less entertaining.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 6, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Can you share any pics? I've seen pics of it grown under both led and hps and they both look similar.


Cat on ig Bomber_nugs shows his and it looks exactly like yours. I'm awaiting a reply if his is the cut. Mine look like both of your just bushier with smaller buds.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 6, 2021)

I saw PNWstrainhunter is the last person to leave a review with Dark Void Collectables. I wonder what he got.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I saw PNWstrainhunter is the last person to leave a review with Dark Void Collectables. I wonder what he got.


Gary Payton.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 6, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’m generalizing in that statement, just saying it would be nice if people that had a negative comment just did that. It would be a more complete picture.


wasnt trying to be vague about the dude (was too early when I commented) just it is just old beef from a few years ago and people do change BUT from what we've known, he’s rude AF (what else is new), has lied about certain cuts but just mentions that he has worked with Midnight Roots so that’s ok I guess?, lies and trashes other cloners and breeders, and personally just too much drama for my liking.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> You're telling me $5k for Candyland is a bad deal? Maybe not. Topshelfseeds also seems to be legitimate. Not sure if they were mentioned in this thread.
> 
> @Bakersfield - earlier in this thread you spoke of sunshinestate seed co and your purchase. What happened? Their Tampa Crippy and TK - someone was chased off icmag years ago conjuring a story about crippy. I get vibes similar vibes from someone in this thread speaking on sunshinestate seed co. The TK is relatively easy to spot a fake. Multiple people saying their TK is not legitimate. The problem is a few other well known sellers on strainly pushing TK + 'tampa crippy' and I wouldn't be shocked if they traded with sunshinestateseedco. Has anyone purchased TK from PNWstrainhunter? Unfortunately, they also pushing 'tampa crippy'.


His TK cut is 100% not the real thing.
She looks, smells and smokes like a Bubba K x TK cross.
Origins_tk_ogk told me the owner is a fraud.
Said the guy told him it was an S1

I have popped 14 @ TK S1 seeds from CSI and none of them even remotely resemble the 
SSSC Triangle Kush.

I am firm on my belief that it is a Bubba Kush x TK or other OGK x Bubba Kush cross.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 6, 2021)

All Star Clones pushes a shit ton of S1's as real cuts.... Ive bought alot off cuts of him when he had a retail location a few years ago.... I grabbed alot of stuff... they were solid but not keeper worthy... its like 50/50 with him.... especially the OG kushes ... His ALL STAR OG aka Skywalker OG was Swerve Cali Connection Trash... His Kyle Kushman StawDawg was pretty dank


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Apr 6, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> All Star Clones pushes a shit ton of S1's as real cuts.... Ive bought alot off cuts of him when he had a retail location a few years ago.... I grabbed alot of stuff... they were solid but not keeper worthy... its like 50/50 with him.... especially the OG kushes ... His ALL STAR OG aka Skywalker OG was Swerve Cali Connection Trash... His Kyle Kushman StawDawg was pretty dank


Interesting - if you check his IG he claims some of his cuts are directly from orgnkid who seems to shill for him on his own instagram. I am going to buy a few cuts from him and see what's legitimate. His cookie wreck also looks good.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 6, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> Dookie recently had some bad reviews for thrips I think it was. I have gotten GMO cuts from him before though and they were fine


Can you point me in the direction of the bad Dookie reviews, I’ve looked all over and can’t find them. I want to order from him and I want to see these reviews before I do.


----------



## Oneseedorganics (Apr 6, 2021)

Mganj said:


> Anybody run PNWstrainhunters triangle? Or any of his stuff and can confirm it’s legit


I got a runtz cut from him that i havent had a chance to flower out yet, but out of the majority of sellers on the site it SEEMS like he is legit


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 6, 2021)

cleverpiggy said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the bad Dookie reviews, I’ve looked all over and can’t find them. I want to order from him and I want to see these reviews before I do.


it was on a discord. They didnt seem to like his politics so that could have been a factor for why they were saying not to trust him. he seems like a good guy and he has been on the forums for long time I think.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> it was on a discord. They didnt seem to like his politics so that could have been a factor for why they were saying not to trust him. he seems like a good guy and he has been on the forums for long time I think.


Yeah I doubt he sent cuts with thrips. More likely the person had thrips already or they came in their substrate.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah I doubt he sent cuts with thrips. More likely the person had thrips already or they came in their substrate.


I just went and looked who said it and the guy is somebody I would listen to. He picked up a teen in a solo cup from him in person. Says when he got home he notice a thrip chomp in the leaves but couldn't see anything. He put it under a scope and found a thrip hiding in a leaf crevice.it never went near his grow. he contacted him and when he finally heard back he just said "sorry, I was sick


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 6, 2021)

then when he took it out of the solo a couple fungus gnats flew out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2021)

NoSoupFoU said:


> I just went and looked who said it and the guy is somebody I would listen to. He picked up a teen in a solo cup from him in person. Says when he got home he notice a thrip chomp in the leaves but couldn't see anything. He put it under a scope and found a thrip hiding in a leaf crevice.it never went near his grow. he contacted him and when he finally heard back he just said "sorry, I was sick


Cool cool. Its always hard to tell who is telling the truth with things like this. Always gotta quarantine cuts for this reason.


----------



## NoSoupFoU (Apr 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cool cool. Its always hard to tell who is telling the truth with things like this. Always gotta quarantine cuts for this reason.


I get it. The last thing I want to do is say something negative about anyone. I was surprised to see his name pop up because like I said, I got a few cuts of GMO from him a couple summers ago and they were great.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> His TK cut is 100% not the real thing.
> She looks, smells and smokes like a Bubba K x TK cross.
> Origins_tk_ogk told me the owner is a fraud.
> Said the guy told him it was an S1
> ...


Can you recommend any one that does have real TK cuts? Also looking for legit Motorbreath 15. Thanks.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Apr 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Sunshinestateseedco


Do you have exp with them? The person you're replying to looking for a TK cut was quoting Bakersfield who stated Sunshineseedco is not selling a real TK. I can find people claiming bunk from them since 2014, when someone passing around 'tampa crippy' and 'gainsville green' (sunshinestateseeco sells) was chased off other forums for bullshitting.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 7, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Do you have exp with them? The person you're replying to looking for a TK cut was quoting Bakersfield who stated Sunshineseedco is not selling a real TK. I can find people claiming bunk from them since 2014, when someone passing around 'tampa crippy' and 'gainsville green' (sunshinestateseeco sells) was chased off other forums for bullshitting.


No I thought he was talking about All Star. Yeah I completely missed that post. In truth the picture of TK on sunshinestateseedco page doesn't look like the TK. Sorry, I'll delete my post.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Can you recommend any one that does have real TK cuts? Also looking for legit Motorbreath 15. Thanks.


Not sure about Strainly, but I know of a few on IG who supposedly do have TK.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not sure about Strainly, but I know of a few on IG who supposedly do have TK.


Thanks! I'll continue the hunt over there.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not sure about Strainly, but I know of a few on IG who supposedly do have TK.


Could you name drop any of them.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Question guys, does the apple fritter flower photo from Continuum Fsrms looks like mite damage or am I just that person


----------



## iamcolin (Apr 12, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Question guys, does the apple fritter flower photo from Continuum Fsrms looks like mite damage or am I just that person


I couldn't find his profile when i googled it but this post from this thread came up. Shoreline has a very good reputation so I would take his advice.






STRAINLY


i like this thread,its nice to see what sellers are trustworthy and which are not



www.rollitup.org


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 12, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Can you recommend any one that does have real TK cuts? Also looking for legit Motorbreath 15. Thanks.


I have the MB15 from Pink in mid-flower right now. It smells pretty dank, heavy on the chemmy/fuel terps.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 12, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> I couldn't find his profile when i googled it but this post from this thread came up. Shoreline has a very good reputation so I would take his advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Profile


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Apr 12, 2021)

Does anyone know any vendors on strainly/IG with chem sis? My favorite chem and I had to let it slip away. Can find D and 4 but not sister.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks mite-ey sketchy to me brah. It mite not even be from his garden, but yeah, get a better pic at least. Combined with the "I would avoid" recommendation, I'd probably get my Apple Fritter cut from someone else. There's a bunch of them available and for less $.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 13, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I have the MB15 from Pink in mid-flower right now. It smells pretty dank, heavy on the chemmy/fuel terps.


Smokin on some pinks icc, it's legit. I got two beans from my mb15, and they are up and goin, it was like yours, and when you smoke it, you'll know. So far I'm pleased with all things pink right now but that weak trop cherry, lol. I give that sack away


----------



## LGND (Apr 16, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Might need to add her to our stable


Just added Golden Hour seeds to Strainly. I also accept dogecoin now, to the moon!


----------



## SilencePlz (Apr 17, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Does anyone know any vendors on strainly/IG with chem sis? My favorite chem and I had to let it slip away. Can find D and 4 but not sister.


Pm me


----------



## gosabres716 (Apr 21, 2021)

Pink box is legit. I picked up a few cuts and all where healthy. Way healthier than other big name sellers on strainly.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 22, 2021)

This is the motorbreath from pink box at day 46 outdoor. She smells pretty nice. I haven’t flowered his NorCal dosido yet but I’d order from them again.


----------



## timmah1979 (Apr 23, 2021)

Had transactions with Pink and All Star. Both were very responsive and helpful, timely shipping, all arrived safe and pest free. Cant vouch for authenticity of the cuts ill check back in a few months.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 23, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> This is the motorbreath from pink box at day 46 outdoor. She smells pretty nice. I haven’t flowered his NorCal dosido yet but I’d order from them again.
> View attachment 4885525


Looking nice! Thanks so much for posting this. Been interested in ordering clones from Pink, and specifically MB15.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 23, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Looking nice! Thanks so much for posting this. Been interested in ordering clones from Pink, and specifically MB15.


I’d order from him again based on the mb15 so far. Definitely picking up a lot of chem d on the nose and has nice structure. I don’t usually do well with Chem crosses outdoor but this ones been handling the elements well.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 24, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I’d order from him again based on the mb15 so far. Definitely picking up a lot of chem d on the nose and has nice structure. I don’t usually do well with Chem crosses outdoor but this ones been handling the elements well.


Thanks buddy. Good luck with her.


----------



## whendiesel (Apr 24, 2021)

Does anyone know who has a solid Mac 1 clone on strainly? I saw that pink box has caps cut.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 24, 2021)

Clones have paperwork now? Verified by who and what? Is this normal?








Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.




www.strainly.io


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 25, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Clones have paperwork now? Verified by who and what? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, just a guy trying to get top dollar.. I've always wondered why no one (or at lease hardly anyone) shows pics of their own late bloom grow with the clones they sell. I don't want to see the breeder picture I want to see that you actually grew it and how it came out for you, the person selling it.. Helps me believe a little more that it's legit.


----------



## iamcolin (Apr 25, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> lol, just a guy trying to get top dollar.. I've always wondered why no one (or at lease hardly anyone) shows pics of their own late bloom grow with the clones they sell. I don't want to see the breeder picture I want to see that you actually grew it and how it came out for you, the person selling it.. Helps me believe a little more that it's legit.


Or a pic of a lab test. It costs like $50 to get proof for their supposed 30% thc


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 25, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Or a pic of a lab test. It costs like $50 to get proof for their supposed 30% thc


Yes, both would be nice, you would think it would boost sales?


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 25, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes, both would be nice, you would think it would boost sales?


I do. People always ask proof for high end or want the highest testing so results would help.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 26, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Clones have paperwork now? Verified by who and what? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, legit Runtz cuts are like $20 in cali now.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 26, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Lol, legit Runtz cuts are like $20 in cali now.


Runtz are cheap in Michigan but who knows if they are fakes or not


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Lol, legit Runtz cuts are like $20 in cali now.


Damn that cheap? How many cuts are there? I assumed only one. Who was the original breeder of Runtz?


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 26, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn that cheap? How many cuts are there? I assumed only one. Who was the original breeder of Runtz?


Rooted cuts from major clone vendors.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2021)

In legal states you can catch almost any cut that’s available for about a $20 spot, think about it, that’s not where scarcity occurs!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Apr 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> In legal states you can catch almost any cut that’s available for about a $20 spot, think about it, that’s not where scarcity occurs!


Most of the cuts around the cali dispensaries usually are about $20-25 then the tax is about 33% so it ends up being about $30 a piece. Some are more pricier than others. Seen some at $35 a piece + tax.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Most of the cuts around the cali dispensaries usually are about $20-25 then the tax is about 33% so it ends up being about $30 a piece. Some are more pricier than others. Seen some at $35 a piece + tax.


Get an MMIC and knock that tax down to 15%.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 27, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Most of the cuts around the cali dispensaries usually are about $20-25 then the tax is about 33% so it ends up being about $30 a piece. Some are more pricier than others. Seen some at $35 a piece + tax.


Aren’t you limited on how many cuts you can get or no?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Apr 27, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Aren’t you limited on how many cuts you can get or no?


6 a day non medical. 12 medical.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 28, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> 6 a day non medical. 12 medical.


Can non CA residents buy cuts from rec CA dispensaries? Same question for seeds too. Thanks.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Apr 28, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Can non CA residents buy cuts from rec CA dispensaries? Same question for seeds too. Thanks.


Yeah, I mean you have to purchase them there but your id just has to be of age. No state requirement.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 28, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yeah, I mean you have to purchase them there but your id just has to be of age. No state requirement.


Cool. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Tchef2525 (Apr 30, 2021)

Rodngun said:


> Does anyone know where to get clone shippers in canada?


Breeders directco.com


----------



## Tchef2525 (Apr 30, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yeah, I mean you have to purchase them there but your id just has to be of age. No state requirement.


Sup man wow you're actually on here lol


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 2, 2021)

Just a warning about Clone Shipper units, the expensive ones. It's real easy to break a clone trying to remove it from these things, the stem will simply snap off the cube. Even when I make sure the root cube is not heavy from being too wet, it happens. If the clone doesn't have a massive tree trunk, look out.

I have asked them to improve this aspect of the design. Some punch out holes in the neoprene insert would allow you to use a pen or your fingers to leverage the insert out of the tube without severing the stem from the root cube.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Just a warning about Clone Shipper units, the expensive ones. It's real easy to break a clone trying to remove it from these things, the stem will simply snap off the cube. Even when I make sure the root cube is not heavy from being too wet, it happens. If the clone doesn't have a massive tree trunk, look out.
> 
> I have asked them to improve this aspect of the design. Some punch out holes in the neoprene insert would allow you to use a pen or your fingers to leverage the insert out of the tube without severing the stem from the root cube.


I've never broke a clone in one.. The clone should be well rooted into the 3" pot side of the shipper.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 2, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I've never broke a clone in one.. The clone should be well rooted into the 3" pot side of the shipper.


The 3" pot has no drainage and it's huge compared to a root cube, so it never even occurred to me to try and root the cutting in it. I'm talking about if you take a rooted cutting out of a clone tray and insert it in there. Unless it's a thick, woody cutting you run this risk.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The 3" pot has no drainage and it's huge compared to a root cube, so it never even occurred to me to try and root the cutting in it. I'm talking about if you take a rooted cutting out of a clone tray and insert it in there. Unless it's a thick, woody cutting you run this risk.


Yeah that's the problem, the 3" pot is supposed to be filled with the medium (coco or soil). I still root in a clone tray and then basically transplant the rapid rooter or rockwool plug into coco, there is a hole at the bottom you can punch out with a screw driver but I usually just drill several small holes.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 2, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yeah that's the problem, the 3" pot is supposed to be filled with the medium (coco or soil). I still root in a clone tray and then basically transplant the rapid rooter or rockwool plug into coco, there is a hole at the bottom you can punch out with a screw driver but I usually just drill several small holes.


Yeah when I was thinking of solutions this morning, it did occur to me that I'm an idiot for not at least filling the pot with moist perlite. That won't necessarily keep the stem from snapping, though. Maybe I'll harden them off in the little pot first as you've suggested. I also have other things to ship in, now.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah when I was thinking of solutions this morning, it did occur to me that I'm an idiot for not at least filling the pot with moist perlite. That won't necessarily keep the stem from snapping, though. Maybe I'll harden them off in the little pot first as you've suggested. I also have other things to ship in, now.


They have other things to ship in too like clone cruisers for clones rooted into cubes, not sure if you've seen them before..


----------



## Dividedsky (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah when I was thinking of solutions this morning, it did occur to me that I'm an idiot for not at least filling the pot with moist perlite. That won't necessarily keep the stem from snapping, though. Maybe I'll harden them off in the little pot first as you've suggested. I also have other things to ship in, now.


Ya bro wtf, haha


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 2, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> They have other things to ship in too like clone cruisers for clones rooted into cubes, not sure if you've seen them before..


I haven't heard the name clone cruisers yet, but I bought some on amazon recently. They hold 3, 6, 12 plants with cubes, etc....


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I haven't heard the name clone cruisers yet, but I bought some on amazon recently. They hold 3, 6, 12 plants with cubes, etc....


Walmart. Fishing Isle. Utility trays.

If you are doing 1.5 inch cubes get the Flambeau 4007 trays. Should fit up to 1.5 inches snug. Can cut the little inserts out easy for them to hold the stem and cube in place. Six pack is only about $22. That is under $4 a shipper. They have four slots and can hold up to 8 clones depending on how you pack them. You can place clones on both sides of slots. Also they ship and stock is usually solid when it comes to shipping these. Go on ebay and buy yourself some small battery leds. They run like $10 for 25. 








Flambeau 4007 Tuff Trainer® - 24 Compartments (Includes (12) Zerust® Dividers), 6-Pack - Walmart.com


Arrives by Mon, Jan 9 Buy Flambeau 4007 Tuff Trainer® - 24 Compartments (Includes (12) Zerust® Dividers), 6-Pack at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com





If you are doing bigger clones/bigger cubes (2 inch rockwool) get the Ozark 3700. Bigger slots and bigger case. Lower cost too. They are about $3 a case. They don't ship these but if you can find them in stock at stores, grab them up.








Ozark Trail Large Swirl Tray Fishing Tackle Box 3700 - Blue - Walmart.com


Tomorrow Buy Ozark Trail Large Swirl Tray Fishing Tackle Box 3700 - Blue at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com





I did a write up on clone shippers once somewhere else. Will try to find the link.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 2, 2021)

Here is a link to the thread I did on the diy shippers






Clone shipper


I have gone through multiple clone shipping companies and due to the pandemic stock has been very limited so I have had to get creative and find other means of shipping. Welcome Wally World!!!! I found these little gems in the fishing section. They are for fishing tackle and have four long...



rollitup.org





Works like a charm. So easy to do.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 2, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Walmart. Fishing Isle. Utility trays.
> 
> If you are doing 1.5 inch cubes get the Flambeau 4007 trays. Should fit up to 1.5 inches snug. Can cut the little inserts out easy for them to hold the stem and cube in place. Six pack is only about $22. That is under $4 a shipper. They have four slots and can hold up to 8 clones depending on how you pack them. You can place clones on both sides of slots. Go on ebay and buy yourself some small battery leds. They run like $10 for 25. Also they ship and stock is usually solid when it comes to shipping these.
> 
> ...


Great info thank you! I did receive some clones in a fishing utility tray once.

And to correct my previous post, I didn't get those on amazon it was ebay. Here's the seller link. If you order with lights they come with little round LED"s that you tape to the clone carrier. lovekindsunshine eBay link


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Great info thank you! I did receive some clones in a fishing utility tray once.
> 
> And to correct my previous post, I didn't get those on amazon it was ebay. Here's the seller link. If you order with lights they come with little round LED's that you tape to the clone carrier. lovekindsunshine eBay link


Those lights are a little more pricey. About $1 a piece. I kept finding they would switch off in shipping. I think they were just getting pushed that easy through the packaging. So went with the bulb ones and just duct tape it on. 

Flat stick on LED


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0776P7LJF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Bulbs





Amazon.com: 24x Battery Operated LED Party Lights Bulbs for Paper Lantern Balloons Party Decoration, Waterproof - White: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: 24x Battery Operated LED Party Lights Bulbs for Paper Lantern Balloons Party Decoration, Waterproof - White: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 2, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Those lights are a little more pricey. About $1 a piece. I kept finding they would switch off in shipping. I think they were just getting pushed that easy through the packaging. So went with the bulb ones and just duct tape it on.
> 
> Flat stick on LED
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll jam a piece of a tooth pick or something in the switch so they stay on.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Thanks, I'll jam a piece of a tooth pick or something in the switch so they stay on.


We use the flat rate padded envelopes to ship in. The trays are solid plastic unlike the regular shippers people buy which are that flimsy green plastic. It keeps the clones protected and the smaller tray fits in the envelopes so easy for pricing shipping. The downside is the button I think was able to get pressed through the padded packaging since it is on the outside of the tray. In a box they should have no issue.


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2021)

Hot glue is handy.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (May 3, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> We use the flat rate padded envelopes to ship in. The trays are solid plastic unlike the regular shippers people buy which are that flimsy green plastic. It keeps the clones protected and the smaller tray fits in the envelopes so easy for pricing shipping. The downside is the button I think was able to get pressed through the padded packaging since it is on the outside of the tray. In a box they should have no issue.


When are you stocking more rooted cuts? I want to make a purchase of 5+ from you but your list is not always updated to reflect current rooted stock, so I am consistently shot down in my requests.


----------



## Spamonie (May 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Think I just got ripped off by tomisteins 501s on Strainly. Just figured out that you can't leave a review unless the seller completes a transaction. What the fuck is that??? So basically a seller can just take fees and never have a bad review. What a bunch a scamming pieces of shit. $130 down the drain. I coulda swore I saw his name in here for a good seller. Looks like a scam artist.


I've used Tomisteins 501 3 times and had great results. Sometimes they take a day to get back to you but hey, they r normal people with lives. I've had good luck with him is all I'm saying....


----------



## Spamonie (May 4, 2021)

Waiting Game 16 cut, rare as he'll, Wonka Bars, great in its own rite. So far all seems legit brothers....
Spamonie


----------



## Spamonie (May 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Think I just got ripped off by tomisteins 501s on Strainly. Just figured out that you can't leave a review unless the seller completes a transaction. What the fuck is that??? So basically a seller can just take fees and never have a bad review. What a bunch a scamming pieces of shit. $130 down the drain. I coulda swore I saw his name in here for a good seller. Looks like a scam artist.


Tomisteins 501s is totally on the up and up, so while u r sleeping on his gear someone like me is snatching that legit shit rite up. 
I have had nothing but great communication and professionalism.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 4, 2021)

I think there's a limit on the number of transactions per month unless you're a paid member. It seems like some sellers try to complete the transaction without accepting it so it doesn't go against their count. I've gently reminded a few people to accept the transaction. One guy I asked for feedback but he still didn't leave a review. Some people are just too busy I guess.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 4, 2021)

Spamonie said:


> Tomisteins 501s is totally on the up and up, so while u r sleeping on his gear someone like me is snatching that legit shit rite up.
> I have had nothing but great communication and professionalism.


Pretty sure he is grabbing cuts straight from the dispensary. Smart plan. Not much overhead other than cutting cost and housing them under a small t5. Although that $500 for the PCG Runtz cut is a little steep.


----------



## Romulanman (May 4, 2021)

Spamonie said:


> Tomisteins 501s is totally on the up and up, so while u r sleeping on his gear someone like me is snatching that legit shit rite up.
> I have had nothing but great communication and professionalism.


Sleeping on "his" gear? He's selling clones from other people. I got my money back. I was good with that. You go ahead and do you pal.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 4, 2021)

I guess that's why most of his clones say "King K" cut, that must be the dispensary where he buys them.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (May 4, 2021)

If the cuts are legit who cares where they're coming from...There's a few heads sharing 3rd party cuts on strainly, and I think that's cool. It helps gets different genetics out to the masses...

OP


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 4, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I guess that's why most of his clones say "King K" cut, that must be the dispensary where he buys them.


King Klone** 
Seen a lot of their cuts at Organicann in Santa rosa. Guessing he is around the area.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 4, 2021)

There's nothing inherently evil about middle-manning clones, but there are some disadvantages.

1) If they don't hold a mother plant and need to replace a customer's clone, they may or may not be able to get that cut again.

2) Have they flowered out the cut? Do they know anything about the cultivar?

3) If customer has a problem, all they can really say is, "I don't know I just bought the clone and repackaged it."

I'm not trying to say anything bad about this particular seller, I thought about picking up the Z3 and a few other things from him myself. Then I saw someone on IG say everything they hit their Z3 stud with was fire, so I thought I'd rather have a seed pack of regs anyway.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> There's nothing inherently evil about middle-manning clones, but there are some disadvantages.
> 
> 1) If they don't hold a mother plant and need to replace a customer's clone, they may or may not be able to get that cut again.
> 
> ...


If a clone seller has never flowered out the cut with pics to prove it then no way I'd give them my money. I could care less what cut or where they got it. Just principle to me. Pics of the flowered cut or suck it.


----------



## Tomistein (May 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Think I just got ripped off by tomisteins 501s on Strainly. Just figured out that you can't leave a review unless the seller completes a transaction. What the fuck is that??? So basically a seller can just take fees and never have a bad review. What a bunch a scamming pieces of shit. $130 down the drain. I coulda swore I saw his name in here for a good seller. Looks like a scam artist.


No clue who you are but my feedback and reviews speak for themselves.


----------



## Romulanman (May 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> No clue who you are but my feedback and reviews speak for themselves.


I am the guy you ghosted for a week. You said my pack was going out the next day after you received my venmo payment. You said one thing and did another. I waited for a week with zero contact from you. 
I messaged a bunch of other people to see if you were legit cause you weren't answering me. Then someone said they would contact you and magically it worked. I guess my messages weren't good enuf. I'm sure you have many instances that you have made customer service a priority, it just wasn't me. 
You gave an excuse for "being at the farm". You sent my money back and it ended there. I'm sure shit happens and I accept that. I just don't like being left in the dark. A simple message telling me what was happening would have sufficed. You chose not to do that. End of story.


----------



## Tomistein (May 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I am the guy you ghosted for a week. You said my pack was going out the next day after you received my venmo payment. You said one thing and did another. I waited for a week with zero contact from you.
> I messaged a bunch of other people to see if you were legit cause you weren't answering me. Then someone said they would contact you and magically it worked. I guess my messages weren't good enuf. I'm sure you have many instances that you have made customer service a priority, it just wasn't me.
> You gave an excuse for "being at the farm". You sent my money back and it ended there. I'm sure shit happens and I accept that. I just don't like being left in the dark. A simple message telling me what was happening would have sufficed. You chose not to do that. End of story.


Never accepted Venmo as a form of payment EVER, I don't have an account with them and yes I've given refunds in the past as well as replacements because it is the right thing to do when you are in the wrong....like I said "not a clue" who you are and unless you have proof of our conversation or a link, you're claims are for none. Not sure why you're trying to destroy my reputation but like I said, I have NEVER used Venmo as an acceptable form of payment. Not trying to debate with you about "whatever this is about", just have to give my side of the story and defend myself.


----------



## Romulanman (May 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Never accepted Venmo as a form of payment EVER, I don't have an account with them and yes I've given refunds in the past as well as replacements because it is the right thing to do when you are in the wrong....like I said "not a clue" who you are and unless you have proof of our conversation or a link, you're claims are for none. Not sure why you're trying to destroy my reputation but like I said, I have NEVER used Venmo as an acceptable form of payment. Not trying to debate with you about "whatever this is about", just have to give my side of the story and defend myself.


You're correct. It was not Venmo. I just looked and it was PayPal. Sorry for the confusion. Its 100% factual and I know exactly what day and name I sent that money to. You did exactly what I said you did. Prob wasn't malicious at all but it indeed happened.
I'm not trying to destroy your rep. I'm giving a first hand account on how our transaction went. If you didn't do what you did, I would have never left that comment. Simple as that.
Of course you want to try and debate what happened but you cant. I said exactly what happened. I'm not mad about it now. I got my money back but that doesn't mean I don't have the right to voice my experience with you. That's absurd.


----------



## Tomistein (May 5, 2021)

Not trying to debate with you nor limit your voice that's a ridiculous assessment, just here to give my side of the story, nothing more nothing less and as you stated a full refund was given.


----------



## Romulanman (May 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Not trying to debate with you nor limit your voice that's a ridiculous assessment, just here to give my side of the story, nothing more nothing less and as you stated a full refund was given.


This is exactly what someone in your position should/would do. I appreciate the response to my experience in the end.


----------



## V256.420 (May 5, 2021)

Damnit I just got some popcorn and sat back down for the show. You guys suck


----------



## Tomistein (May 5, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> This is exactly what someone in your position should/would do. I appreciate the response to my experience in the end.


Thank you for voicing your experience, it's what's needed and necessary to help clean up the community. I would of been on here sooner but it was just brought up to my attention and I apologize for the negative experience on Strainly, in the end it is people like you that will make Strainly a better and more trustworthy place.


----------



## Tomistein (May 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Damnit I just got some popcorn and sat back down for the show. You guys suck


LOL....you a fool doggie. Sup V2 hope you didn't get an extra large bag with extra butter. You cool


----------



## V256.420 (May 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> LOL....you a fool doggie. Sup V2 hope you didn't get an extra large bag with extra butter. You cool


I was hungry and ate the whole thing


----------



## quiescent (May 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I was hungry and ate the whole thing


none for the attack finches?


----------



## V256.420 (May 5, 2021)

quiescent said:


> none for the attack finches?


I feed them the seeds I don't like


----------



## Tomistein (May 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I feed them the seeds I don't like


Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 6, 2021)

It really is insulting to leave someone a review and not get one back in return. That's the last time I ever leave a review without getting one first.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> It really is insulting to leave someone a review and not get one back in return. That's the last time I ever leave a review without getting one first.


Could be your dealing with a newb that doesn't know the process.
I didn't leave a review after the first transaction I made a couple of years ago.
I think I deleted the email or something and then I couldn't leave one.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Could be your dealing with a newb that doesn't know the process.
> I didn't leave a review after the first transaction I made a couple of years ago.
> I think I deleted the email or something and then I couldn't leave one.


No, these are sellers with like 100 reviews. I suppose it doesn't matter, at least they sent the seeds.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (May 7, 2021)

Thumbs up for Auntie Jane's Nursery. It's been mentioned in this thread but other sellers can learn from their shipping method and general approach.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 7, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Thumbs up for Auntie Jane's Nursery. It's been mentioned in this thread but other sellers can learn from their shipping method and general approach.


He puts a lot of care into his shipping method


----------



## jmitty88 (May 8, 2021)

Tomistein is 100% legit. Best communication I've had with a vendor in a long while. Clones arrived healthy and pest free. Shipped across the country and delivered within 24 hours. Don't hesitate to give him your business!


----------



## Corso312 (May 8, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> Tomistein is 100% legit. Best communication I've had with a vendor in a long while. Clones arrived healthy and pest free. Shipped across the country and delivered within 24 hours. Don't hesitate to give him your business!



Signed up to post this endorsement?


----------



## jmitty88 (May 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Signed up to post this endorsement?


I've been on RIU since 2009 ish but don't know my old login. Signed up new account to post a real review for him


----------



## MyBallzItch (May 8, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Not trying to debate with you nor limit your voice that's a ridiculous assessment, just here to give my side of the story, nothing more nothing less and as you stated a full refund was given.


I can't speak on his clones but I bought a pack of seeds from Tom last year and I got them a week or two after I sent the $.


----------



## Romulanman (May 8, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> I've been on RIU since 2009 ish but don't know my old login. Signed up new account to post a real review for him


Because reviews that are negative like mine aren't real huh? Fuckin moron.


----------



## jmitty88 (May 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Because reviews that are negative like mine aren't real huh? Fuckin moron.


I'm not saying you're review wasn't real and the post I left didn't have anything to do with yours. I referenced my review as real because I just dealt with him recently. I'm the moron that has two licensed facilities and a multi-million dollar construction company lol. Channel your negative energy into making your family a few extra bucks instead of casting unnecessary insults keyboard warrior!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 8, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> I'm not saying you're review wasn't real and the post I left didn't have anything to do with yours. I referenced my review as real because I just dealt with him recently. I'm the moron that has two licensed facilities and a multi-million dollar construction company lol. Channel your negative energy into making your family a few extra bucks instead of casting unnecessary insults keyboard warrior!


Welcome to RIU fresh member


----------



## jmitty88 (May 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU fresh member


No kidding. RIU was pretty decent back in the day. Checked out Romulanman's grow log..his garden (if you can even call it that) consists of Charlie Brown Christmas trees haha. Hacker would be putting it nicely..


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> No kidding. RIU was pretty decent back in the day. Checked out Romulanman's grow log..his garden (if you can even call it that) consists of Charlie Brown Christmas trees haha. Hacker would be putting it nicely..


@Romulanman

Fify


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2021)

Why do people feel the need to embellish their self worth? So you own 2 licensed facilities and a multimillion dollar business but you're wasting time on a pot forum to plug someone from strainly. Im sure we all believe you.


----------



## Sqwee (May 8, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> Tomistein is 100% legit. Best communication I've had with a vendor in a long while. Clones arrived healthy and pest free. Shipped across the country and delivered within 24 hours. Don't hesitate to give him your business!


SUS

You're not doing him any favors, your "review" is actually causing me to steer away from Tomistein more than Romulanman's.


----------



## Romulanman (May 8, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> I'm not saying you're review wasn't real and the post I left didn't have anything to do with yours. I referenced my review as real because I just dealt with him recently. I'm the moron that has two licensed facilities and a multi-million dollar construction company lol. Channel your negative energy into making your family a few extra bucks instead of casting unnecessary insults keyboard warrior!


I'm sure it had everything to do with mine. Its the entire reason you are at RIU. He told his customers to come over here and rep him up and that is pretty weak. Riiiiight of course you're a huge grower blah blah blah. You got a bunch of clout but you get clones from a very, very little known 2nd hand clone dealer. Congrats!!!


jmitty88 said:


> No kidding. RIU was pretty decent back in the day. Checked out Romulanman's grow log..his garden (if you can even call it that) consists of Charlie Brown Christmas trees haha. Hacker would be putting it nicely..


I never tried to say I was anything that I'm not. Another weak attempt "Mr. Pro"


----------



## Romulanman (May 8, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> @Romulanman
> 
> Fify


Cent??


----------



## Romulanman (May 8, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I can't speak on his clones but I bought a pack of seeds from Tom last year and I got them a week or two after I sent the $. If I'm reading the situation right guy bought something off strainly and started tweaking out after 5 days because it's not Amazon prime shipping. The vendor replied after 5 days and gave the buyer a full refund as requested. Where I stand (just some guy with itchy nuts and frosty nugs lol) it looks like buddy jumped the gun calling tom a scam. It used to be common courtesy to give people you buy seeds from 2 weeks before freaking out and contacting 30 RANDOM FREAKING BUYERS like this situation. Have things really changed that much in 5-10 years?


You misread the situation. He told me he would ship something the next day after he received my payment while asking for the friends option with PayPal. I waited for almost a week with zero contact. Being Strainly, I had zero faith people don't get ripped off. Its still the wild west a year later. It wasn't jumping the gun at all. Tomisteins lied and left me hanging. I don't dig that shit especially with new vendors. If you have sent a lot of money thru the net you know this is exactly how the story begins. And yes I might have gone a little overboard in some peoples eyes but thats how I handle my shit.
I can say now that Tom is prob not a scam. That's not how it looked after the payment was made tho. I find this all pretty funny now that almost a year later, he wants to deal with his rep from it.


----------



## V256.420 (May 8, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> How's everything going Sqwee. Give me a shot, worst case scenario...you get a refund, the best case scenario you get some REAL DEAL genetics and not some renames or questionable genetics. Not need to argue over spilled milk really...I'm here anytime you have any questions.


What you got bro?


----------



## Tomistein (May 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I'm sure it had everything to do with mine. Its the entire reason you are at RIU. He told his customers to come over here and rep him up and that is pretty weak. Riiiiight of course you're a huge grower blah blah blah. You got a bunch of clout but you get clones from a very, very little known 2nd hand clone dealer. Congrats!!!
> 
> I never tried to say I was anything that I'm not. Another weak attempt "Mr. Pro"


Honestly, I would never ask anyone to come here and defend me or "rep me up" its not how I roll....I'm just a normal guy really, trying to get some real deal solid NorCal genetics out there to collectors and people who want them. They probably just did what they did because they had a positive experience and wanted to express their gratitude. I may be a 2nd hand clone dealer but at least you know what it is that you are getting and not some fabricatoin.


----------



## Tomistein (May 8, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> What you got bro?


Hit me up on Strainly brobro


----------



## Tomistein (May 8, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Hit me up on Strainly brobro





V256.420 said:


> What you got bro?


Still going thru the collectible salad toppings for you and the birds.....give me some time and they'll be up shortly.


----------



## jmitty88 (May 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why do people feel the need to embellish their self worth? So you own 2 licensed facilities and a multimillion dollar business but you're wasting time on a pot forum to plug someone from strainly. Im sure we all believe you.


Romulan called me a moron without reason, was just making a point. Being in businesses I deal with unreliable people all the time. When someone goes above and beyond I'll take the time to make it known and that's worth my time.


----------



## jmitty88 (May 9, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> SUS
> 
> You're not doing him any favors, your "review" is actually causing me to steer away from Tomistein more than Romulanman's.


Everyone just assuming because I'm new the review isn't legit. Anyone with half common sense that was being disingenuous wouldn't make it their first post on a new account, it would be blatantly obvious. I'm not sure what else to say when that's exactly how it played out.


----------



## jmitty88 (May 9, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I'm sure it had everything to do with mine. Its the entire reason you are at RIU. He told his customers to come over here and rep him up and that is pretty weak. Riiiiight of course you're a huge grower blah blah blah. You got a bunch of clout but you get clones from a very, very little known 2nd hand clone dealer. Congrats!!!
> 
> I never tried to say I was anything that I'm not. Another weak attempt "Mr. Pro"


The reason I'm at RIU is because I found this thread while doing due diligence on tomistein before conducting business with him. I made it a point to come back and post a review after the transaction was completed. It was just my real experience and I thought it would be useful to the thread. Never said I was a "huge grower". I work with numerous vendors and try new ones from time to time. Never know what's going to come out of making a solid connection. Some times something much more beneficial comes out of it than just a cut. I don't care if he's a second hand clone dealer, his gear is legit and it's desired for a breeding project.

What I was saying is you need to spend more time in your garden rather than insulting people over misconceptions. Don't be so quick to call someone a moron when you're not at the top of your game is all.

This is the last response to any comments. All I wanted to do was post a review that could be verified. Best of luck to everyone including you Romulanman.


----------



## Sqwee (May 9, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> Everyone just assuming because I'm new the review isn't legit. Anyone with half common sense that was being disingenuous wouldn't make it their first post on a new account, it would be blatantly obvious. I'm not sure what else to say when that's exactly how it played out.


No, I find it sus that you haven't posted in 12 years and the minute someone comments about a bad experience with Tomistein all the sudden you're here to create an account and share your "experience" while trying to shit on the person who had a bad review. Anyone with common sense will see through your BS and ignore your review.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (May 9, 2021)

As both a consumer and a distributor on Strainly I truly do appreciate this thread. So much context to go in helping others who are new to the site. The fact that this industry kind of has a shade of dark still lingering over it, this thread keeps it a little more honest.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 9, 2021)

I voted no on Prop 64 it's a POS.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I voted no on Prop 64 it's a POS.


Didn't it turn out awesome though? I voted no to, but I'm sure glad it passed now. No more cops at your door because of neighbor complaints. Everywhere smells like marijuana! People still using medical scripts, greenhouses everywhere!!!!! California I'm pretty sure is the greatest country in the world!


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 9, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Didn't it turn out awesome though? I voted no to, but I'm sure glad it passed now. No more cops at your door because of neighbor complaints. Everywhere smells like marijuana! People still using medical scripts, greenhouses everywhere!!!!! California I'm pretty sure is the greatest country in the world!


I never had the neighbor problem. California is the most over-regulated place on Earth, so naturally they're over regulating the hell out of this industry. At least they didn't completely ban home growing like Colorado.


----------



## jmitty88 (May 9, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> No, I find it sus that you haven't posted in 12 years and the minute someone comments about a bad experience with Tomistein all the sudden you're here to create an account and share your "experience" while trying to shit on the person who had a bad review. Anyone with common sense will see through your BS and ignore your review.


I guess you can find any thing sus depending on how you look at it. Facts are the facts, I found the thread during due diligence (If you google tomistein review this thread is the third search result) and did business with him shortly after. Came back, made an account, and posted a review it's really that simple...haven't been on RIU for 12 years bc I was snitched on/raided and lost my account credentials after sitting down for several years and had no reason to return until Strainly. Plus as is the situation here, it's too much drama. Would of never "shit" on Romulanman if he didn't insult me first without reason. He wanted to be a jerk so I was a jerk back. If you read back through that's what started all the nonsense. If my review was sus a lot of other questions could've been asked to verify, not just calling me a moron and a fake..that's pretty lame and useless for the thread


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 9, 2021)

jmitty88 said:


> I found the thread during due diligence (If you google tomistein review this thread is the third search result) and did business with him shortly after.


So you found this thread where someone claimed they got screwed so you decided to do business with him anyways? You've got to admit that does seem a little unbelievable..


----------



## Tomistein (May 9, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> So you found this thread where someone claimed they got screwed so you decided to do business with him anyways? You've got to admit that does seem a little unbelievable..


Its a matter of perspective....some people swim against the current. Like the old saying goes: If everybody jumped off of a bridge, would you do the same? But on the other side of that coin, I can definitely see your point as well.


----------



## Tomistein (May 9, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> As both a consumer and a distributor on Strainly I truly do appreciate this thread. So much context to go in helping others who are new to the site. The fact that this industry kind of has a shade of dark still lingering over it, this thread keeps it a little more honest.


How's everything going AJN? This industry has always been shady...that's why the best policy is honesty, that way it can never come back to bite you.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 9, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Its a matter of perspective....some people swim against the current. Like the old saying goes: If everybody jumped off of a bridge, would you do the same? But on the other side of that coin, I can definitely see your point as well.


I'm not saying you actually did screw him, I understand it was just a lack of communication and in the end the money was refunded, I've experienced some pretty slow responses on Strainly myself. I don't get why, maybe some of you guys just get overloaded with orders or something? Anyway I guess it doesn't matter, if you had a Strain I was looking for and the price wasn't too high I'd give you a shot..


----------



## Tomistein (May 9, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I'm not saying you actually did screw him, I understand it was just a lack of communication and in the end the money was refunded, I've experienced some pretty slow responses on Strainly myself. I don't get why, maybe some of you guys just get overloaded with orders or something? Anyway I guess it doesn't matter, if you had a Strain I was looking for and the price wasn't too high I'd give you a shot..


I am both a consumer and small-time vendor on Strainly as well and I too used to get ripped off on Strainly, hence the reason for my ethics that are set in stone, until I learned the tell-tell signs of the snakes. I would give them 24 hrs to respond, maybe 48 hrs max, if I knew that they had a hectic schedule, anything longer than that, cut it off. Aside from that, ask questions, plenty of questions about their product/s, cultivation methods, etc, that way you can a least kind of gauge the individuals knowledge, sincerity, their vibe. If they have something that you are interested in and the price is too high, I'd ask if the price was negotiable and give them your offer, could hurt.


----------



## CloudHidden (May 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I never had the neighbor problem. California is the most over-regulated place on Earth, so naturally they're over regulating the hell out of this industry. At least they didn't completely ban home growing like Colorado.


That's funny because neither did Colorado.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 10, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> That's funny because neither did Colorado.


Then why did I read that they did? I googled it and you're right, just don't know where I came across that wrong information. It seemed pretty Draconian to me. Well anyway, I'm glad Colorado can grow at home.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Then why did I read that they did? I googled it and you're right, just don't know where I came across that wrong information. It seemed pretty Draconian to me. Well anyway, I'm glad Colorado can grow at home.


You might be thinking of Illinois. Their recreational is a joke!


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 10, 2021)

I'll have to look that up the Illinois law. These states putting legal structures in place to earn revenue would be wise to consult with the people who built the industry in the first place. In Northern California many growers are getting real jobs so they don't lose their property while the new legal industry gets sorted out.

Back to Strainly, I understand if nobody wants to discuss the license thing publicly. Carry on.


----------



## Tomistein (May 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I'll have to look that up the Illinois law. These states putting legal structures in place to earn revenue would be wise to consult with the people who built the industry in the first place. In Northern California many growers are getting real jobs so they don't lose their property while the new legal industry gets sorted out.
> 
> Back to Strainly, I understand if nobody wants to discuss the license thing publicly. Carry on.


Any idea what the landscape looks like in say Brazil???


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 10, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Any idea what the landscape looks like in say Brazil???


Lots of cattle farms and dead rain forest?


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 13, 2021)

Some people will leave feedback like a week later, so I'm glad I deleted my "shit list" from this thread. 

Also, one seller was a disabled veteran, so I was patient with the transaction and it worked out fine. I had the clone in under a week, had to wait through a weekend before it could be shipped.

If someone isn't going to ship right away, it's cool as long as they tell me.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Didn't it turn out awesome though? I voted no to, but I'm sure glad it passed now. No more cops at your door because of neighbor complaints. Everywhere smells like marijuana! People still using medical scripts, greenhouses everywhere!!!!! California I'm pretty sure is the greatest country in the world!


I generally try to avoid California, too many weirdos!


----------



## threekingghidra (May 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You might be thinking of Illinois. Their recreational is a joke!


The medical is also joke in Illinois. Most people can’t afford their medicine and most depensaries favor rec. I couldn’t afford my medicine from a dispensary which is why I now grow.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I generally try to avoid California, too many weirdos!


Isn't that whats great about it? Barley anyone here right now. Everyone's already moved. States wide open again. Fucking crazy!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2021)

threekingghidra said:


> The medical is also joke in Illinois. Most people can’t afford their medicine and most depensaries favor rec. I couldn’t afford my medicine from a dispensary which is why I now grow.


Oh yeah, they tax the fuck out of you guys!


----------



## Ganjihad (May 14, 2021)

The gas prices alone would kill me.


----------



## Ganjihad (May 14, 2021)

Y


Tomistein said:


> I am both a consumer and small-time vendor on Strainly as well and I too used to get ripped off on Strainly, hence the reason for my ethics that are set in stone, until I learned the tell-tell signs of the snakes. I would give them 24 hrs to respond, maybe 48 hrs max, if I knew that they had a hectic schedule, anything longer than that, cut it off. Aside from that, ask questions, plenty of questions about their product/s, cultivation methods, etc, that way you can a least kind of gauge the individuals knowledge, sincerity, their vibe. If they have something that you are interested in and the price is too high, I'd ask if the price was negotiable and give them your offer, could hurt.


I too have had good as well as bad experiences on strainly.

Some get pissed if you ask basic questions. I've seen peiple post "breeders cut" concerning clones, when I ask which breeders cut is it, they get all pissed off and leave a "not this time" response.

I think there are some shady motherfuckers on there, and due diligence is necessary. It seems unvetted vendors on there feel people should send them hundreds of dollars, essentially to a stranger online eithout even inquiring the provenance of their cuts.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 14, 2021)

Guys, do any reputable members ship clones to prohibition states? Just found out about this place and am really just drooling


----------



## tkufoS (May 14, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Guys, do any reputable members ship clones to prohibition states? Just found out about this place and am really just drooling


Prohibition state ? You just ask seller or make offer . If they don't ship to your location , they will let you know.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 14, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Prohibition state ? You just ask seller or make offer . If they don't ship to your location , they will let you know.


 Haha yeah went ahead and just requested so we shall see.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 15, 2021)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Guys, do any reputable members ship clones to prohibition states? Just found out about this place and am really just drooling


Everyone pretty much just ships anywhere


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 15, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Y
> 
> 
> I too have had good as well as bad experiences on strainly.
> ...


“Not this time” is an automatic response from strainly if the seller doesn’t reply after so many days


----------



## Ganjihad (May 15, 2021)

I g


UpstateRecGrower said:


> “Not this time” is an automatic response from strainly if the seller doesn’t reply after so many days


I guess some vendors don't want to answer even the most basic of questions concerning their cuts then.


----------



## Tomistein (May 15, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> I g
> 
> I guess some vendors don't want to answer even the most basic of questions concerning their cuts then.


If the vendor does not respond within the allotted 7 days, Strainly's automated system will issue the "Not This Time" response. Not 100% sure for the automation but my best guess would be so as not to issue the 2nd phase of automation which would be to issue feedback response via email.

In regards to the vendors, some of us are open and willing just have to give the "good guys" a shot and not be deterred by the negative past experiences...in all honesty, I'm glad I wasn't. 

All love ya'll, hope everyone has a great weekend and put 1 in the air for ur boy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Y
> 
> 
> I too have had good as well as bad experiences on strainly.
> ...


I found a few of vendors dont have a clue about their "breeder cuts" and when you attempt to inquire you get a generic response.
If you're looking for Seed Junkys Ice Cream Cake be sure to do your due diligence. Same with other common hyped strains like Purple Punch, Cereal Milk or Runtz. They're are multiple cuts of these floating around.


Oh and off topic, but long time no see growmies. <3
I missed you fuckers!


----------



## Tomistein (May 20, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I found a few of vendors dont have a clue about their "breeder cuts" and when you attempt to inquire you get a generic response.
> If you're looking for Seed Junkys Ice Cream Cake be sure to do your due diligence. Same with other common hyped strains like Purple Punch, Cereal Milk or Runtz. They're are multiple cuts of these floating around.
> 
> 
> ...


'Sup growmie? Im always a bit wary when I see the "Breeder's Cut" red flag, unless they know the breeder/s personally or their circle, it is coming from a reputable nursery that has ties with the establishment or it is of their own creation but that is not to say that it is not a "BC" cut, just like you said, just have to keep digging for info.

In NorCal, Seed Junky's Ice Cream Cake is readily available and should be for the next year or two, Phinest and has a very nice pheno that has been making its rounds the past couple of years. Purple Punch was heavily circulated but has gone MIA as of last year. PCG is the only Runtz cut that I would trust, seeing as how they are affiliated with the S.F. Cookie brand and Cereal Milk is a hit or a miss, as for myself, I'm staying clear until I get some form of verification from the breeders themselves that it was released to the masses but that too is circulating in NorCal amongst certain closed-loop circles. Hope I added some form of value to this thread.

Hit the link to peep the newest menu and if you have any questions/concerns, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Mulder420 (May 20, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> 'Sup growmie? Im always a bit wary when I see the "Breeder's Cut" red flag, unless they know the breeder/s personally or their circle, it is coming from a reputable nursery that has ties with the establishment or it is of their own creation but that is not to say that it is not a "BC" cut, just like you said, just have to keep digging for info.
> 
> In NorCal, Seed Junky's Ice Cream Cake is readily available and should be for the next year or two, Phinest and has a very nice pheno that has been making its rounds the past couple of years. Purple Punch was heavily circulated but has gone MIA as of last year. PCG is the only Runtz cut that I would trust, seeing as how they are affiliated with the S.F. Cookie brand and Cereal Milk is a hit or a miss, as for myself, I'm staying clear until I get some form of verification from the breeders themselves that it was released to the masses but that too is circulating in NorCal amongst certain closed-loop circles. Hope I added some form of value to this thread.
> 
> Hit the link to peep the newest menu and if you have any questions/concerns, don't hesitate to ask.


Def gonna get some from ya soon


----------



## Tomistein (May 20, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Def gonna get some from ya soon


Hit me up anytime and if you have any questions and/or concerns please don't hesitate, I'm an open book.


----------



## Stompermoments (May 20, 2021)

Is strainly down right now? Or just me?


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 20, 2021)

works for me atm


----------



## Tomistein (May 20, 2021)

Stompermoments said:


> Is strainly down right now? Or just me?


Im on it right now....no problems over here on this side


----------



## Stompermoments (May 20, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Im on it right now....no problems over here on this side


Thanks for the replies... for some reason my IP is blocked. Was able to get on using mobile data and contact them.


----------



## Tomistein (May 20, 2021)

Anytime 


Stompermoments said:


> Thanks for the replies... for some reason my IP is blocked. Was able to get on using mobile data and contact them.


Anytime Stomper!


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 20, 2021)

Hi there.. Looking for the oldie Strawberry Cough... Humble J has it for 250 and claims it is the Kyle kushman cut ... Does anyone to know where to get it at better price?


----------



## tkufoS (May 20, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Hi there.. Looking for the oldie Strawberry Cough... Humble J has it for 250 and claims it is the Kyle kushman cut ... Does anyone to know where to get it at better price?


Hi there. I have offered up my backdoor virginity ( on this forum ) for Team Deathstar clone of deathstar with no luck 
. so good luck on the search .


----------



## Tomistein (May 21, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Hi there.. Looking for the oldie Strawberry Cough... Humble J has it for 250 and claims it is the Kyle kushman cut ... Does anyone to know where to get it at better price?


Auntie Jane's Nursery had the link a year or two back. Check them out.


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 21, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Hi there. I have offered up my backdoor virginity ( on this forum ) for Team Deathstar clone of deathstar with no luck
> . so good luck on the search .


 Uf... Hope you find it at a better price. There is a cross of Deathstar and Grandpa's Breath called Palpatine from DVG. It doesn't look bad but expensive seeds (200).

Vibes


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 21, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Auntie Jane's Nursery had the link a year or two back. Check them out.


Thanks !! ... i'll ask but if not, then i'll go for the HJ one. By the way, you have an amazing list too, i'm interested also in that Z3 terp hogz cut, which one its better in your opinion , this one or the Zkittlez terp hogz one?

Vibes


----------



## Tomistein (May 21, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Thanks !! ... i'll ask but if not, then i'll go for the HJ one. By the way, you have an amazing list too, i'm interested also in that Z3 terp hogz cut, which one its better in your opinion , this one or the Zkittlez terp hogz one?
> 
> Vibes


Thanks MD.
I'd run with the Z3 as its a less temperamental plant than the original Zkittlez. Easier to grow, shortened flowering time, better structure, imho better effects due to the body kick of the Hindu influence. I feel like it is an improved version of the original in all aspects except for that original Zkittlez terps that it is renown for.


----------



## oswizzle (May 21, 2021)

Tomistein... waddup bro... what are your protocols for brining in new cuts you've just acquired? For instance, how do you treat a new cut you that came from outside your own room.


----------



## Tomistein (May 21, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Tomistein... waddup bro... what are your protocols for brining in new cuts you've just acquired? For instance, how do you treat a new cut you that came from outside your own room.


Alls good and yourself? Quarantine for a week or two if no signs of abnormalities, introduce to population... administer management at first sign of trouble


----------



## tkufoS (May 22, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Uf... Hope you find it at a better price. There is a cross of Deathstar and Grandpa's Breath called Palpatine from DVG. It doesn't look bad but expensive seeds (200).
> 
> Vibes


Me too bro..me too . I don't see myself paying that kind of money for beans , maybe a money back guaranteed / verified clone .


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Me too bro..me too . I don't see myself paying that kind of money for beans , maybe a money back guaranteed / verified clone .


Now i'm curious about that Deathstar cut. You guilty.


----------



## tkufoS (May 23, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Now i'm curious about that Deathstar cut. You guilty.


My eyes nor hands have crossed the cut..so sadly still a virgin .. I mean , are you offering ?


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> My eyes nor hands have crossed the cut..so sadly still a virgin .. I mean , are you offering ?


If i hear something about it i'll give you a touch.


----------



## tkufoS (May 23, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> If i hear something about it i'll give you a touch.


----------



## iamcolin (May 24, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> If i hear something about it i'll give you a touch.


Please you let me know if you find out more about that strawberry cough kyle kushman cut and if you thinkn it's legit. Thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 4907919


Send me a DM.
I couldn't message you


----------



## Applesauceisgood (May 28, 2021)

Some of the sellers on strainly seem to think you're a bank, lending them money at 0% interest rates. You pay ahead and when they get around to it, months later, they might send your clones. I've made two purchases from well-known vendors that have stretched on for too long. Every other week, a small portion of my purchase arrives after hounding the sellers. A lot of "next week" that doesn't come, coupled with deception on why they aren't shipping. If you want to run a layaway system, state it in your listing. I can understand a few weeks delay on some of the selection but this is poor business practice.


----------



## Tomistein (May 28, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Some of these sellers on strainly seem to think you're a bank, lending them money at 0% interest rates. You pay ahead and when they get around to it, months later, they might send your clones. I've made two purchases from well-known vendors that have stretched on for too long. Every other week, a small portion of my purchase arrives after hounding the sellers. A lot of "next week" that doesn't come, coupled with deception on why they aren't shipping. If you want to run a layaway system, state it in your listing. I can understand a few weeks delay on some of the selection but this is poor business practice.


I'd say, stick with the sellers that have a decent amount of feedback with a perfect to near perfect rating. Ask them what their return policy is and if they are not able to procure your item within an understandable amount of time, say a week or two, demand a refund and never look back. Strainly is still a great place to obtain "hard to find" and geographical genetics. Shake the fakes and get with the solid ones. I'm here anytime you have any questions. If I don't have anything that you are looking for, lmk what's on your want list and I may be able to point you in the right direction.

- Tomi


----------



## V256.420 (May 28, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> I'd say, stick with the sellers that have a decent amount of feedback with a perfect to near perfect rating. Ask them what their return policy is and if they are not able to procure your item within an understandable amount of time, say a week or two, demand a refund and never look back. Strainly is still a great place to obtain "hard to find" and geographical genetics. Shake the fakes and get with the solid ones. I'm here anytime you have any questions. If I don't have anything that you are looking for, lmk what's on your want list and I may be able to point you in the right direction.
> 
> - Tomi


I'm terrible with clones shipped to me Tomi. I live in a hot place year round. I get them in fine shape, but as soon as I open the package and take them out they die on me. I'm not sure what to do once I get the clones. I'm thinking I need to leave them in the package for a day or 2 to get acclimated to my house. Then take the clones out and put them where they need to be. The only time a clone lived for me was when it came unrooted.


----------



## Tomistein (May 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm terrible with clones shipped to me Tomi. I live in a hot place year round. I get them in fine shape, but as soon as I open the package and take them out they die on me. I'm not sure what to do once I get the clones. I'm thinking I need to leave them in the package for a day or 2 to get acclimated to my house. Then take the clones out and put them where they need to be. The only time a clone lived for me was when it came unrooted.


Cuts work great for situations like that or when the weather gets way too hot. Rooted clones, from my experience should be fine no matter the weather as long as they are package correctly or if that is not an option, placed into a medium such as soil or coco to protect the roots from drying bout during transit. 

I can definitely see tempering as a possible solution to that. I'd get myself a propagation tray with dome and keep them inside, playing with the vents until they finally acclimate to your environment. Shouldn't take more than a week.


----------



## colocowboy (May 28, 2021)

If I may, I live in the dry/hot as well, I find that some cuts have to acclimate and a couple days in the dome seems to be the way.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 28, 2021)

Use an ice pack if you're shipping in hot weather. Wrap the ice pack in a paper bag or some newspaper and tape it to the inside top of the box. Put some packaging paper around your clone carrier so it's not touching the ice pack.

There's also something called a Cryopak Phase 22 which when frozen absorbs heat, and when liquid absorbs cold. These can be used in conjunction with ice or heat packs, or by themselves if the weather isn't too extreme. They're often used to ship live reptiles, aquarium fish, etc...

But yeah, I've found that clones need to be well hardened off or they can wilt after the stress of shipping. Water them in after transplant, it helps prevent wilting. They wilt when the root zone dries out.


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 29, 2021)

Talking about Strainly things... It happened to me that a vendor told me that my order had been processed but i'll would not recieve the clones whitin 20 days, because need to root them. That's ok, absolutely understable times. More on late, the vendor told me that it doesn't get roots properly so other 15 days... And this was repeated one more time so at the end the whole time was about 2 months. 

Must to say that in every moment the treatment and communication were 10 over 10, as well all the cuts were legit. So, this is the point to me. If there is someone in "the other side" giving you info of what is happening with your money, it could be easy carrying but if not... Sucks.


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 29, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> I got my Mac1 cut from pinkbox along with a few other clones from their menu a few weeks ago. They survived the below zero temps here during shipment without issue and were healthy and well rooted upon arrival. Cant speak to if all the cuts are real or not yet but the overall experience with pinkbox was a positive one for me.


Did you ever flower the mac1?


----------



## SuperNice (May 29, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Thanks MD.
> I'd run with the Z3 as its a less temperamental plant than the original Zkittlez. Easier to grow, shortened flowering time, better structure, imho better effects due to the body kick of the Hindu influence. I feel like it is an improved version of the original in all aspects except for that original Zkittlez terps that it is renown for.


Z terps still come through in this or no? Might have to grab one.


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 1, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Z terps still come through in this or no? Might have to grab one.


Yes its still there


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a sad badness to report. PNWStrainHunter sold me a fake chem d. We shall see if he makes it right but as of right now the story is he got duped and is procuring the real cut. 
On a side note, if you love a cut don’t take it for granted, take care of it and treat it like family. Might actually be hard to get back!


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have a sad badness to report. PNWStrainHunter sold me a fake chem d. We shall see if he makes it right but as of right now the story is he got duped and is procuring the real cut.
> On a side note, if you love a cut don’t take it for granted, take care of it and treat it like family. Might actually be hard to get back!


Yes sir, if you love a cut nurture and protect it with your life, I have learned this lesson a couple times over many years, and never got some gems back that I thought I would have in my garden forever


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jun 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have a sad badness to report. PNWStrainHunter sold me a fake chem d. We shall see if he makes it right but as of right now the story is he got duped and is procuring the real cut.
> On a side note, if you love a cut don’t take it for granted, take care of it and treat it like family. Might actually be hard to get back!


Yea, I'm sure a lot of these clone sellers don't actually run the cut they receive. They just mother it out, then take cuts n release em...I'm not saying it's shady, but it's kinda bad business unless you know 100% sure...

OP


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 1, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Yea, I'm sure a lot of these clone sellers don't actually run the cut they receive. They just mother it out, then take cuts n release em...I'm not saying it's shady, but it's kinda bad business unless you know 100% sure...
> 
> OP


If it is a cut from a cut 
It is still the same plant


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> If it is a cut from a cut
> It is still the same plant


His point was that sometimes people (vendors) will purchase a cut that they don't know is what it claims to be. They then mother it out, take clones, and sell them off without ever verifying that the strain is legit by flowering it out first or knowing someone who has flowered it out first. If I bought some random guy's wedding cake on strainly, and mothered it out, then sold clones of 'wedding cake' with someone else's picture attached, that's what he's saying. I don't even know if it's really wedding cake since I've never flowered it out.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 1, 2021)

PNWStrainHunter has a ridiculous amount of cuts available. Like I said before, it must take a warehouse just to hold all those mother plants. Imagine the space it would take to flower them all out. I understand that some people are lucky enough to have large facilities, but still.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 1, 2021)

Makes it hard to take a leap of faith on a 2k Gary Payton cut. I’d want a contract for that one lol


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 1, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> PNWStrainHunter has a ridiculous amount of cuts available. Like I said before, it must take a warehouse just to hold all those mother plants. Imagine the space it would take to flower them all out. I understand that some people are lucky enough to have large facilities, but still.


Yeah, he has a ton of stuff, purchases some stuff off of strainly and also trades to acquire new strains, so you don't necessarily have to trust PNW but you have to trust the guy that gave it to him, and the 10 guys down the chain before that..


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 1, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yeah, he has a ton of stuff, purchases some stuff off of strainly and also trades to acquire new strains, so you don't necessarily have to trust PNW but you have to trust the guy that gave it to him, and the 10 guys down the chain before that..


Yep. I've noticed several Strainly sellers getting clones from each other, and sometimes they mention where it was sourced from.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jun 1, 2021)

I'll tell every grower in here this. Be very cautious when dealing with vendors that give out dark heart nursery cuts...I've had to throw away cuts from a certain vendor due to dudding(hplvd)...

OP


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 2, 2021)

Read a good article bout the hyplooid being a myth on IG the other day.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Read a good article bout the hyplooid being a myth on IG the other day.


If you're referring to hops latent viroid, t's no myth my friend. I've had it, and seen it spread first-hand. Had plants tested.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jun 2, 2021)

I order Fatso from Tomistein and was told yesterday, once I paid, I would get a tracking number. Got a reply this morning saying it would ship today. I'll keep yall updated if it arrives and if the genetics are real.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 2, 2021)

Scrogs314 said:


> I order Fatso from Tomistein and was told yesterday, once I paid, I would get a tracking number. Got a reply this morning saying it would ship today. I'll keep yall updated if it arrives and if the genetics are real.


We always rely on new member observations
Welcome to RIU


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Probably the best argument for learning gardening for real. The idea that some thing challenging comes up and folks want to burn their house down, the other surrounding areas, and every known cultivar because the fear of dealing with it is completely absurd. 
On one hand growing in an isolated environment gives you a lot of control and the ability to keep things out of your garden, on the other hand some problems when left in the isolated environment can gain a real foothold unchecked. Learning how to deal with pests and problems is how these “super problems” keep from getting out of control in the first place. 
Obviously there are situations that the timing requires a hard knee jerk but universe of possibilities aside, learning to address issues in the garden provides a deep satisfaction and confidence. Even the hlv can be cured using metals, there’s really nothing that patience and perseverance can’t overcome. 
.02


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 2, 2021)

Scrogs314 said:


> I order Fatso from Tomistein and was told yesterday, once I paid, I would get a tracking number. Got a reply this morning saying it would ship today. I'll keep yall updated if it arrives and if the genetics are real.


Ordered peanuts butter breath from Tomi late Thursday and it arrived early Saturday in good shape and well rooted. I’ll chime back in a couple months . But super communicative and would recommend


----------



## threekingghidra (Jun 2, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Ordered peanuts butter breath from Tomi late Thursday and it arrived early Saturday in good shape and well rooted. I’ll chime back in a couple months . But super communicative and would recommend


I also ordered peanut butter breath from Tomi. Great communication and the clone came in great shape. Would definitely buy from Tomi again in the future.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Probably the best argument for learning gardening for real. The idea that some thing challenging comes up and folks want to burn their house down, the other surrounding areas, and every known cultivar because the fear of dealing with it is completely absurd.
> On one hand growing in an isolated environment gives you a lot of control and the ability to keep things out of your garden, on the other hand some problems when left in the isolated environment can gain a real foothold unchecked. Learning how to deal with pests and problems is how these “super problems” keep from getting out of control in the first place.
> Obviously there are situations that the timing requires a hard knee jerk but universe of possibilities aside, learning to address issues in the garden provides a deep satisfaction and confidence. Even the hlv can be cured using metals, there’s really nothing that patience and perseverance can’t overcome.
> .02


My university educated botanist friend works for commercial canna nurseries. He said the newest thing is an electrolysis machine that makes your water super low or super high pH. Rinsing your tools in the 2.0 pH water as you work eliminates the spread of hplvd. I've never heard of curing it with metals, though.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> My university educated botanist friend works for commercial canna nurseries. He said the newest thing is an electrolysis machine that makes your water super low or super high pH. Rinsing your tools in the 2.0 pH water as you work eliminates the spread of hplvd. I've never heard of curing it with metals, though.


You can theoretically do all of your ipm with high and low ph water. I think you'll see it becoming more prevalent in bigger grows where the product is being tested if put into use as the flower regiment, supported by other stuff in veg.

I've read people say they had experience outgrowing hplvd using hibrix gardening principles as well. No reason to not believe it's possible.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Some things are seen as antiquated when chemicals came out but still have better efficacy.
Silver
Metals


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 2, 2021)

people talking about HPLVD like its no big deal are obviously not large scale growers .... myth lol there are so many more viruses that are just as bad as Dudding... go listen to hemp people to tell you about all the new great stuff they've seen hop over over from crop rotation species into Hemp....

Trying every hype strain that ends up getting forgotten about a few months later is like sleeping around with Prostitutes... at some point your gonna catch the heeby Jeeebyz for something that wasnt worth it .....

Thats why I asked ole Tomstein about his methodology for bringing in cuts ... I lost interest when he failed to mention anything about dudding... but 95% of the Clone Vendors are clueless to anything not visible to the eye ....

On the flip side... I still tried dusting my plants with Corn Startch (Space Runtz Pollen) via Strainly.... so take my advice with a grain of pollen


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 2, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> I still tried dusting my plants with Corn Startch (Space Runtz Pollen) via Strainly.... so take my advice with a grain of pollen


LOL

Yeah my take on the viroid is that it's not hard to defeat, it's just costly. You may lose moms that you're not prepared to lose, and you may have to stall a harvest to thoroughly clean everything. That's really it though. Killing infected plants and plants they've come into contact with, bleaching everything down and buying new pots/trimmers, and then having new sanitation protocols in place permanently. Sounds simple enough, because it is, but it can be painful to kill all your girls and start over.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 2, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I'll tell every grower in here this. Be very cautious when dealing with vendors that give out dark heart nursery cuts...I've had to throw away cuts from a certain vendor due to dudding(hplvd)...
> 
> OP


How recent was this? I would expect them to be testing their own work.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 2, 2021)

Regarding HPLVD this was making the rounds yesterday, thought it was interesting


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 2, 2021)

Man when I found this site last year I was SO excite!! It seems like every other day now there is some shady practices or just outright lazy ignorance. I gotta give it to you folks who get burned and keep going back. Idk about you guys but every single one of these clone dealers aren't to be trusted. It isn't like the old days. Everyone needs to make a buck and the easiest way is the most popular. No one knows what anything is these days and they make a living off that.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Read a good article bout the hyplooid being a myth on IG the other day.


Not a myth, just a real thing. Word.



This is a pic of a positive test in Hop Latent Viroid. I needed to test it in different labs because its not easy to find if they dont know exactly what "Primer" its the correct one to run the RT-PCR properly.

Tissue culture is the future. As well many labs are now updating their librarys and offering HpLVd test to the customers.


P.S. Edit. If i were looking for a trusted lab, then i would like to be sure of that on their job experience they really found already some real positive test, if not... Then they are going arrive to "false negative" outcome. It happened to me.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have a sad badness to report. PNWStrainHunter sold me a fake chem d. We shall see if he makes it right but as of right now the story is he got duped and is procuring the real cut.
> On a side note, if you love a cut don’t take it for granted, take care of it and treat it like family. Might actually be hard to get back!


Me too and I confronted him about it. He doesnt like bad reviews. https://www.strainly.io/en/dukeyduke33
I also asked about his sensi star clone. Was it a specific cut or phenotyped?
He replied what are the other sensi stars? I should of walked away. but here is a pic of his fake chemd. 
I also loved the real chemd and I just hoped it was legit, but I new right away. Plus it freaked out in transport and started flowering. Smelled sweet. 
No variegation. I mean how many real deal cuts are floating around without variegation? You think he would do a little research considering 
he has the biggest collection on strainly. I dont think he will replace it but who knows.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jun 2, 2021)

The "fuck boy" comments had me rolling over here lol

OP


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 2, 2021)

I know that was my first post but not here to bash. well maybe a little but I have more to share. 
Im currently flowering the pnw fake chemd, Pinkbox slh, trop cookies, in veg kushmints, Motorbreath 15, wedding cake, duct tape and gmo.
Other stuff but from seed not clones. I attached a couple pics of Pinkbox Slh at 3 weeks exactly. Reminds me of my old pheno I found in ghs pack.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 2, 2021)

Also bought chemd phinest cut and ecsd from Oneoftheluckyones530...I find it funny the ecsd has more variegation than any of my chemd cuts


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 3, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I know that was my first post but not here to bash. well maybe a little but I have more to share.
> Im currently flowering the pnw fake chemd, Pinkbox slh, trop cookies, in veg kushmints, Motorbreath 15, wedding cake, duct tape and gmo.
> Other stuff but from seed not clones. I attached a couple pics of Pinkbox Slh at 3 weeks exactly. Reminds me of my old pheno I found in ghs pack.


Pinks SLH is awesome. I had some grow issues after the flip and fucked it up my fault) but it had the unmistakable SLH terps goin on. Was one of the most productive cuts I have ever vegged. Will order again and try


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Also bought chemd phinest cut and ecsd from Oneoftheluckyones530...I find it funny the ecsd has more variegation than any of my chemd cuts


His phinest cut is legit but his plants are sick. I’m thinking of getting in touch with him again though. It will variegate if you feed it heavy, which is appropriate for the chem d.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> His phinest cut is legit but his plants are sick. I’m thinking of getting in touch with him again though. It will variegate if you feed it heavy, which is appropriate for the chem d.


he is on instagram as well, His phinest cut of chemd is slowwwww. But hopefully worth it. I have a Chemd x chem4 from csi that I popped that reeks like a flowering plant. Few more weeks and will see how she does in flower.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Give it a couple shots of colloidal silver at the base of the stem, like 25 ppm 1 oz, about a week apart. It will accelerate as it heals the crud that his plants have. 
Forces are pushing today, looks like I’ll be getting that cut back anyway... woo hoo...


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> His phinest cut is legit but his plants are sick. I’m thinking of getting in touch with him again though. It will variegate if you feed it heavy, which is appropriate for the chem d.


These guys have to know this stuff already tho wouldn't you think? If you guys notice this stuff, he has to as well. Just seems like it doesn't matter what happens(sick plants, fake cuts, unknown cuts) they keep selling the cuts. I guess its only deemed valuable to those who want it. But is it valuable if you don't know what it is?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 3, 2021)

I used to think you should maintain the same mother plants for as long as possible so they're closer to the original generation, but I've since read that it's a good idea to regenerate new mother plants from a fresh clone once or twice a year. This is working well for me so far.


----------



## Patriots781 (Jun 3, 2021)

So I probably shouldn't get the cuban haze bx from sunshine state? I read earlier in the posts the genetics aren't real?


----------



## LGND (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone having a negative experience purchasing clones I believe I can offer you a breathe of fresh air. When you're buying from me you're not just getting a clone but also my expertise and service. I follow up with my customers to make sure they're satisfied and if they need help I'll be glad to assist. All clones I offer are grown out by me to guarantee their authenticity before offering it to the community. You can message me here, on Strainly, or by my website (https://legend.farm) if you have any questions.

I'll be expanding my clone selection soon with my own personal creations. I've been breeding with my rare Lambsbread mother for awhile now and would like to offer these clones up to the community. For anyone that loves sativa dominant plants keep an eye out. My next release will be in a few weeks and is called "Artificial Tears (Lambsbread x GAS MAC)".


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 3, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Had plants tested.


Where do you get them tested at?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 3, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Where do you get them tested at?


I had mine tested through dark heart nursery, but you can find other labs through a quick google search. Just message/email whatever sites you find and ask them what their costs are and how they'd like the material shipped. It's usually 3-5 fan leaves they need from a single plant, and obviously no trichs, so not from flowering plants.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 3, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> I had mine tested through dark heart nursery, but you can find other labs through a quick google search. Just message/email whatever sites you find and ask them what their costs are and how they'd like the material shipped. It's usually 3-5 fan leaves they need from a single plant, and obviously no trichs, so not from flowering plants.


Cool yeah I saw that dark heart did it, and you mailed them to them? Mind me asking what it costs? Have to mail it overnight or?


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 3, 2021)

Good reads!!! Anybody know where I can get a real deal Pittsburg Catpiss cut?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 3, 2021)

Didn't someone just say a page or two ago that Dark Heart Nursery was the source of their hplvd problem? I'm not trying to slam them, just saying.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 3, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Didn't someone just say a page or two ago that Dark Heart Nursery was the source of their hplvd problem? I'm not trying to slam them, just saying.





Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I'll tell every grower in here this. Be very cautious when dealing with vendors that give out dark heart nursery cuts...I've had to throw away cuts from a certain vendor due to dudding(hplvd)...
> 
> OP


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 4, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Good reads!!! Anybody know where I can get a real deal Pittsburg Catpiss cut?


Give a hands up if you get it, please. I've been looking for a catpiss pheno for a while, just trying to hunt that meaty terp.

According to what i know Pittsburg Catpiss its just the most popular one catpiss cut but i've seen some Northern Light phenotypes with reminicenses related to those aromas. As well, i've had a Kali Mist pheno around 99-00 that were absolutely catpiss smell and then turns roast liver smell when smoking her. Intense as hell.

Other strains in which i found those gusts of catpiss are just different phenos of SSH, Original Haze, Neville Haze or Oaxaca 74.


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 4, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Give a hands up if you get it, please. I've been looking for a catpiss pheno for a while, just trying to hunt that meaty terp.
> 
> According to what i know Pittsburg Catpiss its just the most popular one catpiss cut but i've seen some Northern Light phenotypes with reminicenses related to those aromas. As well, i've had a Kali Mist pheno around 99-00 that were absolutely catpiss smell and then turns roast liver smell when smoking her. Intense as hell.
> 
> Other strains in which i found those gusts of catpiss are just different phenos of SSH, Original Haze, Neville Haze or Oaxaca 74.


I've ran a SSH that had that whiff but other than that close but not close enough. The Pittsburg Piss out of the Delta in NorCal is the only Catpiss that I know of, not sure about the San Diego Catpiss as I have never seen it or ran it before. Not sure what some of the seed companies are passing along as such but my guy ran 1k worth of supposed backcrosses and they were all trash, nothing even remotely close to the original. Not sure if the seed company used the real deal Piss or it was just bad selection on the breeders part but in hindsight, it was not the goods. 

I've pretty much given up on locating a real/verified Pittsburg cut but who knows....miracles do happen.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 4, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Cool yeah I saw that dark heart did it, and you mailed them to them? Mind me asking what it costs? Have to mail it overnight or?


Something like 35 per sample if I remember correctly, and shipping had to be 2-day. As for people saying dark heart gives out dudded cuts, I have no idea. I've got no affiliate with them at all besides doing the Hplvd testing with them, and have never gotten cuts from them. Wouldn't surprise me tbh, as they're housing hundreds of mothers and doing all sorts of Hplvd research and testing. I personally wouldn't get cuts from them lol.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 4, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Something like 35 per sample if I remember correctly, and shipping had to be 2-day. As for people saying dark heart gives out dudded cuts, I have no idea. I've got no affiliate with them at all besides doing the Hplvd testing with them, and have never gotten cuts from them. Wouldn't surprise me tbh, as they're housing hundreds of mothers and doing all sorts of Hplvd research and testing. I personally wouldn't get cuts from them lol.


35 per strain or for each single leaf? You would think if anything that they wouldn't have dudded cuts since they're one of the first operations to learn about it..


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Give it a couple shots of colloidal silver at the base of the stem, like 25 ppm 1 oz, about a week apart. It will accelerate as it heals the crud that his plants have.
> Forces are pushing today, looks like I’ll be getting that cut back anyway... woo hoo...


Did you ever find out there lineage of pnws fake chem d? And congrats I have a legit cut coming too!


----------



## mudballs (Jun 5, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Didn't someone just say a page or two ago that Dark Heart Nursery was the source of their hplvd problem? I'm not trying to slam them, just saying.


Dark Heart helped figure it out, they may have unknowingly been a source of HLV, but to their credit they helped find and diagnose the problem. I post this video often when the HLV gets mentioned, trying to make sure the right info gets spread.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 5, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Dark Heart helped figure it out, they may have unknowingly been a source of HLV, but to their credit they helped find and diagnose the problem. I post this video often when the HLV gets mentioned, trying to make sure the right info gets spread.


Cool cool, I'll watch that. My buddy said you have to use 2 or 3 sets of tools to avoid spreading HLV. You use one scalpel to make cuttings while the other one is soaking in the low pH water, and keep alternating. He said it's a real pain.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Good reads!!! Anybody know where I can get a real deal Pittsburg Catpiss cut?


Sha Bud 707 Seedbank. Not sure he would give out a cut but its worth a shot. Unless you want to phenohunt from his heirloom seeds. I have a half a pack going i started a couple weeks ago


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 5, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> 35 per strain or for each single leaf? You would think if anything that they wouldn't have dudded cuts since they're one of the first operations to learn about it..


35 is the cost per strain (I think, it could be lower). Per each strain, you need to send 3-5 leaves. So per strain, 3-5 leaves, 35 currency notes.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Did you ever find out there lineage of pnws fake chem d? And congrats I have a legit cut coming too!


That’s where I sort of lost some respect for him, he had some bullshit story about “a different cut of chem d that isn’t variegated.” It smells like some sort of Afghan cross, maybe an nl cross. At this point he would have to admit that he was talking out his ass and I don’t think that’s going to happen.


----------



## Manidoo (Jun 5, 2021)

Pretty much almost everything I have gotten even from the vast of the so called reputable on Strainly has been a hit or miss, regardless of what reviews say in general (These are not to be taken for face value).

And way more than one time, I have had to do a lot of work to get the cuts back to health from a lot of people who flip sick scraggly lower growth and sell within the first sight of a root if you are lucky. I've been sent junk, mold, Duds (Viriod) and the worst of the bugs. Avid and Eagle 20 should probably be something that is a prequisite before buying cuts from the clowns of Strainly along with a lot of patience and thick skin.


All Star Clones is the one, if you can get ahold of him before things disappear that is. He's definitely the one that has a lot of clout, connections, skills and dedication along with the passion and commitment to be an All Star himself.

I won't waste my time again on fakes, disease and insects and all that crap over and over due to no Q.C. and the way people are that just don't care about anything other than profit!

Worthy mentionable would be for me the following Aromatherapeuticgenetics, Dookie (Kaka) and Pink Box Clones, these guys might make a mistake being human, but they're definitely straight didn't send me a nightmares or fakes of any sort. I won't even bother to mention those names, but the guilty parties damn well know who they are (Hello Conmen and Scammers) I've been through some shit - thanks for the experience


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 5, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Sha Bud 707 Seedbank. Not sure he would give out a cut but its worth a shot. Unless you want to phenohunt from his heirloom seeds. I have a half a pack going i started a couple weeks ago


Sifted through 10 packs last year and although they were all uniform, the quality as very low and they did not resemble what I remember Pittsburg Piss to be....not sure if it is due to bad selections during the breeding process or if he just doesn't have the real cut.


----------



## Manidoo (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh that Star Dawg Corey Cut others questioned of origin a few pages back, that was just another example of a scammer playing the game and it is really sad if said person is still trying to sell that fake cut. It was anounced on Strainlys Instagram page that the original holder was just another conman scamming the many exactly a year ago this month


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 5, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Pretty much almost everything I have gotten even from the vast of the so called reputable on Strainly has been a hit or miss, regardless of what reviews say in general (These are not to be taken for face value).
> 
> And way more than one time, I have had to do a lot of work to get the cuts back to health from a lot of people who flip sick scraggly lower growth and sell within the first sight of a root if you are lucky. I've been sent junk, mold, Duds (Viriod) and the worst of the bugs. Avid and Eagle 20 should probably be something that is a prequisite before buying cuts from the clowns of Strainly along with a lot of patience and thick skin.
> 
> ...


We all go through some BS on Strainly, just like anywhere else, it just takes some time due to trial and error to differentiate the real from the cons. I've purchased breeder packs from PNW in the past with zero issues...alls were quickly shipped, professionally packaged and sealed.

All of the aforementioned people are legit. Checked me out on Strainly if you want real deal, non-dudded, exotic varieties from in and around the BayArea. TomisStein's 501's is my handle, quantities are limited and strains are always changing on the menu. Hmu


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Sifted through 10 packs last year and although they were all uniform, the quality as very low and they did not resemble what I remember Pittsburg Piss to be....not sure if it is due to bad selections during the breeding process or if he just doesn't have the real cut.


Archive seedbank has it, well SD Catpiss, which is possibly the same thing. I always thought the SD catpiss was SSH.


wish i could get my hands on the same shit that was floating around the bay area. It just kind of vanished


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 5, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Archive seedbank has it, well SD Catpiss, which is possibly the same thing. I always thought the SD catpiss was SSH.
> 
> wish i could get my hands on the same shit that was floating around the bay area. It just kind of vanished


According to that i've readed by the forums SD Catpiss its mostly sativa and the Pittsburg one its kind of indica hybrid. I'd wish at least one of them were readily available.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> That’s where I sort of lost some respect for him, he had some bullshit story about “a different cut of chem d that isn’t variegated.” It smells like some sort of Afghan cross, maybe an nl cross. At this point he would have to admit that he was talking out his ass and I don’t think that’s going to happen.


I agree with everything you say, and I was gonna say reminds of a afghan variety. I looked on strainly it says wide leaf pheno. Im assuming thats the same. Well ill keep updating the progress of my fake chem. He definitely is takling out of his ass. So many strains in the library but couldnt pick one out of a lineup.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 5, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> We all go through some BS on Strainly, just like anywhere else, it just takes some time due to trial and error to differentiate the real from the cons. I've purchased breeder packs from PNW in the past with zero issues...alls were quickly shipped, professionally packaged and sealed.
> 
> All of the aforementioned people are legit. Checked me out on Strainly if you want real deal, non-dudded, exotic varieties from in and around the BayArea. TomisStein's 501's is my handle, quantities are limited and strains are always changing on the menu. Hmu


Any Chemd or chem family strains in your linup?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 6, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Sifted through 10 packs last year and although they were all uniform, the quality as very low and they did not resemble what I remember Pittsburg Piss to be....not sure if it is due to bad selections during the breeding process or if he just doesn't have the real cut.


Damn that sucks, I just scored a pack....maybe one of the last remaining? Pretty sure he lost all his old stock of moms and seeds and had to start over. Guess I’ll Just do half the pack and see if I find anything I like.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 6, 2021)

Has anyone ran the Sour Chem Dubb cut from Sunshine State? I've been waiting for someone to root a cut of Sour Dubble for 17 days and the line has gone dead. Maybe he's white water rafting this weekend. Looking at alternatives to the Sour Dubb.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2021)

I wasn’t sure I wanted to step into this situation with PNW but hey, why should I just take getting shafted. Besides he has a good reputation and folks here have spoken well of him, maybe he is cool as he seems and would appreciate this information!? Hahahaha, nope! Right away he’s like how dare you accuse me of that! I’m like, dude it’s not any one of the 6 chem cuts, grown them all and this isn’t any of them. Also I’m not really trying to accuse any one of anything, it’s just not chem d and he sold me chem d. He says he has 91 cut and has it verified, I’m like how do I know any of that at this point. Seems like he almost wants to work with me, hmn, reporting on issues in real-time lol honestly up until this he was very professional and a good source. At this point he has offered an equal value cut if I pay shipping, I’m assuming that to his mind the 91 isn’t equal. If it was real I would pay a bit more but I don’t know what to expect from him yet. We shall see.


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 6, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Any Chemd or chem family strains in your linup?


No not yet, still testing but we'll see if there are any keepers after summer.


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 6, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Damn that sucks, I just scored a pack....maybe one of the last remaining? Pretty sure he lost all his old stock of moms and seeds and had to start over. Guess I’ll Just do half the pack and see if I find anything I like.


Yes, definitely not what we were expecting. GL with everything. Did he loose his stock in the fires last year?


----------



## splakow (Jun 6, 2021)

have anyone heard of shinobi cuts on strainly and does anyone vouche for him?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2021)

splakow said:


> have anyone heard of shinobi cuts on strainly and does anyone vouche for him?


I got a gmo , looked good . But it dieded


----------



## splakow (Jun 6, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I got a gmo , looked good . But it dieded


i actually just ordered the same thing. what did it die from?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2021)

splakow said:


> i actually just ordered the same thing. what did it die from?


Dudding , hvlp (sp) ? Maybe ?


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 6, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Dudding , hvlp (sp) ? Maybe ?


I have that and a few other cuts from him, it just died?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> I have that and a few other cuts from him, it just died?


Well it seemed to stop uptaking nutes..5 other plants on same nutes 2 are greener then 3 but all are still alive..


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 6, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Well it seemed to stop uptaking nutes..5 other plants on same nutes 2 are greener then 3 but all are still alive..


I had what looked like a nute deficiency, but it was actually root aphids. Not sure if they came from him or someone else. Root drenched a couple times and they are much healthier now.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> I had what looked like a nute deficiency, but it was actually root aphids. Not sure if they came from him or someone else. Root drenched a couple times and they are much healthier now.


Not sure if the same case. Like I said , 5 others ( not shinobi clones )are just fine.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 6, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Not sure if the same case. Like I said , 5 others ( not shinobi clones )are just fine.


I’m gonna have to send samples out for testing


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 6, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> I had what looked like a nute deficiency, but it was actually root aphids. Not sure if they came from him or someone else. Root drenched a couple times and they are much healthier now.


What did you use for the drench? I had some I presume hitch a ride on a cut (shame on me) and rather than try to salvage I’m just starting over with better genetics this round anyway. But if they occur again I’d like to know what helped. Same issue for me looked over watered or too many nutes but I finally pulled a pot and scoped the roots and sure enough. love and learn. Glad to hear yours are better


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 6, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> What did you use for the drench? I had some I presume hitch a ride on a cut (shame on me) and rather than try to salvage I’m just starting over with better genetics this round anyway. But if they occur again I’d like to know what helped. Same issue for me looked over watered or too many nutes but I finally pulled a pot and scoped the roots and sure enough. love and learn. Glad to hear yours are better


Dr Zymes and power si control. I’m not out of the woods yet, but they are looking better.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2021)

That dude is cooling out, this might just settle well in the end!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 7, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> Yes, definitely not what we were expecting. GL with everything. Did he loose his stock in the fires last year?


Thx, he had posted on IG an ex girlfriend killed all his stock.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 7, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> I had what looked like a nute deficiency, but it was actually root aphids. Not sure if they came from him or someone else. Root drenched a couple times and they are much healthier now.


Root aphids or was it soil mites and possibly watering issues affecting the roots?? I have seen this confused hundreds of times.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Root aphids or was it soil mites and possibly watering issues affecting the roots?? I have seen this confused hundreds of times.


I could have mis diagnosed. Here is a scoped picture I pulled.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I could have mis diagnosed. Here is a scoped picture I pulled.


Hard to tell because of the fact that it is white on white although aphids are known to blend in with their surroundings. Do they move decently fast??


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Are they fast or slow? Looks like hypoaspis miles to me, usually there won’t be mycelium strands where root aphids are feeding, instead you’ll have discolored stringy roots.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Are they fast or slow? Looks like hypoaspis miles to me, usually there won’t be mycelium strands where root aphids are feeding, instead you’ll have discolored stringy roots.


It was under a scope so I can’t really tell speed. Looked super slow to me. Would walk a little. Eat. Little more. I’ve read fast big good, slow bad.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> It was under a scope so I can’t really tell speed. Looked super slow to me. Would walk a little. Eat. Little more. I’ve read fast big good, slow bad.


Sorry would these cause the plant to appear as though it has nute issues or something else? Sorry to derail the point of this thread…


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

That’s it, slow/bad, fast/good. Yes it looks like nute deficiencies. Green root cleaner and soluble sulfur drenches will handle them. Also botaniguard 22 wp with nematodes will persist until they are wiped out. ** use BT cycled in there too!**


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> It was under a scope so I can’t really tell speed. Looked super slow to me. Would walk a little. Eat. Little more. I’ve read fast big good, slow bad.


Root aphids really barely move. It is more like a shifting on the roots. Or a shuffle sideways. Hypoaspis miles will move all over like they are on a mission. They might seem slow but when it comes to root aphids they are fast. Root aphids maybe take like two or three steps and really only when disturbed. As far as the nute deficiencies. Could be some issues in the soil causing the deficiencies. Could be fungus gnats as well. The hypoaspis miles feed on their larva so they usually come around together. 
Like cowboy said though. If it is, get on it. Gave a lot of good methods to hit em with. Always use more than just one. You want to hit them with multiple offenses. Can also do a pyrethrin soil drench.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

Unfortunately I just cleared the tent. Long story but didn’t want to chase one problem after another and wasn’t married to the genetics or how I was going about this run. Set me back two months worst case, unless I have this issue again. Do soil mites hitch a ride in the soil sometimes? Otherwise whatever it is came from a cut (why I bring it up here, I scoped the leaves but didn’t soak the Rockwool where they may have been) or I brought it from my vegetable garden. Lesson learned either way but prefer not to ever see these [email protected] again.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Root aphids really barely move. It is more like a shifting on the roots. Or a shuffle sideways. Hypoaspis miles will move all over like they are on a mission. They might seem slow but when it comes to root aphids they are fast. Root aphids maybe take like two or three steps and really only when disturbed. As far as the nute deficiencies. Could be some issues in the soil causing the deficiencies. Could be fungus gnats as well. The hypoaspis miles feed on their larva so they usually come around together.
> Like cowboy said though. If it is, get on it. Gave a lot of good methods to hit em with. Always use more than just one. You want to hit them with multiple offenses. Can also do a pyrethrin soil drench.


While I saw the random gnat, yellow strips showed nothing. I appreciate all the insight you folks are providing me and others!!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Unfortunately I just cleared the tent. Long story but didn’t want to chase one problem after another and wasn’t married to the genetics or how I was going about this run. Set me back two months worst case, unless I have this issue again. Do soil mites hitch a ride in the soil sometimes? Otherwise whatever it is came from a cut (why I bring it up here, I scoped the leaves but didn’t soak the Rockwool where they may have been) or I brought it from my vegetable garden. Lesson learned either way but prefer not to ever see these [email protected] again.


Soil mites can come in on a cut or in soil from a store. Some brands like fox farms inoculates their soils with them to eat off any fungus gnat larvae


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

That’s what I used. Ffof. And to previous question these barely moved only when I was poking the root section with my microscope. So I’m guessing aphids.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 7, 2021)

not root aphids .... there numbers would be obvious and those reversed horns on their heads are the dead give away.... soil mites are harmless...


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 7, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Root aphids or was it soil mites and possibly watering issues affecting the roots?? I have seen this confused hundreds of times.


Was definitely aphids in my case. This is the second time taking in clones with aphids. I actually showed you the first time on IG and you confirmed it. Those were black aphids, this time they were the smaller red ones.

For the record, the aphids did not come from Auntie Jane. I received a great cut from them with no issues. Highly recommended.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> That’s it, slow/bad, fast/good. Yes it looks like nute deficiencies. Green root cleaner and soluble sulfur drenches will handle them. Also botaniguard 22 wp with nematodes will persist until they are wiped out. ** use BT cycled in there too!**


Definitely doing botaniguard 22 and nematodes after a few more drenches. I’ve heard good things about that approach.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Was definitely aphids in my case. This is the second time taking in clones with aphids. I actually showed you the first time on IG and you confirmed it. Those were black aphids, this time they were the smaller red ones.
> 
> For the record, the aphids did not come from Auntie Jane. I received a great cut from them with no issues. Highly recommended.


So is best practice to quarantine for 2 weeks, scope below/above the leafs, but then also treat the medium they arrive in? I guess its a dunk either way to kill/neutralize whatever might be residing in that medium? Its that last step that did me in presuming this is where they came from.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 7, 2021)

My shinobi gmo and icc are looking fine. Isolated two weeks and been with the other plants a month or so. Hope they don't have shit


----------



## quiescent (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> So is best practice to quarantine for 2 weeks, scope below/above the leafs, but then also treat the medium they arrive in? I guess its a dunk either way to kill/neutralize whatever might be residing in that medium? Its that last step that did me in presuming this is where they came from.


When taking in a new plant or once a clone from my garden is rooted I put it through the ringer of ipm in the first two weeks. 

Dr zymes, drench and foliar. Neem/karanja mixed with essential oils. Micronized sulphur. Spinosad, I use captain jacks. Maybe a foliar with a ferment if they're hungry.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> So is best practice to quarantine for 2 weeks, scope below/above the leafs, but then also treat the medium they arrive in? I guess its a dunk either way to kill/neutralize whatever might be residing in that medium? Its that last step that did me in presuming this is where they came from.


At this point, I’ll probably only take in snips. No more soil/coco or roots to transfer anything. Dip them and root them myself.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 7, 2021)

quiescent said:


> When taking in a new plant or once a clone from my garden is rooted I put it through the ringer of ipm in the first two weeks.
> 
> Dr zymes, drench and foliar. Neem/karanja mixed with essential oils. Micronized sulphur. Spinosad, I use captain jacks. Maybe a foliar with a ferment if they're hungry.


Thx, I see Dr Zymes also has nematodes. Recommended for ongoing preventative maintenance?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes definitely, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Thx, I see Dr Zymes also has nematodes. Recommended for ongoing preventative maintenance?


I alternate weekly between neem/karanja/oils and Dr Zymes afterwards in veg. I hit them with everything in the previous post, in the same order, again the first two weeks of flowering.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 7, 2021)

Use Kontos (only in Veg)... systemic and it will kill everything ... its nuclear....but when you bring in strays it stops everything except Dudding


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

I wouldn’t flower for at least a month after using something like kontos. There is a reason it’s meant for ornamentals. It has 30 days residual, you would presume new (bud) growth would be free of residual. 
It’s preferred, generally, to stick to multimodal “organic” means such as quiescent offered. I mean we are taking it into our body!


----------



## Manidoo (Jun 7, 2021)

Those Root Aphids have tail pipes which distinguish them from other soil insects. I don't like recieving cuts in soil due to them and if I do, I make sure to contain the plant so if there's a colony established I can not see, no flyers can escape in search of a new host. These are the vectors for infecting other plants. Just a simple clear bag around the pot and soil twist tied to the stem is a great prevention for the case of spreading. I won't even bother with soil drenching once a Soil Aphid had been spotted, instead of the risk if it doesn't get burned it will be immediately bare rooted and placed in a makeshift dwc setup.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 7, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> No not yet, still testing but we'll see if there are any keepers after summer.


Good luck, im in same boat testing cuts to see.


----------



## Tomistein (Jun 8, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Archive seedbank has it, well SD Catpiss, which is possibly the same thing. I always thought the SD catpiss was SSH.
> 
> 
> wish i could get my hands on the same shit that was floating around the bay area. It just kind of vanished


I'm pretty sure Archive got the cut from the same guy I bought the bx packs from so I'm not 100% sold on the cuts authenticity.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I have a sad badness to report. PNWStrainHunter sold me a fake chem d. We shall see if he makes it right but as of right now the story is he got duped and is procuring the real cut.
> On a side note, if you love a cut don’t take it for granted, take care of it and treat it like family. Might actually be hard to get back!


I talked with him about 2 months ago. 
I asked if he had the real variegated Chem D or the Phinest Chem D and he told me he carried the Phinest cut.
I grew the Phinest cut of Chem D for over a year and finally let her go.
Phrankly it's only good and not real good.

Did it resemble Chem D in flower?


----------



## Manidoo (Jun 9, 2021)

That cut sold as Chem D really didn't look like it at all. I kinda shook my head seeing this while making mental notes. The cut is unmistakeable easy to identify just like the 91 SKVA Cut and the other Chemdogs, that variegated trait can be seen even when those micronutrients are abundant, it's just much darker and not so bold then. Then it's easy to not notice as it's only a small% that display variegation and blades that grow slightly deformed with the occasional half blade with an angle.

Chem family might try to knock the Phinest Tissue Cultured Cut saying it is not a true cut- lol put em side by side and if anything is different it's the health of the Phinest being a tissue culture grown cut having that advantage. They were upset over the Chem spill hahaha. After say 2010 thee cuts were found abundantly shared outright and it didn't require being a part of the cliques and have club verses the have not club.


----------



## Manidoo (Jun 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I talked with him about 2 months ago.
> I asked if he had the real variegated Chem D or the Phinest Chem D and he told me he carried the Phinest cut.
> I grew the Phinest cut of Chem D for over a year and finally let her go.
> Phrankly it's only good and not real good.
> ...


Surely there's plenty that might think the Chem D and 91 are the best ever, but frankly after smoking for 35 years and growing just about as long- it's more of a story then it actually being a Grail, the Grail of weed varies from person to person and I will say that yes the Chemdogs are potent, but there's better and stable too that's easier to grow if you grow enough and compare enough lol.. 

Even though it's not like it was before say 2010, to this day there's more rumor and parroting online then there is actually people who have really grown and smoked these cuts. 99% of those that posted in the collective were just posers following like Sheep do!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I talked with him about 2 months ago.
> I asked if he had the real variegated Chem D or the Phinest Chem D and he told me he carried the Phinest cut.
> I grew the Phinest cut of Chem D for over a year and finally let her go.
> Phrankly it's only good and not real good.
> ...


No, it’s not chem d. Not any chem d. Honestly the phinest cut was fine, the thing about chem d, phinest cut included, is that she really hits potency at 11-12 weeks. You can cut her sooner but she isn’t as powerful, terps are less violent too taken sooner. Not that I mind it’s funk, my favorite really.

**he is sending me the 91 to check out, said he has been told it’s not correct either. Still hunting that 91 too anyway, I’m not even expecting it to be correct.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 10, 2021)

Anyone have a line on a cut of point break?


----------



## nanners1 (Jun 10, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> GG4 love this stuffView attachment 4796539View attachment 4796541View attachment 4796543


from seed or clone? congrats!


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 11, 2021)

nanners1 said:


> from seed or clone? congrats!


Clone


----------



## Okie_homegrow (Jun 15, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> I've ran a SSH that had that whiff but other than that close but not close enough. The Pittsburg Piss out of the Delta in NorCal is the only Catpiss that I know of, not sure about the San Diego Catpiss as I have never seen it or ran it before. Not sure what some of the seed companies are passing along as such but my guy ran 1k worth of supposed backcrosses and they were all trash, nothing even remotely close to the original. Not sure if the seed company used the real deal Piss or it was just bad selection on the breeders part but in hindsight, it was not the goods.
> 
> I've pretty much given up on locating a real/verified Pittsburg cut but who knows....miracles do happen.


Howdy, there has been a "Catpissn" buzz going around lately, recently from a "Future cannabis project" show with breeder james loud.




Attending were a few "catpiss" breeders, Sha bud from Northern Cal, 707 seedbank, who has a "catpiss' version he has been working and stablized. "short indica" looking plant. tdogg, who ran a version from 91-2003. and now reviving, he claims to have a 90% match to the old san diego cut he ran, maybe by fall, (long story his IG pages, "return_of_the_catpiss" and "tdogg_gardens". Interesting show. I was just gifted some "piss weapon" (by return of catpiss IG giveaway. piss weapon: star pupil x weapon x Gas leak '“Gas leak is about 80% match to the original catpiss cut that I was growing from 91-2003 in san diego”-Tdogg.
There is "Catpiss Cup" to be held, at undisclosed time and location, to settle, "real Catpiss" debate.
the claim "is it a specific strain/cross? is it a flavor profile, exibited throungh different strains?"
thats all I have. my IG "Hapivalleyfarms" and "Okiehomegrow_vet", cheers and peace


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 16, 2021)

Just got in my order in from canna clones. 4 Apple fritter & 4 ice cream cake. It took forever, but worth the wait. He doubled my order due to the fact of the long wait (I ordered at end of May & they just got here today.) Overall he was mostly responsive except for last weekend. Once I flower these cuts out to confirm dankness I will definitely be ordering more cuts through him. I was getting a bit worried there last weekend when I couldn’t get a hold of dude, but it seems to have worked out

I got to say that there in excellent condition considering there recent journey cross country
Also, I got a strong scent of ice cream when I opened up the clone shipper Don’t know if ICC is supposed to smell like that in Veg or not, but it gives me confidence that these cuts are legit.

Who else has gone through canna clones? Experience?


----------



## 2klude (Jun 16, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Just got in my order in from canna clones. 4 Apple fritter & 4 ice cream cake. It took forever, but worth the wait. He doubled my order due to the fact of the long wait (I ordered at end of May & they just got here today.) Overall he was mostly responsive except for last weekend. Once I flower these cuts out to confirm dankness I will definitely be ordering more cuts through him. I was getting a bit worried there last weekend when I couldn’t get a hold of dude, but it seems to have worked out
> 
> I got to say that there in excellent condition considering there recent journey cross country
> Also, I got a strong scent of ice cream when I opened up the clone shipper Don’t know if ICC is supposed to smell like that in Veg or not, but it gives me confidence that these cuts are legit.
> ...


Do you have a journal going? I'd love to see how this cuts turn out for you. I'm happy to see you had a good experience with Canna Clones. I'm picking up his Apple Fritter and Kush Mints cuts from him. Hopefully the transaction goes as smooth as your.


----------



## LGND (Jun 16, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Just got in my order in from canna clones. 4 Apple fritter & 4 ice cream cake. It took forever, but worth the wait. He doubled my order due to the fact of the long wait (I ordered at end of May & they just got here today.) Overall he was mostly responsive except for last weekend. Once I flower these cuts out to confirm dankness I will definitely be ordering more cuts through him. I was getting a bit worried there last weekend when I couldn’t get a hold of dude, but it seems to have worked out
> 
> I got to say that there in excellent condition considering there recent journey cross country
> Also, I got a strong scent of ice cream when I opened up the clone shipper Don’t know if ICC is supposed to smell like that in Veg or not, but it gives me confidence that these cuts are legit.
> ...


I picked up his Garlic Cocktail. His communication wasn't that great and seemed to forgot I ordered as they didn't have it on their receipt after I asked for an update. For the mistake he sent me two clones which was nice. They're packaging is good and used insulation and a cold pack when they shipped it out. The clones were not in the best of shape when I got them and took a month to get them back to health though. I put them into flower a week ago and I'll post an update in 8 weeks or so. Below is one of the clones the day I received it.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 16, 2021)

2klude said:


> Do you have a journal going? I'd love to see how this cuts turn out for you. I'm happy to see you had a good experience with Canna Clones. I'm picking up his Apple Fritter and Kush Mints cuts from him. Hopefully the transaction goes as smooth as your.


Haven’t started a journal for these yet, but I’ll make sure to tag you when I do


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

Tomistein said:


> We all go through some BS on Strainly, just like anywhere else, it just takes some time due to trial and error to differentiate the real from the cons. I've purchased breeder packs from PNW in the past with zero issues...alls were quickly shipped, professionally packaged and sealed.
> 
> All of the aforementioned people are legit. Checked me out on Strainly if you want real deal, non-dudded, exotic varieties from in and around the BayArea. TomisStein's 501's is my handle, quantities are limited and strains are always changing on the menu. Hmu



Have you ever purchased clones from him and finished them out?


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> PNWStrainHunter has a ridiculous amount of cuts available. Like I said before, it must take a warehouse just to hold all those mother plants. Imagine the space it would take to flower them all out. I understand that some people are lucky enough to have large facilities, but still.


I've been inside it. It's not that big tbh. Waiting for test results on a lot of his strains. I will let people know how it goes.


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

zoomboom said:


> Nothing new from pbc, lost cause IMO. I have some feelings about that but will let it go.
> 
> PNWStrainhunter is a decent enough dude, I got a cut of...London Pound Cake from him on accident...wasn't interested so I tossed it. He did send the requested cut immediately and I got them rooted and about to flip.
> 
> I'll spill all the beans once I find out if what I got is legit or not. There is, as they say, more to the story.


Outcome???


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2021)

FWIW I don’t think he was being nefarious.


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> FWIW I don’t think he was being nefarious.


What?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2021)

PNW having some fake cuts.


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> PNW having some fake cuts.


I just sent 7 of his to a lab to be tested. I have a hunch the outcome but I won't post assumptions


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jun 17, 2021)

Gotta key lime pie cut from PNW a couple weeks from chop. I'll report back..

OP


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Gotta key lime pie cut from PNW a couple weeks from chop. I'll report back..
> 
> OP


Also have that. Flowered it once. Not my favorite


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 17, 2021)

Jelleko said:


> I just sent 7 of his to a lab to be tested. I have a hunch the outcome but I won't post assumptions


Tested for viruses?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 17, 2021)

LGND said:


> I picked up his Garlic Cocktail. His communication wasn't that great and seemed to forgot I ordered as they didn't have it on their receipt after I asked for an update. For the mistake he sent me two clones which was nice. They're packaging is good and used insulation and a cold pack when they shipped it out. The clones were not in the best of shape when I got them and took a month to get them back to health though. I put them into flower a week ago and I'll post an update in 8 weeks or so. Below is one of the clones the day I received it.


I just found out that the garlic cocktail has some mimosa in it. Might have to give that cut a try as well. Plz keep us updated in flower


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Tested for viruses?


Infections/infestations


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jelleko said:


> I just sent 7 of his to a lab to be tested. I have a hunch the outcome but I won't post assumptions


Depending on environment & other factors. The same clone can & will test different percentages everytime. FYI I don’t think anyone has been able to keep everything consistent enough in a run for repeated results. At least not yet, too many variables to consider for the time being. I Can definitely see it happening in the future though


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Depending on environment & other factors. The same clone can & will test different percentages everytime. FYI I don’t think anyone has been able to keep everything consistent enough in a run for repeated results. At least not yet, too many variables to consider for the time being. I Can definitely see it happening in the future though


Yea I know. however I already found some problems with his stuff. I would rather have results to show along with my experience. This isn't to bash anyone. If you don't know, you don't know.
However, say that you don't know. Have some integrity. Issues come with the life of a gardener. Some people are humble enough to admit that, some are not. 

If the results come back in a way that supports my theory. Then it's pretty much 100% .


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 17, 2021)

Jelleko said:


> Yea I know. however I already found some problems with his stuff. I would rather have results to show along with my experience. This isn't to bash anyone. If you don't know, you don't know.
> However, say that you don't know. Have some integrity. Issues come with the life of a gardener. Some people are humble enough to admit that, some are not.
> 
> If the results come back in a way that supports my theory. Then it's pretty much 100% .


I’m guessing you’re ms. K jo on strainly, same avi. I was about to hit you up about the chem 91 cut you had on your list and noticed you took it off. Probably one of the cuts in question.


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> I’m guessing you’re ms. K jo on strainly, same avi. I was about to hit you up about the chem 91 cut you had on your list and noticed you took it off. Probably one of the cuts in question.


Yes sir. That's me. My menu will be changing a lot in the coming weeks. 
If anything prior to this point has been a trouble for anyone then I apologize. From this point forward I will have everything tested before offering it. 
For now I cannot provide a reliable cd


----------



## Knobcheese (Jun 17, 2021)

Jelleko said:


> I just sent 7 of his to a lab to be tested. I have a hunch the outcome but I won't post assumptions


Mind sharing which cuts and results from them once you get them? I had gotten 3 strains from him months ago and kept one that's in a separate space for flower just 5 days from flip of Biscotti. I have a feeling something was going on with the Runtz and OG Kush (Larry) and tossed em in veg. I didn't wan't to accuse or mention much until I flowered these out. I'm very curious of your results and may be interested in some clones from you soon if you plan to test etc.


----------



## Jelleko (Jun 17, 2021)

Knobcheese said:


> Mind sharing which cuts and results from them once you get them? I had gotten 3 strains from him months ago and kept one that's in a separate space for flower just 5 days from flip of Biscotti. I have a feeling something was going on with the Runtz and OG Kush (Larry) and tossed em in veg. I didn't wan't to accuse or mention much until I flowered these out. I'm very curious of your results and may be interested in some clones from you soon if you plan to test etc.


I have sent gushers, chemdawg, 91


Knobcheese said:


> Mind sharing which cuts and results from them once you get them? I had gotten 3 strains from him months ago and kept one that's in a separate space for flower just 5 days from flip of Biscotti. I have a feeling something was going on with the Runtz and OG Kush (Larry) and tossed em in veg. I didn't wan't to accuse or mention much until I flowered these out. I'm very curious of your results and may be interested in some clones from you soon if you plan to test etc.


I sent in gushers, chemdawg, 91 cd, biscotti and tropicanna cookies. All of which were brought im from him. Along with 24 others strains. I have flowered them all at least 2 times now, and am aware of some issues. However have a feeling there is a lot more to the list than the 2 or 3 things I've experienced. 
Runtz was a bust both times. I'm not a closet or small cultivator. However I can be too trusting at times. Which is what led to these discoveries taking half a crop to figure out. After that it was experimental to test a few products and give real feedback on topics lacking online. 
I will be sharing the results here and with him.
Like I said, if you don't know then you don't know. 
If you find out and chose to continue acting as if you don't know, then well, you jnow


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Havent found a good runtz yet, le sigh


----------



## Manidoo (Jun 17, 2021)

It can pay off to really look over the transaction/review in mass, read all listed sellers reviews as possible and follow the many cuts bouncing around the courts along with more and more odds of disease and who knows what else!?. Example of the most recent, Shinobi-Cereal Milk has already been quadrupled in price by a buyer/seller listed here and next it's going to be 400 and four times more likely to be infected with who knows what nowadays. Follow the trails and see for yourself who you don't want to deal with. Myself, I prefer to avoid the scammers and middlemen playing that clone warehouse game at the risk of my dollars and more.. Strainlys really going downhill faster by the day due to this and the lack of quality as well as the ongoing scammers working together to rip off a lot more people then those who have chimed in here.. 

Good luck everyone- I refuse to roll the dice any longer and I am out! As well I think Aromatherapeuticgenetics is no longer and was one of the best of the original sellers with variety that made it worthwhile every time.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 18, 2021)

The clone I got from Danny Dank has PM. You've been warned.

The one I got from Ocean Grown Clones was clean.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 18, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The clone I got from Danny Dank has PM. You've been warned.
> 
> The one I got from Ocean Grown Clones was clean.


Damn, what strain did you get


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2021)

Still confused at to how the same cuts (supposedly) are getting sold but the prices are all over the place. I know higher price doesn't mean it's 100% legit 




Mulder420 said:


> Havent found a good runtz yet, le sigh


The Ocean Grown Clones CaliWorthington mentioned has a "Rare" Runtz cut for $200 & that's the example of what I'm talking about


----------



## F_Dupp (Jun 18, 2021)

Some dude with the handle #retardedgenius is a scammer. I dont know how tf he has such good reviews, unless they are fake. Dude straight up tried to rip me off on 4 packs of beans. I contacted Strainly and they pulled all of his listings until I finally received my order 16 days late. Again, the handle is #retardedgenius. He is defo retarded.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 18, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Damn, what strain did you get


Well, I waited 17 days for a sour dubble to root and it didn't, he said the mother plant lost vigor and he's throwing her out. So then he offered me some stuff that he doesn't list. I went for the so cal master kush which I needed for a different breeding project.

I sprayed the clone with procidic last night and am isolating. I sent him a message last night, I'll let you know the response. It's not like I really want another clone with PM, and I doubt I'm getting my money back.

For a Runtz clone have you checked the PCG cut that mama funk can get for 150?


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Well, I waited 17 days for a sour dubble to root and it didn't, he said the mother plant lost vigor and he's throwing her out. So then he offered me some stuff that he doesn't list. I went for the so cal master kush which I needed for a different breeding project.
> 
> I sprayed the clone with procidic last night and am isolating. I sent him a message last night, I'll let you know the response. It's not like I really want another clone with PM, and I doubt I'm getting my money back.
> 
> For a Runtz clone have you checked the PCG cut that mama funk can get for 150?


Oh nice you got the clone for your Goblin Kush project right? Hope it works out for you


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Oh nice you got the clone for your Goblin Kush project right? Hope it works out for you


Yes exactly. Thanks!

The active ingredient in procidic is just citric acid, but it says it works systemically once it gets into the plant. This is a small plant so hopefully I can make a clean clone from the new growth.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 18, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Well, I waited 17 days for a sour dubble to root and it didn't, he said the mother plant lost vigor and he's throwing her out. So then he offered me some stuff that he doesn't list. I went for the so cal master kush which I needed for a different breeding project.
> 
> I sprayed the clone with procidic last night and am isolating. I sent him a message last night, I'll let you know the response. It's not like I really want another clone with PM, and I doubt I'm getting my money back.
> 
> For a Runtz clone have you checked the PCG cut that mama funk can get for 150?


I have the PCG "pre-64" Runtz cut a couple of weeks into flower now. Hoping for good things.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 18, 2021)

Are Shinobi clones legit? I'm looking at their Mac #1 Rare Darkheart cut


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 18, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Anyone have a line on a cut of point break?


If they didn't name that the "Johnny Utah cut", they seriously missed a great branding opportunity.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 18, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> If they didn't name that the "Johnny Utah cut", they seriously missed a great branding opportunity.


100% agree, great movie.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 19, 2021)

@Mulder420 Oops I meant Auntie Jane's Nursery. They've got Runtz PCG cut for 150.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2021)

@Auntie Janes Nursery I've been trying to get in contact with you on the other site.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 19, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Are Shinobi clones legit? I'm looking at their Mac #1 Rare Darkheart cut


The stuff I've gotten from him seems good to go so far. I feel like someone insinuated that they received a plant that had a viroid. I can't confirm as I haven't tested my stuff. Even if a plant had it I wouldn't know because my biologics suppress signs of viroids and pathogens.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 19, 2021)

No reply from Danny Dank about the PM clone. He's a worm and he knows it.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 19, 2021)

quiescent said:


> The stuff I've gotten from him seems good to go so far. I feel like someone insinuated that they received a plant that had a viroid. I can't confirm as I haven't tested my stuff. Even if a plant had it I wouldn't know because my biologics suppress signs of viroids and pathogens.


Amazing did not know biologics could do that. What kind of biologics are you working with? What do you use for predators?


----------



## quiescent (Jun 19, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Amazing did not know biologics could do that. What kind of biologics are you working with? What do you use for predators?


I'm in an amalgamation at ratios close to "coot's mix" with Bu's compost, heavier on minerals/gypsum, 3/4c each dry amendment. Using Anbessa's full line at half strength, aloe/agisil, a bevy of ferments from Growing Organic at 1oz/gal, aloe/agisil, OHN.... repeat. Same in flower and veg. Results are pretty stellar so far but I've done it with a way more simple weekly tea regiment. 

If I had more free time I'd do most of this myself. Have a cornucopia of capsaicin and tomatoes going outside. Same principles, just not using Bu's blend as it's cost prohibitive. 

I'm using rove beetles, hypoaspis miles, californicus, andersoni, cucumeris for predators. 

There's been a few people on The Future Cannabis Project in the past year talking about the specifics on a lot of different issues. Real wealth of knowledge concentrated there.

A few weeks ago I listened to an old show that broke down how your environment being off really opens pandoras box to showing you what's hiding in the plant. These environmental factors cause nutritional uptake issues and things snowball from there. Pests target plants based on how it's ailing. Pathogens manifest when what's going on in the rhizosphere get out of balance. 

PM is everywhere. Its on every clone you're getting that's not straight from TC, guaranteed. Your own seed plants are probably infected as well. If you're growing in a residential space it could be in your walls, in the gypsum drywall. Have your environment right, don't overcrowd/strategically defoliate, don't feed too heavy. If you're close enough to the above you'll be able to control a slip up.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 19, 2021)

Run a Uvonair in your room for an hour and PM won't be on your drywall anymore.
Spray walls and surfaces with Physan 20.
Don't leave clones in trays too long without air exchange or PM can develop.
Don't buy clones from losers.
I haven't seen PM indoors here for several years, until I bought that clone.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 20, 2021)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery I've been trying to get in contact with you on the other site.


Me too.


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Jun 21, 2021)

Pnwstrainhunter's apple fritter cut is definitely not lumpy's. I also received powdery mildew on a runtz and Tropicana cookies from him. I received the worst clones I have ever seen the last two shipments. All trying to correct a prepay order from months ago.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 21, 2021)

kiwiseed45 said:


> Pnwstrainhunter's apple fritter cut is definitely not lumpy's. I also received powdery mildew on a runtz and Tropicana cookies from him. I received the worst clones I have ever seen the last two shipments. All trying to correct a prepay order from months ago.



Just transplanted one of Lumpy’s Apple Fritters I got from Canna Clones earlier. I’m gonna start a journal soon for the Apple fritter & ice cream cake I got from canna clones if anyone is interested, I’ll throw up a link when I start it. Fingers crossed they both turn out to be genuine


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 21, 2021)

kiwiseed45 said:


> Pnwstrainhunter's apple fritter cut is definitely not lumpy's. I also received powdery mildew on a runtz and Tropicana cookies from him. I received the worst clones I have ever seen the last two shipments. All trying to correct a prepay order from months ago.


Luckily we never placed that 4K order with him


----------



## iamcolin (Jun 21, 2021)

A few months ago I ordered apple fritter from pnwstrainhunter for a friend and he is a few days from harvesting. I'll post some pics of his buds in a week or so when I get a jar. He and I would have no idea if it's the real lumpy cut


----------



## chiguy23 (Jun 21, 2021)

Pictures are from another forum where PNW just got blocked for sending the Mod cuts with PM and Russetts. Ordered a few from him, scoping tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what I see. Also, these are his veg room, smh.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 22, 2021)

PNW has russets. I warned people on here months ago. I more recently received a cut of his chem 91 that someone ordered and sent me a copy of to verify. That one came with russets as well so he apparently has not fixed the issue. 

I feel sorry for anyone ordering plants from Strainly and not using a scope. This is IPM 101. 

BTW... his chem 91 is verified 100% NOT legit.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 22, 2021)

I got a reply after 4 days, guy says none of his plants currently have PM and implied that it's on my end. I told him it's the only plant that has it, and I haven't seen PM here in years. I don't see that argument going anywhere so I'm not gonna waste my time. I've isolated the clone, gonna spray it again tomorrow.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 22, 2021)

Is this the same guy that set up shop selling beans at Heisens?


----------



## chiguy23 (Jun 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Is this the same guy that set up shop selling beans at Heisens?


Yes


----------



## mudballs (Jun 22, 2021)

chiguy23 said:


> Pictures are from another forum where PNW just got blocked for sending the Mod cuts with PM and Russetts. Ordered a few from him, scoping tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what I see. Also, these are his veg room, smh.


looks like ur buying from a back alley building in china town.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 22, 2021)

chiguy23 said:


> Pictures are from another forum where PNW just got blocked for sending the Mod cuts with PM and Russetts. Ordered a few from him, scoping tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what I see. Also, these are his veg room, smh.


Is this your buddies veg or is this actually PNWs?


----------



## iamcolin (Jun 22, 2021)

I just remembered I mentioned this to pnwstrainhunter soon after I made my purchase. I didnt see the posts about russets until after I ordered. Here was his response, this was all from 5 months ago. Not taking sides here, just giving the info I have.
I told him there were russet accusations and he sent this message and pics.
_That’s bizarre. They must be hiding then, or my IPM keeps them unnoticeable. I never waste my time on forum. I call them all misinformation.com. Curious that no one that purchased from me complained of Russets. A few powdery mildew complaints, but I cant control another growers environment
Russets would have eaten up the seedlings. I have Calicornificus predatory mites in the garden. Heard wetable sulfur kills em too.
Sucks that whoever it was got bugs, but a proper IPM, even organic, keeps every type away ._


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 22, 2021)

92 strains, 50-100 bucks per unrooted cut and they don't post a single picture of any of them flowered out?

And every listing has a picture of clones in a dirty grow environment, just asking for pests.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks like Danny Dank is gonna send me another clone. At least he's working with me. I'm not trying to ruin his rep, but I assumed when he didn't reply that he knew he had PM and wasn't going to bother. So I apologize for the name calling a few pages back.

I put on a headlamp and reading glasses and carefully looked over the other plants that were in that room, including 4 that were in close proximity to the clone. I didn't see a single spot of PM.

If he sends another clone I'm going to put it in a brand new tent that has never had anything in it. That way we should be able to determine if the PM came from his mother plant or my tray.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 22, 2021)

thecutsclub.com aka neptune claims they test for everything but a clone I received from them showed PM in quarantine.


----------



## chiguy23 (Jun 22, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Is this your buddies veg or is this actually PNWs?


PNW posted this on another forum. It's still up. He's banned.


----------



## chiguy23 (Jun 22, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> I just remembered I mentioned this to pnwstrainhunter soon after I made my purchase. I didnt see the posts about russets until after I ordered. Here was his response, this was all from 5 months ago. Not taking sides here, just giving the info I have.
> I told him there were russet accusations and he sent this message and pics.
> _That’s bizarre. They must be hiding then, or my IPM keeps them unnoticeable. I never waste my time on forum. I call them all misinformation.com. Curious that no one that purchased from me complained of Russets. A few powdery mildew complaints, but I cant control another growers environment
> Russets would have eaten up the seedlings. I have Calicornificus predatory mites in the garden. Heard wetable sulfur kills em too.
> Sucks that whoever it was got bugs, but a proper IPM, even organic, keeps every type away ._


He's not on the forums because he wouldn't be able to sell cuts if he was. Look at his mom/veg room, it's a joke. Do you think anything would come out of that room with any health/vigor? His cuts were purple stemmed, yellow/discolored leaves, and one or two roots poking out of a root riot. This guy needs to be shut down. Sorry for the rant, but I just don't understand how one conducts business like this.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 22, 2021)

This clone game fuckery doesn't stop. It seems like every month or so someone is reported for being a scumbag. They all seem like liars. One closes shop and then opens under a new name...how will you ever know who is who? Vendors trade/buy cuts from other vendors. Its gonna get worse before it gets better I think.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> This clone game fuckery doesn't stop. It seems like every month or so someone is reported for being a scumbag. They all seem like liars. One closes shop and then opens under a new name...how will you ever know who is who? Vendors trade/buy cuts from other vendors. Its gonna get worse before it gets better I think.


FWIW I I think this is the worse before it gets better.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> FWIW I I think this is the worse before it gets better.


That very well could be true!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 22, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> This clone game fuckery doesn't stop. It seems like every month or so someone is reported for being a scumbag. They all seem like liars. One closes shop and then opens under a new name...how will you ever know who is who? Vendors trade/buy cuts from other vendors. Its gonna get worse before it gets better I think.


Most commercial grows are growing from unhealthy clones. The grower for 4MTripleC is growing everything from seed as a wholesale facility. Seed plants yield more and are vigorous. They're starting a few hundred plants a month and starting from seed ends up more efficient than growing from clones.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 22, 2021)

I just ordered a 2x2 tent and a 65w quantum board style light for under 100 on amazon. This will be my quarantine tent. The light includes 460nm UV diode which might help with PM, too. They'll be here in 2 days so I can get this clone in there asap.

This is the light. Konoyo Grow Light


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 22, 2021)

chiguy23 said:


> He's not on the forums because he wouldn't be able to sell cuts if he was. Look at his mom/veg room, it's a joke. Do you think anything would come out of that room with any health/vigor? His cuts were purple stemmed, yellow/discolored leaves, and one or two roots poking out of a root riot. This guy needs to be shut down. Sorry for the rant, but I just don't understand how one conducts business like this.


Hope that’s not the Gary Payton that’s he’s asking a g or whatever for  If nothing else I feel better about my setup after seeing his


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2021)

quiescent said:


> The stuff I've gotten from him seems good to go so far. I feel like someone insinuated that they received a plant that had a viroid. I can't confirm as I haven't tested my stuff. Even if a plant had it I wouldn't know because my biologics suppress signs of viroids and pathogens.


You mean me ?


----------



## quiescent (Jun 23, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> You mean me ?


? 

Someone, not you, said they got hplvd from someone that has a lot of DHN sourced stuff. Shinobi had a lot of DHN clones up at the time, inferences were made.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 23, 2021)

Funny story. I missed a call from the same area code the PM clone came from. I'm thinking maybe this guy wants to kill me now after posting here. Turns out it was someone else, but at least I know where my 9mm clips are now.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 23, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Funny story. I missed a call from the same area code the PM clone came from. I'm thinking maybe this guy wants to kill me now after posting here. Turns out it was someone else, but at least I know where my 9mm clips are now.


It was me. I wanted to sell you extended warranty service for your car


----------



## splakow (Jun 24, 2021)

quiescent said:


> ?
> 
> Someone, not you, said they got hplvd from someone that has a lot of DHN sourced stuff. Shinobi had a lot of DHN clones up at the time, inferences were made.


Is this what it looks like? I ordered some cut from him and this happened


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 24, 2021)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery I've been trying to get in contact with you on the other site.


Me too


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 27, 2021)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery I've been trying to get in contact with you on the other site.


Sorry for the delay. Lost someone very close to me and had to just take a break for a minute. But I am back again.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 27, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Sorry for the delay. Lost someone very close to me and had to just take a break for a minute. But I am back again.


Sorry to hear that, my condolences. Hope all is well


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 27, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Sorry to hear that, my condolences. Hope all is well


Thank you!! Got the mind right. Just had to let go for a minute to get there.


----------



## 2klude (Jun 27, 2021)

Has anyone ever dealt with Savage Gardens?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 27, 2021)

Has anyone ordered from fireside? They have cuts I'm interested in- seems they have good reviews.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 27, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Sorry for the delay. Lost someone very close to me and had to just take a break for a minute. But I am back again.


Hey sorry to hear that.. my condolences.
I'll message you over there.


----------



## 2klude (Jun 27, 2021)

Any current reviews on:

Canna Clones
Savage Gardens
Pink Box
So-Cal Cuts


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 28, 2021)

2klude said:


> Any current reviews on:
> 
> Canna Clones
> Savage Gardens
> ...


only have heard good things about canna clones


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 28, 2021)

2klude said:


> Any current reviews on:
> 
> Canna Clones
> Savage Gardens
> ...


I just got my cuts in from canna clones the other day. He ended up doubling my order due to a long wait. Haven’t flowered them out yet. He seems to be legit though. Only thing is I think he is only selling trays now because a friend on IG tried ordering just a couple days ago & he said minimum order is a tray


----------



## 2klude (Jun 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I just got my cuts in from canna clones the other day. He ended up doubling my order due to a long wait. Haven’t flowered them out yet. He seems to be legit though. Only thing is I think he is only selling trays now because a friend on IG tried ordering just a couple days ago & he said minimum order is a tray


What do you mean by a tray... no way you mean 50 count lol. I'm happy to hear some good feedback from Canna Clone. He was at the top of my list of cuts I wanted.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 28, 2021)

2klude said:


> What do you mean by a tray... no way you mean 50 count lol. I'm happy to hear some good feedback from Canna Clone. He was at the top of my list of cuts I wanted.


Not sure his IG is @_canna_clones_ but the best way to reach him is by txt (# on pic below). He’s a super nice guy, I’m sure he’d work something out with you


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Not sure his IG is @_canna_clones_ but the best way to reach him is by txt (# on pic below). He’s a super nice guy, I’m sure he’d work something out with youView attachment 4932255


Ya I've checked out canna they have a few cuts I'm interested in along with fireside. Still has a list of 1-5 cuts available.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 28, 2021)

I’ve only talked to Fireside about their genetics, they also have some stuff that’s not listed on strains. 

not sure on Savage’s clones, but IRL and on social media he’s a dick that I wouldn’t bother


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> I’ve only talked to Fireside about their genetics, they also have some stuff that’s not listed on strains.
> 
> not sure on Savage’s clones, but IRL and on social media he’s a dick that I wouldn’t bother


Yea I have spoken with fireside a few times about some cuts but when it had come to ordering they kind of went ghost and stopped replying.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> I’ve only talked to Fireside about their genetics, they also have some stuff that’s not listed on strains.
> 
> not sure on Savage’s clones, but IRL and on social media he’s a dick that I wouldn’t bother


Ya he fireside got right back to me, wanted to know if anyone's grown out their stuff. I have a solid Maine clone connect that is awesome, she has great cuts and at good prices. Only ordered a pricey cut thru online vendor once and wasn't a good experience. It was a supposed to be a breeders cut but was kind of trash, he made it right but guess he got lots of complaints about this cut. It's why I'm hesitant to order a cuts online when I have seeds pack I know have fire. Just a few cuts on there interested me.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 28, 2021)

I may have to re message them since last time I did was over a year ago before the whole quarantine thing. Was actually one of the first vendors I had gotten a hold of since they are Michigan based I think?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I may have to re message them since last time I did was over a year ago before the whole quarantine thing. Was actually one of the first vendors I had gotten a hold of since they are Michigan based I think?


Who fireside?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Who fireside?


Yes if I am not mistaken. That was the reason I tried to purchase through them since they were localish.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yes if I am not mistaken. That was the reason I tried to purchase through them since they were localish.


Dude you should probably just go to your local club/dispensary if you're not to far sure you can get said cuts 500% cheaper


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 28, 2021)

I have obtained cuts from some clubs like A2 ect and have been good genetics for a fair price and no risk (not talking bugs ect). But they dont always have what I am looking for and I enjoy networking.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I have obtained cuts from some clubs like A2 ect and have been good genetics for a fair price and no risk (not talking bugs ect). But they dont always have what I am looking for and I enjoy networking.


Fireside is in SF Bay Area , California.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Fireside is in SF Bay Area , California.


Do they have a off branch in detroit? Had thought I seen them pop up in the detroit area when I search by location on strainly. May have been why they never responded why I asked if they did local pick up since I was close to Detroit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Do they have a off branch in detroit? Had thought I seen them pop up in the detroit area when I search by location on strainly. May have been why they never responded why I asked if they did local pick up since I was close to Detroit.


You guys are lucky- they don't sell cuts in my state at the dispensaries, not that I would even want their cuts. I'm not impressed with local dispensaries bud. I drive up to Maine for big clone orders, it's a hike but worth it.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You guys are lucky- they don't sell cuts in my state at the dispensaries, not that I would even want their cuts. I'm not impressed with local dispensaries bud. I drive up to Maine for big clone orders, it's a hike but worth it.


They are not allowed to sell clones at licensed shops yet here but have some “private clubs” that do


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> They are not allowed to sell clones at licensed shops yet here but have some “private clubs” that do


Ya how does that work out west? Feel like they are trying to do away with be able to buy clones in the northeast/New England. Big investment/political donors that have their investments in medical marijuana/dispensaries would like to do away with the home grow laws and plant counts, they'd like to see no one be able to grown their own and have to buy from a dispensary/ though that will never happen. Seen that they are trying to pull that bullshit out in Michigan.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 28, 2021)

I cant believe strainly let me post this listing lol....








Pnwstrainhunters Fake Chemd/ wideleaf pheno - Strainly


Pnwstrainhunters Fake Chemd/ wideleaf pheno by Dukeyduke43 on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 28, 2021)

Its a nice plant. Just not what I wanted or paid for. If it smokes good I may keep her around. But ill definitely pass around for fun.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 30, 2021)

I wonder if its romulan. It looks like a cut I used to have back in the day. The smell and looks remind me the most of romulan.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 30, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I cant believe strainly let me post this listing lol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taken down lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 30, 2021)

I may take the plunge on sour diesel and sour diesel bx2 (karma) from fire side. Have most of shinobi_cuts menu on the way. 

I will update on condition when they arrive Friday. If anyone has had dealing with Fireside let me know how it went and if genetics were on point. I'd appreciate it!

Shinobi_cuts I grabbed 

Divine banana (bleaf cut)
Oreos (max yields cut)
Strawberry banana (darkheart)
Gelato #33 (darkheart)
Wedding cake (darkheart)
GDP (Ken's cut)
Larry's breath (darkheart)

Going to keep small moms and get around to them few at a time. I have a few of inkognyto creations in veg so can't run en all.

If anyone has run shinobi_cuts I'd like to hear your experience as well. First time buyer here!

Happy growing!


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 30, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I may take the plunge on sour diesel and sour diesel bx2 (karma) from fire side. Have most of shinobi_cuts menu on the way.
> 
> I will update on condition when they arrive Friday. If anyone has had dealing with Fireside let me know how it went and if genetics were on point. I'd appreciate it!
> 
> ...


I really wanted his gmo.. But He took a bit to reply. I haven't heard any complaints other than his response time.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 30, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Taken down lol


Dang. Oh well.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 30, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I may take the plunge on sour diesel and sour diesel bx2 (karma) from fire side. Have most of shinobi_cuts menu on the way.
> 
> I will update on condition when they arrive Friday. If anyone has had dealing with Fireside let me know how it went and if genetics were on point. I'd appreciate it!
> 
> ...


I have his icc (beleaf) and gmo. Still in veg because I have other stuff going but they're next. The icc had thrip spots but didnt see any live ones and I already had them so whatever. Both have been in veg a couple months and look great


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 30, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I may take the plunge on sour diesel and sour diesel bx2 (karma) from fire side. Have most of shinobi_cuts menu on the way.
> 
> I will update on condition when they arrive Friday. If anyone has had dealing with Fireside let me know how it went and if genetics were on point. I'd appreciate it!
> 
> ...


I'm currently trying to get a cut of Oreoz and The Sweeties #7 but response times are real slow.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jun 30, 2021)

Strainly keeps rejecting all my listings except the SFV OG. Not sure what is up with it.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 30, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Strainly keeps rejecting all my listings except the SFV OG. Not sure what is up with it.


That's crazy. You have 23 great reviews overall. What more do they need. And that sfv looks interesting!!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 1, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> That's crazy. You have 23 great reviews overall. What more do they need. And that sfv looks interesting!!


No clue. Trying to reach out and see if I broke any guidelines or if someone is disgruntled with me and reached out to Strainly to complain. 

By the way. Congratulations to Connecticut today for becoming the 19th state to legalize recreational Cannabis!!!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 1, 2021)

@Auntie Janes Nursery what's your handle on strainly. You seem to be liked here.always looking for legit cuts.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 1, 2021)

Will have my shinobi_cuts package about 1pm or so. Will update on condition etc for those whom may be wondering. 

Waiting to hear back from Fireside. Wanting to pick up his "real sour" with variegated leaves etc. Also possibly his phinest fatso cut, sour d bx2(hunted from karma gear). Been prob 18hrs since I have heard back from them. They do answer just takes a bit lol.

Happy growing!


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 1, 2021)

I requested Oreoz and was told he could make that happen, then he hasn't replied for over 24hours and the cut isn't listed anymore, guess I'm not getting that one.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 1, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery what's your handle on strainly. You seem to be liked here.always looking for legit cuts.


Very similar to the name on here


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I requested Oreoz and was told he could make that happen, then he hasn't replied for over 24hours and the cut isn't listed anymore, guess I'm not getting that one.


He does do a waiting list


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 1, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> No clue. Trying to reach out and see if I broke any guidelines or if someone is disgruntled with me and reached out to Strainly to complain.
> 
> By the way. Congratulations to Connecticut today for becoming the 19th state to legalize recreational Cannabis!!!!!


That's the thing you don't know if anyone complains. And congrats on Connecticut being legal!!


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 1, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I requested Oreoz and was told he could make that happen, then he hasn't replied for over 24hours and the cut isn't listed anymore, guess I'm not getting that one.


Shinobi is a busy one that can take a day or two to get back to you. Just be kind and bump the request. Guy's got more clients than anyone else on the site due to excellent pricing and excellent healthy cuts. Usually takes a week to get the package sent due to quality control and ensuring that the cuts well rooted and hardened off for the shipping heatwave

Shinobi was the last of the people that I got cuts from and one of the best!


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 1, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Shinobi is a busy one that can take a day or two to get back to you. Just be kind and bump the request. Guy's got more clients than anyone else on the site due to excellent pricing and excellent healthy cuts. Usually takes a week to get the package sent due to quality control and ensuring that the cuts well rooted and hardened off for the shipping heatwave
> 
> Shinobi was the last of the people that I got cuts from and one of the best!


I bumped the message again earlier this morning about 8 hours ago


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 1, 2021)

I am unsure as of this moment. I only received 5 of 7 ordered cuts. Being completely transparent and upfront.

- he did give me a discount
- I thought him to have a decent reputation and thats why I delt with him to begin with.
- communication has been slow but existing non the less. 
- I have no idea what type of heat or handling they have endured the last couple days. The box they came in was in perfect shape. It don't mean it didn't get hot. This could have effected shape. 
- I have not checked roots on all cups. The one I did was poor. Brown and nasty. All green up top though. Pest damage I suspect on leaves. 
- I am in no way trashing shinobi_cuts in anyway. I didn't receive my whole order, I got 5 of 7. I haven't seen a white root yet. They were drenched wet as well. Shipped priority 2 day and came in a timely manner. Here they are the second I got them apart. I'll try for closer ups in a bit if I have time.

I would rather have paid for less and got better healthy cuts. It may not be his fault I don't know. I will try for pics of suspected pest damage. If all the cuts roots are bad it may just be a quarantine drag on and nurse them slowly back to health. And then pray genetics are legit. His rep far as I know was good. We shall see how it gets handled. 

Not bashing them the least. Mistakes/hot hot weather in over watered cups etc happen. 7 cuts for a little over 3 bills was a good deal. Could've been misunderstanding I don't know. Nursing plants back to health to re clone sucks. I wont pass judgment till I hear back. I'm sure many have had a different experience than me thus far. Will keep the thread updated and add some pics today if I can.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 1, 2021)

Ninja Gaiden not available?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 1, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Will have my shinobi_cuts package about 1pm or so. Will update on condition etc for those whom may be wondering.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from Fireside. Wanting to pick up his "real sour" with variegated leaves etc. Also possibly his phinest fatso cut, sour d bx2(hunted from karma gear). Been prob 18hrs since I have heard back from them. They do answer just takes a bit lol.
> 
> Happy growing!


If the "real sour" is supposed to be 'ecsd', variegated leaves are not necessarily an indicator. There are 2 known copies of this cut going around, one is variegated and one is not.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I have his icc (beleaf) and gmo. Still in veg because I have other stuff going but they're next. The icc had thrip spots but didnt see any live ones and I already had them so whatever. Both have been in veg a couple months and look great


Beleaf the dude the found the white truffle(gorilla butter) cut right? I saw some flower from it recently and it twas fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> If the "real sour" is supposed to be 'ecsd', variegated leaves are not necessarily an indicator. There are 2 known copies of this cut going around, one is variegated and one is not.


The real sour supposedly came out of massachusetts. There's an over 20 chem year old cut I can get my hands on. It's not pretty but here's a pic of that chem D cut-


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Beleaf the dude the found the white truffle(gorilla butter) cut right? I saw some flower from it recently and it twas fire.


Yea white truffle is his. His shit is fire. The creature hits hard as well


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yea white truffle is his. His shit is fire. The creature hits hard as well


Ya I heard he hunted like 2000 seeds of the Gorilla Butter to find the white truffle pheno- don't know if that true or not..either way I saw some packs of flower the were grown from the white truffle cut and it was some fucking heat!


----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 1, 2021)

My PNW Apple fritter turned out to be kaka after putting em in flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 1, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> My PNW Apple fritter turned out to be kaka after putting em in flower


You got that from strainly- take it is different from the lumpys apple fritter.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The real sour supposedly came out of massachusetts. There's an over 20 chem year old cut I can get my hands on. It's not pretty but here's a pic of that chem D cut-
> View attachment 4934795


Yeah the variegated cut that I ran also came out of MA. Was passed to me as AJ's cut. I ran her side by side with Chaco's cut and to my surprise they were the exact same. Chaco's just doesn't have the variegation. 

That chem d looks about right. I've had her look similar in the past, but when she's healthy and happy it's much less. I do recall a copy of her going around that has unusually high amount of variegation. Could have to do with clone selection, or perhaps high stress brought it out more in one of the hands she passed through. Far as I know it's the same cut though.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 2, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I am unsure as of this moment. I only received 5 of 7 ordered cuts. Being completely transparent and upfront.
> 
> - he did give me a discount
> - I thought him to have a decent reputation and thats why I delt with him to begin with.
> ...


Those do look pretty heat stressed. I've found they don't recover well from this. A heat stressed clone I received a few weeks ago (not from Strainly) is looking better but has no new growth yet. I think it's gonna start growing soon, we'll see.

Everyone should be using ice packs now that the weather is hot. That means you can't use those white flat rate envelopes but have to use medium sized flat rate boxes instead. You wrap the ice pack in a towel, cloth, paper bag or newspaper and tape it to the inside of the box, can't really do that with the envelopes. You can buy ice packs in bulk pretty cheap.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jul 2, 2021)

PNW's Key lime pie cut was garbage!!!

OP


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 2, 2021)

Anyone have reviews for Ocean Grown?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 2, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> Anyone have reviews for Ocean Grown?


Everything tastes like alien rift lol


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 2, 2021)

This is what Ocean Grown has:

Relentless Genetics Breeder Cuts,
_Caked up Cherries
Rozay Cake
Black Cherry Garlic
Rotten Rozay_

Tiki Madman Breeder Cuts,
_Jealousy
Rain Pops
Space Runtz
Fire as Fuck
Devil Driver
Zkittlez Cake
Tropicana Banana
Tiki Rain
Tropical Zkittlez
Zkittlez Ice Cream_

Beleaf Breeder Cuts,
_White Truffle
Divine Banana
Gorilla Butter F2
Koosh
Watermelon Mimosa
Frosted Apricots
Acai Gelato

Mendo Breath Clone-Only_ by Gage Green Genetics


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 2, 2021)

The variegated cut is from fire side. Another sour d cut is on there. Looks like the cut My family held for 25 years, just not grown well lol. Guy said his family has had it for 20 years. If I buy I will know if it's right, that I can assure you. Fortunately I have a good palete when it comes to sour lol. Should have the chem 91 VA in my room soon As well... 

I think in the summer priority express is the only viable option for cuts... or ice packs I guess...


----------



## SuperNice (Jul 2, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> This is what Ocean Grown has:
> 
> Relentless Genetics Breeder Cuts,
> _Caked up Cherries
> ...


Noticed he recently posted an Apples & Bananas cut.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 2, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Noticed he recently posted an Apples & Bananas cut.


That’s why I asked cuz of that price. I talked to him last year and he just wants to offer amazing cuts cheaper but always question cuz duh.


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 2, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> My PNW Apple fritter turned out to be kaka after putting em in flower


Shit. I just started flowering some apple fritter from this guy. Strainly needs a way to update reviews.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 2, 2021)

Shinobi_cuts did get back to me. I can not vouch for genetics obviously yet but he did get back to me. I sent pics of the BEST looking roots for his reveiw. They had a rough ride. I do NOT think it's all on him. Thus far I respect how he is handling things. Will keep updating the thread. So far he has been stand up. Also realized he didn't send me the whole order lol. I'm east to get along with, no sense being a dick. He will be sending the rest of order. I hope I can get the divine banana. Mine broke below the soil in transit!!!!! I'd love to see some of his genetics in flower. 

Bottom line so far so good in my book... shit happens.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 2, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Shit. I just started flowering some apple fritter from this guy. Strainly needs a way to update reviews.


Just don't leave one until you flower things out.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> That’s why I asked cuz of that price. I talked to him last year and he just wants to offer amazing cuts cheaper but always question cuz duh.


Is $300 for a purple city genetics cut considered cheaper???


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Shinobi_cuts did get back to me. I can not vouch for genetics obviously yet but he did get back to me. I sent pics of the BEST looking roots for his reveiw. They had a rough ride. I do NOT think it's all on him. Thus far I respect how he is handling things. Will keep updating the thread. So far he has been stand up. Also realized he didn't send me the whole order lol. I'm east to get along with, no sense being a dick. He will be sending the rest of order. I hope I can get the divine banana. Mine broke below the soil in transit!!!!! I'd love to see some of his genetics in flower.
> 
> Bottom line so far so good in my book... shit happens.


"Shit happens" is right. A lot of times it is natural causes, non-preventative, taking a gamble type situations. It is how you address it that matters the most. Had an order go horribly wrong in shipping from mamafunk back when she was shipping. They corrected it right away and sent out new cuts. Took accountability for it. Was more than impressed and pleased. More so pleased than if the clones arrived in pristine condition. It just gave me as the consumer assurance. It is like the difference between having Lebron James on the court vs Jordan. When stuff goes wrong Jordan is stepping up. In this game that is something we can help provide.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

One of the things I recommend with dealing with vendors is asking how they sourced their cuts. I think I asked PNW a while back about his Fritter cut before I pulled the trigger on Mainely cause it was $400 vs $700 and he said some guy in Oregon gave it to him. That was not enough proof at all for me so I passed and paid the extra cash and now I am glad I did. That doesn't mean that the cost should be relevant. It just means that the source itself should have some sort of clout.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Yeah the variegated cut that I ran also came out of MA. Was passed to me as AJ's cut. I ran her side by side with Chaco's cut and to my surprise they were the exact same. Chaco's just doesn't have the variegation.
> 
> That chem d looks about right. I've had her look similar in the past, but when she's healthy and happy it's much less. I do recall a copy of her going around that has unusually high amount of variegation. Could have to do with clone selection, or perhaps high stress brought it out more in one of the hands she passed through. Far as I know it's the same cut though.


Ya this pic was sent to me from an older dude that holds onto the cut-she was stressed out from a move I believe, he said she usually looks a lot better. I'll get some more info on it and I'll probably grab a cut of it in the future. I have enough cuts right now, plus these chems and sours aren't no 62 days finishers.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is $300 for a purple city genetics cut considered cheaper???


i was talking about the Apple and bananas cut, it’s usually 1000-1500


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> i was talking about the Apple and bananas cut, it’s usually 1000-1500


Those were dropping a few months back at the Cookies stores. Node labs cleaned up the cut for them. Not sure where OG acquired the cut.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

Just noticed ATG is back on strainly as well.........


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 3, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Just noticed ATG is back on strainly as well. He was always a great source for cuts for most.


I don’t know, he was sourcing his own cuts and began making seeds, then they were all the atg cut. Lol and he copped an attitude that wasn’t there in the beginning. But hey, when you got folks sending ya packs of seed junky, etc lol knock yourself out. I just want established cuts I’ve read up on, not someone doin what I can do in the closet.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I don’t know, he was sourcing his own cuts and began making seeds, then they were all the atg cut. Lol and he copped an attitude that wasn’t there in the beginning. But hey, when you got folks sending ya packs of seed junky, etc lol knock yourself out. I just want established cuts I’ve read up on, not someone doin what I can do in the closet.


I hear you on that. I have talked with him only a few times when I was a consumer. Was always cool and had good stock at good prices. I did used to get turned off by his IG gun posts and how he would intertwine them with his cannabis sales. I am 100% second amendment but it is a tool to me not a prize to be shown off, as well as I just didn't like the correlation of the two. Cannabis is coming out of the shadows and needs to get away from that underground perception by others and become a more friendlier consumer friendly and public friendly environment. That is all my own personal opinion.

I do remember he started dropping a lot of his own "ATG" cuts. Not a bad game if the genetics are right. I never coped any myself. I just remember from back when he was one of the more reliable vendors.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 3, 2021)

Dont be fooled about the good prices for good genetics. I ordered from him due to he had good rep took 4 months to get cuts and not what I ordered all he sent "his" pheno hunted cut rather then the orginal pheno I had wanted (cowboy). So take that with a grain.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 3, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Dont be fooled about the good prices for good genetics. I ordered from him due to he had good rep took 4 months to get cuts and not what I ordered all he sent "his" pheno hunted cut rather then the orginal pheno I had wanted (cowboy). So take that with a grain.


Yeah, I kind of spoke from little experience. Just saw his profile on strainly and kind of jogged my memory back to when he was reliable at least from how others would speak of him. Definitely not cool that he is sending not the right cuts especially when he can easily get it in his backyard dispensary. I think I will just go edit my comment really quickly.....


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 5, 2021)

Have heard some good things on Dookie farms. Heard they have legit cuts. Anyone here have experience? Thc farmer has lots of good on his cuts. A buddy showed me a thread last night. Would love to hear someone here I know say the same.

Happy growing


----------



## shabbaranks (Jul 5, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Have heard some good things on Dookie farms. Heard they have legit cuts. Anyone here have experience? Thc farmer has lots of good on his cuts. A buddy showed me a thread last night. Would love to hear someone here I know say the same.
> 
> Happy growing


He's legit, check his ig stories for the most up to date menu.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 5, 2021)

Just do a search on his name for this thread. Have read some good and some bad.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 6, 2021)

Thanks guys waiting on a message back now. update on shinobi_cuts, no messages back for least 4 days. I won't say I've been ghosted yet but never got a ship date or answer back. Will keep updated. Hope it wasn't $320 down the drain! We shall see. I will update as I find anything out


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 6, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Thanks guys waiting on a message back now. update on shinobi_cuts, no messages back for least 4 days. I won't say I've been ghosted yet but never got a ship date or answer back. Will keep updated. Hope it wasn't $320 down the drain! We shall see. I will update as I find anything out


 Just keep messaging him he always gets back. He's probably backed up with all those cuts he released on strainly. Im sure he loses some customers with his lack of customer service. 
Me included. I wanted his gmo.. But 3 days is too long to wait for a reply. 
Sorry for what you're dealing with.


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 6, 2021)

I got gmo from Dookie farms and its looking good so far. Very vigorous growth. Only about half way thru flower so dont have anything solid yet


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

The $500 So Cal Master Kush clone in my new quarantine tent is showing PM again. It's been weeks and still not a single other plant here has PM, so I'm confident it's systemic in this clone. I only sprayed it once so far, but now will put it on a frequent spraying schedule, maybe with another product or two in addition to Procidic.

Every one of these high dollar clone dealers should be testing their mother plants once a month, and regenerating new mother plants every 6 months. Minipcr.com sells single PCR test kits, but I think it's more economical to just buy one of their complete kits with the machine and everything.

Early Powdery Mildew Detection

youPCR® Plant Screening Platform


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The $500 So Cal Master Kush clone in my new quarantine tent is showing PM again. It's been weeks and still not a single other plant here has PM, so I'm confident it's systemic in this clone. I only sprayed it once so far, but now will put it on a frequent spraying schedule, maybe with another product or two in addition to Procidic.
> 
> Every one of these high dollar clone dealers should be testing their mother plants once a month, and regenerating new mother plants every 6 months. Minipcr.com sells single PCR test kits, but I think it's more economical to just buy one of their complete kits with the machine and everything.
> 
> ...


Have you tried wettable sulfur?? Not sure I am convinced PM is systemic. It is mainly environmental and health of plant.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Have you tried wettable sulfur?? Not sure I am convinced PM is systemic. It is mainly environmental and health of plant.


Well apparently it is up for debate.

Is Powdery Mildew Systemic?

I have not tried wettable sulfur I'll look into it, thanks. Found it. Bonide also makes a liquid copper fungicide for PM.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Not sure I am convinced PM is systemic.


In my experience it is systematic. Once a plant has it you have to keep an eye on it and treat it forever.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> In my experience it is systematic. Once a plant has it you have to keep an eye on it and treat it forever.


That would make most of the country permanently having PM
Not just weed


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> In my experience it is systematic. Once a plant has it you have to keep an eye on it and treat it forever.


I'm hoping to get a clean cutting off this plant eventually. Then I will pcr test the new clone. If that doesn't work I'll burn it.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Well apparently it is up for debate.
> 
> Is Powdery Mildew Systemic?
> 
> I have not tried wettable sulfur I'll look into it, thanks. Found it. Bonide also makes a liquid copper fungicide for PM.


In my experience, it's not systemic. You can trim off the effected leaves, spray the plant with sulfur (or burn sulfur after reading up on how to do it safely), and fix whatever is going on in the environment, and then it's gone for good. Regalia is good stuff too. It's an organic foliar systemic preventative. Some of the bigger grows near me use it every week in veg, and week 1 and week 2 of flower.

Low light levels, stagnant air, and higher humidity is what you should look out for. Get stronger lights (especially in veg where alot of people are still using t5's or ambient lighting), trim fan leaves to let light penetrate, and lollipop the lower branches and leaves regularly. Get fans going all over the place. Control your humidity, especially at night time when the lights are out and PM has a better environment to have fun.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 7, 2021)

Most of the newer science points to it not being systemic. Even the way it attacks the plant is really from the outside in. It is like a weed though. It feeds off the plant, it doesn't travel in the xylem though. It is an airborne critter that latches on like a tick. Then grows from there. The benefit of the wettable sulfur is it gives you a protective coating for about 2 weeks that the pm can't puncture. This allows you to get the rest of your environment in line. One of the best sanitation treatments is UVC light or Ozone. Have to move the plants though to do those. But that allows you to spray down the plants out of your room while your room is being sanitized. Just research about the dangers of ozone and UVC before you do. It is harmless to you if used correctly.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 7, 2021)

I will take a few leaves every now and then, throw them in a ziplock with a moist paper towel and throw them in a drawer for a few days and see if PM pops up. It is not 100% indicative of a clean environment but it is as good as a test as I could come up with. With ipm management you never really know if you are free or just masking something so always good to check. Have never had a spec of PM in my garden (knock on wood). But have definitely seen others win the battle.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> That would make most of the country permanently having PM
> Not just weed


most of the country has uv light.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2021)

PM is everywhere, your environment and how much of what you're feeding are the deciding factors. Nitrates in excess is ringing the dinner bell for PM.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 7, 2021)

I agree that PM is not systemic. It's a fungus, which doesn't have the ability to flow through the plant.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> In my experience, it's not systemic. You can trim off the effected leaves, spray the plant with sulfur (or burn sulfur after reading up on how to do it safely), and fix whatever is going on in the environment, and then it's gone for good. Regalia is good stuff too. It's an organic foliar systemic preventative. Some of the bigger grows near me use it every week in veg, and week 1 and week 2 of flower.
> 
> Low light levels, stagnant air, and higher humidity is what you should look out for. Get stronger lights (especially in veg where alot of people are still using t5's or ambient lighting), trim fan leaves to let light penetrate, and lollipop the lower branches and leaves regularly. Get fans going all over the place. Control your humidity, especially at night time when the lights are out and PM has a better environment to have fun.


I have an exhaust fan on a sequence timer day and night. I have dozens of other plants that are not showing PM, just this one clone that I recently bought. It's now in a brand new tent by itself, in a different room, on a different floor, so it's not picking it up from the environment in my veg room, it's in the plant. We'll have to agree to disagree here I guess. I'll look into Regalia, thanks.


Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Most of the newer science points to it not being systemic. Even the way it attacks the plant is really from the outside in. It is like a weed though. It feeds off the plant, it doesn't travel in the xylem though. It is an airborne critter that latches on like a tick. Then grows from there. The benefit of the wettable sulfur is it gives you a protective coating for about 2 weeks that the pm can't puncture. This allows you to get the rest of your environment in line. One of the best sanitation treatments is UVC light or Ozone. Have to move the plants though to do those. But that allows you to spray down the plants out of your room while your room is being sanitized. Just research about the dangers of ozone and UVC before you do. It is harmless to you if used correctly.


I own and use a Uvonair 1000. It's not my environment that's out of line, it's this clone. Now, a friend recently told me the same thing happened with a friend of his. He sold a clone for $500, buyer got PM, both swear they don't have PM. I believe the change in environment can trigger the PM, but this doesn't mean one environment is better or worse than the other. I'm sure it's drier here than where the clone came from.

Anyway my computer keeps turning itself off so I might not be posting for a few days.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> It's not my environment that's out of line, it's this clone.


Yep, had the same thing happen. My quarantine is dry, definitely not humid, recently I had a clone show pm from neptune, keeps coming back but no other plants show the pm, not the environment sorry.. I have gotten clones from a friend that allegedly never has pm in his grow but every clone he has ever sent will show pm


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yep, had the same thing happen. My quarantine is dry, definitely not humid, recently I had a clone show pm from neptune, keeps coming back but no other plants show the pm, not the environment sorry.. I have gotten clones from a friend that allegedly never has pm in his grow but every clone he has ever sent will show pm


Yeah I'm totally with you on this, but I guess everybody's experience is different.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yep, had the same thing happen. My quarantine is dry, definitely not humid, recently I had a clone show pm from neptune, keeps coming back but no other plants show the pm, not the environment sorry.. I have gotten clones from a friend that allegedly never has pm in his grow but every clone he has ever sent will show pm


If your rH is too low and you're not watering in small, frequent doses you are also going to have PM issues if present. There's a million ways to exacerbate the problem, thinking you're fixing it by going to the opposite extreme.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

quiescent said:


> If your rH is too low and you're not watering in small, frequent doses you are also going to have PM issues if present. There's a million ways to exacerbate the problem, thinking you're fixing it by going to the opposite extreme.


In my case, the clone showed PM a week after it arrived, I barely had a chance to water or feed it. If my environment is the problem, then why do these mother plants look perfectly healthy? Or how about the Zkittlez clone in the third photo? It was heat stressed (in shipping) to the point of shock, it's been recovering for weeks. I swear the apical shoot is gonna start growing any day now. Surely in it's weakened state it would have contracted PM if my environment was the culprit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 7, 2021)

PM is only visible when the fungus blooms. The clones were likely already infected with PM, but they had been kept from blooming. You are just seeing the end of the PM life cycle. Hopefully you can stop it before it spreads. I'd suggest a complete spray down of your grow area with H2O2.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> PM only shows up when it blooms. The clones were likely already infected with PM, but they had been kept from blooming. You are just seeing the end of the PM life cycle. Hopefully you can stop it before it spreads. I'd suggest a complete spray down of your grow area with H2O2.


OK I agree with this, I don't believe the clone picked up PM here and it bloomed in one week. I already ran the Uvonair and sprayed all my plants with Procidic. I'll spray that H202, thanks. I like to spray surfaces with Physan 20 it also works well.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> OK I agree with this, I don't believe the clone picked up PM here and it bloomed in one week. I already ran the Uvonair and sprayed all my plants with Procidic. I'll spray that H202, thanks. I like to spray surfaces with Physan 20 it also works well.


Did you run the uvonair in the tent?? Those things are not the strongest producers of ozone which is why you can run it with plants in there. Won't fully sanitize. Also spraying down the soil and the pot and making sure you spray every part of the plant is vital. Never used procidic. Not sure to its effect. But I will say this, I have not seen one bit of research that shows PM traveling through the xylem which is the only way it can become systemic. I mean it has been studied at another level recently as well and still that conclusion. I think it is still something you are overlooking in the environment.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 7, 2021)

Also some plants are more susceptible to pm than others. Older genetics that haven't been bred for it are more prone.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Also some plants are more susceptible to pm than others. Older genetics that haven't been bred for it are more prone.


This I agree with, the rest I'm not so sure, sorry. I'll say it again, why don't my other plants have PM? Surely the clone that got battered in shipping from the east coast during a heat wave would have picked it up by now. But Zkittlez is a lot more recent cut than So Cal Master Kush, so yeah.

I supposed if science says PM can't be inside the plant, then it was present on the surface of the clone when I received it.


----------



## Knobcheese (Jul 7, 2021)

I’ve had the same issue. Only time I’ve seen pm was on clones from Strainly. Also was on just one of the two strains I received. Definitely wasn’t the environment. Don’t think the clones were strains as advertised so couldn’t really compare to what would be on resistant strains etc. Learned my lesson stick to local friends clones and pheno hunt. I trashed the strain with on immediately and never saw on again. Currently flowering the other strain and too early to tell if it’s worth keeping.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2021)

No one's saying it wasn't present but that somewhere there was something that made it bloom. I didn't even say it was you that is making it appear. I gave you a few scenarios that could cause it to show itself.

Nitrates - all salt feeds, these can appear in organics as well if you're overdoing teas or ferments

Maybe it was fed too much before the clone was shipped to you. I will say all the pictures you posted are pretty dark green right now.

The humidity/watering issue could have started before/during shipping as well. It could have continued once it got there. I like to spray down my veg every other day if I can. Keeps new spores from settling and keeps the leaves from drying out which gives the PM another chance to show itself.

No shame in having a touch of PM pop up. Take it as a learning experience and make a couple changes if you see an opportunity to improve. I don't give a shit who is at fault, genuinely trying to help.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 7, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I'm hoping to get a clean cutting off this plant eventually. Then I will pcr test the new clone. If that doesn't work I'll burn it.


Eagle 20 dip. One and done.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2021)

I hope that’s a joke


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> In my experience it is systematic. Once a plant has it you have to keep an eye on it and treat it forever.


Metals like silver or copper suspension will heal the plant.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 7, 2021)

*Azoxystrobin *


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 7, 2021)

U bring in strays … hit em with the nukes… nobody has time to deal with all hitch hikers… if u don’t roll out the most effective and proven methods… best of luck to ya… tons of light suppresses PM also…Chitosan foliar sprays for some extra SAR activity


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Eagle 20 dip. One and done.


I've done it and had it come back.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 7, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I've done it and had it come back.


Don't know your protocol, but it's never not worked for me. 

I got a buddy who says the same thing, that his pm is resistant and Eagle 20 doesn't work on it. He still has pm to this day and just lives with it. That's just crazy imo. Imagine constantly smoking flowers that have pm. No thanks. 

I've taken several cuts from him over the years and it always works. In fact I have cuts rooting right now that I just got from him. When he gave them to me I could see the pm on the leaves through the ziplock bag. Not even concerned one bit. First, before bringing indoors I dip in h202/water solution to kill the active breakout. Once dry I bring inside and dip in a single 16oz beer cup filled with an Eagle 20 solution with a drop of dish soap. Once dry they're ready for the cloner. Once they root and get big enough, I take fresh cuts off the new growth that will be pm free and trash the mom that got sprayed. Don't ever flower plants that got sprayed with Eagle 20, it's nasty stuff. 

This method works 100% and is a one and done treatment.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Don't know your protocol, but it's never not worked for me.
> 
> I got a buddy who says the same thing, that his pm is resistant and Eagle 20 doesn't work on it. He still has pm to this day and just lives with it. That's just crazy imo. Imagine constantly smoking flowers that have pm. No thanks.
> 
> ...


I've had it work and also have had it not work. I struggled with pm for a while at one point, if it does happen to show up again I usually beat it pretty easily, one treatment.. but there seems to be some sort of pm that is pretty resistant against eagle 20 and will just keep coming back luckily I haven't dealt with it in some time..


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm not convinced in the existence of a resistant pm. I tend to think it's more a matter of methodology or dosage. Case and point, my buddy with the 'chronic resistant pm'. Anything is possible though. I've certainly never come across it.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 7, 2021)

The other thing to keep in mind for those new to Eagle 20, is that it doesn't actually kill the pm, it merely prevents it from spreading. So, it's possible that you can treat a plant and the old foliage can have another breakout in the same place as before. This has happened to me once or twice and can happen within days of treatment, leading some to believe it 'didn't work'. If this happens, the affected foliage should be sprayed with h2o2 to kill the active breakout and then that foliage needs to be removed. Ideally, remove as much old foliage as possible before treating your plant. This is also a reason why you want to take fresh snips off new growth and trash the mom. 

Last thing I'll mention is that I've personally never had a single bit of burn or damage to foliage from using this product. As always, avoid direct and intense light immediately after treating. Once dry, gradually re-introduce light to treated plants.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 7, 2021)

quiescent said:


> No one's saying it wasn't present but that somewhere there was something that made it bloom. I didn't even say it was you that is making it appear. I gave you a few scenarios that could cause it to show itself.
> 
> Nitrates - all salt feeds, these can appear in organics as well if you're overdoing teas or ferments
> 
> ...


Actually the new shoots on the Master Kush are not that dark green. I know that strain is nute sensitive so the only food it's really received is the nute charge that's in the Happy Frog soil. The Zkittlez has definitely gotten darker and it has no PM. Also those mother plant pics are not super dark green in my opinion. I've never had a plant develop PM because it was overfed, at least not that I know of. I'll keep this in mind, though.

Anyway, $500 is a lot of money, so I do care where the PM came from.

Eagle 20 is toxic AF and I haven't found it to be any more effective than other PM solutions on the market. I have some Banish which is germanium oil, I hit it with that earlier. It's a bit less of a pain in the ass to use than Procidic, which requires the water to be pH'd between 5.5-6.0.

Sorry I don't feel like quoting everybody right now, but thank you everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm not so stubborn that I don't want to improve my environment, so I'm gonna add another circulating fan and maybe increase the light intensity.

Getting back to Strainly, Ocean Grown Clones has a number of cuts I'd like, Soap, Rozay, White Truffle... I'm about to flower his Gelato 41 Bacio cut.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 8, 2021)

PM can be caused by low PH levels (7.2 or higher) of your plant as a whole Which you can fix with adjusting your nute program


----------



## mudballs (Jul 8, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I'm not convinced in the existence of a resistant pm. I tend to think it's more a matter of methodology or dosage. Case and point, my buddy with the 'chronic resistant pm'. Anything is possible though. I've certainly never come across it.


only takes one spore to survive on the plant somewhere to continue spreading, so it could easily appear as to become resistant...more likely it was just a few spores that survived the treatment.
Powdery Mildew reproduction-wiki


----------



## quiescent (Jul 8, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Actually the new shoots on the Master Kush are not that dark green. I know that strain is nute sensitive so the only food it's really received is the nute charge that's in the Happy Frog soil. The Zkittlez has definitely gotten darker and it has no PM. Also those mother plant pics are not super dark green in my opinion. I've never had a plant develop PM because it was overfed, at least not that I know of. I'll keep this in mind, though.


My bad. I wasn't referring to the rest of your veg, just the plant in question.

That's why I said it could have happened before you even got it. It takes about 3 weeks to a month for the overfeeding to result in possible PM. It's always gonna be on older growth. Around when the feeding happened that growth stored extra nitrates in the leaves.

You'll get it righted, I'm sure.

I'll look for the clip where a consultant explains why PM pops up and you can send it to the dude with your $500.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 8, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I'm not so stubborn that I don't want to improve my environment, so I'm gonna add another circulating fan and maybe increase the light intensity.
> 
> Getting back to Strainly, Ocean Grown Clones has a number of cuts I'd like, Soap, Rozay, White Truffle... I'm about to flower his Gelato 41 Bacio cut.


Rozay that I've tried was pretty good. I could imagine what it would have been like grown properly.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

I would avoid Eagle20 (or any ‎Myclobutanil product) like the plague. Yes the stuff works, but at what cost? That shit is a toxic systemic that has a half-life of 60-days, which means that it's not gone from the plant for long time. Get your environment in check and skip the ‎Myclobutanil. I mean, I guess if you have a near-extinct elite cut that you really really need to save from total extinction, it might be worth it, but even then I'd veg that clone out, and take a cuttng more than 2 months later, trash the mom, and veg out the new cut. Really though, tissue culture is the better option in that scenario.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 8, 2021)

PM is an environmental issue majority of the time.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I would avoid Eagle20 (or any ‎Myclobutanil product) like the plague. Yes the stuff works, but at what cost? That shit is a toxic systemic that has a half-life of 60-days, which means that it's not gone from the plant for long time. Get your environment in check and skip the ‎Myclobutanil. I mean, I guess if you have a near-extinct elite cut that you really really need to save from total extinction, it might be worth it, but even then I'd veg that clone out, and take a cuttng more than 2 months later, trash the mom, and veg out the new cut. Really though, tissue culture is the better option in that scenario.


A lot of people don’t realize that a small clone or even a teen will multiple in biomass by Potentially 1000’s of times by the time harvest comes. If you started off with a clone that has 100ppm of Eagle In it just by multiplying the biomass by 1000 times it will now only have 0.1ppm, then take into account the time that has gone by, well say 120 days so now it’s only 0.025ppm. I’m not saying it’s perfectly safe, but used when the plant is small isn’t a problem, all of your food is sprayed with it, if you at some point end up with cancer it’s not gonna be from the one time you sprayed your home grow, it’s gonna be from the lifetime of gmo foods you ate that are sprayed with pesticides and fungicides


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 9, 2021)

No no no. No excuse for Eagle 20. Just do better.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't we all have hundreds of seed packs? We should all stop buying expensive clones and let these charlatans go bankrupt.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Don't we all have hundreds of seed packs? We should all stop buying expensive clones and let these charlatans go bankrupt.


Anymore most of the newer cuts are just the same thing over and over with new foodie names. Also a great deal of the new new cuts are just ploys to get others to glorify someone else's random cross or bag seed. Gg4 wasn't meant to be a whore setting example of the overhyped and it set the bar for the first clone only to be readily available thanks to kindness and not some ploy. It was a lot better back in the day when most cuts were shared anonymously due to the nature of the laws and all that. Different world now for a majority of the country and anyone who has Cash can buy in finding almost everything has a price tag.

Sadly as well, many of them cuts off of Strainly cost a hella lot more than just the asking dollar. Nine out of ten suppliers are gonna send you some sort of issue and there's more than enough example here in this thread.

I never bought a clone for over twenty years and I was always given them and did the same in return. Still have a great circle that shares a lot more nowadays then ever. Yet I had to do the Strainly thing as well and I don't regret it but it was just a lot of work to get just about everything I did purchase back to health. Often even when the cuts look good there's issues lurking around the corner and it is not growrs error on my end. That's elementary school stuff and the majority of the people selling a list of things can't keep even one plant truly dialed in and disease and pest free let alone a few dozen different cuts


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> A lot of people don’t realize that a small clone or even a teen will multiple in biomass by Potentially 1000’s of times by the time harvest comes. If you started off with a clone that has 100ppm of Eagle In it just by multiplying the biomass by 1000 times it will now only have 0.1ppm, then take into account the time that has gone by, well say 120 days so now it’s only 0.025ppm. I’m not saying it’s perfectly safe, but used when the plant is small isn’t a problem, all of your food is sprayed with it, if you at some point end up with cancer it’s not gonna be from the one time you sprayed your home grow, it’s gonna be from the lifetime of gmo foods you ate that are sprayed with pesticides and fungicides


You have fun drinking your cocktails of eagle20 and round-up. I buy mostly organic and gmo free food. I've even been buying organic beer lately to avoid that shit. Justifying use of it like you did in this post only contributes to the problem.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 9, 2021)

I understand peoples assurance with what Eagle20 does as far as taking care of issues but it does leave a little grey area. I always can find something more organic leaning though to deal with any issues. Pyrethrin, Sulfur, Azamax even Potassium bicarbonate would work pretty well. All great for preventative as stand alones. If ever an issue pops up they work really well when you alternate them. 

I know a lot of people have their routine of dunking a clone right when they get it to ensure it doesn't bring anything in but I personally like to put any cut I get in to quarantine without doing anything to it. This way I am not masking it for a week or two. I can observe it over the next few days and see if anything pops up. Then before you enter it in to your main garden a dunk can be beneficial. Just some advice. Everyone has their own ways of bringing in cuts.


----------



## boybelue (Jul 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> PM is an environmental issue majority of the time.


My understanding of PM is the spores are everywhere. I see people say so n so sent me clones with PM and that just don’t make since from the research I’ve done. I’m no expert but from what little I’ve studied the subject the spores are already present it’s the environmental issues that cause those spores to grow. The mailers and clone shippers just like a humidity dome are the perfect environment for spores to grow but once you introduce the plant to your environment with fans, dehumidifiers and plenty of air movement that should eliminate the growth. I’m sure different regions are worse than others, I’m in the southeast US and I don’t see it much here. I have seen what I think was PM on outdoor plants(rarely) and I say “I think” because all that remains is a bird shit looking stain, if that makes sense, best way I can describe it. No velvety powdered donut look so I think the environment changed and it went away. So I think we ALL have it, I don’t think one vendor has it and others don’t. I think it’s like a seed, it’s dormant till you throw it in some wet or damp soil then it grows. But I’m all ears if someone has evidence otherwise.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Don't we all have hundreds of seed packs? We should all stop buying expensive clones and let these charlatans go bankrupt.


That's my impression after reading this thread and trying to buy clones from Strainly.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 9, 2021)

quiescent said:


> My bad. I wasn't referring to the rest of your veg, just the plant in question.
> 
> That's why I said it could have happened before you even got it. It takes about 3 weeks to a month for the overfeeding to result in possible PM. It's always gonna be on older growth. Around when the feeding happened that growth stored extra nitrates in the leaves.
> 
> ...







Go to about the 53 minute mark. He lays it all out pretty well.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Don't we all have hundreds of seed packs? We should all stop buying expensive clones and let these charlatans go bankrupt.


We should start our own clone site. With blackjack and hookers


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> We should start our own clone site. With blackjack and hookers


I heard there would be pie and punch, but beer and cocaine is fine with me.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 9, 2021)

Clone trader, make it a org and let only those who survived the torture of Strainlys clone pimps in and it will be golden. Even without the cocaine and the rest. No bugs,no sick cuts and everyone gets lot's of roots and cuts max out at a bill tops - that should be for teens.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Clone trader, make it a org and let only those who survived the torture of Strainlys clone pimps in and it will be golden. Even without the cocaine and the rest. No bugs,no sick cuts and everyone gets lot's of roots and cuts max out at a bill tops - that should be for teens.


I'm in. My heart doesn't like stimulants anymore, anyway. Here's some cuttings I just took.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I'm in. My heart doesn't like stimulants anymore, anyway. Here's some cuttings I just took.
> 
> View attachment 4940152
> 
> View attachment 4940153


Get in there and start listing them on Strainly. More competition only makes for better quality as well as better pricing. The beauty of a free market. I would have more posts up there myself if it wasn't for Strainly constantly rejecting them now a days for some reason


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You have fun drinking your cocktails of eagle20 and round-up. I buy mostly organic and gmo free food. I've even been buying organic beer lately to avoid that shit. Justifying use of it like you did in this post only contributes to the problem.


I don't drink it but I get it though.. it's hard for you the fathom how small parts per billion are.. The cell phone in your pocket or your microwave is more harmful...


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Get in there and start listing them on Strainly. More competition only makes for better quality as well as better pricing. The beauty of a free market. I would have more posts up there myself if it wasn't for Strainly constantly rejecting them now a days for some reason


I may list some soon. I've also considered a banner ad here. I saw that you said your Strainly ads aren't posting except for SFV. Sounds like it could just be a website error to me. Have they said anything about it? Your prices are reasonable and you have a good rep, so I don't see why they would mess with your ads on purpose, but anything is possible.

I'm sick of these T5 bulbs crapping out, I'm buying some more $39 LED's on Amazon.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 9, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I don't drink it but I get it though.. it's hard for you the fathom how small parts per billion are.. The cell phone in your pocket or your microwave is more harmful...


As someone who may be vending cuts to others who grow 100% organic and market their own products that way it is better practice in my opinion. If the grower themselves want to be nuclear that is their own choice. I have never heard anyone market (non organic) as positive now a days. Also god forbid they grew under regulations and after their yield was done it tested for chemicals they didn't know because their clone distributor didn't disclose. Just more ethical in my opinion.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I may list some soon. I've also considered a banner ad here. I saw that you said your Strainly ads aren't posting except for SFV. Sounds like it could just be a website error to me. Have they said anything about it? Your prices are reasonable and you have a good rep, so I don't see why they would mess with your ads on purpose, but anything is possible.
> 
> I'm sick of these T5 bulbs crapping out, I'm buying some more $39 LED's on Amazon.


No clue. Maybe they don't like that I took a break for a couple weeks. Maybe because I am on the "Preservationist plan" hahaha


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 9, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> As someone who may be vending cuts to others who grow 100% organic and market their own products that way it is better practice in my opinion. If the grower themselves want to be nuclear that is their own choice. I have never heard anyone market (non organic) as positive now a days. Also god forbid they grew under regulations and after their yield was done it tested for chemicals they didn't know because their clone distributor didn't disclose. Just more ethical in my opinion.


You can even make your clones 100% organically with the Clackamas Coots method. The recipe per gallon of water is:
0.3 grams aloe vera flakes
30 ml fulvic acid such as Ful Power
5 ml silica

You're supposed to soak your root cubes and cuttings in this, and spray the cuttings with it. The only thing is, I don't really like spraying clones because there's more chance for mold and PM in your trays. Also the silica makes the pH high so you might want to pH it down. I'm just using Dip n' Grow and Radix right now, but I do like using the aloe/fulvic/silica formula for dipping clones in once they start showing roots, makes them really take off.

I don't know what to say about Strainly, seems like they would say something on the matter if you inquired. Lame. Maybe I'll buy a PCG Runtz cut from you soon.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> You can even make your clones 100% organically with the Clackamas Coots method. The recipe per gallon of water is:
> 0.3 grams aloe vera flakes
> 30 ml fulvic acid such as Ful Power
> 5 ml silica
> ...


I've got the PCG Runtz (pre-64) cut flowering at 6-weeks right now, and I'm very happy with it so far. Yield looks to be much better than I anticipated, and the smell is delicious.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 9, 2021)

boybelue said:


> My understanding of PM is the spores are everywhere. I see people say so n so sent me clones with PM and that just don’t make since from the research I’ve done. I’m no expert but from what little I’ve studied the subject the spores are already present it’s the environmental issues that cause those spores to grow. The mailers and clone shippers just like a humidity dome are the perfect environment for spores to grow but once you introduce the plant to your environment with fans, dehumidifiers and plenty of air movement that should eliminate the growth. I’m sure different regions are worse than others, I’m in the southeast US and I don’t see it much here. I have seen what I think was PM on outdoor plants(rarely) and I say “I think” because all that remains is a bird shit looking stain, if that makes sense, best way I can describe it. No velvety powdered donut look so I think the environment changed and it went away. So I think we ALL have it, I don’t think one vendor has it and others don’t. I think it’s like a seed, it’s dormant till you throw it in some wet or damp soil then it grows. But I’m all ears if someone has evidence otherwise.


Yes, PM spores are everywhere and environmental conditions like big swings in temperature or RH are what triggers the spore to bloom. Paying attention to VPD will help immensely. A lot of people think their environment isn't to blame but it almost always is...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 9, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> thecutsclub.com aka neptune claims they test for everything but a clone I received from them showed PM in quarantine.


TheCutsClub Gushers (and 2 others -waiting on tests results) were dudded, runted, and sickly. Seriously the poorest quality cuts I've ever received. When I initially contacted them about processing my payment to complete the transaction, they responded within an hour. When I contacted them about the poor quality of their cuts I was ghosted for days. They did finally respond and they did send me some replacements from their sister site HM Clones and those appear to the doing well. 
Just thought I'd give y'all a heads up because while they do have some pricey hyped cuts, their cloning technique as well as sanitation protocols need some serious work.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 9, 2021)

\


boybelue said:


> My understanding of PM is the spores are everywhere. I see people say so n so sent me clones with PM and that just don’t make since from the research I’ve done. I’m no expert but from what little I’ve studied the subject the spores are already present it’s the environmental issues that cause those spores to grow. The mailers and clone shippers just like a humidity dome are the perfect environment for spores to grow but once you introduce the plant to your environment with fans, dehumidifiers and plenty of air movement that should eliminate the growth. I’m sure different regions are worse than others, I’m in the southeast US and I don’t see it much here. I have seen what I think was PM on outdoor plants(rarely) and I say “I think” because all that remains is a bird shit looking stain, if that makes sense, best way I can describe it. No velvety powdered donut look so I think the environment changed and it went away. So I think we ALL have it, I don’t think one vendor has it and others don’t. I think it’s like a seed, it’s dormant till you throw it in some wet or damp soil then it grows. But I’m all ears if someone has evidence otherwise.


I disagree. This is likely true for outdoor grows where spores are abundant and PM is common, but indoors you must introduce it into your room, usually via an infected clone or cutting. From there, environmental factors can only delay or accelerate the inevitable replication and spread to other plants. You're not going to cure your plant of PM through environmental controls. You must eradicate it or outgrow it.

High humidity in a clone shipper isn't going to cause PM. It must already be present in or on the clone for those conditions to cause replication and outbreak. If your theory was true, anyone who uses a dome to clone their plants would constantly be getting PM. I have a clone dome in constant use for many years now, and have yet to see any PM develop in there.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 9, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> TheCutsClub Gushers (and 2 others -waiting on tests results) were dudded, runted, and sickly. Seriously the poorest quality cuts I've ever received. When I initially contacted them about processing my payment to complete the transaction, they responded within an hour. When I contacted them about the poor quality of their cuts I was ghosted for days. They did finally respond and they did send me some replacements from their sister site HM Clones and those appear to the doing well.
> Just thought I'd give y'all a heads up because while they do have some pricey hyped cuts, their cloning technique as well as sanitation protocols need some serious work.


dudded as in viroid? they're allegedly testing for viroids too, I have gotten them pretty small and beat up and nursed them back to life, like it looked like they took a tiny cutting from the bottom with the smallest leaves and as soon as it showed one root they boxed it up and sent it lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 9, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> dudded as in viroid? they're allegedly testing for viroids too, I have gotten them pretty small and beat up and nursed them back to life, like it looked like they took a tiny cutting from the bottom with the smallest leaves and as soon as it showed one root they boxed it up and sent it lol


Having dealt with this virus, I test everything now and while I'm still waiting on these results, I'm pretty sure they're positive for HpLVd
I followed my usual IPM and nursed them while in quarantine in a mineral rich amended soil with teas and as soon as they started to grow a bit, I recognized the symptoms right ways. The Gushers displayed green brittle stalks that snap with the slightest amount of pressure, lack of atypical dominance, odd branching, tiny pinwheel leaves, and poor root health. And I took about a dozen cuts and not a single one has rooted after a month in rockwool (another symptom of dudding).
The cuts I received from their sister nursery (HM Clones) arrived healthy and are doing fine (awaiting results on these too but no reason to believe they're infected unless asymptomatic) so I'd advise members looking at Neptune for quality cuts to skip the CutsClub and go with HM if its a cut you really want. No experience with their other "clonerys" (KingKong)

If this was any other time of year I'd chuck em in the trash but since its summer, I'll throw these outside and let mother nature take over.

Side note: anyone thats familiar with my posting history knows it takes a LOT for me to leave a negative review for any company and while this isnt Strainly related I still couldnt in good conscience NOT say anything. Having this shit infect our rooms is no joke.
I'll try to follow this up with some pics


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 10, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Having dealt with this virus, I test everything now and while I'm still waiting on these results, I'm pretty sure they're positive for HpLVd
> I followed my usual IPM and nursed them while in quarantine in a mineral rich amended soil with teas and as soon as they started to grow a bit, I recognized the symptoms right ways. The Gushers displayed green brittle stalks that snap with the slightest amount of pressure, lack of atypical dominance, odd branching, tiny pinwheel leaves, and poor root health. And I took about a dozen cuts and not a single one has rooted after a month in rockwool (another symptom of dudding).
> The cuts I received from their sister nursery (HM Clones) arrived healthy and are doing fine (awaiting results on these too but no reason to believe they're infected unless asymptomatic) so I'd advise members looking at Neptune for quality cuts to skip the CutsClub and go with HM if its a cut you really want. No experience with their other "clonerys" (KingKong)
> 
> ...


HPLvD testing - $25 a piece
TMV test strips - $6 a piece
4lb bag of Wettable Sulfur $14
Making sure you are distributing pest/disease free cuts - priceless

Make it a Master Card commercial!!!


----------



## boybelue (Jul 10, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> \
> 
> 
> I disagree. This is likely true for outdoor grows where spores are abundant and PM is common, but indoors you must introduce it into your room, usually via an infected clone or cutting. From there, environmental factors can only delay or accelerate the inevitable replication and spread to other plants. You're not going to cure your plant of PM through environmental controls. You must eradicate it or outgrow it.
> ...


Like I said I’m no expert and I have questioned why it doesn’t pop up in our cloners/humidity domes and I have no answer. I base everything on what I’ve read online with different articles and I’ve read a lot from Todd’s article to just a shit load of internet junk. I don’t think the cloner deal is because the spores aren’t present. From what I’ve read we breath 10 billion spores a day, spores can be 3 microns and even smaller and if you don’t have a MERV15 most hepa filters don’t filter them out. Spores can travel 55mph with no air current, 55mph that’s crazy, so when you open a door they just flood in. Most people don’t have contamination rooms set up with the right hepa filters and vacuum cleaners with the right filters to eliminate these spores from the air. I think they are present in everybody’s homes just like mold spores in our bags of loaf bread. This is all just my personal opinion and PM is still shrouded in mystery to me and I’ll still read and try to figure it out. Most of the stuff I read doesn’t have no definitive answers and most scientists haven’t either, everybody has differing opinions. I’ve only had two spots about the size of a dime inside in all my years and the air was stagnant at the time and I think I sprayed it with safers soap and cranked up my fans and never seen it again. That’s my whole reasoning or belief of environmental issues causing the growth, that and what I’ve read. But yeah I have no answer about the humidity domes, maybe it’s a lack of oxygen because all the other conditions are right.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 10, 2021)

In my thirty plus years of growing inside and outside I have never seen PM in the indoor set-up unless it's been brought in from an infected cut I failed to quarantine. Learned that the hard way twice and both times these cuts showed PM shortly after arrival regardless of the environment being ideal here inside. I learned afterwards that both of the sources had been dealing with a breakout on and off but thought it was gone before handing me a cut.

I don't think it's anyone's prerogative to tell others what they should and should not do to rid their own personal plants of this dreadful fungal infection. It's not my place to tell others not to use Eagle 20 let alone anything else carcinogenic. You and only you can make the choice and I have been there myself and it is irrelevant how I killed it both times I was passed it with infected cuts. To tell others what to and don't just shows how others need to mind their own damn business.

It's far from systemic and that's just nonsense. I have watched it roll in outside for over fourty consecutive years and the fungus doesn't know a calendar like the mushrooms that fruit everytime annually and it doesn't come back to the same trees and bushes and other perennials I've seen it infect...I've seen it set up in the gardens outside in early spring, late spring and onwards into the early fall with no easy way to have any predictability. It just needs a ideal environment & host, the rest is something that we may never fully understand in the future. I think mycology is beyond the human concept as fungus is a kingdom of it's own and one of the strangest of parasites when it is in this fungal bracket. Lobster mushrooms are parasitical as well, they're not technically even mushrooms, they're ascomycete fungi as well.


Oddly enough there's a regular here in this thread that sent me PM off Strainly not too long ago. No point in naming this person, but it's obvious that he's not letting others know that it's something that was definitely known about and it was not a shipping thing either. Having dealt with it inside and outside with dozens of different specimens I just scoffed over it and did what I needed to to ensure that the cuts were treated first and isolated again once I brought them inside the house. Milk from the local farm with a little UV light was all it took to clean the puny ass sick cuts sent. Couple weeks and I was not worried one bit and they're now growing strong and healthy finally and I have zero worries about it showing up again here after locking the door to Strainly and unknown people regardless of what cut they have.

I breed for Resistance and I don't want another cut that's weak. Those have to be fixed and reset with something that has a strong resistance to PM as well as Downy Mildew and other fungals like sooty mold.

For the record I don't think even a portion of the parroted things about PM are based off experience and application. It's just a lot of text book theory, bro science and parroting another when it comes to cannabis and PM


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

Anyone fuck with Wyatt terps gas ranch...love the name. He has more so high end cross cuts, kinda like the stuff alot of us on here would run and phenohunt from seeds. He has some very fire strains I must say-


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 10, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Having dealt with this virus, I test everything now and while I'm still waiting on these results, I'm pretty sure they're positive for HpLVd
> I followed my usual IPM and nursed them while in quarantine in a mineral rich amended soil with teas and as soon as they started to grow a bit, I recognized the symptoms right ways. The Gushers displayed green brittle stalks that snap with the slightest amount of pressure, lack of atypical dominance, odd branching, tiny pinwheel leaves, and poor root health. And I took about a dozen cuts and not a single one has rooted after a month in rockwool (another symptom of dudding).
> The cuts I received from their sister nursery (HM Clones) arrived healthy and are doing fine (awaiting results on these too but no reason to believe they're infected unless asymptomatic) so I'd advise members looking at Neptune for quality cuts to skip the CutsClub and go with HM if its a cut you really want. No experience with their other "clonerys" (KingKong)
> 
> ...


I was thinking all of these sister sites aka neptune have the same nurseries? All of my orders have been from the cuts club but they've been shipped from MI and MA. One time I got a duplicate order, Ice pie, came in the mail from MI then the next day I received another one from MA. I did say it from the start however, that their "testing" is just a sales pitch, they aren't testing for viroids, I mean they could be but I just assumed they're making it up and printing up the lab themselves but who knows.. That sucks that your clone was legit dudded, now I gotta question all my gear from them..


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 10, 2021)

Im pretty sure the gelato 41 clone i got from pnw strain hunters is not gelato 41. Not one bit of purple a little past 7 weeks in flower it is lime green, the grape pie clones and ogkb bx1 seeds im running with it are starting to get nice coloring.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 10, 2021)

Pink box's super lemon Haze is legit. It looks and smells exactly like the pheno I found in a pack of ghs back in the day.


----------



## hilltopblazer (Jul 10, 2021)

@*gosabres716

Good to hear a solid pro for Pink Box, I'm rolling the Mac1 and the Apple Fritters, outside. Will report once they stack up.
Was easy to work with, so I'm hoping for the same outcome. *


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 11, 2021)

hilltopblazer said:


> Good to hear a solid pro for Pink Box


The Tropicana cookies mtn cut I got was legit as far as i could tell.. I haven't heard anything bad about pink so far except a several pages back or so a guy ordered Tropicana cherry and it looks like got Tropicana cookies, both have initials T.C. so I am guessing thats why, but from what I understand pink sorta blew him off which isnt cool..


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 11, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Im pretty sure the gelato 41 clone i got from pnw strain hunters is not gelato 41. Not one bit of purple a little past 7 weeks in flower it is lime green, the grape pie clones and ogkb bx1 seeds im running with it are starting to get nice coloring.


Some of PNW's Gelato's were listed as Seed Junky, so I think they were hunted from seed packs and aren't the Sherbinski cuts. When I bought my Gelato 41 from Ocean Grown Clones I asked if it was from a seed junky pack or the Sherbinski cut and he said it was "not from a Seed Junky pack", which is kinda vague. His ad now says "Sherbinski's Bacio Gelato 41." I'll know for sure in about 8 weeks.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 11, 2021)

This is pnwstrainhunter fake chemd. Going to get chopped very soon.


----------



## Knobcheese (Jul 11, 2021)

This is PNW Biscotti in week 5. Only one of the 3 strains I got from him that made it flower. I’ll wait till this is done to give my opinion/experience with his cuts. Luckily I kept his stuff quarantined entire time from my cuts. I’d Recmd you do the same if you go that route.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 11, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Some of PNW's Gelato's were listed as Seed Junky, so I think they were hunted from seed packs and aren't the Sherbinski cuts. When I bought my Gelato 41 from Ocean Grown Clones I asked if it was from a seed junky pack or the Sherbinski cut and he said it was "not from a Seed Junky pack", which is kinda vague. His ad now says "Sherbinski's Bacio Gelato 41." I'll know for sure in about 8 weeks.


It is a nice cut ,I just wish it wasn't labeled as gelato 41 I didn't realize seed junky released packs labeled as the different gelato's.if ocean grown's is legit post on this thread I will have to pick it up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 12, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I was thinking all of these sister sites aka neptune have the same nurseries? All of my orders have been from the cuts club but they've been shipped from MI and MA. One time I got a duplicate order, Ice pie, came in the mail from MI then the next day I received another one from MA. I did say it from the start however, that their "testing" is just a sales pitch, they aren't testing for viroids, I mean they could be but I just assumed they're making it up and printing up the lab themselves but who knows.. That sucks that your clone was legit dudded, now I gotta question all my gear from them..


Add Rhode Island to that list too. I cant be certain, but I "think" *they* (as in Neptune and Tiki) employ a few different nurseries. They supply the genetics and leave it to the nurseries to distribute?
The Cuts Club, Healthy Made Clones, King Kong Clones, and Godzilla Clones.
There could be others, but those are the four I'm aware of.


I've added Zerotol 2.0 to my arsenal to help prevent cross contamination. So far so good. Just keep an eye on your clones and be diligent with your IPM and sanitation. And be very mindful of all vectors. With these viroid's its imperative to only keep and grow healthy plants. 

Many will talk a big game but very few have clean* verified* genetics. Its a shame really and now I feel like I'm throwing a negative vibe on this thread. Not my intent. Just want all my growmies have healthy headache-free harvest


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Add Rhode Island to that list too. I cant be certain, but I "think" *they* (as in Neptune and Tiki) employ a few different nurseries. They supply the genetics and leave it to the nurseries to distribute?
> The Cuts Club, Healthy Made Clones, King Kong Clones, and Godzilla Clones.
> There could be others, but those are the four I'm aware of.
> 
> ...


I asked Neptune if they were affiliated with HM Clones and they said "No, try King Kong Clones next time."


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 12, 2021)

The smoke's getting thick anymore when it comes down to the clone game and industry even more than that seed game


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jul 12, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> The smoke's getting thick anymore when it comes down to the clone game and industry even more than that seed game


Just got to find a trusted source and stick with them. Just like the seed game.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 12, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I asked Neptune if they were affiliated with HM Clones and they said "No, try King Kong Clones next time."


Hmmm, I have no idea if they're being upfront in their response. Maybe its just a coincidence they all drop nearly identical menus at the same time. I know the link Neptune supplies now takes users to King Kong and not the others. But, the cuts I received from The Cuts Club came with Neptunes labels and so did the replacements from HM clones.
Shady shady


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 12, 2021)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> Just got to find a trusted source and stick with them. Just like the seed game.


^This^ A hundred times, this!!


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 12, 2021)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> Just got to find a trusted source and stick with them. Just like the seed game.


I'm more than my own source for genetics lol and it's easy to identify it by Google. I'm more adamant about helping others navigate through the smoke!


Manidoo Seeds- yeah that's my project!


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> ^This^ A hundred times, this!!


So one can be limited? No thanks


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 12, 2021)

There's more than one person making great cuts available and it is not any different with the seed business. It's just a fact that there's more nonsense and bullshit within this then necessary. Nobody should have to be limited to one or two outlets considering the sheer amount of diversity we seek. 

All I'm saying is it's just ridiculous anymore regardless of the name and fame. Pretty much just buying scratch off lottery tickets anymore be it clone only or seeds. So it's better to let others know who's the trustworthy and who's not. Not everyone has a good hook-up but everyone deserves one


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 12, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> So one can be limited? No thanks


Valuing trusted sources =/= limited


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Even the most trusted sources fade into time as every person that thinks that they have Cannabis StarDumb fades away, and one by one those Trusted sources only last for so long and like with Pokemon nobody can catch em all. So we deal with the smoke and it will just grow thicker regardless though. If I limited myself and didn't take risks I would have never been able to collect and work with the magnitude of genetics I have and continue to work with


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey for the followers looking for a supplier with Integrity- Aunty Jane intervened without a shrug to reach out and ask if by chance it was them unknowingly that sent me PM! 

Of course it was not Aunty Jane or anyone else that has a label. Just another growr most likely unaware of the way it works and is suppressing it is all even though they know it has been a ongoing on and off issue in their setup. I've seen it all throughout the decades and nothing surprises me


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Add Rhode Island to that list too


Actually it could have been RI, it was either RI or MA it was a few months back.. I wanna say I remember checking the tracking and it originated in Boston, i could be wrong but definitely one of the 2..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Valuing trusted sources =/= limited


Tang read what happened with you man that fucking sucks dude. I feel ya. I went thru something similar, though I didn't get any virus or pests with cut I bought- nothing like that. Just paid for what I thought was a legit breeders cut and it ended up being trash, ran it twice cause I thought it might have been me not being used to feeding what the cut needed and nope it's just it sucked. My buddy also ran it and it also sucked for it him. Cut was $350 and has made me very weary of grabbing online clones from vendors. Feel like you're better off chatting with your fellow growers and trading with them. I'm so lucky also because I almost did a full room run with that cut and that really would have set me back huge.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 12, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> The Tropicana cookies mtn cut I got was legit as far as i could tell.. I haven't heard anything bad about pink so far except a several pages back or so a guy ordered Tropicana cherry and it looks like got Tropicana cookies, both have initials T.C. so I am guessing thats why, but from what I understand pink sorta blew him off which isnt cool..


I want to know about the vendor with the trop cherry cuts. Alien blood genetix is one of the breeders. Has only 4 reviews so would probably stay away. 
By the way if I ordered a trop cherry and got a trop cookies, I'd be pissed.


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jul 12, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Even the most trusted sources fade into time as every person that thinks that they have Cannabis StarDumb fades away, and one by one those Trusted sources only last for so long and like with Pokemon nobody can catch em all. So we deal with the smoke and it will just grow thicker regardless though. If I limited myself and didn't take risks I would have never been able to collect and work with the magnitude of genetics I have and continue to work with


I agree with being limited but a trusted source will out live the scum. jmo. We the growers have to help each other sort the good and bad. Think like Green House Seed co. I would not recommend them to my worst enemy, but breeders like Cannarado, Archive, and CSI. I would recommend to anyone looking for a legit breeder. I have first hand experience with those said breeders. How did I come across said breeders? Reading reviews and doing my homework. If you feel lucky gamble but with a limited number of plants, I can't gamble on an unknown.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> There's more than one person making great cuts available and it is not any different with the seed business. It's just a fact that there's more nonsense and bullshit within this then necessary. Nobody should have to be limited to one or two outlets considering the sheer amount of diversity we seek.
> 
> All I'm saying is it's just ridiculous anymore regardless of the name and fame. Pretty much just buying scratch off lottery tickets anymore be it clone only or seeds. So it's better to let others know who's the trustworthy and who's not. Not everyone has a good hook-up but everyone deserves one


that's why im lurking this thread...bout the best place ur gonna find a self governed community of weed nerds to help sort out the good vs. bad. Im very far off from even remotely considering buying a $200 clone but it's nice to see this level of experience coming together and judging the horses in the stalls before i go there. I'm to the point that no matter what i buy or who i buy it from i might as well call it "Unknown Indica" or "Unknown hybrid" cuz while i may be able to trust the person behind the screen i cant be sure the genetics are accurately tracked.
TNSB(Canuk Seeds) Do-Si-Dos is just B.C.Bud Depot Animal Cookies with a different wrapper....pisses me off.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> I agree with being limited but a trusted source will out live the scum. jmo. We the growers have to help each other sort the good and bad. Think like Green House Seed co. I would not recommend them to my worst enemy, but breeders like Cannarado, Archive, and CSI. I would recommend to anyone looking for a legit breeder. I have first hand experience with those said breeders. How did I come across said breeders? Reading reviews and doing my homework. If you feel lucky gamble but with a limited number of plants, I can't gamble on an unknown.



Without digress, I have been growing for over 30 years and breeding since 91. With that said I actually recall some really awesome finds back in the day within Arjans (Greenhouse Seeds) and I would not buy anything from the company today- same thing with 99% of the Dutch offerings.

What defines a legit breeder varies from person to person and skill level is often covered up by the hype and branding. If one does a little more doxing than just a basic study they're going to find a lot of complaints about Archive, Cannarado and even CSI for herms and piss poor engineering/breeding even when it comes down to the selection and what is/was released by these suppliers. The best of the breeders don't sell their own work, it's too precious and not a commodity based thing like with a lot of the three's offerings your referencing as solid. CSI just let's loose a lot of seeds he makes for himself after exploring the S1. I like Nspecta though out of the three, zero drama and he's quick to dispell nonsense

It's all about the risk no matter what you buy, read or hear. I've combed through packs of the three mentioned breeders and I have zero qualms about saying that I found nothing special in any of it all. There's a grand down the drain and in the compost pile. Same thing with the majority of the cuts floating around nowadays- compost..

So back to the drawing board. There's nothing but a few things I can say that I want anymore and I'm certain that it's going to be a risk of my own to obtain such. But hey everyday is a gamble if you step outside of the house and this is my analogy for the way it works regardless of what reputation may be printed on the front page- read deeper and your going to find that there's good and bad in just about everything sold to us all...


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

mudballs said:


> that's why im lurking this thread...bout the best place ur gonna find a self governed community of weed nerds to help sort out the good vs. bad. Im very far off from even remotely considering buying a $200 clone but it's nice to see this level of experience coming together and judging the horses in the stalls before i go there. I'm to the point that no matter what i buy or who i buy it from i might as well call it "Unknown Indica" or "Unknown hybrid" cuz while i may be able to trust the person behind the screen i cant be sure the genetics are accurately tracked.
> TNSB(Canuk Seeds) Do-Si-Dos is just B.C.Bud Depot Animal Cookies with a different
> 
> 
> wrapper....pisses me off.


Ersatz and rebranding, even worse then the copy cat. BC really showed true colors long ago when they attempted to rebrand Free Leonard. Worst thing they could have done within the old-school community. It was the last straw for many! 


I concur and totally feel the same, it's why I watch the thread and chime in. It's best to see and hear that truth regardless of what we like or dislike. 99% of the shit online usually is just half truth at best so everyone has to really make that final call themselves while taking a risk and chance at the odds or evens. There's really very little of anything nowadays that is stable and I am not just referencing sexual stability- we want stability in every way possible.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Without digress, I have been growing for over 30 years and breeding since 91. With that said I actually recall some really awesome finds back in the day within Arjans (Greenhouse Seeds) and I would not buy anything from the company today- same thing with 99% of the Dutch offerings.
> 
> What defines a legit breeder varies from person to person and skill level is often covered up by the hype and branding. If one does a little more doxing than just a basic study they're going to find a lot of complaints about Archive, Cannarado and even CSI for herms and piss poor engineering/breeding even when it comes down to the selection and what is/was released by these suppliers. The best of the breeders don't sell their own work, it's too precious and not a commodity based thing like with a lot of the three's offerings your referencing as solid. CSI just let's loose a lot of seeds he makes for himself after exploring the S1. I like Nspecta though out of the three, zero drama and he's quick to dispell nonsense
> 
> ...


100% agree with you on pretty much everything. Lots of people forget the Greenhouse Seed Co and Shanti and Mr Nice especially were at the forefront of breeding modern cannabis in the 90s and more so- they were getting the seeds to homegrowers. All though I also wouldn't buy from Dutch breeders these days(except Karma genetics/I think they're Dutch) but do have to acknowledge the Dutch for what they did progressing the whole cannabis laws/scene and culture in general. Though must add-I think alot of the Dutch capitalized on Cali growers who went over there in the 70s with their genetics fleeing harsh weed laws and possible prison sentences. Not surprising seeing as the Dutch are known to be very clever at business.

Thing is if your looking for something special-you're better off just hunting packs of seeds yourself, that's were you'll find a true gem that would blow the doors off a so called "breeder" cuts. Chances are if you are buying what's labeled a breeders cut it is mostly likey not a breeders cut. A breeder is not going to want to give out their prized female stock that they might still be using and making crosses with, no way. It's easy for someone to say so though. Also nowadays the next big cut could be in a pack of seeds you're running- look at the very expensive clone going around right now-white truffle, it's going for $1000+ for 1 cut- The white truffle came from a lil seed company called Fresh Coast Genetics out of Michigan. The white truffle is actually fresh coast's gorilla butter, it literally came from a seed of fresh coast's genetics gorilla butter which is- gorilla glue #4 x Peanut butter breath, couple years ago you could get a pack of the Gorilla Butter for under $100- my buddy ran it and it was fire. 

If you want something that is usually only in cut form there's few breeders that probably have s1 of said cut like csi who is awesome and trusted for reversed genetics.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I want to know about the vendor with the trop cherry cuts. Alien blood genetix is one of the breeders. Has only 4 reviews so would probably stay away.
> By the way if I ordered a trop cherry and got a trop cookies, I'd be pissed.


@LGND has the tropicanna cherry sourced directly from Mailnly, that's gonna be as legit as it gets..


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> 100% agree with you on pretty much everything. Lots of people forget the Greenhouse Seed Co and Shanti and Mr Nice especially were at the forefront of breeding modern cannabis in the 90s and more so- they were getting the seeds to homegrowers. All though I also wouldn't buy from Dutch breeders these days(except Karma genetics/I think they're Dutch) but do have to acknowledge the Dutch for what they did progressing the whole cannabis laws/scene and culture in general. Though must add-I think alot of the Dutch capitalized on Cali growers who went over there in the 70s with their genetics fleeing harsh weed laws and possible prison sentences. Not surprising seeing as the Dutch are known to be very clever at business.
> 
> Thing is if your looking for something special-you're better off just hunting packs of seeds yourself, that's were you'll find a true gem that would blow the doors off a so called "breeder" cuts. Chances are if you are buying what's labeled a breeders cut it is mostly likey not a breeders cut. A breeder is not going to want to give out their prized female stock that they might still be using and making crosses with, no way. It's easy for someone to say so though. Also nowadays the next big cut could be in a pack of seeds you're running- look at the very expensive clone going around right now-white truffle, it's going for $1000+ for 1 cut- The white truffle came from a lil seed company called Fresh Coast Genetics out of Michigan. The white truffle is actually fresh coast's gorilla butter, it literally came from a seed of fresh coast's genetics gorilla butter which is- gorilla glue #4 x Peanut butter breath, couple years ago you could get a pack of the Gorilla Butter for under $100- my buddy ran it and it was fire.
> 
> If you want something that is usually only in cut form there's few breeders that probably have s1 of said cut like csi who is awesome and trusted for reversed genetics.


Funny how it goes. That Truffle is herming (no surprise) in the privileged people's gardens and as well in the hands of the many that bought into the hype. Looks like fools gold from the views of it I have seen and it will fade into the past before we know it and something else catches everyone's eyes as it's marketed by hype.

I actually wasted my money on the Chem91 seeds and no offense to Nspecta I see why he's not hoarding them lol nothing really special unless you sift and sift. It's why I just said enough is enough I'll just get the real thing and be done with the waste of my money hunting through the S1'S. And this I did and I have zero regrets now even though it's not a unicorn or holy grail.

But yes generally the seeds are going to be a better bet then the hyped up cut and the many subpar close but no cigar cuts. There's a lot of fakes in the scene and it's as if it's like someone is sending out more than just one cut to throw the masses off while the privileged continue to hype and work the cut that's not openly shared. I've yet to see a breeders cut that really stood out. Most of these are just potent if anything and all too often their poor breeding plants.

Yeah buddy those mid 90's genetics coming through the Dam were epic in so many ways and it was an era of it's own unlike the lame one taking place nowadays!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Tang read what happened with you man that fucking sucks dude. I feel ya. I went thru something similar, though I didn't get any virus or pests with cut I bought- nothing like that. Just paid for what I thought was a legit breeders cut and it ended up being trash, ran it twice cause I thought it might have been me not being used to feeding what the cut needed and nope it's just it sucked. My buddy also ran it and it also sucked for it him. Cut was $350 and has made me very weary of grabbing online clones from vendors. Feel like you're better off chatting with your fellow growers and trading with them. I'm so lucky also because I almost did a full room run with that cut and that really would have set me back huge.


Aww thanks. I suppose it comes with the territory but it sure doesnt make it sting any less when you've wasted that kind of time on something you wanted to run in production.
And I gotchu on the Trop Cherry. I'm retesting moms atm, but give me a couple weeks.


Dividedsky said:


> white truffle, it's going for $1000+ for 1 cut- The white truffle came from a lil seed company called Fresh Coast Genetics out of Michigan. The white truffle is actually fresh coast's gorilla butter, it literally came from a seed of fresh coast's genetics gorilla butter which is- gorilla glue #4 x Peanut butter breath, couple years ago you could get a pack of the Gorilla Butter for under $100- my buddy ran it and it was fire.


I still dont get the hype over this one. I get that it washes well but so do countless others. There are sooo many similar crosses with GG4/Dosi/Breath that one could easily find multiple keepers from. *shrugs*


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 13, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> @LGND has the tropicanna cherry sourced directly from Mailnly, that's gonna be as legit as it gets..


Hes a great guy to. One of the few people on strainly that I actually got the cut he advertised .Very informative and helpful to


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww thanks. I suppose it comes with the territory but it sure doesnt make it sting any less when you've wasted that kind of time on something you wanted to run in production.
> And I gotchu on the Trop Cherry. I'm retesting moms atm, but give me a couple weeks.
> 
> I still dont get the hype over this one. I get that it washes well but so do countless others. There are sooo many similar crosses with GG4/Dosi/Breath that one could easily find multiple keepers from. *shrugs*


Same with the Koosh, I bet I can find a better cut out of the same seeds without needing more than a few packs. 800 plants, there should be a good bit of cuts . I know that line and my OGKB Pine Bomb came out of this one. Only two packs necessary


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Funny how it goes. That Truffle is herming (no surprise) in the privileged people's gardens and as well in the hands of the many that bought into the hype. Looks like fools gold from the views of it I have seen and it will fade into the past before we know it and something else catches everyone's eyes as it's marketed by hype.
> 
> I actually wasted my money on the Chem91 seeds and no offense to Nspecta I see why he's not hoarding them lol nothing really special unless you sift and sift. It's why I just said enough is enough I'll just get the real thing and be done with the waste of my money hunting through the S1'S. And this I did and I have zero regrets now even though it's not a unicorn or holy grail.
> 
> ...


Seen breeders direct talking bout s1s the other day of calebs, the lemon tree. Some guy claimed his pack of lemon tree was shit lol and the discussion turned to s1s and apparently you will hardly find a replica of mom but will prolly find a better one but having to go thru more numbers. I kinda thought was kinda the other way around. Between that and getting some of hybs exe and reading the brochure, he has a lil diff take on fems, making fems, breeding fems. If I read it right, he says you making your own hybrids etc is a good thing, seed line improvement and total control of both parents without time and mistakes made with males you use sometimes


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Seen breeders direct talking bout s1s the other day of calebs, the lemon tree. Some guy claimed his pack of lemon tree was shit lol and the discussion turned to s1s and apparently you will hardly find a replica of mom but will prolly find a better one but having to go thru more numbers. I kinda thought was kinda the other way around. Between that and getting some of hybs exe and reading the brochure, he has a lil diff take on fems, making fems, breeding fems. If I read it right, he says you making your own hybrids etc is a good thing, seed line improvement and total control of both parents without time and mistakes made with males you use sometimes


Yes it does depend on what exactly is being Selfed. If it's just a Super Polyhybrid like a good amount of the cuts, it is a mutt and can be a lot of fun to pick apart be it in a outcross, or just selfing to omit anything else becoming a part of the deck your accessing in this situation. With truer breeding plants and actual IBL types your gonna find pretty much the same phenotypes and it often is weaker in several things beyond just vigor, from potency to immunity there's a trade off when they are selfed as negative traits can be doubled up.

Breeding for yourself and making true highbrid stock is a great way to escape the game and become self sufficient. This is where the grower can really put their skills to the test and learn about how plants combine, it doesn't take a deep understanding initially in regards to the selective and non selective breeding plants to begin the journey and I advocate for anyone who wants to do it. I'm a retired Chef and it's true that anyone can cook if they learn. They might never reach the professional Chefs pinnacles, but they can cook for themselves. Same thing with breeding plants, it's not rocket science and anyone who wants to learn the basics can easily do this. No they might never be someone reknown for their excessive talents and gifts with the plant, but none the less they're going to smoke well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Same with the Koosh, I bet I can find a better cut out of the same seeds without needing more than a few packs. 800 plants, there should be a good bit of cuts . I know that line and my OGKB Pine Bomb came out of this one. Only two packs necessary


I never got the whole, we hunted over 1000 seeds to find this one pheno...bullshit, I'm sure some have but let's face it most don't. I have found great gems hunting one pack sometimes it's hit or miss, but phenohunting from 1000 beans of the same strain for the perfect male or female cut is just more exaggerated bullshit to make it look like the customer is getting something that rare and exotic and being able to tax the shit out of said strain/cut/male.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I never got the whole, we hunted over 1000 seeds to find this one pheno...bullshit, I'm sure some have but let's face it most don't. I have found great gems hunting one pack sometimes it's hit or miss, but phenohunting from 1000 beans of the same strain for the perfect male or female cut is just more exaggerated bullshit to make it look like the customer is getting something that rare and exotic and being able to tax the shit put of said strain/cut/male.


I feel like 2 packs is the sweet spot ,if I cant find what im looking for out of 10-12 females then its on to the next .usually I find a keeper from one pack. Modern genetics really are great...


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I never got the whole, we hunted over 1000 seeds to find this one pheno...bullshit, I'm sure some have but let's face it most don't. I have found great gems hunting one pack sometimes it's hit or miss, but phenohunting from 1000 beans of the same strain for the perfect male or female cut is just more exaggerated bullshit to make it look like the customer is getting something that rare and exotic and being able to tax the shit out of said strain/cut/male.


Tell me sweet little lies! If you look at the sheer amount I have posted on Insta under the Manidoo Seeds handle I use for my project your gonna find that nothing was selected out of anything more than just a few trays and a few hundred is more than enough to find plenty of keepers regardless of the seed origin and stock. We picked killer highbrid plants back in the midst of the 90's out of Mexican import that was Hybridized with Broad Leaf types and it was never necessary even then to grow more than just a handful of seeds to find gems.

Sadly Sam the Smartass or Skunk Man as he loves to be known insisted that people are just poorly breeding with poor numbers be it direct lines or open pollination where he stated you need more than just hundreds lol

This plant evolved in smaller isolated places then he's letting others know. It only grows in the thousands when planted in the thousands for charas and other products including textiles from the diversity of plants used for not just hash but utilized to their fullest potential from textiles to seed and oils.

Otherwise there's no magical forrests of thousands and thousands of plants growing wild to even compare. I also have to say that nature takes out the weak and people like Sam include it when open pollination takes place smh ! Might explain why his skunk went sweet somewhere in the midst of his work lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have run 5 different growers keeper cuts of pbb. So say each popped 1 pack each to find that keeper . Out of these 5 I could pick a keeper depending on what I am looking for terps, yield, color ect. Each one is different pheno some similar in ways but each different. That tells me you may find something special in one pack but the more you hunt the more you may find something really unique.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 13, 2021)

Shinobi_cuts has not shipped to me again yet, had said Monday. Haven't heard nothing since. For now I see it as it is. I have many plants I can use for now (thank god). Hoping I get a tracking number today. Time will tell. In his defense I think he is swamped so... im not being a dick. Fingers crossed, still think he will ship though.

Dookie farms delivered and was a fair deal. Grabbed the gmo and helln back (swamp boys). Overnight and packed well. No complaints here. Seen the genetics in other forums already. He is legit imo.

Have the "weasel cut" Sour d in transit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of talks and my family holding the cut for 25 years before it was lost *smoke from fire next store lol. Def think it's the real deal. Guy knew more about sour than most I come across. May run it small in living soil this round so I can report back. The good ol days!

Happy growing!


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I have run 5 different growers keeper cuts of pbb. So say each popped 1 pack each to find that keeper . Out of these 5 I could pick a keeper depending on what I am looking for terps, yield, color ect. Each one is different pheno some similar in ways but each different. That tells me you may find something special in one pack but the more you hunt the more you may find something really unique.


Tell me sweet little lies. If you look at my insta channel under ManidooSeeds your gonna find nothing but Elites I pulled out of my own work never needing more than just a few trays max.And rarely ever beyond just a few dozen at max unless it's a female hit by several males or just a selfing exploration

Sam the loudmouth is a good reason people think they need to start with hundreds even though he says that is nothing more than a laugh. But hey he does not cull what nature does in the open pollinated crowd he's supposedly responsible for breeding in the thousands even though it's apparent he couldn't even retain the skunk unless you want his sweet version lol . Sadly his influence is still echoing and people lie to stand in the shadows of a really nasty individual that thinks he's superior like the charlatans posing as breeders lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Tell me sweet little lies. If you look at my insta channel under ManidooSeeds your gonna find nothing but Elites I pulled out of my own work never needing more than just a few trays max.And rarely ever beyond just a few dozen at max unless it's a female hit by several males or just a selfing exploration
> 
> Sam the loudmouth is a good reason people think they need to start with hundreds even though he says that is nothing more than a laugh. But hey he does not cull what nature does in the open pollinated crowd he's supposedly responsible for breeding in the thousands even though it's apparent he couldn't even retain the skunk unless you want his sweet version lol . Sadly his influence is still echoing and people lie to stand in the shadows of a really nasty individual that thinks he's superior like the charlatans posing as breeders lol


I like that you are informative and willing to share your knowledge of being a breeder if I ever get that far I will ask you to pick your brain. That all itself is a whole another thread man.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Shinobi_cuts has not shipped to me again yet, had said Monday. Haven't heard nothing since. For now I see it as it is. I have many plants I can use for now (thank god). Hoping I get a tracking number today. Time will tell. In his defense I think he is swamped so... im not being a dick. Fingers crossed, still think he will ship though.
> 
> Dookie farms delivered and was a fair deal. Grabbed the gmo and helln back (swamp boys). Overnight and packed well. No complaints here. Seen the genetics in other forums already. He is legit imo.
> 
> ...


His antics are catching up with him and busy or not he seems like he's chewed more than he might be willing to put in a work week. 

I'll be the first one to say that it's not looking good for his reviews here as it adds up. Looking at the cuts posted and the others I've been watching it's like a wild show and you just might be getting neglected clones as it's being noted that quality has been poor too due to negligence on his end. 

I waited for about ten days for the cereal milk a while ago and it was a little bit starved & had been feasted on by the thrips. It was clean though unlike the shipments my buddy received recently infested with thrip pupae. These were really sick in comparison with the Cereal Milk I recieved. Couldn't pay me to take in a cut of his again- no way, not happening here and I thought he was okay initially even though I had to pay more than just $50 considering the time in nursing things back to health


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

The clone game is and will always be a thing due to the fact some are limited to space/plant numbers/time. This thread is to help those growers who have no choice but to seek genetics via clone with the best possible outcome.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> His antics are catching up with him and busy or not he seems like he's chewed more than he might be willing to put in a work week.
> 
> I'll be the first one to say that it's not looking good for his reviews here as it adds up. Looking at the cuts posted and the others I've been watching it's like a wild show and you just might be getting neglected clones as it's being noted that quality has been poor too due to negligence on his end.
> 
> I waited for about ten days for the cereal milk a while ago and it was a little bit starved & had been feasted on by the thrips. It was clean though unlike the shipments my buddy received recently infested with thrip pupae. These were really sick in comparison with the Cereal Milk I recieved. Couldn't pay me to take in a cut of his again- no way, not happening here and I thought he was okay initially even though I had to pay more than just $50 considering the time in nursing things back to health


So shinobi is the vendor you were referring to at the start?


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So shinobi is the vendor you were referring to at the start?


No I didn't get the PM from Shinobi if that is the question. That cut came from an individual is all and I don't need to point out this person as I am pretty sure they know who they are lol


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

I have been pretty limited to the few risks I have taken on Strainly. 

Only ones that I can recommend that sent legitimate healthy cuts to me as well as others I know was as follows:

All Star
Dookie
Aromatherapeuticgenetics
Pink Box


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> I have been pretty limited to the few risks I have taken on Strainly.
> 
> Only ones that I can recommend that sent legitimate healthy cuts to me as well as others I know was as follows:
> 
> ...


Ok now we are getting to the thread. You reccomend these 4. Who are the vendors you dont reccomend? Since shinobi and another you dont.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have dealt with 2 of those vendors ATG and pink box my review on them is posted aswell as my review with mainly and hybrid lane.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Tell me sweet little lies! If you look at the sheer amount I have posted on Insta under the Manidoo Seeds handle I use for my project your gonna find that nothing was selected out of anything more than just a few trays and a few hundred is more than enough to find plenty of keepers regardless of the seed origin and stock. We picked killer highbrid plants back in the midst of the 90's out of Mexican import that was Hybridized with Broad Leaf types and it was never necessary even then to grow more than just a handful of seeds to find gems.
> 
> Sadly Sam the Smartass or Skunk Man as he loves to be known insisted that people are just poorly breeding with poor numbers be it direct lines or open pollination where he stated you need more than just hundreds lol
> 
> ...


I definitely remember when I first puffed in the 90s there was skunk terps and very strong skunk nose on bud that was going around. Maybe it's a nostalgic thing, tend to think it might be, but I know I was definitely smelling straight up skunk in the 90s.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Ok now we are getting to the thread. You reccomend these 4. Who are the vendors you dont reccomend? Since shinobi and another you dont.


This thread bounces back regardless of the topics drifting. Sadly there's a lot of seed scams taking place too- never bought seeds myself but others have had horrible luck with 7 East as a example. Herms and Rope was the report from several people I know

I don't think there's another one I can list besides Shinobi, the others were people banned eventually that I and those in my Collective dealt with one way or another through Strainly. Oh yes, Oneoftheluckones already mentioned- Bad news Bear unless you want viroids and pests plus mold. 

Black Sheep, not through Strainly but One of my buddies wasted 600 recently to recieve nothing more than twigs and a few roots. Nothing survived and it has nothing to do with the shipping stressers either.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> This thread bounces back regardless of the topics drifting. Sadly there's a lot of seed scams taking place too- never bought seeds myself but others have had horrible luck with 7 East as a example. Herms and Rope was the report from several people I know
> 
> I don't think there's another one I can list besides Shinobi, the others were people banned eventually that I and those in my Collective dealt with one way or another through Strainly. Oh yes, Oneoftheluckones already mentioned- Bad news Bear unless you want viroids and pests plus mold.
> 
> Black Sheep, not through Strainly but One of my buddies wasted 600 recently to recieve nothing more than twigs and a few roots. Nothing survived and it has nothing to do with the shipping stressers either.


What type of strains do you like to grow and smoke, what your preferences on terps?


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What type of strains do you like to grow and smoke, what your preferences on terps?


Old-school, I have been smoking for a long time. I prefer strong vigorous cultivars and heirloom types more than anything. In the journey nowadays it's not the same nine out of ten times. I like mostly though my own work as it's customized for me

I have everything that there's terp wise either in cut or seed within the collective but I love funk, fuel and Skunk along with the classics like Bubba Kush and everything else that's unique.

Outside of a few cuts that are hard to aquire, Strainly served us to check out the new era hype and nothing has changed since we last did this sadly.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> This thread bounces back regardless of the topics drifting. Sadly there's a lot of seed scams taking place too- never bought seeds myself but others have had horrible luck with 7 East as a example. Herms and Rope was the report from several people I know
> 
> I don't think there's another one I can list besides Shinobi, the others were people banned eventually that I and those in my Collective dealt with one way or another through Strainly. Oh yes, Oneoftheluckones already mentioned- Bad news Bear unless you want viroids and pests plus mold.
> 
> Black Sheep, not through Strainly but One of my buddies wasted 600 recently to recieve nothing more than twigs and a few roots. Nothing survived and it has nothing to do with the shipping stressers either.


I understand the thread bounces back and forth but at first until now I didnt know if I was in breeders paradise or an ad. I truly like how your very informative and willing to share your knowledge just kind of wrong thread my man.


----------



## Manidoo (Jul 13, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I understand the thread bounces back and forth but at first until now I didnt know if I was in breeders paradise or an ad. I truly like how your very informative and willing to share your knowledge just kind of wrong thread my man.


Brother I'm off limits and I don't want to sell my passion and pride in the work I do and if I did it would be wrapped up so tightly nobody else could open it up.

Knot for sale, not even my own cuts I cull. Just here to help others see in a different way so nobody has to buy weak genetics and sick cuts if they want to go a different route. I left the trail. It's best that I don't speak like this in the main forums so onwards with the reports. Rains passed by and I have gardens to care for...


Walk in peace


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Old-school, I have been smoking for a long time. I prefer strong vigorous cultivars and heirloom types more than anything. In the journey nowadays it's not the same nine out of ten times. I like mostly though my own work as it's customized for me
> 
> I have everything that there's terp wise either in cut or seed within the collective but I love funk, fuel and Skunk along with the classics like Bubba Kush and everything else that's unique.
> 
> Outside of a few cuts that are hard to aquire, Strainly served us to check out the new era hype and nothing has changed since we last did this sadly.


Ya man I agree with alot of what your saying. I do like the modern day gelato/cookies etc. but must say they are completely lacking variation, when you've ran a few of em> you've ran them all. They become redundant. The looks and structure are so similar on some of these strains that you really can't tell different strains apart. Same with terps/smell all very similar at least to me anyways. I've been trying to find cookies/gelato strain that have a bit more gas/fuel terps and have had success with wyeast farms + crane city.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> Brother I'm off limits and I don't want to sell my passion and pride in the work I do and if I did it would be wrapped up so tightly nobody else could open it up.
> 
> Knot for sale, not even my own cuts I cull. Just here to help others see in a different way so nobody has to buy weak genetics and sick cuts if they want to go a different route. I left the trail. It's best that I don't speak like this in the main forums so onwards with the reports. Rains passed by and I have gardens to care for...
> 
> ...


I think we may have misinterpreted each other. 

Someone reported you?

As I stated above I like that your willing to share knowledge and help fellow growers but think this thread is about clone vending and who to and who not to deal with.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya my shinobi_cuts clones were clean 99%. But had definitely had thrips at one point. Trying to nurse them back to health still. Couple were so bad they got trashed lol.. heat stroke 


Happy growing!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ya my shinobi_cuts clones were clean 99%. But had definitely had thrips at one point. Trying to nurse them back to health still. Couple were so bad they got trashed lol.. heat stroke


Monterey Garden Insect Spray (Spinosad) works pretty well on thrips.

As for heat stroke, I (again) recommend using Phase 22 Cryopak "phase change" packs in conjunction with ice or heat packs. You can read more details and purchase at Superior Shipping Supplies. During extreme weather I suggest two Cryopaks to each ice or heat pack. Even in mild weather when an ice or heat pack isn't necessary, you can use Phase 22's to maintain a moderate temperature.

The pack on the left is liquid, the one on the right is frozen solid.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 13, 2021)

Neem karanja oil mix in veg-week 2 flower along with pure crop 1 has worked wonders for anything I have come across. It has become my quarantine process and basic preventative maintenance in my room.

Happy growing!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Neem karanja oil mix in veg-week 2 flower along with pure crop 1 has worked wonders for anything I have come across. It has become my quarantine process and basic preventative maintenance in my room.
> 
> Happy growing!


Cool I just got a bottle of Neem, I'll look into that karanja.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 13, 2021)

Oneoftheluckyone is good for seeds and snips. I think some y’all need to try snips, then you can clone em lol. Per the heat, last year most took the summer off from sending cause of it, I seriously doubt they be paying for cryopacks, jmo. But it looks like money talks and they’ll send some. Lol damn the post office tho, every priority box I send or receive lately got a big portal hole in it, no matter how good it’s taped up lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Oneoftheluckyone is good for seeds and snips. I think some y’all need to try snips, then you can clone em lol. Per the heat, last year most took the summer off from sending cause of it, I seriously doubt they be paying for cryopacks, jmo. But it looks like money talks and they’ll send some. Lol damn the post office tho, every priority box I send or receive lately got a big portal hole in it, no matter how good it’s taped up lol


I had 2 boxes I received like this so I ended up changing location. Didnt like the feel of it I guess idk *shrugs*


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 13, 2021)

It’s everywhere, just tape everything up good. Prolly lookin for the oath keepers bombs in the mail lol


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Oneoftheluckyone is good for seeds and snips. I think some y’all need to try snips, then you can clone em lol. Per the heat, last year most took the summer off from sending cause of it, I seriously doubt they be paying for cryopacks, jmo. But it looks like money talks and they’ll send some. Lol damn the post office tho, every priority box I send or receive lately got a big portal hole in it, no matter how good it’s taped up lol


After my experience with rooted cuts I am willing to try snips. I agree most sellers probably won't spend an extra $11 for a couple cryopaks, but I think they would have less bad outcomes if they did. Sellers with $75 cuts could charge an extra $15 for enhanced shipping, and people selling cuts for $500 can afford to eat the cost themselves.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 13, 2021)

So I just received platinum gucci (Roc’s cut) from Rocbudinc himself, however I didn’t realize he would be sending unrooted cuts. They are not in the best shape & per instructions I did not dip in rooting hormone. I never had anyone send unrooted cuts so what can I do to ensure successOr are they too far gone


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> So I just received platinum gucci (Roc’s cut) from Rocbudinc himself, however I didn’t realize he would be sending unrooted cuts. They are not in the best shape & per instructions I did not dip in rooting hormone. I never had anyone send unrooted cuts so what can I do to ensure successOr are they too far goneView attachment 4943264View attachment 4943265View attachment 4943266View attachment 4943267


I know I'm usually a complaining SOB but those don't look that bad, put them under a humidity dome and they should perk up. I'm not sure about not using any kind of rooting solution though, never heard of that. Maybe dip them in something when they recover from shipping.

I would usually put them in a cup of water to perk up, but they're already in cubes so I guess go with that.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 13, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I know I'm usually a complaining SOB but those don't look that bad, put them under a humidity dome and they should perk up. I'm not sure about not using any kind of rooting solution though, never heard of that. Maybe dip them in something when they recover from shipping.


He said he already dipped them in hormex vit B after cutting. Says that gel restricts the cut from soaking up water & has better results with the hormex vita B. You think I should make a fresh cut & dip in powder possibly?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> So I just received platinum gucci (Roc’s cut) from Rocbudinc himself, however I didn’t realize he would be sending unrooted cuts. They are not in the best shape & per instructions I did not dip in rooting hormone. I never had anyone send unrooted cuts so what can I do to ensure successOr are they too far goneView attachment 4943264View attachment 4943265View attachment 4943266View attachment 4943267


you can still plunk them in a cup of water. Protocol on snips is cut the stem back a little bit and throw them no water for 24 hours then to the cubes and dome. If they already have been dipped just give them some aloe. You should be able to pull the dome after a day or two.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 13, 2021)

I didn’t see anyone bring up AGSIL16H (potassium silicate) as a remedy for PM. I usually treat my clones with this & it seems to work well.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 13, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I didn’t see anyone bring up AGSIL16H (potassium silicate) as a remedy for PM. I usually treat my clones with this & it seems to work well.


I've been mixing agsil powder and using it as my silica for a while, didn't know it could be used for PM though. I just got a bottle of copper fungicide, gonna try that for the next PM spray.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 13, 2021)

Potassium Silicate foliar spray seems to resist fungal infections by a combination of two forces: 1. It helps to strengthen cell walls; 2. it raises leaf surface ph to a point where mold and fungus can not survive.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Potassium Silicate foliar spray seems to resist fungal infections by a combination of two forces: 1. It helps to strengthen cell walls; 2. it raises leaf surface ph to a point where mold and fungus can not survive.


Ya pretty sure you can use dyna gro protekt as a foliar spray. Actually when just feeding protekt to my plants with waterings I've never gotten p/m. It's definitely toughens up plants leaves and makes them resistant to molds and high heat temp swings. To me dyna gro protekt is the best silca product on the market.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pretty sure you can use dyna gro protekt as a foliar spray. Actually when just feeding protekt to my plants with waterings I've never gotten p/m. It's definitely toughens up plants leaves and makes them resistant to molds and high heat temp swings. To me dyna gro protekt is the best silca product on the market.



Bas sells the agsil16 by the pound. X amount (grams) agsil16 x water = protekt. Def cheaper and I promise just as good. Makes no difference to me what you use just throwing it out there. Bas has recipe on the agsil page. Way cheaper and the recipe is at the same concentration as protekt. Having said that if I was to lazy to mix it up, protekt is what I would use most def. Best premix on market imo. Just like BAS better. Hope this helps if you didn't already know!

Happy growing!


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pretty sure you can use dyna gro protekt as a foliar spray. Actually when just feeding protekt to my plants with waterings I've never gotten p/m. It's definitely toughens up plants leaves and makes them resistant to molds and high heat temp swings. To me dyna gro protekt is the best silca product on the market.


I have some of this I have never used might start now. Haha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> He said he already dipped them in hormex vit B after cutting. Says that gel restricts the cut from soaking up water & has better results with the hormex vita B. You think I should make a fresh cut & dip in powder possibly?


Once he dipped them they are sealed and that is a good thing
I had a buddy who swore he could clone with only super glue

They look good for cuttings


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Once he dipped them they are sealed and that is a good thing
> I had a buddy who swore he could clone with only super glue
> 
> They look good for cuttings


I never knew this what does dipping/sealing the cut do exactly? For shipping?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I never knew this what does dipping/sealing the cut do exactly?


Not sure but that was his story LOL


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 14, 2021)

Less air I would assume can be taken in (similar to sticking in water when you clip). Just didnt know if it helped in anyother way lol


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pretty sure you can use dyna gro protekt as a foliar spray. Actually when just feeding protekt to my plants with waterings I've never gotten p/m. It's definitely toughens up plants leaves and makes them resistant to molds and high heat temp swings. To me dyna gro protekt is the best silca product on the market.


I've recently switched to mono-silicic acid in my feed as my silica source. I'm using the Grow Genius 40% MSA, which is pretty much the same stuff as Power Si, but 10x as concentrated.






Mono-Silicic FAQs - Grow-Genius


FAQ Silicon for plants: Have a question you'd like answered? Get in touch via our contact form or on Instagram. Feed AND foliar spray? If you can, do both. Foliar application biases silicon uptake slightly towards leaves, and when applied via irrigation there is a slight bias towards the...




www.grow-genius.com


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've recently switched to mono-silicic acid in my feed as my silica source. I'm using the Grow Genius 40% MSA, which is pretty much the same stuff as Power Si, but 10x as concentrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you add per gallon, I use power si and it works great but my wallet does not like it.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 14, 2021)

Got my sour cut and ICC cut from cloney soprano today. They had a very rough transit, all usps fault not him. Praying they will rehab fine.... fucking hate this mail bs.

Shinobi_cuts has shipped. I hope I get all 7 not 5 like last time. Least he shipped somthing out right?! Fucking heat!!!

Day 65 here. Getting the itch to start chopping shit... this inkognyto genetics irukandji just staying dark through harvest (rare in my living soil). All cloudy with a tad of amber. Def fire in these beans!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 14, 2021)

Also a irritating Flava unit from ink as well. Looking like 11 weeks lol... Def some donkey dinks on this gal. 11 weeks+ is irritating to me when rest finish at 10... had to tell someone lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> How much do you add per gallon, I use power si and it works great but my wallet does not like it.


1.4ml per 10 gallons


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I never got the whole, we hunted over 1000 seeds to find this one pheno...bullshit, I'm sure some have but let's face it most don't. I have found great gems hunting one pack sometimes it's hit or miss, but phenohunting from 1000 beans of the same strain for the perfect male or female cut is just more exaggerated bullshit to make it look like the customer is getting something that rare and exotic and being able to tax the shit out of said strain/cut/male.


Its kind of like lotto winners. Most winners only bought a couple tickets max. Don't hear many lotto winners saying they bought 1000 tickets. 

1 in a million can happen regardless of how many seeds you ran.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 14, 2021)

Most lotto winners play regular


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 1.4ml per 10 gallons


Wow thats awesome, im definitely going to give it a shot once I run out of power si.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've recently switched to mono-silicic acid in my feed as my silica source. I'm using the Grow Genius 40% MSA, which is pretty much the same stuff as Power Si, but 10x as concentrated.





Northeastbudz said:


> Wow thats awesome, im definitely going to give it a shot once I run out of power si.








Mono-Silicic FAQs - Grow-Genius


FAQ Silicon for plants: Have a question you'd like answered? Get in touch via our contact form or on Instagram. Feed AND foliar spray? If you can, do both. Foliar application biases silicon uptake slightly towards leaves, and when applied via irrigation there is a slight bias towards the...




www.grow-genius.com




[/QUOTE]

That stuff is stupid expensive. $24 for 10ml not including shipping  That is robbery.

get the stuff from Buildasoil and mix it into a 7.8% solution or stronger yourself I can make 8.5 GALLONS of 7.8% solution for $22…. It Even tells you how much to weigh out to make the solution yourself. Just sayin… why get ripped off








 Agsil16H Potassium Silicate


$16.00 with Free Shipping. You will receive enough AGSIL16H to make 150 gallons of Bug Spray. Use 1.5 Grams per ounce of Neem Oil per Gallon of Water for a Bug Spray Base. This is a 1.6 weight ratio hydrous potassium silicate pow




buildasoil.com





Also here’s a $5 off code so that makes it $16

Here's a $5 off coupon for your first order at BuildASoil. To accept, use my referral link:
http://i.refs.cc/7EDQ0skT?smile_ref=eyJzbWlsZV9zb3VyY2UiOiJzbWlsZV91aSIsInNtaWxlX21lZGl1bSI6IiIsInNtaWxlX2NhbXBhaWduIjoicmVmZXJyYWxfcHJvZ3JhbSIsInNtaWxlX2N1c3RvbWVyX2lkIjo2Nzg2MzI3MTV9


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> That stuff is stupid expensive. $24 for 10ml not including shipping  That is robbery.
> 
> get the stuff from Buildasoil and mix it into a 7.8% solution or stronger yourself I can make 8.5 GALLONS of 7.8% solution for $22…. It Even tells you how much to weigh out to make the solution yourself. Just sayin… why get ripped off
> 
> ...


 thanks man


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Mono-Silicic FAQs - Grow-Genius
> 
> 
> FAQ Silicon for plants: Have a question you'd like answered? Get in touch via our contact form or on Instagram. Feed AND foliar spray? If you can, do both. Foliar application biases silicon uptake slightly towards leaves, and when applied via irrigation there is a slight bias towards the...
> ...


That stuff is stupid expensive. $24 for 10ml not including shipping  That is robbery.

get the stuff from Buildasoil and mix it into a 7.8% solution or stronger yourself I can make 8.5 GALLONS of 7.8% solution for $22…. It Even tells you how much to weigh out to make the solution yourself. Just sayin… why get ripped off








Agsil16H Potassium Silicate


$16.00 with Free Shipping. You will receive enough AGSIL16H to make 150 gallons of Bug Spray. Use 1.5 Grams per ounce of Neem Oil per Gallon of Water for a Bug Spray Base. This is a 1.6 weight ratio hydrous potassium silicate pow




buildasoil.com





Also here’s a $5 off code so that makes it $16

Here's a $5 off coupon for your first order at BuildASoil. To accept, use my referral link:
http://i.refs.cc/7EDQ0skT?smile_ref=eyJzbWlsZV9zb3VyY2UiOiJzbWlsZV91aSIsInNtaWxlX21lZGl1bSI6IiIsInNtaWxlX2NhbXBhaWduIjoicmVmZXJyYWxfcHJvZ3JhbSIsInNtaWxlX2N1c3RvbWVyX2lkIjo2Nzg2MzI3MTV9
[/QUOTE]
Dyna gro protekt is definitely your best bang for your buck. Its super concentrated and strong, I usually only ever use 3 to maybe 5 mls per a gal. I'm sure both of which mentioned are great products but protekt is super easy to get and available at pretty much every local hydro store. The first one mentioned is a complete rip off for 10mls! You shouldn't be paying a lot for silca.


----------



## R.Raider (Jul 15, 2021)

Manidoo said:


> His antics are catching up with him and busy or not he seems like he's chewed more than he might be willing to put in a work week.
> 
> I'll be the first one to say that it's not looking good for his reviews here as it adds up. Looking at the cuts posted and the others I've been watching it's like a wild show and you just might be getting neglected clones as it's being noted that quality has been poor too due to negligence on his end.
> 
> I waited for about ten days for the cereal milk a while ago and it was a little bit starved & had been feasted on by the thrips. It was clean though unlike the shipments my buddy received recently infested with thrip pupae. These were really sick in comparison with the Cereal Milk I recieved. Couldn't pay me to take in a cut of his again- no way, not happening here and I thought he was okay initially even though I had to pay more than just $50 considering the time in nursing things back to health


My experience with him(Shinobi) was pretty similar. Took a couple weeks to ship out my first order. His communication is beyond terrible as well.

My first order showed up short a plant. My second order showed up with 2 out of the 3 on the verge of death and did die. Also all 3 had massive signs of a previous thrip infestation. Thrip damage, dead thrips and eggs.

He seems to have some really good genetics and very reasonable prices but he badly needs to improve his customer service skills and stop sending out questionable plants.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 15, 2021)

This^^^ he said he would reship Monday and he did. I received 2 cuts I never ordered and none of the other 5 that showed up with thrips damage and barley living (bad heat stress and over watered in a big way. I'm not talking shit on the guy but for me there is many I'd rather order from at this point. Ill pay more for clean legit cuts. The genetics may be good but having to quarantine along with massive rehab I don't need. I'm just going to take the $320 loss as I guess he don't want to reship what I paid for. 7 healthy clones... again make your own decisions, this is only my experience over the last 4 weeks or so....

Having said that I wish dookie farms had a bigger menu, he did deliver 5 cuts that are growing unlike the others.. I hope within a few weeks shinobi_cuts will grow enough so I can reclone and throw the rest away. Damn shame... I promise there was NO GROWER ERROR! JUST MEH CUTS... along with thrips!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 15, 2021)

Is cloning and a decent ipm THAT hard???????????????????????????. Kidding my garden is clean. May have to get into the clone business lol...


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 15, 2021)

I've reached out to Canna Clones twice about Kush Mints, no response going on 3 weeks.


----------



## R.Raider (Jul 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I've reached out to Canna Clones twice about Kush Mints, no response going on 3 weeks.


Idk know why so many of these strainly guys have such a hard time fulfilling simple transactions. I pay the money, you send the product. What's so hard about that?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Most lotto winners play regular


For sure but not buying 100s of tickets each time.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I've reached out to Canna Clones twice about Kush Mints, no response going on 3 weeks.


I talked with canna clones yesterday are you sure your txting the right #


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 15, 2021)

@Sqwee This is what’s available from canna as of Wednesday. Maybe he hasn’t responded since he doesn’t have any kush mints available at the moment…


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 15, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I talked with canna clones yesterday are you sure your txting the right #


I'm not txting a # or know of one. I'm requesting cuts through Strainly listings which starts a conversation in my account inbox. 

That list you posted also doesn't match what I see on his Strainly page, I don't see any Ice Cream Cake, London Fritter or Zookies.... am I looking at the wrong account or requesting cuts wrong?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 15, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Mono-Silicic FAQs - Grow-Genius
> 
> 
> FAQ Silicon for plants: Have a question you'd like answered? Get in touch via our contact form or on Instagram. Feed AND foliar spray? If you can, do both. Foliar application biases silicon uptake slightly towards leaves, and when applied via irrigation there is a slight bias towards the...
> ...





Northeastbudz said:


> thanks man





Dividedsky said:


> Dyna gro protekt is definitely your best bang for your buck. Its super concentrated and strong, I usually only ever use 3 to maybe 5 mls per a gal. I'm sure both of which mentioned are great products but protekt is super easy to get and available at pretty much every local hydro store. The first one mentioned is a complete rip off for 10mls! You shouldn't be paying a lot for silca.


I bought the 100ml bottle for $50, so not that expensive really as long as you don't buy the tiny bottle. Like I said it's only 1.4 ml per 10 gallons, so it works out to cost around 7 cents a gallon diluted, which is maybe a penny per gallon more expensive than Pro-Tekt.

I've used the cheaper potassium silicates for a while, and they do have benefits, however I have also read extensive studies which show that mono-silicic acids have additional benefits which silicates do not, so comparing silicates with mono-silicic acid is really like comparing apples to oranges.

Here are a couple of good articles on the issue:


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6027496/







Silica Additive Quality | Manic Botanix – Manic Botanix







manicbotanix.com


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I'm not txting a # or know of one. I'm requesting cuts through Strainly listings which starts a conversation in my account inbox.
> 
> That list you posted also doesn't match what I see on his Strainly page, I don't see any Ice Cream Cake, London Fritter or Zookies.... am I looking at the wrong account or requesting cuts wrong?


Yea, he responds best by txt. If not I would message him on IG or Twitter, but he’ll just tell you to txt anyway…
If not, I just saw that King Kong clones has some kush mints (rabbid hippie) in stock
That txt came directly from him on Wednesday. So maybe that’s the updated list. Dunno


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure but not buying 100s of tickets each time.


Think of each different ticket as a pack. You keep buying do you always have a winner?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 16, 2021)

Is there anyway to post docx documents in the forums. Trying to post our test results because apparently someone wants to accuse us of giving out HPLvD and me saying we have test results that clearly state negative is not good enough.

Nevermind, here is a screenshot. This is an older test we ran so most of the strains we tested out are not in our garden anymore. If you follow the acronyms there is Apple Fritter (AF) Sundae Driver 19 (SD19), Sundae Driver (SD) (blacksheep farm cut), Cherry Pie (CP), Runtz (Ru).... Have plenty more of these documents with just about all of our strains that have been on the menu since about January. I hate to hear someone not happy but it is hard to argue when we have this right in front of us.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 16, 2021)

Just a word of advice to vendors on Strainly. Go get all of your cuts tested. It is not just for assurance to everyone else that you are providing clean cuts but also assurance for yourself when someone tries to accuse you of it. I mean this one was mad I wouldn't "help him out" although all I was doing was explaining how we do testing so regularly and on all the cuts he had so it would highly unlikely come out of our garden. In my mind I helped him out by showing him test that it didn't come out of our garden. In his mind it seemed like helping him out was refilling his garden or something. That is consumerism though. Usually have some of the best people we work with but there are always those that want to pass the buck. So again protect yourself and others at the same time. It is a great investment. Even with multiple strains. We have 16 so we are about to drop $400 on testing. We added $5 to our cut prices so every 80 cuts sold basically pays for it each month and we sell way more than 80 cuts.
Just some friendly advice


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 16, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yea, he responds best by txt. If not I would message him on IG or Twitter, but he’ll just tell you to txt anyway…
> If not, I just saw that King Kong clones has some kush mints (rabbid hippie) in stock
> That txt came directly from him on Wednesday. So maybe that’s the updated list. Dunno


Thanks for the info, I'm not going to chase his ass around though. He is listing them on Strainly, not responding on Strainly and has no mention of how to contact him elsewhere. Just more shitty business practice and customer service from someone asking crazy prices for cuts.

If he's going to list on Strainly, he should be replying to people there.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 16, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm not going to chase his ass around though. He is listing them on Strainly, not responding on Strainly and has no mention of how to contact him elsewhere. Just more shitty business practice and customer service from someone asking crazy prices for cuts.
> 
> If he's going to list on Strainly, he should be replying to people there.


I can't speak for everyone on strainly but I will say that it is not the easiest to keep up with if it is a side gig. I am a CPA (certified pain in the ass) in my other more boring professional career and you think people on Strainly can be aggressive lol. They can't hold a candle to some of the execs I have to deal with on audits. It consumes a lot of my time so I have had to find a balance and the main balance I have been able to find is to answer as often as I can but also make it a point that anyone who I have a deal in place with goes through in a timely manner and will be followed through on. It limits my ability to get everyone but until I am able to switch over to my passion of growing on a full time professional level I will have to keep finding the balance. The one thing I will assure though is if there is a deal in place and you trusted me enough to give me money, I will make sure you get your stuff asap. That is also why I do not like to do pre orders. I like to have whatever is moving rooted and try to have quick turnovers from payment to ship. Again limits my ability but hopefully people can understand what some of us vendors have outside of Strainly.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 16, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I can't speak for everyone on strainly but I will say that it is not the easiest to keep up with if it is a side gig. I am a CPA (certified pain in the ass) in my other more boring professional career and you think people on Strainly can be aggressive lol. They can't hold a candle to some of the execs I have to deal with on audits. It consumes a lot of my time so I have had to find a balance and the main balance I have been able to find is to answer as often as I can but also make it a point that anyone who I have a deal in place with goes through in a timely manner and will be followed through on. It limits my ability to get everyone but until I am able to switch over to my passion of growing on a full time professional level I will have to keep finding the balance. The one thing I will assure though is if there is a deal in place and you trusted me enough to give me money, I will make sure you get your stuff asap. That is also why I do not like to do pre orders. I like to have whatever is moving rooted and try to have quick turnovers from payment to ship. Again limits my ability but hopefully people can understand what some of us vendors have outside of Strainly.


I'm sure its not but I've also been extremely patient, I sent a request once and it was ignored until it auto canceled and then a second one that is also being ignored. On a cut that he apparently doesn't even have but has left listed for over a month.

He's not too busy to respond to Dreminen169 about clones outside Strainly and if I was a potential customer that wasn't aware of this thread I'd still be left in the dark that you need to contact him through social media.

If I was asking and getting $500-1k per cut of some hyped up polyhyrid it damn sure wouldn't be my side gig, I'd quit my job.


----------



## R.Raider (Jul 16, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is there anyway to post docx documents in the forums. Trying to post our test results because apparently someone wants to accuse us of giving out HPLvD and me saying we have test results that clearly state negative is not good enough.


Just curious to know, can HPLvD be cured? Or once you have it do you have to toss all your plants type thing?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 16, 2021)

R.Raider said:


> Just curious to know, can HPLvD be cured? Or once you have it do you have to toss all your plants type thing?


It can be cultured out over time with meristem culturing and cleaning but I mean unless it is a rare killer plant then there is no reason. The price is up there. Probably a few k.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Think of each different ticket as a pack. You keep buying do you always have a winner?


Hell no, most go into the garbage can.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell no, most go into the garbage can.


If most packs are going to the can wouldnt your chances increase if you grabbed more packs? I have seen some people grabbing more then one of the same ticket trying to win.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 16, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is there anyway to post docx documents in the forums. Trying to post our test results because apparently someone wants to accuse us of giving out HPLvD and me saying we have test results that clearly state negative is not good enough.
> 
> Nevermind, here is a screenshot. This is an older test we ran so most of the strains we tested out are not in our garden anymore. If you follow the acronyms there is Apple Fritter (AF) Sundae Driver 19 (SD19), Sundae Driver (SD) (blacksheep farm cut), Cherry Pie (CP), Runtz (Ru).... Have plenty more of these documents with just about all of our strains that have been on the menu since about January. I hate to hear someone not happy but it is hard to argue when we have this right in front of us.



Well I have yet to get cuts from you but you are on my list. Enough people here have respect for you (people I trust as Reliable).

Also to boot you put you money where your mouth is and have no problem providing test data. You can't keep everyone happy. Hplvd could possibly mean I suck at growing lol. I can here the stampede of happy customers coming to defend you right now. 

I have even recently been on the recovering end of shitty cuts. It sucks but unfortunately if you play you WILL pay at some point. Most vendors if they are any good make right on it but grower error don't count. It's disappointing seeing you have to defend yourself as I've seen nothing but positive reviews and comments here bout auntie Jane! 

I saw this reveiw today checking what you have rooted atm. That BS won't slow me down from buying from you.... prob a competitor! We will talk soon im sure.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 16, 2021)

Does anyone on strainly have the banana og clone.i have been trying to get ahold of it with no luck whatsoever.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I'm sure its not but I've also been extremely patient, I sent a request once and it was ignored until it auto canceled and then a second one that is also being ignored. On a cut that he apparently doesn't even have but has left listed for over a month.
> 
> He's not too busy to respond to Dreminen169 about clones outside Strainly and if I was a potential customer that wasn't aware of this thread I'd still be left in the dark that you need to contact him through social media.
> 
> If I was asking and getting $500-1k per cut of some hyped up polyhyrid it damn sure wouldn't be my side gig, I'd quit my job.


The problem with this is that once you sell a few of those $500-1000k cuts> then some of those assholes that bought em in bumfuck wherever will give cuts to their friends and then they will give those cuts to their friends and so on, so forth...now alot of rare so called exotic cuts are around everywhere...That is when a cut will start to lose it's exclusivity and value. 

Also the breeders don't give out the cuts they are working with and there are cuts that are very tightly held in the US that won't be on strainly and never will reach vendors. The clone game as reached an all time money grubbing level and my only advice is to do you research on who your getting your cuts from, make sure they are trusted and have good reviews, get cuts tested for diseases and pests, and good luck. I'd also say never put you faith in one cut, test it and grow it out to make sure it's what you like, never just blindly think it will be automatically great and be worth to do a full room run of- that is when shit can go south and you can end up screwing yourself. There are good vendors out there but there is also a lot of shitty ones. There's also strains that are just not great, I've gotten bad cuts from good vendors before.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 16, 2021)

Mainely has a write-up about viroid on his profile page. This might be old news, but I don't remember it being there before.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Mainely has a write-up about viroid on his profile page. This might be old news, but I don't remember it being there before.


The dudding disease seems to be prevalent with some of the vendors cuts.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Mainely has a write-up about viroid on his profile page. This might be old news, but I don't remember it being there before.


Yeah It's new sorta, He changed it probably 4-6 weeks ago


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Mainely has a write-up about viroid on his profile page. This might be old news, but I don't remember it being there before.





Dividedsky said:


> The dudding disease seems to be prevalent with some of the vendors cuts.


Im working on tissue culture now, i've has success with microcloning next I'm going to attempt meristem tc the newest 5-10mm to get viroid free moms and cuttings available on strainly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The dudding disease seems to be prevalent with some of the vendors cuts.


Sure is. My very first run-in with dudding came from a "trusted vendor" (and I had peeps here waiting on cuts from that plant) To say I'm relieved life got in the way of me sending is an understatement! Testing is a great tool, but more importantly, I observe the plants closely thru several cycles to really be sure.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> My very first run-in with dudding came from a "trusted vendor"


Same here. I got mine from whom many would consider the most trusted vendor on strainly who actually no longer offers clones.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 17, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sure is. My very first run-in with dudding came from a "trusted vendor" (and I had peeps here waiting on cuts from that plant) To say I'm relieved life got in the way of me sending is an understatement! Testing is a great tool, but more importantly, I observe the plants closely thru several cycles to really be sure.


One thing about observation is that sometimes it can be grower or environment related as opposed to HPLvD. I have had teens bunched in a tent once with a low level T-5 light and some of the lower branches were going more out then up, trying to find light, with three finger leaves (some of which overlapped) and the stems were weak (didn't have any air movement in there) 
Sent a few sample in for testing to make sure none of the teens were dudded and all came back negative. They are now in another persons indoor garden blowing up and stacking. 

The test does not 100% clear the plant from any HPLvD. Multiple tests are definitely needed. I mean I am testing some decent sized mothers most of the time so just 3 leaves may not pick out the virus. 

I will be honest. I do not deal with many strainly vendors at all anymore even being one myself. I do not see many mentioning testing cuts in their methods and the way this thing transfers is like a game of hot potato for most. I mean this is a virus that people should be weeding out. It is mechanically transferred which means by human error. It is not some bug, it does not live in the soil or the water. It is in a plant and transferred to another through mainly human hands although there are some instances where bunching and rubbing may transfer. Knowing the source of the clones may help but that only can go so far. If Darkheart is point A then even with their history I trust point A. If someone without testing in their garden is point b then I am skeptical as hell. I will say this. I did grab cuts from MadScientist (MAC, Sundae Driver (Black sheep farm cut), Cherry pie, and Ice cream cake) not one of those tested out positive and the Apple Fritter from Mainely who has been probably tested the most next to the Ice Cream cake, has come back negative every time. But then you go and look at Mainely's page and all of a sudden you see at some point he even got the virus. The Fritter sticks around because its verified but from now on we only take in cuts from distributors that are leading the forefront in testing. Node labs, Darkheart nursery, Purple city genetics..... And even those we will test out still just to ensure that any coming in may not have been missed but those three companies run vigorous testing. Makes our testing look petty. But the goal is to isolate it out and garbage anything with it. If everyone had access to well priced solid genetics I feel like they would be more than willing to get testing done and part with the crap that has it. Then start fresh with less opportunity of bringing it in. 

One side note. Its rate in seed form has also increased. I believe it is still below 10% but that is enough to say that seeds can be a carrier as well. So people popping seeds of genetics that may be known for it may want to run some testing as well. 

Everyone should be reading DarkHearts white paper and their 3 part series about HPLvD. Great informative stuff in there. One thing I found reassuring is that the virus itself needs a living host to actually live. Its RNA sequencing basically only lasts about 2 hours in inanimate vectors. This means it is most likely not in your water supply, It is not in previous seasons soil, the transfer from pests is a low rate, it is not some sort of having to scrub down an entire room with bleach type issue. 

Clone distributors need to be more part of the solution than the problem. We all love this plant and want to see it thrive to the best of its ability.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyone gotten the Cheetah Piss or Gary Payton from *PNWStrainHunter? Are they legit? I want to pull the trigger but want to verify before purchasing. Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> One thing about observation is that sometimes it can be grower or environment related as opposed to HPLvD.


Agree. Thats why I observe for several cycles.


Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> the way this thing transfers is like a game of hot potato for most.


^this is a good analogy^



Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Its rate in seed form has also increased.


I've read this as well. And I'll admit, I'd thought of reversing a couple of my plants that tested positive so I could try to salvage the line but decided against it. They're just polys and its not worth the risk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 17, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> If most packs are going to the can wouldnt your chances increase if you grabbed more packs? I have seen some people grabbing more then one of the same ticket trying to win.


The odds increase but what I'm thinking is say 2 people both run the same cross, 1 person runs 100 plants and 1 person runs just 1 plant. The person that runs 1 plant could still end up with the better keeper.

Honestly I'd prefer to hunt through more but its not always the guaranteed winner.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

Scrogs314 said:


> Anyone gotten the Cheetah Piss or Gary Payton from *PNWStrainHunter? Are they legit? I want to pull the trigger but want to verify before purchasing. Thanks in advance!*


Chances are no one here as gotten those exact cuts from that exact vendor especially seeing as the the Gary and cheetah are new kids on the block in terms of hype cuts. You should just be checking if vendor is legit more than anything. I think some people have used PNW, cruise through the thread and use search bar, I'm sure you find some info.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 17, 2021)

Scrogs314 said:


> Anyone gotten the Cheetah Piss or Gary Payton from *PNWStrainHunter? Are they legit? I want to pull the trigger but want to verify before purchasing. Thanks in advance!*


Buy it Ill trade the fake chemd he sold me for it! Jk j


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Mainely has a write-up about viroid on his profile page. This might be old news, but I don't remember it being there before.


Thats statement he put out says it all, they closed up shop because of it. I'd say get all cuts tested yourself for (HpLVd). It's just not worth the risk of a ruined grow that could set you back 10s of thousands. This seems to be a lot bigger of a problem than people are aware. You pretty much should be surgical about dealing with cuts if your not getting them tested. Bottle of rubbing alcohol next to you at all times when in grow room and constantly be cleaning fiskar snips between pruning and taking cuts and have a bunch of extras snips.

Tissue culture and testing will be the way of the future. 

Also another great way to not get this, is the old fashion way> run seeds and phenohunt.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats statement he put out says it all, they closed up shop because of it. I'd say get all cuts tested yourself for (HpLVd). It's just not worth the risk of a ruined grow that could set you back 10s of thousands. This seems to be a lot bigger of a problem than people are aware. You pretty much should be surgical about dealing with cuts if your not getting them tested. Bottle of rubbing alcohol next to you at all times when in grow room and constantly be cleaning fiskar snips between pruning and taking cuts and have a bunch of extras snips.
> 
> Tissue culture and testing will be the way of the future.
> 
> Also another great way to not get this, is the old fashion way> run seeds and phenohunt.


Facts, I'm learning my lesson the hard way right now. I'm pretty much positive that one of my plants had TMV, its spread to two other plants in my flower tent and I may have to cut the entire crop down. I was also going to make some seeds but I don't trust breeding with anything in that tent.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 17, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> One thing about observation is that sometimes it can be grower or environment related as opposed to HPLvD. I have had teens bunched in a tent once with a low level T-5 light and some of the lower branches were going more out then up, trying to find light, with three finger leaves (some of which overlapped) and the stems were weak (didn't have any air movement in there)
> Sent a few sample in for testing to make sure none of the teens were dudded and all came back negative. They are now in another persons indoor garden blowing up and stacking.
> 
> The test does not 100% clear the plant from any HPLvD. Multiple tests are definitely needed. I mean I am testing some decent sized mothers most of the time so just 3 leaves may not pick out the virus.
> ...


Dark Heart knows a lot about HPLvD, because I swear they have spread that virus around more than anyone else. I personally think they still have it in their nursery, and won't buy anymore of their clones. Purple City Genetics on the other hand seems to have the dudding issue under control in their clone stock. I know they test mothers something like 5 times, so assume they are doing it in-house. Might be worth reaching out to them to see what their process is.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Facts, I'm learning my lesson the hard way right now. I'm pretty much positive that one of my plants had TMV, its spread to two other plants in my flower tent and I may have to cut the entire crop down. I was also going to make some seeds but I don't trust breeding with anything in that tent.


Thing is I'm not all about grabbing expensive tissue culture. The process of creating tissue culture sterilizes and cleans out a lot of what make a strains great so in a way changes the strain from what I've read.


PJ Diaz said:


> Dark Heart knows a lot about HPLvD, because I swear they have spread that virus around more than anyone else. I personally think they still have it in their nursery, and won't buy anymore of their clones. Purple City Genetics on the other hand seems to have the dudding issue under control in their clone stock. I know they test mothers something like 5 times, so assume they are doing it in-house. Might be worth reaching out to them to see what their process is.


I agree it makes sense that dark heat could have actually been the culprit of where this all came from. Several people have mentioned that. Now they're making money off of doing these tests. Each sample cost $35 to send in a fan leaf, that's a bit ridiculous


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thing is I'm not all about grabbing expensive tissue culture. The process of creating tissue culture sterilizes and cleans out a lot of what make a strains great so in a way changes the strain from what I've read.


I haven't heard that yet, but haven't really followed too closely either. My understanding however was that tissue culture basically restored the original genetics. I'm not sure how genetic mutations are dealt with during that process, but I assume that mutations are basically irreversible, and that those mutations are what is ultimately responsible for "a lot of what make a strains great" as you describe. I am interested to hear theories however.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jul 18, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Buy it Ill trade the fake chemd he sold me for it! Jk j


Did you get one of his other strains or just a random plant? Like it was a mistake or just bunk? Also was it any good lol?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Agree. Thats why I observe for several cycles.
> 
> ^this is a good analogy^
> 
> ...


I mean if you know your garden then it is much easier to identify, definitely an experienced grower like yourself. Especially with strains you have previously grown out.

The virus honestly scares me as a distributor. Not even as much for my own garden. The tests are investing in peace of mind.


Dividedsky said:


> Thats statement he put out says it all, they closed up shop because of it. I'd say get all cuts tested yourself for (HpLVd). It's just not worth the risk of a ruined grow that could set you back 10s of thousands. This seems to be a lot bigger of a problem than people are aware. You pretty much should be surgical about dealing with cuts if your not getting them tested. Bottle of rubbing alcohol next to you at all times when in grow room and constantly be cleaning fiskar snips between pruning and taking cuts and have a bunch of extras snips.
> 
> Tissue culture and testing will be the way of the future.
> 
> Also another great way to not get this, is the old fashion way> run seeds and phenohunt.


More like a bottle of 10%+ bleach. Alcohol doesn't kill the RNA off. Bleach will though. Whenever I am working on cloning I keep a cup of about 20% bleach near me which I dunk my pruners in in between each plant. Then I wash my hands with antibacterial soap (sing the bday song twice) then wipe down the handles of my pruners with some bleach, then rinse, then wipe down with 90% isopropyl just in case any bacteria in the rinse etc but by then there will be no virus load on my pruners.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I haven't heard that yet, but haven't really followed too closely either. My understanding however was that tissue culture basically restored the original genetics. I'm not sure how genetic mutations are dealt with during that process, but I assume that mutations are basically irreversible, and that those mutations are what is ultimately responsible for "a lot of what make a strains great" as you describe. I am interested to hear theories however.


TC is basically cleaning the plant from the inside out. That is why you soak it in a disinfectant solution. I also feel like since you are starting from a less established culture like we do when we clone regularly, it has a greater chance of reforming to its original structure as opposed to how you clipped it. Also when it comes to meristem cultures and trying to culture out diseases like HPLvD, the key is to try and get the newest growth which has the least chance of being infected already or the lowest virus load. That is my basic knowledge of it. Haven't attempted it yet but have thought about it. Especially with the limit on plants in veg.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I haven't heard that yet, but haven't really followed too closely either. My understanding however was that tissue culture basically restored the original genetics. I'm not sure how genetic mutations are dealt with during that process, but I assume that mutations are basically irreversible, and that those mutations are what is ultimately responsible for "a lot of what make a strains great" as you describe. I am interested to hear theories however.


When tissue cultured the plant tissue is cleaned, but that includes the micro-organisms. There are beneficial bacteria that influence the characteristics of a plant and it’s possible, though not certain, to change the presented character by adopting different species of bacteria. There are proprietary cheese caves that are maintained over thousands of years to preserve this phenomenon in cheese.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Chances are no one here as gotten those exact cuts from that exact vendor especially seeing as the the Gary and cheetah are new kids on the block in terms of hype cuts. You should just be checking if vendor is legit more than anything. I think some people have used PNW, cruise through the thread and use search bar, I'm sure you find some info.


I guess my hope was I've seen these clones for a couple months now and it shouldn't take that long to grow a mom and take clippings. Even if they are paying $2,000 for their clone, selling just 4 clippings for $500 pays them back. Then they have a literal money tree lol Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jul 18, 2021)

Also has anyone used Kingkongclones or Empirebreedingco? They are a little pricey but I'll pay if they are legit cuts.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dark Heart knows a lot about HPLvD, because I swear they have spread that virus around more than anyone else. I personally think they still have it in their nursery, and won't buy anymore of their clones. Purple City Genetics on the other hand seems to have the dudding issue under control in their clone stock. I know they test mothers something like 5 times, so assume they are doing it in-house. Might be worth reaching out to them to see what their process is.


The thing about DarkHeart and the spreading of HPLvD was at the time no one had a clue what it was and of course one of the largest clone distributors in Cali is going to be distributing it like hot cakes. Especailly when it is in the popular strain at the time (GG4). I blame them yes for spreading it but at the time there was little information on it. The fact that they put in the resourcing with the University and have isolated out the root cause and also have come up with the main testing for the virus is at least some reassurance that they took responsibility and addressed the issue. I mean it is not like they created the virus itself. Theoretically it was someone crossing over in to the hemp industry that brought the virus over to the cannabis side. Hard to find patient zero now though.
Regardless though, I have talked with a lot of the people at UC Davis who run the darkheart program for testing and they do their own rigorous testing even more so than what PCG disclosed on their IG post. I have tested out DHN Venom OG, GG4, Skywalker OG, and all have come back negative. The fact that they both are running such a rigorous program to weed out HPLvD is very reassuring.

Also the HPLvD testing is $25 a piece for three leaves of the same plant to be tested.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 18, 2021)

Was thinking of tissue culture myself. I posted a while back on keeping moms that way but not much was said. How long can you keep somthing suspended in the solution for? Before having to "reset" or transplant out etc. Very interested in it. Cleaning genetics (while I keep original mom) or keeping mom's like that period. 

Not sure on timetable of it all I guess. Some company "back up genetics" etc. How often do you start the process over again. More of hassle for small grower? Or a way to cram mom's together? Excuse me as I have read into it but im def stoned this am and need some guidance lol


----------



## mudballs (Jul 18, 2021)

1 positive review down, 2 to go on Strainly....soon ill be selling F1 clones like the others for $2000. look out world here i come.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> The thing about DarkHeart and the spreading of HPLvD was at the time no one had a clue what it was and of course one of the largest clone distributors in Cali is going to be distributing it like hot cakes. Especailly when it is in the popular strain at the time (GG4). I blame them yes for spreading it but at the time there was little information on it. The fact that they put in the resourcing with the University and have isolated out the root cause and also have come up with the main testing for the virus is at least some reassurance that they took responsibility and addressed the issue. I mean it is not like they created the virus itself. Theoretically it was someone crossing over in to the hemp industry that brought the virus over to the cannabis side. Hard to find patient zero now though.
> Regardless though, I have talked with a lot of the people at UC Davis who run the darkheart program for testing and they do their own rigorous testing even more so than what PCG disclosed on their IG post. I have tested out DHN Venom OG, GG4, Skywalker OG, and all have come back negative. The fact that they both are running such a rigorous program to weed out HPLvD is very reassuring.
> 
> Also the HPLvD testing is $25 a piece for three leaves of the same plant to be tested.


Boy that venom cut would be nice........!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> When tissue cultured the plant tissue is cleaned, but that includes the micro-organisms. There are beneficial bacteria that influence the characteristics of a plant and it’s possible, though not certain, to change the presented character by adopting different species of bacteria. There are proprietary cheese caves that are maintained over thousands of years to preserve this phenomenon in cheese.


Like the phinest chem d seems like a chem, but not THE chem d


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats statement he put out says it all, they closed up shop because of it. I'd say get all cuts tested yourself for (HpLVd). It's just not worth the risk of a ruined grow that could set you back 10s of thousands. This seems to be a lot bigger of a problem than people are aware. You pretty much should be surgical about dealing with cuts if your not getting them tested. Bottle of rubbing alcohol next to you at all times when in grow room and constantly be cleaning fiskar snips between pruning and taking cuts and have a bunch of extras snips.
> 
> Tissue culture and testing will be the way of the future.
> 
> Also another great way to not get this, is the old fashion way> run seeds and phenohunt.


Yep, as I mentioned before in this thread, my buddy who works for a professional nursery said they're using an electrolysis machine to make ultra low and high pH water to dip the tools in. You use one pair of snips while the other is soaking in the 2.0 pH water and keep alternating. I never even bothered to ask the name of the nursery he works for, could be Dark Heart for all I know, I'll find out.

Unfortunately seeds can get hop latent viroid too, but as of now they're a much safer bet (than clones). I would assume seeds can be tested, I'm gonna look into it.

Tissue culture requires a sterile area, similar to mushroom cultivation. I'm not sure if you can get away with using an enclosed glove box like some people do, you might need a completely sterile room, or at the very least a clean workbench area with laminar flow hood and some sterile shelving units to keep your cultures in.


----------



## Budderton (Jul 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats statement he put out says it all, they closed up shop because of it. I'd say get all cuts tested yourself for (HpLVd). It's just not worth the risk of a ruined grow that could set you back 10s of thousands. This seems to be a lot bigger of a problem than people are aware. You pretty much should be surgical about dealing with cuts if your not getting them tested. Bottle of rubbing alcohol next to you at all times when in grow room and constantly be cleaning fiskar snips between pruning and taking cuts and have a bunch of extras snips.
> 
> Tissue culture and testing will be the way of the future.
> 
> Also another great way to not get this, is the old fashion way> run seeds and phenohunt.


I haven't taken in a strange cut since 08 but I pop alot of beans and now there are studies reporting 8-10% transmission rate in seeds made from an infected female. FFS. Things might get worse before they get better...


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 18, 2021)

Progressive Options in LA is where I first got the Dudding Virus ... way b4 GG4 hit the Scene .... All these Clone companies were getting their cuts from P.O..... at one point they had the best real cuts of everything.... they also spread Broad Mites to the community b4 HPLvD ...Their Tahoe OG is the only cut Id take in if it was the real deal...no other cut to this point to me is worth dealing with this shit... test all you want.... it still finds a way to pop up on a branch hear and there... Seeds are the best option for clean stock... Ive seen it transmit to seed also... it was very rare and easy to spot from early Veg... I never re-use anything I take cuts with.... New Scissors, New Trays, New Domes... not going to penny pinch and bleach everything .... 

For the record I havent had any issues in years.... after it took years to correct and losing all my real Elite Clones and Seed Genetics .... its a nightmare when u catch it


----------



## SuperNice (Jul 18, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is there anyway to post docx documents in the forums. Trying to post our test results because apparently someone wants to accuse us of giving out HPLvD and me saying we have test results that clearly state negative is not good enough.
> 
> Nevermind, here is a screenshot. This is an older test we ran so most of the strains we tested out are not in our garden anymore. If you follow the acronyms there is Apple Fritter (AF) Sundae Driver 19 (SD19), Sundae Driver (SD) (blacksheep farm cut), Cherry Pie (CP), Runtz (Ru).... Have plenty more of these documents with just about all of our strains that have been on the menu since about January. I hate to hear someone not happy but it is hard to argue when we have this right in front of us.


Is that c91 what I think it is, and do you still have it?


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jul 18, 2021)

Testing means nothing cuz it still pops up here n there. Like I've said in a previous post, there's strainly members selling cuts with hplvd and don't even know it. If a seller is dealing with clones from DHN, other vendors, etc best believe they'll get it or they got it. It'll go unnoticed to the untrained eye...

OP


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Testing means nothing cuz it still pops up here n there. Like I've said in a previous post, there's strainly members selling cuts with hplvd and don't even know it. If a seller is dealing with clones from DHN, other vendors, etc best believe they'll get it or they got it. It'll go unnoticed to the untrained eye...
> 
> OP


Testing is about all you can do in reality to isolate what the cause is. I mean DHN is at the forefront of the research and also with the cleanup. If there is anyone I trust in this it is them. They go extensive with testing mother stock and doing TC. There is no eye trained enough to go beyond what testing would prove. I can understand it is missed in one or two tests but at a certain point it is full viral load throughout the plant. There were incidences where they cleaned out a garden and it popped up again without introducing new plants but it was found that it was spread by dried flower from a previous crop that had been contaminated and then spread by hands. Purple city genetics is not innocent in this either. They had it as well in some of their OGs. But they have acquired a similar testing regime to isolate out infected plants before creating mother stock. Not sure what your basis for it popping up here and there after being tested. Any examples of this?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Is that c91 what I think it is, and do you still have it?


Yeah, and nope, had to rotate it out to bring in new genetics.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

Here is a great three part that is basic but gives a good understanding of how this virus works. 






Hop Latent Viroid, Part One – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com










Hop Latent Viroid, Part Two – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com










Hop Latent Viroid, Part Three – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 18, 2021)

Damn, you can bring it into your grow just by handling dried bud that was infected.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Damn, you can bring it into your grow just by handling dried bud that was infected.


Should always wash your hands before going in your grow. Even if it is just to go check on things and not expecting to do anything. Something can come up. A plant could have fallen over or something and you just go to grab it really quick completely forgetting about your hands. 

Don't forget to sing the happy birthday to yourself two times.


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

Curious to know how many people still have cuts they’ve gotten from Strainly that are still keepers in their garden. Maybe let’s say a year ago or whenever the getting was really good on there. 

I think I’ll play it safe(r) & stay on seed island awhile longer. Never taken in cuts, what I grow for myself is good enough to not chase cuts. I’ll keep pheno hunting & if I don’t find a unicorn I’ll just take a tolerance break & get faded off some mids lol

I’m not putting on a hazmat suit just to grow some plants. I get it but I’m not about that life.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 18, 2021)

Grabbed some ecsd snips from shoreline. Anyone have experience here. Also a couple ecsd bx3. Have heard he is legit. Some here have said the same. Anyone have experience with this cut from him?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Curious to know how many people still have cuts they’ve gotten from Strainly that are still keepers in their garden. Maybe let’s say a year ago or whenever the getting was really good on there.
> 
> I think I’ll play it safe(r) & stay on seed island awhile longer. Never taken in cuts, what I grow for myself is good enough to not chase cuts. I’ll keep pheno hunting & if I don’t find a unicorn I’ll just take a tolerance break & get faded off some mids lol
> 
> I’m not putting on a hazmat suit just to grow some plants. I get it but I’m not about that life.


every time i think about cuts. im reminded of the fire i can find in a pack. & then i see the horror stories here lol. 
been hunting 10+ years. think ill stick to it. 
I gets plenty high 

(growing for myself & fam)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 18, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> The thing about DarkHeart and the spreading of HPLvD was at the time no one had a clue what it was and of course one of the largest clone distributors in Cali is going to be distributing it like hot cakes. Especailly when it is in the popular strain at the time (GG4). I blame them yes for spreading it but at the time there was little information on it. The fact that they put in the resourcing with the University and have isolated out the root cause and also have come up with the main testing for the virus is at least some reassurance that they took responsibility and addressed the issue. I mean it is not like they created the virus itself. Theoretically it was someone crossing over in to the hemp industry that brought the virus over to the cannabis side. Hard to find patient zero now though.
> Regardless though, I have talked with a lot of the people at UC Davis who run the darkheart program for testing and they do their own rigorous testing even more so than what PCG disclosed on their IG post. I have tested out DHN Venom OG, GG4, Skywalker OG, and all have come back negative. The fact that they both are running such a rigorous program to weed out HPLvD is very reassuring.
> 
> Also the HPLvD testing is $25 a piece for three leaves of the same plant to be tested.


That's great, but I swear that the cut of Chili Verde I got from them last year had HPLvD regardless of their attempts to clear it from their nursery.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Curious to know how many people still have cuts they’ve gotten from Strainly that are still keepers in their garden. Maybe let’s say a year ago or whenever the getting was really good on there.
> 
> I think I’ll play it safe(r) & stay on seed island awhile longer. Never taken in cuts, what I grow for myself is good enough to not chase cuts. I’ll keep pheno hunting & if I don’t find a unicorn I’ll just take a tolerance break & get faded off some mids lol
> 
> I’m not putting on a hazmat suit just to grow some plants. I get it but I’m not about that life.


Unless your looking for a very specific cut its really not worth it. Its a real pain in the ass not getting what you expect and pheno hunting is more fun . Most of them are pretty underwhelming compared to what you can find in seed form these days. It does make sense if you have very limited space.


----------



## SuperNice (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's great, but I swear that the cut of Chili Verde I got from them last year had HPLvD regardless of their attempts to clear it from their nursery.


Any pictures of the grow or final product? I happen to have that cut, will be running it soon.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's great, but I swear that the cut of Chili Verde I got from them last year had HPLvD regardless of their attempts to clear it from their nursery.


I would think if it tested out dudded it would no longer be in their rotation. They do monthly testing on all their main mothers and a percentage of the production plants every week. Would be hard for it to slip by. I mean the science behind it is there. 
What made you think it was dudded??


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> every time i think about cuts. im reminded of the fire i can find in a pack. & then i see the horror stories here lol.
> been hunting 10+ years. think ill stick to it.
> I gets plenty high
> 
> (growing for myself & fam)


I appreciate all the people posting in this thread it has been very informative. I would have ordered & probably got burned in more ways than one. I used to envy folks talking about clones in the throwback Clone Only Thread but this Strainly thread has me saying nah I'm good. Only testing I want to do is a smoke test lol



Northeastbudz said:


> Unless your looking for a very specific cut its really not worth it. Its a real pain in the ass not getting what you expect and pheno hunting is more fun . Most of them are pretty underwhelming compared to what you can find in seed form these days. It does make sense if you have very limited space.


Nothing I'm looking mainly bc I never had it to begin with. I can settle for trying out S1's if they are available


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> I appreciate all the people posting in this thread it has been very informative. I would have ordered & probably got burned in more ways than one. I used to envy folks talking about clones in the throwback Clone Only Thread but this Strainly thread has me saying nah I'm good. Only testing I want to do is a smoke test lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I'm looking mainly bc I never had it to begin with. I can settle for trying out S1's if they are available


S1's are great and in my opinion the hunt is allot of fun . Let's be honest this is allot of work, unless your surviving on growing there is no point to do it if your not having fun.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 18, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Any pictures of the grow or final product? I happen to have that cut, will be running it soon.





Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I would think if it tested out dudded it would no longer be in their rotation. They do monthly testing on all their main mothers and a percentage of the production plants every week. Would be hard for it to slip by. I mean the science behind it is there.
> What made you think it was dudded??


To me it was fairly obvious that it was dudding, because some branches were affected more than others. General lack of vigor and tricombs are usually a pretty tell-tale sign, especially when some branches are affected but not others.

Here's a pic of a dudded branch of that plant..



Here's a different branch from the same plant, which still seems a bit dudded, but not so affected..



Meanwhile the plants from seed in the same grow seemed fine and normal.


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> S1's are great and in my opinion the hunt is allot of fun . Let's be honest this is allot of work, unless your surviving on growing there is no point to do it if your not having fun.


100% Got a lot of variety going & will be doing a lot of pollen chucking. Be even harder quarantining, nursing, & testing new cuts. More power to the people who can fit all that into their grow schedule.


----------



## SuperNice (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> To me it was fairly obvious that it was dudding, because some branches were affected more than others. General lack of vigor and tricombs are usually a pretty tell-tale sign, especially when some branches are affected but not others.
> 
> Here's a pic of a dudded branch of that plant..
> 
> ...


Looks good either way, how did it smoke?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 18, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Looks good either way, how did it smoke?


It was decent smoke, but I frankly have higher expectations from "elite clones". The plants from seed I had growing right next to it turned out better.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> To me it was fairly obvious that it was dudding, because some branches were affected more than others. General lack of vigor and tricombs are usually a pretty tell-tale sign, especially when some branches are affected but not others.
> 
> Here's a pic of a dudded branch of that plant..
> 
> ...


Pretty sure this is not dudding. I mean if this is your observation vs the science of testing then I would say I trust testing way more.

To all those worried about the clone game again there are three questions you should ask.

Where did they source it?
What is their IPM?
What testing do they do for HPLvD

If you want to deal with people that carry the super rare, tossed back and forth along strainly gear, then yeah you will probably fall in to HPLvD because it is out there. Look for people who do testing, buy from reliable sources and understand the virus.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jul 19, 2021)

I ordered a few from Pink Box. Have them in veg. MAC1, Apple Fritter, Terple 17 and Violet Vixen. Anyone flowered these strains out yet from them?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 19, 2021)

Here's the mac1 caps cut I got from fc(well rep'd vendor). He's not on strainly, this mac1 was a free uprooted snip I got with a cut of compound jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato). The jokerz was trash. No trichome production semi OK nose, alright smoke. This was supposed to be a breeders cut. He since took the jokerz off the menu because of bad feedback. The mac1 caps cut was fire, ran in a tent isolated before bringing into main room. If you come across the jokerz cut from any vendor might want to stay away since this cut supposedly came from compound or at least I was told. Lots of vendors buy cuts from other vendor, so. This mac1 cut was good as you can tell no hop stds.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's the mac1 caps cut I got from fc(well rep'd vendor). He's not on strainly, this mac1 was a free uprooted snip I got with a cut of compound jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato). The jokerz was trash. No trichome production semi OK nose, alright smoke. This was supposed to be a breeders cut. He since took the jokerz off the menu because of bad feedback. The mac1 caps cut was fire, ran in a tent isolated before bringing into main room. If you come across the jokerz cut from any vendor might want to stay away since this cut supposedly came from compound or at least I was told. Lots of vendors buy cuts from other vendor, so. This mac1 cut was good as you can tell no hop stds.
> View attachment 4946951


FC?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Pretty sure this is not dudding. I mean if this is your observation vs the science of testing then I would say I trust testing way more.
> 
> To all those worried about the clone game again there are three questions you should ask.
> 
> ...


You are welcome to your opinion, but having grown the plant myself, I believe that you were wrong, and it was indeed dudded. This was over a year ago, and those are some of the only pics I have of that plant, to help illustrate the issue. If I had better pics of the more dudded branches, I think it would be pretty obvious. Again, the seed plants I had growing next to it showed no issues, and it was a progressive thing with specific branches, which is often a telltale sign of HPLvD. Also, as far as "the science", the science is very new, and it being a latent virus by definition, may not always be detectable when asymptomatic.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are welcome to your opinion, but having grown the plant myself, I believe that you were wrong, and it was indeed dudded. This was over a year ago, and those are some of the only pics I have of that plant, to help illustrate the issue. If I had better pics of the more dudded branches, I think it would be pretty obvious. Again, the seed plants I had growing next to it showed no issues, and it was a progressive thing with specific branches, which is often a telltale sign of HPLvD. Also, as far as "the science", the science is very new, and it being a latent virus by definition, may not always be detectable when asymptomatic.


The latency is in regards to the symptoms but the virus is fully detectable by 4 weeks. That is why they tell you to test once, then once two weeks later, than one more in two weeks. Being that they do pretty rigorous testing and it is still in production would lead me to believe that there is no trace of the virus. I mean I find it more likely someone would bring it in through other methods than it leaving their facility with the virus.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 21, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Shinobi_cuts has not shipped to me again yet, had said Monday. Haven't heard nothing since. For now I see it as it is. I have many plants I can use for now (thank god). Hoping I get a tracking number today. Time will tell. In his defense I think he is swamped so... im not being a dick. Fingers crossed, still think he will ship though.
> 
> Dookie farms delivered and was a fair deal. Grabbed the gmo and helln back (swamp boys). Overnight and packed well. No complaints here. Seen the genetics in other forums already. He is legit imo.
> 
> ...


How is that gmo cut I was about to order a GMO cut from King Kong clones but I can’t find anything on them really, I’m nervous to spend 425 on a cut and not get it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2021)

428grower said:


> How is that gmo cut I was about to order a GMO cut from King Kong clones but I can’t find anything on them really, I’m nervous to spend 425 on a cut and not get it


Hello new member ?
Interesting first post 
Oh and a big WELCOME to RIU


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 21, 2021)

This might be a stupid question but has anybody heard of a seller getting charged for shipping clones? I've heard they might get seized by the post office but is there any followup by the police? I guess as long as you dont put your return address you're fine?


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hello new member ?
> Interesting first post
> Oh and a big WELCOME to RIU


I’m a new member yeah but I’ve been around since the overgrow days. I’m just trying to find info about King Kong clones that’s all


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hello new member ?
> Interesting first post
> Oh and a big WELCOME to RIU


Also thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 22, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> This might be a stupid question but has anybody heard of a seller getting charged for shipping clones? I've heard they might get seized by the post office but is there any followup by the police? I guess as long as you dont put your return address you're fine?


Depends if they got lucky or they are trying to build a case , if its just chance most likely your just gonna get a love letter.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 22, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> This might be a stupid question but has anybody heard of a seller getting charged for shipping clones? I've heard they might get seized by the post office but is there any followup by the police? I guess as long as you dont put your return address you're fine?


If you keep an eye on the tracking it will say it got intercepted. For you to contact the usps. They will send a paper to the address request said name to go to the usps for their package(turn yourself in). Just use a false name and a location that is clean. As stated before if the location is suspicious/location is under investigation that may call for further action.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 22, 2021)

That was my past experience not with clones but other banned substances.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 22, 2021)

428grower said:


> How is that gmo cut I was about to order a GMO cut from King Kong clones but I can’t find anything on them really, I’m nervous to spend 425 on a cut and not get it


$25 bucks stings a lot less than $425 when you realize you've been ripped off and just paid someone for thrips and PM.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> $25 bucks stings a lot less than $425 when you realize you've been ripped off and just paid someone for thrips and PM.


That’s why I’m doing my research to hopefully not get any pests but it’s a risk you have to take when you are looking for a specific clone. In 16 years I’ve only gotten one clone to cause problems and that was when I lived in Colorado and my dumbass neighbor gave me a cut to save for him.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 22, 2021)

428grower said:


> That’s why I’m doing my research to hopefully not get any pests but it’s a risk you have to take when you are looking for a specific clone. In 16 years I’ve only gotten one clone to cause problems and that was when I lived in Colorado and my dumbass neighbor gave me a cut to save for him.


Maybe someone can vouch for King Kong Clones, I can't find much about them and their site seems sketch to me. No pictures of cuts, crazy prices and flower pictures ripped from other people which seems to be common in the clone game.

If they have a legit cut, it shouldn't be hard to post pictures of it and the results of flowering it out themselves to confirm the cut they're selling you.

Someone on here got GMO from Shinobi and said it was legit but I don't think I've seen any actual grow results posted from anything he sells. My experience trying to order from him wasn't positive, the guy you quoted about GMO wasn't sent the cuts he paid for and there are other reports of getting thrips from him but hey if you really want GMO, its only 25 bucks, could save you a good chunk of change if its legit.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 22, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> $25 bucks stings a lot less than $425 when you realize you've been ripped off and just paid someone for thrips and PM.



All I'm gonna say is this. I don't know I have not run it yet ( gmo, darkheart cut, from shinobi_cuts). There was however pest this that or the other and rough transit. I just was able to clone it (clean) day before yesterday... sorry I can't be of more help. 

Talk to venders they will often lower the price. Ask for source, if they get offended fuck them, go elsewhere. 

My opinion is this. Dookie farms sells gmo, cheap and real deal 3lb a light etc.(77-80 days) He is solid, proven and will give a much better deal than $420. He has 3 for 250 shipped overnight last I knew. He is legit and on thc farmer has a thread that will put your mind at ease. Just my 2 cents, fuck getting pests or ripped off. His cuts were clean and his reputation is good round here. Go through him.

Happy growing!


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Maybe someone can vouch for King Kong Clones, I can't find much about them and their site seems sketch to me. No pictures of cuts, crazy prices and flower pictures ripped from other people which seems to be common in the clone game.
> 
> If they have a legit cut, it shouldn't be hard to post pictures of it and the results of flowering it out themselves to confirm the cut they're selling you.
> 
> Someone on here got GMO from Shinobi and said it was legit but I don't think I've seen any actual grow results posted from anything he sells. My experience trying to order from him wasn't positive, the guy you quoted about GMO wasn't sent the cuts he paid for and there are other reports of getting thrips from him but hey if you really want GMO, its only 25 bucks, could save you a good chunk of change if its legit.


Personally from what I can find the best source right now is dookie farms regardless of him being banned from this forum.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 22, 2021)

3 for 250 and no thrips is the route I'd take^^^.. dookie farms.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> 3 for 250 and no thrips is the route I'd take^^^.. dookie farms.


Yessir that’s what I’m going to do he’s sending them out Monday free overnight shipping so I’ll keep y’all updated if you are interested.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> All I'm gonna say is this. I don't know I have not run it yet ( gmo, darkheart cut, from shinobi_cuts). There was however pest this that or the other and rough transit. I just was able to clone it (clean) day before yesterday... sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> Talk to venders they will often lower the price. Ask for source, if they get offended fuck them, go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


That is the cut I’m looking for so I’m super stoked he has it. I had it for a few years and also a few other cuts I loved running like the overgrow cut of fire Og (Grows exactly Iike the GMO cut) and few others but I was robbed by someone close to me almost 3 years ago now and they literally took everything lol literally all my lights, my cuts and 12lbs haha over 30k in stuff, I’m finally able to get back into this (I have kids and a wife etc I couldn’t afford to start over for a while) and it’s hard sourcing these gems again.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 22, 2021)

Whats up with this King Kong Clones, trying to sell you a tray of 50 clones for $1500 and the pictures they use are of completely different pheno types if not completely different strains like their Bruce Banger.

The Yuzu Sherbet pic is ripped off reddit of someone's dispensary pickup of Lime Sherbet.

The GMO pic is a stock photo from New England Reserve Dispensary.

The bud picture they use for Wedding Cake is a picture of OG Kush from The Herbal Cure in Denver.

Their site is a clone of Thecutsclub.com, I wouldn't be shocked if these are phishing sites.



428grower said:


> Personally from what I can find the best source right now is dookie farms regardless of him being banned from this forum.


Yea sounds like a good deal and its easy to find results from people that have grown it out.

Good luck and enjoy the weekend, temps are supposed to dip 20 degrees and hopefully some rain!


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 22, 2021)

Very glad to hear all these great reviews of dookie farms' GMO. I have a few of his gmo in flower now.

Has anybody ever seen a seller who posts thc tests of the end product? I know these numbers depend on the grower as much as the genetics but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 22, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Whats up with this King Kong Clones, trying to sell you a tray of 50 clones for $1500 and the pictures they use are of completely different pheno types if not completely different strains like their Bruce Banger.
> 
> The Yuzu Sherbet pic is ripped off reddit of someone's dispensary pickup of Lime Sherbet.
> 
> ...


Sweet we need the rain, this year has already been so much better than the last few years with rainfall, almost looks like we will get an actually monsoon season. I’m looking forward to fly fishing this fall up north, should be pretty sweet.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 26, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Whats up with this King Kong Clones, trying to sell you a tray of 50 clones for $1500 and the pictures they use are of completely different pheno types if not completely different strains like their Bruce Banger.
> 
> The Yuzu Sherbet pic is ripped off reddit of someone's dispensary pickup of Lime Sherbet.
> 
> ...



Us honest growers with fire cuts should get in the clone game. If you can't provide proof like real pictures, a sample, source etc imo you make yourself look foolish and sketchy.

By my count I've given away crazy money in cuts free at even 50 apiece I'd be well off. This is why these jokes of growers who can't send or resend viable material for you to work with piss me off. Shit I've given out 4 elite cut for free this week lol. Robbing others pics makes you look like a dummy! And like you can't grow the cut well enough to show others etc.

Sorry done my rant. My daughter crashed her 65 tonight and the ER is slow and irritating! No broken leg! Just tread marks over her upper leg and butt. She got run over. She was lucky! Love being a dad! Now my little little one decided he was hungry lol.. fun fun

Happy growing!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 26, 2021)

Hope she’s ok! Hope your nerves are ok too! Hang in there brother!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 26, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> This might be a stupid question but has anybody heard of a seller getting charged for shipping clones? I've heard they might get seized by the post office but is there any followup by the police? I guess as long as you dont put your return address you're fine?


Honestly I have never heard of it on a lower level, but that is not to say that is didn't lead to an investigation which in the end led to an arrest. Always need to be careful. I do remember reading about a year and a half ago the blockchain dudes or whatever their business was, got pinched for a whole bunch and the charges went to Interpol since they were shipping internationally.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 26, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Us honest growers with fire cuts should get in the clone game. If you can't provide proof like real pictures, a sample, source etc imo you make yourself look foolish and sketchy.
> 
> By my count I've given away crazy money in cuts free at even 50 apiece I'd be well off. This is why these jokes of growers who can't send or resend viable material for you to work with piss me off. Shit I've given out 4 elite cut for free this week lol. Robbing others pics makes you look like a dummy! And like you can't grow the cut well enough to show others etc.
> 
> ...


You should. There is a huge market out there. Need more distributors.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Hope she’s ok! Hope your nerves are ok too! Hang in there brother!



She will be ok. Thanks for the kind thoughts. Before that happend she put in a lap that was 10th second short of the fastest in the 65 A class history at the track we were at. Was a practice not a race but still gets recorded so that's cool. The boys in the 65 A class may be nervous of getting beat by a girl lol... makes me nervous lol, she can hang with me and I ride 250 A on my 125 or 250F or 450 A on the big bike. Her being a girl makes things soooo much sweeter!

In a mainly man dominant sport. Makes her dad proud! To top it off she was on her kawasaki 65 and her ktm is faster for sure. She just has green in her blood I guess. She would have had record beat on the other bike, she knows she puts in better time on the ktm to.

Sorry to clog the thread! Happy growing!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 26, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Blockchain was caught processing bho and had over 100 lbs of shatter. Interpol didn't get him for clones.


I thought it was for the shipping of seeds as well.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 26, 2021)

Canna Clones replied back to both my requests that were auto denied. I wasn't aware vendors could not reply unless they paid a fee and that was probably the cause of the long delay.

I have some GMO and Hellen Back cuts coming from Dookiefarms, I'll post updates when I get them and pics when I flower them out. He replies fast and was super easy to deal with.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 26, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Canna Clones replied back to both my requests that were auto denied. I wasn't aware vendors could not reply unless they paid a fee and that was probably the cause of the long delay.
> 
> I have some GMO and Hellen Back cuts coming from Dookiefarms, I'll post updates when I get them and pics when I flower them out. He replies fast and was super easy to deal with.


If you are not a paid vendor then you are limited to 5 accepted transactions a month. After that you can't even open a message with a transaction request. Still can read general messages though.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 27, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Canna Clones replied back to both my requests that were auto denied. I wasn't aware vendors could not reply unless they paid a fee and that was probably the cause of the long delay.
> 
> I have some GMO and Hellen Back cuts coming from Dookiefarms, I'll post updates when I get them and pics when I flower them out. He replies fast and was super easy to deal with.


I have the 3 pack GMO cuts coming from him and will also post updates etc and I agree was very easy to deal with, was sent my tracking number for overnight shipping. Should get them later today.


----------



## 428grower (Jul 27, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> She will be ok. Thanks for the kind thoughts. Before that happend she put in a lap that was 10th second short of the fastest in the 65 A class history at the track we were at. Was a practice not a race but still gets recorded so that's cool. The boys in the 65 A class may be nervous of getting beat by a girl lol... makes me nervous lol, she can hang with me and I ride 250 A on my 125 or 250F or 450 A on the big bike. Her being a girl makes things soooo much sweeter!
> 
> In a mainly man dominant sport. Makes her dad proud! To top it off she was on her kawasaki 65 and her ktm is faster for sure. She just has green in her blood I guess. She would have had record beat on the other bike, she knows she puts in better time on the ktm to.
> 
> Sorry to clog the thread! Happy growing!


That’s awesome! My daughter just turned 5 today.... they grow up too fast. Hope yours feels better!


----------



## 428grower (Jul 27, 2021)

Arrived overnight like it was supposed to, discretely packaged, and healthy rooted clones. Very happy with Dookie farms


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 27, 2021)

I hope to see 3lb a light in your future^^^^


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 28, 2021)

The next cut I'm probably getting is the Gush Mints pcg cut from Tomistein. Anybody here grow this one out?








Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow. - Empowering growers




www.strainly.io


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 29, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> The next cut I'm probably getting is the Gush Mints pcg cut from Tomistein. Anybody here grow this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have not grown it out yet but from all the grows I have seen of it, especially from @Cowboysbuds it is a heavy hitter with a huge yield. Nice deep purple frosty buds as well. Can't remember what he said on the terps but from the looks of it this is a solid plant. Especially for commercial production.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 29, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> The next cut I'm probably getting is the Gush Mints pcg cut from Tomistein. Anybody here grow this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will say this. The mother plant stacks on and grows fast. So definitely going to be a fast vegging plant.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 29, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> My PNW Apple fritter turned out to be kaka after putting em in flower


I take back the slander. They looked like shit in veg, looked like shit in early to mid flower, then finished great. Will upload pics.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 29, 2021)

This one is also apple fritter but from a local breeder. They all claim to be "Lumpy's cut". This one is much bigger and more dense, but less colorful.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 29, 2021)

Also black leaves vs green leaves. Will the real "lumpy's cut" please stand up.


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 29, 2021)

Good to know, thanks for the input. I know he's a well respected member here and he's got the most positive


SourDeezz said:


> I take back the slander. They looked like shit in veg, looked like shit in early to mid flower, then finished great. Will upload pics.


That's a relief. Mine are in week 6 of flower, I'll post pics when they finish. Yours look great


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 30, 2021)

Got my order from Dookiefarms today, a little heat stressed coming to the desert but otherwise nice large healthy cuts that will bounce back. Great communication, quick to reply to all emails.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 30, 2021)

So looking at some apple fritter cuts on IG, I think my local cut is closer to the actual Lumpy's cut. PNW's looks more like a gelato lol.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 30, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> So looking at some apple fritter cuts on IG, I think my local cut is closer to the actual Lumpy's cut. PNW's looks more like a gelato lol.


The smell should give it away. I've been gifted lumpy's cut (according to a buddy anyway), and it is spot-on apple donuts smell. Unbelievable how accurate the strain name is to the smell. It looks closer to your second pic, but not spot-on. I use HPS, so visuals alone can't tell the whole story.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 30, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> So looking at some apple fritter cuts on IG, I think my local cut is closer to the actual Lumpy's cut. PNW's looks more like a gelato lol.



Never had the ball to order from him... after watching this thread for a bit I think he's full of it... jmo. Hope it was good flower at least. People need to sell the real thing! I'm out in New England and don't have trouble finding cuts for the most part and the ones I can't I prob don't need anyway! Sucks to be taken! I'm still recloning/rehabing my shinobi_cuts Gelato 33 and divine banana I got quite a while ago. I pray his cuts are at least legit! That was a $320 doller mistake I wish I never made. Was told he would reship all 7. They were all trash,, he shipped me only 2 cuts I never ordered full of thrips. Fuck that! To the dump, no response since. Buyer beware.

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 30, 2021)

^^ that was a 2 month process just to end shitty, bottom line I can't reccomend. JMO


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 30, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> So looking at some apple fritter cuts on IG, I think my local cut is closer to the actual Lumpy's cut. PNW's looks more like a gelato lol.


Here is a pic of the cut. This was not grown by us but the cut came from us via Mainely. You can check the grower on IG


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 30, 2021)

I can say with certainty I think mainly cut is legit. I would not hesitate to pick it up from auntie Jane. I do know a couple people that hold it.

Happy growing!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 30, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I can say with certainty I think mainly cut is legit. I would not hesitate to pick it up from auntie Jane. I do know a couple people that hold it.
> 
> Happy growing!


Auntie Jane is just as solid as Mainely, if they say its a certain cut you can rest assured its true.


----------



## chiguy23 (Jul 30, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> View attachment 4954212


Those actually look super fire. I have his "zkittlez" and "sunset sherbert" in flower now. They looked like shit when I got em, and had russetts. It took a minute, but I cleaned em up and they are looking good. The zkittlez is throwing all 3 blades, looking like a og cut, so I'm curious to see if these genetics are authentic. What's the nose like on PNW's Fritter? I agree, does look kind of gelato-ish. Either way, looks fire!


----------



## iamcolin (Jul 31, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> So looking at some apple fritter cuts on IG, I think my local cut is closer to the actual Lumpy's cut. PNW's looks more like a gelato lol.


Here's a pic of apple fritter from lumpy. I think the colors are closer to the pnw cut

__
http://instagr.am/p/CM6AKowg3XA/


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jul 31, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Here's a pic of apple fritter from lumpy. I think the colors are closer to the pnw cut
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CM6AKowg3XA/


Hard to tell because you never know with lighting but the PNW pic looks like it purpled up like Forbidden Fruit would. The fritter throws off purples hues but has that green in there as well. But visual and through a computer screen is not the best way to tell.


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 1, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Hard to tell because you never know with lighting but the PNW pic looks like it purpled up like Forbidden Fruit would. The fritter throws off purples hues but has that green in there as well. But visual and through a computer screen is not the best way to tell.


Plus all depends on the light used and temps in the room I have the same cut as you do and heres a pic of mine on 9 weeks this one is ran under leds


----------



## chiguy23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Mattbryson said:


> Plus all depends on the light used and temps in the room I have the same cut as you do and heres a pic of mine on 9 weeks this one is ran under leds


That's the pnw fritter? Whats the nose like? Do you have any other cuts from pnw?


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 1, 2021)

Apple Fritter should be called Apple Jacks with the emphasize on JACK ..... pass pass pass


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Aug 1, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Apple Fritter should be called Apple Jacks with the emphasize on JACK ..... pass pass pass


The fritter smells like jack. Hell nah, I'll pass too...

OP


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 1, 2021)

chiguy23 said:


> That's the pnw fritter? Whats the nose like? Do you have any other cuts from pnw?


This one is from mainely but its the same cut Auntie janes has also


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 1, 2021)

Mattbryson said:


> This one is from mainely but its the same cut Auntie janes has also


 its got some sweet earthy smells i don't get alot of the apple smell but its not a bad strain would I pay high dollar for cut again prolly not but its definitely not bad strain to have in the garden and yelds well also


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 1, 2021)

Strainly keeps rejecting all my postings except one and I can't figure out why....


----------



## 70DAZE (Aug 2, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Here is a pic of the cut. This was not grown by us but the cut came from us via Mainely. You can check the grower on IG
> View attachment 4954840


Hello everyone. I've lurked here for a LONGGG time lol. This is actually my grow of the Apple Fritter from AJ. Temperatures were higher than normal since summer heat is a real bitch at times in my location. The average was about 80-83 and lights-off temps only 4-6 degrees lower than that. I notice that in my garden I get much more color on my strain in the cooler months when lights-off temps can drop quite a bit more.

Unfortunately, I lost my clones of this AF, but I have one flowering rn under 3 SF-2000s. The one in the photo was under a Mars Hydro FCE6500 (Baller ass light FWIW). It's growing great. I did take some clones at Day 22 in flower after my cloner pathogen issue, and they have rooted, so I am going to attempt get them to reveg. Otherwise on my next order from AJ I will just buy it again, because this is a cut that I want in my garden personally. I get a strong apple terp. Very present almost reminds me of when my mom would make fried apples as a kid. For those of you that don't know, "fried"apples aren't really fried. They're just cooked down in a saucepan into a mush, then used for various dessert fillings. There is also a little bit of "foot funk" in there too lol. It's stinky. 

Is it Lumpy's cut? I dunno. Don't really care tbh. It's a great cut and I think I can grow it much better than that even.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 2, 2021)

Helen Back clone isn't looking too good. Not sure if this is just bad heat stress from shipping or something else.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Aug 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Helen Back clone isn't looking too good. Not sure if this is just bad heat stress from shipping or something else.
> View attachment 4956782View attachment 4956788


Yea, it looks like it's been thru hell and back...

OP


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Helen Back clone isn't looking too good. Not sure if this is just bad heat stress from shipping or something else.
> View attachment 4956782View attachment 4956788


did you scope them at all for mites??


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 2, 2021)

yeah you might have Broad Mites bro


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 2, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> did you scope them at all for mites??


Yea first thing I did when I got them was to check the underside of all the leaves and the stems for pests or eggs with a jewelers loupe and I didn't see anything, just gave them another look over and still don't see any pests. Other than that I haven't done anything to them besides put them in some soil and give them a little drink of water phed to 6.5, no nutes. The GMO clones look okay, just a bit of tacoing from heat stress. I'm tempted to top the Helen Back to get rid of that mutated growth and that nasty leaf to see how the new growth looks but don't want to stress it any more until its recovered from shipping and transplant.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Yea first thing I did when I got them was to check the underside of all the leaves and the stems for pests or eggs with a jewelers loupe and I didn't see anything, just gave them another look over and still don't see any pests. Other than that I haven't done anything to them besides put them in some soil and give them a little drink of water phed to 6.5, no nutes. The GMO clones look okay, just a bit of tacoing from heat stress. I'm tempted to top the Helen Back to get rid of that mutated growth and that nasty leaf to see how the new growth looks but don't want to stress it any more until its recovered from shipping and transplant.


Doesn't look like hardening off and heat stress you would probably see a little more necrosis. I wouldn't chop any new growth at all. It could be PH or it could be Broad mites. Those are my two guesses. But it could be something completely different. The tacoing though is high ph. 

When you got them they were in Rockwool I am guessing?? The roots may still be in the rockwool media and not in the soil yet which could lead you to high ph stress even though you are at 6.5 for the soil. That is just something I have noticed before actually myself.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 2, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Doesn't look like hardening off and heat stress you would probably see a little more necrosis. I wouldn't chop any new growth at all. It could be PH or it could be Broad mites. Those are my two guesses. But it could be something completely different. The tacoing though is high ph.
> 
> When you got them they were in Rockwool I am guessing?? The roots may still be in the rockwool media and not in the soil yet which could lead you to high ph stress even though you are at 6.5 for the soil. That is just something I have noticed before actually myself.


Yea they were in rock wool, I always use rapid rooters, no experience with rock wool and just planted them in the soil like I would with rapid rooters. I thought they were heat stressed considering they came to AZ and the person who delivered them never rang the door bell so they were just sitting outside on the table for who knows how long until I went outside and noticed the package.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 2, 2021)

you need a scope that goes like 200x to find micro mites


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 2, 2021)

I was gonna guess russets.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Yea they were in rock wool, I always use rapid rooters, no experience with rock wool and just planted them in the soil like I would with rapid rooters. I thought they were heat stressed considering they came to AZ and the person who delivered them never rang the door bell so they were just sitting outside on the table for who knows how long until I went outside and noticed the package.


Today wasn't a nice day for clones outside.. I got in the car today @ 3ish and the temp inside read 114 F .


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 3, 2021)

Dookie got back to me about it said he doesn't know why its messed up. He said all the clones got a good spray of insecticide and a dip in Pure Crop before shipping. I wonder if that plus heat could have caused this damage? Only the Hellen Back looks like shit though and he offered to replace it I want.


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 3, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Dookie got back to me about it said he doesn't know why its messed up. He said all the clones got a good spray of insecticide and a dip in Pure Crop before shipping. I wonder if that plus heat could have caused this damage? Only the Hellen Back looks like shit though and he offered to replace it I want.


Never had no issues with dookie his cuts were always clean from what I could tell but I treat every clone like there is a chance they might have bugs or a issue I make sure I spray them like 3 times the first week with lost coast plant therapy or something like that but I have had some stressed out and look like hell after shipping but I learned what works for me to have alot less stress on the clone what works for me is when I get the clone I transplant it into a solo cup with coco Loco, great white and water in with some super thrive then I stick the clones in a tray with a dome for 24hrs with the vents all open then pull the dome off and keep the clones and not right under the light for the first week to get them use to my environment ( just what works for me )


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

One thing I have noticed by many businesses owned by smokers is they dont have the same business ethics as a non-cannabis-related business. Too many people in it for quick cash, or to supplement their consumption. I know more than a couple dispensories operated by former illegal dealers (pot, meth, cocaine, opioids etc) before this area went cannabis legal. They were dickhead drug dealers that didnt care how many families they destroyed or how their customers stole from their families and friends for the meth they sold them. All that mattered was they got paid. And then they take that money thats been stuffed in a hiding place for years and buy into the industry when it became legal. I know two brothers or I wouldnt mention that. They lost their licenses for buying flower illegally. But within 6 months time they were already back to business under a shell corporation and still in business today. Under cutting legal dispensory prices by 60-70%. (back to the same old tricks) And then there are the ones that work so stoned they cant remember who ordered what. Smokers work at their own pace and when you get irritated because you havent got your product in months all you get is "Im working on it bro give me some time" or "the latest covid excuse" And when you get it and the quality of the product is T-total crap and the next communication is sometimes followed with a parting comment like "Go F Yourself". Most of these guys arent dishonest they just dont have that good work ethic or this is their first foray into the world of entrepreneurship. Either they dont kow how or just dont give a rats rear. Now Im not saying everyone that smokes pot is a bad person to do business with. That would leave us without anyone to buy from in this industry...lol But I see more bad seeds in this industry than any other Ive encountered. And Ive met some guys that smoke that run a tight ship. They are usually the ones with their own large sum money invested or borrowed against their homes to turn this industry into their dream job and they rely on this business to make a living and feed their families. Hard to tell the good ones from the bad ones online when customer reviews are so easily manipulated. Thats why forums are much better for advice on who to deal with. You pretty much eliminate the competition posting bad reviews on their competitors and so many know each other here and have developed a certain trust or respect within the forum community.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 3, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Dookie got back to me about it said he doesn't know why its messed up. He said all the clones got a good spray of insecticide and a dip in Pure Crop before shipping. I wonder if that plus heat could have caused this damage? Only the Hellen Back looks like shit though and he offered to replace it I want.


That could very well be the effect of heat damage and oils. Definitely can agree with that. The oils could have clogged the stomatas. It should hopefully grow out of it.

Shipping in the summer sucks. Have to time it out to where the weather is right. Sometimes you have to turn down orders for the time being because the weather is a hell house and you know the survival rate and sometimes patience is better than sending a ton of cuts out as replacements. I follow the weather and if it is going to hit in the close to mid 90s I hold off.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 3, 2021)

Titanium Rex said:


> One thing I have noticed by many businesses owned by smokers is they dont have the same business ethics as a non-cannabis-related business. Too many people in it for quick cash, or to supplement their consumption. I know more than a couple dispensories operated by former illegal dealers (pot, meth, cocaine, opioids etc) before this area went cannabis legal. They were dickhead drug dealers that didnt care how many families they destroyed or how their customers stole from their families and friends for the meth they sold them. All that mattered was they got paid. And then they take that money thats been stuffed in a hiding place for years and buy into the industry when it became legal. I know two brothers or I wouldnt mention that. They lost their licenses for buying flower illegally. But within 6 months time they were already back to business under a shell corporation and still in business today. Under cutting legal dispensory prices by 60-70%. (back to the same old tricks) And then there are the ones that work so stoned they cant remember who ordered what. Smokers work at their own pace and when you get irritated because you havent got your product in months all you get is "Im working on it bro give me some time" or "the latest covid excuse" And when you get it and the quality of the product is T-total crap and the next communication is sometimes followed with a parting comment like "Go F Yourself". Most of these guys arent dishonest they just dont have that good work ethic or this is their first foray into the world of entrepreneurship. Either they dont kow how or just dont give a rats rear. Now Im not saying everyone that smokes pot is a bad person to do business with. That would leave us without anyone to buy from in this industry...lol But I see more bad seeds in this industry than any other Ive encountered. And Ive met some guys that smoke that run a tight ship. They are usually the ones with their own large sum money invested or borrowed against their homes to turn this industry into their dream job and they rely on this business to make a living and feed their families. Hard to tell the good ones from the bad ones online when customer reviews are so easily manipulated. Thats why forums are much better for advice on who to deal with. You pretty much eliminate the competition posting bad reviews on their competitors and so many know each other here and have developed a certain trust or respect within the forum community.


I was having this conversation with someone the other day. My dad once said "If you do something you love, you'll get by". That always stuck with me. There are a lot of great people in this business, whether legal or illegal. They are in it for the plant. The cash itself is a great supplement and definitely mitigates a lot of the risk in a sense, but their main focus was something about the product itself. I couldn't tell you how many countless times I have heard people say marijuana saved their lives. Whether getting off of pain meds, or psychologically or just being able to focus during the day. How many stories of soldiers with PTSD who are not able to disassociate from it until they finally found cannabis and it changed their life around. I mean I don't think scientifically it can cure all diseases and what not but I still believe that it is a wonder. It can cure so many ailments and illnesses and help with side effects of the others. It can be medicinal or recreational. It is just a beautiful plant and I myself owe a lot to it for helping me get by. The best way to do so is to pay it forward somehow.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 3, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> That could very well be the effect of heat damage and oils. Definitely can agree with that. The oils could have clogged the stomatas. It should hopefully grow out of it.
> 
> Shipping in the summer sucks. Have to time it out to where the weather is right. Sometimes you have to turn down orders for the time being because the weather is a hell house and you know the survival rate and sometimes patience is better than sending a ton of cuts out as replacements. I follow the weather and if it is going to hit in the close to mid 90s I hold off.


Yea I highly doubt its pests, they would be on the other clones in the same shipper and I'd be seeing this on more than just the one plant. Its still growing so with time it should grow out of it, I hope.

Definitely not getting clones shipped here again in the summer months, I'll wait for it to cool off. 

Dookiefarms and I talked about heat possibly being an issue before shipping and he took extra steps to give the cuts the best chance of survival getting here, I'm not holding anything against him and still happy with his customer service.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 3, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Dookie got back to me about it said he doesn't know why its messed up. He said all the clones got a good spray of insecticide and a dip in Pure Crop before shipping. I wonder if that plus heat could have caused this damage? Only the Hellen Back looks like shit though and he offered to replace it I want.


.


Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> That could very well be the effect of heat damage and oils.


I've had similar damage with Pure Crop. I know a lot of folks swear by it, and it does appear to be a good product but oils shouldnt be used prior to shipping, especially in this heat.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 3, 2021)

Too much moisture trapped in during stints in this heat will rot and mold cuts all kind of nasty as well!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 3, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I was having this conversation with someone the other day. My dad once said "If you do something you love, you'll get by". That always stuck with me. There are a lot of great people in this business, whether legal or illegal. They are in it for the plant. The cash itself is a great supplement and definitely mitigates a lot of the risk in a sense, but their main focus was something about the product itself. I couldn't tell you how many countless times I have heard people say marijuana saved their lives. Whether getting off of pain meds, or psychologically or just being able to focus during the day. How many stories of soldiers with PTSD who are not able to disassociate from it until they finally found cannabis and it changed their life around. I mean I don't think scientifically it can cure all diseases and what not but I still believe that it is a wonder. It can cure so many ailments and illnesses and help with side effects of the others. It can be medicinal or recreational. It is just a beautiful plant and I myself owe a lot to it for helping me get by. The best way to do so is to pay it forward somehow.


I woulda been a homicidal sociopath long ago if i didnt have pot


----------



## beercan (Aug 3, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I woulda been a homicidal sociopath long ago if i didnt have pot


It makes me run outa fucks to give!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 4, 2021)

The $500 So Cal Master Kush clone I bought on Strainly that had PM after a week has pythium or something, the whole plant just wants to rot to death. I sprayed it with liquid copper fungicide, which is a crazy blue color. If it doesn't recover in a few more weeks I'm gonna have to throw it away. I'll never again buy a clone of an old strain like that, or probably any clone for that matter.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 4, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The $500 So Cal Master Kush clone I bought on Strainly that had PM after a week has pythium or something, the whole plant just wants to rot to death. I sprayed it with liquid copper fungicide, which is a crazy blue color. If it doesn't recover in a few more weeks I'm gonna have to throw it away. I'll never again buy a clone of an old strain like that, or probably any clone for that matter.


How much did you dilute the copper prior to applying? I know on younger plants you want to use a very diluted solution to prevent it from burning the leaves. Pythium I don't believe is systemic so it may be the copper burn on the top. I would keep them in like a low light and see if they grow out of it.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 4, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> The $500 So Cal Master Kush clone I bought on Strainly that had PM after a week has pythium or something, the whole plant just wants to rot to death. I sprayed it with liquid copper fungicide, which is a crazy blue color. If it doesn't recover in a few more weeks I'm gonna have to throw it away. I'll never again buy a clone of an old strain like that, or probably any clone for that matter.


One thing I must say is as clone distributors and nurseries it is important that we do not take on more than we can handle. If you can handle 30 mother plants and maintain a healthy nursery, testing everything out for viruses and what not and managing IPM to a T then by all means. I have found the more mother plants the way harder it gets. Trying to dumb it down to 12 currently. Figure 12 is a good number to manage. Saves $100 a month on testing. Allows for much more spacing and separation of plants. Can always bring in new strains. 

I plan on breaking it down in to 3 different groups of 4 mothers that get cut together and then every 5 weeks one set of 4 mothers will go in to flower and we can either bring in new genetics or start fresh moms of genetics we already had. This way we can still carry an interchangeable variety. Still make a lot of these cuts available for the market (although in 15 week windows). And most importantly, maintain a stock of mother plants that we can manage effectively.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 4, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> How much did you dilute the copper prior to applying? I know on younger plants you want to use a very diluted solution to prevent it from burning the leaves. Pythium I don't believe is systemic so it may be the copper burn on the top. I would keep them in like a low light and see if they grow out of it.


I used 0.5 oz per quart. Thanks for trying to help, but I didn't burn it, it's just a sick plant. I transplanted it again. I've tried feeding it, not feeding it, whatever, doesn't matter. If more copper spray doesn't cure it, it's outta here.

I agree with keeping your stable of clones limited. One guy on Strainly used to have a limited number, but now he has 30 strains listed. I think I feel better about ordering from someone with less than that.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 5, 2021)

It has occurred to me that maybe this strain hates the Vegamatrix nutes that all my other plants (except maybe the Koolato) seem to love. I might as well hit it with chem nutes instead at this point, it can't get much worse. I'll report back on that in a week or two.


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 7, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I didn’t see anyone bring up AGSIL16H (potassium silicate) as a remedy for PM. I usually treat my clones with this & it seems to work well.


I haven’t said anything but we treat all plants with that veg and day 3 and 6 of bloom never have a pm problem


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 7, 2021)

R.Raider said:


> Just curious to know, can HPLvD be cured? Or once you have it do you have to toss all your plants type thing?


I know you can cut your way out of it as long and you have a good shoot


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thing is I'm not all about grabbing expensive tissue culture. The process of creating tissue culture sterilizes and cleans out a lot of what make a strains great so in a way changes the strain from what I've read.
> 
> I agree it makes sense that dark heat could have actually been the culprit of where this all came from. Several people have mentioned that. Now they're making money off of doing these tests. Each sample cost $35 to send in a fan leaf, that's a bit ridiculous


I think that’s how most ppl got it in so cal


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 7, 2021)

So could use some help it’s been a min for me here.. looking for PPP cuts pure power plant or aka power plant anyone hit the DMs and some high end boutiques do t want to pay 2000 or even 1500 but have no problem doing 7 to 10 flavors at 500 to 700 like Georgia pie Lemon cherry tiki madman cut looking for just watermelon zittles no cross and a few other things any help would deeply be appreciate.. it’s funny that lit farms did all these colabs with Grandiflora and nothing got out all ways on my list if someone has something in the pocket


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 7, 2021)

Just picked up the Josey Wales cut of GG4 & waiting game (fruity pebbles og x Mac) at canncon


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 7, 2021)

I could’ve sworn the booth at cannacon that I got these clones from said jojo’s nursery but can’t find them. Anyone know any clones guys with a similar name or something


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 7, 2021)

Found it, it was dojo nursery


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 8, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Found it, it was dojo nursery


Dojo/stoned ninja is legit. I have an AJ sour cut from him.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 8, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Dojo/stoned ninja is legit. I have an AJ sour cut from him.


Yea, he’s a super nice guy (stoned ninja). I’m definitely gonna be doing more business with him in the future. I got the cut in the craziest way as well. Got the waiting game at the event (only one left) then after the event was over saw stoned ninja in the parking lot & thanked him for the clone. He said someone didn’t come through on some reserved clones so offered it to me for a huge deal as he was about to be getting back on the plane to Cali. Wasn’t going to take it cuz I’m limited on space as it is, but figured why not. He said he got it directly from Josey Wales himself. So that’s how I ended up with a verified cut of gg4


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2021)

@StonedNinja rocks. Seeds and cuts. Bigger than life canna persona, funny as hell. Don’t mince words lol. Follow on twitch also


----------



## splakow (Aug 8, 2021)

Anyone has any good things to say about urban pharma on strainly


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 8, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Dojo/stoned ninja is legit. I have an AJ sour cut from him.



I like the original weasel cut best but I lost my aj sour cut!!! Still have the weasel cut (92 SI NY cut) and ecsd (shoreline genetics was the source for ecsd). Glad to see people still running that old school funk. Imo a sour grown proper and actually allowed to go say 75 or 80 days is hard to beat. I now know thc % means nothing to me. Them sour terps hard to beat! 

Curious though, does your aj cut show verigated leaves at all. Think mine did is why I ask. After a few years in Los it was almost non existing with just a odd ball here or there. When I got it it was heavy. Probiotic soil def helped. 

I had a pestilence cut from inkognyto from seed that was a mutant with every other branch had heavy verigated leaves as well. Then the rest the most beautiful branches one could ask for... wild!!! Sorry to clog the thread! Does Dojo ship???!!! 

Happy growing!


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 9, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I like the original weasel cut best but I lost my aj sour cut!!! Still have the weasel cut (92 SI NY cut) and ecsd (shoreline genetics was the source for ecsd). Glad to see people still running that old school funk. Imo a sour grown proper and actually allowed to go say 75 or 80 days is hard to beat. I now know thc % means nothing to me. Them sour terps hard to beat!
> 
> Curious though, does your aj cut show verigated leaves at all. Think mine did is why I ask. After a few years in Los it was almost non existing with just a odd ball here or there. When I got it it was heavy. Probiotic soil def helped.
> 
> ...


I have seen some variegated leaves here and there. I’ll try to grab a pic tomorrow, think there might be a few on my mother now.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 9, 2021)

So Hellen Back clone went through hell, now its coming back.



Whatever it was that caused this burned right through the leaves. This was the first new leaf she put out and each set of new leaves is looking a little better.

I still think it was the pure crop that did it. Dookie has been proactive about reaching out to me to see how its doing after I let him know about it and was willing to replace it. GMOs are doing good, starting to grow nearly a node a day.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 9, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I like the original weasel cut best but I lost my aj sour cut!!! Still have the weasel cut (92 SI NY cut) and ecsd (shoreline genetics was the source for ecsd). Glad to see people still running that old school funk. Imo a sour grown proper and actually allowed to go say 75 or 80 days is hard to beat. I now know thc % means nothing to me. Them sour terps hard to beat!
> 
> Curious though, does your aj cut show verigated leaves at all. Think mine did is why I ask. After a few years in Los it was almost non existing with just a odd ball here or there. When I got it it was heavy. Probiotic soil def helped.
> 
> ...


Not sure, you can hit him up on IG @stonedninja_


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Not sure, you can hit him up on IG @stonedninja_


He does, but they go quick when offered. Lil pricier than most, but yet to see a complaint


----------



## bulletxs (Aug 10, 2021)

Scrogs314 said:


> I ordered a few from Pink Box. Have them in veg. MAC1, Apple Fritter, Terple 17 and Violet Vixen. Anyone flowered these strains out yet from them?


I have MAC1 and Terple 17 from Pink Box. Both have been flowered out and are legit. BeLeaf follows me on Instagram and confirmed the Terple17. I’ll post some pics this week.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> So Hellen Back clone went through hell, now its coming back.
> 
> View attachment 4961525
> 
> ...


Wow dude, those fans looks rough- looks like some type of pest ate thru it like what you see with some outdoors but at the same time looks like some weird type of burn. Your new growth is looking a lot better and healthy. I'm assuming you got these off of strainly, well I'd definitely isolate that/or whatever cuts you got from the rest of your plants. Keep a eye on that one for sure, I wouldn't want the plant near my healthy vegging plants.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 10, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> So Hellen Back clone went through hell, now its coming back.
> 
> View attachment 4961525
> 
> ...


I agree with the pure crop. If you look at the earlier picture the oil did not completely eat through the leaves but started to then as it continued it finally did. I wouldn't expect any issues with any new leaves since they never were sprayed with oil. If this was a pest you would have most likely seen something. Most mites or thrips etc pierce the leaf but don't eat right through.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow dude, those fans looks rough- looks like some type of pest ate thru it like what you see with some outdoors but at the same time looks like some weird type of burn. Your new growth is looking a lot better and healthy. I'm assuming you got these off of strainly, well I'd definitely isolate that/or whatever cuts you got from the rest of your plants. Keep a eye on that one for sure, I wouldn't want the plant near my healthy vegging plants.


Yea Strainly, I isolated the clones for the first week and checked for pests, all good and nothing spread to the other clones that were with it. Pretty sure this was a reaction to being dipped in Pure Crop and then sitting in a box out in AZ heat. I have it in with my other veg plants for four days now and no issues with any other plants, its looking even better today.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Yea Strainly, I isolated the clones for the first week and checked for pests, all good and nothing spread to the other clones that were with it. Pretty sure this was a reaction to being dipped in Pure Crop and then sitting in a box out in AZ heat. I have it in with my other veg plants for four days now and no issues with any other plants, its looking even better today.


That's good man, it does look like some strange burn. Crazy that is causing the necrosis in the fans like that. Once you get some solid new growth- a node or 2 and some shoots, you should just clip those affected fans off.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 10, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I agree with the pure crop. If you look at the earlier picture the oil did not completely eat through the leaves but started to then as it continued it finally did. I wouldn't expect any issues with any new leaves since they never were sprayed with oil. If this was a pest you would have most likely seen something. Most mites or thrips etc pierce the leaf but don't eat right through.


I appreciate you providing help on this thread with issues that aren't from your clones and the lab testing you do for the cuts you sell. I'll be placing an order with you next but waiting for temps to drop before I order anything else. Thanks you.


----------



## bulletxs (Aug 10, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> I have MAC1 and Terple 17 from Pink Box. Both have been flowered out and are legit. BeLeaf follows me on Instagram and confirmed the Terple17. I’ll post some pics this week.
> 
> 
> > This is Terple17, the first pic was close to chop and the 2nd pic was a week or so before chop. I do want to note that lights on temps for both Terple and Mac1 were 82 while lights off was 75, less than ideal if you're really trying to bring out the color potential for either of them.
> ...


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 10, 2021)

Terple looks fire!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 10, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I appreciate you providing help on this thread with issues that aren't from your clones and the lab testing you do for the cuts you sell. I'll be placing an order with you next but waiting for temps to drop before I order anything else. Thanks you.


I truly appreciate your words. This community has given so much to me over the years in getting to where I am now as a grower. It is always great to be able to kind of pay it forward. The business side is very minimal to me. It is the culture that I love. I always hope I can be a positive impression on that.


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 10, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I like the original weasel cut best but I lost my aj sour cut!!! Still have the weasel cut (92 SI NY cut) and ecsd (shoreline genetics was the source for ecsd). Glad to see people still running that old school funk. Imo a sour grown proper and actually allowed to go say 75 or 80 days is hard to beat. I now know thc % means nothing to me. Them sour terps hard to beat!
> 
> Curious though, does your aj cut show verigated leaves at all. Think mine did is why I ask. After a few years in Los it was almost non existing with just a odd ball here or there. When I got it it was heavy. Probiotic soil def helped.
> 
> ...


Aj Sour


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 10, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Aj Sour View attachment 4962316




There she be! Thanks for the confirmation , I appreciate it! I'll be picking that up.

Got my beds back on track. Prob flip in a few days! God damn my ac working good! Some of these looked like shit lol. Beds work magic! Thought I'd have to wait least another week to flip but again my soil is amazing me! Now I need to stop being so fucking lazy and get my (2) 315cmh out of my 4x4 and put the phantom photobio in there place. To damn busy as of late!

Hope everyone's grow is going to plan! May your plants be green and your buds be big! (Without mold of course!)

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 10, 2021)

I had a similar experience with pure crop 1 and burn recently. Has never happened EVER before now. But it was ONLY PLANTS I SPRAYED! 2OZ per gallon as I always do (1st dose) then drop to 1oz per for maintenance etc... wtf happened I don't know. Still love that shit! Just more cautious now I guess... my beds on point now so no complaints here.

@Auntie Janes Nursery you deserve praise for your practice with clones etc. I have not ordered as of yet but have a massive respect for people who do things right, offer advice (not the shitty kind) real recognize real. Your not just a shit talker online who thinks they know it all. Other long time growers who know what they are doing pick up on that. Much respect, you deserve it... some advice you have given to people here gave me a VERY clear opinion of you. (A good one)

Happy growing!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Aug 11, 2021)

I've fried several plants from that stuff. Even lost a couple of them. Others completely unaffected. No idea why. I'll never use it again.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 11, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> There she be! Thanks for the confirmation , I appreciate it! I'll be picking that up.
> 
> Got my beds back on track. Prob flip in a few days! God damn my ac working good! Some of these looked like shit lol. Beds work magic! Thought I'd have to wait least another week to flip but again my soil is amazing me! Now I need to stop being so fucking lazy and get my (2) 315cmh out of my 4x4 and put the phantom photobio in there place. To damn busy as of late!
> 
> ...


Really diggin those beds. Nice set up, diesel!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 11, 2021)

Odd request but does anyone have pics of ICC in veg?

While trying to acquire this cut, I've ended up with 4. 
3 are very similar and one shares only a few traits...particularly the leaf margins seem extremely sensitive to rolling.
I dont believe its pest or pathogen related so I'm curious if this is something that others have noted with this cut.

Thanks in advance


----------



## splakow (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey how would a clone provider in NYC go about getting his strains lab tested?


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 11, 2021)

splakow said:


> Hey how would a clone provider in NYC go about getting his strains lab tested?


Tested for what?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 11, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Odd request but does anyone have pics of ICC in veg?
> 
> While trying to acquire this cut, I've ended up with 4.
> 3 are very similar and one shares only a few traits...particularly the leaf margins seem extremely sensitive to rolling.
> ...



Mine has the leaf roll to it and just started slowly growing lol. All new growth has the roll to it whole leaf I think.... I can keep plants happy... it's the only one... Will be running it in a couple months. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.

My next run will have most or all of the following,

Weasel cut (real original) sour d
ECSD via shoreline *clone only
Gmo, helln back via dookie farms 
ICC clone only

Prob chem 91 skunk VA and the apple fritter (the real AF lol).
Possibly my buddys ecsd x wcsd clone only * prob 30yo now or close, beast of a plant that easily rivals the weasel cut (my favorite)

A pic of one of my beds above prob on this page. I'll post another pic or 2 in flower. Maybe a few shots from past runs etc. I can definitely give a good honest reveiw on some of these cuts soon. Some people In this thread have seen something of my work in the bodhi or inkognyto thread.. cuts to small to reclone and get to flower right now as I got them late. 

I run coots mix basically with se added probiotic type shit etc. so I can only speak on no till mix not salts. I may do both in the future I don't know.

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 11, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really diggin those beds. Nice set up, diesel!



Thanks bro I appreciate that. Beds have there downsides like moving them etc. Having said that it's the best move I've ever made concerning no till. Much better than 15 or 30 gallon grass roots pots I had been in. 

Love both my 4x4 and 4x8. Would recommend to anyone running a room no matter the size (mines not huge). I had the 4x4 bed in my 5x5 as well and it was a easy 2 elbows under my fluence being lazy. 3 if you have at least decent yielder, trellis, dialed environment and so on. Made growing easy as it should be. No mad scientist for me. If I didn't hand water with sprayer and train I'd have almost nothing to do lol.

Happy growing!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 11, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Mine has the leaf roll to it and just started slowly growing lol. All new growth has the roll to it whole leaf I think.... I can keep plants happy... it's the only one... Will be running it in a couple months. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.
> 
> My next run will have most or all of the following,
> 
> ...


Woah, thats gonna be a gassy line-up. 

That ICC had me puzzled. Appreciate the reassurance. 

I'd love to run beds inside. I wish I had another room. 

I'm going to reverse a couple clones on this next round (havent decided which ones yet) so I can have a sac of seeds to hunt and share. I'm little leary of hitting branches on cuts I havent dialed in yet and it'll be the first run for Gelatti, Cheetah Piss, and LP75 but I'm gonna do my best to pull it off.


----------



## 428grower (Aug 11, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Aj Sour View attachment 4962316


I might be super stoned or something because I can’t find the post where you explained how you sourced this cut but I would LOVE to source this sour D cut as it’s my all time favorite I lost it few years back due to a robbery and have since not been able to find it again. Would you please let me know how you sourced this? If not it’s cool


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2021)

428grower said:


> I might be super stoned or something because I can’t find the post where you explained how you sourced this cut but I would LOVE to source this sour D cut as it’s my all time favorite I lost it few years back due to a robbery and have since not been able to find it again. Would you please let me know how you sourced this? If not it’s cool


Dojo, someone posted his insta handle back a page or so. If you don't have Instagram let me know.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 12, 2021)

[email protected] 
dojonursery.ninja


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> [email protected]
> dojonursery.ninja



Thanks bro, beat me to it! Solid member 

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2021)

Shitty pic of my ICC cut but here it is... has the rolled leaves environment is good etc. Just a weird one I guess. Kinda scraggly as well. Not sure how stout it may or may not be come flower, will be a while... working on my veg room so I had to throw overflow or mom's in tent.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Odd request but does anyone have pics of ICC in veg?
> 
> While trying to acquire this cut, I've ended up with 4.
> 3 are very similar and one shares only a few traits...particularly the leaf margins seem extremely sensitive to rolling.
> ...


Ya I don't think the leaf roll thing it pest or pathogen. I have seen it as well and think its related to the moisture and just the how the cut handles the transportation process and stress in general. Ive seen stressed veg plants do peculiar things in my years growing .


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I don't think the leaf roll thing it pest or pathogen. I have seen it as well and think its related to the moisture and just the how the cut handles the transportation process and stress in general. Ive seen stressed veg plants do peculiar things in my years growing .



Def not. Mine almost looks like it's starting to straighten out slowly. I agree 100% all other plants in same dirt/schedual etc are completely fine and have pin straight leaves.

Happy growing!


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 13, 2021)

That Ice cream cake looks kind of it’s Dudding bro… those weak looking stems and leaves… also no color on the stems


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> That Ice cream cake looks kind of it’s Dudding bro… those weak looking stems and leaves… also no color on the stems


The hplvdphyllis strikes again. Lmfao . Now every plant problem Is dudding or hplvd. Can someone help me, I have a flat tiiiirreeeee! Lmfao


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> That Ice cream cake looks kind of it’s Dudding bro… those weak looking stems and leaves… also no color on the stems



Possibly it is dont know. I figure id try to rehab it. Had a rough transit and was bout all but dead when I received it. It's literally just starting to even grow. Was just going to try to reclone it when bigger and see where I end up. I had a dudded chem sister back in the day, before I go there id like to be sure. It was given to me its not mine. My mom's are beautiful! 

I have seen plants snap out of whatever funk in probiotic soil before, who knows?

Happy growing!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

splakow said:


> Hey how would a clone provider in NYC go about getting his strains lab tested?


If you are looking to do HPLvD testing you can go through Darkheart. The email to reach out is [email protected]

It is really easy, $25 a test and well worth it. We just got a whole bunch of our strains tested along with an Ice Cream Cake cut that we just took in that was actually our own cut but we gave away the mother earlier this season for an outdoor grow. Luckily we included it in there because it tested positive for HPLvD. It has been in isolation for the past few weeks so we just tossed it. Never came anywhere close to our mother stock so I am not worried about any outbreak or trace amongst the rest of our garden at all. That is why it is important though to keep cuts in isolation until tested. We have a few other people who I think still have that cut so hopefully we can get it back. Its a really nice ICC cut. 

Here is a copy of the cool report they send you. They started doing this nifty pie chart too. It has some identifying info on there so I had to edit it a little. We use acronyms for all of our strains. Easier to write on sample bags. So G41 is Gelato 41 obviously, AF apple Fritter, MO is marshmallow og etc etc.... 

One little idea we use. When we ship we use usps priority express and just use one of the small flat rate vhs looking boxes to hold our samples and throw that in to a padded overnight express flat rate envelope. Usually takes two days using usps overnight just because of where they are I guess. Just check the weather and try not to send when it is in the 100s out that way.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Possibly it is dont know. I figure id try to rehab it. Had a rough transit and was bout all but dead when I received it. It's literally just starting to even grow. Was just going to try to reclone it when bigger and see where I end up. I had a dudded chem sister back in the day, before I go there id like to be sure. It was given to me its not mine. My mom's are beautiful!
> 
> I have seen plants snap out of whatever funk in probiotic soil before, who knows?
> 
> Happy growing!


I have had some week lanky stems from overcrowding plants which kind of spiked humidity. Usually ones that are going to go in to flower but the flower tents won't be ready for a few weeks. I just top em back. I have had weird leafing symptoms that one would mix with dudding from this as well. It is like when people mix variegation with TMV. Sometimes it is just a natural occurrence.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

splakow said:


> Hey how would a clone provider in NYC go about getting his strains lab tested?


If you do this it will give you the peace of mind as a clone distributor. It will also help you manage your garden and keep anything unwanted out from the get go which will then be passed on to people who have the respect to trust in buying from you. It starts with testing out what you have and getting rid of what you need to. Then it becomes about the practice and establishing protocols. Even though that report we got is a 93% pass rate, the fact that we kept that ICC cut in isolation really means that it is a 100% clean garden. And as someone who distributes cuts, that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Possibly it is dont know. I figure id try to rehab it. Had a rough transit and was bout all but dead when I received it. It's literally just starting to even grow. Was just going to try to reclone it when bigger and see where I end up. I had a dudded chem sister back in the day, before I go there id like to be sure. It was given to me its not mine. My mom's are beautiful!
> 
> I have seen plants snap out of whatever funk in probiotic soil before, who knows?
> 
> Happy growing!


Chitosan helps too. It seems to suppress the symptoms. I used Chitosan Oligosaccharide way back when I first encountered this pathogen. 
And for some reason, infected plants put outside seem to snap out of it. I threw the Gushers and CR outdoors as soon as they showed symptoms as a precaution and they dont even look like the same plants anymore. Big fat healthy fans and strong stalks. Not sure if its the UV from the sun or what but it stands to reason why outdoor growers rarely encounter this pathogen...or at least it goes unnoticed. 
Just keep an eye on your ICC and be mindful of cross contamination with your tools. I'll try to get some pics of mine posted soon.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> The hplvdphyllis strikes again. Lmfao . Now every plant problem Is dudding or hplvd. Can someone help me, I have a flat tiiiirreeeee! Lmfao


Hahahahaha!!!! It is the plant covid 19

Honestly, it is out there though. It is scary as balls that it just keeps recirculating. It could be. I mean it is so easy to bring it in to the garden if you are not testing for it. To wait to see symptoms can be to late.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 13, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> If you are looking to do HPLvD testing you can go through Darkheart. The email to reach out is [email protected]
> 
> It is really easy, $25 a test and well worth it. We just got a whole bunch of our strains tested along with an Ice Cream Cake cut that we just took in that was actually our own cut but we gave away the mother earlier this season for an outdoor grow. Luckily we included it in there because it tested positive for HPLvD. It has been in isolation for the past few weeks so we just tossed it. Never came anywhere close to our mother stock so I am not worried about any outbreak or trace amongst the rest of our garden at all. That is why it is important though to keep cuts in isolation until tested. We have a few other people who I think still have that cut so hopefully we can get it back. Its a really nice ICC cut.
> 
> ...


Delta has a quick turnaround too


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chitosan helps too. It seems to suppress the symptoms. I used Chitosan Oligosaccharide way back when I first encountered this pathogen.
> And for some reason, infected plants put outside seem to snap out of it. I threw the Gushers and CR outdoors as soon as they showed symptoms as a precaution and they dont even look like the same plants anymore. Big fat healthy fans and strong stalks. Not sure if its the UV from the sun or what but it stands to reason why outdoor growers rarely encounter this pathogen...or at least it goes unnoticed.
> Just keep an eye on your ICC and be mindful of cross contamination with your tools. I'll try to get some pics of mine posted soon.


I once got a freebie of some chitosan and I don't know if I over used it or what but everything started throwing 3 finger leaves and I was like woahhhhh damn!!! Hahaha

I use megacrop as my base nute which already has chitosan in it so I am guessing I threw off the ratio. Sounds like some awesome stuff though. Especially if your base doesn't have it. This way you can control when to apply it.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Delta has a quick turnaround too


What is their full company name or website? Never heard of them

At first my slow ass thought you were talking about the airlines or the virus


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 13, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I once got a freebie of some chitosan and I don't know if I over used it or what but everything started throwing 3 finger leaves and I was like woahhhhh damn!!! Hahaha
> 
> I use megacrop as my base nute which already has chitosan in it so I am guessing I threw off the ratio. Sounds like some awesome stuff though. Especially if your base doesn't have it. This way you can control when to apply it.


Its hard to overdo it with Chitosan but it will drop the pH to the floor. Just something to be mindful of



Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> What is their full company name or website? Never heard of them
> 
> *At first my slow ass thought you were talking about the airlines or the virus*


This cracked me up. And airlines have been in the news a lot lately. I wouldnt fly right now unless it was an absolute necessity. Too many miserable peeps out there letting off steam mid flight.


Delta Leaf: Plant DNA Testing and Genetic Analysis (deltaleaflabs.com)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> The hplvdphyllis strikes again. Lmfao . Now every plant problem Is dudding or hplvd. Can someone help me, I have a flat tiiiirreeeee! Lmfao


LOL @ Hplvidphyllis

To be fair. Oswizzle has extensive experience with this pathogen. If anyone can spot it, he can.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 13, 2021)

Chitosan Oligosaccharide I was the first on the forums to use it and told everyone about it ICMAG.... be careful with with it though... it can force plants to hermie if you over do it..... The no color in the stems is another sign to look out for ... in all honesty ICC has become the new purple punch aka Blue dream out here in SoCal.... nobody wants it in packs anymore ... everyone and their Uncle has or is growing it atm... for personal smoke I guess it doesnt matter... its dank


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> The hplvdphyllis strikes again. Lmfao . Now every plant problem Is dudding or hplvd. Can someone help me, I have a flat tiiiirreeeee! Lmfao


Cool Story Bro


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Chitosan Oligosaccharide I was the first on the forums to use it and told everyone about it ICMAG.... be careful with with it though... it can force plants to hermie if you over do it..... The no color in the stems is another sign to look out for ... in all honesty ICC has become the new purple punch aka Blue dream out here in SoCal.... nobody wants it in packs anymore ... everyone and their Uncle has or is growing it atm... for personal smoke I guess it doesnt matter... its dank


Do you recall what the target PPM is for Chitosan Oligosaccharide? The last stock batch I tried to mix jelled. That was quite a while ago and I havent used it since. I amend with insect frass now but I'd like to use the CO I have left on the outdoor plants.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 13, 2021)

I used a teaspoon a gallon across the board… Foliar or mixed in nutes… I mix the chitosan separately in a protein shake mixer … shake it up and let it sit for a little bit and repeat until it’s all perfect liquid…


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Do you recall what the target PPM is for Chitosan Oligosaccharide? The last stock batch I tried to mix jelled. That was quite a while ago and I havent used it since. I amend with insect frass now but I'd like to use the CO I have left on the outdoor plants.


Yeah, I remember it was very thick. Was like squeezing an almost empty ketchup bottle getting it out of the dripper. I don't know what happened. For some reason it shocked the hell out of my plants and they started throwing 3 finger leaves. All of them. I must have used it wrong or tried to see if they would adapt.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 13, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> This cracked me up. And airlines have been in the news a lot lately. I wouldnt fly right now unless it was an absolute necessity. Too many miserable peeps out there letting off steam mid flight.
> 
> 
> Delta Leaf: Plant DNA Testing and Genetic Analysis (deltaleaflabs.com)


The last place I want to be stuck with people now a days is in a box in the air.


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 13, 2021)

Looking for PPP Pure power plant and some of the old school planetary Martian Candy Pluto Saturn Neptune any help would be definitely appreciate if you could point me in the right direction needed for a project don’t need quantity.. just Quality


----------



## 428grower (Aug 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Dojo, someone posted his insta handle back a page or so. If you don't have Instagram let me know.


I do not have Instagram... is there away to get ahold of them other than IG? I used to be in there but it just took up so much of my time I felt like I needed to gtfo if there lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 13, 2021)

428grower said:


> I do not have Instagram... is there away to get ahold of them other than IG? I used to be in there but it just took up so much of my time I felt like I needed to gtfo if there lol.


I bet if you goo gle dojo seeds you will get some results. I did


----------



## 428grower (Aug 14, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I bet if you goo gle dojo seeds you will get some results. I did


Okay cool I will do that, thank you!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL @ Hplvidphyllis
> 
> To be fair. Oswizzle has extensive experience with this pathogen. If anyone can spot it, he can.


It’s everywhere lol


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> It’s everywhere


You got that part right.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> It’s everywhere lol


The key is start of clean and then keep it clean. Both take effort. Testing everything in the area. Tossing anything that is contaminated. Testing again in 2 week intervals if anything in your garden is contaminated. Washing hands thoroughly before going in the garden. Washing tools thoroughly although once your garden is clean this wont be as much of an issue. I believe somewhere I read there is an aphid that can possibly transmit the disease but not sure on that one but regardless maintaining good ipm helps there. 
And if you do bring in genetics, make sure you quarantine and test. This should take at least 2 weeks if not more. Testing strains multiple times at intervals. 
If all the clone distributors did this on strainly we would see a huge reduction in the HPLvD being passed around. It is a hard pill for some to swallow because of the genetics they may have to give up but screw that. Why keep around something that duds for the possibility that it doesn't and the probability that it screws everything else? 
This virus can be weeded out in the clone industry. The scary side is the seed industry has not developed any testing for it in seed stock so there is the 10% chance that seeds popped are contaminated. That should be where they look to next. Preserve the breeding stock. That is the livelihood of all the strains to come.


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 14, 2021)

I can say I did battle it on a mid size scale like 600 plants and 20 flavors.. and won! The war


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its hard to overdo it with Chitosan but it will drop the pH to the floor. Just something to be mindful of


FWIW the damage posted earlier looked like low ph to me, not burn directly but lockout/recovery.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 15, 2021)

Pink box back to goin. Looks like menu at Strainly and looks like they want ordering and such there also


----------



## iamcolin (Aug 16, 2021)

Any thoughts on Ocean grown clones? He has a big list of tiki madman cuts for $300 each which seems pretty reasonable to me








Profile of Ocean Grown Clones - Strainly


Learn more about Ocean Grown Clones on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 16, 2021)

I know a few people who bought a few cuts from here https://www.getseedsrighthere.com/clones/?product-page=2They look great even in the heat.. Looked health as hell. They bought the yetti f4


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 16, 2021)

First time listing, anyone know how long it takes for approval?

Just got in few verified packs of Biker Kush V1, *not* V2


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 17, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Any thoughts on Ocean grown clones? He has a big list of tiki madman cuts for $300 each which seems pretty reasonable to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll let you know on the 24th that’s my ship date and of course 4 mo to verify legitimacy 
I know that no real help


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 17, 2021)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> First time listing, anyone know how long it takes for approval?
> 
> Just got in few verified packs of Biker Kush V1, *not* V2


took forever for me. They finally stopped rejecting my posts. Even though they are the same posts they rejected


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 17, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Any thoughts on Ocean grown clones? He has a big list of tiki madman cuts for $300 each which seems pretty reasonable to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too long ago he had Paris OG for $75. Then the lineup expanded a bit and prices went up. More recently he's started carrying a bunch of Tiki and Beleaf cuts. Be patient with communications, he's a disabled vet and it takes him a few days to reply sometimes. This is his Gelato 41 around 3 weeks into flower.

On verification, as soon as you get 3 positive reviews, contact Strainly and they should activate your ability to post listings within a couple days. That's how it worked for me anyway.


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Aug 17, 2021)

Anyone have pictures of shinobi cuts cereal milk (cookies cut) ? I'm getting a strong feeling this one is dudded out. ZERO smell or stickiness in week 8.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2021)

kiwiseed45 said:


> Anyone have pictures of shinobi cuts cereal milk (cookies cut) ? I'm getting a strong feeling this one is dudded out. ZERO smell or stickiness in week 8.View attachment 4967434


That doesnt look symptomatic to me but I'm no expert and I've never grown that cut.
I've read (and experienced) dudding that can express mild to severe symptoms. Think of it as a scale from 1-10 with 10 being fully dudded. Yours might be slightly symptomatic? How are the temps in your bloom room?

Hopefully it'll develop more in the next a couple of weeks. It looks like a beautiful cut.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 18, 2021)

After how I was taken care of shinobi can keep his shit, dudded or otherwise..... hope your cut does well though!

Happy growing!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2021)

kiwiseed45 said:


> Anyone have pictures of shinobi cuts cereal milk (cookies cut) ? I'm getting a strong feeling this one is dudded out. ZERO smell or stickiness in week 8.View attachment 4967434


The smell wasn't very strong, in comparison to most of the other plants I had with it, if you didn't touch the plant. Even then it wasn't super loud and the ambient odor did go down as time went on.

The smell was super strong during the trim and is still nice in the jar. Think it's just the way the plant is. I'm not getting any symptoms on my veg plants from him. Growing nice, rooting quickly, stem rubs all on point.

Mine didn't purple up as much as yours. Guessing you're using salt nutrients? Looks like megacrop buds to me.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> The smell wasn't very strong, in comparison to most of the other plants I had with it, if you didn't touch the plant. Even then it wasn't super loud and the ambient odor did go down as time went on.
> 
> The smell was super strong during the trim and is still nice in the jar. Think it's just the way the plant is. I'm not getting any symptoms on my veg plants from him. Growing nice, rooting quickly, stem rubs all on point.
> 
> Mine didn't purple up as much as yours. Guessing you're using salt nutrients? Looks like megacrop buds to me.


How did your gmo turn out? Mines still in veg needed to clone a bunch


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> How did your gmo turn out? Mines still in veg needed to clone a bunch


Great! After about a month of veg it put out over 5 ounces splitting a 18 gallon tote, took up 16"x20" of screen.

Definitely gmo. Been using it after dark to help with sleep.

edit: 16x20, not 16x30


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Great! After about a month of veg it put out over 5 ounces splitting a 18 gallon tote, took up 16"x30" of screen.
> 
> Definitely gmo. Been using it after dark to help with sleep.


Cool was worried about dudding since it's from darkheart.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2021)

Man marshmallow og 9 looks good, crazy cheap from pink. I don’t even need anything and thatone gots my eye. Man this layer cake from compound is really really good lol


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Man marshmallow og 9 looks good, crazy cheap from pink. I don’t even need anything and thatone gots my eye. Man this layer cake from compound is really really good lol


Node labs has been doing a lot of work with Compound genetics lately. The Marshmallow OG has the yield and the potency. Definitely a nice cut.


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Aug 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> The smell wasn't very strong, in comparison to most of the other plants I had with it, if you didn't touch the plant. Even then it wasn't super loud and the ambient odor did go down as time went on.
> 
> The smell was super strong during the trim and is still nice in the jar. Think it's just the way the plant is. I'm not getting any symptoms on my veg plants from him. Growing nice, rooting quickly, stem rubs all on point.
> 
> Mine didn't purple up as much as yours. Guessing you're using salt nutrients? Looks like megacrop buds to me.


Even squeezed a bud. Really still got nothing. Plant grown in soil, with dynagro, floralicious plus and recharge weekly. Temps never above 80 in that space. That particular strain is the slowest to root out of everything I have for some reason. Does megacrop make bad buds? Haha. Did you find the cut to be a keeper? This plant had nearly zero stretch as well for me. I also have the apparent "limited trees cut" of cereal milk. Gonna give that one a go now to compare was my original plan


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Aug 18, 2021)

Here is a bud of oreoz right next to the cereal milk in the same week 8. ultra dense and sticky.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 18, 2021)

kiwiseed45 said:


> Anyone have pictures of shinobi cuts cereal milk (cookies cut) ? I'm getting a strong feeling this one is dudded out. ZERO smell or stickiness in week 8.View attachment 4967434


Are there any fat fan leaves ? Or they all kind of have that slim shape? I’ve had duds looks like that bro… don’t trip… your absolutely right … no stank … no sticky icky… adios amigo to the trash can you go…


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2021)

kiwiseed45 said:


> Even squeezed a bud. Really still got nothing. Plant grown in soil, with dynagro, floralicious plus and recharge weekly. Temps never above 80 in that space. That particular strain is the slowest to root out of everything I have for some reason. Does megacrop make bad buds? Haha. Did you find the cut to be a keeper? This plant had nearly zero stretch as well for me. I also have the apparent "limited trees cut" of cereal milk. Gonna give that one a go now to compare was my original plan


Nah, nute lines make buds look a certain way. Looked like megacrop stuff. Not bad or good. Now that you say dynagro, I can see it.

My cut stretched very nicely, has good vigor. I messaged him as soon as that drop happened, so maybe I lucked out. I'm not saying your cut isn't dudded, could be. I'm gonna have my stuff tested before I go into flower again in a month or so.... we'll see...

Mine rooted in about 2 weeks with a shitty batch of root riot plugs. Taking cuts in a couple weeks, will update then. I need to get a couple of new cloners, and shave a few days off anyway.


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Aug 18, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Are there any fat fan leaves ? Or they all kind of have that slim shape? I’ve had duds looks like that bro… don’t trip… your absolutely right … no stank … no sticky icky… adios amigo to the trash can you go…


Not a single fat fan leaf to be seen


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2021)

As far as it not being super sticky, it's got a very different family of lineage than the oreoz. 

The chocolate diesel/glue stuff leaves a sheen on your fingers. The cereal milk has larger heads that don't break off or smash like the chocolate diesel/glue crosses flower I have. The cereal milk is definitely a level down in loudness as well. I like the buzz for getting shit done, it's not crippling.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 18, 2021)

No fat fan leaves and only those slims = DUD that’s why I always say they can be on a 1-10 scale … any degree of it makes the herb garbage


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Aug 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> As far as it not being super sticky, it's got a very different family of lineage than the oreoz.
> 
> The chocolate diesel/glue stuff leaves a sheen on your fingers. The cereal milk has larger heads that don't break off or smash like the chocolate diesel/glue crosses flower I have. The cereal milk is definitely a level down in loudness as well. I like the buzz for getting shit done, it's not crippling.


Completely agree and appreciate the response, suppose the oreoz shot was more to prove good environmental controls. And it's beauty of course


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Aug 19, 2021)

I dipped for a while to test my mothers for pathogens and make sure the ship was secure. PNW has russets + everything he sends out is dogshit quality. Russets are easy to deal with but still not ok. People I do trust had similar issues with him. I've spoken to PNW about it and he has been fine to deal with if that's any consolation. I believe many of his cuts aren't legitimate which is the big problem. Of everyone I've dealt with, Allstarclones has been the main nightmare. Giving him money is gambling. 4 months and I haven't received my full order and wrote it off as an L. Sad as what I did receive is legit but a lot of begging to get him to ship. He is deceitful in covering his overflowed plate. I think he is very busy and feels the customer should bear the brunt of that responsibility. AuntieJane, topshelfseeds, and quiescent were a pleasure to deal with. shinobi_cuts was also good but notice people having issues recently. His cuts were clean when I bought them earlier this year.

If you care about your garden and mothers, you need to get everything tested and proceed to quarantine new additions and do not release until they are tested. Russets and PM are easy to deal with. A virus is not. Use heat to sterilize cutting tools.


----------



## DrHill (Aug 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Node labs has been doing a lot of work with Compound genetics lately. The Marshmallow OG has the yield and the potency. Definitely a nice cut.


Any pics on the Marshmallow OG? Just ordered terple 17 cuts from pinkbox, thinking about the Marshmallow


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 20, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Great! After about a month of veg it put out over 5 ounces splitting a 18 gallon tote, took up 16"x20" of screen.
> 
> Definitely gmo. Been using it after dark to help with sleep.
> 
> edit: 16x20, not 16x30


Any pictures? I have 4 about to go into flower.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 21, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Any pictures? I have 4 about to go into flower.


Unfortunately none of living plants. I was taking a few pics on an older nikon but I can't find it. I legit think I threw it away lol. I'll try to get some pics of nugs. It's gmo, there's a billion pics of it growing out there.

I have a new phone with a 420.69 megapixel camera but it's hard for me to get good shots or adjust anything. I can't really get good macro shots of nugs with it either. It chooses fucked up focus points. I'm becoming my parents.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 21, 2021)

Prayers to all our New York/New Englanders out there. Going to be a rough day tomorrow. Hopefully people have some form of back up power. I am planning on using as much daylight as possible and have some battery powered LEDs to keep everything going. 

One word of advice if you lose power. Open up your tents or room to allow as much air to circulate since your exhaust will be down. I had a tent mold really quickly one year because I only was focused on lighting. 

Best Wishes!!!


----------



## DrHill (Aug 21, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Have not grown it out yet but from all the grows I have seen of it, especially from @Cowboysbuds it is a heavy hitter with a huge yield. Nice deep purple frosty buds as well. Can't remember what he said on the terps but from the looks of it this is a solid plant. Especially for commercial production.


Hey, I am switching from supersoil to rdwc & currently looking for a strain that will help me yield the most I can in a 4x4. I stumbled upon this. I don't see that Tomistein still has a listing up but there is one being offered by Savage Gardens, legit you think?

Also, are there some other cuts you'd recommend that are similar? (that check all the boxes: bag appeal, smell, yield, potency, etc)


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 21, 2021)

DrHill said:


> Hey, I am switching from supersoil to rdwc & currently looking for a strain that will help me yield the most I can in a 4x4. I stumbled upon this. I don't see that Tomistein still has a listing up but there is one being offered by Savage Gardens, legit you think?
> 
> Also, are there some other cuts you'd recommend that are similar? (that check all the boxes: bag appeal, smell, yield, potency, etc)


I can't personally verify it because he didn't buy it from me. At least I don't believe so. I can verify he got the Apple Fritter cut from us.

That being said, he seems like a cool dude and I don't think he would be lying.


----------



## 70DAZE (Aug 21, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Prayers to all our New York/New Englanders out there. Going to be a rough day tomorrow. Hopefully people have some form of back up power. I am planning on using as much daylight as possible and have some battery powered LEDs to keep everything going.
> 
> One word of advice if you lose power. Open up your tents or room to allow as much air to circulate since your exhaust will be down. I had a tent mold really quickly one year because I only was focused on lighting.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!


I was watching a weather report earlier, saw your town and the path of the storm and thought about ya. I wish you luck friend. Hope the worst of it misses you.

All of my recent cuts I ordered from AJ which included SFV, SL SMAC, Runtz, Skywalker, and Gelato 41 arrived looking great, and they're in my tiny propagation tent just thriving in solo cups. Just got a 300ppm feed, and once they start to dry out, will be heading into 5 gallon pots.

AJ was also kind enough the send me the AF cut as a freebie after reading about my cloning dilemma here, and it's a good thing because the cuts I rooted at week 3 of flower aren't looking so great.

I saw James Loud on FCP say that Apple Fritter sucks a couple weeks ago. Said it had no taste. Well, whatever he had couldn't be what, I have bc this stuff tastes INSANE. It tastes better than it smells. I use a volcano exclusively, and the taste is even apparent on the 3rd bag. The high is not my favorite, but it's still very strong. I just wish it has a little more body high.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 22, 2021)

70DAZE said:


> I was watching a weather report earlier, saw your town and the path of the storm and thought about ya. I wish you luck friend. Hope the worst of it misses you.
> 
> All of my recent cuts I ordered from AJ which included SFV, SL SMAC, Runtz, Skywalker, and Gelato 41 arrived looking great, and they're in my tiny propagation tent just thriving in solo cups. Just got a 300ppm feed, and once they start to dry out, will be heading into 5 gallon pots.
> 
> ...


It is a beautiful cut. Checks so many boxes. Some people love it and some not as much. Every person has a preference and need based off their own desires and environment. 
The listing is still currently pending so we will see if Strainly rejects it but currently doing a sale on a 3 pack of Fritters for $130 shipped. Want to get the strain more out there.


----------



## 428grower (Aug 24, 2021)

My original GMO order from Dookie clones ended up dying after 2 days, I know it was due to heat stress cause when I got them it was 110 outside and idk how long they had been in the mail truck before they got to me. He replaced them and I actually purchased 3 more for a total of 6 gmo clones and I paid extra for an insulated shipper. They arrived yesterday and are doing GREAT. By this time last round they were pretty much dead so I'm not worried about these. Going keep a mother of these and keep them around for a while. Dookie farms is legit. I suggest going through him.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 25, 2021)

428grower said:


> My original GMO order from Dookie clones ended up dying after 2 days, I know it was due to heat stress cause when I got them it was 110 outside and idk how long they had been in the mail truck before they got to me. He replaced them and I actually purchased 3 more for a total of 6 gmo clones and I paid extra for an insulated shipper. They arrived yesterday and are doing GREAT. By this time last round they were pretty much dead so I'm not worried about these. Going keep a mother of these and keep them around for a while. Dookie farms is legit. I suggest going through him.


Noticed you are in AZ. That area including New Mexico and Texas and southern Cali are the hardest to ship this time of year. Have to keep watching the weather for lows in the heat. Glad they made it to you safe. Dookie aka Kaka is a really good dude. Used to be on here a lot more.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 25, 2021)

I know someone on here was talking about having a bad experience with dudding, but can’t remember if they were talking about pink box or pnb? I’m looking into pinkboxes Apple Mac but before I pull the trigger I want to make sure people are still having good experiences with pink box?


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 25, 2021)

428grower said:


> My original GMO order from Dookie clones ended up dying after 2 days, I know it was due to heat stress cause when I got them it was 110 outside and idk how long they had been in the mail truck before they got to me. He replaced them and I actually purchased 3 more for a total of 6 gmo clones and I paid extra for an insulated shipper. They arrived yesterday and are doing GREAT. By this time last round they were pretty much dead so I'm not worried about these. Going keep a mother of these and keep them around for a while. Dookie farms is legit. I suggest going through him.


I'm also in AZ and ordered 3 GMO and a Helen Back from Dookiefarms. I put one of the GMO clones in flower a couple days ago.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I know someone on here was talking about having a bad experience with dudding, but can’t remember if they were talking about pink box or pnb? I’m looking into pinkboxes Apple Mac but before I pull the trigger I want to make sure people are still having good experiences with pink box?


I would always ask at the source. Look for testing results. Really the only way to tell. It is kind of like hearsay outside. If they didn't notice it it could've been latent and if it did dud it could have come from some other form of cross contamination.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I know someone on here was talking about having a bad experience with dudding, but can’t remember if they were talking about pink box or pnb? I’m looking into pinkboxes Apple Mac but before I pull the trigger I want to make sure people are still having good experiences with pink box?


I had good luck with pink, hollared couple days ago. I’m waitin on some of their nodes labs work cuts.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 25, 2021)

Do vendors on strainly ship discreetly?


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 25, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Do vendors on strainly ship discreetly?


Not even close ! jk


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 26, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Do vendors on strainly ship discreetly?


It should come with the territory in a sense. We wouldn't have much luck if we didn't lol


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 26, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Check out savage gardens he’s a featured member on strainly. Had alot of good luck with them.


Savage is a good dude. And I can definitely verify his Fritter


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 26, 2021)

Shout out to any down south growers, especially in Tennessee who are dealing with all of the crazy flooding right now. Saw a video just this morning and it was crazy out there. We got lucky on the North East and most of us dodged that bullet. Thoughts and prayers to anyone down that way. Reach out if you need any help.


----------



## Aheadatime (Aug 26, 2021)

Now that venmo is making people identify themselves to send/receive money, anyone have any anonymous cash sending app recommendations?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 26, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Now that venmo is making people identify themselves to send/receive money, anyone have any anonymous cash sending app recommendations?


Venom has always been like that that I know of. Cash app


----------



## 428grower (Aug 26, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Noticed you are in AZ. That area including New Mexico and Texas and southern Cali are the hardest to ship this time of year. Have to keep watching the weather for lows in the heat. Glad they made it to you safe. Dookie aka Kaka is a really good dude. Used to be on here a lot more.


He told me they banned him on this forum. Hes not going to be shipping clones anymore after the next 60 days. He turned in his oklahoma license and will be starting his grow out there.


----------



## 428grower (Aug 26, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Noticed you are in AZ. That area including New Mexico and Texas and southern Cali are the hardest to ship this time of year. Have to keep watching the weather for lows in the heat. Glad they made it to you safe. Dookie aka Kaka is a really good dude. Used to be on here a lot more.


And yeah usually I would have clones shipped in the winter and also unrooted but I had to get a hold of some good genetics fast so I took the risk. Definitely will be making sure to pay for insulated shippers in summer from now on.


----------



## 428grower (Aug 26, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I'm also in AZ and ordered 3 GMO and a Helen Back from Dookiefarms. I put one of the GMO clones in flower a couple days ago.


Hell yeah dude good luck!


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah I got a clone delivered about a month ago in AZ and it barely survived. It was a slightly rooted cut but I pretty much had to baby it with high humidity and low light for almost two weeks and get it to "root" again. If we could just get down in temps some more here soon that would be great so I can order some more strains lol.

She's doing well now though.


----------



## iamcolin (Aug 26, 2021)

Damn are we all in AZ? I had my first cut die in the mail a few weeks back but the seller is cool and going to send another when it cools down


----------



## 428grower (Aug 26, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Damn are we all in AZ? I had my first cut die in the mail a few weeks back but the seller is cool and going to send another when it cools down


I highly suggest having them ship with an insulated shipper, they didn’t skip a beat and was only 25 extra dollars. That looks good now though


----------



## iamcolin (Aug 27, 2021)

428grower said:


> I highly suggest having them ship with an insulated shipper, they didn’t skip a beat and was only 25 extra dollars. That looks good now though


Thats good advice, I didnt see it as an option on the seller's page but I might ask. I've ordered clones in the past and this was the first to die but it was like 115 that day so the insulated shipper was definitely necessary.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 27, 2021)

Stoned Ninja (Dojo seed co) comes through again Just received peanut budder breath, super excited about this one Still looking for MAC or a MAC cross, Sour Diesel (weasel or AJ’s cut), Jealously, and a Durban. Had a MAC cross on the way from Auntie Jane, but an idiot associate of mine wrote down the wrong address & package got lost in the mail then returned to sender & now she doesn’t have anymore ready (doubt the cuts made it back to Auntie Jane alive)
If anyone has a good line a MAC, Sour D, Durban, or Jealousy give me a holler


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 27, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Stoned Ninja (Dojo seed co) comes through again Just received peanut budder breath, super excited about this one Still looking for MAC or a MAC cross, Sour Diesel (weasel or AJ’s cut), Jealously, and a Durban. Had a MAC cross on the way from Auntie Jane, but an idiot associate of mine wrote down the wrong address & package got lost in the mail then returned to sender & now she doesn’t have anymore ready (doubt the cuts made it back to Auntie Jane alive)
> If anyone has a good line a MAC, Sour D, Durban, or Jealousy give me a holler
> View attachment 4973633View attachment 4973634


I'm also looking for Sour D, Dookie has some for sale right now but the asking price is more than I'm willing to pay, plus I need the temps to dip before I order any more clones.


----------



## Bueno Time (Aug 27, 2021)

I wasn’t very impressed with Ajs Sour D my cut was from Purple City Genetics. She yielded rosin exceptionally well though just wasn’t as dank as I would have hoped for more Lemony smell and taste then gas or diesel. Grew it twice and tossed it.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 27, 2021)

Check out Savage Gardens 
I’ve had great luck and he has some


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 27, 2021)

I’m in AZ too. Cloney soprano on strainly has a sour d that looks legit. Also check piff coast farms.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 27, 2021)

Just watch out for PNWStrainHunter 
Sells clones that aren’t legit 
Not saying all the clones he has aren’t but his candy rain was never originally from this glip glop he never disclosed that until I flowered it out and asked him about it. Make sure you ask all the right questions


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Just watch out for PNWStrainHunter
> Sells clones that aren’t legit
> Not saying all the clones he has aren’t but his candy rain was never originally from this glip glop he never disclosed that until I flowered it out and asked him about it. Make sure you ask all the right questions


He’s finding out daily the cuts he has are fakes.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 27, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Just watch out for PNWStrainHunter
> Sells clones that aren’t legit
> Not saying all the clones he has aren’t but his candy rain was never originally from this glip glop he never disclosed that until I flowered it out and asked him about it. Make sure you ask all the right questions


No offense to the guy but his plants look like crap based on the pics I've seen. Yellow necrotic leaves, purple stems. I would never order from someone with plants looking like that.


----------



## 428grower (Aug 27, 2021)

Bueno Time said:


> Yeah I got a clone delivered about a month ago in AZ and it barely survived. It was a slightly rooted cut but I pretty much had to baby it with high humidity and low light for almost two weeks and get it to "root" again. If we could just get down in temps some more here soon that would be great so I can order some more strains lol.
> 
> She's doing well now though.
> 
> ...





Sqwee said:


> I'm also looking for Sour D, Dookie has some for sale right now but the asking price is more than I'm willing to pay, plus I need the temps to dip before I order any more clones.


I just ordered the sour D from him today was 420 with insulated shipper and over night shipping. If its summer and you really want cuts sent to az opt for the insulated shipper dude. My first set of GMO clones died but I just got 6 more sent in insulated shipper and then didn't skip a beat. I got them in, put them in coco with half feeding and they were already perky and doing great the next day.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Aug 27, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> He’s finding out daily the cuts he has are fakes.


What PNW hocks are russet mites and random cuttings mislabeled as elites. Maybe he was taken advantage of in trades but nothing I purchased from him was proper. If you ask me, he used his cannabible as a reference, extracted names from it, and smacked it on his cuts.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2021)

428grower said:


> I just ordered the sour D from him today was 420 with insulated shipper and over night shipping. If its summer and you really want cuts sent to az opt for the insulated shipper dude. My first set of GMO clones died but I just got 6 more sent in insulated shipper and then didn't skip a beat. I got them in, put them in coco with half feeding and they were already perky and doing great the next day.



Dookie is legit, I got his gmo last year, real mccoy..no bugs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 28, 2021)

I have some pics of a dudded cut. I'm going to grab some pics of my healthy non infected cut (same strain) tomorrow. I'm trying get the shots in natural light so the nuances can be seen clearly

Figured it might provide a reference point since many of the pics online for HplVd are of flowering plants. After I finish, I'm chuckin it in the fire pit unless there are other angles you guys would like to see. 

I'm posting this as kind of note to myself to not forget, lol.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Aug 29, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Either way, anything (dudded) will snap out regardless in 18/6 or 24hr lighting. All these terms that you talk about equal a dirty lazy grower. These terms are made up to give a grower an excuse to buy something that’s guaranteed to fix it when it should be the growers habits that should change


What do you mean "will snap out". In my experience once it's dudded, it's dudded...

DS


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Either way, anything (dudded) will snap out regardless in 18/6 or 24hr lighting. All these terms that you talk about equal a dirty lazy grower. These terms are made up to give a grower an excuse to buy something that’s guaranteed to fix it when it should be the growers habits that should change


I really wish that were true but unfortunately, curative control measures do not exist. Viroids are not viruses. Even TC is not a guarantee.

But, if you have a point of reference or credible publications, I'd love to read them. It would be more valuable then insulting growers.

I'm c'mon...dudding denial is so 2014


----------



## mudballs (Aug 30, 2021)

oh this could get juicy (popcorn)


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 30, 2021)

By now I think there is a good enough amount of evidence to show that HPLvD has crossed over in to Marijuana and caused stunted production. The whole theory is it crossed over during the hemp boom which would be about just under a decade old so the virus is still new to some. And when it comes to the growing clone industry it just spread exponentially. Was like bad timing. If they figured this out before 2014-2015 it would have probably not dented the industry as hard as it did. But it wasn't about till 2019 that they caught the virus and by that time it hit so much stock.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> We’ll have fun with all your issues, I hope someone solves all your issues


Ya mad issues up in here-


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I think the theory that it originated from dark heart itself holds some merit. We will never know for sure and at least they're doing something about it at this point.


They had to have gotten it from somewhere. I mean the fact that they were one of the top clone distributors makes it highly likely they distributed it the most. The problem was the lack of knowledge at the time. PCG had it in some of their cuts as well. It sucked because it caught us all off guard and the way it replicates is scary. Gone are the days of just using 90% alcohol to sanitize scissors. Nothing less than 10% bleach now. 
My whole thing is that going forward we need to do something about it. Especially as clone distributors. We have to acknowledge it. Weed it out. And put procedures in place to keep it out. Like you said, Darkheart stepped up the game on it and so did PCG.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 30, 2021)

A while back I mentioned water electrolysis machines for making ultra low/high pH water to sterilize tools and trays, etc... Turns out I'm a little slow, I already own one. I bought this years ago to make anti fungal spray for reptiles.

*Eco One Electrolyzed Water System, Generate Hypochlorous Acid (HOCl) Cleaner & Disinfectant*

I think this is a home version of the same tech that some commercial nurseries are using (to combat the virus). They sell bigger ones, too. To make hypochlorous acid, you just add 2 grams of salt and a tsp of vinegar.

Yes it's cheaper to buy bleach, but this is more fun and has a cool blue light. I'll try and find out if it can be used to make low pH water. They only have instructions for making hypochlorous acid or potassium hydroxide. I've been soaking my scalpel in the HOCl.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 30, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> That’s a cool plug for the company but things like changing RO filters, cleaning water drums and tanks eliminate the possibility of your room going down. Biggest threat to any growroom is humidity, if it isn’t below 50 in week 9 ya got problems.


you can’t compare a fungal disease which is everywhere to a infectious pathogen. wouldnt wish HpLVd on my worst enemy.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Aug 30, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> That’s a cool plug for the company but things like changing RO filters, cleaning water drums and tanks eliminate the possibility of your room going down. Biggest threat to any growroom is humidity, if it isn’t below 50 in week 9 ya got problems.


This tech is already in use. My friend manages a big greenhouse/nursery operation. You alternate tools while working to lower the risk of spreading infection. One scalpel sits in the low pH water while you're using the other one.

And piss off with your "cool plug" BS.


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2021)

Clone vending hustle is bound to have problems when the vendors just pass around other vendors cuts, someone will skip out on prevention process somewhere down the line. I remember when everyone was getting cuts from dark heart nursery, shit was all good then come to find out they were the source of the problem.

I would respect a clone vendor more if they pheno hunted from seed & passed around that cut. Lol that's more work than just making a mother plant & taking clones. Imo once breeders start doing that instead of just offering seeds, clone vendors will need to find a different hustle.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 30, 2021)

This convo just saved me $150 on that GG4 Josey Wales cut. Thank you, keep exposing the shady sellers.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Look......I highly doubt you "control any corner, anywhere". I like when people like you speak up on forums. Really lets us know who exactly were dealing with.


he doesn’t control any corner, Michigan and Genesee County is big enough for every bro dudes and their cousins. i think I’ve mentioned months ago that he’s kind of a jerk when he was at the club andwho knows about his clones. But just don’t pretend you’ve done business with your own business Also don’t downplay real science with bro science, we’ve already been through that on this thread.


----------



## iamcolin (Aug 30, 2021)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Check out savage gardens he’s a featured member on strainly. Had alot of good luck with them.


So are you savage gardens and pretending to be one of your own customers here?


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> This convo just saved me $150 on that GG4 Josey Wales cut. Thank you, keep exposing the shady sellers.


That's why people like him don't like coming here. People ask honest and relevant questions which he either doesn't have an answer for or just plain doesn't want to answer.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 30, 2021)

Rather


dubekoms said:


> These viruses are FAKE NEWS... My uncle is a professor at MIT and he told me these viruses are a hoax!


 instead of confronting this absurdity head on, im gonna just slap u up side the head funny like


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm bemused you guys are taking that post seriously lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 30, 2021)

2nd bag of popcorn started !


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> I'm bemused you guys are taking that post seriously lol


I had a feeling it was lol. Got eeeeemmmm!!!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 30, 2021)

I took a light hearted tone when i quoted...i didnt know what to think except be silly also


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 30, 2021)

This just keeps getting better and better


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 31, 2021)

Out of popcorn ( reaches for bag of chips ) carry on !


----------



## mudballs (Aug 31, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> This has got to be one of the best self owns I've seen in a while.


told you this would be good


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Aug 31, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> They had to have gotten it from somewhere. I mean the fact that they were one of the top clone distributors makes it highly likely they distributed it the most. The problem was the lack of knowledge at the time. PCG had it in some of their cuts as well. It sucked because it caught us all off guard and the way it replicates is scary. Gone are the days of just using 90% alcohol to sanitize scissors. Nothing less than 10% bleach now.
> My whole thing is that going forward we need to do something about it. Especially as clone distributors. We have to acknowledge it. Weed it out. And put procedures in place to keep it out. Like you said, Darkheart stepped up the game on it and so did PCG.


Is there a definitive study done on what chlorine % is effective in disinfecting nonporous equipment contaminated with the viroid (including time in solution)? I bring this up because household bleach chlorine % typically ranges between 5-9% sodium hypochlorite with the rest of the mix being water. I buy packs of straight razor blades, use a torch to initially sterilize then put them in a strong calcium hypochlorite solution after use but always 1 blade 1 plant when making cuts.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 31, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Is there a definitive study done on what chlorine % is effective in disinfecting nonporous equipment contaminated with the viroid (including time in solution)? I bring this up because household bleach chlorine % typically ranges between 5-9% sodium hypochlorite with the rest of the mix being water. I buy packs of straight razor blades, use a torch to initially sterilize then put them in a strong calcium hypochlorite solution but always 1 blade 1 plant.


10% bleach was shown to fully neutralize the virus in Dark hearts studies.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Aug 31, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Is there a definitive study done on what chlorine % is effective in disinfecting nonporous equipment contaminated with the viroid (including time in solution)? I bring this up because household bleach chlorine % typically ranges between 5-9% sodium hypochlorite with the rest of the mix being water. I buy packs of straight razor blades, use a torch to initially sterilize then put them in a strong calcium hypochlorite solution after use but always 1 blade 1 plant when making cuts.


When I mix up my dip cup bleach solution I usually go more than 10%. Probably more toward 20% just because I eye it out so I make sure its on the higher side. Each scissor is dipped for a minute or so then wiped down and rinsed off. Make sure you do not use warm water in your bleach solution as this degrades the bleach faster


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2021)

you gotta pay to advertise here and we require standards for advertisers. 

time to move on


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 31, 2021)

are there any clean and real Green Crack Cuts out there? I have not looked into this much yet. Do you guys just keep them in veg and flower cuts of the cut? 

Also very interested in Casey Jones if anybody knows where to get good seeds or a cut of that one


----------



## quiescent (Aug 31, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> are there any clean and real Green Crack Cuts out there? I have not looked into this much yet. Do you guys just keep them in veg and flower cuts of the cut?
> 
> Also very interested in Casey Jones if anybody knows where to get good seeds or a cut of that one


Tomistein was getting green crack earlier this spring, maybe he could keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Is there a definitive study done on what chlorine % is effective in disinfecting nonporous equipment contaminated with the viroid (including time in solution)? I bring this up because household bleach chlorine % typically ranges between 5-9% sodium hypochlorite with the rest of the mix being water. I buy packs of straight razor blades, use a torch to initially sterilize then put them in a strong calcium hypochlorite solution after use but always 1 blade 1 plant when making cuts.


This is exactly how I do it as well. Fresh blade for each plant, but instead of bleach for tools, I use Zerotol. I used Physan for awhile but I like the Zerotol better.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2021)

Strainly reviews cant be trusted. People rely on forums like this for the genuine reviews. At least I do. How does it serve the growing community to delete the posts of the sellers that cant arsed to test the cuts they sell? Not to mention, admitting to have RAs!

I get removing the shill posts (and the user) but the others?

Oh well, at least some of the quotes are still visible.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Strainly reviews cant be trusted. People rely on forums like this for the genuine reviews. At least I do. How does it serve the growing community to delete the posts of the sellers that cant arsed to test the cuts they sell? Not to mention, admitting to have RAs!
> 
> I get removing the shill posts (and the user) but the others?
> 
> Oh well, at least some of the quotes are still visible.


the posts removed were arguing nonsense and name calling those are against the forum rules,

no genuine reviews were deleted...

edit: it has nothing to dowith them being a seller, its simply 3 pages of you guys screaming at eachother name calling it isnt some mass cover up conspiracy just forum rules


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 31, 2021)

sunni blew up the WTC. True story


----------



## mudballs (Aug 31, 2021)

oh well it was fun while it lasted...back to being adults with integrity i guess...lame


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 31, 2021)

dam it i still have half a bag of chips !


----------



## jbgrower (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone know good places to get the Oreoz cut from that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 1, 2021)

Would recommend Green Gardens Consulting, easy to communicate with.

anyone have Lambs Breath ? Got it in LA years ago, lost it and Been on the hunt ever since.


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Sep 1, 2021)

jbgrower said:


> Anyone know good places to get the Oreoz cut from that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


Oreoz is still sadly an arm and a leg


----------



## kiwiseed45 (Sep 1, 2021)

Legend farm has lambsbread crosses. He is the real deal. Hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 11, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> TheCutsClub Gushers (and 2 others -waiting on tests results) were dudded, runted, and sickly. Seriously the poorest quality cuts I've ever received. When I initially contacted them about processing my payment to complete the transaction, they responded within an hour. When I contacted them about the poor quality of their cuts I was ghosted for days. They did finally respond and they did send me some replacements from their sister site HM Clones and those appear to the doing well.
> Just thought I'd give y'all a heads up because while they do have some pricey hyped cuts, their cloning technique as well as sanitation protocols need some serious work.


*Repost from the HM thread.*

Update - I've got a really busy day today so I'm going to type this in real time as I go. Hopefully it makes sense.

First -HM Clones has stayed in contact with me throughout this time. Big points for the communication!

A couple days ago they msg'd me to let me know a replacement was on its way, which I *really* appreciated because we're hosting a wedding today at the lake and the package would've set outside at my home had they not alerted me with a tracking number. I didnt plan on coming back to town until Monday but since I knew this was due to be delivered, I was able to make the drive in, pick it up, get it unpacked and into quarantine here at camp. (I like to quarantine away from my main grow areas.)

Unpacking -It was very well packaged with lots of insulated padding and the cut was well secured in a Clone Shipper. It looks super healthy! I dont have time to scope it today but will tomorrow or the next.

So far, I'm happy with how this has been handled. I understand it can be difficult to work the bugs (no pun intended) out of a new business. That HM is willing to hear their customers and work on areas that need improvements speaks to their determination to have a successful business with happy repeat customers.

Pics and more to follow.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 12, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I can assure you that my life is very enjoyable as is my integrity high


Reading back on this thread find its pretty interesting when you got a large proportion of your stock from vendors with HLV including mama gunk and mainly. You dismiss a grower who obviously knows his shit and have the cheek to be condescending to him when people are currently leaving feedback on your profile saying you passed them HLV.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 12, 2021)

Seems everyone is passing HLV. First-class genetics, everyone on strainly is buying cuts from each other (vendors). Personally I'd recommend ONLY buying from tissue culture lab vendors like black sheep and dark heart and node labs. Oh and pink box also send out HLV too. Confirmed by testing.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 12, 2021)

( Rustles back open the half eaten bag of chips ) Carry on !


----------



## XtraGood (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## SuperNice (Sep 12, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Seems everyone is passing HLV. First-class genetics, everyone on strainly is buying cuts from each other (vendors). Personally I'd recommend ONLY buying from tissue culture lab vendors like black sheep and dark heart and node labs. Oh and pink box also send out HLV too. Confirmed by testing.


Didn’t hear that about first class, and where can I see the pink box test results?


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 13, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Didn’t hear that about first class, and where can I see the pink box test results?


And wasn’t long ago black sheep was slinging crap as well.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 13, 2021)

Not slinging crap just letting people know. Feel free to buy the clones and see your collections collapse.. Don't say no one warned you.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 13, 2021)

Black sheep has their own tissue culture labs. If they want to sling shit at least their cuts are pest and virus free. Unlike all the rest on strainly who all buy each others diseased stock and then sell it on without even flowering it. You look at the pics of pink box kush mints and gg4, look at first class genetics fatso also on this thread. If you delt with the viroid then you can see it a mile off. I emailed both for a response. Pink box admits to having no testing procedure at all, first class genetics won't even respond. But they do both very quickly give you payment instructions so that's OK.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 13, 2021)

Get Seeds and put in some elbow grease pheno hunting.... In the End you'll be so much better off... I haven't had any issues for years and just use BTI as a preventive in my IPM..... Only because I stopped bringing clones in ... None of the cuts I wanted would have ever stuck around anyways...considering everything that's Hype these days is str8 up Sloth from Goonies aka Gelato x Gelato x Gelato x Gelato 

Real OG Kush still King of the Court .... finding them these days the real deal is getting near impossible ... you'd know if you have it because that's all you'd be growing


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah but even seeds carry viroids. 
Plus.. You have to do very large seed runs to find anything exceptional most of the time
Yeah a lot of hype some of these cuts are certainly not hype and very unique. Especially in the taste department


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 13, 2021)

There's plenty of nice kushes around.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 13, 2021)

The odds of getting viroids from seeds is so slim it’s not even documented really… clones on the other hand … str8 up Ebola Virus 

flavors and colors don’t make it elite bro… how strong it is and how it makes you feel FTW… tons of tasty colorful 15 min highs out there… it seems a new one gets hyped up every month under a new pointless name… just like it’s 15 min high goes away fast… so does the hype around the new desert or retired NBA player


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 13, 2021)

It's called Strainly not Haters lol. Only landraces that Jesus smoked are worth growing, we get it.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 13, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Not slinging crap just letting people know. Feel free to buy the clones and see your collections collapse.. Don't say no one warned you.


Was just saying before they started the TC lab, they passed out crap ie pests and mold. People change


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Sweet calamus FTW


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> The odds of getting viroids from seeds is so slim it’s not even documented really… clones on the other hand … str8 up Ebola Virus
> 
> flavors and colors don’t make it elite bro… how strong it is and how it makes you feel FTW… tons of tasty colorful 15 min highs out there… it seems a new one gets hyped up every month under a new pointless name… just like it’s 15 min high goes away fast… so does the hype around the new desert or retired NBA player


Close to 10% now with no means of testing. At least with clones they are able to test and eliminate it.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 13, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Close to 10% now with no means of testing. At least with clones they are able to test and eliminate it.


You can pop seeds for thirty years and never get a virus. 
Many people are strictly seed growers for that reason. 
Where do you get that 10% of seeds have viruses, what breeders? Never heard such bullshit in my life.


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 13, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Close to 10% now with no means of testing. At least with clones they are able to test and eliminate it.


Do you mean there is a 10% chance of an infected mother passing it on?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 13, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> You can pop seeds for thirty years and never get a virus.
> Many people are strictly seed growers for that reason.
> Where do you get that 10% of seeds have viruses, what breeders? Never heard such bullshit in my life.


Research has shown that there is about a 5-8% transmission rate from infected parent to seed. Breeders that have bred with infected mothers have about an 7% chance on average of transferring the virus. Again there is no way to test out seeds. Here is some research for you to look over so you can understand this "bullshit" better  

"
*Is HpLVd seed transmitted? *
Yes. It is not always present in each seed from an infected mom but seems to be transmitted to about 5% of the seedlings. More research is needed for seed transmission rates."






Hop Latent Viroid, Part Three – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com





"While seed production does not appear to be the primary mechanism for transmission, some researchers have shown that HLVd can be transmitted via seed at an approximately 8% rate."









The Scientific Reason for “Dud” Plants — Hop Latent Viroid (HLVd) Discovery in Cannabis


Growers have long speculated the reason for “duds” seen across clonal varieties of cannabis. A first discovery of Hop Latent Viroid (HLVd) in cannabis has finally offered some answers to this costly and confounding problem.




phylos.bio





"HpLVd can be transmitted by cutting clones with the same scalpel and through cross-breeding viroid-containing cultivars for seed production. In fact, it's now estimated that 8 percent of all cannabis seeds have HpLVd. "





MMJDaily: news for professional & legal growers of medical marijuana







www.mmjdaily.com


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 13, 2021)

I’ve popped thousands of seeds and seen it one time ever about 10 years ago… not only with clones do you have to worry about DUDS… also the Micro mites … fungal and bacterial issues etc …

Seed are clean stock free of all the headaches clone peddlers pass around so easy


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> I’ve popped thousands of seeds and seen it one time ever about 10 years ago… not only with clones do you have to worry about DUDS… also theTh Micro mites … fungal and bacterial issues etc …
> 
> Seed are clean stock free of all the headaches clone peddlers pass around so easy


I literally just posted proof that it is not all that clean. Plenty of viruses passed through seed form. No way to test them. I can test every mother plant and make sure my garden is clean. I understand you are a big time seed advocate but in reality there is more question in that area then there is in clones.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 13, 2021)

And as far as your "micro mites" I just find it comical. It is like the south park where they had "Super aids". Can easily keep a pest free environment through solid ipm.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 13, 2021)

Cyclamen mites, Broad mites, Hemp Russet Mites all Micro and need 200x to be seen… I’m sure your passing around mutants of these by now…. You sound desperate bro… my testing is the best lol not per your reviews … anyone who thinks Dark Heart is a good source is a clown show


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)

( Fresh bag of Smart food ! ) As you were !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> You can pop seeds for thirty years and never get a virus.
> Many people are strictly seed growers for that reason.
> Where do you get that 10% of seeds have viruses, what breeders? Never heard such bullshit in my life.


My brother how you been long time no see !


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Cyclamen mites, Broad mites, Hemp Russet Mites all Micro and need 200x to be seen… I’m sure your passing around mutants of these by now…. You sound desperate bro… my testing is the best lol not per your reviews … anyone who thinks Dark Heart is a good source is a clown show


Obviously there's a market for clones and elites, otherwise A. No one would buy them. B. every big outfit ie jungleboys etc would only run seeds. Please don't say that a seed run of a cross is better than running the best selection out of maybe 200 plants. 
Seeds personally.. I hate wasting the time on them. I've run pretty a fair amount of both and never found anything in seed that even touches some clone onlys. And seeds are extremely over hyped and have been for years too. 

This thread isn't Really about what we think of clones, it's about the reviews and experiences on strainly. And if you don't buy seeds or clones there, there's not a lot of point posting in the thread. 

My problem is I like strainly and the concept but unfortunately can't trust any vendors there. Simply because they will take $200 for a clone and destroy your garden and not give a shit.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

And for those who do not understand tissue culture, anything cultured and tested in a lab is free from virus and pests. That's the whole point of tissue culture. 

There needs to be more tissue cultures on strainly. Even if the vendor bought from the labs and resold at a mark up I'd buy them. At least then I'd know I was getting a clean cut.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> And for those who do not understand tissue culture, anything cultured and tested in a lab is free from virus and pests. That's the whole point of tissue culture.
> 
> There needs to be more tissue cultures on strainly. Even if the vendor bought from the labs and resold at a mark up I'd buy them. At least then I'd know I was getting a clean cut.


Tissue culture does not remove all viruses unless done to a certain extent. HPLvD has to be removed through meristem culture and it is a little more intricate of the process. Takes a few meristem cultures to get to. Have to keep taking the newest form of growth before the viroid can get to it.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> And for those who do not understand tissue culture, anything cultured and tested in a lab is free from virus and pests. That's the whole point of tissue culture.
> 
> There needs to be more tissue cultures on strainly. Even if the vendor bought from the labs and resold at a mark up I'd buy them. At least then I'd know I was getting a clean cut.


Anyone buying cuts from DarkHeart or Node labs have cuts that are reinvigorated and cleaned up through tissue culture although I would say DarkHeart is on another level than most. Which is why I find it funny when the pessimist here act like buying their clones are an issue. Shows how little they know.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Tissue culture does not remove all viruses unless done to a certain extent. HPLvD has to be removed through meristem culture and it is a little more intricate of the process. Takes a few meristem cultures to get to. Have to keep taking the newest form of growth before the viroid can get to it.


Yeah it's apical meristem culture which takes the growing tip cluster of cells. They can do that in one round of tissue culture and get a clean clone. Regular meristem tissue culture is just taking a whole shoot. A lot of people post that on Instagram etc but actually its just for replication not removing pathogens.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Anyone buying cuts from DarkHeart or Node labs have cuts that are reinvigorated and cleaned up through tissue culture although I would say DarkHeart is on another level than most. Which is why I find it funny when the pessimist here act like buying their clones are an issue. Shows how little they know.


Well its almost science vs the bible lol. Yeah dark heart have a sophisticated lab and thorough process. Not sure how legit the cuts are. But if you are in Europe like me then I have no access to tissue cultures at all unless I set my own mini lab.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yeah it's apical meristem culture which takes the growing tip cluster of cells. They can do that in one round of tissue culture and get a clean clone. Regular meristem tissue culture is just taking a whole shoot. A lot of people post that on Instagram etc but actually its just for replication not removing pathogens.


Still able to remove some viruses and pathogens as well as spores and bugs through regular meristem. Also definitely beneficial for storage of multiple strains. The apical meristem to remove HPLvD can be a little more of a process and definitely a lot harder to do correctly. DarkHeart offers a service that takes about a year to a year and a half to remove HPLvD.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Well its almost science vs the bible lol. Yeah dark heart have a sophisticated lab and thorough process. Not sure how legit the cuts are. But if you are in Europe like me then I have no access to tissue cultures at all unless I set my own mini lab.


I have heard a lot of people talk about starting their own mini lab. I was considering it with one of my 4x8 tents. Putting an intake filter on it. Keeping positive pressure and then using a UVC light for sanitation. Was a little to intricate for me at this time. Maybe in the near future.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Obviously there's a market for clones and elites, otherwise A. No one would buy them. B. every big outfit ie jungleboys etc would only run seeds. Please don't say that a seed run of a cross is better than running the best selection out of maybe 200 plants.
> Seeds personally.. I hate wasting the time on them. I've run pretty a fair amount of both and never found anything in seed that even touches some clone onlys. And seeds are extremely over hyped and have been for years too.
> 
> This thread isn't Really about what we think of clones, it's about the reviews and experiences on strainly. And if you don't buy seeds or clones there, there's not a lot of point posting in the thread.
> ...


You do know that "clone only's" come from seed right?? Don't understand your "seeds are overhyped and have been for years" comment. 

OP


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> You do know that "clone only's" come from seed right?? Don't understand your "seeds are overhyped and have been for years" comment.
> 
> OP


Yes they come from a big selection of seeds. What's your point?


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Still able to remove some viruses and pathogens as well as spores and bugs through regular meristem. Also definitely beneficial for storage of multiple strains. The apical meristem to remove HPLvD can be a little more of a process and definitely a lot harder to do correctly. DarkHeart offers a service that takes about a year to a year and a half to remove HPLvD.


Yes I believe you.. 
I have done tissue culture in the past but only meristem culture. Its a lot easier than you think. The agar recipes are probably the hardest part along with really needing a laminar flow hood. Etc. The whole point of the apical meristem is that it's the growing tissue that is growing faster that it can be infected by the other tissues in the plant so it's the most effective. If regular meristem removed HPLvD then you Could just take small top shoot cuttings and sterilise them in bleach and alcohol. The cuts, would be small but would still root. I'm not sure how effective that is but would be cheaper and easier than tc


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

Clone vs seed is kind of a stupid argument. It is personal preference at that point. I choose to go with clones because I have access to elite genetics and reliable distributors and do not care to hunt through seeds and variation. I have done the seed hunts for plenty of years priors. Had my own mothers. And now to keep up with the variety I find purchasing clones to be much more efficient. Now my goal is to grow great medicine for people and myself. It is not to find some sort of new killer strain. I appreciate the people who put in the effort for seed hunts and definitely the breeders, although I do think some breeders are getting overly gimmicky and just throwing out as many crosses of elite clones as they can. But there are still some really great breeders out there. But still if I wanted to strain hunt, seeds would be the way to go. But for my needs and desires the clones are way more efficient and effective. 
I mean how can someone like me compete with a seed hunt of the likes of Purple City Genetics, Humboldt Seed company or Node labs?? They are popping 100s to thousands. Just not doable on my end


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yes they come from a big selection of seeds. What's your point?


chemdog=13 beans
gg4= 6 beans

damn that's a "big selection"


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I have heard a lot of people talk about starting their own mini lab. I was considering it with one of my 4x8 tents. Putting an intake filter on it. Keeping positive pressure and then using a UVC light for sanitation. Was a little to intricate for me at this time. Maybe in the near future.


You need a laminar flow hood. A tent would be contaminated as soon as you walk in whereas the hoods push clean air out the hole so that you cant physically introduce spores into the culture. 
It would probably cost 5k to 10k for a small lab set up. That would be the hood, microscopes, sterilisation appliances etc.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> chemdog=13 beans
> gg4= 6 beans
> 
> damn that's a "big selection"


Yeah, but you can not disregard the 1000s of seeds being popped in seed hunts now a days. It really only takes one seed. But then a whole lot of luck


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> chemdog=13 beans
> gg4= 6 beans
> 
> damn that's a "big selection"


It happens yes but WiFi 43 was out of 250 WiFi plants so.. Again what's your point. Its like saying one person bought 100 lottery tickets and won nothing another person bought one and hit the jack pot. Statically more plants equates to higher chance of a unique plant. You can't argue with mathematics. 
g4 and chemdawg are overrated cuts too.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yeah, but you can not disregard the 1000s of seeds being popped in seed hunts now a days. It really only takes one seed. But then a whole lot of luck


Exactly.. How many people popped bagseeds in the world?? Only a handful produced elites. I hate saying ''elites''. you would probably have to pop a lot of bagseeds to find good one.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> You do know that "clone only's" come from seed right?? Don't understand your "seeds are overhyped and have been for years" comment.
> 
> OP


Marketing for seeds/hype


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)

Man i wish i had some elites but all i got is popcorn !


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Man i wish i had some elites but all i got is popcorn !


Exactly


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Man i wish i had some elites but all i got is popcorn !


 nice story bro.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 14, 2021)

Everyone needs to chill out. Yes clones can spread nasty shit and ruin an entire room. Yes seeds are probably waay less vulnerable. However, if someone who has a ton of genetics already invested in a room brings in a new clone w/out quarantine, testing etc etc has zero room to say anything. I think a lot of people nowadays just want clones that are predictable because the individual grows for themselves and doesn’t have the time and space to invest in a pheno hunt. I do think as breeders refine their skills, beans are becoming more reliable. Bros grimm, CSI humboldt, cannaventure the ones in my experience to have been able to consistently put out a decent product. The breeding of poly hybrids against other poly hybrids has thrown the seed game into a tailspin.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> here's my point bud
> 
> you don't need a "big selection" of beans to find a keeper
> 
> ...


Man you just put me off buying seeds again. The first one looks frosty though. 

BTW I'm not a seller on strainly or even friends with any. Read my post you will probably figure that out.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

My favorite strain all time was a Silver Kush I found from a freebie seed from the attitude like 10 years ago. Was an amazing upbeat sativa that was perfect daytime weed. Helped me focus and stay up while having a great cerebral high to it. I swear to this day it was the reason I was able to do so well in my undergrad and grad school. Was like that lamp that kept me lite all night while I did my research and homework. Gave it up a few years back. I don't knock the seed game at all. And as for positive influences in this community, I look to Bodhi the most who is a well respected breeder and doing something amazing with his gift.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> My favorite strain all time was a Silver Kush I found from a freebie seed from the attitude like 10 years ago. Was an amazing upbeat sativa that was perfect daytime weed. Helped me focus and stay up while having a great cerebral high to it. I swear to this day it was the reason I was able to do so well in my undergrad and grad school. Was like that lamp that kept me lite all night while I did my research and homework. Gave it up a few years back. I don't knock the seed game at all. And as for positive influences in this community, I look to Bodhi the most who is a well respected breeder and doing something amazing with his gift.


I would have had you as more of a copycat genetics or heisenbeans kind of guy. Bodhi does do good work but his stuff has been a lot of the same the last handful of years


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I would have had you as more of a copycat genetics or heisenbeans kind of guy. Bodhi does do good work but his stuff has been a lot of the same the last handful of years


What in my whole perception would have me looking like a money grubber in this business? Have you followed along at all? Do you know the prices? Do you know the charity work? The lack of collecting revenue for Mac1 when Cap complained about people making money off his cut and instead having people donate it to charity for the cut. So what basis are you going off of again?


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 14, 2021)

Damn seeds only finding me this trash


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I would have had you as more of a copycat genetics or heisenbeans kind of guy. Bodhi does do good work but his stuff has been a lot of the same the last handful of years


Don't you dare forget to Mass Medical Strains on that list !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)

Wait am i a Troll ? I think of myself as more of a Goblin then a Troll tbh and who was i trolling anyways ?


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I wonder which response that was. Heisen, Copycat, maybe even a little hitler in there because you all know me hahahaha


Copycat = Logic from THCfarmer and he is a known crook. Google that one


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Just trying to call out the garbage on a thread to try to get rid of the "bullshit". Like I said, I have respect for this. It is why I do what I do.


I ain't mad at chyea, just a waste of energy. All good in and under my hood, growmie


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 14, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> So you do test your mids before you sell them right ? (Checking for a friend)


I haven't seen mids since like 1998


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> Copycat = Logic from THCfarmer and he is a known crook. Google that one


I have heard about him, how he reversed everything and then sold them at ridiculous prices. Hard to find a relation to someone who has some of the lowest prices on the market.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 14, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> So you do test your mids before you sell them right ? (Checking for a friend)


The same mids you used to think you had to drop bank for until I taught you about that one


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 14, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> Copycat = Logic from THCfarmer and he is a known crook. Google that one


I was referring to Dan who has been running it last few years. You can see his YouTube. Real Masshole. Had his wife come police report on a disgruntled customer then went on YT and bragged about it. They all are high strung and have behaved in ways that the MAJORITY of businessperson don't. Has nothing to do with responding to trolls had everything to do with being emotional and easily unhinged as it's evident by his responses


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I was referring to Dan who has been running it last few years. You can see his YouTube. Real Masshole. Had his wife come police report on a disgruntled customer then went on YT and bragged about it. They all are high strung and have behaved in ways that the MAJORITY of businessperson don't. Has nothing to do with responding to trolls had everything to do with being emotional and easily unhinged as it's evident by his responses


don't know about that, but I know Logic/Copycat still trolls forums under a bunch of different names and still sells seeds on the DL because he just got my ass a month ago


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Hahaha is that what you keep telling yourself. What's up with the self-righteous people on here?


again, why do you care what strangers think anyway..?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 14, 2021)

Is this some cancel culture bullshit? I dont even know auntie jane and want this to stop


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2021)

We will pause this thread derailment to allow others to discuss the original topic.
As for @TwitchVee & @Auntie Janes Nursery - settle down kids.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 14, 2021)

Some guttation to break up the pissing match


Clones above are my Wedding Pie seed find


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some guttation to break up the pissing match
> View attachment 4987107
> 
> Clones above are my Wedding Pie seed find
> View attachment 4987125


Beautiful bud there.. Which breeder was that?


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 14, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> My favorite strain all time was a Silver Kush I found from a freebie seed from the attitude like 10 years ago. Was an amazing upbeat sativa that was perfect daytime weed. Helped me focus and stay up while having a great cerebral high to it. I swear to this day it was the reason I was able to do so well in my undergrad and grad school. Was like that lamp that kept me lite all night while I did my research and homework. Gave it up a few years back. I don't knock the seed game at all. And as for positive influences in this community, I look to Bodhi the most who is a well respected breeder and doing something amazing with his gift.


Interesting.. The cut I loved the most was in a free pack of seeds gifted by bodhi. Actually I'd swap anything to get that one back.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some guttation to break up the pissing match
> View attachment 4987107
> 
> Clones above are my Wedding Pie seed find
> View attachment 4987125


Looks like some yum yum's to me great job as always !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 14, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Beautiful bud there.. Which breeder was that?


Thank you. Its Cannarado (Wedding Cake x Grape Pie) I selected it from a handful of females several months ago.



BigSco508 said:


> Looks like some yum yum's to me great job as always !


Aww, thanks
I really like this one. Its got the gassy pie terps with the cakes knock-down punch.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 15, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Damn seeds only finding me this trash
> View attachment 4986954


Looks awful. Send me all of your harvest for a second opinion...


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 15, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Looks awful. Send me all of your harvest for a second opinion...


Just need a valid I.D and a street address


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 15, 2021)

Er.. I'll pass on that one.

Has anyone here flowered any of shinobi's clones???


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 17, 2021)

Has anyone grown both Cereal Milk (either cut) and Gary Payton? If so, could you give me your opinions on their traits and similarities.
Are they sisters?


----------



## 428grower (Sep 17, 2021)

Dookie farms gmo cuts doing well. First picture is when I tied them down and second is few hours later already perky. Getting ready to take cuts next week then move into flower room a week after that. Putting them into 5 gallon cloth pots next week. Currently in 3s and one random pic of plat. Garlic cookies I’m harvesting in a week.


----------



## 428grower (Sep 17, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some guttation to break up the pissing match
> View attachment 4987107
> 
> Clones above are my Wedding Pie seed find
> View attachment 4987125


Fuckin gorgeous dude


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 19, 2021)

Can anyone vouch for a vendor who sends out of the USA and definitely has no dudding plants? I urgently need some plants for my next Flowering run


----------



## 428grower (Sep 19, 2021)

Go thru dookie farms


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 19, 2021)

They only ship within the USA


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 19, 2021)

Think i have seen post before about shoreline doing International. Haven't used them but they seem to have good reviews.


----------



## 428grower (Sep 19, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> They only ship within the USA


Oh shit my bad, I read that wrong.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Can anyone vouch for a vendor who sends out of the USA and definitely has no dudding plants? I urgently need some plants for my next Flowering run


Thats gonna be a tough one. Its hard to find a vendor that ships stateside that tests for HPLvD
Not sure where you're located but I do remember a couple of Canadian cats in this thread that had healthy cuts.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 20, 2021)

No shoreline only within usa also


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm in the UK.. I've used a few vendors on strainly in the past but not any recently.


----------



## MVincent420 (Sep 20, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> No shoreline only within usa also


Search soaknbeans on Instagram if you're on there. I've personally never purchased from them, but from the horses mouth, they do ship internationally and their genetics look . At some point, I'll be giving them a try.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 20, 2021)

Clones or seeds? Seeds were legal here even before the whole medical scene in USA took off so not looking for seeds at all.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 21, 2021)

You need 3 transactions to become a vendor I think.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 21, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> You need 3 transactions to become a vendor I think.


You can do it in 2...i did..i emailed them after 2 and they verify you
Edit: don't take my word on this, it just worked for me


----------



## MVincent420 (Sep 21, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Clones or seeds? Seeds were legal here even before the whole medical scene in USA took off so not looking for seeds at all.


My bad, I must've misread your comment, but yeah they're just selling seeds from what I saw


----------



## howchill (Sep 21, 2021)

Don’t get from garden supply plug 
He shows pics of sealed packs but sends you opened ones instead(and writes on them for some weird reason)


----------



## howchill (Sep 21, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Seems everyone is passing HLV. First-class genetics, everyone on strainly is buying cuts from each other (vendors). Personally I'd recommend ONLY buying from tissue culture lab vendors like black sheep and dark heart and node labs. Oh and pink box also send out HLV too. Confirmed by testing.


How do I find some post of people having this from first class and pink box “?


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 21, 2021)

howchill said:


> Don’t get from garden supply plug
> He shows pics of sealed packs but sends you opened ones instead(and writes on them for some weird reason)
> Thats messed up selling open packs as sealed but as for the marked out parts on the front of the pack ethos is doing that for some reason not sure if its just to some states or what but my buddy here in Illinois orders direct for resale and all the new packs he ordered the same marked out with marker not sure why tho


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 21, 2021)

Seeds


howchill said:


> How do I find some post of people having this from first class and pink box “?


His wedding cake and kush mints did. Fucked up my whole grow. Some cuts pb sells are clean and some aren't. But you can see from his clone list that a bunch of cuts aren't available anymore. Buying clones is not worth it unless testing is being done. https://www.strainly.io/en/pbc


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 21, 2021)

Pink box sells duds
First class sells duds


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 21, 2021)

Pink box also deleted his Instagram a while ago. I'm sure he's about to disappear fast


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 21, 2021)

You know what we traded clones for years between friends online I got tired of relying on waiting till a cut was common before I could try it. So started buy them online. It was great for about a year until mainely cup winning clones sent me the virus. I actually lost about 15 mothers I'd collected over 10 years. Most not replaceable. Since then I was gifted a hand full of cuts by a trusted friend who had a clean set up. 
Buying clones is even worse than trading between friends because there's also money to be made. 
Pink box and others know they are sending out pathogens and literally don't give a shit. 

If you can get clean tissue culture cuts then go for it. I actually think after years I'm gonna stop chasing clones until this industry cleans up its act. 
Back to over priced seeds I go... 
Please be careful guys.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 21, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> You know what we traded clones for years between friends online I got tired of relying on waiting till a cut was common before I could try it. So started buy them online. It was great for about a year until mainely cup winning clones sent me the virus. I actually lost about 15 mothers I'd collected over 10 years. Most not replaceable. Since then I was gifted a hand full of cuts by a trusted friend who had a clean set up.
> Buying clones is even worse than trading between friends because there's also money to be made.
> Pink box and others know they are sending out pathogens and literally don't give a shit.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking what strain did mainely send that was dirty ?


----------



## zazapacks (Sep 21, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Pink box also deleted his Instagram a while ago. I'm sure he's about to disappear fast


He's still on IG under pink.box.clones, last post 6 days ago. He was also touting on IG about having the 'real deal chem d' and showing a variegated leaf. Yeah like that's proof. 

My friend got some clones off him, Kush Mints RH Cut (Textbook definition of a 'dudded' cut, didn't even need to flower it to tell it was diseased) and GMO which you could tell wasn't the real deal just by the growth in veg. Steer clear of this clown.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 21, 2021)

I made this post a while back: 



mikeyboy2121 said:


> Anyone flower out pinkbox's ice cream cake? I just put mine in for a first run a couple days ago and the way she's growing has my spidey senses going off. Getting that dud vibe. Considering just tossing it.


Tossed it the next day. Duds just have a certain look to them and that plant had it.

Here's a pic of his ICC from earlier in the thread.

View attachment 4751353

Wedding Cake from the same grower

View attachment 4751352

Zoom in and compare them. Notice any differences?

I contacted that grower and was told it smoked like absolute garbage. Further confirmation imo. Can't say for certain since I didn't flower it out or have it tested. I know I'd never recommend them.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 22, 2021)

Mattbryson said:


> If you don't mind me asking what strain did mainely send that was dirty ?


I bought Zkittlez, black banana cookies, sundae driver and Devine gelato. I'm not sure which one or all.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> I bought Zkittlez, black banana cookies, sundae driver and Devine gelato. I'm not sure which one or all.


Damn that sucks , I do run some of his strains but after he posted he lost most most of his genetics got apple fritter, rozay cake,tropicana cherry, mac stomper all have been great but they do have there own domes, trays ,I use diffrent disposable blade for each strain but I also never sold clones and even quit buying them to much dirty stuff out there .I have did full resets lost everything 2 times over virus or dirty clone


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2021)

Mattbryson said:


> Damn that sucks , I do run some of his strains but after he posted he lost most most of his genetics got apple fritter, rozay cake,tropicana cherry, mac stomper all have been great but they do have there own domes, trays ,I use diffrent disposable blade for each strain but I also never sold clones and even quit buying them to much dirty stuff out there .I have did full resets lost everything 2 times over virus or dirty clone


I remember the first clone I bought on strainly from a no longer vendor and was kush mints I thought it was just variegated plant and back then I just used all the same tools on all my mom plants then after about 6 months every one of my clones and moms had the same variegated leaves and grew like shit lost everything


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 22, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Get Seeds and put in some elbow grease pheno hunting.... In the End you'll be so much better off... I haven't had any issues for years and just use BTI as a preventive in my IPM..... Only because I stopped bringing clones in ... None of the cuts I wanted would have ever stuck around anyways...considering everything that's Hype these days is str8 up Sloth from Goonies aka Gelato x Gelato x Gelato x Gelato
> 
> Real OG Kush still King of the Court .... finding them these days the real deal is getting near impossible ... you'd know if you have it because that's all you'd be growing


You should try crunch status confirmed seeds og jam v6 and cross to the triangle. Crunch status is old og cat CBFaka cedar berry farms and it’s a worked line. Got two goin now and given the vigor and structure of og genetics, I see crossin it to triangle or fire, be a.perfect og, just thought I’d throw that at ya lol

per thread, I agree with seed comment previous. I got pinks, a couple flowered out, on smaller side of course and now I know why, but I think from what I’m finding in most seed packs, that been researched best you can and forum reading, etc. you’ll find something close. Can’t get pink to respond being a repeat customer, never said bad thing, funny how that works. But I spent a lil money on genetics that I want, and I just be my own coop lmfao. I would throw snips out tho on a great plant discovered maybe lol


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 22, 2021)

Mattbryson said:


> I remember the first clone I bought on strainly from a no longer vendor and was kush mints I thought it was just variegated plant and back then I just used all the same tools on all my mom plants then after about 6 months every one of my clones and moms had the same variegated leaves and grew like shit lost everything


Yeah I think whatever virus it is does show variegated patterns too. And if you have stress in veg the plants dud out in flower more easily. But yeah you can keep them separated that's a good idea but at some point I feel it will cross over unless you have a big enough space to keep them far away from each other. And these plants can show no signs at all for months before they decide to dud out. 
Honestly the troubles I went through has been crazy I nearly lost everything I own purely because of overheads and debts I had trying to clean everything down and start afresh. It did more than just kill my plants. I started with seeds many years ago. I think he only safe option is to go back to that. 
I did think mainly was a good guy and I think he had good intentions. But I know he was still selling cuts even after he was losing strains probably to this virus.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> You should try crunch status confirmed seeds og jam v6 and cross to the triangle. Crunch status is old og cat CBFaka cedar berry farms and it’s a worked line. Got two goin now and given the vigor and structure of og genetics, I see crossin it to triangle or fire, be a.perfect og, just thought I’d throw that at ya lol
> 
> per thread, I agree with seed comment previous. I got pinks, a couple flowered out, on smaller side of course and now I know why, but I think from what I’m finding in most seed packs, that been researched best you can and forum reading, etc. you’ll find something close. Can’t get pink to respond being a repeat customer, never said bad thing, funny how that works. But I spent a lil money on genetics that I want, and I just be my own coop lmfao. I would throw snips out tho on a great plant discovered maybe lol


I do agree seeds look way better than they used to. I think you can find good keepers in one pack.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yeah I think whatever virus it is does show variegated patterns too. And if you have stress in veg the plants dud out in flower more easily. But yeah you can keep them separated that's a good idea but at some point I feel it will cross over unless you have a big enough space to keep them far away from each other. And these plants can show no signs at all for months before they decide to dud out.
> Honestly the troubles I went through has been crazy I nearly lost everything I own purely because of overheads and debts I had trying to clean everything down and start afresh. It did more than just kill my plants. I started with seeds many years ago. I think he only safe option is to go back to that.
> I did think mainly was a good guy and I think he had good intentions. But I know he was still selling cuts even after he was losing strains probably to this virus.


Ya I agree seeds are definitely the better option thats what I'm doing now days no more bought clones or gifted clones for me I also had along down time when I threw everything away, bleached everything and ran ozone in my grow before a new start I didn't even try keeping anything cause its a never ending battle ,clean up start fresh and move on and most the cuts I have ran in the past where just hype strains and I got better keepers out of my seed runs


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow you did the exact same thing as me. I bleached everything and ran ozone.. I actually threw a away all my lights and tents, res, pots.. Everything. 
Now, every run I empty the flower room, bleach it down and ozone as a matter of course. But still worry it might come back. And I'm super anal with cleaning everything too. 
I really wished I know how long these virus can survive with no host. Like on a surface or dried flower. 

I'm kinda envious that you managed to save this mainly strains. He had the best cuts on strainly. The zkittlez was epic. Hopefully I can find something similar in seed form. A good bx or something


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 22, 2021)

My experience of seeds has been pretty bad. The last time I ran bodhi stuff It was OK but fairly boring compared to some of the clones I've flowered.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> My experience of seeds has been pretty bad. The last time I ran bodhi stuff It was OK but fairly boring compared to some of the clones I've flowered.


 ya I just got a pack of bodhi black triangle I have ran some of there gear didn't find alot myself, I did find a nice keeper in ethos zour apple, ethos white wedding, and thugpug pure Michigan, right now I'm doing a pheno search on skywalker og Reserva Privada and super lemon haze green house seeds and blueberry muffin fingers crossed find something nice


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 22, 2021)

Well I've got some in the fridge from years ago. Bodhis sunshine daydream was shit. So much hype over those. And popped three packs all the females were kack


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Well I've got some in the fridge from years ago. Bodhis sunshine daydream was shit. So much hype over those. And popped three packs all the females were kack


Ya I ran a pack of sunshine daydream too didn't find nothing, pack of there mothers milk no keeper prolly best pack i ran of there's was there love triangle, only thing bad about seed is the 4 month wait to see if it was even worth it ,well hope you have some good luck and find some good keepers


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Sep 23, 2021)

I hear a lot of people bashing pinkbox, with no evidence. If he were spreading hpv, wouldn't there be a lot more negative comments. If you have proof someone is spreading hpv, post your proof.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> I hear a lot of people bashing pinkbox, with no evidence. If he were spreading hpv, wouldn't there be a lot more negative comments. If you have proof someone is spreading hpv, post your proof. If not, then shut up.


What does proof matter. Any time someone complains about anything on strainly the seller goes after the customer. Happens daily. I bought about 7 strains from pink box. Ask me how many I actually got to flower out and smoke?


----------



## F_Dupp (Sep 23, 2021)

Tomisteins Apple Fritter gave my garden a severe case of PM.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> What does proof matter. Any time someone complains about anything on strainly the seller goes after the customer. Happens daily. I bought about 7 strains from pink box. Ask me how many I actually got to flower out and smoke?


How many? Which ones?


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> How many? Which ones?


Motor breath. Was the worst
Wedding cake
Gmo
Mac1
Kush mints
Duct tape 
Tropicanna Cookies #mtntrop(got the mites from the other ones)
After I grew out his super lemon Haze and was great why would I think there would be any issues? 
And now if you look at his menu most of these cuts are gone.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Tomisteins Apple Fritter gave my garden a severe case of PM.


There's another guy who trades with everyone.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Motor breath. Was the worst
> Wedding cake
> Gmo
> Mac1
> ...


I'm gonna go to my brothers later today and take a pic of the Mac 1 pinkbox used to have. Now they have a new legit cut lol.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Motor breath. Was the worst
> Wedding cake
> Gmo
> Mac1
> ...


So you got mites?


----------



## F_Dupp (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> There's another guy who trades with everyone.


I got Apple Fritter and ICC from him. The ICC looked nice, and was a well cut clone placed in some sort of rapid rooter type plug. The Apple Fritter was obviously cut by a hack and was in a rockwool cube. I placed them both in quarantine for 2 weeks in an EZ Cloner under a small LED. The AF was growing wonky, as if it had been taken from a plant that had been in flower for a few days and was reverting to veg. I saw no signs of bugs or disease, so I put them in the veg room. 2 days later the fucking Apple Fritter was showing PM spots. I havent had PM in years, and am 100% certain that it came from the AF clone. The ICC may have been exposed to it also, but fights it off very well. My TK and Gelato are very susceptible and have been getting sprayed with Southern Ag GFF and Athena IPM 2-3 times per week. I finally had to say fuck it last week and nuke everything with nasty Eagle 20. And its still making a comeback. I swear, the bugs and diseases from Cali are resistant to everything.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> So you got mites?


No sorry. The kushmints,motorbreath, wedding cake and duct tape were dudded as well.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I got Apple Fritter and ICC from him. The ICC looked nice, and was a well cut clone placed in some sort of rapid rooter type plug. The Apple Fritter was obviously cut by a hack and was in a rockwool cube. I placed them both in quarantine for 2 weeks in an EZ Cloner under a small LED. The AF was growing wonky, as if it had been taken from a plant that had been in flower for a few days and was reverting to veg. I saw no signs of bugs or disease, so I put them in the veg room. 2 days later the fucking Apple Fritter was showing PM spots. I havent had PM in years, and am 100% certain that it came from the AF clone. The ICC may have been exposed to it also, but fights it off very well. My TK and Gelato are very susceptible and have been getting sprayed with Southern Ag GFF and Athena IPM 2-3 times per week. I finally had to say fuck it last week and nuke everything with nasty Eagle 20. And its still making a comeback. I swear, the bugs and diseases from Cali are resistant to everything.


The dr.zymes eliminator works pretty good on pm. I would use that before eagle 20.


----------



## F_Dupp (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> The dr.zymes eliminator works pretty good on pm. I would use that before eagle 20.


Everything works well on PM. Until you get it from CA.

I'll pick up a bottle of Dr. Zymes and give it a shot.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Everything works well on PM. Until you get it from CA.
> 
> I'll pick up a bottle of Dr. Zymes and give it a shot.


I hear ya. I'm not against eagle 20 I have a bottle as well. Good luck!


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> I hear a lot of people bashing pinkbox, with no evidence. If he were spreading hpv, wouldn't there be a lot more negative comments. If you have proof someone is spreading hpv, post your proof. If not, then shut up.


Hi pink box


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

I've got messages from him saying he doesn't test anything and you can see on his reviews that's hes trading with every other vendor on strainly. 
Pretty much like sleeping with hella hookers with no rubber and never getting tested. I've seen flowering plants from his clones. They have the viroid. Eg duds
That kush mints further back on this thread from him.. The pic... That's HLV.. There's your proof. Plus plenty of other growers SAYING THE SAME THING.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I hear ya. I'm not against eagle 20 I have a bottle as well. Good luck!


Try a tebuconazole based fungacide.. Its not used often by cannabis growers so there no resistance to it. And it's used on food crops.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Sep 23, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> I've got messages from him saying he doesn't test anything and you can see on his reviews that's hes trading with every other vendor on strainly.
> Pretty much like sleeping with hella hookers with no rubber and never getting tested. I've seen flowering plants from his clones. They have the viroid. Eg duds
> That kush mints further back on this thread from him.. The pic... That's HLV.. There's your proof. Plus plenty of other growers SAYING THE SAME THING.


I saw those photos, how do you know it wasn't grower error? I am not pinkbox.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Sep 23, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> This is the motorbreath from pink box at day 46 outdoor. She smells pretty nice. I haven’t flowered his NorCal dosido yet but I’d order from them again.
> View attachment 4885525


Is this dudded?


----------



## iamcolin (Sep 23, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I got Apple Fritter and ICC from him. The ICC looked nice, and was a well cut clone placed in some sort of rapid rooter type plug. The Apple Fritter was obviously cut by a hack and was in a rockwool cube. I placed them both in quarantine for 2 weeks in an EZ Cloner under a small LED. The AF was growing wonky, as if it had been taken from a plant that had been in flower for a few days and was reverting to veg. I saw no signs of bugs or disease, so I put them in the veg room. 2 days later the fucking Apple Fritter was showing PM spots. I havent had PM in years, and am 100% certain that it came from the AF clone. The ICC may have been exposed to it also, but fights it off very well. My TK and Gelato are very susceptible and have been getting sprayed with Southern Ag GFF and Athena IPM 2-3 times per week. I finally had to say fuck it last week and nuke everything with nasty Eagle 20. And its still making a comeback. I swear, the bugs and diseases from Cali are resistant to everything.


Damn. I bought a clone from him that died in transit a few weeks back. He's going to send a replacement but now I'm thinking I'm better off without it. Maybe I'll ask for a few unrooted cuts so I can dunk them in sulfur...Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Try a tebuconazole based fungacide.. Its not used often by cannabis growers so there no resistance to it. And it's used on food crops.


Appreciate the tip. I'll check that out!!


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> Is this dudded?


Allot can happen in 6 months. And why did you take it off your menu pinkbox? Why did you take all those cuts off your menu?


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Allot can happen in 6 months. And why did you take it off your menu pinkbox? Why did you take all those cuts off your menu?


I'm not pinkbox, I have no idea.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> I'm not pinkbox, I have no idea.


I have an idea.. Go back to posting once every 5 years.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 23, 2021)

All of these millennial cuts have HPV....I mean HLV. Strainly is like Tinder.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> I saw those photos, how do you know it wasn't grower error? I am not pinkbox.


That's like saying you can catch aids from a bad diet.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> Is this dudded?


You need to educate yourself about latent viruses.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I have an idea.. Go back to posting once every 5 years.


He posts when his business is going down the pan and all his cuts are dudding out.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

Mrblaze212 said:


> So you got mites?


You just reminded me, one of my friends got russet mites from his tropicanna cookies.


----------



## bulletxs (Sep 23, 2021)

zazapacks said:


> He's still on IG under pink.box.clones, last post 6 days ago. He was also touting on IG about having the 'real deal chem d' and showing a variegated leaf. Yeah like that's proof.
> 
> My friend got some clones off him, Kush Mints RH Cut (Textbook definition of a 'dudded' cut, didn't even need to flower it to tell it was diseased) and GMO which you could tell wasn't the real deal just by the growth in veg. Steer clear of this clown.


This is GMO from pinkbox at day 38. I think it’s the real deal but I could be wrong. For me she was super vigorous in veg. Especially the unpictured outdoor I have going of her right now, much bigger than my others growing next to her. Her bud structure seems to be correct so far but like I said that could change. Im getting that greasy foul funk nose from her right now. She’s stinky. Had great results with Pinks Terple17 as well. With that being said I’ve also gotten several bad cuts from pink. Motorbreath15 being the worst. Overall small plant with very little vigor. I’ve flowered MB15 twice now and it literally didn’t stretch at all, once even being outdoors. Branches are very brittle and if not careful will break right off the main stem. Kush Mints and ICC never made it to flower either. Just overall sick looking plants. I’ve contacted farmerfreeman who tests plants for male/female and he’s agreed to test my MB15 for me for diseases. Once I get it sent off and get the results I’ll post back his findings here.


----------



## 428grower (Sep 23, 2021)

3 weeks difference from the first pic to the last 2 of GMO from Dookie farms. Received them exactly one month ago, they only had one to two nodes at most. Super vigorous. Flowering on oct 1st.


----------



## SuperNice (Sep 23, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> This is GMO from pinkbox at day 38. I think it’s the real deal but I could be wrong. For me she was super vigorous in veg. Especially the unpictured outdoor I have going of her right now, much bigger than my others growing next to her. Her bud structure seems to be correct so far but like I said that could change. Im getting that greasy foul funk nose from her right now. She’s stinky. Had great results with Pinks Terple17 as well. With that being said I’ve also gotten several bad cuts from pink. Motorbreath15 being the worst. Overall small plant with very little vigor. I’ve flowered MB15 twice now and it literally didn’t stretch at all, once even being outdoors. Branches are very brittle and if not careful will break right off the main stem. Kush Mints and ICC never made it to flower either. Just overall sick looking plants. I’ve contacted farmerfreeman who tests plants for male/female and he’s agreed to test my MB15 for me for diseases. Once I get it sent off and get the results I’ll post back his findings here.
> View attachment 4993211View attachment 4993212


Didn’t know farmerfreeman did anything other then sex testing. Good to have another option out there.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> This is GMO from pinkbox at day 38. I think it’s the real deal but I could be wrong. For me she was super vigorous in veg. Especially the unpictured outdoor I have going of her right now, much bigger than my others growing next to her. Her bud structure seems to be correct so far but like I said that could change. Im getting that greasy foul funk nose from her right now. She’s stinky. Had great results with Pinks Terple17 as well. With that being said I’ve also gotten several bad cuts from pink. Motorbreath15 being the worst. Overall small plant with very little vigor. I’ve flowered MB15 twice now and it literally didn’t stretch at all, once even being outdoors. Branches are very brittle and if not careful will break right off the main stem. Kush Mints and ICC never made it to flower either. Just overall sick looking plants. I’ve contacted farmerfreeman who tests plants for male/female and he’s agreed to test my MB15 for me for diseases. Once I get it sent off and get the results I’ll post back his findings here.
> View attachment 4993211View attachment 4993212


Same here with the mb15. No stretch brittle branches. Grew funky. Never was happy.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

I took these today at my brothers house. This is pink boxes mac1. This is his older cut.. He posted on insta that he has the real deal now. I wanted to take a pic of my brothers og18 to compare. But it got so big his wife made him cut it down. Regardless had faint sweetness. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## bulletxs (Sep 23, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Didn’t know farmerfreeman did anything other then sex testing. Good to have another option out there.


Just in the beginning stages of it. Doesn’t offer it as a service through his website just yet but will be rolling out to everybody soon.


----------



## zazapacks (Sep 23, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> This is GMO from pinkbox at day 38. I think it’s the real deal but I could be wrong. For me she was super vigorous in veg. Especially the unpictured outdoor I have going of her right now, much bigger than my others growing next to her. Her bud structure seems to be correct so far but like I said that could change. Im getting that greasy foul funk nose from her right now. She’s stinky. Had great results with Pinks Terple17 as well. With that being said I’ve also gotten several bad cuts from pink. Motorbreath15 being the worst. Overall small plant with very little vigor. I’ve flowered MB15 twice now and it literally didn’t stretch at all, once even being outdoors. Branches are very brittle and if not careful will break right off the main stem. Kush Mints and ICC never made it to flower either. Just overall sick looking plants. I’ve contacted farmerfreeman who tests plants for male/female and he’s agreed to test my MB15 for me for diseases. Once I get it sent off and get the results I’ll post back his findings here.
> View attachment 4993211View attachment 4993212


Someone else in this thread flowered out the GMO from Pink Box and it looks completely different than yours. Maybe he mislabeled them? Who knows.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm sure he went through time that he had no duds but now it seems he does.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

That virus is weird. You can have a branch that duds when the rest doesn't.
Thst gmo someone posted also has infected branches


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> That virus is weird. You can have a branch that duds when the rest doesn't.
> Thst gmo someone posted also has infected branches


Yes..I at first thought I was nuts. Looking at a plant that half looked normal and half grew wonky. That would be pb wedding cake.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Sep 24, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Same here with the mb15. No stretch brittle branches. Grew funky. Never was happy.


I tossed the Pinkbox MB15 before I tested everything for viroids but if I suspected any plant of it prior, it would be that cut. Terrible vigor, extremely brittle branches. It caused me to stop taking in cuts and test my collection. The only plant I've ever grown in veg that made me think "something isn't right". With that said, I didn't test it so I can't say for sure. Their SLH cut came in the same shipment, grows fine and tested neg for the STD.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Yes..I at first thought I was nuts. Looking at a plant that half looked normal and half grew wonky. That would be pb wedding cake.


Yeah I had Zkittlez and one or 2 branches the buds were 90% normal. The rest dudded. No smell or frost at all


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> I tossed the Pinkbox MB15 before I tested everything for viroids but if I suspected any plant of it prior, it would be that cut. Terrible vigor, extremely brittle branches. It caused me to stop taking in cuts and test my collection. The only plant I've ever grown in veg that made me think "something isn't right". With that said, I didn't test it so I can't say for sure. Their SLH cut came in the same shipment, grows fine and tested neg for the STD.


I've read you need multiple tests on each plant. Because if the nature of the viroid. There's a lot of info on the dark heart pages


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 24, 2021)

Just want to add - when testing, always test twice or it might bite ya in ass. When cleaning up my mother room, I've had samples come back negative that tested positive on the second round.

I'm at a point now where I wont trade with anyone that I dont trust to take the same measures I do to keep healthy stock.

And, I have more than enough to play with. I'm waiting on results from Gary Payton than I'm takin a break so I can spend some time reversing and chucking a few of these.

Its time I had some seeds to hunt thru and share


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Sep 24, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> I've read you need multiple tests on each plant. Because if the nature of the viroid. There's a lot of info on the dark heart pages


I know


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just want to add - when testing, always test twice or it might bite ya in ass. When cleaning up my mother room, I've had samples come back negative that tested positive on the second round.
> 
> I'm at a point now where I wont trade with anyone that I dont trust to take the same measures I do to keep healthy stock.
> 
> ...


Best post on this thread,hunt your own chucks & find your own Gems.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just want to add - when testing, always test twice or it might bite ya in ass. When cleaning up my mother room, I've had samples come back negative that tested positive on the second round.
> 
> I'm at a point now where I wont trade with anyone that I dont trust to take the same measures I do to keep healthy stock.
> 
> ...


That's my plan when I build up a collection again. At least then you can create and select your own unique mother plants


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Sep 24, 2021)

Best advice I can give is do whatever you want to do. All of this is just advice. The seed sellers will tell you buy seeds, clones are scary. The clone dealers will tell you, buy clones the genetics are better. At the end of the day you have experience from both sides of the aisle. A bunch of positive people and a bunch of negative nancys. That is called consumerism or in honesty reality. But no one on here should be telling you what you should or should not do. That is just too arrogant for this community. You make up your own mind.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Sep 24, 2021)

If you separate from dogma, purchasing select cuts from reputable individuals and having them tested is less effort and more cost-effective than hunting through seeds. If you don't test and don't scrutinize selections, seeds are a good option. Elite cuts are generally not going to be found in 1 or 2 packs of the seed lottery. Understanding hpLVd can be transferred from parent stock to seed further erodes any advantages. It seems strange to take cuts in while understanding the risk, yet refusing to quarantine and test. Particularly when dudding is no longer a mystery. I've had flops on strainly and elsewhere but still came out well ahead in terms of time and money saved searching for plants. That said, my current favorite cut is from purchased seed. I think it's fun to do both when done right.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 24, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> This is GMO from pinkbox at day 38. I think it’s the real deal but I could be wrong. For me she was super vigorous in veg. Especially the unpictured outdoor I have going of her right now, much bigger than my others growing next to her. Her bud structure seems to be correct so far but like I said that could change. Im getting that greasy foul funk nose from her right now. She’s stinky. Had great results with Pinks Terple17 as well. With that being said I’ve also gotten several bad cuts from pink. Motorbreath15 being the worst. Overall small plant with very little vigor. I’ve flowered MB15 twice now and it literally didn’t stretch at all, once even being outdoors. Branches are very brittle and if not careful will break right off the main stem. Kush Mints and ICC never made it to flower either. Just overall sick looking plants. I’ve contacted farmerfreeman who tests plants for male/female and he’s agreed to test my MB15 for me for diseases. Once I get it sent off and get the results I’ll post back his findings here.
> View attachment 4993211View attachment 4993212


Must have got a new gmo because mine looked nothing like that with barely any smell


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 24, 2021)

So pinkbox sells fakes, and then later gets "legit cuts"? I wonder if they are planning to send the legit cuts to all the people who bought fakes from them for $100 a pop.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

Haha doubt it.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

But I'm sure they made enough money from fakes to then buy the real ones. Interesting business strategy


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 24, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Best advice I can give is do whatever you want to do. All of this is just advice. The seed sellers will tell you buy seeds, clones are scary. The clone dealers will tell you, buy clones the genetics are better. At the end of the day you have experience from both sides of the aisle. A bunch of positive people and a bunch of negative nancys. That is called consumerism or in honesty reality. But no one on here should be telling you what you should or should not do. That is just too arrogant for this community. You make up your own mind.


How old are the tests on the apple fritter and the SFV? I been looking at them for a while now.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 24, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Best advice I can give is do whatever you want to do. All of this is just advice. The seed sellers will tell you buy seeds, clones are scary. The clone dealers will tell you, buy clones the genetics are better. At the end of the day you have experience from both sides of the aisle. A bunch of positive people and a bunch of negative nancys. That is called consumerism or in honesty reality. But no one on here should be telling you what you should or should not do. That is just too arrogant for this community. You make up your own mind.


Also it seems you're the only vendor that has a real presence in the forum community. Really the only one I see standing behind his work and defending it.


----------



## bulletxs (Sep 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So pinkbox sells fakes, and then later gets "legit cuts"? I wonder if they are planning to send the legit cuts to all the people who bought fakes from them for $100 a pop.


Idk. I’ve only flowered a small sample of his cuts but 4/4 cuts that made it to flower for me were confirmed real in one way or another. The dudding issue I think is enough to stay away but I personally haven’t had an issue with fake cuts for whatever that’s worth.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> If you separate from dogma, purchasing select cuts from reputable individuals and having them tested is less effort and more cost-effective than hunting through seeds. If you don't test and don't scrutinize selections, seeds are a good option. Elite cuts are generally not going to be found in 1 or 2 packs of the seed lottery. Understanding hpLVd can be transferred from parent stock to seed further erodes any advantages. It seems strange to take cuts in while understanding the risk, yet refusing to quarantine and test. Particularly when dudding is no longer a mystery. I've had flops on strainly and elsewhere but still came out well ahead in terms of time and money saved searching for plants. That said, my current favorite cut is from purchased seed. I think it's fun to do both when done right.


That's only if the seeds you buy come from Infected plants. Which I would think is fairly unlikely


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Also it seems you're the only vendor that has a real presence in the forum community. Really the only one I see standing behind his work and defending it.


Yeah I do like that fact.. What worries me is the guy who left a negative saying that he got the virus from him. And I'm not bashing you AJN.. But he left quite a descriptive feed back.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 24, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yeah I do like that fact.. What worries me is the guy who left a negative saying that he got the virus from him. And I'm not bashing you AJN.. But he left quite a descriptive feed back.


That person claims they have tons of pics as proof. Would be nice if that person posted all this proof somewhere.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes it would help. What they actually said seems quite detailed.


----------



## howchill (Sep 25, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I have an idea.. Go back to posting once every 5 years.


----------



## iamcolin (Sep 25, 2021)

Seems a little weird this guy is following 37 people on strainly but only has this one transaction where he trashes AJN.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 25, 2021)

he could have said anything, he could have said he got scammed and nothing sent if he really wanted to try to ruin the guys rep. Seems a bit of a coincidence that he said he got dudding plants when it seems to be a reoccurring trend on strainly atm.


----------



## Genethics Modern Hybrids (Sep 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I agree that PM is not systemic. It's a fungus, which doesn't have the ability to flow through the plant.


Agree. Powdery mildew is like Ringworm in animals/humans IMO. Highly contagious, you’d think it was systemic but it’s not it’s just the spores spreading from the site and infecting other portion of the animals. It’s localized and the “systemic” effect you see is just growers interpretation because people can’t see the spores so assume it’s spreading from within.

all about environment anyways. If you don’t give the spore the right conditions to germinate then it never will. You can literally have pm spores all over your plant, I bet, without an infection if you don’t give them what they need to pop.

cannabis seed needs water to germinate.
fungal spores need humidity, warmth and ambient condition swings aka a grow room with no environmental controls.

speaking of strainly, I had a few cuts I wanted to let go as I got bills to pay, do you really have to be a licensed nursery? I assume you don’t but if another member reports you you’ll be deleted/banned I assume?


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Sep 26, 2021)

Sulfur wrecks PM


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 26, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> Sulfur wrecks PM


I'll always swear by it. Only thing that truly worked for me.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

Genethics Modern Hybrids said:


> Agree. Powdery mildew is like Ringworm in animals/humans IMO. Highly contagious, you’d think it was systemic but it’s not it’s just the spores spreading from the site and infecting other portion of the animals. It’s localized and the “systemic” effect you see is just growers interpretation because people can’t see the spores so assume it’s spreading from within.
> 
> all about environment anyways. If you don’t give the spore the right conditions to germinate then it never will. You can literally have pm spores all over your plant, I bet, without an infection if you don’t give them what they need to pop.
> 
> ...


Environment isn't too important as long as it has a host. 

You can also spread pm mechanically like on scissors that's also probably why people think it's systemic. They are just using the incorrect terms. It's more parasitic not systemic.


----------



## Genethics Modern Hybrids (Sep 27, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Environment isn't too important as long as it has a host.
> 
> You can also spread pm mechanically like on scissors that's also probably why people think it's systemic. They are just using the incorrect terms. It's more parasitic not systemic.


Yea right LOL, environment is #1


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 27, 2021)

Surely you base your temps and rh on what the plants need not what keeps pests and pathogens away.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Sep 27, 2021)

If you have clean plants you can run any climate you want.


----------



## MVincent420 (Sep 29, 2021)

I've dealt with one vendor on strainly; keeperofthe flames. He only deals in seeds, from different breeders (cult classic, lit farms, nacho El sapo, Envy genetics, just to name a few) and I haven't been able to run anything from the packs I've picked up (they'll be in my next run), but every transaction has been flawless. Quick response time, quick delivery time; just an overall pleasant experience, in an industry that can attract some shady people. He doesnt have the largest selection, but his personability makes up for it 10 fold. I know most people here are talking clones, but I just had to hop on this thread to show keeperoftheflames some love! 10/10 would recommend!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 29, 2021)

MVincent420 said:


> I've dealt with one vendor on strainly; keeperofthe flames. He only deals in seeds, from different breeders (cult classic, lit farms, nacho El sapo, Envy genetics, just to name a few) and I haven't been able to run anything from the packs I've picked up (they'll be in my next run), but every transaction has been flawless. Quick response time, quick delivery time; just an overall pleasant experience, in an industry that can attract some shady people. He doesnt have the largest selection, but his personability makes up for it 10 fold. I know most people here are talking clones, but I just had to hop on this thread to show keeperoftheflames some love! 10/10 would recommend!


OK plus 1 for a pheno search 

GOOD LUCK and back to clone validity

Aunt Janes sent me cuts that I believe to be as legitimate as one can be

Excellent on all aspects but if I had less experience and didn't realize how every plant grows different for each grower 
I can see where the doubts could arise 

Folks 
we used to trust each other as a close knit community 

Now days thanks to technology we are all competitors , or just a..holes ...

Stop the bashing , follow-up thru legitimate sources and have a bit of faith in the community to sort out the riffraff 

I did thousands of plants in my lifetime on pheno searches, no more , much quicker to search thru clones from others searches

But you decide 
just don't bash others if your low wattage custom 3x3 doesn't seem to match the original growers 

Your mileage may vary


----------



## CaliWorthington (Sep 30, 2021)

I just harvested a Gelato 41 that I got from Ocean Grown Clones. My gloves barely got sticky. The plant had no vigor or stretch with thin, crooked stems. I'm not saying for sure that it's dudded, has hplvd, or whatever, but it sure seems like it. I will send a leaf sample to dark heart for testing.


----------



## SuperNice (Sep 30, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just harvested a Gelato 41 that I got from Ocean Grown Clones. My gloves barely got sticky. The plant had no vigor or stretch with thin, crooked stems. I'm not saying for sure that it's dudded, has hplvd, or whatever, but it sure seems like it. I will send a leaf sample to dark heart for testing.


Noticed the other day that they disappeared.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Sep 30, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Noticed the other day that they disappeared.


Uh oh. He expanded from being small time, to having 30 ads with a ton of Beleaf and Tiki cuts within a few months. I thought that was odd for a disabled veteran. I'm not gonna further speculate, I have no idea. I sent dark heart an email to get the testing started. I'll probably send them a handful of other strains too, since they may have been infected if the gelato tests positive.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> OK plus 1 for a pheno search
> 
> GOOD LUCK and back to clone validity
> 
> ...


Completely agree. But I don't think I'll ever get sick of pheno hunting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just harvested a Gelato 41 that I got from Ocean Grown Clones. My gloves barely got sticky. The plant had no vigor or stretch with thin, crooked stems. I'm not saying for sure that it's dudded, has hplvd, or whatever, but it sure seems like it. I will send a leaf sample to dark heart for testing.


Thats a dud, well sounds like it. No way all those breeders would be using the 41 if it was frostless and lacking vigor.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 30, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Noticed the other day that they disappeared.


I saw a post on the account before it closed that ocean grown had died


----------



## Dreminen169 (Sep 30, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Uh oh. He expanded from being small time, to having 30 ads with a ton of Beleaf and Tiki cuts within a few months. I thought that was odd for a disabled veteran. I'm not gonna further speculate, I have no idea. I sent dark heart an email to get the testing started. I'll probably send them a handful of other strains too, since they may have been infected if the gelato tests positive.


Interested to know what they charge for the testing & how it goes. Plz keep us updated


----------



## Dreminen169 (Sep 30, 2021)

Ordered ECSD & some seeds from Shoreline & Wes threw in the hookup with pre-98 bubba, purple punch, & an extra pack of seeds


----------



## Dreminen169 (Sep 30, 2021)

Also decided to try out PNW’s granddaddy purp (Ken’s cut) & his White Runtz which I’ve heard people have had good luck with. Crossing my fingers his Ken’s cut is legit.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Sep 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Interested to know what they charge for the testing & how it goes. Plz keep us updated


I heard it's $25 per plant. Still awaiting reply.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Sep 30, 2021)

Can’t wait for the day where there’s a database for all these high end cuts & there’s a cheap way to verify authenticity


----------



## SuperNice (Sep 30, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I heard it's $25 per plant. Still awaiting reply.


I have contacted them and you’re correct, it’s $25


----------



## CottonBrainz (Sep 30, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just harvested a Gelato 41 that I got from Ocean Grown Clones. My gloves barely got sticky. The plant had no vigor or stretch with thin, crooked stems. I'm not saying for sure that it's dudded, has hplvd, or whatever, but it sure seems like it. I will send a leaf sample to dark heart for testing.


My Gelato 45 is not the frostiest but not bad, what I noticed is that the trichome stalks are short and when you trim barely any gets on the scissors. I’ve had it for a long time and it seems healthy, I’m interested to see what your test results are.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 30, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I hear ya. I'm not against eagle 20 I have a bottle as well. Good luck!


Friendly suggestion, you might want to read up on that before you use it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> My Gelato 45 is not the frostiest but not bad, what I noticed is that the trichome stalks are short and when you trim barely any gets on the scissors. I’ve had it for a long time and it seems healthy, I’m interested to see what your test results are.


I did purple city genetics #45, mochi cut and like you said it wasn't the frostiest but still sticky. It was good but I've found better popping nirvana seeds back in the day.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Sep 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did purple city genetics #45, mochi cut and like you said it wasn't the frostiest but still sticky. It was good but I've found better popping nirvana seeds back in the day.
> View attachment 4999195


Mine doesn't even look like a gelato compared to that.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 1, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Friendly suggestion, you might want to read up on that before you use it.


I love when people go pages back and reply to a post. Keep the thread on track. I didn't ask for your advise.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Also decided to try out PNW’s granddaddy purp (Ken’s cut) & his White Runtz which I’ve heard people have had good luck with. Crossing my fingers his Ken’s cut is legit. View attachment 4998892


Yeah I would cross them hard lol. Good luck I hope they are legit!


----------



## bulletxs (Oct 1, 2021)

Motorbreath15 from Pinkbox HLV positive.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey all, after like 2 f*ckin' years we're back on strainly. Crazy to have seen this forum grow from like 10 pages to 277. Tried to rock it out in the California legal scene and..... welp..... were back on strainly lololol  went from a 120 light comercial grow to 1 315 cmh, 1 clone rack and 2 leds for a flower space... all in a basement in Illinois


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 2, 2021)

I placed an order with with a member from and site, and was curious if anyone ever ordered from Clone Soprano? If so, how was your experience?
Currently waiting on the mail now, I'll post up and log once I receive my package.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 2, 2021)

Tbh it seems most will send out reasonably good quality plants. The real kicker is are they sending out hlv or another virus. 

Who cares if they post fast or send legit clone of not if it has a virus. 

Personally ill ask a vendor if they test their plants. If they have no tests I wont pay for anything. If every buyer here does the same, every vendor will start testing or else sell nothing. So start asking peeps.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 2, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> Motorbreath15 from Pinkbox HLV positive.
> 
> View attachment 5000119


And look how many vendors buy their clones from pink box. Was already obvious they had it from their plant pics


----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2021)

Yo thats so not cool we need a sticky thread for known tested HLV clones and the vendor...include the disclaimer we are not shaming, we must stop the spread.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 2, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I love when people go pages back and reply to a post. Keep the thread on track. I didn't ask for your advise.


Smoke up Johnny


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Oct 2, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> Motorbreath15 from Pinkbox HLV positive.
> 
> View attachment 5000119


Not a surprise


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2021)

I had suspected Pinkbox's Norcal Dosido was a dud when I got it at the same time as the MB15. I accidentally knocked the DOSI off a table and it snapped clean in half and when i tried to re-root it, i noticed the stem was super brittle. They quietly took the Dosido off the menu shortly after that. I flowered the MB15, it had huge fan leaves, was quite vigourous and didnt seem like a dud but I wasnt that impressed with the way it smoked.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Oct 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I had suspected Pinkbox's Norcal Dosido was a dud when I got it at the same time as the MB15. I accidentally knocked the DOSI off a table and it snapped clean in half and when i tried to re-root it, i noticed the stem was super brittle. They quietly took the Dosido off the menu shortly after that. I flowered the MB15, it had huge fan leaves, was quite vigourous and didnt seem like a dud but I wasnt that impressed with the way it smoked.


When did you receive the MB15? I received one earlier this year and I knew within a few weeks something was not right and tossed it. My plants are well-kept and this thing looked extremely sick. Leaves were miniaturized and had zero vigor. I assume pink boxes MB15 wasn't patient zero and other cuts infected it at some point.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2021)

I think it was february or march of this year.


----------



## bulletxs (Oct 2, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> When did you receive the MB15? I received one earlier this year and I knew within a few weeks something was not right and tossed it. My plants are well-kept and this thing looked extremely sick. Leaves were miniaturized and had zero vigor. I assume pink boxes MB15 wasn't patient zero and other cuts infected it at some point.


The MB15 that was just tested and came back positive was sent to me 1/19/21 from pink. He’s had it since the beginning of the year if not longer.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 2, 2021)

You can cut a top, root it. It will be infected but not showing signs in veg. But eventually it does take over everything. You can do flower runs and some branches seem normal while other parts dud out. But eventually all the plants get it bad. You can touch a branch it just falls off. It's like a zombie plant. In veg with mine the plants were snapping at the base where the roots meet the stem. They literally fell over and died


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 2, 2021)

Scary shit


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 2, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Yo thats so not cool we need a sticky thread for known tested HLV clones and the vendor...include the disclaimer we are not shaming, we must stop the spread.


Completely agree... This is going to become a new epidemic in growing I think. Really its only worth getting clones from people who test plants. There's vendors selling some clones for 1k and they test nothing. You telling me they sell clone for that but refuse to spend $20 on a test


----------



## mudballs (Oct 2, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Completely agree... This is going to become a new epidemic in growing I think.


Nah, clone game will just putter to a crawl for a bit till it gets isolated out. Till then i tried, i screamed this needs more attention..nothing will happen.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 2, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> Motorbreath15 from Pinkbox HLV positive.
> 
> View attachment 5000119


Good on you for testing and following through with posting the results. Now lets see how pinky responds.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Oct 2, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just harvested a Gelato 41 that I got from Ocean Grown Clones. My gloves barely got sticky. The plant had no vigor or stretch with thin, crooked stems. I'm not saying for sure that it's dudded, has hplvd, or whatever, but it sure seems like it. I will send a leaf sample to dark heart for testing.


People couldn't get enough of the gelato #41 we carried a while back. It was unreal. It doesn't stretch hard but thin and crooked shouldn't be adjectives used to describe this pheno. Sounds like something went wrong somewhere. Here's some outdoor mid-cycle....


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 2, 2021)

mamafunkclones said:


> People couldn't get enough of the gelato #41 we carried a while back. It was unreal. It doesn't stretch hard but thin and crooked shouldn't be adjectives used to describe this pheno. Sounds like something went wrong somewhere. Here's some outdoor mid-cycle....View attachment 5001131


I was gonna say that kinda looks like it, but then I looked at the harvested bud again. The only similarity it has to Gelato 41 is the orange hairs I've seen in some pics. It doesn't have the calyx structure at all though.

Dark Heart replied so I'll be sending samples soon. All my other plants in the flower room look great, especially a couple of the Apple Tartz (from seeds).

I suspected all along that this wasn't the real clone-only cut. Now I don't even know if it's from a Seed Junky pack or if it's gelato at all.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 3, 2021)

mamafunkclones said:


> Hey all, after like 2 f*ckin' years we're back on strainly. Crazy to have seen this forum grow from like 10 pages to 277. Tried to rock it out in the California legal scene and..... welp..... were back on strainly lololol  went from a 120 light comercial grow to 1 315 cmh, 1 clone rack and 2 leds for a flower space... all in a basement in Illinois


1 315 cmh, 1 clone rack and 2 leds can do a lot of good for the community!!!


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 3, 2021)

mamafunkclones said:


> Hey all, after like 2 f*ckin' years we're back on strainly. Crazy to have seen this forum grow from like 10 pages to 277. Tried to rock it out in the California legal scene and..... welp..... were back on strainly lololol  went from a 120 light comercial grow to 1 315 cmh, 1 clone rack and 2 leds for a flower space... all in a basement in Illinois


Unless you offer virus tested plants your kinda joining the pile atm.

But welcome back..


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 3, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Unless you offer virus tested plants your kinda joining the pile atm.
> 
> But welcome back..


Mamafunk put in a lot of work back when. Way before this virus was even known. She was on strainly offering the best/low prices on fire genetics. 100% behind the inspiration to start our nursery. I personally will always have a spot for them .


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 3, 2021)

So did mainely cup winning clones.. He was actually a top notch guy.. But still passed out a virus.
Even the nicest people can have sick plants.. This testing needs to be standard practice now. Let's raise the bar.

Welcome back Mama funk, look forward to the test results.


----------



## mamafunkclones (Oct 3, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> So did mainely cup winning clones.. He was actually a top notch guy.. But still passed out a virus.
> Even the nicest people can have sick plants.. This testing needs to be standard practice now. Let's raise the bar.
> 
> Welcome back Mama funk, look forward to the test results.


I do test our plants, not only for hplvd but also fusarium, puthium and for potency and terpene profile on finished flower so you can know what to expect from your harvest. I agree that testing is important but it's not a complete guaranteed solution. A negative test doesn't mean the plant will never get the disease. Someone could have a clean std test and then a week later have an std but be able to show a recent negative test. It all starts with clean nursery practices and maintaining an entirely pest free environment. There's a lot of factors involved and it's not as simple as just a test result.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 3, 2021)

Obviously a test doesn't mean a plant will not get a virus after.. But if you are taking in new stock and mixing it with untested plants obviously that could happen. That would be pointless and stupid.
I'd feel pretty safe with a plant or strain tested three times (and not exposed to untested stock).
I'm sure 50% of the buyers don't have a clue and buy any shitty clone from any source. The rest of us know our shit. We don't need to be educated about ipm. I kinda feel that sellers need to either step up or gtfo of selling untested shit. Fucking up gardens all over.
Especially the ones selling a clone for 1k, ask them if they tested anything( $20)
And they can't even respond


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 3, 2021)

^^ he is right. Vendors need to realize that this is a reality and testing and quarantine protocols have to be taken seriously. It is also the consumers responsibility to spot check these guys, post results (especially clean tests) publicly and holding people accountable. Once a vendor realizes that if even 3/10 customers will be testing their product, and if that test comes back dirty they will held accountable and that information will be circulated thru forums like these, then we will see a change in whos in this business for the long haul and those looking for a quick buck. In my younger years I was a hobbyist powerlifter and went down the road of anabolics. Like the cannabis community, there is a anabolics/ lifting community. Testing of products started to become available and you could have just about any compound tested in a lab for relatively cheap. Once that became the norm we seen a “changing of the guard”, so to speak, and the low hanging fruit was swatted away.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah same here we had the source check.. Now long gone.. But we could probably do with a review forum for clone vendors. Strainly reviews are are nice but they are pretty much delivery confirmations. I've been following node labs, black sheep, dark heart and other nurseries who use tissue culture and can guarantee a sterile clone - pest and disease free.. I kinda feel like they are raising the bar. I don't expect clone sellers to be using tissue culture. But testing stock, isolating new clones and testing those before adding to the collection should be standard practice. I won't buy any more unless sellers start posting test results up.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 3, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> ^^ he is right. Vendors need to realize that this is a reality and testing and quarantine protocols have to be taken seriously. It is also the consumers responsibility to spot check these guys, post results (especially clean tests) publicly and holding people accountable. Once a vendor realizes that if even 3/10 customers will be testing their product, and if that test comes back dirty they will held accountable and that information will be circulated thru forums like these, then we will see a change in whos in this business for the long haul and those looking for a quick buck. In my younger years I was a hobbyist powerlifter and went down the road of anabolics. Like the cannabis community, there is a anabolics/ lifting community. Testing of products started to become available and you could have just about any compound tested in a lab for relatively cheap. Once that became the norm we seen a “changing of the guard”, so to speak, and the low hanging fruit was swatted away.


what he says is true...i was on those forums when they got raided and moved, and keeping track of bad vendors vs good vendors was literally in the communities hands, and they aced it. but we had all of bodybuilding behind the effort


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 3, 2021)

I try not to buy from ppl I dont know of on there. I stick to better known breeders for example mzjill, shoreline, and so on....its usually cheaper buying direct so its a great way to connect straight to the breeder, not some random person and get legit genetics.

I understand strainly was made to connect ppl like us together and ppl who do breed their own strains...and it CAN be great for that, and mostly is....but then you have assholes who are there to rip ppl off.

I dont know anything about this current issue involving diseased plants....but im sure out of anyone who shipped them out, half knew what they were doing and the other half most likely didnt know their plants were ill.

But at the same time, trading things like this over the internet is risky, always has been, and will continue to be - unfortunately.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 3, 2021)

mudballs said:


> what he says is true...i was on those forums when they got raided and moved, and keeping track of bad vendors vs good vendors was literally in the communities hands, and they aced it. but we had all of bodybuilding behind the effort


I still miss those forums. I've not seen any growing sites be pulled down like how they did with bodybuilding forums.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 3, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> I still miss those forums. I've not seen any growing sites be pulled down like how they did with bodybuilding forums.


There still around, just have to know where


----------



## iamcolin (Oct 4, 2021)

My apple fritter from pnwstrainhunter is pretty strange. It looks nice and smokes well but the buds are just not sticky. They grow vigorously in veg and tested at 21% thc on the first run.

I think it may have also brought in russet mites.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 4, 2021)

Shinobi's gmo and icc beleaf cut finally cloned and starting flower. Gmo is on the left and stretchy like it's suppose to be. Both moms vegged out nice so hoping no viruses in either.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2021)

I just tossed my entire clone library since it shared space with Pinkbox MB15. Rather just start clean than waste time with potential duds. Hard decision but I feel no pain.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 4, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Shinobi's gmo and icc beleaf cut finally cloned and starting flower. Gmo is on the left and stretchy like it's suppose to be. Both moms vegged out nice so hoping no viruses in either.
> View attachment 5002584


Uhhh, not trying to be a dick but they do kind of look “weak”. Especially the one in the middle on the left. Just don’t seem to have much branching and not very productive. And I believe (I could be mistaken)auntyjane had an ICC in quarantine the other month that tested positive. They posted up the results on IG. They actually quarantine new gear


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 4, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Uhhh, not trying to be a dick but they do kind of look “weak”. Especially the one in the middle on the left. Just don’t seem to have much branching and not very productive. And I believe (I could be mistaken)auntyjane had an ICC in quarantine the other month that tested positive.


They were under a shitty 65w led for a month so bringing them back under my good light that's free now since I run perpetual. Need a better veg light but we'll see how they turn out


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 4, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Uhhh, not trying to be a dick but they do kind of look “weak”. Especially the one in the middle on the left. Just don’t seem to have much branching and not very productive. And I believe (I could be mistaken)auntyjane had an ICC in quarantine the other month that tested positive. They posted up the results on IG. They actually quarantine new gear


I'd actually second that. The weird whitish mottled thing going on too. Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## Retrospect (Oct 4, 2021)

That GMO looks healthy to me. GMO tends to be lanky and stretchy in nature. 
I had some plants from PBC that I also tossed. Most recent being the White Truffle cut. Vegged her out 2 months and brittle as can be. Tropicana cookies MTN cut makes the list as potentially dudded as well. Definitely something wrong with them. Most common signs of HLV being reduced vigor, malformed branching, brittleness/weakness, lack of resin production, and lack of terpenes. These mutant lines like OGKB grow in such oddities that trying to base a viroid diagnosis off of visual inspection is difficult. I think PBC has clean cuts. Just not all of them.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 5, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Shinobi's gmo and icc beleaf cut finally cloned and starting flower. Gmo is on the left and stretchy like it's suppose to be. Both moms vegged out nice so hoping no viruses in either.
> View attachment 5002584


Bottom right already dudded


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Shinobi's gmo and icc beleaf cut finally cloned and starting flower. Gmo is on the left and stretchy like it's suppose to be. Both moms vegged out nice so hoping no viruses in either.
> View attachment 5002584


I have 3 in flower at different stages, 6 weeks, 4 weeks and 2 weeks all healthy and looking great from Dookiefarms. I took cuts and they were slow to root but once they get going they veg stupid fast and the stretch in flower is no joke, around 2-3x. Dookies clones are legit and healthy, not sure about Shinobi, I wasn't impressed with my interaction with Shinobi and will not buy from him.

Tried to snap some pics for you so you can compare when you put yours in flower, lights are off so my phone is having trouble focusing, this is the best I can get right now.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 5, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have 3 in flower at different stages, 6 weeks, 4 weeks and 2 weeks all healthy and looking great from Dookiefarms. I took cuts and they were slow to root but once they get going they veg stupid fast and the stretch in flower is no joke, around 2-3x. Dookies clones are legit and healthy, not sure about Shinobi, I wasn't impressed with my interaction with Shinobi and will not buy from him.
> 
> Tried to snap some pics for you so you can compare when you put yours in flower, lights are off so my phone is having trouble focusing, this is the best I can get right now.
> 
> ...


Resin production and health looks on point so far so good.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 5, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Bottom right already dudded


Definitely not too keen on how any of them look.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 5, 2021)

Retrospect said:


> That GMO looks healthy to me. GMO tends to be lanky and stretchy in nature.
> I had some plants from PBC that I also tossed. Most recent being the White Truffle cut. Vegged her out 2 months and brittle as can be. Tropicana cookies MTN cut makes the list as potentially dudded as well. Definitely something wrong with them. Most common signs of HLV being reduced vigor, malformed branching, brittleness/weakness, lack of resin production, and lack of terpenes. These mutant lines like OGKB grow in such oddities that trying to base a viroid diagnosis off of visual inspection is difficult. I think PBC has clean cuts. Just not all of them.


If one cut has it then they all do. Or is assume as much since they don't test anything and cross contamination seems inevitable.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 5, 2021)

Looking at pink box's IG page I noticed they also have a page for their grow (@PB.garden) and it is a small tent grow, looks like he is flowering out the apple fritter. All his cuts share the same trays, so they are no doubt all infecting eachother. I would get rid of anything from them until they start doing testing or TC.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Oct 5, 2021)

PB is a nasty person. My contact with them was less than stellar. I do not think they care about testing and accountability. I do not think they care what people on the forums claim, regardless of how wonky a business decision that might be.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 5, 2021)

Applesauceisgood said:


> PB is a nasty person. My contact with them was less than stellar. I do not think they care about testing and accountability. I do not think they care what people on the forums claim, regardless of how wonky a business decision that might be.


they repeatedly boast about being pathogen free, but now that i know better they dont even follow basic clean gardening practices like keeping different cuts in separate trays and the got like 5+ strains sharing the same spaces.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 5, 2021)

I bought 2 clones from them (pink box) that died in transit. I offered to pay for shipping again (politely) but never got a response. So my limited interaction ceased after payment.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> they repeatedly boast about being pathogen free, but now that i know better they dont even follow basic clean gardening practices like keeping different cuts in separate trays and the got like 5+ strains sharing the same spaces.


 you can easily send out clones free from bugs. But It's a bold statement to say pathogen free. Such statements need to be backed up with tests or evidence. Pink box is a chancer... I doubt he will last long since hlv takes over eventually.. All he can do is chuck everything and start again..


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 6, 2021)

Messaged dookie farms on Instagram and asked if they test for hlv and they blocked me with no reply.. So I'd be wary.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 6, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Messaged dookie farms on Instagram and asked if they test for hlv and they blocked me with no reply.. So I'd be wary.


Dookie is a very flighty guy. I messaged him a year or so ago and he refused to sell me clones because he was wanting to move to OK and I was too close to where he was going to set up shop and according to him his genetics is one of a kind and all this other stuff. Guys probably means well but definitely thrown off


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 6, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Messaged dookie farms on Instagram and asked if they test for hlv and they blocked me with no reply.. So I'd be wary.


Blocked or was his account locked again? I can't find his Instagram anymore.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Blocked or was his account locked again? I can't find his Instagram anymore.


Yeah, his account is locked/disabled lol. I haven't purchased from him, but I get a kick out of how he acts on forums. Very to the point. I asked at one time the stretch on one of his strains. He simply replied "its cannabis, they all stretch" haha. Very colorful character for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2021)

I dont know if Dookie tests but I do and everything I've bought from him came back clean. Dookie/Kaka used to post on here and I think he's still active on other grow forums. He's very direct and to the point. 

I'm all for testing and reporting individual reviews with sellers but this thread has taken quite a toxic turn with a few brand sock accounts throwing shade in every direction to see what sticks. 

Take it for what you will.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have 3 in flower at different stages, 6 weeks, 4 weeks and 2 weeks all healthy and looking great from Dookiefarms. I took cuts and they were slow to root but once they get going they veg stupid fast and the stretch in flower is no joke, around 2-3x. Dookies clones are legit and healthy, not sure about Shinobi, I wasn't impressed with my interaction with Shinobi and will not buy from him.
> 
> Tried to snap some pics for you so you can compare when you put yours in flower, lights are off so my phone is having trouble focusing, this is the best I can get right now.
> 
> ...


Those look great! Please post some finished bud shots.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 6, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I dont know if Dookie tests but I do and everything I've bought from him came back clean. Dookie/Kaka used to post on here and I think he's still active on other grow forums. He's very direct and to the point.
> 
> I'm all for testing and reporting individual reviews with sellers but this thread has taken quite a toxic turn with a few brand sock accounts throwing shade in every direction to see what sticks.
> Take it for what you will. View attachment 5003756


That's consumerism. Just need to  through a lot of it


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 6, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Dookie is a very flighty guy. I messaged him a year or so ago and he refused to sell me clones because he was wanting to move to OK and I was too close to where he was going to set up shop and according to him his genetics is one of a kind and all this other stuff. Guys probably means well but definitely thrown off


Not sure how you can sell genetics that can be cloned and then refer to them as "one of a kind". Dookie was always good peoples. Felt like he was short and to the point on here with business because he wasn't a paid advertiser so he kind of had to be. That is funny though that he wanted to keep his genetics out of certain areas.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 6, 2021)

I highly doubt he's testing for HLV, hardly anyone is but he's one of the few vendors I could find reviews and results from people that grew cuts from him and would respond quickly to any questions I had.

Actual results mean more than a screenshot of test results and a picture of a vegging cut in a tray and I'm not seeing too many actual result posts in here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Most arent testing but hopefully that will change. I'm probably being a little harsh this morning so maybe a new thread dedicated to HpVLd? 
It might help get the info condensed for growers who suspect they're dealing with this pathogen. 
I've got some data saved and some pics I could add of side by side dudded and nondudded plants in veg. I was going to add them here but the plants didnt come from a Strainly transaction and I didnt want to clog up the thread.

I dont have time but if anyone wants to start the thread, I'll contribute what I have and I'm sure many others would as well.


----------



## SuperNice (Oct 6, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Most arent testing but hopefully that will change. I'm probably being a little harsh this morning so maybe a new thread dedicated to HpVLd?
> It might help get the info condensed for growers who suspect they're dealing with this pathogen.
> I've got some data saved and some pics I could add of side by side dudded and nondudded plants in veg. I was going to add them here but the plants didnt come from a Strainly transaction and I didnt want to clog up the thread.
> 
> I dont have time but if anyone wants to start the thread, I'll contribute what I have and I'm sure many others would as well.


A list of vendors who actually test would be good too. Might have to get a new thread going.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 6, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those look great! Please post some finished bud shots.


Will do! 40 days left on one of them, the 12 weeks flowering time sucks! But she is foul smelling like described which is what I was looking for.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 6, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Not sure how you can sell genetics that can be cloned and then refer to them as "one of a kind". Dookie was always good peoples. Felt like he was short and to the point on here with business because he wasn't a paid advertiser so he kind of had to be. That is funny though that he wanted to keep his genetics out of certain areas.


I would have to look back at exactly what was said but he claimed there was someone in TX trying to get his genetics and he wanted to get setup in OK first before he saturated the area with his genetics. Hope you are well my friend


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 6, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I dont know if Dookie tests but I do and everything I've bought from him came back clean. Dookie/Kaka used to post on here and I think he's still active on other grow forums. He's very direct and to the point.
> 
> I'm all for testing and reporting individual reviews with sellers but this thread has taken quite a toxic turn with a few brand sock accounts throwing shade in every direction to see what sticks.
> 
> Take it for what you will. View attachment 5003756


Take it as you will.. I messaged him and said plainly
"are your clones hlv free and do you test for it? "
He replied "no but your momma has viruses"
Then blocked me. I left his response out to preserve his dignity.

And.. This definitely is not toxic at all.. This isn't a witch hunt. On the other hand I will be making a point of calling out sellers who sell large volumes of clones to the community and don't test anything. If it was me I'd feel like I had Moral responsibility.

So either way I'll be talking to all the clone vendors I meet and if they don't test or are sketchy I'll tell people. I might start a review thread hopefully some of you guys will participate? I think it would be good for the benefit of the growing community.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I highly doubt he's testing for HLV, hardly anyone is but he's one of the few vendors I could find reviews and results from people that grew cuts from him and would respond quickly to any questions I had.
> 
> Actual results mean more than a screenshot of test results and a picture of a vegging cut in a tray and I'm not seeing too many actual result posts in here.


Yeah but it's $25 a test! since most strains go for $250.. Hell a pack of seeds nowadays is 250 to 300. 25 isnt much at all. Just stick some leaves in a vacuum bag and post them. I was actually surprised how cheap it is.


----------



## bulletxs (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I highly doubt he's testing for HLV, hardly anyone is but he's one of the few vendors I could find reviews and results from people that grew cuts from him and would respond quickly to any questions I had.
> 
> Actual results mean more than a screenshot of test results and a picture of a vegging cut in a tray and I'm not seeing too many actual result posts in here.


What do you consider actual results? I'm fully in agreeance that a distant shot of a vegging plant is not good enough to call out as sick as there is so many factors to be considered but how is a positive lab test not considered actual results?


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 6, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yeah but it's $25 a test! since most strains go for $250.. Hell a pack of seeds nowadays is 250 to 300. 25 isnt much at all. Just stick some leaves in a vacuum bag and post them. I was actually surprised how cheap it is.


Yea prices are ridiculous and I don't even bother with anyone charging that much. I wanted to get some Pre-98 and Sour D from Dookie until I saw what he was charging.

I agree with you testing should be standard especially at those prices. I also think growing out the cut you're selling should be standard. No reason these vendors can't verify their cuts and provide their own grow pictures instead of ripping them off reddit and Instagram or just showing me a cut in a tray that could be anything. 

All Strainly and the clone game has taught me is its a waste of money and time. I'm better off popping seeds and pollen chucking. None of these hype strains get me any higher or taste better than what I can find myself.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 6, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> What do you consider actual results? I'm fully in agreeance that a distant shot of a vegging plant is not good enough to call out as sick as there is so many factors to be considered but how is a positive lab test not considered actual results?


Actual results, as in the vendor has flowered it out verified it and can provide their own pictures, customers have purchased from you and have shown their results and vouch for your cuts being legit. I asked this of Dookie and he was able to provide me with shots of his own grow and links to customer results.

Other than if a plant is disease free what does a lab test for viruses prove? I can call any plant in my garden Gelato or Gary Payton and show you a rooting cut or another tactic that's very common, just pull bud shots from someone's dispensary pickup off reddit, doesn't prove a damn thing really. 

It's not hard to sell fake cuts and customers won't know any better until months later if at all. So yea I want more than a test result for diseases, I want to be shown results of what your cut has done in your customers grows and yours.


----------



## bulletxs (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Actual results, as in the vendor has flowered it out verified it and can provide their own pictures, customers have purchased from you and have shown their results and vouch for your cuts being legit. I asked this of Dookie and he was able to provide me with shots of his own grow and links to customer results.
> 
> Other than if a plant is disease free what does a lab test for viruses prove? I can call any plant in my garden Gelato or Gary Payton and show you a rooting cut or another tactic that's very common, just pull bud shots from someone's dispensary pickup off reddit, doesn't prove a damn thing really.
> 
> It's not hard to sell fake cuts and customers won't know any better until months later if at all. So yea I want more than a test result for diseases, I want to be shown results of what your cut has done in your customers grows and yours.


Totally agree. Just misunderstood what you were saying originally.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 6, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> Totally agree. Just misunderstood what you were saying originally.


Yea, my wording sucked I see where it could throw people off.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 6, 2021)

I started a thread because no one else had yet 




__





HpLVd, information, Vendors, Testing and Reviews


This thread is to share and review vendors, clones, tests, so that we can collectively help to stop the spread of Hpvld and source pathogen free genetics online.



www.rollitup.org





Hope we can all use it to share info


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Yea, my wording sucked I see where it could throw people off.


I completely agree most pics are pulled from the actual breeder websites.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Actual results, as in the vendor has flowered it out verified it and can provide their own pictures, customers have purchased from you and have shown their results and vouch for your cuts being legit. I asked this of Dookie and he was able to provide me with shots of his own grow and links to customer results.
> 
> Other than if a plant is disease free what does a lab test for viruses prove? I can call any plant in my garden Gelato or Gary Payton and show you a rooting cut or another tactic that's very common, just pull bud shots from someone's dispensary pickup off reddit, doesn't prove a damn thing really.
> 
> It's not hard to sell fake cuts and customers won't know any better until months later if at all. So yea I want more than a test result for diseases, I want to be shown results of what your cut has done in your customers grows and yours.


Agree with all of this. Anyone can post a screenshot of test results. All those prove is that particular sample was pathogen free. The tissue sent in could've come from a brand new vegging plant started from seed and label (insert hype name here) 

Tests are just one small aspect and are only as good as the word of the person sending.
I like to see grow logs with finished flowers and/or a strong presence on the forums by the seller/trader. Another reason I miss the old "rep" system. 

And I dont have much confidence in the Strainly review system either so regardless, those cuts will still need to go into quarantine because that facet trading clones hasn't changed. Its just gotten a little more refined past scoping and dunking. 
At the end of the day, the onus is the grower to ensure we're introducing clean plants to our rooms. 

K, rant over. I'm "testing" a new batch of rosin so forgive my yapping,


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 6, 2021)

The fact that this can come from multiple vectors the only way to be sure is to test from the source. Understandably tests could be manipulated in multiple scenarios and that just has to be the character of the individual I guess and should be taken in to consideration but honestly it it is almost as much to buy brand new clones than it is to test so to keep testing something for no reason is almost wasteful and counterproductive.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 6, 2021)

No you just test the mothers then isolate new plants and test before introducing to the rest. And as a back up security for your customers you can test all mothers every few months or something


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 7, 2021)

Shout out to Mainly Organics! If those are legit you a god!!!! Nice roots!!!!


----------



## 428grower (Oct 8, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have 3 in flower at different stages, 6 weeks, 4 weeks and 2 weeks all healthy and looking great from Dookiefarms. I took cuts and they were slow to root but once they get going they veg stupid fast and the stretch in flower is no joke, around 2-3x. Dookies clones are legit and healthy, not sure about Shinobi, I wasn't impressed with my interaction with Shinobi and will not buy from him.
> 
> Tried to snap some pics for you so you can compare when you put yours in flower, lights are off so my phone is having trouble focusing, this is the best I can get right now.
> 
> ...


Just flipped mine into flower tonight from dookie. Clones took 10 days to root. I would have a week ago but I’ve had COVID Today is day 12 so it’s finally going away and a excruciatingly painful pinched nerve in my neck since a week before I got COVID so needless to say I’ve been in a lot of pain lol. I need to get in there and defoliate I’m hoping in the next week I’ll be able to do so since my pinched nerve is starting to feel better now. Sorry about the sob story just been a BITCH of the last 2 weeks. These pics make me happy about cookies gmo cut. Also have his sour D cut and OG cut will be flowering them out in the coming months


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Oct 8, 2021)

428grower said:


> Just flipped mine into flower tonight from dookie. Clones took 10 days to root. I would have a week ago but I’ve had COVID Today is day 12 so it’s finally going away and a excruciatingly painful pinched nerve in my neck since a week before I got COVID so needless to say I’ve been in a lot of pain lol. I need to get in there and defoliate I’m hoping in the next week I’ll be able to do so since my pinched nerve is starting to feel better now. Sorry about the sob story just been a BITCH of the last 2 weeks. These pics make me happy about cookies gmo cut. Also have his sour D cut and OG cut will be flowering them out in the coming months


Damn...Get better bro...

OP


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 8, 2021)

428grower said:


> Just flipped mine into flower tonight from dookie. Clones took 10 days to root. I would have a week ago but I’ve had COVID Today is day 12 so it’s finally going away and a excruciatingly painful pinched nerve in my neck since a week before I got COVID so needless to say I’ve been in a lot of pain lol. I need to get in there and defoliate I’m hoping in the next week I’ll be able to do so since my pinched nerve is starting to feel better now. Sorry about the sob story just been a BITCH of the last 2 weeks. These pics make me happy about cookies gmo cut. Also have his sour D cut and OG cut will be flowering them out in the coming months


I took the oldest one out of the tent and snapped some more pictures for you, this is week 6 almost 7. Just straight nasty smelling lol, garlicy, burnt rubber, locker room funk. 

Hope you feel better!


----------



## LGND (Oct 8, 2021)

Reading about Pink Box got my interest peaked. I believe facts should be presented to support the claims anything else is an opinion. I submitted the four samples below to Dark Heart Nursery. 

Gorrila Butter (Obtained from pink box)
Apple Fritter (Obtained from Mainley over a year ago)
Tropicana Cherry (Obtained from Mainley over a year ago)
Lambsbread (personal cut).

Luckily I didn't contaminate any of my clones with his and will burn the gorilla butter. Below is also a picture of the gorilla butter so you can see what a dudded plant looks like. I had my suspicions when it was growing as it was showing what looked like a nutrient deficiency but every other plant was fine. Very unfortunate as I was looking forward to growing this one out. I'll submit another sample in a couple weeks to ensure my plants are clean.


----------



## Retrospect (Oct 8, 2021)

LGND said:


> Reading about Pink Box got my interest peaked. I believe facts should be presented to support the claims anything else is an opinion. I submitted the four samples below to Dark Heart Nursery.
> 
> Gorrila Butter (Obtained from pink box)
> Apple Fritter (Obtained from Mainley over a year ago)
> ...


Looks almost exactly like the White truffle cut I got from PBC that I tossed. The leaf coloration, structure, and branching all are way too similar compared to a healthy plant. Having personally dealt with HpLVd, once you see it you know it.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Oct 8, 2021)

The plant on the left looks like a mirror image of pink boxes MB15. I had an MB15 cut from years back and I knew early on this was either not the same cut or had an infection. Small leaves and there is a distinct way the growth stays cupped upwards. I call it spikey growth. Along with that, the plant was overall stunted and the stems were thin and brittle. Their Terple17 + SLH has tested negative multiple times but I don't think that should put people's minds at ease. They are likely spreading it amongst their own collection.


----------



## bulletxs (Oct 8, 2021)

LGND said:


> Reading about Pink Box got my interest peaked. I believe facts should be presented to support the claims anything else is an opinion. I submitted the four samples below to Dark Heart Nursery.
> 
> Gorrila Butter (Obtained from pink box)
> Apple Fritter (Obtained from Mainley over a year ago)
> ...


Going to post my positive MB15 test results on my Instagram page. Do you mind if I use your gorilla butter test result photo as well? A couple dozen of my followers use pinkbox that I feel should be made aware.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Likewise.. So don't pull me up on my posts..


Your thread is in the plant problems sub forum, I believe.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Your thread is in the plant problems sub forum, I believe.


Indeed


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2021)

428grower said:


> Just flipped mine into flower tonight from dookie. Clones took 10 days to root. I would have a week ago but I’ve had COVID Today is day 12 so it’s finally going away and a excruciatingly painful pinched nerve in my neck since a week before I got COVID so needless to say I’ve been in a lot of pain lol. I need to get in there and defoliate I’m hoping in the next week I’ll be able to do so since my pinched nerve is starting to feel better now. Sorry about the sob story just been a BITCH of the last 2 weeks. These pics make me happy about cookies gmo cut. Also have his sour D cut and OG cut will be flowering them out in the coming months


Geez, sorry to hear that. Feel better soon


----------



## Seth Rich (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello! I live in Illinois and am permitted to possess 5 plants as a medical cannabis patient. Unfortunately, the Illinois med/rec was set up to make money First. As a result, very little foresight was used when drawing up the legislation. Anyhow, they don't sell cuts or clones to patients here in Illinois, yet. I notice that in other states like CA and MI they are able to provide affordable cuts to patients at a reasonable and realistic price. I'm on a tight budget and can't afford spending hundreds of dollars per cut. I'm new to Strainly, can anyone point me to some reputable strainly members that offer 3-5 packs at a reasonable price? So far I have made contact with Dookie and AJN, if you have any suggestions where to point me to, drop me a line or post here, thank you!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 14, 2021)

Seth Rich said:


> Hello! I live in Illinois and am permitted to possess 5 plants as a medical cannabis patient. Unfortunately, the Illinois med/rec was set up to make money First. As a result, very little foresight was used when drawing up the legislation. Anyhow, they don't sell cuts or clones to patients here in Illinois, yet. I notice that in other states like CA and MI they are able to provide affordable cuts to patients at a reasonable and realistic price. I'm on a tight budget and can't afford spending hundreds of dollars per cut. I'm new to Strainly, can anyone point me to some reputable strainly members that offer 3-5 packs at a reasonable price? So far I have made contact with Dookie and AJN, if you have any suggestions where to point me to, drop me a line or post here, thank you!



Dookie is solid.. im in chicago and he sent me gmo cuts in the blizzard last year..they all made it.


----------



## Seth Rich (Oct 14, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Dookie is solid.. im in chicago and he sent me gmo cuts in the blizzard last year..they all made it.


I just ordered his three pack of GMO! How did you like it and do you have any tips and suggestions on care? Thanks


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 14, 2021)

Seth Rich said:


> Hello! I live in Illinois and am permitted to possess 5 plants as a medical cannabis patient. Unfortunately, the Illinois med/rec was set up to make money First. As a result, very little foresight was used when drawing up the legislation. Anyhow, they don't sell cuts or clones to patients here in Illinois, yet. I notice that in other states like CA and MI they are able to provide affordable cuts to patients at a reasonable and realistic price. I'm on a tight budget and can't afford spending hundreds of dollars per cut. I'm new to Strainly, can anyone point me to some reputable strainly members that offer 3-5 packs at a reasonable price? So far I have made contact with Dookie and AJN, if you have any suggestions where to point me to, drop me a line or post here, thank you!


AJN is a great place to shop never had a problem with any of his cuts grab up his apple fritter if you want a soild cut very eazy to grow and yelds well I have his Durban Biscotti , gelato 41 , gush mints just about to go in flower also dookie I have ran his stuff too also a soild dude clean cuts just watch who else you shop with alot of dirty clone sellers out there


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 14, 2021)

Seth Rich said:


> I just ordered his three pack of GMO! How did you like it and do you have any tips and suggestions on care? Thanks



She is a nice cut, i did a few runs and cut her loose.. ive got so many beans to pop.. id say just train her good, shes big n branchy and got a pretty decent stretch.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 15, 2021)

I wish I quoted what dookie posted. They deleted him quick.


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 15, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> I wish I quoted what dookie posted. They deleted him quick.


Ya I saw it then he was gone lol he's always been a good dude to me


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 15, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Take it as you will.. I messaged him and said plainly
> "are your clones hlv free and do you test for it? "
> He replied "no but your momma has viruses"
> Then blocked me. I left his response out to preserve his dignity.
> ...





Mattbryson said:


> Ya I saw it then he was gone lol he's always been a good dude to me


Think I'm gonna pick up a couple things to support him before he's gone.


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 15, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Think I'm gonna pick up a couple things to support him before he's gone.


Ya I told my wife prolly grab back up his gmo use to have his eastside og to that was fire haven't saw him post that up for along time tho


----------



## Seth Rich (Oct 15, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> Think I'm gonna pick up a couple things to support him before he's gone.


He is a legit professional. Transaction was easy-peasy, prompt communication, Dook had healthy GMO cuts to my doorstep in under 48 hours. Make sure you order soon! I just found him and am kinda bummed that next week will be his last week filling orders.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 15, 2021)

Mattbryson said:


> Ya I told my wife prolly grab back up his gmo use to have his eastside og to that was fire haven't saw him post that up for along time tho


Can't go wrong with Dookie, I have his GMO and Helen Back in flower right now, beautiful plants. Just don't waste his time and he won't waste yours.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 16, 2021)

Seth Rich said:


> He is a legit professional. Transaction was easy-peasy, prompt communication, Dook had healthy GMO cuts to my doorstep in under 48 hours. Make sure you order soon! I just found him and am kinda bummed that next week will be his last week filling orders.



Why is dookie calling it quits?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Oct 16, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Why is dookie calling it quits?


He is moving to OK, he got a license for a commercial operation.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 17, 2021)

@Auntie Janes Nursery Are you still out there?


----------



## splakow (Oct 17, 2021)

Have anyone dealt with goudagang420 ? They seem to have good prices


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 17, 2021)

When I get a new cut I have a cheap isolation method and I prefer fresh cuts as opposed to rooted ones .. whatever the cut is rooted in can carry bugs so I prefer to re root or just a fresh cut 

gallon zip lock bags
Ya fav organic insect killer /prevention 

I take the bag and spray it with my preventative mix not too much stick the cuts in and put them in a small box with light .. the cuts stay alive as long as light and humidity is in the bag .. after about 3-5 days I stick the cuts there new root plugs and back into new bags with a light veg spray feed mix until I see roots ..open the bag periodically to mix in some fresh air just like u would with clones and a dome

The reason I prefer the bag to a dome is the bugs like to hide on the underside of the leaves and it’s hard to get the stem and underside unless u dip it or drench them .. with the plats pressed flat against the bag it’s really no where hide and sitting in the solution for days kills eggs etc ..it’s super easy to control humidity in a gallon bag as opposed to a dome also u get light from all angles top to bottom on both sides a dome gives bugs places to hide


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 17, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> When I get a new cut I have a cheap isolation method and I prefer fresh cuts as opposed to rooted ones .. whatever the cut is rooted in can carry bugs so I prefer to re root or just a fresh cut
> 
> gallon zip lock bags
> Ya fav organic insect killer /prevention
> ...


What organic treatment would you use for mites


----------



## shabbaranks (Oct 17, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> What organic treatment would you use for mites


I personally do a sulfur dip, atleast for cuts/clones.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 17, 2021)

Does that kill eggs


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Does that kill eggs


Yes


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 17, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> What organic treatment would you use for mites


I use a diluted bottle solution

Is there a fully organic treatment for mites ? I would use one listed as organic .. but the fully organic way would prolly be to make a mix using neem oil as a base but idk how effective it would be 

There’s gonna be effective with small downsides like maybe having trace chemicals u might not like but in the bigger scheme they will get your plant to where they need to be with no I’ll effect in the long run .. if u have a issue with that then just kill the plant and start over but if it’s a rare or expensive clone some people might wanna try to keep it


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 18, 2021)

Feijao said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery Are you still out there?


We are still here


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 18, 2021)

I know this goes against most of the better judgment of a lot of people but I personally don't do any treatments when I bring in or send out clones. Even when I take clones. I don't like to do any preventative on cuts rooting or rooted. I know it sounds like bad protocols but preventative or even corrective treatments can sometimes mask symptoms through a quarantine. Then two to three weeks later when you bring something in to your main garden it pops back up. Same goes for when we ship them out. If the clones are dirty, I want the person to know then and there and to reach out so we can correct our garden and theirs.

If possible the best bet is to quarantine off somewhere outside of the main garden.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2021)

silverhazefiend said:


> I use a diluted bottle solution
> 
> Is there a fully organic treatment for mites ? I would use one listed as organic .. but the fully organic way would prolly be to make a mix using neem oil as a base but idk how effective it would be
> 
> There’s gonna be effective with small downsides like maybe having trace chemicals u might not like but in the bigger scheme they will get your plant to where they need to be with no I’ll effect in the long run .. if u have a issue with that then just kill the plant and start over but if it’s a rare or expensive clone some people might wanna try to keep it


Sucrose Octanoate Esters aka organishield. Beekeepers use it to kill bee mites.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 18, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I know this goes against most of the better judgment of a lot of people but I personally don't do any treatments when I bring in or send out clones. Even when I take clones. I don't like to do any preventative on cuts rooting or rooted. I know it sounds like bad protocols but preventative or even corrective treatments can sometimes mask symptoms through a quarantine. Then two to three weeks later when you bring something in to your main garden it pops back up. Same goes for when we ship them out. If the clones are dirty, I want the person to know then and there and to reach out so we can correct our garden and theirs.
> 
> If possible the best bet is to quarantine off somewhere outside of the main garden.


I dunk fresh incoming clones in different mixtures for mites, pm etc (and quarantine) . I do kind of agree with what you are saying. But on the the other hand I think quarantine should be about 6 months min anyway from my own experience. Some things take months to show up so if you're doing a three week quarantine, that's probably fine for insects or mites but fusarium or pm or hplvd or whatever could take much longer to be symptomatic.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 18, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I know this goes against most of the better judgment of a lot of people but I personally don't do any treatments when I bring in or send out clones. Even when I take clones. I don't like to do any preventative on cuts rooting or rooted. I know it sounds like bad protocols but preventative or even corrective treatments can sometimes mask symptoms through a quarantine. Then two to three weeks later when you bring something in to your main garden it pops back up. Same goes for when we ship them out. If the clones are dirty, I want the person to know then and there and to reach out so we can correct our garden and theirs.
> 
> If possible the best bet is to quarantine off somewhere outside of the main garden.


Cool, so your theory is, let her be and if she has any issues she will either die or show itself during the quarantine. This is in contrast to people who think you should scrub and clean them and then pump em full of juice that will only help
them limp along undetected


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 19, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> I dunk fresh incoming clones in different mixtures for mites, pm etc (and quarantine) . I do kind of agree with what you are saying. But on the the other hand I think quarantine should be about 6 months min anyway from my own experience. Some things take months to show up so if you're doing a three week quarantine, that's probably fine for insects or mites but fusarium or pm or hplvd or whatever could take much longer to be symptomatic.


Hplvd and fusarium have nothing to do with treating clones. Those are actual tests. Also Pm will pretty much show up if humidity is correct in veg. 2 weeks in quarantine is fine for all of those things you would dunk to prevent.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 19, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Cool, so your theory is, let her be and if she has any issues she will either die or show itself during the quarantine. This is in contrast to people who think you should scrub and clean them and then pump em full of juice that will only help
> them limp along undetected


Exactly. I want to know asap what is up.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Hplvd and fusarium have nothing to do with treating clones. Those are actual tests. Also Pm will pretty much show up if humidity is correct in veg. 2 weeks in quarantine is fine for all of those things you would dunk to prevent.


I didn't say that... I said Hpvld and fusarium will take longer than your quarantine period. 

pm can be incubated for 4 weeks no symptoms. Mites can do undetected for however long. 

Tbh ipm is down to the individuals choice so if you wanna not treat new clones, then 3 weeks later add them to the rest that's your choice.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 19, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Take clones in, don't treat them, then 3 weeks later add to the rest.. Interesting idea.


Yes, that is called a quarantine. Your whole 6 month theory is called trying to be the last word with nonsense. It seems you try to always have the last word. Like an insecurity thing.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yes, that is called a quarantine. Your whole 6 month theory is called trying to be the last word with nonsense. It seems you try to always have the last word. Like an insecurity thing.


Spotlight syndrome. Had his own thread but nobody went there, so he’s gonna keep shitting here. I’d think folks might be more amused/alarmed/pleased at what pb stated on IG when asked if hplvd eradicated from the garden and plan to move forward. Mentioned tiki cuts and tiki madman commented his approval so maybe they know something?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 19, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Spotlight syndrome. Had his own thread but nobody went there, so he’s gonna keep shitting here. I’d think folks might be more amused/alarmed/pleased at what pb stated on IG when asked if hplvd eradicated from the garden and plan to move forward. Mentioned tiki cuts and tiki madman commented his approval so maybe they know something?


Sounds about right.
What did Pinkbox say?? I don't follow his IG


----------



## mudballs (Oct 19, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Spotlight syndrome. Had his own thread but nobody went there, so he’s gonna keep shitting here. I’d think folks might be more amused/alarmed/pleased at what pb stated on IG when asked if hplvd eradicated from the garden and plan to move forward. Mentioned tiki cuts and tiki madman commented his approval so maybe they know something?


Im partly to blame i think when i suggested the hplvd sticky idea...i take blame, hopefully he cools his jets here soon, sry i just dont like a population maintaining a pathogen in silence


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 19, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Im partly to blame i think when i suggested the hplvd sticky idea...i take blame, hopefully he cools his jets here soon, sry i just dont like a population maintaining a pathogen in silence


It definitely should have a thread now that people know what the cause is. For almost a decade it was under threads called "dudding". Now there is actual research to back it up. Was a great idea.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Sounds about right.
> What did Pinkbox say?? I don't follow his IG


........never confirmed to have it. But all future mothers and genetics in the garden will be tested. Also getting a tissue culture lab involved to meristem and scrub genetics that never leave the menu


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Oct 19, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> ........never confirmed to have it. But all future mothers and genetics in the garden will be tested. Also getting a tissue culture lab involved to meristem and scrub genetics that never leave the menu


That meristem tissue culture scrubbing can cost a pretty penny. Upwards of 3-4k a culture. It's good though that he is going to be using the resources to test out his garden. At this point they are easily available. It is what even the underground of the industry is going to have to do to eradicate it out of circulation.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 20, 2021)

Here is that Helen Back from Dookie that I posted about being in rough shape when I got it, just needed a little care and patience.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 20, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Here is that Helen Back from Dookie that I posted about being in rough shape when I got it, just needed a little care and patience.
> 
> View attachment 5013657
> View attachment 5013658


I don't know the strain..but that looks good .


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 21, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I don't know the strain..but that looks good .


Yea I'm not too familiar with it either, Dookie gave me a discount on it when I ordered some GMO. Its bred by Swamp Boys and is Animal Cookies x Georgia Pine, supposedly its very up lifting when taken around week 9


----------



## iamcolin (Oct 23, 2021)

I got gush mints, apple fritter, and sfv og from Auntie Jane for $180 total. Cuts came in a hardshell plastic case with a light. I haven't seen such healthy clones in the mail before. Very impressive.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> I got gush mints, apple fritter, and sfv og from Auntie Jane for $180 total. Cuts came in a hardshell plastic case with a light. I haven't seen such healthy clones in the mail before. Very impressive.


Welcome to the club


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Oct 24, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> I got gush mints, apple fritter, and sfv og from Auntie Jane for $180 total. Cuts came in a hardshell plastic case with a light. I haven't seen such healthy clones in the mail before. Very impressive.


Auntie got it going on


----------



## Feijao (Oct 24, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> I got gush mints, apple fritter, and sfv og from Auntie Jane for $180 total. Cuts came in a hardshell plastic case with a light. I haven't seen such healthy clones in the mail before. Very impressive.


I have had good luck with Auntie Jane as well! Unfortunately, USPS took an extra couple days and the clones were in pretty bad shape once they arrived. Jane handled it just as you would hope that they would even though USPS were the ones that messed up.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 24, 2021)

Feijao said:


> I have had good luck with Auntie Jane as well! Unfortunately, USPS took an extra couple days and the clones were in pretty bad shape once they arrived. Jane handled it just as you would hope that they would even though USPS were the ones that messed up.


what do I have to search for I cant find anything under auntie jane


----------



## MVincent420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> what do I have to search for I cant find anything under auntie jane


Search "strainly auntie jane". That SHOULD take you straight to their page


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 27, 2021)

Is Cali Exotic legit?


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 29, 2021)

Feijao said:


> I have had good luck with Auntie Jane as well! Unfortunately, USPS took an extra couple days and the clones were in pretty bad shape once they arrived. Jane handled it just as you would hope that they would even though USPS were the ones that messed up.


Flower pics?


----------



## usagrower69420 (Oct 30, 2021)

has anyone tried dookies 707 chemdawg 4 cut? is it good?
has anyone tried his bareroot clones?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

usagrower69420 said:


> has anyone tried dookies 707 chemdawg 4 cut? is it good?
> has anyone tried his bareroot clones?


Not me
But WELCOME to RIU


----------



## 428grower (Oct 31, 2021)

usagrower69420 said:


> has anyone tried dookies 707 chemdawg 4 cut? is it good?
> has anyone tried his bareroot clones?


I’ve grabbed his eastide rooted, gmo, and sour d all doing well. I’ve also shipped unrooted clones and received them over the years numerous times and it’s never been a problem, I say go for it dude. I’m going to grab the nic Og while I’m at it tomorrow. If you don’t do it now you will regret it later. Just have everything ready for when they arrive and get them in the dome right away.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 31, 2021)

Has anyone tried anything from Cloney Soprano?


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 31, 2021)

Feijao said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery Are you still out there?


And I thought it was just me. I put an order in but never got back to me so I just canceled. If they hit you back, let us know.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 31, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Has anyone tried anything from Cloney Soprano?
> [/QUOTE


His prices are up there.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Oct 31, 2021)

428grower said:


> I’ve grabbed his eastide rooted, gmo, and sour d all doing well. I’ve also shipped unrooted clones and received them over the years numerous times and it’s never been a problem, I say go for it dude. I’m going to grab the nic Og while I’m at it tomorrow. If you don’t do it now you will regret it later. Just have everything ready for when they arrive and get them in the dome right away.


Do you think it unwise to put an unrooted mailed clone into an aero cloner when its received, or is it better to go under a dome?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

cleverpiggy said:


> Do you think it unwise to put an unrooted mailed clone into an aero cloner when its received, or is it better to go under a dome?


Aero is fine


----------



## 428grower (Oct 31, 2021)

cleverpiggy said:


> Do you think it unwise to put an unrooted mailed clone into an aero cloner when its received, or is it better to go under a dome?


To be honest I’ve only used domes so I can’t answer if it’s better or not but I’ve never had any problems ever under a dome. I p.h. The water to 5.5 and also do the same to the water I spray on them. I spray the plants and the dome 3 times a day and slowly start opening up the little vents after 3 days. And I’ve done really well doing it that way under a t5 light. Unrooted clones can handle more than you think I’ve kept cuts in water in the fridge for 3 weeks before and they’ve rooted just fine.

edit: this is over about 15 years of doing it this same exact way. So I know it works consistently but that’s not to say the aero cloners don’t work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2021)

I'd go right into the aerocloner as well.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Oct 31, 2021)

gosabres716 said:


> His prices are up there.


Yeah I know. I jumped of a couple and wanted to know if anyone had grown any of his clones.


----------



## usagrower69420 (Oct 31, 2021)

428grower said:


> I’ve grabbed his eastide rooted, gmo, and sour d all doing well. I’ve also shipped unrooted clones and received them over the years numerous times and it’s never been a problem, I say go for it dude. I’m going to grab the nic Og while I’m at it tomorrow. If you don’t do it now you will regret it later. Just have everything ready for when they arrive and get them in the dome right away.


thank you!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 31, 2021)

cleverpiggy said:


> Do you think it unwise to put an unrooted mailed clone into an aero cloner when its received, or is it better to go under a dome?


When I've received unrooted cuttings like that, I like to make a fresh cut on the end and let them sit in a cup water for a few hours to perk up before doing the typical clone routine. Its a long trip to get to where I'm at so the stems can be a little too flimsy to work with until you let it rehydrate.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 31, 2021)

Has anyone from California sent samples to Dark Heart without a "License"? I'd hate to send samples only to find out they won't process them. Guess I'll ask them if nobody knows.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2021)

cleverpiggy said:


> Do you think it unwise to put an unrooted mailed clone into an aero cloner when its received, or is it better to go under a dome?


Hydrate for a few hours in a cup of water first. Before I started doing this, I'd always lose one or two, now I have 100% success rate. And I clone in rockwool/peat and occasionally an aerocloner.
A dome isnt necessary when using the aerocloner


----------



## usagrower69420 (Oct 31, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Has anyone from California sent samples to Dark Heart without a "License"? I'd hate to send samples only to find out they won't process them. Guess I'll ask them if nobody knows.



When I emailed them they said its 25 bucks per about 6 months ago I'd go ahead and email them first.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 31, 2021)

usagrower69420 said:


> When I emailed them they said its 25 bucks per about 6 months ago I'd go ahead and email them first.


Yep, one hplvd test costs 25. Additional tests are 10. I'm gonna get them tested for powdery mildew too, since I had a PM issue with a Strainly clone before. So 35 each for viroid and pm.

I contacted them (Dark Heart) a month ago and they sent me all the info needed to send samples. I'm filling out the sample submission form and there's a line for "License (California only)." I'm thinking I'll just leave that line blank and send the samples anyway. If they ask, I'll explain that I'm a small subcontractor and see what happens.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 1, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> When I've received unrooted cuttings like that, I like to make a fresh cut on the end and let them sit in a cup water for a few hours to perk up before doing the typical clone routine. Its a long trip to get to where I'm at so the stems can be a little too flimsy to work with until you let it rehydrate.


I always did the same and give the same advice. Just kind of rehydrates them like you said and perks them up.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 1, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Has anyone from California sent samples to Dark Heart without a "License"? I'd hate to send samples only to find out they won't process them. Guess I'll ask them if nobody knows.


no license needed. They just use that I guess as a database marker for some nurseries that may have similar names and such or if they have to officially submit it to an agency I am guessing. I have never had one, not legal and they have never made me feel uncomfortable or even questioned it. I personally have no concern with it but to each is own.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 1, 2021)

We are here. Just was a busy week last week in my boring professional world. Trying to follow up with as many people as I can.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Nov 1, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> no license needed. They just use that I guess as a database marker for some nurseries that may have similar names and such or if they have to officially submit it to an agency I am guessing. I have never had one, not legal and they have never made me feel uncomfortable or even questioned it. I personally have no concern with it but to each is own.


Thank you.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Thank you.


What cuts are you sending out from strainly to check?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Nov 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What cuts are you sending out from strainly to check?


Pretty much everything I've got, not because I think they all have viroid, just so I can sell cuts with a clean bill of health.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 4, 2021)

Just picked up the Pre 98 Bubba Kush and Motor Breath 15 clones from Dookie Farms and got delivery today. I can't thank him enough for making my first clone purchase so easy. He took a ton of time making sure I got the right strains I really needed, not the hype I thought I wanted. He gave me a hell of a deal and even threw in a couple of extra clones. I have plants in flower so it will be awhile before I can flower them but they arrived looking very healthy in a super stealthy and strong package. I will definitely be giving him my business once he is open at his new location. People that take care of their customers like him are rare especially considering he was in the middle of trying to move his entire nursery.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 5, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Just picked up the Pre 98 Bubba Kush and Motor Breath 15 clones from Dookie Farms and got delivery today. I can't thank him enough for making my first clone purchase so easy. He took a ton of time making sure I got the right strains I really needed, not the hype I thought I wanted. He gave me a hell of a deal and even threw in a couple of extra clones. I have plants in flower so it will be awhile before I can flower them but they arrived looking very healthy in a super stealthy and strong package. I will definitely be giving him my business once he is open at his new location. People that take care of their customers like him are rare especially considering he was in the middle of trying to move his entire nursery.


Is he going to continue shipping clones once he’s in his new spot? It was my understanding that he was going to stop


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 5, 2021)

That I'm not sure of. I saw he was thinking about a shipment on Monday though. He was going to be in Michigan.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 5, 2021)

I was operating on the assumption, we all know what happens when you assume things, he would be returning to business once he settled in to his new place as he sure didn't treat me like a guy going out of the business. He acted like someone building forward looking client relationships. But I'm a first time buyer totally out of the loop on his plans. I just saw on his page he might be shipping on Monday because he would be back in Michigan.


----------



## DrHill (Nov 5, 2021)

Does any one know where I could find some good cuts of gelato, sherbert and some of their crosses? backcrosses?


Looking for something like gelato cake, Bustdown #4, gelato #41, #33, mochi, gelato 41 x gsc, etc


----------



## 428grower (Nov 5, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I was operating on the assumption, we all know what happens when you assume things, he would be returning to business once he settled in to his new place as he sure didn't treat me like a guy going out of the business. He acted like someone building forward looking client relationships. But I'm a first time buyer totally out of the loop on his plans. I just saw on his page he might be shipping on Monday because he would be back in Michigan.


My fingers are crossed he keeps doing it.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 6, 2021)

This is my first clone purchase from anyone but I've been growing from seed for awhile. The motor breath 15 clones absolutely reek! I mean for a couple of tiny little clones in a humidity dome it's surprising to say the least. The first time I went to mist them the gas/chemmy smell came up under the dome when I lifted it and really hit me hard in a good way. It's a good thing smell control isn't an issue around here. All of the are doing great and unless I kill one off from my screw up should make it. I really hope he does continue as well. I just wish I could flower these sooner now that I'm smelling them. They smell a lot more interesting than the autos I have in my flower tent now by a long shot.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Is Cali Exotic legit?


I was checking out these guys and I dunno...they seem to have only 7 reviews and the strains that the 7 people reviewed are no longer listed...the strains they have listed are very pricey...Don't think it would be worth the risk for you honestly, there's much better options out there


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I was checking out these guys and I dunno...they seem to have only 7 reviews and the strains that the 7 people reviewed are no longer listed...the strains they have listed are very pricey...Don't think it would be worth the risk for you honestly, there's much better options out there


Ok cool. They kind felt like it was too good to be true and I'm glad I didn't react on impulse.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 7, 2021)

Anyone familiar with Savage Gardens, All Star Clones or Tomistein?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Ok cool. They kind felt like it was too good to be true and I'm glad I didn't react on impulse.


Ya I also noticed all there reviews are somewhat recent and for 2 of the same strains.


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Nov 7, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Anyone familiar with Savage Gardens, All Star Clones or Tomistein?



All Star Clones hasn't shipped part of an order I placed 7 months ago. After the second time asking, I wrote it off. What he did get to me is legitimate.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 7, 2021)

my buddy got cuts locally from All Star Clones and he's a repeat customer for a few years now.... He got root Aphids, Thrips and Spider Mites .... hes a local vendor out here in SoCal .. Ive never ordered cuts from via mail...btw his cuts have always been clean in the past


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Nov 7, 2021)

All star clones was legit back in 2015 when I still lived in Cali but since I moved across the country I haven’t ordered from him so I can’t speak on that but when I did use his cuts they were legitimate and pest free 
Got mendo breath f2, blueberry cookies, etc from him and they all were quite nice


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Anyone familiar with Savage Gardens, All Star Clones or Tomistein?


You can always do a search of the names here in this thread. I know tomistein has come up before in the past on this thread.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 7, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You can always do a search of the names here in this thread. I know tomistein has come up before in the past on this thread.


Not seen any recent reviews though.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 7, 2021)

Tomistein doesn't flower out the cuts. He propagates the 50+ strain cuts he buys into moms. No way to really know if they are legit until you flower them out or see a review from somebody who has. He also doesn't test for HpLVd. To avoid HpLVd only buy from vendors who either test the stock, do tissue culture, or offer their own hunted gear where they don't take in foreign material from others gardens. 
Try to figure out what cuts you want and do your research on who is offering it. Many new vendors are popping up now. Definitely do not think all the vendors are trash. Many of them have poor horticultural practices that lead to problems though. Thoroughly question whatever vendor it is you are looking at. 

Savage got outed in this very thread as a POS. The mods deleted pages of text on top of it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 7, 2021)

Retrospect said:


> Tomistein doesn't flower out the cuts. He propagates the 50+ strain cuts he buys into moms. No way to really know if they are legit until you flower them out or see a review from somebody who has. He also doesn't test for HpLVd. To avoid HpLVd only buy from vendors who either test the stock, do tissue culture, or offer their own hunted gear where they don't take in foreign material from others gardens.
> Try to figure out what cuts you want and do your research on who is offering it. Many new vendors are popping up now. Definitely do not think all the vendors are trash. Many of them have poor horticultural practices that lead to problems though. Thoroughly question whatever vendor it is you are looking at.
> 
> Savage got outed in this very thread as a POS. The mods deleted pages of text on top of it.


Whats wrong with hplvd cuts?


----------



## boybelue (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats wrong with hplvd cuts?


Huh?


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 7, 2021)

boybelue said:


> Huh?


What do you mean?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> What do you mean?


There is a thread on it look it up.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Whats wrong with hplvd cuts?


I mean why is the sky blue, hell might as well ask why are boobs good? Why is posi-traction on a 76’ trans am good?

it just is


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

The socks and shills in the thread be like....


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 7, 2021)

Retrospect said:


> Tomistein doesn't flower out the cuts. He propagates the 50+ strain cuts he buys into moms. No way to really know if they are legit until you flower them out or see a review from somebody who has. He also doesn't test for HpLVd. To avoid HpLVd only buy from vendors who either test the stock, do tissue culture, or offer their own hunted gear where they don't take in foreign material from others gardens.
> Try to figure out what cuts you want and do your research on who is offering it. Many new vendors are popping up now. Definitely do not think all the vendors are trash. Many of them have poor horticultural practices that lead to problems though. Thoroughly question whatever vendor it is you are looking at.
> 
> Savage got outed in this very thread as a POS. The mods deleted pages of text on top of it.


I don't know about him flowering his plants or not but he only has 9 strains available at the moment. I figure there would be some bad reviews for him on this thread if he was selling hplvd cuts. Not saying you are wrong either, I think all sellers should test for hplvd and make the results available.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 7, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I mean why is the sky blue, hell might as well ask why are boobs good? Why is posi-traction on a 76’ trans am good?
> 
> it just is


Can you tell us what year it got bad? Asking for a friend.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Nov 7, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Can you tell us what year it got bad? Asking for a friend.


Personally, most years after 77’


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 7, 2021)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Personally, most years after 77’


If you knew then, than why wait till last year to tell everyone? Why not tell dark heart 12 years ago?


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 7, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> my buddy got cuts locally from All Star Clones and he's a repeat customer for a few years now.... He got root Aphids, Thrips and Spider Mites .... hes a local vendor out here in SoCal .. Ive never ordered cuts from via mail...btw his cuts have always been clean in the past


Huh? My apologies, but you confused me with this post. Who has aphids, thrips and mites?



sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Not seen any recent reviews though.


Thanks because these dudes be offering up suggestions without even realizing the reason why someone asked the question in the first place.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 7, 2021)

Seems hard because even vendors like Pinkbox who have been tested and confirmed have hplvd, are still getting great reviews. Only guess is that clones arrive and veg looking fine but then dud out in flower.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2021)

can we stop derailing this thread


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 9, 2021)

Finally paid for a premium membership. Waiting for it to finally go through and allow me to unbury my freaking posts on there


----------



## 428grower (Nov 10, 2021)

Dookie farms GMO. Heavy drinker, 3x stretch in flower. STACKING heavy. Smelling like baby diapers at the moment. I never got into there to defoliate unfortunately because of the shoulder impingement issues I was dealing with but it's better now so day 40 I'll get underneath and clean up. This is an 8x8 closet with 6 plants under 1X 645 watt luxx l.e.d.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2021)

428grower said:


> Dookie farms GMO. Heavy drinker, 3x stretch in flower. STACKING heavy. Smelling like baby diapers at the moment. I never got into there to defoliate unfortunately because of the shoulder impingement issues I was dealing with but it's better now so day 40 I'll get underneath and clean up. This is an 8x8 closet with 6 plants under 1X 645 watt luxx l.e.d.


sorry to get off topic, how did you manage to fix the shoulder problem? My dad been dealing with that for over a year and hasnt been able to fix it.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> sorry to get off topic, how did you manage to fix the shoulder problem? My dad been dealing with that for over a year and hasnt been able to fix it.


 to be honest I have no idea. I went to a chiropractor and it didn’t help, went to massage envy and it didn’t help. It was about 2 and a half months of constant pain. I started taking Aleve (naproxen) at 500MG every 12 hours and then after a week of that it started feeling better. It’s been about 3 weeks I’ve been doing that and I just started taking turmeric to replace the aleve and it’s working. I also starting sleeping on my back and propping my head up. I suggest icing it 3 times a day for 20 mins and staying away from heat. If that doesn’t help he might want to go get it scoped to see if he has any muscle tears or bone issues. That was going to be my next step. I really hope he figures it out because dude I couldn’t imagine dealing with that for that long I was ready to give up for real it’s so depressing


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> sorry to get off topic, how did you manage to fix the shoulder problem? My dad been dealing with that for over a year and hasnt been able to fix it.


After having two rotator cuff surgeries I can tell you the best bet is to get it x-rayed and an MRI done. Until you know what's going on down inside the joint you're just guessing and treating the symptoms with anti inflammatory drugs that can tear your stomach up if you take them for too long. I know from personal experience on Aleve, I got a hole in my stomach from it. Best of luck for your Dad, it sucks.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 10, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> After having two rotator cuff surgeries I can tell you the best bet is to get it x-rayed and an MRI done. Until you know what's going on down inside the joint you're just guessing and treating the symptoms with anti inflammatory drugs that can tear your stomach up if you take them for too long. I know from personal experience on Aleve, I got a hole in my stomach from it. Best of luck for your Dad, it sucks.


I agree with that. that’s why I said to go get it checked out and now I’m using a turmeric supplement to help with inflammation instead of aleve. I hope your stomach is doing better.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> sorry to get off topic, how did you manage to fix the shoulder problem? My dad been dealing with that for over a year and hasnt been able to fix it.


I popped my shoulder out of socket snowboarding once. Nearly tore the whole muscle and damaged the socket a little. They wanted to do surgery to fix it but I didn't want to be down that long. I actually used therabands and came up with a routine that just focused on all the muscles surrounding with low stress impact. Really simple routine. You do it facing the wall and then you do it facing away. Gets the whole shoulder.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 10, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I popped my shoulder out of socket snowboarding once. Nearly tore the whole muscle and damaged the socket a little. They wanted to do surgery to fix it but I didn't want to be down that long. I actually used therabands and came up with a routine that just focused on all the muscles surrounding with low stress impact. Really simple routine. You do it facing the wall and then you do it facing away. Gets the whole shoulder.


That’s a good technique I was watching some physical therapist on YouTube they go by bob and brad and they have videos on how to do that. Shoulder pain is the worst


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> After having two rotator cuff surgeries I can tell you the best bet is to get it x-rayed and an MRI done. Until you know what's going on down inside the joint you're just guessing and treating the symptoms with anti inflammatory drugs that can tear your stomach up if you take them for too long. I know from personal experience on Aleve, I got a hole in my stomach from it. Best of luck for your Dad, it sucks.


He did get Xrayed and had an MRI and they didnt really find anything. I told him he should get a second opinion from a specialist but he is stubborn. He went from swimming in the ocean regularly to not swimming at all because it causes too much pain. I might just have to call someone up and get an appointment for him.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 10, 2021)

428grower said:


> That’s a good technique I was watching some physical therapist on YouTube they go by bob and brad and they have videos on how to do that. Shoulder pain is the worst


Those bands are amazing. Used them for shoulders and ankles all the time.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> He did get Xrayed and had an MRI and they didnt really find anything. I told him he should get a second opinion from a specialist but he is stubborn. He went from swimming in the ocean regularly to not swimming at all because it causes too much pain. I might just have to call someone up and get an appointment for him.


It's brutal, I'm due to get it done a third time and I've been putting it off since I get mine done at a Veterans Hospital and it's crap. Hence the third surgery in 10 years. I can barely lift my right arm over my head which makes growing fun some days. Just watch how many over the counter pain meds he takes like alleve, Advil etc.. I tore my guts up to the point of bleeding just taking the recommended dosage for a prolonged period of time. Back to the weed talk and sorry for the diversion.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 10, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> This one might have been my mistake. Things got buried in messages and a miscommunication. Although I do appreciate it. Being that this is not my main profession I only get to apply a certain amount of time to it. Those that understand that I truly appreciate!!


It’s all good. I left an apology in your inbox for the outburst and misunderstanding. Thanks for the response.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> He did get Xrayed and had an MRI and they didnt really find anything. I told him he should get a second opinion from a specialist but he is stubborn. He went from swimming in the ocean regularly to not swimming at all because it causes too much pain. I might just have to call someone up and get an appointment for him.


I agree dude get him a second opinion for sure


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 12, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> He did get Xrayed and had an MRI and they didnt really find anything. I told him he should get a second opinion from a specialist but he is stubborn. He went from swimming in the ocean regularly to not swimming at all because it causes too much pain. I might just have to call someone up and get an appointment for him.


Find a local physical therapist who does 'dry needling' I couldnt move my neck for 2 years until I got this done and now I have normal mobility. It's like acupuncture but they shove the needle deeper and push it in and out. Don't know how it works but it hurts like a bitch and completely fixed me.


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 12, 2021)

Shit. I wanted to order Nice the bruiser and Eastside OG from Dookie but I was a few days too late. Oh well


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 12, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Find a local physical therapist who does 'dry needling' I couldnt move my neck for 2 years until I got this done and now I have normal mobility. It's like acupuncture but they shove the needle deeper and push it in and out. Don't know how it works but it hurts like a bitch and completely fixed me.


Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I actually got him an appointment with an orthopedic specialist this afternoon, hopefully he can figure out whats going on. Now he is complaining about both shoulders.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 12, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I actually got him an appointment with an orthopedic specialist this afternoon, hopefully he can figure out whats going on. Now he is complaining about both shoulders.


Hope they figure it out! Good luck


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 12, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Shit. I wanted to order Nice the bruiser and Eastside OG from Dookie but I was a few days too late. Oh well


 Did anyone find out if he's going to be selling clones once he's setup in Oklahoma?


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 13, 2021)

He will but only to either locals or licensed growers only.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 14, 2021)

Retrospect said:


> He will but only to either locals or licensed growers only.


Roadtrip and thanks for the information.


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 14, 2021)

Profile of Pots & Plugs - Strainly


Learn more about Pots & Plugs on Strainly




www.strainly.io





Anybody ordered from Pots & Plugs before? He's the only seller on there with Nic the Bruiser now that Dookie is finished.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 15, 2021)

yeah he sold me Corn Starch twice instead of Pollen.... I hit him up on IG a year later and told him what happened... he offered to give me a bunch of pollen if I waited a month for it to be ready.... well I did....and when I hit him up... he asked my for my Phone# said he wanted to speak to me personally... I'm good with that ... He can keep my money .... I dont want Runtz pollen a year after its insanely played out... I had a new account on Strainly so Im sure with no reviews as a total Noob...he thought it'd be easy to get over on me ... I love when he asked if I applied it the right way lol its like Bro... I've made seeds for over 15 years... give me a break


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 15, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> yeah he sold me Corn Starch twice instead of Pollen.... I hit him up on IG a year later and told him what happened... he offered to give me a bunch of pollen if I waited a month for it to be ready.... well I did....and when I hit him up... he asked my for my Phone# said he wanted to speak to me personally... I'm good with that ... He can keep my money .... I dont want Runtz pollen a year after its insanely played out... I had a new account on Strainly so Im sure with no reviews as a total Noob...he thought it'd be easy to get over on me ... I love when he asked if I applied it the right way lol its like Bro... I've made seeds for over 15 years... give me a break


haha holy shit, that's ridiculous. Thanks for the heads up. I'll forget about Nic


----------



## Fluffy Butt (Nov 15, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> haha holy shit, that's ridiculous. Thanks for the heads up. I'll forget about Nic


It looks like Genotype A2 has Nic the Bruiser in stock, might be worth the drive.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 15, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> yeah he sold me Corn Starch twice instead of Pollen.... I hit him up on IG a year later and told him what happened... he offered to give me a bunch of pollen if I waited a month for it to be ready.... well I did....and when I hit him up... he asked my for my Phone# said he wanted to speak to me personally... I'm good with that ... He can keep my money .... I dont want Runtz pollen a year after its insanely played out... I had a new account on Strainly so Im sure with no reviews as a total Noob...he thought it'd be easy to get over on me ... I love when he asked if I applied it the right way lol its like Bro... I've made seeds for over 15 years... give me a break


Throw your pollen in some sauce to thicken it up!! 
That is some bs though. Something so easy to manipulate you should make sure your character speaks for itself.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 16, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Throw your pollen in some sauce to thicken it up!!
> That is some bs though. Something so easy to manipulate you should make sure your character speaks for itself.


Have you made things right for the guy you sent hop latent viroid to?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 16, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Have you made things right for the guy you sent hop latent viroid to?


You mean the person that wanted free cuts from someone he was accusing of having hplvd even though test showed otherwise?? Yup, I showed him all the negative tests. He didn't like that. I told him to have a good day. Case closed in my book.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 16, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> You mean the person that wanted free cuts from someone he was accusing of having hplvd even though test showed otherwise?? Yup, I showed him all the negative tests. He didn't like that. I told him to have a good day. Case closed in my book.


I called bull shit on that review when I read out of 10 strains only 2 finished to bad you can't get that review removed not sure what went wrong but all the clones have ran from you have been soild


----------



## beercan (Nov 17, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Mamafunk put in a lot of work back when. Way before this virus was even known. She was on strainly offering the best/low prices on fire genetics. 100% behind the inspiration to start our nursery. I personally will always have a spot for them .


So is mama funk gonna start shipping again i take it?


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 18, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Did anyone find out if he's going to be selling clones once he's setup in Oklahoma?


Check out his page now, he updated it. He's going to do one more drop next week and then he's finished. He's taking orders next Tuesday or Wednesday. Nic the bruiser and Eastside will be mine haha. Shit I might get motorbreath 15 too.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 18, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Check out his page now, he updated it. He's going to do one more drop next week and then he's finished. He's taking orders next Tuesday or Wednesday. Nic the bruiser and Eastside will be mine haha. Shit I might get motorbreath 15 too.


I just came here to write this. You have to do insulated shipper with 48 hour warmers so it’s a little more expensive to ship but I always did the insulated shippers anyways.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 18, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Check out his page now, he updated it. He's going to do one more drop next week and then he's finished. He's taking orders next Tuesday or Wednesday. Nic the bruiser and Eastside will be mine haha. Shit I might get motorbreath 15 too.


That's cool, I had just grabbed the motorbreath 15 and pre 98 bubba from him and was looking for down the road as he was just so cool to deal with. He really was patient as it was my first time buying clones online and I bugged the crap out of him as he was literally packing up his whole grow. I figured anybody that didn't tell me to go to hell in the middle of all that stress and delivered such healthy clones with a hell of an extra hookup for me deserved my business going forward. He was terrific to do business with.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 18, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's cool, I had just grabbed the motorbreath 15 and pre 98 bubba from him and was looking for down the road as he was just so cool to deal with. He really was patient as it was my first time buying clones online and I bugged the crap out of him as he was literally packing up his whole grow. I figured anybody that didn't tell me to go to hell in the middle of all that stress and delivered such healthy clones with a hell of an extra hookup for me deserved my business going forward. He was terrific to do business with.


I agree he is the best I’ve done business with that wasn’t one of my personal friends. I hope he absolutely slays it out in Oklahoma he deserves it for sure.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 18, 2021)

Anyone have a line on a Slurricane cut? Only one i see listed is from tree house and they don't have good reviews here on this thread.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 18, 2021)

Gmo from dookie is on point!!


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 18, 2021)

Gmo and icc beleaf from Shinobi day 35


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 18, 2021)

Those look great, I thought about getting GMO but it would be a beast in my short tent without doing a scrog. I bet that's amazing meds.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 18, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Those look great, I thought about getting GMO but it would be a beast in my short tent without doing a scrog. I bet that's amazing meds.


These are under two Scrog nets and still huge... they are one of the most vigorous growing plants I've ever grown over the last 15 years. I've had 2 others grow like this and that was The overgrow forum cut of Fire OG and an old Sour cut. I miss both of them. This GMO makes it easier not having then around though haha.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Gmo and icc beleaf from Shinobi day 35View attachment 5031404


Half way there! Nice update and looking good. Any of those previous fears of dudding should be long gone. Those are all healthy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2021)

428grower said:


> Gmo from dookie is on point!!


I'll bet it smells amazing in there!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Gmo and icc beleaf from Shinobi day 35View attachment 5031404


Lookin good! Hope to see some finished bud shots. That ICC looks like its chunkin up nice.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 18, 2021)

Retrospect said:


> Half way there! Nice update and looking good. Any of those previous fears of dudding should be long gone. Those are all healthy.


Yeah definitely got the frost and right smells going so I'm happy


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 19, 2021)

428grower said:


> I just came here to write this. You have to do insulated shipper with 48 hour warmers so it’s a little more expensive to ship but I always did the insulated shippers anyways.


Aluminum foil around the shipper, then heat pack wrapped in paper near the roots outside the aluminum foil, then aluminum foil around the outer layer with some vent holes poked in. Still able to fit it in most packaging as well. Seems to beat the winter cold for the most part. Depends on how long the individual leaves it waiting outside though.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 19, 2021)

428grower said:


> These are under two Scrog nets and still huge... they are one of the most vigorous growing plants I've ever grown over the last 15 years. I've had 2 others grow like this and that was The overgrow forum cut of Fire OG and an old Sour cut. I miss both of them. This GMO makes it easier not having then around though haha.


Great job!! What is the stretch like on them and how long does it run for??


----------



## 428grower (Nov 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Great job!! What is the stretch like on them and how long does it run for??


It runs for right around 80 days, this stretched 3X in flower but with nice stacking the nodes were kept close. It could easily be more than 3X stretch I’m just not exactly sure. They stretched all the way into week 4 flower. They veg super fast also, 6 weeks From rooting the clones they were big enough to turn into these monsters. I could have controlled it a bit more but I was dealing with a shoulder impingement and there was no way I could have gotten in there to do anything. Next round I’ll her tamed a bit more.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 19, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Aluminum foil around the shipper, then heat pack wrapped in paper near the roots outside the aluminum foil, then aluminum foil around the outer layer with some vent holes poked in. Still able to fit it in most packaging as well. Seems to beat the winter cold for the most part. Depends on how long the individual leaves it waiting outside though.


Sounds like that works great haha. I live in the desert so I would only be worried about it getting stuck outside in the summer haha.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 19, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll bet it smells amazing in there!


It does!! It sucks, when I had covid 2 months back I lost my smell and I noticed it first when I was trimming and I 100 percent thought my flower had gone completely mute with terpenes haha. It was so weird


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 20, 2021)

428grower said:


> It runs for right around 80 days, this stretched 3X in flower but with nice stacking the nodes were kept close. It could easily be more than 3X stretch I’m just not exactly sure. They stretched all the way into week 4 flower. They veg super fast also, 6 weeks From rooting the clones they were big enough to turn into these monsters. I could have controlled it a bit more but I was dealing with a shoulder impingement and there was no way I could have gotten in there to do anything. Next round I’ll her tamed a bit more.


Been there. When I banged up my shoulder anything above 90 degrees was close to damn near impossible. Only makes you better when you gain that movement back!!!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 20, 2021)

Any of the bay area peoples ever go to Elemental Wellness in San Jose for cuts? They have some nice genetics. Durban Poison, Blueberry which I am guessing is the Oregon cut, Motorbreath 15, Headband, zookies etc....


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 20, 2021)

428grower said:


> It does!! It sucks, when I had covid 2 months back I lost my smell and I noticed it first when I was trimming and I 100 percent thought my flower had gone completely mute with terpenes haha. It was so weird


Same here lol I even had my kid with me and he didn't smell anything either. Turned out we both had covid


----------



## 428grower (Nov 20, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Same here lol I even had my kid with me and he didn't smell anything either. Turned out we both had covid


Haha it lasted about 2 weeks for me.


----------



## Seth Rich (Nov 23, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Anyone familiar with Savage Gardens, All Star Clones or Tomistein?


All Star’s Ghost OG and Bubba are both worth a try. Wishing I could have kept a few cuts of each. Both finished out in under 9-10 weeks outdoor.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 23, 2021)

I just ordered Kandy Kush and OG#18 from Savage Gardens. Supposed to be pre-2010 DNA genetics...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 23, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Any of the bay area peoples ever go to Elemental Wellness in San Jose for cuts? They have some nice genetics. Durban Poison, Blueberry which I am guessing is the Oregon cut, Motorbreath 15, Headband, zookies etc....


I'm hunting OG's right now and it looks like you have SFV OG. I'll hit you up around X-mas time lol. I'm new to strainly and I might be addicted... Headbands and OG's for me. If you ever spot True OG, I'll be your best friend or atleast a loyal customer lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 24, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Any of the bay area peoples ever go to Elemental Wellness in San Jose for cuts? They have some nice genetics. Durban Poison, Blueberry which I am guessing is the Oregon cut, Motorbreath 15, Headband, zookies etc....


I read this wrong, I thought that you said that you were going to Elemental. I never had access to clones before and I've always been envious. I looked at your strainly shop and I like it, I'm new to the site and only found out about it like 4 days ago...


----------



## LGND (Nov 27, 2021)

For the curious, tested Dookies Motorbreath #15 for HPLVD and came back negative.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 27, 2021)

I have 4 motorbreath 15 clones from him in my garden right now along with his pre 98 bubba. I can't wait to get room to grow them out.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 29, 2021)

Can some recommend the best payment option for sellers using strainl so they can avoid being frauded with chargebacks


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 29, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Can some recommend the best payment option for sellers using strainl so they can avoid being frauded with chargebacks


I have never run in to this issue before but I always use Friend and family when using the digital transactions. That way there is no supposed exchange of goods or service.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 29, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I have never run in to this issue before but I always use Friend and family when using the digital transactions. That way there is no supposed exchange of goods or service.


Thanks for that, i heard PayPal was cracking down on that.
do you use Venmo also?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Nov 29, 2021)

LGND said:


> Come 2022 anyone receiving $600 or more in total payments in any of the cash apps will be sent a 1099-K form. This means Zelle, Paypal, Venmo, CashApp, etc. It's up to the taxpayer to submit the form of course. But if you do get audited it's up to you to prove what transactions are and are not income and whatever is income will be taxed. This might change the landscape on how transactions are conducted in 2022. Possibly more transactions moving to crypto
> 
> The 1099-K rule has always been there. The current threshold is $20,000 AND 200 transactions. They're just lowering the bar considerably come 2022.


As long as it's friends and family and not business transactions you are in the clear.


----------



## LGND (Nov 29, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> As long as it's friends and family and not business transactions you are in the clear.


Thanks for the clarification. I deleted my post as it wasn't correct.


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2021)

bad business advice, yikes


----------



## CaliWorthington (Nov 30, 2021)

Most of my Strainly transactions were CashApp or Venmo. It's all sketchy, this is why we need to start CannaPal.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

I dealt with Auntie Jane's nursery for the first time on Friday. I'm in the northeast so I picked up in person, super healthy cuts, got cuts of #41 and cuts pcg runtz. I was in a jam and needed cuts fast. They came thru for me and were super easy to deal with, communicated the whole time and even switched up the meet up times around my schedule to make it work. Definitely would do biz again. Cuts all were clean, had healthy fat white roots, they were rooted root plugs. I transplanted most but still have some in the plugs, will post a pic of the cuts in a bit. Also hooked me up with a nice apple fritter cut so the was a nice surprise. Cheers.


----------



## F_Dupp (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't buy any clones from Tomistein501 on Strainly. I'm almost certain that I now have hlvd from one of his clones. Where I was getting 9lbs per pull, I am now barely able to get 5. While my plants look healthier than ever, they dud out around week five. All of the pistils begin to turn red and there is little to no growth for the remaining 3 or 4 weeks of flower. 

Since receiving two clones from him, I have gotten powdery mildew and fungus gnats (which I have never even seen in the 13 years I have been running this aeroponic system) And my plants dud out.

If I could give another grower one bit of advice, it would be to never buy any clones from Tomistein501


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Don't buy any clones from Tomistein501 on Strainly. I'm almost certain that I now have hlvd from one of his clones. Where I was getting 9lbs per pull, I am now barely able to get 5. While my plants look healthier than ever, they dud out around week five. All of the pistils begin to turn red and there is little to no growth for the remaining 3 or 4 weeks of flower.
> 
> Since receiving two clones from him, I have gotten powdery mildew and fungus gnats (which I have never even seen in the 13 years I have been running this aeroponic system) And my plants dud out.
> 
> If I could give another grower one bit of advice, it would be to never buy any clones from Tomistein501


Damn dude this type of shit seriously scares me as a grower. That's sucks man and is some serious bullshit. Also what cuts does he have listed so we can look him up and stay clear? It's hard to look up just the vendors on the site.


----------



## F_Dupp (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude this type of shit seriously scares me as a grower. That's sucks man and is some serious bullshit. Also what cuts does he have listed so we can look him up and stay clear? It's hard to look up just the vendors on the site.


I dunno, man. I got ICC and apple fritter from him.

And yeah, this is some serious bullshit. This has cost me a lot of time and money. And it's going to cost me a lot more, as I run perpetual but I'm going to have to chop everything, lose all of my genetics, sterilize the entire building, then start completely over from seed.

All because I wanted a f****** apple fritter clone.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Nov 30, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I dunno, man. I got ICC and apple fritter from him.
> 
> And yeah, this is some serious bullshit. This has cost me a lot of time and money. And it's going to cost me a lot more, as I run perpetual but I'm going to have to chop everything, lose all of my genetics, sterilize the entire building, then start completely over from seed.
> 
> All because I wanted a f****** apple fritter clone.


Happen to me too man. I received an icc & cherry pie from reputable member in this thread....They both had hlvd...Infected everything. Had to start over from scratch. It's a major pain in the ass, especially if you're perpetual...

OP


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 30, 2021)

Well shit thats terrifying. I got a cut from tomistein and I used the same scissors on other plants in the room. Guess I will be contacting darkheart about testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## F_Dupp (Nov 30, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Well shit thats terrifying. I got a cut from him and I used the same scissors on other plants in the room. Guess I will be contacting darkheart about testing tomorrow morning.


I really hope you don't have it. If I were to have my plants tested at this point, and it came back negative, I wouldn't even believe the test was legit. I have strains that I have been running for 2 years, and over my last couple runs, I can no longer even recognize them. They look completely different. I no longer have colas, just individual popcorn buds up and down the stem. This is my gelato cut before and after.

Before

After


The after pic was taken today at 6 weeks in. As you can see, the pistils are almost all red and she's not going to gain any significant weight over the next 3 weeks. As you may have noticed, you can see PM spots on both plants. Even the before pic was taken after I had received the PM infected clone from Tomistein501. The PM spread everywhere immediately. The hlvd took a couple runs to infect all of my strains.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2021)

That level of frost doesnt look like a dud.


----------



## F_Dupp (Nov 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> That level of frost doesnt look like a dud.



My once giant colas now have to be hand trimmed, as the buds are so small that my trimming machine turns them to dust. My plants appear to be in perfect health, yet I'm getting half the yields that I was just 2 months ago. Strains that once wanted to go 10 weeks now appear to be done growing in 6, and they completely stop bulking at week five.

If this isn't hlvd, what other explaination is there?


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> My once giant colas now have to be hand trimmed, as the buds are so small that my trimming machine turns them to dust. My plants appear to be in perfect health, yet I'm getting half the yields that I was just 2 months ago. Strains that once wanted to go 10 weeks now appear to be done growing in 6, and they completely stop bulking at week five.
> 
> If this isn't hlvd, what other explaination is there?


Have you changed lights? Nutrients and do you have more before pics?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> That level of frost doesnt look like a dud.


Ya even though there's frost the bottom pic above the 1st pic above it looks much better, they are night and day- they look like in 2 different strains. Dudding is weird and make your plants look done at 6 weeks with no yields in some case


----------



## F_Dupp (Nov 30, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Have you changed lights? Nutrients and do you have more before pics?


Yes. I upgraded from hps to led last summer because we had a major heat wave here. I immediately started pulling more weight, and saw an increase in trichomes, terpenes, and color. Then I got the cuts off Strainly, and everything has gone downhill since. It seems that it took a couple rounds for this to infect the entire room. But now every strain I have is showing the same symptoms. While they appear to be in perfect health, they just completely stop growing in week 5/6. So if you are looking for plants that finish fast, buy some cuts from Tomistein501.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 30, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Yes. I upgraded from hps to led last summer because we had a major heat wave here. I immediately started pulling more weight, and saw an increase in trichomes, terpenes, and color. Then I got the cuts off Strainly, and everything has gone downhill since. It seems that it took a couple rounds for this to infect the entire room. But now every strain I have is showing the same symptoms. While they appear to be in perfect health, they just completely stop growing in week 5/6. So if you are looking for plants that finish fast, buy some cuts from Tomistein501.


I prefer 70 days minimum myself. Those buds are tiny in the second photo comparison your thumb. This is why I don't recieve cuts


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Yes. I upgraded from hps to led last summer because we had a major heat wave here. I immediately started pulling more weight, and saw an increase in trichomes, terpenes, and color. Then I got the cuts off Strainly, and everything has gone downhill since. It seems that it took a couple rounds for this to infect the entire room. But now every strain I have is showing the same symptoms. While they appear to be in perfect health, they just completely stop growing in week 5/6. So if you are looking for plants that finish fast, buy some cuts from Tomistein501.


You should just pay to get a sample tested for peace of mind.


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 30, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> You should just pay to get a sample tested for peace of mind.


Testing is super affordable. Quite a few vendors now that are testing their stock frequently if they are making new additions. 
Ultimately the choices are to pop your own beans or buy from vendors who test and/or offer their own personal hunted stock. I think most of the current hype strains are mediocre. If people can't find something in a pack or 2 from a good breeder, they need a new breeder.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 1, 2021)

Definitely get testing. It is a percentage of what you paid for. For most a small percentage. I mean someone is willing to toss a cut they paid $300+ for without even running a $25 test to see if they are correct. I am not saying you are wrong, just your method is unreliable. If you want to toss a cut after a week from receiving it without wanting to test it and sure that it has HPLVD from some sort of visual factor then that is on you. I have seen every symptom of hplvd caused by environmental factors or stresses on healthy plants.

As far as Tomistein goes, I am not 100% sure of his operation but it looks like he gets his cuts straight from the dispensary. They usually coincide with drops around the bay area at Harborside or Sanctuary out in Sacramento. This would mean most of his cuts come from reliable sources that test. Granted there can be some contamination in between. But definitely worth taking the time and expense to test.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 1, 2021)

Yea I would definitely drop 25 and have them all tested. 25 a pop is not a bad deal.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Definitely get testing. It is a percentage of what you paid for. For most a small percentage. I mean someone is willing to toss a cut they paid $300+ for without even running a $25 test to see if they are correct. I am not saying you are wrong, just your method is unreliable. If you want to toss a cut after a week from receiving it without wanting to test it and sure that it has HPLVD from some sort of visual factor then that is on you. I have seen every symptom of hplvd caused by environmental factors or stresses on healthy plants.
> 
> As far as Tomistein goes, I am not 100% sure of his operation but it looks like he gets his cuts straight from the dispensary. They usually coincide with drops around the bay area at Harborside or Sanctuary out in Sacramento. This would mean most of his cuts come from reliable sources that test. Granted there can be some contamination in between. But definitely worth taking the time and expense to test.


Seen where node labs had their library either tc’d or something like that, clean. Also seen someone mention the nodal test?is not as reliable as a meristem?test? I’m not rightly sure exactly what they meant lol I think I do


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

Tomisteins clones. The gifts that keep on giving. Can anyone confirm that these are hemp russet mites?


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/PJIJbFd




http://imgur.com/a/A3E9hPB


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> http://imgur.com/a/PJIJbFd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop spamming the whole site 
Thanks


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Stop spamming the whole site
> Thanks


Seriously? I'm trying to help people avoid buying bug, PM, and possible hlvd infested clones.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Stop spamming the whole site
> Thanks


Sweet sig


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Seriously? I'm trying to help people avoid buying bug, PM, and possible hlvd infested clones.


Based on a pic of a mite 
I guess we should just take your word on all the other possible issues?


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Based on a pic of a mite
> I guess we should just take your word on all the other possible issues?


It's a russet mite. They only live on cannabis. The only person I have received clones from was on Tomistein on Strainly. 

But don't take my word for it. Buy some clones from him and learn for yourself.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> It's a russet mite. They only live on cannabis. The only person I have received clones from was on Tomistein on Strainly.
> 
> But don't take my word for it. Buy some clones from him and learn for yourself.


Thank you


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks like a russet. You can get rid of them easily in veg with a little bit of sulfur dust mixed with water and sprayed.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Looks like a russet. You can get rid of them easily in veg with a little bit of sulfur dust mixed with water and sprayed.


Thanks for the tip. I have never dealt with these before. I also have plants in three different stages of flowering. Any tips on how to eradicate them in flower?


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thank you


I'm sharing my experience with a vendor on strainly, in a thread created for doing that. And I'm trying to warn fellow growers about an issue that could potentially destroy their garden.

It seems a little weird that that bothers you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have never dealt with these before. I also have plants in three different stages of flowering. Any tips on how to eradicate them in flower?


One thing about those
They can also come in your soil 

Just a heads up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2021)

its not a western flower thrip?
are russets elongated? NM google is my friend, i didnt realize they were so different looking then broad mites


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> One thing about those
> They can also come in your soil
> 
> Just a heads up


I run an aeroponic system. 

But nice try


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have never dealt with these before. I also have plants in three different stages of flowering. Any tips on how to eradicate them in flower?


https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/mite-predators?msclkid=6c663b30ac3a1532d7285a9ac4aa5ff2&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Mite Predator&utm_term=predatory mites for russet mites&utm_content=predatory mites for russet mites


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have never dealt with these before. I also have plants in three different stages of flowering. Any tips on how to eradicate them in flower?


Flower is tough because everything that is safe-ish to use needs to make contact with the mites to work, and flowers give them plenty of places to hide. There are biological products like venerate approved for cannabis use. You can also consider predatory mites, but I have no experience with those since they are illegal to ship to Hawaii. You can check https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/pest-solver-guide-russet-mite-control for some suggestions, they have a list of stuff safe for flower and they are a good resource in general for organic pest controls and they have different guides for specific pests.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 3, 2021)

I was also thinking of possibly using Forbid on the plants in the earliest stage of flower.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2021)

Forbid is only approved for ornamental plants. I wouldnt use it, personally.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> One thing about those
> They can also come in your soil
> 
> Just a heads up


Jeez you don't even know your pest identification son..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Jeez you don't even know your pest identification son..


Why don’t you read the whole exchange before trying to make yourself look cool kid 
Finally a troll of my own


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why don’t you read the whole exchange before trying to make yourself look cool kid
> Finally a troll of my own


You tried to say it was a springtail.. Hilarious.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

I think were done here


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 3, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I was also thinking of possibly using Forbid on the plants in the earliest stage of flower.


Forbid doesn't work well on russets.

What you want is wettable sulfur. Dips preferable over sprays. It's by far the most effective weapon available against them. Kills everything. Mix the recommended amount into a cup of water, stir a few times and let the solid contents settle, then pour the liquid portion into a larger container of water. Add drop of dish soap. Less messy this way and sprayable as well. Must use immediately. Not effective next day. 

Unfortunately, you're kinda fucked for plants in flower. If your garden is perpetual they can be a nightmare to eradicate without shutting down completely. They spread really fast via any foliage that is touching. You can maybe get away with spraying up until 2-3 weeks into your cycle but sulfur can really make your weed taste like shit so you don't want to spray budding plants.

The good news is that unless you're completely infested to the point you're seeing obvious damage to the plants, you can still harvest nice flowers that smoke well.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 4, 2021)

I am running perpetual, but I have decided not to take anymore clones and shut 'er down. Thanks, Tomistein!

I'm gonna go into the clone business now. I just need 350 positive reviews on Strainly. None of which mention fungus gnats, PM, or russet mites. 

Who wants to buy some clones? All of my strains finish in 6 weeks.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Sir I will buy them all…


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 4, 2021)

It is one thing to be a consumer to be unsatisfied etc..... but there is a lot of bitterness it seems. Like we get your first review and it is helpful but keep it helpful though. No need to get spiteful. 

There really shouldn't be as much fear and lack of control in bringing in clones. All you need is a small quarantined area to give them a couple of weeks. Can run testing and take preventative measures in the mean time to prevent spread of viroids. HPLvD doesn't jump from plant to plant or produce spores. Keep plants from touching and keep your hands off the plants for the most parts till you test them and you will be fine. For someone to have one bad experience and give up on the opportunity of already established genetics is a little short sighted. As a grower of over 15 years I can tell you I have failed more times than I cared to count but I kept learning and improving. 

And honestly to make a quarantine box, just get a tote that is tall enough. Throw in a flouro and pop some vent holes. Can keep it in a closet or wherever. KISS for the win


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I really hope you don't have it. If I were to have my plants tested at this point, and it came back negative, I wouldn't even believe the test was legit. I have strains that I have been running for 2 years, and over my last couple runs, I can no longer even recognize them. They look completely different. I no longer have colas, just individual popcorn buds up and down the stem. This is my gelato cut before and after.
> 
> BeforeView attachment 5038205
> 
> ...


Those dont look dudded to me at all.

Trichome production is nonexitent with this viroid. Normally you'd see very loose buds that just crumble apart with very little effort.

The pistils dying back early is something normally observed with tarsonemid mites. Have you checked for russets/cyclamen/broads?

Honestly, they look as though they've had some enviormental changes rather pests or pathogens. Have you changed your lighting recently?

And I have no dog in this fight. Never bought anything from Tomstien. In fact, I've only ever completed on transaction on Strainly, but those are some serious accusations with very little in the way of evidence.

Do you plan on having your cuts tested at least?

Edit: Guess I should've kept reading. So have you positively identified the russets?

Edit again - yeah, I definitely should've kept reading. Holy shit, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Sulfur dunks along whatever other pest/pathogen tx should be done on ALL cuts, regardless of source. Then quarantine until you've either tested or you personally feel comfortable that your cuts are safe. Seems not everyone want to go the testing route but know if you skip this step, you're taking a big gamble. Its the biggest reason I've stopped taking in clones for now.

Also, the reason I'm popping in is to give y'all a heads up on a couple listings I came across while having my morning coffee.

There's a fairly new seller on Strainly right now with a garden FULL of obvious duds. (well, I'm sure there's more than one slingng duds and bugs but these are incredibly obvious) If you're looking for OGs, look very closely at the pics the seller has up. OGs tend to grow viney, but not like that.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I dont know if the plants have hlvd. I live in a pretty remote area. We dont have hlvd testing facilities.
> 
> Here is what I know. The clones had PM. The clones had russet mites. Besides that, the apple fritter clone that I paid $200 for was in reveg mode when I got it.
> 
> Even without the bugs and diseases, the fact that a guy selling revegging clones has 350 positive reviews lends me to believe that the entire Strainly site is some sort of scam. There is, and always has been a lot of shady MFers in this business. Now they have a place where they can all come together to rip you off.


This should have been your first post on your issues
I agree it is a seedy business I wouldn’t condemn the entire site just because someone has figured out how to game the system


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

We're all responsible for what enters our gardens....even more so if this is your livelyhood.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I dont know if the plants have hlvd. I live in a pretty remote area. We dont have hlvd testing facilities.
> 
> Here is what I know. The clones had PM. The clones had russet mites. Besides that, the apple fritter clone that I paid $200 for was in reveg mode when I got it.
> 
> Even without the bugs and diseases, the fact that a guy selling revegging clones has 350 positive reviews lends me to believe that the entire Strainly site is some sort of scam. There is, and always has been a lot of shady MFers in this business. Now they have a place where they can all come together to rip you off.


I wouldn't be too concerned about that virus being pumped by outfits charging thousands of dollars to supposedly eradicate it for you.

And you're correct about Strainly. I wouldn't bother with anything going on over there.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 4, 2021)

I have had transactions with 5 different vendors on strainly. Only once did i not get what i paid for so dont say the whole site is jacked because it is not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Well, for one I just discovered the russet mites yesterday. Or the day before. I dont even know anymore as I dont sleep. Should I not come back and mention that the clones I bought also gave me russet mites? Or did those just blow in thru the window?
> 
> And when a dude has all positive reviews, I just assumed that I didnt have to test his clones for plant AIDS. So this is really all my fault. Not the guy selling fucked up reveg clones full of bugs and disease.
> 
> Sorry Auntie Jane. I will work on being a better person.





Tangerine_ said:


> We're all responsible for what enters our gardens....even more so if this is your livelyhood.


see that’s the thing 
I like Auntie Jane and had a great experience dealing with them
But… I still quarantined everything for a month before bringing it into my grow 
Just a good general practice even if your boy gives you cuts


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> see that’s the thing
> I like Auntie Jane and had a great experience dealing with them
> But… I still quarantined everything for a month before bringing it into my grow
> Just a good general practice even if your boy gives you cuts


See that was my problem I trusted a friend and didnt quarantine a cut. Costed everything. Worst part didnt even know it until i handed out 2 cuts of a strain sitting next to it and had been contaminated. Afew months pass he asked how i got rid of it. Needless to say i dont talk to him.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 4, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I have had transactions with 5 different vendors on strainly. Only once did i not get what i paid for so dont say the whole site is jacked because it is not.


So you only got ripped off on 20% of your transactions? Nice. Thats something to brag about.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> See that was my problem I trusted a friend and didnt quarantine a cut. Costed everything.


It happened to us all 
I was once given a cut covered in spider mites and I errantly sent it and the bastards to a good friend and we had a huge falling out and ultimately I blame me not the guy who sent me the cut


----------



## cannapotimus (Dec 4, 2021)

This used to be an outlaw culture built on the love of a healing plant. Now people are publicly wining about any little problem they have and snitching on one another. You can state an unsatisfactory review without derailing a thread with you’re negative cry baby shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> So you only got ripped off on 20% of your transactions? Nice. Thats something to brag about.


At least it is way better on average than the entire seed industry


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 4, 2021)

And I did quarantine for 2 weeks. Those clones were beat to shit and almost dead when I got em. In 2 weeks I had them looking beautiful. So I made the mistake of thinking all was good. I brought them into my veg room, and 2 days later the fritter had pm spots all over it.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> So you only got ripped off on 20% of your transactions? Nice. Thats something to brag about.


I have ordered probably about 35+ different cultivars and the one order i didnt get any of the cuts i had ordered.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

My one transaction on Strainly was positive. All cuts came back pest and pathogen neg. and they're all still thriving in my rooms.

My encounters with this virus came in both personal trade and transaction, which is why is important to have accurate info available for growers and forum members.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 4, 2021)

Not to be a snitch, but...

My first transaction, the dude I bought seeds from told me that he lost them while he was moving. Strainly shut down his account. Then the seeds magically reappeared and I got them about 6 weeks late.

My second transaction will definitely be my last.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 4, 2021)

This whole thread was made to give customers the info prior to making a transaction if you do your research.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 4, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Not to be a snitch, but...
> 
> My first transaction, the dude I bought seeds from told me that he lost them while he was moving. Strainly shut down his account. Then the seeds magically reappeared and I got them about 6 weeks late.
> 
> My second transaction will definitely be my last.


When did you purchase the those clones? Was it recently?


----------



## Kittiebud (Dec 8, 2021)

so what's the consensus ? Hard to follow even with this post. Is there a trusted vendor without pest/disease right now or ? Where is everyone getting their genetics ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 8, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> so what's the consensus ? Hard to follow even with this post. Is there a trusted vendor without pest/disease right now or ? Where is everyone getting their genetics ?


Welcome fresh new member to RIU


----------



## Kittiebud (Dec 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome fresh new member to RIU


appreciate it , but I did have a different account,new phone and forgot the info to the old one !


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 8, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> so what's the consensus ? Hard to follow even with this post. Is there a trusted vendor without pest/disease right now or ? Where is everyone getting their genetics ?


I wouldn't deal with that shady Auntie Jane character 
Looking like a crazy cat lady with a beard.....

Honestly though you ask 10 people you'll get 10 different answers. Got to hope for the best for everyone. As much as people would want to think that vendors are over here hoping other vendors fail; when you care about the plant that much it is the last thing you want to see happen. 

I am not a fan of some of the greed in pricing but we all know how that argument went the last time 

By the way, saw a Chemdog D cut on Strainly going for $1k.... meanwhile in San Jose that same cut is $15 at the dispensary lol. God bless the person that got it and hopefully it is the legit 2001 cut.


----------



## Kittiebud (Dec 8, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I wouldn't deal with that shady Auntie Jane character
> Looking like a crazy cat lady with a beard.....
> 
> Honestly though you ask 10 people you'll get 10 different answers. Got to hope for the best for everyone. As much as people would want to think that vendors are over here hoping other vendors fail; when you care about the plant that much it is the last thing you want to see happen.
> ...


I'm on the wrong coast for clones I suppose. Perhaps beans are the best way to go


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 8, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> I'm on the wrong coast for clones I suppose. Perhaps beans are the best way to go


It really does seem it. I am over here with you. Just have to find the right people.


----------



## Kittiebud (Dec 8, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> It really does seem it. I am over here with you. Just have to find the right people.


yeah easier said than done!


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 8, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> yeah easier said than done!


There are good people out there. Trust me.


----------



## Feijao (Dec 8, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> so what's the consensus ? Hard to follow even with this post. Is there a trusted vendor without pest/disease right now or ? Where is everyone getting their genetics ?





Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Honestly though you ask 10 people you'll get 10 different answers. Got to hope for the best for everyone. As much as people would want to think that vendors are over here hoping other vendors fail; when you care about the plant that much it is the last thing you want to see happen.


Auntie Janes Nursery is good to go! Pest free, quick shipping, and great support after the sale.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Dec 8, 2021)

Just got lab results back from Dark Heart. All came back negative for HpLVd, so I'll be listing some cuts on Strainly later this month.

I've just found a keeper pheno of 42 x Yuk that's what I had hoped the Gelato from Ocean Grown was gonna be. It's my new favorite daily smoke, will be in the lineup soon.

A few people have tried to low ball me on cuts recently. I offer a fair, competitive price and never hear from them again. It's like they don't understand mathematics, multiplication... No hard feelings, though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> My once giant colas now have to be hand trimmed, as the buds are so small that my trimming machine turns them to dust. My plants appear to be in perfect health, yet I'm getting half the yields that I was just 2 months ago. Strains that once wanted to go 10 weeks now appear to be done growing in 6, and they completely stop bulking at week five.
> 
> If this isn't hlvd, what other explaination is there?


Are you in Cali? Reason I ask is my brother and his guy have both had same problem as you. Plants look healthy as fuck but stall out in flowering. Probably getting half what should be expected for weight. 

I told them to get the testing done but not sure if either has yet.

If not hops latent then something else but its not clear what since plants appear normal in veg.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 8, 2021)

Im Anesia (seeds) crazy and doing a journal with them right now from the great guys at chosenseed.com I picked up a few packs on three different occasions off of Strainly from Heady McDank (Boundless Genetics). Anesia Captain Future x Bruce Banner and a couple more with Anesia crosses (Blackberry Moonrocks and Slurricane crossed to Banner) in them. Very inexpensive and powerhouse strong. Looking forward to doing the next grow journal with them. Heady is known here but hangs out mostly over at OG. Also purchased from bayareaseedbank (Unicorn Shebert) and Socal Seed Vault (Candyland x GG4) with great experiences. I've heard of some horror stories from Strainly buys but these three guys were wonderful to deal with, shipped fast and all sent freebies. I would recommend any of these guys.


----------



## F_Dupp (Dec 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you in Cali? Reason I ask is my brother and his guy have both had same problem as you. Plants look healthy as fuck but stall out in flowering. Probably getting half what should be expected for weight.
> 
> I told them to get the testing done but not sure if either has yet.
> 
> If not hops latent then something else but its not clear what since plants appear normal in veg.


No, I'm not. But the clones I received were definitely from there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> No, I'm not. But the clones I received were definitely from there.


Damn, hopefully its not some new shit going round.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 8, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> so what's the consensus ? Hard to follow even with this post. Is there a trusted vendor without pest/disease right now or ? Where is everyone getting their genetics ?


So far auntie janes clones have come in fast and pest free. I acquired the gelato 41, super lemon smac, and runtz cuts. I haven't flowered them yet but they all have been vigorous and no signs of anything negative. You can take that for whatever thats worth.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Been all over the clone section, don’t see ya?!


Strainly always seems to bury my posts or even rejects them for some reason. I am a paid member now a days too. Every time I go to move my post back to the top though it tries to charge me 6 bucks. I thought I got 10 free as a paid member. Their communication over there is horrid too. Still trying to figure out why my SFV OG post which was open all of a sudden was closed and rejected...


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you in Cali? Reason I ask is my brother and his guy have both had same problem as you. Plants look healthy as fuck but stall out in flowering. Probably getting half what should be expected for weight.
> 
> I told them to get the testing done but not sure if either has yet.
> 
> If not hops latent then something else but its not clear what since plants appear normal in veg.


I've chatted with F_Dupp several times, he without a doubt brought something into his garden from the person/vendor he mentioned that is on strainly. F_Dupp runs a clean dialed in to the max grow, has been growing for many, many years. He trusted the wrong person with cuts. His yields went down dramatically from what they were a couple months before bringing the cuts in to his garden..the change in his yields after introducing the cuts is staggering. I'm talking about yields getting cut in half in a flash, some even more than half. Whats weird about his case is the trichome production was almost the same, almost looked pretty frosty but the buds basically stopped swelling and had absolutely no density, the looked brittle and looked like buds that would turn too dust simply breaking them up in your hands, most peaked and stopped flowering maturity by 6 weeks.

I saw a few members basically telling F_Dupp to take it somewhere else or stop posting about this, dude was just trying to give us fellow growers a heads up and most should heed the warning, if what happened to him happened to us it could have devastating effects on your grow room.

I don't think the issues popping up nowadays are some growers panic and people over exaggerating, I've seen really good and solid growers having issues with yields and vigor getting decimated within a few months when before their grow rooms where producing and chugging along fine. There's clearly HpLVD going around in cuts that are getting passed around and sold. When you think about it, never before has there been so many cuts being sold in traded in the states, its like a whole new little industry. With that said I think there others plant viroids popping up in cannabis that probably haven't really discussed much, there's another viroid that affects tobacco plants for example- TMV(tobacco mosaic virus). I think dark heart nursery figured out that the hop latent viroid was popping up more frequently in cannabis and people kind of just assumed it was a one size fits all for their problems when in fact its probably much more complex than that.


----------



## Mattbryson (Dec 9, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Strainly always seems to bury my posts or even rejects them for some reason. I am a paid member now a days too. Every time I go to move my post back to the top though it tries to charge me 6 bucks. I thought I got 10 free as a paid member. Their communication over there is horrid too. Still trying to figure out why my SFV OG post which was open all of a sudden was closed and rejected...


Thats why I learn to just message you and ask whats available or coming up strainly can be a pain sometimes looking forward to my sfv og arriving today to tomorrow thanks again


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I've chatted with F_Dupp several times, he without a doubt brought something into his garden from the person/vendor he mentioned that is on strainly. F_Dupp runs a clean dialed in to the max grow, has been growing for many, many years. He trusted the wrong person with cuts. His yields went down dramatically from what they were a couple months before bringing the cuts in to his garden..the change in his yields after introducing the cuts is staggering. I'm talking about yields getting cut in half in a flash, some even more than half. Whats weird about his case is the trichome production was almost the same, almost looked pretty frosty but the buds basically stopped swelling and had absolutely no density, the looked brittle and looked like buds that would turn too dust simply breaking them up in your hands, most peaked and stopped flowering maturity by 6 weeks.
> 
> I saw a few members basically telling F_Dupp to take it somewhere else or stop posting about this, dude was just trying to give us fellow growers a heads up and most should heed the warning, if what happened to him happened to us it could have devastating effects on your grow room.
> 
> I don't think the issues popping up nowadays are some growers panic and people over exaggerating, I've seen really good and solid growers having issues with yields and vigor getting decimated within a few months when before their grow rooms where producing and chugging along fine. There's clearly HpLVD going around in cuts that are getting passed around and sold. When you think about it, never before has there been so many cuts being sold in traded in the states, its like a whole new little industry. With that said I think there others plant viroids popping up in cannabis that probably haven't really discussed much, there's another viroid that affects tobacco plants for example- TMV(tobacco mosaic virus). I think dark heart nursery figured out that the hop latent viroid was popping up more frequently in cannabis and people kind of just assumed it was a one size fits all for their problems when in fact its probably much more complex than that.


Agree. There's definitely more than one pathogen popping up. So far, I've encounted HpVLd and BCTV. Neither can be "cured" IMO. The only logical thing to do is toss them.


Its sucks when your gardens under attack and you spend more time battling than growing. F_Durp posted about his issues with russets/pests a few months back. Thats why I'd asked what he'd changed or when those cuts where aquired. But without testing, its impossible to know if its just the russets or some other pathogen attacking his garden. Hopefully things get straighten out soon.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I want to do this was just throwing it out there for feelers.


..im feeling that Animal Mints...not gonna lie.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> ..im feeling that Animal Mints...not gonna lie.


there's a vid i posted in the seed junky thread... that one been around for awhile, seeds popped over 5 years ago


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 9, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> out of all of them which is the best, hands down better than everything else, the one you always go for above the rest?


This, and please specify potency or terps lol. No, really! Thnx


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> out of all of them which is the best, hands down better than everything else, the one you always go for above the rest?


Thats an impossible question to answer, the gushers n cream is brand new hunted from like 15 fem seeds and I love that strain its absolutely fire, they all are unique in their own way. You'd have to be more specific in what you like.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> This, and please specify potency or terps lol. No, really! Thnx


orange push pop for you, that strain is just next level fire. Candy orange terps, no citrus.. like an orange hard candy


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Forbid is only approved for ornamental plants. I wouldnt use it, personally.


Omg I hope no one use's forbid


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats an impossible question to answer, the gushers n cream is brand new hunted from like 15 fem seeds and I love that strain its absolutely fire, they all are unique in their own way. You'd have to be more specific in what you like.


It is not in the least bit. When you find something that can be considered a “clone only” It is an easy question to answer.If you sell flower, your customers will confirm it over and over again as well. If I buy a clone from someone I expect it to be special. I have posted lots of fire pics on here of strains I have grown, and still hold, but hardly any clone only’s. I can be specific, I want to be accused of mixing wax with the flower when someone smokes with me. Don‘t get me wrong, I’m not trying to knock what you have, but something should stand out. Otherwise you have either the best representation of all the strains you have listed(which is impossible) or you have nothing special to offer. You just posted a list, now you need to sell it to make the hassle worth your while.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> It is not in the least bit. When you find something that can be considered a “clone only” It is an easy question to answer.If you sell flower, your customers will confirm it over and over again as well. If I buy a clone from someone I expect it to be special. I have posted lots of fire pics on here of strains I have grown, and still hold, but hardly any clone only’s. I can be specific, I want to be accused of mixing wax with the flower when someone smokes with me. Don‘t get me wrong, I’m not trying to knock what you have, but something should stand out. Otherwise you have either the best representation of all the strains you have listed(which is impossible) or you have nothing special to offer. You just posted a list, now you need to sell it to make the hassle worth your while.


Did you not see-this was a list, I have not put anything up for sale, I might not, the only thing I have listed on strainly is some seed packs that I ordered double of. Do you want my answer... it would be meat breath because I love that cut and feel its truly something special, but it can be a finicky bitch, terps on that strain are insane but somewhat hard to describe.. it has this rancid smell that pierces your nose but when you smoke it leaves a kind of a sweet taste in the mouth. Its a total facemetler high that makes me melt into the couch and enjoy watching real housewives of whatever the fuck that my wife is watching.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 10, 2021)

Icc beleaf cut from Shinobi. Nice for my first time flowering with a 315cmh in a 3x3. Strong gelato gas terps with some lemon. The gmo has a bit to go but doing good this is day 63


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Icc beleaf cut from Shinobi. Nice for my first time flowering with a 315cmh in a 3x3. Strong gelato gas terps with some lemon. The gmo has a bit to go but doing good this is day 63
> View attachment 5044152


She looks happy, good job man!


----------



## MadAxeMan (Dec 14, 2021)

Is Strainly messaging/request broken? or is everyone just too stoned to reply?
I have yet to get a response from anyone.
Even someone that was pretty active in this thread the past few weeks ~ no response.
Do I need to be paying member? request 1000 clones? or is the place just click bait?

What am I doing wrong? Is there another way?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Dec 14, 2021)

MadAxeMan said:


> Is Strainly messaging/request broken? or is everyone just too stoned to reply?
> I have yet to get a response from anyone.
> Even someone that was pretty active in this thread the past few weeks ~ no response.
> Do I need to be paying member? request 1000 clones? or is the place just click bait?
> ...


Yep same issues here except that auntie Jane has been pretty good at responding, most others you either don’t get a response or you have to send multiple messages.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 14, 2021)

MadAxeMan said:


> Is Strainly messaging/request broken? or is everyone just too stoned to reply?
> I have yet to get a response from anyone.
> Even someone that was pretty active in this thread the past few weeks ~ no response.
> Do I need to be paying member? request 1000 clones? or is the place just click bait?
> ...


I haven’t had any issues getting responses with sellers I’ve reached out to. Might say something about who you’re trying to get in touch with


----------



## CaliWorthington (Dec 15, 2021)

The message notifications don't always show up, so people sometimes don't see them until they click on their messages tab. At the same time, I have had one or two people completely ignore my messages.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 17, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yep same issues here except that auntie Jane has been pretty good at responding, most others you either don’t get a response or you have to send multiple messages.


I've tried talking to them on here, but I'm ignored. Whatever, there are other clone vendors around.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 17, 2021)

Maybe they are Chevy fans?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 17, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Strainly always seems to bury my posts or even rejects them for some reason.


Karma?


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 17, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Karma?


Am I that bad??


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 18, 2021)

Just keep in mind, some vendors on strainly have high demanding day jobs that might not allow them to get to their messages everyday. Sometimes they get a lot of messages in a short time and not all are questions not answered by the postings or obvious. Sometimes they have deals already in place that they want to focus on and ensure those go through before taking on more responsibility. Also its the holidays. But I highly doubt any vendor is being prejudice toward anyone unless you have made yourself out there to be that way. I mean how would anyone know who you are from a strainly name? 
Just my 2 cents. It shouldn't be thought of as personal. It is just life.


----------



## Mattbryson (Dec 18, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Just keep in mind, some vendors on strainly have high demanding day jobs that might not allow them to get to their messages everyday. Sometimes they get a lot of messages in a short time and not all are questions not answered by the postings or obvious. Sometimes they have deals already in place that they want to focus on and ensure those go through before taking on more responsibility. Also its the holidays. But I highly doubt any vendor is being prejudice toward anyone unless you have made yourself out there to be that way. I mean how would anyone know who you are from a strainly name?
> Just my 2 cents. It shouldn't be thought of as personal. It is just life.


Alot of people must not know about the days of sending funds over seas to get beans and waiting month or better hoping they even make it ,gotta have patience I just send you a message know you have a busy life outside of strainly and know you will get ahold of me soon as you have the time 
Thanks for the amazing service AJ


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2021)

These are 15 cuts all from Auntie Jane's...5- #41, 10- pcg runtz. All looking great and healthy. So far, so good. Will be going into flower room around Christmas.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> These are 15 cuts all from Auntie Jane's...5- #41, 10- pcg runtz. All looking great and healthy. So far, so good. Will be going into flower room around Christmas.
> View attachment 5049211View attachment 5049212


Nice, can't wait to see some flower shots. I was going to get the #41 but ended up going with Dookie and Motorbreath 15. I'll be getting something from Auntie Jane's down the road most likely too. The motorbreath is kind of leggy since it's at a buddies place while I finish my autos up and he only had room in his tent with the weakest light. I have Dookies pre 98 bubba Kush too that I'll be flowering in January sometime with the MB 15. Good luck with your girls.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2021)

And here's a few of my own cuts I was thinking of listing. They're a bit big, but healthy as fuck...orange push pop, meat breath, platinum garlic and gelato #49


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 22, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Just keep in mind, some vendors on strainly have high demanding day jobs that might not allow them to get to their messages everyday. Sometimes they get a lot of messages in a short time and not all are questions not answered by the postings or obvious. Sometimes they have deals already in place that they want to focus on and ensure those go through before taking on more responsibility. Also its the holidays. But I highly doubt any vendor is being prejudice toward anyone unless you have made yourself out there to be that way. I mean how would anyone know who you are from a strainly name?
> Just my 2 cents. It shouldn't be thought of as personal. It is just life.


I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to turn it into this... I guess that I had no real reason to raz you, but I did try to talk to you like 3x on here. I just felt left out lol, felt like you were responding to others. No big deal, sorry again. I was interested in some of your listings, I was just trying to engage in casual conversation. I like to think that most people on here have demanding lives. Anyways, I'm still interested in some of your listings and I'm not out here just to be an ass.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> And here's a few of my own cuts I was thinking of listing. They're a bit big, but healthy as fuck...orange push pop, meat breath, platinum garlic and gelato #49
> View attachment 5049451View attachment 5049452View attachment 5049453


Nice looking plants! It takes real skill to be able to make plants look like this. I still have to get soil tests to get there lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 22, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Just keep in mind, some vendors on strainly have high demanding day jobs that might not allow them to get to their messages everyday. Sometimes they get a lot of messages in a short time and not all are questions not answered by the postings or obvious. Sometimes they have deals already in place that they want to focus on and ensure those go through before taking on more responsibility. Also its the holidays. But I highly doubt any vendor is being prejudice toward anyone unless you have made yourself out there to be that way. I mean how would anyone know who you are from a strainly name?
> Just my 2 cents. It shouldn't be thought of as personal. It is just life.


I was actually surprised that a vendor was talking to people on here and I got excited, then let down lol. I hope that there are no hard feelings and I'll keep my jackass comments to myself. I'm Mr. Foot-in-mouth, I'm always saying things that get me in trouble and I hope that I will learn one day to chill. I'm a disabled veteran with TBI. Basically, I was in a big enough explosion to cause brain damage(TBI) and I'm not playing with a full deck of cards anymore.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 22, 2021)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Nice, can't wait to see some flower shots. I was going to get the #41 but ended up going with Dookie and Motorbreath 15. I'll be getting something from Auntie Jane's down the road most likely too. The motorbreath is kind of leggy since it's at a buddies place while I finish my autos up and he only had room in his tent with the weakest light. I have Dookies pre 98 bubba Kush too that I'll be flowering in January sometime with the MB 15. Good luck with your girls.View attachment 5049381


I'm liking your screen name!!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 22, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to turn it into this... I guess that I had no real reason to raz you, but I did try to talk to you like 3x on here. I just felt left out lol, felt like you were responding to others. No big deal, sorry again. I was interested in some of your listings, I was just trying to engage in casual conversation. I like to think that most people on here have demanding lives. Anyways, I'm still interested in some of your listings and I'm not out here just to be an ass.


AJ is great to deal with on multiple levels
I sent ya a message that may help and keep from cluttering up this thread


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 22, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'm liking your screen name!!!


With your avatar chances are good we slapped leather on the same dirt. I spent three years at Ft Hood with the Cav as an Apache Longbow helicopter crew chief from 99-02 until I got hurt or else I'd be flying helicopters for Uncle Sam right now.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ordered clones from mainley organics all came in healthy. He also has a Instagram you can see what he is doing.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 23, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Ordered clones from mainley organics all came in healthy. He also has a Instagram you can see what he is doing.


Is that Mainley from old days??


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 23, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is that Mainley from old days??


I was wondering the same thing. He was the first transaction I had on strainly and would be more then willing to do many more.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is that Mainley from old days??


Idk he is under mainley organics on strainly. He seems straight answers promptly and sends you a tracking number. Weather there legit idk that but will post my reports on them in few months.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Dec 23, 2021)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Is that Mainley from old days??


Nope, the original Mainly isn't involved with cannabis anymore. Not sure why but I talked to him recently and he said he had changed careers.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Nope, the original Mainly isn't involved with cannabis anymore. Not sure why but I talked to him recently and he said he had changed careers.


Is this guy legit I got two of his trop cherry and divine banana freebie cheverlox.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Dec 23, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Is this guy legit I got two of his trop cherry and divine banana freebie cheverlox.


Hard to say, I think he's newer to strainly.. He's got a good description of what he does as an IPM and viroid testing and says that he'll show the tests to anyone that wants to see them, seems legit so far I guess..


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 23, 2021)

So he just stole another vendors name then?? sounds super legit


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Dec 23, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> So he just stole another vendors name then?? sounds super legit


Mainely is a popular name in Maine, can't be sure if he uses it to be a copycat of Mainely Cup Winning Clones or if he genuinely wanted to use it for another reason.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 23, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Mainely is a popular name in Maine, can't be sure if he uses it to be a copycat of Mainely Cup Winning Clones or if he genuinely wanted to use it for another reason.


I get it.. if I had a shack that sold radios I'd want to call it radio shack. Maybe it's a coincidence


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Dec 23, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I get it.. if I had a shack that sold radios I'd want to call it radio shack. Maybe it's a coincidence


lol it's not exactly like that but I get what your saying..


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Dec 24, 2021)

Good to know. I wasn't a fan of the high price cuts but I respected the original Mainely. Was a good straight shooter. Sucks what happened to his garden. Not sure about this new one. But best wishes to them and everyone that orders from them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2021)

Auntie Jane's pcg runtz and bacio gelato have exploded in growth in last 2 days since I saw them. Glad I waited till after Christmas to take cuts and top and lollipop. They have some serious vigor in veg-


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Auntie Jane's pcg runtz and bacio gelato have exploded in growth in last 2 days since I saw them. Glad I waited till after Christmas to take cuts and top and lollipop. They have some serious vigor in veg-
> View attachment 5054876View attachment 5054877View attachment 5054878


What’s your medium and nute program? Ladies look stellar my dude!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 31, 2021)

Got cuts from miorganic nursery on strainly all cuts came in good shape.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 3, 2022)

Anyone ever ship overnight to Canada? Did you use ups or USPS?


----------



## 428grower (Jan 5, 2022)

This is Dookies GMO taken at day 80 flower. Trimmed a few branches today to see how I liked the dry, I think it’s good so going to trim it all up the next 2 days.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 5, 2022)

What's the final verdict on the Gainesville Green from SSSC? They have some S1's available. Thinking about grabbing a pack. There was an article that said strains like Jack Herer and Green Crack are related to Gainesville Green. They also have an S2 strain called Swamp Skunk that claims to have Green Crack in it (Green Crack Cush cut x ‘81 Heirloom Florida Skunk) that I'm interested in, but they want $150 for 8 S2's. Can anyone vouch?


----------



## K&A kid (Jan 5, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> What's the final verdict on the Gainesville Green from SSSC? They have some S1's available. Thinking about grabbing a pack. There was an article that said strains like Jack Herer and Green Crack are related to Gainesville Green. They also have an S2 strain called Swamp Skunk that claims to have Green Crack in it (Green Crack Cush cut x ‘81 Heirloom Florida Skunk) that I'm interested in, but they want $150 for 8 S2's. Can anyone vouch?


Check out the "clone only strains" thread , you'll have to dig it's over 400 pages but theres some info there on SSSC .
Never bothered personally with any of their seedlines , but grew a couple of their clone selections and wasn't impressed. 
They were responsive and easy to deal with but I wont waste my time again with their genetics.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 6, 2022)

428grower said:


> View attachment 5060565View attachment 5060566This is Dookies GMO taken at day 80 flower. Trimmed a few branches today to see how I liked the dry, I think it’s good so going to trim it all up the next 2 days.


Those look great. Thanks for the update on his clone, I'm getting ready to flower his motorbreath 15 and pre 98 bubba kush in a few weeks so it's great to see his other strains looking so nice. This is one of the motorbreath 15 clones I got from him in veg. I'll post some flower pics once she gets going.


----------



## Feijao (Jan 7, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> The gmo has a bit to go but doing good this is day 63


 Any pictures or opinions on Shinobi GMO? Sorry if I missed it in another thread.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 7, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Any pictures or opinions on Shinobi GMO? Sorry if I missed it in another thread.


Yeah It's real nice fast veg and stacks nice. Didn't get many flower pics because the tops got heat stress since it stretches a lot but it's really sticky like those goopy glue trichs and reeks like garlic/gas. Chunky yet bit airy chem buds. Took it a little over 10 weeks but probably only 10 if not stressed. Pretty standard "garlic cookies"


----------



## Feijao (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks a lot @Gemtree for the info dude, looks good!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jan 7, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Any pictures or opinions on Shinobi GMO? Sorry if I missed it in another thread.


Not on GMO specifically but good luck receiving live clones, and good luck getting him to respond if they do come in DOA


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jan 12, 2022)

Had an issue with Shinobi that I thought I should share with the community to help any potential future customers of his make a more informed decision about doing business with him. I purchased 3 clones off of him, he claims that he only sells and ships large clones that could actually be considered teens, and very well rooted. He mailed them on a Thursday with regular priority which is a huge no-no as anyone that ships clones can tell you, if you're going to chance clones with regular priority you have to send them in the beginning of the week, the people I typically deal with only ship express, 2 clone shippers fit into a $26 flat rate padded bag so it's a no brainer. The following Tuesday they arrive, 2 are dead and appear to have been dead for at least some time, the 3rd is barely standing up, sometimes I can save them when they're that beat up but it's hit or miss, by Tuesday evening it is dead. I told Shinobi and he requested pictures. OK, I get it you want proof, I mean I don't know what I'd have to gain by having you resend the same clones if they lived but ok I'll send you pictures dead clones that's fine. Took a couple days to get him to respond with a phone number I could text pictures to. He sees them and agrees that they are dead and he has some just coming out of the cloner. After asking several times over the course of several days when he anticipates on sending them he asks what clones needed replacing again. I tell him and he goes silent. 8 days go by, I message him on IG and although he didn't read my message he has been active. I text him and the iMessage says delivered so that means his phone is powered on, has service, and received my iMessages. He's added new auctions on Strainly as well during this timeframe. So on the 8th day I assume he doesn't want to bother with replacing the clones and it's easier to just keep my money, I sent the payment with the PayPal friends and family option so there isn't much I can do. I file a dispute anyways and in the notes I put down that it was an unauthorized transaction. One hour later he messages me back and tells me a storm came through and he's been without power and that he just got my messages, pretty big coincidence right? 8 days without hearing from him and he responds 1 hour after filing a dispute? lol ok. Anyway, the next day the dispute is closed, PayPal tells me they can't refund the transaction which I expected anyways. Now Shinobi tells me the money got yanked from his account and he can't send until he gets the money back after the dispute was closed out by PayPal. I show him screenshots showing that it is indeed closed and no refund was issued to me. He tells me he hasn't gotten the money back and that it could take a month for him to get the money back into his account and he's worried that if he sends the clones now that I will keep the money. Ok, so I tell him again the money was not refunded to me and the case is closed, he argues with me playing the victim card about the natural disaster and its not his fault he didn't have service and he thinks I'm going to screw him over. In reality he actually did have service because my iMessages went through as delivered and he was active on IG and new listings were listed on strainly. So now we are at the point where he's telling me the case is still open with PayPal (it definitely is not) the money was yanked from his account and now he has limitations (I highly doubt that as the case was closed in less than a day of me opening it) and he can't send me the clones because he's too afraid that I'm going to take the money and run (again impossible, the money was never refunded to me and the case is closed). So now knowing that I will never get these clones or my money I tell him to keep the clones and the money, it's more the principal to me than anything else $225 or whatever it was I don't even really care about.. So here's what really happened, He mailed out barely rooted clones the cheapest way he could, they came in dead, when I informed him about the dead clones he put me on the back burner and then eventually figured it was too much of a hassle and I can't leave bad feedback because I didn't buy them through strainly because I merely messaged him to buy them, so fuck it just keep my money, then when I disputed the transaction he came up with his little natural disaster story and acted all friendly, didn't mention the PayPal thing at all until after the case was closed, so after the case was closed now he can play hardball because he doesn't stand to lose any money and he tried to turn it around like I'm the shyster lol.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 12, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Had an issue with Shinobi that I thought I should share with the community to help any potential future customers of his make a more informed decision about doing business with him. I purchased 3 clones off of him, he claims that he only sells and ships large clones that could actually be considered teens, and very well rooted. He mailed them on a Thursday with regular priority which is a huge no-no as anyone that ships clones can tell you, if you're going to chance clones with regular priority you have to send them in the beginning of the week, the people I typically deal with only ship express, 2 clone shippers fit into a $26 flat rate padded bag so it's a no brainer. The following Tuesday they arrive, 2 are dead and appear to have been dead for at least some time, the 3rd is barely standing up, sometimes I can save them when they're that beat up but it's hit or miss, by Tuesday evening it is dead. I told Shinobi and he requested pictures. OK, I get it you want proof, I mean I don't know what I'd have to gain by having you resend the same clones if they lived but ok I'll send you pictures dead clones that's fine. Took a couple days to get him to respond with a phone number I could text pictures to. He sees them and agrees that they are dead and he has some just coming out of the cloner. After asking several times over the course of several days when he anticipates on sending them he asks what clones needed replacing again. I tell him and he goes silent. 8 days go by, I message him on IG and although he didn't read my message he has been active. I text him and the iMessage says delivered so that means his phone is powered on, has service, and received my iMessages. He's added new auctions on Strainly as well during this timeframe. So on the 8th day I assume he doesn't want to bother with replacing the clones and it's easier to just keep my money, I sent the payment with the PayPal friends and family option so there isn't much I can do. I file a dispute anyways and in the notes I put down that it was an unauthorized transaction. One hour later he messages me back and tells me a storm came through and he's been without power and that he just got my messages, pretty big coincidence right? 8 days without hearing from him and he responds 1 hour after filing a dispute? lol ok. Anyway, the next day the dispute is closed, PayPal tells me they can't refund the transaction which I expected anyways. Now Shinobi tells me the money got yanked from his account and he can't send until he gets the money back after the dispute was closed out by PayPal. I show him screenshots showing that it is indeed closed and no refund was issued to me. He tells me he hasn't gotten the money back and that it could take a month for him to get the money back into his account and he's worried that if he sends the clones now that I will keep the money. Ok, so I tell him again the money was not refunded to me and the case is closed, he argues with me playing the victim card about the natural disaster and its not his fault he didn't have service and he thinks I'm going to screw him over. In reality he actually did have service because my iMessages went through as delivered and he was active on IG and new listings were listed on strainly. So now we are at the point where he's telling me the case is still open with PayPal (it definitely is not) the money was yanked from his account and now he has limitations (I highly doubt that as the case was closed in less than a day of me opening it) and he can't send me the clones because he's too afraid that I'm going to take the money and run (again impossible, the money was never refunded to me and the case is closed). So now knowing that I will never get these clones or my money I tell him to keep the clones and the money, it's more the principal to me than anything else $225 or whatever it was I don't even really care about.. So here's what really happened, He mailed out barely rooted clones the cheapest way he could, they came in dead, when I informed him about the dead clones he put me on the back burner and then eventually figured it was too much of a hassle and I can't leave bad feedback because I didn't buy them through strainly because I merely messaged him to buy them, so fuck it just keep my money, then when I disputed the transaction he came up with his little natural disaster story and acted all friendly, didn't mention the PayPal thing at all until after the case was closed, so after the case was closed now he can play hardball because he doesn't stand to lose any money and he tried to turn it around like I'm the shyster lol.
> View attachment 5065780


Did he even use heating packs? 
I tried dealing with Shinobi but he's a full on flake.
If you're not overnighting in the winter you shouldn't be selling clones. Sorry that you're going through this. I'm sure strainly isn't helping you.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jan 12, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Did he even use heating packs?
> I tried dealing with Shinobi but he's a full on flake.
> If you're not overnighting in the winter you shouldn't be selling clones. Sorry that you're going through this. I'm sure strainly isn't helping you.


Nope no heating packs. I actually recently received another clone that was mailed out with priority express but the post office still took 3 or 4 days (happens every now and then) and it was fine, it was well rooted and a decent size so that usually helps, package also contained a handful of unrooted snips that still look good but haven’t rooted yet since it’s only been I think 6 days or so.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 12, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Nope no heating packs. I actually recently received another clone that was mailed out with priority express but the post office still took 3 or 4 days (happens every now and then) and it was fine, it was well rooted and a decent size so that usually helps, package also contained a handful of unrooted snips that still look good but haven’t rooted yet since it’s only been I think 6 days or so.


Kinda did the same with me but I was lucky it was spring and a nice temp. Talked to him over email and asked what's the damage. He said the price for the two listed and said shipping included. I figured it was a limited deal because he just started selling so sent him the money and he texts me back days later saying I still owe shipping. Told him he said it was included so he checked and said he guesses he did. Sent it priority instead of overnight and it took 5 days to get here. Figured they would be dead but they made it at least. Kinda pissed me off he would have rather risked dead clones then ask if priority was ok. I would have gladly paid for overnight but he said it was included.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 13, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Nope no heating packs. I actually recently received another clone that was mailed out with priority express but the post office still took 3 or 4 days (happens every now and then) and it was fine, it was well rooted and a decent size so that usually helps, package also contained a handful of unrooted snips that still look good but haven’t rooted yet since it’s only been I think 6 days or so.


Yeah.. That's kinda what's been happening to me.. Like every 3rd package I send overnight Express gets delayed. But no excuse on his part to not weatherize the package.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Had an issue with Shinobi that I thought I should share with the community to help any potential future customers of his make a more informed decision about doing business with him. I purchased 3 clones off of him, he claims that he only sells and ships large clones that could actually be considered teens, and very well rooted. He mailed them on a Thursday with regular priority which is a huge no-no as anyone that ships clones can tell you, if you're going to chance clones with regular priority you have to send them in the beginning of the week, the people I typically deal with only ship express, 2 clone shippers fit into a $26 flat rate padded bag so it's a no brainer. The following Tuesday they arrive, 2 are dead and appear to have been dead for at least some time, the 3rd is barely standing up, sometimes I can save them when they're that beat up but it's hit or miss, by Tuesday evening it is dead. I told Shinobi and he requested pictures. OK, I get it you want proof, I mean I don't know what I'd have to gain by having you resend the same clones if they lived but ok I'll send you pictures dead clones that's fine. Took a couple days to get him to respond with a phone number I could text pictures to. He sees them and agrees that they are dead and he has some just coming out of the cloner. After asking several times over the course of several days when he anticipates on sending them he asks what clones needed replacing again. I tell him and he goes silent. 8 days go by, I message him on IG and although he didn't read my message he has been active. I text him and the iMessage says delivered so that means his phone is powered on, has service, and received my iMessages. He's added new auctions on Strainly as well during this timeframe. So on the 8th day I assume he doesn't want to bother with replacing the clones and it's easier to just keep my money, I sent the payment with the PayPal friends and family option so there isn't much I can do. I file a dispute anyways and in the notes I put down that it was an unauthorized transaction. One hour later he messages me back and tells me a storm came through and he's been without power and that he just got my messages, pretty big coincidence right? 8 days without hearing from him and he responds 1 hour after filing a dispute? lol ok. Anyway, the next day the dispute is closed, PayPal tells me they can't refund the transaction which I expected anyways. Now Shinobi tells me the money got yanked from his account and he can't send until he gets the money back after the dispute was closed out by PayPal. I show him screenshots showing that it is indeed closed and no refund was issued to me. He tells me he hasn't gotten the money back and that it could take a month for him to get the money back into his account and he's worried that if he sends the clones now that I will keep the money. Ok, so I tell him again the money was not refunded to me and the case is closed, he argues with me playing the victim card about the natural disaster and its not his fault he didn't have service and he thinks I'm going to screw him over. In reality he actually did have service because my iMessages went through as delivered and he was active on IG and new listings were listed on strainly. So now we are at the point where he's telling me the case is still open with PayPal (it definitely is not) the money was yanked from his account and now he has limitations (I highly doubt that as the case was closed in less than a day of me opening it) and he can't send me the clones because he's too afraid that I'm going to take the money and run (again impossible, the money was never refunded to me and the case is closed). So now knowing that I will never get these clones or my money I tell him to keep the clones and the money, it's more the principal to me than anything else $225 or whatever it was I don't even really care about.. So here's what really happened, He mailed out barely rooted clones the cheapest way he could, they came in dead, when I informed him about the dead clones he put me on the back burner and then eventually figured it was too much of a hassle and I can't leave bad feedback because I didn't buy them through strainly because I merely messaged him to buy them, so fuck it just keep my money, then when I disputed the transaction he came up with his little natural disaster story and acted all friendly, didn't mention the PayPal thing at all until after the case was closed, so after the case was closed now he can play hardball because he doesn't stand to lose any money and he tried to turn it around like I'm the shyster lol.
> View attachment 5065780



I'm sorry this happen but I'm glad you've left a detailed timeline for other growers. I dont know whats so hard about shipping a healthy clone with express shipping. 

I just filled two trays with cuts last week and I have a couple extra clone shippers. 

Its super cold this week but the temps should come up by next week. Shoot me a pm. I might be able to at least take some of the sting out of this loss.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 13, 2022)

Anyone ever use these hand warmers? 
Uniheat Shipping Warmer 40+ Hours (4pack) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEX6MA/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3D6ZMAV8YQS8JQ36145W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 

Thinking about trying them out. Says they are good for tropical plants as well.


----------



## Seth Rich (Jan 13, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Kinda did the same with me but I was lucky it was spring and a nice temp. Talked to him over email and asked what's the damage. He said the price for the two listed and said shipping included. I figured it was a limited deal because he just started selling so sent him the money and he texts me back days later saying I still owe shipping. Told him he said it was included so he checked and said he guesses he did. Sent it priority instead of overnight and it took 5 days to get here. Figured they would be dead but they made it at least. Kinda pissed me off he would have rather risked dead clones then ask if priority was ok. I would have gladly paid for overnight but he said it was included.


Similar here, I had a great transaction with Shinobi about 2 years ago. Then, a couple months back I messaged about making another order through. It didn't have the same feel, almost like it was a different person altogether handling things. They tried the old postage bait and switch wording as though you would assume it would be overnighted, but when asked and pressed directly, Shinobi admitted it was going to be just regular express. So I thanked them for they're time and walked away from that business and have not looked back. 

Is it possible that Shinobi got out of the business and also sold his 'Likeness' to an anonymous vendor? 

Also, message me if you're in the midwest, i know of several great vendors out this way, thanks.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 13, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Anyone ever use these hand warmers?
> Uniheat Shipping Warmer 40+ Hours (4pack) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEX6MA/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3D6ZMAV8YQS8JQ36145W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Thinking about trying them out. Says they are good for tropical plants as well.


Those are the one's I use. Perfect for express shipping. I wrap it in a papertowel to give it some insulation then tape it right on my clone shipper where the roots are. Then wrap the whole thing in aluminum foil twice for insulation


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 13, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Those are the one's I use. Perfect for express shipping. I wrap it in a papertowel to give it some insulation then tape it right on my clone shipper where the roots are. Then wrap the whole thing in aluminum foil twice for insulation


Cool .I been using 18 hour hand warmers but with the mail being iffy I figured I give these a shot. And I pretty much do the same with the tin foil.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2022)

Not really Strainly but does anyone know anything about this cut?
Does it come in a solid gold clone shipper?


Chimera #3 - Godzilla Clones




For this price, it better roll around in the bed with me or something...holy shit


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Anyone ever use these hand warmers?
> Uniheat Shipping Warmer 40+ Hours (4pack) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEX6MA/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_3D6ZMAV8YQS8JQ36145W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Thinking about trying them out. Says they are good for tropical plants as well.


I've never tried those but they'd probably work fine as long as they werent directly touching the any part of the plants tissue or even the clone shipper.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 13, 2022)

Clones arent that costly to produce, if someone paid me $100-200 for a single clone and it arrived dead, i would not have any issue resending without asking for more money. This industry attracts the worst people some times.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 13, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not really Strainly but does anyone know anything about this cut?
> Does it come in a solid gold clone shipper?
> 
> View attachment 5066250
> ...


Nice, beleafs chimera! Just like white truffle, you could probably snag it for a couple hundred bucks if you hold out a few months. If this is the real deal would be an expensive gamble.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 13, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not really Strainly but does anyone know anything about this cut?
> Does it come in a solid gold clone shipper?
> 
> View attachment 5066250
> ...


Hopefully it comes with four pounds to sample. I would rather spend 2k on a seed hunt and another 8k on equipment and come out with something new at that price range. Like it was said, the price will start to drop exponentially as people start getting the cut and competing to sell it.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 13, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not really Strainly but does anyone know anything about this cut?
> Does it come in a solid gold clone shipper?
> 
> View attachment 5066250
> ...


That's what you do when you don't want to actually sell it but if you do that's a hella bonus


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 13, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> That's what you do when you don't want to actually sell it but if you do that's a hella bonus


Do you mean the seller themselves doesn't want to sell it or that if you buy it you would hold on to it and keep it exclusive??


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 13, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Do you mean the seller themselves doesn't want to sell it or that if you buy it you would hold on to it and keep it exclusive??


I've only seen it on beleafs page so figured it was just him putting it up for sale. I just meant the seller probably doesn't want to get off it unless it's crazy high price


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 13, 2022)

If anyone is interested in seeing some of the cuts I got from AJ, as well as some of my own keepers, check out my IG @70DAZE. I just posted a reel of the SFV. 

I'll have a reel of the Super Lemon SMAC, Gelato 41, More SFV, Apple Fritter, Skywalker, and the PCG Runtz in the next couple of days when I get around to editing it!


----------



## LGND (Jan 15, 2022)

If anyone is looking for pure purple weed I would suggest you grab a pack of Purple Mexican Heirloom from KropDuster. He ships out of Canada and is very reliable and easy to deal with. Every female and male was purple. I didn't grab clones of the females so I dusted them with a Purple Mexican Heirloom male to just keep the progeny going. I actually enjoyed the strain a lot effect wise, it made me relaxed and had me laughing, great mood booster. All my buds are seeded but below is a pic of some lower buds.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 15, 2022)

LGND said:


> If anyone is looking for pure purple weed I would suggest you grab a pack of Purple Mexican Heirloom from KropDuster. He ships out of Canada and is very reliable and easy to deal with. Every female and male was purple. I didn't grab clones of the females so I dusted them with a Purple Mexican Heirloom male to just keep the progeny going. I actually enjoyed the strain a lot effect wise, it made me relaxed and had me laughing, great mood booster. All my buds are seeded but below is a pic of some lower buds.


Nice looking nuggets, I love some variety in my jars. I might have to give them a try when I can finally get a chance to get through all these other beans I've built up. What was the flowering time and stretch on them if you don't mind?


----------



## LGND (Jan 15, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Nice looking nuggets, I love some variety in my jars. I might have to give them a try when I can finally get a chance to get through all these other beans I've built up. What was the flowering time and stretch on them if you don't mind?


I grew them in half gallon pots since it was a pheno hunt but stretch was about double. They were about 2ft tall upon finish. Since I pollinated them I let them go to week 11 so the seeds could mature but I could see these finishing around 9 weeks normally.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 15, 2022)

LGND said:


> I grew them in half gallon pots since it was a pheno hunt but stretch was about double. They were about 2ft tall upon finish. Since I pollinated them I let them go to week 11 so the seeds could mature but I could see these finishing around 9 weeks normally.


Thanks for the quick answer man. That would work in my little tent. I was worried the Mexican genetics would mean crazy sativa stretch. Appreciate it.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 16, 2022)

Got honey buns and milk and cookies from savage clones on strainly. Came in big box with heat pack in professional clone holders. Guy is super inexpensive also. Did what he said he would do.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 17, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing some of the cuts I got from AJ, as well as some of my own keepers, check out my IG @70DAZE. I just posted a reel of the SFV.
> 
> I'll have a reel of the Super Lemon SMAC, Gelato 41, More SFV, Apple Fritter, Skywalker, and the PCG Runtz in the next couple of days when I get around to editing it!


Killing it over there!!! That garden of yours look amazing all around. Definitely appreciate what you have done.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Jan 17, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 5069400


Like 20k later. Thanks for nothing shit box


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 17, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 5069400


Its good to see merchants/nurseries taking steps to curb the spread. Hopefully many more will up their game as well.

It does suck that so many were infected but I gotta give props to anyone willing to clean up their stock.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 17, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Like 20k later. Thanks for nothing shit box


I cant even begin to imagine the number of gardens infected. Pink Box moved a fuck ton of cuts.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 17, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cant even begin to imagine the number of gardens infected. Pink Box moved a fuck ton of cuts.


Yeah their gmo got me. Thought I got lucky and it didn't spread but one of my plants was garbage last round so think I got it now. Gonna run a bunch of that strain to make sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 17, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah their gmo got me. Thought I got lucky and it didn't spread but one of my plants was garbage last round so think I got it now. Gonna run a bunch of that strain to make sure.


Oh no, Gem. That just sucks. Your pics of GMO looked really good too but I suppose thats why they appropriately classified this viroid as "latent". 

Sending lots of positive vibes that its isolated to that one cut.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 18, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh no, Gem. That just sucks. Your pics of GMO looked really good too but I suppose thats why they appropriately classified this viroid as "latent".
> 
> Sending lots of positive vibes that its isolated to that one cut.


No that was a different gmo from shinobi which was actually good. My pink box one barely had any trichs or smell and was short and bushy so I figured something was wrong. Glad I gave cuts out of my clone onlys so I can get my good ones back at least.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Ya that one didn’t even look like the right cut. He obviously couldn’t handle volume, got the shot and choked.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> No that was a different gmo from shinobi which was actually good. My pink box one barely had any trichs or smell and was short and bushy so I figured something was wrong. Glad I gave cuts out of my clone onlys so I can get my good ones back at least.


Ohh Ok, gotcha. So many pics of GMO lately. Glad you've got a clean one.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 18, 2022)

@waterproof808 is that a recent pic? Can't seem to find his Instagram


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 18, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> @waterproof808 is that a recent pic? Can't seem to find his Instagram


yeah, he just posted it. someone should ask for a current menu and see what changes after he gets everything tested.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 18, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> yeah, he just posted it. someone should ask for a current menu and see what changes after he gets everything tested.


I think he blocked me lol. Can't see his account


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 18, 2022)

I just recently asked pwnstrainhunter if he has any testing done and he says he hasn't been able to budget it yet. He charges $200 for a single cutting and can't budget a $25 mother plant test. This is some extreme neglect some of these vendors do.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 18, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I think he blocked me lol. Can't see his account


his tent grow is @Pb.garden, you should be able to click the main account from his bio if you arent blocked


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 18, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I just recently asked pwnstrainhunter if he has any testing done and he says he hasn't been able to budget it yet. He charges $200 for a single cutting and can't budget a $25 mother plant test. This is some extreme neglect some of these vendors do.


Same... When I mentioned it was super affordable he didn't reply. Idk.. Maybe he r could sell a couple of those golden rings I see in his ads lol.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jan 18, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Same... When I mentioned it was super affordable he didn't reply. Idk.. Maybe he r could sell a couple of those golden rings I see in his ads lol.


At least he was honest I guess he could have just said "yeah we test monthly" lol. I've sent tests in to Dark Heart and the result I get back is the same spreadsheet with "negative" typed in next to the test I selected, anyone could fake a test if they wanted to lie.. I asked if they would mail out a paper copy they said they only email results.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 18, 2022)

Everyone wants to have as many strains as they can. They don't keep in mind what they can actually handle. If you can't budget testing that is a fraction of the price then you have too much overhead to handle. And by the laws of probability the more strains they have in their garden the more likely they caught hplvd. There needs to be more control.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 18, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Ya that one didn’t even look like the right cut. He obviously couldn’t handle volume, got the shot and choked.


Yeah I can't say it was viral for sure but it smelled like it wanted to be gmo just barely. Whatever is was was the shittiest plant I've grown in years so either way was a waste of $100. Glad that's all I got took for


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 18, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> his tent grow is @Pb.garden, you should be able to click the main account from his bio if you arent blocked


And blocked as well lol


----------



## Feijao (Jan 19, 2022)

@Auntie Janes Nursery Marshmallow OG ended up being really good. Everybody around here likes it quite a lot.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 19, 2022)

Feijao said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery Marshmallow OG ended up being really good. Everybody around here likes it quite a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070262 View attachment 5070269


I've been wanting that and the gush mints. Got to get at Auntie soon


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 19, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I've been wanting that and the gush mints. Got to get at Auntie soon


100%


----------



## Feijao (Jan 19, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I've been wanting that and the gush mints. Got to get at Auntie soon


That plant had a real rough life. Still turned out really nice, this time around everything is on point so hoping for an even better outcome. Slurty and M OG are solid ass plants that don't hermie when stressed to the max. 

Gush is on my wish list as well!


----------



## chiguy23 (Jan 21, 2022)

Feijao said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery Marshmallow OG ended up being really good. Everybody around here likes it quite a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070262 View attachment 5070269


Looks great. Whats the nose like?


----------



## Mattbryson (Jan 21, 2022)

Feijao said:


> That plant had a real rough life. Still turned out really nice, this time around everything is on point so hoping for an even better outcome. Slurty and M OG are solid ass plants that don't hermie when stressed to the max.
> 
> Gush is on my wish list as well!


On my second run with gush mints don't sleep on that one looks ,smells amazing and yelds alot


----------



## Mattbryson (Jan 21, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> On my second run with gush mints don't sleep on that one looks ,smells amazing and yelds alot


O and the most important part packs a punch too lol


----------



## mr.crislobos (Jan 22, 2022)

I too got ripped off by Dank stank on strainly. He sent me a payment to be made on his paypal account. He assured me that as soon as he was ready he would let me know. It's been 17 days now and he hasn't been responding to emails for a week. I should have read this post first. Paid 175 usd with shipping in Italy for Mac1. He hadn't accepted the proposal so I can't give feedback. https://www.paypal.me/sacredcanopy This is your personal email [email protected]
Attention the damned has changed his name. Stank shore


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 22, 2022)

mr.crislobos said:


> I too got ripped off by Dank stank on strainly. He sent me a payment to be made on his paypal account. He assured me that as soon as he was ready he would let me know. It's been 17 days now and he hasn't been responding to emails for a week. I should have read this post first. Paid 175 usd with shipping in Italy for Mac1. He hadn't accepted the proposal so I can't give feedback. https://www.paypal.me/sacredcanopy This is your personal email [email protected]


That is why I like the inventory system and not the preorder system. Much quicker turnover so way easier to stay on top of. From a business perspective it is a little more wasteful than just in time inventory but the cost of the waste is so minimal since the clones grow back just as fast. Some people are not a fan because it means they have to wait on cuts to buy them but I would rather not have the liability of holding on to someone's money while waiting two weeks for something not 100% assured.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 22, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> That is why I like the inventory system and not the preorder system. Much quicker turnover so way easier to stay on top of. From a business perspective it is a little more wasteful than just in time inventory but the cost of the waste is so minimal since the clones grow back just as fast. Some people are not a fan because it means they have to wait on cuts to buy them but I would rather not have the liability of holding on to someone's money while waiting two weeks for something not 100% assured.


That makes a lot of sense from the customer side. There's no way somebody would pay a breeder for seeds while he was pollinating a plant waiting for seeds to drop. I know the comparison is a stretch but you're still being asked to pay for something they haven't even produced yet. If a shop had a 5 star rep and a decently long history then that's one thing, but those seem to be hard to find as far as the preorder crowd. Hope you get some kind of resolution to your order OP,it sucks trusting people and getting burned. I think a lot of us have had it happen at one time or another if we've been around long enough.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 22, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That makes a lot of sense from the customer side. There's no way somebody would pay a breeder for seeds while he was pollinating a plant waiting for seeds to drop. I know the comparison is a stretch but you're still being asked to pay for something they haven't even produced yet. If a shop had a 5 star rep and a decently long history then that's one thing, but those seem to be hard to find as far as the preorder crowd. Hope you get some kind of resolution to your order OP,it sucks trusting people and getting burned. I think a lot of us have had it happen at one time or another if we've been around long enough.


You may or may not be familiar with Capulators practices


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You may or may not be familiar with Capulators practices


that was a crazy move but he still deliver faya but i would not take the risk lol


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 22, 2022)

No, I pretty much have been limiting myself to a couple of breeders that I know I've had good luck with and some others my buddies have recommended. I'll have to look at what happened with him/them. I'm just a home grower growing medicine for me and my wife so I don't buy tons of packs anymore. I already have way too many from a brief period of seed addiction several years ago.


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 22, 2022)

My Gelato 41 plant from this round is tiny, might get a ounce or two off it, but that's my fault for letting it get root-bound in a solo cup to the point it started autoflowering, then it had to reveg for like two weeks and I couldn't hold off flowering any longer so I put it on top of a 5 gallon bucket and let it ride. Seems to be a slower veg like the MAC, but it REEKS something legendary. My GRCXBBC keeper from seed has always been the dankest smelling strain in my library and the one my friends seem to love the most, but this G41 might take the cake for nose. I just chopped it, so we shall see! The live resin is stronger than anything I have ever smelled. 

The SFV is right up there too and for some reason the one I have under my year old HLG 320 QB stinks more than the one under the Mars Hydro FCE6500. I think it has something to do with the 3500k spectrum? Just makes everything smell more intense. 

The SLSMAC is one of, if not the frostiest strain in my library right now. My god. I don't wash, but if I did, I bet yields would be 20-30%. It's right up there with my IGH Tart Pops keeper that basically turns white. The smell on this one reminds me so much of the MAC I got from AJ a while ago, which I am still running because the freaking nose is so in your face, despite its bland visuals. I call MAC greasy, because the trichs just melt on your fingers like oil when you touch the live resin, and this strain does exactly the same thing. It's pure grease with a hint more lemon. 

I am not sold on the Skywalker just yet. Yield, nose and trich coverage seem to be quite a bit less than the SFV, but I have seen reports the Skywalker needs a full 10 weeks, and to my eye, it doesn't look finished, so I am going to let it go on for a bit longer and make my final call after 2-3 more runs of it. I will probably up the nutes next round bc I've read it's a heavy feeder, so perhaps 2.0EC in my blumat rez just isn't enough? I will experiment and find out!

AF is AF, People freaking love it. I love it for daytime when I wanna be lifted and have shit to do, but otherwise, my friends can have all of it they want lol. And this most recent batch is the best I've ever grown it. It looked good on the 1st run, ok on the 2nd, and this 3rd run is PRIMO. Lots of purple with the cool temps. I am running one tent 85 light on and letting it get down to 45 lights off and the AF and Runtz are absolutely thriving in those conditions. 

I am going to run an SFV all organic in Coast of Maine Stonington Blend and just top dress every few weeks and beside it I will flower an SFV with a blumat rez fed @2.0EC like usual. I have never seen anyone do a side-by-side like this, so ima do it myself. @70DAZE on IG ig you wanna check it out. It'll be about a month or two out. 

Happy Sunday everybody!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> My Gelato 41 plant from this round is tiny, might get a ounce or two off it, but that's my fault for letting it get root-bound in a solo cup to the point it started autoflowering, then it had to reveg for like two weeks and I couldn't hold off flowering any longer so I put it on top of a 5 gallon bucket and let it ride. Seems to be a slower veg like the MAC, but it REEKS something legendary. My GRCXBBC keeper from seed has always been the dankest smelling strain in my library and the one my friends seem to love the most, but this G41 might take the cake for nose. I just chopped it, so we shall see! The live resin is stronger than anything I have ever smelled.
> 
> The SFV is right up there too and for some reason the one I have under my year old HLG 320 QB stinks more than the one under the Mars Hydro FCE6500. I think it has something to do with the 3500k spectrum? Just makes everything smell more intense.
> 
> ...


Looking great, happy Sunday. Did you mean to type 45?

You mention the GRCxBBC is loud smelling, does she pack a punch? Nice work, I started following you on IG that SFV does look fire.


----------



## Mattbryson (Jan 23, 2022)

Gush mints close up checks all the boxes close up pic


----------



## Feijao (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> The SLSMAC is one of, if not the frostiest strain in my library right now. My god. I don't wash, but if I did, I bet yields would be 20-30%. It's right up there with my IGH Tart Pops keeper that basically turns white. The smell on this one reminds me so much of the MAC I got from AJ a while ago, which I am still running because the freaking nose is so in your face, despite its bland visuals. I call MAC greasy, because the trichs just melt on your fingers like oil when you touch the live resin, and this strain does exactly the same thing. It's pure grease with a hint more lemon.


Does Super Lemon SMAC yield well?


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looking great, happy Sunday. Did you mean to type 45?
> 
> You mention the GRCxBBC is loud smelling, does she pack a punch? Nice work, I started following you on IG that SFV does look fire.


What makes you think he confused 45 with 41? Seems like he knows his stuff and is growing Gelato 41 cuts.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 23, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> What makes you think he confused 45 with 41? Seems like he knows his stuff and is growing Gelato 41 cuts.


Re-read what he posted. Second to last full paragraph


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Re-read what he posted. Second to last full paragraph


Ohhhhhhh, hahaha. Im dumb. That jumped out to me too and then I went and totally forgot about it. Ha. My bad.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 23, 2022)

I need mb 15 idk who to get it from bugs and disease got me shook

And I keep seeing pcg Runtz I kno it stands for purple city genetics what I don’t kno is why is that the one I keep seeing?Is that considered real deal?

Like 2? Years ago I broke down the gelatos and posted pics I said the 41 was the hands down fire at the time everyone was using the 33 I ran the 41 x Runtz last year .. now all I see is 41 crosses it’s fire


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 23, 2022)

I got mine from Dookie farms but he closed up shop and moved to Oklahoma. His was squeaky clean. I'm not sure who else is carrying it. Best bet is to find it and then post the vendors name up here to check out their reputation. I just got mine back from a buddy thats been holding it for me while I was finishing up my flower cycle since we have a four plant limit and it looks like it needs some help. I'm thinking mag deficiency but it could be just really root bound. I'm up potting it and starting it on my nutes to see how it does. I'll post some pics once it's healthy. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looking great, happy Sunday. Did you mean to type 45?
> 
> You mention the GRCxBBC is loud smelling, does she pack a punch? Nice work, I started following you on IG that SFV does look fire.


 It’s gelato 41 from Auntie Jane. I think you mistook my “45” in the second to last paragraph as referring to the gelato, but I was referring to temp swings from 45 lights off up to 85 lights on, that I’m doing in a tent right now that I have an AF and Runtz in

Jodrey said at one of his farms in Humboldt that night temps get quite cold and it changes something about the resin production. I can not get temps that cold outside of winter months so that’s why I’m trying it now.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> It’s gelato 41 from Auntie Jane. I think you mistook my “45” in the second to last paragraph as referring to the gelato, but I was referring to temp swings from 45 lights off up to 85 lights on, that I’m doing in a tent right now that I have an AF and Runtz in
> 
> Jodrey said at one of his farms in Humboldt that night temps get quite cold and it changes something about the resin production. I can not get temps that cold outside of winter months so that’s why I’m trying it now.


No I’m referring to the tent temp. I can’t believe you drop into the forties and no I’ll affect? I love pushing color I thought 62 was pushing it for me


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 23, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Does Super Lemon SMAC yield well?


Seems like it will be an average yielder so far. Still tough to say for sure. But I don’t really grow for yield.

Also, I looked at some shots i captured of the Skywalker and if you put it side by side with the stock Skywalker pics on Darkheart Nursery’s site, which is where this cut originated, they look nearly identical, but I think mine looks better and the photo below is at day 53. So, I think I was too hard on it last night when i did that write up. That’s just how this strain looks.


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> No I’m referring to the tent temp. I can’t believe you drop into the forties and no I’ll affect? I love pushing color I thought 62 was pushing it for me


No Ill effect whatsoever. Temp swings from the last month are posted below. The AF is putting on mass like I’ve never seen it do before.

I like experimenting and I’ve found most of the nonsense grow advice out in the ether to be ridiculous.

Why do people think Athena and jacks are different? Marketing. They’re exactly the same thing practically. I’ve used both as well as GH Maxibloom/Lucas formula with identical results.

Maybe all strains can’t handle it, but mine are doing great.


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You mention the GRCxBBC is loud smelling, does she pack a punch? Nice work, I started following you on IG that SFV does look fire.


Oh yeah. A serious punch. One of the strongest in my library and @THCTITAN wouldn’t even be proud of it bc it doesn’t smell anything like grapes.

I recently saw a YT video of his where he selects based on the grape smell. Mine is mostly gas, butter and savory asf.

I still have 11 seeds left of it to pop so maybe I’ll find a grape pheno eventually.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> No Ill effect whatsoever. Temp swings from the last month are posted below. The AF is putting on mass like I’ve never seen it do before.
> 
> I like experimenting and I’ve found most of the nonsense grow advice out in the ether to be ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I like the idea. I have always been a fan of temp swings to bring out the anthocyanins and see what colors the plant can throw out. Also there could be something there in regards to growth. Possibly the leaves closing their stomatas because of the cold may increase water retention while the high swing to lights on will increase transpiration. There could be a lot of other factors in there. I am just theorizing.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 23, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> I need mb 15 idk who to get it from bugs and disease got me shook
> 
> And I keep seeing pcg Runtz I kno it stands for purple city genetics what I don’t kno is why is that the one I keep seeing?Is that considered real deal?
> 
> Like 2? Years ago I broke down the gelatos and posted pics I said the 41 was the hands down fire at the time everyone was using the 33 I ran the 41 x Runtz last year .. now all I see is 41 crosses it’s fire


The PCG is just an easy way to identify the cut. There are multiple runtz cuts circling around. This was just the one they felt was best.


----------



## Jay Unity (Jan 23, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm thinking mag deficiency but it could be just really root bound.


I have the mb15 from dookie as well. First time running her was on the same rez as everything else and she looked horrible. I think your right about mag def showing first. I took my ec from 1.7, 1.8 in late veg to 2.1 2.2 in veg. Have her at 2.4 right now in flower using Jacks and she's looked great the whole time. Just a heavy feeder it seems


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 23, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> The PCG is just an easy way to identify the cut. There are multiple runtz cuts circling around. This was just the one they felt was best.


Looks good to me. . I think mine was done at 58 days, but I’ve been letting it go just to see. Probably getting the chop in a few more days.
This was day 53 as well.

Runtz PCG cut below. I didn’t touch up anything fwiw. Straight off iPhone but I did remove EXIF for privacy. No filter on any of these pics. I was too lazy to adjust exposure and such.

Temp swings on this Runtz were pretty average. 65-85 range for the whole grow pretty much.


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 23, 2022)

I'd love to get my hands on an original cut of Sour Diesel, but I am not sure which I want. I believe Dookie had one that I inquired about, but never pulled the trigger. 

Someone on Strainly called "Get Seeds Right Here, has the East Coast SD for 350 a cut. It's tempting. 

And a Bubba Kush is another I would love to grow. I've always wanted to grow BK. 

Also, I wouldn't mind finding that cut of Durban that supposedly smells like Dr. Pepper either.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> I'd love to get my hands on an original cut of Sour Diesel, but I am not sure which I want. I believe Dookie had one that I inquired about, but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Someone on Strainly called "Get Seeds Right Here, has the East Coast SD for 350 a cut. It's tempting.
> 
> ...


Fwiw. I picked up the Gary Payton and yeti f4 from gsrh and both were legit and super healthy. Currently flowering them again.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 23, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> I have the mb15 from dookie as well. First time running her was on the same rez as everything else and she looked horrible. I think your right about mag def showing first. I took my ec from 1.7, 1.8 in late veg to 2.1 2.2 in veg. Have her at 2.4 right now in flower using Jacks and she's looked great the whole time. Just a heavy feeder it seems


What was the stretch like on her? I'm pretty sure I'm going to be fighting it. I already monster cropped it to get ready. Thanks


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2022)

I just made a Strainly account and it’s telling me i need 3 positive before I can post

how do i get positive reviews if I cant post anything?


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> I'd love to get my hands on an original cut of Sour Diesel, but I am not sure which I want. I believe Dookie had one that I inquired about, but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Someone on Strainly called "Get Seeds Right Here, has the East Coast SD for 350 a cut. It's tempting.
> 
> ...


I'm running pre 98 bubba with the motorbreath 15 this run but both are in rough shape so I'll see how they go. My buddy had them in his tiny tent in his basement as a big favor while I ran my autos. I got them as a present back in November and couldn't keep them with our plant count. I'll do my best to nurse them back to health. The bubba I don't know much about so I'll just let it tell me what it likes I guess and play it by ear on how it does when I flip it.


----------



## Jay Unity (Jan 23, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> What was the stretch like on her? View attachment 5072837


Yeah she stretches pretty good. She's taller than the GMO which most people say has crazy stretch. She has about half the amount of tops as the GMO though and I'm sure that plays a part. I sprayed them with power si a few times at the beginning of flower and it's a very noticable difference compared to last time. Neither stretched as much and bud sites are closer together.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I just made a Strainly account and it’s telling me i need 3 positive before I can post
> 
> how do i get positive reviews if I cant post anything?


You buy something, and then the seller leaves a review.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2022)

mudballs said:


> You buy something, and then the seller leaves a review.


so I have to buy 3 things in order to sell on Strainly? smh

is it guaranteed that the sellers will leave a review or is it like ebay where people rarely give you a positive review

not trying to waste money buying shit and the seller doesn’t give me a positive review


----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> so I have to buy 3 things in order to sell on Strainly? smh
> 
> is it guaranteed that the sellers will leave a review or is it like ebay where people rarely give you a positive review
> 
> not trying to waste money buying shit and the seller doesn’t give me a positive review


Lol, you pick the right vendor it shouldnt be a problem..as sellers we get annoyed when buyers dont leave reviews...but after you get ur 3 it's like ebay, you dont care so much if the guy didnt leave a review.


----------



## Retrospect (Jan 23, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> so I have to buy 3 things in order to sell on Strainly? smh
> 
> is it guaranteed that the sellers will leave a review or is it like ebay where people rarely give you a positive review
> 
> not trying to waste money buying shit and the seller doesn’t give me a positive review


There is no guarantee with anything. It's a community based review system that will allow you to post listings based off of experience with other users. No one is required to leave a review for anything.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 23, 2022)

Retrospect said:


> There is no guarantee with anything. It's a community based review system that will allow you to post listings based off of experience with other users. No one is required to leave a review for anything.


thats what I figured 

guess I’ll have to find another avenue to sell these seeds


----------



## mudballs (Jan 23, 2022)

Strainly got a bit of that old school vibe ...
Yo, i dont know you...who you know? I aint selling you shit.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 23, 2022)

Jay Unity said:


> Yeah she stretches pretty good. She's taller than the GMO which most people say has crazy stretch. She has about half the amount of tops as the GMO though and I'm sure that plays a part. I sprayed them with power si a few times at the beginning of flower and it's a very noticable difference compared to last time. Neither stretched as much and bud sites are closer together.


Thanks, I was afraid of that. Now I might have to take clones of my clones and wait a bit. She's at 3' in my 7' tent so I'm thinking that's gonna be a no go for flipping these unless I go straight to scrog now. Appreciate the information. Hope your girls come out great.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 23, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> thats what I figured
> 
> guess I’ll have to find another avenue to sell these seeds


Don't be discouraged. I just got my 3rd the other day. It's pretty easy and the sellers I dealt with were happy to leave positive reviews. Sometimes they forget so just politely ask them to leave a positive review and they will likely oblige.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 23, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> My Gelato 41 plant from this round is tiny, might get a ounce or two off it, but that's my fault for letting it get root-bound in a solo cup to the point it started autoflowering, then it had to reveg for like two weeks and I couldn't hold off flowering any longer so I put it on top of a 5 gallon bucket and let it ride. Seems to be a slower veg like the MAC, but it REEKS something legendary. My GRCXBBC keeper from seed has always been the dankest smelling strain in my library and the one my friends seem to love the most, but this G41 might take the cake for nose. I just chopped it, so we shall see! The live resin is stronger than anything I have ever smelled.
> 
> The SFV is right up there too and for some reason the one I have under my year old HLG 320 QB stinks more than the one under the Mars Hydro FCE6500. I think it has something to do with the 3500k spectrum? Just makes everything smell more intense.
> 
> ...


you don't wash but you missing a lot especially with cut like that even trim should give a very good return


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Jan 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm running pre 98 bubba with the motorbreath 15 this run but both are in rough shape so I'll see how they go. My buddy had them in his tiny tent in his basement as a big favor while I ran my autos. I got them as a present back in November and couldn't keep them with our plant count. I'll do my best to nurse them back to health. The bubba I don't know much about so I'll just let it tell me what it likes I guess and play it by ear on how it does when I flip it.


I am thinking of bringing in the Motor breath 15 cut. They have the cut at elemental wellness center. I also wanted to grab the Chem dog D cut. That would basically give me the SFV, the Chem dog and then the MB15 which is a child of the two. Not sure if that is a little too redundant but I do want to keep a hold on some of these classics.


----------



## 70DAZE (Jan 24, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I am thinking of bringing in the Motor breath 15 cut. They have the cut at elemental wellness center. I also wanted to grab the Chem dog D cut. That would basically give me the SFV, the Chem dog and then the MB15 which is a child of the two. Not sure if that is a little too redundant but I do want to keep a hold on some of these classics.


Exactly how I feel about the classics bro. Bring em in. I'll find room!

I really want that Jodrey Cut of the Dogwalker OG that Tomstein501 has too. Just don't wanna drop 5 bills on it. 





madininagyal said:


> you don't wash but you missing a lot especially with cut like that even trim should give a very good return


So, I lied. I do have a Source Turbo. Pulled 12g of essential oil off 45g of trim a few days ago after doing a frozen ~45 mins wash and triple Buchner filtration. I use that oil for edibles. Not sure what strain it was, bc this was really old material I had stored in the freezer for months before I started labeling it, but it yielded damn good!

I love doing QWET extractions, but I have only done trim washes bc it is so new to me, so I don't really talk about it much bc there are other people who are so much more experienced than me.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 24, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I am thinking of bringing in the Motor breath 15 cut. They have the cut at elemental wellness center. I also wanted to grab the Chem dog D cut. That would basically give me the SFV, the Chem dog and then the MB15 which is a child of the two. Not sure if that is a little too redundant but I do want to keep a hold on some of these classics.


That would be great since Dookie has taken off to Oklahoma and from what I've heard and read motorbreath 15 is some pretty dank gas smelling stuff. I'm going to probably want to run it again down the road but just don't have the room or plant count options to keep a mother plant of her unfortunately.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 24, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> thats what I figured
> 
> guess I’ll have to find another avenue to sell these seeds


Same with me..i got over 100packs of jaws..abunch of thug pug 1st release stuff i wanted to sell.

I have zero interest in buying beans im trying to sell them lol

How about i make a ficticious purchase from you..and leave a review. If you do the same for me.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 24, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Same with me..i got over 100packs of jaws..abunch of thug pug 1st release stuff i wanted to sell.
> 
> I have zero interest in buying beans im trying to sell them lol
> 
> How about i make a ficticious purchase from you..and leave a review. If you do the same for me.


Still got cherry and banana?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 25, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Still got cherry and banana?


I do have 2 or 3 sealed black cherry breaths yea . If thats the one your referring to


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 26, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I do have 2 or 3 sealed black cherry breaths yea . If thats the one your referring to


No I'm looking for banana and cherry from the first drop , I had one pack left but can't find it


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 26, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> No I'm looking for banana and cherry from the first drop , I had one pack left but can't find it


Mine are the old packaging. Meatbreath/ pbb black cherry breath, sherb breath, tang breath all clear heat seal ziplocs. Not the orange bag stuff.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 27, 2022)

Any of you know about vendors that will send to illegal states? I don't want to drop seeds this go round. I want a good pheno out of the box. I know PinkboxClones has in the past, But I've heard conflicting info that their strains aren't what they claim. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jan 27, 2022)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Any of you know about vendors that will send to illegal states? I don't want to drop seeds this go round. I want a good pheno out of the box. I know PinkboxClones has in the past, But I've heard conflicting info that their strains aren't what they claim. Any info is appreciated.


Antie Jane is the only one I can recommend. Ive used pink box and Shinobi and I wouldn't recommend either of them. Pink box sent me a white truffle that had the hop latent viroid, Shinobi will send you dead clones and never respond to you again.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 27, 2022)

Aunt jane and mama funk


----------



## Retrospect (Jan 27, 2022)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Any of you know about vendors that will send to illegal states? I don't want to drop seeds this go round. I want a good pheno out of the box. I know PinkboxClones has in the past, But I've heard conflicting info that their strains aren't what they claim. Any info is appreciated.


Depends on what strain you want. No vendor carries everything. The above listed have a good rep. Plenty of new vendors popping up as well. You typically get what you pay for.

edit: typo


----------



## Feijao (Jan 27, 2022)

If there is one exception to "you get what you pay for" for me at this time, I would say Aunt jane is it. $50 healthy clone is about as cheap as you are going to get with out visiting a shop in person.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 28, 2022)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Any of you know about vendors that will send to illegal states? I don't want to drop seeds this go round. I want a good pheno out of the box. I know PinkboxClones has in the past, But I've heard conflicting info that their strains aren't what they claim. Any info is appreciated.


I guarantee you my man, every single vendor on there will send you clones no matter what state you're in.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 28, 2022)

I hit Jane today still aint respond the fact the states he tests post his ipm regimen and is charging 50 is solid to me 

there’s only two cuts I want back is the legend and fpog cereal cut

Dookie is cool I spoke to him about the sour I passed tho .. I’ve been reading lately the Chaco cut Aint sour idk how cause 10 years ago that was the cut and I think the cut Rez used before it was passed out .. i “think” .. then you have people saying the aj cut ain’t sour some say it’s diesel but I believe topdawg seeds is based off the aj cut 

Sour is trendy rn so there’s a bunch of “breeders” making sour it’s making it even worse to track stuff down ..


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 28, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> I hit Jane today still aint respond the fact the states he tests post his ipm regimen and is charging 50 is solid to me
> 
> there’s only two cuts I want back is the legend and fpog cereal cut


Yea I'd love to find the cereal cut myself


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 29, 2022)

Feijao said:


> If there is one exception to "you get what you pay for" for me at this time, I would say Aunt jane is it. $50 healthy clone is about as cheap as you are going to get with out visiting a shop in person.


im myself planning to put a protocol for new clone,i've learn the hard way with pest and disease, i will upgrade my mushroom labs for tissu culture and go for meristem culture , in hope to get rid of potential viruses, labs test are affordable now so i can quickly know wich have viruses and start trying to get rid of the viruses before putting it with my others mothers , that way i wont have to worry about if they are healty or not as long as a can culture them its all good


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 1, 2022)

Anyone familiar with shipping clones to Spain??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 1, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Anyone familiar with shipping clones to Spain??


Might be tough since US mail requires ID info 
I wouldn't but to each their own


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 1, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> im myself planning to put a protocol for new clone,i've learn the hard way with pest and disease, i will upgrade my mushroom labs for tissu culture and go for meristem culture , in hope to get rid of potential viruses, labs test are affordable now so i can quickly know wich have viruses and start trying to get rid of the viruses before putting it with my others mothers , that way i wont have to worry about if they are healty or not as long as a can culture them its all good


Once you see how crazy fragile it can be you realize the need. It was like a wave that HPLvD took over. Especially out in Cali. You may not be able to predict or prevent new things that there is not much knowledge about but definitely use what we have already acquired to improve and prevent going forward.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Might be tough since US mail requires ID info
> I wouldn't but to each their own


Yeah, not a fan of the whole fill out this form and sign as a sworn statement bs. I am like yeah, "I swear these are bow ties" because people ship bow ties


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Feb 1, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yeah, not a fan of the whole fill out this form and sign as a sworn statement bs. I am like yeah, "I swear these are bow ties" because people ship bow ties


I sent 2 to France before, I said they were wedding gifts (glasses I believe). Took 10 days and only 1 survived.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Once you see how crazy fragile it can be you realize the need. It was like a wave that HPLvD took over. Especially out in Cali. You may not be able to predict or prevent new things that there is not much knowledge about but definitely use what we have already acquired to improve and prevent going forward.


Prevention first , some of my friend take it bad when I don't grow their clone right away but I don't thrust anyone except labs recept


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I sent 2 to France before, I said they were wedding gifts (glasses I believe). Took 10 days and only 1 survived.


Sent a couple to france, but you have to pay for premium delivery , normal way didn't make it for me, 3 days max and there good 2 go


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Feb 2, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Anyone familiar with shipping clones to Spain??


I wouldn't ship clones. Snips/fresh cuts with no roots in a zip lock in a DVD case. They last longer than rooted cuts.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 2, 2022)

I am on Strainly quite a bit. There are some very solid breeders/chuckers creating some solid crosses. I am 4 weeks into flower on a pollen chuck.
I took Kropduster's MAC crasher bx1 male to make f2's and a few crosses. MCBx1 #3 is getting her fade on before everyone else. 

Here's a pic of the male from a week ago.

I plan on grabbing his variety pack of 5 beans from 5 different strains and working through them. 
Glad Strainly is still around.


----------



## sosincere (Feb 4, 2022)

I ordered clones from 5 sellers on strainly. All $50-100 each. It's been 2 weeks and I only recieved 3 orders, one guy actually told me his dogs ate his clones and still hasn't refunded me! Out of the 5 sellers I can only vouch for Bens Nursery who got a great looking clone to me overnight (blue dream), and I can half-vouch for Shinobi Cuts who took about a week to ship but the cut looks decent & seems it will rebound (wedding cake).


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 4, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I ordered clones from 5 sellers on strainly. All $50-100 each. It's been 2 weeks and I only recieved 3 orders, one guy actually told me his dogs ate his clones and still hasn't refunded me! Out of the 5 sellers I can only vouch for Bens Nursery who got a great looking clone to me overnight (blue dream), and I can half-vouch for Shinobi Cuts who took about a week to ship but the cut looks decent & seems it will rebound (wedding cake).


"My dog ate my clones"...... possible but I mean if it is bs could he be any less original


----------



## led2076 (Feb 4, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I ordered clones from 5 sellers on strainly. All $50-100 each. It's been 2 weeks and I only recieved 3 orders, one guy actually told me his dogs ate his clones and still hasn't refunded me! Out of the 5 sellers I can only vouch for Bens Nursery who got a great looking clone to me overnight (blue dream), and I can half-vouch for Shinobi Cuts who took about a week to ship but the cut looks decent & seems it will rebound (wedding cake).


Is that not in a Cheech and Chong flic.... "my dog ate my stash and I had to follow him around"


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 4, 2022)

led2076 said:


> Is that not in a Cheech and Chong flic.... "my dog ate my stash and I had to follow him around"


thats the labrador


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> "My dog ate my clones"...... possible but I mean if it is bs could he be any less original


Definitely possible. My dog, with the help from the cat, destroyed a whole tray of cuts not long ago. They snuck into the opening of my seedling tent, knocked the vent off and pulled the tray out. Then proceeded to shred everything including the rockwool. 

I love them both but they can be dinks


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 4, 2022)

+ 1 for auntie Jane 

I dealt with a few sellers before and it was all good experiences except for the mofo that had pests ..Still had a good experience thru transaction besides the pests I usually read the profile see what there selling and how elaborate the story behind the clone is

I stay away from the extra super hype stuff now and grab cuts that circulate and are more likely to be real being that there “old” in the canna world stuff from the past 2-4 years .. not 20 year old hard to verify cuts ..

Jane got it done nicely and with a lot of care ..I took a break from clones good person to start back with


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 4, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I ordered clones from 5 sellers on strainly. All $50-100 each. It's been 2 weeks and I only recieved 3 orders, one guy actually told me his dogs ate his clones and still hasn't refunded me! Out of the 5 sellers I can only vouch for Bens Nursery who got a great looking clone to me overnight (blue dream), and I can half-vouch for Shinobi Cuts who took about a week to ship but the cut looks decent & seems it will rebound (wedding cake).


Which sellers did u wrong?? I'm still wondering about testing some vendor except nine leaf that not far from home and got a solid review in my area


----------



## fourwindsfarmZ (Feb 6, 2022)

CaliWorthington said:


> Well apparently it is up for debate.
> 
> Is Powdery Mildew Systemic?
> 
> I have not tried wettable sulfur I'll look into it, thanks. Found it. Bonide also makes a liquid copper fungicide for PM.








Microthiol Disperss Fungicide - 30 Pounds - OMRI Certified - Replaces Micro Sulf [70506-187] - $51.95 : Keystone Pest Solutions, Low price herbicides and pesticides


Keystone Pest Solutions Microthiol Disperss Fungicide - 30 Pounds - OMRI Certified - Replaces Micro Sulf [70506-187] - Microthiol Disperss Fungicide (30 pounds) OMRI Listed Organic Sulfur Microthiol Disperss combines sulfur and science to deliver superior protection, Microthiol Disperss is...



www.keystonepestsolutions.com




this stuff is FAR FAR superior to anything bonide brings to the table not nealy as much sulfur it lays down alot more effectively on the plant as well and will smash you pm quickly* although i prefer a wash with zerotol then applying the sulfur. and im sure most people know but not within 10-14 days of any oils(~);} and make sure lights are off and that plants are Well watered or it can and will wreak havoc*


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 6, 2022)

Has anyone run any cuts in flower from Ben's nursery? The sour and BD I want. Like old shit lol. Auntie Jane also has what I know to be the REAL sfv og but not in rotation ATM! Thanks for any input!

Happy growing!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Feb 6, 2022)

Has anyone grow either of the gelatos from Auntie Jane? I wanna get that Marshmallow OG but there's a 2 strain Min order and I have almost everything else..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Has anyone grow either of the gelatos from Auntie Jane? I wanna get that Marshmallow OG but there's a 2 strain Min order and I have almost everything else..


When not just ask him his thoughts on it?
He is a straight shooter


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 8, 2022)

Well I took a chance as nobody has answered me here on Ben's nursery. I bought the following to fill my 4x8 bed. My other bed is waiting on my gmo and ecsd to root still atm.. next 1.5 to 2 weeks that will be full as well. I was lazy and trimming with the women.

Ben's Nursery cuts

(2)Blue dream (Santa Cruz cut)
(2)96 sour d/had it over a decade and been verified 
(1)Bruce banner #3
(1) mango kush
(1)cherry ak-47
(1)thanoZ (dark horse cut)

I've been told that they are all clone only and none were from a seed pack. I know a few of them very well. The others will be verified from those close to me. Time will tell
Also have a ecsd x wcsd my buddy grew out from seed over 20 years ago I'm getting back that's a VERY good plant that's been kept in a tight circle. 

Hope they are all legit I'll post later about that. If they are though not a bad deal. 

Happy growing!


----------



## Mattbryson (Feb 11, 2022)

Just few nug pics gmo cookies clone from dookie 
On day 80 about that time


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Has anyone grow either of the gelatos from Auntie Jane? I wanna get that Marshmallow OG but there's a 2 strain Min order and I have almost everything else..


i ended up getting fritter Bc of the same issue .. the fritter is finicky too I’m getting some leaf curl when I transferred her to soil the marshmallow didn’t miss a beat

I would just order two marshmallows u can mom one and flower one almost right away if u like it u have a mom and u don’t have to wait 2 months to find out if u do


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 11, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> i ended up getting fritter Bc of the same issue .. the fritter is finicky too I’m getting some leaf curl when I transferred her to soil the marshmallow didn’t miss a beat
> 
> I would just order two marshmallows u can mom one and flower one almost right away if u like it u have a mom and u don’t have to wait 2 months to find out if u do


My Fritter is a beast on yields 
I can’t say I’ll keep it though 
I guess it depends on your taste and stable


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My Fritter is a beast on yields
> I can’t say I’ll keep it though
> I guess it depends on your taste and stable


Thats true but I ran the sweet and beefy from Clearwater and it was one of my favs I assume half of it was fritter genes

I have karma acid as babies I’m gonna cross to the fritter anyway and some sour josh pollen I saved

I just got two more cuts from another seller they seem pretty clean it’s supposed to be aj diesel and loompa headband the cuts look like older cuts and smell like sweet og I have positive vibes

I wanna say the janes cuts were clean I noticed one did have some damage from those little flies that suck on leaves after I blasted them I haven’t seen any more or any new damage so I would still suggest spaying yours cuts ..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 11, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Thats true but I ran the sweet and beefy from Clearwater and it was one of my favs I assume half of it was fritter genes
> 
> I have karma acid as babies I’m gonna cross to the fritter anyway and some sour josh pollen I saved
> 
> ...


I would suggest spraying and quarantining any cuts from anywhere before bringing them in to your garden


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 11, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Thats true but I ran the sweet and beefy from Clearwater and it was one of my favs I assume half of it was fritter genes
> 
> I have karma acid as babies I’m gonna cross to the fritter anyway and some sour josh pollen I saved
> 
> ...


That is actually just nutrient and ph issues in the leaves every now and then during the cloning process. You will get some deformities or even could have been a little hole from water droplets on leaves. I scope out constantly so I can assure you though no little critters flying around in there. It is just something that happens natural. 
Just my 2 cents to alleviate any concerns


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 11, 2022)

A few pics of my MAC crasher bx1 outdoors in the sunlight. These f2's from the purple pheno will be fun to hunt through. These genetics were from Kropduster on Strainly. I would highly recommend grabbing some of his gear and give it a go.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 11, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> loompa headband


Where did you grab it from?


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 11, 2022)

Just a little update...

SFV - Tried it today. Holy shit. Now it has this motor oil aroma to it and motor oil taste! It's wild. Absolutely put my ass down this morning. I will be keeping that strain forever. I'm going to keep extra clones always just to be safe.

Gelato 41 - Just as stinky. I can't even being to describe how this stinks. I have some terpene from Terpenes Raw and it literally smells like that jar of PURE terpenes. Uncanny really. And the taste translates Incredible taste. Top 2 or 3 that I've ever tried.

The one currently growing in Week 6 is doing so much better than the tiny plant on the first round, but I still think I can do this one more justice with a slightly longer veg time. Flowers are caked in resin and lots of the top nugs especially are completely purple and beautiful.

I am SO IMPRESSED. I will probably try the Super Lemon SMAC tomorrow for the first time


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Feb 12, 2022)

SFV should smell like lemon pinesol.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> SFV should smell like lemon pinesol.


Sfv has a lot more complex terps than just piney. It's earthy, diesel, piney with a little fruity back end. Can come out with a loud nose like that especially during curing.


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> SFV should smell like lemon pinesol.


It still has lemon and pinesol aromas, but the motor oil aroma is definitely present. I've read people talk about that smell before, but I've never had any cannabis that actually smelled of it. Now I do


----------



## Feijao (Feb 12, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> i ended up getting fritter Bc of the same issue .. the fritter is finicky too I’m getting some leaf curl when I transferred her to soil the marshmallow didn’t miss a beat
> 
> I would just order two marshmallows u can mom one and flower one almost right away if u like it u have a mom and u don’t have to wait 2 months to find out if u do


I had no problems with Marsh OG while transplanting, or any other stress inducing activity last grow under Gavita HPS. However, they are about week 6 under LEDs and look terrible (first time LED grower). Under the HPS they grew great and did what they are supposed to. I think I have finally got them under control but they are like a totally different plant under LED. I'm not the best grower in the world, but I have never had plants that look this bad before. I am adding 1 gram per gallon of magnesium sulfate on top of my House and Garden A&B. New growth is coming in green but, man they just look beat to death. Marshmallow OG keeps getting awesome reviews around here, and damn does it stink! Hopefully I will do better next time around with her. She is a great plant. Looking for all the jet fuel gelato crosses I can find now 

With that being said, Slurty 3 is preforming identical under the LED as she did under the HPS. Just chugging along and kicking all the ass in the grow room!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 12, 2022)

Feijao said:


> I had no problems with Marsh OG while transplanting, or any other stress inducing activity last grow under Gavita HPS. However, they are about week 6 under LEDs and look terrible (first time LED grower). Under the HPS they grew great and did what they are supposed to. I think I have finally got them under control but they are like a totally different plant under LED. I'm not the best grower in the world, but I have never had plants that look this bad before. I am adding 1 gram per gallon of magnesium sulfate on top of my House and Garden A&B. New growth is coming in green but, man they just look beat to death. Marshmallow OG keeps getting awesome reviews around here, and damn does it stink! Hopefully I will do better next time around with her. She is a great plant. Looking for all the jet fuel gelato crosses I can find now
> 
> With that being said, Slurty 3 is preforming identical under the LED as she did under the HPS. Just chugging along and kicking all the ass in the grow room!


Ive been ranting about led and hps in a couple posts Bc like u leds are new to me and like u I had the same experience plants were going thru The motions and my biggest complaint density u don’t get density like u would with a hps and they uptake nutrients differently

I have the gavita 1700 and the photo bio tx 680 the gravitas gave me issues at first Bc they were on full blast and the plants hated that so I had to buy a controller and dim it .. but the dilemma there is u have too keep increasing the light or the plants won’t Gain any weight I turned them down to 60% but u have to gradually increase it or your yield will be shit 

the photo bio has a controller that increases every 30 minutes to a hour so I can fully control how much Light every hour I can start at 350 and have it cranked up to 600 by 3 am and back down to 300 by 6am lights off all in gradual increments

If ima be honest it’s still de hps > led .. but the heat from the hps is killer .. what I did to get hps like buds is run a coco / peat / perlite mix being that it’s similar to hydro the nugs got really big but orangic and led is gonna be terrible yields


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 12, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> I am thinking of bringing in the Motor breath 15 cut. They have the cut at elemental wellness center. I also wanted to grab the Chem dog D cut. That would basically give me the SFV, the Chem dog and then the MB15 which is a child of the two. Not sure if that is a little too redundant but I do want to keep a hold on some of these classics.


Not sure if you ship to Canada or not but If you do I would 100% want a cut of all three of those strains. Sfv,mb15 and I've wanted to get my hands on a chem d clone for over a decade. I would be super grateful if I could get my hands on those cuts


----------



## toomp (Feb 14, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> My Gelato 41 plant from this round is tiny, might get a ounce or two off it, but that's my fault for letting it get root-bound in a solo cup to the point it started autoflowering, then it had to reveg for like two weeks and I couldn't hold off flowering any longer so I put it on top of a 5 gallon bucket and let it ride. Seems to be a slower veg like the MAC, but it REEKS something legendary. My GRCXBBC keeper from seed has always been the dankest smelling strain in my library and the one my friends seem to love the most, but this G41 might take the cake for nose. I just chopped it, so we shall see! The live resin is stronger than anything I have ever smelled.
> 
> The SFV is right up there too and for some reason the one I have under my year old HLG 320 QB stinks more than the one under the Mars Hydro FCE6500. I think it has something to do with the 3500k spectrum? Just makes everything smell more intense.
> 
> ...


was the nanners a problem throughout the grow or just at the end on the smac


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 14, 2022)

toomp said:


> was the nanners a problem throughout the grow or just at the end on the smac


I didn't see any nanners at any point during the flowering of the smac


----------



## toomp (Feb 14, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> I didn't see any nanners at any point during the flowering of the smac


You have nanners at the tip of the buds you took a picture of the smac


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 15, 2022)

toomp said:


> You have nanners at the tip of the buds you took a picture of the smac


looks like new growth to me. Sometimes they can look like a nanner in a way but it is just because the color stands out.


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 15, 2022)

toomp said:


> You have nanners at the tip of the buds you took a picture of the smac


Probably new growth from a day 42 bloom boost with Dry Kool Bloom that I normally add on top of the Athena/Jacks. They always kick back into overdrive for a week or two after that, then start to senesce. The SMAC nugs are practically perfect. Trimmed them yesterday. Got a QP off of a pretty small plant. Will probably be a bit less than a QP once I do a final trim tho and get all the unnecessary sugar leaf removed. 

If you check out my IG, I think the Runtz did the same thing. I kept an eye on it and it never materialized into a pollen sac.


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 15, 2022)

@Auntie Janes Nursery do you ship clones to Canada? I'm definitely interested in your clones .
Been weary to order anything off of strainly but you seem to have a stellar reputation on here. So I would order from you if you ship to Canada. 
Also saw you post you might get the Chem D clone, and I have wanted that cut since 2008 would be very grateful to anyone that could get it for me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> @Auntie Janes Nursery do you ship clones to Canada? I'm definitely interested in your clones .
> Been weary to order anything off of strainly but you seem to have a stellar reputation on here. So I would order from you if you ship to Canada.
> Also saw you post you might get the Chem D clone, and I have wanted that cut since 2008 would be very grateful to anyone that could get it for me.


You keep asking this in an open forum 
I question your motives at this point 
Try the message button


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You keep asking this in an open forum
> I question your motives at this point
> Try the message button


Sorry I'm in a legal country forget it's not legal everywhere.
Really questioning my motives? Wtf is that supposed to mean?
I mean It is a thread about shipping clones and what not so not sure what the problem is?
I'll shoot a pm


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You keep asking this in an open forum
> I question your motives at this point
> Try the message button


To be fair, it is totally legal in Canada, even to ship.

But technically these clones are under 0.3% THC at the time of shipment, and according to the Farm bill that is legal... So prove it, I say.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> To be fair, it is totally legal in Canada, even to ship.
> 
> But technically these clones are under 0.3% THC at the time of shipment, and according to the Farm bill that is legal... So prove it, I say.


That doesn’t really sound like a wonderful opportunity for the sender


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Sorry I'm in a legal country forget it's not legal everywhere.
> Really questioning my motives? Wtf is that supposed to mean?
> I mean It is a thread about shipping clones and what not so not sure what the problem is?
> I'll shoot a pm


Thanks


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2022)

take it off forum actually since auntie isnt an advertiser here you can get them banned for providing customer service


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> take it off forum actually since auntie isnt an advertiser here you can get them banned for providing customer service


Sorry about that, don't want to get anyone in trouble


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Sorry about that, don't want to get anyone in trouble


I do! Auntie Janes Nursery do you ship clones to... Just kidding.


----------



## toomp (Feb 15, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> looks like new growth to me. Sometimes they can look like a nanner in a way but it is just because the color stands out.


With all the talks of testing in here, how mindful should we be about what goes into our compost pile, especially us who use it before its completely broken down


----------



## toomp (Feb 15, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> Probably new growth from a day 42 bloom boost with Dry Kool Bloom that I normally add on top of the Athena/Jacks. They always kick back into overdrive for a week or two after that, then start to senesce. The SMAC nugs are practically perfect. Trimmed them yesterday. Got a QP off of a pretty small plant. Will probably be a bit less than a QP once I do a final trim tho and get all the unnecessary sugar leaf removed.
> 
> If you check out my IG, I think the Runtz did the same thing. I kept an eye on it and it never materialized into a pollen sac.


well im here for the review too man. You got great reviews


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2022)

toomp said:


> With all the talks of testing in here, how mindful should we be about what goes into our compost pile, especially us who use it before its completely broken down


I just cover mine with dead carp


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 15, 2022)

toomp said:


> With all the talks of testing in here, how mindful should we be about what goes into our compost pile, especially us who use it before its completely broken down



I don't like the idea of putting diseased plants into compost, however, the literature that I've seen suggests the microbial life is more than capable of breaking down pretty much anything. So it would probably be ok, but I'd probably have a separate area for composting questionable materials and let it break down 2-3x longer than the regular pile.

I want to start the KNF journey at some point, but I am not sure I am up for it.


----------



## toomp (Feb 15, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> I don't like the idea of putting diseased plants into compost, however, the literature that I've seen suggests the microbial life is more than capable of breaking down pretty much anything. So it would probably be ok, but I'd probably have a separate area for composting questionable materials and let it break down 2-3x longer than the regular pile.
> 
> I want to start the KNF journey at some point, but I am not sure I am up for it.


does this disease extend to fruits and vegetables one might compost?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 15, 2022)

toomp said:


> does this disease extend to fruits and vegetables one might compost?


.02 I would put diseased or infested plants in the garbage or incinerator.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Feb 15, 2022)

toomp said:


> does this disease extend to fruits and vegetables one might compost?


Not unless you're growing hops


----------



## toomp (Feb 15, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Not unless you're growing hops


good to know. because If I dont eat it, it goes in the pile.


----------



## 70DAZE (Feb 16, 2022)

I trimmed up a lower branch of the PCG Runtz to test this AM. It's one of the lower branches, so they didn't get as purple as the tops, but it's hella frosty.

Nose is stronger dry than when it was flowering. Flowering, it seems kind of milder than I expected (but it was in a tent with SFV and Sour D...sooo), but the dried flower is plenty plenty loud with those sweet candy terps you would expect from a strain with the name "Runtz"

Taste translates too, at least on the first volcano bag. I've had Runtz from others before, never by me, and I'd say that out of my collection rn, this is one of the more tasty varietals. Top 5, maybe Top 3...

Resin from handling and trimming is just sticking to my fingers and gumming up my scissors. I use the Chickimasa curved scissors with fluorine coating for trimming. They are the absolute best, and often times in the past they don't really gum up, even on some of my more resiny strains like Plat Garlic and GRCxBBC, but so far everything is gumming them up and I am rubbing them down with iso quite a bit. I'm not mad tho .

I'll share a photo once I get the whole plant trimmed and can showcase some of those beautiful purple tops.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 19, 2022)

A couple orders from last week. Bryan hooked up the Blue Triangle og as a freebie. The Swords og should produce fire and frost. Fingers crossed on finding a amped up hybrid orange.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 19, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> I don't like the idea of putting diseased plants into compost, however, the literature that I've seen suggests the microbial life is more than capable of breaking down pretty much anything. So it would probably be ok, but I'd probably have a separate area for composting questionable materials and let it break down 2-3x longer than the regular pile.
> 
> I want to start the KNF journey at some point, but I am not sure I am up for it.


If you do a proper hot compost with the right carbon to nitrogen ratio you can compost pretty much anything including meat and diseased plants. Most people do cold composting which will not kill pathogens. https://deepgreenpermaculture.com/2010/05/08/hot-compost-composting-in-18-days/?amp=1


----------



## TurboNico (Feb 20, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A couple orders from last week. Bryan hooked up the Blue Triangle og as a freebie. The Swords og should produce fire and frost. Fingers crossed on finding a amped up hybrid orange.
> View attachment 5088543


Have you run the Chocolate OG or the Liquid Swordz?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 20, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> Have you run the Chocolate OG or the Liquid Swordz?


No. I have run chocolate mothman and loved it. Frosty hard nugs, Solid structure, loves being feed with colorful ending.


----------



## 2absolute2purity2 (Feb 23, 2022)

CaliWorthington said:


> It has occurred to me that maybe this strain hates the Vegamatrix nutes that all my other plants (except maybe the Koolato) seem to love. I might as well hit it with chem nutes instead at this point, it can't get much worse. I'll report back on that in a week or two.


Where did u find koolato seeds? I’d love some


----------



## CaliWorthington (Feb 24, 2022)

2absolute2purity2 said:


> Where did u find koolato seeds? I’d love some


Hi. I got them from the breeder TVSB. Looks like his website is back up again.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 27, 2022)

Logic and Copycat(BigDan) are 2 different douche bags,not 1 in the same.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 27, 2022)

TwitchVee said:


> Copycat = Logic from THCfarmer and he is a known crook. Google that one


Copycat is big dan genetix , very well know asshole Google that one


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 27, 2022)

Wasnt copycat selling karma sour d for like 500 a pack and he had another pack of bullshit for 1k I think on his website it’s some 2k packs


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 27, 2022)

Does anyone have good veg pictures of Dookies wedding cake and his GMO. I need to tell which is which.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 27, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Does anyone have good veg pictures of Dookies wedding cake and his GMO. I need to tell which is which.


Those two are quite distinct in veg IMO so if you post up some pics, I'm sure you'd get some help identifying them.


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 27, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Does anyone have good veg pictures of Dookies wedding cake and his GMO. I need to tell which is which.


Wedding cake will straight up give you a sweet smell when you rub the stem. The GMO will be more of a funky gas. But the wedding cake has its own distinct terp to it. Easier to tell the difference.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 27, 2022)

For the sake of keeping it simple does this look like GMO or Wedding Cake. Note the 3 blades on the new leaf.


----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 27, 2022)

general Strainly question.
is selling as simple as giving the buyer your Venmo or cash app info and they send the money?


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 27, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> For the sake of keeping it simple does this look like GMO or Wedding Cake. Note the 3 blades on the new leaf.View attachment 5093243View attachment 5093243View attachment 5093244View attachment 5093245


Looks like Wedding Cake to me


----------



## higher self (Feb 27, 2022)

Looks like Wedding Cake something imo & I've only had her through seed. Definitely has a distinct smell to it as well on stem rubs


----------



## TwistdUp (Feb 27, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Wedding cake will straight up give you a sweet smell when you rub the stem. The GMO will be more of a funky gas. But the wedding cake has its own distinct terp to it. Easier to tell the difference.


Off subject but I tried looking you up on strainly with no luck??


----------



## Auntie Janes Nursery (Feb 27, 2022)

TwistdUp said:


> Off subject but I tried looking you up on strainly with no luck??


Yeah, our premium membership ran out a week ago and strainly just buried the hell out of our posts 

Can always google "Auntie janes nursery strainly" and it should pop up


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 27, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yeah, our premium membership ran out a week ago and strainly just buried the hell out of our posts
> 
> Can always google "Auntie janes nursery strainly" and it should pop up


You going to have gush mints soon?


----------



## catdaddy516 (Feb 27, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> For the sake of keeping it simple does this look like GMO or Wedding Cake. Note the 3 blades on the new leaf.View attachment 5093243View attachment 5093243View attachment 5093244View attachment 5093245


Looks like Wedding Cake.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 28, 2022)

Got me a few cuts from auntie Jane's nursery! Sfv og, glazed apricot gellato and marshmallow og #9. God damn I'm excited! Got a few old gals in my domes along with dookie farms gmo (smf cut).

(Skunk master flex gmo) shooting roots in less than ideal conditions. It's kinda cold. 65F-68F in veg room till it gets warmer! 


Also got a few old gals out to play waiting on roots! Just went into clone dome a day ago though.

Ssh, chem 91, chem D. Can't wait to run these gals again!

Love these leaves!
Left is chem 91 skunk va cut, middle is super silver haze, Right is chem d couple chem d leaf shots below.



Happy growing!


----------



## TwistdUp (Feb 28, 2022)

Man,


Diesel0889 said:


> Got me a few cuts from auntie Jane's nursery! Sfv og, glazed apricot gellato and marshmallow og #9. God damn I'm excited! Got a few old gals in my domes along with dookie farms gmo (smf cut).
> 
> (Skunk master flex gmo) shooting roots in less than ideal conditions. It's kinda cold. 65F-68F in veg room till it gets warmer!
> View attachment 5093519
> ...


I’m envious of you, you’re one fortunate fella. All three would be fantastic to have in the library. Chem d has been on the list for quite some time, what a plant to admire.


----------



## toomp (Feb 28, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> Yeah, our premium membership ran out a week ago and strainly just buried the hell out of our posts
> 
> Can always google "Auntie janes nursery strainly" and it should pop up


gelato sfv gush mints and runts coming soon?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 28, 2022)

Sfv og auntie has atm its on rooted menu . Ask me how I know lol. @Auntie Janes Nursery is a straight shooter and has a good rep here, order with confidence. And I hear cuts are cheap and clean AND REAL! TO MANY BS ARTISTS. Trust the right folks and verify genetics before buying. If they can't tell you hands it's been through or even how they got it..... red flag. Especially when buying cuts you spent $500 on. 

I may have to vend soon... shit who knows. 

Happy growing!


----------



## TwistdUp (Feb 28, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Sfv og auntie has atm its on rooted menu . Ask me how I know lol. @Auntie Janes Nursery is a straight shooter and has a good rep here, order with confidence. And I hear cuts are cheap and clean AND REAL! TO MANY BS ARTISTS. Trust the right folks and verify genetics before buying. If they can't tell you hands it's been through or even how they got it..... red flag. Especially when buying cuts you spent $500 on.
> 
> I may have to vend soon... shit who knows.
> 
> Happy growing!


I wish you would, D and 91 sheesh. Sign me up.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 28, 2022)

@Twistedup currently resetting mama's at present time. I'm considering vending for sure and possibly advertise here who knows!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 28, 2022)

Also not sure if I have room to do rooted cuts or just snips. Trying to figure shit out! If anyone has info related to shipping cuts safely far as me etc. shoot me a dm to keep it out of here etc. Want to hear a few people's opinions on it. I bought and received MANY and only sent a few when I was young and did not give a shit. Just want to be safe! For both party's! I appreciate it VERY MUCH!

Happy growing!


----------



## toomp (Feb 28, 2022)

Growernotashower8586 said:


> I made first order with Auntie Jane Nursery I got the 41 need that fritter I didn’t take cuts off my last one and reveg didn’t go well can’t beat AJN price at all. An how smoothly my order went probably need to get sfv and runtz. If there gushmints pcg then it’s gonna be amazing my gushmints surprise more n more everyday I got that grandi guava from seedcanery.com they got legit venders too.This thread helped me decide between the 41 or miorganics NorCal dosi. Really regret not getting Dookie’s NorCal dosi no lie he had fire. His GMO real GMO you’ll know when you chop it only get more pungent by the day.


does dookie test?


----------



## toomp (Feb 28, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Sfv og auntie has atm its on rooted menu . Ask me how I know lol. @Auntie Janes Nursery is a straight shooter and has a good rep here, order with confidence. And I hear cuts are cheap and clean AND REAL! TO MANY BS ARTISTS. Trust the right folks and verify genetics before buying. If they can't tell you hands it's been through or even how they got it..... red flag. Especially when buying cuts you spent $500 on.
> 
> I may have to vend soon... shit who knows.
> 
> Happy growing!


I def intend to


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ya dookie is a good shit. Has real shit as well.Was in touch with him recently. Still can get cuts but will be done soon as his legal op will be running in okc.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 1, 2022)

@Auntie Janes Nursery



Top left marshmallow og / Apple fritter

seeds sour d x warheads clear water and optimus prime sour d x 4516

gelato 41 / sfv I hit em with my spray let them quarantine a few days then I’ll take em out gives times for the plugs to dry a little too 

I don’t post much Bc it ain’t shit to see yet but soon the party will start ..


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 1, 2022)

All good man. Scoped for bugs.... there are none. Straight to veg room to fill out 9oz solo cups. Then to the 4x8 they go!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 1, 2022)

Mine were clean, no bugs no bull shit. Will check in a bit to see if they were hardened off and see if they sagging a bit or not. Been a few hours now. I misted them in case. They are just on my clone rack atm. No dome etc. Until I flower I won't speak on quality but I have seen absolutely NO reason not to buy with confidence. @Auntie Janes Nursery was on it this am telling me they had arrived 8 min after I had them in hand. Also solid 100% in this thread etc. So far . As of now I am a customer


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2022)

Please stop trying to get around the advertising rules here
This isn’t an auntie James thread or marketing for their company


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery said:


> How is someone completely unaffiliated with us, leaving a review, advertising?? Especially when this whole thread is full of vendors names and reviews. Isn't this an open forum??
> 
> And as far as doing business on here I have respected that. People ask me what's available, what prices are and I stay silent... I am just on here to engage in a community I was in long before I started this clone thing.


Because the thread has turn solely into you, and your marketing an advertising me and @rollitup have asked you to stop and it hasnt.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> Because the thread has turn solely into you, and your marketing an advertising me and @rollitup have asked you to stop and it hasnt.


In all fairness I only see other members post what I guess could be interpreted as advertising for auntie Jane. 
I asked her questions and get no reply. I'm sure it's the same with other people.
Can't really get mad at auntie Jane because her customers come on here and tell of the good experience they have had. 
I have read good and bad reviews of many different vendors on strainly in this thread, it's not just about auntie Jane. Dookie gets mentioned all the time, too bad they don't sell anymore, if they did he would be brought up alot more.

So you aren't allowed to comment on the stuff you get from strainly on the strainly thread?
Cause that kinda sounds like what the whole thread is for.
You can post pics and opinions of lots of breeders on RIU that aren't advertising on your site so don't really see the difference.


----------



## TwistdUp (Mar 2, 2022)

Has anyone grown out nyc diesel from Bens Nursery on Strainly?


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> In all fairness I only see other members post what I guess could be interpreted as advertising for auntie Jane.
> I asked her questions and get no reply. I'm sure it's the same with other people.
> Can't really get mad at auntie Jane because her customers come on here and tell of the good experience they have had.
> I have read good and bad reviews of many different vendors on strainly in this thread, it's not just about auntie Jane. Dookie gets mentioned all the time, too bad they don't sell anymore, if they did he would be brought up alot more.
> ...


No you aren’t allowed to market for someone and give out their listings to try to be sly and get over the advertising rules 
It’s a strainly thread you’re missing a lot of the deleted posts
Not an auntie James thread
It’s a problem. If I went and marketed for someone because they were told not too and consistently did it to get over the rules 
This isn’t a hard concept but maybe it wasn’t explained properly

Let’s drop it now and stop arguing with the staff who have asked kindly to end it


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2022)

.02 why not just pay advertising? You will make it back first sale, I’m certain it’s worth it. I looked into it, the price is reasonable and supports the cost of operating the web site. Then you can openly drive sales also. Everyone wants something for nothing. 
Sheeeeeeeesh!


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> .02 why not just pay advertising? You will make it back first sale, I’m certain it’s worth it. I looked into it, the price is reasonable and supports the cost of operating the web site. Then you can openly drive sales also. Everyone wants something for nothing.
> Sheeeeeeeesh!


I’m not going to allow someone who calls me names and has meltdowns in my inbox demanding I give them every infraction and screenshot deleted posts that were against rules become an advertiser here because they didn’t want to play the rules


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2022)

sunni said:


> I’m not going to allow someone who calls me names and has meltdowns in my inbox demanding I give them every infraction and screenshot deleted posts that were against rules become an advertiser here because they didn’t want to play the rules


That’s completely fair. Glad I didn’t see you taking abuse, I hate that.


----------



## TwistdUp (Mar 3, 2022)

Pretty sad that even here, in this community, people feel the need to control everything. Asking for transparency, in my opinion, SHOULD be championed. Surely everyone can agree that rules do need to exist, but it seems that personal interpretation of these rules maybe limiting content unnecessarily. If it’s a personal issue then maybe that needs to be resolved democratically, honestly, and with others looking at the said issues and determining if there is in fact true fault. No one should be the dictator without checks and balances. Isn’t this America, I thought this was America.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 3, 2022)

TwistdUp said:


> Pretty sad that even here, in this community, people feel the need to control everything. Asking for transparency, in my opinion, SHOULD be championed. Surely everyone can agree that rules do need to exist, but it seems that personal interpretation of these rules maybe limiting content unnecessarily. If it’s a personal issue then maybe that needs to be resolved democratically, honestly, and with others looking at the said issues and determining if there is in fact true fault. No one should be the dictator without checks and balances. Isn’t this America, I thought this was America.



You didn't mention the Bill of Rights! That's usually what Americans say when they are trying to tell us how to run our web site.

The Canadian owner of the site is not concerned about US laws. 

If we didn't deal with spammers every day, then you'd be complaining about that.


----------



## mudballs (Mar 3, 2022)

Helluva long way to fall, just to learn how to get up.


----------



## TwistdUp (Mar 3, 2022)

rollitup said:


> You didn't mention the Bill of Rights! That's usually what Americans say when they are trying to tell us how to run our web site.
> 
> The Canadian owner of the site is not concerned about US laws.
> 
> If we didn't deal with spammers every day, then you'd be complaining about that.


Canadiens should be concerned about Canadien law based on what’s happening today. I truly hope for the sake of FREEDOM everyone stands up and speaks out.


----------



## Lizbell (Mar 3, 2022)

Can’t say the c word around this site…..people get all up their feefees when you call them what they really are


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2022)

Hard to believe, but your constitutional right to free speech means jack when you are a patron of a business. Feel free to stand in your space and say and do what you like, but go to someone else’s space and you need to observe their rules that’s not democratic because this isn’t your right and someone’s website isn’t public in that it’s paid by your taxes, that’s just dumb. You know why you won’t go stand in public spouting all this nonsense about whatever your mad about? Because no one cares what you think, but you want to find an audience and force them because it’s your “right.” Sorry, that’s just wrong and not the way it is in reality.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 3, 2022)

I dont know what the hell most of you are on about but I'm replying to the title of this thread..

Not to forget some of the ridiculous prices... I have only gotten a purchase response on strainly to buy seeds from one person so far (SocalSeedVault). 2 of them never answered, and 1, who lives close to me, is being dodgy and sketchy... or maybe I'm reading the situation wrong..


----------



## TwistdUp (Mar 3, 2022)

I stand for FREEDOM always


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 3, 2022)

Anyone wondering about the chems D and 91 can dm me and I'll let them know where to get it. Not from me but I held both for a long time and can be sure they are real. I'm sure his other cuts are prob legit as well. Unlike most on that shit storm of a site he is legit and will do right by you. I'll never be able to get to everyone that wants em so let me know. I could only help a few a month or so.. Not about cash for me just looking to help a few members out is all. This guy is straight up about source etc. He ships quick as well. Long as you can root lol. 

Happy growing!


----------



## TurboNico (Mar 3, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I dont know what the hell most of you are on about but I'm replying to the title of this thread..
> 
> Not to forget some of the ridiculous prices... I have only gotten a purchase response on strainly to buy seeds from one person so far (SocalSeedVault). 2 of them never answered, and 1, who lives close to me, is being dodgy and sketchy... or maybe I'm reading the situation wrong..


SoCal Seed Vault is a good guy. The indrid cold is some fuego.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 3, 2022)

I have asked if I can post his handle but will not do so without getting a reply from him about it. Those who are wanting them see above post!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 4, 2022)

Member/ cloudlife has a Gandolf type fella with a wood pipe! Enjoy guys and gals.. another real deal (finally). I'd never steer ya wrong, the chems d and 91 are legit. I'm sure my ssh is as well. I won't try to undercut this man if I had a cut to spare either so please don't ask me to. I wouldn't do any wrong by him as I'm fortunate as to have hooked up with him and would like to continue to.. not be a dick and try to corner the market etc.. not the type of guy I am.

Anything else I may have I may deal if I got it in rotation at the time, if I actually end up doing it. It's never about the money more the principle. Don't take money of this man's table. I'm willing to help a few people out as everyone starts somewhere but not fuck him over. I'd send you to him most times anyway. I'd have very few but my point still stands. That boy has some gems. I am in no way affiliated or otherwise. Just a happy guy to have a few of my baby's back after I lost them a few years back.. (buddy in MA fucked up a controler and all my moms died.) Was on my first vacation in years lol! 
He also has intimate knowledge of every cut and can verify hands. It is obvious he is legit and knows wtf he has. Also has some other gems I want! It will be obvious to anyone in the know of these east coast gems that he has the real thing. I hope this helps him out! You can thank me later.

Hope this helps riu members as well as I would not put my rep or respect here on the line for a fake. Every morning when I mist I get that familiar funk I held for 10 years again. I'm thankful. If you are familiar with (any) of his gems you prob will be as well!

Also his cuts are all 100% healthy and 100% when received I will post tomorrow and you will see they are in great shape and still happy as can be. Though they didn't travel far and I had them 8 minutes after they landed at a buddys house as I was in his town that morning running a plow lol.

Imo don't spend the money if you won't have someone or be around to get them anyway or your asking for it in the winter lol.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 4, 2022)

Also when you chat please let him know diesel sent ya. I'd appreciate it!

Happy growing!


----------



## TwistdUp (Mar 4, 2022)

rollitup said:


> You didn't mention the Bill of Rights! That's usually what Americans say when they are trying to tell us how to run our web site.
> 
> The Canadian owner of the site is not concerned about US laws.
> 
> If we didn't deal with spammers every day, then you'd be complaining about that.


Thank you I’m from St. Louis , but now live in San Diego for the clarification, er interpretation on how we Americans try to tell you er Americans , or is it Canadiens how to do things. I’m confused. Do you simply identify as Canadien? How does that work exactly?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 4, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Member/ cloudlife has a Gandolf type fella with a wood pipe! Enjoy guys and gals.. another real deal (finally). I'd never steer ya wrong, the chems d and 91 are legit. I'm sure my ssh is as well. I won't try to undercut this man if I had a cut to spare either so please don't ask me to. I wouldn't do any wrong by him as I'm fortunate as to have hooked up with him and would like to continue to.. not be a dick and try to corner the market etc.. not the type of guy I am.
> 
> Anything else I may have I may deal if I got it in rotation at the time, if I actually end up doing it. It's never about the money more the principle. Don't take money of this man's table. I'm willing to help a few people out as everyone starts somewhere but not fuck him over. I'd send you to him most times anyway. I'd have very few but my point still stands. That boy has some gems. I am in no way affiliated or otherwise. Just a happy guy to have a few of my baby's back after I lost them a few years back.. (buddy in MA fucked up a controler and all my moms died.) Was on my first vacation in years lol!
> He also has intimate knowledge of every cut and can verify hands. It is obvious he is legit and knows wtf he has. Also has some other gems I want! It will be obvious to anyone in the know of these east coast gems that he has the real thing. I hope this helps him out! You can thank me later.
> ...


I can also vouch for Cloudlife. His cuts and service are legit, he knows his shit. He’s a member here at RIU also.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 4, 2022)

When he said in his ad he knows the cuts I can say I def agree. His chem d cut was grown proper and was minimal in verigated leaf compared to someone who does not know what it wants. (In my experience it shows more). I would buy (least the chems) with confidence. I'm sure he don't play and his other cuts are legit as well id say but I have not held everyone of them so I won't say they are. Def a solid vendor and I would not worry bout rooting cuts that arrive as healthy as mine did. He will do you up right. Lucky he is around as not every person claiming to have the real thing does. Hope many people find the gem they are looking for. I hope to grab another couple cuts soon from him if I'm able.

Another question for those whom are familiar. Can anyone that has had both confirm somthing for me. A gal on Instagram I'm familiar with wants a sfv og cut from me in trade for skunktek sour cut. I already hold most diesel cuts and am familiar with all of them except for the skunktek cut. I was told by the man himself he received it just as sour d and his name was just attached to it. He was very front in the fact he did not create it etc. Very cool guy. I have the original sour cut or some people call it the weasel cut. I'm under the impression it's the same cut. If it's different I'd like to scoop it up. If anyone has any info please let me know. I'd take another in trade. Her pics on Instagram suggested the rez sour and skunktek cut are the same and pics suggested that to me. If I recall the rez sour just was another tag on to the original cut. Been a few years lol.. Can anyone here confirm this? She told me there is no real weasel cut and they are the same as well. She said she would trade anyway but wanted to be straight up about it. I can appreciate that for sure.


. Also ecsd I sourced through shoreline genetics a while back now. That was also the real deal. Think he got his at dispensery in Denver he said (I think) Back when my buddy sourced it from Chaco, think it was on (icmag) and he told him he could pass it to me as it was easier than him sending it to me. I had it a long time. My buddy still had a couple of my old pics on his digital camera. it was easy to have it shipped to my buddys through shoreline than to drive across MA to get it free so I took a chance. Wasnt that expensive and I had the cash.My buddy still has that cut and we compared it recently. We both agreed it was better In my living soil beds (coots mix on 12th or 13th cycle now). But it def the same cut. If any of you run Coots mix in large containers I suggest trying it out. It's a serious plant. Cloudlife has ecsd as well. I'm sure it is prob legit. I'll try to find a pic of mine if I can.

Happy growing!


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 4, 2022)

Did anyone tried the outdoor strain pheno of socal??? We're they good?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 4, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> When he said in his ad he knows the cuts I can say I def agree. His chem d cut was grown proper and was minimal in verigated leaf compared to someone who does not know what it wants. (In my experience it shows more). I would buy (least the chems) with confidence. I'm sure he don't play and his other cuts are legit as well id say but I have not held everyone of them so I won't say they are. Def a solid vendor and I would not worry bout rooting cuts that arrive as healthy as mine did. He will do you up right. Lucky he is around as not every person claiming to have the real thing does. Hope many people find the gem they are looking for. I hope to grab another couple cuts soon from him if I'm able.
> 
> Another question for those whom are familiar. Can anyone that has had both confirm somthing for me. A gal on Instagram I'm familiar with wants a sfv og cut from me in trade for skunktek sour cut. I already hold most diesel cuts and am familiar with all of them except for the skunktek cut. I was told by the man himself he received it just as sour d and his name was just attached to it. He was very front in the fact he did not create it etc. Very cool guy. I have the original sour cut or some people call it the weasel cut. I'm under the impression it's the same cut. If it's different I'd like to scoop it up. If anyone has any info please let me know. I'd take another in trade. Her pics on Instagram suggested the rez sour and skunktek cut are the same and pics suggested that to me. If I recall the rez sour just was another tag on to the original cut. Been a few years lol.. Can anyone here confirm this? She told me there is no real weasel cut and they are the same as well. She said she would trade anyway but wanted to be straight up about it. I can appreciate that for sure.
> 
> ...


This answers some questions I had appreciate your insight

I got some snips of aj and loompa both of them take forever to clone does the ecsd chaco take a while ? The loompa made roots faster but that aj is slow

I’m gonna get the shoreline cut of sour next week and see for myself


----------



## tokesalot74 (Mar 6, 2022)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just ordered Kandy Kush and OG#18 from Savage Gardens. Supposed to be pre-2010 DNA genetics...


How did your clones from savage gardens turn out


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 8, 2022)

Dookie has a clean gmo and runs 3 for $250 w/free overnight sometimes or just 100. I had mine tested and it was clean.. my Shinobu cuts were fucking junk and infested with thrip damage and i only got some of my order as well never received the rest. Hope he's got his shit together. 

My list of approved vendors

Cloudlife
Auntie Jane
Dookie farms
Shoreline genetics

I have a idea that a few others are OK as well but won't vouch until I buy. These above were clean of bs and bugs etc and I got them healthy. There's to many amateur growers that needing to learn how to fucking grow before vending!!!! Pisses me off!!! Or people that buy and try to undercut everyone at 300 per and sell them themselves for 100. Kind of a dick move imo. Not saying don't hook a few people up but you feed the hand that fed you etc. Only way to build a solid relationship. If you know they got it and you can't send them where they can get it. Most of my clone only cuts were given to me free from forum members just because I helped them or did them a solid. Jmo... Alot of them the source of original cut etc.





70DAZE said:


> I'd love to get my hands on an original cut of Sour Diesel, but I am not sure which I want. I believe Dookie had one that I inquired about, but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Someone on Strainly called "Get Seeds Right Here, has the East Coast SD for 350 a cut. It's tempting.
> 
> ...



Shoreline will get you legit ecsd snips cheap. I think cloudlife has them to. My buddy grabbed skunktek sour d from him as well. Looks 100% like the "weasel" cut (original)(not sure on the weasel thing 100%). I talked with skunktek recently as well. He said he got it about 17 years ago and it was just sour diesel. His name got attached to it after the fact and he would have nothing about bring credited with the cut. No bs that guy. Cool dude.
Cloudlife has ecsd and the "skunktek" cut prob depends if any snips are ready. 

Dookie said his was not the one he remembers but very good non the less. These guys dont bone people and have legit cuts and give it to you straight.

ill post a nug pic in a min of ecsd as i cant find a flower pic atm. (shoreline) got 3 or 4 snips for 100 or 150 it was a while ago now. My sour cut is the original and was sourced from a buddy in NY state. Have grown it side by side from other original sour cuts as well. One in the same. If I remember the "rez" cut was the same as well, he just got tagged with it like skunktek. Can't be positive lol. 

Hope this helps!

Happy growing!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 8, 2022)

I just got a message from Strainly. No more clone sales allowed after March 14th without entering a license number into your profile.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2022)

Well shit...


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Whew, that was close


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 8, 2022)

Let me get my fav vendors emails from now


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 8, 2022)

Can we get around that stupid bs by selling snips lol... they will loose half or more of there revenue! Glad I have a good stable I'll never get sick of...

Happy growing!


----------



## mudballs (Mar 8, 2022)

Souvenir branch/w leaves, not for rooting and growing


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 8, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> I just got a message from Strainly. No more clone sales allowed after March 14th without entering a license number into your profile.


Is that based on your state? I haven’t gotten that email or message from Strainly


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 9, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> When he said in his ad he knows the cuts I can say I def agree. His chem d cut was grown proper and was minimal in verigated leaf compared to someone who does not know what it wants. (In my experience it shows more). I would buy (least the chems) with confidence. I'm sure he don't play and his other cuts are legit as well id say but I have not held everyone of them so I won't say they are. Def a solid vendor and I would not worry bout rooting cuts that arrive as healthy as mine did. He will do you up right. Lucky he is around as not every person claiming to have the real thing does. Hope many people find the gem they are looking for. I hope to grab another couple cuts soon from him if I'm able.
> 
> Another question for those whom are familiar. Can anyone that has had both confirm somthing for me. A gal on Instagram I'm familiar with wants a sfv og cut from me in trade for skunktek sour cut. I already hold most diesel cuts and am familiar with all of them except for the skunktek cut. I was told by the man himself he received it just as sour d and his name was just attached to it. He was very front in the fact he did not create it etc. Very cool guy. I have the original sour cut or some people call it the weasel cut. I'm under the impression it's the same cut. If it's different I'd like to scoop it up. If anyone has any info please let me know. I'd take another in trade. Her pics on Instagram suggested the rez sour and skunktek cut are the same and pics suggested that to me. If I recall the rez sour just was another tag on to the original cut. Been a few years lol.. Can anyone here confirm this? She told me there is no real weasel cut and they are the same as well. She said she would trade anyway but wanted to be straight up about it. I can appreciate that for sure.
> 
> ...


I'm in MA and know a older head(he's in his mid 50s) that's has the real deal chem D cut as well and has had since early 2000s think around 2001. It has variegated leaves but I feel it tends to show up more when someone isn't feeding the chem D properly. Cloudlifes cut looks pretty much the same as my friends cut( I posted a few pics of it a while back). In my opinion the old school sour and chems blow away most of the new school gelato cookies dom hybrids, always have loved chems/sour's terps and potency, anyone that's hasn't tried them should. Feel the old school elites are making a comeback though in my mind chems/ sour has always been at the top


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 9, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> SoCal Seed Vault is a good guy. The indrid cold is some fuego.


Sent me indrid cold as a freebie I was wondering about them


----------



## LGND (Mar 9, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> When he said in his ad he knows the cuts I can say I def agree. His chem d cut was grown proper and was minimal in verigated leaf compared to someone who does not know what it wants. (In my experience it shows more). I would buy (least the chems) with confidence. I'm sure he don't play and his other cuts are legit as well id say but I have not held everyone of them so I won't say they are. Def a solid vendor and I would not worry bout rooting cuts that arrive as healthy as mine did. He will do you up right. Lucky he is around as not every person claiming to have the real thing does. Hope many people find the gem they are looking for. I hope to grab another couple cuts soon from him if I'm able.
> 
> Another question for those whom are familiar. Can anyone that has had both confirm somthing for me. A gal on Instagram I'm familiar with wants a sfv og cut from me in trade for skunktek sour cut. I already hold most diesel cuts and am familiar with all of them except for the skunktek cut. I was told by the man himself he received it just as sour d and his name was just attached to it. He was very front in the fact he did not create it etc. Very cool guy. I have the original sour cut or some people call it the weasel cut. I'm under the impression it's the same cut. If it's different I'd like to scoop it up. If anyone has any info please let me know. I'd take another in trade. Her pics on Instagram suggested the rez sour and skunktek cut are the same and pics suggested that to me. If I recall the rez sour just was another tag on to the original cut. Been a few years lol.. Can anyone here confirm this? She told me there is no real weasel cut and they are the same as well. She said she would trade anyway but wanted to be straight up about it. I can appreciate that for sure.
> 
> ...


I have the "skunktek" cut and will be flowering her out in a few weeks. Was told she goes 11-12 weeks so we will see if she's legit. Been searching for a real sour for a bit now.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 9, 2022)

LGND said:


> I have the "skunktek" cut and will be flowering her out in a few weeks. Was told she goes 11-12 weeks so we will see if she's legit. Been searching for a real sour for a bit now.


I’m planning to take mine at least 11 weeks. I have 3-4 weeks left


----------



## LGND (Mar 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Is that based on your state? I haven’t gotten that email or message from Strainly


 I know you have to have "I agree to receive occasional emails from the Strainly team" checked off under your notification settings to get the emails. Below is what the email said:

-members wanting to post clones need to have a valid license number on their profile (dedicated field)
-members wanting to post clones need to be Pro members (https://www.strainly.io/en/subscription)


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 9, 2022)

LGND said:


> I know you have to have "I agree to receive occasional emails from the Strainly team" checked off under your notification settings to get the emails. Below is what the email said:
> 
> -members wanting to post clones need to have a valid license number on their profile (dedicated field)
> -members wanting to post clones need to be Pro members (https://www.strainly.io/en/subscription)


A hundo a month AND a ‘valid’ license? It was fun while it lasted haha


----------



## SuperNice (Mar 9, 2022)

I don’t see how they’ll be able to verify the license number.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 9, 2022)

007-420-69 is my license number. You guys can use it if you want lol


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 9, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> I don’t see how they’ll be able to verify the license number.


They won't, its probably just another step to cover themselves legally..


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Is that based on your state? I haven’t gotten that email or message from Strainly


That is certainly possible. I'm in California.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> I don’t see how they’ll be able to verify the license number.


It's all public info. Hell, California emails me an updated spreadsheet about once a month with EVERYONE'S info, even suspended licenses.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2022)

If they all put as much care as AJN does on the sending end, it would be a perfect world. Lol Greatly impressed. Kudos, sir!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 9, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> It's all public info. Hell, California emails me an updated spreadsheet about once a month with EVERYONE'S info, even suspended licenses.


Public info and reasonably being able to verify are 2 different things.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm in MA and know a older head(he's in his mid 50s) that's has the real deal chem D cut as well and has had since early 2000s think around 2001. It has variegated leaves but I feel it tends to show up more when someone isn't feeding the chem D properly. Cloudlifes cut looks pretty much the same as my friends cut( I posted a few pics of it a while back). In my opinion the old school sour and chems blow away most of the new school gelato cookies dom hybrids, always have loved chems/sour's terps and potency, anyone that's hasn't tried them should. Feel the old school elites are making a comeback though in my mind chems/ sour has always been at the top


 Ya man me to sour and chems is my Flo. Cloudlifes is Def legit and I'm sure his other shit is well sourced. After talking a bit you will get that impression he's grown all of them a shit ton. I have the same opinion on chem d. Verigated leaves show much more when it's not getting taken care of properly. (Love my living soil beds) can't wait to run it. Its also a solid yielder imo. Will prob be a couple months before I can get to it but stay tuned. I may throw one in a pot next to my bed if it's rooted soon. I hope it drives sales his way. He deserves it for giving it to ya straight.



LGND said:


> I have the "skunktek" cut and will be flowering her out in a few weeks. Was told she goes 11-12 weeks so we will see if she's legit. Been searching for a real sour for a bit now.



Ya man post it up when ya can I'm Def curious. Imo depending on feed or synthetic vs organic etc there is always some variation in the same cut but we should have a good idea. My cut of sour came from NY state and been in his family for over 20 years. I Def think it's real deal. The day I opened the mail I got a non mistake able smell lol. It's what I remember. I've been told by skunktek it's the same cut. I'll post up in couple months or if rooted soon I may do small pots next to bed. I have 2 sour cuts in bed now but different source all together so no idea yet. This one in my bed atm. Still a baby lol..

Heres a shot of ecsd i got from shoreline


Ecsd from shoreline. Down to scraps but the quality didn't suffer down low. All came down same day and it fucking stinks. Kind of stuff ya don't want to have in your pocket around town. Ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 9, 2022)

My cut of sour is ok at 10-11 weeks under led in coots mix in beds,11 to 12 under hid de1000, same setup other than lighting. For some reason the led seen to finish it out faster... your experience may vary. 

Happy growing!


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ecsd from shoreline


I also have this cut. This is my first run with it and it's really nice, smells just about how I remember from the early 2000's.

Little sample I took last night from the bottom, nice and fat down there too.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 9, 2022)

I had it for years and missed it it was a fair enough price and it was real as well. I can complain. I took cuts  at day 8 of 12-12.... don't do that and stay on it unlike me. Mama cut was not happy for a bit. Kicking back to veg atm. Was shooting singles for a minute lol. I'll see if I can snag a pic shortly lol. It's funny but will reset just fine. Pulling cuts another week or 2. Will keep this one till new cut is hardened off and got good roots. Will prob get in a good 10 gallon. Few of my buddys are nagging me lol. Shoreline is legit and will get my business in the future. I even have a couple ecsd bx3 going from him atm. Last 3 or 4 were all male.

Also for those interested in dookie farms cuts (all legit) He said I can put his info up when we chatted today.

Currently 150 per cut far as I know
@dookiefarmsgenetics2 on Instagram 
Said more strains soon. I buy from him with confidence and he's fair on price.

Gmo (skunk master flex)
Icc (phinest)
Mac 1 (caps cut)


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 10, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Public info and reasonably being able to verify are 2 different things.


It's just an example


----------



## sosincere (Mar 10, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Which sellers did u wrong?? I'm still wondering about testing some vendor except nine leaf that not far from home and got a solid review in my area


I don't want to call those sellers out specifically, rather focus on the good ones... but I did leave an honest and accurate review for them on strainly. My opinion of strainly is that if a person has over 10 positive feedback, responds to you quickly, and can ship out the same day... they are winners in my book and are taking their job seriously. In case it helps anyone, here's the vendors I successfully received healthy clones from so far, in order of how well they did

Shoreline - shipped same day, fast responses, 100+ positive reviews, clone and seeds look healthy, small selection of clones (4)
Lolas Lovely Clones - shipped same day, fast responses, verified clone-onlys with proof/receipts, large selection of clones (20+)
Bens Nursery - shipped same day, fast responses, 25+ positive reviews, great prices, clones came healthy in a nice shipper
Pots & Plugs - shipped same day, fast responses, 150+ positive reviews, great prices, clones didn't arrive in best shape/packaging
Shinobi Cuts - shipped in 1 week, slow responses, 100+ reviews, clones didn't arrive in best shape/packaging

I have some of Bens, Pots Plugs, and Shinobis gear currently at day 7 of bloom... they are all looking good so far


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 10, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I don't want to call those sellers out specifically, rather focus on the good ones... but I did leave an honest and accurate review for them on strainly. My opinion of strainly is that if a person has over 10 positive feedback, responds to you quickly, and can ship out the same day... they are winners in my book and are taking their job seriously. In case it helps anyone, here's the vendors I successfully received healthy clones from so far, in order of how well they did
> 
> Shoreline - shipped same day, fast responses, 100+ positive reviews, clone and seeds look healthy, small selection of clones (4)
> Lolas Lovely Clones - shipped same day, fast responses, verified clone-onlys with proof/receipts, large selection of clones (20+)
> ...


I thank you for your positive feed back on the good vendors. But I also would like a list of bad vendors. Bot positive aswell as negative help future buys look for the good and steer clear of the bad.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 10, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> I had it for years and missed it it was a fair enough price and it was real as well. I can complain. I took cuts  at day 8 of 12-12.... don't do that and stay on it unlike me. Mama cut was not happy for a bit. Kicking back to veg atm. Was shooting singles for a minute lol. I'll see if I can snag a pic shortly lol. It's funny but will reset just fine. Pulling cuts another week or 2. Will keep this one till new cut is hardened off and got good roots. Will prob get in a good 10 gallon. Few of my buddys are nagging me lol. Shoreline is legit and will get my business in the future. I even have a couple ecsd bx3 going from him atm. Last 3 or 4 were all male.
> 
> Also for those interested in dookie farms cuts (all legit) He said I can put his info up when we chatted today.
> 
> ...


Glad to know dookie is back and rolling always likes him.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 10, 2022)

Pots and Plugs sent me fresh corn starch powder as pollen 2x twice


----------



## Seth Rich (Mar 11, 2022)

Cloney's listed flowering times are a red flag, he has several strains double listed with one at <8 weeks and one at 60-70 days, what's up with that? Feed back please, if anyone has experience, thanks!


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 11, 2022)

Some people in there are kind of testy, others are okay, so many nice clones to buy, sadly seeds are my only option there.

Was inspired by others here mentioning KropDuster, so had a few dollars to spare so just ordered his Talighani and Peunut Buttter Slurricane, shall be fun to grow out.

Have a Great weekend people...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 11, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Pots and Plugs sent me fresh corn starch powder as pollen 2x twice


I've stored pollen in corn starch 
How do you know he doesn't?


----------



## Feijao (Mar 11, 2022)

Have another room of @Auntie Janes Nursery Slurty3 and Marshmallow OG coming down in a couple of days. Here are a couple pictures of lowers. I have not a had what I would consider a good run of either plant yet. With that being said, they are both kicking ass, excited to get them both dialed in. This is the first time I have ever grown with LEDs. I kept hearing that LEDs were great but you had to relearn your tech and plants before you get the most out of them, I underestimated that. I've grown a lot over the past 14ish years, in all kids of systems, with all kids of lighting ie. HPS, MH, ceramic hps, CMH, DE, Plasma, and nothing changed the plants more than LED has. Fucking headache with these things, but I sucked at HPS once upon a time as well 

M OG


Slurty


Both these fuckers stack! I got Slurty for the yields I had heard about, and Marshmallow because I'm a sucker for anything with Chem in it. Surprisingly Marshmallow looks to have yielded more than Slurty under the LEDs as well as HPS, will know for sure soon. If your looking for a nice branchy plant Slurty kicks all kinds of ass, Marshmallow needs lots of topping and training to become the low plant count trees that I am after. I'll try to get a better video before I harvest, until then a still.


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 11, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Have another room of @Auntie Janes Nursery Slurty3 and Marshmallow OG coming down in a couple of days. Here are a couple pictures of lowers. I have not a had what I would consider a good run of either plant yet. With that being said, they are both kicking ass, excited to get them both dialed in. This is the first time I have ever grown with LEDs. I kept hearing that LEDs were great but you had to relearn your tech and plants before you get the most out of them, I underestimated that. I've grown a lot over the past 14ish years, in all kids of systems, with all kids of lighting ie. HPS, MH, ceramic hps, CMH, DE, Plasma, and nothing changed the plants more than LED has. Fucking headache with these things, but I sucked at HPS once upon a time as well
> 
> M OG
> View attachment 5099946
> ...


How would you describe the terp profile of the marshmallow og ??


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks like a lot of vendors no longer have open listings and there's no way to contact anyone unless they have an open listing, previously you could contact someone even without an open listing.


----------



## Shrombology (Mar 12, 2022)

Want to say, I’ve made a recent purchase from PNWStrainHunter. His customer service has been awesome and he does good prices for repeat customers or bulk sales. I’ll check back in around 8 weeks from now with bud pics.
Anyone else run his gear recently?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Mar 12, 2022)

Shrombology said:


> Want to say, I’ve made a recent purchase from PNWStrainHunter. His customer service has been awesome and he does good prices for repeat customers or bulk sales. I’ll check back in around 8 weeks from now with bud pics.
> Anyone else run his gear recently?


Only cut I kept from any Strainly vendors is his Gelato 33. Came with russets and I'm fairly certain is not legit, but a great plant nonetheless that I've run many times now. She turns straight purple and gassy as hell, with good potency, decent yield, super easy to trim. Real pretty too. Can't ask for much more and I just can't justify letting her go despite not being the real 33. She'll be around for a while. 

You should scope your plants though for real.


----------



## sosincere (Mar 12, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Pots and Plugs sent me fresh corn starch powder as pollen 2x twice


I think you may have been mistaken, lots of people mix the pollen with corn starch to help it last longer in storage. It keeps the pollen dry, as the moisture is absorbed by the starch. Did you ask them?? I even do this myself, and the starch mixed pollen still performs as expected. Also, it's hard to believe someone sending corn starch would have almost 200 positive feedback?! I recently put a couple of their plants in flower, as well as some Bens Nursery and Shinobi Cuts gear. Ill post some shots when things start stacking but so far they all look great... Just wanted to let everyone know that cornstarch is a common tool in pollen storage, hope u didn't throw out good pollen!


----------



## Shrombology (Mar 13, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Only cut I kept from any Strainly vendors is his Gelato 33. Came with russets and I'm fairly certain is not legit, but a great plant nonetheless that I've run many times now. She turns straight purple and gassy as hell, with good potency, decent yield, super easy to trim. Real pretty too. Can't ask for much more and I just can't justify letting her go despite not being the real 33. She'll be around for a while.
> 
> You should scope your plants though for real.


 Scoped the cuts when they came, no bugs or PM or anything like that. Like I said, I have no complaints at all so far.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 13, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Looks like a lot of vendors no longer have open listings and there's no way to contact anyone unless they have an open listing, previously you could contact someone even without an open listing.


Don’t see any evidence of this, can you elaborate?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 13, 2022)

All of my clone listing have been closed by Strainly because I haven’t paid to be a pro member


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 13, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> All of my clone listing have been closed by Strainly because I haven’t paid to be a pro member


Lame. 

My seed listing is still open. Never sold clones there despite having a large library. Guess it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 13, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> All of my clone listing have been closed by Strainly because I haven’t paid to be a pro member


How much is the fee to be a pro member?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How much is the fee to be a pro member?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 13, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> How much is the fee to be a pro member?


Hundo/month. Small discount if you pay for 6 or 12 months


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 13, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> Lame.
> 
> My seed listing is still open. Never sold clones there despite having a large library. Guess it was fun while it lasted.


I still have seeds listed as well


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 13, 2022)

First pic marshmallow og
Second pic Apple fritter

the party has started I will be adding stuff over the weeks

I spilled a old res bucket all over that plants that the white stuff u see on some leaves .. like 6 month old nutes lol


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 14, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I think you may have been mistaken, lots of people mix the pollen with corn starch to help it last longer in storage. It keeps the pollen dry, as the moisture is absorbed by the starch. Did you ask them?? I even do this myself, and the starch mixed pollen still performs as expected. Also, it's hard to believe someone sending corn starch would have almost 200 positive feedback?! I recently put a couple of their plants in flower, as well as some Bens Nursery and Shinobi Cuts gear. Ill post some shots when things start stacking but so far they all look great... Just wanted to let everyone know that cornstarch is a common tool in pollen storage, hope u didn't throw out good pollen!


bruh… pure corn starch back 2 back times … I’ve made tons of my own crosses … dude offered me a refund/more pollen… but wanted my phone number to talk to me…. Pass pass pass


----------



## sosincere (Mar 14, 2022)

Its true, Strainly has now made it so you cannot contact a user if they do not have a listing listed. You also cannot list clones unless you pay $100 a month and provide a grow license number. It sucks because there was a lot of small time growers I got good plants from that will refuse to pay $100. But at the same time, it means that only the people who are really serious about selling clones will remain on Strainly. Wont be any scammers willing to pay that monthly fee.

Also, If anyone believes a clone seller's "clone only" sourcing story, without undisputable physical evidence that they obtained such clone only from said source........you are being extremely naive. They should also be able to provide THEIR OWN pictures of the plant budding and THEIR OWN trimmed finished product pictures, or your taking a gamble. In this new world of clout, I assure you that there are no shortage of people willing to make up a cool clone sourcing story to sell you a $500+ clone. The fact is... unless you got the clone from THE one source that CREATED it, you will never ever be 100% certain that its the real clone only. Doesnt matter how good it is


----------



## sosincere (Mar 14, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> bruh… pure corn starch back 2 back times … I’ve made tons of my own crosses … dude offered me a refund/more pollen… but wanted my phone number to talk to me…. Pass pass pass


So he offered you a refund and was willing to talk to you personally on the phone, and you did not give him chance to explain? Dont u think it would have been helpful to know what he had to say? In the year 2022 this is considered great service. I can assure you that a bad seller/scammer would not do either of these things. Can you explain how you determined it was 100% corn starch? Hey I guess we all see things differently...


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 14, 2022)

You really shouldn't have to pay 100 a month to be on that site to sell clones it's laughable then again i never messed with strianly so i don't know how many people use them what the overhead is against cost . I can't see them making anyone but small time players and rip off artist any money so i always stayed away .
That being said i'm sure their are plenty of people who do the right thing as well just don't buy into the whole free the people . Cash is king and whoever has the cash makes the rules just remember in life you get what you pay for most of the time . But 100 a month that is kind of steep for what that site offers .


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> You really shouldn't have to pay 100 a month to be on that site to sell clones it's laughable then again i never messed with strianly so i don't know how many people use them what the overhead is against cost . I can't see them making anyone but small time players and rip off artist any money so i always stayed away .
> That being said i'm sure their are plenty of people who do the right thing as well just don't buy into the whole free the people . Cash is king and whoever has the cash makes the rules just remember in life you get what you pay for most of the time . But 100 a month that is kind of steep for what that site offers .


Pennies for what some are making off clone prices. And seeds for that matter, albeit free. Don’t have to mess with making or maintaining website. Most details handled by messages or email of your choice i.e. payments, questions etc. More use it than you realize, just sayin. I’m glad it’s an option as I’m thinkin bout throwin some beans on there.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2022)

I'd sure like to know what has happened to make them take this approach...

I've got a few theories:
A) They are trying to position themselves as the "ebay" of weed and trying to keep the government off their back by being "legal"
B) They are compromised by Corporate Cannabis to privatize the site and limit the flow of Genetics to hobbyist growers and their competition.
C) DEA has got him and this invasive bullshit is just investigative tactics where they sit back and build cases against everyone with a clone dome and a t5.
D) All of the above.

I've used Strainly and had good success with the people I've dealt with on there. It was good while it lasted, no one will be shipping cuts to Canada now. So it's pretty much dead to me.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 14, 2022)

I don’t think it’s that deep strainly has been around for years it didn’t take off until about 2-3 years ago tops 

There like any other business the site traffic and sellers now can actually make a profitable business so there turning it into a business.. without payment it’s just Craigslist.. u might find a deal or u might get taken 

there was another site like strainly 10 years ago but it was only buds that site turned to shit but at one point u could have really gotten some fire from good people .. 100 a month to reach a audience of thousands consistently is not bad it’s 30 days in a month so like 3 bucks a day .. strainly needs To be more active tho if there gonna start collecting that kind of cash like banning bad sellers and a real review system not that bullshit they have


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2022)

Auntie Janes marshmallow og 9 starting some new growth 5 days after receipt and from mailbox to grow bags. Root shock shmoot shock, lol , I read bout it, I don’t see it. Under a blurple even. Given the way they were shipped, no surprise they both lived. Kudos to AJN


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 14, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Auntie Janes marshmallow og 9 starting some new growth 5 days after receipt and from mailbox to grow bags. Root shock shmoot shock, lol , I read bout it, I don’t see it. Under a blurple even. Given the way they were shipped, no surprise they both lived. Kudos to AJN


Good to hear. They are looking nice and healthy. Was really hoping to purchase some clones from auntie jane
To bad she hasn't responded to my message from a week ago. Last response I got from her was almost a month ago. But unfortunately at that time was too cold for me to receive clones, now she won't respond at all.


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 14, 2022)

Weird I have gotten a pretty prompt response both times I have sent an inquiry. Are you messaging from here or on Strainly?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2022)

Strainly was faster than here. I just opened a listing and started messaging back and forth.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 14, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Good to hear. They are looking nice and healthy. Was really hoping to purchase some clones from auntie jane
> To bad she hasn't responded to my message from a week ago. Last response I got from her was almost a month ago. But unfortunately at that time was too cold for me to receive clones, now she won't respond at all.


I’ve had no troubles contacting them
Last week even
Maybe somebody is on vacation god forbid


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 14, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Weird I have gotten a pretty prompt response both times I have sent an inquiry. Are you messaging from here or on Strainly?


Strainly
She responded a month ago pretty quickly but it was too cold for me to have them sent. So I sent a apology message for wasting her time cause of the cold.
Originally just asked if she shipped to Canada and was excited when I could get snips and inquired about a few strains but weather was a no go. So tried again last week seeing how it was going to be warm all week.

I've messaged Ben's Nursery and got quick responses so far. According to his reviews he sends them pretty quick. Have saw a few members on here order from him but don't see any final pics yet.
Guess I might just bite the bullet and order some from him.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 14, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Strainly
> She responded a month ago pretty quickly but it was too cold for me to have them sent. So I sent a apology message for wasting her time cause of the cold.
> Originally just asked if she shipped to Canada and was excited when I could get snips and inquired about a few strains but weather was a no go. So tried again last week seeing how it was going to be warm all week.
> 
> ...


Just message her again, that's what you've gotta do sometimes..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 14, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Strainly
> She responded a month ago pretty quickly but it was too cold for me to have them sent. So I sent a apology message for wasting her time cause of the cold.
> Originally just asked if she shipped to Canada and was excited when I could get snips and inquired about a few strains but weather was a no go. So tried again last week seeing how it was going to be warm all week.
> 
> ...


All his cuts come heated 
Too much so if anything 
But you do you 
Just don’t bash a well known source doing it above and beyond 
PLEASE


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 14, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Just message her again, that's what you've gotta do sometimes..


Ya might do that, just don't want to annoy her. Lol


Herb & Suds said:


> All his cuts come heated
> Too much so if anything
> But you do you
> Just don’t bash a well known source doing it above and beyond
> PLEASE


All janes cuts come heated?
If so I'm down to get some anytime as I think the -20 to -30 is over.
Not trying to bash anyone, just wanted to see if anyone else was getting replies from her.
like you said might be on holiday or be sick.
You ever try Ben's Nursery?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 15, 2022)

I stay away from aromatic theraputics, he went from doing legit cuts to pheno hunting his own cuts out of packs of seeds, to just chucking his own crosses from his own cuts.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Ya might do that, just don't want to annoy her. Lol
> 
> All janes cuts come heated?
> If so I'm down to get some anytime as I think the -20 to -30 is over.
> ...


She is a He by the way and i'm sure she will poke her nipples in here at some point try PMing her !


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 15, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> She is a He by the way and i'm sure she will poke her nipples in here at some point try PMing her !


Thanks, didn't know
I messaged him again on strainly
Don't want to get him in trouble with the mods over here.
Anybody used fireside? 
They seem to have alot of elite cuts listed. Saw they have chem D and rez sour diesel listed, two cuts I've been dying to get my hands on.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Thanks, didn't know
> I messaged him again on strainly
> Don't want to get him in trouble with the mods over here.
> Anybody used fireside?
> They seem to have alot of elite cuts listed. Saw they have chem D and rez sour diesel listed, two cuts I've been dying to get my hands on.


No worries Boss and this is just a suggestion idc who you buy your clones /snips from but for the love of god get them from someone that has had their cuts HLVd tested it's a must unless you know the person and still even then . 
Now for all i know AJN has done so and if not you might wanna pony up the extra change and buy tested cuts.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Mar 15, 2022)

what you guys think about cloney saprano? He's offering clones for 2000$ a piece, original texas shoreline.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 15, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> what you guys think about cloney saprano? He's offering clones for 2000$ a piece, original texas shoreline.


that is insane, and no guarantees it's the real thing. Lots of people claim to have this cut and very VERY few actually have the real thing from Houston Texas area. Even in Houston, it's has such a history that there were multiple different buds called "Shoreline", but again, only one that is the real thing. It was kind-of a colloquial name for stinky weed in Texas, like calling all soda "Coke".


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Mar 15, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> that is insane, and no guarantees it's the real thing. Lots of people claim to have this cut and very VERY few actually have the real thing from Houston Texas area. Even in Houston, it's has such a history that there were multiple different buds called "Shoreline", but again, only one that is the real thing. It was kind-of a colloquial name for stinky weed in Texas, like calling all soda "Coke".


yeah I thought It was pretty loco myself, for something that might not even be the real thing, He also has chem 91 for a 1000


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 15, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> what you guys think about cloney saprano? He's offering clones for 2000$ a piece, original texas shoreline.


Clearly looking for a pigeon. Don't be a pigeon kids


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 15, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I dont know what the hell most of you are on about but I'm replying to the title of this thread..
> 
> Not to forget some of the ridiculous prices... I have only gotten a purchase response on strainly to buy seeds from one person so far (SocalSeedVault). 2 of them never answered, and 1, who lives close to me, is being dodgy and sketchy... or maybe I'm reading the situation wrong..


Socal Seedvault is the shit. I purchased Strawberry Diesel 10 pack for a mere 30$, his shipping time was delayed and so he gave me a pack of Blueberry Cannatonic, my choice. Also something else, the package should be here tomorrow and I'll know. What an awesome company. A++++

Stay away from Zenbeans, Green Stash Seeds and NY Pif. Fucking fuck those motherfuckers. They're scams and deadbeats.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 15, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Socal Seedvault is the shit. I purchased Strawberry Diesel 10 pack for a mere 30$, his shipping time was delayed and so he gave me a pack of Blueberry Cannatonic, my choice. Also something else, the package should be here tomorrow and I'll know. What an awesome company. A++++
> 
> Stay away from Zenbeans, Green Stash Seeds and NY Pif. Fucking fuck those motherfuckers. They're scams and deadbeats.


What was that sorry i couldn't hear you over the Vacuum sealer and the Bean counter ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 15, 2022)

Is socal seed vault the same one that used to be holistic nursery? I used to order from them a lot a while back, used to always hook up good freebies…one time he threw in edibles and a vape pen and people were upset about that stuff in their mailbox.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 15, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Is socal seed vault the same one that used to be holistic nursery? I used to order from them a lot a while back, used to always hook up good freebies…one time he threw in edibles and a vape pen and people were upset about that stuff in their mailbox.


i have no clue. i merely know he goes by socal seed vault and he's great..


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Mar 15, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> what you guys think about cloney saprano? He's offering clones for 2000$ a piece, original texas shoreline.


The pic of shoreline he's using is stolen from @pipsweed. If you look thru @riotseedco feed on IG you'll see that pic reposted from Pip last week.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 15, 2022)

Cloney Soprano's a scumbag. 2000$, I cant imagine anyone dumb enough to agree to that. Dickface Matt Riot is another super capitalist, real talented at sucking as much money as he can from people. I'd slap these people in person.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 15, 2022)

Is SoCal seed vault the same guy that had the seedbank ?
It was called so cal seed vault or bank too but who knows people just use names now 

I want the Mb15 but if I’m being honest I’m not tryna pay 150$ when I had it for 50 from momma funk twice .. I don’t usually complain I just can’t do it knowing it had it from the same source for less


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 15, 2022)

https://www.strainly.io/en/coyoteelite

that's him.

and i get it. i can only pass along what i know... i got a great deal from him..


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Mar 15, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Cloney Soprano's a scumbag. 2000$, I cant imagine anyone dumb enough to agree to that. Dickface Matt Riot is another super capitalist, real talented at sucking as much money as he can from people. I'd slap these people in person.


I have zero problem with him charging 2k. That's his business and if someone wants to pay it then good for him. Setting your price is fair play in the free market. Posting a stolen pic though... Now you're lying to people.


----------



## SuperNice (Mar 16, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I have zero problem with him charging 2k. That's his business and if someone wants to pay it then good for him. Setting your price is fair play in the free market. Posting a stolen pic though... Now you're lying to people.


Doing google image searches and 9/10 pics on listings are stolen, half of them aren’t even the correct strain.


----------



## SuperNice (Mar 16, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> Doing google image searches and 9/10 pics on listings are stolen, half of them aren’t even the correct strain.


9/10 might be a lil strong, but y’all get my point.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 16, 2022)

If you really want to be sure, do a search with https://tineye.com/

It will find the earliest reference to an image on the internet, even if it's been slightly altered.

Unfortunately, this time, it did not find this picture...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 16, 2022)

Somehow I knew a fresh new account was hawking something
Welcome to RIU


----------



## zoomboom (Mar 16, 2022)

sosincere said:


> In this new world of clout, I assure you that there are no shortage of people willing to make up a cool clone sourcing story to sell you a $500+ clone.


No shortage of people willing to sell you a fake cut for $100, either, and go to the ends of the earth to pretend it's real.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 16, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Is socal seed vault the same one that used to be holistic nursery? I used to order from them a lot a while back, used to always hook up good freebies…one time he threw in edibles and a vape pen and people were upset about that stuff in their mailbox.



Yes, Socal Seed Vault is run by my friend Jay. He was Holistic Nursery when he only provided clones.

Tell him potroast sent ya.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 16, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Yes, Socal Seed Vault is run by my friend Jay. He was Holistic Nursery when he only provided clones.
> 
> Tell him potroast sent ya.


I actually looked him up on IG since I remembered I follow him and Jay is actually Seed Vault of CA. Socal Seed Vault is someone else that choose a very similar name.


----------



## RedRock (Mar 16, 2022)

Just wanted to put in another positive word on Auntie Jane's. My SFV OG arrived today in great shape. Clean and healthy. He was super easy to work with, and clearly put thought into making sure everything arrived as it did. The shipper they use is perfect.


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 16, 2022)

https://www.strainly.io/en/coyoteelite 

also sent me a Mexican Red Hair Heirloom, 10 seeds. one of the best deals I've been gifted in a long time of purchasing seeds


----------



## Mattbryson (Mar 16, 2022)

RedRock said:


> Just wanted to put in another positive word on Auntie Jane's. My SFV OG arrived today in great shape. Clean and healthy. He was super easy to work with, and clearly put thought into making sure everything arrived as it did. The shipper they use is perfect.


Wait til she flowers got it in flower looking fire


----------



## RedRock (Mar 16, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Wait til she flowers got it in flower looking fire


I'm pretty stoked to see what she can do. I've been dying for some good, real deal OG for a while now. How'd she grow in veg?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I actually looked him up on IG since I remembered I follow him and Jay is actually Seed Vault of CA. Socal Seed Vault is someone else that choose a very similar name.


Thank you, Man! I didn't realize that.

Socal Seed Vault is probably owned by some cheese dip from Smell A.


----------



## sosincere (Mar 18, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Wait til she flowers got it in flower looking fire


sounds good, but can we see pics? Wish there were more people showing budding plants from strainly members....


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 18, 2022)

Shinobi has HLV, test results came in today, stay away!!


----------



## RedRock (Mar 19, 2022)

sosincere said:


> sounds good, but can we see pics? Wish there were more people showing budding plants from strainly members....


Stay tuned. I'm gonna do a journal for my SFV


----------



## Feijao (Mar 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Shinobi has HLV, test results came in today, stay away!!


Which clones did you have tested? Thanks!


----------



## sosincere (Mar 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Shinobi has HLV, test results came in today, stay away!!


 I can confirm that my gmo mother str8 from shinobi has been growing at a snails pace the past 2 weeks, and her cuts wont root at all. Yet another member on strainly sold me gmo cuts that he got from shinobi a year ago and that mom looks way different, and has way more vigor. I was able to get clones off that one rooted in 10 days. I went to question him and I saw his account has been closed!!! Even worst he made a new account with a completely different handle: "The Babylon Collection" beware folks.... after hearing this news im going to trash the shinobi mother plant, ill take pictures first and post them so we know what hlv mom looks like.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 19, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Which clones did you have tested? Thanks!


Jelly rancher, white runtz, and wedding cake. The white runtz tested positive, the other 2 were negative. I will be testing the other 2 again in a few weeks.


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 19, 2022)

Just pop seeds people , even if you get a real cut it will probably have plant herpes.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Just pop seeds people , even if you get a real cut it will probably have plant herpes.


We can't. HYPE STRAINS!!!!


----------



## Retrospect (Mar 19, 2022)

Buy only from vendors who offer their own hunted clones or test for viroids. Anyone who bought cuts from Shinobi knew very well ahead of time that he does not test. No one to blame but yourselves. HpLVd is not going away anytime soon. That white runtz strain that apparently tested positive is also sourced from Dark Heart Nursery. DHN spreads so much garbage it isn't funny. 

@UpstateRecGrower Who did you test with? Can you post your results?


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 19, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Thank you, Man! I didn't realize that.
> 
> Socal Seed Vault is probably owned by some cheese dip from Smell A.


Whoever he is... he hooked me up...


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 19, 2022)

Retrospect said:


> Buy only from vendors who offer their own hunted clones or test for viroids. Anyone who bought cuts from Shinobi knew very well ahead of time that he does not test. No one to blame but yourselves. HpLVd is not going away anytime soon. That white runtz strain that apparently tested positive is also sourced from Dark Heart Nursery. DHN spreads so much garbage it isn't funny.
> 
> @UpstateRecGrower Who did you test with? Can you post your results?


I knew he didn't test. But even the people that allegedly test can't be trusted either with the exception of a very limited few. Pink box claims to test and even has results posted but his white truffle has tested positive for more than one person and the white truffle was sourced from him before he started testing so it's not like the argument can be made that his was clean but then was infected later on. So I've learned to just buy what I want, quarantine at a different location until results come in, test again in a month.. I test with Tumigenomics, I used to use Dark Heart but I continuously got negative results from strains I knew for a fact had HLV, I decided to give Tumi a try with 4 samples to start and all 4 were positive, with Dark Heart the same 4 samples were negative, so another thing to note is that most of the strainly dealers are using Dark Heart to test and very likely getting negative results from some that are actually infected.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 19, 2022)

Retrospect said:


> @UpstateRecGrower Who did you test with? Can you post your results?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 19, 2022)

Id like to also let people know that 4 or 5 of those strains that tested negative were from auntie Jane.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Id like to also let people know that 4 or 5 of those strains that tested negative were from auntie Jane.


Yea but where did the oreoz come from?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 19, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but where did the oreoz come from?


Both apple fritter and oreoz were sourced from Mainely


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Both apple fritter and oreoz were sourced from Mainely


Have you flowered the oreoz yet?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 19, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you flowered the oreoz yet?


Yes. Purple and super frosty. Lacks on the nose tho. Yield is medium, maybe low-medium. I don’t have any pictures. If I can remember I’ll take a picture close to harvest next time..


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 19, 2022)

sosincere said:


> sounds good, but can we see pics? Wish there were more people showing budding plants from strainly members....


Check out my journal. The Glueberry Muffins is from Destiny exotics. I got the seeds on strainly.





Mars Hydro Grow Journal-TS1000-Glueberry Muffins by Destiny Exotic Genetics/2.3x2.3x5.2ft tent.... With a Twist.


This Journal will document From seed to harvest. Info on the grow set up.. Tent: Mars Hydro 2.3x2.3x5.2ft. Light: Mars Hydro TS1000 (On an amazon mechanical timer) Medium: Coco Loco Starting container: 16oz Party cup Exhaust: AC Infinity T4 with G Hydro Carbon filter Intake: Passive Light...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes. Purple and super frosty. Lacks on the nose tho. Yield is medium, maybe low-medium. I don’t have any pictures. If I can remember I’ll take a picture close to harvest next time..


What’s the buzz like?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2022)

Retrospect said:


> Buy only from vendors who offer their own hunted clones or test for viroids. Anyone who bought cuts from Shinobi knew very well ahead of time that he does not test. No one to blame but yourselves. HpLVd is not going away anytime soon. That white runtz strain that apparently tested positive is also sourced from Dark Heart Nursery. DHN spreads so much garbage it isn't funny.
> 
> @UpstateRecGrower Who did you test with? Can you post your results?


Why I won’t use aromatic therapeutic, I don’t want HIS pheno hunts lol I want THE name cut. He went from doing name cuts, to getting packs gifted to him and calling the first good female he found his cut, lol right into making his own seeds. Some places these days doin it opposite, seeds then offerin cuts


----------



## sosincere (Mar 20, 2022)

Retrospect said:


> Buy only from vendors who offer their own hunted clones or test for viroids. Anyone who bought cuts from Shinobi knew very well ahead of time that he does not test. No one to blame but yourselves. HpLVd is not going away anytime soon. That white runtz strain that apparently tested positive is also sourced from Dark Heart Nursery. DHN spreads so much garbage it isn't funny.
> 
> @UpstateRecGrower Who did you test with? Can you post your results?


So you actually believe people that say they tested? And what if they tested the cut negative, and then caught hplvd the next week? Then what? Its like if someone tested negative for covid today, doesn't mean they wont catch it tomorrow!!! Therefore "testing" is pretty irrelevant. Folks, all we can do is try cuts and keep the good stuff, toss the bad. Don't over-analyze it. I have many keeper strains that I sourced from strainly over the years, problem is that I can no longer find those sellers. I do have some newer additions from strainly that are looking very promising, mostly from bens nursery and one from lolas nursery. These plants are clearly too vigorous to have any kind of virus. I promise to have some flowering pics soon

Here is a picture of the suspected hplv shinobi gmo mom. One thing i noticed about her that is odd is when u rub her stems it feels super rubbery, your finger doesn't slide down the way it would any of my other plants/moms.
and here is the shinobi mom i aquired from another member (how she should look). Both plants were started the same time, yet the one directly from shinobi is 1/3 the size. This is why i dont put all my eggs in one basket, and ordered multiple gmo's from different sellers


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2022)

sosincere said:


> So you actually believe people that say they tested? And what if they tested the cut negative, and then caught hplvd the next week? Then what? Its like if someone tested negative for covid today, doesn't mean they wont catch it tomorrow!!! Therefore "testing" is pretty irrelevant. Folks, all we can do is try cuts and keep the good stuff, toss the bad. Don't over-analyze it. I have many keeper strains that I sourced from strainly over the years, problem is that I can no longer find those sellers. I do have some newer additions from strainly that are looking very promising, mostly from bens nursery and one from lolas nursery. These plants are clearly too vigorous to have any kind of virus. I promise to have some flowering pics soon
> 
> Here is a picture of the suspected hplv shinobi gmo mom. One thing i noticed about her that is odd is when u rub her stems it feels super rubbery, your finger doesn't slide down the way it would any of my other plants/moms.


So do you have to toss that plant?


----------



## sosincere (Mar 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> So do you have to toss that plant?


I was going to eventually toss her regardless of the hplvd news, she is growing super slow, no vigor. Doesn't keep up with any other moms, and I only got 1 of 3 clones to root..... im usually 95% clone success rate.


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 20, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes. Purple and super frosty. Lacks on the nose tho. Yield is medium, maybe low-medium. I don’t have any pictures. If I can remember I’ll take a picture close to harvest next time..


Oreoz sounds like half the seeds in a pack that are not keepers. I don't get you star fucking whores lol just buy a pack of good genetics and pick a killer pheno.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Oreoz sounds like half the seeds in a pack that are not keepers. I don't get you star fucking whores lol just buy a pack of good genetics and pick a killer pheno.


I thought you said you've seen it live and it smoked awesome?


----------



## F_T_P! (Mar 20, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I thought you said you've seen it live and it smoked awesome?


Not me, never had it before. All I hear about Oreoz is its great bag appeal and lack of terps.
Maybe it does smoke awesome and I am misinformed but sounds too me like it is the next purple punch.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 20, 2022)

Oreoz aka Blackberry Kush from 2011 … visually stunning and smoke was basically like styrofoam


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 20, 2022)

sosincere said:


> So you actually believe people that say they tested? And what if they tested the cut negative, and then caught hplvd the next week? Then what? Its like if someone tested negative for covid today, doesn't mean they wont catch it tomorrow!!! Therefore "testing" is pretty irrelevant. Folks, all we can do is try cuts and keep the good stuff, toss the bad. Don't over-analyze it. I have many keeper strains that I sourced from strainly over the years, problem is that I can no longer find those sellers. I do have some newer additions from strainly that are looking very promising, mostly from bens nursery and one from lolas nursery. These plants are clearly too vigorous to have any kind of virus. I promise to have some flowering pics soon
> 
> Here is a picture of the suspected hplv shinobi gmo mom. One thing i noticed about her that is odd is when u rub her stems it feels super rubbery, your finger doesn't slide down the way it would any of my other plants/moms.
> and here is the shinobi mom i aquired from another member (how she should look). Both plants were started the same time, yet the one directly from shinobi is 1/3 the size. This is why i dont put all my eggs in one basket, and ordered multiple gmo's from different sellers


I noticed the sick one doesn’t have any purple in any of the veins ..u can tell something is way off besides the color and the stems look rubbery they have no hair like how plants develop on the stems I also noticed the branches are super elongated like when a plant is going between flower and revegg

They had the oreoz breeder cut last year at the first event for like 1k .. I still haven’t seen any nugs in person


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 21, 2022)

Left fritter Right marshmallow og bottom middle sfv

The sfv and fritter is gonna get a little sour josh sprinkle on the lower well hopefully


----------



## fourwindsfarmZ (Mar 25, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I can confirm that my gmo mother str8 from shinobi has been growing at a snails pace the past 2 weeks, and her cuts wont root at all. Yet another member on strainly sold me gmo cuts that he got from shinobi a year ago and that mom looks way different, and has way more vigor. I was able to get clones off that one rooted in 10 days. I went to question him and I saw his account has been closed!!! Even worst he made a new account with a completely different handle: "The Babylon Collection" beware folks.... after hearing this news im going to trash the shinobi mother plant, ill take pictures first and post them so we know what hlv mom looks like.


super funny I completely noticed that switch up when talking with "raja" lol


----------



## Indie (Mar 26, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Id like to also let people know that 4 or 5 of those strains that tested negative were from auntie Jane.


 If you can get auntie Jane to respond to an email or message.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 26, 2022)

Indie said:


> If you can get auntie Jane to respond to an email or message.


I haven't got a response from auntie jane in a few weeks at least.
Want to get some nice clones from strainly but I don't want any that could possibly have hlpv or any pm or bugs. Why I want to source them from auntie janes.
I was going to go with Ben's Nursery but I asked if he tests for hlpv but he doesn't. Just said they never saw it in 20 years growing. Not exactly the answer I was looking for.
I haven't seen it in the 15 years I've been growing either but if I brought in a bunch of untested clones from strainly I would probably end up with it.


----------



## gosabres716 (Mar 26, 2022)

Indie said:


> If you can get auntie Jane to respond to an email or message.


Instagram is your best bet. Got back to me in minutes. Couple days ago.


----------



## Indie (Mar 26, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Instagram is your best bet. Got back to me in minutes. Couple days ago.


I will give that a try.
Thanks!


----------



## sosincere (Mar 27, 2022)

Can someone explain how a plant being tested HLPV free a month or two ago, is relevant today? How do you know it didn't catch it between that time and when you received the clone? Am I missing something here? And thats if the seller isnt lying about performing the testing in the first place. All the sellers could lie if they wanted to. If I told you I was covid tested last month, would that matter today?? Seriously just looking for someone to explain...


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Mar 27, 2022)

sosincere said:


> Can someone explain how a plant being tested HLPV free a month or two ago, is relevant today? How do you know it didn't catch it between that time and when you received the clone? Am I missing something here? And thats if the seller isnt lying about performing the testing in the first place. All the sellers could lie if they wanted to. If I told you I was covid tested last month, would that matter today?? Seriously just looking for someone to explain...


Explanation:

1- Trust no one.

2- HLVd tests are useless for all the reasons you listed above.

3- Image search the pics a vendor displays and verify they are not stolen.

4- Buy from vendors who post their own pics, flower their own cuts, and whose flowered plants look healthy. Ask hard questions and only deal with vendors who can answer questions to your satisfaction and who you get a good vibe from.

5- Quarantine your cuts and don't share utensils/pots/nutes until it is flowered and verified healthy.

This is not rocket science. If a plant you ordered seems sick or weak, be extra cautious.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 27, 2022)

Got SFV and Marshmallow from Auntie Jane. Don’t usually bring in outside cuts from unknown sources but they seem legit. Will report back when I get cuttings and flower em out. I got a response pretty timely from them and they were great to work with even asking what the weather was like in my area to make sure they’d be ok. All good up to this point.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Mar 27, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Oreoz aka Blackberry Kush from 2011 … visually stunning and smoke was basically like styrofoam


Man the blackberry kush I had was awful!!!


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Mar 27, 2022)

ROCKTOTO said:


> Man the blackberry kush I had was awful!!!


Straight trash! They should've named it "black balled kush"...

OP


----------



## predd (Mar 27, 2022)

Indie said:


> If you can get auntie Jane to respond to an email or message.


I got a quick response from them on instagram.......Sfv and runtz on the way! I will show some flower results a few months down the road


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 27, 2022)

Grape dog* DLI is crazy on point I need a meter to
Save these numbers



top left fritter (just exploded since my last post) sfv / gelato / marshmallow top right bottom front grape dog*


----------



## sosincere (Mar 28, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Explanation:
> 
> 1- Trust no one.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%. Well said! Folks....... People lie. A lot. Especially for money. You will NEVER know for sure if a cut is a clone only or if its been "tested". Any seller could lie to you if they wanted, and most are. Its even possible the sellers cut is better than the clone only! Just smoke some bud, buy some clones, live ur life and stop worrying about the boogeyman if you've never even seen him. Its very possible he doesn't even exist... Its crazy to me that people dont think anything of an unresponsive seller, which is a red flag for me..... But worried about a virus they never seen? If your plant has a virus it will be obvious unless ur a terrible grower! Ive bought off strainly since day one and havnt had any issues... if the plant had bugs I killed the bugs, if it grew slow I threw it out. But maybe if I worried about a virus the whole time things would be different?? lol....

for instance.... explain this... auntie jane says they do hlpv testing through darkheart nursery. Yet all their clones are from purple city genetics!?!?!?! Pay attention folks!! The math doesn't add up. In other words, their clones are not tested lol

*"HPLvD testing done through Dark Heart Labs" and not one of their clones is from darkheart!!!!!! Personally, when I see someone say hlpv tested, it tells me they have had the virus!!!*


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2022)

Lmfao. Here’s the 2 marshmallow og 9 I got, received in mail 12 days ago, planted same day, topped once. No dudding here


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 28, 2022)

sosincere said:


> for instance.... explain this... auntie jane says they do hlpv testing through darkheart nursery. Yet all their clones are from purple city genetics!?!?!?! Pay attention folks!! The math doesn't add up. In other words, their clones are not tested lol
> 
> *"HPLvD testing done through Dark Heart Labs" and not one of their clones is from darkheart!!!!!! Personally, when I see someone say hlpv tested, it tells me they have had the virus!!!*


Um what? Not sure what your talking about with that? Care to elaborate?

Dark heart tests specimens you send them, what does it matter if said clone came from dark heart or pcg? Does dark heart only test clones that have been bought from them? I don't think that's how it works.

You also see all the members on here who I have yet to see one say anything bad about auntie jane other than not getting a timely response, but have seen plenty of fire grown from his clones plus members have had some of his clones tested independently and come on here to tell us they were clean.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 28, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I agree with this 100%. Well said! Folks....... People lie. A lot. Especially for money. You will NEVER know for sure if a cut is a clone only or if its been "tested". Any seller could lie to you if they wanted, and most are. Its even possible the sellers cut is better than the clone only! Just smoke some bud, buy some clones, live ur life and stop worrying about the boogeyman if you've never even seen him. Its very possible he doesn't even exist... Its crazy to me that people dont think anything of an unresponsive seller, which is a red flag for me..... But worried about a virus they never seen? If your plant has a virus it will be obvious unless ur a terrible grower! Ive bought off strainly since day one and havnt had any issues... if the plant had bugs I killed the bugs, if it grew slow I threw it out. But maybe if I worried about a virus the whole time things would be different?? lol....
> 
> for instance.... explain this... auntie jane says they do hlpv testing through darkheart nursery. Yet all their clones are from purple city genetics!?!?!?! Pay attention folks!! The math doesn't add up. In other words, their clones are not tested lol
> 
> *"HPLvD testing done through Dark Heart Labs" and not one of their clones is from darkheart!!!!!! Personally, when I see someone say hlpv tested, it tells me they have had the virus!!!*


You went from being dismissive about hplvd even existing to being alarmist that AJN could be lying about testing for the same virus you dont believe in....all in the same post.


----------



## predd (Mar 28, 2022)

To me it would seem like a good business model to have them HLV tested(even more so when others on strainly don't), you could lie about it, but with an open forum like this it would quickly get discovered. You can fleece a sheep many times, but only skin em once!


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 28, 2022)

Just want to update got a reply back from auntie jane, hopefully have some new Genetics in the stable soon


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 28, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I agree with this 100%. Well said! Folks....... People lie. A lot. Especially for money. You will NEVER know for sure if a cut is a clone only or if its been "tested". Any seller could lie to you if they wanted, and most are. Its even possible the sellers cut is better than the clone only! Just smoke some bud, buy some clones, live ur life and stop worrying about the boogeyman if you've never even seen him. Its very possible he doesn't even exist... Its crazy to me that people dont think anything of an unresponsive seller, which is a red flag for me..... But worried about a virus they never seen? If your plant has a virus it will be obvious unless ur a terrible grower! Ive bought off strainly since day one and havnt had any issues... if the plant had bugs I killed the bugs, if it grew slow I threw it out. But maybe if I worried about a virus the whole time things would be different?? lol....
> 
> for instance.... explain this... auntie jane says they do hlpv testing through darkheart nursery. Yet all their clones are from purple city genetics!?!?!?! Pay attention folks!! The math doesn't add up. In other words, their clones are not tested lol
> 
> *"HPLvD testing done through Dark Heart Labs" and not one of their clones is from darkheart!!!!!! Personally, when I see someone say hlpv tested, it tells me they have had the virus!!!*


I think 
It tells me
Sounds like an unsubstantiated theory to me


----------



## Cookie Chris Genetics (Mar 28, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> Lame.
> 
> My seed listing is still open. Never sold clones there despite having a large library. Guess it was fun while it lasted.


Where's your strainly profile?


----------



## sosincere (Mar 29, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Um what? Not sure what your talking about with that? Care to elaborate?
> 
> Dark heart tests specimens you send them, what does it matter if said clone came from dark heart or pcg? Does dark heart only test clones that have been bought from them? I don't think that's how it works.
> 
> You also see all the members on here who I have yet to see one say anything bad about auntie jane other than not getting a timely response, but have seen plenty of fire grown from his clones plus members have had some of his clones tested independently and come on here to tell us they were clean.


I wasn't trying to say anything bad about auntie janes, I have no experience with them. It wasnt meant to be personal, it was an example. I said the bio did not make sense to me. So your saying that auntie janes obtains a cut, then sends it off to Darkheart for testing? I must be honest its hard to believe... and it cant be cheap. If they provide you proof of this then I respect it 100%. Please post it here. My point is that whether they test or not, you really cant prove it. Also, how long is a passed test valid for?? forever??

OK i gotta ask... do you work for auntie janes... you really promote hard for them


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 29, 2022)

sosincere said:


> forever??


Yes forever.


----------



## sosincere (Mar 29, 2022)

predd said:


> To me it would seem like a good business model to have them HLV tested(even more so when others on strainly don't), you could lie about it, but with an open forum like this it would quickly get discovered. You can fleece a sheep many times, but only skin em once!


If someone lies about them being tested... and the plants don't have the virus to begin with... there is nothing to discover! You simply grow and smoke your plants from the lying person!


----------



## sosincere (Mar 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes forever.


It cant be forever unless the plant somehow gains immunity. That's the only way your statement makes sense.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 29, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I wasn't trying to say anything bad about auntie janes, I have no experience with them. It wasnt meant to be personal, it was an example. I said the bio did not make sense to me. So your saying that auntie janes obtains a cut, then sends it off to Darkheart for testing? I must be honest its hard to believe... and it cant be cheap. If they provide you proof of this then I respect it 100%. Please post it here. My point is that whether they test or not, you really cant prove it. Also, how long is a passed test valid for?? forever??
> 
> OK i gotta ask... do you work for auntie janes... you really promote hard for them


Lol, nope just trying to point you in the right direction my friend. Wish I worked for them then I could get the cuts free
In fact I'm waiting on my first order from auntie janes and strainly altogether, been pretty skeptical of strainly vendors to this point. But I have followed this thread for over a year and can see who gets good reviews in here so that's why I chose auntie janes.

As far as testing, well it's not just auntie janes using dark heart to test, pretty sure they are the leading testers in California but I definitely could be wrong.
And yes it costs money to test but its cheaper than having the virus and having to scrap all your elite cuts. As far as tests I'm pretty sure some places will provide a test if asked, not sure if auntie jane is one of them.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 29, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I wasn't trying to say anything bad about auntie janes, I have no experience with them. It wasnt meant to be personal, it was an example. I said the bio did not make sense to me. So your saying that auntie janes obtains a cut, then sends it off to Darkheart for testing? I must be honest its hard to believe... and it cant be cheap. If they provide you proof of this then I respect it 100%. Please post it here. My point is that whether they test or not, you really cant prove it. Also, how long is a passed test valid for?? forever??
> 
> OK i gotta ask... do you work for auntie janes... you really promote hard for them


Here you go, went and found it for you.here's straight from auntie janes Instagram. Was thinking of asking about the test so went to look and see if they say if it's available and sure enough it was right on the Instagram page.


Ok now proceed with telling me I work for them, I'm ready for it....lol
At $25 a test it sure seems like it's smart business practice to have it done. But hey maybe that's just me. I like piece of mind, others would rather a 12 pack


----------



## Feijao (Mar 29, 2022)

Marshmallow OG is all the way nice! Congrats to those that have picked her up so far. LEDs really colored her up this run.


----------



## Mattbryson (Mar 29, 2022)

Few sfv nugs clone from aj yeld was great for a og smells fire time will tell


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 29, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Marshmallow OG is all the way nice! Congrats to those that have picked her up so far. LEDs really colored her up this run.
> 
> View attachment 5109933
> 
> ...


What's the nose on that bad girl?hopefully have some coming


----------



## toomp (Mar 30, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Marshmallow OG is all the way nice! Congrats to those that have picked her up so far. LEDs really colored her up this run.
> 
> View attachment 5109933
> 
> ...


what was your temps?


----------



## predd (Mar 30, 2022)

sosincere said:


> If someone lies about them being tested... and the plants don't have the virus to begin with... there is nothing to discover! You simply grow and smoke your plants from the lying person!


What you described sounds like a poor short termed business model...so they hope they don't a virus to do well in business? I would say by your posts you have a personal issue with clone sellers as a whole, good luck to you!


----------



## Snayberry (Mar 30, 2022)

Just bought five clones from Lola's Lovely Clones. Hope they're good.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 30, 2022)

Snayberry said:


> Just bought five clones from Lola's Lovely Clones. Hope they're good.


Which ones you buy?
Let's us know how they turn out


----------



## Snayberry (Mar 30, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Which ones you buy?
> Let's us know how they turn out


Rainbow belts, lemon cherry gelato, Stockton slap, Z crasher and Airheadz. Yeah, I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------



## chiguy23 (Mar 30, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Few sfv nugs clone from aj yeld was great for a og smells fire time will tell


Is it lemon pinesol gassy OG funk? Like sfv is supposed to be?

I saw 70daze flower shots and they looked amazing, so I grabbed the cut, but this structure is definitely not how SFV should be. Don't get me wrong, the structure on this plant is great, its a sturdy, bushy plant, but not the lanky og type structure that the real SFV has. 

With that being said, if the flower is SFV dominant, with that classic lemon pinesol funk, I'll be very happy.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 31, 2022)

Tray of snips from auntie janes
I just cut them and slapped them in the dome after letting them soak in water for a few hours.
Hopefully have some roots in a couple weeks.
Gush mints, sfv og, runtz, marshmallow og and apple fritter
Kudos to Auntie Janes Nursery, really easy to deal with and on top of his game. Can't thank him enough.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 1, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Tray of snips from auntie janes
> I just cut them and slapped them in the dome after letting them soak in water for a few hours.
> Hopefully have some roots in a couple weeks.
> Gush mints, sfv og, runtz, marshmallow og and apple fritter
> ...


He’s sending out snips now? I had asked if he would several months ago and said he preferred sending rooted cuts to avoid issues. You got the same lineup that I want too haha


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 1, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> He’s sending out snips now? I had asked if he would several months ago and said he preferred sending rooted cuts to avoid issues. You got the same lineup that I want too haha


I think it was just cause I'm across the border.
How they turn out for you? Did I make some good choices?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 1, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I think it was just cause I'm across the border.
> How they turn out for you? Did I make some good choices?


I haven’t gotten anything from him yet. I’m still running through ten other clone-only’s right now. I’d say you made some good choices though


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 1, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I haven’t gotten anything from him yet. I’m still running through ten other clone-only’s right now. I’d say you made some good choices though


I got 2 of each so if they all root I'm gonna pretty much flower right away with 1 of each as I'm about to switch to flower soon.
What you running now?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 1, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I got 2 of each so if they all root I'm gonna pretty much flower right away with 1 of each as I'm about to switch to flower soon.
> What you running now?


Wedding Cake, GG4, Chem D, Chile Verde, Piff, Slurty3 and Brrberry all in various stages of flower. I have a cut of Black Lime Special Reserve and Guerrilla Fumè that I hunted. I also just got snips of Chem91 and Tahoe OG…plus seed pops ‍


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 3, 2022)

I let my cut from CLTVTD go but some local folks kicked me down some of their recent Marshmallow OG run. It's pretty good.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 4, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Do new listings take a while to get approved?


Seems like they probably do. I couldn't find your listings yet.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 4, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Do new listings take a while to get approved?


Typically 24 hours or less


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 4, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Seems like they probably do. I couldn't find your listings yet.


Me either, I looked for a good bit lol


----------



## gosabres716 (Apr 4, 2022)

You guys keep bugging them. They seem to only answer me at night time.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 6, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Cloney Soprano's a scumbag. 2000$, I cant imagine anyone dumb enough to agree to that. Dickface Matt Riot is another super capitalist, real talented at sucking as much money as he can from people. I'd slap these people in person.


Thanks.. Had been looking at his "original mass super skunk"... Not any more


----------



## Antidote Man (Apr 6, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Thanks.. Had been looking at his "original mass super skunk"... Not any more


wise move my friend. i was looking at the mass ss also. somebody is also selling seeds of it on that site for some ridiculous amount. hopefully somebody buys it and grows it and liberates it for the rest of us...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 7, 2022)

First two pics marshmallow 3rd pic fritter


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 7, 2022)

Any word on MoClonez?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh btw the I used Lola and got snips of the legend and the apples and bananas 

ok so the legend is super healthy but it did have some little pests on the underside of the leaves I noticed after seeing spots missing on the leaves I blasted it and it’s coming thru pretty fine

the apples and bananas tho I’m glad I didn’t take this out of its clone shipper Bc about a week after I seen two flies flying around in it .. I assume they were eggs in rapid rooter bc that’s where they came from also the apples and bananas has some kinda weird pm / webbing I can’t get rid of ..im gonna get a plant wash tomorrow and see if that helps I spent about 125 on this cut so I’m tryna save it but it’s in quarantine for now .. the bottom of the stem was super hollow too


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 7, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Oh btw the I used Lola and got snips of the legend and the apples and bananas
> 
> ok so the legend is super healthy but it did have some little pests on the underside of the leaves I noticed after seeing spots missing on the leaves I blasted it and it’s coming thru pretty fine
> 
> the apples and bananas tho I’m glad I didn’t take this out of its clone shipper Bc about a week after I seen two flies flying around in it .. I assume they were eggs in rapid rooter bc that’s where they came from also the apples and bananas has some kinda weird pm / webbing I can’t get rid of ..im gonna get a plant wash tomorrow and see if that helps I spent about 125 on this cut so I’m tryna save it but it’s in quarantine for now .. the bottom of the stem was super hollow too


Damn, I ordered five cuts from her. They're supposed to get here tomorrow.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 8, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Oh btw the I used Lola and got snips of the legend and the apples and bananas
> 
> ok so the legend is super healthy but it did have some little pests on the underside of the leaves I noticed after seeing spots missing on the leaves I blasted it and it’s coming thru pretty fine
> 
> the apples and bananas tho I’m glad I didn’t take this out of its clone shipper Bc about a week after I seen two flies flying around in it .. I assume they were eggs in rapid rooter bc that’s where they came from also the apples and bananas has some kinda weird pm / webbing I can’t get rid of ..im gonna get a plant wash tomorrow and see if that helps I spent about 125 on this cut so I’m tryna save it but it’s in quarantine for now .. the bottom of the stem was super hollow too


Sucks to hear that.
Thanks for letting us know, hopefully you can save the cut


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 8, 2022)

Had my snips from auntie janes for about a week and I can see roots starting to come out of 2 apple fritters, hopefully the rest will follow soon.


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Apr 8, 2022)

A friend of mine just received some rooted clones from auntie jane a day ago and they had root rot. I hope he comes on here and show the pics and the convo with them. Just a heads up..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 8, 2022)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> A friend of mine just received some rooted clones from auntie jane a day ago and they had root rot. I hope he comes on here and show the pics and the convo with them. Just a heads up..


Is this Matt Riot?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 8, 2022)

Pics are better than random claims
First 3 are legend

Last 1 is the apples and bananas.. I’m not sure if not taking it out the original cloner caused this but I have never had a issue rooting in a container as u can I let my legend root like that .. I’ve gotten a little fuzz before but after a day no dome it’s all gone this stuff is multiplying too rapid I’m confused ..

The cuts looked really good when I got them like I said maybe not taking it out the cloner caused this the apples and bananas was supposed to be a snip but it was semi rooted but the roots were all shitty and thin kinda tan 

And before someone says that’s nute damage I had a pest problem and the first sign is that they eat the leaves from the underside and hatch eggs I found that damage after it wasn’t there when I got the cut but I never ever opened the shipping container for more than 30 seconds for fresh air

I’m gonna add another pic of another cloner I have with 3 cuts so I’m sure it’s not me


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 8, 2022)

Mines are out for delivery now. I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 8, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Pics are better than random claims
> First 3 are legend
> 
> Last 1 is the apples and bananas.. I’m not sure if not taking it out the original cloner caused this but I have never had a issue rooting in a container as u can I let my legend root like that .. I’ve gotten a little fuzz before but after a day no dome it’s all gone this stuff is multiplying too rapid I’m confused ..
> ...


Was there a heating pad
Cause if there was it is common for cuts to get too warm on the plane then his time of year
Thus browning on exposed roots?


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 8, 2022)

Free spider mites with cuts … how 2009 of them


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 8, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Pics are better than random claims
> First 3 are legend
> 
> Last 1 is the apples and bananas.. I’m not sure if not taking it out the original cloner caused this but I have never had a issue rooting in a container as u can I let my legend root like that .. I’ve gotten a little fuzz before but after a day no dome it’s all gone this stuff is multiplying too rapid I’m confused ..
> ...


Those A&B look absolutely ass. Doesn't look like they were snipped from a healthy mama.


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 8, 2022)

What if they're not even really what she says they are either?


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 8, 2022)

Snayberry said:


> What if they're not even really what she says they are either?


Definitely have to question the legitimacy when you get stuff like that. I would take it in the back and shoot it a few times before I threw it in the fire pit.


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 8, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Definitely have to question the legitimacy when you get stuff like that. I would take it in the back and shoot it a few times before I threw it in the fire pit.


I don't want to think that. I have 5 cuts out for delivery now from her too. I dropped 400 bucks and hope I can pump out some fire from these cuts at least.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 8, 2022)

Wished I could bitch bout ajn, but........ I just can’t yet lol. I topped mine and I’m gonna have to take cuts whether I wanted to or not. Been 32 days since received in mail, slammed in bags and under 24 hr light. Been a week since flip.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 8, 2022)

Those cuts look like they were shipped way too wet and then got too warm, especially with the extra paper towel around the cube.

I think I prefer receiving unroot snips just put in a ziploc bag with no paper towel. Gotten stuff from the East coast all the way to Hawaii no problem.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 8, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 5115174


This style of dome is probably your main problem. It's too short and all your cuts are pressed up against the sides where all the condensation is forming. You should definitely get a tall dome where your cuts can stand upright without touching the dome. It also helps create more uniform plants when they can root standing straight up instead of being bent sideways.


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 8, 2022)

Mines just got in. They look pretty good, she did a good job with the shipping and packaging. After some quick examining, might be a little bugs but nothing too serious. I’ll quarantine them, spray them and they should be good to go. So yeah, all in all they’re good to go.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 8, 2022)

Snayberry said:


> Mines just got in. They look pretty good, she did a good job with the shipping and packaging. After some quick examining, might be a little bugs but nothing too serious. I’ll quarantine them, spray them and they should be good to go. So yeah, all in all they’re good to go.


Good you got them, kinda sucks you got some hitchhikers at least it's only a few I guess


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 8, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> This style of dome is probably your main problem. It's too short and all your cuts are pressed up against the sides where all the condensation is forming. You should definitely get a tall dome where your cuts can stand upright without touching the dome. It also helps create more uniform plants when they can root standing straight up instead of being bent sideways.


The webbing started in the shipping container I took it out of that and put it in this little tray .. I’m not sure it’s mold / mildew it’s looking like mites or someshit I’ve have plants turn fuzzy and it’a usually some kinda color in it brown green etc once they get air it’s cleans up .. these are webbing like mites if I had to guess it was in the rooter and now there going crazy .. if it was my fault I felt like my legend would have had the same issues .. I been rooting snips all year

these short domes actually give me better results than the tall dome .. the plants being pressed against the dome keeps them hydrated .. i water once open the dome for fresh air once in a while and that’s it ..roots in 2-3 weeks and like a month on the slow hard tip cuts .

Im almost 100 positive this is mites ..

auntie Jane cuts are solid never missed a beat .. just needed a little spray down but there good


----------



## tokesalot74 (Apr 8, 2022)

Strainly works and I hope it keeps working maybe even enough to spread the grows as many places as can but I did get a letter with my order that said something bout illegal contraband and had been repackaged but rooted clone was there and granted in indiana but nothing came from the letter (yet) thank the weed gods 
So tried to find another friendly shipper lol and researched on here and Strainly also and found cool breeder shorelineog got my healthy snips with no letter and some freebies guy know his shit and is quick to respond 
appreciate u shorelineog and Strainly 
should be mandatory everyone smoke 2 joints a day minimum just sayin


----------



## shorelineOG (Apr 8, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Pics are better than random claims
> First 3 are legend
> 
> Last 1 is the apples and bananas.. I’m not sure if not taking it out the original cloner caused this but I have never had a issue rooting in a container as u can I let my legend root like that .. I’ve gotten a little fuzz before but after a day no dome it’s all gone this stuff is multiplying too rapid I’m confused ..
> ...


With rapid rooters and dome it helps if they dry out a few times a day. Don't keep them too wet 24/7. Leave the lid off until they dry a little around 20 minutes off. Then spray them put the lid on, a few times a day.


----------



## zoomboom (Apr 9, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> The webbing started in the shipping container I took it out of that and put it in this little tray .. I’m not sure it’s mold / mildew it’s looking like mites or someshit I’ve have plants turn fuzzy and it’a usually some kinda color in it brown green etc once they get air it’s cleans up .. these are webbing like mites if I had to guess it was in the rooter and now there going crazy .. if it was my fault I felt like my legend would have had the same issues .. I been rooting snips all year
> 
> these short domes actually give me better results than the tall dome .. the plants being pressed against the dome keeps them hydrated .. i water once open the dome for fresh air once in a while and that’s it ..roots in 2-3 weeks and like a month on the slow hard tip cuts .
> 
> ...



The webbing in the pic looks like composting bacteria, infecting the necrotic brown tissue. Common with excessive moisture.

It ALSO looks like you might have a couple spider mites, from another pic.



I asked Lola if one of her cuts was the breeder cut since she used the breeder's picture as her listing, ripped straight from his IG account.

She said "yes".

So then I immediately asked that breeder if he ever released that exact cut to ANYBODY...

He said "no".

LMAO


There's so much B.S. on strainly it's unreal.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 9, 2022)

The mailbox was good to me. Those glazed Cement apricots will have incredible terps. Grape pie x Unicorn Poop freebie is sweet. Nutty North hooked up the El Aleph freebies. Macintosh f1's should be stunning to work.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Apr 9, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> The mailbox was good to me. Those glazed Cement apricots will have incredible terps. Grape pie x Unicorn Poop freebie is sweet. Nutty North hooked up the El Aleph freebies. Macintosh f1's should be stunning to work. View attachment 5115754


Have you grown out any of his gear? Got some orange cookie f2s from him a few weeks back but won’t be able to pop for a while. Can’t find any documented grows of his gear so just curious if you or anyone in here has.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 9, 2022)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Have you grown out any of his gear? Got some orange cookie f2s from him a few weeks back but won’t be able to pop for a while. Can’t find any documented grows of his gear so just curious if you or anyone in here has.


Who's gear? El Aleph? I do have Unicorn Poop f2's going from same breeder as the Grape pie/UP cross. 
I have not grown out El Aleph yet but believe he's legit from reading around. I am germination some of his beans right now.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Apr 9, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Who's gear? El Aleph? I do have Unicorn Poop f2's going from same breeder as the Grape pie/UP cross.
> I have not grown out El Aleph yet but believe he's legit from reading around. I am germination some of his beans right now.


The orange cookie f2s I believe are from north nutty himself and that’s who I’m curious about. That said I have been eyeing el eleph strains and wondering how solid they are compared to other reputable breeders.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 9, 2022)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> The orange cookie f2s I believe are from north nutty himself and that’s who I’m curious about. That said I have been eyeing el eleph strains and wondering how solid they are compared to other reputable breeders.


I have not but I am always getting beans from him. I would imagine he has good selection choices when breeding/pollen chucking.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 9, 2022)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> The orange cookie f2s I believe are from north nutty himself and that’s who I’m curious about. That said I have been eyeing el eleph strains and wondering how solid they are compared to other reputable breeders.


El eleph is cool with menegene, and works some of his lines with his blessing. He also has Somewhat of a seedbank, and carried CSI, freeborn, and I think a couple others. Pretty sure he is legit. I used to follow him on IG and I think his account kept getting deleted. I forgot I wasn’t seeing his posts until I read this thread


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 9, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> The webbing in the pic looks like composting bacteria, infecting the necrotic brown tissue. Common with excessive moisture.
> 
> It ALSO looks like you might have a couple spider mites, from another pic.
> 
> ...


Ive been looking for a strawberry cough cut and almost bit. This why I love each and every one of you bastads in this thread lol


----------



## slacker140 (Apr 9, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Ive been looking for a strawberry cough cut and almost bit. This why I love each and every one of you bastads in this thread lol


She had the dark heart nursery strawberry cough listed when they had only released the starberry cough yet. Also the capt.terpz said theirs was the dark heart cut also when it had only been dropped 3 weeks prior at the first dispo. So I wouldn't buy that cut from most of them I see on strainly unless you don't care too much if its the real cut. I'm looking for that one too and have decided I'm probably gonna have to drive 5 hours into Cali to pick it up myself from a dark heart drop if I want it to be the real one.

Edit: part of the problem is dark heart released starberry cough and even some of the dispos had it labeled as strawberry when the plastic thing in the rockwool and the drop notice said starberry. So the dispos are helping dispense wrong cuts with this one cause of the naming.


----------



## Antidote Man (Apr 9, 2022)

i recently purchased 7 seeds at 5$ a seed of Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough from Clones R Us and they shipped me 13 seeds. for 40$ shipped. 

I also picked up a 12 pack of Strawberry Cough from Premium Seed Marker for 40$ shipped.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 9, 2022)

Little bit disheartening hearing about the shady side of some of the clone sellers. There's almost always atleast on or two bad apples in a bunch.
I saw bdsc also had clones, just thought I would throw it out there
Edit - strainly has the best choices for different types of clones


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Little bit disheartening hearing about the shady side of some of the clone sellers. There's almost always atleast on or two bad apples in a bunch.
> I saw bdsc also had clones, just thought I would throw it out there
> Edit - strainly has the best choices for different types of clones


What shady side?


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 9, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> What shady side?


Few posts up


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 9, 2022)

I been kinda busy but I agree with a lot of what was posted .. I did not open that container for shit once I seen that also I had to be sure I wasn’t tripping so I let it go for about 3 days that’s why it was so moist but I don’t mind that I’ve saved worse cuts I just didn’t want them getting out .. I blasted the cut with the mite wash and the webbing is gone and it looks like a single web is left that confirms it pretty much 

I’m gonna let it dry on a window sill for a bit tomorrow then cover it back up .. the mite damage made the stem hollow at this point it’s just a experiment to see if I can keep it alive and back to health I don’t kno if I’ll flower it ever 

I told her about the cut she offered to replace it but I’m cool .. I’m good on cuts rn anyway I got too much fire beans to get thru .. let’s hope the legend is legit I had it before


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Those cuts look like they were shipped way too wet and then got too warm, especially with the extra paper towel around the cube.
> 
> I think I prefer receiving unroot snips just put in a ziploc bag with no paper towel. Gotten stuff from the East coast all the way to Hawaii no problem.


Yep snipped cuts for the win.


----------



## Jcue81 (Apr 12, 2022)

Avoid Highgradeherb. Dude ripped off my partner on a trade.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 12, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> El eleph is cool with menegene, and works some of his lines with his blessing. He also has Somewhat of a seedbank, and carried CSI, freeborn, and I think a couple others. Pretty sure he is legit. I used to follow him on IG and I think his account kept getting deleted. I forgot I wasn’t seeing his posts until I read this thread


His direct menu is pretty awesome.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 12, 2022)

Just to let you all know I'm just waiting on the last marshmallow og to root, saw a root on the other marshmallow og before work this morning, think it's been 12 days and 10 of 11 snips have rooted and are looking good.
Thanks @Auntie Janes Nursery


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 12, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep snipped cuts for the win.


Do you just spray a little moisture in the bag or just put fresh cut snip in w/ nothing, seal up and ship? Thanks for the insights to all who contribute here! Peace all!


----------



## outside Dixie (Apr 12, 2022)

Have any of Ya'll tried Cinderella's Crack .. Before ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Do you just spray a little moisture in the bag or just put fresh cut snip in w/ nothing, seal up and ship? Thanks for the insights to all who contribute here! Peace all!


Usually I just wrap a small piece of moist paper towel around base of the cut and put that end in a zip lock baggie and then put the cuts in a bigger freezer bag. That way the moisture from paper towel doesn't reach the leaves.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 12, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Usually I just wrap a small piece of moist paper towel around base of the cut and put that end in a zip lock baggie and then put the cuts in a bigger freezer bag. That way the moisture from paper towel doesn't reach the leaves.


I thought it's ok to put the whole snip inside the ziplock?. I've never done it but been researching. When I got my snips they were in a plano fishing tackle/storage box packed like you said with the cut end wrapped in moist paper towel around them then wrapped in cling wrap and tapped to the bottom so they would not move.
I've read alot of people use the ziploc baggy inside a DVD case for snips.
Saw another person post they skip the DVD case and just use the box from usps Express and the box is about the size of a vhs case, said it's cheap and easy.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 12, 2022)

How many strainly shoppers actually quarantine the stuff they get ?
I've always cracked beans to avoid other people's careless problems. I don't aquire clones for the same reason I don't have sex with Phish. 
So I'm wondering who takes precautions in the era of contagious cannabis. 
Imo
Viroids in clones are on the same level as super-gonorrhea in a hippie chick.


----------



## Feijao (Apr 12, 2022)

Does anyone have a list or preferred lab that tests clones for all the bad stuff? I have several orders from different vendors coming in and would like to send each of them out for testing. 

Thanks again guys,


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 12, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Does anyone have a list or preferred lab that tests clones for all the bad stuff? I have several orders from different vendors coming in and would like to send each of them out for testing.
> 
> Thanks again guys,


Tumi Genomics is one. They have a form you fill out and will send 10 test kits or whatever you want to call them. I think they charge 25 each on the back end with 10 cut test min. You may get around the min...


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 12, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Tumi Genomics is one. They have a form you fill out and will send 10 test kits or whatever you want to call them. I think they charge 25 each on the back end with 10 cut test min. You may get around the min...


Testing is not guaranteed 100%.
Especially if you are testing fresh cuts.
Viroids and such exist at higher levels in older tissue. The amount in a fresh cut tip is minimal and doesn't show up in testing. It tests positive for infection much later after that cut has grown up. And usually isn't apparent until its in flower


----------



## Jcue81 (Apr 12, 2022)

I’ve gotten several from Mesa Genetics and they have all been healthy plants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I thought it's ok to put the whole snip inside the ziplock?. I've never done it but been researching. When I got my snips they were in a plano fishing tackle/storage box packed like you said with the cut end wrapped in moist paper towel around them then wrapped in cling wrap and tapped to the bottom so they would not move.
> I've read alot of people use the ziploc baggy inside a DVD case for snips.
> Saw another person post they skip the DVD case and just use the box from usps Express and the box is about the size of a vhs case, said it's cheap and easy.


Yep, that's how I kinda do it but instead of cling wrap i just used a zip lock baggie then used rubber and to hold it in place. Then instead of plano box just used a freezer zip lock. Just used what I had on hand.


----------



## Ehrmantraut420 (Apr 12, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking of buying off this site, anyone tried them


i haven't personally purchased from there but from what i heard its pretty legit just make sure to buy off of a trusted/reputable seller.


----------



## Jcue81 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ehrmantraut420 said:


> i haven't personally purchased from there but from what i heard its pretty legit just make sure to buy off of a trusted/reputable seller.


It’s a collection of sellers so just like on eBay or any other site, so buyer beware and do your due diligence on who is trustworthy. I’ve had really good luck buying from sellers who have good reviews.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 12, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Do you just spray a little moisture in the bag or just put fresh cut snip in w/ nothing, seal up and ship? Thanks for the insights to all who contribute here! Peace all!


you can actually just put fresh cut snips in with nothing else and suck all the air out of it. I know everyone hates on Riot but this is an old post I had saved for a while.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Apr 12, 2022)

He's not on Strainly anymore but I'm pretty sure he's still selling on Instagram. I got my motorbreath 15 and pre 98 bubba kush cuts from Dookie Farms and they're doing really well in week 2 of flower. No health issues at all and he was really easy to deal with.
Motorbreath 15

Pre 98 bubba on the left

Bubba was a mother plant that I decided to just flower as it got too big for my veg tent that's why it looks so bushy. It was clipped a ton and I had no idea what I was doing as far as shaping it to keep a mother as these are my first clones. Hope it does well. Thanks Dookie Farms for the great genetics!


----------



## sosincere (Apr 13, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Here you go, went and found it for you.here's straight from auntie janes Instagram. Was thinking of asking about the test so went to look and see if they say if it's available and sure enough it was right on the Instagram page.
> 
> 
> Ok now proceed with telling me I work for them, I'm ready for it....lol
> At $25 a test it sure seems like it's smart business practice to have it done. But hey maybe that's just me. I like piece of mind, others would rather a 12 pack


I dont see a test report, is it dated within the last 2 weeks?? Darkheart says testing should occur every 1-2 weeks (which is impractical). They also say you need to test a plant 3 times before you can feel safe!!! I keep asking the same question that no one can answer. Are you guys getting your stuff tested every 2 weeks like darkheart suggests?? A NEGATIVE TEST RESULT IS ONLY VALID FOR 2 WEEKS MAX, PEOPLE!!! And yes you only talk about auntie jane and promote them 100%, even though I havnt seen finished buds.... interesting.... I wouldnt be surprised at all if u were them but whatever! Are you trying other sellers ever?? Ive tried over 20, and still going. My favorites this year are Bens Nursery and Lola Lovely. Just took down first harvest with their gear, 5 strains and over 2 lbs dry under 1000w. Your so busy shouting auntie janes that you never even looked into the hplvd testing protocol. 

**DarkHeart Website: "It is important to note that because of the latent nature of HpLVd, a minimum 3-4 tests on each plant is suggested before you can ensure a plant is truly negative. Testing should occur every 1-2 weeks. "**

Here u go
Preparing and Sending Test Samples – Dark Heart Nursery

So please provide an auntie jane test report dated within the last 14 days (not happening)


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 13, 2022)

Reading all this stuff about not knowing if the cuts are legit, pests, viruses....I really wonder why so many of you even bother with the clones


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 13, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Reading all this stuff about not knowing if the cuts are legit, pests, viruses....I really wonder why so many of you even bother with the clones


Took me a year to a year and a half of watching this thread to feel comfortable to make a purchase that I was confident had no bugs,pm or HPLvD plus are legit. Just had to watch everyone's reviews on here and you will see some get good reviews others not so much.

I will only buy with multiple reliable sources vouching for a vendor.
If I see reputable members saying the stuff is legit and no problems with bugs n what not for over a year I think that's evidence enough for me to at least give them a shot.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 13, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I dont see a test report, is it dated within the last 2 weeks?? Darkheart says testing should occur every 1-2 weeks (which is impractical). They also say you need to test a plant 3 times before you can feel safe!!! I keep asking the same question that no one can answer. Are you guys getting your stuff tested every 2 weeks like darkheart suggests?? A NEGATIVE TEST RESULT IS ONLY VALID FOR 2 WEEKS MAX, PEOPLE!!! And yes you only talk about auntie jane and promote them 100%, even though I havnt seen finished buds.... interesting.... I wouldnt be surprised at all if u were them but whatever! Are you trying other sellers ever?? Ive tried over 20, and still going. My favorites this year are Bens Nursery and Lola Lovely. Just took down first harvest with their gear, 5 strains and over 2 lbs dry under 1000w. Your so busy shouting auntie janes that you never even looked into the hplvd testing protocol.
> 
> **DarkHeart Website: "It is important to note that because of the latent nature of HpLVd, a minimum 3-4 tests on each plant is suggested before you can ensure a plant is truly negative. Testing should occur every 1-2 weeks. "**
> 
> ...




You sound like the competition..........haters gonna hate.

There is a SHIT TON,let's make it a METRIC SHIT TON of good info on Auntie Janes.Just open up ya ears and clean out ya eyes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 13, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Reading all this stuff about not knowing if the cuts are legit, pests, viruses....I really wonder why so many of you even bother with the clones


Truth is stronger than internet remarks


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 13, 2022)

There are a ton of scientists and doctors who question our modern viral/germ theory. This debate goes back over a hundred years to Beauchamp vs Pasteur, etc. Deep pocketed special interests have plowed trillions into academia to convince everyone on the planet of impending disease and death via invisible cellular waste particles (read: Exosomes). Movies and media play a supporting actor role.

Personally, I think this is explained by using chemical nutrients regimens which affect plant propagation at a deeper level. Incomplete access to macro/micronutrients, generation after generation. It's what comes from people thinking that they can outsmart nature. Weird disease shows up, in the same way it does in humans that lack complete nutrition, or have weird digestive bacterial/yeast colonization issues.

PCR tests take tiny particles and amplify them. Do it enough times (cycles) and it will show "positive" for anything. Even the inventor of the test itself said everyone is using it wrong.

Grow organic and don't worry as much.

Just my opinions.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 13, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Tumi Genomics is one. They have a form you fill out and will send 10 test kits or whatever you want to call them. I think they charge 25 each on the back end with 10 cut test min. You may get around the min...


That's only available inside the state right?


----------



## thctimmy (Apr 13, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> That's only available inside the state right?


I don't think so. I am in MO and they shipped me the test kits., Figure they wouldn't do that if they only permitted in state testing. 

Unless you meant inside the US, which I dunno. Ping 'em.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 13, 2022)

sosincere said:


> And yes you only talk about auntie jane and promote them 100%, even though I havnt seen finished buds.... interesting.... I wouldnt be surprised at all if u were them but whatever! Are you trying other sellers ever?? Ive tried over 20, and still going. My favorites this year are Bens Nursery and Lola Lovely. Just took down first harvest with their gear, 5 strains and over 2 lbs dry under 1000w.


Where's all your pics? You are promoting other vendors but you havent posted a single picture of their results in the 12 years you've been registered on this forum....


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 13, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Grow organic and don't worry as much.


Simply choosing to grow "organic" wont make your plants immune to hlpvd or other nutritional imbalances. Just as many threads here of people with fucked up living soil grows as their are people who use salts.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 13, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Simply choosing to grow "organic" wont make your plants immune to hlpvd or other nutritional imbalances. Just as many threads here of people with fucked up living soil grows as their are people who use salts.


True but it's easy today. Buy a bag of build-a-soil and hit it.

I get what you're saying tho. I just hate to see someone kill all their shit based on a questionable testing methodology and flawed assumptions.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 14, 2022)

I see bluebonnet f2 seeds for sale, lol, I have to laugh. I read Matt riots description of em on his page also and have just one simple question? When lone star worked them to f4 before handing out, how can they have or madef2s? I believe they did go to bodhi and then to Matt, but if f4, how can they reverse lineage?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Apr 14, 2022)

Did Lonestar sell it as Bluebonnet F4?


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 14, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Did Lonestar sell it as Bluebonnet F4?


He sold it as bluebonnet, it was a dj blueberry he worked to f4 (lonestar).I guess I can see if you got a pack and made seeds it would be bluebonnet f2s. But it would also be blueberry f5 right? At least they give kudos to ole Lone, may he RIP
These Seeds for sale on Strainly are by some unknown dude


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 14, 2022)

sosincere said:


> Also I take back everything good I said about Lola Lovely Clones... Ive done research and discovered she is actually a man,


~ She walked up to me and she asked me to dance
I asked her name and in a dark brown voice she said, "Lola"
L-O-L-A Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola ~


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 14, 2022)

Post pics of dudded plants and bugs or stfu lol. I know I only take pics into consideration and posted my purchases after they were grown out and let others decide. It's not advertising it's the actual point of the thread just state your opinion, a pic and then let it die not argue about it for a dozen pages.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 14, 2022)

sosincere said:


> A negative test result is only good for 2 weeks. PERIOD.


So you have to continue testing biweekly until the end of time? lol. The reality is that Dark Heart recommends testing ever 2 weeks yes, and also that after you've tested 3 times you can be confident that the plant you tested doesn't have HLV. The reason behind this is that the viroid is slow moving to infect an entire plant, so if a plant recently transmitted HLV the entire plant won't be infected so your test could very likely come back negative. If you have a plant that transmitted HLV 3 months ago it will fail on the first test. So if you've been growing the same strains for a year and are just curious if you have it only 1 test would be needed.


----------



## SuperNice (Apr 14, 2022)

Tassa Saldi, PhD – CoFounder and CEO of Tumi Genomics – E.11


Listen to this episode from We The Growers on Spotify. We sit with Tassa, CEO and Co-founder of Tumi Labs @tumigenomics and learn more about Hop Latent Viroid, and the testing being done around it; important pathogen knowledge that every grower can use to monitor their garden.




open.spotify.com





Go to 22 min and listen, CEO of Tumi Genomics Claiming that Hplvd is not latent in cannabis.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 14, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> Tassa Saldi, PhD – CoFounder and CEO of Tumi Genomics – E.11
> 
> 
> Listen to this episode from We The Growers on Spotify. We sit with Tassa, CEO and Co-founder of Tumi Labs @tumigenomics and learn more about Hop Latent Viroid, and the testing being done around it; important pathogen knowledge that every grower can use to monitor their garden.
> ...


I wouldn't get too hung up on that part. She says it was called "Latent" when they discovered it in hops because they couldn't identify any symptoms at the time, but they later discovered it affected oil content and other traits. But she later says that some cannabis plants can be asymptomatic for a long time and when conditions are right the virus starts replicating rapidly, so it seems there is some degree of latency. 

*



When a virus is present in the body but exists in a resting (latent) state without producing more virus

Click to expand...

*


> . A latent viral infection usually does not cause any noticeable symptoms and can last a long period of time before becoming active and causing symptoms.


----------



## SuperNice (Apr 14, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I wouldn't get too hung up on that part. She says it was called "Latent" when they discovered it in hops because they couldn't identify any symptoms at the time, but they later discovered it affected oil content and other traits. But she later says that some cannabis plants can be asymptomatic for a long time and when conditions are right the virus starts replicating rapidly, so it seems there is some degree of latency.


Edit: not trying to debate anything, just putting you guys on to something that’s being discussed here.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 14, 2022)

Shout out to all star clones. Finally getting my hands on the skywalker og. Been a pleasure to deal with


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Apr 15, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Shout out to all star clones. Finally getting my hands on the skywalker og. Been a pleasure to deal with


Man I miss all star clones as I used to deal with him in person when I lived near LA, now that I moved I will have to use strainly to get in touch with him but glad to see others had good experiences with him as well


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Unfortunately RIU mod took out the post


Imagine that you arent privvy to the actual reasons we do things so maybe stop slinging rumors and accusations?

Great thanks. I hope I wont have anymore issues with you


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 15, 2022)

Just keep in mind with all star clones… I’ve grown a lot of his stuff and his OGz are all S1’s .. the only real cut he had was the Ghost… the rest of them are watered down Cali connection type OGz… he used to call that Skywalker OG “All Star OG” …. They lack those next level OG terps and forehead sweating High


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Apr 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Just keep in mind with all star clones… I’ve grown a lot of his stuff and his OGz are all S1’s .. the only real cut he had was the Ghost… the rest of them are watered down Cali connection type OGz… he used to call that Skywalker OG “All Star OG” …. They lack those next level OG terps and forehead sweating High


Yup I’ve heard this before, Personally I lack experience with his OGs but have ran his blueberry cookies and mendo breath with rather nice results plus a few others keep in mind that was in 2015 if my memory serves me as I moved away from that area in summer 2017


----------



## TurboNico (Apr 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Just keep in mind with all star clones… I’ve grown a lot of his stuff and his OGz are all S1’s .. the only real cut he had was the Ghost… the rest of them are watered down Cali connection type OGz… he used to call that Skywalker OG “All Star OG” …. They lack those next level OG terps and forehead sweating High


I love how you said forehead sweating high lol. Have you been able to find an OG from seed that might have the forehead sweating high that you would recommend?


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 15, 2022)

Welp I guess I'll give em a run before I comment further but that hurts my butt to hear the watered down comment


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 19, 2022)

I just came to say that the apple fritter and marshmallow og is fire .. the fritter stacks like crazy and it’s so compact I ramp up from 350 to 510 for 5 hours then 400w for 30 minutes to off to simulate the real sun I wonder if it would stack more on 500 all the time

the marshmallow og smells like real og it has a underlying funk that seeps into the sap I can pull a dead leaf and the sap smells insane branchy tho and it drinks like crazy .. it has a tendency to show curl dry leafs even tho pot isn’t fully dry once I drown her she’s happy and I mean drown .. I’m in coco
That plant way in the back is the fritter u can see how thick it


This is gelato 41 I think I’ll double check



The far right is the marshmallow og u can see what I was saying about it being thirsty this pic was before I drowned it this plant is always thirsty caused some leaf damage but hey


Another shot of fritter in the back the tall plant is karma acid stardawg x sour d bx 3


----------



## Ehrmantraut420 (Apr 20, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> It’s a collection of sellers so just like on eBay or any other site, so buyer beware and do your due diligence on who is trustworthy. I’ve had really good luck buying from sellers who have good reviews.


yes just like ebay, ive seen some that look like scams and some that seem honest


----------



## THT (Apr 25, 2022)

For awareness to all, Sunshine State Seed Company does not likely have anything worth looking at, and I would recommend against them regardless of my own positive reviews on strainly. It's unfortunate because on one hand, I respect that they are sending out actual seeds and previously cuts, but, for me that's the only positive thing that I can say and there's no way I know of to go back and edit a review after running a lot of their gear. 
We've grown out their Tampa Crippie and their 'Cuban black haze' seed lines (whole pack of each) as well as their 'Cuban black haze' breeder cut. None of the resulting seed genetics we're consistent at all (likely just random seeds stock), and most certainly their cuban black haze cut was neither elite, nor the cut they are claiming it to be. In my opinion and experience, based on the terp profile and plant structure, what they sent was likely a central or south American landrace... something that fit the bill for a sativa with a 90ish day flower in appearance. Most definitely NOT a 350 - 450 $ cut.
Once again my wholehearted recommendation is to avoid Sunshine State Seed Company if you want quality genetics. Others I believe have also said that same thing here in the past, so just making sure it gets a bump as they were active last I checked.

If you are a brand new grower and looking to get some seeds or previously, cuts, you might not know any different, but it should still matter to you.

Also a shout out to Coffee Pot on Strainly for having what he says and providing it at a fair cost. 

I am looking for any recommendations / referrals for getting the REAL Cuban Black Haze in my garden, please hit me up!

Cheers and Peace.


----------



## THT (Apr 25, 2022)

Here is the Cuban Black Haze breeders cut in question


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Apr 25, 2022)

SSC has some nice descriptions of their strains. I think that's what reels people in. They're dumping boof genetics on growers. 

OP


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Apr 25, 2022)

ive ordered about 4-5 strains from 3 suppliers. will update as time progress.


----------



## THT (Apr 25, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> SSC has some nice descriptions of their strains. I think that's what reels people in. They're dumping boof genetics on growers.
> 
> OP


I was skeptical but figured it was worth a shot. My pain is your gain  Happy to vet more too.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 27, 2022)

God damn shit heads people are for dumping junk on any of us. It's not hard to get legit cuts these days. Shit makes me angry. Ripping people off especially intentionally is a dick move! Shit happens yes but it's not hard if you been around a min to verify a cut. Unfortunately someone has to guinea pig.... Jmo. Money money money! All anyone gives a shit about. Be legit, own up to a honest mistake etc. Not that hard. What's the world coming to!


----------



## THT (Apr 27, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> God damn shit heads people are for dumping junk on any of us. It's not hard to get legit cuts these days. Shit makes me angry. Ripping people off especially intentionally is a dick move! Shit happens yes but it's not hard if you been around a min to verify a cut. Unfortunately someone has to guinea pig.... Jmo. Money money money! All anyone gives a shit about. Be legit, own up to a honest mistake etc. Not that hard. What's the world coming to!


I figured with SSSCO being around for a long time, they should have found a decent cut even accidentally by now.


----------



## zoomboom (Apr 30, 2022)

THT said:


> Here is the Cuban Black Haze breeders cut in question


How does she smell?

How many weeks is she in this pic?


----------



## THT (May 1, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> How does she smell?
> 
> How many weeks is she in this pic?


She smells almost exactly like ACE's panama. It smells like a central/south american landrace, a bit citrusy and a bit musky. 
85 days in the pic.
It's not Cuban Black Haze I can say that.


----------



## Burnt Offerings (May 3, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well I took a chance as nobody has answered me here on Ben's nursery. I bought the following to fill my 4x8 bed. My other bed is waiting on my gmo and ecsd to root still atm.. next 1.5 to 2 weeks that will be full as well. I was lazy and trimming with the women.
> 
> Ben's Nursery cuts
> 
> ...



Curious how any of these turned out. I was considering his blue dream but I can't find much as far as legitimacy. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## oswizzle (May 3, 2022)

Has anyone grabbed cuts from Savage Gardens? 175+ plus reviews all positive.... Id love to grab that Zoap


----------



## tokesalot74 (May 3, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Has anyone grabbed cuts from Savage Gardens? 175+ plus reviews all positive.... Id love to grab that Zoap


Yea I got a gush mintz from him and prices dropped week after lol but it was delivered fast , now just got it few weeks back so can’t confirm it is what its listed as but don’t see why not 
does seem lIke he buys from others on there and reposts the same listings but if it’s true listings then so be it 
his prices are competitive with most on there and your right 175 thumbs up reviews 
good luck man


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (May 4, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Has anyone grabbed cuts from Savage Gardens? 175+ plus reviews all positive.... Id love to grab that Zoap


I dunno bro. IMO his plants look like meh, and he doesn't test at all...

OP


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 4, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I dunno bro. IMO his plants look like meh, and he doesn't test at all...
> 
> OP


With cuts not being verified plus a huge risk of this viroid going around I am very wary of anyone on strainly that hasn’t been vouched for on here by multiple members, I’d rather be safe then sorry and keep popping beans in between finding/hunting down some favorites as clones


----------



## oswizzle (May 4, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I dunno bro. IMO his plants look like meh, and he doesn't test at all...
> 
> OP


i wouldn’t grab anything off strainly bro… I just smoked some insane Zoap and was letting it cloud my judgment…Im going to just drop some change on moonbow and rainbow belts seeds … If it was the real cut and Confirmed by somebody I personally know….‘I’d think twice …I’ve got like 40+ Seed varieties going atm along with with my normal genetics… I’m good… those reviews could be as fake as the Corn starch ole boy tossed my way with all his positive reviews


----------



## Bodyne (May 4, 2022)

Both cuts flowering, in the back, topped once, wished I hadn’t. Lol. Hungry gals. No sign of dat hlpyllis stuff. Had to girdle em. Auntie Jane. Marshmallow og 9.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 5, 2022)

Marshmallow og #9 
Apple fritter


----------



## satdom (May 7, 2022)

Also my question 


Gemtree said:


> Any word on MoClonez?


----------



## RedRock (May 8, 2022)

sosincere said:


> sounds good, but can we see pics? Wish there were more people showing budding plants from strainly members....


SFV going into week 4


----------



## zoomboom (May 8, 2022)

THT said:


> She smells almost exactly like ACE's panama. It smells like a central/south american landrace, a bit citrusy and a bit musky.
> 85 days in the pic.
> It's not Cuban Black Haze I can say that.



That speaks volumes, not only that it's clearly not what someone would expect based on the purported pedigree (the reason you bought it, lol), but also that he chose THAT phenotype to be his breeder cut.

It was also reported, I think earlier in this thread, that his TK was fake.

JFC


----------



## THT (May 8, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> It was also reported, I think earlier in this thread, that his TK was fake.


Yep, by someone I who I respect as a grower too. That said, Sunshine says on the label that their TK is not the same TK that the other breeders are using.. it's "the original" YEA O.K. lol.
I just hoped at least after years and years they would have gotten their hands on a decent cut. It's not even hard to do. That says to me this outfit is sending shit genetics on purpose and maliciously in a way.


----------



## THT (May 8, 2022)

I also picked up a few snips from Cloney Soprano recently so I'll have some insights in a few months that I can share. The transaction was good, shipping was express, packaging was good, a little pricey for some snips but we all knew that already. I asked last minute if he could throw snips of a second strain in and he obliged so I'm overall happy/satisfied to get two strains (3 snips of each) for the listed price of one. Until we're rooted and flowering I wont be able to comment on the legitimacy or quality of the strains themselves, but the snips were all great, healthy, clean, and I have no complaints about what I received. I'll check back in a few months


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2022)

Anyone know the story on why this cut would be worth $10k? Seems a bit much


----------



## a mongo frog (May 8, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone know the story on why this cut would be worth $10k? Seems a bit much
> View attachment 5130483


White truffle cross. Worth millions!!!! Been rapped about.


----------



## THT (May 8, 2022)

satdom said:


> Also my question


I'll pick something up from them if no one else has. Cheap enough to risk it


----------



## Vitamin_THC (May 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone know the story on why this cut would be worth $10k? Seems a bit much
> View attachment 5130483


Because suckers are born every minute


----------



## Jcue81 (May 9, 2022)

THT said:


> I also picked up a few snips from Cloney Soprano recently so I'll have some insights in a few months that I can share. The transaction was good, shipping was express, packaging was good, a little pricey for some snips but we all knew that already. I asked last minute if he could throw snips of a second strain in and he obliged so I'm overall happy/satisfied to get two strains (3 snips of each) for the listed price of one. Until we're rooted and flowering I wont be able to comment on the legitimacy or quality of the strains themselves, but the snips were all great, healthy, clean, and I have no complaints about what I received. I'll check back in a few months


I am running Cloney’s Sour Diesel and it’s legit and healthy through week 7 of flower with great resin production and the trademark sour diesel smell.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 9, 2022)

This gelato 41 I have is kinda shakey it’s not like any 41 I ever seen or had .. short minor smell minor frost I’ll post up pics but it’s getting tossed even the mom 

I have to go back and see but u think I got the 41 and the sfv at the same time same person .. the sfv looks good kinda short for a og tho I expected more stretch but I didn’t veg super long gonna run it again 

I bought some cuts from pnw strain hunter and lost two the one I did flower is supposed to be loompa headband but it’s not not even close it looks like some fire tho .. I did have 3 diff loompa snips so idk if he mixed them up or idk but I give up .. the marshmallow og is fire enough for me to not even care about the other ones wack cuts and the fritter


----------



## MannyPacs (May 9, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> This gelato 41 I have is kinda shakey it’s not like any 41 I ever seen or had .. short minor smell minor frost I’ll post up pics but it’s getting tossed even the mom
> 
> I have to go back and see but u think I got the 41 and the sfv at the same time same person .. the sfv looks good kinda short for a og tho I expected more stretch but I didn’t veg super long gonna run it again
> 
> I bought some cuts from pnw strain hunter and lost two the one I did flower is supposed to be loompa headband but it’s not not even close it looks like some fire tho .. I did have 3 diff loompa snips so idk if he mixed them up or idk but I give up .. the marshmallow og is fire enough for me to not even care about the other ones wack cuts and the fritter


Ya the guy has zero standards. He will trade with a rando and have it on his menu way too quick. In my opinion he's a POS and not a net positive to the community. I'm not quick to crap on anybody but I've seen the guy do stupid/shady crap.. over and over and over... And over and over and over again


----------



## THT (May 9, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> I am running Cloney’s Sour Diesel and it’s legit and healthy through week 7 of flower with great resin production and the trademark sour diesel smell.View attachment 5130671


Great news!
Well I hope he sent me the same cut - The strains I have from him are Sour Diesel and Hailey's Comet.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 10, 2022)

The sfv has some potential i try not to touch my plants besides feeding but last night I did a nug rub and the grease was rank .. in veg the plant is more og like but flower it was shorter could be leds causing that 

that gelato smells like gelato if u squeeze a nug and do a deep sniff but the veg plant is super short it’s getting tossed .. I feel like something’s wrong with it no way it should be so short Still

i should have stopped feeding the marsh and the fritter a week ago but there coming down by next week so I’ll have real pics soon


----------



## jcdws602 (May 11, 2022)

The gelatos 41’s from auntie Jane? I have a pair flowering rn along with marshmallow og, apricot gelato, and sfv og. The sfv is really tall and lanky along with the marshmallow og and the apricot gelato is not too far behind. The gelato 41’s definitely much shorter and more sensitive to nutrients but they look pretty healthy so far. No flowers yet but I will update in the near future.


----------



## Jcue81 (May 11, 2022)

I have an Apple Fritter I got from Mesa Genetics that’s got a week or 10 days left.

Beautiful plant and an amazing smell. Also received a Wedding Pie from him that is pretty caked. Def recommend Mesa Genetics for sure. Healthy plants and his prices are good.


----------



## Feijao (May 12, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> I have an Apple Fritter I got from Mesa Genetics that’s got a week or 10 days left.
> View attachment 5132058
> Beautiful plant and an amazing smell. Also received a Wedding Pie from him that is pretty caked. Def recommend Mesa Genetics for sure. Healthy plants and his prices are good.
> View attachment 5132059


Thanks for the pics. I'm going to pull the trigger with them once they have some more listings.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 12, 2022)

THT said:


> Yep, by someone I who I respect as a grower too. That said, Sunshine says on the label that their TK is not the same TK that the other breeders are using.. it's "the original" YEA O.K. lol.
> I just hoped at least after years and years they would have gotten their hands on a decent cut. It's not even hard to do. That says to me this outfit is sending shit genetics on purpose and maliciously in a way.


OriginsTK on IG was exposing Sunshine as fraud a while back.


----------



## THT (May 12, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> OriginsTK on IG was exposing Sunshine as fraud a while back.


I haven't used instagram but that's good to know.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 13, 2022)

I think it may have been mentioned but The Babylon Collection is the same person as Shinobi Cuts. I have heard that before and noticed they sell pretty much the same cuts but I asked if he took PayPal and I was given the same PayPal address that I had used for Shinobi several months back.


----------



## Grower5744 (May 13, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> God damn shit heads people are for dumping junk on any of us. It's not hard to get legit cuts these days. Shit makes me angry. Ripping people off especially intentionally is a dick move! Shit happens yes but it's not hard if you been around a min to verify a cut. Unfortunately someone has to guinea pig.... Jmo. Money money money! All anyone gives a shit about. Be legit, own up to a honest mistake etc. Not that hard. What's the world coming to!


Hey Diesel0889, how did your bens nursery plants turn out? Specifically the nyc diesel.


----------



## GODWORK (May 13, 2022)

I cant wait til all the seed hoarders start posting clone snippets of old golden relics from The Attitude Era...

::hmmm kay:::


----------



## sosincere (May 14, 2022)

Here's a pic of a few of Ben's strains I have going now at day 42.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 14, 2022)

sosincere said:


> Here's a pic of a few of Ben's strains I have going now at day 42.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133206


Looking nice, stacking up, how’s the resin production on them?


----------



## sosincere (May 15, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Looking nice, stacking up, how’s the resin production on them?


Thanks! Resin is very impressive on all of them, but its insane on bruce when she ripens, and she also gets purple hues ... this is my fourth time flowering these strains, they are all top notch smoke... my favorite smokes of his are the cherry ak47 and Bruce Banner 3, but they are more finicky than the sour and mango. The cherry reeks and taste like cherry blow pops and hash plus turns redish/purple if u let it go an extra week and flush good............ and bruce tastes like strawberry cream kush pops... they are all super potent in a very balanced way. My friends like them all but prefer the sour diesel. Ill try to post an update weekly or so...


----------



## Grower5744 (May 15, 2022)

sosincere said:


> Thanks! Resin is very impressive on all of them, but its insane on bruce when she ripens, and she also gets purple hues ... this is my fourth time flowering these strains, they are all top notch smoke... my favorite smokes of his are the cherry ak47 and Bruce Banner 3, but they are more finicky than the sour and mango. The cherry reeks and taste like cherry blow pops and hash plus turns redish/purple if u let it go an extra week and flush good............ and bruce tastes like strawberry cream kush pops... they are all super potent in a very balanced way. My friends like them all but prefer the sour diesel. Ill try to post an update weekly or so...


Appreciate the info bro! I bought 5 diffrent clones from him last week, hopefully I find a keeper or 2. Only thing that had me worried is the gmo cookies I bought from him. He was advertising it as a darkheart cut, and this week he started advertising it as a makimo cut. He may have gotten a new cut though.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (May 15, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Appreciate the info bro! I bought 5 diffrent clones from him last week, hopefully I find a keeper or 2. Only thing that had me worried is the gmo cookies I bought from him. He was advertising it as a darkheart cut, and this week he started advertising it as a makimo cut. He may have gotten a new cut though.


I seriously doubt he got a cut from Mamiko lol...

OP


----------



## Grower5744 (May 15, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> I seriously doubt he got a cut from Mamiko lol...
> 
> OP


I doubt it too, I bought it because it was labeled DH and I've heard their cut finishes weeks before most gmo cultivars. As long as it's a good cultivar I dont really care though.


----------



## Feijao (May 15, 2022)

I have received cuts from Coffepot and MoClonez in the last month, looked good so far. Hopefully going to put in my last order until fall from Pigtail Gardens, Prestige Clones, and might give Log Hollow a try even though they have no reviews yet. I'll post anything newsworthy about any of the clones and vendors as they happen.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 15, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Appreciate the info bro! I bought 5 diffrent clones from him last week, hopefully I find a keeper or 2. Only thing that had me worried is the gmo cookies I bought from him. He was advertising it as a darkheart cut, and this week he started advertising it as a makimo cut. He may have gotten a new cut though.


Is this Bens Nursery we're talking about? If so I just inquired about That Darkheart GMO because his feedback shows that he bought it from Shinobi, So I questioned if he tested for the viroid because I had gotten clones from Shinobi that tested positive for HLV. He said it was not the GMO from Shinobi which I thought was strange because him and Shinobi both exchanged positive feedback 3 months ago, now he changed it to the Makimo cut after I asked about it? red flag..


----------



## Grower5744 (May 15, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Is this Bens Nursery we're talking about? If so I just inquired about That Darkheart GMO because his feedback shows that he bought it from Shinobi, So I questioned if he tested for the viroid because I had gotten clones from Shinobi that tested positive for HLV. He said it was not the GMO from Shinobi which I thought was strange because him and Shinobi both exchanged positive feedback 3 months ago, now he changed it to the Makimo cut after I asked about it? red flag..


Yeah its bens nursery. Wouldn't surprise me at all if that was the case. It's the risk u take when u get cuttings from a place like strainly. I'm going to run them out and see how they do regardless so I'll keep u updated.


----------



## Gemtree (May 15, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Is this Bens Nursery we're talking about? If so I just inquired about That Darkheart GMO because his feedback shows that he bought it from Shinobi, So I questioned if he tested for the viroid because I had gotten clones from Shinobi that tested positive for HLV. He said it was not the GMO from Shinobi which I thought was strange because him and Shinobi both exchanged positive feedback 3 months ago, now he changed it to the Makimo cut after I asked about it? red flag..


If anyone cares I've been running Shinobis gmo for two rounds now with no issue but haven't got it tested. Great plant if it's clean did you get his gmo tested?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 15, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> If anyone cares I've been running Shinobis gmo for two rounds now with no issue but haven't got it tested. Great plant if it's clean did you get his gmo tested?


No, I haven't had his GMO or I would have.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 15, 2022)

Id like to let everyone know about my most recent Strainly experience with Pig Tail Garden. The communication was really good, near instant responses any time I sent a message and they kept me updated with everything along the way. It looks like they mostly buy right from Cltvtd and resell, which is fine. It looks like they also have a few strains they keep moms of and sell clones from too. So we had an agreement for 2 rooted clones (cherry cookies and grape gas s1) and 1 unrooted cutting (rozay #2). I showed concern for sending only 1 unrooted cutting, usually people send a few to ensure one roots, but they assured me that if it doesn't root then they will resend me a rooted one. It looks like they typically send with regular USPS Priority but they agreed to send mine Priority Express. The package got lost, it ended up coming over a month later. They agreed to resend the Grape Gas s1 and a rooted Rozay but cherry cookies was no longer available, They had a Cherry Cookies Mom but no rooted clones. So somehow my order is only getting replaced with 2 clones instead of 3 which didn't make too much sense to me.. I received 2 clones but the order got mixed up with someone else's and I received a Royal Kush and a Rozay. I tell them about it and they offer to resend the Grape Gas once its available which I agree to, and I also mention that maybe they can throw in the cherry cookie unrooted cuttings since I never got it in the first place and I would pay for overnight shipping. Well that went right over their head, they didn't really respond to what I said and resent the Grape Gas, it arrived without any issue. When they resent the Grape Gas they also informed me if there are any issues they won't be resending anything unless I pay more money. The clones I received were pretty big, healthy, probably some of the best I've ever received. The replacement policy kind of sucks, in the end I ended up with 2 of the 3 clones I had purchased.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 15, 2022)

For anyone new or familiar with strainly stay the fuck away from it . It's full of the same admins that make different accounts over and over again after they scam you out or give you pests or anything else that can sink your grow . I have purchased well over 5k worth of cuts from PNWStrainhunter , Lola's nursery aka ten different names, aunty Jane's, and individual people who just go to harborside, dark heart drops or get the los Angeles special of dirty fuckin cuts / fake .I have got pm , to spider mites , to rice root aphid that wiped me out from Lola's nursery aka a drop ship clone from harborside . Fuck the clone game from those off sites people . Stick to the forums where we don't pass the bullshit around . I literally had to shut down over 30days veg , mom's and flower at my house because of heavy rice root aphid infestation. Fuck everyone on that site selling fake ass cuts first of all .... HPLVD tested , "breeder cut" it's mostly bullshit and a half. I flowered out every cut that made it past the horrible stages and either were duds or fakes .... Example : the fake ass chem91 purple city genetics cut is a complete fake cut . The piff cut they got is a f2 haze remix from piffcoastfarms. All those hype cookie cuts you see cheap as fuck are all dirty to begin with . Smarten up RIU community and let's go back to the forums and each other than these scammers on strainly 
...ps I have videos and pics of every cut that came in dirty and infested


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 15, 2022)

Also to add about strainly ....I can't post direct reviews about these people because they all keep switching names and the admins never allowed me to get 3 reviews it's all full of shit unless a direct individual is out for good hopes . But mostly 90% of " vendors" are frauds


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 15, 2022)

Russet mite infestation from PNWStrainhunter


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 15, 2022)

Support dookie aka kaka he's clean as fuck


----------



## Jcue81 (May 15, 2022)

Has anyone recently seen solid looking Dogwalker cuts?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 15, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Russet mite infestation from PNWStrainhunter


Wtf??!?!?!?!??


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 15, 2022)

The chickens coming to roost lol 

PNW cool as shit but his cuts idk I didn’t get any bugs from him just one or two clones that grow slow I’m sure they have a issue ..the one in flower smells good but it’s s fake cut I have a chem d that’s prolly fake and a jet fuel that might be fake



Lola had mites I posted and the other cut i didn’t even touch it’s supposed to be legend og but who knows and I might not care to find out 

auntie Janes sfv / marshmallow and fritter is all gas the gelato 41 is either fake or has a issue shit is a terrible midget but smells like gelato but it’s fake

The sfv looks good I haven’t smoked it but it’s looking like some A1 og I’ll kno after I smoke it but the marshmallow and fritter is 100% legit 

I kinda wish I didn’t waste all that money on cuts bc the only ones I like are those 3 I should have stopped there .. my seed strains are just as good and I risked wiping out bc of dirty cuts


----------



## F_T_P! (May 15, 2022)

Just pop seeds, there is lots of dank out there waiting to be discovered. Ran $1000 worth of seeds and found 4 keepers. All dank, no pests or aids, just have to do a hunt. The key is who you get seeds from, do your homework. Will be doing a $2000 seed run next time.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 15, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Support dookie aka kaka he's clean as fuck


I've got 3 more weeks roughly on my motorbreath 15 I got from Dookie and then it's going to be chopped. The pre 98 bubba kush might go that long but I'll be watching it to see if it's done a little earlier. Both plants were exactly what they are supposed to be and 100% critter and disease free. I'm going to grab his Nic the Bruiser clone if I get the chance down the road. I'm cutting clones from the mothers of these for my round two this week at my backup location so I can start vegging them soon as these are done. The bubba kush looks really nice except for where I let it get some light stress by adding a 250 watt blurple to my Timber cob setup. Trying to get greedy and add in uv and IR plus I needed some extra watts.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

THT said:


> I also picked up a few snips from Cloney Soprano recently so I'll have some insights in a few months that I can share. The transaction was good, shipping was express, packaging was good, a little pricey for some snips but we all knew that already. I asked last minute if he could throw snips of a second strain in and he obliged so I'm overall happy/satisfied to get two strains (3 snips of each) for the listed price of one. Until we're rooted and flowering I wont be able to comment on the legitimacy or quality of the strains themselves, but the snips were all great, healthy, clean, and I have no complaints about what I received. I'll check back in a few months


He's from Massachusetts near me ...I've asked a handful of times about his cuts and to meet up since he's close to me and chemD for 1k hahahaha that's a community cut get that shit from a friend.....his cuts are just all recirculated like everything else


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

THT said:


> For awareness to all, Sunshine State Seed Company does not likely have anything worth looking at, and I would recommend against them regardless of my own positive reviews on strainly. It's unfortunate because on one hand, I respect that they are sending out actual seeds and previously cuts, but, for me that's the only positive thing that I can say and there's no way I know of to go back and edit a review after running a lot of their gear.
> We've grown out their Tampa Crippie and their 'Cuban black haze' seed lines (whole pack of each) as well as their 'Cuban black haze' breeder cut. None of the resulting seed genetics we're consistent at all (likely just random seeds stock), and most certainly their cuban black haze cut was neither elite, nor the cut they are claiming it to be. In my opinion and experience, based on the terp profile and plant structure, what they sent was likely a central or south American landrace... something that fit the bill for a sativa with a 90ish day flower in appearance. Most definitely NOT a 350 - 450 $ cut.
> Once again my wholehearted recommendation is to avoid Sunshine State Seed Company if you want quality genetics. Others I believe have also said that same thing here in the past, so just making sure it gets a bump as they were active last I checked.
> 
> ...


Real piff is east coast only and good luck most of it is the s1 like what jj used to make the haze line he has. My homie massgenetics has the piffcut and snype for anyone from the icmag days


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

A zends 


GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> ~ She walked up to me and she asked me to dance
> I asked her name and in a dark brown voice she said, "Lola"
> L-O-L-A Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola
> And sends pm, spider mites, aphids and everything else from California stores


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Is this Bens Nursery we're talking about? If so I just inquired about That Darkheart GMO because his feedback shows that he bought it from Shinobi, So I questioned if he tested for the viroid because I had gotten clones from Shinobi that tested positive for HLV. He said it was not the GMO from Shinobi which I thought was strange because him and Shinobi both exchanged positive feedback 3 months ago, now he changed it to the Makimo cut after I asked about it? red flag..


Shinobis a scam artists also


----------



## Mattbryson (May 16, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> The chickens coming to roost lol
> 
> PNW cool as shit but his cuts idk I didn’t get any bugs from him just one or two clones that grow slow I’m sure they have a issue ..the one in flower smells good but it’s s fake cut I have a chem d that’s prolly fake and a jet fuel that might be fake
> 
> ...


I didn't care for that gelato 41 cut eather the sfv og is fire it's a solid og ran it 2 times will keep it in rotation did get the flower tested I know thc numbers don't always matter came in at 24% aj gush mints really nice cut and there runtz was solid I'm running there marshmallow og and super lemon smac now both looking nice so far


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Wtf??!?!?!?!??


Yup , nevermind the pm from the gelato bullshit, spider mites from a thin mint cut , Ill screenshot my messages through him on that site . I've lost grow after grow after grow eve after quarantine and recloning still end up dirty from viroid or pests. This is why I take pics and videos of everything once opening the box to prove it's not even near my grow yet and there's already an issue not even out of the clone shipper. So when someone fires back and says I have a dirty grow or I'm a dirty grower blah blah blah it's like the cut didn't even make it into my house yet and I got gnats and spider mites and all kinds of s*** crawling around


----------



## Rurumo (May 16, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Yup , nevermind the pm from the gelato bullshit, spider mites from a thin mint cut , Ill screenshot my messages through him on that site . I've lost grow after grow after grow eve after quarantine and recloning still end up dirty from viroid or pests. This is why I take pics and videos of everything once opening the box to prove it's not even near my grow yet and there's already an issue not even out of the clone shipper. So when someone fires back and says I have a dirty grow or I'm a dirty grower blah blah blah it's like the cut didn't even make it into my house yet and I got gnats and spider mites and all kinds of s*** crawling around


Just curious, do you test your clones for HLV? Or are you just going by visible signs of dudding?


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Just curious, do you test your clones for HLV? Or are you just going by visible signs of dudding?


Both .... My facility in mass sends in samples every couplet weeks off different tops at different stages to catch the HPLVD . I've sent a few in that looked horrible and then most wouldn't stretch ...if you e grown duds before the word hop latent was invented....I'm taking back to the icmag dudding forum . Where all the ogs that got passed around got dudded out after a few years . Most cookie cuts willllllll not look like ogkb with the mutant look. I took cookie cuts directly from them off a licensed deal and the cuts were dirty coming from cookies . This is 10000% valid . My facility was the first cookie deal in mass before everything went south and was completely dudded out by the 1000s of sqft..... It's all bullshit if you ain't getting a tissue culture with paper work ....FUCK STRAINLY except a few people from the forums that are out to make a couple bucks helping people .....not no chemD for a stack or cheetah piss for hundreds when it's all dudded out .I'll show receipts from how much bullshit I bought through that site through like 6 people that absolutely screwed me .


----------



## ManofTREE (May 16, 2022)

Welp looks like a new site clonepals is up.. just in time to leave the drama of strainly behind


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Welp looks like a new site clonepals is up.. just in time to leave the drama of strainly behind


Probably the same people fam 
Seed we sites are starting to sell cuts now since the farm bill . if it ain't from the breeders circle it's probably just phenohunted or drop shipped


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2022)

Who the fuck is gonna pay someone they've never met, never seen their garden, never seen the vendor actually flower out cuts and god knows what else a $1000 bucks for a clone?

If I'm spending a $1k a cut, mofo I want to come see the facility and check out flowering plants. No way I'd trust anybody's word when we talking coin.


----------



## Rurumo (May 16, 2022)

I definitely feel there is a big need for a reliable, legit, tissue culture clone seller that tests regularly AND has the classic cuts. I think a lot more people would venture into online clone buying with those assurances. Right now this seems like casual sex in the 80s.


----------



## zoomboom (May 16, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Who the fuck is gonna pay someone they've never met, never seen their garden, never seen the vendor actually flower out cuts and god knows what else a $1000 bucks for a clone?
> 
> If I'm spending a $1k a cut, mofo I want to come see the facility and check out flowering plants. No way I'd trust anybody's word when we talking coin.


If I'm going to spend even $100, I want to see the plants they themselves grew.

There's a couple sellers with nothing but pics ripped from IG. Many lie and say the pics are theirs.

Cloney Soprano got excoriated for posting stolen pics of Shoreline, I'd be very surprised if he has all the stuff he says he does.

Some sellers have personal IG pages and their plants look frickin' awful. Like newb growers who are still learning how to keep plants _alive_ through the entire flower cycle.


----------



## Bodyne (May 16, 2022)

Seen an online clone place called hortmans or something like that get called out, claiming breeder cuts but the breeders say they ain’t even cuts yet lol. Clone game turned into Wild West. Damn I’m running through enough packs, maybe I send snips out lol for pennies and undercut and spread the plant and love lol


----------



## zoomboom (May 16, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Seen an online clone place called hortmans or something like that get called out, claiming breeder cuts but the breeders say they ain’t even cuts yet lol. Clone game turned into Wild West. Damn I’m running through enough packs, maybe I send snips out lol for pennies and undercut and spread the plant and love lol


I joined Strainly hoping to find more sellers offering their 10-pack keepers. That's where the gold is for me. People with good husbandry and even a passable ability to take photographs. I got a wonderful ghost train haze from 'just some guy' for $50. It is, IMO, the best way to sample a breeder's offering without having to sacrifice grow space as I have a very modest grow and running a ten pack will take up almost my whole room.

As far as 'elites' or hype strains, I bought a full pack from Mama Funk because she was literally cheaper than me going down the street to a dispensary for cuts, I got a kush mints from Aroma super early on--but everything else has been underwhelming (including my Pink Box experience and another well-liked seller here).

I've considered putting a few cuttings up, but with the new regulations at Strainly I'll probably pass.


----------



## Bodyne (May 16, 2022)

Cut and clone game edgy. I read today even Caleb at csi got his fritter cut not from lumpy, lol, but he got it. There has to be some back door cuts being thrown in the mix, seems like. You gotta love it, though, supposedly when lumpy told him he didn’t give it out, Caleb said so what, I got it, kick rocks. Lol. Wonder how much bank Caleb has got, looking at his pricing tiers


----------



## zoomboom (May 16, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Cut and clone game edgy. I read today even Caleb at csi got his fritter cut not from lumpy, lol, but he got it. There has to be some back door cuts being thrown in the mix, seems like. You gotta love it, though, supposedly when lumpy told him he didn’t give it out, Caleb said so what, I got it, kick rocks. Lol. Wonder how much bank Caleb has got, looking at his pricing tiers


From what I understand, it was passed to someone who started spreading it out around early to mid 2020.

That's what shauncron told me.

I've seen pics of mulitple Apple Fritter cuts from Strainly and they can't all be the same plant...gotta be some fakes in there.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 16, 2022)

So how does he know if it's a legit cut of the apple fritter? I'm not doubting Caleb from csi I have a ton of his gear and view him as one of the most respected for having real cuts.
Possibly just terp and high analysis?
Edit - didn't see the above post


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Who the fuck is gonna pay someone they've never met, never seen their garden, never seen the vendor actually flower out cuts and god knows what else a $1000 bucks for a clone?
> 
> If I'm spending a $1k a cut, mofo I want to come see the facility and check out flowering plants. No way I'd trust anybody's word when we talking coin.


It's crazy out there man


----------



## F_T_P! (May 16, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> With weed prices the way they are it’s not cheap to supply a garden. 20$ clones are a thing of the past. Check me out. I’m on strainly. Savage gardens
> I used to have an riu account but was banned for speaking my mind so it’s by far my first post.


Id rather buy $500 packs from Seed Junkies.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (May 16, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> That’s an old school way of pheno hunting
> I started that way and personally I hated picking through all the different phenos. Back in the day when there were only a handful of breeders is was worth it. Now days everyone is a breeder & everyone has been doing it for 20+ yrs. Granted I do flower out all the phenos I aquire but the seed hunts aren’t like they used too be


I remember somewhere on a thread it stated that you don't test. Did you switch it up and start testing? If so, do you provide proof(recent proof)?? Just curious cuz the pics of your plants on strainly look sickly...

OP


----------



## Armyofsprout (May 16, 2022)

satdom said:


> Also my question


I ordered from him and got my clones next day in good condition a week ago. They are doing well and awaiting roots. I purchased fresh cuts of Oreoz and Trop cherry. He’s a solid seller and really good with communicating and doesn’t seem like a con artist. I asked for a rooted clone of Oreoz and he said he thought he had it but was out. And we worked something else out with unrooted. But he could’ve easily just finessed me for more money and sent me a random rooted clone if he wanted but didn’t.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

Armyofsprout said:


> I ordered from him and got my clones next day in good condition a week ago. They are doing well and awaiting roots. I purchased fresh cuts of Oreoz and Trop cherry. He’s a solid seller and really good with communicating and doesn’t seem like a con artist. I asked for a rooted clone of Oreoz and he said he thought he had it but was out. And we worked something else out with unrooted. But he could’ve easily just finessed me for more money and sent me a random rooted clone if he wanted but didn’t.


You don't know it's real until u flower it out and compare it to other growers with the same cuts ..... My experience .... PNWStrainhunter got a "chem91" from a buddy of mine on strainly they all got it from purple city genetics .... I had the 91 cut from the Massachusetts chemdog circle local to me and the D , #4 and the sis .... So when strainly was marketed for cuts from west coast facilities etc... I was hyped like everyone until I got a cut from him and my buddy hotrod gardens ....same fuckin cut and it wasn't even chem at all or a og it was a kush of some sort like a wierd kush ... purple city genetics doesn't have the real skunk va chem91 cut


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 16, 2022)

Armyofsprout said:


> I ordered from him and got my clones next day in good condition a week ago. They are doing well and awaiting roots. I purchased fresh cuts of Oreoz and Trop cherry. He’s a solid seller and really good with communicating and doesn’t seem like a con artist. I asked for a rooted clone of Oreoz and he said he thought he had it but was out. And we worked something else out with unrooted. But he could’ve easily just finessed me for more money and sent me a random rooted clone if he wanted but didn’t.


Anyone could sell a fire cut of pure Michigan crosses or 2.0 and call it oreoz ....it's a rename game fammmm that's why they don't tell you that thugpug n the Michigan hype is just Mendo montage f3 males and abunch of montage phenos but yet everything is sold as seed under hype names . U just have to know the background of these cuts and how they originally came across the public. Trop cherry breeder cut is most likely fake asssss helllll ..... Harry and Oni and Masonic don't even do shit like that anymore. They're not even working together . Like the mtn trop cut u see floating around ...total fake ... I have audio from YouTube of the history of the mtn cut and how noone has it it's all just f2s . Look up Masonic he tells all about it .


----------



## MannyPacs (May 16, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> Actually yes I did start testing and it’s helped business tremendously


Good for you man! If you're same as savage genetics I've got a couple gruntz going. I don't have IG so I can only see the last 9 pics or so and your stuff looks nice to me


Edit: whatcha get the old ban hammer for


----------



## Mulder420 (May 16, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> With weed prices the way they are it’s not cheap to supply a garden. 20$ clones are a thing of the past. Check me out. I’m on strainly. Savage gardens
> I used to have an riu account but was banned for speaking my mind so it’s by far my first post.


You got like 2 pages deleted off of here cuz you got called out for posting faked positive reviews and threw a fit. Also went on about not believing in the Hplvd. But Im glad you test now. Congrats. 

PWN is on discord with his sad looking plants still. Can't post his strains but Im sure that wont stop him from selling.


----------



## MannyPacs (May 16, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> You got like 2 pages deleted off of here cuz you got called out for posting faked positive reviews and threw a fit. Also went on about not believing in the Hplvd. But Im glad you test now. Congrats.
> 
> PWN is on discord with his sad looking plants still. Can't post his strains but Im sure that wont stop him from selling.


The guys presence on discord is an embarrassment. Watching him trade shit and have it up on his menu within a month is ridiculous. Not to mention the state of his room. I'd hate to see the brothers bathroom frfr


----------



## a mongo frog (May 16, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> Gary Payton
> RS-11
> And Tropicana cherry
> If someone knows a better way too take photos from an iPhone I’d listen. I’ve never been able to take great photos with the iPhone


Those are from strainly? You must live in or near Los Angeles?


----------



## dubekoms (May 16, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Anyone could sell a fire cut of pure Michigan crosses or 2.0 and call it oreoz ....it's a rename game fammmm that's why they don't tell you that thugpug n the Michigan hype is just Mendo montage f3 males and abunch of montage phenos but yet everything is sold as seed under hype names . U just have to know the background of these cuts and how they originally came across the public. Trop cherry breeder cut is most likely fake asssss helllll ..... Harry and Oni and Masonic don't even do shit like that anymore. They're not even working together . Like the mtn trop cut u see floating around ...total fake ... I have audio from YouTube of the history of the mtn cut and how noone has it it's all just f2s . Look up Masonic he tells all about it .


The fuck are you smoking. Trop cherry breeders cut is real. Literally go ask relentless on IG.


----------



## CottonBrainz (May 16, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> Gary Payton
> RS-11
> And Tropicana cherry
> If someone knows a better way too take photos from an iPhone I’d listen. I’ve never been able to take great photos with the iPhone


Looks like you’re using hps, I just got this camera filter it helps a ton. Plants look nice https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07P2KRBL8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Bodyne (May 17, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Anyone could sell a fire cut of pure Michigan crosses or 2.0 and call it oreoz ....it's a rename game fammmm that's why they don't tell you that thugpug n the Michigan hype is just Mendo montage f3 males and abunch of montage phenos but yet everything is sold as seed under hype names . U just have to know the background of these cuts and how they originally came across the public. Trop cherry breeder cut is most likely fake asssss helllll ..... Harry and Oni and Masonic don't even do shit like that anymore. They're not even working together . Like the mtn trop cut u see floating around ...total fake ... I have audio from YouTube of the history of the mtn cut and how noone has it it's all just f2s . Look up Masonic he tells all about it .


For someone not working together, oni AND fuckwithdoc both gave a big shout out to Masonic couple weeks ago when oni had the brand sale. Lol. So many think they know lol


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 17, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> He's not on Strainly anymore but I'm pretty sure he's still selling on Instagram. I got my motorbreath 15 and pre 98 bubba kush cuts from Dookie Farms and they're doing really well in week 2 of flower. No health issues at all and he was really easy to deal with.
> Motorbreath 15
> View attachment 5117290
> Pre 98 bubba on the left
> ...


How do I find this guy on IG?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 17, 2022)

gotthatkill4u said:


> Gary Payton
> RS-11
> And Tropicana cherry
> If someone knows a better way too take photos from an iPhone I’d listen. I’ve never been able to take great photos with the iPhone


How do you already have RS-11 in flower? The breeder released the cut only a month ago...


----------



## Bodyne (May 17, 2022)

Dojo nursery had it on his April 28 drop, but it’s not on his current list. I notice many that frequent the gene trader events do lots of clone action and nobody finding the virus else you’d hear bout it, but they now state tested and disease free.


----------



## Bodyne (May 17, 2022)

I also see more folks doin snips, tighten that clone game and sell snips lol . Man it’s tempting, but the season is all wrong


----------



## GODWORK (May 17, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I also see more folks doin snips, tighten that clone game and sell snips lol . Man it’s tempting, but the season is all wrong


I co-sign this message...

I got some sad news from someone that I respect the fuck out of for doing it big in 2018-2019-2020
I mean the guy was living my fucking dream...now its low key over.

snippets seem logical only because
1. they fill a ziplock very neat...A1 for shipping
no cubes, no moisture, just clip nodes, seal, & air mail......(( Ill TSA those fuckers like seeds...))

2. they can be quick washed/hot bath in neem & H2O2 & RO...clonex makes a solution 1-0.6-1 ...1 minute each...then dip in Clonex Gel.
If Mites & Thrips can survive that...fuck it...Ill take a cash loss. 5 Grand in clones is serious...prop trays or ziplocks
((If this were 2013, we could atleast go to a cannabis cup & low key fill up prop trays with verified LEGIT cuttz...))..WTF am I talking about the 2022 Cup is in May-June...I might just go on tour bitch. MI to IL to CO to CA...Fuck Yeah!!! Im In...

3.They are in a perfect sweet spot for The Underground:
A. They force the buyer to at least try to root a clone...instead of pawning the work off on the source. ((get your fucking hands DIRTY SLUTS))
B. They meet a economic honey zone...for hobbyist. ((We are the only ones that Actually Give A Fuck about Strain lineage))
C. Once again, If you are an elite member of the community you can still make bank WITH A FORUM BASED Hierarchy....
Mother Source Verified...Access Point Verified...Hobbyist Verified...Day Traders Vetted...$5000 a cutt for the "MEGA lo Marts"

I think with the right protocol...We could blend seed hunters into a private FORUM ONLY clone collectors WETT DREAM!! ((SensiStarXBlueDream))
I mean incentives FOR NOOBS to buy packs...& sex directly to snips...for a mutual benefit. Thats still Hunting...
Noobs can pop more packs & do massive hunts cause they outsource in a relay to more seasoned HOBBYIST.

Somebody shoot all this down...


----------



## GODWORK (May 17, 2022)

The Cup Is Digital...No Live event...::sigh:: More Powerade.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 17, 2022)

You must be caffeinated and smoking sativas lol but I tend to vibe with most of what your saying.


----------



## GODWORK (May 17, 2022)

I was on a 20 min. idealistic up tick... all bright ideas & no happy ending...{I still tipped her though}


----------



## F_T_P! (May 18, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> I was on a 20 min. idealistic up tick... all bright ideas & no happy ending...{I still tipped her though}


It is rude not to, good man.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 18, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> How do I find this guy on IG?


Think he's dookiefarmsgenetics2 on Instagram


----------



## oswizzle (May 18, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> How do you already have RS-11 in flower? The breeder released the cut only a month ago...


Crickets???


----------



## waterproof808 (May 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Crickets???


I think he got banned.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I think he got banned.


Yep, click on his name it says "oops..."


----------



## CottonBrainz (May 18, 2022)

Is there a weed forum where you can actually talk about weed without getting banned?


----------



## Mulder420 (May 18, 2022)

i'll defend the dude and say that the cut has been out way before the official release. 

But I'm sure he deserved the ban again, he's an arrogant tool who wont get out of his own way.


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 18, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Cut and clone game edgy. I read today even Caleb at csi got his fritter cut not from lumpy, lol, but he got it. There has to be some back door cuts being thrown in the mix, seems like. You gotta love it, though, supposedly when lumpy told him he didn’t give it out, Caleb said so what, I got it, kick rocks. Lol. Wonder how much bank Caleb has got, looking at his pricing tiers


Lumpy is making things available directly on his server


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 18, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Lumpy is making things available directly on his server


Whats his website?


----------



## Mulder420 (May 18, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Lumpy is making things available directly on his server


You have a link?


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 18, 2022)

I'm sorry I was mistaken I'm thinking of loompa not lumpy.


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

Clear Water Has An Apple Fritter S1...if you can find it

Lumpys Cutt was on Strainly back in 2020...for like $500 a cut.
Now Its like $100-$50

We like to under cut price gougers in the community...Its a phenomenon that always happens.
Ex: Black Lime Reserve

I wanted Loompa's Underdog...back when Yeti dropped. I still do.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 18, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> i'll defend the dude and say that the cut has been out way before the official release.


I've only seen copycat claim to have the cut, havent seen anyone reputable rocking it.


----------



## Bodyne (May 18, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> I'm sorry I was mistaken I'm thinking of loompa not lumpy.


I’m not exactly sure the story, but they hate him now, loompa and I think oompapa whatever. Kinda crazy, 10 yrs ago loompa handing out his gear free, fast forward, now, not same. He done something not sure what. Gooeybreeder same in that he used to give all his gear out freely, not so much now.


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I've only seen copycat claim to have the cut, havent seen anyone reputable rocking it.


Kaanji Has a Rainbow Sherbet 11 Doja Pak Claim for $300...

Its seems like everyone has the clone image with out the detailed flowering image that SELLS the cut.
I mean, If someone flooded the Ad with Images of Clone, Flower, Dry Flower Pix...The sales would jump.
Its like all the testers that did journals for bodhi...Mega Sales


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

GSC X Pink Panties = Sunset Sherbet
Pink Guava X OZK = RS-11

I dont get it...
What is OZK??


----------



## waterproof808 (May 18, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Kaanji Has a Rainbow Sherbet 11 Doja Pak Claim for $300...
> 
> Its seems like everyone has the clone image with out the detailed flowering image that SELLS the cut.
> I mean, If someone flooded the Ad with Images of Clone, Flower, Dry Flower Pix...The sales would jump.
> Its like all the testers that did journals for bodhi...Mega Sales


The funny thing is people selling it claiming it was bred by Doja Pak, when that dude doesnt even grow or breed, DEO does all the breeding...Doja just middlemans packs and resells them. But the clone was released a month ago, so most people that scooped it up then have had enough time to take cuts off it.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 18, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> What is OZK??


OZ Kush from Dying Breed Seeds. ZKittles x Eddy Lepp OG


----------



## Bodyne (May 18, 2022)

Eddy Lepp OG is OG x Grape Ape, right?


----------



## Mulder420 (May 18, 2022)

There are other breeders already releasing beans of RS-11 cross.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 18, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> There are other breeders already releasing beans of RS-11 cross.


that doesnt mean they have the legit cut. Apothecary Genetics was selling Rainbow Sherb seeds as champagne x blackberry kush lol


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

This is EXACTLY what I get so amp'd up about...

When we go full legal...the gene pool is going to suffer...
Noobs with pollen mixing up strain lines without the proper respect for ACTUAL genetic lineage...(seedfinder.eu)
Its gonna be hybrid unknown soup


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 18, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> This is EXACTLY what I get so amp'd up about...
> 
> When we go full legal...the gene pool is going to suffer...
> Noobs with pollen mixing up strain lines without the proper respect for ACTUAL genetic lineage...(seedfinder.eu)
> Its gonna be hybrid unknown soup


Very true man sad to say


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

I wish I know about germination rates back when I started collecting beans...
I cant imagine being a seedbank with 10 yr old stock...

I met a guy today that actually still uses attitude...
I was like wtf???! 

Oreoz = {Jaws Gear x Exotic} - Colombian & Alien Tech
Why not just reach out to 3rd Coast for Oreo Packs to hunt?? It seems worth it...


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 18, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> This is EXACTLY what I get so amp'd up about...
> 
> When we go full legal...the gene pool is going to suffer...
> Noobs with pollen mixing up strain lines without the proper respect for ACTUAL genetic lineage...(seedfinder.eu)
> Its gonna be hybrid unknown soup


People have been making the same argument for decades 
Kinda like religious zealots tbh


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

@Herb & Suds 

Have you seen some of the bean packs these NEW companies put out...
EX: Happy Song Bird (lilac Summer X love Muffin Kush) 

who's going to buy that ...???
What does that even mean???


----------



## GODWORK (May 18, 2022)

Check Parabellum Genetics...

They have most of Strainlys Menu in seed form


----------



## Mulder420 (May 18, 2022)

nah, it gets out when someone says "oh how did you get this cut" "or that cut" like you guys do know there is backdoor sales all the time. Breeders work with other breeders and it gets out. Its been happening for 9 years.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 18, 2022)

I promised pics first up is the fritter idk how long I flowered I just flower till there done and weight wise it’s pretty dense 3 zips atleast I’ll try to take better pics


----------



## Bodyne (May 19, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> @Herb & Suds
> 
> Have you seen some of the bean packs these NEW companies put out...
> EX: Happy Song Bird (lilac Summer X love Muffin Kush)
> ...


Even the local small time boys. Lol used up Lvtk, Amos using everyone else’s work to get cheap chucks out lol. If they that cheap, do a Useless and give em away. Look at the strains and where they got em lol. Same game as big boys, just on a lower level. Why I suggest everyone make their own, it’s just too easy, and smoke what you grow, instead of giving coin to people doin exactly what you be doin lol


----------



## MannyPacs (May 19, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Even the local small time boys. Lol used up Lvtk, Amos using everyone else’s work to get cheap chucks out lol. If they that cheap, do a Useless and give em away. Look at the strains and where they got em lol. Same game as big boys, just on a lower level. Why I suggest everyone make their own, it’s just too easy, and smoke what you grow, instead of giving coin to people doin exactly what you be doin lol


Damn that was some late night hating man


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Is there a weed forum where you can actually talk about weed without getting banned?


talking about it isnt the problem its the selling , trading, advertising andf sock accounts that are the problem


----------



## GODWORK (May 19, 2022)

SoaknBeans is good at promoting new breeders that chuck with respect to strain roots...

Everybody at Paradise/hunter, chucks with respect to strains 
Im not talking about chuckers that are hobbyist...(Shout out to DINO & The Gang)

I talking about legal noobs that smell dollars...
& try to hide/make up...new mystery van Genetics Scoob


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 19, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> I'm sorry I was mistaken I'm thinking of loompa not lumpy.


Loompa is a shyster, he sold seeds through THCfarmer and it was brought to his attention that THCfarmer was swapping seeds, repackaging random seeds into plastic disks and back into Loompa packaging and THCfarmers excuse was that he repackaged the seeds into a plastic disk so that they don't break during shipping. I've never heard of a seed breaking in the mail lol.


Grower5744 said:


> Appreciate the info bro! I bought 5 diffrent clones from him last week, hopefully I find a keeper or 2. Only thing that had me worried is the gmo cookies I bought from him. He was advertising it as a darkheart cut, and this week he started advertising it as a makimo cut. He may have gotten a new cut though.


now he’s got it listed as the darkheart cut again, he must know we’re on to him lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 19, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> This is EXACTLY what I get so amp'd up about...
> 
> When we go full legal...the gene pool is going to suffer...
> Noobs with pollen mixing up strain lines without the proper respect for ACTUAL genetic lineage...(seedfinder.eu)
> Its gonna be hybrid unknown soup


That pretty much has already happened.


----------



## Grower5744 (May 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Loompa is a shyster, he sold seeds through THCfarmer and it was brought to his attention that THCfarmer was swapping seeds, repackaging random seeds into plastic disks and back into Loompa packaging and THCfarmers excuse was that he repackaged the seeds into a plastic disk so that they don't break during shipping. I've never heard of a seed breaking in the mail lol.
> 
> now he’s got it listed as the darkheart cut again, he must know we’re on to him lol


I saw, hopefully it was an honest mistake.. I'm going to get that ajs cut and guava kush that he just started selling if everything goes to plan with these. I did get pmed on another board by a guy who has grown out bens gear. shit looked really good, especially the BB and the NYC diesel so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> You got like 2 pages deleted off of here cuz you got called out for posting faked positive reviews and threw a fit. Also went on about not believing in the Hplvd. But Im glad you test now. Congrats.
> 
> PWN is on discord with his sad looking plants still. Can't post his strains but Im sure that wont stop him from selling.


Pwn is the biggest piece of shit on there


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I saw, hopefully it was an honest mistake.. I'm going to get that ajs cut and guava kush that he just started selling if everything goes to plan with these. I did get pmed on another board by a guy who has grown out bens gear. shit looked really good, especially the BB and the NYC diesel so I'm hopeful.


Cookie mane should be the only person someone should get a sour cut from in this day of age . He has it fully verified sitting with weasel on Instagram chillin together swapping bwiz for the ajs cut . .... Stay away from strainly


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> If I'm going to spend even $100, I want to see the plants they themselves grew.
> 
> There's a couple sellers with nothing but pics ripped from IG. Many lie and say the pics are theirs.
> 
> ...


Broooo I tried meeting up with him locally and smoking some real chemD . I told him I'm from mass and he has a certain cut that I know a few people in that circle have. Who he is , idk , but I tired to be a real life person and see what's up . If someone has alllllllllllll these cuts and are local and other said guys says he has cash and bud to smoke of chem n GMO n all fire shit n I was willing to go to Boston or wherever but I swear half that site is all the same people scamming .... So if you read the reviews you can see that most people that post ads are getting cuts from other people or so they say and then you go click on different reviews and there's no existence of the profile anybody can make different emails and make fake transactions on that site and just hit the approve button that's all it is. But when it comes down to somebody wanting to meet up in person that's when my red flag is like okay obviously this isn't real cuz anybody that wants to make $1,000 really quick off a few snips unrooted would obviously want to meet up whether the cut was fake or not.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I doubt it too, I bought it because it was labeled DH and I've heard their cut finishes weeks before most gmo cultivars. As long as it's a good cultivar I dont really care though.


This is the ultimate red flag right here.... Nobody in their damn mind is buying a cut of GMO that finishes a week early as an advertisement. You can take it 84 days but when you go 90+ it really ripens up .


----------



## Rurumo (May 20, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Broooo I tried meeting up with him locally and smoking some real chemD . I told him I'm from mass and he has a certain cut that I know a few people in that circle have. Who he is , idk , but I tired to be a real life person and see what's up . If someone has alllllllllllll these cuts and are local and other said guys says he has cash and bud to smoke of chem n GMO n all fire shit n I was willing to go to Boston or wherever but I swear half that site is all the same people scamming .... So if you read the reviews you can see that most people that post ads are getting cuts from other people or so they say and then you go click on different reviews and there's no existence of the profile anybody can make different emails and make fake transactions on that site and just hit the approve button that's all it is. But when it comes down to somebody wanting to meet up in person that's when my red flag is like okay obviously this isn't real cuz anybody that wants to make $1,000 really quick off a few snips unrooted would obviously want to meet up whether the cut was fake or not.


idk dude, a lot of people have a sensible standing policy not to meet up with internet randos irl


----------



## Grower5744 (May 20, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Broooo I tried meeting up with him locally and smoking some real chemD . I told him I'm from mass and he has a certain cut that I know a few people in that circle have. Who he is , idk , but I tired to be a real life person and see what's up . If someone has alllllllllllll these cuts and are local and other said guys says he has cash and bud to smoke of chem n GMO n all fire shit n I was willing to go to Boston or wherever but I swear half that site is all the same people scamming .... So if you read the reviews you can see that most people that post ads are getting cuts from other people or so they say and then you go click on different reviews and there's no existence of the profile anybody can make different emails and make fake transactions on that site and just hit the approve button that's all it is. But when it comes down to somebody wanting to meet up in person that's when my red flag is like okay obviously this isn't real cuz anybody that wants to make $1,000 really quick off a few snips unrooted would obviously want to meet up whether the cut was fake or not.


I wouldnt meet up with you without a very established relationship. That throws no red flags to me.


Tchef2525 said:


> This is the ultimate red flag right here.... Nobody in their damn mind is buying a cut of GMO that finishes a week early as an advertisement. You can take it 84 days but when you go 90+ it really ripens up .


By all indications the true dh gmo cut does finish quicker, it has been claimed it is a cross though. Again I really don't care. It will either be worth keeping around or not.

I'm not running a huge grow op, just personal. The risk- reward by trying these clones are very minimal, especially since I have good isolation and pest management practices. Yall gotta remember theres huge sections of this country (I'm assuming your US) that dont have the same access to genetics that alot of yall do. The risk- reward for that section is defintley diffrent than someone in places like Colorado or surrounding states.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> idk dude, a lot of people have a sensible standing policy not to meet up with internet randos irl


I was going to buy cuts off the guy but not pay for shipping prices when I can just drive and pick them up fresh


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> I was going to buy cuts off the guy but not pay for shipping prices when I can just drive and pick them up fresh


Which still makes you some random guy on the internet wanting to meet up
Not gonna happen unless club related …


----------



## F_T_P! (May 20, 2022)

Lol cut chasers are funny. Just found a bomb ass keeper from an $80 pack of project 4516 x apple mints. No pests either, lol.


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 20, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Cookie mane should be the only person someone should get a sour cut from in this day of age . He has it fully verified sitting with weasel on Instagram chillin together swapping bwiz for the ajs cut . .... Stay away from strainly


That's a bold statement about sour


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Which still makes you some random guy on the internet wanting to meet up
> Not gonna happen unless club related …


Yoooo when u tell someone to come to your house n sesh n see what's good I'm pretty sure I'm the one with open doors for a stranger ....I never asked past the point to do it , again it's strainly .... Whether they're in the same state or in the same town stay away from that site EVERYONE that's all I gotta say at the end of posts here


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 20, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> That's a bold statement about sour


Exactly , that's how I know my sour is Ajs sour ..... I got the cut from someone who directly got it from cookie mane. Like you can't beat that verification...but it's definitely wanted down from like 2005 era


----------



## shorelineOG (May 20, 2022)

Fish Scale from seed


----------



## Mulder420 (May 20, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Fish Scale from seed View attachment 5136309


need lol


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Fish Scale from seed View attachment 5136309


Holy fuck shoreline that is a beautiful pheno. Fishscale and a few other of those compound/cookies collab strains seems like they throw some fucking amazing trip A phenos, for instance their Khalifa mints is insanely nice, the menthol compound uses and reverses is just crazy fire.

I'm not a fan of all the compound drama but no one can deny that compound has some serious heat in their lineup and lineage, most built by aquiring genetics from other breeders and doing collabs but that doesn't change the fact they put out some fuego, hence why I picked up a decent amount of the grape gasoline line seeds when they dropped- I'm real excited to run the grape gas crosses like gastropop, pink certz and california raisins. Your fish scale looks amazing!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Holy fuck shoreline that is a beautiful pheno. Fishscale and a few other of those compound/cookies collab strains seems like they throw some fucking amazing trip A phenos, for instance their Khalifa mints is insanely nice, the menthol compound uses and reverses is just crazy fire.
> 
> I'm not a fan of all the compound drama but no one can deny that compound has some serious heat in their lineup and lineage, most built by aquiring genetics from other breeders and doing collabs but that doesn't change the fact they put out some fuego, hence why I picked up a decent amount of the grape gasoline line seeds when they dropped- I'm real excited to run the grape gas crosses like gastropop, pink certz and california raisins. Your fish scale looks amazing!


That's the original shoreline fish scale (ECSD x Crippy) grown by a client. It was released a couple years before Berner stole the name.


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Holy fuck shoreline that is a beautiful pheno. Fishscale and a few other of those compound/cookies collab strains seems like they throw some fucking amazing trip A phenos, for instance their Khalifa mints is insanely nice, the menthol compound uses and reverses is just crazy fire.
> 
> I'm not a fan of all the compound drama but no one can deny that compound has some serious heat in their lineup and lineage, most built by aquiring genetics from other breeders and doing collabs but that doesn't change the fact they put out some fuego, hence why I picked up a decent amount of the grape gasoline line seeds when they dropped- I'm real excited to run the grape gas crosses like gastropop, pink certz and california raisins. Your fish scale looks amazing!


Heard that pave, baby Yoda and khalifa mints are the same cut.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> That's the original shoreline fish scale (ECSD x Crippy) grown by a client. It was released a couple years before Berner stole the name.


o no shit, either way looks fucking fire as does the other one, ya berner loves to steal names and rename strain lemonade comes to mind


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Heard that pave, baby Yoda and khalifa mints are the same cut.


Possibly..I always just thought the baby yoda was a fire pheno found in a run of khalifa mints but who knows, wouldn't surprise me. I recall hearing the big face strain just being jokerz renamed.


----------



## oswizzle (May 20, 2022)

First Class Genetics is having a field day with this Baby Yoda/Powder drama


----------



## oswizzle (May 20, 2022)

Where’s the dude on here that dropped like 10k on genetics from Leaf Doctor at?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> First Class Genetics is having a field day with this Baby Yoda/Powder drama


yup thats we're I believe someone sent me a message coming from first class, basically because this person knew I was running some of compound/rado grape gas line so decided to just be a passive aggressive dick and rain on my parade.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2022)

First 8 is sfv 
Next 8 is marshmallow og


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2022)




----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2022)

I’m about to turn the marshmallow into a mom this one is here to stay . It’s so gassy and kushy Jeez .. I’m about to focus all my energy on this plant rn


----------



## Dookieog (May 20, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Lumpy is making things available directly on his server


Yo what ?! Lumpys has a server ? Can I get an invite


----------



## Mulder420 (May 21, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> That's the original shoreline fish scale (ECSD x Crippy) grown by a client. It was released a couple years before Berner stole the name.


been looking to get one of these cuts


----------



## GODWORK (May 21, 2022)

Smoke report on the Marshmallow OG...please & thank you


----------



## ManofTREE (May 21, 2022)

Looks like Ben's nursery is sendng out two spotted spider mites with his orders. Just saw a Pic on reddit. Be careful out there people


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 21, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Looks like Ben's nursery is sendng out two spotted spider mites with his orders. Just saw a Pic on reddit. Be careful out there people


Seems like when people selling cuts take on too many strains/trade with other strainly users then pests or the viroid or pm starts to rear their ugly heads

Only heard good things about his cuts so far but still was wary myself as they are priced lower than many others and he is picking up several new strains possibly bringing in pests accidentally if his quarantine practices and ipm aren’t up to par


----------



## gosabres716 (May 21, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Seems like when people selling cuts take on too many strains/trade with other strainly users then pests or the viroid or pm starts to rear their ugly heads
> 
> Only heard good things about his cuts so far but still was wary myself as they are priced lower than many others and he is picking up several new strains possibly bringing in pests accidentally if his quarantine practices and ipm aren’t up to par


I seen that and this is what he wrote in response:

Lies! This is clearly a fake account made to slander my good reputation. Its brand new and im the only user they are following. Buyer gave bad feedback without even saying anything to me! My clones are healthy and clean


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 21, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I seen that and this is what he wrote in response:
> 
> Lies! This is clearly a fake account made to slander my good reputation. Its brand new and im the only user they are following. Buyer gave bad feedback without even saying anything to me! My clones are healthy and clean


See I’ve seen a couple people on here vouch for bens cuts plus he does have more pics like flowering pics up and most clone sellers don’t even have that

I guess I’ll have to grab some of his strains myself and just use some typical couple week isolation and ipm practices maybe things like spinosad, neem, constantly studying undersides of leaves, etc.

I’ll definitely grow a couple cuts out myself and give feedback on this thread just to be positive as he looks to be one of the best sources on strainly at the moment


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 21, 2022)

Getting ready to run full packs of Manifest Destiny's Black D.O.G. x Duckfoot and Pagoda seeds CNC #7 x white cherry truffle. Also testing 30 of my Pineapple/lemon tree x MAC crasher bx1 cross to hunt through.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 21, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Looks like Ben's nursery is sendng out two spotted spider mites with his orders. Just saw a Pic on reddit. Be careful out there people


That sounds sketch and I’m not affiliated in any way


----------



## Grower5744 (May 21, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> See I’ve seen a couple people on here vouch for bens cuts plus he does have more pics like flowering pics up and most clone sellers don’t even have that
> 
> I guess I’ll have to grab some of his strains myself and just use some typical couple week isolation and ipm practices maybe things like spinosad, neem, constantly studying undersides of leaves, etc.
> 
> I’ll definitely grow a couple cuts out myself and give feedback on this thread just to be positive as he looks to be one of the best sources on strainly at the moment


I didnt see any bugs on the 5 cuts i bought from him a few weeks ago... but every clone that I buy gets sprayed with spinosad as soon as they come out the box, then they are isolated for 1 week, with additional spinosad sprays every 3 days. I also add it to their water when I feed the first few times. So if they were there, they arnt anymore.‍
It sucks getting bugs on a clone, but if your prepared they shouldn't ever get past the intital inspection/ isolation.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 21, 2022)

Look I'm not trying to slander or call the guy a hack, we all get pests from time to time when conditions are ripe and cleaning standards drop. I can link the reddit post if anyone want to see the picture. 
Either way, anyone running a nursery for clones should also be adding predatory mites to the mix IMO


----------



## oswizzle (May 21, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I didnt see any bugs on the 5 cuts i bought from him a few weeks ago... but every clone that I buy gets sprayed with spinosad as soon as they come out the box, then they are isolated for 1 week, with additional spinosad sprays every 3 days. I also add it to their water when I feed the first few times. So if they were there, they arnt anymore.‍
> It sucks getting bugs on a clone, but if your prepared they shouldn't ever get past the intital inspection/ isolation.


Spinosad has serious limitations on what it can actually kill…. If that’s all you’re using as IPM for Ebola… your playing with fire


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 21, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Spinosad has serious limitations on what it can actually kill…. If that’s all you’re using as IPM for Ebola… your playing with fire


I like Flying Skull Nuke 'em. It nukes everything in my experience.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 21, 2022)

gelato 41 pass and toss don’t kno what this cut is but you are 10x better getting a 41 cross from a person that holds the real cut .. my Clearwater 41 x Runtz was 25 levels above this plant 

fritter - gas easy to grow dense auto pilot kinda strain I can’t say if it’s real or not but this cut is fire smoke test coming .. my apple tarts from clear water had the same height and look so I’m inclined to say it’s legit plus the cut is older

sfv - gas kinda finicky the edges would yellow up might just be my setup the lower nugs were nice no issues .. I’ve had real sfv and fake I won’t kno till I smoke it .. real sfv taste like the best lemon sour og ever

Marshmallow- this plant smells so much u can’t smell anything else it’s insane .. it makes nugs top to bottom like there’s no larf and it foxtails so it’s nothing to trim really .. I just hope it smokes as good as it smells 

pnw loompa head band - fake smells and looks like a weak apple fritter .. also I noticed this cut and that gelato both had a issue where the bottoms would like dud out grow hair and nug but no frost the bottom 1/3 of both .. a nug squeeze would be hollow all of my seed plants and good cuts made nugs frosty nugs even the larf


----------



## Grower5744 (May 21, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Spinosad has serious limitations on what it can actually kill…. If that’s all you’re using as IPM for Ebola… your playing with fire


Never had an issue with spinosad not eliminating pests. Works for me well. I do have other products as on hand aswell for just those instances.


----------



## gosabres716 (May 21, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Look I'm not trying to slander or call the guy a hack, we all get pests from time to time when conditions are ripe and cleaning standards drop. I can link the reddit post if anyone want to see the picture.
> Either way, anyone running a nursery for clones should also be adding predatory mites to the mix IMO


This guy also waited a month to make this post on Reddit. I feel there is more to the story.


----------



## zoomboom (May 21, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> pnw loompa head band - fake smells and looks like a weak apple fritter .. also I noticed this cut and that gelato both had a issue where the bottoms would like dud out grow hair and nug but no frost the bottom 1/3 of both .. a nug squeeze would be hollow all of my seed plants and good cuts made nugs frosty nugs even the larf


I got a cut of "hindu kush" from strainhunter that he said was a 30 year old pacific northwest cut. I went ahead and gave it a shot, then inquired a bit more about it. THEN he told me (after I paid) he wasn't sure if it was the 30 year old pacific northwest cut.  It turned out to be purple, so it was post Sensi bust hindu, disappointment in clone form, lol.

Bad idea to ship out fake LHB cuts.

That's an easy one to identify, it's like OG x2. Yields less than TK but stronger and more pungent than other OG offerings. I consider it the baseline OG. I got it from my buddy who got it from Loompa in the planetganja days.

It's a very satisfying smoke.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 21, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> This guy also waited a month to make this post on Reddit. I feel there is more to the story.


Maybe the mites were already in his room and he didn't actively look until he got clones. TBH I don't know the guys story and yeah it could strait up be a fake review for all i know. idk money makes people crazy. Be safe out there everyone


----------



## gosabres716 (May 21, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Maybe the mites were already in his room and he didn't actively look until he got clones. TBH I don't know the guys story and yeah it could strait up be a fake review for all i know. idk money makes people crazy. Be safe out there everyone


Absolutely! Completely agree. Pop seeds. Safest


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 22, 2022)

Strainly is a joke .... Again I have facts straight from breeders on YouTube interviews that everybody can listen to to show that half of these cuts that are out there aren't even released. 
Masonic : explains about how Oni , harry ,and himself got papaya and crossed it to everything and how they pheno hunted Crockett's tangie male n hit it on the forum cut. 


Archive aka the docta aka Fletcher : explains about working the ogkb cut n how he got it from Norcalicmag etc...dosi / slurricane theory's , dosi breeder cut myths #4,#18,#22

Doja pack/ deep east : they never ever released rs11, pink guava , zoap , all the new hype....

Mission of my protest is for everybody to stop using that site and getting fake, dirty, and sick cuts . Granted again , there are legit growers in the world that have access to real cuts, but like I said after extensive research and talking to breeders directly figuring out where these cuts really are and if they exist and finding out most of its bullshit and I mentioned these people from strainly and they have no idea who they are or how they have access to the cuts before they got bred into other things already . 

And for all the drop shipping : most of these cuts that say they're from dark heart aren't from them they're from either harborside or another dispensary that will bring in a bunch of pests because it's just a storefront and a lot of clones are just mishandled as they go into these places. Then meanwhile these supposed people are growers themselves and so they could be attracting other pests as they get that cut to mail it out to you. I'm really just trying to save everybody's garden from getting bad recirculated cuts.


----------



## Grower5744 (May 22, 2022)

Dude that had the bad review on bens nursery finally posted a screenshot of their convo... seems like Ben was telling the truth about him not contacting before the bad review. It also throws red flags that he wouldn't provide proof that he trashed the clones. To me this screams I want free stuff...


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 22, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Strainly is a joke .... Again I have facts straight from breeders on YouTube interviews that everybody can listen to to show that half of these cuts that are out there aren't even released.
> Masonic : explains about how Oni , harry ,and himself got papaya and crossed it to everything and how they pheno hunted Crockett's tangie male n hit it on the forum cut.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a non-bias review lumping everyone on strainly as corrupt 

I see a fool and the joker is him


----------



## zoomboom (May 22, 2022)

Anyone have pics of Ben's Cherry AK, either finished buds or VERY well along in flower?

His pics are rather dissimilar to the pics I've seen of verified holders of the cut. It could be his growing style/expertise, too.


----------



## kona gold (May 22, 2022)

Wow!!
Some crazy strainly bashing going on!
I hope you guys understand that when you buy clones, you have to understand the risks.
Or don't buy clones.
Same problems with clones or seedlings from places like Burpee or other companies in an actual legal business.
So don't be surprised if there are mites, or powdery or whatever.
You just have to expect it and deal with it!!
That being said I've gotten clones from many on strainly. Some more legit than others but even non legit weren't bad.
Ben's sour d seems very nice! Unfortunately due to horrible weather and air quality I could only let it go 5 weeks. Only because everything was rotting.
But it was very nice. Dark green with some resin that looked more like salt than crystal.
But at 5 weeks and abused by weather it was only a tiny fraction of it's true self.
Pnw is a tough call. He does have some legit genetics. But you only going to get a little clone that's not healthy. But if you know what you're doing you can get it to survive and be healthy. His mothership was real deal. Not sure on hp-13 yet as that was in same bad weather run. But was very skunky and hashy with some spices and pine.
I'm going to try and run her again hope to get a better season.
But just shipping a clone to Hawaii I expect to have to rescue most I get.
Sunshine State Seeds is pretty legit. I'm not saying their triangle is.
But their Gainesville Green, Cripple were super legitimate and high quality! Plus they ship healthy larger hardened clones that survive!! And they are a super friendly bunch that are very helpful.

Some guy's are more professional than other's. And some have better cuts. You just have to research as much as can, then take the leap!
There are always risks when searching for the best!!


----------



## kona gold (May 22, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> Anyone have pics of Ben's Cherry AK, either finished buds or VERY well along in flower?
> 
> His pics are rather dissimilar to the pics I've seen of verified holders of the cut. It could be his growing style/expertise, too.


I wonder about that one as listed as cherry pie x ak47.
Not the cherry pheno of ak47


----------



## zoomboom (May 22, 2022)

kona gold said:


> I wonder about that one as listed as cherry pie x ak47.
> Not the cherry pheno of ak47


He changed the description from "Cherry Pie x AK-47" to "Cherry Pheno of Serious Seeds AK-47", there's still some mentions of cherry pie in one of the descriptions, though. His pics don't look like the ones I've seen from Crazy Composer or a couple others.

I was told Serious uses the original cherry cut in their AK now, so recently found cherry phenotypes that aren't the original clone are possible...which makes me a skeptic. 

I ran AK47 in mid 2000's and everything that ak was known for...potency, smell, yield...was completely _*gone *_at that point.


----------



## Grower5744 (May 22, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> He changed the description from "Cherry Pie x AK-47" to "Cherry Pheno of Serious Seeds AK-47", there's still some mentions of cherry pie in one of the descriptions, though. His pics don't look like the ones I've seen from Crazy Composer or a couple others.
> 
> I was told Serious uses the original cherry cut in their AK now, so recently found cherry phenotypes that aren't the original clone are possible...which makes me a skeptic.
> 
> I ran AK47 in mid 2000's and everything that ak was known for...potency, smell, yield...was completely _*gone *_at that point.


 I can tell you the cherry ak clone I have from him reeks and it's just a clone. Smells like cherry cough drops. I can imagine that will only increase when I put into flower in a month or so. I'll definitely post finished pics when I get there. I have his nyc sd- cherry ak- gmo- bb3 and blue dream. The first 3 will likley be flipped within a month. The bb3 and bd will probally require a little longer before they are ready.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 22, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I can tell you the cherry ak clone I have from him reeks and it's just a clone. Smells like cherry cough drops. I can imagine that will only increase when I put into flower in a month or so. I'll definitely post finished pics when I get there. I have his nyc sd- cherry ak- gmo- bb3 and blue dream. The first 3 will likley be flipped within a month. The bb3 and bd will probally require a little longer before they are ready.


Great, I’ll be watching as you have all the strains I wanted to try from him best of luck man I hope they all turn out killer for you


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2022)

Just because a breeder says they haven't released a cut doesn't mean its not out there.

How many of these big name breeders do all their own work in their facilities? 

Now that doesn't mean I believe half the shit on strainly is legit. Most of the vendors don't even show a grow of each cut. 

How do you know its legit enough for you to sell if you haven't even flowered the thing out?


----------



## CottonBrainz (May 22, 2022)

Has anyone dealt with ‘unknown sender’? Says he has a sour bubble bx3, has good reviews but the og 18 pics he posted are copied from the web.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 24, 2022)

Strainly is at its highest point between legalization and timing they have become a easy cheap place to secure genetics it’s a gamble tho 

Before it was as popular I feel like it was gems to be had but now profits took over .. my best cuts also came from strainly I’ve been posting in this thread on and off from the beginning my legend and fruity pebbles cuts still are top tier .. I lost them due to bugs being careless with other cuts

so I did a quick dry smoke test and the marsh is flavorful even with the quick dry and mixed with dry buds the flavor still took over cleanly .. I have the perfect cross to compliment this and maybe take it to a new level if I’m lucky

the fritter looks nice but it’s not gassy enough for me where I’m at sour d is king so all my plants have to be rank no smoke test yet tho 

this is not a strainly cut but seeds the karma acid looks insane and the yield is scary I mean nugs so big I’m scared it’s gonna be mold in it if I don’t keep it ventilated 4 girls outta 5 seeds i flowered the taller two one looks like old school sour the other is a frosty bubble nug type plant that makes huge super frosty nugs

the sd x warheads and sd x 4516 grow real similar both are frosty sour type plants with the sd x warheads having purple hues and a sweetish funk the karma acid looks more like sour tho than the direct sour d crosses it’s weird .. the shorter sd x 4516 has a intoxicating sour foot skunk smell .. when something stinks so bad u have to sniff 3 times


----------



## Indoorpro (May 24, 2022)

Acid dawg hits hard..


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 25, 2022)

Little sneak on what I got cooking....

Here's one from @Auntie Janes Nursery 
Sfv og day 48 from flip
Glazed Apricot Gelato day 48 12/12 as well

Never had GAG but with all certainly the sfv og is 100 percent legit. Held that Hal a longggg time..

No Till 13th cycle


Another promising looking tester...

Inkognyto first aid from seed...


----------



## jcdws602 (May 26, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Little sneak on what I got cooking....
> 
> Here's one from @Auntie Janes Nursery
> Sfv og day 48 from flip
> ...


How’s the nose on that apricot gelato??


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 26, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Little sneak on what I got cooking....
> 
> Here's one from @Auntie Janes Nursery
> Sfv og day 48 from flip
> ...


That OG looks so good


----------



## gosabres716 (May 26, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> He changed the description from "Cherry Pie x AK-47" to "Cherry Pheno of Serious Seeds AK-47", there's still some mentions of cherry pie in one of the descriptions, though. His pics don't look like the ones I've seen from Crazy Composer or a couple others.
> 
> I was told Serious uses the original cherry cut in their AK now, so recently found cherry phenotypes that aren't the original clone are possible...which makes me a skeptic.
> 
> I ran AK47 in mid 2000's and everything that ak was known for...potency, smell, yield...was completely _*gone *_at that point.


Of few of his strain descriptions are a little off tbh


----------



## sosincere (May 27, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I can tell you the cherry ak clone I have from him reeks and it's just a clone. Smells like cherry cough drops. I can imagine that will only increase when I put into flower in a month or so. I'll definitely post finished pics when I get there. I have his nyc sd- cherry ak- gmo- bb3 and blue dream. The first 3 will likley be flipped within a month. The bb3 and bd will probally require a little longer before they are ready.


I have his ak as well and I guarantee you will never let her go. Yield, Smell, Flavor, Potency, Colors, and Density. I dont know if its the original, its impossible to know for sure and i dont care.... might even be better... I just know its a lifer. Just keep her under 80 degrees and enjoy. Dont forget to update us and id take some cuts off her if I were u! Found some pics of her I took on 4/20, I sent lots of pics to him, surprised he doesnt put them in his listings.


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2022)

So just received my roadkill skunk cut (copycat genetics), from Lab Hollow Farms.
Top notch guys! Nice big healthy rooted clone. Great service.
Very clean also. No bugs, blights powdery or viruses.
Very healthy and friggin thing reeks already!!
I'm looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Grower5744 (May 27, 2022)

sosincere said:


> I have his ak as well and I guarantee you will never let her go. Yield, Smell, Flavor, Potency, Colors, and Density. I dont know if its the original, its impossible to know for sure and i dont care.... might even be better... I just know its a lifer. Just keep her under 80 degrees and enjoy. Dont forget to update us and id take some cuts off her if I were u! Found some pics of her I took on 4/20, I sent lots of pics to him, surprised he doesnt put them in his listings.


I'm defintley taking cuts! Appreciate it man.


----------



## chiguy23 (May 29, 2022)

OgBeasters said:


> Am I crazy or does the SFV from AJ not look at all like SFV should look? I've sniffed around on this and after seeing pics from a few people that have grown this specific cut, I have some doubts to say the least. Couple that with the fact that the cut came from Node Labs, who admitted to mixing up the SFV cut with GG4 and passing it out... Not to mention I've seen pics of the actual SFV cut straight from Jodrey grown out and it looks nothing like what is coming from AJ. Not making any accusations, just pointing out what I have seen. Anyone have a smoke report for the "SFV" in question here?


You are correct. Check out post #6,305 on here, I put up a picture of it in veg. I will get flower pics up in a day or 2. I'm pretty sure it's gg4. A beast of a plant, great vigor/structure/yield, but it ain't sfv. I have it next to the Runtz I got from Auntie Jane, which is legit. Anyone who thinks that "Mandelbrot Cut" from Auntie Jane is SFV has never grown an OG plant. The structure is literally the opposite of what SFV should be.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 29, 2022)

OgBeasters said:


> Sucks about the Gelato 41. I have this cut and now I don't even want to waste the effort on it.


All his cuts are junk fam read all my posts , I've bought alot of his stuff when I lost my shit to aphids .restarted and got all kinds of fake cuts and dirty ones from PNWStrainhunter.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (May 29, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Strainly is a joke .... Again I have facts straight from breeders on YouTube interviews that everybody can listen to to show that half of these cuts that are out there aren't even released.
> Masonic : explains about how Oni , harry ,and himself got papaya and crossed it to everything and how they pheno hunted Crockett's tangie male n hit it on the forum cut.
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (May 29, 2022)

kona gold said:


> Wow!!
> Some crazy strainly bashing going on!
> I hope you guys understand that when you buy clones, you have to understand the risks.
> Or don't buy clones.
> ...


Wow!
This sounds desperate AF! Or just very appreciative..... hmmm which is it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 29, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Wow!
> This sounds desperate AF! Or just very appreciative..... hmmm which is it?


Can I ask which seed brand is yours ?


----------



## chiguy23 (May 29, 2022)

I guess Auntie Jane didn't like my post, lol. For the record, I have no complaints with Auntie Jane. Her pricing is great, service was good, and cuts were healthy. With that being said this ain't no got damn SFV, lol. Take a look at these buds, and tell me they don't look like gg4.

Is this plant lanky? Nope. Long internode spacing? Nope. Golf ball nugs of calyxed out OG? Nope. Is Auntie Jane lying? Nope, I don't think so. I think she got this cut from Node Labs, and is selling it as what she got it as. Somewhere along the line, there was a mix up.

The first 5 pics are Auntie Jane's SFV OG (Mandelbrot's Cut) via Node Labs at day 49. The last pic is a Ghost OG I just pulled down, how a real OG should look. And the IG posts are Node Labs post presenting the cut to the public, where Archive Seeds commented he got the cut and it was GG4. Archive's comment was deleted, but greenpunk406 referenced Archive's comment. Does anyone think Fletcher from Archive doesn't know the difference between SFV and GG4?

Auntie Jane, maybe just put an asterisk or some shit next to the cuts name, cause it ain't SFV.View attachment 5141246View attachment 5141247


----------



## Spindle818 (May 29, 2022)

Not too sure about that first pic, but all the others look like sfv


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 30, 2022)

The buds on mine look completely different structure wise than yours. My tops are extremely thick and plant is 100 percent healthy. Room is dialed environmental factors are literally perfect. Vpd etc.

. May I ask how you grew it. Nute choice can play a good part imo. You give me and 3 other accomplished growers sour d it will all be different etc. Me and a couple other people that do "this" on a professional level have ran comparisons on the same cut etc. Just for fun, however ALWAYS DIFFERENT. My Los (coots) will preform much different than say a guy running gh flora or trio etc. Or dif salts etc. You get my point...

Also not sure node labs would want to put up there rep for selling fakes... I held the sfv og for 10-12 years and imo its what I remember. I'll post a couple pics later. Not picking fights either I value EVERY member opinion. 

Happy growing!


----------



## Rurumo (May 30, 2022)

I have a gg4 cut and a cut of Auntie's SFV OG and I'll be flowering them out together later on this year, but I agree with Diesel in that plants can look drastically different depending on who is growing them, and even between different grows by the same individual. The big question is, what does that SFV smell like? I could tell in a single whiff whether it's GG4 or SFV. SFV was always a good yielder for OGs too.


----------



## Mattbryson (May 30, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I have a gg4 cut and a cut of Auntie's SFV OG and I'll be flowering them out together later on this year, but I agree with Diesel in that plants can look drastically different depending on who is growing them, and even between different grows by the same individual. The big question is, what does that SFV smell like? I could tell in a single whiff whether it's GG4 or SFV. SFV was always a good yielder for OGs too.


It's definitely not gg4 I have had gg4 in steady rotation for awhile now and I actually have aj sfv og and the gg4 clone only in rotation now and in my past few runs together smells different looks different not gg4 not sure what or if its sfv og is but it's fire ,smells great yelds great and test decent numbers and better then most hype strains


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (May 30, 2022)

The differences between ghost and sfv are subtle. They should be nearly identical. Does not look like GG4.


----------



## Mulder420 (May 30, 2022)

That plant you posted doesnt look at gg4 (we've had her since 2014)


----------



## zoomboom (May 31, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> I guess Auntie Jane didn't like my post, lol. For the record, I have no complaints with Auntie Jane. Her pricing is great, service was good, and cuts were healthy. With that being said this ain't no got damn SFV, lol. Take a look at these buds, and tell me they don't look like gg4.
> 
> Is this plant lanky? Nope. Long internode spacing? Nope. Golf ball nugs of calyxed out OG? Nope. Is Auntie Jane lying? Nope, I don't think so. I think she got this cut from Node Labs, and is selling it as what she got it as. Somewhere along the line, there was a mix up.
> 
> ...



Archive's comment is still there.

That pic Nodelabs posted is not OG.

What does yours smell like? Does it have GG4 funk? I've seen a GG4 s1, that looks very similar, being passed as various diesel cuts, and sold as ECSD.


----------



## Mulder420 (May 31, 2022)

honestly the only way the doubts will stop is when the strains start getting thumb printed and it'll end all debates.


----------



## gosabres716 (May 31, 2022)

I wouldn't say anything until I grew it out more than once. Everyone's garden is different, techniques, nutrients, environments, experience etc.


----------



## Romis (Jun 1, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Not me, never had it before. All I hear about Oreoz is its great bag appeal and lack of terps.
> Maybe it does smoke awesome and I am misinformed but sounds too me like it is the next purple punch.



SPOT ON! From what I've been told about Oreoz. 
So much hype and then by the time its in my hands and in flower, the feed back is that its all hype and its the next purple punch....


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 1, 2022)

Romis said:


> SPOT ON! From what I've been told about Oreoz.
> So much hype and then by the time its in my hands and in flower, the feed back is that its all hype and its the next purple punch....


New FOTM strains will always be hyped up typical popular bs but older tried and true more reliable strains really will speak for themselves in flower never needing be hyped up online whether it’s on here or IG or Reddit and then to be lacking in potency or terps…

Electric is far too expensive for growing cuts that are all hype to me

I’d rather listen to peoples feedback on here regarding strainly sellers and get known killer cuts like OG kushs, Sour Diesel, GG4, Chem #4, etc and I steer clear of the next FOTM hybrid personally but to each his own


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2022)

Got these beans from Demonic Genetics - Dr. Blazer UK cheese x Ethos grape zotz. Liked what I saw in early veg and giving this girl a run in ground. We'll see how big she gets. Logan there to help inspect and feed.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 2, 2022)

Just got these from high grade herb, nice healthy looking cuts.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 2, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Just got these from high grade herb, nice healthy looking cuts.
> 
> View attachment 5143051


The chem 91s fake bro it sthe same cut all the fake ass people have from purple city genetics it's a fuckin kush when u flower it


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 2, 2022)

Romis said:


> SPOT ON! From what I've been told about Oreoz.
> So much hype and then by the time its in my hands and in flower, the feed back is that its all hype and its the next purple punch....


Still see lots of cuts of it for sale. It’s ok in crosses, I’m sitting on some s1s some one made.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 2, 2022)

This is the bullshit "CHEM 91 skunk va " cut that's floating around Strainly ..... I live in Massachusetts and am very close to chemdogs facility and told him when I flower it out I'm going to bring him a sample. I didn't even need to send him an email back because of how fake the cut was. Purple city genetics, PNWStrainhunter , hotrod gardens, they all have the same cut . And I'm guessing anybody else that assumed they have it they're probably full of shit .... Just like the chemD cuts I see on there ..... No variegation it's prob not the D ...


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> New FOTM strains will always be hyped up typical popular bs but older tried and true more reliable strains really will speak for themselves in flower never needing be hyped up online whether it’s on here or IG or Reddit and then to be lacking in potency or terps…
> 
> Electric is far too expensive for growing cuts that are all hype to me
> 
> I’d rather listen to peoples feedback on here regarding strainly sellers and get known killer cuts like OG kushs, Sour Diesel, GG4, Chem #4, etc and I steer clear of the next FOTM hybrid personally but to each his own


Oreoz has always been kinda known to be lacking terps, plastic terps is what ive heard it described as. Oreoz can throw down some serious trich content in a dialed in room and I think that why people jumped on the oreoz wagon and hyped it. That said oreoz in a cross can be great, Id personally go for pure michigan over oreoz and some of the other 3rd coast offerings throw crazy phenos. I agree with you on the other cuts you mentioned, I feel like real GG #4 is killer tried and true cut and blows oreoz out of the water terp wise. I know gorilla glue is around but its definitely not as easy to get as it was 5 years ago.


Tchef2525 said:


> View attachment 5143084
> This is the bullshit "CHEM 91 skunk va " cut that's floating around Strainly ..... I live in Massachusetts and am very close to chemdogs facility and told him when I flower it out I'm going to bring him a sample. I didn't even need to send him an email back because of how fake the cut was. Purple city genetics, PNWStrainhunter , hotrod gardens, they all have the same cut . And I'm guessing anybody else that assumed they have it they're probably full of shit .... Just like the chemD cuts I see on there ..... No variegation it's prob not the D ...


Ya thats definitely not Chem D...almost looks more cookie-ish. Im also in MA in have seen the real deal variegated fans chem D, its unmistakable.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 2, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Oreoz has always been kinda known to be lacking terps, plastic terps is what ive heard it described as. Oreoz can throw down some serious trich content in a dialed in room and I think that why people jumped on the oreoz wagon and hyped it. That said oreoz in a cross can be great, Id personally go for pure michigan over oreoz and some of the other 3rd coast offerings throw crazy phenos. I agree with you on the other cuts you mentioned, I feel like real GG #4 is killer tried and true cut and blows oreoz out of the water terp wise. I know gorilla glue is around but its definitely not as easy to get as it was 5 years ago.
> 
> Ya thats definitely not Chem D...almost looks more cookie-ish. Im also in MA in have seen the real deal variegated fans chem D, its unmistakable.


I think oreoz gets a lot of the bad rep Mac does. They both get the funk if given the extra couple weeks that the commercial ops aren't giving them


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think oreoz gets a lot of the bad rep Mac does. They both get the funk if given the extra couple weeks that the commercial ops aren't giving them


Oreoz has a decent nose, I just thought it lacked taste wise. Its got a subtle taste


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Oreoz has always been kinda known to be lacking terps, plastic terps is what ive heard it described as. Oreoz can throw down some serious trich content in a dialed in room and I think that why people jumped on the oreoz wagon and hyped it. That said oreoz in a cross can be great, Id personally go for pure michigan over oreoz and some of the other 3rd coast offerings throw crazy phenos. I agree with you on the other cuts you mentioned, I feel like real GG #4 is killer tried and true cut and blows oreoz out of the water terp wise. I know gorilla glue is around but its definitely not as easy to get as it was 5 years ago.
> 
> Ya thats definitely not Chem D...almost looks more cookie-ish. Im also in MA in have seen the real deal variegated fans chem D, its unmistakable.


That's the chem91 skunk va fake cut not the D fake cut . I already have the real D and don't need a fake phinest tissue culture cut lol goddamn strainly


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think oreoz gets a lot of the bad rep Mac does. They both get the funk if given the extra couple weeks that the commercial ops aren't giving them


Very true some Commercial ops don’t always give them near as long as they need sadly


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 2, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> That's the chem91 skunk va fake cut not the D fake cut . I already have the real D and don't need a fake phinest tissue culture cut lol goddamn strainly


My bad read your post wrong...either way lot of fake 91 and chemD going around on strainly, sites seems to be a shitshow now..and you're right seems lots on there are reselling phinest or purple city genetics cuts.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 2, 2022)

Check his IG. Does this look fake?


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 2, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Check his IG. Does this look fake?
> View attachment 5143255


I don't do the Instagram stuff but when you flower it show it here and the community of chem heads will say yup or nope very easily . I just knew like day 35ish my cut I got wasnt stretchy like it shouldn't been thing stayed low like 3ft under gavitas lol ....


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 2, 2022)

Sorry that you got a bad cut, I don’t know why people aren’t more honest. I’ll be flowering it soon and will post pics.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think oreoz gets a lot of the bad rep Mac does. They both get the funk if given the extra couple weeks that the commercial ops aren't giving them


Mac1 is my most requested strain. Only reason she's not heavier in rotation is I hate how she grows. Her terps and flavor are fire imo.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 2, 2022)

Just for my own education, what about its growth don't you like? I have thought about one day getting a cut of it and would like to know from somebody that's experienced with it. Thanks


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 2, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Just for my own education, what about its growth don't you like? I have thought about one day getting a cut of it and would like to know from somebody that's experienced with it. Thanks


Her main issue is that she stacks nodes super tight. Each of these sites become a mess of leaves and sucker branches. You need to lollipop the bottom half and constantly defoliate the upper leaves so the lower branches can devolop. 

All of this slows her down in veg to a snails pace. Once she's in flower she's a breeze to grow, but if you don't prep her right you'll end up with a zillion little popcorn nugs that are mostly sugar leaf.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks for the detailed response. I don't mind a slow vegging plant but I don't need something that requires a lot of trimming. It doesn't work for me either, just for different reasons. I'm glad to find out before I dropped cash on it possibly. Clones are a really new thing to me so I don't plan on rushing out and grabbing any new ones soon. Motorbreath 15 and bubba kush can keep me entertained for another run and then I'll decide to run them or not. I'll probably just try to grab some Mac1 flower when I'm up in DC visiting family to try it out. Sounds like a better plan.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 3, 2022)

For me, she doesn't really require a lot of trimming. The sugar leaves are so incredibly frosty that I get a away with leaving a lot of them on. Never had a single complaint. It's actually quite the opposite... People just want more.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 4, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Check his IG. Does this look fake?
> View attachment 5143255


That's Chem 91 for sure.

Could be an S1 or highly 91 dominant cross, but if someone said they had the 91 and showed me this I'd verify it in a second.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 4, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Check his IG. Does this look fake?
> View attachment 5143255


This looks kinda like a Tahoe og I had from Cali connection in 2010-2012


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 4, 2022)

For anyone in Massachusetts , FUCK STRAINLY follow chemdog and wait for him to do this clone drop . Supposedly he's gonna do them frequent , an employee at my old facility has the inside scoop and worked with chemdog directly. Strainly don't show proof like this to get verified cuts . Pictures are stolen from all over the web , look at dj shorts famous f5 blueberry , mostly all seedbanks stole his pic lol. Not saying that guy doesn't have the 91 , it is out there still ...but with all these no name growers on strainly that aren't reputable from icmag or overgrow or cannaworld it's like how do you believe someone without a story or credential.

Drive to mass , get clean , verified genetics , directly from chems facility , 30 bucks pshhh clones are like 1k for chemD on the pathogen site Strainly


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 4, 2022)

Y’all gonna have to start worrying bout seeds now also, according to some new info thrown out yesterday by OB Soulie. Shit passes to the seeds, he had all kind of tests run, even the shell and all came back positive. Not sure if it passes in pollen yet, male or reversed, that was the next phase of research. But he had somebody’s seeds tested and they all had it, he didn’t put em on blast, but did let them know to see if they do the right thing


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Y’all gonna have to start worrying bout seeds now also, according to some new info thrown out yesterday by OB Soulie. Shit passes to the seeds, he had all kind of tests run, even the shell and all came back positive. Not sure if it passes in pollen yet, male or reversed, that was the next phase of research. But he had somebody’s seeds tested and they all had it, he didn’t put em on blast, but did let them know to see if they do the right thing



riot seed podcast with notsodog talked about this last night, notsodog and csi talked one on one about this and csi said it only show up in like 8% of seeds. so if you are harvesting 1,000's of seeds off the infected plant then only a few packs would be infected so the odd of you ever getting it is slim.

anyhow just go to show to make your own seeds and run genetics that are not hype.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 4, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> riot seed podcast with notsodog talked about this last night, notsodog and csi talked one on one about this and csi said it only show up in like 8% of seeds. so if you are harvesting 1,000's of seeds off the infected plant then only a few packs would be infected so the odd of you ever getting it is slim.
> 
> anyhow just go to show to make your own seeds and run genetics that are not hype.


The odds would be about 1 in 10, so a 10 pack of seeds would have 1 infected seed on average.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 4, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> The odds would be about 1 in 10, so a 10 pack of seeds would have 1 infected seed on average.


the percentage could be wrong. and more testing needs to be done, i wouldn;t worry about it tbh.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 4, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> I guess Auntie Jane didn't like my post, lol. For the record, I have no complaints with Auntie Jane. Her pricing is great, service was good, and cuts were healthy. With that being said this ain't no got damn SFV, lol. Take a look at these buds, and tell me they don't look like gg4.
> 
> Is this plant lanky? Nope. Long internode spacing? Nope. Golf ball nugs of calyxed out OG? Nope. Is Auntie Jane lying? Nope, I don't think so. I think she got this cut from Node Labs, and is selling it as what she got it as. Somewhere along the line, there was a mix up.
> 
> ...


I work at a large cultivation facility in Michigan that has the SFV straight from Node. AJ definitely has their cut by the look of the pictures. Been around hundreds of them in one room. Looks like a heavy yielding OG to me in pics but who knows.

We also run Node’s Marshmallow OG at the facility and can confirm AJ has real one as I’m growing AJ’s right now and it’s 100% real deal to verified we run in my facility. My favorite cut right now.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 5, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> riot seed podcast with notsodog talked about this last night, notsodog and csi talked one on one about this and csi said it only show up in like 8% of seeds. so if you are harvesting 1,000's of seeds off the infected plant then only a few packs would be infected so the odd of you ever getting it is slim.
> 
> anyhow just go to show to make your own seeds and run genetics that are not hype.


Nope, when Caleb does the testing like Soulie did, I’ll believe it. Soulie did multiple tests on multiple seeds, ground into the hull, etc. they found the virus does pass from mom to seed, what they are trying to figure out now is if it passes in male or female pollen. But if someone using a breeder not been tested. They may have produced and sold hundreds of “dudded” beans, lol. Good luck with that. They claiming now you gotta test, test, and test again


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 5, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I work at a large cultivation facility in Michigan that has the SFV straight from Node. AJ definitely has their cut by the look of the pictures. Been around hundreds of them in one room. Looks like a heavy yielding OG to me in pics but who knows.
> 
> We also run Node’s Marshmallow OG at the facility and can confirm AJ has real one as I’m growing AJ’s right now and it’s 100% real deal to verified we run in my facility. My favorite cut right now.


You got lucky then .... A few cuts from him were straight viroided out , I work Ina facility also by the 1000s of sqft and we went through a entire 5 month weening out process of dud city , it ain't hard to pass it , it's hard to keep it clean . I feel it's like covid and it's just so metabolized at this point since genes are all related to cookie crosses and old cuts ....if it's kept so close in breeding with those crosses it just never goes away . Like u guys said 1/10 might be sick or u pop all ten and that one gets everything infected . Unless you get that node drop directly it ain't tissue cultured ....nobody wants a clone off a tissue culture that defeats the whole purpose of cleaning a cut . Try to mitigate the risk and end up going back to the same possibility of spreading something back to the rest of your garden . Then if your monocropping it , you'll see immediately if your mom was good if the thing roots less than 30 days lol in general the veg growing straight to the floor


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I work at a large cultivation facility in Michigan that has the SFV straight from Node. AJ definitely has their cut by the look of the pictures. Been around hundreds of them in one room. Looks like a heavy yielding OG to me in pics but who knows.
> 
> We also run Node’s Marshmallow OG at the facility and can confirm AJ has real one as I’m growing AJ’s right now and it’s 100% real deal to verified we run in my facility. My favorite cut right now.


What else are you running from Node?


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 5, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> riot seed podcast with notsodog talked about this last night, notsodog and csi talked one on one about this and csi said it only show up in like 8% of seeds. so if you are harvesting 1,000's of seeds off the infected plant then only a few packs would be infected so the odd of you ever getting it is slim.
> 
> anyhow just go to show to make your own seeds and run genetics that are not hype.


I'm dubious of any %s of infected seeds thrown around right now.  I highly doubt any of these people have intentionally grown out a large number of seeds from an infected parent, and then had the resulting plant tissue tested. Rather, I think they are just repeating the "around 5%" that Darkheart threw out there a few years ago, back when they were promoting their testing services heavily when they basically had the monopoly on hlvd testing. We have ZERO decent information on hlvd spread through seeds. All breeders should have their parental stock tested regularly, imo, and like we are beginning to see with clone sellers, this will become a major selling point in the future.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 5, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'm dubious of any %s of infected seeds thrown around right now. I highly doubt any of these people have intentionally grown out a large number of seeds from an infected parent, and then had the resulting plant tissue tested. Rather, I think they are just repeating the "around 5%" that Darkheart threw out there a few years ago, back when they were promoting their testing services heavily when they basically had the monopoly on hlvd testing. We have ZERO decent information on hlvd spread through seeds. All breeders should have their parental stock tested regularly, imo, and like we are beginning to see with clone sellers, this will become a major selling point in the future.


You don't have to germinate the seed and veg it to test.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 5, 2022)

I’ve seen it passed from seed… like a decade ago… very minimal…. I thought at first I brought something bad with my landrace Iranians … I’ve only see one time ever … I’ve popped thousands of seeds since… never saw it again … that PHD that OBS worked with … is a total douche bag also… he’s so desperate to force himself into the industry like he’s Chimera aka Ryan Lee… who btw … when this dud issue first became apparent… i sounded the alarm on ICmag and Sam the Skunkman and Chimera told me I was a bad grower and making up stories … I’ll never forget how wrong they were and pretty much lost all respect for both of them… I asked them to show me any genetics they’ve grown in the last 15 years… they didn’t show shit


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> What else are you running from Node?


Lots of stuff from Node we’ve been running the two I mentioned as well as apples and bananas, Pez sourz, white Runtz and a few others.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 5, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> You got lucky then .... A few cuts from him were straight viroided out , I work Ina facility also by the 1000s of sqft and we went through a entire 5 month weening out process of dud city , it ain't hard to pass it , it's hard to keep it clean . I feel it's like covid and it's just so metabolized at this point since genes are all related to cookie crosses and old cuts ....if it's kept so close in breeding with those crosses it just never goes away . Like u guys said 1/10 might be sick or u pop all ten and that one gets everything infected . Unless you get that node drop directly it ain't tissue cultured ....nobody wants a clone off a tissue culture that defeats the whole purpose of cleaning a cut . Try to mitigate the risk and end up going back to the same possibility of spreading something back to the rest of your garden . Then if your monocropping it , you'll see immediately if your mom was good if the thing roots less than 30 days lol in general the veg growing straight to the floor



Prove anything you say please without rambilling on and on and on. I don't believe a word you say.
Also . spewing second hand information liked it's fact is just bullshit.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lots of stuff from Node we’ve been running the two I mentioned as well as apples and bananas, Pez sourz, white Runtz and a few others.


right on! We got their Marshmallow, apricot and garlic grove last year. they run great


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> right on! We got their Marshmallow, apricot and garlic grove last year. they run great


GAG? We’re growing it she’s a bit wild and leafy but I could live inside a bag of it. Unbelievable terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Y’all gonna have to start worrying bout seeds now also, according to some new info thrown out yesterday by OB Soulie. Shit passes to the seeds, he had all kind of tests run, even the shell and all came back positive. Not sure if it passes in pollen yet, male or reversed, that was the next phase of research. But he had somebody’s seeds tested and they all had it, he didn’t put em on blast, but did let them know to see if they do the right thing


Thats the word on the street.. supposedly some seed junky seed strains are having HpLVD pop up in their strains grown from seed. I've heard of people growing seed junky from seed not bringing any cuts into their room and their plants testing positive HpLVD, so some breeders are breeding with HpLVD plants.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 5, 2022)

Also wanted to give a heads up there was a pretty big HpLVD breakout in cuts out in the northeast, it all came from the Maine clone company, they own North Atlantic Seed Company(which is a pretty great seedbank), their cuts fucked up my grow a few years ago, knew something was up pretty quickly and shut down grow and killed off all their cuts, I let them know I thought they might have infected cuts and left it at that. They hit me up this past winter because they haven't heard from me and I spent some good dough, they told me that most to all their clones were infected with HpLVD, which I suspected. They did try make it right and gave me a $2k credit to their seedbank and cuts they had now(they regularly test now for HpLVD). I can't imagine though, how many big grow ops in Maine indoor and outdoor got decimated because of their cuts seeing as they did huge clone orders up to as many as 500-1000 cut orders.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 5, 2022)

Anyone have pics of auntie janes gush mints late bloom?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 6, 2022)

That marshmallow og from AJN is pretty dang good meds, crazy flavor, swear I’ve tasted it before.


----------



## predd (Jun 6, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> That marshmallow og from AJN is pretty dang good meds, crazy flavor, swear I’ve tasted it before.


I have 1 on day 28 right now...how long did you flower it?It seems a little behind my fritter


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 6, 2022)

predd said:


> I have 1 on day 28 right now...how long did you flower it?It seems a little behind my fritter


I went 8.5 weeks, I absolutely needed the room. They needed 2 more weeks imo.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lots of stuff from Node we’ve been running the two I mentioned as well as apples and bananas, Pez sourz, white Runtz and a few others.


Hey how are you liking the pineapple pez sourz? I picked this one up from node labs/ CTLVD, heard great thing about and it had proof of viroid testing so I felt confident grabbing this clone. Got to say the pez sourz already reeks in veg has some rotten pineapple funk coming off it, its great.


----------



## predd (Jun 6, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I went 8.5 weeks, I absolutely needed the room. They needed 2 more weeks imo.


Yeah it looks like it needs to go 10 atleast.......thanks man


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Anyone have pics of auntie janes gush mints late bloom?


Gushmints About 7 weeks, definitely needs a few more weeks.


Marshmallow og- only one at week 6

Runtz
Apple Fritter

Sfv og


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 6, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Gushmints About 7 weeks, definitely needs a few more weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5145320
> Marshmallow og- only one at week 6
> ...


Thanks buddy, do you by any chance have whole plant pics, or just from further away on the runtz and gush mints ?


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 7, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Thanks buddy, do you by any chance have whole plant pics, or just from further away on the runtz and gush mints ?


I'll just state that these had zero veg time, maybe a couple days in a solo, so pretty much clone straight to 1 gallon living soil put into flower. And I only top dressed them one time when I should have done it like 2 or 3 at least.
So they aren't the biggest or healthiest but still look ok.
Gushmints is kinda short, actually I guess they are both kinda short but Gushmints is tight nodes with no stretch and will have a nice size cola, whereas the runtz is more stretchy with little frosty golf balls
Sorry about the shitty pics but its best I could get.
Ok nm, for some reason it's not letting me upload pics of the whole plant.
It uploads but doesn't show pic or the insert button


----------



## sosincere (Jun 7, 2022)

Bens Nursery also just listed Gush Mints from Purple City, putting in an order now... supposed to stink, yield, and purple heavily!


----------



## Trichome Foam (Jun 7, 2022)

Spicy in here. I have just learned about strainly. I think I will stick to local clone sellers seems like the way to go for us newer growers.


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 7, 2022)

Trichome Foam said:


> Spicy in here. I have just learned about strainly. I think I will stick to local clone sellers seems like the way to go for us newer growers.


Just be sure to hold anyone you buy clones from to a high standard. If they don't test their cuts, you're playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2022)

sock puppet morning in here,


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 7, 2022)

> *sockpuppet*
> 
> An attempt by a person banned from a forum to circumvent the ban by creating a new account under a new identity.
> 
> ...


This seems to be the spot for it. People desperate for that easy strainly money.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 7, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I'll just state that these had zero veg time, maybe a couple days in a solo, so pretty much clone straight to 1 gallon living soil put into flower. And I only top dressed them one time when I should have done it like 2 or 3 at least.
> So they aren't the biggest or healthiest but still look ok.
> Gushmints is kinda short, actually I guess they are both kinda short but Gushmints is tight nodes with no stretch and will have a nice size cola, whereas the runtz is more stretchy with little frosty golf balls
> Sorry about the shitty pics but its best I could get.
> ...


I see em


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 7, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I'll just state that these had zero veg time, maybe a couple days in a solo, so pretty much clone straight to 1 gallon living soil put into flower. And I only top dressed them one time when I should have done it like 2 or 3 at least.
> So they aren't the biggest or healthiest but still look ok.
> Gushmints is kinda short, actually I guess they are both kinda short but Gushmints is tight nodes with no stretch and will have a nice size cola, whereas the runtz is more stretchy with little frosty golf balls
> Sorry about the shitty pics but its best I could get.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 8, 2022)

There must be big money in cheap untested clones! This beefing is hilarious. I would 100% stick with Auntie Jane's after seeing this- incredible service, tested cuts, and CLEAN. I would never buy cheap untested clones from a bulk seller in the current environment. A buddy of mine just had a bunch of clones he purchased in WA state tested and 3/5 were positive-HpLVD really is everywhere. I'm going to test all of my keepers this month, including the ones I grew from seed. I think we're very close to the point where everyone who keeps mother plants and especially, anyone who makes seed, should have their stock tested and kick up their grow hygiene a notch or two.


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2022)

He’s gone let’s move on

tired of auntie James bs and his whiny temper tantrums in my inbox and others


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 8, 2022)

sunni said:


> He’s gone let’s move on
> 
> tired of auntie James bs and his whiny temper tantrums in my inbox and others


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 8, 2022)

At this point, breeders are just going to have to start breeding for HlPVD resistance otherwise everythings gonna get infected.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 8, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> There must be big money in cheap untested clones! This beefing is hilarious. I would 100% stick with Auntie Jane's after seeing this- incredible service, tested cuts, and CLEAN. I would never buy cheap untested clones from a bulk seller in the current environment. A buddy of mine just had a bunch of clones he purchased in WA state tested and 3/5 were positive-HpLVD really is everywhere. I'm going to test all of my keepers this month, including the ones I grew from seed. I think we're very close to the point where everyone who keeps mother plants and especially, anyone who makes seed, should have their stock tested and kick up their grow hygiene a notch or two.


I agree, auntie Jane is the place to go!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 8, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> At this point, breeders are just going to have to start breeding for HlPVD resistance otherwise everythings gonna get infected.


There is no resistance, some strains are effected more than others but none are immune


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2022)

Resistance is limited immunity and yes there is.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 9, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> This seems to be the spot for it. People desperate for that easy strainly money.


Did I miss something?


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Did I miss something?



We both did.

I had to check urban dictionary for "sock puppet" to figure out she had deleted shill accounts.

I didn't know who it was, though, but the only reason to make fake accounts in the strainly thread would be to prop up a strainly storefront.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Did I miss something?


Auntie Jane created a fake account to argue with Uncle Ben's Nursery fake account. There was a third puppet a couple days ago, might of been Savage Garden fake account. It was a puppet show.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 9, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Auntie Jane created a fake account to argue with Uncle Ben's Nursery fake account. There was a third puppet a couple days ago, might of been Savage Garden fake account. It was a puppet show.


A dude playing a dude disguised as another dude.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 9, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> A dude playing a dude disguised as another dude.


I’m more concerned about a bunch of seed chuckers spewing bs 
But hey 
Prove me wrong


----------



## BigSco508 (Jun 10, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


>


Sorry i just had to do it .


----------



## 420 Garden (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone have any experience buying/running any gear from Costal Mary's? They are out of Vancouver B.C. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Splash Gordon (Jun 10, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Anyone have any experience buying/running any gear from Costal Mary's? They are out of Vancouver B.C. any info would be greatly appreciated.


No experience with Mary's however I can say North Atlantic Seeds and JBC are great sources that I regularly visit.


----------



## 420 Garden (Jun 10, 2022)

Splash Gordon said:


> No experience with Mary's however I can say North Atlantic Seeds and JBC are great sources that I regularly visit.


I do North Atlantic and JBC as well but, I came across Costal Mary's seed Bank on here and talked with the owner. Mostly Canadian breeders lines they have as well as some of their own. I have seen on RIU the new banks can take a beating on here till people get and grow their lineup. They seem ok from what I know (very little). Costal Mary's is sending me some free.... yes I said FREE beans for participating in a RIU discussion about their site www.Costalmarys.com only problem is, I'm growing against 2 other friends in a contest where each grower puts up 1,000.00 winner take all. Not sure I want to risk it. The grand is one thing, I want bragging rights.


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Auntie Jane created a fake account to argue with Uncle Ben's Nursery fake account. There was a third puppet a couple days ago, might of been Savage Garden fake account. It was a puppet show.


it was all auntie jane ive recieved several very lovely messages from them too, including how im having sex with several people on here to allow them space to "advertise"and other lovely messages


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 10, 2022)

Gr3mlin said:


> Herb & Suds is obviously Auntie Jane as well.
> 
> Dude is an actual nut job and I would caution anyone against doing business with him and giving him your personal info.


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 10, 2022)

Oh noes, it's starting again! This thread is like a public laundry room, whole lotta socks...


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 10, 2022)

Gr3mlin said:


> ...


Rofl


----------



## 420 Garden (Jun 10, 2022)

Pop your popcorn and grab a chair!


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 10, 2022)

Meanwhile I’m really excited that my chem 91 just rooted!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 10, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> There is no resistance, some strains are effected more than others but none are immune


That's sort of exactly what resistance means...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> That's sort of exactly what resistance means...


Im not wrong. I just wasn't right. Lol


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 10, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> That's sort of exactly what resistance means...


Resistance to symptoms, not resistance to being infected. The comment I replied to that you quoted me on said "At this point, breeders are just going to have to start breeding for HlPVD resistance otherwise everythings gonna get infected." I was simply stating no strains are immune..


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Resistance to symptoms, not resistance to being infected. The comment I replied to that you quoted me on said "At this point, breeders are just going to have to start breeding for HlPVD resistance otherwise everythings gonna get infected." I was simply stating no strains are immune..


There is a such thing as immunity.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2022)

Im not sure if savage gardens is the same that made the savage genetic freebies i got from GLO before he flaked out but the re-up is really nice.

Its runtz x pink runtz 


I sent their American Pie cross to a buddy up North and he is digging those too.

Can't vouch for cuts but if its the same person the crosses are fire so cuts should be nice too?


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 15, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im not sure if savage gardens is the same that made the savage genetic freebies i got from GLO before he flaked out but the re-up is really nice.
> 
> Its runtz x pink runtz
> View attachment 5149369
> ...


That definitely looks good man, hopefully it stacks like the pink. That cut can easily do 2.5 a light in 8 weeks.

I don’t think Savage gardens sells seeds, at least that’s what his strainly page says. I grabbed an og18 from him a while back, was a super light feeder and also took 11 weeks. Kinda finicky, only ran it once wasn’t too impressed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> That definitely looks good man, hopefully it stacks like the pink. That cut can easily do 2.5 a light in 8 weeks.
> 
> I don’t think Savage gardens sells seeds, at least that’s what his strainly page says. I grabbed an og18 from him a while back, was a super light feeder and also took 11 weeks. Kinda finicky, only ran it once wasn’t too impressed.


Oh ok. I know that savage garden was on here a few weeks ago before he got banned, I believe, and someone asks if he was savage genetics and I thought he said yes but I had doubts. Cuz the seeds from savage are dank but that savage garden stuff didn't look like it was on same level.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 16, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> That definitely looks good man, hopefully it stacks like the pink. That cut can easily do 2.5 a light in 8 weeks.
> 
> I don’t think Savage gardens sells seeds, at least that’s what his strainly page says. I grabbed an og18 from him a while back, was a super light feeder and also took 11 weeks. Kinda finicky, only ran it once wasn’t too impressed.


I thought most knew this already you can just ask them on IG


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 16, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh ok. I know that savage garden was on here a few weeks ago before he got banned, I believe, and someone asks if he was savage genetics and I thought he said yes but I had doubts. Cuz the seeds from savage are dank but that savage garden stuff didn't look like it was on same level.


Yea they are not the same person. Savage Genetics is on the West Coast who did Cheetoz (which is amazing) and Super Gruntzand Savage Gardens or whatever from Strainly is from Michigan who just does clones


----------



## MannyPacs (Jun 16, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Yea they are not the same person. Savage Genetics is on the West Coast who did Cheetoz (which is amazing) and Super Gruntzand Savage Gardens or whatever from Strainly is from Michigan who just does clones


Damn. I straight up asked him cuz when I was looking at the IG for the guy with the seeds his shit looked right and I didn't understand why u guys were dogging him. I asked him about supergruntz because I have a couple supergruntz x hyphy going and I would have been interested in either of those strains direct from breeder but he said "it didn't sell too good so I didn't keep it". Just seemed weird he wouldn't have sold any of the strains he created


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Damn. I straight up asked him cuz when I was looking at the IG for the guy with the seeds his shit looked right and I didn't understand why u guys were dogging him. I asked him about supergruntz because I have a couple supergruntz x hyphy going and I would have been interested in either of those strains direct from breeder but he said "it didn't sell too good so I didn't keep it". Just seemed weird he wouldn't have sold any of the strains he created


Yep. When that savage garden dude was acting like he was savage genetics too I almost tossed the re-up seedling i had cuz I was like that dude is full of shit. 

So glad I didn't toss it, lol. 

So many scammers and people are so quick to just try and fuck someone over for personal gain. I can't respect that shit.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 17, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> You are correct. Check out post #6,305 on here, I put up a picture of it in veg. I will get flower pics up in a day or 2. I'm pretty sure it's gg4. A beast of a plant, great vigor/structure/yield, but it ain't sfv. I have it next to the Runtz I got from Auntie Jane, which is legit. Anyone who thinks that "Mandelbrot Cut" from Auntie Jane is SFV has never grown an OG plant. The structure is literally the opposite of what SFV should be.


I was talking to the guy I grow with today and we have some of auntie janes SFV in late bloom and he told me tonight "that shit looks just like GG4".


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 17, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I was talking to the guy I grow with today and we have some of auntie janes SFV in late bloom and he told me tonight "that shit looks just like GG4".


How does it smell though?


----------



## predd (Jun 17, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I was talking to the guy I grow with today and we have some of auntie janes SFV in late bloom and he told me tonight "that shit looks just like GG4".


I have 5 of their strains going in flower right now...SFV on day 42, Runtz on 35, apple fritter on 37,MM OG on 35 and glazed apricot gelato on 35 everything is looking good so far.


----------



## predd (Jun 17, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> How does it smell though?


I'm picking up earthy and sour at day 42.....I'm terrible with describing the smells though


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 17, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> How does it smell though?


I post back again Monday or Tuesday night, that's when ill be back at the grow..


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 17, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I was talking to the guy I grow with today and we have some of auntie janes SFV in late bloom and he told me tonight "that shit looks just like GG4".


Does it look anything like this?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 17, 2022)

I’m on day 26 with the auntie Janes sfv og and she is frosting up nicely but I do not smell any og. It could change down the line but idk. I’ve smoked plenty of sfv og and unfortunately I’m not getting the smell of it with this cut. Don’t get me wrong it looks pretty good and smells ok. So far that’s the verdict I’ll update later as well. I also have the marshmallow og and it looks and smells good but the apricot gelato is the one that really is sticking out to me. Pretty frosty and chunky and the smell is super loud on this one. Really impressed by this one so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2022)

I had sfv from purple city genetics and I tossed that shit in the trash along day 30 of flower. If it was real it didn't come close to as dank as the lvtk pheno I was running with it.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 17, 2022)

Here is my question...I started growing ogkush in about 2008. The original cut and sfv og bx1 from ol swervo. But when did this Mandelbrot cut come into play? I mean there is only 1 sfv og... Only 1 Larry og, Tahoe, abusive etc etc.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 17, 2022)

Can anyone chime in and tell me what this cut from auntie Jane could possibly be? And also tell me what it definitely cannot be?


----------



## Jim Haddar (Jun 17, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Here is my question...I started growing ogkush in about 2008. The original cut and sfv og bx1 from ol swervo. But when did this Mandelbrot cut come into play? I mean there is only 1 sfv og... Only 1 Larry og, Tahoe, abusive etc etc.


This could be BS but I read or heard recently that the original “OG Kush” was Bubba OG and that it was brought to California from Florida. Sorry I didn’t know anything about Mandelbrot.


----------



## predd (Jun 17, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I’m on day 26 with the auntie Janes sfv og and she is frosting up nicely but I do not smell any og. It could change down the line but idk. I’ve smoked plenty of sfv og and unfortunately I’m not getting the smell of it with this cut. Don’t get me wrong it looks pretty good and smells ok. So far that’s the verdict I’ll update later as well. I also have the marshmallow og and it looks and smells good but the apricot gelato is the one that really is sticking out to me. Pretty frosty and chunky and the smell is super loud on this one. Really impressed by this one so far.


The Apricot gelato is by far the loudest smell out of the 5 I'm running....straight citrus/orange terps!


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 17, 2022)

Jim Haddar said:


> This could be BS but I read or heard recently that the original “OG Kush” was Bubba OG and that it was brought to California from Florida. Sorry I didn’t know anything about Mandelbrot.


So many stories with og... So many people with different takes on those stories. So easy to get it twisted. All I know is.. the real thing smells amazing and has that look.


----------



## shabbaranks (Jun 17, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> So many stories with og... So many people with different takes on those stories. So easy to get it twisted. All I know is.. the real thing smells amazing and has that look.


The mandelbrot cut also goes around as 707 headband. Here's a pic of the mandelbrot from skunktek on instagram.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2022)

shabbaranks said:


> The mandelbrot cut also goes around as 707 headband. Here's a pic of the mandelbrot from skunktek on instagram.


Thats a different Mandelbrot cut, not SFV OG. Mandelbrot was a grower/breeder not the name of one specific strain.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2022)

Jim Haddar said:


> This could be BS but I read or heard recently that the original “OG Kush” was Bubba OG and that it was brought to California from Florida. Sorry I didn’t know anything about Mandelbrot.


That is false. Bubba is credited with bringing OG to cali from Florida, but it was never called Bubba OG.


----------



## Spindle818 (Jun 17, 2022)

The bubba and the og are two very different varietals, but both are very dark. The bubba was short and squat and the og was/is taller and lanky. I live in the sfv and the picture I put up earlier is the same cut of og we have had since 2002


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 18, 2022)

shabbaranks said:


> The mandelbrot cut also goes around as 707 headband. Here's a pic of the mandelbrot from skunktek on instagram.


Definitely not sfv og


----------



## gosabres716 (Jun 18, 2022)

Can we verify AJ sells the Mandelbrot cut of sfv?
I remember that being described on strainly as Mandelbrot cut of sfv. I still and will always believe there's only one sfv og. And from the pics I'm seeing ajs sfv isn't og.


----------



## zoomboom (Jun 18, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Can we verify AJ sells the Mandelbrot cut of sfv?
> I remember that being described on strainly as Mandelbrot cut of sfv. I still and will always believe there's only one sfv og. And from the pics I'm seeing ajs sfv isn't og.


That's what everyone is discussing.

Node labs released what they claimed was the Mandelbrot cut. The pic they posted is NOT og, period. Sorry if I offended anyone by saying that.

Fletcher from Archive acquired the Mandelbrot SFV from Node and said in the comments of Node's IG post that he got GG4, which lines up pretty well with the pic Node posted. For a board reference, Shoreline also claimed the pic looked GG4 rather than OG. I'll throw my hat in the ring and say it looks an awful lot like GG4 as well, lol.

I think Auntie Jane did get his cut from Node.

The real mystery is if Node owned up to their mislabel and reacquired/restocked their SFV with a verified cut and shipped that out instead. If that's the case, then Auntie Jane could have got an updated, legit SFV.

BUT people who got the SFV from Auntie Jane have reported back GG4 terps, while some say it could still be SFV because garden conditions/grow style and other various factors.

I haven't acquired nor grown out SFV from Auntie Jane, but the poster who claims it smells like GG and is also growing an OG Kush alongside it (ghost I believe, a few pages back) would have the most pull in this discussion, IMO, as he has both Auntie Jane's SFV cut and a legit OG in the same garden.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 18, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> That's what everyone is discussing.
> 
> Node labs released what they claimed was the Mandelbrot cut. The pic they posted is NOT og, period. Sorry if I offended anyone by saying that.
> 
> ...


I've been growing GG4 for 5-6 years now, its GG4.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 18, 2022)

Wish aj would have more than 2-4 strains at a time and quit changing prices


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 18, 2022)

ZNAKE said:


> Herb & Suds is Auntie Janes not so obvious sock account btw.


Lol... Fine detective work. 
Why did you get the ban hammer last time, and what was your handle?


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Can anyone chime in and tell me what this cut from auntie Jane could possibly be? And also tell me what it definitely cannot be?
> View attachment 5150768View attachment 5150767


Looks quite a bit like glue to me


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 19, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Looks quite a bit like glue to me


Definitely not glue, totally wrong terps.. And glue for me never showed any purplish coloration either. This was supposed to be runtz and I know its not.. I've grown runtz before..


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Definitely not glue, totally wrong terps.. And glue for me never showed any purplish coloration either. This was supposed to be runtz and I know its not.. I've grown runtz before..


The buds with side crowning is what looks glue-ish to me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Definitely not glue, totally wrong terps.. And glue for me never showed any purplish coloration either. This was supposed to be runtz and I know its not.. I've grown runtz before..


So your saying the aj sfv isn't gg4? Thought you said last page you grew GG for 5-6 years and that's what it is? Maybe I read it wrong.
I really have no idea as I've never grew any of these elite clone only before.

And you are saying the runtz isn't runtz?
The one I grew from AJ looks exactly like the pics from pcg Instagram page.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 19, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> So your saying the aj sfv isn't gg4? Thought you said last page you grew GG for 5-6 years and that's what it is? Maybe I read it wrong.
> I really have no idea as I've never grew any of these elite clone only before.
> 
> And you are saying the runtz isn't runtz?
> The one I grew from AJ looks exactly like the pics from pcg Instagram page.


No I'm saying the alleged Runtz in the pic isn't GG4. Yup I know his Runts looks legit.. It obviously got mixed up with something else he has, its not gush mints or Durban biscotti. I haven't grown either of his gelatos, slsmac, or marshmallow OG yet. I grew Apple fritter for over a year (we both got it from Mainly) and it definitely isn't that.. His alleged SFVOG I also have so not that either.. He said he hasn't had any other strains than what he offers in over a year. He seemed to think that maybe it could almost be the Apricot Gelato but said it wasn't dark enough but I mentioned my night temp is 78 and then he said it needs to be colder than that to darken up, and previous to that he said it could be my environment making it not look like runtz LMAO, Ive grown Runtz previously for over a year with monthly harvests I know the plant pretty well..


----------



## Jim Haddar (Jun 19, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> The bubba and the og are two very different varietals, but both are very dark. The bubba was short and squat and the og was/is taller and lanky. I live in the sfv and the picture I put up earlier is the same cut of og we have had since 2002


That makes sense to me. I once grew a clone that was supposed to be XXX Bubba and it was very short with flowers clustered around the main stem like Brussels sprouts. OG Kush plants tend to be taller and the flowers are not as fat as some of the strains that people associate with indica traits.


----------



## F_T_P! (Jun 19, 2022)

Clone chasers be chasing lolololol


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Can anyone chime in and tell me what this cut from auntie Jane could possibly be? And also tell me what it definitely cannot be?
> View attachment 5150768View attachment 5150767


Ya I see what your saying, I missed that pic before.
Definitely doesn't look like runtz, must be something else. Don't think it looks like marshmallow either. What's the terps on it like?

So you think the sfv is GG or sfv?


----------



## F_T_P! (Jun 19, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Ya I see what your saying, I missed that pic before.
> Definitely doesn't look like runtz, must be something else. Don't think it looks like marshmallow either. What's the terps on it like?
> 
> So you think the sfv is GG or sfv?


probably some bag seed cut from "gelato 33" lolololol


----------



## Mattbryson (Jun 19, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Ya I see what your saying, I missed that pic before.
> Definitely doesn't look like runtz, must be something else. Don't think it looks like marshmallow either. What's the terps on it like?
> 
> So you think the sfv is GG or sfv?


It's definitely not gg4 I been running gg4 cut for along time and ran aj sfv cut for few times right next to the gg4 there not the same ..not saying the sfv is legit tho since I have never forsure had sfv but whatever it is it's pretty fire it test 24%thc I know numbers don't matter to me just got it tested shits and giggles


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 19, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> So you think the sfv is GG or sfv?


Im gonna say its gg4, other people were saying its gg4 and I wasn't really paying attention and my grow partner isn't on this forum and has no knowledge of what was being said and he out of the blue told me the other night in a semi frustrated tone "this shit looks just like gg4", when he said that I was like wait I think this is the one people on RIU were talking shit about lol, so I went back several pages and yup sure enough..


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Jun 19, 2022)

I also have been growing glue for a while. When I crank the AC temps low during late flower mines also have a hinge of purple, but when the product is dry the purple is almost non existence. Take my word for a grain of salt, I would say the pic looks 85% Glue. I could be wrong, just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 19, 2022)

BudsLoyalty said:


> I also have been growing glue for a while. When I crank the AC temps low during late flower mines also have a hinge of purple, but when the product is dry the purple is almost non existence. Take my word for a grain of salt, I would say the pic looks 85% Glue. I could be wrong, just giving my 2 cents.


My lights off temp is 78


----------



## Feijao (Jun 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Can anyone chime in and tell me what this cut from auntie Jane could possibly be? And also tell me what it definitely cannot be?
> View attachment 5150768View attachment 5150767


Do you happen to have a full picture shot of the unknown plant? The structure between Slurty3 and Marshmallow are vastly different and pretty easy to distinguish, if it happened to be one of those. Kind of reminds me of both in one way or another.

I would say that it's most likely not Marsh OG due the fact that the fan leaves have not started purpling up yet in those pictures. All my M OG's have purple fan leaves by time they are that mature. With that being said the structure of the actual flowers look a lot like Marshmallow to me. 

The deep crested fan leaves, rails of trichs, purpling flowers with green fan leaves remind a lot of Slurty3. I dont think he offers Slurty any longer but was within a year ago.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 19, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Do you happen to have a full picture shot of the unknown plant? The structure between Slurty3 and Marshmallow are vastly different and pretty easy to distinguish, if it happened to be one of those. Kind of reminds me of both in one way or another.
> 
> I would say that it's most likely not Marsh OG due the fact that the fan leaves have not started purpling up yet in those pictures. All my M OG's have purple fan leaves by time they are that mature. With that being said the structure of the actual flowers look a lot like Marshmallow to me.
> 
> The deep crested fan leaves, rails of trichs, purpling flowers with green fan leaves remind a lot of Slurty3. I dont think he offers Slurty any longer but was within a year ago.


Yeah he said if it was switched by him that it would only be what's on his list since that's all he's had in the last year, I got this off of him 7 months ago. Whats the terps on the marshmallow like? I have marshmallow too but not in bloom yet


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yeah he said if it was switched by him that it would only be what's on his list since that's all he's had in the last year, I got this off of him 7 months ago. Whats the terps on the marshmallow like? I have marshmallow too but not in bloom yet


Does it reeeeek?
Mine almost burns the nose when you smell it, it's super gassy


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 19, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Does it reeeeek?
> Mine almost burns the nose when you smell it, it's super gassy


I suck at describing smells but the nose is real nice and strong, idk if I would call it gas tho, I only smelled it once so I could be off but I wanna say I got a creamy smell from her?


----------



## ZNAKE (Jun 19, 2022)

I've never understood when people use the word "creamy" to describe a smell. My buddy has always called different flowers smells or flavors "creamy". Creamy is usually describing a texture. If you say creamy, is it cream soda? Sour cream? Ice cream? Heavy cream? Cream cheese? Coffee creamer? Whipped cream?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Jun 20, 2022)

ZNAKE said:


> I've never understood when people use the word "creamy" to describe a smell. My buddy has always called different flowers smells or flavors "creamy". Creamy is usually describing a texture. If you say creamy, is it cream soda? Sour cream? Ice cream? Heavy cream? Cream cheese? Coffee creamer? Whipped cream?


Vanilla ice cream is what I call creamy. Been around since cookies and cream strain


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 20, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I’ve seen it passed from seed… like a decade ago… very minimal…. I thought at first I brought something bad with my landrace Iranians … I’ve only see one time ever … I’ve popped thousands of seeds since… never saw it again … that PHD that OBS worked with … is a total douche bag also… he’s so desperate to force himself into the industry like he’s Chimera aka Ryan Lee… who btw … when this dud issue first became apparent… i sounded the alarm on ICmag and Sam the Skunkman and Chimera told me I was a bad grower and making up stories … I’ll never forget how wrong they were and pretty much lost all respect for both of them… I asked them to show me any genetics they’ve grown in the last 15 years… they didn’t show shit


Verified conversation . I remember the icmag thread on stem nematodes to the dudding thread of 880 pages+ over a 4 year conversation. Sam the skunk lol and his idea helicopters dropped nematodes to kill crops lol


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 20, 2022)

No


Dividedsky said:


> Also wanted to give a heads up there was a pretty big HpLVD breakout in cuts out in the northeast, it all came from the Maine clone company, they own North Atlantic Seed Company(which is a pretty great seedbank), their cuts fucked up my grow a few years ago, knew something was up pretty quickly and shut down grow and killed off all their cuts, I let them know I thought they might have infected cuts and left it at that. They hit me up this past winter because they haven't heard from me and I spent some good dough, they told me that most to all their clones were infected with HpLVD, which I suspected. They did try make it right and gave me a $2k credit to their seedbank and cuts they had now(they regularly test now for HpLVD). I can't imagine though, how many big grow ops in Maine indoor and outdoor got decimated because of their cuts seeing as they did huge clone orders up to as many as 500-1000 cut orders.


 No one in Maine goes through them ... If you look at the Maine market it's mostly people drop shipping cuts from the west coast like strainly. Cookies fucked up my facility in mass and when we ditched the contract the went to another grow and did the same thing to them . It doesn't matter how reputable your are , if you're a bad veg room cultivator , you're gonna infect many things easily


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 20, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Do you happen to have a full picture shot of the unknown plant? The structure between Slurty3 and Marshmallow are vastly different and pretty easy to distinguish, if it happened to be one of those. Kind of reminds me of both in one way or another.
> 
> I would say that it's most likely not Marsh OG due the fact that the fan leaves have not started purpling up yet in those pictures. All my M OG's have purple fan leaves by time they are that mature. With that being said the structure of the actual flowers look a lot like Marshmallow to me.
> 
> The deep crested fan leaves, rails of trichs, purpling flowers with green fan leaves remind a lot of Slurty3. I dont think he offers Slurty any longer but was within a year ago.


Slurty3 came sick directly from harborside shipped to me ...


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> No
> 
> No one in Maine goes through them ... If you look at the Maine market it's mostly people drop shipping cuts from the west coast like strainly. Cookies fucked up my facility in mass and when we ditched the contract the went to another grow and did the same thing to them . It doesn't matter how reputable your are , if you're a bad veg room cultivator , you're gonna infect many things easily


Is Mainly the same as microbe bros?


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 22, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Is Mainly the same as microbe bros?


Mainly organics recently became Microbe bros, not to be confused with Mainly cup winning clones who’s no longer vending.
If you’re considering receiving clones from microbe bros be sure to quarantine well and I recommend treating with sulfer, this will save you some time and frustration- Lol.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Is Mainly the same as microbe bros?


Probably bro .... Everyone has the Same fuckin plan on there.... Multiple accounts to send pests lol....but idk could be ....I only go on that site to bash the people selling fake cuts


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 22, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Is Mainly the same as microbe bros?


No, mainly got out of the weed game


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2022)

ZNAKE said:


> I've never understood when people use the word "creamy" to describe a smell. My buddy has always called different flowers smells or flavors "creamy". Creamy is usually describing a texture. If you say creamy, is it cream soda? Sour cream? Ice cream? Heavy cream? Cream cheese? Coffee creamer? Whipped cream?


Creamy aka Bland. lol


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 22, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Mainly organics recently became Microbe bros, not to be confused with Mainly cup winning clones who’s no longer vending.
> If you’re considering receiving clones from microbe bros be sure to quarantine well and I recommend treating with sulfer, this will save you some time and frustration- Lol.


Gotcha, which you should do with any cut. I know theyve teamed up with Clonefam for a bit and darkstar seedbank


----------



## Grower5744 (Jun 23, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I'm defintley taking cuts! Appreciate it man.


Just an update I have the nycd, cherry ak and the gmo all a week into flower. The cherry ak is defintley gunna be a keeper it's already producing buds and the smell absolutely insane. The gmo is gunna be one of the biggest plants I've ever grown. it's a monster and I'm likley going to run out of tuck space with it under a 4x4 scrog ...the nycd isn't as big as the cherry ak but it's a decent sized plant with a great smell...I'll update again later in flower with pics.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 23, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Just an update I have the nycd, cherry ak and the gmo all a week into flower. The cherry ak is defintley gunna be a keeper it's already producing buds and the smell absolutely insane. The gmo is gunna be one of the biggest plants I've ever grown. it's a monster and I'm likley going to run out of tuck space with it under a 4x4 scrog ...the nycd isn't as big as the cherry ak but it's a decent sized plant with a great smell...I'll update again later in flower with pics.


Real sour stretches pretty good , scrogging GMO sucks btw ... I definitely yield way more using bamboo sticks and supercropping than trellis it . It's a very stretchy plant


----------



## Grower5744 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Real sour stretches pretty good , scrogging GMO sucks btw ... I definitely yield way more using bamboo sticks and supercropping than trellis it . It's a very stretchy plant


I figured it would do better supporting it with the node spacing, but all of my flower tents are set up for scrog tho, so we're gunna give it a shot. If it dosent do well I'll have 2 cull it out of rotation.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 23, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Slurty3 came sick directly from harborside shipped to me ...


What type of illness did it display? Thanks for the input!


----------



## cleverpiggy (Jun 23, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> I figured it would do better supporting it with the node spacing, but all of my flower tents are set up for scrog tho, so we're gunna give it a shot. If it dosent do well I'll have 2 cull it out of rotation.


I tried twice to out smart GMO and scrog it. It does not work. I agree with the bamboo sticks. It just keeps stretching.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 24, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Mainly organics recently became Microbe bros, not to be confused with Mainly cup winning clones who’s no longer vending.
> If you’re considering receiving clones from microbe bros be sure to quarantine well and I recommend treating with sulfer, this will save you some time and frustration- Lol.


ALso teaming up with Fresh Coast as we speak, Hopefully that works out for FC, they are a good MI breeder.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 24, 2022)

Feijao said:


> What type of illness did it display? Thanks for the input!


Immediately upon transplant , took the plant like 20 days to bounce back , then the first branch grew straight to the floor under de lights lol . Then while flowering , the stretch , node development and structure screemed viroid to the wall. Following to day 35 of flower, 0 terps , branches were floppy , resin production was off . Next to it from the same person who shipped it was wedding cake and I have been pumping it out like no other . Probably best cut off strainly that wasn't re cloned and straight from harborside. I give credit to hotrod gardens but after is when the rice root aphid infestation came from harborside and another shop that sells clones in Pacifica. Beware of these places even if someone is just buying it and shipping it and not recloning it out on you .


----------



## chiguy23 (Jun 25, 2022)

Here are day 70 harvest shots of the "SFV Mandelbrots Cut" from Auntie Jane. 2 gal coco, jacks 321, corner of room under 240w quantum board it shared with 3 other testers. The plant is the heaviest yielding cut in the room, a straight hog, from top to bottom. Bushy, sturdy, veg structure, 2x stretch, large dense buds that flop even on it's sturdy frame. So far the only nose I'm getting is chemmy gas. I will follow up with dried shots and a smoke report. This plant was in a room with half a table of Original Og and Hollywood/Topanga and I can say confidently, it ain't no SFV OG. Ill put up pics of the og's tomorrow to compare. Overall a great plant that I chose to fill half a table with in the next room, because of its yield and chemmy/gassy nose.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 25, 2022)

That’s definitely not OG Kush let alone SFV


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 25, 2022)

Exactly , I been saying this . It's like a kush nothing greater than some random cut the whole community had or has and 8/10 say it's real and that just shows more people need to show verified cuts before the circle jerk continues .


----------



## MOMedical (Jun 26, 2022)

Pigtail seems to be the most legit. A large business, a great instagram following with tons of pics, vids etc. Goes and gets clones direct, just like today she posted several stories going to Cookies to buy the Jealousy F1 clone drop and pics of it as well so you know it is 100% legit. Serious connections from what I can tell and very well taken care of. My PKB clone from her is the best of the bunch (day 3F). I also love that they are bigger clones not just in rockwool but in small bags of coco and rooted further and far more established. Success rate is much much higher.

Lab Hollow I have 2 still in early veg so I can't say much, but packaging is extremely legit as is company side from what I can tell. They also came in soil containers and further along. I will update as we go on their RS11 and White Tahoe Cookies.

I also have 2 Prestige Clones Blue Cookies early goings so far also. His customer service was great for me, I had ordered on the weekend and it hadn't shipped end of Tues so I reached out and he forgot the order and didn't ship until Thursday so sent me 3 when I ordered 1. Can't beat that.

I just think you have to take your time and do some research and you'll find there are a few sellers that are very legit.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 26, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Pigtail seems to be the most legit.


I do believe they're pretty legit too but their replacement policy sucks. We made a deal for 2 rooted clones and an unrooted cut that they said they would replace if it didn't root, that package got lost in the mail and of course I got the good ole "we've never had a problem with usps" bullshit. So now one of the rooted clones is no longer available, they get reshipped and I got the wrong order, one of the clones was correct the other was not, they admitted that they mixed my order up with someone else's. So they shipped again and informed me they wouldn't reship again unless I gave them more money if there happens to be a problem. I could actually understand and agree with that had the issue been something like the clones died a few days after I have them, but somehow a m missing package and then the wrong order is my fault? I only ended up with 2 of the 3 clones in the end.. The do send big clones that are well rooted tho..


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Pigtail seems to be the most legit. A large business, a great instagram following with tons of pics, vids etc. Goes and gets clones direct, just like today she posted several stories going to Cookies to buy the Jealousy F1 clone drop and pics of it as well so you know it is 100% legit. Serious connections from what I can tell and very well taken care of. My PKB clone from her is the best of the bunch (day 3F). I also love that they are bigger clones not just in rockwool but in small bags of coco and rooted further and far more established. Success rate is much much higher.
> 
> Lab Hollow I have 2 still in early veg so I can't say much, but packaging is extremely legit as is company side from what I can tell. They also came in soil containers and further along. I will update as we go on their RS11 and White Tahoe Cookies.
> 
> ...


She's also under like 4 different names and passed me dirty fuckin cuts . Stop supporting these people . Watch out for the rice root aphids that are hiding systemically and when you go to transplant your nice little clone watch out fam. These people are scammers of the dropship world ... From tchef to pigtails aka Amy aka 4 other names I have saved on my zelle that's how I know people just change names when they get called out ...zelle goes throu banking that don't change ....people are wack


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

To all you cookie fiends : just grow out cannarados seeds of cookies s1 stuff . It's not worth supporting shit bags who pass dirty cuts with bugs or viroid. Cannarados got a contract to do all the cookie work to seed since they fucked up with the candy rain bullshit they don't wanna be a bad reputation anymore so they used them as a escape gost but for us we can all grow cookie stuff in s1 plus great crosses to other things . FUCK STRAINLY


----------



## thctimmy (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> To all you cookie fiends : just grow out cannarados seeds of cookies s1 stuff . It's not worth supporting shit bags who pass dirty cuts with bugs or viroid. Cannarados got a contract to do all the cookie work to seed since they fucked up with the candy rain bullshit they don't wanna be a bad reputation anymore so they used them as a escape gost but for us we can all grow cookie stuff in s1 plus great crosses to other things . FUCK STRAINLY


Interesting read. Im in the midwest and have always wanted to try GP in a non-cross. Well a disco apparently got a contract w/ cookies. Most of the strains were on the shelf but no Gary. Maybe this explains why, they sent the cultivator bad GP cuts. No bueno, thanks for passing along Peace.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Interesting read. Im in the midwest and have always wanted to try GP in a non-cross. Well a disco apparently got a contract w/ cookies. Most of the strains were on the shelf but no Gary. Maybe this explains why, they sent the cultivator bad GP cuts. No bueno, thanks for passing along Peace.
> [/QUOTE
> Was it ascend ? Like the company. Or is it near Barre, Illinois??? If it is I can tell you everything


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> She's also under like 4 different names and passed me dirty fuckin cuts . Stop supporting these people . Watch out for the rice root aphids that are hiding systemically and when you go to transplant your nice little clone watch out fam. These people are scammers of the dropship world ... From tchef to pigtails aka Amy aka 4 other names I have saved on my zelle that's how I know people just change names when they get called out ...zelle goes throu banking that don't change ....people are wack


Then whats the 4 names so people know. Why cant people do a proper call out to help educate folks.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

Gary peyton is over rated .... Cereal milk cones from the same phenohunt n they're both wack . You want the Y by itself everything else crossed to those are already in seed form somewhere. I'm pretty sure cookies lost the Y but if it got out I hope someone passes it out


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 26, 2022)

ANd he's talking about Gage, the Canadian company with the headquarters in Michigan. Their cookie shit is garbage ie dry and no flavor.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Then whats the 4 names so people know. Why cant people do a proper call out to help educate folks.


Ok... Lola's , grape city farm , amys gardens or whatever it was , then one more I can't remember


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> ANd he's talking about Gage, the Canadian company with the headquarters in Michigan. Their cookie shit is garbage ie dry and no flavor.


So my old company Ascend cannabis has a Michigan facility they bought out and it came with aphids n more lol .... I believe it's outside of grand rapids area?


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 26, 2022)

All these clowns selling Zoap clones they buy off each other and never flower out lol… breeders cut that’s never been flowered out …. Clown show festival


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> All these clowns selling Zoap clones they buy off each other and never flower out lol… breeders cut that’s never been flowered out …. Clown show festival


Fammm on YouTube Deep east, doja pack and wizard trees all did interviews with "first smoke of the day" and they NEVER let it out or rs11 or anything of that hype they have . Strainly is a straight hustle unless this person cloned out round after round after flowering to see if it was real


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 26, 2022)

Yeah I listened to those podcast while trimming … they did release RS11 and I’m sure an employee by now has stolen a Zoap cut and let it out… it’s just funny how none of these Viroid traders ever flower them out to harvest using their own pics


----------



## MOMedical (Jun 26, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I do believe they're pretty legit too but their replacement policy sucks. We made a deal for 2 rooted clones and an unrooted cut that they said they would replace if it didn't root, that package got lost in the mail and of course I got the good ole "we've never had a problem with usps" bullshit. So now one of the rooted clones is no longer available, they get reshipped and I got the wrong order, one of the clones was correct the other was not, they admitted that they mixed my order up with someone else's. So they shipped again and informed me they wouldn't reship again unless I gave them more money if there happens to be a problem. I could actually understand and agree with that had the issue been something like the clones died a few days after I have them, but somehow a m missing package and then the wrong order is my fault? I only ended up with 2 of the 3 clones in the end.. The do send big clones that are well rooted tho..


Yeah Pigtail is very legit. Copping that Jealousy F1 as soon as she's ready for cuts.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 26, 2022)

Chem 91 is doing well.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 26, 2022)

Tahoe OG took 20 days to root and is just starting to grow now.


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 26, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Chem 91 is doing well.
> View attachment 5154897
> View attachment 5154898


Where did you source that Chem 91??


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah Pigtail is very legit. Copping that Jealousy F1 as soon as she's ready for cuts.


Watch out for rice root aphids .... They made me lose everything .... Fuck them ... Have someone get it for you on Facebook thsngo through them


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Where did you source that Chem 91??


That second pic is because your ph not the "chem look"


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah I listened to those podcast while trimming … they did release RS11 and I’m sure an employee by now has stolen a Zoap cut and let it out… it’s just funny how none of these Viroid traders ever flower them out to harvest using their own pics


Considering I did it to cookies in mass , I guess but they didn't have it pumped out . It was under their own grow . They have a real small circle . Those guys don't answer corporate calls man


----------



## MOMedical (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Watch out for rice root aphids .... They made me lose everything .... Fuck them ... Have someone get it for you on Facebook thsngo through them


Great stuff here! Cookies doesn't sell clones direct with issues lol.

And I always spray with IPM no pest issues ever. Up your game in that department if you're having bug issues.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> That second pic is because your ph not the "chem look"


Wrong.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 26, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Where did you source that Chem 91??








STRAINLY


Just got these from high grade herb, nice healthy looking cuts.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 26, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> STRAINLY
> 
> 
> Just got these from high grade herb, nice healthy looking cuts.
> ...


Does he have an explanation where he acquired it? Just wondering since this is a very tightly held clone and aparently lots of fakes out there.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Where did you source that Chem 91??


I want it too


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 26, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Does he have an explanation where he acquired it? Just wondering since this is a very tightly held clone and aparently lots of fakes out there.


I didn’t ask, I checked his IG and the pics look pretty legit. I have 2 more in the tent that will be flowered in a couple weeks.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Jun 26, 2022)

its a cut throat game. If I were to ever distribute clones I would have a whole portfolio of different stages of the flower plants to give my buyers a clear vision of what they should expect. And Most DEFINITELY my own garden, not them fancy bud shots they steal off IG or Google.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 26, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Chem 91 is doing well.
> View attachment 5154897
> View attachment 5154898


Sorry brother, but chem 91 does not have any variegation. 

His flower pic on strainly looks legit, but unfortunately that veg pic does not.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Great stuff here! Cookies doesn't sell clones direct with issues lol.
> 
> And I always spray with IPM no pest issues ever. Up your game in that department if you're having bug issues.


I got the clone with them already . I was infested in days bro . They come in the stem so when people send rooted cuts in Rockwool or rapid rooters or in a solo cup with soil already , after quarantine it looked good n bammm aphids everywhere.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> I got the clone with them already . I was infested in days bro . They come in the stem so when people send rooted cuts in Rockwool or rapid rooters or in a solo cup with soil already , after quarantine it looked good n bammm aphids everywhere.


Accept to hear you tell all clones are bad


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> I got the clone with them already . I was infested in days bro . They come in the stem so when people send rooted cuts in Rockwool or rapid rooters or in a solo cup with soil already , after quarantine it looked good n bammm aphids everywhere.


Cookies doesn't even sell clones in general lol


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Accept to hear you tell all clones are bad


Ya most clones are crap ..... Especially on strainly


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Ya most clones are crap ..... Especially on strainly


Seems like you have made your point
Post after post after post.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 26, 2022)

Anyone popping strainly seeds? Got some force of nature tagalongz x pure Michigan and a free pack of pure Michigan f2. Have 4 tag x pm going and the seeds were so thick I had to crack them with my teeth for the first time. They look real indica huge fat leaves so interested to see what I get


----------



## Grower5744 (Jun 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Seems like you have made your point
> Post after post after post.


After a certain point you just gotta ignore it...dude clearly has an axe to grind.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 27, 2022)

I put in an order with them. I'll report back if there are any bugs or other issues. Don't really care about bugs though. More concerned about the genetics being legit. 

Communication has been excellent so far. They seem eager to please.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> After a certain point you just gotta ignore it...dude clearly has an axe to grind.


You are right 
It is just hard to read every time someone says anything positive 
I’ll try harder 
Thanks


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Anyone popping strainly seeds? Got some force of nature tagalongz x pure Michigan and a free pack of pure Michigan f2. Have 4 tag x pm going and the seeds were so thick I had to crack them with my teeth for the first time. They look real indica huge fat leaves so interested to see what I get


Used early on and had pretty good luck with the seeds. I’m wanting to throw some store bought packs on there to liquidate. Only clone deal went ok for me, but I’ve gotten good at getting my beans up, so I’ll find my own phenos green Stache, one of the lucky or new guys 530 or 430 or something, socalseed co or vault. Few others I have to go look at my reviews. I like the place as an alternative to the others.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Homie def has beef and its valid i guess but jeeeeeez. Bugs happen, it sucks. I know they dont always have bugs specially currently so maybe they have fixed their IPM.

And Im tired of people saying this cut hasnt been released and so has this cut isnt out. The Jealously cut HAS been out, the RS-11 HAS been out (it had a bounty on it), the Jokers31 from Compound is out even tho Compound says no. They are ALL gonna say no cuz it causes too many issues on their end to say it was leaked/smuggled out. This has been a thing for 15 years.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jun 27, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Homie def has beef and its valid i guess but jeeeeeez. Bugs happen, it sucks. I know they dont always have bugs specially currently so maybe they have fixed their IPM.
> 
> And Im tired of people saying this cut hasnt been released and so has this cut isnt out. The Jealously cut HAS been out, the RS-11 HAS been out (it had a bounty on it), the Jokers31 from Compound is out even tho Compound says no. They are ALL gonna say no cuz it causes too many issues on their end to say it was leaked/smuggled out. This has been a thing for 15 years.


Any idea which vendor is selling a legit RS-11 cut?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Any idea which vendor is selling a legit RS-11 cut?


Hello fresh new member
WELCOME TO RIU


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 27, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Sorry brother, but chem 91 does not have any variegation.
> 
> His flower pic on strainly looks legit, but unfortunately that veg pic does not.


THANK YOU


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 27, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Used early on and had pretty good luck with the seeds. I’m wanting to throw some store bought packs on there to liquidate. Only clone deal went ok for me, but I’ve gotten good at getting my beans up, so I’ll find my own phenos green Stache, one of the lucky or new guys 530 or 430 or something, socalseed co or vault. Few others I have to go look at my reviews. I like the place as an alternative to the others.


Yeah can’t beat the $25-35 packs on there got some platinum garlic x starfighter from demonic coming too. I don’t mind popping reg seeds since I run clones mostly so if I don’t get a lot of females oh well


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 27, 2022)

go there a lot but never have order yet !!


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Seems like you have made your point
> Post after post after post.


But people keep tossing cuts and keep saying it aint real and until there's clean growers doing this right I will bash every day on every person screwing the community . I don't even recognize half the people from the icmag days and that's where this shit never happened . Once that farm bill passed , everyone wanted to make money selling cuts. Here we are sitting looking at photos of fake chem 91s , sfv og , and random ass cookie cuts lol ..... How can someone say ya this person sold me this and it's a fake , then one more person buys it and says its real .... Then someone flowers out allll these cuts and it's all fake or not even close . I hope everyone that doesn't take in sense of what I'm saying gets infected enough to go back to popping seeds


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> But people keep tossing cuts and keep saying it aint real and until there's clean growers doing this right I will bash every day on every person screwing the community . I don't even recognize half the people from the icmag days and that's where this shit never happened . Once that farm bill passed , everyone wanted to make money selling cuts. Here we are sitting looking at photos of fake chem 91s , sfv og , and random ass cookie cuts lol ..... How can someone say ya this person sold me this and it's a fake , then one more person buys it and says its real .... Then someone flowers out allll these cuts and it's all fake or not even close . I hope everyone that doesn't take in sense of what I'm saying gets infected enough to go back to popping seeds


Uhm
Because most of the buyers don’t have a clue how to grow let alone knowledge of original cuts. So if one person cries foul everything is crooked
You are seriously jaded my man
Please let us know if there are any cuts you deem acceptable 
TIA


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> But people keep tossing cuts and keep saying it aint real and until there's clean growers doing this right I will bash every day on every person screwing the community . I don't even recognize half the people from the icmag days and that's where this shit never happened . Once that farm bill passed , everyone wanted to make money selling cuts. Here we are sitting looking at photos of fake chem 91s , sfv og , and random ass cookie cuts lol ..... How can someone say ya this person sold me this and it's a fake , then one more person buys it and says its real .... Then someone flowers out allll these cuts and it's all fake or not even close . I hope everyone that doesn't take in sense of what I'm saying gets infected enough to go back to popping seeds


You could start a blog or do your own cuts, I don’t need a Superman, sugar muffin. This constant whining has got to go , for the love of God. Popping seeds is a beautiful thing with a good collection. Please pipe down, please?! Lmfao


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Anyone have newer reviews on Kaanji Nursery? Looking at their Bolo and Saturn. Might pull the trigger


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2022)

Some of y'all have never grown weed with risk of prison or been a gambling degenerate and it shows, lol. 

Buying clones or popping seeds is a bit of a gamble. Either roll the dice and risk it or sit on the sideline wondering what might have been. Just reasonably limit your risks.

Its flipping weed. You want guaranteed results grow some Burpee's tomatoes and leave weed to the Kenny Rogers of the world. Fear of fakes, bugs or hermies be damned.


----------



## MOMedical (Jun 27, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Cookies doesn't even sell clones in general lol


Cookies stores most definitely sell clones. Drops usually every couple of Fridays. Pave, Medellin, and Jealousy F1 just here lately. Like why talk if you're clueless and wrong? You just hurt the community with misinformation. We don't need that. 

They usually sell out within a couple of hours. Jealousy stayed in stock until about 2pm on Friday.


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Uhm
> Because most of the buyers don’t have a clue how to grow let alone knowledge of original cuts. So if one person cries foul everything is crooked
> You are seriously jaded my man
> Please let us know if there are any cuts you deem acceptable
> TIA


He does seem particularly belligerent. 
Another newbie with alot of silly claims, and alleged knowledge of the origin of everything. I would guess he is probably another youtube educated clown


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 27, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Anyone have newer reviews on Kaanji Nursery? Looking at their Bolo and Saturn. Might pull the trigger


I’ll vouch for Kaanji’s gelato 41, paid n received with no problem everything was legit. This was a couple years ago when 41 was considered rare and exotic, lol I think he’s still got it on the menu.
Dudes in SoCal and a long time vendor, he probably has the genetics.

I’ve sourced a shitload of clones from strainly over the last 4 years and in that time only received 3 clones that I considered fake, 2 coincidentally were sfv and 1 was Death Star both vendors closed shop not long after.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Cookies stores most definitely sell clones. Drops usually every couple of Fridays. Pave, Medellin, and Jealousy F1 just here lately. Like why talk if you're clueless and wrong? You just hurt the community with misinformation. We don't need that.
> 
> They usually sell out within a couple of hours. Jealousy stayed in stock until about 2pm on Friday.


That would be nice to just go into a shop and pick up what you need like a normal commodity. Hopefully it's something we're working towards in VA some day soon.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That would be nice to just go into a shop and pick up what you need like a normal commodity. Hopefully it's something we're working towards in VA some day soon.


Used to be that way in Oregon, before the medical community black market got caught and then rec passed. You could pick your own buds outta the jar, talk shop with bud tender, etc. now all prepackaged,budtenders that are kids that have been taught terp sales, not knowledge of the plant. Etc .


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 27, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Used to be that way in Oregon, before the medical community black market got caught and then rec passed. You could pick your own buds outta the jar, talk shop with bud tender, etc. now all prepackaged,budtenders that are kids that have been taught terp sales, not knowledge of the plant. Etc .


That's probably where it will end up here. Overtaxed, over regulated and bland. Yeah, I can't see me buying much processed bud but clones would be nice. Having access to the genetics some people take for granted is a really exciting thing for newer growers and knowing that the source is legit would make it much more valuable. I got lucky and got two nice mothers from Dookie before he left Strainly and will keep them a little while but would love some of the other Kush cuts out there to grow for awhile and maybe try to make seeds from.


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's probably where it will end up here. Overtaxed, over regulated and bland. Yeah, I can't see me buying much processed bud but clones would be nice. Having access to the genetics some people take for granted is a really exciting thing for newer growers and knowing that the source is legit would make it much more valuable. I got lucky and got two nice mothers from Dookie before he left Strainly and will keep them a little while but would love some of the other Kush cuts out there to grow for awhile and maybe try to make seeds from.


Another option is to pick through some OG s1s to find a keeper, or some of the Chem fam s1s-both seem to produce frequent high quality plants, mostly you will find a keeper in a pack. I have 4 going now and they're all turning out so nice it's hard to pick which to keep. Safer to search through seeds than get a possible infected HpLVd clone too, be sure to factor in testing when you get strainly cuts.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 27, 2022)

I have an S1 of an OG from an off brand breeder I'm running right now. I took some clones and have them at a friend's house. We can only have 4 plants so I have to distribute clones and babies all over to buddies that are learning to grow. It's throwing a lot of 3 fingered leaves all the way up into the 7th node which if I'm not mistaken is a good classic OG trait, but I'm just basing that on what I've read on the web. I'm running it with the pre 98 bubba kush clone I messed up the last run by adding UV and IR and toasting it. It's going to have a Steve Lemme OG x White Cherry Truffle tent mate and a motorbreath 15 clone in with it as well to round things out. Steve Lemme OG is a favorite of mine and is {(Sour D x Kosher Kush) x Boss Hog} x Appalachian Thunderfuck. It's from GuamMaineian Gardens and an old strain that's the first seeds I ever grew. I'm just now getting comfortable with cloning so I feel better about hunting through seeds and if I find something I can keep it. Thank again @Rurumo for the really easy way to take cuts. It's been fun practicing and I've given away several nice motorbreath 15 clones as a result so it's helping spread some good genetics around VA.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 28, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Sorry brother, but chem 91 does not have any variegation.
> 
> His flower pic on strainly looks legit, but unfortunately that veg pic does not.


Looks more like chem d if anything 91 has none correct. I've let my mom get starved and still nothing. Chem d (non phinest tc)( chem fam cut) is a great cut. How the fuck would a vendor of chems not know this. It's on the buyer for some research as well. Old ic mag chem threads is a good start for those wanting to see legit chems. Hope this helps. Good luck. Cloudlife on strainly is a solid bet if feeling lazy. He has legit shit. Ic mag for fun lol.

Happy growing!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

Diesel0889 said:


> Looks more like chem d if anything 91 has none correct. I've let my mom get starved and still nothing. Chem d (non phinest tc)( chem fam cut) is a great cut. How the fuck would a vendor of chems not know this. It's on the buyer for some research as well. Old ic mag chem threads is a good start for those wanting to see legit chems. Hope this helps. Good luck. Cloudlife on strainly is a solid bet if feeling lazy. He has legit shit. Ic mag for fun lol.
> 
> Happy growing!


Ic mag for anti-America rhetoric for sure
I wouldn’t give gypsy the pleasure of my presence
Not fun just sales
You seem happy there 
Happy growing


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 28, 2022)

It's hilarious when people try to claim they can identify a plant from a clone. I've seen variegation spring up in clones from a mother plant that didn't have it for 5 years too. Even when trying to identify a plant in full bloom, don't be so quick to judge-any experienced grower knows that morphology changes depending on who grows it and how they grew it. Topping/mainlining/supercropping alone can alter a clone's morphology to the extent it looks quite different from the same clone grown by a different person.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> It's hilarious when people try to claim they can identify a plant from a clone. I've seen variegation spring up in clones from a mother plant that didn't have it for 5 years too. Even when trying to identify a plant in full bloom, don't be so quick to judge-any experienced grower knows that morphology changes depending on who grows it and how they grew it. Topping/mainlining/supercropping alone can alter a clone's morphology to the extent it looks quite different from the same clone grown by a different person.


Fair point
In fact if I give my stable to someone else my recognition isn’t near what it is when grown by me


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 28, 2022)

Farmer Joes Library on IG … he’s got the old classic cuts and are legit … just not worth growing ChemD or 91 chem these days unless it’s pure head smoke… the best chronic doesn’t move in the market like colorful hype… it doesn’t make any sense… but it’s facts of the game atm… I couldn’t sell any Chem in #’s even if it’s one hitters … I could move a box of the right hype that is half as a dank


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 28, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Farmer Joes Library on IG … he’s got the old classic cuts and are legit … just not worth growing ChemD or 91 chem these days unless it’s pure head smoke… the best chronic doesn’t move in the market like colorful hype… it doesn’t make any sense… but it’s facts of the game atm… I couldn’t sell any Chem in #’s even if it’s one hitters … I could move a box of the right hype that is half as a dank


FWIW, I ran his orgnkid Banana OG, pretty sure it was a fake. Nothing was a keeper about it.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 28, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That would be nice to just go into a shop and pick up what you need like a normal commodity. Hopefully it's something we're working towards in VA some day soon.


Dispos and grows have to walk through major hoops to sell clones in MI. AND there is only one place that actually sells on the "legal Market"

You should of checked out Gene Traders, they was in VA on Sunday.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Dispos and grows have to walk through major hoops to sell clones in MI. AND there is only one place that actually sells on the "legal Market"
> 
> You should of checked out Gene Traders, they was in VA on Sunday.


Where did you see that was coming up? I'm not big into social media so I don't really find out about stuff like that. I think since the Farm bill passed rooted clones are legal to ship everywhere but nobody seems to be able to give absolute clarity on it. I'm good with the crap load of seeds I still need to get through, it's just nice to pick up a known commodity like a great clone only strain and be able to keep it around for a bit. Thanks for the heads up on Gene Traders


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> FWIW, I ran his orgnkid Banana OG, pretty sure it was a fake. Nothing was a keeper about it.


Sounds like Banana OG to me … smells like a green banana peel … iced out…no OG anything else to it…yields good…i tossed that cut in the trash way before the hype market took over


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 28, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Sounds like Banana OG to me … smells like a green banana peel … iced out…no OG anything else to it…yields good…i tossed that cut in the trash way before the hype market took over


 If it smelled like candy banana or even sweet like a banana… that shit would be crossed to everything… it’s meh terps


----------



## LGND (Jun 29, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Farmer Joes Library on IG … he’s got the old classic cuts and are legit … just not worth growing ChemD or 91 chem these days unless it’s pure head smoke… the best chronic doesn’t move in the market like colorful hype… it doesn’t make any sense… but it’s facts of the game atm… I couldn’t sell any Chem in #’s even if it’s one hitters … I could move a box of the right hype that is half as a dank


I've grown his Trinity, Legend OG, G13 and all have been lackluster. Trinity was a good yielder with a nice nose but the high was garbage. I got his ECSD but haven't grown it out yet.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Where did you see that was coming up? I'm not big into social media so I don't really find out about stuff like that. I think since the Farm bill passed rooted clones are legal to ship everywhere but nobody seems to be able to give absolute clarity on it. I'm good with the crap load of seeds I still need to get through, it's just nice to pick up a known commodity like a great clone only strain and be able to keep it around for a bit. Thanks for the heads up on Gene Traders


It was on the 26th. They also have seed vendors and the like, can get stuff cheaper. Check their website later this summer, im sure they'll have another one.


----------



## philzheng (Jun 30, 2022)

Does anybody knows if getseedsrighthere is legit?


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 1, 2022)

philzheng said:


> Does anybody knows if getseedsrighthere is legit?


Yes, both seeds and clones. They are like Platinum, Neptune, etc. Pretty good sized verified seedbank.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 1, 2022)

Platinum Kush Breath Verified IHG Derrick Green Dragon Cut from Pigtail Gardens day 5 of flower in rain science 7gal. Supercropped below 4th node down.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 1, 2022)

philzheng said:


> Does anybody knows if getseedsrighthere is legit?


Yes. gotten seeds and clones from them. Check out their website


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 3, 2022)

Snips from Pigtail Gardens, day of arrival:


Sent via UPS, arrived from West coast to East coast in 2 days.
Imo these looked just ok. I’d give them a 6/10 for overall health. However thoroughly inspected and they are bug and pathogen free. After a few days in rockwool under a dome, they’ve greened up and looking decent. I have no doubts they’ll root.

Overall I’m satisfied. Customer service has been excellent.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jul 3, 2022)

Anyone have any experience with Cloney Soprano? Specifically his Sour Diesel cut?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 3, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Anyone have any experience with Cloney Soprano? Specifically his Sour Diesel cut?


Someone here is growing it now, I think he posted pics a few pages back in this thread, might take some looking/searching.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jul 3, 2022)

Th


Rurumo said:


> Someone here is growing it now, I think he posted pics a few pages back in this thread, might take some looking/searching.


Thanks, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jul 3, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> I am running Cloney’s Sour Diesel and it’s legit and healthy through week 7 of flower with great resin production and the trademark sour diesel smell.View attachment 5130671


Found it.

@Jcue81 how was the smoke on this?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 3, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Found it.
> 
> @Jcue81 how was the smoke on this?


Nice! I was wondering how they turned out as well, his pics looked great.


----------



## Jcue81 (Jul 3, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Found it.
> 
> @Jcue81 how was the smoke on this?


It’s Sour Diesel 100%. Is it THE one original cutting? I don’t know, but the smell starting week 5 had me convinced I found the exact pheno I had early 2000’s in New England. Clean cut with no issues and good communication.

It was my first run with her and missed the mark a bit. That photo I shared looks good, but that was at like 58 days and I ended up burning my tops a bit and overall it got a bit too warm in my tent. She yellowed out hard and I had to take her down at day 68 which is at least 10 days early.

Finished flower is loud sour smelling, smoke is flavorful and on point but not quite there in terms of fuel and overall sour pungency. I can do much better for sure. 

I’m really looking forward to another run with her when it cools down. Recommended for sure.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jul 3, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> It’s Sour Diesel 100%. Is it THE one original cutting? I don’t know, but the smell starting week 5 had me convinced I found the exact pheno I had early 2000’s in New England. Clean cut with no issues and good communication.
> 
> It was my first run with her and missed the mark a bit. That photo I shared looks good, but that was at like 58 days and I ended up burning my tops a bit and overall it got a bit too warm in my tent. She yellowed out hard and I had to take her down at day 68 which is at least 10 days early.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply J. I'm gonna give it a shot for sure.

Cloney has had it listed as Upstate/Weasel cut and said it definitely wasn't the AJ cut. But AJ told me Weasel never had the Sour until he gave it to him a few years ago... I swear the Sour rabbit hole is second only to the OG/TK


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 4, 2022)

I lost his sour cut a while back. Not sure if I have pics tbh but it was legit. Fucking snip had that package reeking when i got it. And yes he packed for it but unfortunately the sealed pencil box, gallon bag and 2 usps boxs did not suffice. It will nail you with sour d when you open it. It no doubt has sour in it. It was great. I'd get it again.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 5, 2022)

And I also agree with the above comment on temperature. Same with ECSD as well. 70-73,is where I keep my a.c. 80+ just wrecks sour imo. That true funk comes out to play when it's cool.

I'll post a couple day of or close harvest pics soon of dookie gmo and ajn sfv, glazed Apricot Gelato and marsh og 9. Hope all is well with you all!

Happy growing


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 5, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Thanks for the quick reply J. I'm gonna give it a shot for sure.
> 
> Cloney has had it listed as Upstate/Weasel cut and said it definitely wasn't the AJ cut. But AJ told me Weasel never had the Sour until he gave it to him a few years ago... I swear the Sour rabbit hole is second only to the OG/TK


The way the story is usually told, the pollination happened at Weasel's place but the cut was actually selected in Albany, and it was gifted back to Weasel at some point. The details seem to vary slightly by who tells the story. I've grown AJ's cut and it was different from the amazing late 90s Sour D that was pouring out of Albany back then, not bad, just different. Karma's Sour D line came from the Rez line and it's good too, but also different. I think Cloney's cut is the real deal Sour D, but it's hard to be sure until you put it in a pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Jcue81 (Jul 5, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> it's hard to be sure until you put it in a pipe and smoke it.


And even then it’s difficult to be sure unless you hit it out of the park. I am pretty certain it’s the one just by the smell it puts off starting around week 5 and the bud morphology.

There is no mistaking that pungent sour diesel smell. You need cool temps to be able to get that smell to translate to taste and I really think the last 10 days or so is where all the fuel comes in. I’ve talked with guys who will not run her unless they can finish her off with night time temps at or below 68 degrees.

Really excited to give her another try when it cools off!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

The royal kush from Pig tail Gardens has broad mites, the veg growth and structure kind of sucked at first and I thought it was just how it was but then it snapped out of it and the top growth looked good but the old growth had that classic broad mite damage look to it.. it came with a cltvtd tag so they very well could have picked it up with mites already who knows..


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 6, 2022)

You scoped it to confirm broad mites?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> You scoped it to confirm broad mites?


yes


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> You scoped it to confirm broad mites?


I noticed a few posts ago you just got snips from them.. IDK if I would worry too much, Pig tail very well could have got it from cltvtd with the mites already since its basically a clone they bought and resold. Obviously you wanna keep an eye out tho..


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 6, 2022)

Mine were scoped and clean. They'll be scoped again once rooted. Surprising to hear it's broad mites and not russets. Seems way less common these days.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Mine were scoped and clean. They'll be scoped again once rooted. Surprising to hear it's broad mites and not russets. Seems way less common these days.


Could be russet, idk the difference really just that they're both only visible under magnification and they cause the same type of damage. Just did a search and I guess Russet adults will be yellow and these do have a yellowish color to them. They seem a little bigger than what I've seen over the years too so maybe russets are bigger than broad mites?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 6, 2022)

Russets are spear shaped, broads are oval shaped.

Really glad you posted. Curiosity got the best of me and I decided to take another look at the snips under the dome. Found one.

So Pigtail Gardens has russets. You've all been warned.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 6, 2022)

Heads up for anyone wanting to try something on sale for low price. 

Pink Box is doing a 710 sale half off their regular clones. I have 2 of theirs in veg still so far so good Mendo Breath and White Truffle.

They're the only ones I've used that includes the paperwork from their testing lab with the clone.



> Mother plants have all been tested for HLVd (Triplex RT-PCR) with Tumi Genomics.


Tumi paperwork came with it. Legit who knows but you could probably verify it pretty easily.

Anyways $50 clone + $20 express shipping on these:



> White Runtz - Dark Heart Nursery (Gelato X Zkittlez) - Cookies Fam
> 
> Terple 17 - BeLeaf Cut (Tropicanna Cookies X Slurricane 7) - InHouse Genetics
> 
> ...


Terple 17


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2022)

Testing by itself means nothing though really. A strong quarantine and IPM routine is just as critical.

You might have had 100 cuts you tested 1 time and came up negative but 1 of those was a false negative. Now a week or two later all plants infected again.

Or any number of scenarios. 

Best of luck to you guys willing to venture into the jungle.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 6, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Farmer Joes Library on IG … he’s got the old classic cuts and are legit … just not worth growing ChemD or 91 chem these days unless it’s pure head smoke… the best chronic doesn’t move in the market like colorful hype… it doesn’t make any sense… but it’s facts of the game atm… I couldn’t sell any Chem in #’s even if it’s one hitters … I could move a box of the right hype that is half as a dank


Seriously everyone wants cookies. I had a forum cut bud from Cali and was just offering it under the name forum cut. I had told people I had cookies on the way. Half of em when I had the forum would ask me when I’m getting the cookies in hahah. Undereducated consumer nonsense. I’ve grown 2 forum hybrids and besides the smells I wasn’t impressed. One was Ocean Grown Dark Plasma (Entire pack Hermied) which blew my mind since Stoned Ninja got screwed over by Ocean for a single run of Hermie prone Ninja Fruit which I found my true Purp Keeper I named the Heath Ledger Cut (Finicky af but doesn’t herm). Really just want to find legit Orgnkid Clones. I’ll drive to Oregon for em. Anyone got a bite on Legit orgnkid genetics?


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 6, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Testing by itself means nothing though really. A strong quarantine and IPM routine is just as critical.
> 
> You might have had 100 cuts you tested 1 time and came up negative but 1 of those was a false negative. Now a week or two later all plants infected again.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure. Just some current testing is better than none.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Heads up for anyone wanting to try something on sale for low price.
> 
> Pink Box is doing a 710 sale half off their regular clones. I have 2 of theirs in veg still so far so good Mendo Breath and White Truffle.
> 
> ...


He only tested one time lol, and his white truffle and terple 17 both had HLV when I got them over a year ago so idk how they test clean now..


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> He only tested one time lol, and his white truffle and terple 17 both had HLV when I got them over a year ago so idk how they test clean now..


Ya it was 5/12 for my WT. Ordered a few weeks later so test was about 3 weeks prior on the sheet.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Ya it was 5/12 for my WT. Ordered a few weeks later so test was about 3 weeks prior on the sheet.


He probably took samples all off of one plant that he assumed was clean, who knows, but there's no way a plant that's had HLV for a year can test clean unless you have it tested with dark heart lol


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> He probably took samples all off of one plant that he assumed was clean, who knows, but there's no way a plant that's had HLV for a year can test clean unless you have it tested with dark heart lol


Could be a different mother a year is a long time.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Could be a different mother a year is a long time.


Yeah.., a different mother that was cloned from the old mother, it doesn't make a difference if he makes a new mom once a month or once a year.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yeah.., a different mother that was cloned from the old mother, it doesn't make a difference if he makes a new mom once a month or once a year.


Proof?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 6, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Proof?


He has the same exact strains from a year ago, you really think he repurchased the same exact genetics? lol


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> He has the same exact strains from a year ago, you really think he repurchased the same exact genetics? lol


He wasn't testing a year ago, so very possible. It's not like it's hard to get those cuts.

I try to see it both ways, because a lot has changed in a year. May or may not but that's why people try and find out.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2022)

Hes not testing now either, he tested once. Is what you're saying possible? That he tossed all his moms and replaced them with the same exact ones but somehow had no downtime on strainly? Yeah I guess, but its also highly unlikely.. He's also got feedback from 6 months ago where someone said his clones tested positive for HLV, the one and only test he ever did was in January 2022.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 7, 2022)

My tag was 5/12 from Tumi so idk about that. Also there is no way every one of his would need replaced. A simple reddit search can find 7/10 results HLVd negative. So replacing 3 or 4 is nothing for the income brought in.

Strainly is only more popular now after the DEA clarified shipping seeds/clones is fully legal. Lab Hollow that I am testing seems to be poor and not legit, but will know more in another month.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 7, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> My tag was 5/12 from Tumi so idk about that. Also there is no way every one of his would need replaced. A simple reddit search can find 7/10 results HLVd negative. So replacing 3 or 4 is nothing for the income brought in.
> 
> Strainly is only more popular now after the DEA clarified shipping seeds/clones is fully legal. Lab Hollow that I am testing seems to be poor and not legit, but will know more in another month.


Just checked my messages, pink box claimed he's never had a positive result. Do a search on reddit you can find a bunch of people with positive results from pink box lol. Or his feed back.. Or a few ppl on here..


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 7, 2022)

I know, and most are older with claims he only started testing within the last few months. The point is it's all just rumors and no one knows. I threw 4 diff breeders into a secondary tent and will find out for myself and others on the most up to date possible.

The only one I can 100% verify is the Pigtail Gardens Platinum Kush Breath IHG/Green Dragon Cut. That one is incredible and quite obvious and she was moved into the verified tent prior to flip. 3 cuts also all rooted for me and will keep going on can't speak enough on that one.

Other than that too early for the others, Lab Hollow looks weakest. Prestige Clones not great either but also arrived a day late stuck at USPS and were fairly rough but well on the way now with some love. Still too early on those.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 7, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> He wasn't testing a year ago, so very possible. It's not like it's hard to get those cuts.
> 
> I try to see it both ways, because a lot has changed in a year. May or may not but that's why people try and find out.


Nothing's changed.. He fucked over me and plenty others with his infected gear. And strainly did nothing to fix it. Nothing. So just assume he's dirty.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 7, 2022)

I complained.. Showed proof.. Then next thing I know my ip address is banned.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 7, 2022)

philzheng said:


> Does anybody knows if getseedsrighthere is legit?


Good question. I'm still pondering this question. 
9 months ago picked up Gary Payton from them. A month later I was skeptical it was really Gary. 
I took pics showed then the variegated leafs.. Told me I need more calmag. 1 months into flower I showed then more pics. Then they sent me a pic with the same strain grown by 50 different people to show variation between growers.. I passed the cut to 4 different people and all says wasnt Gary. So go back to about 2 weeks ago they finally say they are sorry for the mix up. Turns out they sent me stardawg Corey cut. I mean the guy in the emails was super unhelpful.. Saying was impossible to send me wrong cut. But here we are lol. And I got a gelato 45 to replace the Gary.. Maybe lol.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 7, 2022)

Add Prestige Clones' Blue Cookies as HLVd, no way these aren't at this point.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Good question. I'm still pondering this question.
> 9 months ago picked up Gary Payton from them. A month later I was skeptical it was really Gary.
> I took pics showed then the variegated leafs.. Told me I need more calmag. 1 months into flower I showed then more pics. Then they sent me a pic with the same strain grown by 50 different people to show variation between growers.. I passed the cut to 4 different people and all says wasnt Gary. So go back to about 2 weeks ago they finally say they are sorry for the mix up. Turns out they sent me stardawg Corey cut. I mean the guy in the emails was super unhelpful.. Saying was impossible to send me wrong cut. But here we are lol. And I got a gelato 45 to replace the Gary.. Maybe lol.


I’d rather have the corey lol for real


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 7, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I’d rather have the corey lol for real


I agree. Completely.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Good question. I'm still pondering this question.
> 9 months ago picked up Gary Payton from them. A month later I was skeptical it was really Gary.
> I took pics showed then the variegated leafs.. Told me I need more calmag. 1 months into flower I showed then more pics. Then they sent me a pic with the same strain grown by 50 different people to show variation between growers.. I passed the cut to 4 different people and all says wasnt Gary. So go back to about 2 weeks ago they finally say they are sorry for the mix up. Turns out they sent me stardawg Corey cut. I mean the guy in the emails was super unhelpful.. Saying was impossible to send me wrong cut. But here we are lol. And I got a gelato 45 to replace the Gary.. Maybe lol.


This is Gelato 45. It stays a nice dark green.


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 8, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> This is Gelato 45. It stays a nice dark green.


I got the clone June 22.. And this is it as of Friday July 8.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Jul 8, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I got the clone June 22.. And this is it as of Friday July 8.


Looks really solid compared to what I have received from a few people


----------



## gosabres716 (Jul 8, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Looks really solid compared to what I have received from a few people


Everything I got from them has always been heathy and clean.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 11, 2022)

Gg4 from heisen


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I've chatted with F_Dupp several times, he without a doubt brought something into his garden from the person/vendor he mentioned that is on strainly. F_Dupp runs a clean dialed in to the max grow, has been growing for many, many years. He trusted the wrong person with cuts. His yields went down dramatically from what they were a couple months before bringing the cuts in to his garden..the change in his yields after introducing the cuts is staggering. I'm talking about yields getting cut in half in a flash, some even more than half. Whats weird about his case is the trichome production was almost the same, almost looked pretty frosty but the buds basically stopped swelling and had absolutely no density, the looked brittle and looked like buds that would turn too dust simply breaking them up in your hands, most peaked and stopped flowering maturity by 6 weeks.
> 
> I saw a few members basically telling F_Dupp to take it somewhere else or stop posting about this, dude was just trying to give us fellow growers a heads up and most should heed the warning, if what happened to him happened to us it could have devastating effects on your grow room.
> 
> I don't think the issues popping up nowadays are some growers panic and people over exaggerating, I've seen really good and solid growers having issues with yields and vigor getting decimated within a few months when before their grow rooms where producing and chugging along fine. There's clearly HpLVD going around in cuts that are getting passed around and sold. When you think about it, never before has there been so many cuts being sold in traded in the states, its like a whole new little industry. With that said I think there others plant viroids popping up in cannabis that probably haven't really discussed much, there's another viroid that affects tobacco plants for example- TMV(tobacco mosaic virus). I think dark heart nursery figured out that the hop latent viroid was popping up more frequently in cannabis and people kind of just assumed it was a one size fits all for their problems when in fact its probably much more complex than that.


That Part....But now that we have made that point clear what can we do about it...stop. because at this point abstinence from buying cuts and grow from seed is that much more important then ever if we wanna get a grip on this ninja. We'll always have that issue of trading those super heady elite cuts we find really can be enticing but not really worth it in the end if a Covid epidemic for plants cant be vaxinated to death.Hard to pass up those epic snags but I will say first hand growing from seed is so much more worth it if its an elite breeder. No BS breeding and pay close attention and ask your breeder questions about the sources of their cuts lol or your just really diving off a cliff with that good time. Divided Sky Ive followed you a minute now so I know your a real grower whos cared enough to speak from the heart & been through the struggles for a while not just a year or 2 lol.
But produce from overseas and local can have disease & a plethora of not good we dont think about. We dont even have to buy those items either yet it got on your skin or clothes or is on the other item you purchased and you go brushing up or even walk around the grow area and now you have new pathogens or pests to battle and you think its from the clones you traded or scored lol , which very well could still be but you see where the sources could potentially be very broad. So the possibilities are even deeper then we might be giving credit too is all Im saying and to be more mindfull of our world today. We get produce so fast from around the world these days by global trading speeds have doubled so we get those pathogens and diseases on the fly straight to your doorstep.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 15, 2022)

A friend of mine just tested the 4 cuts he keeps, 2 of which are quite old and he's had them for years, and 2 are Strainly purchases from this year. He had all 4 tested for HpLVd and one of the new cuts he got came back infected-Cereal Milk. I thought, yep, with the volume that Cookies does, I bet they've spread this around quite a bit. I'd love to see more companies/breeders do like Dark Heart did and be open about everything, admit wrong, and start testing everything and polish up their hygiene procedures-this should be an industry standard at this point.


----------



## global3399 (Jul 15, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> A friend of mine just tested the 4 cuts he keeps, 2 of which are quite old and he's had them for years, and 2 are Strainly purchases from this year. He had all 4 tested for HpLVd and one of the new cuts he got came back infected-Cereal Milk. I thought, yep, with the volume that Cookies does, I bet they've spread this around quite a bit. I'd love to see more companies/breeders do like Dark Heart did and be open about everything, admit wrong, and start testing everything and polish up their hygiene procedures-this should be an industry standard at this point.


Do you know who the infected cereal milk came from?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 16, 2022)

global3399 said:


> Do you know who the infected cereal milk came from?


No, I wish I did, but that's the 2nd Cereal Milk that I know of that has tested positive for it, and the second one came from a dispensary in Southern CA. I can try to find out where the other one came from, my buddy got it in WA state-he travels a lot for work up and down WA and OR and stops at dispos everywhere he goes. BTW, I saw that plant and it looked 100% normal, it's the last plant of his I would have guess was positive. I'm done with strainly for now, this viroid has be too freaked out to be trusting random people's "word" that they are testing. Be careful out there folks, test your mommies, use different labeled pruning shears for each one, and a fresh razor for each plant when taking cuttings. The ONLY reliable way to kill HpLVd is 10% bleach, so it's way easier to use individual tools than mix up bleach constantly. I just wish my favorite breeders would announce they are testing their breeding stock too, I highly doubt many (any?) of them are doing so.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> No, I wish I did, but that's the 2nd Cereal Milk that I know of that has tested positive for it, and the second one came from a dispensary in Southern CA. I can try to find out where the other one came from, my buddy got it in WA state-he travels a lot for work up and down WA and OR and stops at dispos everywhere he goes. BTW, I saw that plant and it looked 100% normal, it's the last plant of his I would have guess was positive. I'm done with strainly for now, this viroid has be too freaked out to be trusting random people's "word" that they are testing. Be careful out there folks, test your mommies, use different labeled pruning shears for each one, and a fresh razor for each plant when taking cuttings. The ONLY reliable way to kill HpLVd is 10% bleach, so it's way easier to use individual tools than mix up bleach constantly. I just wish my favorite breeders would announce they are testing their breeding stock too, I highly doubt many (any?) of them are doing so.


The sad part is those bigger breeders are spreading it through seeds too. Makes me wish I bought more seeds 4 or 5 years ago. Now its hard to know whats safe since all the big breeders just recirculate the same damn cuts.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 16, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The sad part is those bigger breeders are spreading it through seeds too. Makes me wish I bought more seeds 4 or 5 years ago. Now its hard to know whats safe since all the big breeders just recirculate the same damn cuts.


I was thinking this exact same thing the other day. It sucks to not be able to trust your seeds to produce clean plants, even if the infection rate is just 5%, that's a landmine that could go off at any time and ruin a collection unless serious precautions are taken.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

global3399 said:


> Do you know who the infected cereal milk came from?


Honestly it would probably be best to stay away from any of the cereal milk on strainly after what Rumuro said. Unless they are showing rencent results showing cuts are hop latent free I wouldn't risk acquiring certain cuts. I feel on strainly everyone is just saying they test their cuts for HpLVD and are HpLVD free. Some definitely do but I'd say most on strainly don't test and are just bullshitting about testing , its like one day everyone just started throwing HpLVD free clones in their title...plus you'll notice a lot of the people selling the same cuts on strainly for cheaper than most are just reselling cuts they themselves bought on strainly`. Thats site is a huge gamble unless you you are using the well respected and reviewed vendors which seem to few and far between these days.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> its like one day everyone just started throwing HpLVD free clones in their title


Thats exactly what happened lol, now every listing says "HpLVd free" lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Thats exactly what happened lol, now every listing says "HpLVd free" lol


Ya it seriously seemed like one week every vendor just slapped that on their title


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I was thinking this exact same thing the other day. It sucks to not be able to trust your seeds to produce clean plants, even if the infection rate is just 5%, that's a landmine that could go off at any time and ruin a collection unless serious precautions are taken.


A friend of mine has gotten cuts straight from Beleaf that have been infected lol


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 16, 2022)

I tossed the Blue Cookies from Prestige Clones. Was pretty clearly HLVd positive to the eyes.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I tossed the Blue Cookies from Prestige Clones. Was pretty clearly HLVd positive to the eyes.


Thats good to know..I was checking out Presitge and looking at their reviews- they're selling cuts cheap and got strain like grape gas so im sure he is selling a lot. Pretty sure Prestige is reselling cuts that they bought of strainly themselves(just follow the reviews and its pretty easy to tell where cuts came from)so that in itself is pretty telling and alarming


----------



## mudballs (Jul 16, 2022)

Never even thought of tracing reviews...


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Never even thought of tracing reviews...


Ya with some of the reviews you can see what they purchased...and easily to tell some of vendors with not many reviews just are reselling cuts from bigger vendors


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 16, 2022)

I actually ended up with a free breeders cut from Beleaf one of the White Truffle crosses. I wasn't even sure if I should take it because "free" is a lot less cool with this viroid going around. It looks pretty shabby right now due to spending TEN DAYS in transit in a "2 day" Express envelope, so I have it isolated and will grow it out for a month, then test one of the lower leaves. I have a tight little group of friends who also grow and share cuts, and everyone is now officially freaked out after that positive test and are getting all their cuts tested. I hope all those folks on strainly really are testing, this situation is out of control at the moment, we just don't have enough of the right people taking it seriously. Beleaf and Cookies and ANY breeder/clone seller need to start using testing as a selling point for their product AND provide proof of regular testing-this should be all over their Insta. The problem is, not enough people are concerned enough to force their hand yet.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm really close to buying Pigtail's grapes n cream by Cannarado. It's a tissue culture from Phinest.

Anyone familiar with Phinest?

Found this place that uses the Phinest cut also


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 16, 2022)

I had read somewhere that in order to fully clean you need to meristem it. Not sure how true that is but on side note I have seen plants come straight from State Genetics and have been infected. They supposedly do tissue culture.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had read somewhere that in order to fully clean you need to meristem it. Not sure how true that is but on side note I have seen plants come straight from State Genetics and have been infected. They supposedly do tissue culture.


They're basically tiki who does have a lab because what happened a few years back. ugh sucks. a buddy still messes with them.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 16, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> They're basically tiki who does have a lab because what happened a few years back. ugh sucks. a buddy still messes with them.


It happend to be Tiki cuts that were infected.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I'm really close to buying Pigtail's grapes n cream by Cannarado. It's a tissue culture from Phinest.
> 
> Anyone familiar with Phinest?
> 
> Found this place that uses the Phinest cut also


I got cuts from Pigtails they are CLTVTD of pineapple pez and unrooted snip of grape gas. Al I know is the CLTVTD cuts are clean, don't think pigtails is an advanced grower she just has a few small tents and sell cuts she picks from CLTVTD adoption from dispensaries in Cali that she picked for like $20 and under and resells them for close $200 a cut. The pez had few yellow spots on it, seen healthier cuts but it bounced back fine, only reason I bought from her or even strainly is because they were CLTVTD cuts which are supposed to be legit and clean, they pez came with a certified CLTVTD tag.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 16, 2022)

Pigtail is pretty large actually. Just launched own website as well.

She does auto and photo breeding and sells seeds too.

My PKB from her is phenomenal. Only reason I'd return is how good that cut is.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Pigtail is pretty large actually. Just launched own website as well.
> 
> She does auto and photo breeding and sells seeds too.
> 
> My PKB from her is phenomenal. Only reason I'd return is how good that cut is.


ya she has solid cuts she acquires, just don't think she a great grower of flower just look at her IG, check out some of her cuts on her site they look mad unhealthy


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya she has solid cuts she acquires, just don't think she a great grower of flower just look at her IG, check out some of her cuts on her site they look mad unhealthy


Oh, yeah idk about any of that just the cuts seem legit. PKB is a monster and she does appear to get legit cuts so if they are in fact Phinest tissue cultures then I'm gonna grab one lol.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> PKB is a monster


Yields nice?


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 16, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I was thinking this exact same thing the other day. It sucks to not be able to trust your seeds to produce clean plants, even if the infection rate is just 5%, that's a landmine that could go off at any time and ruin a collection unless serious precautions are taken.


Wait, these viruses are being passed on through seed as well? If that's the case, its like a pandemic, there would be no stopping it, it will just keep popping up forever from here on out... am I wrong? Well this is seriously depressing. I guess Monsanto will step in with hpvld resistant strains to sell once this burns through the community


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 16, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Wait, these viruses are being passed on through seed as well? If that's the case, its like a pandemic, there would be no stopping it, it will just keep popping up forever from here on out... am I wrong? Well this is seriously depressing. I guess Monsanto will step in with hpvld resistant strains to sell once this burns through the community


Its estimated that 10% of seed from infected plant will be also infected. I've popped seeds in the past that have had that viroid/dudded look to them, back then I didn't know anything about the viroid I just thought it was shit veg growth. I've also had plants finish from seed in a pheno hunt that have the duded look when finished, lose, hardly any trichs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Wait, these viruses are being passed on through seed as well? If that's the case, its like a pandemic, there would be no stopping it, it will just keep popping up forever from here on out... am I wrong? Well this is seriously depressing. I guess Monsanto will step in with hpvld resistant strains to sell once this burns through the community


Ya they can it not a high % but its happening...I've heard of people only doing seed runs of seed junky beans and no clones in their garden and HpLVD popped up, its fucking nuts.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 17, 2022)

The ‘chem 91’ that high grade herb sent me definitely doesn’t look like the chem 91 pics he has, the whole plant has variegation and thin leaves. I don’t know what it is but it’s almost 2 weeks into flower so we’ll see. https://www.rollitup.org/t/6-strains.1076957/#post-17008865I 
The Tahoe og took a while to root and start growing but its a nice looking plant, no variegation. It took too long and didn’t make the flower tent this time, plus only one of them rooted.


----------



## Spindle818 (Jul 17, 2022)

I looked at pigtails offerings and I think they are getting cuts at a dispo in the sfv. I have got the same cuts from phinest as well as the ones from purple city and haven’t had any dudding problems at all


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 17, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I looked at pigtails offerings and I think they are getting cuts at a dispo in the sfv. I have got the same cuts from phinest as well as the ones from purple city and haven’t had any dudding problems at all


She definitely goes to drops and posts stories about it etc like when she went and got the Jealousy F1 drop at Cookies last month.

I want that Grapes n Cream from Phinest/Cannarado pretty bad.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 17, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> The ‘chem 91’ that high grade herb sent me definitely doesn’t look like the chem 91 pics he has, the whole plant has variegation and thin leaves. I don’t know what it is but it’s almost 2 weeks into flower so we’ll see. https://www.rollitup.org/t/6-strains.1076957/#post-17008865I
> The Tahoe og took a while to root and start growing but its a nice looking plant, no variegation. It took too long and didn’t make the flower tent this time, plus only one of them rooted.
> View attachment 5164704


Dudded out like a boss


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 17, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Dudded out like a boss


Yup, beat me to it..


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 17, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Dudded out like a boss


Good eyes.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 17, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I actually ended up with a free breeders cut from Beleaf one of the White Truffle crosses. I wasn't even sure if I should take it because "free" is a lot less cool with this viroid going around. It looks pretty shabby right now due to spending TEN DAYS in transit in a "2 day" Express envelope, so I have it isolated and will grow it out for a month, then test one of the lower leaves. I have a tight little group of friends who also grow and share cuts, and everyone is now officially freaked out after that positive test and are getting all their cuts tested. I hope all those folks on strainly really are testing, this situation is out of control at the moment, we just don't have enough of the right people taking it seriously. Beleaf and Cookies and ANY breeder/clone seller need to start using testing as a selling point for their product AND provide proof of regular testing-this should be all over their Insta. The problem is, not enough people are concerned enough to force their hand yet.


Wait you bought a dirty cut directly from Beleaf ?

Or someone selling clones they have bought directly from Beleaf or did they themselves buy clones from someone else who purchased them directly from Beleaf and are reselling them making them the 3rd or 4th person handling the resale of the original ? 

I'm somewhat confused because what you are saying sir is a very serious accusation !


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 17, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Dudded out like a boss


Are you talking about both of them? Thanks


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 17, 2022)

Tahoe for sure. 91 can't see too good.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 17, 2022)

Thank you, the chem 91 looks like it has tmv to me


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 17, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Thank you, the chem 91 looks like it has tmv to me
> View attachment 5164721
> View attachment 5164722


Growth pattern looks more normal. Strange looking leaves. Not chem 91. Doesn't mean it's not good though.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> It happend to be Tiki cuts that were infected.


So who knows if his old seed stock has it?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 17, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Wait you bought a dirty cut directly from Beleaf ?
> 
> Or someone selling clones they have bought directly from Beleaf or did they themselves buy clones from someone else who purchased them directly from Beleaf and are reselling them making them the 3rd or 4th person handling the resale of the original ?
> 
> I'm somewhat confused because what you are saying sir is a very serious accusation !


No, I've never bought directly from Beleaf, I'm talking about a clone that someone I know bought at a Beleaf drop at some dispo, and then gave it to me. I have no reason to believe it's infected, I was just saying, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the way they (and others) pump out these hype cuts. I will get it tested once it recovers but I like to wait for a month of growth just to be sure I'm not wasting a test. This is why test makers say you need to get a cut tested multiple times-sometimes it just takes time to build up the viral load enough to show on a test. I have nothing against Beleaf specifically, more like the practice of mass producing clones without intensive testing. The recent positive tests among my close friends just has me more worried than usual.

So far between me and my RL friends who grow-since I got them to start testing their cuts, 2 of them have had positive cuts. My two were negative, but that's 2 different positive cuts out of a dozen clones tested. When Dark Heart said that 90% of grow rooms tested in CA had positive cuts, I was dubious-at the time I just felt like they were blowing this pandemic (HpLVd) out of proportion as a means to sell tests, because they were really the only game in town at first. But now, I'm 100% a believer.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 17, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Are you talking about both of them? Thanks


I think it's worth having them tested, just to have 100% proof, plus that way you KNOW you are accurately calling out this seller. Be sure you don't reuse the same tools that you used on this plant-or bleach them for 10 min in 10% bleach, and keep it in it's own tray and not touching its neighbors until you get the results. Or you could toss them and never be 100% sure, either way works. Some clones just look a little funky-I would have never been able to accurately guess which of my friend's clones were positive just from looking. One of the positive clones was the healthiest looking plant in his garden!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 17, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Wait you bought a dirty cut directly from Beleaf ?
> 
> Or someone selling clones they have bought directly from Beleaf or did they themselves buy clones from someone else who purchased them directly from Beleaf and are reselling them making them the 3rd or 4th person handling the resale of the original ?
> 
> I'm somewhat confused because what you are saying sir is a very serious accusation !


I mentioned this the other day but ill mention it again.., I have a friend in Oklahoma whom is mutual friends with a friend of Beleaf and he has gotten cuts straight from Beleaf that were infected.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I mentioned this the other day but ill mention it again.., I have a friend in Oklahoma whom is mutual friends with a friend of Beleaf and he has gotten cuts straight from Beleaf that were infected.


Pretty much weekly


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pretty much weekly


You sure?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> You sure?


No
But if know you mentioned it


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 17, 2022)

Cloney soprano legit?


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 17, 2022)

I bought my Nova Gas #1 directly from Beleaf and it's clean and a monster FTR. Right from his site boomfiya.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I bought my Nova Gas #1 directly from Beleaf and it's clean and a monster FTR. Right from his site boomfiya.


If you listen to some here no one should ever buy a clone 
Glad you found a keeper


----------



## Jcue81 (Jul 17, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> Cloney soprano legit?


I got his sour diesel and it’s legit and healthy


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 17, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> I got his sour diesel and it’s legit and healthy


Cool thanks… looking at that & his dirty taxi


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 17, 2022)

What do you guys think on this RS11 from Lab Hollow? It's in transition to first week of flower. She is stretching quite a bit now. 

Still looks shitty to me though.

Also sketchy that I paid $100 for RS11 and a few weeks later he changed the name to RS11 Doja Pak cut and raised the price to $200.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 18, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> So who knows if his old seed stock has it?


Idk if his seed stock is i just know what I have seen come from state genetic.. Seed junky was also put on blast recently for hplvd but no one has asked that about their bean stock. Not sure if many breeders are going to be willing to step forward an admit they have been infected and possibly their bean stock.


----------



## CWF (Jul 18, 2022)

ISO piff clone, by mail.


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Dudded out like a boss


Can't "dudded out" clones be regenerated in the sun? I got some clones this summer some off the discord and one off all star clones from strainly. Their all outdoor and the skywalker og is kicking ass, smells already. All of them in direct sun look great. But a few extras got out in a shadier spot and still look "dudded out"
Should add that all my outdoor has mad thrips so not sure I would advice this method 
And I remember someone mentioning they grew Allstars skywalker before... was the high atleast any good?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 18, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Can't "dudded out" clones be regenerated in the sun?
> .


no, they cannot. Once infected, the virus will always be present in plant tissues unless cleaned up through meristem TC


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 18, 2022)

So it's not just a weak plant from genetic material being destroyed over the years you're saying it's essentially sick from this virus going around?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 18, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> So it's not just a weak plant from genetic material being destroyed over the years you're saying it's essentially sick from this virus going around?


Hops latent viroid is not curable. If the plant is infected with it, it will always be in the plant's tissue, as cannabis hasn't developed an immune response to this particular viroid, and may never. If you have access to a tissue culture facility (which practically none of us do), then you can "clone" the very tip top of the plant, as brand spanking new growth can often grow faster than the viroid can travel up the plant. But this doesn't work with regular cloning techniques. For the average growers like us, an infected plant means kill it, bleach the area and tools, test any neighboring plants once every other week for a month or two, and be done with it. There's plenty of fish in the sea man.


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 18, 2022)

Is weed with this safe to smoke even ? Thanks for the info appreciate it all


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 18, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Hops latent viroid is not curable. If the plant is infected with it, it will always be in the plant's tissue, as cannabis hasn't developed an immune response to this particular viroid, and may never. If you have access to a tissue culture facility (which practically none of us do), then you can "clone" the very tip top of the plant, as brand spanking new growth can often grow faster than the viroid can travel up the plant. But this doesn't work with regular cloning techniques. For the average growers like us, an infected plant means kill it, bleach the area and tools, test any neighboring plants once every other week for a month or two, and be done with it. There's plenty of fish in the sea man.


even if you access, do you really want to spend the 5k and wait about a year?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 18, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Is weed with this safe to smoke even ? Thanks for the info appreciate it all


Noone knows. I'd assume it's fine, as the viroid is a fraction of a micron in size if I'm not mistaken, doesn't harm humans who drink beer with it (it's *hops *latent viroid after all), and the combustion must destroy it instantly anyway.



Mulder420 said:


> even if you access, do you really want to spend the 5k and wait about a year?


I've got a few prize strains that I'd be willing to go through all of that for. In general though, no lol


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 18, 2022)

So after reading more about hplvd and watching the dark heart video that tahoe og had too many symptoms, slow growth, branches growing out instead of up, and the branches broke off easily and snapped like peas. He also said in the video it can look like tmv so im just tossing both cuts i got along with the pots and trays and scissors.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 19, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> So after reading more about hplvd and watching the dark heart video that tahoe og had too many symptoms, slow growth, branches growing out instead of up, and the branches broke off easily and snapped like peas. He also said in the video it can look like tmv so im just tossing both cuts i got along with the pots and trays and scissors.


I was thinking of throwing my whole house out


----------



## Jcue81 (Jul 19, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> So after reading more about hplvd and watching the dark heart video that tahoe og had too many symptoms, slow growth, branches growing out instead of up, and the branches broke off easily and snapped like peas. He also said in the video it can look like tmv so im just tossing both cuts i got along with the pots and trays and scissors.


I might be able to help you locate a clean Tahoe bro. Shoot me a DM.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I was thinking of throwing my whole house out


Personally, I'd just toss the plants and leave the floorboards and walls alone...


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 19, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> So after reading more about hplvd and watching the dark heart video that tahoe og had too many symptoms, slow growth, branches growing out instead of up, and the branches broke off easily and snapped like peas. He also said in the video it can look like tmv so im just tossing both cuts i got along with the pots and trays and scissors.


That's one option, just remember that "normal" looking clones are just as likely to have it as weird looking clones. I don't want people to start thinking that this is something you can diagnose just by looking at it, because those very obvious plants have had it for a LONG time. It spreads slowly through plant tissue, so the worst time to test a plant would be when it's a fresh clone (because cuts are taken from the "newest" plant tissue, and thus, has the least amount of possible viroid in it). I think the best practice (or at least most economical) is to isolate clones, grow them out for a month or so, then test the biggest, lowest leaf. I don't believe this disease is "latent", just slow to spread. By the way, since Jcue mentioned Cloney's Sour D, that is one cut we've tested so far that came back negative.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> By the way, since Jcue mentioned Cloney's Sour D, that is one cut we've tested so far that came back negative.


What else have you tested from strainly?


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 19, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I was thinking of throwing my whole house out


Used a Kamehameha wave myself


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I don't believe this disease is "latent", just slow to spread. By the way, since Jcue mentioned Cloney's Sour D, that is one cut we've tested so far that came back negative.


It's definitely not latent in cannabis. In hops it is, but when viroids cross species, the effects they have on the host are naturally very different. Some strains can carry the viroid and not display too many symptoms though, which goes to what you're saying about not self-diagnosing. Definitely the right call to get things tested regularly.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 19, 2022)

As soon as they start selling TC home kits this is going to be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 19, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> As soon as they start selling TC home kits this is going to be the greatest thing ever.


Better trademark that or you just lost a billion dollar idea.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> Thinking about buying seeds, can you recommend any seller


North Atlantic, 100%


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 19, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Better trademark that or you just lost a billion dollar idea.


Me and you will use this post to sue them for intellectual rights. We can be the new N. Teslas. Get credit after we die and all that.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

Elsembrador said:


> Shoreline is there and ive worked with him as well he’s legit !


Definitely Shoreline, I'm growing some of their Kush Mint and ECSD now. Amazing results.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)

althor said:


> This is game changing for me. I have only had seed options. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Any suggestions on what could be my first clone ever?


Massachusetts Super Skunk, 
Only $400, Buahaha.
I'll grow a frigging carrot first.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Definitely Shoreline, I'm growing some of their Kush Mint and ECSD now. Amazing results.


The kush mint/wedding crasher clone?


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 20, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> North Atlantic, 100%


Do you know if they ship to au


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 20, 2022)

I'll second shoreline. Ecsd cut and his seed from what I've seen legit. Need to hit him up soon and get it back.. cuts were pest free etc. Grew like crazy.... shoreline is a real one. No bullshit!

Happy growing!


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 20, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> What else have you tested from strainly?


I'll let you know once we get back more results-I have to check with my friends. Only one of us got their test results back-I have a couple of tests on the way right now too. I know Cloney's Sour D and Stardog-Corey cut were both clean though.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 20, 2022)

Platinum kush breath green dragon cut from Pigtail on Day 26 of flower.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyone get from Green Acres? Heard they might be Lola.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 25, 2022)

wow that was fast.....


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 25, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> wow that was fast.....


That's what she said


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 25, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> wow that was fast.....


Title of your sex tape


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 26, 2022)

HA, just "Savage gardens" trying to promo himself and it got taken down. what else is new


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 26, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> HA, just "Savage gardens" trying to promo himself and it got taken down. what else is new


Think he pretty much owns strainly now with that huge sponsor banner


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 26, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'll let you know once we get back more results-I have to check with my friends. Only one of us got their test results back-I have a couple of tests on the way right now too. I know Cloney's Sour D and Stardog-Corey cut were both clean though.


Lmk what you think of the Corey Cut please. Hit up JJ and he told me he didn’t Verify any clones on Strainly but couldn’t say if they were fake. Just that he didn’t verify. I’m about to Hunt 50 Stardawg seeds but it’s the Corey and the Purple. Wish it was the Corey and the Guava but just happy to be working with the Stardawg again.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 26, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Lmk what you think of the Corey Cut please. Hit up JJ and he told me he didn’t Verify any clones on Strainly but couldn’t say if they were fake. Just that he didn’t verify. I’m about to Hunt 50 Stardawg seeds but it’s the Corey and the Purple. Wish it was the Corey and the Guava but just happy to be working with the Stardawg again.


I'm planning on hunting some good males for my next grow, then maybe the grow after that I'll gather up a few nice cuts along with that Corey just to check them out and pollinate at the same time, just in case they turn out to be nice, keeper cuts. I havent seen that particular Corey cut in flower yet, but Corey had definitely been out and about for years-I wouldn't consider it a super hard cut to find. Isn't JJ's latest version of Stardog made with Corey as a parent? You should find a really nice plant in 50.


----------



## K&A kid (Jul 26, 2022)

Here’s the og 18 from savage gardens, kinda fugly one run and done, real light feeder… paid 420 when it first listed, disappointing to say the least. I think he lowered the price on it… lol


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 26, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'm planning on hunting some good males for my next grow, then maybe the grow after that I'll gather up a few nice cuts along with that Corey just to check them out and pollinate at the same time, just in case they turn out to be nice, keeper cuts. I havent seen that particular Corey cut in flower yet, but Corey had definitely been out and about for years-I wouldn't consider it a super hard cut to find. Isn't JJ's latest version of Stardog made with Corey as a parent? You should find a really nice plant in 50.


Yeah it’s Corey x Purple. I don’t know if the Purple is suppose to be the Kate Upton, I don’t think so. I got the Sour Diesel BX4 too. Not Hard to find? Tell that to 2017-2018 lol. Makes sense though, everything I ever wanted has been really easy to get since I got back. Seen Chem released his Cut in Mass too idk if that interest you.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 26, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Here’s the og 18 from savage gardens, kinda fugly one run and done, real light feeder… paid 420 when it first listed, disappointing to say the least. I think he lowered the price on it… lolView attachment 5170001


Did it at least have some nice og terps?
For 420 you would think it would hope it was the real deal....but I guess not


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 26, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Here’s the og 18 from savage gardens, kinda fugly one run and done, real light feeder… paid 420 when it first listed, disappointing to say the least. I think he lowered the price on it… lolView attachment 5170001


I grew og 18 from seed back in 2012 and it was the fire. I’ve heard since 2015 or so it ain’t the same. Dk when he hunted that or how it was sourced but that’s lame af. DNA was putting out heat a decade ago idk. how you fuck up a winning recipe but it happens often


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 26, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I grew og 18 from seed back in 2012 and it was the fire. I’ve heard since 2015 or so it ain’t the same. Dk when he hunted that or how it was sourced but that’s lame af. DNA was putting out heat a decade ago idk. how you fuck up a winning recipe but it happens often


He has had that strain for at least 10 years, he used to charge $20 for it.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 26, 2022)

Avoid Lab Hollow friends.

Already tossed my RS11 and now the White Tahoe Cookies is getting trashed.

Avoid avoid avoid.

Look at these poor buds, PUKE.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 26, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Avoid Lab Hollow friends.
> 
> Already tossed my RS11 and now the White Tahoe Cookies is getting trashed.
> 
> ...


what was wrong with them?


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> what was wrong with them?


HLVd positive.


----------



## K&A kid (Jul 26, 2022)

To


JustBlazin said:


> Did it at least have some nice og terps?
> For 420 you would think it would hope it was the real deal....but I guess not


It had a mix of berries and gas with a little skunk on the back, I’d rate it a 6… pretty muted tbh. Took the pic at about 70 days, picked it at almost 80. Potency was average, flavor was ok nothing special really. It was really finicky, threw 3’s in veg and flower… never really adjusted to the soil mix.
Definitely not on par with most og’s imo, I was disappointed given that this was supposedly selected from original stock more than a decade ago.


----------



## global3399 (Jul 26, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> To
> 
> It had a mix of berries and gas with a little skunk on the back, I’d rate it a 6… pretty muted tbh. Took the pic at about 70 days, picked it at almost 80. Potency was average, flavor was ok nothing special really. It was really finicky, threw 3’s in veg and flower… never really adjusted to the soil mix.
> Definitely not on par with most og’s imo, I was disappointed given that this was supposedly selected from original stock more than a decade ago.


I ran his OG18 too and had pretty much the same experience as you and ditched it after the first run. I had ran OG18 from seed from one of the earlier releases and this wasn't anything like it. I was really disappointed too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Avoid Lab Hollow friends.
> 
> Already tossed my RS11 and now the White Tahoe Cookies is getting trashed.
> 
> ...


Could have told you that dude, I don't think a lot of those vendors really have their hands on the real RS-11...that's a huge hype strain from Doja that the average smoker didn't even know about till a couple of months ago. Honestly some of the vendors on strainly are most likely using multiple accounts-not saying all or a lot but in my opinion that definitely could be the case. 

If your not ordering from a well established vendor with a good rep then your rolling the dice and taking a huge gamble of bringing sick, and bug infested cuts ito your garden with very questionable genetics. Straitly is a shitshow, its a money grab- all it takes is looking at how many stolen pics that certain vendors use and that should be enough to turn around and not acquire cuts from said person. If a strainly vendor has all these elite cuts and has had them their stable for a while they should have no problem producing veg in flowering pics of said strains, that's really not too much to ask.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 27, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Could have told you that dude, I don't think a lot of those vendors really have their hands on the real RS-11...that's a huge hype strain from Doja that the average smoker didn't even know about till a couple of months ago. Honestly some of the vendors on strainly are most likely using multiple accounts-not saying all or a lot but in my opinion that definitely could be the case.
> 
> If your not ordering from a well established vendor with a good rep then your rolling the dice and taking a huge gamble of bringing sick, and bug infested cuts ito your garden with very questionable genetics. Straitly is a shitshow, its a money grab- all it takes is looking at how many stolen pics that certain vendors use and that should be enough to turn around and not acquire cuts from said person. If a strainly vendor has all these elite cuts and has had them their stable for a while they should have no problem producing veg in flowering pics of said strains, that's really not too much to ask.


This is planned for testing of several different vendors. Of course it wasn't really RS11 and had HLVd as did the White Tahoe Cookies and Blue Cookies from Prestige. Studio 54 (RS54) is better than 11 IMO. 

Those are the 2 so far that I can 100% say to avoid. Prestige Clones and Lab Hollow.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 27, 2022)

I wish Dark Heart did testing nationwide, competition is exactly what the tiny HpLVd testing industry needs. Tumi Genomics in Colorado charges $25 for 10 tests, with a min of 10 to purchase. I emailed them and said they should make 4 tests the minimum so they can scoop up all the home growers with limits who are dipping their toes in the Strainly cesspool. For individual tests, my friends are using the tests offered by Kisorganics, which are $35 and from a lab out of WA-I've checked them out and they are legit. The last couple of tests my friend did was through them, which found the positive Cereal Milk-he got the results within a week of mailing the samples. I just picked up a couple of tests from them. Delta Leaf is behind the times with $50 tests-I'd like to see the price drop to around $20 and then a lot more people would decide it's worthwhile. To me, knowing that my prized plants are free of this horrible disease is worth it. Any other good deals on nationwide testing that I missed?


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 27, 2022)

There are clean RS-11s out there, I scooped one up (tested it locally). But there has been some HpLVD positive Studio 54 out there, thought about getting it from GetSeeds and just testing it ourselves and compare


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 27, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I wish Dark Heart did testing nationwide, competition is exactly what the tiny HpLVd testing industry needs. Tumi Genomics in Colorado charges $25 for 10 tests, with a min of 10 to purchase. I emailed them and said they should make 4 tests the minimum so they can scoop up all the home growers with limits who are dipping their toes in the Strainly cesspool. For individual tests, my friends are using the tests offered by Kisorganics, which are $35 and from a lab out of WA-I've checked them out and they are legit. The last couple of tests my friend did was through them, which found the positive Cereal Milk-he got the results within a week of mailing the samples. I just picked up a couple of tests from them. Delta Leaf is behind the times with $50 tests-I'd like to see the price drop to around $20 and then a lot more people would decide it's worthwhile. To me, knowing that my prized plants are free of this horrible disease is worth it. Any other good deals on nationwide testing that I missed?


You can mail it in to darkheart from any state but you’ll likely get negative results.. I got 12 negative results total from strains I could visually tell were infected and it wasn’t until I used tumi that I got legitimate results with actual data. Darkheart just says your clean in an e-mail while tumi gives you a lab result lol. You can order 10 tests from tumi and send in 1 or more at a time..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> This is planned for testing of several different vendors. Of course it wasn't really RS11 and had HLVd as did the White Tahoe Cookies and Blue Cookies from Prestige. Studio 54 (RS54) is better than 11 IMO.
> 
> Those are the 2 so far that I can 100% say to avoid. Prestige Clones and Lab Hollow.


Either way that sucks dude. Know the pain I had plants that dudded out a few years ago, cost me a bunch and set me me back months. That's why I try to tell people, the juice aint worth the squeeze on possibly getting whatever genetics . I do think there some good vendors on strainly but it just few and far in between now. If its too good to be and true and seems like too good of deal for said genetics than it probably is. When I got cuts that had HpLVD the thing that gave it away was the horizontal branching ...some of the same cuts, same phenos where infected worse than others, 2 plants dudded out bad in flower like they were toast and done by 45 days in flower and I killed them off.


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Avoid Lab Hollow friends.
> 
> Already tossed my RS11 and now the White Tahoe Cookies is getting trashed.
> 
> ...


Jeez man Im sorry it seems like your whole garden is infected.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 27, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Either way that sucks dude. Know the pain I had plants that dudded out a few years ago, cost me a bunch and set me me back months. That's why I try to tell people, the juice aint worth the squeeze on possibly getting whatever genetics . I do think there some good vendors on strainly but it just few and far in between now. If its too good to be and true and seems like too good of deal for said genetics than it probably is. When I got cuts that had HpLVD the thing that gave it away was the horizontal branching ...some of the same cuts, same phenos where infected worse than others, 2 plants dudded out bad in flower like they were toast and done by 45 days in flower and I killed them off.


Just knowing you've had it in your garden is a terrible feeling.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 27, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Jeez man Im sorry it seems like your whole garden is infected.


All planned and expected. It is separate from main grow, no worries at all. End of the day it looks like 5 of the 8 from strainly will be HLVd positive.


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 27, 2022)

Has anyone heard of The Seed Canary? Noticed they also sell clones now. 

https://www.seedcanary.com/shop/

I don't know if I feel like testing another big batch though. $50 a slip for Gary Payton, A&B and Pure Michigan.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Has anyone heard of The Seed Canary? Noticed they also sell clones now.
> 
> https://www.seedcanary.com/shop/
> 
> I don't know if I feel like testing another big batch though. $50 a slip for Gary Payton, A&B and Pure Michigan.


I just checked them out, looks like other vendors sell clones through them as well, I noticed Babylon collection aka shinobi cuts on there which is pretty sketchy because he was like the HpLVd king lol, ..but maybe seed canary lets you pay to sell clones through them and other than that they have no affiliation? who knows..


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I just checked them out, looks like other vendors sell clones through them as well, I noticed Babylon collection aka shinobi cuts on there which is pretty sketchy because he was like the HpLVd king lol, ..but maybe seed canary lets you pay to sell clones through them and other than that they have no affiliation? who knows..


Yeah I saw that as well. Then they sell supposed breeder cuts themselves so mainly just curious on Seed Canary themselves. Don't think I'd try their "vendors".


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah I saw that as well. Then they sell supposed breeder cuts themselves so mainly just curious on Seed Canary themselves. Don't think I'd try their "vendors".


Im curious too, I sent a message wondering if they test.. At least they only offer a few themselves.., whenever I see a place with like 20 strains I just know they aren't paying to test all of those lol, lab hollow farms page on straitly says they have 85 strains lol, I messaged them a couple weeks back and they said they use sterile tools with each plant and that they bought themselves from reliable vendors but that they have no tested themselves..


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Im curious too, I sent a message wondering if they test.. At least they only offer a few themselves.., whenever I see a place with like 20 strains I just know they aren't paying to test all of those lol, lab hollow farms page on straitly says they have 85 strains lol, I messaged them a couple weeks back and they said they use sterile tools with each plant and that they bought themselves from reliable vendors but that they have no tested themselves..


Yeah, Lab Hollow looks the part but infested with HLVd for sure. They have the best shipping too it's so professional you'd really think they were what they say but all fake.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 27, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah, Lab Hollow looks the part but infested with HLVd for sure. They have the best shipping too it's so professional you'd really think they were what they say but all fake.


They may just not know I guess


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> They may just not know I guess


It's possible. They did double the price of RS11 two weeks after I ordered mine and added that it was Doja Pak cut, so sketchy there too.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 27, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Here’s the og 18 from savage gardens, kinda fugly one run and done, real light feeder… paid 420 when it first listed, disappointing to say the least. I think he lowered the price on it… lol
> View attachment 5170001



Never ever pay that kind of money, not anywhere. I would say never pay more than 100 for a pack of seeds, not anywhere. I think there are some strains out there that might be worth $150, depending on the verified quality of the strain and breeder. If its more than 150 I wish death on them. I have an enormous collection of rare genetics and its rare I even pay $100 for a pack of seeds, including shipping.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jul 27, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Never ever pay that kind of money, not anywhere. I would say never pay more than 100 for a pack of seeds, not anywhere. I think there are some strains out there that might be worth $150, depending on the verified quality of the strain and breeder. If its more than 150 I wish death on them. I have an enormous collection of rare genetics and its rare I even pay $100 for a pack of seeds, including shipping.


I get it. I used to feel that way about paying $2 for a gallon of gas.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 27, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I get it. I used to feel that way about paying $2 for a gallon of gas.


gas is virtually a monopoly. the seed business is not..


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 27, 2022)

doja pack said the RS11 cut they released yields 3lbs a light when dialed in..... that shits about to be the new purple punch by 2023


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 27, 2022)

Zoap blows RS11 out of the water IMHO


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 27, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Zoap blows RS11 out of the water IMHO


sign me up for the Zoap, where you get it at?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 28, 2022)

My favorite part of Strainly is the landrace seed section, there is a lot of diversity there


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 28, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah I saw that as well. Then they sell supposed breeder cuts themselves so mainly just curious on Seed Canary themselves. Don't think I'd try their "vendors".


Seed canary responded back to me here's what they said,

"Seed Canary is a cannabis seed & clone marketplace where vendors/breeders can signup to sell their genetics using our platform. However, we recently started to sell our own genetics and also have a few clones which we are selling as well. Since we are a marketplace, we encourage our vendors to test for HLVD and use an IPM to protect their mother plants & clones against mold/pests. For the few clones which we do sell directly, We did have them tested for HLVD and use trifecta for our mother plants & clones to ensure that our customers get the absolute best. Seed Canary is built to provide growers and breeders a safe platform to buy and sell genetics without having the risk of scams or buying from illegitimate sellers. With that being said, we have a vendor strike policy which we implemented to keep the marketplace as safe as possible. vendors who we receive reports on whether its for unfulfilled orders, customer satisfaction complaints, or complaints of HLVD for example, we take very seriously and will remove them from our website immediately. We were not aware of the allegations on Babylon collection, but we will further investigate the claims and request that the vendor send us proof of HLVD testing for the clones they have listed. If you have any questions, please feel free to email us anytime."


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 28, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> sign me up for the Zoap, where you get it at?


im just puffing on some bro.... those units get moved out the back door on the regular so they're in rotation out here .... Zoap looks like Beasters at times ... it smokes like a champ ....taste really good and is potent .... its well deserved Hype ... some of the most rock hard stones ive ever seen.... im telling you.... ive seen packs on packs of these lately and it looks like bunk tree.... smokes fire as fuck


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 28, 2022)

I recently purchased a pack of S.A.G.E. on there, from Reboman. $50 shipped and he threw in an Afghani Landrace, 98 Bubbaa, Mikado IBL and Four Way due to a shipping mistake. That's what I call a great seed vendor.... for all the Matt Riot fans out there...


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 28, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> im just puffing on some bro.... those units get moved out the back door on the regular so they're in rotation out here .... Zoap looks like Beasters at times ... it smokes like a champ ....taste really good and is potent .... its well deserved Hype ... some of the most rock hard stones ive ever seen.... im telling you.... ive seen packs on packs of these lately and it looks like bunk tree.... smokes fire as fuck


Sounds like skittlez


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 28, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Seed canary responded back to me here's what they said,
> 
> "Seed Canary is a cannabis seed & clone marketplace where vendors/breeders can signup to sell their genetics using our platform. However, we recently started to sell our own genetics and also have a few clones which we are selling as well. Since we are a marketplace, we encourage our vendors to test for HLVD and use an IPM to protect their mother plants & clones against mold/pests. For the few clones which we do sell directly, We did have them tested for HLVD and use trifecta for our mother plants & clones to ensure that our customers get the absolute best. Seed Canary is built to provide growers and breeders a safe platform to buy and sell genetics without having the risk of scams or buying from illegitimate sellers. With that being said, we have a vendor strike policy which we implemented to keep the marketplace as safe as possible. vendors who we receive reports on whether its for unfulfilled orders, customer satisfaction complaints, or complaints of HLVD for example, we take very seriously and will remove them from our website immediately. We were not aware of the allegations on Babylon collection, but we will further investigate the claims and request that the vendor send us proof of HLVD testing for the clones they have listed. If you have any questions, please feel free to email us anytime."


Good reply but just words. Did he provide any proof his were tested that he is selling?


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 28, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Sounds like skittlez


except real Skittlez is fluffy and ugly … not nearly as potent … taste better though imo … both look like haystacks


----------



## Mulder420 (Jul 28, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> except real Skittlez is fluffy and ugly … not nearly as potent … taste better though imo … both look like haystacks


preach


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 29, 2022)

All star clones skywalker


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I recently purchased a pack of S.A.G.E. on there, from Reboman. $50 shipped and he threw in an Afghani Landrace, 98 Bubbaa, Mikado IBL and Four Way due to a shipping mistake. That's what I call a great seed vendor.... for all the Matt Riot fans out there...


I like vendors who don’t make mistakes


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 29, 2022)

I have been real busy and took a few months off from growing, just popped some seeds I had laying around a few weeks ago.. but I'd like to buy a dozen clones of something nice than I can toss outdoors asap and get a ounce or two per clone.. what's the best bang for my buck on strainly right now?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 29, 2022)

If I bought a dozen cuts from strainly right now, I'd factor in the cost of a dozen HpLVd tests from Tumi, it would be money well spent.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I like vendors who don’t make mistakes


If a mistake comes corrected with four extra packs I'm fine by it..


----------



## K&A kid (Jul 29, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I have been real busy and took a few months off from growing, just popped some seeds I had laying around a few weeks ago.. but I'd like to buy a dozen clones of something nice than I can toss outdoors asap and get a ounce or two per clone.. what's the best bang for my buck on strainly right now?


Auntie jane’s sells for 40 each, with a three clone minimum plus 30- 70 bucks shipping.
I believe the sfv may be questionable , though I have no first hand experience with it. That’s probably as cheap as it gets for strainly. Also they don’t always have everything on the list rooted, you’ll probably need to message for availability.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 29, 2022)

Okay guys the verdict is in. I flowered 6 cuts from Aunty Jane. 2 Sfv og, 1 Marshmallow og, 2 gelato 41, and 1 Apricot Gelato. First off, I am certain that there was a mix up because the 2 sfv og cuts are definitely different from one another, so there’s that. Neither impressed me but that could be because I wasn’t able to dial them in and reach there full potential. One looks good but is lacking in the terp department and the other just didn’t cut it. Moving on to the Apricot Gelato, definitely has the smell but not great bag appeal. Smokes decent though. Next is the the Marshmallow Og. This one is pretty decent in both terps and looks. The smell isn’t super loud but it makes up for it in potency and yield. Now on to Gelato 41. This one here was a pretty slow vegging cultivar but was very resilient. They stayed the healthiest of all. The bad part is that they veg pretty slow. Also flower development was slow as well during the first few weeks. I honestly was thinking of culling them but decided to wait it out and good thing I did. It produced solid very resinous purple ish buds. They smell amazing and smoke even better. I have smoked various other gelatos but never the 41 so I can’t vouch for its authenticity, however I could care less. It is fire and alone made it worth the purchase from aunty jane.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 29, 2022)

Here are the pics.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 29, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Here are the pics.
> View attachment 5171755
> View attachment 5171756
> View attachment 5171757
> ...


Terrible!! Refund plz


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 29, 2022)

Platinum kush breath green dragon cut from Pigtail on week 5 today at day 35. Starting to swell nicely.


----------



## 420 Garden (Jul 30, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> I do North Atlantic and JBC as well but, I came across Costal Mary's seed Bank on here and talked with the owner. Mostly Canadian breeders lines they have as well as some of their own. I have seen on RIU the new banks can take a beating on here till people get and grow their lineup. They seem ok from what I know (very little). Costal Mary's is sending me some free.... yes I said FREE beans for participating in a RIU discussion about their site www.Costalmarys.com only problem is, I'm growing against 2 other friends in a contest where each grower puts up 1,000.00 winner take all. Not sure I want to risk it. The grand is one thing, I want bragging rights.


Ok decided to go with CoastalMarySeeds for my run and after 21 days in veg this is what I got. Looking to lst some more a topping or two then da flip. Thanks CoastalMarySeeds!


----------



## MOMedical (Jul 31, 2022)

Shot of the lowers tonight. Thicc frost.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 31, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Okay guys the verdict is in. I flowered 6 cuts from Aunty Jane. 2 Sfv og, 1 Marshmallow og, 2 gelato 41, and 1 Apricot Gelato. First off, I am certain that there was a mix up because the 2 sfv og cuts are definitely different from one another, so there’s that. Neither impressed me but that could be because I wasn’t able to dial them in and reach there full potential. One looks good but is lacking in the terp department and the other just didn’t cut it. Moving on to the Apricot Gelato, definitely has the smell but not great bag appeal. Smokes decent though. Next is the the Marshmallow Og. This one is pretty decent in both terps and looks. The smell isn’t super loud but it makes up for it in potency and yield. Now on to Gelato 41. This one here was a pretty slow vegging cultivar but was very resilient. They stayed the healthiest of all. The bad part is that they veg pretty slow. Also flower development was slow as well during the first few weeks. I honestly was thinking of culling them but decided to wait it out and good thing I did. It produced solid very resinous purple ish buds. They smell amazing and smoke even better. I have smoked various other gelatos but never the 41 so I can’t vouch for its authenticity, however I could care less. It is fire and alone made it worth the purchase from aunty jane.


nice pics, you did a good job on those plants! There are a lot of good pics in this thread from Auntie's cuts. That Marshmallow OG always looks killer-can you describe the terps a bit more?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Jul 31, 2022)

Looking to grab a few clones off of strainly. Who are the best vendors/most trustworthy to purchase from?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 31, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Looking to grab a few clones off of strainly. Who are the best vendors/most trustworthy to purchase from?


Shoreline OG / Shoreline Genetics.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Jul 31, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Shoreline OG / Shoreline Genetics.


Do they do testing??


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 31, 2022)

Has anyone tried any Indian landrace seeds from Cocogenes on Strainly?


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 31, 2022)

"Looking to grab a few clones off of strainly. Who are the best vendors/most trustworthy to purchase from?"


Socal Seed Vault
Reboman
Homegrown Organic Seeds
The Landrace Team
Shoreline Genetics
Seed Saving
Pollen2Pistil
Wildly Delicious Gardens
New420Guy Seeds
Fleur Du Mal Seeds
Clones R Us

Avoid Thug Pug Genetics and anyone selling seeds for more than $100 a pack. Do more homework.. if you pay those prices you're getting ripped off..


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Jul 31, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> "Looking to grab a few clones off of strainly. Who are the best vendors/most trustworthy to purchase from?"
> 
> 
> Socal Seed Vault
> ...


Are these all clone dealers? I can't find them on Strainly


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 31, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Are these all clone dealers? I can't find them on Strainly


they are all on strainly. i don't know how you search for vendors but those guys are the best I've found / dealt with...


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 31, 2022)

Hey folks,
Do any of the GG4 Josey Cuts look legit on Strainly? My patient has been asking for it. Used to be able to get zips of the Josey for her, the AZ Errl Cup winner GG4 @ 125$ a zip, through a compassion center. Idk what happened to them. So now I’m trying to help her locate it. Appreciate any help, Safe travels.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Hey folks,
> Do any of the GG4 Josey Cuts look legit on Strainly? My patient has been asking for it. Used to be able to get zips of the Josey for her, the AZ Errl Cup winner GG4 @ 125$ a zip, through a compassion center. Idk what happened to them. So now I’m trying to help her locate it. Appreciate any help, Safe travels.


Its funny GG#4 cuts used to be everywhere...GG was huge 5+ years ago. I have definitely seen it's popularity making a bit of a comeback with some smokers and growers getting tired of gelatos and its similar type strains...that and GG4 is looked back on fondly. With a lot of consumers be really focused on terps these days I can see why sours and chems are getting popular again-theyve always been the heat in my book. I'll take a look on strainly for you...worse come to worse you should score a pack of Josey's gg4 s1 beans, I know it not the clone only but you can find something close or special.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 31, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Hey folks,
> Do any of the GG4 Josey Cuts look legit on Strainly? My patient has been asking for it. Used to be able to get zips of the Josey for her, the AZ Errl Cup winner GG4 @ 125$ a zip, through a compassion center. Idk what happened to them. So now I’m trying to help her locate it. Appreciate any help, Safe travels.


Check out Tony Green's GG4 recombinant inbred line (RIL) at GLG. I have a pack of his Cat's Eye which is the Josey GG4 cut crossed with a GG4 RIL male. If you like GG4 it's worth checking out for the males alone and you'll find examples very close to the cut at this point. There is also a thread over at IC mag documenting how he made the RIL line. I've always liked GG4 too, and it holds it's own with any of the current fotm strains.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 31, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Hey folks,
> Do any of the GG4 Josey Cuts look legit on Strainly? My patient has been asking for it. Used to be able to get zips of the Josey for her, the AZ Errl Cup winner GG4 @ 125$ a zip, through a compassion center. Idk what happened to them. So now I’m trying to help her locate it. Appreciate any help, Safe travels.


get the SFV OG from auntie Jane, its legit gg4..


----------



## Mattbryson (Jul 31, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> get the SFV OG from auntie Jane, its legit gg4..


I hope they don't buy this and tell people it's gg4 I be pissed if I got it as gg4 lol but enough people have spoke up it isn't sfv og eather


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 31, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> I hope they don't buy this and tell people it's gg4 I be pissed if I got it as gg4 lol but enough people have spoke up it isn't sfv og eather


It's 100% gg4, I have both and they're the same plant..


----------



## Mattbryson (Jul 31, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> It's 100% gg4, I have both and they're the same plant..


I respect your opinion but I been running gg4 for alot of yrs and I also have aj whatever it is .. they don't smell the same or it don't even have the gg4 clone only leaf twist I couldn't respectfully sell or give that cut to a person as gg4 its nameless in my garden


----------



## Mattbryson (Jul 31, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> I respect your opinion but I been running gg4 for alot of yrs and I also have aj whatever it is .. they don't smell the same or it don't even have the gg4 clone only leaf twist I couldn't respectfully sell or give that cut to a person as gg4 its nameless in my garden


But that's just my opinion tho


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> But that's just my opinion tho


Reminds me of about 10+ years ago there was some flower going around they called it "No Name" but was straight fuego.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 31, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Check out Tony Green's GG4 recombinant inbred line (RIL) at GLG. I have a pack of his Cat's Eye which is the Josey GG4 cut crossed with a GG4 RIL male. If you like GG4 it's worth checking out for the males alone and you'll find examples very close to the cut at this point. There is also a thread over at IC mag documenting how he made the RIL line. I've always liked GG4 too, and it holds it's own with any of the current fotm strains.


that RIL line is trash … nothing like GG4


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Aug 1, 2022)

@UpstateRecGrower @Mattbryson what are the terps like on this SFV OG cut?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 1, 2022)

Went with Auntie Janes Nursery. Got Runtz, Apple Fritter, SFV OG and Marshmallow OG
Fingers crossed they make it in this heat.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 1, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Hey folks,
> Do any of the GG4 Josey Cuts look legit on Strainly? My patient has been asking for it. Used to be able to get zips of the Josey for her, the AZ Errl Cup winner GG4 @ 125$ a zip, through a compassion center. Idk what happened to them. So now I’m trying to help her locate it. Appreciate any help, Safe travels.


There are alot of S1s of her around its kindof gross. I do know some folks in MI who have it tho


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 2, 2022)

Got the clones in the mail this morning. Came in this great little fishing tacklebox. Very well packaged. Had an icepack and a cooler bag as well to keep it cool. Clones look really good. Took some pictures but can't seem to upload them for some reason. Looking forward to growing these out. 

Thinking of grabbing more of their clones and also was looking at pinkbox. They claim to test for hlvd but I have gotten mixed reviews.


----------



## howchill (Aug 2, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Got the clones in the mail this morning. Came in this great little fishing tacklebox. Very well packaged. Had an icepack and a cooler bag as well to keep it cool. Clones look really good. Took some pictures but can't seem to upload them for some reason. Looking forward to growing these out.
> 
> Thinking of grabbing more of their clones and also was looking at pinkbox. They claim to test for hlvd but I have gotten mixed reviews.


What have you heard about pink box


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 2, 2022)

howchill said:


> What have you heard about pink box


That they have stuff that tests positive for Hlvd but they claim they have testing done.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 2, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> That they have stuff that tests positive for Hlvd but they claim they have testing done.


My Mendo Breath from them is solid. They had a few test positive, 3 of 10 on reddit.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 2, 2022)

If i pay for a premium plan do I get to bypass needing 3 positive reviews before I can sell something or will I still need to get the 3 positive reviews before it’ll let me sell?


----------



## global3399 (Aug 2, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> If i pay for a premium plan do I get to bypass needing 3 positive reviews before I can sell something or will I still need to get the 3 positive reviews before it’ll let me sell?


You still need to get the 3 reviews and you need the pro plan to sell clones now.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 3, 2022)

Read up more on pinkbox and going to pass. 

Anyone tried Raw Dog Genetics yet. They seem to have a lot of high end cuts at crazy prices. Was just concerned because a lot of their pictures are screenshots.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 3, 2022)

Places like Pink Box buy their clones at events locally in CA, then pass them on to you through Strainly. When they say their clones are tested for HpLVd, they mean they bought their clones from someplace that claims to test, such as Dark Heart. Don't take them at their word, always isolate anything you buy on Strainly and have it tested.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 3, 2022)

FWIW I got an infected cut from PB about 1.5 years back, cleared the garden. That was it for online vendors. 

Y'all got huge sets of nads to continue to keep trying online vendors after being burned, some multiple times. 

Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 3, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> FWIW I got an infected cut from PB about 1.5 years back, cleared the garden. That was it for online vendors.
> 
> Y'all got huge sets of nads to continue to keep trying online vendors after being burned, some multiple times.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck!


I saw someone else in here also posted a pink box result that was positive. They said all their ajn stuff came back negative though which I kind of why I chose to go through them. All these people selling clones claiming they are testing of course. I have more faith in someone on here who has nothing to gain from it.


----------



## HighThere (Aug 3, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> FWIW I got an infected cut from PB about 1.5 years back, cleared the garden. That was it for online vendors.
> 
> Y'all got huge sets of nads to continue to keep trying online vendors after being burned, some multiple times.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Had the same thing happen with PBB and few others from Clone Conservatory. Cuts came with industrial strength PM even when they claim they test negative for it. Had to almost clear the garden to get rid of it.


----------



## HighThere (Aug 3, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> If a mistake comes corrected with four extra packs I'm fine by it..


Even if it wipes out your flower and grow gardens?


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 3, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> FWIW I got an infected cut from PB about 1.5 years back, cleared the garden. That was it for online vendors.
> 
> Y'all got huge sets of nads to continue to keep trying online vendors after being burned, some multiple times.
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Agree same situation with me. Strainly took his word over mine and banned me.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 3, 2022)

Not to mention possible mislabeling. I know my dumbass will mix up 2 clones if Im high. What about some cat claiming they have 75 cuts. You sure you're getting what you think your getting? Heaven forbid you ask for some pics. I rest my case. #happyphenohunting


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 3, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Not to mention possible mislabeling. I know my dumbass will mix up 2 clones if Im high. What about some cat claiming they have 75 cuts. You sure you're getting what you think your getting? Heaven forbid you ask for some pics. I rest my case. #happyphenohunting


Trying to stay legal and phenohunt at the same time is tough. I can only have three plants in flower so I would only be able to really hunt three seeds at a time. I figured this kind of takes care of it for me. I saw some great results before I decided to make my purchase.


----------



## Antidote Man (Aug 3, 2022)

HighThere said:


> Even if it wipes out your flower and grow gardens?


i don't see as how that's relative to a vendor sending four extra packs as a way to make right a shipping complication... unless he's secretly packing some kind of mold in them..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 3, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> i don't see as how that's relative to a vendor sending four extra packs as a way to make right a shipping complication... unless he's secretly packing some kind of mold in them..


Not sure about mold but hermies will


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 3, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> i don't see as how that's relative to a vendor sending four extra packs as a way to make right a shipping complication... unless he's secretly packing some kind of mold in them..


I think if you had qualified your initial mistakes comment to say "shipping mistakes" it would definitely make sense


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2022)

FWIW, Pink box posted pics of their test results through Tumi back in January and all samples were negative for HpLVd. They havent shared any test results since then.


----------



## F_T_P! (Aug 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Trying to stay legal and phenohunt at the same time is tough. I can only have three plants in flower so I would only be able to really hunt three seeds at a time. I figured this kind of takes care of it for me. I saw some great results before I decided to make my purchase.


Just get some high quality fem seeds, most plants that pop will be good and you might find a keeper. A lot of these clone only "elites" usually are not worth the problems they will bring you.


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 3, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> FWIW, Pink box posted pics of their test results through Tumi back in January and all samples were negative for HpLVd. They havent shared any test results since then.


Found on Reddit... You would think this guy would test all the time.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 3, 2022)

What’s the verdict on Pigtail? Are they clean?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Found on Reddit... You would think this guy would test all the time.


I saw that. The fact that a third party came up with a positive test was weird. Could have caught some cross contamination somewhere possibly but multiple people have claimed to have gotten it from them. 



Kami Samurai said:


> What’s the verdict on Pigtail? Are they clean?


I saw in a post somewhere some said they got mites from her. She said nothing about HpLVD testing.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> saw that. The fact that a third party came up with a positive test was weird. Could have caught some cross contamination somewhere possibly but multiple people have claimed to have gotten it from them.





gosabres716 said:


> You would think this guy would test all the time.





waterproof808 said:


> FWIW, Pink box posted pics of their test results through Tumi back in January and all samples were negative for HpLVd. They havent shared any test results since then.


His white truffle tested positive for me and his temple 17 showed signs of the viroid, I wouldn't trust his test lol.. I did confirm with Tumi that it was a legit test but he could have sent in samples from anything..


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 3, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> His white truffle tested positive for me and his temple 17 showed signs of the viroid, I wouldn't trust his test lol.. I did confirm with Tumi that it was a legit test but he could have sent in samples from anything..


I am pretty sure it was your test I saw posted. That was kind of the decision maker there. Did you ever find out what that one plant was that was supposed to be Runts?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I am pretty sure it was your test I saw posted. That was kind of the decision maker there. Did you ever find out what that one plant was that was supposed to be Runts?


Yup looks like its the glazed apricot gelato, plus AJN resent the runtz eventually so now I have both, the glazed apricot has the most insane terps!


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 3, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yup looks like its the glazed apricot gelato, plus AJN resent the runtz eventually so now I have both, the glazed apricot has the most insane terps!


That is awesome. I asked about that one but she said it was just cut and not rooted yet. May have to put in another order soon to get those next.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Found on Reddit... You would think this guy would test all the time.


Not really, testing is super expensive. Most aren't or cannot cut into their profits that much. 

If you used Tumi for 70 plants well 70x25=1750. And they recommend testing mothers every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 3, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> His white truffle tested positive for me and his temple 17 showed signs of the viroid, I wouldn't trust his test lol.. I did confirm with Tumi that it was a legit test but he could have sent in samples from anything..


Never thought of that. He could be sending absolutely anything and saying it's tested. That kinda shit is right up his alley


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 3, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Not really, testing is super expensive. Most aren't or cannot cut into their profits that much.
> 
> If you used Tumi for 70 plants well 70x25=1750. And they recommend testing mothers every 2-4 weeks.


Don't know any grow or nursery that test 2-4 weeks. maybe every 2 months. unless they have it done inhouse


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 3, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Don't know any grow or nursery that test 2-4 weeks. maybe every 2 months. unless they have it done inhouse


Yep, way too expensive and here we are with hlvd running rampant from even the biggest breeders. Oh well.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 3, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yep, way too expensive and here we are with hlvd running rampant from even the biggest breeders. Oh well.


Maybe old seeds will become more valuable soon


----------



## mudballs (Aug 4, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Maybe old seeds will become more valuable soon


anything 2013 and older gets me happy. got some OG Chem and an old Mel Frank GDP cross going now. almost 10yrs old now since they were worked or touched


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 4, 2022)

There is ZERO excuse for any breeder large or small not to test their breeding/cloning stock for HpLVd. OF COURSE Tumi (and other labs) recommend you test each keeper plant 5 times total to ensure it's viroid free-their business model depends on selling tests. It's the same reason following fertilizer feeding schedules will burn your plants-they want to sell more product. Testing more than once makes sense because of the way the viroid travels through the plant-it's entirely possible to have a newly infected plant with low viroid levels, pass the viroid on through a cut, which now also has low viroid levels. If you buy that cut and test it immediately, it might show up negative. Allowing that cut to grow for a month or two before testing will likely give you a more accurate result. BUT, if you do that, you need to be confident in your biocontrol procedures and not expose other plants to the plant in quarantine. At $25/test, everyone who sells clones/seeds should test their stock at least twice, with a month or two between tests. Ideally they should do exactly as Tumi says, especially if they have employees who might slack on procedure.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 4, 2022)

None of these clones are elite enough to stay pass the hype window… it’s not worth catching Ebola and losing everything …. I almost let my guard down … was tempted… thank god I avoided it… dropped a couple racks at Archive seeds and don’t have to stress about shit … Moonbow 112 smelling like candy from the heavens in veg


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 4, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> None of these clones are elite enough to stay pass the hype window… it’s not worth catching Ebola and losing everything …. I almost let my guard down … was tempted… thank god I avoided it… dropped a couple racks at Archive seeds and don’t have to stress about shit … Moonbow 112 smelling like candy from the heavens in veg


Isn't there a chance to get HLVD from seed?


----------



## mudballs (Aug 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Isn't there a chance to get HLVD from seed?


No and all clones should be burned and we all grow from seed the end good day....


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 4, 2022)

mudballs said:


> No and all clones should be burned and we all grow from seed the end good day....


lol


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 4, 2022)

mudballs said:


> No and all clones should be burned and we all grow from seed the end good day....


Are there any good places to get seeds other than strainly?? Ordering to the US


----------



## mudballs (Aug 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Are there any good places to get seeds other than strainly?? Ordering to the US


No, zombie apocalypse came thru on tuesday...add to that the FEMA Waffle House index is RED...so basically it's armageddon with a Consumer Price Index of 1.3%! I think if cranberries dont appease the space spaghetti god, we're gonna run out of us based cannabis seed..i need a tinfoil hat...you want one? I'll make you one if you want..


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 4, 2022)

mudballs said:


> No and all clones should be burned and we all grow from seed the end good day....


Thought i had read somewhere there was a chance it could be passed via seed


----------



## mudballs (Aug 4, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Thought i had read somewhere there was a chance it could be passed via seed


I saw it in passing on this forum...i didn't follow up...yes any viroid can hitch a ride, but it's not something you guys should worry about. Was really trying to stop this panic streak this guy is causing


----------



## F_T_P! (Aug 4, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Thought i had read somewhere there was a chance it could be passed via seed


It can pass in Hops through seed, not proven yet in cannabis. Some say like 8% chance of passing on if it does.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 4, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> It can pass in Hops through seed, not proven yet in cannabis. Some say like 8% chance of passing on if it does.


Obsoleet posted some test results a couple months ago confirming it can be present in seeds. They even sterilized the seed shells first before running the tests.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Aug 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Are there any good places to get seeds other than strainly?? Ordering to the US


Ya boss look around there are a bunch. North atlantic, jbc, great lakes Genetics, DC seed exchange, multiverse, well grown, neptune


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Aug 4, 2022)

You can wipe a goat's ass with a PCR test and come out positive. The inventor of the PCR testing methodology, Dr Kary Mullis, said nobody was using his invention properly but oops, he died in 2019 conveniently right before the pandemic.

Now in the last 2 years I see everyone freaked out over testing shit.

Enjoy being scammed into killing off all your stock, folks.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 4, 2022)

PKB green dragon cut from Pigtail just keeps killing it! Day 41.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> PKB green dragon cut from Pigtail just keeps killing it! Day 41.
> 
> View attachment 5175079


wow might have to put that on the future list can't wait to see it done!


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 4, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> It's 100% gg4, I have both and they're the same plant..


You got pics of them both to show us they are the same? Just curious to see them both
I thought they looked the similar but notice pics of gg4 have a more spear top to the buds compared to sfv that are more rounded.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 4, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You got pics of them both to show us they are the same? Just curious to see them both
> I thought they looked the similar but notice pics of gg4 have a more spear top to the buds compared to sfv that are more rounded.


I’ve had people unaffiliated with this site or any mention of the sfv not being sfv tell me “this is the glue” lol, same EXACT terps. It grows with that same exact fox tail big top cola look it’s the same shit man, I’ve been growing gg4 for years I’ve probably got over 20 harvests of it in the books maybe 30. I harvested but I can take a pic before it gets trimmed


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 4, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You got pics of them both to show us they are the same? Just curious to see them both
> I thought they looked the similar but notice pics of gg4 have a more spear top to the buds compared to sfv that are more rounded.


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 4, 2022)

Here the the aj sfv og or no name i call it grown under led not sure how far long last run


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 4, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Here the the aj sfv og or no name i call it grown under led not sure how far long last run


That was one of the clones I grabbed. I saw you grew both side by side and said it didn't resemble each other. I figure it looks good enough to try out regardless.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 4, 2022)

Any info on All Star clones? They have a really large list of cuts.


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> That was one of the clones I grabbed. I saw you grew both side by side and said it didn't resemble each other. I figure it looks good enough to try out regardless.


Not a bad cut yelds well decent smoke and for shits and giggles I had some flower tested it tested at 24% I will keep it around to run here and there


----------



## ManofTREE (Aug 5, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Any info on All Star clones? They have a really large list of cuts.


He's easy to deal with sent out healthy snips. Got one skywalker outdoor that is starting to flower. Other than that, can't review any of his strains


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 7, 2022)

Thought I’d drop this in here for anyone not in their thread, Clearwater is giving away their black velvet cut right now as long as you pay for shipping. Info can be found in their discord or you can email [email protected]


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 8, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Thought I’d drop this in here for anyone not in their thread, Clearwater is giving away their black velvet cut right now as long as you pay for shipping. Info can be found in their discord or you can email [email protected]


So we just email them and they will ship them out free of charge? That sounds like a hell of a deal. Are they using clone shippers to ship them in?


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 8, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> So we just email them and they will ship them out free of charge? That sounds like a hell of a deal. Are they using clone shippers to ship them in?


Email them yes, free of charge no. You cover shipping.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Email them yes, free of charge no. You cover shipping.


I meant to say the cost of shipping. Totally get that. Was just wondering whether they are shipping in clone shippers.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 8, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I meant to say the cost of shipping. Totally get that. Was just wondering whether they are shipping in clone shippers.


Not sure, they’re sending cuts so idk if you really need a clone shipper. I wouldn’t be worried about how they ship them they’re very reputable in my book and that’s only been confirmed for me by looking through their discord.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 8, 2022)

Slips in a ziploc bag is pretty standard, in something that won't get crushed.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice. I thought they were already cloned. I am going to be taking my first clones off of these plants in the next couple of days. Going to try using root riot plug trays and a small fluorescent shop light. Hoping I get some luck. Going to be my first attempt. Not sure if I would want to waste the clones on my first attempt. Someone else will probably be able to put better use to the snips than me.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 8, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Any info on All Star clones? They have a really large list of cuts.


shit, apparently this nursery is operating within spitting distance of me. So I can just stroll on by and pick them up. Here is the current list they’re offering as of today:



Production Clones 


140 x DOUBLE BAKED CAKE 
100 x APPLE FRITTER 
45 x WEDDING CAKE 
30 X ORANGE BANG 
50 x GHOST OG 
29 x KING LOUIS OG 
89 x INNER CHI OG 
17 X FROSTED LEMON ZKITTLEZ
48 x CHILLED CHERRIES 
22 X STRAWBERRY COUGH 


HEADSTASH CLONES 



3 X LEMON CHERRY GELATO 
4 X BLOODY MARY
4 X 91 CHEM
7 X GIESEL 
3 X EDDIE LEPP OG
14 X SOUR MASTER 
2 X LA PURE KUSH SUGE
11 X GRAPE DURBAN 
15 X 88G13 HP #24 (TESTER)


----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2022)

Anybody else catch that line in idlewilders pic
_"clean tools in 20% bleach for 60secs, then rinse"_?
Big fat kiss for sharing that idle....i dont do that, but it's nice to know what someone who deals with the viroid daily considers the right way to do it.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 8, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> shit, apparently this nursery is operating within spitting distance of me. So I can just stroll on by and pick them up. Here is the current list they’re offering as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Production strains start at $12 and discount with qty. Headstash Menu starts at $15 and discounts with qty.


Production pricing / Headstash


1-24qty $12/$15
25-49qty $10/$12
50qty $8/$10

I’m confused, why is it so expensive on strainly? I’m a noob, what do the prices even mean on strainly. No way are you guys paying 150+ USD per cut. …right?


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 8, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Anybody else catch that line in idlewilders pic
> _"clean tools in 20% bleach for 60secs, then rinse"_?
> Big fat kiss for sharing that idle....i dont do that, but it's nice to know what someone who deals with the viroid daily considers that right way to do it.


I just read the exact same suggestion on all stars personal website. He/she goes on to say that flame or alcohol are not recommended in sterilizing when dealing with viroids.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 8, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> I just read the exact same suggestion on all stars personal website. He/she goes on to say that flame or alcohol are not recommended in sterilizing when dealing with viroids.


Well...alcohol no...but flame above 80degrees C will denature an RNA chain without fail.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 8, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Well...alcohol no...but flame above 80degrees C will denature an RNA chain without fail.


Thank you, that makes sense. I didn’t really understand how something could survive in that environment. I grow mushrooms back in the day and flame sterilization never failed me.

Quick edit before someone heckles me: yes mushrooms and cannabis are different.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 8, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Production strains start at $12 and discount with qty. Headstash Menu starts at $15 and discounts with qty.
> 
> 
> Production pricing / Headstash
> ...


Yes but we don’t buy 20 or 50.., we buy 1 and grow it out and take clones from it. Not everyone has a nursery around the corner.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Aug 8, 2022)

I used to live within a short drive of all star clones and everything I got from him was clean and very vigorous nothing dudded that I tried but I heard a few of his OGs are S1s on here but I haven’t grown them out so I can’t speak on those personally 

I got a killer mendo breath f2 from him and a blueberry cookies that was awesome as well but this was back in maybe 2014-15 so I can’t comment on his current cuts I hope he’s still doing things legit he was a cool dude down to earth and polite never was shady back then but again I can’t speak on his current work as it’s been years..


----------



## pahpah-cee (Aug 8, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 5177158


Ah jeez, I’m high. I read the tip about cloning from your damn picture and then immediately regurgitated it back to you. Ima go sit in the corner.


----------



## Grower5744 (Aug 8, 2022)

pahpah-cee said:


> Production strains start at $12 and discount with qty. Headstash Menu starts at $15 and discounts with qty.
> 
> 
> Production pricing / Headstash
> ...


It's called prohibition..


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 8, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes but we don’t buy 20 or 50.., we buy 1 and grow it out and take clones from it. Not everyone has a nursery around the corner.


yup, you cant have those kindof plant numbers in most states. If you are selling 1000s of clones a day it only makes sense. Plus alot of those nurseries are for licensed grows only.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 8, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes but we don’t buy 20 or 50.., we buy 1 and grow it out and take clones from it. Not everyone has a nursery around the corner.


It says 1-24 so you can get just one at those prices in person. 

BeLeaf does the same thing $200+ on his website in person $25.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 8, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> It says 1-24 so you can get just one at those prices in person.
> 
> BeLeaf does the same thing $200+ on his website in person $25.


Do you actually know where they sell clones for 25 in person? I dmed him asking and he did not give me that impression, but I have heard of cheaper cuts from him I’m just wondering if that’s through 3rd parties there.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 8, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Do you actually know where they sell clones for 25 in person? I dmed him asking and he did not give me that impression, but I have heard of cheaper cuts from him I’m just wondering if that’s through 3rd parties there.


I don't, from what I understand on discord they had that huge sale a few weeks back when they moved and they are not selling direct yet since the move. Probably before long, or may just wait until OK votes in Nov for full legalization.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 8, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Do you actually know where they sell clones for 25 in person? I dmed him asking and he did not give me that impression, but I have heard of cheaper cuts from him I’m just wondering if that’s through 3rd parties there.



Not in person..but i just got 10 clones delivered overnight for 310$ 







__





Clones | ChiTown Seeds


All clones are shipped within 7 days of purchase. All clones are overnighted. All clones are rooted in soil plugs. Shipping is $45.00 per order.




chitownseeds.com


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 8, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> It says 1-24 so you can get just one at those prices in person.
> 
> BeLeaf does the same thing $200+ on his website in person $25.


Yeah because no one wants to bother mailing a clone for $20, I wouldn't.. I wouldn't wanna mail out anything myself unless the profit was at least $100..


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 8, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yeah because no one wants to bother mailing a clone for $20, I wouldn't.. I wouldn't wanna mail out anything myself unless the profit was at least $100..


Yeah and a lot are buy in for first one then the rest are cheap which is what Beleaf does too.

I grabbed both the A&B and Gary Payton from Seed Canary btw. They'll go into the tester tent assuming they root.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 8, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah and a lot are buy in for first one then the rest are cheap which is what Beleaf does too.
> 
> I grabbed both the A&B and Gary Payton from Seed Canary btw. They'll go into the tester tent assuming they root.


Seed canary never messaged me back when I asked for his viroid tests btw


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 9, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Seed canary never messaged me back when I asked for his viroid tests btw


We'll know soon enough.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 9, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> We'll know soon enough.


Does he send just 1 cutting or a few per order?


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 9, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Does he send just 1 cutting or a few per order?


Single in plastic bags with wet paper towel wrapped. Gary looked meh and I got them in 1 day.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 9, 2022)

Just really means that the Cali clone biz is completely different than most states because of the numbers of plants they can grow. Unless you get a hemp license in your state than good luck having 1000+ clones at one time and have the moms in place for that, and getting orders filled and not whoring out genetics at the same time.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 5177158


I wanted to get testing done but not sure why I would need ten tests so I was thinking of trying to link up with someone else and split the set of 10 or something. Definitely want to get testing done.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 9, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I wanted to get testing done but not sure why I would need ten tests so I was thinking of trying to link up with someone else and split the set of 10 or something. Definitely want to get testing done.


You can get single tests from Kisorganics for $35 each.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 9, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I wanted to get testing done but not sure why I would need ten tests so I was thinking of trying to link up with someone else and split the set of 10 or something. Definitely want to get testing done.


I had a similar thought for future tests. They hooked me up with double my order for a control to see if my IPM affects the results at all. I’ll clean one sample and leave another sample as is. I’m testing 9 plants this round


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 9, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I had a similar thought for future tests. They hooked me up with double my order for a control to see if my IPM affects the results at all. I’ll clean one sample and leave another sample as is. I’m testing 9 plants this round


Awesome dude! Nothing beats knowing your prized clones are clean.


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 9, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes but we don’t buy 20 or 50.., we buy 1 and grow it out and take clones from it. Not everyone has a nursery around the corner.


Tell that to auntie Jane lmao


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 9, 2022)

AJN's Marshmallow OG tested neg, as did a dark heart Strawberry Cough, and a Truffaloha #3 from Belief-just got back results.


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 9, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Yea they are not the same person. Savage Genetics is on the West Coast who did Cheetoz (which is amazing) and Super Gruntzand Savage Gardens or whatever from Strainly is from Michigan who just does clones


Cheetoz Yea that one that got famous that was my cut the F8 he mentioned it like once or twice for 5 mins that dude released my clones made s1 left me nothing and not sure where to turn as like a nice idiot I sent him all my personal keepers from the last two years and I’m sure he’s doing stuff with the others too and he blocked me lol thanks chris


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 9, 2022)

told no one I found it and gave it back to him was about to monocrop and make my money back lol thanks chris

gave out my cuts
didn’t give me shit ever beans cuts nothing
He made s1
He made all the money
never promoted me lol 
lol fuck this


I’m F8_Family_Farmz on Instagam Now


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 9, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> told no one I found it and gave it back to him was about to monocrop and make my money back lol thanks chris
> 
> gave out my cuts
> didn’t give me shit ever beans cuts nothing
> ...


Is the hot cheetoz related to the f8? I was about to go pick it up from buds and roses in LA before reading this post


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 9, 2022)

I’m not sure that name kinda just appeared in the last month as far as I’m aware I’m wondering if that’s what there calling it or what that is to be honest


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 9, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> I’m not sure that name kinda just appeared in the last month as far as I’m aware I’m wondering if that’s what there calling it or what that is to be honest


Well either way sorry to hear this happened to you. People can be mother fuckers in this industry


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 9, 2022)

That’s why I’m building community and not ducking with industry


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 9, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> AJN's Marshmallow OG tested neg, as did a dark heart Strawberry Cough, and a Truffaloha #3 from Belief-just got back results.


Good to hear. That is one of the cuts I got. Grows really fast. That and the Apple Fritter are really growing fast with the SFV OG and Runtz not to far behind at all.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Aug 10, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> AJN's Marshmallow OG tested neg, as did a dark heart Strawberry Cough, and a Truffaloha #3 from Belief-just got back results.


Did you have anything test positive?


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 10, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Did you have anything test positive?


Not this time! So far, within my circle of friends who grow, we've seen the two cereal milk turn up positive, and one other cut my friend had been holding for a long time, probably 10 years, we figure it spread from the cereal milk. He wasn't using good biocontrol procedures, just using the same clippers for each plant and cleaning with alcohol. He ended up trashing all his cuts and starting over instead of testing his remaining plants over and over, since he knows they were exposed. I won't be taking in anymore cuts, unless from someone I know, who I know for a fact tests.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

Has anyone ever tested Auntie Janes nursery Gush mints or their SFV??


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 10, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Has anyone ever tested Auntie Janes nursery Gush mints or their SFV??


I no longer have the SFV, but I did test it when I had it and it was also neg. I've just tested the 2 of AJN's strains though, and I've never grown either out though, just fyi.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hard to find trustworthy sellers on strainly with reasonable prices. It seems they either don't test or are $200 plus.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Hard to find trustworthy sellers on strainly with reasonable prices. It seems they either don't test or are $200 plus.


You want them to test without compensation ?
Not really a great business model
More of a nonprofit


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 10, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Has anyone ever tested Auntie Janes nursery Gush mints or their SFV??


Yes both clean


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You want them to test without compensation ?
> Not really a great business model
> More of a nonprofit


I completely understand. But I mean testing is like $25 a strain. You can definitely make that back really quickly.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yes both clean


Definitely will be grabbing more stuff from AJN soon. Happy with what I got so far. Best prices so far as well.


----------



## OvrgrwThCmnweath (Aug 10, 2022)

sunni said:


> He’s gone let’s move on
> 
> tired of auntie James bs and his whiny temper tantrums in my inbox and others


Sorry im brand new here and trying to find out how not to get scammed or weed aids buying clones on strainly, i had finally narrowed it down to auntie janes nursery but i dont see any listings or how to contact her/him and now im seeing a bunch of craziness, can someone please let me know whats goin on or matbe point me in another direction? I was really looking forward to snagging a legit sfv og and a few others...


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Aug 10, 2022)

OvrgrwThCmnweath said:


> Sorry im brand new here and trying to find out how not to get scammed or weed aids buying clones on strainly, i had finally narrowed it down to auntie janes nursery but i dont see any listings or how to contact her/him and now im seeing a bunch of craziness, can someone please let me know whats goin on or matbe point me in another direction? I was really looking forward to snagging a legit sfv og and a few others...


From what I've gathered here, if you are looking for legit SFV OG you may wanna look somewhere other than Auntie Janes... That being said, the Marshmallow OG and Runtz from them seem to be legit and clean. At this point anything from Strainly is a gamble. Be ready to take the necessary precautions and roll with the punches.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

OvrgrwThCmnweath said:


> Sorry im brand new here and trying to find out how not to get scammed or weed aids buying clones on strainly, i had finally narrowed it down to auntie janes nursery but i dont see any listings or how to contact her/him and now im seeing a bunch of craziness, can someone please let me know whats goin on or matbe point me in another direction? I was really looking forward to snagging a legit sfv og and a few others...


I have talked to them on Instagram before. Their instagram is just Auntiejanesnursery


----------



## OvrgrwThCmnweath (Aug 10, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> From what I've gathered here, if you are looking for legit SFV OG you may wanna look somewhere other than Auntie Janes... That being said, the Marshmallow OG and Runtz from them seem to be legit and clean. At this point anything from Strainly is a gamble. Be ready to take the necessary precautions and roll with the punches.


Im ok with taking the risk for specific genetics im looking for, just trying to do my research before i jump, i feel like ive seen good and bad things about auntie janes but i saw another member grow out their cuts and seemed to be legit/seems to have the terps i remember but now on strainly it says nothing's listed and one of the mods on here said theyre gone? Whats up w that?


----------



## OvrgrwThCmnweath (Aug 10, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I have talked to them on Instagram before. Their instagram is just Auntiejanesnursery


Thanks i really appreciate that


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Aug 10, 2022)

OvrgrwThCmnweath said:


> Im ok with taking the risk for specific genetics im looking for, just trying to do my research before i jump, i feel like ive seen good and bad things about auntie janes but i saw another member grow out their cuts and seemed to be legit/seems to have the terps i remember but now on strainly it says nothing's listed and one of the mods on here said theyre gone? Whats up w that?


For sure. All I'm saying is the cut they have sold as SFV OG to many people is definitely not SFV OG. Not sure if they have fixed things and acquired the real cut... seems to be a real lack of transparency with the situation.


----------



## OvrgrwThCmnweath (Aug 10, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> For sure. All I'm saying is the cut they have sold as SFV OG to many people is definitely not SFV OG. Not sure if they have fixed things and acquired the real cut... seems to be a real lack of transparency with the situation.


Well damn. You wouldn't happen to know anyone that has the real cut? Also Do you know if bens nursery is legit/have the genetics they say they do?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> For sure. All I'm saying is the cut they have sold as SFV OG to many people is definitely not SFV OG. Not sure if they have fixed things and acquired the real cut... seems to be a real lack of transparency with the situation.


They have it listed as the Node Labs cut. Not sure if that makes a difference. I have seen people on here say its GG4 but then others who are growing gg4 side by side it say its different.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Aug 10, 2022)

OvrgrwThCmnweath said:


> Well damn. You wouldn't happen to know anyone that has the real cut? Also Do you know if bens nursery is legit/have the genetics they say they do?


The SFV cut came from Kevin Jodrey, he runs a nursery in Humboldt called Wonderland, that's probably your best bet to get the real deal. No clue about Ben's, seen good and bad about almost every big vendor. Like I said, it's a gamble, prepare for the worst, and at the very least your garden won't get bugs or AIDS. Might even find some keepers while you're at it.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 10, 2022)

I am lost lol


----------



## Grower5744 (Aug 10, 2022)

OvrgrwThCmnweath said:


> Well damn. You wouldn't happen to know anyone that has the real cut? Also Do you know if bens nursery is legit/have the genetics they say they do?


I'm flowering out 5 strains from bens nursery RN. They all seem legit. The GMO seems like the best cut out of the ones I have in late flower. Followed by the Nycd and the cherry Ak. They are spot on. Bruce banner is too early into flower to tell and I just flipped the blue dream.. but I assume they are of the same quality. I'm running them another time and then moving on to newer genetics.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 10, 2022)

Mendo Breath from Pink Box appears to still be negative as tested in that reddit post. Solid growth, lots of trichs, fattening up fast.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 11, 2022)

Jungle Boys made a post about HpLVd and there are several people that have commented about the RS11 clone drop cuts testing positive.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 11, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Jungle Boys made a post about HpLVd and there are several people that have commented about the RS11 clone drop cuts testing positive.


Every major outfit has been hit, it's sad that more people aren't talking about it openly. I'll look for that Jungle Boys post.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 11, 2022)

Those cuts were $1000 a pop and people flew in from other countries to buy it. If its true, There is absolutely no excuse to not have those cuts triple tested before offering it to the public.


----------



## F_T_P! (Aug 11, 2022)

Lol what a fucking clown show, clone chasers btfo. People truly are npc's, whatever the latest craze or whatever the experts say fucking lemmings run straight off that cliff.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 11, 2022)

Honestly RS11 is meh …. I’ve gone through pounds of it lately and it’s not worth $100 a cut … I heard the Doja guys say it yields 3lbs a light …. Zoap is way betttttttttter


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 11, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Honestly RS11 is meh …. I’ve gone through pounds of it lately and it’s not worth $100 a cut … I heard the Doja guys say it yields 3lbs a light …. Zoap is way betttttttttter


Agree'd. 

Zoap and 54 > 11


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Seed canary never messaged me back when I asked for his viroid tests btw


Both rooted in 8 days and look good. So far so good.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 12, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Both rooted in 8 days and look good. So far so good.


Nice that's quicker than mine root.. aero or plugs? Ive got a chimera #3 from coffeepot on strainly that tested clean (tests just came back) and some Gary Payton and superboof that I am waiting for roots on..


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 12, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Nice that's quicker than mine root.. aero or plugs? Ive got a chimera #3 from coffeepot on strainly that tested clean (tests just came back) and some Gary Payton and superboof that I am waiting for roots on..


Plugs. Nice I've seen him on IG some, good to know he may be clean he has Pave that I've been wanting.


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 15, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im not sure if savage gardens is the same that made the savage genetic freebies i got from GLO before he flaked out but the re-up is really nice.
> 
> Its runtz x pink runtz
> View attachment 5149369
> ...


Becareful of savage genetics I'm the one who sent him the cheetoz he used to go further with and breed with he gave me no credit went and made s1 and released the mom he has my lil shorty for sale to I like an idiot sent him all my keepers cuz he was acting nice until he got them promised me beans as ND not to release me stuff or s1 he did so take that as you will obviously his gear could be fire he just takes peoples life work stolen or bought then just reverses them not hard especially cuz he doesn't herm test or germ test nothing so it's a money grab support real not savage


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 15, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Thats a different Mandelbrot cut, not SFV OG. Mandelbrot was a grower/breeder not the name of one specific strain.


Emerald mountain legacy is literally using a great growers name and legacy to rip people off they clearly had a male blowing all over the place the oil spill slice cream and royal limes pretty much all boof except one from limes but I messaged them and asked about it and they got mad and blocked me said all the herms was my fault maybe it's like menegene and they have to label for indoor or out but unfortunately they don't know cuz whatever male pollinated everything is herm prone and side not I'm the one who called out mene gene and got him to label indoor or outdoor on his packs cost me a few sheep bites and a block but reality over money for me not here to be friends with people not like myself they sell new elite cuts that herm lol with no warning then get mad when brought up and more sheep bites


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> Emerald mountain legacy is literally using a great growers name and legacy to rip people off they clearly had a male blowing all over the place the oil spill slice cream and royal limes pretty much all boof except one from limes but I messaged them and asked about it and they got mad and blocked me said all the herms was my fault maybe it's like menegene and they have to label for indoor or out but unfortunately they don't know cuz whatever male pollinated everything is herm prone and side not I'm the one who called out mene gene and got him to label indoor or outdoor on his packs cost me a few sheep bites and a block but reality over money for me not here to be friends with people not like myself they sell new elite cuts that herm lol with no warning then get mad when brought up and more sheep bites


I thought EML is run by Mandelbrots brothers?


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 15, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I thought EML is run by Mandelbrots brothers?


That's like saying my family could continue doing what I'm doing they couldn't


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> Becareful of savage genetics I'm the one who sent him the cheetoz he used to go further with and breed with he gave me no credit went and made s1 and released the mom he has my lil shorty for sale to I like an idiot sent him all my keepers cuz he was acting nice until he got them promised me beans as ND not to release me stuff or s1 he did so take that as you will obviously his gear could be fire he just takes peoples life work stolen or bought then just reverses them not hard especially cuz he doesn't herm test or germ test nothing so it's a money grab support real not savage


Sucks for you unfortunately. The re-up was fire and same with his American Pie seeds.


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 15, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sucks for you unfortunately. The re-up was fire and same with his American Pie seeds.


Like I said earlier when you steal others life work and just buy elite clones that was another person's life work and reverse them obviously it's gunna have potential


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 15, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> Like I said earlier when you steal others life work and just buy elite clones that was another person's life work and reverse them obviously it's gunna have potential


That is just shitty. All these freaking Mark Zuckerbergs out here


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Honestly RS11 is meh …. I’ve gone through pounds of it lately and it’s not worth $100 a cut … I heard the Doja guys say it yields 3lbs a light …. Zoap is way betttttttttter





MOMedical said:


> Agree'd.
> 
> Zoap and 54 > 11


I’m gonna have to disagree with you guys on this one. It’s not super loud, but it has a very unique flavor. Have some curing for over a month. The effects are where it really shines, strong relaxed high, very enjoyable.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 15, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> I’m gonna have to disagree with you guys on this one. It’s not super loud, but it has a very unique flavor. Have some curing for over a month. The effects are where it really shines, strong relaxed high, very enjoyable.


54 is much better and I'll die on that hill. Much better terps (less gas more fruit), and quite a bit more potency.


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 15, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> 54 is much better and I'll die on that hill. Much better terps (less gas more fruit), and quite a bit more potency.


I’d love to get my hands on a legit cut of either.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 15, 2022)

SuperNice said:


> I’d love to get my hands on a legit cut of either.


Studio 54 (Clone) - Get Seeds Right Here 

Get Seeds Right Here is the only place I've seen selling legit clones of it. Been sold out for a few though after 50% sale idk if will restock or not.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 15, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Studio 54 (Clone) - Get Seeds Right Here
> 
> Get Seeds Right Here is the only place I've seen selling legit clones of it. Been sold out for a few though after 50% sale idk if will restock or not.


Just checked them out. They have a lot of strains but high prices and not much on HLVD testing. Anyone have success with them?


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 15, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Just checked them out. They have a lot of strains but high prices and not much on HLVD testing. Anyone have success with them?


It's a verified seedbank. Authorized vendor for BeLeaf, Lovin', Ethos and a few others.

Similar to king kong/neptune and Supreme that have clones too.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Just checked them out. They have a lot of strains but high prices and not much on HLVD testing. Anyone have success with them?


I had asked on discord many had bad reviews for Get Seeds Right Here


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had asked on discord many had bad reviews for Get Seeds Right Here


That sucks. They have a lot of good strains but kind of pricey. I am trying to figure out what strains to grab next and from who. I am waiting for the glazed apricot strain from AJN and also the Gush Mints. Also was thinking of grabbing the grape stomper from Pigtails gardens.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> That sucks. They have a lot of good strains but kind of pricey. I am trying to figure out what strains to grab next and from who. I am waiting for the glazed apricot strain from AJN and also the Gush Mints. Also was thinking of grabbing the grape stomper from Pigtails gardens.


They're kind of pricey because they're rare and no one else carries them. Gotta have good connections for most of those since they ship from distributor.


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had asked on discord many had bad reviews for Get Seeds Right Here


I bought what I thought was Gary Payton over a year ago from gsrh. But I knew in about 3 weeks was chem family. Turned out to be stardawg corey cut which in the long run I'm happy about. But they where assholes about it. Actually told me more calmag for the verigated leafs lmao. They finally made it right about 3 months ago lol. When I showed proof from other growers I passed it to. 
I wouldn't go back


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I bought what I thought was Gary Payton over a year ago from gsrh. But I knew in about 3 weeks was chem family. Turned out to be stardawg corey cut which in the long run I'm happy about. But they where assholes about it. Actually told me more calmag for the verigated leafs lmao. They finally made it right about 3 months ago lol. When I showed proof from other growers I passed it to.
> I wouldn't go back


I was looking into them for a few seed packs until I asked around. There was enough stories to steer clear of them.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I was looking into them for a few seed packs until I asked around. There was enough stories to steer clear of them.


Weird so many good stories out there. Can you provide proof? It not often you hear bad on verified seed banks for big breeders.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Aug 16, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Here’s the og 18 from savage gardens, kinda fugly one run and done, real light feeder… paid 420 when it first listed, disappointing to say the least. I think he lowered the price on it… lolView attachment 5170001


I’m running that one now but it hasn’t been the best run as the original clone was basically fried in my mailbox idk how I was able to save it. Is this you hitting it out of the park or? I was really hoping for some of that OG Kush I used to love. The Grape Gas is by far my favorite right now but I wanna cross it with something gassy like some original Kush cuts. Maybe this isn’t the one for this project. What’s the best OG cut out there in your opinion?


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 16, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> I’m running that one now but it hasn’t been the best run as the original clone was basically fried in my mailbox idk how I was able to save it. Is this you hitting it out of the park or? I was really hoping for some of that OG Kush I used to love. The Grape Gas is by far my favorite right now but I wanna cross it with something gassy like some original Kush cuts. Maybe this isn’t the one for this project. What’s the best OG cut out there in your opinion?


Hard to beat Triangle Kush if you get the right cut.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Weird so many good stories out there. Can you provide proof? It not often you hear bad on verified seed banks for big breeders.


Other then the guy above if you look on clearwaters bird seed section and look him up.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

I will look it for you here when I get time


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> Like I said earlier when you steal others life work and just buy elite clones that was another person's life work and reverse them obviously it's gunna have potential


Not to beat you while you're down but why didn't you just do what he did instead of sending your stuff and expecting him to do all the work? I mean you kinda set yourself up to get hustled.

I'll give people cuts I have and not expect nor want anything in exchange except credit, which is shitty Savage won't even do that for you.

If somebody is prepared to hustle, get the word out there and then start moving product thats no small feat. It's easy to pop beans and find great cuts. It's hard to get hundreds, possibly thousands of people to want what you're selling and then capitalize off of that.

Again not to shit on you or anything but you're on here acting like dude physically made you send him your shit vs you had faith in someone you didn't even know. Call it a hard lesson learned, you want to hustle you need to do it yourself vs hoping someone will live up to their word.

I've been through this several times back in the "go to prison for anything weed days." Helped several people get up and running providing cuts, lights and know how... and all but 2 of those people screwed me over.

"Oh I'll give you half the 1st crop..."

Not a single one did. So I learned to just charge upfront 1 time payment. I get mine, then you get yours. Works best that way for me.


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 16, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not to beat you while you're down but why didn't you just do what he did instead of sending your stuff and expecting him to do all the work? I mean you kinda set yourself up to get hustled.
> 
> I'll give people cuts I have and not expect nor want anything in exchange except credit, which is shitty Savage won't even do that for you.
> 
> ...


No I was doing work so first of all don't hate a man for having hope people stick to there word 

We had agreements iv explained already he was suppose to cross to stuff I wasn't I got my own shit going but instead he did both what I was gunna and what he was gunna 

Go talk to someone else lol about hustling look up the definition I don't hustle I work been growing for 16 years started for medicine for sick family so I'm not gunna entertain you and your beliefs bro people suck sometimes what elite cuts have you found and given back to breeders that they used ?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Weird so many good stories out there. Can you provide proof? It not often you hear bad on verified seed banks for big breeders.


I had read somewhere else there was others as well who did not receive the correct cuts.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

Panaelous said:


> No I was doing work so first of all don't hate a man for having hope people stick to there word
> 
> We had agreements iv explained already he was suppose to cross to stuff I wasn't I got my own shit going but instead he did both what I was gunna and what he was gunna
> 
> Go talk to someone else lol about hustling look up the definition I don't hustle I work been growing for 16 years started for medicine for sick family so I'm not gunna entertain you and your beliefs bro people suck sometimes what elite cuts have you found and given back to breeders that they used ?


You can have faith doesn't mean you don't be careful and cover your end to make sure it goes as planned. In a way you did set yourself up to get hustled even gave him your plan it seems and he beat you to it. Which in many things is the key important part.


----------



## gosabres716 (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had read somewhere else there was others as well who did not receive the correct cuts.


I laughed pretty hard at the emo comment.


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> You can have faith doesn't mean you don't be careful and cover your end to make sure it goes as planned. In a way you did set yourself up to get hustled even gave him your plan it seems and he beat you to it. Which in many things is the key important part.


See that's your opinion 
We can't control reality 
I'm just here to let others know 
And to learn from it 
I'll still help people 
Regardless and you have to know how to take these situations and just keep going 
is what it is 

I don't feel bad or care he sucks just stating


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Other then the guy above if you look on clearwaters bird seed section and look him up.


So just one guy on discord made you come slander a verified seedbank?


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had read somewhere else there was others as well who did not receive the correct cuts.


"I'm not going to say he's not legit" 

Lmao. Exactly.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> So just one guy on discord made you come slander a verified seedbank?


Slander? I stated I had read enough for me to steer clear others can do as they please. I didn't know expressing the reason I felt to avoid someone is slandering.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> "I'm not going to say he's not legit"
> 
> Lmao. Exactly.


So getting the wrong cut is legit? There has been others to state the same there as well as here as you see.


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Slander? I stated I had read enough for me to steer clear others can do as they please. I didn't know expressing the reason I felt to avoid someone is slandering.


Yea j have some little baby messaging me relentless like right now on here for that sam thing truth is slandering it's 2022 didn't you know


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So getting the wrong cut is legit? There has been others to state the same there as well as here as you see.


Mixups happen for sure. They have a lot more reviews that are good than bad. You clearly had no idea he was a verified large seed bank with a large following more than Neptune etc.

And another thing, most of these banks that started selling cuts like Neptune/KK, Supreme, Platinum are all the same and aren't holding cuts in hand. These are shipping from DC's. Just like Beleaf. If you order clones from GSRH, Brotanical, they ship directly from Beleaf. So the mixups may not even be their fault, this is not a random guy on Strainly with a room full of cuts. GSRH even has a Canadian DC for Canada orders.

Here is a reddit thread with 4 positive reviews within the last 10 months


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Mixups happen for sure. They have a lot more reviews that are good than bad. You clearly had no idea he was a verified large seed bank with a large following more than Neptune etc.
> 
> And another thing, most of these banks that started selling cuts like Neptune/KK, Supreme, Platinum are all the same and aren't holding cuts in hand. These are shipping from DC's. Just like Beleaf. If you order clones from GSRH, Brotanical, they ship directly from Beleaf. So the mixups may not even be their fault, this is not a random guy on Strainly with a room full of cuts. GSRH even has a Canadian DC for Canada orders.
> 
> Here is a reddit thread with 4 positive reviews within the last 10 months


With being that big you definitely wouldn't be letting a mix up happen with your name on the line just me. Even using a third party you would imagine you would be strict on your reputation. 

Wasn't GLO a big seed bank before he pulled the fleece? 

I did look into him and was actually going to grab a couple seed packs had nothing to even do with cuts tbh.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> With being that big you definitely wouldn't be letting a mix up happen with your name on the line just me. Even using a third party you would imagine you would be strict on your reputation.
> 
> Wasn't GLO a big seed bank before he pulled the fleece?
> 
> I did look into him and was actually going to grab a couple seed packs had nothing to even do with cuts tbh.


On the contrary, a bigger seedbank is always going to get some negative reviews every place always does. Like I said, I took 2 seconds on reddit and found more positive reviews in 10 months than your posts negative. That's like asking for all 5 star reviews on Amazon.

But yeah, as your pic says, GSRH is indeed very legit.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 16, 2022)

Just put in an order for the Glazed Apricot Gelato!! Also gush mints and Super Lemon MAC. Really excited about the Glazed apricot gelato cut


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

With being a bigger seed bank and saying a better choice then strainly vendors would you be holding them both to the same standards? I simply stated I avoided them you came with a cape on pursuing the reason I chose to avoid them. I showed you the reason I chose not to go with them. If it were any other vendor off strainly would you still have that cape on?


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> With being a bigger seed bank and saying a better choice then strainly vendors would you be holding them both to the same standards? I simply stated I avoided them you came with a cape on pursuing the reason I chose to avoid them. I showed you the reason I chose not to go with them. If it were any other vendor off strainly would you still have that cape on?


Strainly is 99% random people selling cuts from their tents.

So yeah, big difference lol.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Strainly is 99% random people selling cuts from their tents.
> 
> So yeah, big difference lol.


So your going to hold random ppl to higher expectations then a big named seedbank?


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> So your going to hold random ppl to higher expectations then a big named seedbank?


I wouldn't ever compare the two, they are not even remotely the same.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 16, 2022)

All I know is Get seeds right now has Gush mints for $300 and I just got it for $40 lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I wouldn't ever compare the two, they are not even remotely the same.


Yet they use the same site to promote an make sales but not the same? They make mistakes but not the same? Have bad reviews but not the same? I think once everyone starts holding everyone accountable breeders and vendors both big and small there would be a lot less back and forth.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 16, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> All I know is Get seeds right now has Gush mints for $300 and I just got it for $40 lol


I read that a lot but the packs I had wanted they had them cheaper then other places.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Yet they use the same site to promote an make sales but not the same? They make mistakes but not the same? Have bad reviews but not the same? I think once everyone starts holding everyone accountable breeders and vendors both big and small there would be a lot less back and forth.


I think once people that have no clue what they're talking about don't spout off second hand knowledge from a random guy on discord and pass it as if they know people and banks, we'll all be better off.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 16, 2022)

PKB green dragon cut from Pigtail heading towards the finish line. Getting about an hour a day of UVB now.


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 16, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> I’m running that one now but it hasn’t been the best run as the original clone was basically fried in my mailbox idk how I was able to save it. Is this you hitting it out of the park or? I was really hoping for some of that OG Kush I used to love. The Grape Gas is by far my favorite right now but I wanna cross it with something gassy like some original Kush cuts. Maybe this isn’t the one for this project. What’s the best OG cut out there in your opinion?


Tbh that was my only run, so definitely not dialed like it could be. That’s an older clone and was a bit too finicky to be bothered with…It’s a really light feeder I basically didn’t give it anything other than compost tea, molasses on top of my soil mix and it still had trouble getting settled. The original clone I kept quarantined for a couple months but had abnormalities so I tossed it. The nose was a mix of pine, berries, and a bit of gas , muted IMO. 

The original was a bucket of pinesol on blast and tasted the same, nose was a 10+
Og’s kinda faded out when the cookie bs started, rather than being bothered with sorting thru all the clones people are claiming to have I’d grab a pack of csi triangle kush s1’s.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 17, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I think once people that have no clue what they're talking about don't spout off second hand knowledge from a random guy on discord and pass it as if they know people and banks, we'll all be better off.


So now your saying other experiences with said vendors shouldn't be taken into account? If that's the case why even have a review section if others can't make their own decisions based on previous customers? We all search online for both positive and negative reviews before purchasing and make our OWN decision on if we want to take the gamble or not. As I said you can look it on the discord and see others stated the same thing even hear on this very thread.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 17, 2022)

I am all for people giving reviews. Helps me make better choices. I mean it is just an opinion. Not sure why you are getting upset about it.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 17, 2022)

If they deal with breeders directly than why is the Gush Mints the only clone there from purple city genetics? Wouldn't they include more strains of their list at least at one time?


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2022)

the back and forth arguing can end now thanks


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 17, 2022)

sunni said:


> the back and forth arguing can end now thanks


Fr Fr. Ignore feature put to good use. 

Hate people talking out of their rear.


----------



## Feijao (Aug 17, 2022)

Took me several months to get 2 Gush Mints from Auntie, been wanting that strain for so long. They looked and smelled exactly the same when I received them, but the longer they veg the more different they look. They still smell exactly the same, but one of them has much smaller fan leaves. I'll try to get some pictures this evening.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 17, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Took me several months to get 2 Gush Mints from Auntie, been wanting that strain for so long. They looked and smelled exactly the same when I received them, but the longer they veg the more different they look. They still smell exactly the same, but one of them has much smaller fan leaves. I'll try to get some pictures this evening.


If they were $40 off Strainly there is a 99% chance they're either fake or hlvd positive.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> If they were $40 off Strainly there is a 99% chance they're either fake or hlvd positive.


AJN has stated in this thread that he priced that low to undercut his comp. Nothing dubious


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 17, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> AJN has stated in this thread that he priced that low to undercut his comp. Nothing dubious


I think pricing is also market dependent. I’m in socal and whether it’s cltvtd, clone guy, or purple city I don’t see any clones over $25


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 17, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> AJN has stated in this thread that he priced that low to undercut his comp. Nothing dubious


Half of that site markets the same way though.

Green Acres puts it in their title for example. "cheapest on strainly!" and they have had 3 confirmed hlvd tests.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 17, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I think pricing is also market dependent. I’m in socal and whether it’s cltvtd, clone guy, or purple city I don’t see any clones over $25


Cltvtd clones are $100 in person. Can be strain dependant but Glitter Bomb is still $100 right now.

Pigtail is charging $666 for that $100 clone too


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 17, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Cltvtd clones are $100 in person. Can be strain dependant but Glitter Bomb is still $100 right now.
> 
> Pigtail is charging $666 for that $100 clone too


Cltvtd is dropping 100 cuts of glitter bomb in the valley today. I will se how much they are charging. I know the grape gas was $24 last month


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 17, 2022)

The amount of straight up wrong info in this thread has become laughable. 

RIP to a good thread


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 17, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Cltvtd is dropping 100 cuts of glitter bomb in the valley today. I will se how much they are charging. I know the grape gas was $24 last month


Alpaca Club still has some for $100 from last weeks drop.

https://dutchie.com/dispensary/alpaca-club-express-menu/product/glitter-bomb-clone-cltvtd-tb4

Great strain though I'd buy one for $100 no problem.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 17, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Half of that site markets the same way though.
> 
> Green Acres puts it in their title for example. "cheapest on strainly!" and they have had 3 confirmed hlvd tests.


AJN has the most negative tests in this thread so far afaik-I've tested two of their strains myself. Please don't post your assumptions here as though they are fact. Green Acres is a reseller who buys his stuff at big clone sale events and direct from breeders. If you have a positive from a reseller, look to the origin of that clone for the culprit. I'd expect a lot of mites and PM from a reseller's clones, but HpLVd is unlikely to be transmitted by the reseller because they rarely have the clones long enough to use tools on them. The highest levels of infection will come from the sellers who maintain a large stable of mothers and take their own cuts-I'm not going to name names, but you know who they are.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 17, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> AJN has the most negative tests in this thread so far afaik-I've tested two of their strains myself. Please don't post your assumptions here as though they are fact. Green Acres is a reseller who buys his stuff at big clone sale events and direct from breeders. If you have a positive from a reseller, look to the origin of that clone for the culprit. I'd expect a lot of mites and PM from a reseller's clones, but HpLVd is unlikely because they rarely have the clones long enough to use tools on them. The highest levels of infection will come from the sellers who maintain a large stable of mothers and take their own cuts-I'm not going to name names, but you know who they are.


So far I've only tested Pink Box (1/2 positive), Savage (2/2 positive) and threw out both Lab Hollow from obvious dudding.

AJN has several bad reviews on reddit for dudding and likely hlvd. Like I said, if it's $40 off strainly err on the side of caution.

Oh and the one Pigtail was clean but she also gets from local events/drops.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 17, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> So far I've only tested Pink Box (1/2 positive), Savage (2/2 positive) and threw out both Lab Hollow from obvious dudding.
> 
> AJN has several bad reviews on reddit for dudding and likely hlvd. Like I said, if it's $40 off strainly err on the side of caution.
> 
> Oh and the one Pigtail was clean but she also gets from local events/drops.


I have nothing but good experience so far with Auntie Jane. I am just starting to flower out now. Can you post a link to the reddit reviews??


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 17, 2022)

Of course the price of the Glitter Bomb is gonna be more than $100, we should all know how this works by now. A hype strain thats not accessible to most growers is gonna be not cheap. And $100 is more than what A&B was when it was first dropped in the Cali market. Plus factor in gas/time going to event or dispo etc etc.

BESIDES THAT, where are the positive tests from Savage and Green Acres, ugh. I do know GSHRN has had some positive tests out there but it was last year so who knows. You can test for 4 months, use 2 different labs and find it later, happened with some Gary Satan from TIKI. shit is scary.b

Green Acres just undercuts the market, its kindof gross. but its their business model so good for them i suppose.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 17, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Who grows herb to get famous?


You’d be surprised Every chuckers aspires for that, don’t they?


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 18, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had read somewhere that in order to fully clean you need to meristem it. Not sure how true that is but on side note I have seen plants come straight from State Genetics and have been infected. They supposedly do tissue culture.


Tissue culture can eradicate HLV, but it's not guaranteed. Initiation material needs to test below a certain titer level otherwise the time and cost to eradicate is very burdensome. But yes, meristemetic initiation is how you would start this process.


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya they can it not a high % but its happening...I've heard of people only doing seed runs of seed junky beans and no clones in their garden and HpLVD popped up, its fucking nuts.


HpLVd has a 8% - 10% transmission rate through seed if there are infected parents.


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 18, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I'm really close to buying Pigtail's grapes n cream by Cannarado. It's a tissue culture from Phinest.
> 
> Anyone familiar with Phinest?
> 
> Found this place that uses the Phinest cut also


If it's not directly from a TC lab, it's hard to call it a "TC cut"... once a cut leaves a proven sterile facility, there's no accounting for what conditions the plant sees.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

winkerbean said:


> If it's not directly from a TC lab, it's hard to call it a "TC cut"... once a cut leaves a proven sterile facility, there's no accounting for what conditions the plant sees.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU


haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2022)

winkerbean said:


> HpLVd has a 8% - 10% transmission rate through seed if there are infected parents.


I think I caught HpLVD in my early 20s when I was a bartender and partying a lot... ya know just being a pig...it cured up with a 10 day course of antibiotics


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU


 thanks

long time listener, first time caller


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I think I caught HpLVD in my early 20s when I was a bartender and partying a lot... ya know just being a pig...it cured up with a 10 day course of antibiotics


yeah if only it were that easy with plants


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 18, 2022)

winkerbean said:


> yeah if only it were that easy with plants


Ya I know dude I have dealt with it with clones I got a while back, 100% confirmed cuts had thru testing. Shit was awful


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 18, 2022)

winkerbean said:


> HpLVd has a 8% - 10% transmission rate through seed if there are infected parents.


Just curious if you have personal experience testing with this? Has anyone knowingly done a project with infected stock to see what the rate is? I wonder if the rate is different whether it's the the M, F or both that is infected? I've seen the 8-10% figure before but is that still from DH hypothesis/estimate?


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 18, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Just curious if you have personal experience testing with this? Has anyone knowingly done a project with infected stock to see what the rate is? I wonder if the rate is different whether it's the the M, F or both that is infected? I've seen the 8-10% figure before but is that still from DH hypothesis/estimate?


Yes. Not via DH, this was an internal trial from another biotech company doing hop latent viroid research. Since then others doing biotech research have confirmed similar transmission rates. Can't speak to the controls regarding which parent was infected, but I can probably find out if I dig hard enough.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 18, 2022)

winkerbean said:


> Yes. Not via DH, this was an internal trial from another biotech company doing hop latent viroid research. Since then others doing biotech research have confirmed similar transmission rates. Can't speak to the controls regarding which parent was infected, but I can probably find out if I dig hard enough.


If it's not too difficult I would appreciate it wink. I've looked around myself but haven't found any numbers. Thank you


----------



## cleverpiggy (Aug 18, 2022)

You all remember the guy who's username was another word for poop who used to be on here. Yeah, his clones are still awesome.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 18, 2022)

winkerbean said:


> If it's not directly from a TC lab, it's hard to call it a "TC cut"... once a cut leaves a proven sterile facility, there's no accounting for what conditions the plant sees.


Well yeah... this is a Strainly thread though.

And that was older Pigtail is great and A+.

Although her charging 6x the price for Glitter Bomb is pretty shitty.


----------



## Kaywhy (Aug 18, 2022)

I ordered three clones from Green Acres on 8/9/22 for a total of $309.00. Green Acres stated they would ship on the 15th or 16th. I was never asked for any of my shipping information. On the 15th he shipped my package without my shipping information to some one else in Athens OH. When I questioned Green Acres he blamed the mistake on me and stated that If I would have notified him sooner he could of corrected the mistake but now it was to late..I messaged him minutes after the package was delivered to Athens OH. He states he will not give a refund but for an extra $75 he will ship my original package next week. . Whadda prick..mixed my package up whith a different costumer, ships it to a different state and gots the nerve to blaim it on me...then on top of it charge $75 to reship....AND strainly is ignoring the situation. Jeesh


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 18, 2022)

Kaywhy said:


> I ordered three clones from Green Acres on 8/9/22 for a total of $309.00. Green Acres stated they would ship on the 15th or 16th. I was never asked for any of my shipping information. On the 15th he shipped my package without my shipping information to some one else in Athens OH. When I questioned Green Acres he blamed the mistake on me and stated that If I would have notified him sooner he could of corrected the mistake but now it was to late..I messaged him minutes after the package was delivered to Athens OH. He states he will not give a refund but for an extra $75 he will ship my original package next week. . Whadda prick..mixed my package up whith a different costumer, ships it to a different state and gots the nerve to blaim it on me...then on top of it charge $75 to reship....AND strainly is ignoring the situation. Jeesh


can you leave him feedback?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 18, 2022)

Kaywhy said:


> I ordered three clones from Green Acres on 8/9/22 for a total of $309.00. Green Acres stated they would ship on the 15th or 16th. I was never asked for any of my shipping information. On the 15th he shipped my package without my shipping information to some one else in Athens OH. When I questioned Green Acres he blamed the mistake on me and stated that If I would have notified him sooner he could of corrected the mistake but now it was to late..I messaged him minutes after the package was delivered to Athens OH. He states he will not give a refund but for an extra $75 he will ship my original package next week. . Whadda prick..mixed my package up whith a different costumer, ships it to a different state and gots the nerve to blaim it on me...then on top of it charge $75 to reship....AND strainly is ignoring the situation. Jeesh


I was thinking of ordering their Chimera clone but I am not going to spend $500 when they aren't that accountble.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 18, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I was thinking of ordering their Chimera clone but I am not going to spend $500 when they aren't that accountble.


I’m the same about a Tesla


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 18, 2022)

Got Gush Mints and Super Lemon Mac in today. Excellent packaging once again. Have Glazed Apricot Gelato and Gelato 41 coming next week. I love these tackle boxes too. I use them to organize my random misc kitchen drawer


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m the same about a Tesla


Fuck Tesla haha


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 18, 2022)

Kaywhy said:


> I ordered three clones from Green Acres on 8/9/22 for a total of $309.00. Green Acres stated they would ship on the 15th or 16th. I was never asked for any of my shipping information. On the 15th he shipped my package without my shipping information to some one else in Athens OH. When I questioned Green Acres he blamed the mistake on me and stated that If I would have notified him sooner he could of corrected the mistake but now it was to late..I messaged him minutes after the package was delivered to Athens OH. He states he will not give a refund but for an extra $75 he will ship my original package next week. . Whadda prick..mixed my package up whith a different costumer, ships it to a different state and gots the nerve to blaim it on me...then on top of it charge $75 to reship....AND strainly is ignoring the situation. Jeesh


I just checked his page out, 75-100 dollar reship if the clones don't make it? what a shyster..


----------



## Kaywhy (Aug 18, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I just checked his page out, 75-100 dollar reship if the clones don't make it? what a shyster..


That's understandable, but not if he ships it to the wrong address.


----------



## Kaywhy (Aug 18, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> can you leave him feedback?


I wish


----------



## winkerbean (Aug 19, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Well yeah... this is a Strainly thread though.


haha internet


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 19, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> You all remember the guy who's username was another word for poop who used to be on here. Yeah, his clones are still awesome.


I'm running his pre 98 bubba kush right now. Just took this picture today a week after flip. His motorbreath 15 is great, really good pain meds.


----------



## F_T_P! (Aug 19, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'm running his pre 98 bubba kush right now. Just took this picture today a week after flip. His motorbreath 15 is great, really good pain meds.View attachment 5183876


Who?


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 19, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Who?


Kaka I think


----------



## Hoss8455 (Aug 19, 2022)

From Nuglife Farms (Koopa27)


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 20, 2022)

F_T_P! said:


> Who?


Dookie Farms aka Kaka


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 20, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Dookie Farms aka Kaka


Doesn't look like he does it anymore. No Strainly listings or reviews for 7 months, and his website is a dead link now.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 20, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Doesn't look like he does it anymore. No Strainly listings or reviews for 7 months, and his website is a dead link now.


Pretty sure they are still around. Definitely one of the better reputations on here. I wouldn't mind ordering off of them. 
From this thread alone the very few I trust consist of Dookie, Auntie Jane (also based off personal experience), and possibly Pig Tail Gardens but on the fence because I have heard about their garden having pests.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 20, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Doesn't look like he does it anymore. No Strainly listings or reviews for 7 months, and his website is a dead link now.


any links to those negative reddit reviews for AJN?? Asked a few post back. Not able to find them


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> You all remember the guy who's username was another word for poop who used to be on here. Yeah, his clones are still awesome.


Always got clean cuts and came healthy as advertised through dookie, didnt know hecwas still moving clones since he moved.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 20, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Always got clean cuts and came healthy as advertised through dookie, didnt know hecwas still moving clones since he moved.


I recall him posting his num and being responsive to text. Not sure if it was this forum ill look around.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 20, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I recall him posting his num and being responsive to text. Not sure if it was this forum ill look around.


His ig he uses if your looking into contacting him.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Aug 20, 2022)

He's on IG, dookiefarmsgenetics2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 20, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> You’d be surprised Every chuckers aspires for that, don’t they?


No, no they dont


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 20, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> He's on IG, dookiefarmsgenetics2


Yeah that's where I found his website that's dead it's still on his IG.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 20, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Doesn't look like he does it anymore. No Strainly listings or reviews for 7 months, and his website is a dead link now.


He was selling on Instagram after he left Strainly. That would be too bad, I had hoped to get some clones from him down the road.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 20, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> He was selling on Instagram after he left Strainly. That would be too bad, I had hoped to get some clones from him down the road.


He posts clones available in the ig stories pretty often


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 20, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah that's where I found his website that's dead it's still on his IG.


You just have to mssg him on Instagram I think.

So you got link to those bad reviews on ajn you mentioned?
Saw someone else ask you for them but don't see you posting them?

I actually have the same impression as the other member that mentioned dookie on strainly vendors after reading the thread for years only place without shitty reviews on here is ajn and dookie but dookie(kaka) is off strainly and only does stuff through Instagram now I think. 
But I have seen both positive and negative stuff about pigtail I believe. 

And for some reason they banned ajn I think because so many people gave them positive reviews they got annoyed as hes not one of the paying advertisers. Seemed like the only positive reviews were for ajn cause all the other vendors are a crap shoot,As far as what I have read over the years.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 20, 2022)

Kaka’s nic the bruiser is nice, maybe a little underrated even. Been growing it for few years already, it’s gotta nice mix of floral citrus and gas that translates well, also pretty good potency… nine weeks with a good yield, nice neon green coloration. I got this from strainly so I’m not sure if he still has it.


----------



## harris hawk (Aug 20, 2022)

sorry came latwe to site Strainly seem like a up-and-up site for new breeders to seel their genetics - have to watch out just like anywere else -- have never heard a bad reference of them


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Aug 21, 2022)

He still has it but Dookie only sells clones when he needs to. I can't line up the dough and when he sells some. Been trying for a year.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2022)

I lost some clones when I got covid end of june into july. I was hurting for like a week with the worst sore throat I ever had in my life and running fever so I didnt get to water one of my veg rooms. After I felt better I had to pick up some cuts and went with boston clone co (even though I didnt want to being picking up cuts from vendors anymore). The dude came thru huge and I was able to get cuts itinerary a few days- dude came thru huge for me. So far I super happy with boston clone co, their cuts are super clean absolutely no sign of bugs of any kind.I picked up 12 cuts- 4 grandiflora grandi guava, 4 tiki rum cake, and 4 gushmints. I'm taking cuts today and they will being going into flower by next weekend


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I lost some clones when I got covid end of june into july. I was hurting for like a week with the worst sore throat I ever had in my life and running fever so I didnt get to water one of my veg rooms. After I felt better I had to pick up some cuts and went with boston clone co (even though I didnt want to being picking up cuts from vendors anymore). The dude came thru huge and I was able to get cuts itinerary a few days- dude came thru huge for me. So far I super happy with boston clone co, their cuts are super clean absolutely no sign of bugs of any kind.I picked up 12 cuts- 4 grandiflora grandi guava, 4 tiki rum cake, and 4 gushmints. I'm taking cuts today and they will being going into flower by next weekend
> View attachment 5184711View attachment 5184715View attachment 5184718


Boston clones has always did me right I have good amount of there cuts in my line up sure wanted that tiki rum cake but they were sold out at the time of my order also heard good things about that grandi Guava


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I lost some clones when I got covid end of june into july. I was hurting for like a week with the worst sore throat I ever had in my life and running fever so I didnt get to water one of my veg rooms. After I felt better I had to pick up some cuts and went with boston clone co (even though I didnt want to being picking up cuts from vendors anymore). The dude came thru huge and I was able to get cuts itinerary a few days- dude came thru huge for me. So far I super happy with boston clone co, their cuts are super clean absolutely no sign of bugs of any kind.I picked up 12 cuts- 4 grandiflora grandi guava, 4 tiki rum cake, and 4 gushmints. I'm taking cuts today and they will being going into flower by next weekend
> View attachment 5184711View attachment 5184715View attachment 5184718


I have seen them on Instagram before but never ordered. What are their prices like??


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 21, 2022)

There pretth


JohnBlaze204 said:


> I have seen them on Instagram before but never ordered. What are their prices like??


There pretty pricey but they do offer some more reasonable cuts too


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 21, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I have seen them on Instagram before but never ordered. What are their prices like??


High as fuck. You have to go on their website and request a menu and they will send you updated ones every week or so. Here’s the latest menu they sent me last week


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 21, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> High as fuck. You have to go on their website and request a menu and they will send you updated ones every week or so. Here’s the latest menu they sent me last week


Their premium clones aren't to high priced but yeah that list below is high


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 21, 2022)

PKB green dragon cut from Pigtail getting chopped tomorrow or Tuesday. Beautiful fade with these cool night temps now. Have another outside and another clone inside.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 21, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, no they dont


Does Amos?


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Aug 21, 2022)

It seems there are mixed reviews on most of the people on strainly. I’m eyeballing a couple things from Pig Tail, Get seeds right here, microbros and fireside. Seems like mostly positive reviews. Any reason I should pull the trigger on one from each?


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 21, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> It seems there are mixed reviews on most of the people on strainly. I’m eyeballing a couple things from Pig Tail, Get seeds right here, microbros and fireside. Seems like mostly positive reviews. Any reason I should pull the trigger on one from each?


I only know Pigtail and GSRH but both were very legit for me. I'll order from both again.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 21, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I only know Pigtail and GSRH but both were very legit for me. I'll order from both again.


It’s hard to trust reviews.. people buy an infected cut and don’t know for months later or possibly never but they leave their feedback as soon as they get the cut, so you’ve got guys like pink box and Babylon sending infected cuts but getting good feedback. I would buy front auntie Jane or pigtail (even tho I got mites), I can kill mites I don’t care, and they really just redistribute what they buy from the local nurseries to them so they probably got it with mites anyway.. mainely organics if you don’t mind spending a chunk of change.. coffee pot is legit but he sort of took a break, you could message him tho he might still help you out, he helped me out.. legend farms doesn’t have any listings but he’s also legit and you could message him and see if he has anything or will take any orders. I’ve been talking to all star clones and he was honest with me in telling me that he has tested some but not everything he has and he is looking into testing, what he did test came back negative. I was interested in 2 strains he has and one he said he hasnt ever tested and the other he has but it had been a few months, so it seems like he’s an honest dude as far as I can tell and once he does start testing everything he has he would likely be a solid vendor.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 21, 2022)

Yeah strainly reviews are a farce. It's basically just reviews on shipping. Can't go by them at all.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 22, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah strainly reviews are a farce. It's basically just reviews on shipping. Can't go by them at all.


That is why I like this thread. Much more informative


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> And for some reason they banned ajn I think because so many people gave them positive reviews they got annoyed as hes not one of the paying advertisers. Seemed like the only positive reviews were for ajn cause all the other vendors are a crap shoot,As far as what I have read over the years.
> Just my 2 cents


thats not at all what happened please dont spread bullshit


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 22, 2022)

sunni said:


> please dont spread bullshit


The internet excels at this


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Aug 22, 2022)

TwitchVee said:


> Copycat = Logic from THCfarmer and he is a known crook. Google that one


I had wondered if the account @dlively11 is him too


----------



## howchill (Aug 22, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had asked on discord many had bad reviews for Get Seeds Right Here


What did they say


----------



## howchill (Aug 22, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I was looking into them for a few seed packs until I asked around. There was enough stories to steer clear of them.


What do they do with the packs?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 22, 2022)

sunni said:


> thats not at all what happened please dont spread bullshit


So what happened? Are they coming back?


----------



## howchill (Aug 22, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not to beat you while you're down but why didn't you just do what he did instead of sending your stuff and expecting him to do all the work? I mean you kinda set yourself up to get hustled.
> 
> I'll give people cuts I have and not expect nor want anything in exchange except credit, which is shitty Savage won't even do that for you.
> 
> ...


What do you charge for an upfront payment ?


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 22, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Kaka’s nic the bruiser is nice, maybe a little underrated even. Been growing it for few years already, it’s gotta nice mix of floral citrus and gas that translates well, also pretty good potency… nine weeks with a good yield, nice neon green coloration. I got this from strainly so I’m not sure if he still has it.View attachment 5184419


Leafdoctor stuff shouldnt be slept on.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 22, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> It seems there are mixed reviews on most of the people on strainly. I’m eyeballing a couple things from Pig Tail, Get seeds right here, microbros and fireside. Seems like mostly positive reviews. Any reason I should pull the trigger on one from each?


There's alot of drama with GSRH recently. Theyve also sold stuff with Hops this year, we've been eying the studio54 but not sure what to do.

Pig Tails is legit specially with their sourced genetics.

Microbros/mainly is also legit, just got to catch them on a sale. They do test everything now cuz they did pass shit last year but damn they fixed that up for sure.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 22, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Their premium clones aren't to high priced but yeah that list below is high


I trust Boston with their genetics, love how they now have a QR code right on their clone tags that show all the testing for that strain. def worth the prices


----------



## Mattbryson (Aug 22, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> I trust Boston with their genetics, love how they now have a QR code right on their clone tags that show all the testing for that strain. def worth the prices


Thats how I feel I got a good amount of there clones always been happy I rather pay more and keep a clean garden and get legit cuts ,down time isn't cheap


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 22, 2022)

Archive telling all these clone dudes how to test and prove clean stock on IG today … level up HpLvd spreaders


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 22, 2022)

If only they shipped


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 22, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> There's alot of drama with GSRH recently. Theyve also sold stuff with Hops this year, we've been eying the red velvet but not sure what to do.


I'd ask for proof of a recent test since GSRH claims to not only test but double test. They are sponsored with mhVerify and DeltaLeaf (they sell deltaleaf kits on their site). They have posts with mhVerify on their IG, that's the $900 24 test at home kit and $700 per 24 refill.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 22, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I'd ask for proof of a recent test since GSRH claims to not only test but double test. They are sponsored with mhVerify and DeltaLeaf (they sell deltaleaf kits on their site). They have posts with mhVerify on their IG, that's the $900 24 test at home kit and $700 per 24 refill.


You said GSRH was just a bank and the clones were coming from the vendors in which that would mean GSRH has zero control over the testing. 
Also you had said something about Auntie Janes having complaints on Reddit but never posted any proof.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 22, 2022)

I just ask recently so we shall see if they say anything. a close friend got 6 cuts from them and 3 of them was positive so meh


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 22, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> $700 per 24 refill.


jeez that's more than it cost to just send out samples to a legit lab


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 22, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> You said GSRH was just a bank and the clones were coming from the vendors in which that would mean GSRH has zero control over the testing.
> Also you had said something about Auntie Janes having complaints on Reddit but never posted any proof.


Not what I said, I said some.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 22, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> jeez that's more than it cost to just send out samples to a legit lab


Yeah it's crazy expensive for the home kits. MH Verify - MH Verify


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 23, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Not what I said, I said some.


So how do you know which is which? They all say HLVD free on them.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 23, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> So how do you know which is which? They all say HLVD free on them.


You could ask him what's in house. And ask for a semi-recent negative test since he posts pics of mhverify and flaunts his deltaleaf partnership he should be able to on anything he's keeping. He's added several new strains just here in the last week ask about those too and where they came from etc.

Beleaf explicitly says ships from Beleaf and that is how he rolls with Brotanical too so I know that one 100% for sure and it's posted. Anything that is legit Beleaf through a vendor comes from Beleaf. Speaking of, MMJGlassPro did an IG giveaway of a Beleaf clone and he made it right for the winner when they arrived dead and snapped from MMJ and Beleaf was pretty adamant he'd reach out to MMJ so it doesn't happen again. I'm not overly familiar with MMJ Glass Pro though.


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> So what happened? Are they coming back?


no they wont be allowed back they have a ban on their account, 

They were originally asked to stop advertising their products, and they tried to "take over" the thread by making it entirely about their business, doing marketing, doing customer service via our forum. 

I Explained the rules on marketing etc. and why its not allowed for unpaid advertisers, they did not like that 
than they had people advertise FOR them, to try to by pass the rule set, explain again they could not do that 

than I removed them from the thread since they took issue with the rules, than they proceeded to spend eons in my inbox calling me names, trying to antagonize a fight with me because i did not allow them to free advertise. 


I don't have an issue when people come into our forum to recommend companies , or talk about experiences, that is in general exactly what our forum is for in specific parts like the strainly thread, seedbank reviews its pretty self explanatory that those are there to review 

I have rules that we don't allowed companies to come online and market their products and utilize our forum for customer service inquiries unless they are a paid advertiser, and those companies stick to threads about them or the advertising locations 

AJN didn't want to follow the rules, than they got upset and restored to harassment and name calling when they were told several times to stop

We have plenty of people who run businesses that use our forum without stepping over the line of the rules and they have been members for years with very minimal issues maybe once in a blue moon they overstep andtheir post is deleted and they go oops sorry, and they continue to be happy forum members, 

But this case was temper tantrums over post deletions, explanations of the rules, harassment and name calling in private messages over the rules.
its just silly at the end of the day 

Thats what happened in the long nut shell


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 23, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> There's alot of drama with GSRH recently. Theyve also sold stuff with Hops this year, we've been eying the studio54 but not sure what to do.
> 
> Pig Tails is legit specially with their sourced genetics.
> 
> Microbros/mainly is also legit, just got to catch them on a sale. They do test everything now cuz they did pass shit last year but damn they fixed that up for sure.


I was just looking at microbros but way out of my price range. I would need some legit verification if I was to spend that much lol


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 23, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I was just looking at microbros but way out of my price range. I would need some legit verification if I was to spend that much lol


Totally get that! And they will if you ask and they always down with package deals. But yea sometimes you can get them on a sale, they send out amazing looking snips. They work with Freshwater genetics now and alot of the stuff they have are their own pheno hunted stock. Been eying their Pure Jokerz for a minute.


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 23, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Totally get that! And they will if you ask and they always down with package deals. But yea sometimes you can get them on a sale, they send out amazing looking snips. They work with Freshwater genetics now and alot of the stuff they have are their own pheno hunted stock. Been eying their Pure Jokerz for a minute.


Grabbed a few from microbe a while back, no complaints really other than a little pm that turned up in quarantine. The weather was freezing so they didn’t make it until the 3rd time, he was decent enough to resend twice free of charge.
Tbh his snips were some of the healthiest I’ve gotten and barely fit in the tackle box. He’s got them priced a little high, but has some decent selections . Pics are Dante’s inferno and Black cherry garlic, nugs are white truffle cheese.


----------



## GreenMindToo (Aug 23, 2022)

Microb Bros Dante’s Inferno 

the boys might be the best on strainly, my mother room is looking like their list.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 24, 2022)

Looks similar to black velvet cut, anyone else grab those for free? Mine get here in a couple days.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 24, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Looks similar to black velvet cut, anyone else grab those for free? Mine get here in a couple days.


I did, he sent you tracking for the BV cut? I haven't heard anything..


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 24, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I did, he sent you tracking for the BV cut? I haven't heard anything..


Yep. Even emailed me out of the blue to say they were coming this week.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 24, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yep. Even emailed me out of the blue to say they were coming this week.


Maybe you got your order in before me and he ran out of cuts and will have the veg the moms out some more for people that ordered later on..


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 24, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Maybe you got your order in before me and he ran out of cuts and will have the veg the moms out some more for people that ordered later on..


I ordered Aug 7th at 1pm CT. I think I was fairly early, but the first batch was last week so I was second round.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 24, 2022)

He messaged me 3 days ago that my cut would be going out this week and should arrive by Saturday


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 24, 2022)

Mine was on August 8th and I haven’t received a notification yet. According to their discord they’re pretty swamped. I just hope mine make it alive seeing as they send through regular mail and it’s still hot out my way.


----------



## howchill (Aug 24, 2022)

*Prestige Clones?*


----------



## howchill (Aug 24, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I actually ended up with a free breeders cut from Beleaf one of the White Truffle crosses. I wasn't even sure if I should take it because "free" is a lot less cool with this viroid going around. It looks pretty shabby right now due to spending TEN DAYS in transit in a "2 day" Express envelope, so I have it isolated and will grow it out for a month, then test one of the lower leaves. I have a tight little group of friends who also grow and share cuts, and everyone is now officially freaked out after that positive test and are getting all their cuts tested. I hope all those folks on strainly really are testing, this situation is out of control at the moment, we just don't have enough of the right people taking it seriously. Beleaf and Cookies and ANY breeder/clone seller need to start using testing as a selling point for their product AND provide proof of regular testing-this should be all over their Insta. The problem is, not enough people are concerned enough to force their hand yet.


How did this turn out?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 25, 2022)

howchill said:


> *Prestige Clones?*


I think I read on a comment somewhere on here that someone tossed their Blue Cookies from them because it was looking like it was infected but I don't think they ever tested


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 25, 2022)

Never bought clones before on Strainly. I signed up but have no clue what to do after that. One of the sellers I tried to buy from had a message box pop up after you click "buy now". What was I supposed to say? Please send juicy clone. Thanks

Another seller only takes paypal from "friend and family".

Any tips for buying clones there?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Never bought clones before on Strainly. I signed up but have no clue what to do after that. One of the sellers I tried to buy from had a message box pop up after you click "buy now". What was I supposed to say? Please send juicy clone. Thanks
> 
> Another seller only takes paypal from "friend and family".
> 
> Any tips for buying clones there?


The friends and family option is just to avoid paying fees. Anyone can send money as a "friend" so you can still order and pay that way even if you don't know them.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The friends and family option is just to avoid paying fees. Anyone can send money as a "friend" so you can still order and pay that way even if you don't know them.


that being said you are not protected by paypal if you choose to use friends and family, if you need to file a charge back not sure you would with clones though


----------



## TCH (Aug 25, 2022)

sunni said:


> that being said you are not protected by paypal if you choose to use friends and family, if you need to file a charge back not sure you would with clones though


Yes. This. Any time you are dealing with someone you don't know, I highly recommend not using friends and family. That said, I will offer to cover the fees associated with the standard option. I believe it is 4-6%. Small price to pay to have some protection if you get scammed.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2022)

TCH said:


> Yes. This. Any time you are dealing with someone you don't know, I highly recommend not using friends and family. That said, I will offer to cover the fees associated with the standard option. I believe it is 4-6%. Small price to pay to have some protection if you get scammed.


Its a business fee, buyers are not responsible to us small businesses or any business when paying for fees

Never feel obligated to cover the fee, that is in itself business fees which are account for when you pay your taxes.

As a small business myself,i have fees from paypal, shopify, afterpay, shop pay, klarna etc Those fees are accounted for in my pricing and and taxes later, they are apart of running an ecommerce business. 

If im someone who tries to skimp and make people pay or use a unsafe business transaction thats not good for business. and its a great way to get a bunch of slander and shit claims against you. 

its not even worth it imho if youre a business just pay the 6 cents or whatever the fuck it is


----------



## TCH (Aug 25, 2022)

sunni said:


> Its a business fee, buyers are not responsible to us small businesses or any business when paying for fees
> 
> Never feel obligated to cover the fee, that is in itself business fees which are account for when you pay your taxes.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I just make the offer to cover it when dealing with individuals and what not for my protection. With true business, if they are a stand-up operation, I would fully expect them to not ask me to pay f&f.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 25, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Never bought clones before on Strainly. I signed up but have no clue what to do after that. One of the sellers I tried to buy from had a message box pop up after you click "buy now". What was I supposed to say? Please send juicy clone. Thanks
> 
> Another seller only takes paypal from "friend and family".
> 
> Any tips for buying clones there?


I have bought clones three times so far. All three used friends and family with paypal. No problems at all.

I would just ask the seller what they have in stock and go from there. Also follow along with this thread and you will get a good idea of what vendors are reliable.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 25, 2022)

I suggest using the search button for the vendors. There is reviews here for most the vendors on strainly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2022)

sunni said:


> that being said you are not protected by paypal if you choose to use friends and family, if you need to file a charge back not sure you would with clones though


Oh yeah


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I would like to get some nice clones soon. I have a friend who wants Rollex OG from Devils Harvest. So far I can only find it in seed form overseas.


----------



## MOMedical (Aug 25, 2022)

Black Velvet cuts arrived safe and sound and in good shape.


----------



## Mulder420 (Aug 25, 2022)

thinking our BV cuts are coming in a few weeks after they let their moms heal a bit


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah


You totally would


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 26, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I would like to get some nice clones soon. I have a friend who wants Rollex OG from Devils Harvest. So far I can only find it in seed form overseas.


They don’t sell the cut. You can order their seeds to the US through midweeksong. 45$ for a 10 pack. I went on the same mission for a co-worker and we ended up getting the banner #3 as a replacement since they didn’t want to hunt packs. Also it’s “Rolex OG Kush”. Shortening makes the search weird.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> They don’t sell the cut. You can order their seeds to the US through midweeksong. 45$ for a 10 pack. I went on the same mission for a co-worker and we ended up getting the banner #3 as a replacement since they didn’t want to hunt packs. Also it’s “Rolex OG Kush”. Shortening makes the search weird.


I ordered from them a long time ago. Good service and took about the same time to get here that Attitude does. Thanks for the reply


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Aug 29, 2022)

Anyone ever dealt with Raw Dog genetics??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Anyone ever dealt with Raw Dog genetics??


Naw but I've fucked with a few raw dog Diana's or a couple old 6 pack Patties for a late night booty call.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 31, 2022)

Any ideas how a person can get 3 feedback?
disappointed learning this after signing up.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 31, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Any ideas how a person can get 3 feedback?
> disappointed learning this after signing up.


buying stuff and giving feedback and asking for feedback....back.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2022)

The whole get 3 feedbacks to start selling is dumb, imo. Why would I want to buy anything off strainly if I'm just trying to pedal gear? 

Just have a set 1 time fee to be a vendor, simple.

Like having 3 feedbacks is gonna stop a scammer lmao


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2022)

Breedersdirect had a restock


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The whole get 3 feedbacks to start selling is dumb, imo. Why would I want to buy anything off strainly if I'm just trying to pedal gear?
> 
> Just have a set 1 time fee to be a vendor, simple.
> 
> Like having 3 feedbacks is gonna stop a scammer lmao


I feel the same way, im not really interested in acquiring more shit just to be able to unload some of my collection. I need to find someone that is willing to make some cheap $5 listings so I can just get the feedback needed to sell.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 31, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The whole get 3 feedbacks to start selling is dumb, imo. Why would I want to buy anything off strainly if I'm just trying to pedal gear?
> 
> Just have a set 1 time fee to be a vendor, simple.
> 
> Like having 3 feedbacks is gonna stop a scammer lmao


foreal. i sign up bc I need money and they want me to spend money. Lol
they had a books section listed and thought cool, I’ll buy some books and nothing listed


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I feel the same way, im not really interested in acquiring more shit just to be able to unload some of my collection. I need to find someone that is willing to make some cheap $5 listings so I can just get the feedback needed to sell.


Force of nature gave me two feedbacks because one was a freebie so that I had enough


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 31, 2022)

Buyer beware! seedcanary.com has stopped responding to messages once asked about HLV tests.They claimed to me that they test so I asked for the lab and I haven't heard back. Also more importantly A vendor on this site is a known shyster and spreader of HLV I let them know and they said that they would look into it, I've since offered him proof of who this vendor really is as well as correspondence with strainly about this douche and haven't heard anything back at all, this is all over the course of over a month..


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 1, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Buyer beware! seedcanary.com has stopped responding to messages once asked about HLV tests.They claimed to me that they test so I asked for the lab and I haven't heard back. Also more importantly A vendor on this site is a known shyster and spreader of HLV I let them know and they said that they would look into it, I've since offered him proof of who this vendor really is as well as correspondence with strainly about this douche and haven't heard anything back at all, this is all over the course of over a month..


Who is the vendor?? Not rawdoggenetics, right? lol 
It is like they tell you in the name how you are about to get it.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The whole get 3 feedbacks to start selling is dumb, imo. Why would I want to buy anything off strainly if I'm just trying to pedal gear?
> 
> Just have a set 1 time fee to be a vendor, simple.
> 
> Like having 3 feedbacks is gonna stop a scammer lmao


Strainly is exactly how Ebay used to be back in like 2002, I have no doubt there is mass fraud going on. There was so much fraud on Ebay at one point that they caved and started insuring sales. People used to buy a ton of little items on Ebay, get 100+ good reviews, then put a bunch of expensive stuff up for auction and just take the money and run. This was so common on Ebay, and virtually risk free for the scammer, so I'm sure people have realized Strainly is set up exactly the same way, with the same vulnerabilities. People should only buy from the strainly vendors that others have had good luck with in this thread, don't try ANY NEW vendors-you have to worry about outright fraud on the one hand, and HpLVd on the other (solution: ALWAYS test everything from strainly and isolate it).


----------



## sosincere (Sep 1, 2022)

Chem4, Gush Mints, and AJ Sour from Bens Nursery are all looking great day 42


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 1, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Strainly is exactly how Ebay used to be back in like 2002, I have no doubt there is mass fraud going on. There was so much fraud on Ebay at one point that they caved and started insuring sales. People used to buy a ton of little items on Ebay, get 100+ good reviews, then put a bunch of expensive stuff up for auction and just take the money and run. This was so common on Ebay, and virtually risk free for the scammer, so I'm sure people have realized Strainly is set up exactly the same way, with the same vulnerabilities. People should only buy from the strainly vendors that others have had good luck with in this thread, don't try ANY NEW vendors-you have to worry about outright fraud on the one hand, and HpLVd on the other (solution: ALWAYS test everything from strainly and isolate it).


It is lame how some people can be. I have contacted many but most just seem to be about the sale.


sosincere said:


> Chem4, Gush Mints, and AJ Sour from Bens Nursery are all looking great day 42View attachment 5190953View attachment 5190954


Ben's nursery says they test for HLVD but when I asked about their testing they ghosted me. Kind of turned me off to them.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> It is lame how some people can be. I have contacted many but most just seem to be about the sale.
> 
> Ben's nursery says they test for HLVD but when I asked about their testing they ghosted me. Kind of turned me off to them.


I like Ben's selection (if it's real) and prices, but I have zero confidence in them as well I've sent messages to so many of these sellers, and the majority get squirrely when asked about HLVD, and ask about testing and actually seeing test results? Forget about it! I've had maybe two provide real looking test results. I'd like to see a picture of a test result in every Strainly listing.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 1, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I like Ben's selection (if it's real) and prices, but I have zero confidence in them as well I've sent messages to so many of these sellers, and the majority get squirrely when asked about HLVD, and ask about testing and actually seeing test results? Forget about it! I've had maybe two provide real looking test results. I'd like to see a picture of a test result in every Strainly listing.


Their prices are good compared to most but I just got turned off by the ghosting when asking for some info.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 1, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Their prices are good compared to most but I just got turned off by the ghosting when asking for some info.


Just cuz they are cheap doesnt mean its any good


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 1, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Just cuz they are cheap doesnt mean its any good


Didn't think cheap but more reasonably priced I guess. I haven't shopped with Ben's nursery but I haven't paid more than $50 a clone so far and I have been very satisfied.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 1, 2022)

A little bit off topic but can any one recommend reputable clone vendors in LA? Im headed there early October, and wouldnt mind sourcing a couple new things.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> A little bit off topic but can any one recommend reputable clone vendors in LA? Im headed there early October, and wouldnt mind sourcing a couple new things.


Buds and roses has some really nice cuts from purple city genetics


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 1, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Buds and roses has some really nice cuts from purple city genetics


seems like PCG And The Clone Guy are the two man clone suppliers for the city. Looks like PCG does hplvd testing, but not clear on the clone guy


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 1, 2022)

You might be able to find some CLTVTD still also. They will have another drop or two by then.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> A little bit off topic but can any one recommend reputable clone vendors in LA? Im headed there early October, and wouldnt mind sourcing a couple new things.


Green dragon in north Hollywood along with buds and Roses. I've tested all my cuts from both places with tumi genomics and they all came back clean. About 5 from each. Both places are about 10 minutes from each other. You can find pics of some of the green dragon cuts by following derrick.greendragon on Instagram.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> seems like PCG And The Clone Guy are the two man clone suppliers for the city. Looks like PCG does hplvd testing, but not clear on the clone guy


I got a papaya from pcg that tested positive. So I'd still be somewhat wary of pcg cuts. I also got a few that tested negative though.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 1, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Buds and roses has some really nice cuts from purple city genetics


I think buds and roses started with pcg cuts but started doing their own in house mothering with the cuts a while ago so kind of pcg and kind of not. Probably better that they aren't cause they've been cleaner since they haven't been coming direct from pcg but you still get the same genetics.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 1, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Green dragon in north Hollywood along with buds and Roses. I've tested all my cuts from both places with tumi genomics and they all came back clean. About 5 from each. Both places are about 10 minutes from each other. You can find pics of some of the green dragon cuts by following derrick.greendragon on Instagram.


This place (Green Dragon Hollywood) has an HLVD positive review on weedmaps FWIW. Zookies clone.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 1, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> This place (Green Dragon Hollywood) has an HLVD positive review on weedmaps FWIW. Zookies clone.


Personally I'll keep going back and I'll also just keep getting tests as well. Seems there isn't any place that you can't find a review claiming they're hlvd positive. The cuts I got were all healthy and tested negative and flowered nicely. I did get fungus gnats in their rockwool but that's easily taken care of.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 1, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Personally I'll keep going back and I'll also just keep getting tests as well. Seems there isn't any place that you can't find a review claiming they're hlvd positive. The cuts I got were all healthy and tested negative and flowered nicely. I did get fungus gnats in their rockwool but that's easily taken care of.


Yep pretty much anywhere you can sit and find one.

Archive on IG posted their tests for all 40 mother's negative, wish everyone did this or were required to.

Imagine if every dispensary clone had to come with a negative test result.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 1, 2022)

I know Green Dragon had HLV back in 2019 but that was 2019. I would trust them now for i know they test. You can test and still have it which is kindof scary. Sometimes it can take 4 months to actually show up.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 1, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yep pretty much anywhere you can sit and find one.
> 
> Archive on IG posted their tests for all 40 mother's negative, wish everyone did this or were required to.
> 
> Imagine if every dispensary clone had to come with a negative test result.


Like the specific clone was tested or from the mother plant?


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 1, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Like the specific clone was tested or from the mother plant?


Mother plant for sure. Test, then take cuttings and put both on the label.

Testing every single clone would be unrealistic with the cost of testing still.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 1, 2022)

A vendor I would avoid there is harborside sells cuts that say they're from flrish farms on the tag. I got 2 clones from them and 1 of them a mimosa tested positive about 3 months ago. Within the past year is when I've obtained them and tested them. Surprisingly to me all of the dark heart clones tested negative. I tested a total of 23 from dark heart, purple city genetics, green dragon, buds and roses, and harborside and only harborside and pcg came back positive.

This is everything I've tested that came back negative.

Slurricane #7 - Cowboy cut - Buds and Roses
Blue Dream - Santa Cruz cut - Dark Heart
Strawberry Mango Haze - Green Dragon
Purple Punch - Clone Guy
Wedding Cake - Jbeezy cut - Buds and Roses
Gmo - skunkmasterflex - Buds and Roses
Grape Ape - Dark Heart
Strawberry Cough - Dark Heart
Rainbow Belts #20 - BDSC

Chili Verde - Buds and Roses
Blueberry Muffins #10 - Dark Heart
Cherry Dosidos - FLRish Farms
Old Family Purple - Green Dragon
Super Lemon Haze - Franco cut - Buds and Roses
Papaya Punch - Green Dragon
Blueberry Shortcake #4 - Green Dragon
Zkittlez - Hikei

Purple Z - Universal Nursery
Apple Fritter - lumpys - Purple City Genetics
Grape Stomper - Green Dragon
Bubba Kush - Green Dragon


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 2, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Mother plant for sure. Test, then take cuttings and put both on the label.
> 
> Testing every single clone would be unrealistic with the cost of testing still.


That is why I went with Auntie Jane because they had all their mother plants tested and posted results and most of their plants have been tested by people on here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 2, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> That is why I went with Auntie Jane because they had all their mother plants tested and posted results and most of their plants have been tested by people on here.


Good choice in my experience


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> A vendor I would avoid there is harborside sells cuts that say they're from flrish farms on the tag. I got 2 clones from them and 1 of them a mimosa tested positive about 3 months ago. Within the past year is when I've obtained them and tested them. Surprisingly to me all of the dark heart clones tested negative. I tested a total of 23 from dark heart, purple city genetics, green dragon, buds and roses, and harborside and only harborside and pcg came back positive.
> 
> This is everything I've tested that came back negative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your list of neg tests! I always like to see what folks are testing. I've only tested one DH cut but it was clean, which I do expect from them at this point, having their own testing service and promoting HpLVd awareness the way they have.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 2, 2022)

Get seeds right here is doing premium clones for 99 dollars Labor Day sale starting monday


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Good choice in my experience


The clones are looking great and I just got Glazed Apricot Gelato in this week. They came a day late in the mail but the clones were in great condition. Auntie Jane still hooked me up with a 20 dollar credit for the late shipping. Definitely very happy so far


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 2, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> The clones are looking great and I just got Glazed Apricot Gelato in this week. They came a day late in the mail but the clones were in great condition. Auntie Jane still hooked me up with a 20 dollar credit for the late shipping. Definitely very happy so far


How to order from AJN?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 2, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> How to order from AJN?


Not sure if they are back on strainly but they have instagram and email I know of.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 2, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Get seeds right here is doing premium clones for 99 dollars Labor Day sale starting monday


I saw that, I'll probably grab a couple.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 2, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Get seeds right here is doing premium clones for 99 dollars Labor Day sale starting monday


Ugh its so tempting but dont think i can trust the testing since they do have positive tests recently


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 2, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Ugh its so tempting but dont think i can trust the testing since they do have positive tests recently


Can you share a link to that?


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 2, 2022)

Just an update on my clones from bens nursery.. cherry ak is top shelf bud.. I'll be keeping it around for awhile. Nycd is alright bud, decent smoke I dont feel it's a keeper. GMO just got the chop today...beautiful plant its prolly going to be one of the heaviest yielding plants to ever come out of my tents.likley will run it a few more times. Can't wait to sample. Bruce banner # 3 seems like a decent plant but i think its gunna go the same way as the NYCD it will come down next week... blue dream in only around 5 Weeks atm, it's an easy plant to grow with a nice smell, should be decent bud.

Up next I have some red velvet from grandiflora, slurty3 from pcg and a slurricane pheno all from a buddy in Cali...having him shop for me and shipping it was much much cheaper. I also have the clearwater bv cuts on the way. I'll likley never order from strainly again. It was an alright experince, but I've figured out everything is way way overpriced even on the low end.get on discord and make some friends. That's where you wanna get cuts from imo.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Can you share a link to that?


Let me see if I can get it, a buddy showed it to us in person. 4 of them came up positive. Just feel like 4 is alot


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Just an update on my clones from bens nursery.. cherry ak is top shelf bud.. I'll be keeping it around for awhile. Nycd is alright bud, decent smoke I dont feel it's a keeper. GMO just got the chop today...beautiful plant its prolly going to be one of the heaviest yielding plants to ever come out of my tents.likley will run it a few more times. Can't wait to sample. Bruce banner # 3 seems like a decent plant but i think its gunna go the same way as the NYCD it will come down next week... blue dream in only around 5 Weeks atm, it's an easy plant to grow with a nice smell, should be decent bud.
> 
> Up next I have some red velvet from grandiflora, slurty3 from pcg and a slurricane pheno all from a buddy in Cali...having him shop for me and shipping it was much much cheaper. I also have the clearwater bv cuts on the way. I'll likley never order from strainly again. It was an alright experince, but I've figured out everything is way way overpriced even on the low end.get on discord and make some friends. That's where you wanna get cuts from imo.


Honestly thats prob the best way, Everyone needs to know someone is Cali lol. Or get it direct. Discord can also be hit or miss and alot of drama just like strainly lol


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 3, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Honestly thats prob the best way, Everyone needs to know someone is Cali lol. Or get it direct. Discord can also be hit or miss and alot of drama just like strainly lol


Alot easier to find folks with a ton of postive feedback from others. The discord I'm in self polices pretty strongly... within a few hours I had a half a dozen diffrent providers that all had a year + feedback. There still is drama, no doubt, but there's enough info usally to figure out the cause and who to avoid.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Alot easier to find folks with a ton of postive feedback from others. The discord I'm in self polices pretty strongly... within a few hours I had a half a dozen diffrent providers that all had a year + feedback. There still is drama, no doubt, but there's enough info usally to figure out the cause and who to avoid.


How does it work? Do you offer them extra money?? What is the pricing like and what are their experiences? I am not sure I would just trust some random person to send clones.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> How does it work? Do you offer them extra money?? What is the pricing like and what are their experiences? I am not sure I would just trust some random person to send clones.


They are just as random as strainly. People vend and others buy and review.

Discord is as good as the server your in. Overall it's too disjointed for me but if you keep it to just a few good servers it's manageable


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> They are just as random as strainly. People vend and others buy and review.
> 
> Discord is as good as the server your in. Overall it's too disjointed for me but if you keep it to just a few good servers it's manageable


at least here we have reviews of vendors and some have been around for sometime. I am just trying to see what the difference is in comparison to what pigtails gardens does. Basically the same thing.


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 3, 2022)

Whats the server?


----------



## mudballs (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> No extra money, guys usally advertise their services, most servers have a dedicated Channel for clone trading and reviews. It's not hard to find the right ppl. If they don't deliver most admins will ban the perpetrator...tbh it's easier, cheaper and probally more safe.


Where did you get that crazy avatar pic...what am i looking at here..a beaker headed Edward scissorhands? 0.o


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> No extra money, guys usally advertise their services, most servers have a dedicated Channel for clone trading and reviews. It's not hard to find the right ppl. If they don't deliver most admins will ban the perpetrator...tbh it's easier, cheaper and probally more safe.


I am good with sending random people money on discord. I find it hard to trust that some "good Samaritan" wants to just help me out when I look at how the landscape of the clone prices are already


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

That is like trusting all the women on Ashley Madison


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I am good with sending random people money on discord. I find it hard to trust that some "good Samaritan" wants to just help me out when I look at how the landscape of the clone prices are already


Your still paying them over market price man. Their time is worth something. ..Just not 100 + bucks a cut. If you don't wanna do it, then don't. I shared my experince with both platforms...and by far discord servers are the way to go imo. Strainlys review system is tilted so you never see most bad reviews... Same with seedbank clone sellers. Brotanical gardens was charging 250 dollars for a Mac cross that no one has heard of just a few weeks ago. Why would I pay that when I can get a Mac 1 clone for less than 75 bucks shipped?... from a seller with 50+ postive reviews on a discord server they have no control on.... But Do you big dog.


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 3, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Where did you get that crazy avatar pic...what am i looking at here..a beaker headed Edward scissorhands? 0.o


Can't remember where I picked it up, one of the forums I'm on...but not sure witch one.


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 3, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> Whats the server?


Pm me.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I am good with sending random people money on discord. I find it hard to trust that some "good Samaritan" wants to just help me out when I look at how the landscape of the clone prices are already


If you network with the right ones you would be amazed.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Your still paying them over market price man. Their time is worth something. ..Just not 100 + bucks a cut. If you don't wanna do it, then don't. I shared my experince with both platforms...and by far discord servers are the way to go imo. Strainlys review system is tilted so you never see most bad reviews... Same with seedbank clone sellers. Brotanical gardens was charging 250 dollars for a Mac cross that no one has heard of just a few weeks ago. Why would I pay that when I can get a Mac 1 clone for less than 75 bucks shipped?... from a seller with 50+ postive reviews on a discord server they have no control on.... But Do you big dog.


I mean if thats what you want to do do it. Sounds like strainly 2.0 to me but even shadier..

Probably an easy way to get HLVD too. I doubt these people are doing testing.


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I mean if thats what you want to do do it. Sounds like strainly 2.0 to me but even shadier..
> 
> Probably an easy way to get HLVD too. I doubt these people are doing testing.


Again, do you..meanwhile I'm over here enjoying long term members posting clone lists like this... Have fun with strainly.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I mean if thats what you want to do do it. Sounds like strainly 2.0 to me but even shadier..
> 
> Probably an easy way to get HLVD too. I doubt these people are doing testing.


As the same with strainly no test no purchase.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Again, do you..meanwhile I'm over here enjoying long term members posting clone lists like this... Have fun with strainly.


Do they talk about HLVD testing?? Have people grown out their stuff to make sure it is what it is? 
I am on strainly paying $40 a clone from someone who has tested all their stuff. Posted tests. Have a great reputation and offer one of the best shipping policies I have ever seen. 
Not sure how that is any different than strainly though.


----------



## Grower5744 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Do they talk about HLVD testing?? Have people grown out their stuff to make sure it is what it is?
> I am on strainly paying $40 a clone from someone who has tested all their stuff. Posted tests. Have a great reputation and offer one of the best shipping policies I have ever seen.
> Not sure how that is any different than strainly though.


There's folks that do hlvd testing..and its a daily subject in the server overall...I haven't order from any of them so I can't give you any more insight on it. I'm not really concerned about it myself as I dont keep any cut for more than a year. Ppl around me like to change it up too much.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Do they talk about HLVD testing?? Have people grown out their stuff to make sure it is what it is?
> I am on strainly paying $40 a clone from someone who has tested all their stuff. Posted tests. Have a great reputation and offer one of the best shipping policies I have ever seen.
> Not sure how that is any different than strainly though.


 AJ left a sour taste in my mouth with his never ending novels he wrote and left in my inbox. Also don't want 3 or 4 cuts... Just 1. Plenty of good growers selling tested gear without the headache.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> AJ left a sour taste in my mouth with his never ending novels he wrote and left in my inbox. Also don't want 3 or 4 cuts... Just 1. Plenty of good growers selling tested gear without the headache.


Also without a solid reputation


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Again, do you..meanwhile I'm over here enjoying long term members posting clone lists like this... Have fun with strainly.


Thanks for your blessing lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

Grower5744 said:


> Pm me.


Sounds legit


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Also without a solid reputation


Like who?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Like who?


AJ who you seem to despise


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> AJ left a sour taste in my mouth with his never ending novels he wrote and left in my inbox. Also don't want 3 or 4 cuts... Just 1. Plenty of good growers selling tested gear without the headache.


never left any novels in my inbox so far lol. As far as the 3-4 cuts. They sell 3-4 cuts for the same price someone sells one of them. That was what made them more intriguing. I could grab more strains for the same price.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> AJ who you seem to despise


I was referring to discord suppliers. And I don't despise anyone lol. Where in my post history do I say anything Bad about AJ besides 10 min ago lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I was referring to discord suppliers. And I don't despise anyone lol. Where in my post history do I say anything about AJ besides 10 min ago lol


Out of the blue you bashed him and that is what I was referring to


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 3, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> never left any novels in my inbox so far lol. As far as the 3-4 cuts. They sell 3-4 cuts for the same price someone sells one of them. That was what made them more intriguing. I could grab more strains for the same price.


So what..I don't want 3/4 cuts of the same strain.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Out of the blue you bashed him and that is what I was referring to


And you decided I despise him. Whatever. Moving on


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> So what..I don't want 3/4 cuts of the same strain.


I didn't have to get the same strain. I got one of each clone

Pretty sure it is just 3 minimum of whatever they have rooted


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 3, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> So what..I don't want 3/4 cuts of the same strain.


I bought 5 different strains and got a couple bonus freebies


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sounds legit


It is. I’m in the same server he’s talking about and they seem to be doing good business. For what it’s worth I sent a guy 60 for a grape gas slip and when he saw I lived in Texas he was nervous to send it so he sent my money back right away so Atleast I can say he’s not shady. Others are showing pics of their clones landing in the mail also, but the discord is mostly for trading clones


----------



## mwowner1 (Sep 3, 2022)

I am not a big fan of strainly for a simple reason, reviewing the transaction of souvenirs is perfectly fine. But i wish people could review the results of the souvenirs that they tried. This is strainly's downfall, unless it will be implemented where you can review the actual product purchased, you cant really trust anything on strainly. I just use it as a source to purchase strains and packs that i want to add to my collection, but who really knows how long they have been listed on the platform and how long they have been in the other persons storage. its easy to photo-shop these things as well. Plenty of members can be trusted, but i think the site needs some more transparent reviews.Its a cool concept of an open market for strains and clones but then again gotta be very skeptical about the products you are buying unless they are truly a verifiable source.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 3, 2022)

mwowner1 said:


> I am not a big fan of strainly for a simple reason, reviewing the transaction of souvenirs is perfectly fine. But i wish people could review the results of the souvenirs that they tried. This is strainly's downfall, unless it will be implemented where you can review the actual product purchased, you cant really trust anything on strainly. I just use it as a source to purchase strains and packs that i want to add to my collection, but who really knows how long they have been listed on the platform and how long they have been in the other persons storage. its easy to photo-shop these things as well. Plenty of members can be trusted, but i think the site needs some more transparent reviews.Its a cool concept of an open market for strains and clones but then again gotta be very skeptical about the products you are buying unless they are truly a verifiable source.


We just grab the food from McDonald's...it's later you light them up on FB for being so horrible.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 3, 2022)

mwowner1 said:


> I am not a big fan of strainly for a simple reason, reviewing the transaction of souvenirs is perfectly fine. But i wish people could review the results of the souvenirs that they tried. This is strainly's downfall, unless it will be implemented where you can review the actual product purchased, you cant really trust anything on strainly. I just use it as a source to purchase strains and packs that i want to add to my collection, but who really knows how long they have been listed on the platform and how long they have been in the other persons storage. its easy to photo-shop these things as well. Plenty of members can be trusted, but i think the site needs some more transparent reviews.Its a cool concept of an open market for strains and clones but then again gotta be very skeptical about the products you are buying unless they are truly a verifiable source.


Anyone can edit their reviews on strainly. All you have to do is contact them. 

I've even received emails asking if I wanted to revise a previous review. No one does though. Can't say I blame them either. I'd think twice on leaving a verified negative review on some anonymous clone vendor who has my real name and address. That's what forums like this are for.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

Boston Clone Co new menu


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Boston Clone Co new menu


thx for sharing/. At 1500/cut you think they could spell GP right. 
Maybe that's why its 50% off lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Sep 4, 2022)

Just seen this on discord GSHN test results


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 4, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Just seen this on discord GSHN test results


Thanks for sharing, the more of these positive test results people see, the more likely they are to believe this is a problem and get their moms tested, and just as important, DEMAND testing from their clone/seed vendors. A ton of the positive tests I've seen include the most popular FOTM cuts, and seeing A&B and Gush Mints turn up positive is no surprise.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> thx for sharing/. At 1500/cut you think they could spell GP right.
> Maybe that's why its 50% off lol


That's just the weekly special they always do. BOGO, half off, etc.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 4, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Thanks for sharing, the more of these positive test results people see, the more likely they are to believe this is a problem and get their moms tested, and just as important, DEMAND testing from their clone/seed vendors. A ton of the positive tests I've seen include the most popular FOTM cuts, and seeing A&B and Gush Mints turn up positive is no surprise.



What are the chances of my Fish scale x fish scale by compound genetics having the virus? Do you know dude?


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 4, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> View attachment 5192450
> What are the chances of my Fish scale x fish scale by compound genetics having the virus? Do you know dude?


Im guessing that this pack is golden but what about older packs. yikes.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Boston Clone Co new menu


Those prices are pretty high


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Those prices are pretty high


Seriously, a single plant can produce a hundred clones a month easy. I feel for people outside of legal states


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Those prices are pretty high


Yep, legit ones always are.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yep, legit ones always are.


So you are saying that Auntie Janes Nursery isn't legit since I paid no more than 40 a clone?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> So you are saying that Auntie Janes Nursery isn't legit since I paid no more than 40 a clone?


Boston clone co will work with you on prices, if you're local pickup he'll most likely give you a great deal if grabbing multiple cuts, I grabbed 12 and was hugely discounted.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> So you are saying that Auntie Janes Nursery isn't legit since I paid no more than 40 a clone?


Nah just more of a gamble.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Nah just more of a gamble.


From what I have read, their reputation here and also the fact they have posted test results it does not seem like much of a gamble at all. I did my research before making my first purchase on there. Glad I did.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> So you are saying that Auntie Janes Nursery isn't legit since I paid no more than 40 a clone?


Don’t worry about this guys agenda
I grew all mine out and was pleased with everything except the Apple Fritter
I don’t often find the flavor profiles as advertised but while a heavy yielder apple was not my thought
Hang in there you’ll be rewarded I’m sure
It is a good shortcut to some actual keepers vs hundreds of seeds
A solid $250 investment in my eyes


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Don’t worry about this guys agenda
> I grew all mine out and was pleased with everything except the Apple Fritter
> I don’t often find the flavor profiles as advertised but while a heavy yielder apple was not my thought
> Hang in there you’ll be rewarded I’m sure
> ...


My Apple Fritter was the same. Great yield but tasted like shit and wasn't very potent.

Got my clone from someone else.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> From what I have read, their reputation here and also the fact they have posted test results it does not seem like much of a gamble at all. I did my research before making my first purchase on there. Glad I did.


Awesome. Still rather pay more for guaranteed legit from a big company not on strainly or discord.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Awesome. Still rather pay more for guaranteed legit from a big company not on strainly or discord.


That's if they send you the right clone the first time!
Gsrh sent me the Corey cut of Stardawg instead of Gary Payton, took me close to a year and passing it to people people before they believed me. I sent them pictures of the varrigated leafs and they told me more calmag lol. But I definitely will still buy from them. Especially tomorrow at 100 bucks a cut, I'm in.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Awesome. Still rather pay more for guaranteed legit from a big company not on strainly or discord.


What makes them a "big" company?? A website?


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> That's if they send you the right clone the first time!
> Gsrh sent me the Corey cut of Stardawg instead of Gary Payton, took me close to a year and passing it to people people before they believed me. I sent them pictures of the varrigated leafs and they told me more calmag lol. But I definitely will still buy from them. Especially tomorrow at 100 bucks a cut, I'm in.


We're talking about Boston Clone Co lol.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> What makes them a "big" company?? A website?


Being a big company.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Being a big company.


Does that mean they have a lot of staff or a big production facility?? I am trying to get your logic here. I mean a bigger company would be able to have lower prices. A more craft company would be subjected to the higher prices you would think.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Does that mean they have a lot of staff or a big production facility?? I am trying to get your logic here. I mean a bigger company would be able to have lower prices. A more craft company would be subjected to the higher prices you would think.


That's not how it works.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> That's not how it works.


How what works?? I mean if you look at any of the big clone production companies they usually charge 20-30 a cut.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> How what works?? I mean if you look at any of the big clone production companies they usually charge 20-30 a cut.


That ship anywhere? Beleaf and Boston sure don't. Can you post a link to a big company shipping clones for that cheap?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> That ship anywhere? Beleaf and Boston sure don't. Can you post a link to a big company shipping clones for that cheap?


But what makes them any different than any of the other Strainly/ instagram vendors?? You keep calling them a big company. They have 16 strains which is not much compared to other vendors.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> That ship anywhere? Beleaf and Boston sure don't. Can you post a link to a big company shipping clones for that cheap?


I don't know much about Beleaf but it doesn't seem Boston Clones is on their level


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> We're talking about Boston Clone Co lol.


Whoops


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I don't know much about Beleaf but it doesn't seem Boston Clones is on their level


Beleaf's cheapest shipped clone is $250 and they sell out like crazy. And that's the low tier all the way up to 10K.

I saw Beleaf's deal today on IG is Chimera #1 typically $2K for one clone you get 3.

No labor day deals on clones either just seeds. They're doing well I'd say.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 4, 2022)

wait we are comparing beleaf to boston clone? I think they are both great but not exactly comparable. One is a breeder with a big facility and other is just a nursery.

ANd unless GSHRN is selling the Blue and Yellow Zushi for $100, i dunno if i would risk it


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 4, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> That ship anywhere? Beleaf and Boston sure don't. Can you post a link to a big company shipping clones for that cheap?



Chitown seeds ...and he's just a middle man


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 4, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Does that mean they have a lot of staff or a big production facility?? I am trying to get your logic here. I mean a bigger company would be able to have lower prices. A more craft company would be subjected to the higher prices you would think.


It means they have a website and people think they have “legit” clones but in reality they sourced them from someone else just like anyone else selling clones and these “big companies” that have a ton of cuts aren’t testing regularly for HLV for the obvious reason of cost. Id rather buy from someone that only has 8 strains vs 50. $200 to test ain’t a big deal but someone with 50 strains isn’t paying $1250 to test their strains regularly especially while less informed clients will buy them without testing just because they’re a “big company” lol.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> wait we are comparing beleaf to boston clone? I think they are both great but not exactly comparable. One is a breeder with a big facility and other is just a nursery.


No, they are being used as examples for bigger businesses that ship online and charge higher prices than randoms on strainly.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 4, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Chitown seeds ...and he's just a middle man


Last I checked them out they were just 99% Humboldt Seed Company which they sell for $20 themselves at events all over so their clones don't really ever go for much and are readily available a LOT of places.

Super weird to me that people don't understand the difference in random people on Strainly and actual full scale nurseries and breeders partnered together selling cuts.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 5, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Last I checked them out they were just 99% Humboldt Seed Company which they sell for $20 themselves at events all over so their clones don't really ever go for much and are readily available a LOT of places.
> 
> Super weird to me that people don't understand the difference in random people on Strainly and actual full scale nurseries and breeders partnered together selling cuts.


So by "full scale nursery" you mean it is in their basement because looking at their IG it doesn't look much more than a closet grower selling clones. And $1500 for a Gary "Peyton" cut that is all over the place already. Like pointed out before, they couldn't even spell the name right. "Big company" problems I guess.
So are they run like corporate??? Is that what you mean by being a big business??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Beleaf's cheapest shipped clone is $250 and they sell out like crazy. And that's the low tier all the way up to 10K.
> 
> I saw Beleaf's deal today on IG is Chimera #1 typically $2K for one clone you get 3.
> 
> No labor day deals on clones either just seeds. They're doing well I'd say.


Well they do have you constantly promoting them 
So…


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 5, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> So far I've only tested Pink Box (1/2 positive), Savage (2/2 positive) and threw out both Lab Hollow from obvious dudding.
> 
> AJN has several bad reviews on reddit for dudding and likely hlvd. Like I said, if it's $40 off strainly err on the side of caution.
> 
> Oh and the one Pigtail was clean but she also gets from local events/drops.


Any chance you can throw up a link about the aunt James duds? Thanks


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 5, 2022)

SFV OG from Auntie Jane on day 29


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 5, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Any chance you can throw up a link about the aunt James duds? Thanks


I can find just a single post trash talking AJN (with zero positive test results) on Reddit vs all of the people who have had their cuts tested here. I've tested two of their cuts-the Marshmallow OG and SFV OG and both were clean. The amount charged per clone has NOTHING to do with the likelihood it will be infected with HpLVd when tests cost just $25. Only go by test results, not by the people in this thread hyping up ridiculously expensive clone operations that don't even test their cuts.


----------



## Feijao (Sep 5, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I can find just a single post trash talking AJN (with zero positive test results) on Reddit vs all of the people who have had their cuts tested here. I've tested two of their cuts-the Marshmallow OG and SFV OG and both were clean. The amount charged per clone has NOTHING to do with the likelihood it will be infected with HpLVd when tests cost just $25. Only go by test results, not by the people in this thread hyping up ridiculously expensive clone operations that don't even test their cuts.


My Marshmallow OG from AJN tested negative as well.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 5, 2022)

This is the only one I can find that talks about Auntie Janes Nursery but it looks like it is actually AJN calling out others for not testing. They are the ones who created the post 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Strainly/comments/ui8aa1


----------



## howchill (Sep 5, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Boston clone co will work with you on prices, if you're local pickup he'll most likely give you a great deal if grabbing multiple cuts, I grabbed 12 and was hugely discounted.


 I’m a local what type of discount we talking ?


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks like this is green dragons supposed hlvd positive review as well. I wouldn't quite call this credible for anything, especially if this is the only one.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 5, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Any chance you can throw up a link about the aunt James duds? Thanks


Guys been asked multiple times to provide that link but he just ignores it and keeps trashing ajn......I'm thinking he has an agenda, no surprise he keeps promoting the expensive as fuck Boston clones every chance he gets.

Hey if you don't want the much circulated Gary Payton for 1500 you can get the apple fritter for 500, ya you know the one everyone has and you can get from ajn for 40

@MOMedical any chance you actually provide the link of these multiple negative reviews?


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 5, 2022)

Everyone should do there part on keeping there garden safe if you have been in this hobby along time you know not to trust anyone ,even with there negative test you don't know what they have done or brought in since that test was done (quarantine) your cuts ,get your own test , even then don't let your mom's touch , santatize pots ,clone domes ,trays tools everything , each one of my clones have there own dome and clone tray I know it's all a pain in the ass but helps save your whole line up and losing everything..


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 5, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Everyone should do there part on keeping there garden safe if you have been in this hobby along time you know not to trust anyone ,even with there negative test you don't know what they have done or brought in since that test was done (quarantine) your cuts ,get your own test , even then don't let your mom's touch , santatize pots ,clone domes ,trays tools everything , each one of my clones have there own dome and clone tray I know it's all a pain in the ass but helps save your whole line up and losing everything..


Agreed. If you're going to take the risk on strainly or discord sellers buy a few tests yourself. Email Tumi and they'll sell you less than the 10 minimum posted.

People love to complain about no testing, then don't test themselves.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 5, 2022)

howchill said:


> I’m a local what type of discount we talking ?


Text them and ask. Probably a lot cheaper in person like Beleaf with his in state menu.

617-913-9552


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 5, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I can find just a single post trash talking AJN (with zero positive test results) on Reddit vs all of the people who have had their cuts tested here. I've tested two of their cuts-the Marshmallow OG and SFV OG and both were clean. The amount charged per clone has NOTHING to do with the likelihood it will be infected with HpLVd when tests cost just $25. Only go by test results, not by the people in this thread hyping up ridiculously expensive clone operations that don't even test their cuts.


Lol I know. @MOMedical said they saw something and then completely ignores when people asked about it. I think it's irresponsible to say shit like that. In my opinion MO should clarify their comment instead of just ducking the questions


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 5, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Looks like this is green dragons supposed hlvd positive review as well. I wouldn't quite call this credible for anything, especially if this is the only one.
> 
> View attachment 5192973


Yeah it's hard to take reviews seriously. Still better than strainly review system but buy some tests from Tumi and have at it. My green dragon PKB was clean and fire.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 5, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Agreed. If you're going to take the risk on strainly or discord sellers buy a few tests yourself. Email Tumi and they'll sell you less than the 10 minimum posted.
> 
> People love to complain about no testing, then don't test themselves.


Don't forget Boston clones..... I would definitely test their stuff as well.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 5, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Don't forget Boston clones..... I would definitely test their stuff as well.


No need.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 5, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah it's hard to take reviews seriously. Still better than strainly review system but buy some tests from Tumi and have at it. My green dragon PKB was clean and fire.


The only one not providing evidence here is you apparently. I am guessing you are actually Boston clones.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 5, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> The only one not providing evidence here is you apparently. I am guessing you are actually Boston clones.


Lol. Welcome to ignore.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 5, 2022)

Meanwhile popping seeds….. Moonbow 112 terps are like wowZZZers …


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 5, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I don't think I would ever buy from Boston Clones


Why? It's only 1500.00 a cutting!!!!


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 5, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Why? It's only 1500.00 a cutting!!!!


750 this week right!!!


----------



## F_T_P! (Sep 5, 2022)

I understand getting cuts from homies or well respected growers in your area but these clone factories are 98% overpriced trash. There are the good ones but they are overshadowed by corporate hacks making money off the backs of those who bring fire genetics to the table. If it were not for all the fucking thirsty ass clone chasers these fools would have no income. Blame yourselves for you weed herpes/AIDS because you fund these clowns. Pop some seeds, give your money to people who have been in the game since day 1.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 5, 2022)

So who got a $99 deal today from GSRH?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 5, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> So who got a $99 deal today from GSRH?


I got the jokerz 31.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 5, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Everyone should do there part on keeping there garden safe if you have been in this hobby along time you know not to trust anyone ,even with there negative test you don't know what they have done or brought in since that test was done (quarantine) your cuts ,get your own test , even then don't let your mom's touch , santatize pots ,clone domes ,trays tools everything , each one of my clones have there own dome and clone tray I know it's all a pain in the ass but helps save your whole line up and losing everything..


I learned this over 20 years of breeding Angelfish and Discus . Never trust another breeder regardless of stature . Protect yourself .


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 5, 2022)

Didn't do the $99 GSRH deal but I did grab three cuts from AJN for $130 and had a $25 credit from late shipping so cost me $105 to get 2 Glazed Apricot Gelatos and a Super Lemon Smac


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 5, 2022)

I wonder how the tsa is now with hemp plants. Seems it's cheaper for a roundtrip ticket to a dispensary than to be paying these silly $1,500 prices.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 5, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I wonder how the tsa is now with hemp plants. Seems it's cheaper for a roundtrip ticket to a dispensary than to be paying these silly $1,500 prices.


This for sure. Get a ticket to the bay and choose what you want and then just ship them to yourself for 18-$30 a tooted clone


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2022)

holy arguing move on


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 5, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I wonder how the tsa is now with hemp plants. Seems it's cheaper for a roundtrip ticket to a dispensary than to be paying these silly $1,500 prices.


All you have to do is mail it back to yourself, less hassle


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 6, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> All you have to do is mail it back to yourself, less hassle


So can a non-local in CA shop at a dispo for cuts or do you need a CA license?


----------



## GreenMindToo (Sep 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> So can a non-local in CA shop at a dispo for cuts or do you need a CA license?


You don't need a Cal license


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 6, 2022)

GreenMindToo said:


> You don't need a Cal license


For $1500 you can really get a nice spot too. I would just stay away from LA lol


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 6, 2022)

Might be smart to stay away from Cali now a days. They are kind of going crazy all over.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 6, 2022)

I wonder if people were paying $1500 for clones off of this mother lol


__
http://instagr.am/p/ChxBy4hv9tU/


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 6, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I wonder if people were paying $1500 for clones off of this mother lol
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ChxBy4hv9tU/


If you dig deep enough you can prolly find dirt on most if not all these sellers I have shop with aj always did me good and boston clone I don't feed into the drama or go back and forth but if you have never did any business with boston clones why do they effect how you feel or about them ? Cause the charge high prices if it works for them why knock it just simply don't shop with them ...


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 6, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> If you dig deep enough you can prolly find dirt on most if not all these sellers I have shop with aj always did me good and boston clone I don't feed into the drama or go back and forth but if you have never did any business with boston clones why do they effect how you feel or about them ? Cause the charge high prices if it works for them why knock it just simply don't shop with them ...


I only posted that because that other person was saying Boston Clones did not need to be tested. I have no problem with their pricing or anything. Not where I would shop though.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 6, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I only posted that because that other person was saying Boston Clones did not need to be tested. I have no problem with their pricing or anything. Not where I would shop though.


I understand I agree they all need to be tested to be sure and even then sounds like you still can't be sure without multiple test on the same mom


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 6, 2022)

at least boston left the comments up and is gonna retest. Its just scary out there.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 6, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> at least boston left the comments up and is gonna retest. Its just scary out there.


What happened?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 6, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> What happened?


Last week they posted a picture of their Grape Pie mother and people commented on the lateral branching and weird leaves saying it looked like HLVD. Not sure if it is but a lot of people thought so. 
I saw the Grape pie still listed on their menu posted sunday though.


----------



## ultrasonoro (Sep 7, 2022)

Be careful about a seller named Hash Nerd on strainly. Pretty good prices and selection, but my cuts all had spider mites. Like really bad.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 7, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Be careful about a seller named Hash Nerd on strainly. Pretty good prices and selection, but my cuts all had spider mites. Like really bad.


I think I saw them when I first started shopping on Strainly but they were under a different name. They have all positive reviews so far though. Could it have been just a single incident or were your clones really infected??


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 7, 2022)

The one thing I hate about strainly is how people can change their names and no one will be the wiser.


----------



## Fluffy Butt (Sep 7, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Be careful about a seller named Hash Nerd on strainly. Pretty good prices and selection, but my cuts all had spider mites. Like really bad.


Honestly when I heard they were in a greenhouse, I figured they would come with something. Spider mites should be one of the easier ones to deal with though, compared to russets or something. Still not good to be spreading that shit around though.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 7, 2022)

Fluffy Butt said:


> Honestly when I heard they were in a greenhouse, I figured they would come with something. Spider mites should be one of the easier ones to deal with though, compared to russets or something. Still not good to be spreading that shit around though.


Yeah, I am good with all of that. No bugs yet fingers crossed!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> at least boston left the comments up and is gonna retest. Its just scary out there.


I saw him say that he ended up trashing the mother plant because he didnt want to take any chances.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

My order from getseedsrighthere is being held by the post office or mail ability? Has this ever happened to anyone before? I’ve never had a problem getting my cuts in the mail


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> My order from getseedsrighthere is being held by the post office or mail ability? Has this ever happened to anyone before? I’ve never had a problem getting my cuts in the mail


I guess depends on how far you are from Denver. My tracking says today, but its definitely not gonna be here today.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I guess depends on how far you are from Denver. My tracking says today, but its definitely not gonna be here today.


Mine was saying that it was coming today also until about an hour ago. I’m in Texas, but never had problems getting clones in the mail. I just sent my boy a clone yesterday and its traveling with no issues


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Mine was saying that it was coming today also until about an hour ago. I’m in Texas, but never had problems getting clones in the mail. I just sent my boy a clone yesterday and its traveling with no issues


Not trying to make you paranoid, but that doesnt sound too good if you live in a non-legal state.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Not trying to make you paranoid, but that doesnt sound too good if you live in a non-legal state.


It’s gotta be a shitty way that they’re shipping then I’ve gotten clones before smh


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> It’s gotta be a shitty way that they’re shipping then I’ve gotten clones before smh


Idk. Regardless of state, is the clone not farm bill compliant? And I think the usps been dropping the ball more and more.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Idk. Regardless of state, is the clone not farm bill compliant? And I think the usps been dropping the ball more and more.


That’s what I’m saying man I thought clones were legal to ship anywhere


----------



## mudballs (Sep 7, 2022)

There's still rules about shipping plants, animals, exotics, invasives, etc.and stil the grey area of schedule 1 vs. thc content...omg we're lucky we got a few postal workers playing along with us and more daily. While we still have some maybe upper echelon postal captains deciding their building will not process the packages while others will. They just are playing the legalese card and seizing package. You know how they have prosecutors not taking certain cases while others still just grind the wheels of justice? That's what i think we have.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2022)

mudballs said:


> There's still rules about shipping plants, animals, exotics, invasives, etc.and stil the grey area of schedule 1 vs. thc content...omg we're lucky we got a few postal workers playing along with us and more daily. While we still have some maybe upper echelon postal captains deciding their building will not process the packages while others will. They just are playing the legalese card and seizing package. You know how they have prosecutors not taking certain cases while others still just grind the wheels of justice? That's what i think we have.


Yeah, state laws still apply.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 7, 2022)

I had a order of Karma's gear confiscated. I got a letter thst cited 3 special regs against what they label a invasive plant and other bullshit names and that my beans were thrown away.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 7, 2022)

I lost 2 orders over 2 yrs...2nd time i was like that's it im a breeder now...


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Idk. Regardless of state, is the clone not farm bill compliant? And I think the usps been dropping the ball more and more.


What’s your tracking status saying now?


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Mine was saying that it was coming today also until about an hour ago. I’m in Texas, but never had problems getting clones in the mail. I just sent my boy a clone yesterday and its traveling with no issues


Sounds like it hit your local post office already if it was to be delivered today . Could be just a staff shortage so I wouldn't panic yet .

I have the words most reliable carrier and for years if he took a day off I'd still get my mail . These days I rarely get it if he's off . He says they just don't have enough help anymore .


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Sounds like it hit your local post office already if it was to be delivered today . Could be just a staff shortage so I wouldn't panic yet .
> 
> I have the words most reliable carrier and for years if he took a day off I'd still get my mail . These days I rarely get it if he's off . He says they just don't have enough help anymore .





Unga Bunga said:


> Sounds like it hit your local post office already if it was to be delivered today . Could be just a staff shortage so I wouldn't panic yet .
> 
> I have the words most reliable carrier and for years if he took a day off I'd still get my mail . These days I rarely get it if he's off . He says they just don't have enough help anymore .


I don’t know if it would say held to determine mailability though if that was the Case. We shall see though


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 7, 2022)

Held to determine mailability sounds like they are probably getting a warrant or whatever they need to see what it is. If it is just a plant though you might be good. If it were actual flower they would definitely confinscate it.


----------



## global3399 (Sep 7, 2022)

It's unfortunately getting confiscated bro. It happened to me once. You and the sender will get a letter soon explaining more but the package won't be delivered if it's saying it's being held to determine mailability. The letter I received said I could contact them to dispute it but I just let it go.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I don’t know if it would say held to determine mailability though if that was the Case. We shall see though


Hopefully they back their shipping and either resend or give you a refund. I didn't see any shipping guarantees on their site


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Hopefully they back their shipping and either resend or give you a refund. I didn't see any shipping guarantees on their site


Yeah dude isn’t responding on discord smh


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 7, 2022)

My two cents 
Holiday mail


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> That means it got seized, they must not ship stealth.


If mine come tomorrow I'll share my experience lol.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> They don't usually send a letter if it's going to be late , so you're probably good. I would definitely watch for viruses and mites from what I hear about Clearwaters clones.


For sure. Yeah. My tracking says on route to destination. I was more referring to the condition of the cut and the stealth packaging. Regardless of seller they get quarantined.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

I emailed gsrh about hlvd testing and results and this was the reply.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 7, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I don’t know if it would say held to determine mailability though if that was the Case. We shall see though


I missed that part , that doesn't look good . Hope it works out regardless of if you get the package .


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I emailed gsrh about hlvd testing and results and this was the reply.


Have you had hlvd in your garden?


----------



## ultrasonoro (Sep 7, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I think I saw them when I first started shopping on Strainly but they were under a different name. They have all positive reviews so far though. Could it have been just a single incident or were your clones really infected??


I didn’t notice it at first, but I’ve only been growing like 3 years, indoor only, I didn’t know what to look for. I wouldn’t say to not buy from them, but I’d consider my options and check my plants real good if I did.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Have you had hlvd in your garden?


Yes unfortunately. Over a year ago give r take. Pink box.. Before I even one what hlvd was.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I emailed gsrh about hlvd testing and results and this was the reply.


I'm worried about my gelato 45. 80% of the plant is fine.. but I tried doing a little bendy bendy and snappy snappy.


a mongo frog said:


> Have you had hlvd in your garden?


I wanna say 80%of the plant is fine. But other day when I tried to bendy bendy, it snappy snappy. I think I'm just gonna put it outside and wash me hands of it.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I missed that part , that doesn't look good . Hope it works out regardless of if you get the package .


We’ll Atleast they emailed back saying they would reship next week if it doesn’t move


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 7, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I'm worried about my gelato 45. 80% of the plant is fine.. but I tried doing a little bendy bendy and snappy snappy.
> I wanna say 80%of the plant is fine. But other day when I tried to bendy bendy, it snappy snappy. I think I'm just gonna put it outside and wash me hands of it.


Does it snap on the branch itself or where it meets the main stem?


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 7, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Does it snap on the branch itself or where it meets the main stem?


Snapped all the way to the main. Like dry twigs.


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Sep 8, 2022)

This is how my package showed up from gsrh. No vacuum sealed bag or anything like that. One piece of tape on the box. If your package was confiscated, that’s probably why. One little root sticking out of the jiffy. Not great at all but I’ll nurse it back to health in quarantine and test it for hplvd.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> View attachment 5194439
> This is how my package showed up from gsrh. No vacuum sealed bag or anything like that. One piece of tape on the box. If your package was confiscated, that’s probably why. One little root sticking out of the jiffy. Not great at all but I’ll nurse it back to health in quarantine and test it for hplvd.


At least it landed for you. Looks like they use the flat rate priority mail VHS box. Did it have a little light with it as well?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> View attachment 5194439
> This is how my package showed up from gsrh. No vacuum sealed bag or anything like that. One piece of tape on the box. If your package was confiscated, that’s probably why. One little root sticking out of the jiffy. Not great at all but I’ll nurse it back to health in quarantine and test it for hplvd.


Smfh


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> View attachment 5194439
> This is how my package showed up from gsrh. No vacuum sealed bag or anything like that. One piece of tape on the box. If your package was confiscated, that’s probably why. One little root sticking out of the jiffy. Not great at all but I’ll nurse it back to health in quarantine and test it for hplvd.


Wow. Breedersdirect sent mine vacuum sealed with tape all over the box without a big ass note written in sharpie saying what it is haha smh


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 8, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Wow. Breedersdirect sent mine vacuum sealed with tape all over the box without a big ass note written in sharpie saying what it is haha smh


All three times my clones arrived in like a fishing tacklebox tray. Not vacuum sealed but the case was wrapped in aluminum foil. I am guessing to block the lighting.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 8, 2022)

Got my order from gsrh. I took pics at every step of me opening the package. I believe mine was packed well. I'm not too thrilled with the brown roots, but I'll make it work lol. Also I'm probably done with gsrh. There customer service is a joke. 
You can't ask a serious question, they act like you're insulting them or something. Idk. Maybe it's just me


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 8, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Got my order from gsrh. I took pics at every step of me opening the package. I believe mine was packed well. I'm not too thrilled with the brown roots, but I'll make it work lol. Also I'm probably done with gsrh. There customer service is a joke.
> You can't ask a serious question, they act like you're insulting them or something. Idk. Maybe it's just me
> 
> View attachment 5194582
> ...


Shit no wonder mine got confiscated there’s a big ass green label on the bag


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 8, 2022)

Please dont tell me they put that big ass green sticker on the outside of the package...


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 8, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Please dont tell me they put that big ass green sticker on the outside of the package...


No lol. Came in priority express envelope. Sorry sorry. Should of included....


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 8, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I got a papaya from pcg that tested positive. So I'd still be somewhat wary of pcg cuts. I also got a few that tested negative though.


That's is why I buy no one's cuts


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> thx for sharing/. At 1500/cut you think they could spell GP right.
> Maybe that's why its 50% off lol


They can keep all that bs


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah their clone game is horrendous. Little brittle purple stem with a single brown root sticking out .25” Come on. That’ll be it for me.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 8, 2022)

So glad I went with the "cheap" clones lol


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 8, 2022)

Shit I'm getting old . 20 years ago I'd pick up 100 clones of the newest strains and payment was a handshake and a "you know I gotcha when you need me brother" . Damn .


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hopefully they will re ship


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 9, 2022)

Off to Quarantine pretty healthy clones alot of roots gave them a captain jack dead bug don't want no hitch hikers tho . In my eyes every clone is a dirty clone til proven other wise


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 9, 2022)

GSRH Tracking number was sent on 9/6. The status "Your package is on its way to a USPS facility" has not changed to date. Email sent asking for update and zero response. Scratching head.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 10, 2022)

I am harvesting Manifest Destiny Genetics Sherbbreath bx1. I knocked a couple up with a White haze x Skunk VA 91. Sherbbreath was frosty, loud and colorful. I would highly recommend giving him a look. Can't wait to hunt through the beans for magic.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 10, 2022)

,.


cleverpiggy said:


> GSRH Tracking number was sent on 9/6. The status "Your package is on its way to a USPS facility" has not changed to date. Email sent asking for update and zero response. Scratching head.


I've had this happen before, both on sending and receiving ends. Sometimes a package just gets held up for whatever reason. For me it always made it eventually.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 10, 2022)

New interview aired last night with Tumi Genomics on HLVD. Best I've come across. I'll be making some permanent changes to my garden after watching this.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 10, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> New interview aired last night with Tumi Genomics on HLVD. Best I've come across. I'll be making some permanent changes to my garden after watching this.


Great interview. I hadn’t even considered transmission through insects, but I will be upping my bleach game


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

It has to be a riot


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 10, 2022)

What is the highest thc cut listed. Can’t figure out if there is a filter setting for it now on my phone.


----------



## F_T_P! (Sep 10, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> What is the highest thc cut listed. Can’t figure out if there is a filter setting for it now on my phone.


It's all mediocre genetics, just pop some quality seeds and pick a winner.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 10, 2022)

Yeah if Riot's involved the whole interview must be total trash. lol.


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 11, 2022)

This guy posted in Clearwaters discord channel on positive tests of HLV from GetSeedsRightHere. Just wanted to pass this along.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 11, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> ,.
> 
> I've had this happen before, both on sending and receiving ends. Sometimes a package just gets held up for whatever reason. For me it always made it eventually.


Yeah, but Im sure they are just slime mush by now.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 11, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> Great interview. I hadn’t even considered transmission through insects, but I will be upping my bleach game


I don't want to listen to the whole thing lol, but did they say they have evidence of transmission by insects because that so far is thought not to be happening? I'm curious if they have any new info?


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 11, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I don't want to listen to the whole thing lol, but did they say they have evidence of transmission by insects because that so far is thought not to be happening? I'm curious if they have any new info?


She said it hasn’t been tested, but other viroids are passed this way so it would lead her to think it’s very possible


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 11, 2022)

Water runoff/transmission was one of the bigger takeaways from the interview.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 11, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Yeah, but Im sure they are just slime mush by now.





cleverpiggy said:


> Yeah, but Im sure they are just slime mush by now.


Was that you that sent him a message in the discord? I inquired about mine and now I’m “timed out” for 7 days I can’t post in the discord and he deleted the messages about the orders


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 11, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I don't want to listen to the whole thing lol, but did they say they have evidence of transmission by insects because that so far is thought not to be happening? I'm curious if they have any new info?


I have evidence that it transmits through insects lol, that's how it has spread for me..


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I have evidence that it transmits through insects lol, that's how it has spread for me..


What bugs were doing the spreading for you?


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 11, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> What bugs were doing the spreading for you?


Root aphids the first time I tried to beat the viroid, later on I got russet mites and that also spread it although not as bad it seems


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Root aphids the first time I tried to beat the viroid, later on I got russet mites and that also spread it although not as bad it seems


I suppose that could make sense. Thanks


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 11, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Water runoff/transmission was one of the bigger takeaways from the interview.


One of the biggest for me, along with contaminated water remaining infectious for up to 7 weeks in studies.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> One of the biggest for me, along with contaminated water remaining infectious for up to 7 weeks in studies.


Also the root zone is a major spreading center, hence the possibility of infected runoff. No-till growers need to be extra vigilant.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> One of the biggest for me, along with contaminated water remaining infectious for up to 7 weeks in studies.


in studies not dealing with HLVD though. Seems to me when it comes to the research Tumi is behind in the game. I thought they were based out of Colorado. Not sure why they are working with Texas A&M for research when they probably would have more freedom with the plant in a blue state like Darkheart has had.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 12, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Also the root zone is a major spreading center, hence the possibility of infected runoff. No-till growers need to be extra vigilant.


They didn't really say it spreads from runoff and infects. They said it can possibly spread from runoff. No study done to show it causing infection. They did mention that the root zone "tissue" was good test material but that is only because it absorbs what is in the plant itself. It does not say that the virus can be spread through water uptake though.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 12, 2022)

Anyone with experience with Green Acres on strainly??


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 12, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> in studies not dealing with HLVD though. Seems to me when it comes to the research Tumi is behind in the game. I thought they were based out of Colorado. Not sure why they are working with Texas A&M for research when they probably would have more freedom with the plant in a blue state like Darkheart has had.


"None of these experiments were done with Hops Latent Viroid. All the viroids have a very similar structure and metabolism in the cell, so we're extrapolating information from other viroids because a lot of research has been done in other plants." - Dr. Tumi

The PhD molecular biologist seems to think the experiments on other viroids are relevant. You disagree?


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> "None of these experiments were done with Hops Latent Viroid. All the viroids have a very similar structure and metabolism in the cell, so we're extrapolating information from other viroids because a lot of research has been done in other plants." - Dr. Tumi
> 
> The PhD molecular biologist seems to think the experiments on other viroids are relevant. You disagree?


PhD molecular biologists have theories and hypothesis get blown up every day though. "extrapolating information from other viroids because a lot of research has been done on other plants." Puts it clearly in the theory and hypothesis stage. Now it's time to replicate the research and test the hypothesis with the virus in question.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 12, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Was that you that sent him a message in the discord? I inquired about mine and now I’m “timed out” for 7 days I can’t post in the discord and he deleted the messages about the orders


No not me. They were super responsive when they took my money. I sent a pleasant worded e-mail last Thursday and since then, complete silence. Its pretty frustrating. That day how many orders did they process like 50 or so. It should not have been that difficult.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 12, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> PhD molecular biologists have theories and hypothesis get blown up every day though. "extrapolating information from other viroids because a lot of research has been done on other plants." Puts it clearly in the theory and hypothesis stage. Now it's time to replicate the research and test the hypothesis with the virus in question.


Great idea. You know someone to fund it? 

In the meantime I'm going to assume that this viroid works just like other viroids, because it probably does.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Great idea. You know someone to fund it?
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to assume that this viroid works just like other viroids, because it probably does.


Hasn't Darkheart done a lot of these experiments and studies in their white paper??


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 12, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Hasn't Darkheart done a lot of these experiments and studies in their white paper??


No.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> No.








Hop Latent Viroid, Part Three – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com





They did studies with the specific viroid.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 12, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Great idea. You know someone to fund it?
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to assume that this viroid works just like other viroids, because it probably does.


If one viroids has been shown to be transmitted by a mite or aphids would you assume that all viroids can be passed that way?

That sounds way more pointed of a question than it is lol I'm really just trying to see where people are on things. I remember when aids was first coming around. People thought you could get it from toilet seats. I understand virus ≠ viroid but when something is new and we aren't exactly sure how it behaves we sometimes fill in the blanks


----------



## mudballs (Sep 12, 2022)

We are very sure on how viroids work, are transmitted, and much more. Do you know how a viroid enters a cell?


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 12, 2022)

All these fake ass experts are just trying to cash out …. The real Og is right here …


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 12, 2022)

mudballs said:


> We are very sure on how viroids work, are transmitted, and much more. Do you know how a viroid enters a cell?


Do you know that some viroids are much easier transmitted than others? Our understanding of viroids is still in it's infancy. I never claim to be an expert. A person who is "very sure" of much about viroids is a fool.

Since you and "we" know so much you should be able to answer these questions we were kicking around


----------



## mudballs (Sep 12, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Do you know that some viroids are much easier transmitted than others? Our understanding of viroids is still in it's infancy. I never claim to be an expert. A person who is "very sure" of much about viroids is a fool.
> 
> Since you and "we" know so much you should be able to answer these questions we were kicking around


I can, oswizzle just did...others already have...it's just another pathogen a gardener needs to contend with. Any further inflation of this circus is not really necessary or helpful. Sure it has it's nuances but it's not some magical unstoppable sudden death syndrome....lol...it's just another pathogen you should already know how to deal with.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 12, 2022)

I remember telling Chimera and Sam Skunkman that this Dudding was spread by run off or leaves touching each other … both of the self proclaimed experts told me … I was a bad grower and no such problem existed in the community…. That’s when it all started making sense about these fake ass clownz…


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 12, 2022)

Until someone gets this real expert on a podcast to speak on this issues…. I’m not giving it any attention


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 12, 2022)

This thread need to be called “The Viroid Thread”. Feels like the whole thread is designed to get me to buy test kits. Seen a few strainly questions get asked then they just gets drowned in HLVD talk. Can we get a separate thread to talk about Strainly Navigation maybe?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 12, 2022)

Anyone use Green Acres before??


----------



## nom de plume420 (Sep 13, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> jeez that's more than it cost to just send out samples to a legit lab


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 13, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> We’ll Atleast they emailed back saying they would reship next week if it doesn’t move


So mine finally shipped on Monday for Wednesday delivery. I just got an updated "Held for mailability determination" WTF!


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 13, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> So mine finally shipped on Monday for Wednesday delivery. I just got an updated "Held for mailability determination" WTF!


Damn thats crazy mine came right to me no problems was packed good


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 13, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> So mine finally shipped on Monday for Wednesday delivery. I just got an updated "Held for mailability determination" WTF!


wow, thats two packages. I wonder if their return address is getting flagged. Either that or the big ole "please don't confiscate these" note.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 13, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> wow, thats two packages. I wonder if their return address is getting flagged. Either that or the big ole "please don't confiscate these" note.


Might be flagged or something I never had no problem geting clones or seeds unless it was a out of the country order and they most the time make it with stealth shipping


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 13, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> wow, thats two packages. I wonder if their return address is getting flagged. Either that or the big ole "please don't confiscate these" note.


Thats what Im sorta of thinking.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 13, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Thats what Im sorta of thinking.


What cuts did u have coming if u dont mind me asking


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 14, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> What cuts did u have coming if u dont mind me asking


Just Cakemix, it looks like it was negative on the discord HLV post.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 14, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> So mine finally shipped on Monday for Wednesday delivery. I just got an updated "Held for mailability determination" WTF!


Wow. I’m wondering if it’s the return address too. Are you in a legal state?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 14, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Wow. I’m wondering if it’s the return address too. Are you in a legal state?


Fully legal.


----------



## GreenThumb69 (Sep 14, 2022)

"Anyone use Green Acres before?"

I just used them and DO NOT recommend. He accepted my request for 3 clones, did not honor his listed September discount. I mailed him $350 cash. He received the money and was supposed to send the day after Labor Day but then declined the transaction with Not This Time so I couldn't leave feedback. I asked what happened and he said he was sick and would mail next Monday. Next Monday rolls around and still nothing. I said that it feels like I am being scammed and that I was going to contact the site admin. Then the next day he sends me a tracking number and tells me to never contact him again. Lol ok. They arrived fine the next day but I don't know why he had to go and make it a whole dramatic transaction.

I also don't recommend Hot Rod's Garden. He sends the clones in little plastic packs of herbs you get at the grocery store. First ones were crushed so he resent, second shipment I was able to baby back to life after treating for PM.

It sounds like Pigtail Gardens is one of the few reputable people on there. I was gonna make one more clone purchase from her and then call it quits with buying clones on strainly. So expensive, so much hassle, so many diseased plants. I thought it would be cheaper/easier then pheno hunting seeds myself but I don't think so.

I contacted Dark Heart Nursery for HpLVd testing and it is $25/sample, recommended 3-4 successive tests for 99% accuracy. This seems pretty reasonable to me, anyone have a different lab they use?


----------



## GreenThumb69 (Sep 14, 2022)

Oh and Forget about Lab Hollow Farms. They package well but their clones are so light-starved they look like they came out of a cave. It just shriveled up under an LED light.

Hash Nerd was my only positive experience on there so far. It was also sketchy cash by mail but it was fine and he threw in an extra cut. At least he is on Instagram and goes to local shows and what not so you know he is a real person that stands behind his products.


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 14, 2022)

Just placed my 3rd order with AJN, and once again, shipping took place the afternoon after the order, tracking was provided as promised, and I am sure the clones will all arrive healthy and ready for transplant in a day or two.

FWIW, I have grown each of these strains listed below a minimum of 3 batches at this point...

I don't come around here often, so when I do I always have 20-30 pages to back read, and I read some posts 20 pages or so back about the SFV not being SFV? I don't know, but it's straight fire and smells like some OG, so who cares? Some said it is Josey's GG4, but I don't know about that. Josey's GG4 is supposed to have a strange leaf-abnormality IIRC, (variegating leaf???) and I've not seen that trait in my SFV Clone, not once.

Gelato 41, as I and someone else here said, is a slow vegging plant, but makes up for it with incredible flowers. A personal favorite that I keep growing despite its annoyingly slow growth.

SLSMAC has a crazy nose, is on the smaller side as well, and gets absurdly frosty, but I haven't dialed it in yet to get the density that I would like, though, tbf, it might just be a strain that doesn't get super dense.

Apple Fritter is super potent and very Apple pastry smelling, good for daytime IMO, but I stay away from it in the evenings. If you don't grow it right, the smell will not come through. I ran one bad batch of this, and it lacked nose. It's already not the loudest strain, but subpar grows of this one will not result in dank smelling flower. I find it to be incredibly potent to the extent that I often need CBD to tone it down a notch.

The Skywalkwer OG I got from AJN forever ago is still in my catalog and running strong. One of my personal favorite daytime indica strains EVER.

Everyone knows the Pre-64 Runtz is stellar. Makes me hungry as hell, but incredible beautiful flowers and decent yield.

I still have all of those strains in rotation , with the Durban Biscotti, Gush Mints, Glazed Apricot Gelato, and Marshmallow OG on the way. Can't wait to run these.

I haven't noticed any Hlvd issues personally, but sometime in the next 6 months or so, I plant to test all my moms multiple times from the lab suggested here, just for reassurance.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 14, 2022)

GreenThumb69 said:


> "Anyone use Green Acres before?"
> 
> I just used them and DO NOT recommend. He accepted my request for 3 clones, did not honor his listed September discount. I mailed him $350 cash. He received the money and was supposed to send the day after Labor Day but then declined the transaction with Not This Time so I couldn't leave feedback. I asked what happened and he said he was sick and would mail next Monday. Next Monday rolls around and still nothing. I said that it feels like I am being scammed and that I was going to contact the site admin. Then the next day he sends me a tracking number and tells me to never contact him again. Lol ok. They arrived fine the next day but I don't know why he had to go and make it a whole dramatic transaction.
> 
> ...


Tumi


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 14, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> Apple Fritter is super potent and very Apple pastry smelling, good for daytime IMO, but I stay away from it in the evenings. If you don't grow it right, the smell will not come through. I ran one bad batch of this, and it lacked nose. It's already not the loudest strain, but subpar grows of this one will not result in dank smelling flower. I find it to be incredibly potent to the extent that I often need CBD to tone it down a notch.


I got my AF clone from someone else but it didn't come out so good. Yo may be correct about needing to grow it just right.

I may have fucked up mine by over feeding. The smell was barely there and there was not a good high at all and the taste sucked.

This time I think I got it right. Here they are @ 25 days since flip


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 14, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I got my AF clone from someone else but it didn't come out so good. Yo may be correct about needing to grow it just right.
> 
> I may have fucked up mine by over feeding. The smell was barely there and there was not a good high at all and the taste sucked.
> 
> ...



This looks good to me for day 25. Let her go 65-70. Yield on her is so damn good too! 

Also, go ahead and defoliate. You might be running a little more N than I do. AF does have a tendency to grow a lot of leaf, but the buds usually get so large that they just disappear into the flowers eventually.


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 14, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> Just placed my 3rd order with AJN, and once again, shipping took place the afternoon after the order, tracking was provided as promised, and I am sure the clones will all arrive healthy and ready for transplant in a day or two.
> 
> FWIW, I have grown each of these strains listed below a minimum of 3 batches at this point...
> 
> ...



I was one of those that had doubts of the sfv og and I never came back to clarify. The reason I didn’t think it was sfv og was because it simply wasn’t. Though not because ajn doesn’t have the right cut it’s because I received 2 cuts of sfv og but 1 of them was mislabeled and I believe I received one sfv og and the other Durban biscotti. While growing, the mislabeled cut was nearest to me in my grow room so it was the one I was observing and analyzing. Only while harvesting did I notice the difference. The other sfv og definitely had the og profile and am happy to say it is what I was looking for.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 14, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I was one of those that had doubts of the sfv og and I never came back to clarify. The reason I didn’t think it was sfv og was because it simply wasn’t. Though not because ajn doesn’t have the right cut it’s because I received 2 cuts of sfv og but 1 of them was mislabeled and I believe I received one sfv og and the other Durban biscotti. While growing, the mislabeled cut was nearest to me in my grow room so it was the one I was observing and analyzing. Only while harvesting did I notice the difference. The other sfv og definitely had the og profile and am happy to say it is what I was looking for.


How was the biscotti?


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 14, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> How was the biscotti?


Personally I didn’t care for it. It looked good but the terp profile just wasn’t for me.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 15, 2022)

SFV OG from AJN on day 40

Oddly enough I have this cut running side by side with the ECSD cut from Shoreline and so far they pretty much identical, can't tell any difference. Will be interesting to see if they stay the same or go their separate ways as they finish.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 15, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Shit I'm getting old . 20 years ago I'd pick up 100 clones of the newest strains and payment was a handshake and a "you know I gotcha when you need me brother" . Damn .


I'm sure those people are still out there.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 15, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> SFV OG from AJN on day 40
> 
> Oddly enough I have this cut running side by side with the ECSD cut from Shoreline and so far they pretty much identical, can't tell any difference. Will be interesting to see if they stay the same or go their separate ways as they finish.


Neither SFV or ECSD are anywhere close to that frosty. Looks great though!


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 15, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Neither SFV or ECSD are anywhere close to that frosty. Looks great though!


I would agree with that usually but if you check out some pics of this particular SFV cut, and I mean pics from the people that got it direct from Jodrey and without Node involved... it's a super frosty cut. That being said, I'm still not sure this SFV cut is what it's supposed to be. I will be running the AJN SFV and the SFV cut from Jodrey side by side soon and then that will put it to rest.

Either way, the cut I have from AJN is impressive so far.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 15, 2022)

Here are a couple pics of the SFV from people who got the cut from Jodrey and not purchased from Node.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 15, 2022)

I had the SFV straight from Swerve like 15 years ago… the leaves didn’t change colors … green to yellow…no purple


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I had the SFV straight from Swerve like 15 years ago… the leaves didn’t change colors … green to yellow…no purple


Some stuff under led has gone purple for me that didn't do so under hps. Is it possible? Yes


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 15, 2022)

We are using leaf color and fade to make IDs now? Idk about that one. there are other variables besides genetics that can impact leaf color and fade and should be one of the last thing considered when trying to ID imo


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I had the SFV straight from Swerve like 15 years ago… the leaves didn’t change colors … green to yellow…no purple


I've gotten a very tiny amount of purple on the fan leaves LATE LATE into flower, like day 65/70, and generally I've seen the fade show up almost like a Mag deficiency with an inter veinal color change, but it's mostly yellow for me too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> SFV OG from AJN on day 40
> 
> Oddly enough I have this cut running side by side with the ECSD cut from Shoreline and so far they pretty much identical, can't tell any difference. Will be interesting to see if they stay the same or go their separate ways as they finish.


Ya that doesn't look like SFV og, it looks fire but not SFV...looks to me like some gelato/cookies type genetics with how its stacked


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> I would agree with that usually but if you check out some pics of this particular SFV cut, and I mean pics from the people that got it direct from Jodrey and without Node involved... it's a super frosty cut. That being said, I'm still not sure this SFV cut is what it's supposed to be. I will be running the AJN SFV and the SFV cut from Jodrey side by side soon and then that will put it to rest.
> 
> Either way, the cut I have from AJN is impressive so far.


That's not ecsd or sfv. Looks dank and that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 15, 2022)

Looks like a pheno of white master Kush from ograskal..I grew years back.


----------



## GreenThumb69 (Sep 15, 2022)

How do you hit up AJN?


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 16, 2022)

GreenThumb69 said:


> How do you hit up AJN?


Instagram or strainly


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 16, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I had the SFV straight from Swerve like 15 years ago… the leaves didn’t change colors … green to yellow…no purple


You took Swerve at his word?


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 16, 2022)

Yeah sure did… came right from wick650 and also got the Fire OG that Swerve traded straight from OGRaskal … weedtracker era bruh… Swerve had a good rep before he started Cali Connection and single handedly polluted the OG kush gene pool with his Afghan #1 male … his tiny wanker episode pretty much stuck a fork in the dude … overall he’s a 9- Ball but at one point had all the best OG in his possession


----------



## F_T_P! (Sep 16, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah sure did… came right from wick650 and also got the Fire OG that Swerve traded straight from OGRaskal … weedtracker era bruh… Swerve had a good rep before he started Cali Connection and single handedly polluted the OG kush gene pool with his Afghan #1 male … his tiny wanker episode pretty much stuck a fork in the dude … overall he’s a 9- Ball but at one point had all the best OG in his possession


The good ole days before weedmaps took over.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 16, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah sure did… came right from wick650 and also got the Fire OG that Swerve traded straight from OGRaskal … weedtracker era bruh… Swerve had a good rep before he started Cali Connection and single handedly polluted the OG kush gene pool with his Afghan #1 male … his tiny wanker episode pretty much stuck a fork in the dude … overall he’s a 9- Ball but at one point had all the best OG in his possession


Random story. I wanted gas so I decided to take a chance on Cali connection “Chem 91”. Last time I grew CC Chem 91 was in 2014 and it was fire as fuck, but then around 2016 I grew some purple Chem and another strain from CC and it was straight garbage so I left them alone. Well long story short this shit ain’t no damn Chem 91 it smells like pineapple and when I commented on swerves IG he deleted my post. That dude fell off so hard he definitely had the gas back in the day


----------



## winkerbean (Sep 16, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> If it's not too difficult I would appreciate it wink. I've looked around myself but haven't found any numbers. Thank you


Heya, chatted with my ph.d. homeboy and he confirmed it was roughly 8% transmission from a HpLVd+ mother plant. Not sure if they've had a chance to do any comparative studies with male HpLVd+ and female HpLVd -, or both positive. 

Was an internal study they did, nothing published.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 17, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Always got clean cuts and came healthy as advertised through dookie, didnt know hecwas still moving clones since he moved.


I reached to dookie re chem d and he has it rooted for 350. Seems steep , maybe chemdog himself hand delivers. But he seems to be one of the few legit in the clone game and if that's what I am looking for, that's the price to play. He is active on IG FWIW. Peace gang

motor breath is 250


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I reached to dookie re chem d and he has it rooted for 350. Seems steep , maybe chemdog himself hand delivers. But he seems to be one of the few legit in the clone game and if that's what I am looking for, that's the price to play. He is active on IG FWIW. Peace gang
> 
> motor breath is 250


Farmerjoe420 on Instagram has better prices than 350 for chem D


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 18, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Farmerjoe420 on Instagram has better prices than 350 for chem D


I think ive seen that name in a discord, ill check him out. Good rep I presume, have you dealt with?

Thanks for the reference!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 18, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I think ive seen that name in a discord, ill check him out. Good rep I presume, have you dealt with?
> 
> Thanks for the reference!


If not go with the $350
I might know a way to recoup a $100


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> If not go with the $350
> I might know a way to recoup a $100


Will let ya know which route I go !!


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I think ive seen that name in a discord, ill check him out. Good rep I presume, have you dealt with?
> 
> Thanks for the reference!


Yes definitely has a good reputation, and is a stand up dude for sure


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I think ive seen that name in a discord, ill check him out. Good rep I presume, have you dealt with?
> 
> Thanks for the reference!


Yes I have dealt with him he's a super good dude with lots of hard to find cuts like Chem d.
Probably best to get a hold of him thru Instagram I think.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 18, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Yes I have dealt with him he's a super good dude with lots of hard to find cuts like Chem d.
> Probably best to get a hold of him thru Instagram I think.


Appreciate it, sent a request on IG and he is in a discord channel. Ill quiet up now and let the thread get back on Strainly track, sorry


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 18, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Appreciate it, sent a request on IG and he is in a discord channel. Ill quiet up now and let the thread get back on Strainly track, sorry


Idk about everyone else but I'd like to know how it goes. The thread is strainly but knowing where to get best value + clean clones is "on brand" with the thread imo


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 18, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Idk about everyone else but I'd like to know how it goes. The thread is strainly but knowing where to get best value + clean clones is "on brand" with the thread imo


Fair enough, if I decide to pull the trigger Ill report back.  out!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 18, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Idk about everyone else but I'd like to know how it goes. The thread is strainly but knowing where to get best value + clean clones is "on brand" with the thread imo


That is where it all began till seed hawkers got all butt hurt


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 18, 2022)

I brought farmer joes name up not too long ago and got ripped a new one … dude is legit and doesn’t tax


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I brought farmer joes name up not too long ago and got ripped a new one … dude is legit and doesn’t tax


He is def legit. 100%


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I brought farmer joes name up not too long ago and got ripped a new one … dude is legit and doesn’t tax


Is that when one member said he got his banana og but It didn't smell like bananas so it couldn't be the right cut and only got run 1 time.
Then another member chimed in and sais yep that sounds exactly like banana og...lol


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 18, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Is that when one member said he got his banana og but It didn't smell like bananas so it couldn't be the right cut and only got run 1 time.
> Then another member chimed in and sais yep that sounds exactly like banana og...lol


Banana doesnt actually smells like banana. I thought it was cuz it looked like a banana but i could be completely wrong. We have a chiquita banana, def doesnt smell like bananas per say


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 19, 2022)

I just feel like you can always trust someone named Farmer Joe. Like if you ever needed to borrow a tractor good ole Joe's got you


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 19, 2022)

My cuts from AJN landed recently and they’re the thickest cuts I’ve ever received. Absolute whoppers. And they’re all basically a foot+ tall, if not more, rooted in a rapid rooter.

They look good, but the Gush Mints looks like it might lag behind the others a bit before it perks back up. I am not too concerned about it at this point though. I expect they will take off within a week or two, and hopefully in 4-6 weeks, I’ll have a nice sized canopy ready to take clones and flower out a 5x5.

Left to Right: Durban Biscotti, Gush Mints, Glazed Apricot Gelato, Marshmallow OG


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 19, 2022)

Some She-Hulk sized cuts ..nice


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 19, 2022)

I grabbed an assortment of genetics from Ben’s Nursery this week as well. I picked up AJ’s Sour D, Cherry AK47, Chem 4, NYC Piff and Blue Dream

I messaged them originally just asking when the Cherry AK was going to be available again after seeing several posts here about how special it is. To my surprise they said they had a few available, just not enough to put on the menu, so at this point I decided I would go ahead and place an order at their special 5/290 pricing.

Comms were quick. Usually had a reply back within 1-2 hours, sometimes sooner. Shipping was delayed for a day after my payment but they got it out the next day, which unfortunate for me came over the weekend, extending the boxed up time to ~60+hours, even though it was overnighted.

Since temps are still moderately above average right now, I suspected the cuts would be fine, and I was pleased to receive them in fine shape. They’re all exactly as described on Strainly, ~6” tall in 1.5” Rockwool. All look very healthy and the stem rub on the Cherry AK is definitely impressive. 

Overall a Grade A experience and I hope their nursery keeps expanding and offering even more cuts in the future.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 19, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> My cuts from AJN landed recently and they’re the thickest cuts I’ve ever received. Absolute whoppers. And they’re all basically a foot+ tall, if not more, rooted in a rapid rooter.
> 
> They look good, but the Gush Mints looks like it might lag behind the others a bit before it perks back up. I am not too concerned about it at this point though. I expect they will take off within a week or two, and hopefully in 4-6 weeks, I’ll have a nice sized canopy ready to take clones and flower out a 5x5.


Some of the cuts they sent me were so big they had to top them back. Within a week they were little bushes. I was skeptical of the topping back but they seemed to have no problem at all.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 20, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> So mine finally shipped on Monday for Wednesday delivery. I just got an updated "Held for mailability determination" WTF!


Did he ever reship for you? I’m still waiting on mine


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 20, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I brought farmer joes name up not too long ago and got ripped a new one … dude is legit and doesn’t tax


One of the only vendors with legit old cuts


----------



## cleverpiggy (Sep 20, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Did he ever reship for you? I’m still waiting on mine


They told me on Thursday 9/15 they would be sending a new package next week. Well they claim to ship every Tuesday (today). If I don’t receive a tracking number today I’m emailing them tomorrow. It’s been long enough this all started on the 5th.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 22, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> They told me on Thursday 9/15 they would be sending a new package next week. Well they claim to ship every Tuesday (today). If I don’t receive a tracking number today I’m emailing them tomorrow. It’s been long enough this all started on the 5th.


Hoping you got your tracking number


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Sep 22, 2022)

Anyone ever use Chromia for clones? They say they offer tissue culture services as well as testing services.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 22, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Anyone ever use Chromia for clones? They say they offer tissue culture services as well as testing services.


What’s the website?


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2022)

Aj runtz pre64 cut ran it a few times


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 22, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Aj runtz pre64 cut ran it a few times


How is the yield?


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 22, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> How is the yield?


Average yield, but quality is amazing.


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> How is the yield?


Far from a production plant low yeld I usually only run a few of these per run prolly couple oz a plant


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> Average yield, but quality is amazing.


Agree


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 22, 2022)

Here's the PCG Runtz and Skywalker from Darkheart at approximately the start of week 8. Just starting to fade and the Runtz is just starting to purple up over the last couple days. 



http://imgur.com/a/TiYfyO1


----------



## Mattbryson (Sep 22, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> Here's the PCG Runtz and Skywalker from Darkheart at approximately the start of week 8. Just starting to fade and the Runtz is just starting to purple up over the last couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/TiYfyO1


Looking good how you like that skywalker cut ? Man I had a skywalker I found from seed run about 8 years ago ran it for a few yrs let it go cause the yeld was horrible but it was fire I'm still kicking myself for letting that one go


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 22, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Looking good how you like that skywalker cut ? Man I had a skywalker I found from seed run about 8 years ago ran it for a few yrs let it go cause the yeld was horrible but it was fire I'm still kicking myself for letting that one go


Skywalker probably my favorite strain for daytime. Just something about it I love. Last batch had a watering failure, thought it was dead, came back to life at the end and actually bulked up enough to make lots of small buds that were still potent asf, despite looking like crap.

Strong genetic, I'd say. Not pretty or super smelly in flower compared to some others, but once dried and bagged, it's incredible.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 22, 2022)

The Skywalker from a decade ago… threw down some big ass ole school pure OG funk golf balls… I grew the one from All Star Clones and it was meh x10


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Sep 23, 2022)

There was a point in time when skywalker was the one. I miss good OG. Make Og Great Again.


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Sep 23, 2022)

Has anyone used Happy Panda Clones or fireside? They have some new junky gear I don’t see anywhere else, curious if they are legit


----------



## Jsnbaxter (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi, I’m new here, but I wanted people to be aware. I ordered from straightjacketseeds and the item got delayed and was crushed/missing seeds. During this process the guy didn’t respond and then accused me of trying to get free seeds. I left a negative review and strainly removed it after he complained about it. I’m still out seeds. So be aware strainly will remove negative feedback.


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 23, 2022)

Jsnbaxter said:


> Hi, I’m new here, but I wanted people to be aware. I ordered from straightjacketseeds and the item got delayed and was crushed/missing seeds. During this process the guy didn’t respond and then accused me of trying to get free seeds. I left a negative review and strainly removed it after he complained about it. I’m still out seeds. So be aware strainly will remove negative feedback.


Sorry for your experience, but that's how strainly operates.. Before you know it your IP address is banned


----------



## Jsnbaxter (Sep 23, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Sorry for your experience, but that's how strainly operates.. Before you know it your IP address is banned


It’s all good. If they ban me it is what it is. You can’t run a legit website and remove feedback. You can allow responses, but to completely delete feedback because they contribute isn’t legit. Apparently, several people here are aware of it. Not a good model.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

Jsnbaxter said:


> It’s all good. If they ban me it is what it is. You can’t run a legit website and remove feedback. You can allow responses, but to completely delete feedback because they contribute isn’t legit. Apparently, several people here are aware of it. Not a good model.


A little research goes a long ways


----------



## Jsnbaxter (Sep 24, 2022)

Jsnbaxter said:


> It’s all good. If they ban me it is what it is. You can’t run a legit website and remove feedback. You can allow responses, but to completely delete feedback because they contribute isn’t legit. Apparently, several people here are aware of it. Not a good model.


I just wanted to update that they reinstated the review. I think it’s very important that reviews aren’t deleted. So I guess props to them for doing that and hopefully it isn’t a continuous thing. Everyone is going to get bad reviews and most of the time you can remedy them by being responsive. Most people are reasonable if you communicate.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 24, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Sorry for your experience, but that's how strainly operates.. Before you know it your IP address is banned


I got a text on my phone asking if I wanted to buy concentrates. I was like, what, who is this? The guy said he was a vendor on strainly, I checked it out, I purchased some seeds from him about 6 months ago. I thought that was weird, that he got my phone number from them...

I'm also in the middle of a dispute with a vendor who is a shady scumbag at best, will be trashing him in the STRAINLY thread and everywhere else.

What's most annoying is you cant contact other buyers and people who leave reviews. Only vendors. the guy that ripped me off has another customer who bought the same non-germinating seeds who left a review... if i could only contact him to cross verify...

strainly is seeming more and more suspicious the longer that I do business there..

that's it... just my experience


----------



## chiguy23 (Sep 25, 2022)

Some Runtz and "Mandelbrots SFV" aka gg4 from Auntie Jane. Both cuts are bangers.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 25, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> Some Runtz and "Mandelbrots SFV" aka gg4 from Auntie Jane. Both cuts are bangers.


That "SFV" cut does throw down. I'd believe that it's GG4 before being any OG. I've got the actual Mandelbrot SFV now and will be doing a side by side soon enough. 

Also, the ECSD cut from Shoreline is 100% not ECSD...Not sure why I've seen almost a dozen people claim it's legit. I've got it side by side with the SFV from AJN and they are the same cut.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> That "SFV" cut does throw down. I'd believe that it's GG4 before being any OG. I've got the actual Mandelbrot SFV now and will be doing a side by side soon enough.
> 
> Also, the ECSD cut from Shoreline is 100% not ECSD...Not sure why I've seen almost a dozen people claim it's legit. I've got it side by side with the SFV from AJN and they are the same cut.


@shorelineOG


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 25, 2022)

I 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> @shorelineOG


Haven't grown auntie Jane's SFV so I don't know


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 25, 2022)

Well then....


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 25, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> Some Runtz and "Mandelbrots SFV" aka gg4 from Auntie Jane. Both cuts are bangers.


I got Runtz from a dispensary in Denver and some on the black market in Cali and they were both the same shit, but definitely had to be fake because they both definitely didn’t look like that. That’s definitely the Runtz that’s always pictured online that stuff is beautiful bro you’re goinna make me throw my no fruntz from savage away and buy that cut!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 25, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> That "SFV" cut does throw down. I'd believe that it's GG4 before being any OG. I've got the actual Mandelbrot SFV now and will be doing a side by side soon enough.
> 
> Also, the ECSD cut from Shoreline is 100% not ECSD...Not sure why I've seen almost a dozen people claim it's legit. I've got it side by side with the SFV from AJN and they are the same cut.


I was sent his ECSD from another member here to verify. What I received was GG4.


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 26, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> Some Runtz and "Mandelbrots SFV" aka gg4 from Auntie Jane. Both cuts are bangers.


Looks great and if the SFV really is GG4, then I've grown out something I've been seeking for a while lol so I suppose I can stop the hunt.

Your Runtz looks spectacular. Mine isn't purpling up as much bc higher summer temps, but I know my next batch over fall/winter is going to be so beautiful. Fall/Spring/Winter batches always are.


----------



## Grow Monster (Sep 26, 2022)

chiguy23 said:


> Some Runtz and "Mandelbrots SFV" aka gg4 from Auntie Jane. Both cuts are bangers.


Show-off! They look wonderful.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 27, 2022)

Anyone know what the flowering time is on the Marshmallow from Auntie Jane?


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Anyone know what the flowering time is on the Marshmallow from Auntie Jane?


I'd say a good 10 weeks.
Mine just hit 10 weeks and looks like it could go a little longer but its definitely in the chopping window. Getting close to 10% amber trichs but still getting some white hairs.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 27, 2022)

Cherry Tropicana x Red Headed Stranger
From Constant Elevation Seeds
Has legit pink hair phenos in his line.

Wasn't sure where to post this but i know there's gonna be that one guy looking for pink hair pheno lines one day...so.


----------



## Feijao (Sep 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Anyone know what the flowering time is on the Marshmallow from Auntie Jane?


Full 10 weeks for me under HPS, and again under LED. Great plant, everyone likes it so much!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Anyone know what the flowering time is on the Marshmallow from Auntie Jane?


I took it 63 days and it’s fire. The OG smell I always seek and a really nice high.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 27, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I took it 63 days and it’s fire. The OG smell I always seek and a really nice high.


Cool man, I was hoping I could chop it in 9 weeks along with everything else.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 27, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Cool man, I was hoping I could chop it in 9 weeks along with everything else.


You can take it around there for sure. We run the same exact Node Labs cut at a grow facility I work for here in MI and we take it around 63 days people can’t get enough of it.


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Sep 27, 2022)

It's not Strainly, but Raw Genetics is dropping some of their clones. 
_Gary Payton
Pave 
Blue Slushie #10
Georgia Apple Pie 
Grape Pie 
Pure Kush 
Blue Cookie 
Joker 33 
Skywalker OG 
White Runtz 
Rainbow Belts A2 MALE 
Lemon Cherry Pie #1_


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 28, 2022)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> It's not Strainly, but Raw Genetics is dropping some of their clones.
> _Gary Payton
> Pave
> Blue Slushie #10
> ...


Did you see this on IG?


----------



## howchill (Sep 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Did you see this on IG?


Discord


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 28, 2022)

Gelato 41 from AJN getting some purple and smelling awesome.


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Did you see this on IG?


I got an email. Didn’t even know I was on a mailing list. Ha.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Gelato 41 from AJN getting some purple and smelling awesome.


Looks like she can throw down too!


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Sep 28, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Looks like she can throw down too!


Yea she's a husky little gal. Throwing some nice chunkers with branches that can hold them up. Vegs kinda slow and also doesn't really stretch much. Could really do a number in a tent situation. Not the prettiest buds but the smell is amazing, hopefully she smokes as good as she smells


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I got an email. Didn’t even know I was on a mailing list. Ha.


I went and signed up for the email list just because I saw the original post yesterday. Hope I get the same email, I'd like to see the prices at least.


----------



## Mulder420 (Sep 28, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I went and signed up for the email list just because I saw the original post yesterday. Hope I get the same email, I'd like to see the prices at least.


1 Clone For 250 or 3 Clones For 600


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 28, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Yea she's a husky little gal. Throwing some nice chunkers with branches that can hold them up. Vegs kinda slow and also doesn't really stretch much. Could really do a number in a tent situation. Not the prettiest buds but the smell is amazing, hopefully she smokes as good as she smells


She does.


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Sep 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Did you see this on IG?


Got the email yesterday. On IG they show their test results.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> 1 Clone For 250 or 3 Clones For 600


Thanks, I'd like to see more on that Skywalker OG , that's a great strain with the right pheno. The Pure Kush sounds interesting too. My birthday is coming up, better let everyone know that I want clones this year again lol.


----------



## 70DAZE (Sep 29, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Yea she's a husky little gal. Throwing some nice chunkers with branches that can hold them up. Vegs kinda slow and also doesn't really stretch much. Could really do a number in a tent situation. Not the prettiest buds but the smell is amazing, hopefully she smokes as good as she smells


You gotta get those temps down low to get her pretty. My fall/winter batches were stunning.

I routinely let night temps dip into the 50s when I can several months per year. In contrast Summer batches in 65-85 temps don't dense or color up as much, but still smell and smoke very similar.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 30, 2022)

I just got some slips I traded for and they don’t look too clean I’m too scared to even take them out of the ziplock. This will be my first time quarantining and cleaning clones so what products do you guys use to clean them? Do I need to buy something like lost coast plant therapy or is there a cheaper method that I could use? And do I need to wait until they’re rooted before I start cleaning them?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 30, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I just got some slips I traded for and they don’t look too clean I’m too scared to even take them out of the ziplock. This will be my first time quarantining and cleaning clones so what products do you guys use to clean them? Do I need to buy something like lost coast plant therapy or is there a cheaper method that I could use? And do I need to wait until they’re rooted before I start cleaning them?


Submerge the snips in wettable sulfur before you plug, 2Tbl/gal


----------



## gosabres716 (Sep 30, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I just got some slips I traded for and they don’t look too clean I’m too scared to even take them out of the ziplock. This will be my first time quarantining and cleaning clones so what products do you guys use to clean them? Do I need to buy something like lost coast plant therapy or is there a cheaper method that I could use? And do I need to wait until they’re rooted before I start cleaning them?


Is it worth it to you to keep them? Sometimes you just gotta cut your losses.


----------



## slacker140 (Sep 30, 2022)

Not sure if it's overkill but I've been doing first a 45 second dip in Dr zymes and then a 45 second dip in the wettable sulfur.


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 1, 2022)

Scumbag Alert! : *Homegrown Organic Seeds*

https://www.strainly.io/en/questionpoint

Out of a small handful of scammy people I've done business with online regarding seeds, this guy is one of the worst. I've dealt with over 50 different banks and private breeders and so that is saying something.

My experience? I have had no other negative experiences on STRAINLY out of about 10-15 breeders and purchases.

Homegrown Organic Seeds had G13 listed, a 10 pack for 65$ shipped. He mentioned the growing specs being from Dr Greenthumb and so I messaged him and asked him, "Are these Dr Greenthumb G13 s1s?" Yes, he said. They were. This would make them fems, not a bad deal.

For those of you that know Greenthumb - 5 seeds of G13 are $200!

I know you often get what you pay for but certainly not always and I thought I had found a genuinely good deal. So I transferred the funds via paypal, which is rare, especially with overseas breeders' ands this was another perk..

He mailed the seeds quickly. They came in less than 7 days from overseas.

When I popped them I started with one. It was one of five seeds from five different strains from five different breeders. Four of them popped, not the G13. So I tried another. No go. This is when I contacted him and I said "Hey I usually get good germ rates with my method about 90%. Might there be something wrong with these?"

It took a while for a response and he obviously lied, telling me he was away. I told him I'd pop one more, that's 3 out of 11 seeds. Same thing, no go. Meanwhile the first 2 were moved to a glass of water. I did sacrifice one of them and smash it - the inside had real guts, there should have been no reason for them not to pop. Waited a few more days and I asked him what I should do and he ignored me. I then asked if he could send some more to make up for it..

His response blew me out of the water. "You want Kumaoni," he said. Like he was telling me. Like fucking Borat. Like some kind of mafia bully who thought I was just going to let him do whatever without consequence. If the guy were telling me to my face I'd probably smack him.

"No," I said. "I have Kumaoni from somebody else. I'm pretty sure I paid for Greenthumb G13 and pretty sure that's what I want."

He ignored me. I messaged him and said, look, send me another pack to make up for it, I'll pay for shipping. I also asked him if he had popped any to make sure I was correct. All the while I knew he was lying. He told me $17 for shipping. That was well over a week ago and that's the last we've spoken. A few days ago I messaged and told him to at least refund the shipping. Nothing.

So here I am letting everyone know about it. A total scumbag. Beware of *Homegrown Organic Seeds*.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 2, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> You took Swerve at his word?
> View attachment 5198659


Why you bs I had a Buddha Tahoe,Tahoe that was crazy stupid this was back in 2011 wish I never lost them.


----------



## rhinobucket (Oct 4, 2022)

Green acres is a scam fucked me over
Site is a scam 1 scammer out of all I asked
Screw that site


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 4, 2022)

Finally got the Durban biscotti, marshmallow og and gelato 41 from aj. Actually got here in one day just waiting till I’m out of work to go check them out. Hoping the Durban is a nice sativa buzz getting sick of all the indica around


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 4, 2022)

Just an fyi Gmo house of clones on discord is really pnwstrainhunter. Same shitty 2" cuts with no roots zone and came with riders for free. Sorry I know this is a strainly thread but I'm sure plenty know of pnw from strainly lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 4, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Just an fyi Gmo house of clones on discord is really pnwstrainhunter. Same shitty 2" cuts with no roots zone and came with riders for free. Sorry I know this is a strainly thread but I'm sure plenty know of pnw from strainly lol.


I am bewildered someone can so consistently sell shitty cuts like that. You have to be a special kind of stupid to grow like that if youve been doing it for years.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 4, 2022)

Here is a pic... Second pic is when I pulled it out of the root riot cube. You can see regardless of bugs or whatever this twig never should of been used. It's like he clipped the stem half way and pulled the rest off. I'm more upset that I didn't know that was him. Oh well, could of been worse.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 4, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Just an fyi Gmo house of clones on discord is really pnwstrainhunter. Same shitty 2" cuts with no roots zone and came with riders for free. Sorry I know this is a strainly thread but I'm sure plenty know of pnw from strainly lol.


Sorry man I think your mistaken, gmo is a guy from icmag with same name, pnw and gmo are both on bean swap on discord with different cuts. I could be wrong but I don't think they are same person.

As far as the clone that stem looks fuct and it sucks about the hitchhikers. I've only ever seen positive reviews from people about him on discord. I'm sure he would make it right if you got in contact with him, he seems like a good dude from the reviews I have seen.
Thanks for the review, I'm grateful for any and all reviews
I think it should be ok to post reviews good or bad of any clone vendor In this thread whether they are on strainly or not.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 4, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Sorry man I think your mistaken, gmo is a guy from icmag with same name, pnw and gmo are both on bean swap on discord with different cuts. I could be wrong but I don't think they are same person.
> 
> As far as the clone that stem looks fuct and it sucks about the hitchhikers. I've only ever seen positive reviews from people about him on discord. I'm sure he would make it right if you got in contact with him, he seems like a good dude from the reviews I have seen.
> Thanks for the review, I'm grateful for any and all reviews
> I think it should be ok to post reviews good or bad of any clone vendor In this thread whether they are on strainly or not.


I might be very well wrong. Just seemed like almost deja Vu experience lol almost uncanny lol. But I actually went to him first. I scoped the cube and there was movent. But gmo thought the video was inconclusive. So I told the admin, said I don't want to leave a bad review. Showed him the clip, said he pass it on to friend who knows better. Then he asked for another. And another, how many clips of bugs moving around do you need. After all that I said I will just cut my losses. Besides the thing snapped clean from a little bend trying look at the leafs probably had hlvd, especially with the way that stem looked. I can't attach the video.
But here is a link to insta..








Watch this story by fredrick gasious on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 4, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I might be very well wrong. Just seemed like almost deja Vu experience lol almost uncanny lol. But I actually went to him first. I scoped the cube and there was movent. But gmo thought the video was inconclusive. So I told the admin, said I don't want to leave a bad review. Showed him the clip, said he pass it on to friend who knows better. Then he asked for another. And another, how many clips of bugs moving around do you need. After all that I said I will just cut my losses. Besides the thing snapped clean from a little bend trying look at the leafs probably had hlvd, especially with the way that stem looked. I can't attach the video.
> But here is a link to insta..
> 
> 
> ...


Nematodes.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 5, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> I might be very well wrong. Just seemed like almost deja Vu experience lol almost uncanny lol. But I actually went to him first. I scoped the cube and there was movent. But gmo thought the video was inconclusive. So I told the admin, said I don't want to leave a bad review. Showed him the clip, said he pass it on to friend who knows better. Then he asked for another. And another, how many clips of bugs moving around do you need. After all that I said I will just cut my losses. Besides the thing snapped clean from a little bend trying look at the leafs probably had hlvd, especially with the way that stem looked. I can't attach the video.
> But here is a link to insta..
> 
> 
> ...


It’s him. He’s changed his handle on discord a few times lately. He has a decent list, but no mention of testing, and seems to have almost as much trouble as glo as life issues keep popping up, seems like. Moving, etc. He’s a presence at a couple of forums, including pheno hunters, which surprises me. I’m enticed, lol, specially with his Corey cut, but no bueno. I’d rather take a chance on universally seeded or raw genetics cuts, which both mention testing and virus free cuts. Not sure if on Strainly. He’s also quitting for good at end of month, he stated yesterday


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 5, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> It’s him. He’s changed his handle on discord a few times lately. He has a decent list, but no mention of testing, and seems to have almost as much trouble as glo as life issues keep popping up, seems like. Moving, etc. He’s a presence at a couple of forums, including pheno hunters, which surprises me. I’m enticed, lol, specially with his Corey cut, but no bueno. I’d rather take a chance on universally seeded or raw genetics cuts, which both mention testing and virus free cuts. Not sure if on Strainly. He’s also quitting for good at end of month, he stated yesterday


I'm 99% sure they are different people, gmo has been on icmag since 2010 I think.
Not sure about pnw but have seen him on a few forums, only things it seems pnw has kept is banana og,chem sis,bubblegum blueberry maybe a few others but its not nearly as much as he used to have before he moved.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 5, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I'm 99% sure they are different people, gmo has been on icmag since 2010 I think.
> Not sure about pnw but have seen him on a few forums, only things it seems pnw has kept is banana og,chem sis,bubblegum blueberry maybe a few others but its not nearly as much as he used to have before he moved.


On discord, they are the same. One has changed his handle a few times on there, so maybe that’s him at icrag but on discord, they are the same. Now he’s went back to one strain hunter I guess because he’s quitting. When you follow someone on discord, they can change their handle, but it’s still the same server. But that’s pnws clones, no doubt. And he did use the he gmo name for bout a week or so. Obviously you don’t discord lol


----------



## Mulder420 (Oct 5, 2022)

GMO and PWN live in different states but whatever you think i guess.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 5, 2022)

Not here to argue just here to point out they aren't the same but if you to believe they are by all means. Hopefully people can do their own research and come to the correct conclusion. 

I've been on discord since March not good at it or anything as I'm what my kid used to refer to as a boomer but I get by well enough so far.
And as far as I can tell they are two totally separate people. Like Mulder said they aren't even in the same state, I can't verify that as I'm from the great white north and have never ordered from either.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 5, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Not here to argue just here to point out they aren't the same but if you to believe they are by all means. Hopefully people can do their own research and come to the correct conclusion.
> 
> I've been on discord since March not good at it or anything as I'm what my kid used to refer to as a boomer but I get by well enough so far.
> And as far as I can tell they are two totally separate people. Like Mulder said they aren't even in the same state, I can't verify that as I'm from the great white north and have never ordered from either.


I agree after looking up GMOs post on ic. They are very similar but different. Regardless wouldn't buy from either ever again.


----------



## Indoorpro (Oct 5, 2022)

U guy referring to the big glasses guy avatar?


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 5, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> U guy referring to the big glasses guy avatar?


Yeah bubbles from trailer park boys.


----------



## Indoorpro (Oct 5, 2022)

Was actually looking at some his clones… glad for the heads up..


----------



## Hoss8455 (Oct 5, 2022)

I've had nothing but good experiences with GMO. +3 clean shipments and I've seen dozens of people literally rave about service.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Oct 5, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I've been on discord since March not good at it or anything as I'm what my kid used to refer to as a boomer but I get by well enough so far.


That’s because discord is like the shittiest software that’s ever been created. I don’t understand how people even use it.


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 5, 2022)

I just received a clone from pnwstrainhunter not surprisingly I could see bugs running around and I hadn't even opened up the clone shipper. I sealed all the edges back up with tape for now until I can open it and dip the entire thing in Dr zymes and possibly spinosad. Is it fine to dip a rooted cut in sulfur as well or will the roots and plug be too damaged?


----------



## Hoss8455 (Oct 5, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I just received a clone from pnwstrainhunter not surprisingly I could see bugs running around and I hadn't even opened up the clone shipper. I sealed all the edges back up with tape for now until I can open it and dip the entire thing in Dr zymes and possibly spinosad. Is it fine to dip a rooted cut in sulfur as well or will the roots and plug be too damaged?


Sulfur dip on rooted clones is OK


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 5, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Sulfur dip on rooted clones is OK


Cool thanks.


----------



## amish_doink (Oct 5, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I just received a clone from pnwstrainhunter not surprisingly I could see bugs running around and I hadn't even opened up the clone shipper. I sealed all the edges back up with tape for now until I can open it and dip the entire thing in Dr zymes and possibly spinosad. Is it fine to dip a rooted cut in sulfur as well or will the roots and plug be too damaged?


Trust me dude, throw them away ASAP. It isn't even worth your time. I'm really sorry you lost money on this one. Those russet mites are NOT worth fighting and will slowly destroy your grow and your sanity. Lots of people have been burned already, you can read posts in this thread. I promise you it will hurt less throwing a few hundred dollars in the trash now vs. more money + hours of effort to still have a pest issue and have to throw all your genetics out. I feel for you homie, I'm gonna spark one for you and be glad I learned my lesson already.


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 5, 2022)

amish_doink said:


> Trust me dude, throw them away ASAP. It isn't even worth your time. I'm really sorry you lost money on this one. Those russet mites are NOT worth fighting and will slowly destroy your grow and your sanity. Lots of people have been burned already, you can read posts in this thread. I promise you it will hurt less throwing a few hundred dollars in the trash now vs. more money + hours of effort to still have a pest issue and have to throw all your genetics out. I feel for you homie, I'm gonna spark one for you and be glad I learned my lesson already.


He's known to have russet mites? The one I saw right away looked like it might be a thrip. It was long and skinny running up and down the stem. Then little pearl colored eggs under the leaves. I've got it in a little quarantine box right now.


----------



## amish_doink (Oct 5, 2022)

You can search the thread for other poster's info/evidence on that earlier in this thread. Made this account just to hopefully spare you some potential suffering. Maybe you can PM me for more detail. Wouldn't wish those bugs on my worst enemy..


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 5, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> That’s because discord is like the shittiest software that’s ever been created. I don’t understand how people even use it.


IRC was better than this shit lol


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 5, 2022)

amish_doink said:


> You can search the thread for other poster's info/evidence on that earlier in this thread. Made this account just to hopefully spare you some potential suffering. Maybe you can PM me for more detail. Wouldn't wish those bugs on my worst enemy..


Thanks, found the posts


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 5, 2022)

amish_doink said:


> You can search the thread for other poster's info/evidence on that earlier in this thread. Made this account just to hopefully spare you some potential suffering. Maybe you can PM me for more detail. Wouldn't wish those bugs on my worst enemy..


Russet mites are one of the easiest insects to eradicate in veg…


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 5, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Russet mites are one of the easiest insects to eradicate in veg…


I have it in a quarantine box currently. If I dip it in sulfur like every 3-4 days for 2 weeks should that get rid of them?


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 6, 2022)

FWIW GMO is over on discord posting all kinds of pics of his setup, scoped plants, etc


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> FWIW GMO is over on discord posting all kinds of pics of his setup, scoped plants, etc


Tell him to scope his medium...





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 6, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I have it in a quarantine box currently. If I dip it in sulfur like every 3-4 days for 2 weeks should that get rid of them?


Spraying with neem oil might help too


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 6, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> Tell him to scope his medium...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nematodes in your video there homie.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 6, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I have it in a quarantine box currently. If I dip it in sulfur like every 3-4 days for 2 weeks should that get rid of them?


Standard protocol is 3 sulfur dips, 3 days apart each. 100% success for me on several occasions.


----------



## gosabres716 (Oct 6, 2022)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Those are nematodes in your video there homie.


And why would he need nematodes in his rooting substrate? I didn't ask for them, and dont want them lol.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 6, 2022)

KAANJI is a solid vendor just to share, I live in AZ and he made it happen. Had to replace my first order since it lagged in the mailbox over the weekend, took care of it.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 6, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> KAANJI is a solid vendor just to share, I live in AZ and he made it happen. Had to replace my first order since it lagged in the mailbox over the weekend, took care of it.


I was thinking of grabbing something from them when they had a sale. A little pricey. I find it funny how you can have the same cut from different people all at different varying prices. I just don't get it lol


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 6, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> KAANJI is a solid vendor just to share, I live in AZ and he made it happen. Had to replace my first order since it lagged in the mailbox over the weekend, took care of it.


Better have those tested. That cut of jealousy x banana cream is all over socal and it has hlpv.


----------



## Mulder420 (Oct 6, 2022)

kaanji is a cool cat to talk to, got some plants from him, might of had bugs tho, i go ham on anything new we get in so. Look much better now and big enough to get tested.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 6, 2022)

gosabres716 said:


> And why would he need nematodes in his rooting substrate? I didn't ask for them, and dont want them lol.


Fungus gnat larvae.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 7, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I have it in a quarantine box currently. If I dip it in sulfur like every 3-4 days for 2 weeks should that get rid of them?


You'll want to test for HLV too, that dudes just a slob man..


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 7, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> You'll want to test for HLV too, that dudes just a slob man..


Yeah I for sure was gonna get it tested.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

Well had all my cuts tested and some how every plant from ajn came back positive and everyone of my keeper's came back negative.
Not sure how this is possible as I've seen ajn tests that he has posted plus I've seen a bunch of people on this thread test the cuts they got from ajn and they always come back negative. 
So really perplexing how mine are positive and my keepers negative. Only thing I can think of is that when I talked to tumi they prefer root hairs but you also can use petioles. So all my sample contained 3 root hairs plus 3 petioles. 
Anyone else that's tested ajn cuts send in root hairs?

Had a couple plants this round out of 15 look off and I just figured it was from my blumats clogging and overwatering/underwatering certain pots causing stunting. Plus the ones in question were at side/corner and got next to no ppfd so I figured they were looking Wierd cause of that. But towards end of flower I noticed a real lack of trichs and smell on a couple and the buds looked alot different. So I thought I should get them tested just in case. The veg plants all look pretty normal and healthy but I tested all them too to check.
Thought I would be ok cause ajn tests plus all the people on here saying they got negative tests on his cuts.
Here's results pic and a legend 
001- mm og in flower- reason I tested
002- runtz in flower - reason I tested
003- One Night Stand 
004- Doho
005- Sundae Driver 
006- Twinkle Tarts 
007- Apple Fritter- no symptoms at all
008- Gushmints- was short+slow since I got it
009- MM og mother in veg- no symptoms 
010- Runtz mother in veg- no symptoms 
011- Sfv og - very slight symptoms in flower


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Well had all my cuts tested and some how every plant from ajn came back positive and everyone of my keeper's came back negative.
> Not sure how this is possible as I've seen ajn tests that he has posted plus I've seen a bunch of people on this thread test the cuts they got from ajn and they always come back negative.
> So really perplexing how mine are positive and my keepers negative. Only thing I can think of is that when I talked to tumi they prefer root hairs but you also can use petioles. So all my sample contained 3 root hairs plus 3 petioles.
> Anyone else that's tested ajn cuts send in root hairs?
> ...


Fuckin hell... when did you get those cuts from AJN? I will say my "SFV OG" from him is making me a bit nervous in veg but the flowers looked fine, super frosty and crushed yield wise.


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Well had all my cuts tested and some how every plant from ajn came back positive and everyone of my keeper's came back negative.
> Not sure how this is possible as I've seen ajn tests that he has posted plus I've seen a bunch of people on this thread test the cuts they got from ajn and they always come back negative.
> So really perplexing how mine are positive and my keepers negative. Only thing I can think of is that when I talked to tumi they prefer root hairs but you also can use petioles. So all my sample contained 3 root hairs plus 3 petioles.
> Anyone else that's tested ajn cuts send in root hairs?
> ...


Thats the reason my mom plants will never touch each other and I never share domes or trays different strains , bleach all tools ,pots because if u don't do all that extra if one plant has something or gets something then you lost your whole line up


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Well had all my cuts tested and some how every plant from ajn came back positive and everyone of my keeper's came back negative.
> Not sure how this is possible as I've seen ajn tests that he has posted plus I've seen a bunch of people on this thread test the cuts they got from ajn and they always come back negative.
> So really perplexing how mine are positive and my keepers negative. Only thing I can think of is that when I talked to tumi they prefer root hairs but you also can use petioles. So all my sample contained 3 root hairs plus 3 petioles.
> Anyone else that's tested ajn cuts send in root hairs?
> ...


Thats crazy. I just grabbed clones off of them not to long ago. They all look good from what I can see but definitely going to get them tested. When did you order from AJN?


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 9, 2022)

That sucks, that's a lot of positives.


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 9, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> That sucks, that's a lot of positives.


Anyone else have any positive results from AJN??


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 9, 2022)

Sux. One good part about the info is you know it wasn't one of your other cuts. If they all popped there would be ambiguity and we wouldn't be able to draw any conclusions of sorts


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm glad you posted these. I'm thinking hard about trying to grab a clone at the end of the month and he and Ben's Nursery were on my list because because of the negative tests people had received back on their cuts and their bargain prices. I'm going to try and get in touch with Dookie Farms again. He's a little pricier than those guys but I trust him a lot more. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Thats crazy. I just grabbed clones off of them not to long ago. They all look good from what I can see but definitely going to get them tested. When did you order from AJN?


In like may,
First run everything looked great when I ran 1 of each.
This last run I did 15 between sfv, mm og, runtz and apple fritter. Everything looked phenomenal except like 3 plants looked off which led me to test.

When you guys test are you sending in root samples? Or just petioles?

My veg plants that I tested all looked normal but tested positive


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

I also would clone all those ajn cuts at the same time thinking they were clean so if one was infected it would have infected the rest.
Luckily my keepers I was cloning on a different schedule. 
When I first got them I thought the gushmints was really slow growing and small. It only ended up being like around 2 ft when the runtz was 3-4 ft , apple fritter was 4 ft and sfv and Mm og were like 5 ft
Does anyone's gushmints have a strong smell? Mine didn't have that much of a smell, not sure if that's normal or not.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Thats the reason my mom plants will never touch each other and I never share domes or trays different strains , bleach all tools ,pots because if u don't do all that extra if one plant has something or gets something then you lost your whole line up


My keepers were right beside the ajn cuts sometimes touching.
I'll have to recheck my keepers in another month or so.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I also would clone all those ajn cuts at the same time thinking they were clean so if one was infected it would have infected the rest.
> Luckily my keepers I was cloning on a different schedule.
> When I first got them I thought the gushmints was really slow growing and small. It only ended up being like around 2 ft when the runtz was 3-4 ft , apple fritter was 4 ft and sfv and Mm og were like 5 ft
> Does anyone's gushmints have a strong smell? Mine didn't have that much of a smell, not sure if that's normal or not.


Hmm, that's interesting, it's very likely that it spread from a single infected individual via the reused blade. I believe I tested 2 AJN cuts that I bought in March of this year, both were neg at that time-Marsh OG and SFV OG. I wouldn't worry too much if your keepers just touched them a bit...by all means, retest them in a month or two, but it usually required more than that.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 9, 2022)

The Gelato 41 from AJN is pretty slow growing and not very resinous, not sure if that's a trait of gelato or not, I've got no experience with the variety.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

Man I hate posting this cause ajn is super cool and I know I saw his tests posted. So I know he tests. I don't blame him, I also saw so many tests from everyone test negative 
If you can test one branch and it's negative and another and it's positive not sure how you can ever know for sure.
Hopefully root tests are more accurate.


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Man I hate posting this cause ajn is super cool and I know I saw his tests posted. So I know he tests. I don't blame him, I also saw so many tests from everyone test negative
> If you can test one branch and it's negative and another and it's positive not sure how you can ever know for sure.
> Hopefully root tests are more accurate.


What did they charge for the root test ?


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 9, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> What did they charge for the root test ?


 and how did the root process work ?


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> and how did the root process work ?


It's same process as they do for petioles. 
I sent in 3 root sample and 3 petioles in 1 sample tube per plant
25 per test


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 9, 2022)

Well I'd say contact AJ and let him know but he will probably say it's your fault and his gear is fine and carry on as usual


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Well I'd say contact AJ and let him know but he will probably say it's your fault and his gear is fine and carry on as usual


I've been in contact with him.
What's he gonna say we have all seen his negative tests and everyone else negative tests so not much he can say.
He says he hasn't seen any dudding or anything.
But said he's planning on testing more soon.
I said he should go to tumi and add root samples. Not sure if he will or just go back to dark heart.
He been cool about it. But I feel bad posting this cause I'm the only positive I've seen from his gear so I'm at a loss as to what happened.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Not sure if he will or just go back to dark heart.


I hope he goes to Tumi, I've never gotten a sample to come back positive from dark heart even tho I had branches in veg snapping off from the main stem under their own weight lol. Same plants all came back positive through Tumi.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 9, 2022)

Has anyone tried My Flora DNA, they are advertising at $21 per test (10 min.)? I'd like to see some detailed info on their methods before I use them, but I like to see tests being priced below $25 now. I agree with the others who say they trust a test company that has given out a known positive rather than ones that have always been negative. There is a certain kind of logic to that.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I hope he goes to Tumi, I've never gotten a sample to come back positive from dark heart even tho I had branches in veg snapping off from the main stem under their own weight lol. Same plants all came back positive through Tumi.


Ya that's the shit that scares me, dark heart giving out those negatives when tumi gave you positive.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 9, 2022)

Boom goes the Dynamite


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 9, 2022)

Cool just when I finally get some aj cuts. Fuckin done just popping seeds and running what clones I have from now on


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> In like may,
> First run everything looked great when I ran 1 of each.
> This last run I did 15 between sfv, mm og, runtz and apple fritter. Everything looked phenomenal except like 3 plants looked off which led me to test.
> 
> ...


Has anyone else experienced any dudding symptoms or positive tests since May??


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 9, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Cool just when I finally get some aj cuts. Fuckin done just popping seeds and running what clones I have from now on


If it makes ya feel any better I've gotten runtz since may and it tested negative rather recently. It seems like Just Blazin's gush mints may have been the culprit as it was a slow vegger for him and didn't get very big, gush mints for me got huge and grew fast but I got it well before may.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 9, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> If it makes ya feel any better I've gotten runtz since may and it tested negative rather recently. It seems like Just Blazin's gush mints may have been the culprit as it was a slow vegger for him and didn't get very big, gush mints for me got huge and grew fast but I got it well before may.


I got mm og, g41, and the Durban that I was most excited about


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 9, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I got mm og, g41, and the Durban that I was most excited about


I got the Durban and MM OG. My MM OG is and was clean and Durban was clean but ended up getting infected, the only way I've managed to stop the spreading is a completely different room upstairs


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 9, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I got the Durban and MM OG. My MM OG is and was clean and Durban was clean but ended up getting infected, the only way I've managed to stop the spreading is a completely different room upstairs


How is the Durban? Need a good sativa


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 9, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I got mm og, g41, and the Durban that I was most excited about


My best guess is the gushmints was the culprit and it infected the rest but really can't say for sure. Just be on the lookout for any lateral branching and brittle stems. Plus the abnormal tight nodes.
Honestly love the mm og, runtz and apple fritter want to keep them if I can keep them separate just for personal smoke.

And just to clarify I got them in very beginning of April. I went and looked to make sure.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 9, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Has anyone else experienced any dudding symptoms or positive tests since May??


I got my gush mints in august. They grew vigorously in veg and they look fine rn about 4 weeks into flower. I hope I’m not just being overly optimistic but the smell on it is pretty good but mellow and so far decent trichome production. As soon as my lights go on I’m going to inspect them thoroughly.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 9, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> How is the Durban? Need a good sativa


It was good but I am sure there are better sativas out there.. I bet it was made with the 9 week newer Durban and not the old school Durban.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 9, 2022)

Just got this from pigtail gardens. Queen Of The South relentless breeder cut (Tropicana cherry x #1 stunna), supposed to be like Tropicana Cherry but a more vigorous veg and not so hard to clone.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 10, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Has anyone else experienced any dudding symptoms or positive tests since May??


I posted this in August

"Took me several months to get 2 Gush Mints from Auntie, been wanting that strain for so long. They looked and smelled exactly the same when I received them, but the longer they veg the more different they look. They still smell exactly the same, but one of them has much smaller fan leaves. I'll try to get some pictures this evening".

The one in question is still smaller and looks different than the larger one, they still smell exactly the same though. Could it be possible that he has multiple mothers of Gush, and some might have the duds and some might not?


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 10, 2022)

Feijao said:


> I posted this in August
> 
> "Took me several months to get 2 Gush Mints from Auntie, been wanting that strain for so long. They looked and smelled exactly the same when I received them, but the longer they veg the more different they look. They still smell exactly the same, but one of them has much smaller fan leaves. I'll try to get some pictures this evening".
> 
> The one in question is still smaller and looks different than the larger one, they still smell exactly the same though. Could it be possible that he has multiple mothers of Gush, and some might have the duds and some might not?


I grabbed a couple of Gush mints cuts and they are blowing up right now. Pretty uniform. Is it possible the smaller one isn't gush mints? Wouldn't be the first time they mixed clones up on here lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2022)

Feijao said:


> I posted this in August
> 
> "Took me several months to get 2 Gush Mints from Auntie, been wanting that strain for so long. They looked and smelled exactly the same when I received them, but the longer they veg the more different they look. They still smell exactly the same, but one of them has much smaller fan leaves. I'll try to get some pictures this evening".
> 
> The one in question is still smaller and looks different than the larger one, they still smell exactly the same though. Could it be possible that he has multiple mothers of Gush, and some might have the duds and some might not?


That's exactly how my gushmints was, super small and fan leaves were smaller than everything else's. My gushmints was half the size of everything else pretty much. I only had the one gushmints so no other ones to compare to. But everyone else says that gushmints is pretty big so considering in almost six months I don't think it broke 2 1/2 ft I'm guessing it was the culprit and infected the rest when I cloned them together. 
It might just be that certain branches on an infected mother it shows up in. Where others might not carry it on the same mother plant.
Kinda like you test one branch it comes up negative and another comes up positive, but who knows.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 10, 2022)

TUMI recommends to take a sample from multiple points on the same plants. A few different petioles from down low and then node hairs from up top…or a root sample


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 10, 2022)

I noticed pigtail gardens is selling the whole buds and roses clone menu for 10-15x markup, they are all $18 in store lol. I picked up the zawtz in LA last week, praying she survives the trip back to Hawaii, I fucked up and didnt realize today was a usps holiday.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 10, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I got my gush mints in august. They grew vigorously in veg and they look fine rn about 4 weeks into flower. I hope I’m not just being overly optimistic but the smell on it is pretty good but mellow and so far decent trichome production. As soon as my lights go on I’m going to inspect them thoroughly.


Anyway you could post some pictures of your Gush Mints, I would love to compare. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Anyway you could post some pictures of your Gush Mints, I would love to compare. Thanks in advance!


You got any pics of your small one compared to your big one. I'd like to see if your small one looks like the one I had.
And I would get it tested with tumi and send in some top root hairs with your sample.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Anyway you could post some pictures of your Gush Mints, I would love to compare. Thanks in advance!


Ya here my gushmints about 23-24 days in flower- highly recommend super cropping her in flower because she has some stretch but nothing you cant handle but she does have some legs. The gushmints colas are no where as thick or frosty as the grandi guava and tiki rum cake that went in flower at the same time but I can tell she will probably start throwing down around week 4 or 5 and will probably go a little longer than the other strains I have going. First pic is 2 gushmints in the center of pic side by side one in 5 gal fabric pot, other in 3 gal fabric pot.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya here my gushmints about 23-24 days in flower- highly recommend super cropping her in flower because she has some stretch but nothing you cant handle but she does have some legs. The gushmints colas are no where as thick or frosty as the grandi guava and tiki rum cake that went in flower at the same time but I can tell she will probably start throwing down around week 4 or 5 and will probably go a little longer than the other strains I have going. First pic is 2 gushmints in the center of pic side by side one in 5 gal fabric pot, other in 3 gal fabric pot.


Those are much bigger compared to the one I grew. The other strains I had from him grew that size or bigger.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Those are much bigger compared to the one I grew. The other strains I had from him grew that size or bigger.


I vegged way too long as well i had to take a good amount of top growth off just to get there size down. Think it was close to a 2 month veg


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 10, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I noticed pigtail gardens is selling the whole buds and roses clone menu for 10-15x markup, they are all $18 in store lol. I picked up the zawtz in LA last week, praying she survives the trip back to Hawaii, I fucked up and didnt realize today was a usps holiday.


Well, poor mail lady was forced to work today so my Zawtz cut arrived safe and sound, just gotta get her rooted.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 10, 2022)

...wish i could jet from Hawaii to L.A....back to Hawaii...pfft...lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 10, 2022)

mudballs said:


> ...wish i could jet from Hawaii to L.A....back to Hawaii...pfft...lol


you can find flights for less than $300 round trip sometimes, cheaper than some strainly vendors lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 11, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Anyway you could post some pictures of your Gush Mints, I would love to compare. Thanks in advance!


This is the only picture I have on me rn. At the Grand Canyon for a few days but once I get back I’ll try and get some better ones. This is 4 weeks 12/12. She’s was pretty vigorous through veg and stretched a good amount in flower. She seems a little nutrient sensitive. I foliar fed with dyna gro foliage pro at regular strength and she started to get burnt tips so I backed off.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> The Gelato 41 from AJN is pretty slow growing and not very resinous, not sure if that's a trait of gelato or not, I've got no experience with the variety.


Ya cause his aint #41...that I know


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2022)

It’s possible that the cuts aren’t culled either, having run plenty of my own clones, sometimes a cut just lacks the vigor of the group and needs culled as it won’t ever be the same. Not all clones root and establish equally.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 11, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya cause his aint #41...that I know


Could you elaborate more? I've got zero experience with anything gelato. What do you think AJs cut is?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Could you elaborate more? I've got zero experience with anything gelato. What do you think AJs cut is?


I talked to a few people on here ran it and also didnt think it was 41, didnt have the gelato 41 structure and wasn't too frosty which is unlike gelato #41


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 11, 2022)

I saw pics of the Gelato 41 grown on IG from Auntie Janes and it looked amazing. Not sure what the original is supposed to look like or the structure. Do you have any pics for comparison??


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 11, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I talked to a few people on here ran it and also didnt think it was 41, didnt have the gelato 41 structure and wasn't too frosty which is unlike gelato #41


Yea it looked off compared to pics of the legit cut.
Here's a few pics of mine


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 11, 2022)

Pic from sherbinskis


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 15, 2022)

Here some pics of my somewhat neglected mother plant of gush mints. I tried to take a better pic of her flowering but she’s in the corner surrounded by all the other plants and I can’t get a good overall picture. Also I placed an order with Tumi a few days ago. I’m just waiting for my sample tubes to arrive but as soon as I get my results I will post them.Testing all my strains. 

Excuse the mess I was doing some cleaning.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Here some pics of my somewhat neglected mother plant of gush mints. I tried to take a better pic of her flowering but she’s in the corner surrounded by all the other plants and I can’t get a good overall picture. Also I placed an order with Tumi a few days ago. I’m just waiting for my sample tubes to arrive but as soon as I get my results I will post them.Testing all my strains.
> 
> Excuse the mess I was doing some cleaning.
> View attachment 5213187
> View attachment 5213188


So gush mints is probably my least favorite out of the 3 strains I picked up from boston clone co, I'm nearing day 30 and she just is lagging behind the others in terms of frost, structure and even nose...not height though she is a tall one and looks like she will throw down in yields, I'm expecting gush mints will probably start to shine around week 5 or 6.


----------



## Marla 420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> So gush mints is probably my least favorite out of the 3 strains I picked up from boston clone co, I'm nearing day 30 and she just is lagging behind the others in terms of frost, structure and even nose...not height though she is a tall one and looks like she will throw down in yields, I'm expecting gush mints will probably start to shine around week 5 or 6.


I'm on week 6 close to 7 with my Gush Mints and she's still lagging behind my other strains in my flower room/cycle. Very big and tall vigorous growth but smaller buds and less frost, maybe she's just a late bloomer and will need a week or 2 more than the other strains. I hope she can Suprise me at the very end and stack some trichs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

Marla 420 said:


> I'm on week 6 close to 7 with my Gush Mints and she's still lagging behind my other strains in my flower room/cycle. Very big and tall vigorous growth but smaller buds and less frost, maybe she's just a late bloomer and will need a week or 2 more than the other strains. I hope she can Suprise me at the very end and stack some trichs.


That's what I'm hoping but a friend of mine just saw a bunch of flower and just wasn't impressed, said it was just kinda meh, I'm sure the gush mints flower he saw came from the same cut which seems to be the purplecity genetics cut floating around. Fuck


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 15, 2022)

Marla 420 said:


> I'm on week 6 close to 7 with my Gush Mints and she's still lagging behind my other strains in my flower room/cycle. Very big and tall vigorous growth but smaller buds and less frost, maybe she's just a late bloomer and will need a week or 2 more than the other strains. I hope she can Suprise me at the very end and stack some trichs.


It will need another week or 2 but you should be seeing some colas.. can you share a pic?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 15, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Here some pics of my somewhat neglected mother plant of gush mints. I tried to take a better pic of her flowering but she’s in the corner surrounded by all the other plants and I can’t get a good overall picture. Also I placed an order with Tumi a few days ago. I’m just waiting for my sample tubes to arrive but as soon as I get my results I will post them.Testing all my strains.
> 
> Excuse the mess I was doing some cleaning.
> View attachment 5213187
> View attachment 5213188


Beautiful room setup. Unfortunately from what I’ve seen personally I’d be willing to bet (75% positive) that plant has hplvd. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Marla 420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> That's what I'm hoping but a friend of mine just saw a bunch of flower and just wasn't impressed, said it was just kinda meh, I'm sure the gush mints flower he saw came from the same cut which* seems to be the purplecity genetics cut *floating around. Fuck


Ohh I'm more than sure you have that purple city cut because that's what I have and they look the same. Purple stems/dark leaves/purple underneath vigorous growth slow flowering. I haven't been logging on here I didn't know PC cut was trash lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

Marla 420 said:


> Ohh I'm more than sure you have that purple city cut because that's what I have and they look the same. Purple stems/dark leaves/purple underneath vigorous growth slow flowering. I haven't been logging on here I didn't know PC cut was trash lol.


No I dont think it is...I hope it's not, my other strains I'm running are just outperforming it in flower. Person who's flower my friend saw might have not done it well so dont worry. Also it's hard to tell, my gush mints are only nearing day 30 of flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 15, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Beautiful room setup. Unfortunately from what I’ve seen personally I’d be willing to bet (75% positive) that plant has hplvd. Looking forward to seeing your results.


ya that thing looks rough as fuck but wouldn't say it HpLVD positive...it doest have that horizontal growth hop latent is known for. Gushmints grows tall and vertical(not wide) which his are and they are in small pots in the pic, you cant tell by a pic so who knows.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 16, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Beautiful room setup. Unfortunately from what I’ve seen personally I’d be willing to bet (75% positive) that plant has hplvd. Looking forward to seeing your results.


Thanks. What can I or anybody say though we all know the risks buying from anywhere or anybody now that this is everywhere. No regurts. I’ll just have to do a deep clean, thorough disinfection of every single thing in my grow shed, and of course kill all my remaining plants. Anything else that I get will not only be quarantined but tested immediately from now on.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> So gush mints is probably my least favorite out of the 3 strains I picked up from boston clone co, I'm nearing day 30 and she just is lagging behind the others in terms of frost, structure and even nose...not height though she is a tall one and looks like she will throw down in yields, I'm expecting gush mints will probably start to shine around week 5 or 6.


I just checked and that picture I posted was on day 30 of flower. How does your compare? Mine is definitively less frosty than the rest of what I’m running.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I just checked and that picture I posted was on day 30 of flower. How does your compare? Mine is definitively less frosty than the rest of what I’m running.


Think its similar, you want me to go take a pic? My light are still on


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Think its similar, you want me to go take a pic? My light are still on


It’d be nice to see the comparison.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> It’d be nice to see the comparison.


You got it bud...so this is one of my 4 gushmints in flower, all 4 are the same height and they're big as you can tell.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> You got it bud...so this is one of my 4 gushmints in flower, all 4 are the same height and they're big as you can tell.
> View attachment 5213231View attachment 5213232View attachment 5213233View attachment 5213234


Thanks…..Growth looks similar but yours do look a bit frostier than mine though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Thanks…..Growth looks similar but yours do look a bit frostier than mine though.


Ya I pulled it out from under the lights to take the pic but ya now that I'm looking at it, it actually looking a bit better than I thought


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 16, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Here some pics of my somewhat neglected mother plant of gush mints. I tried to take a better pic of her flowering but she’s in the corner surrounded by all the other plants and I can’t get a good overall picture. Also I placed an order with Tumi a few days ago. I’m just waiting for my sample tubes to arrive but as soon as I get my results I will post them.Testing all my strains.
> 
> Excuse the mess I was doing some cleaning.
> View attachment 5213187
> View attachment 5213188


Looks like possibly russets or ph issue. Doesn’t look dudded


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 16, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Looks like possibly russets or ph issue. Doesn’t look dudded



Nah I don’t have any pest issues. Just an intentional lack of attention. I usually take clones and trash my mothers when they get certain size but I took cuts late off this plant so I just kind of had it just in case the cuts didn’t take and meanwhile I really didn’t really feed as needed. This plant will be getting tossed any day now as my clones are well rooted now.


----------



## rhinobucket (Oct 16, 2022)

Scam site got blocked when I complained
What a joke
If you want seeds go to dcseedexchange
And get some TonyGreen’s Tortured Beans


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya that thing looks rough as fuck but wouldn't say it HpLVD positive...it doest have that horizontal growth hop latent is known for. Gushmints grows tall and vertical(not wide) which his are and they are in small pots in the pic, you cant tell by a pic so who knows.


The gushmints I had that tested positive didn't do the lateral branching like the others strains, just was super slow growing, stayed super short and had small leaves also had that weird tight noding
If the root tests are 100% accurate like tumi says I think with a few tests you can be assured your room is clean and you only would have to test new stuff you want to bring in


----------



## Mulder420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Where is everyone getting their gush mints?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Where is everyone getting their gush mints?


seems everyone on here is getting them off strainly from different vendors...I did not, I got mine from boston clone company. Most if not all the real gush mints originally came from purple city genetics, that's where boston clone got mine from...after it comes from PCG, whoever you're getting Gushmints cuts from you better hope runs a very clean grow room and take precautions not to infect their healthy cuts.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 16, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> That "SFV" cut does throw down. I'd believe that it's GG4 before being any OG. I've got the actual Mandelbrot SFV now and will be doing a side by side soon enough.
> 
> Also, the ECSD cut from Shoreline is 100% not ECSD...Not sure why I've seen almost a dozen people claim it's legit. I've got it side by side with the SFV from AJN and they are the same cut.



I stated this earlier in the thread.

Shoreline's ECSD is GG4 or an S1.

I think someone passed it to Deadpanhead on IG, too, because his diesel (with backstory!) looks like GG and the chocolatey odor profile sure sounds like GG.

This whole clone slangin' scene is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> I stated this earlier in the thread.
> 
> Shoreline's ECSD is GG4 or an S1.
> 
> ...


 That's why people should pop more beans and phenohunt if they have the room, it's close to 100% you'll find something that is a lot better than most cuts being passed around. Grab a few packs of lit farms or raw genetics and you'll find some heaters.


----------



## zoomboom (Oct 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> That's why people should pop more beans and phenohunt if they have the room, it's close to 100% you'll find something that is a lot better than most cuts being passed around. Grab a few packs of lit farms or raw genetics and you'll find some heaters.


Yeah, I'm completely turned off by the whole Strainly experience.

The one guy slinging cheap 10-20 pack keepers of moderate sativas has gone AWOL. His Nev Haze was FIRE and yielded more than GMO.

Now I have 8x of each Original Diesel x Chem D, GG4 s1, and GG4 x chem D beans popped, from my personal work.

I'll never completely write off clone additions, however.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> Yeah, I'm completely turned off by the whole Strainly experience.
> 
> The one guy slinging cheap 10-20 pack keepers of moderate sativas has gone AWOL. His Nev Haze was FIRE and yielded more than GMO.
> 
> ...


Ya I feel I would only snag cuts from someone if I was in a jam which I was this summer, I got covid and was really sick for a week with temp and puking, I lost some veg plants so needed cuts fast and hit up boston clone company...dude has a good rep and I know some people that have run his cuts and had no problems whatsoever and they grew some fire. Dude seems to run a very, very clean clone room..from pics it looks like a science lab and I like that since I'm OCD about being clean. He also test for HpLVD


----------



## 70DAZE (Oct 17, 2022)

rhinobucket said:


> Scam site got blocked when I complained
> What a joke
> If you want seeds go to dcseedexchange
> And get some TonyGreen’s Tortured Beans


Can vouch for DCSE too. Always came though with super fast shipping too. Got my first Mephisto beans from them like 5-6 years ago when I started.

I'm planning to get my clone stock tested by year's end. Once I do, I will post my findings here


----------



## howchill (Oct 17, 2022)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> I had asked on discord many had bad reviews for Get Seeds Right Here


What discord? I’m trying to find out if I should grab some clones from gshn


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 17, 2022)

howchill said:


> What discord? I’m trying to find out if I should grab some clones from gshn


He’s trying to tell ya they ain’t got the best rep for clones.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 17, 2022)

zoomboom said:


> I stated this earlier in the thread.
> 
> Shoreline's ECSD is GG4 or an S1.
> 
> ...


Has to be mislabeled lmfao!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

70DAZE said:


> Can vouch for DCSE too. Always came though with super fast shipping too. Got my first Mephisto beans from them like 5-6 years ago when I started.
> 
> I'm planning to get my clone stock tested by year's end. Once I do, I will post my findings here


I don't even know if you guys are talking about a vendor on strainly or what not but I can think of like 10 or more online seedbanks that are legit off the top of my head...no need to use strainly for beans, unless it's something that really hard to get but even than I'd proceed with caution. Just stick with the seedbanks online like-
Terpy seeds
Phenohut seedbank
Deeply rooted seedbank
Harvest mutual seedbank
Rawgenetics.io
Hembra genetics
Insane seeds
Heritage seedbank
Heavily connected seeds
Great lake genetics
North atlantic seed co
Seeds Here Now
James Bean Company...think its JBCSeeds.com these days
Radogear.com
Oregon elite seeds(dont know how this bank is these days, haven't ordered from them in a while but they used to be solid)


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't even know if you guys are talking about a vendor on strainly or what not but I can think of like 10 or more online seedbanks that are legit off the top of my head...no need to use strainly for beans, unless it's something that really hard to get but even than I'd proceed with caution. Just stick with the seedbanks online like-
> Terpy seeds
> Phenohut seedbank
> Deeply rooted seedbank
> ...


Dc seed exchange they would belong on your good list


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Oct 17, 2022)

howchill said:


> What discord? I’m trying to find out if I should grab some clones from gshn


It's posted here just use the search


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't even know if you guys are talking about a vendor on strainly or what not but I can think of like 10 or more online seedbanks that are legit off the top of my head...no need to use strainly for beans, unless it's something that really hard to get but even than I'd proceed with caution. Just stick with the seedbanks online like-
> Terpy seeds
> Phenohut seedbank
> Deeply rooted seedbank
> ...


All these are great. Not sure what happened to Hembra, their site no longer functions. They sent me nice soap once as a freebie 

Edit - Apparently Hombre is now gaslamp seeds


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> All these are great. Not sure what happened to Hembra, their site no longer functions. They sent me nice soap once as a freebie
> 
> Edit - Apparently Hombre is now gaslamp seeds


So little update to my list...I guess hembra genetics is now gaslampseeds.com


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Dc seed exchange they would belong on your good list


GLG aka great lakes genetics too


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> GLG aka great lakes genetics too


Yup knew I forgot a few-great lake genetics is great though used them a decent amount along with the danktem. The dank team used to be great but they aren't around anymore....not sure what happened

And in it's prime glo was the best. No one...not one bank could beat glo's prices, you all know the good old STDEEAALLSSS yo! Lol


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Oct 18, 2022)

howchill said:


> What discord? I’m trying to find out if I should grab some clones from gshn


You should not. He buys everything from other strainly vendors and claims to “pay a lot buying direct from breeders so you don’t have to” sends bs test results and pictures. Straight up scammer. His RS11 is fake his Zoap is fake. I have videos of both I sent to him and radio silence. I guarantee if I emailed him from another email right now asking about clones, I would get an email back right away. I can’t believe this guy doesn’t have a terrible reputation by now. His clones are super unhealthy too, barely rooted little brown roots, full purple stem little deficient leaves. Takes a couple weeks just to get them to start doing anything.


----------



## Mulder420 (Oct 18, 2022)

GSHN bought the Permanent Marker from the guy on Strainly and then relisted it for double on his site. He also bought Glitter Bomb off strainly.


----------



## MissA420 (Oct 19, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I reached to dookie re chem d and he has it rooted for 350. Seems steep , maybe chemdog himself hand delivers. But he seems to be one of the few legit in the clone game and if that's what I am looking for, that's the price to play. He is active on IG FWIW. Peace gang
> 
> motor breath is 250


dookie is still active on email and text.
oklahoma commercial permit holders can buy from him at his shop.
best in oklahoma.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2022)

MissA420 said:


> dookie is still active on email and text.
> oklahoma commercial permit holders can buy from him at his shop.
> best in oklahoma.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 19, 2022)

tscnovelties (the seed connection) is legit. they often post pretty good discount codes on ig.
unitedseedbank and platinumseedbank too. neptune is fine also


sincityseeds has a pretty good list of verified vendors that all carry lots of different breeders. I dont think I would ever order anything from strainly tbh.


----------



## amish_doink (Oct 19, 2022)

AJN Gelato 41, Marshmallow OG, Apple Fritter all tested clean w/ Tumi Genomics this week. Got them just a few weeks ago. Sent in petioles and roots like Tumi suggests. G41 and AF were looking sus to me in veg, but the quarantine environment is rough so that probably contributed. MOG seems like a beast.


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm going to post this again...

*HOME GROWN ORGANIC SEEDS*

TOTAL SCUMB BAG!

BEWARE....


----------



## bongblasts (Oct 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I pulled it out from under the lights to take the pic but ya now that I'm looking at it, it actually looking a bit better than I thought


Gush mints looks like its lagging but in the last couple of weeks it BULKS hard, I thought the same thing on my first run. Take it to day 67-70, once it drys and cures man those nuggets are rock hard and smoke great!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 19, 2022)

bongblasts said:


> Gush mints looks like its lagging but in the last couple of weeks it BULKS hard, I thought the same thing on my first run. Take it to day 67-70, once it drys and cures man those nuggets are rock hard and smoke great!


Nice dude good to know...thank for the heads up...shes starting to look real icy now and hold her own next to the others.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 19, 2022)

amish_doink said:


> AJN Gelato 41, Marshmallow OG, Apple Fritter all tested clean w/ Tumi Genomics this week. Got them just a few weeks ago. Sent in petioles and roots like Tumi suggests. G41 and AF were looking sus to me in veg, but the quarantine environment is rough so that probably contributed. MOG seems like a beast.


I just overnighted my samples today for ajn and other strains I have. I hope to hear the same results as you. The marshmallow throws down for sure. Everybody that tries it likes it. Seems to be a little sensitive to intense lighting from leds. At least my case.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 19, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I just overnighted my samples today for ajn and other strains I have. I hope to hear the same results as you. The marshmallow throws down for sure. Everybody that tries it likes it. Seems to be a little sensitive to intense lighting from leds. At least my case.


Grew MOG under Gavita HPS the first time, under LED the second. Looked like 2 different plants. I too had a tough time getting her to look happy under the LEDs. In the end the flower was awesome both times, but damn my LED MOG's looked like amateur hour until trim. The LED grow totally purple/marooned out, with the HPS the fan leaves just faded to purple.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Oct 20, 2022)

Pigtail Gardens

potential hop latent viroid RS11 cut! My plant has been exhibiting symptoms of hop latent viroid with the weird yellow discolored leaves. Has anyone bought the RS11 from her and has had it tested or had similar experience?


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 20, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> Pigtail Gardens
> 
> potential hop latent viroid RS11 cut! My plant has been exhibiting symptoms of hop latent viroid with the weird yellow discolored leaves. Has anyone bought the RS11 from her and has had it tested or had similar experience?


You have any pics?
What symptoms? Just the Wierd yellow leaves?
Should send some root samples to tumi to be sure


----------



## SIMIAN__RATICUS (Oct 20, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> Pigtail Gardens
> 
> potential hop latent viroid RS11 cut! My plant has been exhibiting symptoms of hop latent viroid with the weird yellow discolored leaves. Has anyone bought the RS11 from her and has had it tested or had similar experience?


No, but i've tested several from her and all were clean


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 21, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I just overnighted my samples today for ajn and other strains I have. I hope to hear the same results as you. The marshmallow throws down for sure. Everybody that tries it likes it. Seems to be a little sensitive to intense lighting from leds. At least my case.


Just ordered my tests. Hopefully they come in by Monday and I can overnight my samples out.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Oct 21, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You have any pics?
> What symptoms? Just the Wierd yellow leaves?
> Should send some root samples to tumi to be sure


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 21, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> View attachment 5215668


Is that weird leaf blade a sign of HLVD???


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Oct 21, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> Is that weird leaf blade a sign of HLVD???


Potentially…


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 21, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> View attachment 5215668


Variegation. Chem genetics?


----------



## Mulder420 (Oct 21, 2022)

Honestly you should spend the $25 and get it tested, you really cant come on here and get 100% diagnoses. Could be 12 different reasons why its like that


----------



## chiguy23 (Oct 21, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> View attachment 5215668


IMO that leaf doesn't look like it has hlvd. Infected plants I have seen have had very small leafs, like they can fit in your palm no matter how big the plant gets, and the leafs may display a trident shape. That leaf looks nice and big, just a little deficient. Do you see any weird horizontal branching? Post up a whole plant pic if you can.


----------



## Stoneybeast (Oct 22, 2022)

Pigtail gardens: ordered a Black Mamba #6 last week. Arrived pretty fast, noticed pretty obvious damage to the top new growth so I clipped the top and scoped w my Dinolite. Def broads infesting the cut. Expected to have some pests, this is why I have a quarantine away from my grow. If they are passing obviously damaged broad mite infested cuts, imagine what they pass when it isn’t so obvious. Here is a cpl pics, already had cut the top damage off to scope. Didn’t intend to post about it.


----------



## omninine (Oct 22, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Yea it looked off compared to pics of the legit cut.
> Here's a few pics of mine


The second picture looks just like this

though every time I've smoked it, it's looked like the nugs on this branch

If you ask me, ajs g41 looks legit as ever


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 22, 2022)

omninine said:


> The second picture looks just like this
> View attachment 5216064
> though every time I've smoked it, it's looked like the nugs on this branch
> View attachment 5216071
> If you ask me, ajs g41 looks legit as ever


Yea just gotta agree to disagree. It looks nothing like it and the smell of the dry nugs are just super piney. Maybe it's an S1 or something and maybe I didn't nail it on the first run but it's hard to believe it's the legit cut


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)

The Landrace Team - Deep Chunk...

It's a girl! Been watching it closely, was very difficult to sex....

I popped 3 other seeds from 3 different companies + the 1 G13 from Homegrown Organics Scumbags which were total duds.. The 3 others turned out male. What luck..

But alas! I have 8 more seedlings now..... This plant had low odor at first now smells skunky. The sensi star, have another coming, is straight skunk even as a seedling

Will update...


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 22, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5216371
> 
> The Landrace Team - Deep Chunk...
> 
> ...


Where did the DC seeds come from? I had some back in the day, I believe the lady may have gotten the clones directly from Tom Hill. Was super dank. I saw that CSI is gonna release some DC beans, stoked for that


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)

https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/392910-deep-chunk-10-seeds


----------



## JohnBlaze204 (Oct 23, 2022)

omninine said:


> The second picture looks just like this
> View attachment 5216064
> though every time I've smoked it, it's looked like the nugs on this branch
> View attachment 5216071
> If you ask me, ajs g41 looks legit as ever


I have seen some people grow her on IG who got the cut from AJN and it came out fire. Very similar to the first picture actually. I am guessing that it is all about how well you grow it or environment. Probably not best to try and compare exactly against the breeder cut picture the first time you grow it.


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Oct 23, 2022)

JohnBlaze204 said:


> I have seen some people grow her on IG who got the cut from AJN and it came out fire. Very similar to the first picture actually. I am guessing that it is all about how well you grow it or environment. Probably not best to try and compare exactly against the breeder cut picture the first time you grow it.


I do agree with what you're saying. But what myself and others are trying to point out is that the structure of the plant is not right.


----------



## zatoichi2 (Oct 25, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> View attachment 5215668


I had that on an alleged Chimera #3 from Green Acres, and it went away.


----------



## zatoichi2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Honestly you should spend the $25 and get it tested, you really cant come on here and get 100% diagnoses. Could be 12 different reasons why its like that


Where would you send it? Any mail order people that do THC level testing?


----------



## zatoichi2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Anyone have experience with Green Acres??? I bought some expensive cuts, then they disappeared in September. Wondering if anyone who bought thinks they were legitimate genetics. He claimed to have 50 strains, all top shelf, so why would he disappear, when he was selling a lot, undercutting everyone else.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 25, 2022)

zatoichi2 said:


> Anyone have experience with Green Acres??? I bought some expensive cuts, then they disappeared in September. Wondering if anyone who bought thinks they were legitimate genetics. He claimed to have 50 strains, all top shelf, so why would he disappear, when he was selling a lot, undercutting everyone else.


Looks like they got booted off strainly


----------



## zatoichi2 (Oct 25, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Looks like they got booted off strainly


Too bad if his cuts were legit. That is my concern,, whether kicked off for fraudulent cuts. His customer service was bad, returning 1 out of 6 messages. Their website could have been made for next to nothing and might have made just to look legit. Would be nice if strainly let us know why sellers leave. It is kind of backwards displaying the date they are paid up until, instead of how long they were there. Would rather deal with solid dependable sellers.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 25, 2022)

zatoichi2 said:


> Too bad if his cuts were legit. That is my concern,, whether kicked off for fraudulent cuts. His customer service was bad, returning 1 out of 6 messages. Claimed to be elderly and handicapped. Have a suspicion may have been ICmag regular. Someone else there that bought from him thinks so also. Their website could have been made for next to nothing and might have made just to look legit.


I think it would be hard to get kicked off for fraudulent cuts, it would take so long to find out and then there's the classic excuse "it must be your grow environment" lol. Most likely just took people money, didn't ship stuff, too many people complained.. It's really hard to say if its legit or not best bet is to just grow it out.. @LGND has a thread about chimera 3#, I have one in veg I could show you pics of not sure how far along you are?


----------



## zatoichi2 (Oct 25, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I think it would be hard to get kicked off for fraudulent cuts, it would take so long to find out and then there's the classic excuse "it must be your grow environment" lol. Most likely just took people money, didn't ship stuff, too many people complained.. It's really hard to say if its legit or not best bet is to just grow it out.. @LGND has a thread about chimera 3#, I have one in veg I could show you pics of not sure how far along you are?


It is not one of the stronger growers of the cuts I got around the same time. Do you know how much it stretches?? Do you know the max PPM it should be fed?? Will probably move to flower in around a week. It is in coco using airpot at 750 PPM feed. Have only grown GG4 for last 8 years and was given instructions to work upto 650 PPM max. It will probably take a few grows for me to figure out since not used to reading plants. Have Chimera #3, MAC1, Fatso, Bruce Banner #3,, Piff City #3, Chedawg #4, GMO Cookies, Gush Mints. Also 2 someone grew from copycat seeds, Oreo Big Stuff and Rainbow MAC.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 25, 2022)

zatoichi2 said:


> It is not one of the stronger growers of the cuts I got around the same time. Do you know how much it stretches?? Do you know the max PPM it should be fed?? Will probably move to flower in around a week. It is in coco using airpot at 750 PPM feed. Have only grown GG4 for last 8 years and was given instructions to work upto 650 PPM max. It will probably take a few grows for me to figure out since not used to reading plants. Have Chimera #3, MAC1, Fatso, Bruce Banner #3,, Piff City #3, Chedawg #4, GMO Cookies, Gush Mints. Also 2 someone grew from copycat seeds, Oreo Big Stuff and Rainbow MAC.


Im not in bloom yet so I can't say much on the stretch but in veg it seems to grow average I guess? I feed everything the same ppm and in veg I think its around 900.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 25, 2022)

I finally got my results today. 

Strain Sample identifier 
Runtz 0436_0001
Super Lemon S 0436_0002
Gelato 41 0436_0003
Gush Mintz 0436_0004
Marshmallow Og 0436_0005
Apricot Gelato 0436_0006
Biscotti 0436_0007
Sundae Driver 0436_0008
Black Velvet 0436_0009
Gushers 0436_0010
Guava Melt 1 0436_0011
Potato Head 1 0436_0012
SFV Og 0436_0013



As you can see all of Aunty Jane sourced cuts tested positive. I have all of Aunty janes cuts in my main grow area. All these other cuts are from others I’ve traded with/purchased or seeds that I have popped and in my quarantine tent in my house. My main grow area is in a tuff shed in my back yard. Just to clarify I haven’t brought anything else into my main grow area since I had Apple fritter almost 2 years ago. After the Apple fritter runs i disinfected everything and have been running Aunty janes cuts only since last year in November. Therefore it is highly probable that they are the source of infection. Well guys that sucked but at least now I know. This run is about to finish so after the chop I will be using my deep disinfectant protocols and start with fresh gear. These others that tested clean will get tested again in about 1-2 months if I don’t just toss as well.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2022)

I wonder how often AJN is testing? Doesnt seem like their menu has changed like they are bringing in lots of new cuts or maybe tumi's methods for detection have gotten more sophisticated?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Honestly you should spend the $25 and get it tested, you really cant come on here and get 100% diagnoses. Could be 12 different reasons why its like that


Tumi has a minimum order of 10 vials, so technically you need to spend $250 to test 10 samples. Are there any other labs doing testing with no minimum order requirement?


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I wonder how often AJN is testing? Doesnt seem like their menu has changed like they are bringing in lots of new cuts or maybe tumi's methods for detection have gotten more sophisticated?


 I can only speculate but it seems not often enough. I don’t understand why not just test every couple of months. It’s only $250 bucks minimum for 10 test. Not much money when you take into consideration the amount of money some of these folks are making selling these cuts.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Tumi has a minimum order of 10 vials, so technically you need to spend $250 to test 10 samples. Are there any other labs doing testing with no minimum order requirement?


I can't remember the vendor but @Rurumo has a good list of testing labs and one had a smaller batch size if I remember. Hopefully she will remember the name.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I can only speculate but it seems not often enough. I don’t understand why not just test every couple of months. It’s only $250 bucks minimum for 10 test. Not much money when you take into consideration the amount of money some of these folks are making selling these cuts.


I think we will see soon that vendors that are doing regular testing will be far more successful and profitable than the ones that arent.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 25, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I finally got my results today.
> 
> Strain Sample identifier
> Runtz 0436_0001
> ...


Wow that sucks man, sorry to hear that.
Pretty much exactly what happened to me, all my ajn tested positive while all my others tested negative.
My guess is one was infected and I spread it to the others.
Did you notice any of your plants dudding?

Yes you need to buy 10 tests from tumi but if you store them in the fridge they will last a year.

Ajn tested through dark heart who seems shady in the first place since some people have had stuff tested positive from tumi but negative through dark heart and that's before the root testing.

People need to test roots not stems. Hopefully auntie janes nursery will start doing root tests bit I asked If he was going to use tumi and do root tests but he won't respond to me now. I guess he is upset I posted my positive results of his gear.
But looks like it's not just the ones I got so glad I did post it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I wonder how often AJN is testing? Doesnt seem like their menu has changed like they are bringing in lots of new cuts or maybe tumi's methods for detection have gotten more sophisticated?


clearly not enough


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 25, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Wow that sucks man, sorry to hear that.
> Pretty much exactly what happened to me, all my ajn tested positive while all my others tested negative.
> My guess is one was infected and I spread it to the others.
> Did you notice any of your plants dudding?
> ...


Well to be honest looking back now I believe that I did see some dudding in flower the last few rounds I just didn’t know what it was. It was very mild and very selective so I didn’t really associate it with the viroid. Before I thoroughly researched hlv I noticed a branch here and there that just didn’t have the same trichome production and mild but unusual discoloration. Like I said it was very mild and very selective (most people wouldn’t even of noticed). Well I’m kicking myself in arse now lol. Yeah bro I really appreciate you posting your results and slapping me with some hard truths backed with evidence though. I let myself get comfortable and lost sight of implementing proper procedures. I won’t say I will never outsource for additional genetics but I will say that my protocols will be very strict from now on. TEST TEST TEST IMMEDIATELY !!!!


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Oct 26, 2022)

AJ has been back Hlvd for years. Gotta Cherry Pie and ICC that was infected. He acknowledged it, and told me he got rid of those strains. He's good people, but need to do some clean up etc...

OP


----------



## 70DAZE (Oct 26, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> I won’t say I will never outsource for additional genetics but I will say that my protocols will be very strict from now on. TEST TEST TEST IMMEDIATELY !!!!


My plan is to try to learn meristem tissue culture, go ahead and take in everything I want for the next 6 months or so and just let it be, because I almost certainly have some HLV in my garden somewhere even though I haven't noticed anything weird personally and all of my grows have been excellent, I suspect once I get some tests done it'll show up as it has for others.

I always knew that was a risk though, so unlike some people, I am not mad about it. I knew what I was getting myself into and hopefully, with a new learned skill, I will get myself out of it while being able to retain my favorites, or at the worst, clean house completely, reset with new genetics that I verify several times before mothering and cloning and start being ultra selective about what I do and don't allow in my space.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2022)

Pretty sure my icc beleaf cut from shinobi has it because one of my first three plants was completely schwag compared to the other two but have grown it out 4 or 5 times since and it’s never happened again so idk. Need to get everything test too luckily most of my clones are from friends but still makes me nervous


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 26, 2022)

These recent AJN tests just go to show you how fast it spreads through a collection. My Marshmallow OG from AJN tested clean twice, but now I'm going to test again. Tumi is the best because they test root samples, but you can buy single test kits from Kisorganics that are from Genie labs in WA state, and I know of two plants turning up positive with tests from that company. So at least they aren't one of these places that send nothing but negative test results. Tumi's kits are good for 3 months, so the 10 pack isn't a bad idea if you are keeping just a few mommies because you could test them several times before the kits go bad.

Thanks @jcdws602 for testing your plants and posting the results here! People need to be educated and/or reminded regularly that this viroid is everywhere and all we can do is follow best practices to prevent its spread.


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 26, 2022)

whoever buying socal seeds vaults white label lines. i would stay away as it seems to good to be true.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> whoever buying socal seeds vaults white label lines. i would stay away as it seems to good to be true.


Know anyone that actually grew them? I just wonder how some of those like cookies and cream aren’t s1. I get they aren’t the original parents but still


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 26, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Know anyone that actually grew them? I just wonder how some of those like cookies and cream aren’t s1. I get they aren’t the original parents but still


I have a bunch of seeds of his. He's been very polite and generous... i have not grown any yet. At some point I will and report here...


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I have a bunch of seeds of his. He's been very polite and generous... i have not grown any yet. At some point I will and report here...


Yeah dudes cool I have seeds too just wondering about those white labels


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 26, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah dudes cool I have seeds too just wondering about those white labels


His 'Alter Ego' line seems to correlate with a breeder in Irvine, CA, selling seeds on at least one other site as well....

Alter Ego – Blueberry X Cannatonic – 10
Alter Ego – California Orange F2 – 10
Alter Ego – Cherry Pie Kush BREATH F2 #4 (CPKB (Jake Lamotta) X CPKB #4) – 10
Alter Ego – DJ Short Pre 2013 Blueberry – 10
Alter Ego – Mexican Red Hair Heirloom - 10
Alter Ego – Northern Lights #1 – 10
Alter Ego – Old School Hash Plant F2 - 10
Alter Ego - Strawberry Diesel F2 – 10
Socal Seed Vault – Sweetheartz (Cherry Pie Kush Breath X Strawberry Diesel) - 10
Socal Seed Vault – White Label – Ghost OG Kush – 5
Socal Seed Vault – White Label – Triangle Kush - 5

That's what I got from him. Problem is none of them, other than the OSHP, are at/near the top of my list to try... i haver too may seeds.. foreal... ... I tried the OSHP, it grew, turned out to be a male...


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 26, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> His 'Alter Ego' line seems to correlate with a breeder in Irvine, CA, selling seeds on at least one other site as well....
> 
> Alter Ego – Blueberry X Cannatonic – 10
> Alter Ego – California Orange F2 – 10
> ...


Lol same here have like 5 socal packs but probably never get to them. So many other packs I was planning on first and now friends are throwing killer clones at me so I’ve barely popped seeds this year


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 26, 2022)

Don't let me get started on this guy..

Home Grown Organics is a total, total, total, scumbag. Beware.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 26, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> whoever buying socal seeds vaults white label lines. i would stay away as it seems to good to be true.


I’ve got a few of their S1’s in flower now and all I see is very vigorous growth and zero signs it was the RS11 or Pink Rozay line


----------



## howchill (Oct 26, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I’ve got a few of their S1’s in flower now and all I see is very vigorous growth and zero signs it was the RS11 or Pink Rozay line


Keep us updated


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 26, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> I’ve got a few of their S1’s in flower now and all I see is very vigorous growth and zero signs it was the RS11 or Pink Rozay line


it says the pink rozay is a autoflower. lol

love how they gotta slap the genetic lineage to get a sell but cant include the the autoflower they used.

never understood why people making autoflower seeds can;t list the autoflower they used.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 26, 2022)

that auto flower was just listed in the last 24 hours …
Your funny bro …these are the normal S1 line


----------



## zatoichi2 (Oct 27, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> I do agree with what you're saying. But what myself and others are trying to point out is that the structure of the plant is not right.


When I had something like that variegated growth, I assumed it was phytotoxicity from spraying for spidermites.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Feijao (Oct 28, 2022)

Dang, seems like this shit is everywhere...


----------



## 70DAZE (Oct 28, 2022)

Yall know what's funny about all these "elite cuts."

That SFV OG (Node Labs, via AJ) is all my friends want...


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 29, 2022)

Av1116 said:


> How do I contact dookie for that sour?


Pretty sure he's still Dookiefarms2 on Instagram. You can DM him for a list.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 30, 2022)

Look my guys quit buying trash from ppl that are not clean them self's probably smell like shit if you was to meet them c'mon but hey bump your head all day look for yours like I look for mine enough said put a rubber on it or just don't buy


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Look my guys quit buying trash from ppl that are not clean them self's probably smell like shit if you was to meet them c'mon but hey bump your head all day look for yours like I look for mine enough said put a rubber on it or just don't buy


That’s what this thread is for, so we know who to buy from.. not sure what you’re trying to say..


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 30, 2022)

No troubles just want to see pics and everyone wants to talk that's all


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 30, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> That’s what this thread is for, so we know who to buy from.. not sure what you’re trying to say..


Any fire flicks or all talk


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Any fire flicks or all talk


Wtf are you even taking about?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 30, 2022)

Pictures or you all talk


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Pictures or you all talk


What does pictures have to do with anything I said? This forum is 18 and older btw.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 30, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> What does pictures have to do with anything I said? This forum is 18 and older btw.


That's age discrimination right there. Reported!


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 30, 2022)

I like pictures bro don't get mad I show


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

he does have a point...if we now have confirmed infected plants, we should maybe get some pictures up for people to see what infected plants can look like. this world has many varieties of life, you guys are a getting a bit harsh on this guy because he doesn't talk and act like what you are used to.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> he does have a point...if we now have confirmed infected plants, we should maybe get some pictures up for people to see what infected plants can look like. this world has many varieties of life, you guys are a getting a bit harsh on this guy because he doesn't talk and act like what you are used to.


He didn’t ask for infected plant pics.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> He didn’t ask for infected plant pics.


May not have been _his_ point but it is _a_ point. He does have _a_ point. His point is post pics...the current topic was infected plants with test results...why must he explicitly state pics must be of infected plants for me to imply a point can be derived from his statement...oh and by the way you guys are being rude intolerant dicks. I know it wasnt asked for...but i bet i have a point


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> May not have been _his_ point but it is _a_ point. He does have _a_ point. His point is post pics...the current topic was infected plants with test results...why must he explicitly state pics must be of infected plants for me to imply a point can be derived from his statement...oh and by the way you guys are being rude intolerant dicks. I know it wasnt asked for...but i bet i have a point


Lol ok, he asked for “fire” pics. Since when do people identify dudded with fire?


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Lol ok, he asked for “fire” pics. Since when do people identify dudded with fire?


That's helpful yeah do that


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 30, 2022)

Here’s a bud shot of an infected runtz from Aunty Jane.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 30, 2022)

Infected Super Lemon Smac


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

Any chance y'all could zoom out some? I haven't taken in a clone in over a year but the flippin pictures above me look... Normal enough that I don think I would look twice if I was trying to pick out what plant was sick or not. I guess that's the "L" in the hlv


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 30, 2022)

I always like to see pics too, but you can't tell if a plant is infected by a pic in general. Better just to test every plant you want to keep. You just can't get around testing-the two infected plants I've seen this year looked 100% normal and actually super healthy.


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 30, 2022)

That was kind of my point by posting those pictures. I believe it’s a common misconception amongst many of us. We really believe we can eyeball it but with this viroid its not that easy or simple. My environment is pretty dialed in so this plants are relatively stress free therefore any symptoms are minimal and or very subtle.Test your plants folks.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> That was kind of my point by posting those pictures. I believe it’s a common misconception amongst many of us. We really believe we can eyeball it but with this viroid its not that easy or simple. My environment is pretty dialed in so this plants are relatively stress free therefore any symptoms are minimal and or very subtle.Test your plants folks.


Absolutely. Any chance you have any full plant pics of that one?


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> May not have been _his_ point but it is _a_ point. He does have _a_ point. His point is post pics...the current topic was infected plants with test results...why must he explicitly state pics must be of infected plants for me to imply a point can be derived from his statement...oh and by the way you guys are being rude intolerant dicks. I know it wasnt asked for...but i bet i have a point


I'm confused as hell. Who was being rude and what point is everyone trying to make? I thought we were talking about pictures of infected plants or something lol I think you should just let big splitta speak for himself


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I'm confused as hell. Who was being rude and what point is everyone trying to make? I thought we were talking about pictures of infected plants or something lol I think you should just let big splitta speak for himself


It started back here

PJ is kinda innocent/collateral damage..


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

I actually dislike AJN from some pamphlet or some shit he was trying to vamp up...my input...and pretty much everyone elses was rejected and summarily insulted the whole concept of us being able to help him. But ur slamming a piece of paper on the internet "this guy got plant herpes!" ...ok so maybe we should put pics up too?
No, id rather attack mudballs...


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 30, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I actually dislike AJN from some pamphlet or some shit he was trying to vamp up...my input...and pretty much everyone elses was rejected and summarily insulted the whole concept of us being able to help him. But ur slamming a piece of paper on the internet "this guy got plant herpes!" ...ok so maybe we should put pics up too?
> No, id rather attack mudballs...


I don't think anyone is attacking you my brotha. You're a good one. Like others have said what this is all really saying is the root test is the only real valid negative test. A positive test from dark heart seems valid but looks like negative results gotta be taken with a grain of sodium chloride


----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I don't think anyone is attacking you my brotha. You're a good one. Like others have said what this is all really saying is the root test is the only real valid negative test. A positive test from dark heart seems valid but looks like negative results gotta be taken with a grain of sodium chloride


No, you didnt...the upstaterec guy was hostile to someone calling out for pics...and because i backed that guy up...he came after me


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Oct 30, 2022)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 30, 2022)

It's all good guys if I offended I'm sorry just was asking for pictures like I always do and the guy goes left on me lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2022)

seriously stop it


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2022)

Didn't know where else to post it...got these from Boston clone co.. gushmints


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> whoever buying socal seeds vaults white label lines. i would stay away as it seems to good to be true.


This is 100% false.. disinformation. 

There's pages of positive feedback and even a reputable breeder over on overgrow (Romulan Genetics) who stand up and vouch for Socal Seed Vault. The owner of Socal has been around a very long time and his packs are an outstanding value for what they are. Some folks over there have positive comments going back a few years. 

Anyone can Google the thread I'm talking about called "Socal Seed Vault - Anyone dealt with them?" and see it for themselves. I hate when people who think they know everything are so eager to slam someone or call them fraudulent when they don't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 1, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Didn't know where else to post it...got these from Boston clone co.. gushmintsView attachment 5220315View attachment 5220316View attachment 5220317


Looks nice have you tried the smoke or first time running her?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> This is 100% false.. disinformation.
> 
> There's pages of positive feedback and even a reputable breeder over on overgrow (Romulan Genetics) who stand up and vouch for Socal Seed Vault. The owner of Socal has been around a very long time and his packs are an outstanding value for what they are. Some folks over there have positive comments going back a few years.
> 
> Anyone can Google the thread I'm talking about called "Socal Seed Vault - Anyone dealt with them?" and see it for themselves. I hate when people who think they know everything are so eager to slam someone or call them fraudulent when they don't know what the hell they're talking about.


He’s talking about the white label seeds which have only been out for months. And info on those?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> He’s talking about the white label seeds which have only been out for months. And info on those?




Same thing. What exactly do u think I'm talking about here?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2022)

Another great seller on Strainly... small but talented breeder who tests his own work, and has other testing it as well before selling his gear.... *Demonic Genetics*.

He has some killer crosses and S1s that he sells that are very inexpensive.

Here's a few of his packs..


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> View attachment 5220430
> 
> Same thing. What exactly do u think I'm talking about here?


Not the same and not on their webpage but thanks for stating what everyone already knew about ssv


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 1, 2022)

Idk the thread on OG doesn't really talk about his fem seeds. I will say... The amount of work that it would take to reverse all those cuts, to then turn around and only use the fem pollen on one or two crosses is absolutely insane and leans towards improbable. Most people reverse a cut or two and then hit multiple ladies with the pollen. ALL that work to only charge $30/pack is questionable


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Looks nice have you tried the smoke or first time running her?


1st time running her


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> This is 100% false.. disinformation.
> 
> There's pages of positive feedback and even a reputable breeder over on overgrow (Romulan Genetics) who stand up and vouch for Socal Seed Vault. The owner of Socal has been around a very long time and his packs are an outstanding value for what they are. Some folks over there have positive comments going back a few years.
> 
> Anyone can Google the thread I'm talking about called "Socal Seed Vault - Anyone dealt with them?" and see it for themselves. I hate when people who think they know everything are so eager to slam someone or call them fraudulent when they don't know what the hell they're talking about.


Never said you didn’t get seeds..


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 1, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Idk the thread on OG doesn't really talk about his fem seeds. I will say... The amount of work that it would take to reverse all those cuts, to then turn around and only use the fem pollen on one or two crosses is absolutely insane and leans towards improbable. Most people reverse a cut or two and then hit multiple ladies with the pollen. ALL that work to only charge $30/pack is questionable


a big red flag for me is poor lineage and description. And the reusing of strain names and the lineage be different.


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> View attachment 5220430
> 
> Same thing. What exactly do u think I'm talking about here?


Isnt true strawberry diesel sc x sour diesel. 
lol

see red flag wouldn’t buy


----------



## GreenMindToo (Nov 1, 2022)

Meat Breath, the Thug Pug cut. Really nice plant, and ‘ pink all the way through ‘. Via Microbe Bros


----------



## GreenMindToo (Nov 1, 2022)

Super Boof x Life hack via Microb bros. Wow the terp on this one, savory Tropicana


----------



## GreenMindToo (Nov 1, 2022)

Super Boof x Life Hack. We call it Boof Life. Terps all day is all I can say about this unusual deep flavor profile . Cut from Microb Bros


----------



## cleverpiggy (Nov 3, 2022)

Anyone have any feedback on Uncle Bens Nursery. Positive or negative, looking at this Cherry AK or his Gush Mints.


----------



## omninine (Nov 3, 2022)

GMO cut I received from breedersdirectseedco recently (last one has dust on leaves from old fan). Came healthy, rooted, and I couldn't find any creepy crawlers with the jewelers loupe. It's growing quick and it reeked when I opened the clone carrier, but it's leaves are fading in fresh soil.. root rot..? Hoping the clones I take will look happier


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2022)

I dunno, herb has provided me with some nice, legit cuts. Seems like there’s always someone that gets fucked though, none of those clone sellers has 100%


----------



## RocketBoy (Nov 3, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> I dunno, herb has provided me with some nice, legit cuts. Seems like there’s always someone that gets fucked though, none of those clone sellers has 100%


They know who to fuck over


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 3, 2022)

omninine said:


> GMO cut I received from breedersdirectseedco recently (last one has dust on leaves from old fan). Came healthy, rooted, and I couldn't find any creepy crawlers with the jewelers loupe. It's growing quick and it reeked when I opened the clone carrier, but it's leaves are fading in fresh soil.. root rot..? Hoping the clones I take will look happier


I got rainbow belts from them back in April and they actually posted my finished product on their IG. They’re definitely the best service I’ve gotten the clone came in 2 days. Getseedsherenow I never got my clone and had to get a refund and chitownseeds is cool, but it took 7 days for the clone to arrive


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 3, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Yeah and a lot are buy in for first one then the rest are cheap which is what Beleaf does too.
> 
> I grabbed both the A&B and Gary Payton from Seed Canary btw. They'll go into the tester tent assuming they root.


Did you test these?


----------



## MOMedical (Nov 3, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Did you test these?


The seed canary? No I just threw them away.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 5, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Did you ever test the clone from chitownseeds for hlvd?


I haven’t but I’m need to I just got it about 2 weeks ago


----------



## omninine (Nov 5, 2022)

omninine said:


> GMO


this has since popped back looking happy will update in flower


----------



## Northeastbudz (Nov 6, 2022)

Pretty much positive I got hlpv from I clone off of discord . The messed up thing is this is the only clone I have bought in the last year after I got the bubonic plague aka root aphids from strainly.


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 6, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Pretty much positive I got hlpv from I clone off of discord . The messed up thing is this is the only clone I have bought in the last year after I got the bubonic plague aka root aphids from strainly.


Who did you get the clone from?
You got any pics of the plant?
I've found alot of infected plants don't really show many/if any signs of having the viroid.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Nov 6, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Who did you get the clone from?
> You got any pics of the plant?
> I've found alot of infected plants don't really show many/if any signs of having the viroid.


I tossed them it was showing horizontal growth brittle stems took almost 3 weeks to clone


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 6, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> I tossed them it was showing horizontal growth brittle stems took almost 3 weeks to clone


Definitely looks suspicious with those crazy branching.
Good job tossing it.


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 6, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> I tossed them it was showing horizontal growth brittle stems took almost 3 weeks to clone


Was it in the cuthut discord, and name the person!!


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 6, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Anyone ever heard of ColoradoCloneCo? I really liked the fact they said they do both in house hlvd testing and they send samples to a facility. Ended up grabbing their 3 for $400 deal. Fingers crossed I hope this doesn’t backfire


Heard of them, but that's about it. Interested to see if they are indeed clean..


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 6, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Anyone ever heard of ColoradoCloneCo? I really liked the fact they said they do both in house hlvd testing and they send samples to a facility. Ended up grabbing their 3 for $400 deal. Fingers crossed I hope this doesn’t backfire


Sounds like that's getseedsrighthere, he also claimed to test in house as well as 3rd party test, some of the same strains he offered too


----------



## toomp (Nov 6, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Infected Super Lemon Smac
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219690


infected with what!?


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 6, 2022)

toomp said:


> infected with what!?


Inspector Gadget


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 6, 2022)

toomp said:


> infected with what!?


Hop Latent Viroid


----------



## toomp (Nov 7, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Hop Latent Viroid


thats tough. I looked at them to have quality stock


----------



## Tilt_no_guilt (Nov 7, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Regardless of what the website says, I'm going to still get them tested to see if they are clean. I'm going to use tumi. I checked out this place's instagram and I'm fairly confident these guys are legit. If they aren't legit, this is one crazy scam and I'm never buying clones again.


Tumi is legit. Had 4 plants that looked really sick and test positive. Everything else clean. They give you very detailed numbers for how far along the sickness has spread. Take multiple petioles clippings and now they suggest you take a little of a top root. The roots give a better test result.


----------



## amish_doink (Nov 9, 2022)

I retested AJN Marshmallow OG, Apple Fritter, Gelato 41 w/ Tumi and they all came back negative again. In spite of that, I can't recommend AJN because he has ghosted me on strainly after taking my money. The first order was quick and easy. I paid him for another order after the first went well, and he said the payment was received and he would reach out to me soon to schedule shipment. I haven't heard from him since. I've contacted him (very politely) each week since and not heard anything back. At this point I'm considering it over and myself scammed, but at least I got three clean cuts out of the ordeal.

Everything I've tested from Mesa Genetics has come back clean and he really seems to know/care about his genetics.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 9, 2022)

amish_doink said:


> I retested AJN Marshmallow OG, Apple Fritter, Gelato 41 w/ Tumi and they all came back negative again. In spite of that, I can't recommend AJN because he has ghosted me on strainly after taking my money. The first order was quick and easy. I paid him for another order after the first went well, and he said the payment was received and he would reach out to me soon to schedule shipment. I haven't heard from him since. I've contacted him (very politely) each week since and not heard anything back. At this point I'm considering it over and myself scammed, but at least I got three clean cuts out of the ordeal.
> 
> Everything I've tested from Mesa Genetics has come back clean and he really seems to know/care about his genetics.


Have you emailed AJN or just messaged through strainly? I looks like Paper City and Mesa are the same account which is odd, not sure what the point of that is, both are pro members but Mesa has no listings, and both accounts gave each other a pretty long and detailed feedback lol.


----------



## amish_doink (Nov 9, 2022)

I don't have AJN's email, just messaged through strainly. I know he isn't very active on strainly but it shouldn't be on me to chase someone down on another site. Honestly it was only 150 and with the rumors of the gush mints being positive, I'd rather just accept it and move on rather than throw more money at testing. I'm not here saying he intended to screw me over, but fact is he took my money and then ghosted me. Don't accept orders via PM on a platform if you don't use that platform, y'know?

I think mesa and paper city are opposite coasts, but I've never gotten from paper city. I'm 99% sure paper city is east coast because he got plants from the Chemdog drop at Canna Provisions in Holyoke, Mass. It does look like all of paper city's lineup is from mesa except the Canna Provisions stuff though.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 9, 2022)

2 confirmed positive test is not a rumor anymore. We had another person confirm he had given them infected clones as well in the past. There is also a review on strainly accusing him of the same thing. Wether it’s intentional or just negligence does not matter right? It doesn’t to me and I’m sure others feel the same. At least you didn’t get the cooties. It be nice if you got your money back but that doesn’t look likely.


----------



## drfeelgd (Nov 9, 2022)

cleverpiggy said:


> Anyone have any feedback on Uncle Bens Nursery. Positive or negative, looking at this Cherry AK or his Gush Mints.


I've used uncle bens before and they shipped same day overnight when I ordered in the morning...great packaging and shipping .....Gush mints, AJSD and PC3...have flowered them and they look like the pics of the strains.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Nov 10, 2022)

drfeelgd said:


> I've used uncle bens before and they shipped same day overnight when I ordered in the morning...great packaging and shipping .....Gush mints, AJSD and PC3...have flowered them and they look like the pics of the strains.


Good to hear, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 10, 2022)

Supercuts on strainly has HLV, when I brought it to his attention he asked me to send him the lab report, after sending the lab report he got all defensive and said he has tested over 400 clones over the past 5 years and is the largest clone supplier in the US lol. He claims to use MHVerify (a diy test), I talked to Tumi about those types of tests and they only work if the sample has a heavy viroid load, the methods that Tumi uses are about 8600x more sensitive. So stay away from Supercuts or anything else claiming to use an at home/diy test.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 10, 2022)

Time to test some mom stock looks like there is alot of dirty girls out there now days


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 10, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Time to test some mom stock looks like there is alot of dirty girls out there now days


Be sure to include some root hairs in the test. I spent $750 testing mom's and only included petiols only to find out after that root hairs included is the only way to get most accurate results. Now I have to either spend another $750 or just risk that things are infected even with negative results.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 10, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Be sure to include some root hairs in the test. I spent $750 testing mom's and only included petiols only to find out after that root hairs included is the only way to get most accurate results. Now I have to either spend another $750 or just risk that things are infected even with negative results.
> [/QUOTE That really sucks to have to do that all over again thanks for the heads up I did read that in the instructions put 3 hairs and 3 petiols in each test


----------



## gosabres716 (Nov 10, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Supercuts on strainly has HLV, when I brought it to his attention he asked me to send him the lab report, after sending the lab report he got all defensive and said he has tested over 400 clones over the past 5 years and is the largest clone supplier in the US lol. He claims to use MHVerify (a diy test), I talked to Tumi about those types of tests and they only work if the sample has a heavy viroid load, the methods that Tumi uses are about 8600x more sensitive. So stay away from Supercuts or anything else claiming to use an at home/diy test.


Thankyou!! I'm pulling the trigger on getting my cuts tested. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 10, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Be sure to include some root hairs in the test. I spent $750 testing mom's and only included petiols only to find out after that root hairs included is the only way to get most accurate results. Now I have to either spend another $750 or just risk that things are infected even with negative results.


You could test 5 moms at once, take a root sample from 5 moms and place them in the same vial, if it comes back positive you know 1 or more of those 5 are infected. I say 5 because I think that is how many samples Tumi says you can put in the same vial..


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 10, 2022)

@shorelineOG lots of people vouched for ajn. He sent the cuts that he advertised and did a good job of it but unfortunately for him he tested through dark heart like alot of other people and got negative results from gear that tumi with root testing is saying is positive. I bought mine because he showed his results plus multiple members here showed negative test results from his gear. So I can't fault him for that. But now that the root tests are available and its come to light some of his stuff t3sted positive I would hope he gets his mother stock tested through tumi.
As for not contacting people that's not cool.
I did talk to him on Ig about a month ago give or take and he said he had back surgery or something wrong with his back and that's why he didn't message me back a few times on Ig.


----------



## omninine (Nov 10, 2022)

update on the bdsc gmo, this girl is a real fast vegger. 7 days growth


----------



## toomp (Nov 11, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> @shorelineOG lots of people vouched for ajn. He sent the cuts that he advertised and did a good job of it but unfortunately for him he tested through dark heart like alot of other people and got negative results from gear that tumi with root testing is saying is positive. I bought mine because he showed his results plus multiple members here showed negative test results from his gear. So I can't fault him for that. But now that the root tests are available and its come to light some of his stuff t3sted positive I would hope he gets his mother stock tested through tumi.
> As for not contacting people that's not cool.
> I did talk to him on Ig about a month ago give or take and he said he had back surgery or something wrong with his back and that's why he didn't message me back a few times on Ig.


I feel like im up to speed finally


----------



## mudballs (Nov 11, 2022)

Lol, this deserves some attention cuz those stickers made me smile.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 11, 2022)

I have seen shorelines generosity and excellent customer service many many times on different boards. questioning his ethics or how he takes care of people after he has been doing it the right way for years is not right in my opinion. I have not personally ordered from him but I have a pack or two I was gifted because he gave so many freebies to my boy who ordered from him through strainly. Just seeing how he moves in certain situations makes me hold him in higher regard than a lot of people slanging beans/clones. All that to say I think we all agree him pushing back on a complaint about too many males in a pack of regs is not the same as someone taking money and not fulfilling their order.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> View attachment 5218760


Hey I got a silly question and there prolly closed so might be awhile before I get a email back .I see when u send the test off says customer identification sample and shows the name of each plant when you get your results do you just write that on each bag of each sample? Thanks for any information


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Nov 11, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Hey I got a silly question and there prolly closed so might be awhile before I get a email back .I see when u send the test off says customer identification sample and shows the name of each plant when you get your results do you just write that on each bag of each sample? Thanks for any information


I send them a note along with the samples to put the strain names in the lab report


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 11, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I send them a note along with the samples to put the strain names in the lab report


Ok thanks for the information I will do the same ..really appreciate you responding


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 11, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Just a heads up folks, kisorganics is also doing root tests now. I got a hold of tumi over email and they wouldn’t let me purchase a few tests. The only thing about it is they are $35 per


Ya at tumi you have to buy 10 minimum but if you store them in the fridge they are good for a year


----------



## amish_doink (Nov 12, 2022)

Just to update everyone, AJN has reached out to me and is working to make things right. Respect to him for that. I would be a customer again when he's back up and running, it seems like he's resetting and retesting and has thrown most of his stock out.

I also want to say thank you to the two members of this forum who helped me get in contact with him, would have never made contact without the two of you helping me!


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2022)

lets stop accusing people and having full blown arguments on here


----------



## toomp (Nov 17, 2022)

amish_doink said:


> Just to update everyone, AJN has reached out to me and is working to make things right. Respect to him for that. I would be a customer again when he's back up and running, it seems like he's resetting and retesting and has thrown most of his stock out.
> 
> I also want to say thank you to the two members of this forum who helped me get in contact with him, would have never made contact without the two of you helping me!


did he tell you he will get the same strains back or will be starting all over?


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 17, 2022)

I love the momentum happening in this thread now-so much testing going on revealing so many positives! I know more and more breeders are taking note of this and altering their biocontrol procedures. I'm glad Genie labs is offering root testing now-those are the Kissorganics tests-for people with just a few keepers. The more root testing going on the better and hopefully prices will eventually go down a bit. I've been waiting to retest my keepers, but everytime I visit this thread I feel a cold sweat coming on so...I'll get on that!


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 17, 2022)

Well good news only 1 infection and that plant never made it to my room but even if it would of my mom's never touch each other I never put more then one strain per clone tray ,I bleach pots ,trays domes use new blades ,clone gel always goes in lil shot glass disposable cups for each strain ..big pain in the ass I know but helps keep a clean garden


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 17, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Well good news only 1 infection and that plant never made it to my room but even if it would of my mom's never touch each other I never put more then one strain per clone tray ,I bleach pots ,trays domes use new blades ,clone gel always goes in lil shot glass disposable cups for each strain ..big pain in the ass I know but helps keep a clean garden


They did spell cap junky cap yunky lmfao


----------



## Feijao (Nov 17, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> They did spell cap junky cap yunky lmfao


Does your Cap Junky live up to the hype?

Thanks


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 17, 2022)

Feijao said:


> Does your Cap Junky live up to the hype?
> 
> Thanks


It's pretty nice cut yelds well frosty has a does stretch alot in flower and grows lil more wild then the mac1 not as sturdy of structure but does it live up to the hype hard question would I buy I again yes it has its place in the market


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 18, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> It's pretty nice cut yelds well frosty has a does stretch alot in flower and grows lil more wild then the mac1 not as sturdy of structure but does it live up to the hype hard question would I buy I again yes it has its place in the market


NICE collection man. Volcano just erupted... You can save 3... What would they be?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2022)

I just got some cuts from GMO on discord, pie face and itre95 that he was letting go for super cheap. He threw in a handful of topanga canyon pure kush snips as a freebie because he knew I was interested in that cut. Good guy, very responsive and cuts arrived quick and healthy. I have an order from Tumi coming next week, so I will be testing all my cuts.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 18, 2022)

methfinger said:


> He’s out of service until January


yep, i think i got his last cuts which is why they were so cheap. His menu is pretty nice, if I get clean test results I'd grab some more stuff from him.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 18, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Look my guys quit buying trash from ppl that are not clean them self's probably smell like shit if you was to meet them c'mon but hey bump your head all day look for yours like I look for mine enough said put a rubber on it or just don't buy


First you might look into punctuation there sweet smelling Einstein. 
Yes there are numbnut schmuks on Strainly. There are way more legit breeders/chuckers on there hooking each other up.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 18, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Another great seller on Strainly... small but talented breeder who tests his own work, and has other testing it as well before selling his gear.... *Demonic Genetics*.
> 
> He has some killer crosses and S1s that he sells that are very inexpensive.
> 
> ...


Joe is incredibly legit solid seller for the Strainly community. Love his wax sealed envelopes too.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 18, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Joe is incredibly legit solid seller for the Strainly community. Love his wax sealed envelopes too.


Yeah I had an order lost in the mail and he sent me a new one right away. Popping some platinum starfighter soon


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I had an order lost in the mail and he sent me a new one right away. Popping some platinum starfighter soon


Enjoy that Platinum Starfighter. I have his Starfighter bx and Starfighter Mimosa cross. Along with 10-12 other packs. I need to get his Platinum garlic fems. His Banana Pebbles is legit. I grew it out and absolutely loved it. I have his Animal Cookies going right now. They are quite aways ahead of tohers started at the same time. The only one close to them is Apricot Gelato Shoes (Glazed Apricot Gelato x Cement Shoes)


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 19, 2022)

Any reviews on getseedsrighthere cuts? I’d put into tc but if they’re not legit or come dirty obviously not worth it.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 19, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Any reviews on getseedsrighthere cuts? I’d put into tc but if they’re not legit or come dirty obviously not worth it.


Well my clone from them never made it, but I’ve honestly only heard negative things regarding them. You may as well just order from strainly because I believe that’s where he gets his clones from anyways. He was in the discord asking where to find certain cuts


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 19, 2022)

Meh yeah. Tough out there. I mostly seed hunt but have tissues culture set up again so might grab slips here and there to clean up. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> NICE collection man. Volcano just erupted... You can save 3... What would they be?


Lol it be hard to pick just 3 but prolly the devil driver, white truffle and pure Michigan on that list but I wrote this down like 10 times and kept changing my 3 but I do got 10 more moms I just sent off to get tested should have the results wed or Thursday so I might have to pick 3 more off that list too lol


----------



## cleverpiggy (Nov 20, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Any reviews on getseedsrighthere cuts? I’d put into tc but if they’re not legit or come dirty obviously not worth it.


I had a major delay with them, well over two weeks. I got the same confiscation notice as ganjaman87 from the USPS. Eventually the Cake Mix finally arrived and it was in great condition with healthy white roots. It is doing great, I didn't get it tested so I will keep an eye on it in flower. One oddity though, It is growing next to Dookies GMO and it looks almost like the same plant. Also, they sent me a pack of Ethos auto OG Kush seeds for my hassle. All that being said, I would probably not buy from them in the future. The communication kind of sucked.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 20, 2022)

Just my 2 cents but here are a few sellers, I would not hesitate at all to order from
Rare Packs- usually a solid selection to pick from with their own freebies. Solid peeps fir sure.
Shoreline- Wes is a cool ass dude with great deals on killer genetics. 
Keeko's Garden- Selling gear at wholesale or at least below retail. Also makes his own freebies 
I just picked up a pack of Mean Gene's Rootbeer freeze for $120. There are people on there asking $800, greedy sum bitch. With a little hunting you can find something worth trying.


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Nov 20, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Any reviews on getseedsrighthere cuts? I’d put into tc but if they’re not legit or come dirty obviously not worth it.


Do yourself a favor and don’t buy anything from that scumbag. His RS11 is not even close to RS11, his Zoap is trop cherry. They come in terrible condition also, I put up a picture of one in this thread. Little four inch cut with brown roots straight purple stem. When I emailed him pictures and videos he never responded, sent the same email three times. I wasn’t rude either, just said “hey these are not legit anything you can do”. There’s much better places to get clones. So far I’ve ordered from three vendors on there and they all had issues. Fireside had bugs, Microbros had PM. I’m done with that site. I have gotten clean legit cuts from a couple websites, but not strainly.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 20, 2022)

What about Beleaf directly? He’s got some good looking cuts?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 20, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> What about Beleaf directly? He’s got some good looking cuts?


Try chi town seeds and breedersdirectseedco. Rawgenetics.io has clones also and he’s tested them And posted results in the discord


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 20, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Try chi town seeds and breedersdirectseedco. Rawgenetics.io has clones also and he’s tested them And posted results in the discord


Good looking out. I’ve ordered from bdsc before and they are awesome so got some cuts from them. Going to put into tissue culture anyways but way easier to start with clean stock.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 21, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Good looking out. I’ve ordered from bdsc before and they are awesome so got some cuts from them. Going to put into tissue culture anyways but way easier to start with clean stock.


Oh yeah hortmans.com is kind of pricey but they have a great selection. They have some clones around 200 dollars also


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Nov 21, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Oh yeah hortmans.com is kind of pricey but they have a great selection. They have some clones around 200 dollars also


Yup hortmans I’ve used a few times and they were actually surprisingly great condition when I got them. No pests or pm, passed hlvd and they were legit. I’ll order from them again when they have a deal going. I ordered from raw genetics website also came in great condition no pests or pm and passed hlvd testing. I haven’t flowered them out yet but I have no concerns with legitimacy being it’s directly from raw.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 22, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> Yup hortmans I’ve used a few times and they were actually surprisingly great condition when I got them. No pests or pm, passed hlvd and they were legit. I’ll order from them again when they have a deal going. I ordered from raw genetics website also came in great condition no pests or pm and passed hlvd testing. I haven’t flowered them out yet but I have no concerns with legitimacy being it’s directly from raw.


What did you snag from raw ? Ive seen some good things re cherry Paloma. 
Peace


----------



## Mattbryson (Nov 26, 2022)

Update on (Get seeds right now ) jokerz 31 and pilon cookies well the jokerz 31 that he sells is a big joke tossed it at 4 weeks nanner city unless he had a mix up in clones but it's trash the pilon cookies looks good sofar but I wouldn't shop with them again only tested the waters because the 99 special and they failed


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 26, 2022)

Well, tried from two places both with good reviews. Both had pests when looked at under scope. I don’t want to name where until I hear back from both. I took meristem tc from all of them so not a total loss if they make it out of test tubes. 
really seems almost impossible to not get something on a cut these days and I don’t think people are scoping their cuts enough or at all.
I pop packs a bunch but can’t run a big enough pheno hunt to really find a unicorn type cut.


----------



## mids207 (Nov 27, 2022)

coolaidyoulove said:


> Well, tried from two places both with good reviews. Both had pests when looked at under scope. I don’t want to name where until I hear back from both. I took meristem tc from all of them so not a total loss if they make it out of test tubes.
> really seems almost impossible to not get something on a cut these days and I don’t think people are scoping their cuts enough or at all.
> I pop packs a bunch but can’t run a big enough pheno hunt to really find a unicorn type cut.


Never know may pop 20 seeds and get lucky.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 29, 2022)

Mulder420 said:


> Honestly you should spend the $25 and get it tested, you really cant come on here and get 100% diagnoses. Could be 12 different reasons why its like that


It looks like you have to buy 10x tests at a time though... Tell me if I'm wrong, because I would love to be wrong right now lol...


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2022)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It looks like you have to buy 10x tests at a time though... Tell me if I'm wrong, because I would love to be wrong right now lol...


You aren't wrong. It costs about as much as a pack of hype seeds, but might save you money down the line. I just sent off 7 samples to tumi, if they come back clean I'll use my remaining 3 tests to grab a few more cuts from the same vendors.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 29, 2022)

I've bought from Heady McDank (Boundless Genetics)on strainly (and a few others). He is a strainly premium member and has a big following on one of the other forums with great reviews. Has an account on here also but dont know how active it is. Always has a great selection of awesome crosses with very decent pricing.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 29, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> You aren't wrong. It costs about as much as a pack of hype seeds, but might save you money down the line. I just sent off 7 samples to tumi, if they come back clean I'll use my remaining 3 tests to grab a few more cuts from the same vendors.


OK, I was thinking that you had to send ALL of the samples back at the same time! I just bought 5 clones off of strainly and I want to get them checked this time around. I bought OG#18 last year and this was my first time of ever dealing with it. So, I'm a lot more cautious buying clones now. I don't have anything else going right now and if this is a bust, I'll just go back to seeds. The clones that I bought are looking kind of sickly, they usually explode when I put them in my setup. It's only been like 6 days since I planted them, so I'm also thinking that I'm not giving them enough time. I am DEFINITELY interested in HLV testing this time around.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2022)

MustangStudFarm said:


> OK, I was thinking that you had to send ALL of the samples back at the same time! I just bought 5 clones off of strainly and I want to get them checked this time around. I bought OG#18 last year and this was my first time of ever dealing with it. So, I'm a lot more cautious buying clones now. I don't have anything else going right now and if this is a bust, I'll just go back to seeds. The clones that I bought are looking kind of sickly, they usually explode when I put them in my setup. It's only been like 6 days since I planted them, so I'm also thinking that I'm not giving them enough time. I am DEFINITELY interested in HLV testing this time around.


No, you just have to purchase 10 tests and they last around 3 months at room temp.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 29, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> No, you just have to purchase 10 tests and they last around 3 months at room temp.


I just read what I wrote and it didn't make sense lol. Sorry... I guess that I was trying to keep from name bombing companies until I know for sure, but there was only 1 person selling OG#18 lol. I ran seeds next to them, and the 2nd run with the seeds were way worse than the 1st run. I didn't understand what was happening. I did a full cutdown a couple of weeks ago. I bought from Ben's Nursery this time. I'm not saying that I think that my plants are infected, but I'm getting them tested anyways. I haven't seen much about Ben's on here, I guess that I'll be one of the first to test his plants...


----------



## mids207 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yeah there's a lab local to me that does full testing for $50 a sample. Kinda worth it because I can drop the samples off.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 30, 2022)

Just got some nyc piff #3 from bens nursery. First shot at this online clone shopping. 
So far so good


----------



## HUF (Nov 30, 2022)

I regularly buy seeds from the great guy Force of Nature Genetics. I have all of his crosses. Very pleased with the quality of the seeds. For $25 he offered 20 seeds per pack.


----------



## HUF (Nov 30, 2022)

This is MAC F2 from Keeko's garden. Beautiful, frozen, but on each plant I removed the male inflorescences. For regular seeds, this is unacceptable when intersex is present.


----------



## mids207 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yeah force of nature has some nice budget packs for sure. I'm surprised all his gear makes it from canada to usa without issue. I'm guessing the feds are pretty lax when it comes to things from canada.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 30, 2022)

These look really good.. I think I'm gonna pick these up.. from Demonic Genetics on Strainly.
Only $30 for a 10-pk of regs. I've bought a few packs from this guy. He's the real deal. Great guy. Tests his gear. Freebies with every order, good ones too.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 30, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Just got some nyc piff #3 from bens nursery. First shot at this online clone shopping.
> So far so good


Nice!!! I got 5x of his clones last week.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 30, 2022)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Nice!!! I got 5x of his clones last week.


mine are literally a day in the pot. 
Leaves spread right out though


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 1, 2022)

Microbe bros, got 4 cuttings of gold cash gold and 5 cuttings of blueberry breath, one of the 4 cuttings was already dead of the gold cash gold but everything else looked fine. Everything rooted. Tested with Tumi (root samples) both came back negative.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 1, 2022)

Wow shortly after making the above post showing Demonic Genetics listing those Animal Mintz x Starfighter Runtz, there was a new listing made on Strainly by Joe.. the breeder from Demonic Genetics. I purchased his Animal Mintz x Starfighter Runtz right after I posted the info here... but I was surprised to see this listing pop up.



Starfighter is one of my all time favorites. I used to have a Starfighter f2 clone that I kept for years. I gotta get some of these seeds too. Once again they're cheap. He's asking $30 for these.. for a 5-pack of fems. I'll probably buy 2 packs. I already have 3 packs of his Apples & Bananas S1s, his Starfighter BX, his Devil Driver X Apple's & Bananas, Banana Zkittlez x Starfighter Runtz, Wedding Crasher, etc. I really like this guy's gear.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Wow shortly after making the above post showing Demonic Genetics listing those Animal Mintz x Starfighter Runtz, there was a new listing made on Strainly by Joe.. the breeder from Demonic Genetics. I purchased his Animal Mintz x Starfighter Runtz right after I posted the info here... but I was surprised to see this listing pop up.
> 
> View attachment 5232578
> 
> Starfighter is one of my all time favorites. I used to have a Starfighter f2 clone that I kept for years. I gotta get some of these seeds too. Once again they're cheap. He's asking $30 for these.. for a 5-pack of fems. I'll probably buy 2 packs. I already have 3 packs of his Apples & Bananas S1s, his Starfighter BX, his Devil Driver X Apple's & Bananas, Banana Zkittlez x Starfighter Runtz, Wedding Crasher, etc. I really like this guy's gear.


Akbb has a stardawg/star fighter f2 I have goin that is way star fighter dom, lemon or citrus oil etc. exactly like the descriptions say of star fighter. Kinda hopin it would’ve went the other way lol. Loud loud loud


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 1, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Akbb has a stardawg/star fighter f2 I have goin that is way star fighter dom, lemon or citrus oil etc. exactly like the descriptions say of star fighter. Kinda hopin it would’ve went the other way lol. Loud loud loud


My old Starfighter f2 was a super loud pink lemonade pheno. It had that classic Starfighter type stature with the long wide thin leaves and chunky frost covered rounded triangle shaped buds. When you looked at the plant from above it kinda has this Starship type look to it. It was an amazing plant. 

The other day I picked up a pack of LED Seedz Bodhitree from Headie Gardens which is Goji OG Boysenberry pheno x Starfighter.. I also grabbed some Strayfox Hollywood Fighter [(hollywoodpurekush x uzbeki hashplant) x Starfighter], and Starfighter Cake Fighter (Wedding Cake x Starfighter). LED Seedz has released a Starfighter IBL in the past and I heard it might get re-released in January of next year.. so there's hope. I missed out on the AKBB Starfighter related packs.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2022)

I remember when StarFighter 1st came on the scene...GoodTimes

I wish Strainly was more accessible...
The Seed Side is a perfect example of what OPEN MARKET in The Cannabis Underground "IS"
IF The Clone Side was as populated, We MIGHT ACTUALLY get to See Some of The Hidden GEMs In This Country.

Think...I cant find 'STARBUD'...From 'HortiLabs'
IF Strainly Still Had That 2019 VIBE...
I think You could find a TON of "LOST" Genetics Bro...
The FIRE would give a Cave Man 3rd Degree Burns...
His 1st Word would be ......"LIT"

Strainly Used To Be Like Craigslist...before The Fed Charge.
Back In 2016, CraigsList Was a BEAST...Nice Size Clone List...Random Ass People ...Nationwide
I Loved IT!!

WE NEED a 'Genetics' BACKPAGE & REDBook
Heisen IS as Close As I get...
He Runs Paradise With The PERFECT Vibe for SERIOUS, RAUNCHY, RED LIGHT Clone Trades
I fuck with His Whole Vibe HAHA...
He Tells People...Trade ALL You Want ...Just Wear Fucking Condoms! 

I thought about Making a "MILF-LIST" Thread Here ...Cause Of The Volume of Users.
That Way, We could look under a few skirts & SeeMoreBUDs ...Ya Know.
You Can Post Your Mothers & Cutts...& Make FWB's....But NO OPEN POLLINATION ...IF, You Under Feel Me, Yadda Mean.

A RIU Clone List...Like a Lost Genetics Phone Book....
The UnderGround Needs This Bro...


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2022)

Smelly's --[{Chocolate Cherry Thai x OGKB} x TK]
AKA Rainbow Sis S1...Straight "FAF!!!"
*SmellBoat Seeds* via *Riot Seeds*
_I guess, My Neighbors Think Im Selling DOPE!!!!_


----------



## K&A kid (Dec 1, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Microbe bros, got 4 cuttings of gold cash gold and 5 cuttings of blueberry breath, one of the 4 cuttings was already dead of the gold cash gold but everything else looked fine. Everything rooted. Tested with Tumi (root samples) both came back negative.


Just finished up some blueberry breath, good yield but low terp, maybe about a five outta ten on nose and not anything remotely blueberry there. Dante’s inferno was also low terps but solid on yield and good potency. Both clones were pretty expensive to not be keepers IMO.

Also just an FYI, mine came with pm. They probably have it under control by now, this was about 8-9 months ago. Just giving an honest review Not trying to knock them, they actually were nice enough to resend mine twice due to freezing temps, shipping from Maine during winter is difficult.
Here’s a finished pic of the blueberry breath for reference


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 1, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> ...Also just an FYI, mine came with pm...


That's just awful. Selling clones with powdery mildew. I'd be pissed. That can really F up an indoor grow and destroy months of work. I had it happen to me one time ever when I got PM from infected clones. It was a disaster.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 1, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Smelly's --[{Chocolate Cherry Thai x OGKB} x TK]
> AKA Rainbow Sis S1...Straight "FAF!!!"
> *SmellBoat Seeds* via *Riot Seeds*
> _I guess, My Neighbors Think Im Selling DOPE!!!!_
> View attachment 5232654


Did you grow this?


----------



## K&A kid (Dec 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> That's just awful. Selling clones with powdery mildew. I'd be pissed. That can really F up an indoor grow and destroy months of work. I had it happen to me one time ever when I got PM from infected clones. It was a disaster.


These clones had a cold trip and were too messed up in transit to be treated on arrival, pm didnt show until after about ten days. Luckily it didn’t spread outside of the quarantine room, sulfer burner took care of it before it got to bad. I cloned and cut down the original plants, then sterilized and hot boxed the room to be sure.
Definitely cost us extra work and time, but not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2022)

I never had a Thrip...
I never had PM
I never had Bud Rot

I was just telling someone,,,
back in THE DAY...The Clone Trade was filled with People That Had Underground Codes Of ETHICS...
You had to have a good 4 Journals to get seeds & snippets
I use to PROTECT EVERYBODY that exposed their Addy to Me...
My Wife Didnt even Know...
& I slept next to that bitch

Strainly Was Love...
& it still is useful...but I dont like the direction the OWNERs took
I'd Rather Digg Up Growers Holding Private Mothers...That Are FROM The Pre Prop 215 Era
Its a better Vibe to Me...(We had a name to uphold in the community...so everything was Craft)
I would take the risk to protect Everybody Else...
IF this was 2006, I would have stood on the Giant X to keep the cutts cycling...
SeedBanks were easy because...You couldnt do fed time for having a house full of bird seed. Yadda Feel Me...

A CloneBank would have had to Work in Reverse...
Ex:YOU got it... YOU pop it...YOU snip it...YOU ship it...WE PAY YOU. 
Ex: 100 forum Testers...1000 potential Keepers...You Hunt It...WE PAY YOU.
Ex: YOU run (4) 144 sites...Get IT...Dip IT...Drip IT...WE PAY YOU.
Ex: YOU have space thats free...Baby Sit IT...Dont Flip It...WE PAY YOU a Light Bill Percentage
Ex: YOU Passed The Pheno Hunt Test...SOG what YOU get...WE PAY YOU. 
Ex: YOU promote It...You collect It...YOU PAY US & YOU GET IT
Ex: YOU Need Extra Cash...Smoke a lil grass...Deliver Envelopes......No such thing as Direct Sales...Thats Your Legal Pass 

All Underground, All Local, All Craft...
Living The Stoner Wett Dream


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Did you grow this?


No...
I just found her Yesterday...She has been out since 2019
I was Impressed with The Breeders Selection Talents ...


----------



## SimpleBox (Dec 2, 2022)

regarding 3 feedbacks needed to be allowed to sell..
can the 3 be from the same seller or
do they need to be from 3 different sellers?


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 2, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> regarding 3 feedbacks needed to be allowed to sell..
> can the 3 be from the same seller or
> do they need to be from 3 different sellers?


Same. Force of nature let me do my freebie as one so it counted as two


----------



## KhanTheOG (Dec 3, 2022)

Is Darkheart nursery out of business or what? Their website went from problematic to not up at all. All pages say error.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> Is Darkheart nursery out of business or what? Their website went from problematic to not up at all. All pages say error.


www.darkheartindustries.com looks like they are expanding beyond being a nursery


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 4, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Raw genetics is now selling clones. The clones came in a plastic shipper with no led. The order was delayed by a day so they are looking a little funky but I think they will be fine. No bugs from what I can see. He claims to do hlvd testing but I always do my due diligence so I'll test them anyways. 100 a cut with a mandatory extra $50 shipping on all clone orders


What did you snag? I was eyeing their cherry Paloma


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 4, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> www.darkheartindustries.com looks like they are expanding beyond being a nursery


Couldn't pay me to take anything from dark heart....they have fuct the industry for years and I didn't see any mention of them root testing yet which is laughable. 
It's like they want hlv to keep spreading and only showing up on a fraction of positive plants to keep themselves busy with testing or something.
As if they didn't spread it to enough people already. 
They should be banned from the industry for this shit not expanding in any way.

I live in Canada and they wiped out my mother stock as ajn kept testing negative through dark heart when he most definitely had positive plant/plants. If they had their shit together and root tested I'm sure alot of people who's gardens were wiped out due to dark hearts piss poor testing would be in alot better state right now along with the cannabis industry as a hole.

At least tumi and I think some others are root testing and are looking for ways to help the industry not just keep it in the guessing game of testing leaf and stems for piss poor accuracy like that joke of a company dark heart. 

End rant

Ps. I hope I'm wrong and they are root testing now.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 4, 2022)

They Have a minimum order dont they???


----------



## Feijao (Dec 4, 2022)

methfinger said:


> Coloradocloneco's order finally arrived. It had been around 3 weeks and they ended up sending 2/3 of the cuts I ordered. The 3rd one wasn't rooted as well as they wanted, that's what they said in the email anyways. On their site, it says that there could be up to a 3 week wait. However, they were shipped inside a large box that was lined with styrofoam and inside individual lighted clone shippers. Super healthy full green clones that bounced back the same day I put them in the tent. Overall I do not mind waiting this long for an order as long as they come back clean with the root test!


How are you getting in contact with them? The contact form on the site doesn't work, their email keeps bouncing back as undeliverable, and their Instagram page is offline. 

Thanks,


----------



## Feijao (Dec 4, 2022)

Thanks dude


methfinger said:


> Their main IG page just got taken down, they are in the process of getting it back. His other instagram is coloradocannasolutions1.0


Thanks dude!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 5, 2022)

Arrived today.. was $65 including shipping for both packs, each came with a cool freebie. Pretty good deal. Demonic Genetics on Strainly.
His IG handle is - @demonicgenetic


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 5, 2022)

Just got my tumi results back, did root and petiole samples. The Pie Face, Pure Kush Topanga, and Itre-95 were from GMO on cut hut discord. Zawtz was from buds and roses Hollywood.


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 5, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Just got my tumi results back, did root and petiole samples. The Pie Face, Pure Kush Topanga, and Itre-95 were from GMO on cut hut discord. Zawtz was from buds and roses Hollywood.
> View attachment 5234347


I’ve never had a problem with buds and roses, always solid


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 5, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> I’ve never had a problem with buds and roses, always solid


I just tested everything I have that I didn’t personally start from seed. Gonna look around for 3 more cuts to use up my remaining three test vials.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 6, 2022)

Snagged a pack of these on Strainly tonight from *Keeko's Garden*.. one of my favorite Strainly sellers.



He has a MAC Power Pack that's a great deal.. I bought one of these from him a couple months back. It was $60. These are still available and probably one of the best deals you can get on Strainly for quality seeds from a private breeder. 

MAC (Miracle Alien Cookies) - The MAC, aka Miracle Alien Cookies, strain was first propagated when a breeder named Capulator crossed an F2 Alien Cookies with a hybrid that includes a Colombian landrace and Starfighter.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 7, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Smelly's --[{Chocolate Cherry Thai x OGKB} x TK]
> AKA Rainbow Sis S1...Straight "FAF!!!"
> *SmellBoat Seeds* via *Riot Seeds*
> _I guess, My Neighbors Think Im Selling DOPE!!!!_
> View attachment 5232654


Mother fucker I am beautiful


----------



## Moka_Pot (Dec 8, 2022)

Don't trust Beans 4 buddies on Strainly. Initiated a trade with him and sent him some of my seeds and immediately stopped responding from me. Got scammed, but hopefully I can help you all not get scammed.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 8, 2022)

Some restock on breeders direct


----------



## xPrograms (Dec 9, 2022)

Auntie Janes Nursery is popping positive HLV tests left and right, and is not willing to refund or make customers whole. STAY AWAY


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 9, 2022)

xPrograms said:


> Auntie Janes Nursery is popping positive HLV tests left and right, and is not willing to refund or make customers whole. STAY AWAY


Didn’t test mine just threw them out. She/he owes me $150


----------



## xPrograms (Dec 9, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Didn’t test mine just threw them out. She/he owes me $150


99% sure its the dude that they posted the GoFundMe for 
They also owe me $200+, but good luck getting even a response.


----------



## KhanTheOG (Dec 10, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> www.darkheartindustries.com looks like they are expanding beyond being a nursery


Everything on there is either early 2022 or 2021. A despensary worker told me Darkheart had a big plant virus outbreak during 2022 summer and had to kill all the mother plants. But I don't know if they will regrow and continue their operation. Then their site got funky, now its down.


----------



## xPrograms (Dec 10, 2022)

Finally got a response from ANJ! What a fucking asshole.


----------



## gosabres716 (Dec 10, 2022)

xPrograms said:


> View attachment 5236106
> 
> Finally got a response from ANJ! What a fucking asshole.


What a fn tool. That pos would go on for days about his practices and such. Most likely this jerk is gonna just change names and scam some more unsuspecting growers.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 10, 2022)

Dude was a tool anyways when he was on here bitching. I should have known he was shady


----------



## gosabres716 (Dec 10, 2022)

He's got gofundmes for days lol. Really. Not exaggerating.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 10, 2022)

Next level dox


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 10, 2022)

You know the saying "never meet your heroes"? I guess the same holds true for Strainly vendors...


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2022)

imc leaning up everything from the last couple days 

it stops here, no further discussion
1st we never fucking dox someone on here, no beuno 

I dont like AJN my dealings with him have been horrible, hes been an extremely rude and tempertantrum laced writings to me because i wouldnt let him free advertise here

but we dontdox

and this isntgoing to turn into a snitch fest, and back and forth arguing

We also dont allow sock puppets. 
so no more move on


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 12, 2022)

sunni said:


> imc leaning up everything from the last couple days
> 
> it stops here, no further discussion
> 1st we never fucking dox someone on here, no beuno
> ...


Thank you. That was gross


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 12, 2022)

Strainly thread forever unclean!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 12, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Strainly thread forever unclean!


I find this song helps cleaning blues


----------



## kirkandfamfarms (Dec 16, 2022)

toomp said:


> thats tough. I looked at them to have quality stock


hey, do you recommend any lab to send a few samples for testing?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2022)

Has anyone bought seedpacks from firehouse seedbank on strainly? Sure some of the packs are legit but I believe some of the older hard to get thugpug packs are for sure bunk..he has puta breath, purple drank breath, meat breath, sherb breath listed all for $150 lol. He only has 18 reviews and has sold some thug pug packs and still has the same one he sold still up and listed- so what he bought a bunch of thug pug packs years ago multiple packs of the same strains and is now selling these for $150..sorry don't buy it.

I chatted with him a while back and asked him how he had the thug pack so cheap and he couldn't give me an answer but understood my concern. By the way these are the original thug pug packs that came in the the small clear crack baggies, so they can be easily faked, like real easy. All of these packs are gromers original mendobreath(Studley spewright) crosses which produced some fucking fire just go look at the thugpug page on here....a legit seller on strainly named thepiks has some of these legit older thug mendo packs listed at around $500 and that would be considered cheap.

Also think this firehouse did a misprint don't believe gromer ever released a sherbbreath1


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 19, 2022)

dankyass on strainly appears to be the same account as pink box. dankyass has nearly the same introduction/profile as pink box, he either copy and pasted or its the same person.


----------



## Krytend (Dec 19, 2022)

Anyone ever bought anything from Skyflowerfarms ? I'm interested in the Icecreamcake and something else?









ICE CREAM CAKE (Phinest Cut) - Strainly


ICE CREAM CAKE (Phinest Cut) for $200 per unit by Skyflower Farms on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> dankyass on strainly appears to be the same account as pink box. dankyass has nearly the same introduction/profile as pink box, he either copy and pasted or its the same person.


Ya strainly is sketch as fuck now, lot of multiple accounts...I've noticed that as well


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Dec 20, 2022)

So has anyone tested any cuts from AJN through Tumi with root hairs and gotten negative results?


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 20, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> So has anyone tested any cuts from AJN through Tumi with root hairs and gotten negative results?


Pretty sure some people have. I'm almost positive the gushmints had it and infected the rest of the ones I got from ajn, then my other keepers got infected and had to toss them too


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 20, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> So has anyone tested any cuts from AJN through Tumi with root hairs and gotten negative results?





amish_doink said:


> I retested AJN Marshmallow OG, Apple Fritter, Gelato 41 w/ Tumi and they all came back negative again. In spite of that, I can't recommend AJN because he has ghosted me on strainly after taking my money. The first order was quick and easy. I paid him for another order after the first went well, and he said the payment was received and he would reach out to me soon to schedule shipment. I haven't heard from him since. I've contacted him (very politely) each week since and not heard anything back. At this point I'm considering it over and myself scammed, but at least I got three clean cuts out of the ordeal.
> 
> Everything I've tested from Mesa Genetics has come back clean and he really seems to know/care about his genetics.



A few pages back.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 20, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> So has anyone tested any cuts from AJN through Tumi with root hairs and gotten negative results?


Runtz and Marshmello OG I have. Even before the root test recommendation using 3-5 samples from the petioles was pretty accurate, up 90’s%..


----------



## B1G JU1CY (Dec 20, 2022)

Anyone get a negative from the SFV OG using Tumi?


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 20, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Anyone get a negative from the SFV OG using Tumi?


I have but it wasn't with root testing it was the petioles. That shit aint SFV OG tho its GG4


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 21, 2022)

B1G JU1CY said:


> Anyone get a negative from the SFV OG using Tumi?


I'd probably just get it tested yourself or assume they are infected.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 21, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> I have but it wasn't with root testing it was the petioles. That shit aint SFV OG tho its GG4


Same. I used Genie labs, and used petiol from months old leaf, 3 of AJN's strains tested Neg (this was pre-Gushers, when the positives started rolling in). One plant tested positive out of 4 strains tested at that time (Cereal Milk-not from AJN), so I'm pretty confident in the lab, and protocols. Genie takes root material now too, not a bad option if you don't need 10 tests at a time, and the price has gone down a bit too.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 21, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Runtz and Marshmello OG I have. Even before the root test recommendation using 3-5 samples from the petioles was pretty accurate, up 90’s%..


Stem and petioles test are only 30-75% accurate as per tumi study. I would never base my plants being negative using those percentage. That's exactly how this viroid got so rampant passing positive plants that test negative with stem and petioles tests.
I would only trust root testing to say a plant is negative. 
My whole garden was wiped out do to these stupid stem and petioles tests saying positive plants were negative.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 21, 2022)

Should be a law for that type of fuckery it's like passing aids fuck all that.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 21, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Stem and petioles test are only 30-75% accurate as per tumi study. I would never base my plants being negative using those percentage. That's exactly how this viroid got so rampant passing positive plants that test negative with stem and petioles tests.
> I would only trust root testing to say a plant is negative.
> My whole garden was wiped out do to these stupid stem and petioles tests saying positive plants were negative.


That's on the new growth that's only 30 something percent. I wouldn't ever and never have taken new growth petioles. The percentages of accuracy listed is for 1 sample, when you're taking 3-5 samples it would be pretty unlikely that you would get a false negative but sure it could happen... The odds of a 70% outcome not coming in 5 times in a row is 1.875%. Root testing being 100% only makes sense of course, and I like being able to test multiple moms in 1 test.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 21, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> That's on the new growth that's only 30 something percent. I wouldn't ever and never have taken new growth petioles. The percentages of accuracy listed is for 1 sample, when you're taking 3-5 samples it would be pretty unlikely that you would get a false negative but sure it could happen... The odds of a 70% outcome not coming in 5 times in a row is 1.875%. Root testing being 100% only makes sense of course, and I like being able to test multiple moms in 1 test.


If it was that easy to get positive results from testing like that I doubt the industry would be plagued by this and dark heart would probably still be in business, if you dont test the exact right branch your not going to get a positive result. But that's just my opinion


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 21, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> If it was that easy to get positive results from testing like that I doubt the industry would be plagued by this and dark heart would probably still be in business, if you dont test the exact right branch your not going to get a positive result. But that's just my opinion


Numbers and math don't lie. The outbreak is because no one is testing really, how many mega nurseries with 200 mother plants are testing? Dark heart doesn't really test what you send them unless you're an actual company so that's a problem, look at AJN.. Then you've got the DIY tests some people are using that can only detect high viroid levels.. When you mention the need to test the exact branch that would only hold true if the plant had very recently been infected. Any clone you buy that you veg into a teen or mom should pretty much have a viroid load of some level in any part of it. I've spent a few thousand in testing with Tumi over the last year and a half, I had a ton of positives at first, I've yet to have a mom that tested negative now test positive since switching to the root test. But I also used 5 samples per vial when it was the petiole. I have a clone I bought a few months ago (before the root tests) from pig tail gardens, let it veg for a week or so, took 3-4 petiole samples, and it came back as a low viroid level. I think I've had 3 so far that have came back as a low viroid level. Tumi suggested on all 3 occasions to retest in a few weeks and asked about possible cross contamination with the samples but I just tossed whatever failed. Those 3 times are about as close to a false negative as I've had.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2022)

Is Dark heart really out of business? 

Side note: I saw first class genetics picked up a bunch of cuts from the emerald cup and a bunch of them tested positive for HLVd


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 21, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Is Dark heart really out of business?
> 
> Side note: I saw first class genetics picked up a bunch of cuts from the emerald cup and a bunch of them tested positive for HLVd


Think I read somewhere that all dark hearts moms tested positive in the summer and now they are MIA, website doesn't work.

Who gave out the hlv positive cuts at the cup?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 21, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Think I read somewhere that all dark hearts moms tested positive in the summer and now they are MIA, website doesn't work.
> 
> Who gave out the hlv positive cuts at the cup?











Industry Leaders in Cannabis Genetics - Dark Heart Industries


We are California's original and most respected cannabis genetics company, serving the largest commercial growers to home growers statewide.




darkheartindustries.com


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 21, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Industry Leaders in Cannabis Genetics - Dark Heart Industries
> 
> 
> We are California's original and most respected cannabis genetics company, serving the largest commercial growers to home growers statewide.
> ...


I was talking about the site you used to be able to see what clones they had that's not up anymore darkhearnursery.com that is linked on there twitter account. I've seen that site you linked and am not sure what to think about it. Can't really do anything on it but contact them?
Then there's the fact there's no mention of root testing or any valuable info on the viroid plus it doesn't seem like there's been any updates since last winter. The twitter account hasn't been updated since July along with the Instagram account before it got deleted.
Are they still doing clone drops?
Would think they would announce them somewhere if they were?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 22, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I was talking about the site you used to be able to see what clones they had that's not up anymore darkhearnursery.com that is linked on there twitter account. I've seen that site you linked and am not sure what to think about it. Can't really do anything on it but contact them?
> Then there's the fact there's no mention of root testing or any valuable info on the viroid plus it doesn't seem like there's been any updates since last winter. The twitter account hasn't been updated since July along with the Instagram account before it got deleted.
> Are they still doing clone drops?
> Would think they would announce them somewhere if they were?


I honestly don’t know. I was just linking the website I knew worked but yes I concur that the website is just a lot information without any direct information on how to purchase any of their services/products. I personally don’t have any interest in what they are offering. But who knows I can only speculate with the limited amount of information I’m working with.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 22, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Numbers and math don't lie. The outbreak is because no one is testing really, how many mega nurseries with 200 mother plants are testing? Dark heart doesn't really test what you send them unless you're an actual company so that's a problem, look at AJN.. Then you've got the DIY tests some people are using that can only detect high viroid levels.. When you mention the need to test the exact branch that would only hold true if the plant had very recently been infected. Any clone you buy that you veg into a teen or mom should pretty much have a viroid load of some level in any part of it. I've spent a few thousand in testing with Tumi over the last year and a half, I had a ton of positives at first, I've yet to have a mom that tested negative now test positive since switching to the root test. But I also used 5 samples per vial when it was the petiole. I have a clone I bought a few months ago (before the root tests) from pig tail gardens, let it veg for a week or so, took 3-4 petiole samples, and it came back as a low viroid level. I think I've had 3 so far that have came back as a low viroid level. Tumi suggested on all 3 occasions to retest in a few weeks and asked about possible cross contamination with the samples but I just tossed whatever failed. Those 3 times are about as close to a false negative as I've had.


You make some good points. I totally believe that (besides the profit motive) testing companies tell people to test 3+ times just because they know most people are just sending in fresh samples (low viroid levels) from Strainly cuts and the first test will be a false negative for a lot of those (except maybe for roots now? idk). I always like to grow out a cut for a month in isolation before testing it, but that's just an arbitrary # and might not make a difference, it just makes sense to me.


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 22, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> You make some good points. I totally believe that (besides the profit motive) testing companies tell people to test 3+ times just because they know most people are just sending in fresh samples (low viroid levels) from Strainly cuts and the first test will be a false negative for a lot of those (except maybe for roots now? idk). I always like to grow out a cut for a month in isolation before testing it, but that's just an arbitrary # and might not make a difference, it just makes sense to me.


Sometimes the AIDS doesnt show up til you flip or of it gets stressed out. I say run it all the way giving it different stresses along the way to see if it triggers. Only way to be sure imo.


----------



## mr.crislobos (Dec 23, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> quel fiore automatico è stato appena elencato nelle ultime 24 ore …
> Il tuo buffo fratello...queste sono le normali righe S1 View attachment 5218140
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Ho anche comprato semi dal deposito di semi sociali.
> ...


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Dec 23, 2022)

About two weeks ago I tested with dark heart. I still have their email so I didn’t check the website, but they responded that day. Had the test results three days after they received the samples. In their email packet they send for submission they say you can send root samples.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 23, 2022)

Weedmaps used to be full of dark heart clones in the Los Angeles area and now I don't see any listed. So it appears they quit doing drops.


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Dec 23, 2022)

On discord I read a thread from someone who knew someone that worked at dark heart. Apparently they had hlv breakout and had to trash all the moms. I have no idea if this is true or not. It does line up with all the info I read above though. I wonder if they are having to restart from TC. Probably take them a bit to blow up moms to be able to do clone drops if that’s the case. I’m also interested in who was finding positive tests from emerald if anyone knows that info. Crazy this hlv is getting out of control. I got cuts for the first time with hlv, luckily I have a tent at a separate location just for taking in new genetics. I got them from a “reputable” company. Radio silence when I sent them the results of course.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 23, 2022)

I still want to see absolute proof of actual viral transmission and the exact method, reproduced with hard data. Proof beyond indecipherable academic theories which may or may not be heavily influenced by outside special interests (more often than not, absolutely compromised in all areas of academia).


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 23, 2022)

So you don’t believe that this viroid is infecting cannabis?


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 23, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> So you don’t believe that this viroid is infecting cannabis?


I sure hope not. The last thing THIS thread needs is a viroid denial debate lol that mod lady would be in here quick talking about "alright that's enough"


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 23, 2022)

Ogexoticsonly said:


> I got them from a “reputable” company.


Who? ..part of the purpose of this thread is to expose clone sellers that we should avoid.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 23, 2022)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/5240646/


I'm pretty sure it was caused by these monkeys having their way with a plant.


----------



## Satch12 (Dec 23, 2022)

Clearwater genetics is starting to sell clones in their discord, definitely more expensive than most on strainly but potentially worth the peace of mind not just buying from some third party.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 23, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Clearwater genetics is starting to sell clones in their discord, definitely more expensive than most on strainly but potentially worth the peace of mind not just buying from some third party.


Unrooted or rooted? They sent a bunch of unrooted cuts to people over the summer/fall, most were DOA


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 23, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Unrooted or rooted? They sent a bunch of unrooted cuts to people over the summer/fall, most were DOA


The way they handle things I won't be spending with them.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2022)

Bros grimm started


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 23, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> Unrooted or rooted? They sent a bunch of unrooted cuts to people over the summer/fall, most were DOA


was that the black velvet cut they had some sort of drama over?


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 23, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> was that the black velvet cut they had some sort of drama over?


Yeah.


----------



## Satch12 (Dec 23, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> The way they handle things I won't be spending with them.


Because of the black velvet situation lol?


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 23, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Because of the black velvet situation lol?


I was on their discord as well. I just generally don't like their attitude as opposed to other vendors I can spend my money at. They have a general customer blaming attitude with problems.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 24, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I wasn't gonna share but CW hopped in my messages here last month. The discord stuff be going to some of these idiots headsView attachment 5241240


Yeah came on here crying about Dante reports too. Sorry if terps are weak and people report it


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 24, 2022)

So wait a min! The black velvet is boof?! 

OP


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 24, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> So wait a min! The black velvet is boof?!
> 
> OP


No a bunch of cuts died and Dante terps can be weak. Haven’t flowered BV yet


----------



## splakow (Dec 24, 2022)

hey whats a safe trusty place i can order clones from besides strainly. im in ny so reputable genuine genes are important


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 24, 2022)

splakow said:


> hey whats a safe trusty place i can order clones from besides strainly. im in ny so reputable genuine genes are important


Breeders direct seed co


----------



## howchill (Dec 26, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I wasn't gonna share but CW hopped in my messages here last month. The discord stuff be going to some of these idiots headsView attachment 5241240


wrecked


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> So wait a min! The black velvet is boof?!
> 
> OP


I flowered it and I’m not impressed at all. Definitely wouldn’t do a full room of it. If you’re making concentrate then it’s perfect though


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 26, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I flowered it and I’m not impressed at all. Definitely wouldn’t do a full room of it. If you’re making concentrate then it’s perfect though



Could you elaborate? Bland terps? Low yield? Difficult to grow?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 26, 2022)

jcdws602 said:


> Could you elaborate? Bland terps? Low yield? Difficult to grow?


Yeah barely any Terps and no taste. Quite easy to grow though if you got something to cross it to it would be better because it looks amazing so much frost just no Terps


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 26, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Yeah barely any Terps and no taste. Quite easy to grow though if you got something to cross it to it would be better because it looks amazing so much frost just no Terps


Thanks for the feedback. That’s exactly what I was afraid of. A lot of these super frosty strains have typically lacked smell and taste in my experience. I was about to run a whole room of it. I’m still going to grow it but just a couple for now.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 26, 2022)

splakow said:


> hey whats a safe trusty place i can order clones from besides strainly. im in ny so reputable genuine genes are important


Farmerjoe420 on discord or instagram


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 26, 2022)

Cardboard Terps FTW


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2022)

hey just heads up personal messages being posted openly is not allowed, got a problem with a personal messagwe send a dm to me


----------



## toomp (Dec 27, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Clearwater genetics is starting to sell clones in their discord, definitely more expensive than most on strainly but potentially worth the peace of mind not just buying from some third party.


got a link? still trying to figure out how to use it and groups and so forth


----------



## Splinter7 (Dec 30, 2022)

is TnT_cK legit? only has 28 reviews.


----------



## omninine (Jan 1, 2023)

Anybody know where Cherry Pie is?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 1, 2023)

omninine said:


> Anybody know where Cherry Pie is?


It’s around. I see it occasionally up for fundraising at Dagga.Garden

Uncertain about Strainly though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2023)

omninine said:


> Anybody know where Cherry Pie is?


Back in 2009...I've been actually looking for some cherry pie's myself..there definitely still around. Strainly is not the place to look, most of their HpLVD infected cuts are what each vendor thinks is hype at the moment.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 3, 2023)

Cherry pie is still around. I just think as with most strains just might have to do some digging to find them.


----------



## toomp (Jan 5, 2023)

anyone try out
RamenRootClones








Profile of RamenRootClones - Strainly


Learn more about RamenRootClones on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Jan 5, 2023)

I grabbed some cuts from GMO on discord, he’s not pnw strain hunter. They were clean, and healthy I scoped the heck out of them. I’d go there vs strainly any day. Not sure why people on here are making up stuff that pnw and gmo are the same. If you don’t have proof keep it shut. Not trying to be a dick about it but let’s try to be adults.


----------



## nxsov180db (Jan 5, 2023)

toomp said:


> anyone try out
> RamenRootClones
> 
> 
> ...


No but I talked to him a bit, he doesn't test for HLVd. The people he's acquired them from allegedly had tested tho but that doesn't mean too much. The jealousy a friend fo his got directly from seed junky so that wasn't HLVd tested. He also says he doesn't share tools between mother plants. Anyone with as many strains as he has that also doesn't test and sort of just acquired them from different vendors, friends, ect. I would expect to have mostly infected gear.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 5, 2023)

coolaidyoulove said:


> I grabbed some cuts from GMO on discord, he’s not pnw strain hunter. They were clean, and healthy I scoped the heck out of them. I’d go there vs strainly any day. Not sure why people on here are making up stuff that pnw and gmo are the same. If you don’t have proof keep it shut. Not trying to be a dick about it but let’s try to be adults.


I must’ve missed where people were saying that, they are both active in the cut hut. From the pics I’ve seen, they both have completely different grow styles.
GMO is a good dude, he even replaced a cut that died after I had a family emergency the same day I received them and I neglected them.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Jan 5, 2023)

waterproof808 said:


> I must’ve missed where people were saying that, they are both active in the cut hut. From the pics I’ve seen, they both have completely different grow styles.
> GMO is a good dude, he even replaced a cut that died after I had a family emergency the same day I received them and I neglected them.


It’s from a ways back in this thread.


----------



## toomp (Jan 5, 2023)

nxsov180db said:


> No but I talked to him a bit, he doesn't test for HLVd. The people he's acquired them from allegedly had tested tho but that doesn't mean too much. The jealousy a friend fo his got directly from seed junky so that wasn't HLVd tested. He also says he doesn't share tools between mother plants. Anyone with as many strains as he has that also doesn't test and sort of just acquired them from different vendors, friends, ect. I would expect to have mostly infected gear.


You would think everyone would be testing each clone they get by now.


----------



## SlumVill (Jan 5, 2023)

Rurumo said:


> Same. I used Genie labs, and used petiol from months old leaf, 3 of AJN's strains tested Neg (this was pre-Gushers, when the positives started rolling in). One plant tested positive out of 4 strains tested at that time (Cereal Milk-not from AJN), so I'm pretty confident in the lab, and protocols. Genie takes root material now too, not a bad option if you don't need 10 tests at a time, and the price has gone down a bit too.


 How much is genie labs testing? Lets say an order for 5 or 10? I dont see their pricing and dont want to go through the email process of theirs at the moment as I am still considering options


----------



## chiguy23 (Jan 5, 2023)

omninine said:


> Anybody know where Cherry Pie is?


I have her. Safe and sound. I love her, even though she throws big Ole nuts!


----------



## JustBlazin (Jan 5, 2023)

coolaidyoulove said:


> I grabbed some cuts from GMO on discord, he’s not pnw strain hunter. They were clean, and healthy I scoped the heck out of them. I’d go there vs strainly any day. Not sure why people on here are making up stuff that pnw and gmo are the same. If you don’t have proof keep it shut. Not trying to be a dick about it but let’s try to be adults.


I think I tried to point that pnw and gmo are different people in different states.
Gmo seems like a stand up dude from what I can see for sure, and definitely not the same guy as pnw who also seems like a good guy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Saturday at 7:39 PM)

I just took a gander at Strainly looking for some old 303 seeds. Decided to see whats up in the clone section and WOW....the duds!!


If anyone is ever wondering what full blown dudded plants look like, look no further than the first page. There's half dozen or so listings from the same seller....and no, that is NOT typical "OG viney growth".

Stay safe out there


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Saturday at 9:31 PM)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just took a gander at Strainly looking for some old 303 seeds. Decided to see whats up in the clone section and WOW....the duds!!
> 
> 
> If anyone is ever wondering what full blown dudded plants look like, look no further than the first page. There's half dozen or so listings from the same seller....and no, that is NOT typical "OG viney growth".
> ...


On the bright side, he's only charging $500-$1000 each.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Saturday at 10:56 PM)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just took a gander at Strainly looking for some old 303 seeds. Decided to see whats up in the clone section and WOW....the duds!!
> 
> 
> If anyone is ever wondering what full blown dudded plants look like, look no further than the first page. There's half dozen or so listings from the same seller....and no, that is NOT typical "OG viney growth".
> ...


I don’t see how he’s even taking cuts from that shit


----------



## Gemtree (Saturday at 11:04 PM)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> On the bright side, he's only charging $500-$1000 each.


How else could he afford strainlys premium subscription?


----------



## Bodyne (Sunday at 4:51 AM)

coolaidyoulove said:


> It’s from a ways back in this thread.


Months ago, there was a time when pnw would list his cuts a few places, and gmo would almost have the same cuts. Turns out I believe he was newer to the scene, but not pnw, as I thought then. And for some reason, pnw would change handles for a week or so, then back. Have no idea why. But I was mistaken. My bad. I still have no idea why anyone would use pnw after pics of his plants and room, but jmo. I’m of the opinion now, why bother with cuts with all the beans and bean makers out there, just find your own. Given all the possible side effects etc. plus the price of beans. Jmho


----------



## splakow (Sunday at 2:18 PM)

hey im looking for a cut of rs11 and a few people have it listed. can savage novelties or prestige clones be trusted?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sunday at 5:29 PM)

splakow said:


> hey im looking for a cut of rs11 and a few people have it listed. can savage novelties or prestige clones be trusted?


I dont think either test for viroids.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sunday at 8:04 PM)

splakow said:


> hey im looking for a cut of rs11 and a few people have it listed. can savage novelties or prestige clones be trusted?


Gmo and farmerjoe both have it, can't say whether either of them have a negative test for that one but I know they have tests for other plants that are negative. they can both be trusted in my opinion.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Monday at 2:03 AM)

I grabbed 3 cuts from farmer joe and they are nice and healthy, I’ll be putting them in the flower tent in a month.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Yesterday at 10:02 AM)

I have 6 tests left so I grabbed a couple a new clones. I might get a couple more but right now, theres not a lot I'm interested in


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Today at 6:38 AM)

Nice. Where did those come from?


----------

